# The Shield Discussion Thread



## Clique

*All discussion on Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins goes here.*














​


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

People will complain about tonight but i'm pretty sure they'll get mic time next week


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I like to think Ryback just owes the wrong person money and that's why these beatdowns are taking place.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They need to be introduced as individual characters next week. No more matching black attire, no more being Punk's goons. Have Punk introduce them all and give them mic time, put them over as legit superstars in their own right and not just Nexus 2.0.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Stall_19 said:


> I like to think Ryback just owes the wrong person money and that's why these beatdowns are taking place.


 a bunch of unpaid restaurant bills no doubt.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

GOAT is in this group.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Team Anti Climatic


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Punk's definitely forming a clique/stable with these guys. They're giving him some extra muscle to help him before his inevitable match with the Rock.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They basically recycled the survivor Series attack to show it to a much larger audience as what 100K people order the PPV, and 3.5M watch Raw. Next week they need to be introduced. Are they with Punk are are they Heyman guys? I think the better storyline would be Heyman is behind them, was behind Brad Maddox - because he believes Punk can't win on his own. Punk realizes this heading into Royal Rumble and has a falling out with Heyman over it and says he'll beat Rock on his own. Rock wins. 

CM Punk feud with Heyman from RR through WM where we get Punk vs Lesnar w Heyman as a Co-Main Event, with Rock vs Cena II for the title.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> a bunch of unpaid restaurant bills no doubt.


Looks like Sonny from Goodfellas is finally the one breaking bones, after Tommy broke that bottle over his head. Glad that he's finally not a bitch anymore.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

:lmao at Bray Wyatt's tweet about the group.

"@WadeBarrett @WWEMcGillicutty @Justin__Gabriel @HeathSlaterOMRB Amateurs "

Truth.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

One of them if not all eventually will get beat by Ryback badly.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this. If they keep dominating Ryback they're all going to get squashed.
But (at least) Ambrose/Rollins have promising careers so I don't think they'll job them out.
But I also thought this RAW was going to be good, and ending would be epic. 
So who the fuck knows! 
I hate this rollercoaster ride WWE puts us on. Gets us so excited about an event, then just disappoints us.
I'm only staying on the ride cause of Ambrose!


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They basically recycled the survivor Series attack to show it to a much larger audience as what 100K people order the PPV, and 3.5M watch Raw. Next week they need to be introduced. Are they with Punk are are they Heyman guys? I think the better storyline would be Heyman is behind them, was behind Brad Maddox - because he believes Punk can't win on his own. Punk realizes this heading into Royal Rumble and has a falling out with Heyman over it and says he'll beat Rock on his own. Rock wins.
> 
> CM Punk feud with Heyman from RR through WM where we get Punk vs Lesnar w Heyman as a Co-Main Event, with Rock vs Cena II for the title.


I'd be down with that. especially seeing as it would open the door to a Punk vs. Ambrose rivalry.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The debut was done fine, Ryback didn't bury them all and they looked strong my power bombing him again, next week they need to give them like 10 minutes of mic time to let people know who they are and why they are here.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman looks like a champ. DatRockLineage


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

All I know is that they can do a really good jumping. Which is more than I can say about New Nexus.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> GOAT is in this group.


^This, aaaand
I like how they just fisted Ryback like hell. 

Let's see what they're doing next monday.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't want them to be branded as "NXT" invaders. It likens them to Nexus too much and Ambrose/Rollins are way more talented than anyone was in the original Nexus. Plus, Ambrose was never on NXT, Reigns was seldom there, Rollins is the only one who can really be called an "NXT invader".


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I keep wanting to call Roman Reigns "Luther Reigns". Am I the only one?


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

it was crap, nothing special. they all look pretty generic. Ambrose marks will hate that he's not debuted as a 'lone-wolf' psycho guy, just another nobody in a group.

I'll reserve further judgment until they open their mouths


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They'll just be used as henchmen until the Royal Rumble probably. Can't see them being given mic time. If they want the group to explain their actions then Heyman will probably do the talking.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> I keep wanting to call Roman Reigns "Luther Reigns". Am I the only one?


I'm with you. And that reminds me of "The Girl Next Door". Great movie, especially his scene, offering the guys a chance to bang his girlfriend.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> All I know is that they can do a really good jumping. Which is more than I can say about New Nexus.


And NXT season 2.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

took 3 guy to beat Ryback and it wasn't that easy...these trio will feed to ryback. Cole mention these guy from NXT developmental....i'm not impress with the debut so far.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> took 3 guy to beat Ryback and it wasn't that easy...these trio will feed to ryback.


he's chewed up all opposition before them no matter their numbers. the fact that they were left standing and he wasn't is a big deal itself.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

WWE should have made these guys are legitimate threat easily take Ryback down and could destroy anyone even Big Show but from what i see i have strong feeling these trio will become Ryback bitch...Vince is very high on Ryback and he most protected guy right now.

remember Nexus vs Cena? it kill that angle when they made one man supercena take on whole Nexus team by himself.

i find one of problem with WWE right now is they doesn't book Heels s legitimate threat or strong heel and have babyface go thought it, at end babyface overcome it and beat the heel.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> WWE should have made these guys are legitimate threat easily take Ryback down and could destroy anyone even Big Show but from what i see i have strong feeling these trio will become Ryback bitch...Vince is very high on Ryback and he most protected guy right now.


they are the only ones to legitimately take out Ryback successfully. How in the world does that not make them a legitimate threat? what would have them do? shoot him?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

A big fat fucking meh to the three of them.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I am most impressed by Roman Reigns, but Dean Ambrose looks like he added some bulk since last i saw him. I dont care about Rollins at all.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> A big fat fucking meh to the three of them.


They've had about 60 seconds of TV time in total :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> They've had about 60 seconds of TV time in total :lol


No man they're already busts ok.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> they are the only ones to legitimately take out Ryback successfully. How in the world does that not make them a legitimate threat? what would have them do? shoot him?


i'm not buying it when Ryberg nearly destroy them all...ryback could have been destroyed from the start which will elevate these guy isn't like 3MB, by one on one match occur, Ambrose is something that Ryback need to take seriously who are not easy to get beat. the attack should have been like the Nexus who totally destroyed John Cena.

i find them like 3MB where bunch of low midcard or jobber put together but with these guy as Cole mention 3 guys from NXT developmental which really kill the impact...


----------



## H

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I agree that it feels like they are going to be fed to Ryback soon, but I'd like to think that WWE knows that these are 3 future champs and they need to be made to look strong for a while.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

yeah at this point it's too late. they are going to flunk harder than the Shockmaster and the gobbledy gooker.

/sarcasm


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Who the hell are Jon Moxley, Tyler Black, and Rosey's brother. Never heard of them. Thus I don't give a shit about them until they're actually relevant.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> i'm not buying it when Ryberg nearly destroy them all...ryback could have been destroyed from the start which will elevate these guy isn't like 3MB, by one on one match occur, Ambrose is something that Ryback need to take seriously who are not easy to get beat. the attack should have been like the Nexus who totally destroyed John Cena.
> 
> i find them like 3MB...


well what do you expect? It's Ryback for crying out loud. the guy has been kayfabe destroying triple teams for months now, it wouldn't fit if he would just succumb to the ambush like a normal wrestler. He is a powerhouse after all and has to act like that to remain credible. i repeat: the fact that they actually destroyed him two nights in a row should tell you enough about how much we are supposed to take them seriously. understand that what they are doing to Ryback right now is unprecedented, no one has done this to him before.

for that same reason i don't see how you can compare them to 3MB who are a comedic group of heels who act goofy and obnoxiously. Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns have acted as someone you are supposed to be afraid of, someone who don't fuck around and someone who mean business.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns isn't 3MB who is nothing but should be like NWO-DX-Revolution stable a group of guys kick asses and destroy anyone on their path...plus Ryback isn't like Goldberg who on top of the world to make this whole thing work, Ryback get that reaction but he still not that over.

quote me on that, these guy will be feed to Ryback.


----------



## H

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns isn't 3MB but should be like NWO-DX-Revolution stable a group of guys kick asses and destroy anyone on their path...plus Ryback isn't like Goldberg who on top of the world to make this whole thing work, *Ryback get that reaction but he still not that over.*


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm just happy Ambrose is finally on TV. Lol some of you guys need to relax n let this all play out.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

we seentime and time agian how WWE is booked, they drop so many fucking storyline/angle...


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns isn't 3MB but should be like NWO-DX-Revolution stable a group of guys kick asses and destroy anyone on their path...plus Ryback isn't like Goldberg who on top of the world to make this whole thing work, Ryback get that reaction but he still not that over.
> 
> quote me on that, these guy will be feed to Ryback.


Dude, they have destroyed everything in their path, and probably the kayfabe most powerful guy in WWE at that. TWICE. and it is not about being over or not, it is about what he's done Kayfabe-wise. this guy has been indestructible for months now and was about to win WWE championship and these guys fucked him and left him in a pile of a broken announce table. That is a huuuuge statement, i don't get how you can't see that. did you want them to beat him up singlehandedly, one by one without taking any damage or being thrown around at all? that's not how attacking a powerhouse works.

I feel like this discussion is going in circles and i am not going to waste more time on it. it's 6:26 AM where i am right now and i am going to bed.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

lol wow people are going full retard and they've barely even fully arrived yet, calm yourselves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> They've had about 60 seconds of TV time in total :lol


Yep, and already I know that they'll flop.

They'll make the Corre look like a resounding success.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yep, and already I know that they'll flop.
> 
> They'll make the Corre look like a resounding success.


If you believe that in less than 60 seconds of screen time they are flops, then why don't you take another 60 seconds and go to youtube and see some of their work. If that's not too complicated for you, then you should see that not only will they NOT flop, but they are all easily future world champions.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yep, and already I know that they'll flop.
> 
> They'll make the Corre look like a resounding success.


agree, i find these trio bellow The Corre group.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So many haters who have no idea what they are talking about. Such a surprising turn of events.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Even if the three of them do get treated as fodder for Ryback, I see it as a type of initiation to see whether they care enough to want to work in front of the cameras. They might not get any promo time, exposure or chance to shine, but if they impress the people in the WWE with their dedication, then they'll have a bright future.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> agree, i find these trio bellow The Corre group.


:lmao How do you know this? like someone said they have been on TV for a fucking minute. Ambrose and Rollins are better then anyone that was in Nexus and the Corre. Give them a chance, jesus.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao How do you know this? like someone said they have been on TV for a fucking minute. Ambrose and Rollins are better then anyone that was in Nexus and the Corre. Give them a chance, jesus.


quot me on it and i will be back to this thread once the smoke have been cleared...from what i saw how ryback nearly able to destroy the trio and cole mention them from NXT developmental.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Oh and I see that some people would rather find joy in DA EYE DUBBYA SEE getting angry then seeing some fresh new talent making waves in a company that desperately needs it.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Could you get anymore generic than whoever dean ambrose is supposed to be. Why are people obsessed. He's a no name scrub


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> quot me on it and i will be back to this thread once the smoke have been cleared...*from what i saw how ryback nearly able to destroy the trio and cole mention them from NXT developmental.*


What the hell does that have to do with anything??


----------



## Hera

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> quot me on it and i will be back to this thread once the smoke have been cleared...from what i saw how ryback nearly able to destroy the trio and cole mention them from NXT developmental.


Ryback was in NXT too YIPP YIPP YIPP WHAT IT DO


----------



## mi87ke

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I didn't like the way Ryback handled them when was first attacked. Made me feel better when they threw him through the table again


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Oh You Didnt Know said:


> Could you get anymore generic than whoever dean ambrose is supposed to be. Why are people obsessed. He's a no name scrub


Yeah, usually when you first debut your a no name to the casuals. DUH :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Looking at it again, I really loved how they slowly dominated Ryback. I think these types of attacks are better than attacks where the victim falls instantaneously. Puts over Ryback for fighting back, and put over Punk's crew as brutal savages.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

-Implying Ambrose is anywhere near generic-

Oh You Didn't Know, I guess.... you just don't know?


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



BarrettBarrage said:


> -Implying Ambrose is anywhere near generic-
> 
> Oh You Didn't Know, I guess.... you just don't know?


Didn't you see how generic it was when he was throwing Ryback through the table? fpalm


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> quot me on it and i will be back to this thread once the smoke have been cleared...from what i saw how ryback nearly able to destroy the trio and cole mention them from NXT developmental.


Yes they are from developmental, and here is some of what they did there.










Now please go on and tell me again how they are below the CORRE fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So Maddox is the mastermind behind them right?


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> So Maddox is the mastermind behind them right?


:lmao


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Linda loses and I think we're gonna get better product from now on


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I love Ambrose but I'm trying my best not to get too invested in this because knowing WWE, this will probably end with him getting squashed by Ryback and ending up like Barrett, Sandow and any other amazing talent that has no future in this company.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Maddox is obviously the leader of the group. Reigns is the enforcer and Ambrose and Rollins are the tag team guys. Works out nicely.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love Ambrose but I'm trying my best not to get too invested in this because knowing WWE, this will probably end with him getting squashed by Ryback and ending up like Barrett, Sandow and any other amazing talent that has no future in this company.


Come on dude, don't tell me you've given up on Sandow now too?

Anyway, I was a little disappointed with what WWE did with these three tonight. I hope they properly introduce them with mic time next week, Ambrose at least.



Heavenly Invader said:


> Maddox is obviously the leader of the group. Reigns is the enforcer and Ambrose and Rollins are the tag team guys. Works out nicely.


:ksi2

So you want Ambrose, by far the most talented man in the group, to be the joint least relevant?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Come on dude, don't tell me you've given up on Sandow now too?


Why shouldn't I? WWE damn sure has, if that isn't obvious enough. What they did to Sandow at Surivor Series was nearly as bad as 18 seconds, and then tonight he does his second or third job to Sheamus for no reason whatsoever. His future actually looks WORSE than Barrett's right now if you can believe that.

Also, if that Maddox idiot is the leader of this group....fpalm. They're in trouble if he's cutting promos when Ambrose is in the group.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Maddox is obviously the leader of the group. Reigns is the enforcer and Ambrose and Rollins are the tag team guys. Works out nicely.


I know your gimmick is trolling in Ambrose threads, but in all seriousness, Maddox is obviously connected to all of this.

Not sure how yet though.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Maddox is obviously the leader of the group. Reigns is the enforcer and Ambrose and Rollins are the tag team guys. Works out nicely.


If WWE is smart they will not do this. This is the worst possible idea for this group. You don`t take Ambrose and Rollins and put them on the bottom of the totem pole with Reigns and Maddox of all people above them in prominence. That is a sure fire way to wreck the potential of the storyline completely. What they should do is book those 3 as equals and place them with Punk in a stable and Maddox can go to smackdown and be recycled.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why shouldn't I? WWE damn sure has, if that isn't obvious enough. His future actually looks WORSE than Barrett's right now if you can believe that.


He's still young and has been continuously relevant. He gave Sheamus, one of the golden boys, a long fight tonight. Rhodes' injury has derailed him a bit in the short term, but I don't think he's done by any means.

Regarding the new trio: I'm really excited by Ambrose and Rollins. Reigns makes them look credible too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why shouldn't I? WWE damn sure has, if that isn't obvious enough. What they did to Sandow at Surivor Series was nearly as bad as 18 seconds, and then tonight he does his second or third job to Sheamus for no reason whatsoever. His future actually looks WORSE than Barrett's right now if you can believe that.


He was gonna work TLC with Bryan and Kane and his partner got injured, shit happens. 

It unfortunate that for the time being, he's likely going to be "that guy" that gets random wins over midcarders, and gets random losses to upper midcarders and main eventers who need a win.

That doesn't mean he's buried for life though.


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I personally think it has something to do with those trips Punk made down to NXT, where he fought Ambrose and fought alongside Rollins. Maybe he went down there to scout talent.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

In Portugal we can not watch nxt (i think so...), why people loves Ambrose?


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



RFalcao said:


> In Portugal we can not watch nxt (i think so...), why people loves Ambrose?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Gimpy said:


> He's still young and has been continuously relevant. He gave Sheamus, one of the golden boys, a long fight tonight. Rhodes' injury has derailed him a bit in the short term, but I don't think he's done by any means.
> 
> Regarding the new trio: I'm really excited by Ambrose and Rollins. *Reigns makes them look credible too.*


I like this. Great point! The best thing about Reigns is his look and presence which definitely elevates the group.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Gimpy said:


> He's still young and has been continuously relevant. He gave Sheamus, one of the golden boys, a long fight tonight. Rhodes' injury has derailed him a bit in the short term, but I don't think he's done by any means.
> 
> Regarding the new trio: I'm really excited by Ambrose and Rollins. Reigns makes them look credible too.


It doesn't matter, he lost. That's all anybody remembers, that's all anybody cares about, that's all that matters. 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He was gonna work TLC with Bryan and Kane and his partner got injured, shit happens.


So you bury the guy because his partner gets injured? That's a telltale sign the company doesn't value someone. Anybody who they want to push is going to be pushed regardless. 



> It unfortunate that for the time being, he's likely going to be "that guy" that gets random wins over midcarders, and gets random losses to upper midcarders and main eventers who need a win.
> 
> That doesn't mean he's buried for life though.


We'll see. You know what this company does to real talent by now. The best thing you can do is to never invest in any new talent, because they'll more than likely fail. It doesn't make any sense and I'll never figure out why, but WWE LOVES having their talent fail, they specifically set people up to not get over.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Come on dude, don't tell me you've given up on Sandow now too?
> 
> Anyway, I was a little disappointed with what WWE did with these three tonight. I hope they properly introduce them with mic time next week, Ambrose at least.
> 
> 
> :ksi2
> 
> So you want Ambrose, by far the most talented man in the group, to be the joint least relevant?


Hey man, everyone has a role to play. If he can prove himself as a tag guy the there might be a chance they'll let him fly solo.




CM Jewels said:


> I know your gimmick is trolling in Ambrose threads, but in all seriousness, Maddox is obviously connected to all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how yet though.


Maddox is the leader. Maddox infiltrated by being a ref and the other 3 got as security guards. They're paying back Ryback for what he did to Maddox. It works out fine.



THANOS said:


> If WWE is smart they will not do this. This is the worst possible idea for this group. You don`t take Ambrose and Rollins and put them on the bottom of the totem pole with Reigns and Maddox of all people above them in prominence. That is a sure fire way to wreck the potential of the storyline completely. What they should do is book those 3 as equals and place them with Punk in a stable and Maddox can go to smackdown and be recycled.


The story is already in motion with Maddox having no affiliation with Punk, wanting to get noticed and getting annihilated by Ryback. Having his friends back him for retribution makes perfect sense. And you want these guys to be presented as equals? Remember how Nexus and the Corre ended up? Someone has to be the top of the chain the group and the rest gets relegated to their supporting roles. Ambrose is clearly not the leader in this group.


----------



## xwmstormx

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I hate to admit it but none of these guys have had a 'debut' yet. Right now they are just run-ins to change the scope of a current situation. Until they have actual matches either in singles or tag-teams they are no better off than maddox was with his little moment of fame.

I hope I am wrong but I don't think for one second that WWE creative has any real plans for them. Doesn't matter who they are or how good people think they are. All that matters is if creative has a place for each of them and we all know that creative doesn't have the best track record for new 'talent'.

Though, seeing how creative has been in the past few mos. I don't give them anymore than to bury each of them very soon. Having 3 nobodies (according to casuals) jump a face (ryback) won't turn out well. They should have had a build and a work up to it. A surprise attack like these won't make them. Only time will tell now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It's all speculation. No one here knows how this will play out, you can guess, and if you're right saying you knew is just stupid.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Maddox is the leader. Maddox infiltrated by being a ref and the other 3 got as security guards. They're paying back Ryback for what he did to Maddox. It works out fine.
> 
> 
> 
> The story is already in motion with Maddox having no affiliation with Punk, wanting to get noticed and getting annihilated by Ryback. Having his friends back him for retribution makes perfect sense. And you want these guys to be presented as equals? Remember how Nexus and the Corre ended up? Someone has to be the top of the chain the group and the rest gets relegated to their supporting roles. Ambrose is clearly not the leader in this group.


You see the problem with this is once they give Ambrose a live mic he's going separate himself so far above the other 3 that WWE will be forced to make him the standout no matter what they currently see in Maddox. The only way Maddox stays the leader is if they mute Ambrose, and that would just be plain stupid so they won't.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> You see the problem with this is once they give Ambrose a live mic he's going separate himself so far above the other 3 that WWE will be forced to make him the standout no matter what they currently see in Maddox. The only way Maddox stays the leader is if they mute Ambrose, and that would just be plain stupid so they won't.


You realize he's trolling? A stable of Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns with Maddox as the leader would be like having a stable of Cena, Orton and Sheamus being led by Ted DiBiase Jnr.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

For the love of...

Is it too difficult to just discuss the current situation instead of worrying so much about the future or pretending you know what's going to happen? If they would have had RyBack destroy them all it would have been terrible but they didn't, especially when they have an enforcer in Reigns. It's gonna be interesting to see what's going to happen next, I had a feeling that they weren't going to do much tonight. Out of the three, Ambrose is the talker and I hope he gets a chance to speak next week.

Raw in general: Punk, Heyman, Titus and Ziggler were great tonight, honourable mention to RyBack who was better than expected. (I didn't see any of his Skip work)


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> You see the problem with this is once they give Ambrose a live mic he's going separate himself so far above the other 3 that WWE will be forced to make him the standout no matter what they currently see in Maddox. The only way Maddox stays the leader is if they mute Ambrose, and that would just be plain stupid so they won't.


I'm well aware of his mic abilities but judging by what I'm seeing he's playing the lackey role right now so I don't see "leader" written on him just yet.



x78 said:


> You realize he's trolling? A stable of Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns with Maddox as the leader would be like having a stable of Cena, Orton and Sheamus being led by Ted DiBiase Jnr.


I'm trolling because I'm speculating on what I'm seeing and you don't agree because I think Ambrose is a henchman? I thought him debuting would satisfy you Ambrose marks already but now you want him to be the leader when CLEARLY he's done nothing to show that he is.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm well aware of his mic abilities but judging by what I'm seeing he's playing the lackey role right now so I don't see "leader" written on him just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trolling because I'm speculating on what I'm seeing and you don't agree because I think Ambrose is a henchman? I thought him debuting would satisfy you Ambrose marks already but now you want him to be the leader when CLEARLY he's done nothing to show that he is.


Yeah but if thats the case, then they are all lackies, but I highly doubt that's the case. They can work with other people for the sole reason of sharng a common purpose. They don't neccessarily have to be hired cronies just because they are aimlessly attacking Ryback and haven't commented on their actions yet.


----------



## Comrade Chico

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

FUCK YEAH FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I have my complaints about their introduction(mostly that they are competing with each other to look strong during their debut), but am glad nonetheless that there are now 3 guys introduced to the roster in a main event storyline. Hopefully they don't get Tensai'd anytime soon and their talents don't go to waste.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns will be the Marty Jannety of this group.


----------



## southerncross412

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Guessing that they all used Maddox to get to the b time. 

Rollins turn face first by winning a singles title Ambrose will become jealous and turn on him. IC title at mania? Ambrose vs Rollins? Dunno about r
Reigns :/


----------



## StanStansky

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

If you are already trying to predict where this storyline will go, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I love how Ambrose assaults Ryback - pure intensity - love it - he's nuts


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I would of thought half of you would be smarter than to get your hopes up here.

They're headed down the henchmen route. They're fucked.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

remember month ago Kevin Nash talk forming NEw NWO with Cm PUNK? what ever reason are for this trio team up with Punk but the truth is Kevin Nash behind it all with Maddox and Trio. leading up to at the episode of RAW revealing the truth we throw few conpriacy in there with Maddox and the Trio. Nash could say how he make an offer and help the guys (Ambrose-Seth-Maddox-Reigns)to make their name and work for Nash, also how Nash save Punk from losing the title. Nash could say he behind John Cena/Aj scandal try to destroy Cena and get Punk to replace Cena. Nash do shoot-work promo on Punk how talent he is and problem with WWE like not pushing young talent that deserve...ect. 

If Heyman still around then have him in Board of Directors like Advisor who got the same powers as Vince Mcmahon, Nash could use his best friend HHH and successfully able to get Heyman a job on Board of Directors.

next Summer with Nash/Paul Heyman fraction like NWO take over WWE...

this whole shit with Maddox-Dean Ambrose-Seth Rollins-Roman Reigns can lead to somewhere big with all of the conspiracy going on. if they have Brock vs Rock at WM then i could see Brock interfere Rock Dreams become the champion on hold.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

^^^Do we really need Nash though my friend?


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



peowulf said:


> ^^^Do we really need Nash though my friend?


if not Nash then you can have Heyman who behind all of the shit but after WM Heyman be gone. I Know for sure Nash still with WWE on legend contract. that's my concept for next big summer angle for 2013...start should planting seed right now. 

Nash will be ok as long as HHH stay out of it and not wrestle.


----------



## Ryan93

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm pumped to see where this goes.. On one hand, I don't think Punk need a stable but at the same time I don't want to see Maddox/Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns basically being Nexus v2.0.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Looking foward to see what the future holds for Rollins & Ambrose. I know some want to complain about tonight. Meh. That's expected. Always room to make this grow in the coming weeks. Who says this has to be rushed, you know?


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I would like to see this turning into a mega-stable. Next week Punk and Heyman should introduce Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns officially, have them take off the black shirts to reveal they are all wearing the 'I'm a Paul Heyman Guy' shirts. I would then like to see Maddox try to get into the fold, have him sneak attack Ryback or any other face that Punk and Heyman take issue with. Have the new group as Punks back-up building into the Rumble and his match with The Rock. McMahon can ban them from ringside during the Punk/Rock Main Event, only for Punk to retain due to interference from Lesnar, who storms the ring in street clothes, takes out Rocky and removes his top to also show the 'I'm a Paul Heyman Guy' shirt.

NEVER going to happen but I would be marking the fuck out to see a stable of Heyman, Punk, Lesnar, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> remember month ago Kevin Nash talk forming NEw NWO with Cm PUNK? what ever reason are for this trio team up with Punk but the truth is Kevin Nash behind it all with Maddox and Trio. leading up to at the episode of RAW revealing the truth we throw few conpriacy in there with Maddox and the Trio. Nash could say how he make an offer and help the guys (Ambrose-Seth-Maddox-Reigns)to make their name and work for Nash, also how Nash save Punk from losing the title. Nash could say he behind John Cena/Aj scandal try to destroy Cena and get Punk to replace Cena. Nash do shoot-work promo on Punk how talent he is and problem with WWE like not pushing young talent that deserve...ect.
> 
> If Heyman still around then have him in Board of Directors like Advisor who got the same powers as Vince Mcmahon, Nash could use his best friend HHH and successfully able to get Heyman a job on Board of Directors.
> 
> next Summer with Nash/Paul Heyman fraction like NWO take over WWE...
> 
> this whole shit with Maddox-Dean Ambrose-Seth Rollins-Roman Reigns can lead to somewhere big with all of the conspiracy going on. if they have Brock vs Rock at WM then i could see Brock interfere Rock Dreams become the champion on hold.


Please leave Kevin


----------



## TRDBaron

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> I would of thought half of you would be smarter than to get your hopes up here.
> 
> They're headed down the henchmen route. They're fucked.


Exactly, it's gonna be a one-way ticket to Jobberville.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I think tonight was more a case of lazy booking than anything else. Instead of coming up with something new so quickly, Vince decided the best route would be to basically replay what happened last night to introduce viewers that didn't see them last night to the new group. Can't say I'm surprised if the rumor that the Survivor Series booking wasn't even finalized until Sunday afternoon is legit.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

"Pack of dogs mentality"

Heard that one before... Skip Sheffield getting jumped by the Newest Nexus. How ironic.


----------



## Raw Meat

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

How can anyone say these guys are going down a horrible path and will be jobbed out immediately. They havent even spoken a word, or had a match yet.. Give it a fucking chance.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Raw Meat said:


> How can anyone say these guys are going down a horrible path and will be jobbed out immediately. They havent even spoken a word, or had a match yet.. Give it a fucking chance.


The problem is that WWE has a horrible shitty record with booking henchmen groups. They are always portrayed as weak by themselves and only able to do anything when the group is together. I'm absolutely sure Ryback's gonna destroy them one by one until they get booked into a 1v3 match where he'll either still win or get barely cheated out of the victory. That's not good booking to introduce the next generation.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

To be fair, Ryback started out in one of those henchmen groups and look at him now, he's got stronger booking than John Cena. But regardless, I agree with that assessment about the groups, I know they'll fuck it up because they don't know how to make an angle succeed. Hopefully one of them (and by one of them, I mean Ambrose, and only Ambrose) can make it out of the group and land on their feet, but this is WWE so they'll probably just bury all of them.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm trolling because I'm speculating on what I'm seeing and you don't agree because I think Ambrose is a henchman? I thought him debuting would satisfy you Ambrose marks already but now you want him to be the leader when CLEARLY he's done nothing to show that he is.


No, it's because Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns are a totally different caliber of talent to Brad Maddox. I don't know if you are unfamiliar with the wrestlers in question, but Maddox doesn't belong in the same league as the other three let alone as their leader. And if you are familiar with their previous work at all, then you are clearly trolling.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I know this is going to be a big angle because watching Survivor Series with my dad even he knew who Dean Ambrose and Rollins were and he isn't an Internet smark. 

Hopefully WWE doesn't give into this generation of kids who want everything yesterday and let it slow burn and build it up properly. 

I want more nWo and not Nexus.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

What's that....a group from nxt has pounced on the leading face in the company two nights in a row after bursting on to the stage...now where's that happened before.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

GOAT IS IN THE GROUP ANY ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Although we havent seen much you can already make out the star potential in Ambrose.... just the way he moves and attacks made him stand the fuck out.... does mess this up wwe... please


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I have to laugh hard at people saying that Reigns is the "enforcer" or Reigns is the "Jannety" of the group. Did you even watch the show? Reigns was the one barking out the orders to the group last night. Reigns "appears'" to be the leader. Ambrose didn't do much but look like a troll here. Rollins looked evil when they caught his face on screen though. But, so far in the first two appearances for the three Reigns appears to be the standout of the group based on his look and physique alone.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



tbp82 said:


> I have to laugh hard at people saying that Reigns is the "enforcer" or Reigns is the "Jannety" of the group. Did you even watch the show? Reigns was the one barking out the orders to the group last night. Reigns "appears'" to be the leader. Ambrose didn't do much but look like a troll here. Rollins looked evil when they caught his face on screen though. But, so far in the first two appearances for the three Reigns appears to be the standout of the group based on his look and physique alone.


Look and physique mean nothing when it comes to being taking seriously. Guys like Batista and Ryback also have presence and in-ring charisma, but look at Mason Ryan, Drew McIntire, and Ezekiel Jackson; they have the look and physique and didn't make it because of how green they were initially. Roman Reigns is 2x as green as them, so there's no way he's the leader, and even if they try to position him as one, as soon as Ambrose gets a live mic, WWE will pull their stock out of Reigns and place it on Ambrose going forward. Watch and see.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



tbp82 said:


> I have to laugh hard at people saying that Reigns is the "enforcer" or Reigns is the "Jannety" of the group. Did you even watch the show? Reigns was the one barking out the orders to the group last night. Reigns "appears'" to be the leader. Ambrose didn't do much but look like a troll here. Rollins looked evil when they caught his face on screen though. But, so far in the first two appearances for the three Reigns appears to be the standout of the group based on his look and physique alone.


as soon as they give roman reigns or seth rollins the mic the drastic difference between the three will be leaps and bounds


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose will be the stand out of the group, no doubt. He is superb in the ring, with an old school style and his mic work is some of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love Ambrose but I'm trying my best not to get too invested in this because knowing WWE, this will probably end with him getting squashed by Ryback and ending up like Barrett, Sandow and any other amazing talent that has no future in this company.


Sandow's only been on the roster for like 6 months. They can't push everyone at the same time. Barrett and Sandow are both mid-card/upper-mid-card guys at the moment. What's wrong with them having entertaining guys in the mid-card? They're both early 30's so will probably be with the company for a while. They only have two world titles and Punk's held one for over a year now. They can't give Punk a 365 day title reign whilst also pushing Barrett, Sandow, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose. Add that to the fact they need to keep their main event draws/talent like Cena, Orton etc looking strong still.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose will be the stand out of the group, no doubt. He is superb in the ring, with an old school style and his mic work is some of the best I've ever heard.


I have been saying this for a long time now. Ambrose reminds me of the "loose cannon" brian pillman on the mic and barry windham in the ring. if the wwe books them correctly and lets the storyline progress slowly, as any good storyline should. the wwe could have the making of a nWo 2.0 but better because they have a better mouthpiece than hogan in C.M. Punk and better "boss" than bitchoff in heyman. calling it right now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Markey Mark said:


> I have been saying this for a long time now. Ambrose reminds me of the "loose cannon" brian pillman on the mic and barry windham in the ring. if the wwe books them correctly and lets the storyline progress slowly, as any good storyline should. the wwe could have the making of a nWo 2.0 but better because they have a better mouthpiece than hogan in C.M. Punk and better "boss" than bitchoff in heyman. calling it right now.


as long as they have an original name, i'm super pumped.

I think Punk may get the win on The Rock OR come close through cheating using these guys...old vs new and the such...talk about monster heat. just theorizing and I can already feel Rocky marks breathing down my neck for insinuating such a thing...but I feel its leading somewhere big...just a hunch.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Some of you need to have a little...


----------



## ceeder

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Markey Mark said:


> I have been saying this for a long time now. Ambrose reminds me of the "loose cannon" brian pillman on the mic and barry windham in the ring. if the wwe books them correctly and lets the storyline progress slowly, as any good storyline should. the wwe could have the making of a nWo 2.0 but better because they have a better mouthpiece than hogan in C.M. Punk and better "boss" than bitchoff in heyman. calling it right now.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ive already seen where a couple of people think that since linda lost the election that the fans will get a more RAW (pun intended) and in your face product like back the good days of wrestling. i just hope they put a mic in dean ambrose's hands and let him just total shoot promo.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



ceeder said:


> Good luck with that.


You couldnt see these three(Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns) with Punk and Heyman taking over the WWE and potentially the world? Much like the nWo did in WCW.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

People need to cool their jets with hating on WWE for not doing 'enough' on Raw.

There is no way that WWE aren't aware of the buzz surrounding Dean Ambrose at the moment but if they build him too quickly the wave crests and where does he go from there?

Slow burn is the way to go here, make the three of them look like a legit threat under the guidance of Heyman and Punk until there comes a time when the group has run it's course, then a face turn for Rollins and feud between him and Ambrose will be great pay off.

I feel bad for Reigns, he is talented but is going to end up lost in the mix. I wouldn't be surprised if they initially thought of just having Rollins and Ambrose attack Ryback but then realised that they have had Ryback destroying guys two at a time for the last few months. Reigns may have been added so as to make it look convincing that Ryback was in trouble.


----------



## PunkSE316

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm sure it probably wasn't just me but didn't anyone find it cool but yet weird that Ryback barley attacked Ambrose compared to Rollins and Romans? Maybe WWE has big things in store for Ambrose...and he also did lead them out in to the crowd at Survivor Series. Very interesting.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So I went to bed earlier yesterday, and didn't have time to stay here a little longer to discuss RAW.

One thing bugs me though, and don't get me wrong I actually really liked this week's RAW, but am I the only one who thinks the Ambrose/Rollins/Other guy storyline didn't develop much? They basically did the same thing that they did at Survivor Series.

Something does make me think, and that's the fact that it was too much of a coincidence that Heyman invited Ryback to the party only to get jumped again. I do believe Heyman is behind all of this, yet somehow Punk doesn't know about it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



PunkSE316 said:


> I'm sure it probably wasn't just me but didn't anyone find it cool but yet weird that Ryback barley attacked Ambrose compared to Rollins and Romans? Maybe WWE has big things in store for Ambrose...and he also did lead them out in to the crowd at Survivor Series. Very interesting.


I realized that too...out of all three they seem hell bent on protecting him most. Ambrose also comes off as the most aggressive and ballsy which is completely in character lol.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NoyK said:


> So I went to bed earlier yesterday, and didn't have time to stay here a little longer to discuss RAW.
> 
> One thing bugs me though, and don't get me wrong I actually really liked this week's RAW, but am I the only one who thinks the Ambrose/Rollins/Other guy storyline didn't develop much? They basically did the same thing that they did at Survivor Series.
> 
> Something does make me think, and that's the fact that it was too much of a coincidence that Heyman invited Ryback to the party only to get jumped again. I do believe Heyman is behind all of this, yet somehow Punk doesn't know about it.


Punk's face last night proved he had no idea until Monday, punk was unconscious on the outside of the ring sunday and thats why he proclaims to have done it all by himself and Heyman detracting conversation from the fact of the 3 assailants. did it on the wwe.com exclusive and did it last night.

personally I find it very neuanced and clever. It adds a whole new dimension to the angle (Y)


----------



## PunkSE316

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm not one to compare a future superstar to a past superstar but Ambrose really does remind me of a mix of Pillman and a bit of Piper. Ambrose is a different breed.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose was the one who wrangled Ryback on raw twice.... I doubt it means anything but it was cool to see...


----------



## PunkSE316

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose will come out of the stable as the most protected, and he deserves all the success that he can get, along with Rollins and Romans. It's scary to think about how much talent that Ambrose has..it's pretty amazing.

WWE, please don't mess this up.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I just re watched that segment...Punk definitely knew nothing about it. He looks to the table then back to the ring looking befuddled.

also thats why they did it twice, so punk could put 2 and 2 together. very clever. I approve of the ending of raw so much more now.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So, how is Seth going to go back to being a face after this? 

It's clearly an if-not-when situation, because he is so likeable and enthusiastic. I only hope the face turn culminates in Ambrose v. Rollins, part II.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That entire segment reeked of a Vince McMahon rewrite.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


>


Haha That's amazing


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



PunkSE316 said:


> Ambrose will come out of the stable as the most protected, and he deserves all the success that he can get, along with Rollins and Romans. It's scary to think about how much talent that Ambrose has..it's pretty amazing.
> 
> WWE, please don't mess this up.


No he won't. This is WWE, remember?

Two nights in a row it was Roman calling the shots to the other two.
Confusion is one thing but denial is something else completely.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Look at that fucking run in. Beautiful, so natural. Just, the greatest ever doing God's work.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> No he won't. This is WWE, remember?
> 
> Two nights in a row it was Roman calling the shots to the other two.
> Confusion is one thing but denial is something else completely.


bitch please, Heyman's their leader (soon to be punk now that he has become aware of Heymans plan). Reigns was just giving direction, Ambrose did it to Seth straight after he said it. it doesn't mean he's the leader.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Just give them the mic allready and some wrestling time in front of 5000+people, we`ll see where all this hype comes from...


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Their just Punk's goons, the idea is to make them all look the same, WWE needed some new ways for heel Punk to scrape through wins etc and add more obstacles for said babyface (Cena/Ryback/Rock). 

They'll just continue to make run-ins to help Punk, eventually get destroyed and all be sent back down to either get released or repackaged.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

If Ambrose and Rollins end up faceless goons and end up following the McGillicutty/Otunga/Ryan level of importance path then I'm gonna cap a bitch. Don't really care about Leakee.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Their just Punk's goons, the idea is to make them all look the same, WWE needed some new ways for heel Punk to scrape through wins etc and add more obstacles for said babyface (Cena/Ryback/Rock).
> 
> They'll just continue to make run-ins to help Punk, eventually get destroyed and all be sent back down to either get released or repackaged.


you do know that both Ambrose and Rollins have huge followings in management right? these two especially are being groomed as future stars.
Ambrose didn't even debut on NXT TV cause they didn't want to waste him there.


----------



## trevs909

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> you do know that both Ambrose and Rollins have huge followings in management right? these two especially are being groomed as future stars.
> Ambrose didn't even debut on NXT TV cause they didn't want to waste him there.


I just hope they don't waste him on this angle, as much as I hate it, WWE is really known to drop the ball with them future superstars. Been catching up on some of his work, I am impressed, hopefully they let him do his stuff on wwe too, now that I think they are more open to edgier segments from time to time.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Look at that fucking run in. Beautiful, so natural. Just, the greatest ever doing God's work.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

If they would have came out and got on the mic the crowd and most of the people watching would have just thought who the hell are these guys. Because of the way the show ended, now they have heat going into next Monday since 4.5 million people saw them beat down Ryback. They're going to get booed the second they come to the ring.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



FlemmingLemming said:


> If they would have came out and got on the mic the crowd and most of the people watching would have just thought who the hell are these guys. Because of the way the show ended, now they have heat going into next Monday since 4.5 million people saw them beat down Ryback. They're going to get booed the second they come to the ring.


exactly. this will give them heat right off the bat (although Ambrose has shown that he can get heat just by doing a promo in dark matches).

they are being introduced slowly. a slow build often works better.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Their just Punk's goons, the idea is to make them all look the same, WWE needed some new ways for heel Punk to scrape through wins etc and add more obstacles for said babyface (Cena/Ryback/Rock).
> 
> They'll just continue to make run-ins to help Punk, eventually get destroyed and all be sent back down to either get released or repackaged.


Thank you.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Their just Punk's goons, the idea is to make them all look the same, WWE needed some new ways for heel Punk to scrape through wins etc and add more obstacles for said babyface (Cena/Ryback/Rock).
> 
> They'll just continue to make run-ins to help Punk, eventually get destroyed and all be sent back down to either get released or repackaged.


fpalm You're either trolling or are seriously terrible at predictions. Taking the the best guys overall from developmental (who are miles ahead of most midcarders on the current roster) and likening them to easily releasable lackies is just fpalm inducing.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> fpalm You're either trolling or are seriously terrible at predictions. Taking the the best guys overall from developmental (who are miles ahead of most midcarders on the current roster) and likening them to easily releasable lackies is just fpalm inducing.


a million times this!!!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

survivor series! The Rock,Cena,Ryback, Triple H vs Cm Punk, Ambrose, Seth rollins, Brock Lesnar

or switch triple H t Taker and watch them all get demolished lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Not sure where all this 'Roman called the shots' stuff is coming from. I heard all three directing traffic at different times. Either way, they're just hired goons for now who are just getting camera time so the casuals know who they are when they make their 'proper' debuts.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



A$AP said:


> No he won't. This is WWE, remember?
> 
> Two nights in a row it was Roman calling the shots to the other two.
> Confusion is one thing but denial is something else completely.


You are absolutly correct. There is a bunch of denial goiong on here. Reigns so far has been the leader of the group. But does that matter who is the leader. Let me put this out there for everyone lets say that all three of the guys reach the best of their potential. You have Rollins as the next Jeff Hardy. Ambrose as the next Rowdy Roddy Piper and Reigns as the next Rock. How come you here can't root for all three. The four horsemen at one time carried almost every title in the NWA. How come if they are put with Punk one day we couldn't see Punk as WWE Champ Ambrose as World Champ Rollins as IC Champ and Reigns as US Champ?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Well I must be watching something completely different, no idea how I can see any of the guys showing any semblance of 'leadership' qualities. Fuck it, it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I really thought to expect Ohno underneath one of those mask, and not so much Roman, or Rollins. Two Ohio natives in Ohno, and Ambrose would have made for a solid show tonight. However outside of that I'm trying to figure out how they end this, or what the motive is behind all of this. At some point Ryback will get his, and then what? They can't just come out for weeks beating Ryback up. Unfortunately, I can see Maddox behind all of this, and ultimately Paul Heyman. His T-shirt will look well on his "guys".

I have nothing against Maddox, but he never received a contract. Not only that, but they made this big deal about having a WWE contract, but do these other three men have contracts? Will that even be questioned? Granted they're from NXT which was clearly explained by Cole as to be a WWE training ground. While not mentioning that it used to be a show with a whole other meaning, and purpose to it. However, I do feel that there is light at the end of the tunnel. They could still come up with something for these men. 

These men could claim that they are all under a contract, but not so much to show up live on either Raw, or even the "B" show Smackdown. They say that for years they have been held back while "others" have been put on the big stage to shine. These men say they are tired of being told no by men like Vince, or HHH. Their motive was to prove that Ryback is human, and that he can be put down just like any other man in the back. Ambrose claims they aren't here in unison, but merely as individuals with the same goal in mind.

They all want to be "The Best in the World". Dean claims that it was his idea to come out, and make a mockery of this so called "Ryback". Ambrose says that watching him each week was disgusting especially considering the level of talent he was up against. The idea is to slowly drift away from this being a stable. This stable won't work because none of these men have set a clear path for themselves yet. Ambrose tells the world that the doors are open, and more stars will soon be showing themselves. 

Dean says he doesn't want to sell t-shirts, or ice cream bars. He wants to sell tickets, and put asses in seats so that they can get away from all the bullshit that they have to put up with in their daily lives. Ambrose says wrestling is an escape from a reality that doesn't meet your carnal desires. Ambrose claims that he is going to set a fire in the WWE so large that it will burn, in the minds, and souls of everyone that watches.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns will become a bigger star than Ambrose & Rollins.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Roman Reigns will become a bigger star than Ambrose & Rollins.


No he won't. Ambrose will have a wayyyyyy better career then Reigns, who at best will have an orton type career (with worse ring skills and similar mic work). In fact, Rollins will be a bigger star than Reigns as well, seeing as he has potential to become a Jeff Hardy with better ring skills.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Roman Reigns will become a bigger star than Ambrose & Rollins.


he's too generic...everyone on twitter was talking about Seth and Dean, referring to reigns as "that other guy". Yeah, he's a big guy but Dean is better on the mic and in the ring (7 years in the indies working a very old school style and being renowned for being a good worker) and Seth is great in the ring although I fear he will suffer from what I call "kofi Syndrome" great in the ring, cringe worthy on the mic.

To me, Reigns looks boring, just a big guy with long hair and a beard...ya so what...Ambrose on the other hand has carved out a great 3D character that he got from real life experiences.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns looked impressive and intimidating. He might end up a big star like Batista.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm very familiar with Rollins and Ambrose and I'm big fans of theirs, particularly Ambrose. Reigns I have not seen at all, not seen any of his work but I'm willing to give him a chance. He does look immense and has a big presence about him I'll say that much.

And there is no "leader". Reigns did direct traffic but so did Ambrose. There is no clear identifiable leader in the trio, not even close. Who knows where this stable is going, hopefully WWE have plans.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> he's too generic...everyone on twitter was talking about Seth and Dean, referring to reigns as "that other guy". Yeah, he's a big guy but Dean is better on the mic and in the ring (7 years in the indies working a very old school style and being renowned for being a good worker) and Seth is great in the ring although I fear he will suffer from what I call "kofi Syndrome" great in the ring, cringe worthy on the mic.
> 
> To me, Reigns looks boring, just a big guy with long hair and a beard...ya so what...Ambrose on the other hand has carved out a great 3D character that he got from real life experiences.


People underestimate Reigns because he doesn't have an indy background but trust me the kid is good. He has learned a lot in 2 years and he's a freaking sponge. He is a legit powerhouse and he should not be underestimated. Ambrose & Rollins might have a much better career but Reigns will succeed as well if he follows the right steps.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns looks like top heel material. Really looking forward to his future.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I fear Rollins will become the next Justin Gabriel.

Everyone pops for him in the beginning and they put him up against the main eventers like they did with Nexus Gabriel and then after that bury that concept, he'll be jobbing.

Otunga, Slater, D-Young, Skip (Ryback) all have better spots on the roster then Gabriel now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



ToddTheBod said:


> I fear Rollins will become the next Justin Gabriel.
> 
> Everyone pops for him in the beginning and they put him up against the main eventers like they did with Nexus Gabriel and then after that bury that concept, he'll be jobbing.
> 
> Otunga, Slater, D-Young, Skip (Ryback) all have better spots on the roster then Gabriel now.


I fear this too. his mic skills, or lack there of, don't help matters.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I've figured out who the mastermind behind Maddox and this trio:

Barry motherfucking Stevens


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> Punk's face last night proved he had no idea until Monday, punk was unconscious on the outside of the ring sunday and thats why he proclaims to have done it all by himself and Heyman detracting conversation from the fact of the 3 assailants. did it on the wwe.com exclusive and did it last night.
> 
> personally I find it very neuanced and clever. It adds a whole new dimension to the angle (Y)


Very cool.


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Walk-In has already alluded to this on the Raw Discussion thread, but I'm fearing that Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins are just going to end up being jobber fodder for Ryback in the run up to Wrestlemania.

This is all reminding me a little of when Randy Orton destroyed New Nexus leading up to Wrestlemania 27 and then Punk himself. Where are Husky Harris and Micheal McGillicuty now? Where will Ambrose and Rollins be in 6 months?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



ToxieDogg said:


> Walk-In has already alluded to this on the Raw Discussion thread, but I'm fearing that Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins are just going to end up being jobber fodder for Ryback in the run up to Wrestlemania.
> 
> This is all reminding me a little of when Randy Orton destroyed New Nexus leading up to Wrestlemania 27 and then Punk himself. Where are Husky Harris and Micheal McGillicuty now? Where will Ambrose and Rollins be in 6 months?


well husky harris NEEDED a repackage and now look how interesting he is and McGillicuty is fucking boring, he looks cool but hes dull as a brush


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Reigns impresses me most from the 3, all 3 will just be scraps for Ryback though. Haha what a way for WWE to stick it to the IWC, have their 2 darlings get fed to the anti IWC wrestler.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Anyone else think Ambrose looks like a fisherman in that damn sweater.


----------



## Eddie Ray

jcwkings said:


> Reigns impresses me most from the 3, all 3 will just be scraps for Ryback though. Haha what a way for WWE to stick it to the IWC, have their 2 darlings get fed to the anti IWC wrestler.


yeah, how dare we want new ,talented and entertaining wrestlers instead of a roid head that gets gassed talking...



NonCentz said:


> Anyone else think Ambrose looks like a fisherman in that damn sweater.


it certainly isn't his best look...cant wait to see him in his ring gear complete with jacket.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I hope you marks are happy now Ambrose has finally debuted


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope you marks are happy now Ambrose has finally debuted


bit late to the party but yes, yes we are


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> I hope you marks are happy now Ambrose has finally debuted


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

also, love the new icon (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

RAW is AMBROSE


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

IF these three guys turn out not to be Paul Heyman guys there is only one person that comes to mind that can handle these personalities and develop correctly both in the ring and most importantly on the mic and it is "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Markey Mark said:


> IF these three guys turn out not to be Paul Heyman guys there is only one person that comes to mind that can handle these personalities and develop correctly both in the ring and most importantly on the mic and it is "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair.


I know this is going to anger a lot of people but I can't stand Ric Flair...


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't get why people are so hung about Ambrose. He's not that special. Rollins, though, is gold. He is a younger CM Punk which could be the next CM Punk of the WWE, if not better.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> fpalm You're either trolling or are seriously terrible at predictions. Taking the the best guys overall from developmental (who are miles ahead of most midcarders on the current roster) and likening them to easily releasable lackies is just fpalm inducing.


That isn't my assesment of their talent so im not sure why your trying to tell me how talented they are, its just my opinion of what I feel WWE is doing with them. You want them to be a big deal, then I don't see how introducing them (all dressed exactly the same giving off the faceless goon squad look) together against a guy their trying to get over hugely is the best method. They will be fed to Ryback eventually otherwise you kill Ryback, im sure Ryback > these three, when it comes to Vince's priority. 

If this was completely separate from CM Punk and they attacked John Cena? (who doesn't need protection) I could see more of a future for them, but the fact their connected to Punk doesn't help them at all and considering they needed *another* screwy finish for Punk im assuming they decided Punk needed some goons full time because a lot more screwy finishes are required, now Punk is pretty outspoken and probably hand picked them because he feels they can carry whatever he needs but to management their just goons to help Punk retain for however long is left (Rumble? Mania?) and can then be sent back down the pipe.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> That isn't my assesment of their talent so im not sure why your trying to tell me how talented they are, its just my opinion of what I feel WWE is doing with them. You want them to be a big deal, then I don't see how introducing them (all dressed exactly the same giving off the faceless goon squad look) together against a guy their trying to get over hugely is the best method. They will be fed to Ryback eventually otherwise you kill Ryback, im sure Ryback > these three, when it comes to Vince's priority.
> 
> If this was completely separate from CM Punk and they attacked John Cena? (who doesn't need protection) I could see more of a future for them, but the fact their connected to Punk doesn't help them at all and considering they needed *another* screwy finish for Punk im assuming they decided Punk needed some goons full time because a lot more screwy finishes are required, now Punk is pretty outspoken and probably hand picked them because he feels they can carry whatever he needs but to management their just goons to help Punk retain for however long is left (Rumble? Mania?) and can then be sent back down the pipe.


Yes but they are highly regarded by all officials and people in power backstage, so its not like the mexus where everyone outside of Bryan and Barrett was green shit. These are guys that were personally signed by HHH and held back while guys like Sandow, Ryback and Cesaro debuted, because HHH wanted them to have the best possible chance to succeed with a long term storyline to boot. These guys wouldn't be up right now if there wasn't some huge long term plan for them, and that fact can be seen in almost all dirtsheets and from HHH's mouth. 

Also, in case you forgot, Orton went from jobber to superstar by re-debuting in a similar fashion, decked out in all black and a black mask, before joining evolution, and I'm sure you remember how that turned out.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They were personally signed by HHH? I haven't heard that you got a source? Im not saying the can't or won't be stars, im just saying that this idea that their going to be protected or be made into individuals is hokey to me under their current role. the new Evolution? yes possibly could go that way or they could be the new Edgeheads, make a run in, get their ass whooped but help their Champion retain and then be sent back for repackaging once the Champion is finally slayed.

EDIT: _These guys wouldn't be up if their wasn't some long term plan for them_ :lol :lol :lol 

that statement is funny, I mean do you watch the show? they don't have a long term plan for anyone. let alone 3 (in all honest at this point) geeks who got called up. The only people who WWE give 'long term' planning are The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena and CM Punk. 

The rest are booked on the fly.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Undashing Rom said:


> I don't get why people are so hung about Ambrose. He's not that special. Rollins, though, is gold. He is a younger CM Punk which could be the next CM Punk of the WWE, if not better.


he doesn't have the mic skills like CM Punk has, yes he is great in the ring but if they eventually want him to be a top face then he needs more than just his in ring skills to get him by.

As for Ambrose...well, he plays a very intriguing and well crafted character not to mention he is great in ring and his knowledge of in ring psychology is serious 5 star stuff, he knows how to work a crowd unlike some people on the roster that have been endlessly pushed...yes,i'm talking about Alberto No Heato.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

apparently these 3 guys appeared on the Saturday Morning Slam taping today of the Smackdown tapings.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> apparently these 3 guys appeared on the Saturday Morning Slam taping today of the Smackdown tapings.


source? can't imagine kids wanting to see a trio of heels...even if they lose its non canon so doesn't bother me...also its weird siting some things in wrestling as 'non canon'...they don't lie when they say 'anything can happen in the WWE...


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> source? can't imagine kids wanting to see a trio of heels...even if they lose its non canon so doesn't bother me...also its weird siting some things in wrestling as 'non canon'...they don't lie when they say 'anything can happen in the WWE...


sorry it was actually Main Event they appeared in. check the Smackdown forum under spoilers.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> sorry it was actually Main Event they appeared in. check the Smackdown forum under spoilers.


ffffff....might be the first time I bother with Main Event. It still feels unreal to read "Dean Ambrose did something" on this news sites. I stare at it and go "this for real?"...sorry...still overcome with my marking...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



YoungGun_UK said:


> They were personally signed by HHH? I haven't heard that you got a source? Im not saying the can't or won't be stars, im just saying that this idea that their going to be protected or be made into individuals is hokey to me under their current role. the new Evolution? yes possibly could go that way or they could be the new Edgeheads, make a run in, get their ass whooped but help their Champion retain and then be sent back for repackaging once the Champion is finally slayed.
> 
> EDIT: _These guys wouldn't be up if their wasn't some long term plan for them_ :lol :lol :lol
> 
> that statement is funny, I mean do you watch the show? they don't have a long term plan for anyone. let alone 3 (in all honest at this point) geeks who got called up. The only people who WWE give 'long term' planning are The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena and CM Punk.
> 
> The rest are booked on the fly.


To further back my explanation and help inform you, here is a good source.



> Top FCW stars Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose have impressed WWE officials and reportedly have spots on the main roster but have not been called up yet because of a new decree from Triple H.
> 
> Triple H has said that he wants no new talents brought up from FCW unless the creative team has a solid storyline for them to debut with and a strong gimmick. Officials are very high on Ambrose and while they feel that Rollins has some areas to work on, he's considered right up there with Ambrose.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Secondly, HHH signed Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose), Tyler Black (Seth Rollins), and numerous other indy guys, the minute he took over from John Laurinitis as the VP of Talent Relations. 

This should provide more than enough assurance to my points.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't think they have a long term plan for them.

Knowing Vince, they were probably going to talk last night but he changed his mind an hour before Raw started.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Y U NO PUT IT IN SPOILER TAGS. ;( ...

... :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> To further back my explanation and help inform you, here is a good source.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, HHH signed Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose), Tyler Black (Seth Rollins), and numerous other indy guys, the minute he took over from John Laurinitis as the VP of Talent Relations.
> 
> This should provide more than enough assurance to my points.



No where in there does it say HHH signed any of those guys let alone anyone.. but as you are THANOS i will take you word for it


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

just read Main Event spoilers( http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...own-sms-main-event-spoilers.html#post12291913) and it prove what i have said and what i think, these trio are nothing but worst than the Corre...they are not built as legitimate threat or strong stable team. The Corre is something...

these trio have potential turn into something big for WWE...like i said before with my concept, whatever reason they join Punk/Heyman but the truth is someone behind these guys along with Maddox to help/save PUNk.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I have no idea why Roman Reigns is in there, when it could have been Ohno, and that would make sense as an Indie/CM Punk Guy stable.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> just read Main Event spoilers( http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/raw/smackd...l#post12291913) and it prove what i have said and what i think, these trio are nothing but worst than the Corre...they are not built as legitimate threat or strong stable team.


Lol...
Reading one sentence is something different than actually watch it. 
Don't be too impatient dude. :lol



> I have no idea why Roman Reigns is in there, when it could have been Ohno, and that would make sense as an Indie/CM Punk Guy stable.





> Relatives: Sika (Father), Rosey (Brother), Afa (Uncle), Afa Jr. (Cousin), Black Pearl (Cousin), LA Smooth (Cousin), Rikishi (Cousin), Samu (Cousin), The Rock (Cousin), Tonga Kid (Cousin), Umaga (Cousin), Yokozuna (Cousin), Vale Anoai (Cousine)


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> To further back my explanation and help inform you, here is a good source.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, HHH signed Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose), Tyler Black (Seth Rollins), and numerous other indy guys, the minute he took over from John Laurinitis as the VP of Talent Relations.
> 
> This should provide more than enough assurance to my points.



well they do have a storyline, their Punk's goons but we'll see how things pan out, we'll know the situation post Rumble. )


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Gotta love people ragging on these guys being on Main Event despite the fact Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Ryback, Big Show and other top talents have appeared on the show.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

^^^ lol yeah it's not like they are on Superstars.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

...and see it that way.
Ambrose can finally beat Santino down for what he did weeks ago:










*BLOODY VENGEANCE WILL COME!!111111*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> No where in there does it say HHH signed any of those guys let alone anyone.. but as you are THANOS i will take you word for it


Your right it doesn't but that source was directed to his comment about the 3 guys being brought up without a storyline in mind. I couldn't really find a source saying HHH signed them lol, but they did all get signed directly after HHH took over as VP of Talent Relations if you look up all their signing announcements on google. So I think it's reasonable to assume that HHH signed them. lol


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> Gotta love people ragging on these guys being on Main Event despite the fact Punk, Sheamus, Orton, Ryback, Big Show and other top talents have appeared on the show.


yeah its not Superstars. so its no big deal. Hell even Saturday Morning Slam is now getting main Cena, Sheamus, & Ryback matches (not just appearances on the show; like everyone has, but actual matches).

Superstars is pointless and should be gone. Serves no purpose

Anyways if this means they not with Punk/Heyman and by their own (with Maddox joining them later) than its actually good. Be their own stable instead of somebody's lackey


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> I have no idea why Roman Reigns is in there, when it could have been Ohno, and that would make sense as an Indie/CM Punk Guy stable.


I agree.

Should have been Ambrose, Rollins and Ohno. Daniel Bryan could join once he turns heel on Kane, Cesaro could get involved, and then Evan Bourne could turn heel on Kofi and joins the group.

*The Uprising*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Although it does sound a like an awesome idea that they're in stable led by Maddox, the mastermind is most likely Punk. He picked all the standouts in the developmental and took them under his wing to help him out. This should be able to milk Punk's title win for another 2 months until the Rock beats him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> I have no idea why Roman Reigns is in there, when it could have been Ohno, and that would make sense as an Indie/CM Punk Guy stable.


They'd look pretty daft in all honesty. It needs a bruiser, a powerhouse. And someone able to powerbomb Ryback through a table :vince


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> *Although it does sound a like an awesome idea that they're in stable led by Maddox*, the mastermind is most likely Punk. He picked all the standouts in the developmental and took them under his wing to help him out. This should be able to milk Punk's title win for another 2 months until the Rock beats him.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


>


Yeaaa, because a likely scenario is stupid, right?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Fuck.. all of this forced me into reading spoilers.  
Fuck everything. :vettel:vettel:vettel


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Yeaaa, because a likely scenario is stupid, right?


i'm not saying it's stupid i'm just saying it doesn't sound awesome at all. It sounds like shit imo.

but hey, matter of oppinion i suppose.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

i don't think they are Punk goons when they made the attack on one of the match at Main Event which doesn't have anything to do with Punk...this is something else. on RAW after the Trio attacked Ryback Punk and heyman suprise and kind of scared watch out for them.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



apokalypse said:


> i don't think they are Punk goons when they made the attack on one of the match at Main Event which doesn't have anything to do with Punk...this is something else. on RAW after the Trio attacked Ryback Punk and heyman suprise and kind of scared watch out for them.


Main Event isn't kanon as someone on here has already stated. It doesn't matter at all that they were present as it has no effect whatsoever on the bigger shows.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Blommen said:


> Main Event isn't kanon as someone on here has already stated. It doesn't matter at all that they were present as it has no effect whatsoever on the bigger shows.


Yeah because featuring a title change has no effect on the bigger shows.


----------



## echOes

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It is my hope that this trio aren't aligned with Punk, because if so that means they will be cannon fodder and will be destroyed by Ryback at some stage.

What I want to see happen is they continue running roughshod through the WWE (as evidenced by the attack at Main Event tapings) up to TLC where Ryback vs Punk is booked for a tables match. They play up the fact that the trio have been putting people through tables all month and whether or not they will be a factor in this match. Sure enough they come out and put Ryback through a table. Punk begins to celebrate but then they turn on him and throw him through a table. TLC ends with them standing tall above Punk and Ryback. 

Now what you would have here is an unstable group which makes things unpredictable and exciting, because you will legitimately not know what they will do next.

Also, not being lackeys means they have more opportunity to talk (which I really wanna see Ambrose do). I don't see them talking much as Punk's lackeys honestly, nothing more than the standard heel spiel anyway.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

- "WWE has announced that Michael Cole will be interviewing NXT stars Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns on this coming Monday's RAW from the Cajundome in Lafayette, LA."

:mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Lafayette, LA?

BRAY FUCKING WYATT PLEASE.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> - "WWE has announced that Michael Cole will be interviewing NXT stars Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns on this coming Monday's RAW from the Cajundome in Lafayette, LA."
> 
> :mark:


*
FOR REAL?????*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lafayette, LA?
> 
> BRAY FUCKING WYATT PLEASE.


It'd be great. Isn't he injured, though? :sad:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> - "WWE has announced that Michael Cole will be interviewing NXT stars Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns on this coming Monday's RAW from the Cajundome in Lafayette, LA."
> 
> :mark:


So it begins. Ambrose is getting his mic and the barrage of promos officially begins. Fuck yes,


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> It'd be great. Isn't he injured, though? :sad:


Doesn't have to wrestle, just be there and handle that microphone.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/ambrose-rollins-and-reigns-strike-at-a-WWE-TV-taping-26070598

They striked Kidd and Marella.. Adds unpredictability. :hmm:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/ambrose-rollins-and-reigns-strike-at-a-WWE-TV-taping-26070598
> 
> They striked Kidd and Marella.. Adds unpredictability. :hmm:


Ambrose gets his revenge on the sock (Y)


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/ambrose-rollins-and-reigns-strike-at-a-WWE-TV-taping-26070598
> 
> They striked Kidd and Marella.. Adds unpredictability. :hmm:


:mark:

What's in the video? Can't watch it! :cuss:



> Ambrose gets his revenge on the sock


EXACTLY! (Y)


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> :mark:
> 
> What's in the video? Can't watch it! :cuss:


Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns interrupt match, Reigns throws Santino in the barricade, all three powerbomb Kidd in the ring, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns kick Santino on the way out.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Dean Ambrose got the chant already...


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns interrupt match, Reigns throws Santino in the barricade, all three powerbomb Kidd in the ring, Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns kick Santino on the way out.


_
OH GOOOOOD.. _

*faints*

Be on Youtube fast!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

http://dean-ambrose.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=766

There are some screen caps there.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

this is getting good!


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

While we are it.. WWE officials report that the trio's name might be "The shield". Don't know how to feel about it. Anyway, what should be their theme or individual themes?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

While we are it.. WWE officials reported that the trio's name might be "The shield". Don't know how to feel about it. Anyway, what should be their theme or individual themes?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> http://dean-ambrose.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=766
> 
> There are some screen caps there.


Thanks! (Y)
Damn, they're fast.

I'll watch the video tomorrow. 
Looks fucking _EPIC_!


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> While we are it.. WWE officials report that the trio's name might be "The shield". Don't know how to feel about it. Anyway, what should be their theme or individual themes?


"The Shield" is a bit different, I can't wait for Raw now!

That video was epic!


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That was so awesome, Ambrose and Rollins looked like they were trying to kill Tyson Kidd.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> - "WWE has announced that Michael Cole will be interviewing NXT stars Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns on this coming Monday's RAW from the Cajundome in Lafayette, LA."
> 
> :mark:



Oh shit. :mark:

I hope they let Ambrose do most of the Mic work in the interview. He's the best by far in the group.

Dammit, WWE has finally made me get excited for RAW two weeks in a row. Hope it keeps up.

I can also see the reason why they are going to be called "The Shield", if they really are that is. They are probably going to *defend* Punk so he doesn't lose the title anytime soon.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> "The Shield" is a bit different, I can't wait for Raw now!
> 
> That video was epic!


They might be guns for hire like the APA. The Shield sounds like a protection agency.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> They might be guns for hire like the APA. The Shield sounds like a protection agency.


agree...


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> They might be guns for hire like the APA. The Shield sounds like a protection agency.


Yeah hired help for Punk, I would like it if more NXT wrestlers come up as well to join them


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> Yeah hired help for Punk, I would like it if more NXT wrestlers come up as well to join them


I hope not, they would just end up like Nexus with a bunch of jobbers in the group.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They're gonna get interviewed Monday. :mark:


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> Yeah hired help for Punk, I would like it if more NXT wrestlers come up as well to join them


Punk might not be their only employer though.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

why is everyone so excited about Ambrose? i don't know him at all, but he was just brought in as 1 of 3 nxt guys who are all eventually going to be eaten by ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Jingoro said:


> why is everyone so excited about Ambrose? i don't know him at all, but he was just brought in as 1 of 3 nxt guys who are all eventually going to be eaten by ryback.


YouTube. Use it.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> YouTube. Use it.


yeah, but no matter how great he is he's just going to be used as jobber food for ryback to consume. why bother getting worked up for a new guy who's being brought in to job?


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

there's many possibility with the Trio right now known as "The Shield"...we don't know what WWE think but we only can throw idea around like who's the boss, if Heyman didn't hire or the boss then why they did it? how this should go...

i believe this whole thing still on WWE Creative department discussion so don't over analyze it. WWE these days book on the fly have no long term planning. 

Maddox look like Eric Bischoff, he might behind it all but i wish not to happen...i want to see Kevin Nash involve with these group in some type of non-wrestling role since he still under WWE contract and haven't been used since last Year.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

someone give me an educated hypothesis where does Maddox belong in all of this it seems it would make sense if he was a part of this group...


----------



## H

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They struck again.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/ambrose-rollins-and-reigns-strike-at-a-WWE-TV-taping-26070598


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Thats how you bring in new talent, you bring them in together and slowly let them grow and break out. Loving this and the only reason besides Punk I'll start to watch RAW again


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Smoogle said:


> someone give me an educated hypothesis where does Maddox belong in all of this it seems it would make sense if he was a part of this group...


He belongs as their bitch, or a wannabe hanger-on or something. If they try to portray Maddox as being on the same level as Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose then the whole thing will fail, as they are a totally different caliber of talent.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Jingoro said:


> yeah, but no matter how great he is he's just going to be used as jobber food for ryback to consume. why bother getting worked up for a new guy who's being brought in to job?


Yeah, you got it right, he'll just show up, eat the pin and get released. Don't be dumb.


----------



## Rboogy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

not a huge fan of ambrose, but as long as he isn't acting like hes on crack meth and even bath salts, im cool with it. His promos are okay but some of them are just plain strange and weird. I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. i think hes a freaking weirdo tho :jordan2


on another note, the fuck is up with that one dudes hair its atrocious.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Jingoro said:


> yeah, but no matter how great he is he's just going to be used as jobber food for ryback to consume. why bother getting worked up for a new guy who's being brought in to job?


Care to explain to me what the point of being a wrestling fan is you can't get excited about something wrestling related once in awhile? 

Some people like Ambrose and want to see him. End of story.


----------



## Rboogy

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



iwatchwrestling said:


> They struck again.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/ambrose-rollins-and-reigns-strike-at-a-WWE-TV-taping-26070598


well this is sorta interesting.. if they were gonna be cm punks henchmen or w.e why would they attack some randoms.. i think they are just gonna be nexus v2..


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Rboogy said:


> not a huge fan of ambrose, but as long as he isn't acting like hes on crack meth and even bath salts, im cool with it. His promos are okay but some of them are just plain strange and weird. I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. i think hes a freaking weirdo tho :jordan2


that's what makes him unique tho, he has this "heath ledger joker" feeling to him when he speaks



> on another note, the fuck is up with that one dudes hair its atrocious.


seth rollings? yeah, the yellow crap looks ridiculous, he should've stay all black like in his ROH days


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> He belongs as their bitch, or a wannabe hanger-on or something. If they try to portray Maddox as being on the same level as Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose then the whole thing will fail, as they are a totally different caliber of talent.


Yep he's 100% their bitch and it's how it should be. He's no where near any of them talent wise.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Maddox and The Trio is a Conspiracy, i'm telling you might be bigger than Area 51 or JFK.


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Im reserving judgement on this debut untill they are interviewed on Monday.

If they have Reigns or Rollins grab the mic and start talking as if they are the leader, i swear ill end up smashing something. Personally i'd have Ambrose as the mouthpiece, but knowing WWE they'll all get a line each about how they are "here to make an impact" blah blah blah.


----------



## Swag

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Jotunheim said:


> that's what makes him unique tho, he has this "heath ledger joker" feeling to him when he speaks
> 
> 
> 
> seth rollings? yeah, the yellow crap looks ridiculous, he should've stay all black like in his ROH days


I think it was to separate him from punk


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Swag said:


> I think it was to separate him from punk


he looked very different from "large black hair" young punk tho


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to hear Ambrose speak Monday. :mark::mark:


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Now Rollins looks like Alex Shelley.


----------



## Cindy76Cena4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Very cowardley on these 3 parts, Punk is such a baby


----------



## Cindy76Cena4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I refuse to support these thugs. Sends a a bad message to my kids about gang mentalityies


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Newsflash to anyone reading this thread who may not know. CM Punk is a good talker, wrestler, and he makes his opponents look good in the ring. He also works from a script and does what WWE tells him to do. The latter sentence can be applied to the NXT guys as well.

This has been a public service announcement paid for by the IWC and is for old school marks everywhere.


----------



## Cindy76Cena4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

If he was a good wrestler he wouildnt need help to win his matches its disgraceful, Cena will take them out be sure of that oh boy be sure of that


----------



## Praetorian Guard

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty stoked about this and something tells me Maddox was just a fall guy to keep everyone interested until they got this trio out there. I can't see him being the leader more like a lackey. Aren't there reports that this was kind of last minute booking?...it would make sense that Maddox was just plugged in. It doesn't matter...I'm excited either way.


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Man I wish they called him Tyler Black instead of Seth Rollins to be honest


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

WWE owns the name Seth Rollins. If he ever leaves WWE then he won't be able to use the name that had the most exposure.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

*IT'S ON YOUTUBE!!!!!!! 
*
Finally I can watch it!






This is SO GREAT!!!! Look at them.. how brutal and violent!








Look at Ambrose..


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

why the fans looks so dead and on the others hands we got a loud " feed me more " chant?


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Great intensity from all of them during that attack, the only thing that makes me slightly apprehensive is the lack of Heyman/Punk, possibly implying that they are acting on their own and not 'Paul Heyman Guys'


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



echOes said:


> It is my hope that this trio aren't aligned with Punk, because if so that means they will be cannon fodder and will be destroyed by Ryback at some stage.
> 
> What I want to see happen is they continue running roughshod through the WWE (as evidenced by the attack at Main Event tapings) up to TLC where Ryback vs Punk is booked for a tables match. They play up the fact that the trio have been putting people through tables all month and whether or not they will be a factor in this match. Sure enough they come out and put Ryback through a table. Punk begins to celebrate but then they turn on him and throw him through a table. TLC ends with them standing tall above Punk and Ryback.
> 
> Now what you would have here is an unstable group which makes things unpredictable and exciting, because you will legitimately not know what they will do next.
> 
> Also, not being lackeys means they have more opportunity to talk (which I really wanna see Ambrose do). I don't see them talking much as Punk's lackeys honestly, nothing more than the standard heel spiel anyway.


This would be amazing :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, awesome that they will be interviewed on Monday. Give Ambrose the fucking mic!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Give Ambrose the fucking mic!


 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Off topic and probably a stupid question but who is that in your avatar Flocka?


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Hopefully they'll give Ambrose the mic so I can see what all the hype is about, but I'm liking what they're doing with them so far. Brutal attacks on anyone, no one is really safe, reminds me of The Nexus, and I really enjoyed the original Nexus.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Off topic and probably a stupid question but who is that in your avatar Flocka?


Kimbra, amazing singer.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> If you mean my sig, it's Dean Ambrose. If you mean my avatar, it's Kimbra, not a guy, amazing singer.


Of course I know who is in your sig  I've been following Ambrose's work for months now . Yeah I meant the avatar . She's really cute.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Nostalgia said:


> Hopefully they'll give Ambrose the mic so I can see what all the hype is about, but I'm liking what they're doing with them so far. *Brutal attacks on anyone, no one is really safe, reminds me of The Nexus, and I really enjoyed the original Nexus.*


So did I at first, I still don't want a rehash though, it's WWE, they'll ruin it like they always do. WWE's track record for taking an incredibly promising angle and turning into cow shit is second to none. I don't see how a few punches and kicks followed by an assisted powerbomb is a "brutal attack" anyway. Despite how shit it turned out to be, the Nexus' original beat downs were pretty spectacular.

I'd rather them just be connected to Punk, with no new members. Bray Wyatt teased on twitter that he's gonna be joining this group, and that just would not fit at all.

And yeah, when you hear Ambrose talk you'll realize what the fuss is about. By far the best "psychopath" in wrestling since Mankind.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Of course I know who is in your sig  I've been following Ambrose's work for months now . Yeah I meant the avatar . She's really cute.


Yeah I had downs for a sec and read like 3 words that didn't exist in your question. haha. 






Amazing.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So did I at first, I still don't want a rehash though, it's WWE, they'll ruin it like they always do. WWE's track record for taking an incredibly promising angle and turning into cow shit is second to none.
> 
> I'd rather them just be connected to Punk, with no new members. Bray Wyatt teased on twitter that he's gonna be joining this group, and that just would not fit at all.
> 
> And yeah, when you hear Ambrose talk you'll realize what the fuss is about. By far the best "psychopath" in wrestling since Mankind.


Yeah I don't necessary want a rehash either, but the similarities are there already. I was thinking they might be a group under Paul Heyman's power, with maybe Maddox involved as well, which could make it a good conspiracy angle that Heyman implemented (perhaps they could do it without Punk knowing) over the last few PPV's to stop at nothing to keep Punk as Champion.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah I had downs for a sec and read like 3 words that didn't exist in your question. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing.


Wow. Had my reservations but that was awesome (Y)


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> *IT'S ON YOUTUBE!!!!!!!
> *
> Finally I can watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO GREAT!!!! Look at them.. how brutal and violent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Ambrose..


At the 'Feed Me More' Chants:barkley

The reaction when Ryback finally destroys them :vince


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Rollins looks fucking awesome as a heel but he's such a natural face. Just the way Ambrose throws himself at people in the ring and his facial reactions...:mark: GOAT


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Wow. Had my reservations but that was awesome (Y)


Yeah, listen to her live stuff, it's way better than her album stuff. Anything that was at the singsong studios is just amazing.


----------



## Situation

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns rulzz


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Situation said:


> Roman Reigns rulzz


He does? I haven't seen him at all. Is he any good?


----------



## Shad Gaspard

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

One things for sure is that they all have the superstar look. None of this bland genric circle jerk of guys like Mcgillicutty


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



peowulf said:


> He does? I haven't seen him at all. Is he any good?


He's a legit powerhouse. He's not as polished as Ambrose & Rollins but he will be good in 1-2 years.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> He does? I haven't seen him at all. Is he any good?


He appeared on the last 3 episodes of NXT.
(In case you wanna watch it yourself.)
Debutmatch was him vs. CJ Parker, in the next episode 
he did a promo which was, well, okay. 
The last episode he had a match vs. Chase Donovan. 
Crowd was kind of dead, although he was hyped before. 

He is def brutal in the ring, which I like. 

But, personally, I didn't see enough to say that 
I like or don't like him. Right now I'm neutral.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Rboogy said:


> not a huge fan of ambrose, but as long as he isn't acting like hes on crack meth and even bath salts, im cool with it. His promos are okay but some of them are just plain strange and weird. I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. i think hes a freaking weirdo tho :jordan2
> 
> 
> on another note, the fuck is up with that one dudes hair its atrocious.


NOT A HUGE FAN OF AMBROSE!!! thats what i would expect from someone who has a John Cena avatar. And Seth Rollins is going for a punk rock look. its called style....get some.


----------



## neolunar

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> Debutmatch was him vs. CJ Parker, in the next episode
> he did a promo which was, well, okay.


I don't watch NXT.. there's actually a guy called CJ Parker? Haha that was Pamela Anderson's character in Baywatch lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The way Ambrose just goes all out in his assault on others reminds me of Steve Austin from 1996-97 during his feud with the Hart Foundation. The WWE needs more aggressive out-of-control characters like this.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Nostalgia said:


> Hopefully they'll give Ambrose the mic so I can see what all the hype is about, but I'm liking what they're doing with them so far.


See now son. SEE NOW.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



peowulf said:


> He does? I haven't seen him at all. Is he any good?


I don't rate him, I think they could of used someone else but I think he's in good company with Rollins and Ambrose so that will be great experience


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

WWE on creating the name roman reigns:

we already had a 'Luther" Reigns let's call this guy "Roman" Reigns :lol

And who the fuck is this ambrose? is he some kind of raven clone?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*










pic on wwe.com


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Looks like Ambrose is the ringleader from that pic! I hope that means he's the spokesperson.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Silent KEEL said:


> Looks like Ambrose is the ringleader from that pic! I hope that means he's the spokesperson.


I sure hope so! If that happens the group becomes 100 times more awesome!


----------



## Black

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Really liked that Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins have debuted, the wait was really long, they are both really neat. Never heard of Reigns before though. Could this be a New Nexus reborn? Imagine punk coming with his old Nexus' t-shirt and armband and with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns with Nexus shirts. I think it would be pretty cool as long as it when the stable it's over they wouldn't just drop the ball with them and turn them into jobbers.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> pic on wwe.com


Love it! Am I the only one who thinks that Ambrose would look better if he dyed his hair a different colour, especially because of his hairline? I'd say either a grungy looking off green like Ledger's Joker, or black with silver streaks or something like that would probably greatly improve his look.

Thoughts?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Love it! Am I the only one who thinks that Ambrose would look better if he dyed his hair a different colour, especially because of his hairline? I'd say either a grungy looking off green like Ledger's Joker, or black with silver streaks or something like that would probably greatly improve his look.
> 
> Thoughts?


I personally don't think so. he isn't a showy kinda guy...it doesn't suit his character...he looks more like the type of guy to punch you in the street because "he felt like it"...if you get what I mean...kinda hard to explain...


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Wicked said:


> Really liked that Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins have debuted, the wait was really long, they are both really neat. Never heard of Reigns before though. Could this be a New Nexus reborn? Imagine punk coming with his old Nexus' t-shirt and armband and with Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns with Nexus shirts. I think it would be pretty cool as long as it when the stable it's over they wouldn't just drop the ball with them and turn them into jobbers.


No, they don't need to have Nexus shirts or any sort of 'group' aesthetic, they don't even need a name, they need to be Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. That way they will get over as individuals, which needs to be the ultimate goal here.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> pic on wwe.com


...Can't deny I was marking out just seeing this. 


> Am I the only one who thinks that Ambrose would look better if he dyed his hair a different colour, especially because of his hairline?


I hope they will do his hair he always had sooner or later. 
All over his forehead. Like in his new NXT pictures. 
New hair color? Don't know.. I guess I don't care.


----------



## buriedcompass

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

ambrose has got a little brian pillman with a dash of heath ledger's joker in his promos. i kind of like it...


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Love it! Am I the only one who thinks that Ambrose would look better if he dyed his hair a different colour, especially because of his hairline? I'd say either a grungy looking off green like Ledger's Joker, or black with silver streaks or something like that would probably greatly improve his look.
> 
> Thoughts?


if anything the receding hairline helps greatly to his psycho character/heath ledger joker look


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> PWTorch.com is reporting that entrance theme song for the new group is rumored to be a song titled, "I'm Telling You" by the Cincinnati-based band "Damn It To Hell"


I can't find the song


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

14 man WWE vs. NXT at Wrestlemania 29?

Gets the talent all the same show.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



buriedcompass said:


> ambrose has got a little brian pillman with a dash of heath ledger's joker in his promos. i kind of like it...


Spot on with those comparisons dude. 

His wrestling style is old school . He's got some Roddy Piper. Jake Roberts, and Terry Funk in there.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Fuck, I can't wait for more of these guys, ESPECIALLY Ambrose. With Michael Cole interviewing them on Raw this week, I can see Ambrose immediately shining with the mic time and taking off. I can easily see him being one of the top guys in the WWE by summer of 2013 if WWE doesn't fuck up any push of his.

I'm really excited for this storyline and hope to God they don't mess it up. I hope more guys from NXT are called up soon too, Ohno, Wyatt, etc. to join them.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I really don't want a nexus 3.0, They have tried it twice and blew it twice. These guys need to be Individuals in their own right but allies. My only worry is that somehow this will, not 'destroy' as it is hard to wreck ambrose when he clearly has the quality but it might hurt him. He seems better as the loner psycho guy who goes after anyone. 
On a side note, Ambrose looks so much older than 26!


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

http://www.reverbnation.com/damnitt...tent=song&utm_medium=link&utm_source=facebook

The apparent theme can be heard here. Just scroll down and click "I'm Telling You".


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> http://www.reverbnation.com/damnitt...tent=song&utm_medium=link&utm_source=facebook
> 
> The apparent theme can be heard here. Just scroll down and click "I'm Telling You".


God damn. That song is perfect for Ambrose. The band are from Cincinnati too.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> http://www.reverbnation.com/damnitt...tent=song&utm_medium=link&utm_source=facebook
> 
> The apparent theme can be heard here. Just scroll down and click "I'm Telling You".


that is rather awesome! I can see that suiting well!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The song is pretty decent for a wrestling theme, apart from the chorus is fucking awful. Whiny and tepid. Thankfully it doesn't take up too much.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



RatedR10 said:


> http://www.reverbnation.com/damnitt...tent=song&utm_medium=link&utm_source=facebook
> 
> The apparent theme can be heard here. Just scroll down and click "I'm Telling You".


That's a bad ass theme right there. Fits Ambrose especially out of the three.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It's getting serious. Fucking serious. Holy shit.
I didn't even realize Ambrose has really debuted yet...


----------



## buriedcompass

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> Spot on with those comparisons dude.
> 
> His wrestling style is old school . He's got some Roddy Piper. Jake Roberts, and Terry Funk in there.


i think i just came.

what's his finisher? 

yeah...late to the dean ambrose party. watching jon moxley/ambrose promos on youtube currently.


----------



## Black

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> No, they don't need to have Nexus shirts or any sort of 'group' aesthetic, they don't even need a name, they need to be Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. That way they will get over as individuals, which needs to be the ultimate goal here.


Well, maybe your right about that since the most important thing to me tbh it's what they gonna do with them after this angle in singles competition, Ambrose and Rollins are both awesome talents (don't know about Reigns, like I stated before I have never saw him before, but he seems pretty cool too), I really wish WWE doesn't screw this one.

Oh, and was I the only one who took some time to recognize that the attacker was Dean Ambrose at Survivor Series? Like, I have watches a lot of his work in FCW and some CZW too, and I did recognize Seth Rollins immediately, but it took me a while to recognize Ambrose.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



buriedcompass said:


> i think i just came.
> 
> what's his finisher?
> 
> yeah...late to the dean ambrose party. watching jon moxley/ambrose promos on youtube currently.


Well, he was using the White Noise until Sheamus stared using it.

It's either going to be the DDT, the Rings of Saturn, or the Crossface Chickenwing as he's been using those in dark matches.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

hey, guys...look, a vote : D 

http://wwe.tumblr.com/post/36187959441/cast-your-vote-dean-ambrose-roman-reigns-and


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose on 76% LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. The revolution has begun!


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose is dominating that poll.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

76.81 percent.

Like a boss.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

lol at the 76 percent. so in case you didn't know he was the real deal, now you know.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> hey, guys...look, a vote : D
> 
> http://wwe.tumblr.com/post/36187959441/cast-your-vote-dean-ambrose-roman-reigns-and


77% :cheer


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

77.11% 

I voted earlier...poor Reigns ha!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That theme is perfect, i hope that's it. 

Can't wait for Monday :mark::mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Pertaining to the alleged theme for the trio.. I favor it. Although, I truly hope they edit the chorus. (Y)


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Well the new CM Punk character has been made out to be a clueless, self righteous and pretty much a pussy and for weeks he and Heyman have had these disagreements or arguments backstage where Punk thinks he can deal with somthing himself and then Heyman interferes and tries to get Punk to let him deal with the problem but Punk ignores Heyman and Heyman ignores Punk and interferes anyway first he tried with Vince and Vickie and failed badly and then obviously with maddox manipulates things to go Punks way and Punk oblivious and self obsessed chants "best in the world" not realising whats going on this new stable is Heyman henchmen Punk knows nothing about it he may know who the guys are but he doesn't see that they are Heyman's puppets just as he has been if I am right I can see in the long run Heyman ditching Punk and being able to turn face again.


----------



## Black

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> Well, he was using the White Noise until Sheamus stared using it.
> 
> It's either going to be the DDT, the Rings of Saturn, or the Crossface Chickenwing as he's been using those in dark matches.


He should really use the sumbission move he used in FCW, I actually forgot the name..


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Wicked said:


> He should really use the sumbission move he used in FCW, I actually forgot the name..


he used the regal stretch to mock regal. he also used the knee trembler which I would like to see him use again


----------



## Peyote

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I hope they use that theme it would be the best theme in wrestling period. im not too familiar with rollins and reigns, i like ambrose he reminds me of piper/jake roberts and even raven a little bit so ill be watching monday for sure.


----------



## Black

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> he used the regal stretch to mock regal. he also used the knee trembler which I would like to see him use again


Oh right. Haven't seen Regal wrestling in so many time I actually forgot about his moves and stuff. But still, the moves perfectly fit him. Other than that, he could use the chickenwing (Hook and Ladder) or the Midnight Special, I prefer the Midnight Special though.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure he won't be using The Midnight Special.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Pertaining to the alleged theme for the trio.. I favor it. Although, I truly hope they edit the chorus. (Y)


I doubt the song will play for long enough for it to be necessary. 

Also, I hope this is Ambrose's theme and not a generic group theme. It doesn't fit either Rollins or Reigns at all.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I wish Vince would let Ambrose do something like this. HILARIOUS.

Jon Moxley sings Sweet Caroline


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



iamnotanugget said:


> I wish Vince would let Ambrose do something like this. HILARIOUS.
> 
> Jon Moxley sings Sweet Caroline











(rock)


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I can actually see Ambrose coming out this Monday and saying they beat up Ryback because he's a bully and he needed to see what it was like after he beat up their little buddy Maddox... Be a star Ryback, not a bully! Then he can say that the WWE Universe are all bullies for suporting Ryback beat up Maddox for their entertainment. He can then go off at some poor little Jimmy in a Cena shirt for cheering Ryback, making the kid cry hahaha...


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Lariatoh! said:


> I can actually see Ambrose coming out this Monday and saying they beat up Ryback because he's a bully and he needed to see what it was like after he beat up their little buddy Maddox... Be a star Ryback, not a bully! Then he can say that the WWE Universe are all bullies for suporting Ryback beat up Maddox for their entertainment. He can then go off at some poor little Jimmy in a Cena shirt for cheering Ryback, making the kid cry hahaha...


fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Missed a couple days on here which is probably good lol. Couldnt imagine everyone on here once these 3 debuted. Ive enjoyed their 2 appearances so far and hope we get alot more from them Monday. What worries me is they look dressed like security henchmen, just hoping they are actually pushed and used correctly and not fed to Ryback.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> Dusty Rhodes on Why Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns Are Targeting Ryback, News on Their Entrance Theme
> 
> 
> - WWE published an interview with NXT authority figure Dusty Rhodes, who talks about the new faction of Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns invading WWE and raising hell. Here are some highlights.
> 
> Why they are targeting Ryback: “They picked the right guy, because sometimes the way to become the next big thing is by going after the biggest dog in the yard. They really believe – they’d talk to me about this – that guys like Ryback are ‘just one-dimensional,’ and that’s quoting these three guys.”
> 
> The group making an impact: “In our developmental system, there’s one thing we’re always preaching: make an impact. I’m not condoning the actions of these three guys. But they see the youth movement. They see the Kofi Kingstons and Damien Sandows of WWE, and they want to be part of it. I always told them, ‘If you see the opportunity, you have to take it.’”
> 
> “As a coach and a teacher and mentor, as well as the GM of NXT , I know that all of these kids are told to step up to the plate and hit a home run. Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns just got tired of seeing the other guys out there, making money that could be theirs. They want those WWE roster spots, and they’re ready to knock down doors.”
> 
> - According to PWTorch, the entrance theme song for the new NXT group is rumored to be a song titled, “I’m Telling You” by the Cincinnati-based band “Damn It To Hell”


i don't mind Nexus 2.0 but at long as they book it right, make them legit and strong not some bunch of jobbers put together.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> "that guys like Ryback are ‘just one-dimensional,’ and that’s quoting these three guys.”


Not wrong then


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

i really dont mind nexus 3.0 as long as they fucking book them correct this time


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



#1Peep4ever said:


> i really dont mind nexus 3.0 as long as they fucking book them correct this time


yep, it come down to WWE creative department if they able to do it...take it slowly and planting seed for epic angle after WM.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

First time I see these guys in action, but damn they got me excited and shit.


----------



## pushJTG

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

word


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> Ryback ‏@Ryback22
> Food Chain about to grow. Pain is weakness leaving the body. I enjoy the process. 3 meat suits in black locked in with Punk. #FeedMeMore


-


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> -


good grief that's bad...


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Damn, their theme music should honestly be Dean's solo music. Good ass song though.






This music + Reigns and Rollins doing the slow deliberate "Legacy" walk to the ring while Ambrose does his psycho mannerisms = $$$$.


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



CM Jewels said:


> Damn, their theme music should honestly be Dean's solo music. Good ass song though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music + Reigns and Rollins doing the slow deliberate "Legacy" walk to the ring while Ambrose does his psycho mannerisms = $$$$.


the build up is great, but the rest of the song is kinda meh

weird tho, it seems they are a separate faction with no direct affiliation with punk, would've preferred "revolution" instead of "the shield" tho


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



JY57 said:


> -


LOLWAT who writes his tweets?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> LOLWAT who writes his tweets?












It's gotta be Russo!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



> Ryback ‏@Ryback22
> Food Chain about to grow. Pain is weakness leaving the body. I enjoy the process. 3 meat suits in black locked in with Punk. #FeedMeMore


*
:lmao :lmao GOAT

I found a new favorite tweeter after Iron Sheik*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That song is utterly fucking terrible. Just saying.

I don't see WWE using a song that is just poor in the first place, poorly recorded and just doesn't have any impact at all.

Oh yeah, these guys are brutal and have made an impact by blindsiding people and attacking them, yeah, lets give them a song that doesn't reflect that or their perceived personalities at all.

A Jim Johnson in-house effort is really what's neeeded here.

When they split, that's a different matter.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

i still say brad maddox is involved with this


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That song is utterly fucking terrible. Just saying.
> 
> I don't see WWE using a song that is just poor in the first place, poorly recorded and just doesn't have any impact at all.
> 
> Oh yeah, these guys are brutal and have made an impact by blindsiding people and attacking them, yeah, lets give them a song that doesn't reflect that or their perceived personalities at all.
> 
> A Jim Johnson in-house effort is really what's neeeded here.
> 
> When they split, that's a different matter.


Nope, fits perfect.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

all three guys have got a good look.
Ambrose can just look psycho at times. 
While Rollins looks like a rebel 
And Roman Reigns looks like a movie star :O

I'm excited to see where this is going, I like how they're playing it slow now, I have a feeling they're gonna get involved with a lot of stuff in the Wretlemania build up, but then the real war of the Punk Revolution will take place after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> Nope, fits perfect.


Totally disagree. People, and I include you, are clearly being swayed with its aptness to the unhinged character of Ambrose's that we've became accustomed to.

At this point, they shouldn't have a theme. They're members of the NXT roster.


----------



## BHfeva

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They could work towards a "Paul Heyman Guys vs Vince McMahon Guys" angle. CM Punk, Lesnar (Ambrose Rollins Reigns)..vs John Cena, Ryback etc


----------



## VLR

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That song is utterly fucking terrible. Just saying.
> 
> I don't see WWE using a song that is just poor in the first place, poorly recorded and just doesn't have any impact at all.
> 
> Oh yeah, these guys are brutal and have made an impact by blindsiding people and attacking them, yeah, lets give them a song that doesn't reflect that or their perceived personalities at all.
> 
> A Jim Johnson in-house effort is really what's neeeded here.
> 
> When they split, that's a different matter.


Jim will remix it.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't think we need to worry about the song because they usually remix it to make it more entrance music like.


----------



## DeanAmbroseMark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose looks like the leader,it seems like he told them to head out...hopefully he'll be the guy who cuts the promos as well.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



CM Jewels said:


> Damn, their theme music should honestly be Dean's solo music. Good ass song though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music + Reigns and Rollins doing the slow deliberate "Legacy" walk to the ring while Ambrose does his psycho mannerisms = $$$$.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

You've gotta be kidding me. That makes Barrett's theme sound like the best song that's ever been recorded. If they use that this group is doomed. For Ambrose's sake I hope they come up with something different, that's gonna get over like a fart in church.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Have this as Ambrose's music (from 0:51 onwards and without the vocals. They're too harsh for wrestling music).


----------



## Embracer

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

This should be their theme


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Give them the original Age of the Fall theme song that was purely SCREAMS. That will get them over.


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DeanAmbroseMark said:


> Ambrose looks like the leader,it seems like he told them to head out...hopefully he'll be the guy who cuts the promos as well.


How does it seem he told them to head out?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Embracer said:


> This should be their theme


now thats fucking sick! I can listen to that.


----------



## sparrowreal

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> You've gotta be kidding me. That makes Barrett's theme sound like the best song that's ever been recorded. If they use that this group is doomed. For Ambrose's sake I hope they come up with something different, that's gonna get over like a fart in church.


I just skip the thread to the last pages , so wtf? is this the theme that they are using for the new new nexus? lol even otunga´s theme is better, even the fucking kozlov theme was better than that, i would pefer that they used michel mcool or Kaitlyn themes before than that shit, hell even the jobber entrances are better.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I really don't mind that theme. Intro is badass.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

i love the song... my type of music anyway so it helps. 

It reflects Ambrose's dark nature. Its quite emotional, isn't it, reminds me of some of the more heartbreaking of Ambroses promos where he sounds like he's legitimately going to cry.


----------



## ILLALLU

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Liking the intro, the song suffers from a shitty chorus though. I'll judge it when I see it on Raw.


----------



## Evil Peter

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm not a fan of using that song for a theme. It doesn't really grab my attention that much, plus that the singer obviously has some technical problems.

It's good if they get something that's different but there would have to be one mean remix in order to make it a good theme in my opinion.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They shouldn't even give them any theme music if wwe are trying to put these guys over as invaders, They should just have them come down the ramp to no music or come in from the crowd every night.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Jeff Hardy's TNA Theme suits Ambrose perfectly. Too bad WWE are probably not allowed to use it.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

they will probably skip the intro like they do with the beginning bit of cult of personality for punk


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I wish Chris Hero/Kassius Ohno will be the 4th man add to this stable.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Jeff Hardy's TNA Theme suits Ambrose perfectly. Too bad WWE are probably not allowed to use it.


"Probably not allowed to use it" :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

LOVED the vid of them beating up Santino.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

People complaining about that theme are clueless. The song is perfect.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> People complaining about that theme are clueless. The song is perfect.


it does make sense - since the Devil can either be paul heyman or CM Punk

but their going to have to remix the shit out of it to make it sound good because it sounds like they recorded in a high school gym


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Smoogle said:


> it does make sense - since the Devil can either be paul heyman or CM Punk
> 
> but their going to have to remix the shit out of it to make it sound good because it sounds like they recorded in a high school gym


they are a unknown band so I imagine their money doesn't stretch to have high recording quality. Maybe they will get them to record a more polished version.

As someone who loves music I think its good for them to offer these opportunities to up and coming bands, could do wonders for their careers, especially as they chose a band local to Mr Ambrose himself.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> they are a unknown band so I imagine their money doesn't stretch to have high recording quality. Maybe they will get them to record a more polished version.
> 
> As someone who loves music I think its good for them to offer these opportunities to up and coming bands, could do wonders for their careers, especially as they chose a band local to Mr Ambrose himself.


I hope so that would be great to get a more polished version suited for an entrance


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> they are a unknown band so I imagine their money doesn't stretch to have high recording quality. Maybe they will get them to record a more polished version.
> 
> As someone who loves music I think its good for them to offer these opportunities to up and coming bands, could do wonders for their careers, especially as they chose a band local to Mr Ambrose himself.


WWE does get your music out there to a lot of people, sure. However, for a small indie band, WWE will be acquiring all of the rights to the music for a lump sum. That may be good in the short term, but it's a poor way to make a quick buck. I mean, all those unheard of bands doing wrestlers themes are huge now...


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



BHfeva said:


> They could work towards a "Paul Heyman Guys vs Vince McMahon Guys" angle. CM Punk, Lesnar (Ambrose Rollins Reigns)..vs John Cena, Ryback etc


Hell no, that would mean that the Paul Heyman guys would get destroyed, buried and then realeased trough the back door.

The Revolutioin angle works, but what is a "wrestling revolution" these days???? fuck if I know.

but I could totally see at WM 29

Punk vs Cena

Lesnar vs Ryback

Ambrose vs Bryan

Big show vs Miz

Sheamus vs Orton

Rey Cara vs PTP

And a Battle Royal or Money in the bank match with the rest of the midcarders.

That would be a fucking sweet card and if you add the Undertaker and the rock somewhere... just epic.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Jeff Hardy's TNA Theme suits Ambrose perfectly. Too bad WWE are probably not allowed to use it.


I love the intro to that theme! (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

How bout they go the Truth or Koslov route and walk out with no entrance music. Wouldnt that get them more heat for some reason. Just dont know if these guys need a theme right now since we dont even know if they are on the raw roster or just bodyguards for Punk.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> WWE does get your music out there to a lot of people, sure. However, for a small indie band, WWE will be acquiring all of the rights to the music for a lump sum. That may be good in the short term, but it's a poor way to make a quick buck. I mean, all those unheard of bands doing wrestlers themes are huge now...


they get rights to one song, not the whole album etc, in fact they get rights to their remix rather than the original. Any publicity helps, its an audience that has millions of people watching every week so its a platform. 

like I said, part of the great thing about it is choosing a local band over a generic metal riff that someone took 15 minutes to make up.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I love the theme omg.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> they will probably skip the intro like they do with the beginning bit of cult of personality for punk


Keeping the intro would give it a Drew McIntyre feel, and I love Drew Mac's theme.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

:cheer


Eddie Ray said:


> they get rights to one song, not the whole album etc, in fact they get rights to their remix rather than the original. Any publicity helps, its an audience that has millions of people watching every week so its a platform.
> 
> like I said, part of the great thing about it is choosing a local band over a generic metal riff that someone took 15 minutes to make up.


They get rights to the original, they get rights to the song and not the recording. They've done it ever since they used Kid Rock/Limp Bizkit for 'Taker and the subsequent dvd overdubs. The only exception lately has been Cult of Personality.

If this wasn't the case, WWE would fork out millions per year on royalties. Although, I'm not 100% on the ins and outs of how that works Stateside.


----------



## Jobo023

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



11rob2k said:


> They shouldn't even give them any theme music if wwe are trying to put these guys over as invaders, They should just have them come down the ramp to no music or come in from the crowd every night.


that' too aces and eights like. coming out of the crowd. its cool for the first few times to interfere but not in the long run. IMO


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Jobo023 said:


> that' too aces and eights like. coming out of the crowd. its cool for the first few times to interfere but not in the long run. IMO


I'm sure that Aces and 8's now have music? Also, it's hardly a new concept.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*






:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Just give them the Nexus theme and claim that Punk owns the rights to it because of his tourbus contract he signed a year ago.

Or just settle for:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I actually really like that theme, could be great if they remix it properly.

Can really imagine them walking down the ramp arrogantly to this.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crimson 3:16™;12297203 said:


>


I have to agree that this theme suits Ambrose really well, it's slow paced and fitting for a 'loner' which is what Ambrose should be once this angle is sorted out. Don't get me wrong a more aggressive theme would suit him as well, as he is known for being violent. Right now, I'm feeling this song a lot. Does any one else get that 90's rock vibe off everything that comes after 2:34?


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I love the theme that they are using right now but If Dean Ambrose ever breaks out of the group he should use this







They all 3 could have great futures in the WWE and I'm so excited to here them speak Monday :mark:


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

If that's not actually the theme, it's given some random band a fair bit of exposure all over the internet.


----------



## Rhawk

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Still not sure to make of this, but I'll stick with my opinion on the pairings. Seth & Ambrose need main roster ASAP, but the odd one out here is Reigns in all honesty. I mean sure he's improved a hell of a lot down in FCW/NXT for the past few years, and he has a start quality to him. But I wouldn't have preferred him being used in this angle, maybe Kassius instead of him?

Oh well, I guess we'll just have to see how this all plays out.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Rhawk said:


> Still not sure to make of this, but I'll stick with my opinion on the pairings. Seth & Ambrose need main roster ASAP, but the odd one out here is Reigns in all honesty. I mean sure he's improved a hell of a lot down in FCW/NXT for the past few years, and he has a start quality to him. But I wouldn't have preferred him being used in this angle, maybe Kassius instead of him?
> 
> Oh well, I guess we'll just have to see how this all plays out.


I think they went with Reigns because they needed a legit enforcer, Kassius is awesome but he doesn't have the enforcer look and I saw a few pictures a while back where he looked out of shape, not sure how he's looking now, though. The next batch that need to come up are Bray Wyatt/The Ascension/Kassius for sure, I haven't seen much of Big E Langston so I can't comment.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns = Mean Street Posse 2012.

They'll be nobodies in months time and will be nothing more than Wade Barrett's lap dog once Punk dumps them to the sewers.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hawksea said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns = Mean Street Posse 2012.
> 
> They'll be nobodies in months time and will be nothing more than Wade Barrett's lap dog once Punk dumps them to the sewers.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hawksea said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns = Mean Street Posse 2012.
> 
> They'll be nobodies in months time and will be nothing more than Wade Barrett's lap dog once Punk dumps them to the sewers.


:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


He must be one of those geniuses who use the term vanilla midget without understanding that it means a short guy who has no personality or gimmick, and it doesn't apply to every short wrestler.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> He must be one of those geniuses who use the term vanilla midget without understanding that it means a short guy who has no personality or gimmick, and it doesn't apply to every short wrestler.


Add in the fact that Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all over 6'3 and he would look even more foolish. Btw he's one of the "ratings" fans that usually posts in the ratings thread and any punk thread to tell everyone who will listem how much Punk is killing the wrestling industry. I'm guessing Punk took a dump on his autograph book at the airport and he can't forgive him for it. To be honest I would probably feel the same .


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

You laugh at that, but the way the WWE books their talent these days, I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see these three get ruined like that. Perhaps there's a chance for the opposite, but you can't naturally give WWE the benefit of the doubt anymore, it's just not realistic.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You laugh at that, but the way the WWE books their talent these days, I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see these three get ruined like that. Perhaps there's a chance for the opposite, but you can't naturally give WWE the benefit of the doubt anymore, it's just not realistic.


True but posts like that are usually meant to be dickish rather than raise any point.


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> He must be one of those geniuses who use the term vanilla midget without understanding that it means a short guy who has no personality or gimmick, and it doesn't apply to every short wrestler.


which makes people who uses that term complete morons since Ambrose is legit 6 ft 4, as tall as Triple H and certainly people don't call triple H a "vanilla midget"


----------



## The Stomper

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> Cool story bro.


I didn't mind it. I agree with most of this. Dean Ambrose isn't all that special except in the minds of a bunch of you on this board. I don't expect this to last long at all. Just a few guys for the Rock to beat on in the next month or three.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



The Stomper said:


> I didn't mind it. I agree with most of this. Dean Ambrose isn't all that special except in the minds of a bunch of you on this board. I don't expect this to last long at all. Just a few guys for the Rock to beat on in the next month or three.


Whatever man. You're entitled to your opinion. 

I'm going to continue enjoying these guys anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> True but posts like that are usually meant to be dickish rather than raise any point.


Still true, though. 

Regardless, best case scenario is Ambrose becomes a main eventer, Reigns becomes a midcarder and Rollins becomes a jobber. The most likely scenario though is that either they all get screwed, or they all manage to break out, one or the other, because I don't really see a "weak link" in terms of who could go where on the card, it's not like there's an Otunga or a Slater in this group, which means Vince is probably interested in all of them or none of them.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Still true, though.
> 
> Regardless, best case scenario is Ambrose becomes a main eventer, Reigns becomes a midcarder and Rollins becomes a jobber. The most likely scenario though is that either they all get screwed, or they all manage to break out, one or the other, because I don't really see a "weak link" in terms of who could go where on the card, it's not like there's an Otunga or a Slater in this group, which means Vince is probably interested in all of them or none of them.


Good points, but The Mean Street Posse consisted of two of Shane's friends who barely had any wrestling experience, and a muscled up hack.

It's not a legitimate comparison.


----------



## PunkSE316

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Wait, what? You can't compare the Mean Street Posse to Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns.

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



The Stomper said:


> I didn't mind it. I agree with most of this. Dean Ambrose isn't all that special except in the minds of a bunch of you on this board. I don't expect this to last long at all. Just a few guys for the Rock to beat on in the next month or three.


Could you please elaborate? How can one not be special with great mic skill, wrestling ability, height and look? Ambrose is special and if I were not an Ambrose mark, I would still say the same thing. Yeah, I guess JR, Punk, Piper, Rhodes, etc. are on this board. The trio may or may not last long.. Plus, I highly doubt the Rock would go on to face these guys.. 

However, you are entitled to your opinion. As I am as well.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I like Roman Reigns look. Guy can look scary. Now alls I have to do is watch a match of his


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hawksea said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns = Mean Street Posse 2012.
> 
> They'll be nobodies in months time and will be nothing more than Wade Barrett's lap dog once Punk dumps them to the sewers.


You forgot Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns actually have talent.. Wade is on his own, and Punk is high on the trio.. he would not let them fall drastically.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Not to mention Regal , who was Triple H''s mentor, fteaking loves Ambrose. Ambrose is the only guy Regal worked matches with in FCW.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

there is a complete difference with these guys that no one is understanding ... I seem to remember Triple H having a boner for seth rollins and we all know how far that gets you in WWE - Ambrose is pretty much praised by every wrestler...I can't picture either of those two failing but I can see why you guys have your doubts


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I think they brought these guys in the picture to make the Rock's win look even better, ending the title reign against all the odds..


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Theme should be Free Bird.















:side:


----------



## rickym

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

i have a feeling that people who are saying these guys are just gunna end up jobbers have never seen any of there stuff, or you are all like my older brother who HATES hype, i think ive hyped dean ambrose so much in the last few months hes completely sick of him and wants him to fail lol oh well, but these guys are gunna be stars, for me its fact, in this group or on there own, seth and dean are amazing if you take your time to watch there indy stuff you'll realize they are a cut above the rest, much much better than alot of the current wwe roster, 

you should be excited, instead of writing them off already, wrestling is fun, and these guys will entertain you for the next 10 years, and i am fully confident of that, 

for those who havnt seen and dont care about them yet, lol your gunna love dean ambrose eventually, his character is a true piece of art, jonathan good has created a monster.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hawksea said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns = Mean Street Posse 2012.
> 
> They'll be nobodies in months time and will be nothing more than Wade Barrett's lap dog once Punk dumps them to the sewers.


The mean street posse never debuted in the main angle of Raw  unk2

Nice try though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Most of the haters "hate" them because they are so popular among the IWC, and they think they'll be cool by hating on them. Somekinda wrestling-hipsters I'd say if it makes any sense.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Most of the haters "hate" them because they are so popular among the IWC, and they think they'll be cool by hating on them. Somekinda wrestling-hipsters I'd say if it makes any sense.


agreed...also why do all the trolls come out when I'm asleep -_- I even stayed up late last night


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

People who don't like them aren't automatically trolls. They just have different opinions.

Just thought I'd say that. People are caring entirely too much about what others think in this thread.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns will go further than Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Roman Reigns will go further than Ambrose and Rollins.


This. Unfortunately.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Roman Reigns will go further than Ambrose and Rollins.


he won't. people are literally referring to him as "the other guy". There is nothing special about him, he is rather bland and cookie cutter, he is not good on the mic and not even that good in the ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Roman Reigns will go further than Ambrose and Rollins.


If given the right booking then I would have to agree. The moment I saw the guy on NXT I knew immediately that he just has the look to be a big time player.

However, if he goes on to main event level with Ambrose and Rollins still sticking around the upper midcard level keeping me entertained, then I wouldn't mind one bit. If it keeps me watching, I couldn't give a shit what accomplishments they get deprived of, and that's all that should matter.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Striker said:


> Roman Reigns will go further than Ambrose and Rollins.


He'll be fed to Ryback first (Y)


----------



## BillyKidman

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> he won't. people are literally referring to him as "the other guy". There is nothing special about him, he is rather bland and cookie cutter, he is not good on the mic and not even that good in the ring.


But he's the biggest of the three vincevince


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Eddie Ray said:


> he won't. people are literally referring to him as "the other guy". There is nothing special about him, he is rather bland and cookie cutter, he is not good on the mic and not even that good in the ring.


Everybody has to start somewhere. I hate making comparisons to this guy but what you said could easily have been applied to The Rock in his first six months in the company. I still think Ambrose will be a big time player too though. Rollins, I'm still not sure on.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-1...rollins-roman-reigns-to-speak-on-raw-26071190



> *WWE NXT outsiders Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns to address WWE Universe on Raw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of vicious attacks on WWE Superstars, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns will address the WWE Universe for the very first time on Monday Night Raw. What will this rowdy group of assailants from WWE NXT have to say about their recent onslaught?
> 
> (MORE: WATCH THEIR LATEST ATTACK | PHOTOS: ROLLINS | AMBROSE | REIGNS)
> 
> Dressed in all black, the troublesome trio has quickly generated a lot of buzz both in the locker room and across the WWE Universe with their surprise assaults over a series of WWE events. First, they injected themselves into the Triple Threat Match at Survivor Series by ambushing Ryback and powerbombing him through the announce table right when the hulking contender appeared to be on the cusp of capturing his first WWE Title. (MORE: VENDETTA AGAINST RYBACK?)
> 
> But it was soon clear they weren't satisfied there, as Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns repeated their brutal three-man powerbomb on Ryback the very next night on Raw, and emerged from out of nowhere to pummel Santino Marella and Tyson Kidd during their tag team match at a Grand Rapids, Mich., TV taping Tuesday night. (PHOTOS)
> 
> Three relentless, hard-hitting attacks throughout three days raised a number of pressing questions amid the WWE Universe. Will these invaders explain their wild actions at Survivor Series, Raw and the TV taping? Or will Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns leave us with even more questions about their motive for blitzing WWE Superstars with reckless abandon?
> 
> We'll find out Monday night on Raw at 8/7 CT!


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> Everybody has to start somewhere. I hate making comparisons to this guy but what you said could easily have been applied to The Rock in his first six months in the company. I still think Ambrose will be a big time player too though. Rollins, I'm still not sure on.


I think Rollins will be the next Justin Gabriel or Tyson Kidd...be impressive but never really push forward


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns ends up the biggest star of the three. 

Rollins has mid card written all over him and Dean's fantastic but you never know with the WWE.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Reigns has a top face look in my mind.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

One thing the group needs is a badass faction name. "The Corre" monicker killed that group before it even had a chance. "Nexus" was pretty damn lame as well.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I see alot of people saying they would like to see Ohno as the fourth member of this stable but if the wwe is going for a dark,violent, and almost unstoppable stable there is only one man that COULD be the fourth member of this stable Sammi "Switchblade" Calihan. Calihan has had absolute wars with Ambrose in the past and add another level of psychotic to this stable.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One thing the group needs is a badass faction name. "The Corre" monicker killed that group before it even had a chance. "Nexus" was pretty damn lame as well.


Apparently, they've chosen the name The Shield. Not sure how official that is though.



Markey Mark said:


> I see alot of people saying they would like to see Ohno as the fourth member of this stable but if the wwe is going for a dark,violent, and almost unstoppable stable there is only one man that COULD be the fourth member of this stable Sammi "Switchblade" Calihan. Calihan has had absolute wars with Ambrose in the past and add another level of psychotic to this stable.


Not sure adding another member will do them any favours. I think they'd just get lost in the shuffle. They're fine as a three piece.


----------



## Markey Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Only reason why i say that calihan needs to be in the stable is because he and ambrose know each other so well and it would give the group a chance to have a legit tag team and not just something just thrown together. on top of all of that sammi had a dark match a couple of months back.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One thing the group needs is a badass faction name. "The Corre" monicker killed that group before it even had a chance. "Nexus" was pretty damn lame as well.


Rumours are "The Shield" but that's kinda lame


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Callihan is a nerd. He doesn't belong with these guys at all.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Hopefully these jobber nerds are being built up to be fed 3MB.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I love Ambrose and Rollins, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out Roman Reigns will be pushed hard. All you have to do is look at him and his background.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



I Came To Play said:


> Hopefully these jobber nerds are being built up to be fed 3MB.


Oh yeah, episodically those two jobber nerds your favorite wrestler is high on. Even going as far as to go down to developmental to work matches with them on his day off.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns will become a bigger WWE star than Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins

- 27 years old
- 6'3 265lbs
- He is related to the Rock 
- Most importantly, Reigns has the support of Triple H


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Good morning and hopefully everyone had a great Turkey Day. First time I've been on here in weeks b/c of problems I had w/ my computer. And wouldn't you know it, as soon as my computer crashes, Ambrose debuts. I mean, literally, that kind of shit would only happen to me.

But anyways, I have to say I was completely shocked by this debut. No one ever saw it coming. Also happy to see Rollins debut as well. I'm not too sure how Reigns will turn out, but has that great enforcer look. All 3 have great potential.

Ambrose: Great talker. Great old school worker. Great psychology. Great character. Has something for every fan.

Rollins: Can work a match like no other. A high flying and technical moveset. Wild and energetic. Not a great mic worker but has a great connection w/ the crowd so he really doesn't need to be anymore than mediocre on the mic. In that regard, reminds me of Jeff Hardy in the sense that he can't cut a great promo but the fans love him anyways.

Reigns: Great size. Great look. Great lineage. The most inexperienced out of the three but that's nothing to be ashamed of. Big and powerful but doesn't stumble awkwardly around the ring (probably thanks to that football background). W/ these qualities, he will be fine as he continue develop his in ring skills.

To anyone who says these guys are just going to be the job squad or the next Mean Street Posse, I disagree. I mean, WWE didn't have to debut these 3 guys just to have Punk beat Ryback. They could have just had Cena knock Ryback out of the ring, have Cena turn around into a GTS, and Punk retains. They could have done any finish like that. Now am I saying WWE has a complete long term plan mapped out? No, b/c history hasn't proven that. Am I saying that these 3 won't get beat by Ryback at some point? No, but w/ the way Ryback has been built up, there is no shame in that. Now obviously WWE is high on Ryback, but it's clear that they are also high on Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns. They were going to debut Ambrose against Mick Foley. They made Seth Rollins the first NXT Champ. It's been made clear that no matter what comes out of this initial storyline, that these guys will be a part of of the core of WWE's future.

As for the rumored theme song, I'm not really sold. I mean, it's a good song (although not really my type of music) but it doesn't sound like it would be a great live song or a great entrance song. But I guess I will reserve my judgement when (or if) I hear it on live TV. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Still true, though.
> 
> Regardless, best case scenario is Ambrose becomes a main eventer, Reigns becomes a midcarder and Rollins becomes a jobber. The most likely scenario though is that either they all get screwed, or they all manage to break out, one or the other, because I don't really see a "weak link" in terms of who could go where on the card, it's not like there's an Otunga or a Slater in this group, which means Vince is probably interested in all of them or none of them.


 Why would the best case scenario be to have Rollins become a jobber?



Mr.Cricket said:


> Jeff Hardy's TNA Theme suits Ambrose perfectly. Too bad WWE are probably not allowed to use it.


A Jeff Hardy song as Dean Ambrose's theme?  Don't let Tyrion see this!


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Roman Reigns will become a bigger WWE star than Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins
> 
> - 27 years old
> - 6'3 265lbs
> - He is related to the Rock
> - Most importantly, Reigns has the support of Triple H


Reigns will be a star. Anyone denying that because we're mostly talking about Ambrose and Rollins is blinded by their fandom.

I just hope Ambrose and Rollins are successful as well.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Roman Reigns will become a bigger WWE star than Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins
> 
> - 27 years old
> - 6'3 265lbs
> - He is related to the Rock
> - Most importantly, Reigns has the support of Triple H


All of them are going to be big. Although, Ambrose...

-26 years old
-6'3 225Ibs
-Great on the mic
-Most importantly, Ambrose has the support of CM Punk and probably Triple H as well.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



I Came To Play said:


> Hopefully these jobber nerds are being built up to be fed 3MB.


Yeah.. CM Punk supports Ambrose. "Jobber nerds"? Have you seen Rollin's, Ambrose's and Reign's work?


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Yeah.. CM Punk supports Ambrose. "Jobber nerds"? Have you seen Rollin's, Ambrose's and Reign's work?


Yes. Heath Slater's promo work is vastly superior to all 3, especially Ambrose.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



I Came To Play said:


> Yes. Heath Slater's promo work is vastly superior to all 3, especially Ambrose.


Don't be silly.


----------



## PunkSE316

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

"Yes. Heath Slater's promo work is vastly superior to all 3, especially Ambrose."

Wait, what?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Good time to be a troll. I heard their supposed theme and I thought it was pretty awesome. It has a 90's alternative Smashing Pumpkins feel to it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

taking a page how evolution debut batista, we see maddox run out and just help either ambrose/rollins/reigns win and then post match they all do a beat down before posing in the end

but until then, how do you form it?

ambrose and rollins as the tag team or rollins and reigns as the tag team with ambrose being the singles competitor


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Why does it matter who will be the biggest? All 3 of them should be up around the main event seen in a few years time. Roman Reigns does have the main event look though, not sure how good in his in the ring or the mic i need to catch up on NXT, Seth Rollins for me is the best in the ring out of all of them and Dean Ambrose has them both beat in mic skills and playing his gimmick. 

If all 3 of them don't make it as at lest upper midcard guys wwe have really fucked up, they need to build new stars fast and these guys should be able to make it far.

Edit: Does anyone have any links to some good Roman Reigns matches?


----------



## the fox

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



11rob2k said:


> Why does it matter who will be the biggest? All 3 of them should be up around the main event seen in a few years time. Roman Reigns does have the main event look though, not sure how good in his in the ring or the mic i need to catch up on NXT, Seth Rollins for me is the best in the ring out of all of them and Dean Ambrose has them both beat in mic skills and playing his gimmick.
> 
> If all 3 of them don't make it as at lest upper midcard guys wwe have really fucked up, they need to build new stars fast and these guys should be able to make it far.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone have any links to some good Roman Reigns matches?


when he was Leakee before they changed his name to Roman Reigns

vs Leo Kruger 





Leakee vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm waiting to see what the Internet Heartthrobs will accomplish. I'm not the type to go look at their past work. What matters for me is what they can do in the WWE. I'm all for new talent coming, but I'm not going to lay the red carpet down for them. I didn't for Sheamus, Sandow, Del Rio, Punk -- yet all of them won me over with their work in the WWE.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



I Came To Play said:


> Yes. Heath Slater's promo work is vastly superior to all 3, especially Ambrose.


your sig is so fitting after you said that!


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose match series.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to see Ambrose vs Rollins part 2. Their matches are outstanding and you just know they are gonna feud again in the future.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I watched a great match between Regal and Ambrose again last night


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ambrose and rollins as the tag team or rollins and reigns as the tag team with ambrose being the singles competitor


I'd guess Ambrose as the singles and Rollins and Reigns as the tag. Reigns is still green. Let Rollins do most of the work, Reigns can come in and do power moves and then they could have a tandem finisher - something like Road Warriors finisher.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose has a good future, he's good charisma wise. Reigns will probably be a new Ryback. Rollins doesn't look like he belongs to the elite.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm waiting to see what the Internet Heartthrobs will accomplish. *I'm not the type to go look at their past work.* What matters for me is what they can do in the WWE. I'm all for new talent coming, but I'm not going to lay the red carpet down for them. I didn't for Sheamus, Sandow, Del Rio, Punk -- yet all of them won me over with their work in the WWE.


This attitude befuddles me.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Mister Hands said:


> This attitude befuddles me.


It's not an attitude, it's a choice. I honestly don't have time to watch all of that. I wish I could. I barely have enough time to watch WWE programming. My fan perspective is this: show me what you can do on the big stage. It's pretty simple. I'm hoping these guys impress me. Hell, I think there is a good chance that 2 out of 3 guys will be apart of WM 29 in a potential tag team title match against Team Hell No. So it's not like I'm anti-developmental. I think these guys will be impressive, but I have to see it first.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I am interested to see where they go from here, although it's hard to see more than one of them becoming part of the upper-midcard/main event talent within the next year or so, especially with all the heels they've already got that people on here complain aren't being pushed enough/are being pushed/are main event talent (Punk, Big Show, Del Rio, Cody, Sandow, Ziggler, Barrett and Cesaro - plus everyone wants an Orton heel turn as well). Basically whatever happens people on here will be pissed at WWE.


----------



## Evil Peter

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm waiting to see what the Internet Heartthrobs will accomplish. I'm not the type to go look at their past work. What matters for me is what they can do in the WWE. I'm all for new talent coming, but I'm not going to lay the red carpet down for them. I didn't for Sheamus, Sandow, Del Rio, Punk -- yet all of them won me over with their work in the WWE.


I'm not doing much research for most guys either (there are exceptions), but in Ambrose's case I'd still recommend you to go watch his matches with Regal. If nothing else then just because they are very good storytelling matches that are enjoyable on their own. I haven't seen that much more with him but I found it so refreshing to see someone selling damage completely for an entire match. If only more people wrestled like that.

I consider myself uneducated on Ambrose but a couple of matches and some promos have been enough to really anticipate him.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



I Came To Play said:


> Yes. Heath Slater's promo work is vastly superior to all 3, especially Ambrose.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm waiting to see what the Internet Heartthrobs will accomplish. I'm not the type to go look at their past work. What matters for me is what they can do in the WWE. I'm all for new talent coming, but I'm not going to lay the red carpet down for them. I didn't for Sheamus, Sandow, Del Rio, Punk -- yet all of them won me over with their work in the WWE.


You don't see a pattern there?  The reason the "internet fanboys" like these guys is because we know what they can and should accomplish if they are featured prominently and efficiently. This is worth getting excited over and maybe you should see what all the hype is about with your own eyes since all those previous guys won you over and lived up to their hype.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Just seen this on tumblr, thought some of you Ambrose fan-boys/girls would enjoy. It's from imaginewwe.tumblr.com



> "You walked around in the backstage area, bored. Dean just walked back from the ring. “Hey.” He smiled. “Hey.” You said. Why was he talking to you? You guys never talked to each other.
> 
> For some reason you walked him to his locker room. “Wanna come in?” He asked. Without thinking you walked into his locker room and he locked the door behind you.
> 
> You just stared at each other, you jumped onto him and kissed him roughly. He kissed back and your tongues fought.
> 
> Dean picked you up and laid you down on the couch, undressing you already. He pulled down your skirt, along with your panties. He took off your shirt and bra and started playing with your boobs.
> 
> You pulled down his shorts and he kicked them off with his shoes. He held your face while kissing you. He plunged himself into you and you moaned out his name.
> 
> Dean started slowly but you wanted more. “Dean!” You begged him for more. He went faster and you both became moaning messes.
> 
> The sound of bodies collapsing against each other overwhelmed the room. You were sure people in the locker rooms next to this one could hear you moaning.
> 
> Dean went faster and you couldn’t hold it anymore. “Dean!” You moaned while you released. Dean followed and came inside you.
> 
> “Damn.” He breathed out heavily. You chuckled. You didn’t know how this happened and why, but you loved it. You got up from the couch and got dressed again.
> 
> “I have to go.” You chuckled. “Do I see you again next week?” You asked blushing. “Oh hell yeah.” Dean said while he got into his normal clothes. You smiled at him and walked out of his locker room."


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Just seen this on tumblr, thought some of you Ambrose fan-boys/girls would enjoy. It's from imaginewwe.tumblr.com


Hahaha okay that was kinda funny.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I saw that on Tumblr and died laughing!


----------



## Hoxsfan206

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Wtf? Lol that was strange.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Just seen this on tumblr, thought some of you Ambrose fan-boys/girls would enjoy. It's from imaginewwe.tumblr.com


 Wow..


----------



## shought321

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Well that's my wanking material for tonight sorted out!


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Is Ambrose balding?


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

C'mon you have to admit we Ambrose fans get crazy at times. I usually try to calm down unless I'm dealing with a douchebag like that one guy with the Mean Street Posse line. 

Not even 3MB deserves that comparison.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Interesting article

Gabe Sapolsky on working with Dean Ambrose


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Notable points for those too lazy to read:



> I'll never forget the very first moment I worked with the man now known as Dean Ambrose. There was only one other time I experienced anything like it in my 10 year booking career and that was with Paul Heyman's current top hustler, CM Punk.





> "Come on," I said to Ambrose before he had time to prepare for anything, "time to cut a promo." We scurried into a back room, I think a janitor's closet actually. He asked if there were any bullet points. I purposely told him to just run with whatever he thought the people should know about him. He then cut an amazing, unique and distinctive promo that floored me. When he was done my gut instincts were screaming, "PUT THIS GUY IN SOMETHING NOW!"





> I didn't even care if he could wrestle. His charisma, poise and presence was one-in-a-million. The only other time I was sold on a talent before seeing how well he could wrestle was CM Punk, who dazzled me by showing a command of the audience during a simple ring entrance. Fortunately, both Punk and Ambrose are equally great talents in the ring.





> We ended up having a tremendous run with Ambrose in both DGUSA and EVOLVE. He created some special promos and moments. I am very fortunate to have seen him put on several tremendous matches. I'll never forget the night he and Daniel Bryan (then known as Bryan Danielson) put on a vicious fight in an intimate theater in Milwaukee at DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2010 or his farewell independent wrestling match at EVOLVE 7 against Austin Aries in New York City.
> 
> Now WWE is giving him a big opportunity. He started by attacking WWE's hottest new babyface, Ryback, in the main event of the Survivor Series pay per view. I'm sure he's about to take the whole WWE universe and "grab it by the balls."


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Why would the best case scenario be to have Rollins become a jobber?


Because he can't talk AT ALL, and that should be a make or break quality for every superstar.


----------



## Death Rider

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he can't talk AT ALL, and that should be a make or break quality for every superstar.


Not really. You need people with great in ring skills as well as great mic skills.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he can't talk AT ALL, and that should be a make or break quality for every superstar.


He's not terrible on the mic, he cuts passable promos, I don't think he's any worse than someone like Bret Hart who is a legend.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. You need people with great in ring skills as well as great mic skills.


You need people with great in ring skills to PUT OVER the people with great mic skills. Wrestling ability is not a draw for most of the audience, that's why people like Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel who are in the top percentage of in ring workers in the WWE can't get a break. This is entertainment, wrestling is not entertaining, it's only a means to an end, a way to further the story, that's all it is.


----------



## Death Rider

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You need people with great in ring skills to PUT OVER the people with great mic skills. Wrestling ability is not a draw for most of the audience, that's why people like Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel who are in the top percentage of in ring workers in the WWE can't get a break. This is entertainment, wrestling is not entertaining, it's only a means to an end, a way to further the story, that's all it is.


Yes but as long as they have passable mic skills like Rollins has then they should be pushed. His in ring skills are amazing and while his mic skills need work it can be worked on like Bryan's. you need to have a mix so people who are not so good in the ring can still have great matches


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. You need people with great in ring skills as well as great mic skills.


Not really Hulk Hogan is one of the biggest names in the history of wrestlers and he got over with a big boot and a leg drop, it was his mic work that made him the top guy, in ring work helps but being able to talk means a lot more to the wwe then ring work.

With that said Seth should be just fine though, some guys can get over with just their ring work alone and don't need to be a great talker, I don't see him ever getting a world title if he stays in the upper midcard then he's done a great job.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Yes but as long as they have passable mic skills like Rollins has then they should be pushed. His in ring skills are amazing and while his mic skills need work it can be worked on like Bryan's. you need to have a mix so people who are not so good in the ring can still have great matches


Passable? Have you even HEARD this guy cut a promo? He's John Morrison 2.0.

The wrestling is just a means to an end, you don't need great matches, you just need interesting characters. Look at the 2 boom periods in wrestling, the 80's and the AE. You know what they're known for, specifically, besides characters? A TERRIBLE in ring product. Meanwhile, you contrast that with today, there's a very good in ring product a lot of the time, but there's NO interest.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

that article should show all the ney sayers when it comes to his talent. To be considered cult, even in the Indy leagues and then to be considered on level with Bryan and Punk is a huge compliment and it testament to his skill.

like that guy said, he can sell himself on his promo work ALONE, which is a huge asset that many greats have had. Sometimes I feel that the art of playing a character honestly and with passion is dead, Ambrose however is a master of what appears to be a dying art...


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Thanks for telling us wrestling isn't entertaining. Guess we should all stop watching and enjoying matches then.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

also, just to get rid of this debate, Ambrose is not balding...he just has a weirdly large forehead, always had. probably why most of the time he covers it with hair.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It's not like mic skills can't be worked on ffs. Go back to most of Bryan's NXT promos and they're diabolically bad compared to one of his 2012 anger management promos.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> It's not like mic skills can't be worked on ffs. Go back to most of Bryan's NXT promos and they're diabolically bad compared to one of his 2012 anger management promos.


the only difference I see with Bryan is that i've never seen anyone with more passion for the business. this is no insult to other performers but wrestling is literally his sustenance. Bryan improved because he is one of the most driven professional wrestlers in the world. He perfected his in ring ability by traveling the world and being trained everywhere to handle different styles and approaches. its only fitting that he applies that drive to improving his mic work. Bryan's attitude was the main reason he improved.

both Rollins AND Reigns need to come in with that attitude otherwise Ambrose will slaughter them on the mic. its great mic workers that are remembered with the obvious exceptions of great technical wrestlers who can tell a story through wrestling, much like dancing. these people are once in a blue moon and certainly do not encompass Rollins or Reigns (one being a high flyer and the other being very green in the ring).


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

also, found this on tumblr


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

it doesn't matter if rollins can talk or not talk, he's going to be over with the crowd easily and because of it, will be a featured wrestler


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I really hope Ambrose is never turned babyface. The characteristics WWE gives its average babyfaces these days make my stomach turn.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> it doesn't matter if rollins can talk or not talk, he's going to be over with the crowd easily and because of it, will be a featured wrestler


it does matter, what do you think has held back many other wrestlers such as Gabriel (although I'm a fan of him myself his mic skills aren't good enough to carry him) or even Kofi, who I can't see ever hitting that 'main guy' status, he may get a shot at the WWE Championship but I don't think he can carry any momentum forward because of his lack of promo ability.

I fear Rollins will be the same, don't get me wrong, I hope he improves and makes it, he is good in the ring, but mic skills are crucial, it could be a huge obstacle.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

is it confirmed somewhere that these guys are going to talk?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



superfudge said:


> I really hope Ambrose is never turned babyface. The characteristics WWE gives its average babyfaces these days make my stomach turn.


it would be interesting, however, if they went with a tough, no nonsense, slightly off the wall style babyface. Ambrose is a character that one can be sympathetic to, his upbringing, struggling with his insanity and his desire for success despite it.
If WWE want to instigate a change of direction in the future, he would make a great edgy babyface, in the same vein as SCSA. he is a natural heel but he has enough talent to be versatile, he understands ring psychology and how to work a crowd enough to play a crowd (a talent that is lacking in 80% of the current roster).

an Ambrose redemption story could easily lead to it, still crazy but he tries to fight it, in that way he can easily sink back into a heel role by wigging out again and losing control. 

time will tell though, put it this way, he has enough creative control over his character to not end up like Cena 2.0 and in that, its an improvement.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Gene_Wilder said:


> is it confirmed somewhere that these guys are going to talk?


wwe.com has a story about it. they are being interviewed by Cole, I believe.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because he can't talk AT ALL, and that should be a make or break quality for every superstar.


Doesn't mean he will or should be a jobber. "Your boy" Jeff Hardy couldn't cut a meaningful promo to save his life, but was still the biggest draw in the industry at one time.

At the end of the day, doesn't matter if you can talk or not or you can wrestle or not. If the people react to you and want to buy a ticket to see you, that's all that matters.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



vampyr said:


> Is it Monday yet?


I truly hope Ambrose receives mic time. I don't want another random attack..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

One thing I don't hope for is that they make Ambrose a cowardly pussy like they do with all there heels.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> One thing I don't hope for is that they make Ambrose a cowardly pussy like they do with all there heels.


This. Something I have been liking about Ziggler lately, is that he doesn't back away from fights, not even with Cena. Heels are supposed to be 'feared', how can someone fear a guy who backs off from a fight 95% of the time?


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ziggler ran away from Cena just this past week on RAW after his cheapshot didn't work, then fought off an injured Cena later.....lol @ Ziggler not backing away from a fight!


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

I never knew this about Roman Reigns until now but he is a 2nd generation superstar, the son of WWE Hall of Famer Sika of the Wild Samoans, with Reigns being a part of the Anoa'i family which boasts the likes of The Rock, Rikishi, Umaga, Yokozuna, The Usos, Manu, etc.

With Reigns coming from a lineage like that, he definitely deserves to be pushed

Reigns with his Samoan lineage I don't see that holding him back at all and I think he could break out of that shadow by becoming a big star in his own right and it looks like he is on his way to doing that

And he actually has the ring presence and the look to be a big star


----------



## BULLY

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Being a 2nd generation superstar isn't enough reason to be pushed. You still have to have talent. Look at Ted Debiase jr for example. He's useless. 

I'm not saying Roman Reigns is bad, but will reserve judgement until I see more of him.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

And he's a big guy. Vince loves big guys. And I'd find it hilarious if he gets pushed harder than the internet obsession Dean Ambrose.


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

I don't think many people did know about Roman Reigns. When the three debuted it was really only Ambrose and Rollins that people talked about until people heard his name when Cole said it then they did some research.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

He could be a main event star in the future too like in a few years


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Yes a 2nd generation superstar who is a big guy and comes from one of the greatest wrestling families in the Anoa'i Samoan wrestling family too


----------



## Schultz

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Roman Reigns will be pushed the hardest and furthest out of the three, I have no doubt about that in my mind. He's a big guy, got a great look, and obviously is a 2nd gen star(not that it means much). Triple H is also a huge fan of him, and we know what that can do for guys, just look at Sheamus.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Inb4 they rename him into The Rome, a new electrifying star, the cousin of The Rock. 8*D


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



8 Ball said:


> Triple H is also a huge fan of him, and we know what that can do for guys, just look at Sheamus.


All three of them are Triple H guys so it will be hard to say based on that which one will get pushed the furthest.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Is he any good on the mic?


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*






Here's a video of him speaking, let everyone decide for themselves.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

I am betting on this guy to be the Marty Jannetty of this group. Ambrose will be a top heel in the future and Rollins will be the fan favourite, this guy will go nowhere.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



PrincessEmily said:


> Here's a video of him speaking, let everyone decide for themselves.


Nothing there.

He must be terrible


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

I reserve judgment on all new guys until they've been in the company awhile. I have no idea who these people you guys are constantly talking about are.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Couldn't the same thing have been said about Manu in Legacy?


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



BULLY said:


> Nothing there.
> 
> He must be terrible


Grrrr. I don't know how to work the youtube link thing lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_FE3rZ5nxw

Try this then.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Reigns will get pushed you watch


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



PrincessEmily said:


> Grrrr. I don't know how to work the youtube link thing lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_FE3rZ5nxw
> 
> Try this then.


This isn't a promo just a guy talking. He's big though, that's reason enough for him to get the push in Vince's mind.


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

It isn't a promo, but you can get a feel of the way he speaks which can determine if he will do a good promo or not.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Exactly that and his Samoan lineage too


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

to be honest he has the best look out of the 3 in terms of what vince wants


----------



## BULLY

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



PrincessEmily said:


> Grrrr. I don't know how to work the youtube link thing lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_FE3rZ5nxw
> 
> Try this then.


Thanks princess.

Hard to tell from that though, it's just an interview.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

I hate the ideology that if you're a son of a famous wrestler you deserve a spot or gets an instant push. He looks impressive but seeing if he's worth shit is yet to be determined.


----------



## PrincessEmily

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

From all the stuff I am looking through it seems like he never did a promo. He is in the same boat as Ambrose as well, they were over in FCW, but never debuted on NXT when FCW dissolved. Probably why not a lot of people heard of him. All I can find are wrestling matches, so hopefully we will get a promo out of him eventually.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*

Ambrose will probably do the talking, Roman Reigns will play more of an "enforcer" type role


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



PrincessEmily said:


> All three of them are Triple H guys so it will be hard to say based on that which one will get pushed the furthest.


The term "Triple H guy" is thrown around about basically every guy that debuts these days ffs :lmao

I'd actually like to see them beat the shit out of Cole and put him through an announce table. Hopefully they do that.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns promos:






http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport?search_algo=2

He also did have a couple of matches in NXT. Here is one: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...-chase-donovan-highlights_sport?search_algo=2

I've been a fan of Reigns for a long time. He's getting overlooked because he doesn't have an indie following like Ambrose or Rollins and he still has some developing to do, but the guy will be a big star.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Gabe Sapolsky raves about Dean Ambrose.*



> Paul Heyman's Heyman Hustle site has a guest blog up by Gabe Sapolsky, who talks about his memorable times working with Dean Ambrose in the Dragon Gate USA and EVOLVE promotions. Here's a sample of what Sapolsky wrote -
> 
> "I'll never forget the very first moment I worked with the man now known as Dean Ambrose," he wrote. "There was only one other time I experienced anything like it in my 10 year booking career and that was with Paul Heyman's current top hustler, CM Punk."
> 
> The first time he got a chance to work with Ambrose, "I eagerly awaited for Ambrose to arrive at the armory for the Peterson Cup. I wanted to see what he was all about face-to-face. Shortly after he arrived, I immediately seized the opportunity to work with him for the first time. I wasn't sure what we had on our hands, but I was about to find out."
> 
> "Come on," I said to Ambrose before he had time to prepare for anything, "time to cut a promo."
> 
> "We scurried into a back room, I think a janitor's closet actually. He asked if there were any bullet points. I purposely told him to just run with whatever he thought the people should know about him. He then cut an amazing, unique and distinctive promo that floored me."
> 
> When he was done my gut instincts were screaming, "PUT THIS GUY IN SOMETHING NOW!"
> 
> I didn't even care if he could wrestle. His charisma, poise and presence was one-in-a-million. The only other time I was sold on a talent before seeing how well he could wrestle was CM Punk, who dazzled me by showing a command of the audience during a simple ring entrance. Fortunately, both Punk and Ambrose are equally great talents in the ring."
> 
> You can read the full blog at the Heyman Hustle. Sapolsky's next blog for the Hustle will discuss his time working with Seth Rollins. - Rajah.com


:mark::mark:


----------



## BHfeva

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

In my opinion Ambrose has the best look out of the three (the guy looks sick/twisted lol, maybe its his facial expressions i dont know..)


----------



## AntMan

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



Mr.Cricket said:


> I am betting on this guy to be the Marty Jannetty of this group. Ambrose will be a top heel in the future and Rollins will be the fan favourite, this guy will go nowhere.


WWE is going to push Roman Reigns regardless of what some of you think. With his footnall background and family legacy he will be pushed.

Just look at the guy. Vince probably loves him.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Something about Roman Reigns is speaking to me right off the bat...I don't know what it is and yet ive never seen anything from him...I smell money


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

roman reigns seems to be the main one out of the 3 of them, from what we have seen so far


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I mean I think Ambrose is most talented of the three, but all you have to do is look at who Vince likes to push.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



kendoo said:


> roman reigns seems to be the main one out of the 3 of them, from what we have seen so far


Roman Reigns is just the Hoss, the big guy. Think back to Evolution, they'd always feed people to Batista for his power bomb, and Batista was lowest in the pecking order in that group. Every stable needs a hoss.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

im looking forward to see how they go with this whole situation, i think it will be better than the aces n 8s crap tna are doing


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Calling it now -

Ryback will have a match with Punk at the PPV before the Rumble, hype up the Rock being impressed by Ryback. On the go home Raw before the PPV, Ryback gets mysteriously run over and is nowhere near 100 percent at the ppv and loses to Punk. This means Rock faces Punk and wins the title.










HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK!


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Maybe The Rock will have these guys help him win the title and become Hollywood Rock the heel for his Wrestlemania fued, saying he's too good to show up every week, hopefully feuding with somebody unexpected.

Then after Punk is screwed by the guys making sure Ryback doesn't get the title so The Rock has an easier win, he'll go back face and feud with them going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Clique

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



PrincessEmily said:


>


Thanks for posting. First time I've seen him speak. I am impressed by all three of these guys. I knew of Black/Rollins from his days in ROH as World Champion, and I got into Ambrose through his matches in FCW with Rollins and Regal. Now I'm intrigued by Reigns to see if he can live up to the rich history of the Anoa'i family. So far he's much more impressive than Manu lol. In the attacks on Ryback he gave a look like "I'm going to hurt you" and it's bad ass.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So obvious where you lot are heading.

Non-stop hate will be levelled at Roman Reigns because he is the 'leader' and the main guy and Ambrose is not, I can guarantee thats where the IWC is heading.

So, so obvious.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK!


Ironic thing about that, is that a few months ago(when Heyman first appeared as Punks "manager"), it was Heyman/Punk in a car:









Now Rocks cousin is also in this group too. How much longer until Rikishi and Usos get involved in this stuff lol


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> So obvious where you lot are heading.
> 
> Non-stop hate will be levelled at Roman Reigns because he is the 'leader' and the main guy and Ambrose is not, I can guarantee thats where the IWC is heading.
> 
> So, so obvious.


But he's not the leader?  Hell if you look right on wwe.com, they have a picture of the 3 of them with Ambrose dead centre and zoomed in on his face. He'll be the untitled leader as soon as he opens his mouth.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> So obvious where you lot are heading.
> 
> Non-stop hate will be levelled at Roman Reigns because he is the 'leader' and the main guy and Ambrose is not, I can guarantee thats where the IWC is heading.
> 
> So, so obvious.


1. I can't see any 'hate'.
2. He's not the leader, no idea how you deduced that.
3. 'I can guarantee' 'So, so obvious' Just stop talking.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> But he's not the leader?  Hell if you look right on wwe.com, they have a picture of the 3 of them with Ambrose dead centre and zoomed in on his face. He'll be the untitled leader as soon as he opens his mouth.


this! Reigns isn't the leader. in my opinion, non of them are the leader, the obvious leader is Heyman, duh!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

the wcw-vibe is strong with this

goldberg and nwo, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Calling it now -
> 
> Ryback will have a match with Punk at the PPV before the Rumble, hype up the Rock being impressed by Ryback. On the go home Raw before the PPV, Ryback gets mysteriously run over and is nowhere near 100 percent at the ppv and loses to Punk. This means Rock faces Punk and wins the title.


Know you're joking but I'll do you one better. Ryback beats Punk for the WWE Championship at TLC. I know he was royally screwed the first two times but still, losing 3 straight title matches doesn't make anyone look good. He holds the belt for a month and 2 weeks before the Rubmle, gets run over. Punk and Cena fight for the vacant Championship. Cena wins, through some controversial manner. We get Cena vs. Rock at the Rumble. Rock wins (again, through controversial fashion). Punk wins the Rumble. We get Punk vs. Rock at Mania or even Punk vs. Rock vs. Cena at Mania. I only say this b/c I would rather see Punk vs. Rock at Mania than the Rumble.



King_Of_This_World said:


> So obvious where you lot are heading.
> 
> Non-stop hate will be levelled at Roman Reigns because he is the 'leader' and the main guy and Ambrose is not, I can guarantee thats where the IWC is heading.
> 
> So, so obvious.


There is no leader. I mean, really. We've seen them 3 times, attack people, and the most elaborate thing any of them has said is "get him up" or "let's do it again." You can't pick a leader through all of that. Allow this to progress longer than a week and let the story progress before we see who the leader is.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't care about Reigns. I like Rollins. But Ambrose... This guy is AWESOME !!! Hi is great in the ring, great on the microphone and very charismatic. He is definitely the future of the WWE.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: I never knew this about Roman Reigns*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I hate the ideology that if you're a son of a famous wrestler you deserve a spot or gets an instant push. He looks impressive but seeing if he's worth shit is yet to be determined.


It's not like Luther was that famous.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Vince McMahon's bias toward big muscley athletic guys will ensure that Reigns gets a push. All anyone is saying is that WWE likes guys like Reigns, not that he's the best of the trio.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I've heard Roman Reigns is a "Triple H guy". So he has a bright future (look at Sheamus, Sin Cara, Sandow and others "Triple H guys"...). But with their great skills - Rollins and Ambrose have a bright future too.


----------



## HelpingHand

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TrentBarretaFan said:


> I've heard Roman Reigns is a "Triple H guy". So he has a bright future (look at Sheamus, Sin Cara, Sandow and others "Triple H guys"...). But with their great skills - Rollins and Ambrose have a bright future too.


From who? Did someone tell you or were you eaves dropping? Or do you just have your 'sources'? (meaning you don't know the difference between hearing and reading - answering this post with 'i've heard you're post...)


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TrentBarretaFan said:


> I've heard Roman Reigns is a "Triple H guy". So he has a bright future (look at Sheamus, Sin Cara, Sandow and others "Triple H guys"...). But with their great skills - Rollins and Ambrose have a bright future too.


To be fair, there have also been reports that Triple H likes Ambrose as well. I hope that's true.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Part of me wishes they would have feuded with 3MB since it would have been 3 vs 3. This would have been a great way to have a solid Survivor Series match with both teams having to find 2 more partners. This is where you debut The Ascension, but without the over dramatic entrance.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> Part of me wishes they would have feuded with 3MB since it would have been 3 vs 3. This would have been a great way to have a solid Survivor Series match with both teams having to find 2 more partners. This is where you debut The Ascension, but without the over dramatic entrance.


Having them feud with 3MB would have been a complete waste of their talent. Ambrose alone is better than all of the 3MB. Also, Ascension's entrance kicks ass.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I wonder what Ambrose's promos will be like in PG, that is, if they let him..


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



heelguy95 said:


> I wonder what Ambrose's promos will be like in PG, that is, if they let him..


Ummmm like this? 






Ambrose can work in PG.


----------



## Apocalypto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Davion McCool said:


> Roman Reigns is just the Hoss, the big guy. Think back to Evolution, they'd always feed people to Batista for his power bomb, and Batista was lowest in the pecking order in that group. Every stable needs a hoss.


And Batista when on to become a 6 time world champion. unk2

Roman Reigns will most likely see this kind of success.


----------



## Aficionado

AntMan said:


> To be fair, there have also been reports that Triple H likes Ambrose as well. I hope that's true.


Of course Triple H is a fan of Ambrose. The only people who claim they aren't are just projecting their dislike for his marks or haven't educated themselves properly. You would have to be both ignorant and blind to not see Ambrose is a one of a kind type of talent. There was a reason he wasn't showcased on NXT at all.


----------



## Apocalypto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Triple H signed Ambrose.

Triple H is said to be highest on Roman Reigns than everybody in developmental.

Triple H came out to celebrate with Seth Rollins when he won the NXT title.

All three of them are held high by Trips. They will all mostly likely be successful. And yes, this stable feels more The Outsiders-esque than Nexus-esque. It's like Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose/Hall and Nash to Punk/Hogan and Paul Heyman/Bischoff.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Just looking at a picture of all 3 - Reigns has the look and the size to be a power guy. Rollins has the look to be a Jeff Hardy type of guy with the hair and beard. Dean Ambrose just looks like a doofball.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Whens the next raw or ppv in a total smark city?
These guys are gonna get chants all night and huge pop.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I fucking can't wait until Monday night. Hearing Ambrose on Raw is something I've been waiting for since Wrestlemania weekend with the altercation with Mick Foley, heck fuck that, I've been waiting since he first signed a WWE contract.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Oh You Didnt Know said:


> Just looking at a picture of all 3 - Reigns has the look and the size to be a power guy. Rollins has the look to be a Jeff Hardy type of guy with the hair and beard. Dean Ambrose just looks like a doofball.


What is a doofball?  Ambrose's slicked back look is probably his worst look so I would hope he goes back to the falling bangs look for monday!


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

im expecting epicness to happen this monday


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



overcompensating tryhard said:


> And Batista when on to become a 6 time world champion. unk2
> 
> Roman Reigns will *most likely* see this kind of success.


Look, I have nothing against the guy, but that is kinda unlikely. Batista had the benefit of one of the best bodies in wrestling, and being HHH's pal. He's still had (by far) the least amount of success of the four members of Evolution. :batista3

I wish them all the best in the world, mind you. Rollins has never really impressed me, but he was trusted enough to be ROH Champ and does seem to have a way of connecting to the fans, so power to him. I think everyone knows Ambrose is the special one out of the three. As long as something doesn't fuck his career up, this guy is the future of the WWE, either as a natural heel, or an Attitude style babyface. It doesn't really matter, he is probably the best talker around right now, which is astounding, given his age.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It will surprise absolutely no one that Roman Reigns is the only guy of the trio that I just don't see it for. Seth's a disaster on the mic, but he radiates that cheerful, loveable, high-energy vibe. As soon as they can, he's got to face turn. Dean's brilliant with the way he plays his character in his wrestling style and in his promos. You feel almost uncomfortable watching him cut so close to the bone of his real life experience to make good story. 

And then there's Roman Reigns, who is big and handsome but. . . who isn't, in this business?


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> It will surprise absolutely no one that Roman Reigns is the only guy of the trio that I just don't see it for. Seth's a disaster on the mic, but he radiates that cheerful, loveable, high-energy vibe. As soon as they can, he's got to face turn. Dean's brilliant with the way he plays his character in his wrestling style and in his promos. You feel almost uncomfortable watching him cut so close to the bone of his real life experience to make good story.
> 
> And then there's Roman Reigns, who is big and handsome but. . . who isn't, in this business?


the only advantage Reigns has is his pedigree, which could perhaps, somehow give him some kind of talent given his heritage of high profile wrestling backgrounds, other than that he has an OK look and OK mic skills, nothing outstanding


----------



## Sunset Boulevard

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Would anyone think it would be cool if Seth Rollins brought the NXT title belt onto Raw?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TrentBarretaFan said:


> I've heard Roman Reigns is a "Triple H guy". So he has a bright future (look at Sheamus, Sin Cara, Sandow and others "Triple H guys"...). But with their great skills - Rollins and Ambrose have a bright future too.


The only one out of that group who's been successful is Sheamus, and that's only because he takes it so far with the whole workout buddy thing. Everybody else has been dying a slow death. Sin Cara and Sandow have gone absolutely nowhere, so there's no guarantee on Reigns, and considering Triple H is supposedly high on Wade Barrett, Brad Maddox and Michael McGillicutty, when you look at what they've gotten, I'd almost hope he's not high on Ambrose because in a weird way it would almost seem like a benefit.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only one out of that group who's been successful is Sheamus, and that's only because he takes it so far with the whole workout buddy thing. Everybody else has been dying a slow death. Sin Cara and Sandow have gone absolutely nowhere, so there's no guarantee on Reigns, and considering Triple H is supposedly high on Wade Barrett, Brad Maddox and Michael McGillicutty, when you look at what they've gotten, I'd almost hope he's not high on Ambrose because in a weird way it would almost seem like a benefit.


Sandow has been in the WWE main roster for 6-7 months....you don't just push a new talent to the main event level straight away or otherwise 95% of the time it spells disaster (see Del Rio). That's the problem with people like you, you want everything now when really it isn't in the best interest for a new talent to be pushed to main event status. It's detrimental to most talent. Hell even Sheamus, the one you say is the only "success" from the "HHH guys" got pushed into the WWE title spot very quickly and it hurt him in the short term and it took 18 months to 2 years to build him up back properly to a main event status.

Sandow is not done in the long term, not by a long shot. It is never too late either so stop being one of these impatient "GIMME X IN THE MAIN EVENT NOW" type guys and sit back. Sandow is doing fine as he is now and is getting good exposure. As long as he proves himself to the casuals and is built up properly, he will be a success in the futue. Give it time. Sheesh.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Don't get your hopes up everyone.
This has been done before, they bring guys in, they beat a high profile wrestler up, they get squashed by a wrestler and are forever labelled as jobbers.
It's disappointing, really.
Let's just hope that WWE see's their talent, and when I say "their" I really mean Ambrose, and acknowledges it appropriately so they have the spotlight and glory they deserve.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose = Pete Gas
Rollins = Rodney
Reigns = Joey Abs
Punk = Shane O'Mac
Wade Barrett = British Bulldog

You can quote me later on this.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sunset Boulevard said:


> Would anyone think it would be cool if Seth Rollins brought the NXT title belt onto Raw?


Yeah if he wore it but he really couldn't defend it


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only one out of that group who's been successful is Sheamus, and that's only because he takes it so far with the whole workout buddy thing. Everybody else has been dying a slow death. Sin Cara and Sandow have gone absolutely nowhere, so there's no guarantee on Reigns, and considering Triple H is supposedly high on Wade Barrett, Brad Maddox and Michael McGillicutty, when you look at what they've gotten, I'd almost hope he's not high on Ambrose because in a weird way it would almost seem like a benefit.


By all accounts Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are both "CM Punk Guys". Trips may be sold on them too, but apparently since he came back Punk has fought tooth-and nail for these guys (and guys like the Kings of Wrestling). Of course being a HHH guy is probably going to be a much bigger benefit to your career, but credit were credit is due, Punk has been behind these guys for a while.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Sandow has been in the WWE main roster for 6-7 months....you don't just push a new talent to the main event level straight away or otherwise 95% of the time it spells disaster (see Del Rio). That's the problem with people like you, you want everything now when really it isn't in the best interest for a new talent to be pushed to main event status. It's detrimental to most talent. Hell even Sheamus, the one you say is the only "success" from the "HHH guys" got pushed into the WWE title spot very quickly and it hurt him in the short term and it took 18 months to 2 years to build him up back properly to a main event status.


Yes, I want everything now because that's all that matters. There is literally NOTHING that is RELEVANT outside of the main event. If it was possible to succeed in the business in a non main event role, I would be fine with them putting him in that role, but there isn't. It's ALWAYS in the new talents best interest to get a main event push because that's all that there is with any substance. There's 5 people in the company who are important right now, Cena, Punk, Ryback, Sheamus, Big Show, in that order. Everybody else is a loser, Randy Orton, Del Rio, Miz, Barrett, Ziggler, Kingston, Sandow, Rhodes, Kane, Bryan... geeks, every single one of them, who do nothing but either job or interchange wins with each other to the point where nobody cares because there's never any progression. Sandow is main event ready. You don't waste time off a guy's career when he comes into the company and he's good enough for the main event right off the bat. I can't get over this "not in his best interest" bullshit. What do you think Sandow would say if Vince came up to him and said "Listen Damien, we've decided to give you a run with the WWE title, you're gonna win the Royal Rumble and face The Rock for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania and win. Do you think he'd say "Gee, Vince, I'm flattered you're showing that much faith in me, but I'm gonna have to decline. You see, I'm not ready for that. I'd really appreciate it if you stuck me in the IC title picture until 2015 instead". :lmao Yeah, sure, that would TOTALLY happen.

Hurt Sheamus? You gotta be kidding me, it didn't hurt him in the slightest, and even if it could've, so what? He got the WWE Championship after 5 months in the company. Realistically, if he was a Yoshi Tatsu-esque jobber the REST of his career, he would be qualified for the WWE Hall of Fame because of that title win alone. How could it have taken him 18 months to 2 years to recover from that? He's only been AROUND for 3 years and 95% of that accumulative time has been as a world champion. fpalm



> Sandow is not done in the long term, not by a long shot. It is never too late either so stop being one of these impatient "GIMME X IN THE MAIN EVENT NOW" type guys and sit back. Sandow is doing fine as he is now and is getting good exposure. As long as he proves himself to the casuals and is built up properly, he will be a success in the futue. Give it time. Sheesh.


Uhhh, yes he is done. He's now become the worst thing in the world, a directionless midcarder who jobs all the time in filler matches with no mic time or character progression. Everything he had has been taken away from him. When WWE does that, that's the nail in the coffin.

Why shouldn't I be a "GIMME X IN THE MAIN EVENT NOW" guy? He's BETTER than Sheamus, BETTER than Big Show, BETTER than Orton, BETTER than Ryback, BETTER than Ziggler, I could go on. What the fuck is the point of sitting and waiting, and killing months of his career for something that isn't even going anywhere? It's not even like he has a program, he's just there. He's not "doing fine", he's losing. Losing ISN'T doing fine, it's.....LOSING. I don't know what you define "success" as but unless it's a world championship, it's the wrong definition, and I can't see anything, currently, that would lead me to believe that the WWE, at any point has serious plans for him. Regardless, he's NOT being built up and he can't prove anything to anybody if he's floating around being a job guy who never talks.



> By all accounts Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are both "CM Punk Guys". Trips may be sold on them too, but apparently since he came back Punk has fought tooth-and nail for these guys (and guys like the Kings of Wrestling). Of course being a HHH guy is probably going to be a much bigger benefit to your career, but credit were credit is due, Punk has been behind these guys for a while.


I doubt that really means anything, to be honest.

And really, as far as Ambrose goes, I don't need an "account", CM Punk has said it multiple times, he's higher on Ambrose than just about anyone else. If that's a positive for him, great, but I doubt Vince is even listening to what Punk says.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, I want everything now because that's all that matters. There is literally NOTHING that is RELEVANT outside of the main event. If it was possible to succeed in the business in a non main event role, I would be fine with them putting him in that role, but there isn't. It's ALWAYS in the new talents best interest to get a main event push because that's all that there is with any substance. There's 5 people in the company who are important right now, Cena, Punk, Ryback, Sheamus, Big Show, in that order. Everybody else is a loser, Randy Orton, Del Rio, Miz, Barrett, Ziggler, Kingston, Sandow, Rhodes, Kane, Bryan... geeks, every single one of them, who do nothing but either job or interchange wins with each other to the point where nobody cares because there's never any progression.


Bryan is one of the most over people in the company and is a storyline which WWE has put a lot of investment into with Kane. Despite not being in the main event spot he and Kane are two of the most relevant people in the company today. People are paying to see them. You can be relevant without being in the main event spot. It's up to WWE to make that happen and they can. Unfortunately it's not an overnight fix.

Ziggler is the MITB winner and since the build to SS has been booked a lot stronger and is in a storyline with the face of the company. How is that not relevant? The rest I can agree with but you talk as if Sandow is doomed for life because of it. *When clearly that is not the case.* You are a overreacting because the mark in you wants everything now and you don't think about the long term. CM Punk of all people was the one guy who was fucked about so much in WWE, definitely a guy who was ready way before he actually got the serious push behind him. Now he is the WWE Champion for a year and is heading in to face the Rock at the Royal Rumble. OMG PUNK IS DOOMED FOREVER HE DID JOBZ TO TAKER AS THE WORLD CHAMPION LOL.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow is main event ready. You don't waste time off a guy's career when he comes into the company and he's good enough for the main event right off the bat. I can't get over this "not in his best interest" bullshit.


He is not ready. Not from a talent standpoint which you are arguing from but from a credibility standpoint in the eyes of the casual fans. He has not been booked anywhere near strong enough for start for people to take him seriously. If you want a main eventer for the next 5-10 years you can't just book someone to the top overnight. It takes time. All the best top level talents, the Rock's, Stone Cold's, HBK's, Bret Hart's etc. were not thrusted into the title position after 8 months. They were booked for the long term and it benefitted them in the long run. That's what WWE should do with Sandow and hopefully it will. It benefits no one if Sandow is just thrusted into the WHC/WWE championship spot. It doesn't help the company, product or even Sandow in the long run because much like they found with putting Swagger, Del Rio and Sheamus in that spot too soon they find out they aren't ready and are not taken seriously and getting the reactions from the fans so they have to thrust them down the card and start all over again. Sheamus is the only one out of the three that has come out as a true main event player and that is *only* because he is a HHH guy. And it took him years to rebuild as well.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> What do you think Sandow would say if Vince came up to him and said "Listen Damien, we've decided to give you a run with the WWE title, you're gonna win the Royal Rumble and face The Rock for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania and win. Do you think he'd say "Gee, Vince, I'm flattered you're showing that much faith in me, but I'm gonna have to decline. You see, I'm not ready for that. I'd really appreciate it if you stuck me in the IC title picture until 2015 instead". :lmao Yeah, sure, that would TOTALLY happen.


Yeah of course, use hyperbole to back up all your statements. That's certainly going to prove a point LOL :lmao. Of course Sandow would accept that, anyone would. That isn't even the point. The point is is that you are overreacting and Sandow has plenty of time to make an impact and become a main eventer. Sandow is a special talent and you don't want to rush him so he becomes another Swagger or Del Rio. He should be a main eventer for the next 5-10 years. Which leads to my next point.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hurt Sheamus? You gotta be kidding me, it didn't hurt him in the slightest, and even if it could've, so what? He got the WWE Championship after 5 months in the company. Realistically, if he was a Yoshi Tatsu-esque jobber the REST of his career, he would be qualified for the WWE Hall of Fame because of that title win alone. How could it have taken him 18 months to 2 years to recover from that? He's only been AROUND for 3 years and 95% of that accumulative time has been as a world champion. fpalm


:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh the hyperbole in this paragraph :lmao its so hard to take you seriously. Sheamus is a two time world champion. His reign as WWE champion lasted a month and then he dropped it. His WHC reign was 6 months. That's 7 months out of 3 years. He got his first title run after 5 months and had it for a month. Essentially he hasn't had a top tier title for 2 years after that and was stuck around the midcard. He didn't stay at the main event level and was a victim of being booked too fast. That is actually worse than a slow build. Look at guys like Jack Swagger and Del Rio. Since their rushed title reigns they have not been able to be given the ball again with a major world title. Even worse for Swagger because he hasn't been given a main event push since. He was just thrusted into that spot and nobody took him seriously as champion. Not only because WWE didn't book him properly because he was a short term fix and they couldn't trust him as a champion but because he was not booked strongly before getting the title so therefore casuals could not take him seriously.

I'm not usually a big proponent of what HHH has to say but one of the things he's said in the past when it comes to these things is true: It's the guy that makes the title, not the title that makes the guy. You got be A) Ready to carry the championship and B) Be credible and taken seriously enough in the eyes of the casual fans to carry the title. If Sandow was thrusted into that spot in the next month there is no way casuals will buy it because he has not been given any build or any feuds to suggest he is at that level. Would you rather Sandow be a main event player for the next 5-10 years or just be thrusted into the main event spot only to fall by the way of Swagger? Regardless of whether Swagger even deserved to be there in the first place I know exactly which option I would choose.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhhh, yes he is done. He's now become the worst thing in the world, a directionless midcarder who jobs all the time in filler matches with no mic time or character progression. Everything he had has been taken away from him. When WWE does that, that's the nail in the coffin.


CM Punk says hello. So does Daniel Bryan from November 2011 to July 2012. So does Sheamus. Hell so does HHH of 2000. You are talking shit and overreacting. Plenty of guys have gotten out of the mid card whilst being stuck there for an X period of time. Sandow is not doomed. You are just butthurt and impatient.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why shouldn't I be a "GIMME X IN THE MAIN EVENT NOW" guy? He's BETTER than Sheamus, BETTER than Big Show, BETTER than Orton, BETTER than Ryback, BETTER than Ziggler, I could go on. What the fuck is the point of sitting and waiting, and killing months of his career for something that isn't even going anywhere? It's not even like he has a program, he's just there. He's not "doing fine", he's losing. Losing ISN'T doing fine, it's.....LOSING. I don't know what you define "success" as but unless it's a world championship, it's the wrong definition, and I can't see anything, currently, that would lead me to believe that the WWE, at any point has serious plans for him. Regardless, he's NOT being built up and he can't prove anything to anybody if he's floating around being a job guy who never talks.


Sandow is 30. You are talking about literally MONTHS of a potential 10-15 year career. Hell, it could be even longer than that. He is not doomed or mid card for life. He hasn't even been on the main roster for a year. He's fine. All the current "relevant" players you are talking about except for Ryback who was only thrusted into that spot because there was no other better choice as a face from WWE's Point of view that Punk hadn't already beat took years before they were actually established as main eventers. Even Big Show in his early days hovered around the mid card at certain points in 1999, mainly tag teaming with Taker. Much like Sandow did with Cody and will probably continue to do. It did not hurt Big Show in the long run, not by a long shot.

Your deterministic attitude is completely hilarious because most main event players in wrestling history were in that said company for years before they even got that main event push. Sandow has even been in the company for a year and you are crying that he is doomed :lmao. Please don't get your knickers in a twist and just relax. All you are doing is giving yourself a headache.

Oh and by the way for your information, winning and losing is not the be all and end all of getting over or being relevant. The Rock lost more than he won in his entire first run and is still considered one of the greatest of all time. Bryan loses more than he wins and yet is one of the most over guys in the company and someone WWE knows they could push into the main event spot any time soon. Hell even Jericho got to a point in his career where he lost 7 out of 10 times and was still one of the biggest heels in the company.

The beauty of being a heel is you don't even have to win most of the time and you can still get heat and be over. Success is not defined by winning and losing solely, that statement is completely false. Its about how you connect and get over with the fans as well as of course your placement on the card. Which yes Sandow at the moment is a mid carder but that does not mean he is going to be a mid carder for the next 10 years.

Edge was a midcarder/tag team guy for 6-7 years before winning his first WWE title. Those years certainly hurt him when he was getting established and getting himself over with the fans long term. fpalm. Just that one fact destroys and makes what you've been saying look completely and utterly stupid.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

well if you think about it a lot of the older guys had to grind their way to become massive main event caliber wrestlers...what is the success ratio of thrusting a guy into the lime light..i can only think of sheamus and maybe ryback


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Tyrion will probably think Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns will all be doomed if they don't each get either WWE or WHC in the next 6 months :lmao. Clueless.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

cant wait to see who they jump this monday night, dont think we will see them speaking until next week


----------



## shought321

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



kendoo said:


> cant wait to see who they jump this monday night, dont think we will see them speaking until next week


Cole is interviewing them on Raw. (Y)


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



shought321 said:


> Cole is interviewing them on Raw. (Y)



oh yeah, kool i thought they would have waited until next week to speak to all 3 of them


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It would suck if Ryback interrupted the interview before anyone could speak..
That might actually happen..


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Reigns reminds me a lot of Jason Momoa.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why shouldn't I be a "GIMME X IN THE MAIN EVENT NOW" guy? He's BETTER than Sheamus, BETTER than Big Show, BETTER than Orton, BETTER than Ryback, BETTER than Ziggler, I could go on. What the fuck is the point of sitting and waiting, and killing months of his career for something that isn't even going anywhere? It's not even like he has a program, he's just there. He's not "doing fine", he's losing. Losing ISN'T doing fine, it's.....LOSING. I don't know what you define "success" as but unless it's a world championship, it's the wrong definition, and I can't see anything, currently, that would lead me to believe that the WWE, at any point has serious plans for him. Regardless, he's NOT being built up and he can't prove anything to anybody if he's floating around being a job guy who never talks.


He's a guy with a smart-arse gimmick that does cartwheels ffs. That's not main-event material, we're not in the 80's. He's an entertaining mid-card heel that's good on the mic because of the GIMMICK, nobody gives a shit about Idol Stevens. Damien Sandow better than Orton and Ziggler :lmao at what exactly? in the ring? No he isn't. On the mic? That's pretty debatable, Sandow has the kind of gimmick that will get really stale in a year or so. more appealing to casuals? No he isn't. More over? No he isn't. Does Sandow warrant being in the main event at the expense of CM Punk, John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Ziggler, Barrett or even The Miz? No he doesn't. Every guy I listed is either more over with the crowd, better in the ring or better on the mic.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Add in the fact that Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all over 6'3 and he would look even more foolish. Btw he's one of the "ratings" fans that usually posts in the ratings thread and any punk thread to tell everyone who will listem how much Punk is killing the wrestling industry. I'm guessing Punk took a dump on his autograph book at the airport and he can't forgive him for it. To be honest I would probably feel the same .


I just wanted to let you know Thanos, Roman Riegns is not _over_ 6'3". He is _exactly_ 6'3". You horrible little liar you!


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Colonel Angus said:


> Reigns reminds me a lot of Jason Momoa.


Jason Momoa. Hair. So pretty. Want to pet the hair. 

Er. Wait. What were we talking about? 

Oh, right. I would totally get on board the Roman Reigns train if he'd get his hair into that kind of condition.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Skyfall said:


> I just wanted to let you know Thanos, Roman Riegns is not _over_ 6'3". He is _exactly_ 6'3". You horrible little liar you!


:westbrook2 ya got me friend!


----------



## shought321

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


>


Awwww, so touching. Anyone know if there's a sequel?


----------



## Apocalypto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Davion McCool said:


> Look, I have nothing against the guy, but that is kinda unlikely. Batista had the benefit of one of the best bodies in wrestling, and being HHH's pal. He's still had (by far) the least amount of success of the four members of Evolution. :batista3
> 
> I wish them all the best in the world, mind you. Rollins has never really impressed me, but he was trusted enough to be ROH Champ and does seem to have a way of connecting to the fans, so power to him. I think everyone knows Ambrose is the special one out of the three. As long as something doesn't fuck his career up, this guy is the future of the WWE, either as a natural heel, or an Attitude style babyface. It doesn't really matter, he is probably the best talker around right now, which is astounding, given his age.


"Batista had the benefit of one of the best bodies in wrestling, and being HHH's pal. He's still had (by far) the least amount of success of the four members of Evolution. :batista3"

Batista was bigger than Orton when he was in the WWE.

Roman Reigns also has a similar look to Batista. Your argument lacks logic.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Batista's final run was so amazing. GIMME THE SPOTLIGHT. Pity he jobbed to Cena 3 times in a row at the end or something before that.

Reigns and Mamoa do look similar. Maybe he can rip some bastard's tongue out ala Drogo?

Looking forward to Monday, think all 3 can do well.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Eh new_year_new_startt's stuff is fine. He's just poking fun at how crazy passionate we Ambrose fans can get. At least he's not saying "Deez guys r jobberz" or comparing them to horrible performers.


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Also that Ambrose stuff is genuinely not mine, it's some weird fan girl (possibly gender confused guy) from tumblr.

To the above Evolution post -

Yeah, but saying Batista has had the least success compared to the members of Evolution isn't anything to be ashamed of anyway. The majority of guys in the history of the company haven't had anywhere near the success that Ric Flair or Triple H had, and Randy Orton was the youngest Heavyweight Champion of all time. The main difference between Orton and Batista was that Orton lives and breaths the wrestling business, whereas Batista was only ever a wrestler because it was the cool thing to do for a big guy when he started.


----------



## Apocalypto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Also that Ambrose stuff is genuinely not mine, it's some weird fan girl (possibly gender confused guy) from tumblr.
> 
> To the above Evolution post -
> 
> Yeah, but saying Batista has had the least success compared to the members of Evolution isn't anything to be ashamed of anyway. The majority of guys in the history of the company haven't had anywhere near the success that Ric Flair or Triple H had, and Randy Orton was the youngest Heavyweight Champion of all time. The main difference between Orton and Batista was that Orton lives and breaths the wrestling business, whereas Batista was only ever a wrestler because it was the cool thing to do for a big guy when he started.


Batista had more success than Randy Orton when he was in the WWE. Batista was the number 2 guy. Orton wasn't even number 3. Orton had the least success of all Evolution and is the least credible.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> Also that Ambrose stuff is genuinely not mine, it's some weird fan girl (possibly gender confused guy) from tumblr.


Wow.......that''s both funny and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


> [weird ass tumblr girl]


If this was actually accurate to Dean Ambrose's character he'd have reacted by punching her in the belly then laughing at her pain.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Luqqing55 said:


> it should be dean ambrose vs the undertaker at wrestlemania


With Ambrose going over ending the streak, then also defeating the Rock and Cena in a triple threat to win the belt.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> With Ambrose going over ending the streak, then also defeating the Rock and Cena in a triple threat to win the belt.


LOL


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

And then going undefeated for the rest of his career winning every championship there is...even the Divas title.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Ithil said:


> If this was actually accurate to Dean Ambrose's character he'd have reacted by punching her in the belly then laughing at her pain.


This scenario is missing a five minute vignette about the agonies of his childhood and a sneak attack on the obstetrician.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



new_year_new_start said:


>


lol that fan girl should know that real Dean Ambrose would have given her an abortion with a Regal Knee to belly.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Crusade said:


> Bryan is one of the most over people in the company and is a storyline which WWE has put a lot of investment into with Kane. Despite not being in the main event spot he and Kane are two of the most relevant people in the company today. People are paying to see them. You can be relevant without being in the main event spot. It's up to WWE to make that happen and they can. Unfortunately it's not an overnight fix.
> 
> Ziggler is the MITB winner and since the build to SS has been booked a lot stronger and is in a storyline with the face of the company. How is that not relevant? The rest I can agree with but you talk as if Sandow is doomed for life because of it. *When clearly that is not the case.* You are a overreacting because the mark in you wants everything now and you don't think about the long term. CM Punk of all people was the one guy who was fucked about so much in WWE, definitely a guy who was ready way before he actually got the serious push behind him. Now he is the WWE Champion for a year and is heading in to face the Rock at the Royal Rumble. OMG PUNK IS DOOMED FOREVER HE DID JOBZ TO TAKER AS THE WORLD CHAMPION LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not ready. Not from a talent standpoint which you are arguing from but from a credibility standpoint in the eyes of the casual fans. He has not been booked anywhere near strong enough for start for people to take him seriously. If you want a main eventer for the next 5-10 years you can't just book someone to the top overnight. It takes time. All the best top level talents, the Rock's, Stone Cold's, HBK's, Bret Hart's etc. were not thrusted into the title position after 8 months. They were booked for the long term and it benefitted them in the long run. That's what WWE should do with Sandow and hopefully it will. It benefits no one if Sandow is just thrusted into the WHC/WWE championship spot. It doesn't help the company, product or even Sandow in the long run because much like they found with putting Swagger, Del Rio and Sheamus in that spot too soon they find out they aren't ready and are not taken seriously and getting the reactions from the fans so they have to thrust them down the card and start all over again. Sheamus is the only one out of the three that has come out as a true main event player and that is *only* because he is a HHH guy. And it took him years to rebuild as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah of course, use hyperbole to back up all your statements. That's certainly going to prove a point LOL :lmao. Of course Sandow would accept that, anyone would. That isn't even the point. The point is is that you are overreacting and Sandow has plenty of time to make an impact and become a main eventer. Sandow is a special talent and you don't want to rush him so he becomes another Swagger or Del Rio. He should be a main eventer for the next 5-10 years. Which leads to my next point.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao Oh the hyperbole in this paragraph :lmao its so hard to take you seriously. Sheamus is a two time world champion. His reign as WWE champion lasted a month and then he dropped it. His WHC reign was 6 months. That's 7 months out of 3 years. He got his first title run after 5 months and had it for a month. Essentially he hasn't had a top tier title for 2 years after that and was stuck around the midcard. He didn't stay at the main event level and was a victim of being booked too fast. That is actually worse than a slow build. Look at guys like Jack Swagger and Del Rio. Since their rushed title reigns they have not been able to be given the ball again with a major world title. Even worse for Swagger because he hasn't been given a main event push since. He was just thrusted into that spot and nobody took him seriously as champion. Not only because WWE didn't book him properly because he was a short term fix and they couldn't trust him as a champion but because he was not booked strongly before getting the title so therefore casuals could not take him seriously.
> 
> I'm not usually a big proponent of what HHH has to say but one of the things he's said in the past when it comes to these things is true: It's the guy that makes the title, not the title that makes the guy. You got be A) Ready to carry the championship and B) Be credible and taken seriously enough in the eyes of the casual fans to carry the title. If Sandow was thrusted into that spot in the next month there is no way casuals will buy it because he has not been given any build or any feuds to suggest he is at that level. Would you rather Sandow be a main event player for the next 5-10 years or just be thrusted into the main event spot only to fall by the way of Swagger? Regardless of whether Swagger even deserved to be there in the first place I know exactly which option I would choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk says hello. So does Daniel Bryan from November 2011 to July 2012. So does Sheamus. Hell so does HHH of 2000. You are talking shit and overreacting. Plenty of guys have gotten out of the mid card whilst being stuck there for an X period of time. Sandow is not doomed. You are just butthurt and impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow is 30. You are talking about literally MONTHS of a potential 10-15 year career. Hell, it could be even longer than that. He is not doomed or mid card for life. He hasn't even been on the main roster for a year. He's fine. All the current "relevant" players you are talking about except for Ryback who was only thrusted into that spot because there was no other better choice as a face from WWE's Point of view that Punk hadn't already beat took years before they were actually established as main eventers. Even Big Show in his early days hovered around the mid card at certain points in 1999, mainly tag teaming with Taker. Much like Sandow did with Cody and will probably continue to do. It did not hurt Big Show in the long run, not by a long shot.
> 
> Your deterministic attitude is completely hilarious because most main event players in wrestling history were in that said company for years before they even got that main event push. Sandow has even been in the company for a year and you are crying that he is doomed :lmao. Please don't get your knickers in a twist and just relax. All you are doing is giving yourself a headache.
> 
> Oh and by the way for your information, winning and losing is not the be all and end all of getting over or being relevant. The Rock lost more than he won in his entire first run and is still considered one of the greatest of all time. Bryan loses more than he wins and yet is one of the most over guys in the company and someone WWE knows they could push into the main event spot any time soon. Hell even Jericho got to a point in his career where he lost 7 out of 10 times and was still one of the biggest heels in the company.
> 
> The beauty of being a heel is you don't even have to win most of the time and you can still get heat and be over. Success is not defined by winning and losing solely, that statement is completely false. Its about how you connect and get over with the fans as well as of course your placement on the card. Which yes Sandow at the moment is a mid carder but that does not mean he is going to be a mid carder for the next 10 years.
> 
> Edge was a midcarder/tag team guy for 6-7 years before winning his first WWE title. Those years certainly hurt him when he was getting established and getting himself over with the fans long term. fpalm. Just that one fact destroys and makes what you've been saying look completely and utterly stupid.





new_year_new_start said:


> He's a guy with a smart-arse gimmick that does cartwheels ffs. That's not main-event material, we're not in the 80's. He's an entertaining mid-card heel that's good on the mic because of the GIMMICK, nobody gives a shit about Idol Stevens. Damien Sandow better than Orton and Ziggler :lmao at what exactly? in the ring? No he isn't. On the mic? That's pretty debatable, Sandow has the kind of gimmick that will get really stale in a year or so. more appealing to casuals? No he isn't. More over? No he isn't. Does Sandow warrant being in the main event at the expense of CM Punk, John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Ziggler, Barrett or even The Miz? No he doesn't. Every guy I listed is either more over with the crowd, better in the ring or better on the mic.


Wow, just saw Tyrion's rant and was about to respond until I saw these two. Thank you for saving me the trouble, couldn't have put it any better.

The only thing I will add: The guy act likes like losing right now is the end of Sandow's career. Does he realize that Sheamus at one time trough 2010-11 was on like a 4 month losing streak? And about a year and a half later he is one of the faces of the company. Or the fact that a few months ago Dolph was jobbing to Brodus Clay and now he is feuding w/ John Cena? He needs to get this through his head: Sandow could job out the rest of the year and then hold IC or Tag Team or both titles for all of 2013. This is WWE. Everyone (outside of Cena in the last ten years) goes up and down.



Luqqing55 said:


> it should be dean ambrose vs the undertaker at wrestlemania


No


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose's farts sound like Eddie Van Halen guitar solos.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't mind the 3 men, but I really hope they aren't a stable. I would rather it be revealed that Dean Ambrose is the one who wants to be fed to The Ryback. Roman, and Rollins go their own way as well. An Ambrose vs Ryback feud could be something that makes both men in to larger stars. Dean has enough mic skills to carry the feud, and I really think he could sell the character who can actually survive a Ryback attack. Ambrose proving that he is crazy enough to get in to the ring repeatedly with Ryback, and prove his toughness to the WWE Universe.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> I don't mind the 3 men, but I really hope they aren't a stable. I would rather it be revealed that Dean Ambrose is the one who wants to be fed to The Ryback. Roman, and Rollins go their own way as well. An Ambrose vs Ryback feud could be something that makes both men in to larger stars. Dean has enough mic skills to carry the feud, and I really think he could sell the character who can actually survive a Ryback attack. Ambrose proving that he is crazy enough to get in to the ring repeatedly with Ryback, and prove his toughness to the WWE Universe.


Sounds good to me. Having Ambrose go clean over Ryback will never happen (at least, while Ryback is on his monster push), but if he took a beating but kept getting up it'd put him over in a completely different way.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DallasClark said:


> Sounds good to me. Having Ambrose go clean over Ryback will never happen (at least, while Ryback is on his monster push), but if he took a beating but kept getting up it'd put him over in a completely different way.


Kinda like how Batman beats The Joker and Joker laughs it off and comes back hungry for more.


----------



## Evil Peter

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DallasClark said:


> Sounds good to me. Having Ambrose go clean over Ryback will never happen (at least, while Ryback is on his monster push), but if he took a beating but kept getting up it'd put him over in a completely different way.


I'd say he would have to do some nasty thing on top of that not to be seen as a face by the crowd. The underdog never quitting is a very protagonistic story.

I wouldn't be very interested in seeing him go against Ryback if there's no good chance that he'll go over though. It's enough that they quickly pushed Ryback into a situation where he would be a sure loser.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

They're gunna kill the group if they let Rollins talk tonight.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TheGreatOne. said:


> They're gunna kill the group if they let Rollins talk tonight.


"Hey (insert city name here), HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT?"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> "Hey (insert city name here), HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT?"


"Whats up Cleveland!!"


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm so not used to Rollins as a heel. It's gonna be weird.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



TheGreatOne. said:


> They're gunna kill the group if they let Rollins talk tonight.


He can't be any worse than guys like Darren Young or Michael Tarver when they spoke for Nexus. He won't do great by any means, but he will be fine. As a face, I would have no concern. He has such a great connection w/ the crowd that all he needs to say is a few quick words, the crowd goes wild, and that's it. As a heel, I have no idea.



AntMan said:


> I'm so not used to Rollins as a heel. It's gonna be weird.


For a while, it will be. The guy is so much more suited as a face. As I stated above, as a face, a lack of mic skills doesn't really matter. All he needs to do is say a few quick words, get the crowd behind him, and that's it. So again, as a face, sub-par mic work is canceled w/ great in ring skills and a great connection w/ the crowd. But as a heel, I just don't know.

Eventually, I see Rollins "seeing they error of his ways", turning face, and feuding w/ Ambrose.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

To anyone who is saying that Reigns being a Triple H guy is somehow a bad thing. Look at the Triple H guys they have all gotten significant pushes.

Sandow-was just in a feud for the tag team titles before his partner got hurt.

Cara-is in a tag team with Rey Mysterio one of the most popular wrestlers in WWE and in a feud over tag titles.


Barrett-had a feud with John Cena the biggest full-time star in the company. Had a run with the Interconitnetal Title and in his second Interconitnetal Title Feud. 

Shemus-has held both the World and WWE Titles. Also, king of the ring and united states title currently in a feud over the World Title.

To say that Shemus is the only guy of that group to be succesful is just asking to much. Many WWE hall of famers and wrestlemania main eventers never got "World/WWE" title runs examples being Rowdy Roddy Piper and the orginal Ted Dibease.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

My fucking internet was gone the last 4 days!!








What kind of shit is that!! 

Well.. I have an USB-stick right now until my "normal" internet comes back again. 

More important:
* 
I T ' S M O N D A Y !!!!!*

FUCKING MONDAY!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

MONDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> My fucking internet was gone the last 4 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shit is that!!
> 
> Well.. I have an USB-stick right now until my "normal" internet comes back again.
> 
> More important:
> *
> I T ' S M O N D A Y !!!!!*
> 
> FUCKING MONDAY!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> MONDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


I think this is the most excited I've ever seen anyone get about Monday of all days!


----------



## sbuch

wow some people take this shit too far. just turn on the tv on Monday and enjoy whatever they do- its that simple 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Man, how have I missed you NeyNey. Your pure enthusiasm makes me all excited too :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hera

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> "Hey (insert city name here), HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT?"


Hey Lafayette HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT GUMBO GUMBO CRAWFISH MARDI GRAS WHO DAT GEAUX CAJUNS 8*D


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> My fucking internet was gone the last 4 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shit is that!!
> 
> Well.. I have an USB-stick right now until my "normal" internet comes back again.
> 
> More important:
> *
> I T ' S M O N D A Y !!!!!*
> 
> FUCKING MONDAY!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> MONDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


Shit, been wondering where you were. You're better off than I was. My internet went dead...as Ambrose was debuting.

Finally Ambrose gets a live mic on live TV. Now we see if truly lives up to the hype, which I believe he will, no matter how long or brief his promo is. Reigns (from the mic work I've seen from him) will do fine. Rollins as a face wouldn't concern me at all. But as a heel, we shall see.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> Hey Lafayette HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT GUMBO GUMBO CRAWFISH MARDI GRAS WHO DAT GEAUX CAJUNS 8*D


Hey Philadelphia, HOW YOU FEELIN TONIGHT?" GOTTA LOVE DEM CHEESE STEAKS! AWWW YEAHHHHH!!!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Man, how have I missed you NeyNey. Your pure enthusiasm makes me all excited too :mark: :mark: :mark:


How can you _not_ be!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


> Shit, been wondering where you were. You're better off than I was. My internet went dead...as Ambrose was debuting.


Jeah, red it!! :lmao
I would've been soooo pissed! :lol
But lucky you, your internet is back! You can watch today!! :mark:


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> I'm so not used to Rollins as a heel. It's gonna be weird.


Seth Rollins worked mainly as a heel in ROH with the Age of The Fall like him and Jimmy Jacobs hanging Jay Briscoe and his heel run as ROH world champion


----------



## Klee

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

*A M B R O S E 

R O L L I N S 

R E I G N S

...tonight!!!!!*


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

You guys are kind of weird. 

Can't wait to see Ambrose and Rollins tonight. 

Hopefully they throw them into a trial by fire sort of thing and have Ambrose or Rollins face someone like DB. I oh so loved all the Dragon/Black matches. Their first ever matchup in ROH at Breakout is probably my favorite Black match before he became stale. Perfect example of a young cocky heel trying to make a name for himself. They should just recreate that match.

Edit: I'm not the only one that wishes Reigns wasn't involved in this right?


----------



## Clique

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sephiroth said:


> I'm not the only one that wishes Reigns wasn't involved in this right?


Who would you have in his spot from NXT? From what I gather in this thread management (including Triple H) seems to have taken a liking to him so hopefully he's a good talent (I haven't seen him work yet and I kind of like the fresh view I have of him at the moment). So far in the brief attacks they've done I think he has looked impressive as a power guy or "hoss" as he was referred to by one poster. I'm looking forward to watching what they all have to offer tonight on Raw.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sephiroth said:


> Edit: I'm not the only one that wishes Reigns wasn't involved in this right?


Why? Reigns makes the whole thing legit. I'm guessing you've barely seen any of his work and are hating because he wasn't in the indies.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



NeyNey said:


> My fucking internet was gone the last 4 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shit is that!!
> 
> Well.. I have an USB-stick right now until my "normal" internet comes back again.
> 
> More important:
> *
> I T ' S M O N D A Y !!!!!*
> 
> FUCKING MONDAY!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> MONDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


The enthusiasm you and Flocka have for everything Ambrose makes me smile 

Only thing I really want to see from this week's Raw is These guys mic time, especially Ambrose (Y)


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The group needed a power guy IMO. Reigns is an athletic big man. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm all excited for this shit :mark:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

My jeans are already unzipped and I'm ready to be disappointed.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



AntMan said:


> The group needed a power guy IMO. Reigns is an athletic big man. I don't see what the problem is.


Shoulda been Ohno.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Hero should have been the third.

Edit: Beat to it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Hero is fat.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

But....I need a Hero


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Shoulda been Ohno.


I disagree. One, Ohno doesn't have the look of an enforcer. Two, Ohno (IMO) hasn't been very impressive in FCW/NXT. W/o going on to long his matches haven't been as great he is known for (probably b/c he doesn't have 30 minutes to work w/ anymore) and his promos haven't been that great either. I still think he could be a nice piece on the roster but I don't think he would have been right for this storyline.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

*IT'S NEARLY TIME!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sephiroth said:


> But....I need a Hero


Would rather he work with Cesaro, think of the chemistry they could have.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ohno is the hero WWE deserves but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would rather he work with Cesaro, think of the chemistry they could have.


Your gif/signature <3 Imma nab/save that for myself if you don't mind (won't use for my signature on here).


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Heel said:


> Hero is fat.


Fat with skinny arms :lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

So is there segment going to open the show?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Hera said:


> Ohno is the hero WWE deserves but not the one it needs right now.


Well done! Repped. I actually agree with this. I think Ohno needs to re-watch some of his "that young knock out kid" work in ROH and find that character again. That character was like a re-imagining of Muhammad Ali and it would be/was perfect for Ohno. He should also shave that beard down to something manageable like Punk's beard, and really hit the weights. On top of that he really needs to choose a better palate of moves for his wwe moveset, which shouldn't even be an issue with the huge amount he has at his disposal.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sephiroth said:


> So is there segment going to open the show?


From what I've read its going to be at the start of the second hour.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Cole is the one interviewing them, right? Usually his segments are mid way through the show.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Well done! Repped. I actually agree with this. I think Ohno needs to re-watch some of his "that young knock out kid" work in ROH and find that character again. That character was like a re-imagining of Muhammad Ali and it would be/was perfect for Ohno. He should also shave that beard down to something manageable like Punk's beard, and really hit the weights. On top of that he really needs to choose a better palate of moves for his wwe moveset, which shouldn't even be an issue with the huge amount he has at his disposal.


Hero needs to go back to the halfbeard (one side is beard..the other is not) if Danielson can get away with his hobo beard.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Cole is interviewing them yeah.

I want psycho Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I like the Ohno the hipster wrestler look. I'd buy vinyl from him at the friendly local record shop. It's a good look.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

:mark:AMBROSE


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

*Jeeeeezuuuuuuuz * :mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm so sad I can't watch it live. :B
Anyway, I'm counting the hours.. lol... :mark:


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I wish I were bouncing on the couch with Ney Ney and Flocka. Because it's totally not as fun bouncing on my own couch and squealing alone.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> I wish I were bouncing on the couch with Ney Ney and Flocka. Because it's totally not as fun bouncing on my own couch and squealing alone.


Haha word.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It needs to be 8 already the wait is killing me


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

You guys are a trip LOL 

It's only 2:30pm ET.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Would love to see them destroy 3MB tonight.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Thank god they're not using that terrible song.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> Would love to see them destroy 3MB tonight.


fpalm


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Thank god they're not using that terrible song.


"Looks at sig"

Hustle, loyalty, respect, and 1 billion dollars....mwahahaha mwahahaha mwahahaha ....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm gonna miss the first hour of Raw, I hope that they aren't going to interview till halfway through the 2nd hour or something.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I'm gonna miss the first hour of Raw, I hope that they aren't going to interview till halfway through the 2nd hour or something.


Rumour is that its going to be at the start of the 2nd hour so get back quick!


----------



## The Ice King

Oh my gosh, talk about the slowest day ever!!!! Still 4 and a half hours left!! Come on already!!!!


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't want to go to work tonight. I just know I'm going to miss everything. I guess I'm going to have to stay off the boards until I download the show tomorrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> I don't want to go to work tonight. I just know I'm going to miss everything. I guess I'm going to have to stay off the boards until I download the show tomorrow.


Well, just phone in and "hello, Boss, Dean Ambrose is gonna be on the mic tonight, so you can EAT A DICK!!! Because I ain't coming in tonight, but will be in the next day, Thank you".


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

My mom is my boss. I'm one of those nepotism hires everyone complains about. (Except I'm very good at my job, so at least I'm not _that guy_.)


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Hey guys, remember those posters who would come into the Ambrose thread and say "He'll never debut."?

This past 8 days have felt pretty good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> My mom is my boss. I'm one of those nepotism hires everyone complains about. (Except I'm very good at my job, so at least I'm not _that guy_.)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> My mom is my boss. I'm one of those nepotism hires everyone complains about. (Except I'm very good at my job, so at least I'm not _that guy_.)


What do you do?


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Tell your mother you have diarrhea and can't make it to work. No one questions diarrhea.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Faraday said:


> Tell your mother you have diarrhea and can't make it to work. No one questions diarrhea.


This is very true.


----------



## Bringingthepain93

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ryback will feed on all three of them tonight!


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Bringingthepain93 said:


> Ryback will feed on all three of them tonight!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

for some reason all i can think about is Karla Lopez


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm Calling it now, Roman Reigns will be the star of the group while Ambrose and Rollins end up being jobbers.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Bringingthepain93 said:


> Ryback will feed on all three of them tonight!


Rob Van Warriorberg will be busy hopefully.


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I hope Ryback destroys Reigns and Seth ''No Mic Skills'' Rollins and sends them back to NXT, but Ambrose survives. It's like a never ending nightmare. Why the hell is Dean Ambrose stuck with these worthless losers? Omg.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SteenIsGod said:


> I'm Calling it now, Roman Reigns will be the star of the group while Ambrose and Rollins end up being jobbers.


Steen sucks


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SteenIsGod said:


> I'm Calling it now, Roman Reigns will be the star of the group while Ambrose and Rollins end up being jobbers.


They will all be stars.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SteenIsGod said:


> I'm Calling it now, Roman Reigns will be the star of the group while Ambrose and Rollins end up being jobbers.


How brave of you to call something that has been said since the second Ryback went into an announcers table at Survivor Series if only I had the balls (figuratively and literally) to be as bold as you are. :terry1


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Smoogle said:


> for some reason all i can think about is Karla Lopez


Pedophile


----------



## Sheen

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Question what are the finishers of these 3 on NXT/FCW


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sheen said:


> Question what are the finishers of these 3 on NXT/FCW


Seth Rollins' is the Blackout:






Dean Ambrose rotates through two or three - I can't find a video of just the Midnight Special, though:







And fuck if I know about Rocky's cousin's finisher.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Roman Reigns's finisher is this:


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Seth Rollins' is the Blackout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose rotates through two or three - I can't find a video of just the Midnight Special, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fuck if I know about Rocky's cousin's finisher.


Nah Rollins new finisher is this.






Ambrose has been using the Rings of Saturn in dark matches so it's reasonable to assume he'll use that.

Reigns is using this.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Well, damn. I need to get caught up. Much improved finisher.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Well, damn. I need to get caught up. Much improved finisher.


Agreed. It's much more unique and impactful than the blackout which should just be a signature anyway.

His new moveset makes it one of the most exciting and unique in the wwe currently.

Finisher: Shiranui
Signatures: God's Last Gift, Blackout, Avada Kedavra, reverse STO into turnbuckles, turnbuckle powerbomb, and the phoenix splash.


----------



## The Stomper

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Wow, there are going to be a lot of disappointed Rollins fans here when this eventually pans out to be nothing in the end. Maybe, just maybe on down the road he'll bounce back like Darren Young has and will be a part of something, but now I can really see that him and his group will be fodder for Ryback and/or The Rock-which is most likely why they've been brought up.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Why won't you let us be happy for five minutes?


----------



## Clique

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DallasClark said:


> Roman Reigns's finisher is this:


I think he should continue to use the Powerbomb because I don't like that for a finisher. Perhaps he could also use that as a signature move.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Steen sucks


He is not a god.. but he is far from "sucking". He's one of the best wrestlers in the indies.


----------



## Evil Peter

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Ambrose has been using the Rings of Saturn in dark matches so it's reasonable to assume he'll use that.


If that's the case I really hope that WWE is high on him since a wrestler that's not strongly pushed and is using a submission as a finisher won't make for a fun time. It's of course always a problem since guys like Cena and Ryback will never tap.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Dean/Moxley said:


> He is not a god.. but he is far from "sucking". He's one of the best wrestlers in the indies.


Not a fan myself . I would rather Jay Briscoe be in the main event personally.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> I think he should continue to use the Powerbomb because I don't like that for a finisher. Perhaps he could also use that as a signature move.


That's just a higher impact Rock Bottom to be honest, tribute to hie cousin?


----------



## DahStoryTella

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm out of the loop as far as WWE goes. The last PPV I caught was Hell In A Cell; I hadn't watched WWE for months leading up to it, and I was shocked to see Ryback being put in the title picture. Now, this? I almost wanna tune into Raw tonight.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That's just a higher impact Rock Bottom to be honest, tribute to hie cousin?


Great analysis. They should play up on that.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ehee! They just showed the run-in.


----------



## bigsmoke916

It's hard for me to think of Rollins as a heel but he will be the first to turn face.I'm also interested to see what the wwe allows Ambrose to do on the Mic I hope that they let him be the strange Ambrose love seen in the past.and Reins will probably get the biggest push he has the size and look that the wwe likes.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose doesn't have his joker-like gimmick from FCW, LAME. I dont even think he has a gimmick, from what I saw in the interview, he seemed like a normal person...


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

All the talk about honor...

:mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

THe shield is turning on punk tonight...

Punk vs Ryback in TLC with 3 outsiders breaking havoc...


----------



## CryingManPUNK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Dean Ambrose sucks ass


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Why are you all ignoring the fact that Ambrose DOESNT HAVE THE JOKER GIMMICK


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I don't buy the "justice" crap.

Just about the only thing they've done so far is attack Ryback and help Punk. Kayfabe-wise, Ryback was the guy who was injusticed at HIAC, not Punk. Then they injustice him again by attacking him two more times? Yeah, makes perfect sense. 

Obviously just helping Punk + at most attacking guys who got shots over them. Has nothing to do with shielding the show from anything imo.




El_Absoluto said:


> THe shield is turning on punk tonight...
> 
> Punk vs Ryback in TLC with 3 outsiders breaking havoc...


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



heelguy95 said:


> Why are you all ignoring the fact that Ambrose DOESNT HAVE THE JOKER GIMMICK


We are not... yes he was talking like a normal person.

But Im 100% sure the unstable psycho will come out eventually, give Ambrose a few weeks to develop his character.

PATIENCE! FUCK!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

These guys are awesome i hope they were lying and CM Punk is in on it the whole time


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I guess Santino Marella and Tyson Kidd must have committed some serious injustices recently.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



heelguy95 said:


> Why are you all ignoring the fact that Ambrose DOESNT HAVE THE JOKER GIMMICK


He does. Did you not see his facial expressions? Just cause he didn't get a lot of material or time, it doesn't mean he doesn't still have his character. It's there.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



El_Absoluto said:


> We are not... yes he was talking like a normal person.
> 
> But Im 100% sure the unstable psycho will come out eventually, give Ambrose a few weeks to develop his character.
> 
> PATIENCE! FUCK!


That doesnt even make sense. How can you develop being a pyschopath? He already screwed up his opportunity to introduce his gimmick via interview... Plus wouldnt it make sense to fucking carry his gimmick from FCW to WWE, few weeks my ass thats illogical and perposterous!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose is just a regular dude already.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That segment was pretty underwhelming. Ambrose sounded like a spastic, Rollins nervous and generic, and Reigns as I expected, the typical silent enforcer. For the record I like the group so far, I'm hoping they'll be aligned with Heyman and Punk, but that interview segment wasn't good at all.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Were you not paying attention to his face? 3/4ths of his routine is his eyes and expression.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



heelguy95 said:


> That doesnt even make sense. How can you develop being a pyschopath? He already screwed up his opportunity to introduce his gimmick via interview... Plus wouldnt it make sense to fucking carry his gimmick from FCW to WWE, few weeks my ass thats illogical and perposterous!


shut up. you know nothing about his gimmick. he has done 'average guy' promos with a hit of crazy...or do you think his gimmick is to walk around 24/7 strangling kittens and punching guys in the face.

he showed signs of it in that interview (swaying, facial expressions, mannerisms) but if he showed himself to be a raving lunatic while part of a group it would make people think "why did they team up with this guy?" in a bad way, in a plot hole way.

he needs to appear reasonable even though, really, he is far from it.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Asenath said:


> Were you not paying attention to his face? 3/4ths of his routine is his eyes and expression.


I was watching a stream of it on my iPad and it was shitty image quality.
Regardless, his speech is what depicts his gimmick the most..

Also its pretty evident Ambrose is the leader since hes the one doing all the talking,
seeming as he is the best talker...


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I'm disappointed that we didn't get something like this but whatever.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> I guess Santino Marella and Tyson Kidd must have committed some serious injustices recently.


If you consider being annoying as hell an injustice... Santino did deserve a beating...


----------



## Tonafide

The guy had one promo and you're already judging his character. Give it time lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Tonafide said:


> The guy had one promo and you're already judging his character. Give it time lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


That's how a 'few' in the IWC work.. unfortunately.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

For anyone who missed it:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



DallasClark said:


> For anyone who missed it:


(Y)


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

In the interview Roman is still coming off as the leader - I mean he called the shot to end the interview and the other two followed. 

I'd dig the references to honor a helluva lot more if it was Ohno or Cesaro in the role of Reigns.


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Whats with the Bossman look though?


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

After a second watch Ambrose definitely did good, nothing amazing but it was ok.

Rollings sucked, Reigns did ok as well...

I just hope they kick some ass tonight.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



El_Absoluto said:


> After a second watch Ambrose definitely did good, nothing amazing but it was ok.
> 
> Rollings sucked, Reigns did ok as well...
> 
> I just hope they kick some ass tonight.


Not his best.. but it was alright.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I actually enjoyed the segment alot. What amazes me is that the Same ppl comparing Ryback to Austin after his promo are quick to say the segment sucked lol. They all played their parts well. I like the outfit and that they seem to be a complexed stable so far. They seem like heels but going on what they say they could be tweeners.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I honestly won't be surprised if we don't see them again this year.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

ROMAN REIGNS IS THE LEADER LOL LOL LOL

A Guy to the Caliber of Ambrose is playing 2nd to ROMAN F'N REIGNS. Words can't describe, how stupid, but funny this is.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The segment was alright. I need to see more though. Its obvious who the mouthpiece is and who the muscle is but that middle guy just seems like a 3rd wheel right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

How can anyone know who the possible leader is from just one video? Ambrose was sitting closest to Michael Cole, LEADER. But Rollins did most of the talking, LEADER!.. oh no, Reigns ended the interview and walked off first because he was up first, DUDES DEFINITELY THE LEADER.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

People need to be patient.

Ambrose isn't going to go all out crazy right away ; he'll probably seem "off" for a while before anything drastic happens.
Rollins as expected should talk as little as possible.

I really hope Reigns isn't the leader just cause he's the biggest....


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> How can anyone know who the possible leader is from just one video? Ambrose was sitting closest to Michael Cole, LEADER. But Rollins did most of the talking, LEADER!.. oh no, Reigns ended the interview and walked off first because he was up first, DUDES DEFINITELY THE LEADER.


You're stupid. Michael Cole is the leader.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Sephiroth said:


> You're stupid. Michael Cole is the leader.


I thought it was Eric Bischoff?


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I thought it was Eric Bischoff?


Wait I thought they were doing it for the Rock


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SteenIsGod said:


> ROMAN REIGNS IS THE LEADER LOL LOL LOL
> 
> A Guy to the Caliber of Ambrose is playing 2nd to ROMAN F'N REIGNS. Words can't describe, how stupid, but funny this is.


*The Leader is John Laurinatis listing to the promo*


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

That promo was so scripted, Rollins probably benefited the most but it was awkward for all three guys to try and work that way.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I thought it was a great promo and each one came off as an individual, though the weakest was definitely Rollins. Reigns had a Kevin Nash type vibe to him but I didnt see him as a leader, its like when youre hanging out with your friends and say "hey guys lets go get some slurpees" it dosnt make you a leader, its just a good idea.


----------



## MiniKiller

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Plus Ambrose is the one who seemed to name themselves on the spot. To me, he felt like the leader. Reigns just be the muscle.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Very good ending. I swear I could see all the ppl hate hate Ambrose,Rollins and Reigns to be almost to the point of orgasm lol until Punk came back and they Beatdown Ryback. 

Eventually hopefully they get singles matches because I wouldnt want them going the Nexus route. yeah they are great together but wouldnt wanna see Santino beating someone like Rollins one on one.


----------



## DA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

There is definetly something about Ambrose that makes me :mark: and i'm not even an Ambrose mark


----------



## shought321

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

It seemed like either could be leader. Ambrose was doing a lot of the talking but then Reigns ended the interview. Needless to say this is the only thing worth watching, until of course the angle picks up some pace at which point the WWE will either bury it for no reason, drag it out until it loses momentum, or poison it with their writing talents.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ain't nobody the leader.


----------



## DA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Heyman is the leader :vince2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Nobody has taken any kind of leadership role in the group yet. 

Thought Ambrose and Rollins came off really good in the interview. Reigns, eh.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Having absolutely no exposure to any of these guys until now I have to say I'm least impressed by this Rollins guy. He seems totally out of place, wasn't believable at all in the promo. The Ambrose fella has something about him I have to admit and Reigns has the look and physicality (and the bonus of sounding like Razor Ramon)


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Green Light said:


> Having absolutely no exposure to any of these guys until now I have to say I'm least impressed by this Rollins guy. He seems totally out of place, wasn't believable at all in the promo. The Ambrose fella has something about him I have to admit and the Reigns has the look and physicality (and the bonus of sounding like Razor Ramon)


Razor Ramon Reigns?


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Green Light said:


> Having absolutely no exposure to any of these guys until now I have to say I'm least impressed by this Rollins guy. He seems totally out of place, wasn't believable at all in the promo. The Ambrose fella has something about him I have to admit and the Reigns has the look and physicality (and the bonus of sounding like Razor Ramon)


Rollins is a natural face whose biggest strength is his in-ring connection with the crowd, he didn't really suit a heel promo like that but he did alright IMO.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

For a change, WWE played that perfectly. Ambrose seemed slightly unhinged and confrontational, Rollins came across as being very articulate with a fire burning inside him and Reigns just seemed completely intimidating, apart from the stupid look on Cole's face at the end.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Rollins is a natural face whose biggest strength is his in-ring connection with the crowd, he didn't really suit a heel promo like that but he did alright IMO.


Exactly this. That's why he seemed like the odd one out.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Liking all 3 so far.


----------



## King187

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I usually am not a fan of the usual indy love interests of the IWC, but I really am drawn to Ambrose. I like what I see from Reigns so far too, it's just going to suck when Ryback keeps handling all 3 at once.

I like the "militant" attire they are wearing too.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Yeah I liked the attire too, not sure why everyone was bitching about that (except the trucker cap)


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Rollins just feels like he was shoehorned into the group because they wanted him to get on TV, which I have no problem with cause I love the guy, but he has no business being a heel.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose definitely has the IT factor, and. That I mean, if your were in a room full of ppl he would be the one that stands out 99% of the time. 

Btw, does he remind anybody a little bit of Brian Pilman? Not saying he's a knockoff by any means, I just get a little loose cannon vibe about him that is cool.

And attire I'm not completely sold on, it's badass but too big bossmanish


----------



## JY57

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

might be early to say this, but I hope Rollins turns face soon. The guy is natural face and much better in that role. Ambrose is great as is and Reigns is good as a heel tough guy.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Seth Rollins is a part of the Rhythm Nation!!


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Ditcka said:


> Rollins just feels like he was shoehorned into the group because they wanted him to get on TV, which I have no problem with cause I love the guy, but he has no business being a heel.


Agreed, but this is probably a better way for him to debut than just coming up and floundering in the midcard for years like Kofi or someone. If they handle it right then Rollins could get over massively as a babyface with a high card status straight off the bat.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Well, they have impressed me and I am liking them so far this coming from a guy who was sick to death of Ambrose just from going on this forum. Reigns to me is my favourite just because I like badass heels, but the other two are pretty good two.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Rollins came off the weakest of the three by far. And his blonde streak hair thing is goofy looking.

Reigns is coming off surprisingly well.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



El_Absoluto said:


> THe shield is turning on punk tonight...
> 
> Punk vs Ryback in TLC with 3 outsiders breaking havoc...





SinJackal said:


> I seriously doubt it.


Told ya'. Helped Punk yet again. The only "big reveal" there is will be, "lol, we were working for Punk the whole time". It's just gonna be a "No shit, Sherlock" reveal. They don't have some bigger, noble purpose.




SteenIsGod said:


> ROMAN REIGNS IS THE LEADER LOL LOL LOL
> 
> A Guy to the Caliber of Ambrose is playing 2nd to ROMAN F'N REIGNS. Words can't describe, how stupid, but funny this is.


Ambrose pretty much looks the least imposing of the three. Of course he isn't the leader.

Looks/appearance count for a lot when it comes to pro wrestling. Not speaking ability.

I realize some of you guys like the guys who speak normally (without catch phrases or over acting), but it doesn't mean that much if they're not strong enough to do too many interesting spots, not athletic enough to look flashy, and not intimidating enough to appear as a legitimate threat.

I'm not surprised at who's leading that group at all. On a show where suspending the viewer's belief is a must, guys who look like Ambrose look weird when they randomly beat guys that look like Big Show or Ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

There isn't a fucking leader, jesus wept.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



SinJackal said:


> I'm not surprised at who's leading that group at all. On a show where suspending the viewer's belief is a must, guys who look like Ambrose look weird when they randomly beat guys that look like Big Show or Ryback.


Ambrose is bigger than Ryback.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Geeee said:


> Seth Rollins is a part of the Rhythm Nation!!


LOL, nice.










_"Is that the end?"_










_"NO!"_


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

none of them were bad they were all good and played the roles of their characters to the T - it was funny as hell when Reigns lifted Rollins up though lol


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

A brief glance at Twitter tonight reveals pretty much everything you need to know. Ambrose has taken the WWE fanbase by storm. Much like it was for me when I watched my first promo of his, everyone else has quickly become addicted. Even in a watered down scripted state, the guy manages to shine through. Tonight was truly the beginning of something special. I pray to god they don't fuck this up.


----------



## Shad Gaspard

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Ambrose just screams Joker from Dark Knight to me. Even the way he threw off the mic and walked off looked like the Joker's waddle away from the burning hospital. All 3 of these guys have star potential.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

One other thought - anyone notice that the "Shield" concept ties in very nicely with Ambrose's earlier promo with Foley? "You need to be held accountable" "You're a criminal, Mick" Crazed individuals taking the idea of justice into their own hands. ZOMG WWE HAS CONTINUITY


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Twitter has taken notice of The Shield, everything i have been reading on them has been positive.


----------



## balefire

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Never really watched any of the threes stuff before, this, so my perspective isn't clouded by much previous experience.

Anyway, I am digging this storyline. 

I don't really see any of them as the leader of this group. To me, they do actually seem like three individuals with a common cause. This is probably because they were all allowed to act and speak differently in the promo.

Reigns seems like a muscle type. Strong and silent but when he says something people listen.

Rollins seems like he actually believes in whatever cause they supposedly are fighting for. He had conviction in his voice during his part of the promo. I could easily see a face turn for this guy.

Ambrose seems a little. . .off. I got a vibe from him that he knows the words he is saying are bullshit, and he is just doing this for a kind of sick fun, like he gets off on it.

Who knows, my feelings could be bullshit, but for the first time since this years MITB I really like the direction the main storyline is going.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Marty Vibe said:


> There isn't a fucking leader, jesus wept.


This.

Their strings are being pulled by someone bigger than them, who the leader is among them is irrelevant. The obsession with trying to find out who the leader is just asinine.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I've been reading the WWE threads on Facebook about the Shield.

Literally the stupidest people post in them.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



balefire said:


> Never really watched any of the threes stuff before, this, so my perspective isn't clouded by much previous experience.
> 
> Anyway, I am digging this storyline.
> 
> I don't really see any of them as the leader of this group. To me, they do actually seem like three individuals with a common cause. This is probably because they were all allowed to act and speak differently in the promo.
> 
> Reigns seems like a muscle type. Strong and silent but when he says something people listen.
> 
> Rollins seems like he actually believes in whatever cause they supposedly are fighting for. He had conviction in his voice during his part of the promo. I could easily see a face turn for this guy.
> 
> Ambrose seems a little. . .off. I got a vibe from him that he knows the words he is saying are bullshit, and he is just doing this for a kind of sick fun, like he gets off on it.
> 
> Who knows, my feelings could be bullshit, but for the first time since this years MITB I really like the direction the main storyline is going.


You nailed it pretty much.


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> One other thought - anyone notice that the "Shield" concept ties in very nicely with Ambrose's earlier promo with Foley? "You need to be held accountable" "You're a criminal, Mick" Crazed individuals taking the idea of justice into their own hands. ZOMG WWE HAS CONTINUITY


No. A Foley/Ambrose feud would have been better


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I thought they all did well. Each guy got a chance to let a little of their personalities out and no one guy over shadowed the other members of the group too much. 

Ambrose provided the charisma and was the defacto mouth piece in a way.
Rollins sounded good and delivered the name of the group, which was pretty much the whole point of the promo anyway.
and Reigns came off like a total bad ass whilst only saying a handful of words.

They all seem like equals, which is refreshing.

I'm really interested to see where they go with this from here.


----------



## animus

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I like em for pretty much the same reasons everyone else did. Can't wait to see what they do here on out.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



BarrettBarrage said:


> I've been reading the WWE threads on Facebook about the Shield.
> 
> Literally the stupidest people post in them.


I don't even bother reading the comments on Facebook, it's a bunch of idiots on there that make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I stay off Facebook and focus on Twitter, Tumblr, and other wrestling boards. So far they're getting mostly positive vibes from folks with Ambrose as the standout of course.


----------



## MarkyMark88

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I remember reading somewhere that officials felt that Roman was the Keats ready of the three, so it's good that they are sort of protecting him with being the silent badass type.

I was digging the promo and liked all three guys. I'm interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Reigns has a really good look to him like someone else said he looks like jason Momba(sp?) so when the silent guy opens his mouth you know only bad things are going to happen.

Ambrose is really unique from his body language to his loose canon methods in the ring....it's like he's holding back his disturbing side ..again like someone else said it's like what he was saying wasn't real he just wants to crush everything in the WWE 

Seth Rollins you can see this guy is well spoken and he'd most likely be the one who is going to turn face first when his team turns on him...


Reigns lifting up Rollins in the ring was pretty funny he just picked him up from being knocked out on the ring ropes and forced him back into the action lol


----------



## The Rock Forever

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

Bless these men. How uninteresting would the entire state of the WWE be without them right now?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

WWE bringing up more talent from NXT is a good thing. Them being used like this is also good. The one thing which I was happy with was Ambrose sending out the message they were different from Nexus and NWO. That and the fact Roman Reigns looks a beast.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

The fact that the segment was likely taped says A LOT. WWE probably wanted to make sure the promo was perfect, or just the message they wanted to get across came across perfectly. If it was live, something could have easily gone wrong. Here, they control everything.


----------



## balefire

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I know this is somewhat off topic, but I think that this would be the perfect song for them.






It is an easy song to walk to, and just gives off a menacing vibe. And not the kind where its like "Oh shit, business just picked up!" like Austin, Rock, or Lesnar. More of a "We are in a dangerous place and I am very nervous" vibe.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I like their reasoning for going after Ryback. Though, I hope to convey their point they made in the promo and actually go after Punk eventually.


----------



## Freeway.86

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



WallofShame said:


> The fact that the segment was likely taped says A LOT. WWE probably wanted to make sure the promo was perfect, or just the message they wanted to get across came across perfectly. If it was live, something could have easily gone wrong. Here, they control everything.


I think having it pre taped as the best thing. You never know how a crowd is gonna react and these guys getting the WHAT treatment wouldn't have been good. Having them be interviewed in the makes them look a bit ordinary IMO. Right now they're rouges who sneak attack via the crowd. Let them stay that way for a while.

I haven't seen much of Ambrose's work in FCW, but I thought he came across fantastic. He had a Brian Pillman edge to him and I mean that in a good way. Reigns is gonna be great in the silent enforcer role. He came across as a bad ass dude you don't want to mess with. Rollins oddly felt a bit out of place if only because I'm so used to seeing him as the ultimate baby face hero. Now that being said he was well spoken and, most importantly, what they were saying made sense. You understand what these men's motivations are, but you know there's more to this we're not being told. 

I've been way down on wrestling the past few months, but this is making me come back.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

What i really liked on Raw was while they was beating Kane down and Ryback's music hit they didn't run off in a cowardly heel fashion. They stood there like "alright bring it on motherfucker" and took him on.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Ambrose is this business. I look forward to the moments he creates in the future. He's created a few already. And Reigns is gonna be great too, a lot of upside. Same for Rollins. 

"Nope........"


----------



## Praetorian Guard

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> What i really liked on Raw was while they was beating Kane down and Ryback's music hit they didn't run off in a cowardly heel fashion. They stood there like "alright bring it on motherfucker" and took him on.


Spot on...I was waiting to see how they'd react and I wasn't disappointed. I like how everything played out...so far so good.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> "Nope........"


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

iamnotanugget said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Nimbus

How original.


----------



## ▲E.

Nimbus said:


> How original.


Not only the three men in black standing over one person, but what about how WWE uses a square with three ropes for all their matches!? Where do they get off.. Blatent rip-off of TNA


----------



## Striketeam

I have posted this promo before but I'm doing it again for the people who haven't seen it.






Seriously, so much potential for these two.


----------



## Bushmaster

Nimbus said:


> How original.


:lmao what an idiot. Aces and Eights is so original right lol. Hopefully ur joking


----------



## sliplink

If Ambrose would have played a bit with his mouth and his grin, he looked so damn much like Joker.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Striketeam said:


> I have posted this promo before but I'm doing it again for the people who haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, so much potential for these two.


I wanna see them feud again sooooo bad it's killing me but at the same time I don't want to see WWE screw it up either.


----------



## Quasi Juice

The interview was good. Obviously Ambrose wasn't crazy Joker Ambrose because that doesn't fit the gimmick. He's still somewhat "different" from the rest in his facial expressions though which makes him stand out. Rollins came off well too and I like that they limited Reigns' mic time to put across that he's the silent muscle of the group. I also like the stable name, although isn't it a direct rip off of the TV show The Shield?



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> In the interview Roman is still coming off as the leader - I mean he called the shot to end the interview and the other two followed.
> 
> I'd dig the references to honor a helluva lot more if it was Ohno or Cesaro in the role of Reigns.





SteenIsGod said:


> ROMAN REIGNS IS THE LEADER LOL LOL LOL
> 
> A Guy to the Caliber of Ambrose is playing 2nd to ROMAN F'N REIGNS. Words can't describe, how stupid, but funny this is.


He's not. Fuck sake the IWC overreacts to small things so much. You spoil your own fun by overanalyzing everything and bitching about how Ambrose isn't the Joker etc etc. Ambrose was always mentioned first, he was talking the most, the camera was on him the most, he was closest to Cole. If anything Ambrose is the leader. However, I don't think there's any leader so far. Reigns is the muscle of the group.



Nimbus said:


> How original.


Three men attacking one wrestler has never been done before A&E's right? What a crock of shit. Not to mention the two stables aren't remotely similar to each other in principles, clothing etc.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Nimbus said:


> How original.


I knew your name was familiar. 



Nimbus said:


> What a horrible show......they really deserve these low ratings. This willbe the last time i watch this garbage,. (Oct 29th)


----------



## NoyK

Not sure if I dig 'The Shield'.

I mean the name, not the stable itself. Although, I actually expected better from them on that segment. 

Hopefully they get in-ring promo time next week, and let Ambrose do 90% of the Mic work. Rollins... I don't know, in the Mic I just don't buy him. Reigns I do not know much about so for now I won't criticize him.


----------



## ellthom

The Shield will just be cutting room floor stuff for these three. IT will help establish them as singles stars by the end of it. Who will be the break out star of the group we will have to wait and see. Give it some time first if anything this group will help establish the three of them. Just don't expect it to happen in one night.


----------



## kent8

They all are gonna be jobbed to Ryback.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

of course they are


----------



## kent8

Reigns is the leader. Who would say something like this interview is over, let's go... to their boss.


----------



## STEVALD

WWE has played this angle to perfection so far and I hope they don't screw it up now. 

I liked Seth Rollins since a long time as I had seen a bit of him in FCW and in the new NXT. He just screams babyface, but he has managed to play the heel role quite well so far. He's amazing in the ring but his promos aren't really top notch all the time, but he did cut a good one last night. I didn't really like the WWE's idea of putting Roman Reigns alongside Seth and Dan at first but even he has grown on me now. Its quite clear that he's going to be the one who proves that actions speak louder than words. His size/look alone makes his moves look impactful, like the spear and the powerbomb he executed on Ryback. He's clearly the enforcer of the group. And Dan Ambroz. I had read a lot of positive things about him everywhere but I hadn't really seen any of his work till this week, when I thought of YTing him. Man, he did live upto the hype. He's clearly the best one on the mic amongst the three and he just oozes charisma and makes his presence felt. He's just as good, or even better than Rollins in the ring. And judging by how things look so far, I don't think they have a leader. Its just three men with one goal - to fight against injustice. 

CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler were the two main reasons why I used to tune in to watch Raw every week. I guess I just got another reason now.


----------



## Death Rider

kent8 said:


> Reigns is the leader. Who would say something like this interview is over, let's go... to their boss.


Or maybe there is no leader and people are looking waaay too deeply into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Starbuck

Ambrose and Reigns are perfect in this group and they are being presented very well. Ambrose as a guy teetering slightly on the edge of sanity with his whole Joker-esque portrayal of his character and Reigns as the silent but incredibly dominant badass who gets shit done. I like it. Rollins however, just doesn't fit and I said this as soon as they debuted. I wasn't happy with him being in the group and I'm still not. This dude is a face with the potential to reach Jeff Hardy level connections with the fans. I don't think having him in a heel stable was the right call tbh but we'll see. He still gave a good enough promo imo but he just doesn't click like the other two do. Maybe he just needs a bit more time.

And ffs, does it even matter who the leader is if there is one at all? Fucking fanboys. ZOMG AMBROSE DIDNT GET TO END DA PROMO DURR. Stop fucking crying and grow up. It's embarrassing.


----------



## ABK

I see great things for this stable. Just hoping they won't get fed to Ryback in the end. Love their booking so far and liked the interview. All the three have the potential to become bigger stars in future IMO. And to those who are saying there's a leader, there's no clear leader as yet in The Shield.


----------



## Klee

The only people 'The Shield' follow on twitter are:


Hootsuite
WWE
WWE Wrestlemania
WWE Universe
Jim Ross
Dusty Rhodes
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
and
Paul Heyman 
CM Punk

Those last two are interesting, considering there are only ten on the list.

Probably coincidence...


----------



## Starbuck

Cloverleaf said:


> The only people 'The Shield' follow on twitter are:
> 
> 
> Hootsuite
> WWE
> WWE Wrestlemania
> WWE Universe
> *Jim Ross*
> *Dusty Rhodes*
> Seth Rollins
> Dean Ambrose
> and
> Paul Heyman
> CM Punk
> 
> Those last two are interesting, considering there are only ten on the list.
> 
> Probably coincidence...


Holy crap! JR and Dusty are in on the conspiracy. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Green Light

HE'S GOT A BICYCLE!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Ambrose with his haircut, swat gear and lofty ideals of cleaning up society is reminding me of this guy


----------



## MiniKiller

Maybe Jim Ross wants the extra publicity to get a perma spot back at the booth!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Ambrose with his haircut, swat gear and lofty ideals of cleaning up society is reminding me of this guy


----------



## septurum

*Re: Most impressive member of The Shield as of now?*

Ambrose stole that interview.


----------



## Evolution

Ambrose didn't end the promos HE'S GOING BACK TO NXT!


----------



## Mr. I

I like how the interview already set up their eventual character progressions. Rollins came off as earnest, like he really believes he's doing good, setting him up to turn face down the road. Reigns kept some mystery, since he's a blank slate they can go either way with. Ambrose was charismatic, but "off", you can see it's going to eventually dawn on everyone (including his teammates) that he's completely crazy and dangerous.

I'm really liking this small, tightly knit group so far. They have a good dynamic going.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Evolution said:


> Ambrose didn't end the promos HE'S GOING BACK TO NXT!


im surprised this post wasnt made by a smark yet...well played, Evo. Well played.

With regards to the group though, "The Shield" is just too corny. But hey, it's just a name. It'll be interesting to see how it unfolds. I'm still sticking to my guns about it being run by Brad Maddox.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

I have hopes for Rollins. Especially after that kick to Bryan last night. 

Of course Ambrose is gonna kill on the mic and Reigns is gonna kill physically. 

Dat spear..


----------



## WashingtonD

This angle stinks so far. PG crap.


----------



## Evolution

I like "The Shield" it's a cool name.

Also quick promo breakdown:

Dean obviously the darkest/most demented one, came across the most natural, Rollins the idealistic one and will make the obvious babyface turn one day, Reigns did awesomely as the muscle. They all are equals which I like. Good promo, better that it was pre-taped to mask Rollins average mc skills and Reigns should stay silentish.


----------



## heelguy95

Evolution said:


> I like "The Shield" it's a cool name.
> 
> Also quick promo breakdown:
> 
> Dean obviously the darkest/most demented one, came across the most natural, Rollins the idealistic one and will make the obvious babyface turn one day, Reigns did awesomely as the muscle. They all are equals which I like. Good promo, better that it was pre-taped to mask Rollins average mc skills and Reigns should stay silentish.


Don't know what you mean by Ambrose being the demented one.. He sounded and looked completely normal, his gimmick right now is unknown. Please give me an example to prove how he is demented because I dont see it at ALL.


----------



## Heel

Liked everything they did tonight. The Shield name is pretty cool and all three guys offer something unique and different. Glad they stood tall once again but in a way that didn't make Ryback look weak either. My guess is they won't OFFICIALLY align with Punk and Heyman until TLC.

Ambrose should obviously do most of their talking but Rollins was good tonight too and Reigns played his role well.


----------



## TheRainKing

It's a boring, uncreative name if you ask me.

"Oh my god it's The Shield!!!!!"

"The Shield are here!!"

"What do The Shield have on their mind?"

Typical generic name.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I'm worried for Rollins out of the three of them, what does he do? Ambrose is obviously gonna rock on the mic and Reigns is obviously gonna tear shit in the ring with DAT SPEAR, that just leaves Rollins. Is he just gonna be the one who gets beat up by Ryback?


----------



## zkorejo

Agreed, Shield is a stupid name for a stable. Revolution would have been a good one.


----------



## Blommen

They did great last night and i am so impressed with reigns. I knew Ambrose was going to shine but Reigns really aced the silent muscle style and goddammit if he isn't one handsome motherfucker (no ****). that spear is one of the most believable i've seen in a loooooooooong time.

Rollins was kinda cringe worthy on the mic, but i don't expect him to get as much time in every promo. His true potential still lies in the ring and imo until his first match all he has to do is come off as acceptable. When he starts wrestling people will slowly forgive/forget his shortcomings on the stick.


----------



## MiniKiller

heelguy95 said:


> Don't know what you mean by Ambrose being the demented one.. He sounded and looked completely normal, his gimmick right now is unknown. Please give me an example to prove how he is demented because I dont see it at ALL.


I wouldn't say demented but there's stability issues. I'd call him unstable. From the way he asked what people, to how he starred at Cole, to how he rocked his chair side to side even to how he left having issues taking off his mic. Little pieces off him not being totally, well, stable.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What does everyone think about their look last night? The wearing bulletproof vest and other army gear like they're some black ops unit? I think it's interesting and way better than that generic shit they were wearing earlier.


----------



## MiniKiller

Heavenly Invader said:


> What does everyone think about their look last night? The wearing bulletproof vest and other army gear like they're some black ops unit? I think it's interesting and way better than that generic shit they were wearing earlier.


Big Boss Man would be proud


----------



## Blommen

Heavenly Invader said:


> What does everyone think about their look last night? The wearing bulletproof vest and other army gear like they're some black ops unit? I think it's interesting and way better than that generic shit they were wearing earlier.


I loved it as well for no other reason than it looked fucking cool. I definitely got a Mercenary vibe off them like people who are willing to do whatever it takes and break whatever rules to get the job done. And once again, no ****, but Reigns looked fucking fantastic, ridiculously good physique and look.


----------



## attitudEra

After seeing this Ambrose dude for the first time, I have to say I can see "it", if that makes any sense.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

Does anybody have a link to somewhere I can watch the interview and the final beatdown from last night? Stupid WWE.com doesn't let me stream and every other site I've tried has blocked it from being watched in the UK.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

heelguy95 said:


> Don't know what you mean by Ambrose being the demented one.. He sounded and looked completely normal, his gimmick right now is unknown. Please give me an example to prove how he is demented because I dont see it at ALL.


"Demented" is too strong of a word, but I could see little signs here and there of his character not being all there mentally, mainly in his manner of speech.

Anyway, the promo felt really awkward to me for some reason, but I like how they established each member's individual role in the group. I'm kinda surprised at how well Roman Reigns fits in, him being the silent badass meshes extremely well with Ambrose being the unhinged bigmouth. On the other hand, while it's cool that Rollins is involved in a big storyline, I don't think he should've been in this group. He's just too much of a natural face. Also WOW his delivery on the mic is bad.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

> Does anybody have a link to somewhere I can watch the interview and the final beatdown from last night? Stupid WWE.com doesn't let me stream and every other site I've tried has blocked it from being watched in the UK.


heres the interview


----------



## MiniKiller

Well I suppose Ambrose could one day "go to far" to cause Rollins face turn


----------



## NeyNey

_*Damn!!!!*_ :mark: 

That was so fucking awesome! :mark: :mark: :mark:

The interview was great!

Those three, just sitting there in their badass clothes. 
Ambrose totally FUCKING exceeded all my hopes, Rollins not bad at all (I thought he would maybe mess it up) and Reigns, the guy for the muscle fetishists.

I enjoyed the end of Raw, too.

I have nothing to complain about.
I wanna see *much* more of them.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Watch that video again and tell me Ambrose is just a "normal guy" now. Look at his facial expressions and movements, the way he speaks at times, he's still not some generic blue chipper. He has it.


----------



## Evil Peter

The trio seems to complement each other very well. Ambrose will certainly be the one that delivers the most gold on the mic but I don't agree that Rollins was really bad. He sounded fairly natural, definitely moreso than Ryback who has gotten some praise on the board. It wasn't something that instantly set his character down but that may come when some more emotion is involved. The positive surprise was Reigns though, who has a very good look and played his enforcer role as good as anyone could hope.


----------



## Big Dog

I didn't see them in NxT or any development, so atm none of the poll options apply for me, I'll wait until I see how they progress to decide whether any of them are impressive or jobbers in the making.


----------



## Brye

Enjoying these three guys so far. It's awesome to see Ambrose Rollins on television. The beatdowns of Ryback have been great, as was the interview.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

I voted Reigns, why? Because Ambrose might have shown his great mic skills, but to the casuals, Reigns and his 'big guy' physique was probably the most impressing. I'm not saying he has more talent, it just is what it is, he was the one who came of looking the most impressive, specially with that spear on Ryback.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Rollins is getting hate for no reason. The kid did great Ambrose was better talking and Reigns show he's a legit badass. Rollins will get his moment.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

Evil Peter said:


> The trio seems to complement each other very well. Ambrose will certainly be the one that delivers the most gold on the mic but I don't agree that Rollins was really bad. He sounded fairly natural, definitely moreso than Ryback who has gotten some praise on the board. It wasn't something that instantly set his character down but that may come when some more emotion is involved. The positive surprise was Reigns though, who has a very good look and played his enforcer role as good as anyone could hope.


I could sense some nervousness from Rollins. I think his main problem is his voice. I know, I know, he can't do anything about that, but he just sounds... well, like a geek. Definitely not like a badass vigilante. It's not to discredit Rollins, of course, I just don't think he suits this particular group.

As for the poll... I'm conflicted. Dean Ambrose was absolutely brilliant in FCW, but his interview was a little bit eh. Not bad, but pretty unremarkable. On the other hand, while I acknowledge we haven't heard enough from Reigns to pass judgement just yet, I thought he played the silent badass role to perfection. Plus dat spear.


----------



## Damien

Quasi Juice said:


> Watch that video again and tell me Ambrose is just a "normal guy" now. Look at his facial expressions and movements, the way he speaks at times, he's still not some generic blue chipper. He has it.


Yeah I really enjoyed the interview, watched it a few times now and the way he says "no" had me :mark: like a little kid again!


----------



## Genking48

PoisonMouse said:


> I'm worried for Rollins out of the three of them, what does he do? Ambrose is obviously gonna rock on the mic and Reigns is obviously gonna tear shit in the ring with DAT SPEAR, that just leaves Rollins. Is he just gonna be the one who gets beat up by Ryback?


Rollins is obviously going to be the athletic quick guy of the three, the one with the impressive highflying moves.

So far I'm more than happy with this, they all have their strenghts that add to the team both in ring and mic skill wise, their gear look great now and is improved since they were first there and their story is interesting.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

They all compliment each other well.


----------



## A$AP

I got something to say...

That was *awesome*. :mark:


----------



## Damien

I actually liked Reigns as well in the interview when before I was adamant he was awful...he is the powerhouse of the group and in turn will be the strongest out of the group


----------



## Smoogle

Ambrose - The Voice
Reigns - The muslce
Rollins - the athlete (Not sure)
Heyman/Punk - The brain


----------



## The Enforcer

I was very impressed with both the interview and the beatdown last night. Ambrose stood out for me the most speaking as you can already tell based on his mannerisms he's going to be the loose cannon of the group. Rollins did alright but his voice bothered me a little bit (maybe I'm prejudiced against the Iowa accent being a Wisconsinite) and he seemed a little unsure of himself. Reigns has been a pleasant surprise so far as he's looked good during the beatdowns and delivered his few lines perfectly.

What I really liked about last night, as I'm sure others have mentioned, is that they stood their ground when Ryback came out and brought the fight to him. It seems like we've been conditioned over the years to expect a heel group to bail when a powerhouse face comes out so that's been a nice change of pace. It's probably too early for this but I'd love to see a Shield vs. Danielson/Kane/Ryback match next week since I've yet to see Reigns work.


----------



## Skinners_barber

Just waiting for the Dean Ambrose wank fest in the next couple of weeks...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP

Ambrose's mannerisms reminded me of Joker a little bit. The way he was waiting for Cole to respond and the way he said nope and shook his head. It didn't come off as demented as someone said it just came off as unstable.

I was marking big time.


----------



## Big Dog

Skinners_barber said:


> Just waiting for the Dean Ambrose wank fest in the next couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


It's already started for some.


----------



## NeyNey

Big Dog said:


> It's already started for some.


----------



## superfudge

I think they've all impressed me with the interview, and I'm happy with the way the characters have been portrayed based on their natural personas.

You've got Dean Ambrose - everyone is assuming that because he's an excellent talker, he'll be the brains of the outfit. However, he's more deranged and the biggest heel in the group, seemingly unpredictable and the way he was ferociously attacking Ryback suggests that he wants to cause trouble all the time.

Then, the actual brains, Seth Rollins - the way he talked suggested a more calculated, calmer persona. Still aggressive and evil, but he seems like the most sympathetic and reasonable one in the group.

And, of course, Roman Reigns - didn't think much of him at first, but when he first spoke, people took notice the most. He's not just a big muscle guy, he's intense and intimidating. He wants to make people feel uneasy, reminds me a bit of Brock Lesnar's stuff earlier this year. 

If I had to predict what was cause the group to disintegrate, I'd bet Rollins would break away from the sadistic ways of Ambrose and the violent ways of Reigns.


----------



## Damien

Skinners_barber said:


> Just waiting for the Dean Ambrose wank fest in the next couple of weeks...
> [/color]


Already Done! :cheer


----------



## tbp82

I watched Raw last night with a cousin of mine who is a big TV wrestling fan but not a member of the IWC. He watches Raw, Smackdown, Impact, and Main Event but could care less about anything that is not on TV indies locals etc......here was our interaction during The Shield interview. 

When they first showed the three sitting there he said "dang, dude is big look at his arms" he was talking about Reigns. I said yeah he's big he's the brother of Rosey he said "yeah I can see the family resemblance."


I said this Ambrose guy is a good talker. He said "He looks like a wimp I could probably beat him up." 

When Reigns said I'll talk when I'm ready to talk. He said "Dude might be cold"

When Reigns said I got something to say we've said enough this interview is over he said "dude just told them to roll out"\

So take those comments for what their worth. Basically, a diss on Ambrose because of look. No talk of Rollins. Reigns seem to dominate the conversation.


----------



## DOPA

Thought the interview was a good start for this group. Not amazing, but it definitely did enough to keep intrigue. Ambrose even scripted and having to act more normal than usual because of the angle really stood out with his mannerisms, facial expressions and body language. Reminded me of Brian Pillman/ the Joker, especially when he took off the mic. You could definitely tell Ambrose was a bit off the wall and is a loose cannon waiting to explode. As expected he stood out the most. And just think guys to those of us who know Ambrose's talent. This is like the smallest taste of what Ambrose is capable of.

Reigns I have to agree surprised me and I really like the fact they are going with the almost silent muscle enforcer type gimmick. He is definitely imposing and intimidating, someone who is not to be messed with and who you listen to when he speaks. Complements Ambrose really well. Rollins....ehhh I don't think he fits the group, his promo was articulate and it was good. Does come across the most convicting in terms of the message and his idealism is reeking for sure. But to me he just doesn't suit being a heel in this group and doesn't quite fit in. I hope in the future he does turn face once this angle has ran a bit of its course.

The beat down to end the show I liked. Liked how they took out Kane and Bryan and especially standing their ground and not running away from Ryback. Too many times we see heels run away from the monster faces so it was a nice change to see the shield just be like "fucking bring it" and take the beating before coming back. Reigns's spear was :mark: :mark: :mark: Absolutely devastating, I loved it.

This certainly has my intrigue and interest so far.


----------



## tbp82

If The Shield is there to stop "injustices" shouldn't The Rock be destroyed for coming in from hollywood and ending CM Punks reign when he's had the title for over a year..........just a thought. Or maybe...............The Rock is the one behind the shield keeping the title on Punk for him to get his match at the rumble. Not gonna happen but just saying both the above scenarios make sense.


----------



## El_Absoluto

The shield has been awesome so far, we got some character development, Rollings kicked Bryan, Reigns speared Ryback and Ambrose beat the living shit out of Ryback.

Problem is... Ryback squashing all 3 of them is the only possible outcome...


----------



## Shad Gaspard

I hope they give the green light for these guys to attack the Rock. What better way to establish your new heel group then by going after to the top face of all time. Hey, anyone else notice that the newest big angle dosnt involve Cena??? (Y)


----------



## tbp82

Shad Gaspard said:


> I hope they give the green light for these guys to attack the Rock. What better way to establish your new heel group then by going after to the top face of all time. Hey, anyone else notice that the newest big angle dosnt involve Cena??? (Y)


Not only noticed that the big angle doesn't involve Cena but loving it. I suggested above an attack on The Rock but I'm not sure also *if* they are going to acknowledge Reigns family connections (so far they haven't) wouldn't he not want his cousin to be attacked. I hope for the attack on The Rock or better yet they are working for The Rock but again I doubt it.


----------



## A$AP

These guys are being built up as another stepping stone for Ryback.

It's the same formula they used with Nexus. Build them up as a legitimate threat so that Cena can send them crashing and benefit. Replace Cena with Ryback.

The best we can hope for is that they recover.


----------



## JY57

Shad Gaspard said:


> I hope they give the green light for these guys to attack the Rock. What better way to establish your new heel group then by going after to the top face of all time. *Hey, anyone else notice that the newest big angle dosnt involve Cena*??? (Y)


for now. Knowing Vince, after his story with Ziggler/AJ ends, they will have him & Ryback fight The Shield, while Punk has The Rock to worry about.


----------



## Davion McCool

That...totally didn't suck. I was super skeptical about them debuting Ambrose and Rollins together, without their established, successful persona, but you can see that in this little tight-knit group they are already letting their characters shine through. Reigns in particular looks like a revelation, I've never seen the guy look this good before. Silent enforcer badass really suits him as a role, it seemed to come naturally. He looked more at home in that interview than I've ever seen him in FCW/NXT.


----------



## VLR

Have they been stabbed? No. Why? Because they wear stab proof vests.


----------



## HEELKris

The Shield is only good because of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## TheVoiceless

The Shield definitely has me interested in RAW more then the past few weeks. Ambrose feels like the leader for sure.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

So far, So good IMO. 

Really liked everything about it, Ambrose got across him being a little 'different', Rollins might not be a natural heel but its fine for a debut and he'll obviously eventually break away as the first to turn face when required. Reigns looks badass, all three have done a good job so far. 

I said it prior that if they were labelled as Punk's henchman directly it would end sour but I like how they've played it, this way they can help Punk but not directly connected to him yet.


----------



## JY57

> Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins
> Breathing life into gasping lungs. We are here to right the wrongs. @theshieldwwe


-


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Not gonna lie that spear by Reigns was fucking sweet.


----------



## truk83

They are clearly heels, and I think if this group was really behind what they said they would have attacked The Big Show when he came out at the end of the Sheamus/Cesaro match. Right now their excuse as to why they do what they do is poor, but how they explained it came off much better. This is a case where the talent is making the angle better. I was surprised at how comfortable each member was no the mic. Each person had their own distinct identity without really saying much. Dean in the face, Rollins playing neutral in the middle of the two, and Reigns coming off legit nasty.


----------



## Tonafide

Just throwing my opinion out. I could be completely wrong but it would be nice to see this 


Am I the only one that thinks Punk isn't involved with "The Shield"

What if this isn't Punks "revolution" or "group of change"

What if its Cena pulling the strings in The Shield? I might be wrong but its a good guess, from my understanding Cena never beat Punk? Correct me if im wrong, but what if "The Shield" is protecting CM Punk from dropping the title to anyone until Cena gets back into the title hunt. Cena could want revenge or to redeem himself from all the chances at the title or its steaming from jealousy?

We know punk hates us internet wrestling fans, he constantly throws shots with heyman at us on RAW and even through twitter. Punk has even trolled us before in ROH before he left for the WWE. I highly doubt Punk would agree to do a storyline where it seems so obvious that hes apart of something, i could be wrong...


Thoughts?!


----------



## A$AP

Tonafide said:


> What if its Cena pulling the strings in The Shield?


Here we go. fpalm

Time for the monthly "THIS IS THE STORYLINE WHERE CENA WILL TURN" conspiracy theories.


----------



## ElTerrible

tbp82 said:


> I watched Raw last night with a cousin of mine who is a big TV wrestling fan but not a member of the IWC. He watches Raw, Smackdown, Impact, and Main Event but could care less about anything that is not on TV indies locals etc......here was our interaction during The Shield interview.
> 
> When they first showed the three sitting there he said "dang, dude is big look at his arms" he was talking about Reigns. I said yeah he's big he's the brother of Rosey he said "yeah I can see the family resemblance."
> 
> 
> I said this Ambrose guy is a good talker. He said "He looks like a wimp I could probably beat him up."
> 
> When Reigns said I'll talk when I'm ready to talk. He said "Dude might be cold"
> 
> When Reigns said I got something to say we've said enough this interview is over he said "dude just told them to roll out"\
> 
> So take those comments for what their worth. Basically, a diss on Ambrose because of look. No talk of Rollins. Reigns seem to dominate the conversation.


I agree. Don´t know the guys either and just looked at the pictures on page one. I´d say Ambrose looks like an alcoholic/drug addict, who needs to wash his hair. Reigns has the looks.


----------



## JY57

lol Cena. NO, if anything this is leading to them working for Heyman, but Punk knows nothing about it.


----------



## Damien

Tonafide said:


> What if its Cena pulling the strings in The Shield?


I think if that happens I throw my television out the window


----------



## NeyNey

> What if its Cena pulling the strings in The Shield?


----------



## Davion McCool

Just watched last night's attack. That was honestly the best heel beatdown of a face I've seen in years. Everything, from Ryback's initial throwing the three of them off of him, to the bumps they all took, the powerbomb on Rollins, the kicks and punches and the awesome spots of the Spear and Reign's picking up Rollins and chucking him in Ryback's direction. Really great stuff, I was skeptical about this angle but now I'm sold.

One thing that helps is that they are all pretty big guys. The Nexus had numbers on their side, but all three of the Shield are genuinely big, strong guys. Partly as a result, this was the sort of beatdown that still made the guy on the recieving end look like $100.


----------



## Bushmaster

Does anyone else mark out whenever Dean Amrbose is saying we're not mercenaries, we're not Nexus or NWO cuz if u want NWO go buy the DVD. After watching the interview again I like how each person has a different personality.


----------



## Evil Peter

Tonafide said:


> Just throwing my opinion out. I could be completely wrong but it would be nice to see this
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks Punk isn't involved with "The Shield"
> 
> What if this isn't Punks "revolution" or "group of change"
> 
> What if its Cena pulling the strings in The Shield? I might be wrong but its a good guess, from my understanding Cena never beat Punk? Correct me if im wrong, but what if "The Shield" is protecting CM Punk from dropping the title to anyone until Cena gets back into the title hunt. Cena could want revenge or to redeem himself from all the chances at the title or its steaming from jealousy?
> 
> We know punk hates us internet wrestling fans, he constantly throws shots with heyman at us on RAW and even through twitter. Punk has even trolled us before in ROH before he left for the WWE. I highly doubt Punk would agree to do a storyline where it seems so obvious that hes apart of something, i could be wrong...
> 
> 
> Thoughts?!


If Cena hired them it would be incredibly weird that they made it so Punk could pin Cena at Survivor Series. And Cena isn't exactly having big trouble finding title shots.

I think they are either working with Heyman/Punk or they actually are on their own (the latter is less likely). Punk tweeted quite a while ago that Ambrose was their secret weapon and he seems to like to foreshadow things far before they come to life, so most people will have forgotten it when things play out.


----------



## The GOAT One

Hopefully they keep them looking strong for a while yet, be cool to see them team and dominate in the Rumble.


----------



## Blood Bath

How ever is behind this(creative wise) needs to develop the storylines from now on. This is how you establish stars you bring them in with groups and build them up. Thats how every big star made their name, well most of them


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

Evil Peter said:


> If Cena hired them it would be incredibly weird that they made it so Punk could pin Cena at Survivor Series. And Cena isn't exactly having big trouble finding title shots.
> 
> I think they are either working with Heyman/Punk or they actually are on their own (the latter is less likely). Punk tweeted quite a while ago that Ambrose was their secret weapon and he seems to like to foreshadow things far before they come to life, so most people will have forgotten it when things play out.


if cena is involved in this angle there's no hope


----------



## Mr. I

Someone needs to tell Rollins to stop wearing those hats, at least on TV. He wore them sometimes in FCW, too, and they always look silly on him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Thought all 3 men did very well. Played their roles well. Ambrose was very good in the interview. Like other have said, he was very calm but you could tell that he was trying to get across in the audience's minds "huh, there is something off w/ this guy." Rollins was very good as well. He was very believable and sounded very calm. I am w/ the majority that he will turn face eventually and feud w/ Ambrose and/or Reigns. Reigns did what he needed, and looked like a bad ass doing it. Going forward, as far as talking goes, it should Ambrose doing 50%, Rollins doing 40%, and Reigns doing 10%.

Also, a question: Anyone think The Shield might challenge for the Tag Team Championship? Think about it. They went after Kane and Bryan. The teams have beef w/ each other. They have a reason to fight each other. It was rumored that Kane & Bryan would defend their belts against SinSterio and The PTPs in a ladder match. Why not add The Shield (most likely Rollins and Ambrose) and make it a Four Way.

Also, one small thing I noticed. During the main event Reigns appeared by himself while Rollins and Ambrose appeared together. This makes me believe that these two will be somewhat of a tag team while Reigns again is the enforcer.

What do you think of my prediction? 




x78 said:


> Rollins is a natural face whose biggest strength is his in-ring connection with the crowd, he didn't really suit a heel promo like that but he did alright IMO.


Agreed. He did fine and I have no doubt he will continue to do fine as a heel. But his biggest strength is as a face. W/ his natural connection w/ the crowd and amazing and wild in ring ability, he could be that next Jeff Hardy type of face.



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> For a change, WWE played that perfectly. Ambrose seemed slightly unhinged and confrontational, Rollins came across as being very articulate with a fire burning inside him and Reigns just seemed completely intimidating, apart from the stupid look on Cole's face at the end.


(Y)



David Banner said:


> What i really liked on Raw was while they was beating Kane down and Ryback's music hit they didn't run off in a cowardly heel fashion. They stood there like "alright bring it on motherfucker" and took him on.


Loved it as well. The WWE camera team did a great job there. As soon as Ryback's music hits, they close up to Punk's face w/ The Shield waiting for him right behind Punk. Laughed my ass off when Punk jumped over the barricade. Just the way he did it was so funny.



WashingtonD said:


> This angle stinks so far. PG crap.


What does PG have to do w/ this? Seriously, dumb comment.


----------



## LoMein

I feel like this is what they meant to do with 3MB but then that ended up sucking. The Shield could be very awesome if they don't screw it up. Ill be disappointed if they end up helping Punk in TLC though.


----------



## Mr. I

LoMein said:


> I feel like this is what they meant to do with 3MB but then that ended up sucking. The Shield could be very awesome if they don't screw it up. Ill be disappointed if they end up helping Punk in TLC though.


I don't know what you're talking about with 3MB. That is a comedy stable, meant to give some low card guys a new gimmick. It's not meant to dominate the shows, it's for fun (and it is fun, the stable brings a lot of good comedy). It might take off, and help their standing a lot, it might not.

This, The Shield, is a main event stable very much meant to play a major role.


----------



## Old_Skool

They did in 2/3 minutes what most stables are unable to do within months of TV time; character development, after watching that short interview you could already tell that Ambrose is going to end up being the border-line insane, sadistic, joker-esque member (bare in mind I haven't laid eyes on any of his work before this), Rollins comes across as 'doing the right thing' and seems to believe the intentions of the group are pure (and I'm calling it now Rollins will leave the group first and turn face against Ambrose/Punk (IF he's involved) and then Reigns, the strong silent type which I think is a really clever way of booking him as I've seen his NXT stuff and whilst he does have the 'look' he is VERY 'green' and atleast in this way it could mask his negatives. All in all am impressed with how this storyline and group has been booked (so far atleast), hopefully it continues because frankly there isn't that much else worth watching on RAW these days.


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> No more matching black attire, no more being Punk's goons. Have Punk introduce them all and give them mic time, put them over as legit superstars in their own right and not just Nexus 2.0.


My first impression of The Shield was "Another Aces & Eights?" I mean, the suits make them look like something out of The Dark Knight Rises. They look like action stars. Roman has a really bright future ahead of him and I don't say that often. Not especially on the first day. 

I dunno about Dean Ambrose, he's got a lot of hype around him, but I dunno. The only thing I see good about him so far is the Mic segments. Especially in that interview with Cole.


----------



## Mr. I

TD Stinger said:


> Thought all 3 men did very well. Played their roles well. Ambrose was very good in the interview. Like other have said, he was very calm but you could tell that he was trying to get across in the audience's minds "huh, there is something off w/ this guy." Rollins was very good as well. He was very believable and sounded very calm. I am w/ the majority that he will turn face eventually and feud w/ Ambrose and/or Reigns. Reigns did what he needed, and looked like a bad ass doing it. Going forward, as far as talking goes, it should Ambrose doing 50%, Rollins doing 40%, and Reigns doing 10%.
> 
> Also, a question: Anyone think The Shield might challenge for the Tag Team Championship? Think about it. They went after Kane and Bryan. The teams have beef w/ each other. They have a reason to fight each other. It was rumored that Kane & Bryan would defend their belts against SinSterio and The PTPs in a ladder match. Why not add The Shield (most likely Rollins and Ambrose) and make it a Four Way.
> 
> Also, one small thing I noticed. During the main event Reigns appeared by himself while Rollins and Ambrose appeared together. This makes me believe that these two will be somewhat of a tag team while Reigns again is the enforcer.
> 
> What do you think of my prediction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. He did fine and I have no doubt he will continue to do fine as a heel. But his biggest strength is as a face. W/ his natural connection w/ the crowd and amazing and wild in ring ability, he could be that next Jeff Hardy type of face.
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it as well. The WWE camera team did a great job there. As soon as Ryback's music hits, they close up to Punk's face w/ The Shield waiting for him right behind Punk. Laughed my ass off when Punk jumped over the barricade. Just the way he did it was so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> What does PG have to do w/ this? Seriously, dumb comment.











Punk is amazingly hammy as a heel, he does everything in such an over the top manner, it's really fun to watch. He practically somersaults over the barrier.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Stone Cold X said:


> My first impression of The Shield was "Another Aces & Eights?" I mean, the suits make them look like something out of The Dark Knight Rises. They look like action stars. Roman has a really bright future ahead of him and I don't say that often. Not especially on the first day.
> 
> I dunno about Dean Ambrose, he's got a lot of hype around him, but I dunno. *The only thing I see good about him so far is the Mic segments*. Especially in that interview with Cole.


Thats all thats required to succeed to be honest.


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Old_Skool said:


> Thats all thats required to succeed to be honest.


Is that why you like Ziggler!?


----------



## Rocky Mark

this caught me off guard, but what if they pulled the ultimate decoy and reveal that The Rock was the mastermind behind the shield ? 

think about it, Roman Reigns is his cousin, and the motive is that he doesn't want non of Ryback at the Rumble and he figured Punk was the easier target 

and if you really want to root it out, have heyman double cross Punk and join The Rock, and that Heyman only managed Punk to keep the title on him until the Royal Rumble 

this process could turn Punk into a face 


99.99% chance it's not gonna happen, but it would be cool tho, it's just like Goldberg vs Hulk Hogan and the NWO in 98


----------



## Stone Cold X

Rocky Mark said:


> think about it, *Roman Reigns is his cousin*, and the motive is that he doesn't want non of Ryback at the Rumble and he figured Punk was the easier target


Really? Well, that *explains* why I feel he has a bright future!


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*



Stone Cold X said:


> Is that why you like Ziggler!?


Ziggler the last two weeks has cut some fantastic promos tbh.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Stone Cold X said:


> Really? Well, that *explains* why I feel he has a bright future!


Just because he's related to a Legend doesn't mean he's going to have a bright future,look at at Ted Dibase Jr.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Who else caught that amazing enzuiguri from Rollins?? LOL


----------



## new_year_new_start

WashingtonD said:


> This angle stinks so far. PG crap.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Rocky Mark said:


> this caught me off guard, but what if they pulled the ultimate decoy and reveal that The Rock was the mastermind behind the shield ?
> 
> think about it, Roman Reigns is his cousin, and the motive is that he doesn't want non of Ryback at the Rumble and he figured Punk was the easier target
> 
> and if you really want to root it out, have heyman double cross Punk and join The Rock, and that Heyman only managed Punk to keep the title on him until the Royal Rumble
> 
> this process could turn Punk into a face
> 
> 
> 99.99% chance it's not gonna happen, but it would be cool tho, it's just like Goldberg vs Hulk Hogan and the NWO in 98


thats a pretty nice idea and i would love to see it happen but people wont chant for punk against the rock 

even though i would still like to see it


----------



## Asenath

BKKsoulcity said:


> Who else caught that amazing enzuiguri from Rollins?? LOL


I did! The boy is like buttah in the ring.


----------



## Striker

The Shield is looking good so far.

Very cool gimmick and a story line that has me guessing. Nice!

WWE did a great job with Reigns in not having him talk much.


----------



## H4L

Aren't Punk and the guys standing behind him in the Wrestlemania videogame commercial dressed very similarly to The Shield?


----------



## SAMCRO

H4L said:


> Aren't Punk and the guys standing behind him in the Wrestlemania videogame commercial dressed very similarly to The Shield?


lol yeah i was thinking the same thing


Spoiler: Punk


----------



## Loader230

*Who is the leader?*

Who is the leader? I believe it's reigns.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Adolf Hitler











Heyman


----------



## kent8

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Brad Maddox.


----------



## DA

*Re: Who is the leader?*

:heyman


----------



## x78

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Fandango.


----------



## N-destroy

*Re: Who is the leader?*

CM Punk...in a few weeks.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Paul Heyman.


----------



## Duke6881

I see some people did not like the interview. I liked it. Showed three different characters. and for the ones that are saying he acted like a normal guy.NOPE. You gotta pay more attention to detail on Ambrose mostly his expressions and the way he carries himself..and all the articles on wwe.com has descried him as unpredictable .and since it's on WWE.com that's what they want you to know about him.So don't worry about his character


----------



## JY57

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Shao Kahn. They are from the realm of outworld.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Ryback


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Claire Lynch or The Inanimate Carbon Rod


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Who is the leader?*



N-destroy said:


> CM Punk...in a few weeks.


I dunno. His leadership of the stable is quite obvious. 

I mean, they spared CM Punk 2 times already. You'd think The Shield would have attacked CM Punk last night... but no, they allowed CM Punk to stare down at them. I mean, fuck's sake, Punk's sitting there, trying to digest all of this. 

WWE needs to stop making this subtle, and make it extremely obvious. It's not even subtle anymore. And it's the first night. 

My cynical schema tells me it's CM Punk. Ambrose and CM Punk met each other before, so this... "leadership" isn't exactly a foreign concept. 

The other weird thing is, Heymen's in the background, _*not even*_ trying to consult Punk.

If WWE's trying to be subtle, it's not working on me. Therefore it's not convincing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Who is the leader?*

Where's the Brad Maddox option?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

I don't think there is a poll which Ambrose will lose here


----------



## Ham and Egger

Perfect.Insanity said:


> I don't think there is a poll which Ambrose will lose here


If there was a poll asking who will most likely be a future jobber....


----------



## El_Absoluto

Am I the only one who thinks that a WM 29 handicap match between The Shield and Undertaker would be awesome?


----------



## Stall_19

Not sure why Ambrose is winning the poll, he hasn't done anything yet. Reigns has been the most impressive and most noticeable in this short time by far. That spear last night looked brutal and he has a very good look. I think they should definitely push him as the powerhouse of the group.


----------



## Smoogle

wasn't paul heyman suppose to speak to maddox to fix the problem...I still wonder where he stands in all that - would be funny if he was the ref again for the ryback match


----------



## BarrettBarrage

tbp82 said:


> I said this Ambrose guy is a good talker. He said "He looks like a wimp I could probably beat him up."



This is a pet peeve of mine.

"Oh man, this Rhodes guy looks like a total ......; I could totally take him out IF I WANTED"

No I seriously doubt you fucking could.

Maybe it's because Ambrose was sitting down, Ambrose is actually pretty big so.... once again I doubt it.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Smoogle said:


> wasn't paul heyman suppose to speak to maddox to fix the problem...I still wonder where he stands in all that - would be funny if he was the ref again for the ryback match


They probably talked about the weather. 

Maybe Maddox will play a role in TLC or just get re-introduced in the future stable with Punk.


----------



## DA

Incoming swerves :russo

:Rock2 is the leader. He has hired The Shield to protect Punk until the Rumble where he can have him all to himself.

DAT Raw 1000 revenge


----------



## Evil Peter

BarrettBarrage said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> "Oh man, this Rhodes guy looks like a total ......; I could totally take him out IF I WANTED"
> 
> No I seriously doubt you fucking could.
> 
> Maybe it's because Ambrose was sitting down, Ambrose is actually pretty big so.... once again I doubt it.


That sort of thing is also almost always said by people that can't actually fight and think they are far tougher than they probably are.


----------



## nclegacy

*what if.... The Shield*

i never post on here this is my first time, so don't rip me too hard. but what if The Shield was brought in to insure that Punk keeps the belt so that the Rock can defeat CM Punk himself for the WWE Title. I know that Reigns has ties with the Rock so what if its the Rock thats behind the whole thing.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: what if.... The Shield*

not a bad idea but the Rock cant be the heel....


----------



## Pongo

Old_Skool said:


> They did in 2/3 minutes what most stables are unable to do within months of TV time; character development, after watching that short interview you could already tell that Ambrose is going to end up being the border-line insane, sadistic, joker-esque member (bare in mind I haven't laid eyes on any of his work before this), Rollins comes across as 'doing the right thing' and seems to believe the intentions of the group are pure (and I'm calling it now Rollins will leave the group first and turn face against Ambrose/Punk (IF he's involved) and then Reigns, the strong silent type which I think is a really clever way of booking him as I've seen his NXT stuff and whilst he does have the 'look' he is VERY 'green' and atleast in this way it could mask his negatives. All in all am impressed with how this storyline and group has been booked (so far atleast), hopefully it continues because frankly there isn't that much else worth watching on RAW these days.


they gave me the same feelings and actually they can portray the differences between them even more next week with a very simple booking, let them have their first single match

reigns vs kane... this should allows him to showcase some strenght feat

rollins vs an heel... to help him to connect with the crowd

ambrose vs bryan... just let bryan cut a promo with kane about how he knows dean ambrose, he knows how insane he is and that he wants to deal with him, but when the time for bryan to enter the ring comes, he's nowhere to be found, so ambrose wins and they can move on. At the end of the episode they can show the security finds bryan hanging upsidedown with something like AH AH written all over his body


dude, sorry for my english i'm italian

edit: oh and from that u can have rollins asking ambrose if he got anything to do with that and that it's going to far, ambrose plays the innocent and reigns defends him


----------



## Oakue

*Re: what if.... The Shield*



nclegacy said:


> i never post on here this is my first time, so don't rip me too hard. but what if The Shield was brought in to insure that Punk keeps the belt so that the Rock can defeat CM Punk himself for the WWE Title. I know that Reigns has ties with the Rock so what if its the Rock thats behind the whole thing.


I have to be honest. The thought did cross my mind that Rock is the leader, especially when some other nxt guys were saying things on twitter like my time soon...2 months...

Of course 2 month from now is January and the RR. Just in tome for The Rock to make his reappearance on the scene.

But, I dismissed the idea almost immediately because that would make Rock heel. And that's just not going to happen.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Pongo said:


> they gave me the same feelings and actually they can portray the differences between them even more next week with a very simple booking, let them have their first single match
> 
> reigns vs kane... this should allows him to showcase some strenght feat
> 
> rollins vs an heel... to help him to connect with the crowd
> 
> *ambrose vs bryan... just let bryan cut a promo with kane about how he knows dean ambrose, he knows how insane he is and that he wants to deal with him, but when the time for bryan to enter the ring comes, he's nowhere to be found, so ambrose wins and they can move on. At the end of the episode they can show the security finds bryan hanging upsidedown with something like AH AH written all over his body*
> 
> 
> dude, sorry for my english i'm italian


Holy shit thats brilliant!

Maybe not on Bryan since he is awesome and this would further bury him, but still a great idea.


----------



## dxbender

Since WWE and Marvel are working together, wonder if WWE will get rights from Marvel to use the SHIELD logo:


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: what if.... The Shield*

WWE turning the corner now we gotta get the old Punk back he needs a hiatus to regroup and come back on fire preferably at the rumble


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So all that excitement over Dean Ambrose debuting and to be honest I dont see what all the fuss is about

And there reason for what they have done is lame. So when Dwayne returns at Royal Rumble to take the title off CM Punk those three are gonna come out and beat up Dwayne yeah right whatever Dwayne will kick everyone one those guys ass' and send them back to FCW lol


----------



## Dallas

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So all that excitement over Dean Ambrose debuting and to be honest I dont see what all the fuss is about
> 
> And there reason for what they have done is lame. So when Dwayne returns at Royal Rumble to take the title off CM Punk those three are gonna come out and beat up Dwayne yeah right whatever Dwayne will kick everyone one those guys ass' and send them back to FCW lol


About a minute worth of speech in a 3 minute profile and you don't see what the fuss is about. Alright.


----------



## Pongo

El_Absoluto said:


> Holy shit thats brilliant!
> 
> Maybe not on Bryan since he is awesome and this would further bury him, but still a great idea.


the fact is that bryan is one of the most over superstar on the roster, torturing slater ain't gonna help ambrose gets some serious heat


----------



## Duke6881

Pongo said:


> they gave me the same feelings and actually they can portray the differences between them even more next week with a very simple booking, let them have their first single match
> 
> reigns vs kane... this should allows him to showcase some strenght feat
> 
> rollins vs an heel... to help him to connect with the crowd
> 
> ambrose vs bryan... just let bryan cut a promo with kane about how he knows dean ambrose, he knows how insane he is and that he wants to deal with him, but when the time for bryan to enter the ring comes, he's nowhere to be found, so ambrose wins and they can move on. At the end of the episode they can show the security finds bryan hanging upsidedown with something like AH AH written all over his body
> 
> 
> dude, sorry for my english i'm italian
> 
> edit: oh and from that u can have rollins asking ambrose if he got anything to do with that and that it's going to far, ambrose plays the innocent and reigns defends him



That's the most awesome booking ever!! Haha. I mean WOW


----------



## Oakue

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So all that excitement over Dean Ambrose debuting and to be honest I dont see what all the fuss is about


:lol

The guy got like 2 lines and a one of them was a one word response.


----------



## nikola123

DallasClark said:


> About a minute worth of speech in a 3 minute profile and you don't see what the fuss is about. Alright.


just ignore it and it will go away


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

tbp82 said:


> I said this Ambrose guy is a good talker. He said "He looks like a wimp I could probably beat him up."



Your cousin must be one massive guy if 6'4", 225 pounds is wimpy.


----------



## NeyNey

> I said this Ambrose guy is a good talker. He said "He looks like a wimp I could probably beat him up."


I would love to see that match for my own amusement.


----------



## Eddie Ray

DAT SIGN!!!


----------



## kendoo

it would realy help if wwe wasnt pg era right now


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie, good ol' fella, how are you today? 
Jeah, saw that sign. 
I wanna go out and drink a beer with everybody who did an Ambrose sign in the past.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Eddie, good ol' fella, how are you today?
> Jeah, saw that sign.
> I wanna go out and drink a beer with everybody who did an Ambrose sign in the past.


I'm good, yeah. been wondering where you been at , hows you? 

I'm planning to go to the televised RAW Wrestlemania revenge tour in the UK if I can afford it so I plan on making a sign.


----------



## CM Jewels

NeyNey said:


> Eddie, good ol' fella, how are you today?
> Jeah, saw that sign.
> I wanna go out and drink a beer with everybody who did an Ambrose sign in the past.


Why is your avatar so great?


----------



## Kumail

*Re: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns Discussion Thread*

I agree with you about the no leader thing. Why does everyone assume there has to be a leader of a group of only 3 people. What, where one guy is in charge of 2 other guys. Why can't they just be three people brought together by a common belief?


----------



## NeyNey

> I'm planning to go to the televised RAW Wrestlemania revenge tour in the UK if I can afford it so I plan on making a sign.


:mark: !! 
*SAVE MONEY NOW 1111!!111 *

This might help you.


Spoiler: Piggybank












8*D





> Why is your avatar so great?


Because Ambrose. 8*D


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> :mark: !!
> *SAVE MONEY NOW 1111!!111 *
> 
> This might help you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Piggybank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ambrose. 8*D


XD (Y)

Thank you for the inspiration. I shall carry it with me always lol.

Imma budget.


----------



## Bullydully

I liked Ambrose in that backstage segment, he delivered his lines well and showed potential. I haven't seen much of him outside of WWE, but a few promos I've seen of his has been great. Rollins was meh, wasn't bad at all though, and Reigns showed some pretty good intensity. I was hoping for an in ring promo but I guess this'll do fine for now. Looking forward to seeing more of this group, particualarly Ambrose in the coming weeks, hopefully more promo time for him.


----------



## heelguy95

SoupMan Prime said:


> Does anyone else mark out whenever Dean Amrbose is saying we're not mercenaries, we're not Nexus or NWO cuz if u want NWO go buy the DVD. After watching the interview again I like how each person has a different personality.


I liked that line, haha "if you want NWO then go buy the DVD".


----------



## sickofcena

Reminded me of a 8 year old explaining why he punched his brother or sister.
Seriously could of done heaps better then that


----------



## Booze

I mean this in a no-**** sort of way, but Reigns looks like a boss in a suit + sunglasses. You can picture him walking down to the ring with the WWE title.

Don't get the heat on Rollins. To me he sounded a bit like CM Punk, albeit without the extra 'swag' that Punk has. Hopefully that will come.


----------



## Eddie Ray

huge endorsement from Mick Foley for Ambrose

"You have no idea how relieved I am to see @theDeanAmbrose on Raw," Foley wrote. "He's going to be a major player in WWE for a long time to come."

this guy has so many people backstage etc who support him. its really good to hear.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

El_Absoluto said:


> Holy shit thats brilliant!
> 
> Maybe not on Bryan since he is awesome and this would further bury him, but still a great idea.


*
Daniel is immune to burying. They tried at WrestleMania XXVIII and failed, now he's in that rare '' buried immune '' category with Chris Jericho and CM Punk.*


----------



## CM Jewels

sickofcena said:


> Reminded me of a 8 year old explaining why he punched his brother or sister.
> Seriously could of done heaps better then that


----------



## Eddie Ray

CM Jewels said:


>


god damn it! You beat me to it!


----------



## Booze

Anyone know how old these 3 are? Ambrose looks like he'll be bald in a few years


----------



## Honey Bucket

They're all mid-20s.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Booze said:


> Anyone know how old these 3 are? Ambrose looks like he'll be bald in a few years


Ambrose is 26, soon to be 27. He isn't balding, either, he just has a huge forehead.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I liked the interview on Raw. Not so much what was said but the don't give a shit attitude that exuded from Rollins and Ambrose. Reigns came across as the brawn rather than the brains which I think is the best role for him.


----------



## Booze

Marty Vibe said:


> They're all mid-20s.


Cool. Plenty of time then.

I really hope they don't turn Reigns into a power-house, Batista type guy. He isn't THAT big/strong. Sure he can do a few power moves but I think having that gimmick will restrict him. 

I'd like to see them have a few more team-moves. The powerbomb is cool (though looks poor on Ryback because he's so un-athletic), but some other combo's would be sweet.

Had a look at their finishers (never watched NXT). Really like the rock bottom-esque move from Reigns. Can't make my mind up whether I like or hate Rollins' move. I can't see it getting over tbh.


----------



## heelguy95

I hope the "The Shield" doesn't continuously beat up Ryback or random wrestlers next week, I want to see a match or more promos!


----------



## NeyNey

> Cool. Plenty of time then.


----------



## The_Scholar

Booze said:


> Anyone know how old these 3 are? Ambrose looks like he'll be bald in a few years


Learn the difference between receding hairline and a tall forehead. It is a sign of intelligence and cunning. While receding hairline is a sign of weakness and inability to control the things going on around you. Ambrose does most certainly not have a receding hairline, or is "balding" as a person like you would say.


----------



## Booze

The_Scholar said:


> Learn the difference between receding hairline and a tall forehead. It is a sign of intelligence and cunning. While receding hairline is a sign of weakness and inability to control the things going on around you. Ambrose does most certainly not have a receding hairline, or is "balding" as a person like you would say.


I'll give it a year before he loses a hair vs hair match...


----------



## heelguy95

You'd have to be pretty stupid to think Ambrose is balding..

Though I don't know why he decided to go with slicked back hair. Maybe he'll go back to his loose hair when his "joker" gimmick kicks into drive.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The_Scholar said:


> While receding hairline is a sign of weakness and inability to control the things going on around you.


:austin :hogan

WHAT?


----------



## Eddie Ray

The_Scholar said:


> Learn the difference between receding hairline and a tall forehead. It is a sign of intelligence and cunning. While receding hairline is a sign of weakness and inability to control the things going on around you. Ambrose does most certainly not have a receding hairline, or is "balding" as a person like you would say.


omg...this...ahahaha...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kinda surprising that so many people here don't know about Roman's heritage.


----------



## Booze

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Kinda surprising that so many people here don't know about Roman's heritage.


Wonder if they'll play up to it? Specifically with The Rock. Would be a great way to get him over IMO.

If they wanted to make Rock/Punk personal, then having Rock's own cousin beat the shit out of him would be great.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Shaggy haired Dean is the best Dean.


----------



## The_Scholar

Marty Vibe said:


> :austin :hogan
> 
> WHAT?


How very fitting, you're pointing out two of the most overrated wrestlers of all time. Look at Hogan, my dear friend. Has he ever been in control of his personal life? His personal life is a disaster, to the point where people suspect of him having incestous relations with his own daughter.


----------



## Booze

*Jim Ross on The Shield:*

*Ambrose:*


> Ambrose has a little Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman traits in him or so it seems to me. His FCW/NXT bout a few months ago with @RealKingRegal was stellar. I called it with Dusty Rhodes and we had a blast. Ambrose is a blue chip stock and is arguably the most 'unpredictable' of the three. Perhaps 'complex' is an adequate word to describe Ambrose at this point in time.


*Rollins: *


> Rollins reminds me of @CMPunk in some areas of Rollins' game or at least the formative CM Punk of a few years ago. I perceive that as a good thing. Rollins is an Iowa kid who has a sound, skill set, confidence, toughness and is the current NXT Champion. He has a natural swagger and wrestles with a chip on his shoulder which I embrace.


*Reigns:*


> Reigns is a former Georgia Tech nose tackle and has reshaped his body from 300+ to 260ish and is of Samoan decent, father is WWE HOFer Sika, and at times has reminded me of @TheRock when I first inked 'The Great One' to his WWE contract. In that I mean the obvious heritage matter but also the physical frame, intellect, and overall, natural athleticism. We can only hope that Roman Reigns can approach The Rock's accomplishments inside the squared circle some day. Only time will tell if that lofty goal can be reached but Reigns can be special. Watch someone interpret what I just said as being that JR is predicting Roman to be the next Rock. Hey, I wish.



*All 3:*


> These three young men have made a viable impact thus far in their WWE journey and I'm hopeful that their aggression and the controversy that they have created continues on RAW. I'll be curious to see how patient the WWE Universe will be in each man's development as these three move forward in what is a deliberate, time consuming process to reach the top of the card and, more importantly, to stay there.
> 
> It will also be interesting to see how much ownership Rollins, Ambrose, and Reigns take of their TV personas and how much they are each willing to invest daily to get better. Each must improve in all phases of the game but I'm of the belief that each can be "significant players" aka main eventers in time.


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

.... and that sucks! I wish 3MB were the ones who screwed Ryback at Survivor Series. Why create a stable but in the end you're not going to use it?


----------



## 777

I haven't seen any posts arguing this point...nothing in the dialogue of that promo indicates a 'heel' faction, in fact the terminology 'Shield of Justice', etc., could be considered babyface material. Is it a sign of differing times (how we the audience view the concepts presented) or are we going to be swerved if these guys turn out to be something other than villains?


----------



## x78

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

fpalm

The Shield is a main event stable with future world champions. 3MB is a comedy undercard act featuring jobbers who otherwise had nothing to do.


----------



## BHfeva

Here's something that i just thought of while browsing twitter..

*The controversy on WWE POLL (Bryan vs Kane)*

"Daniel Bryan TWITTER ACCOUNT"


> ‏@WWEDanielBryan: Hmmm... I smell corruption! "This week: #WWEBryan 585 - 408 #WWEKane http://hashtagbattle.com/#battle/w/#WWEBryan/#WWEKane … via @hashtagbattle


"AJ Lee TWITER ACCOUNT"



> @WWEAJLee: Some controversy over Vickie’s RawActive Poll. These things never happened when I was GM.


"WWE UNIVERSE TWITTER ACCOUNT"



> @WWEUniverse: Apparently, @TheShieldWWE voted for #WWEBryan! #RAW #RAWActive



Now to my point, and how The Shield are involved in this?

I am thinking that the rigged poll is actually part of a story-line, where the shield are involved with Paul Heyman. This whole 'rigged poll' is going to put a mark on Vickie Guerrero's head as she is committing "injustice", then somehow, they're gonna get Paul Heyman as RAW GM.

PS. I think Paul Heyman using the word "injustice" in his promo last week was kind of giving a hint 

What do you guys think?


----------



## ToddTheBod

Shaggy haired weirdo Dean is the best Dean.


----------



## Smoogle

all three of these guys are going to make each other step up their game...i know they know everyone is in love with Ambrose so they know what area to step up in


----------



## Until May

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

is this a joke? cus 3MB sure is


----------



## BHfeva

777 said:


> I haven't seen any posts arguing this point...nothing in the dialogue of that promo indicates a 'heel' faction, in fact the terminology 'Shield of Justice', etc., could be considered babyface material. Is it a sign of differing times (how we the audience view the concepts presented) or are we going to be swerved if these guys turn out to be something other than villains?


IMO, in this time, there is nothing that "defines" a heel clearly, it's all in the viewers perception. If CM Punk wasn't insulting the crowd, and just moved on with the story line, i doubt he would ever get booed, although he's feuding with the company's top baby-faces. In the past, if you step into the ring with a top babyface, you're instantly a 'heel'


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

3MB is the WWE's version of 3 Count, they were DONE from the beginning. They suck, let it go. 

Of course anything that Dean fuckin' Ambrose is involved in takes precedence.


----------



## Eddie Ray

BHfeva said:


> Here's something that i just thought of while browsing twitter..
> 
> *The controversy on WWE POLL (Bryan vs Kane)*
> 
> "Daniel Bryan TWITTER ACCOUNT"
> 
> 
> "AJ Lee TWITER ACCOUNT"
> 
> 
> 
> "WWE UNIVERSE TWITTER ACCOUNT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to my point, and how The Shield are involved in this?
> 
> I am thinking that the rigged poll is actually part of a story-line, where the shield are involved with Paul Heyman. This whole 'rigged poll' is going to put a mark on Vickie Guerrero's head as she is committing "injustice", then somehow, they're gonna get Paul Heyman as RAW GM.
> 
> PS. I think Paul Heyman using the word "injustice" in his promo last week was kind of giving a hint
> 
> What do you guys think?


omg...we've been worked...bravo WWE...bravo...I love works...it makes me so paranoid about what is real and what is fake...how wrestling should be...I love it!


----------



## The_Scholar

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

3MB is a giant joke and if you find it entertaining or see any kind of potential in that group, you are a giant joke yourself.


----------



## Smoogle

Dusty Rhodes, JR wonder how they are involved


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

I still like 3MB and hope they don't vanished. Enjoyed every appearance. 


> I wish 3MB were the ones who screwed Ryback at Survivor Series.


----------



## Nimbus

These guys are here only to feeed ryback towars wrestlemania. He will destroy them one by one, mark my words.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

I hope 3MB dont suffer cos the Shield are now here. 3MB deserve to have the spotlight more


----------



## Eddie Ray

Nimbus said:


> These guys are here only to feeed ryback towars wrestlemania. He will destroy them one by one, mark my words.


its hard to take you seriously when you have such a biased signature...


----------



## Booze

I'll actually give up if they turn into fodder.

It's a safe bet that they'll get destroyed by Ryback or Cena at some point though. Or HHH.


----------



## DA

So what's going to happen? 

The Obvious
1. Paul Heyman hired The Shield to protect Punk because deep down he feels Punk is too weak to hold on to the title by himself. The way Heyman is always seen clutching the title to his chest might suggest that he is using Punk to forge himself a position of power. Eventually Punk discovers this and starts to doubt himself. This causes Punk to lose to the Rock at the Rumble. Heyman dumps Punk, BAM Punk face turn (too soon?). Heyman could then get Lesnar involved somehow.

or
The Swerve
2. The Rock hired the Shield to stop Punk from losing the title before he reached the Rumble because he wants to fight him after what happened at Raw 1000. Ryback then feuds with the Shield. 

or neither of these and something else entirely happens


----------



## The_Scholar

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*



NeyNey said:


> I still like 3MB and hope they don't vanished. Enjoyed every appearance.


They don't vanished?fpalm At least that incoherent sentence explained why you like them. You're uneducated and easily amused, just like I predicted


----------



## BHfeva

To be honest, i wasn't sold on Ambrose until i watched this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLcneAyWCsg

That's one of THE best promo's I've ever heard


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

It's simple, Dane Amborse, Theth Rollinth and Dwayne's father's uncle's brother in law's 2nd cousin twice removed need to be pushed hard to get somewhere.

The Three Man Bandd need to be held down so they don't make the entire roster look like shit.


----------



## NeyNey

BHfeva said:


> To be honest, i wasn't sold on Ambrose until i watched this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLcneAyWCsg
> 
> That's one of THE best promo's I've ever heard


*Did you know?*

Christ.
That was the first promo I watched of Ambrose.
...Resulting in beeing obsessed now. 
Man, was I impressed.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope 3MB dont suffer cos the Shield are now here. 3MB deserve to have the spotlight more


so your gimmick is a retard?


----------



## Shazayum

The_Scholar said:


> Yes, because they only picked up wrestling 5 minutes before assaulting Ryback at Survivor Series. I suggest not calling other people names, unless you're a man with no flaws, like Damien Sandow for example.


Ambrose has been wrestling since 2004. Rollins has been wrestling since 2005. Reigns has the least experience but he's been wrestling for two years now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> *Did you know?*
> 
> Christ.
> That was the first promo I watched of Ambrose.
> ...Resulting in beeing obsessed now.
> Man, was I impressed.


mine too...I guess that is true for many people considering that FCW was televised.


----------



## x78

BHfeva said:


> To be honest, i wasn't sold on Ambrose until i watched this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLcneAyWCsg
> 
> That's one of THE best promo's I've ever heard


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*



> and easily amused, just like I predicted


Jeah, I still can enjoy the little things in life.  
Like that:


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

Lol the 3MB. Just lol.


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

:troll ? ... must be!


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

3MB is a comedy stable. I like them a lot but they're not meant to be headlining shows and major storylines.

I hope it leads to to things for the guys in there, but The Shield is a major stable with three guys management is very high on, and hopes to make big stars.

Completely different scenario.


----------



## DA

How about dat Shield though eh? Impressive fellas


----------



## TJC93

Judging by what we've seen so far, how can Ambrose possibly have 73% of the vote?! At this stage Reigns has definitely been the most impressive


----------



## The_Scholar

Indeed. I've always thought highly of Tyler Black aka Seth Rollins. He didn't show much charisma in that 3 minute interview but I expect great things from him.


----------



## Clique

A lot of pathetic posts in this thread. Get back on topic now please.


----------



## BHfeva

x78 said:


>


Wow the guy is amazing. I never thought i'd turn into an Ambrose mark, but man! This guy's gold.


----------



## DrewForever

I'm rather enjoying watching this new angle unfold. It really does seem to be giving credence to the view, that the product is changing for the better.

Just watching the ending to Raw this week, made me for the first time think, that this is what got me hooked on wrestling in the first place. Of course i'm not naive enough to believe that the attitude era is coming back.

But something edgier, and interesting, is finally evolving out of this crop of new wrestlers they have been bringing in. Still, there is a very long way to go, and it's inevitable they will drop the ball from time to time.

Patience, and an open mind is what's needed. Constructive cretinism where it's needed, not bitter jaded cynicism..


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

Only in WWE can you take a guy with some decent heel momentum, Slater, put him in a stable that should generate even more momentum...and absolutely ruin any momentum he once had to the point where no one cares about him any more.

Brilliance by the G.O.A.T. WWE creative team.


----------



## RiverFenix

DwayneAustin said:


> So what's going to happen?
> 
> The Obvious
> 1. Paul Heyman hired The Shield to protect Punk because deep down he feels Punk is too weak to hold on to the title by himself. The way Heyman is always seen clutching the title to his chest might suggest that he is using Punk to forge himself a position of power. Eventually Punk discovers this and starts to doubt himself. This causes Punk to lose to the Rock at the Rumble. Heyman dumps Punk, BAM Punk face turn (too soon?). Heyman could then get Lesnar involved somehow.


I think it's this one. Heyman would be behind Brad Maddox, of course, as well.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

TJC93 said:


> Judging by what we've seen so far, how can Ambrose possibly have 73% of the vote?! At this stage Reigns has definitely been the most impressive


It's a matter of opinion, it's really that simple.

I really do hope that when 'The Shield' are disbanded these individuals get properly placed in to their own paths/roles that play to their strengths. By 'properly' I mean that they get disbanded with a good story which sends Ambrose off the edge in to a heel role, Rollins seeking atonement as a face and Reigns, hmm, maybe Reigns can be an 'Anti-Hero Face' a la Orton. Reigns is starting to gain a bit of a fan base on here I've noticed.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

Jon Snow, Pagi, Crimson 3:16 and Kentonbomb should form a WF stable. Book it.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*



Ithil said:


> 3MB is a comedy stable. I like them a lot but they're not meant to be headlining shows and major storylines.
> 
> I hope it leads to to things for the guys in there, but The Shield is a major stable with three guys management is very high on, and hopes to make big stars.
> 
> Completely different scenario.


Bingo. 3MB is basically the new J.O.B. Squad; as entertaining as they may be, they're not gonna be fucking doing shit like attacking Ryback.


----------



## Kaban

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

The shield vs. 3mb at wrestlemania.... book that shit..... ehh not lol.


----------



## heelguy95

Reigns' gimmick will only go so far before inevitably becoming stale. Why else would they have him say two lines? He sucks on the mic. His in-ring abililty unquestionably sucks as well because he is giant (less agility).

Rollins isn't very good on the mic either, however his in-ring agility, I'm sure will come to fruition in a couple of weeks.

And Ambrose, the man who people actually care about is probably one of the best talkers in all of wrestling entertainment, and is in-ring ability is exeptionally good.


----------



## dxbender

heelguy95 said:


> Reigns' gimmick will only go so far before inevitably becoming stale. Why else would they have him say two lines? He sucks on the mic. His in-ring abililty unquestionably sucks as well because he is giant (less agility).


So the fact that he only said 2 lines is why he sucks on the mic? You're making an assumption of someones entire career,based on seeing them on tv for like 5-10 minutes....

It took months/years for Kane to even talk on the mic, and people say his mic skills are real underrated. And Dolph Ziggler only said "Nicky!"(during spirit squad entrance theme) for weeks/months, that didn't mean he was bad on the mic.


----------



## Striker

heelguy95 said:


> Reigns' gimmick will only go so far before inevitably becoming stale. Why else would they have him say two lines? He sucks on the mic. His in-ring abililty unquestionably sucks as well because he is giant (less agility).
> 
> Rollins isn't very good on the mic either, however his in-ring agility, I'm sure will come to fruition in a couple of weeks.
> 
> And Ambrose, the man who people actually care about is probably one of the best talkers in all of wrestling entertainment, and is in-ring ability is exeptionally good.


How is Reigns a giant? He is like 6'3 if I remember correctly. And being good in the ring doesn't mean doing flips an all technical or high flying wrestling. The Rock could put on very entertaining matches but wasn't a typical "great" in ring wrestler.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

this needs to be their theme


----------



## dxbender

*Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*

Anyone think this could happen? Ambrose/Rollins are two guys who could very well be the future of the WWE, and Reigns is cousins of The Rock. What bigger way to have their first match in the WWE, than against him? Or would that sorta ruin the royal rumble match with Punk(having Rock wrestle before then).


I think it'd do more good(with Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns having a debut match against The Rock) than bad.


----------



## TD Stinger

Calling it now:

TLC: Fatal Four Way Tag Team Ladder Match

Team Hell No vs. SinSterio vs. The PTPs vs The Shield (Ambrose and Rollins w/ Reigns)

When they appeared during the main event, Reigns appeared alone while Rollins and Ambrose appeared together. During the interview as well, Rollins and Ambrose seemed to have a chemistry and a true partnership going on while Reigns seemed kind of distant from the other two. Plus, they attacked Kane and Bryan thus creating a legit beef w/ them. So, IMO, Rollins and Ambrose, when they finally get in the ring, will form a tag team w/ Reigns still playing the enforcer. If my prediction is right, I could even see them winning the belts.

Ambrose and Rollins continue to team and work together until Rollins "sees the errors of his ways", turns face (and he is so much better as a face than a heel; great crowd connection) and feuds w/ Ambrose.


----------



## x78

Ambrose and Rollins will not be competing for the tag team titles.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*

That'd be a huge waste of one of The Rock's appearances.

And personally, I would cringe at any instance of offense some fuckin rookie got off on The Rock, and feel like he was being forced down my throat. . .making me dislike him subconsciously for an extended period of time no matter how many strides he makes.

None of them deserve to even help put the ring together if The Rock is showing up that night, much less actually waste a match against him.

Kinda like how WWE wasted Austin's last in ring appearance on a pointless scrap with Alex Riley. How'd that work out again? Oh yeah. . .Riley has appeared on tv like one time this year.


I would rather see that Rock appearnace be used on a random betadown segment where he runs in to help, or some scuffle with someone who's already somewhat established and needs a bit of a push by rubbing shoulders with Rock.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*

CM Punk will retain with the help of The Shield at the Royal Rumble. 

Wrestlemania 29:

Punk vs Cena vs Rock for the WWE Title
Ryback, Bryan and Kane vs The Shield


----------



## Rustee

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*



SinJackal said:


> That'd be a huge waste of one of The Rock's appearances.
> 
> And personally, I would cringe at any instance of offense some fuckin rookie got off on The Rock, and feel like he was being forced down my throat. . .making me dislike him subconsciously for an extended period of time no matter how many strides he makes.
> 
> None of them deserve to even help put the ring together if The Rock is showing up that night, much less actually waste a match against him.
> 
> Kinda like how WWE wasted Austin's last in ring appearance on a pointless scrap with Alex Riley. How'd that work out again? Oh yeah. . .Riley has appeared on tv like one time this year.
> 
> 
> I would rather see that Rock appearnace be used on a random betadown segment where he runs in to help, or some scuffle with someone who's already somewhat established and needs a bit of a push by rubbing shoulders with Rock.


And people like you wonder why there are no big names nowadays.


----------



## DA

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*

The Shield are working for the Rock


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*

If they won't give Ryback the belt because of the Rock, why the hell would they waste the Rock on three guys the average fan can't even name?


----------



## Freeway.86

I love Rollins to death. I was a part of an interview with him when he was the ROH champ and he's such a cool guy, but he's not a heel. Maybe he'll grow into the role and he did well during Monday's segment, but he's a natural face.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*



DwayneAustin said:


> The Shield are working for the Rock


lol, that'd be ironic twist. Those guys help out Punk, but aren't aligned with him, cause they're aligned with The Rock, who used them to protect Punk, so that The Rock could take on(and beat) Punk at the rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*



dxbender said:


> Anyone think this could happen? Ambrose/Rollins are two guys who could very well be the future of the WWE, and Reigns is cousins of The Rock. What bigger way to have their first match in the WWE, than against him? Or would that sorta ruin the royal rumble match with Punk(having Rock wrestle before then).
> 
> 
> I think it'd do more good(with Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns having a debut match against The Rock) than bad.


That wouldn't completely ruin the Royal Rumble match but it wouldn't be a good idea because the draw is seeing the Rock wrestle and making that special. Plus it wouldn't help them to debut in a match only for them to lose because you know Rock isn't losing to anyone except Punk if he can't make it to WM or Cena if he can.


----------



## BHfeva

x78 said:


> Ambrose and Rollins will not be competing for the tag team titles.


Ambrollins


----------



## DA

*Re: Ambrose,Rollins or Reigns debut match against...The Rock?*



dxbender said:


> lol, that'd be ironic twist. Those guys help out Punk, but aren't aligned with him, cause they're aligned with The Rock, who used them to protect Punk, so that The Rock could take on(and beat) Punk at the rumble.


Exactly word for word what I thought in my head


----------



## DrowningFish

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

Theyll combine to form the nWo !!!


----------



## Australian

*Re: Now the Shield is on, 3MB is sidelined....*

good ! 3mb is the worst stable in the wwe in a very long time


----------



## SteenIsGod

Watching the Promo again it seems like Roman Reigns is The Bodyguard and Ambrose is the leader and Rollins is just there.

All I know is Ambrose is going to be the star after this and Rollins and Reigns will fail because they can't talk, well at least Rollins anyway.


----------



## Nuski

SteenIsGod said:


> Watching the Promo again it seems like Roman Reigns is The Bodyguard and Ambrose is the leader and Rollins is just there.
> 
> *All I know is Ambrose is going to be the star after this and Rollins and Reigns will fail because they can't talk, well at least Rollins anyway.*


If Vince likes you, it doesn't matter if you can't talk or not.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> If Vince likes you, it doesn't matter if you can't talk or not.


Yeah we keep hearing about how Triple H feels about these guys. I wonder how Vince feels about these three. I guess he likes them enough because they're on TV but it would be nice to get some sort of insight.


----------



## Jingoro

guess i'm not surprised people are impressed by ambrose the most in the poll by a "landslide" or are polls here fixed like in the wwe? i actually liked him the best so far cuz he comes across like an unofficial leader of the group that's a little mental. clearly the best talker.


----------



## NoSignboard

Ambrose looked drunk in that interview. Has this always been his gimmick?


----------



## Jingoro

NoSignboard said:


> Ambrose looked drunk in that interview. Has this always been his gimmick?


it's my first time seeing him talk too so i thought he was going for a psychotic type of thing not drunk, lol.

i liked how they did a two way tease when they were all in the ring with punk at the end. are they going to attack him as well or is punk's look of fear going to turn into a smile and a new stable is formed? of course, neither happened cuz why make things too interesting. vince likes to keep things shitty.


----------



## Kazzenn

NoSignboard said:


> Ambrose looked drunk in that interview. Has this always been his gimmick?


Yeah it's how he works. I always believed he was on drugs or some shit like that.


----------



## Banjo

Roman Reigns will be a star. Don't know about those other two...


----------



## ▲E.

heelguy95 said:


> Reigns' gimmick will only go so far before inevitably becoming stale. Why else would they have him say two lines? He sucks on the mic. His in-ring abililty unquestionably sucks as well because he is giant (less agility).


Reigns is 6'3, 265lbs.

Not a giant by any means. Ambrose is 6'4, 230lbs.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Banjo said:


> Roman Reigns will be a star. Don't know about those other two...


 Ok.. Why do you think that?


----------



## A$AP

How epic would a Rock/Reigns segment be? Just for the family ties. I would shit my pants.


----------



## Clique

A$AP said:


> How epic would a Rock/Reigns segment be? Just for the family ties. I would shit my pants.


I'd mark if Roman give Rock a spear and he bumps for it like that time Rhyno gored him. The one Roman gave Ryback this past Monday on Raw looked impressive.


Edit -


----------



## HEELKris

Lol what if they interfere at the Royal Rumble? "The Rock doesn't deserve a title shot" that would suck major balls


----------



## Jon_Snow

HEELKris said:


> Lol what if they interfere at the Royal Rumble? "The Rock doesn't deserve a title shot" that would suck major balls


They MUST interfere because obviously Rocky's title shot is an injustice. 

I hope they do it and CM Punk will retain and break the Deadman's streak at 'Mania.


----------



## Eclairal

*What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Could someone answer. In that interview, I understand that Dean Ambrose is the leader and Roman Reigns the powerful bodyguard but what is Seth Rollins role ? He just seems to be a generic member


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Regardless of what he does, it's good way to give him some exposure at the top level.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

He'll be the one to turn face and turn against the group. He's just too likeable to be heel.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*



ashes11 said:


> Regardless of what he does, it's good way to give him some exposure at the top level.


You shouldn't be that happy
WWE's depush is like Brannigan's love: hard and fast


----------



## Deja Vu

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Act pretty and stuff. He's too pretty to be tough and look intimidating.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Same role as Justin Gabriel in Nexus.

He is the high flyer in the group.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

















Basically the same role as these guys.


----------



## Deja Vu

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

^ ^ 

LMAO!!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

I imagine he'll be the one who has a change of heart, turns Face and has a successful midcard career in the WWE.


----------



## Eddie Ray

If Reigns has to rely on family ties to get over then he's shit and should be dropped. how many talentless hacks who have wrestling families are we going to have to see before they realize its not a fail safe.

Ambrose is the best. Hes the best in the ring, has the most experience, has a well defined character, his acting is believable, he has a great way with words and hes known as a notoriously good worker.


----------



## Bushmaster

Typed in The Shield on YouTube and a couple vids of the trio were brought up. Is that amazing considering The Shield was actually a great show that lasted many seasons.


----------



## Kingy_85

I don't like the name ... but hopefully it will grow on me. 

So far so good though. 

The spear that knocked Punk out of the powerbomb was awesome.


----------



## NeyNey

> Lol what if they interfere at the Royal Rumble? "The Rock doesn't deserve a title shot" that would suck major balls


That would be fucking epic.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> That would be fucking epic.


yes, yes it would. A chance to troll rocky marks? yes please!


----------



## SuperIvysaur

DAT SPEAR.

I like them. For what I saw from them, all three guys have safe spot on the roster, with Ambrose in ME, Rollins being new Kofi Kingston and Reigns possibly becoming something big. Don't like the idea of them working for VM Punk/Heyman, though.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

He's the Two-Face of the group


----------



## Green Light

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

I think he'll be the guy who takes most of the beatings when they occur. He has that vulnerable babyface kind of look about him


----------



## The_Scholar

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

1.Ambrose - The brain
2.Reigns - The muscle
3.Rollins - ???
4.Profit.


----------



## avais100

Out of the three i would say they all have a pretty decent chance at becoming main eventers one day.

Reigns - has that beastly look, the spear was impressive and if he continues to be a badass and shows he can do a good promo he's guarantee'd to be at the top

Ambrose - very good talker, all depends on how he's booked though, he needs to be shown as a wierd physco kinda guy

Rollins - Havnt seen too much of him tbh, he did okay on the mic and has a decent look, reminds me of a taller jeff hardy if im honest, which is not a bad thing


----------



## Daiko

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

He'll be the guy that gets the hell beaten out of him until his eventual Face Turn before feuding with Ambrose.


----------



## Stevo1078

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

He's the real leader, ambrose is just a decoy and to be Seths scapegoat WWE creative been watchin' twighlight. Dat James's Coven


----------



## DA

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*










He's the woman ^^^^^


----------



## avais100

Reigns is the leader, Ambrose is the mouthpiece, the rest follow reigns command e.g. when reigns said that they've said enough and walked off, the rest followed. Also Reigns came in seperate from the rest of em against ryback and was the one who got up quickest to give ryback the spear. As for Rollins, he's the one who's most likely to break.away and turn face for example randy Orton in evolution 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

to early to say they have only had one interview


----------



## ratedR3:16

got to admit loving shield so far great name, great talent, good attire and potentially great chemistry


----------



## Kemil22

It won't be long till they have Chena single handedly ''destroy'' the faction, Nexus style.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Ask the question is 3 weeks time and we will be able to tell you, the guys have been on raw for 5 minutes sheesh.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

I hope they will not job to Ryback in 3 on 1 handicap match...


----------



## chrispepper

Anybody think creative could be using this 'twitter poll is fixed' thing is part of the storyline.. I may be giving them too much credit but what if the shield reveal on next weeks raw that the reason they attacked kane is because he didn't actually win the poll - fight against injustice etc.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It's no surprise Roman can do a nice looking spear. I mean, dude used to play as a defensive tackle in NFL and CFL. I just hope he'd make it look more brutal and devastating... like Rhyno.


----------



## Keezers

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

I think Seth Rollins will turn face first, he's a born face with his fast paced style and he has that Jeff Hardy type of presence with a dash of CM Punk. Reigns might also turn face since he reminds me of The Rock in the Nation.


----------



## Kaban

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

Not to get too technical here... but Seth Rollins is basically the "bitch" in the group.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

I'm thinking he'll be the punching bag of the group.


----------



## JY57

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

for now the athletic guy and the guy who believes in right & wrong. He will eventually turn baby-face and that will be when he really becomes a top savior


----------



## tbp82

A few thoughts on this thread so far.

1.) I don't understand the Ambrose marks. You have people on here praising him like myself saying that he was good in the promo and that he can be a crazy Roddy Piper/Brian Pillman type. But, his marks take it offensive if you say Reigns has been the star/leader of the group so far. You do realize that if Ambrose becomes the next Piper or Foley you are talking about a hall of fame level career? Just because some here can see the obvious that Reigns has more potential, a better physisque, a better look, more screen presance and is the most likely of the three to get that big time push doesn't mean we don't think Ambrose is valuable.


2.) Glad to see that some people are coming around to Roman Reigns. At first it was like people on the boards were the unpopular kids and Reigns was being punsished for being the good looking star. It is obvious that the guy has presance and the backing of JR and maybe more importantly if the rumours are true Triple H sees him as the next "Top Guy"

3.) The Rock's involvement something needs to be done with The Rock and The Shield be it them working for him or them attacking him what bigger injustice is it than a man walking in from Hollywood and taking the WWE Title off a man who's been there working everday.

4.) Wonder how much Rock and Reigns family connections will matter. If the rumours are true and management is grooming Reigns as the next top guy would The Rock be willing to pass the torch to his cousin. I don't think that is a far fetched as some think.


----------



## Padhlala

Dean Ambrose is the most impressive.
But the way Reigns gets the others to pick Ryback up, and the way he got them to leave the interview with Michael Cole makes it seem to me that he is the Leader. I've read reports that HHH is really high on Reigns, and with his bigger physique, I can understand why he'd be chosen as the leader. Think he'll be favourite with casual fans.
Seth Rollins, I don't think will be as big. He will be the CM Punk to Cena. He will be a huge internet favourite, but not as big with casuals.


----------



## Kumail

heelguy95 said:


> Reigns' gimmick will only go so far before inevitably becoming stale. Why else would they have him say two lines? He sucks on the mic. His in-ring abililty unquestionably sucks as well because he is giant (less agility).
> 
> Rollins isn't very good on the mic either, however his in-ring agility, I'm sure will come to fruition in a couple of weeks.
> 
> And Ambrose, the man who people actually care about is probably one of the best talkers in all of wrestling entertainment, and is in-ring ability is exeptionally good.


Reigns is actually surprisingly agile and quick. His moves aren't purely power based. btw he's really not as big as people think he is. He's probably somewhere between John Cena and Sheamus is size. No Brock lesnar or Batista.


----------



## Smoogle

tbp82 said:


> A few thoughts on this thread so far.
> 
> 1.) I don't understand the Ambrose marks. You have people on here praising him like myself saying that he was good in the promo and that he can be a crazy Roddy Piper/Brian Pillman type. But, his marks take it offensive if you say Reigns has been the star/leader of the group so far. You do realize that if Ambrose becomes the next Piper or Foley you are talking about a hall of fame level career? Just because some here can see the obvious that Reigns has more potential, a better physisque, a better look, more screen presance and is the most likely of the three to get that big time push doesn't mean we don't think Ambrose is valuable.
> 
> 
> 2.) Glad to see that some people are coming around to Roman Reigns. At first it was like people on the boards were the unpopular kids and Reigns was being punsished for being the good looking star. It is obvious that the guy has presance and the backing of JR and maybe more importantly if the rumours are true Triple H sees him as the next "Top Guy"
> 
> 3.) The Rock's involvement something needs to be done with The Rock and The Shield be it them working for him or them attacking him what bigger injustice is it than a man walking in from Hollywood and taking the WWE Title off a man who's been there working everday.
> 
> 4.) Wonder how much Rock and Reigns family connections will matter. If the rumours are true and management is grooming Reigns as the next top guy would The Rock be willing to pass the torch to his cousin. I don't think that is a far fetched as some think.


1.)I agree with that the marks for Ambrose pretty much shit on anyone if they think someone else is going to be the breakout star which isn't a good thing it's just going to make more people dislike ambrose they seriously need to calm themselves and let people like who they like lol.

2.) I agree it's pretty much an "injustice" that he gets to mainevent, have a title shot...then leave as opposed to guys who have been trying forever so it clearly is a setup for that unless there is some kind of swerve...they can also setup ryback or cena coming out in that match to save the rock so who knows...or swerve everyone

3.) link to those rumors?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

like someone else said he's the guy who turns face eventually


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

The workhorse and the potential face.


----------



## the frenchise

Watched it again !

"We're the shield for injustice..... we're the shield for injustice...... We are The Shield! "

I know it's just 3 repetitives sentences, but it was absolutely awesome.

Special mention for " I have something to say... we said enough!"

This team is awesome. Damn i want to see a fucking live promo!


----------



## TomahawkJock

I think some people are just over analyzing the promo. It's the first promo these guys have cut on the main roster. You would expect them to be a little nervous. I thought Ambrose did a great job for his first time. He will only get better, I expect him to be a star but of course WWE will fuck it up and not put him in a relevant fued as he is getting built up.

Rollins doesn't have that heel persona to me. He may turn face soon and fued with Ambrose possibly. That would be great considering these two have history together down in NXT, and have great chemistry. 

Just give these guys a break. It's their first promo. No need to really judge them harshly like some people have been doing it seems.


----------



## NeyNey

the frenchise said:


> This team is awesome. Damn i want to see a fucking live promo!


Me too! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: What is the role of Seth Rollins ?*

He got the role of just kicking ass and not speaking but really I think he will just become a jobber 6 months down the line


----------



## new_year_new_start

Reigns has been the most impressive for me so far, at SS more or less everybody especially Ambrose marks were shitting on him and saying he was the loser of the group. In the interview he played the quiet bad-ass very well and his spear was incredibly impressive + really liked the way he dragged Rollins to his feet and through him towards Ryback. Ambrose is obviously very exciting to watch as well but the way Ambrose marks shit on anybody who call Reigns the most impressive or most likely to be a future champion are being incredibly naive.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

So far i'm not impressed, but i'll give them a few more weeks before making my mind up about them.


----------



## sbuch

I think it would be cool if they play on Reigns and Rock being related. The Rock could want to get revenge on CM Punk for embarrassing him so he hired The Shield to protect Punks title reign so Rocky can end it at the rumble.

Imagine a ref bump during the title match and The Shield appears and hits the ring, eyes locked on The Rock only for them to turn to Punk and attack him. Rock wins the belt turns heel and is the man behind the shield. we could get another version of Hollywood Rock with a still heel but like able CM Punk facing off at wrestlemania in a rematch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FearIs4UP

I'm as big of an Ambrose mark as anyone, and I don't think we should be attacking people who say Reigns is a future star. He definitely has the look. I haven't seen enough of his promo work, but I really like the way they're positioning him in the group. Same with Rollins. it's clear that he's the idealistic one who will inevitably turn face. Makes complete sense.

Monday just re-affirmed what we've thought for a long time. Ambrose is different from other IWC darlings and is the real deal. His promo skills are bonkers.

We should all be very excited about this new group. Stop bickering about who's going to be the bigger star. The WWE has a really awesome angle ready to take off. 

also I would slaughter a small village to see a Rock/Ambrose promo.


----------



## rockdig1228

Jeez, why can't some of you just let things play out before passing judgment? They've been on screen a grand total of 3 times (4 if you count the run-in on Main Event) and have only spoken once. Let the storyline develop for a month or so before you decide on anything. Yes, many of us have waited a while to see Ambrose and Rollins on tv, but I'm willing to wait and see what happens.

While I'm on the topic, I actually think they've been brought to tv in a very smart fashion, since it allows for their characters to evolve. Maybe down the line Ambrose will start to lose it and slip into the character he's been so successful playing, but that makes the transformation all the better. Remember when CM Punk finally got the chance to use his "Straight edge means I'm better than you" shtick? It was so much more fun to see the turn, in my opinion. 

And bringing Rollins up as a heel will allow him to see the error of his ways and turn into a good guy, which he is much better at playing (and his moveset is more conducive to that alignment). Since I'm here, I'll go ahead and take shots at those who said his part of the promo wasn't good... what exactly were you watching? It was perfectly acceptable. Yeah, nothing ground-breaking but it got the point across and he was calm, articulate and sounded like he believed what he was saying.

Finally, Reigns is the unknown here. He doesn't have the body of work like Ambrose & Rollins so we don't really know what to expect. He's played the silent enforcer well, like others have said, but I believe that's to protect him in the long run.

All in all, I think they've played the angle to perfection and they'll be able to cover each other's weaknesses considering the varying talents of the three. Stop over-analyzing everything and just enjoy something for once.


----------



## tbp82

Smoogle said:


> 1.)I agree with that the marks for Ambrose pretty much shit on anyone if they think someone else is going to be the breakout star which isn't a good thing it's just going to make more people dislike ambrose they seriously need to calm themselves and let people like who they like lol.
> 
> 2.) I agree it's pretty much an "injustice" that he gets to mainevent, have a title shot...then leave as opposed to guys who have been trying forever so it clearly is a setup for that unless there is some kind of swerve...they can also setup ryback or cena coming out in that match to save the rock so who knows...or swerve everyone
> 
> 3.) link to those rumors?



Here is a link to where it is mentioned by Meltzer that Triple H views Reigns as something special. http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-nxt-attacks-at-survivor-series-find-out-who-attacked-ryback


----------



## SOSheamus

I honestly dont get the whole Seth Rollins mic bashing on here is about...Especially the Reigns will be a star crap, when he just sat there and said a two sentences...What Rollins said i thought he delivered pretty well considering he isnt the best on the mic.

No doubt about it though...Ambrose is the star of the three.


----------



## Magsimus

People thinking these 3 will be fed to Ryback and that'll be it are being naive. All 3 of these guys are potential main eventers. They all have a great presence which to me is something that is severely lacking on the current roster. Ambrose in particular just has an aura about him.

Not sure where people are coming from saying Rollins is a spare part. Thought he did really well in the promo on monday. dat kick as well. This guy will make a great face in the eventual group disbanding storyline. 

Ambrose looking at Reigns while saying "we're a shield from injustice" and getting absolutely no reaction was pretty interesting. I like the way it's going so far, it's a good time of year to bring them in too with the RR and WrestleMania.


----------



## tbp82

SOSheamus said:


> I honestly dont get the whole Seth Rollins mic bashing on here is about...Especially the Reigns will be a star crap, when he just sat there and said a two sentences...What Rollins said i thought he delivered pretty well considering he isnt the best on the mic.
> 
> No doubt about it though...Ambrose is the star of the three.


Yeah its obvious Ambrose is the star of the three the only thing Reigns has on him is look, presence, physique, and upside.


----------



## kendoo

everythings going pretty good so far, more attacks next week and maybe another small interview will do fine for now


----------



## Sentz12000

The Shield is one of the most exciting storylines they have had since the Summer of Punk. Other storylines may have been good and worth watching, but this storyline is a great way to introduce new stars to the audience. So far, so good as many of you are saying. The WWE hasn’t had the greatest track record in executing these types of storylines and many fans are worried about this being a way to feed Ryback or maybe a repeat of Nexus, who were brought in as a threat and over time just completely destroyed to the point of no return by a guy like John Cena. One great piece of leverage that creative has is that this isn’t the Nexus; all three men are different and capable of making their own individual impact. These aren’t a bunch of rookies with one leader who’s a rookie himself; these are three wrestlers with a long history in professional wrestling (Reigns more by association, but you get the point.)

I’m excited about this storyline, but I’m worried as all of you are about them screwing it up. More members could overshadow and complicate things, maybe even make the group look weaker by comparison. If they happen to be working for Punk, which I hope they aren’t, then let it just be Punk, Heyman, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Don’t add Ohno, Langston, Graves or anybody else from NXT into the group, just leave it at the five that you have there. If Heyman is involved, why are they consistently attacking Ryback? Brad Maddox. Remember that little conversation that ultimately led no where between Heyman and Maddox? This could be the outcome of that conversation. While I hope that Maddox isn’t going to be involved in the group, it would certainly make a lot of sense. 

Either way, the WWE is finally moving in the right direction.


----------



## Curry

Previous to their SS attack I'd seen very little of Ambrose or Rollins and had no idea who Reigns was. Purely based on what they have done as the shield, Reigns is the most impressive. While I'm sure Ambrose must be great, so far he has done very little physically other than mauling in a group (Basically what Otunga did in the Nexus) and looked decent but not fantastic in the promo (though I'm sure he'll get better with more material).


----------



## AntMan

Some people need to get their heads out of their asses if they can't see the potential in Roman Reigns. I mean Ambrose is my personal favorite but I'm not blind. Even Rollins has potential to do good things in WWE in my opinion.


----------



## Dusty Roids

So far that reigns dude seems pretty bland. The only one who actually stands out is Ambrose. And no I am not one of those ambrose-marks that come up like cockroaches here.

I have only checked some of his developmental matches and indy promos he has shown more potential than that rollins or reigns. You don't have to be a psychic to see that.


----------



## N-destroy

So Reigns is the leader of the three for now?


----------



## DanM3

I think they all come across strong. Ambrose has a lot of hype on here and I was looking forward too seeing him debute, but he doesn't stand out - they work well as a group


----------



## Bl0ndie

N-destroy said:


> So Reigns is the leader of the three for now?


I wouldnt say there was a clear leader.... Reigns is the muscle, Ambrose is a bit unhinged, and Rollins.... is.... the pretty one i guess



DanM3 said:


> I think they all come across strong. Ambrose has a lot of hype on here and I was looking forward too seeing him debute, *but he doesn't stand out* - they work well as a group


I disagree... did you see the way he jumped at Ryback on raw last week... it was a fucking maniacal blind leap and pull down, it was fantastic... it can be little things like that in the way that people present themselves that can set them above the rest. Ambrose just becomes the character and it really shows


----------



## NeyNey

> Shocking Invasions that Shook the Ring
> 
> Lock your windows and close your doors: The era of "The Shield" is officially upon us. As the three NXT invaders Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins run rampant throughout WWE, WWE.com examines some of sports-entertainment's most memorable invasions of years past.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-11-26/history-of-invasions-26072218


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Brains/Looks/Wild Card. It's obvious. Do you people not watch _It's Always Sunny_?


----------



## balefire

Vin Ghostal said:


> Brains/Looks/Wild Card. It's obvious. Do you people not watch _It's Always Sunny_?



They still need muscle and a useless chick though. I imagine if this gets over enough AJ is just the right amount of useless to fill the role and become the focal point of the entire story.


----------



## Clique

NeyNey said:


> Shocking Invasions that Shook the Ring


Reigns front & center with dat boss stance.


----------



## JihadJake

I dunno if anyone else posted this yet but when they said their name was shield I couldn't help but think of The Avengers.. I think they need to get Nick Fury as one of their team members


----------



## Blommen

Maybe, and this is just me thinking, this was the reason they started pushing ryback to begin with? i mean think about it: you have a wrestler who's ben in developmental for years, he hasn't broken through in all that time or done anything worthwhile at all, so management says fuck it! let's give him a classic monster face push that we know the crowd will get behind but eventually get sick of if we let it go for too long, and use him as a catalyst for some new talent that we don't how to debut strongly and just have them go over him?

it may be farfetched but still, it's the best reason i've heard for actually pushing that talentless, RVD singlet wearing, lump of flesh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

NeyNey said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-11-26/history-of-invasions-26072218


they forgot the biggest botch of an "invasion" in wrestling history...convenient.


----------



## CM12Punk

Blommen said:


> Maybe, and this is just me thinking, this was the reason they started pushing ryback to begin with? i mean think about it: you have a wrestler who's ben in developmental for years, he hasn't broken through in all that time or done anything worthwhile at all, so management says fuck it! let's give him a classic monster face push that we know the crowd will get behind but eventually get sick of if we let it go for too long, and use him as a catalyst for some new talent that we don't how to debut strongly and just have them go over him?
> 
> it may be farfetched but still, it's the best reason i've heard for actually pushing that talentless, RVD singlet wearing, lump of flesh.


Or because Vince just really likes Ryback and thinks he's talented. In this case, I agree with Vince.


----------



## Falkono

None of them. They all look jobber material to me......


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

CM12Punk said:


> Or because Vince just really likes Ryback and thinks he's talented. In this case, I agree with Vince.


He sucks, his voice suck, his finisher suck, his mic skills suck, his breathing suck, Feed Me More sucks, everything about him sucks.

Batista > Oldberg > Mason Ryan > Rytard


----------



## heelguy95

Why should someone who has more muscle be the leader, that's injustice.

Some people need to come to grips with the fact that Ambrose is the best talker, and the best wrestler inside and outside of the group. There's a reason why William Regal, just recently Jim Ross AND Mick Foley praised Ambrose for his gifted ability.


----------



## TRDBaron

I'll have to wait and see what happens with them before i can make up my mind but i fear they'll just let 'em job to Ryback and then let them fade into obscurity for no good reason. I hope i'm wrong about that though.


----------



## Nimbus

All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Falkono said:


> None of them. They all look jobber material to me......


After.. one interview.. you're judging them?


----------



## Pol93

Nimbus said:


> All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


Surely...SURELY you can realise the show isn't designed to peak in the ratings with Ambrose on screen? That's not how they're positioning things. It's like shouting at somebody in the fourth row, blaming them for having their face in a 2.5 segment.


----------



## Hera

Nimbus said:


> All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


The interview that was promoted all week aired in the 1st hour which had over 4 million viewers.


----------



## THANOS

Hera said:


> The interview that was promoted all week aired in the 1st hour which had over 4 million viewers.


Yep but his response will say something stupid and predictable like, "well their segment aired again in the 3rd hour and look at the viewership for it, so, therefore, they are anti-draws :troll"

Anyways, I'm sure The Shield will, ultimately, be well received by the audience, especially when royal rumble season rolls around and all the old fans return to see the Rock.


----------



## CM12Punk

wrestlinggameguy said:


> He sucks, his voice suck, his finisher suck, his mic skills suck, his breathing suck, Feed Me More sucks, everything about him sucks.
> 
> Batista > Oldberg > Mason Ryan > Rytard


Steph's tits suck.8*D

In all seriousness, at least Rytard has charisma unlike Batistwo. Shame you don't give him the credit he deserves.


----------



## Blommen

CM12Punk said:


> Steph's tits suck.8*D
> 
> In all seriousness, at least Rytard has charisma unlike Batistwo. Shame you don't give him the credit he deserves.


saying shut up in a hoarse voice to Vicky Guerrero and trying to look angry doesn't equal charisma. Neither does shaking the ropes, generally yelling random shit out during matches or constantly referring to food.


----------



## x78

Nimbus said:


> All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


Apart from the fact that the segment involving The Shield aired in the first hour and there was no mention at all that they would be appearing in the 3rd hour, do you honestly think that rating peaks and dips reflect the popularity of wrestlers involved in the segments? You think that people purposely turn the TV off when certain wrestlers are on screen and then return to the viewing after their segments have ended simply because of some mythical characteristic that the wrestlers involved may or may not possess, and then you make some sort of judgment on how much you like those wrestlers based on this absurd correlation? Are you absolutely stupid?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Nimbus said:


> All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


You really are a nimbus.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Apart from the fact that the segment involving The Shield aired in the first hour and there was no mention at all that they would be appearing in the 3rd hour, do you honestly think that rating peaks and dips reflect the popularity of wrestlers involved in the segments? You think that people purposely turn the TV off when certain wrestlers are on screen and then return to the viewing after their segments have ended simply because of some mythical characteristic that the wrestlers involved may or may not possess, and then you make some sort of judgment on how much you like those wrestlers based on this absurd correlation? Are you absolutely stupid?


LMAO I couldn't put it better myself. Well played kind sir. Good man! This can be said about all the "ratings fan" posters on here who base the entire opinion on what Mr. Neilson's ratings system tells them. I mean I've heard of jumping on the bandwagon but flip flopping every week because of a .2 increase/decrease is the definition of blind sheep.


----------



## itssoeasy23

wrestlinggameguy said:


> He sucks, his voice suck, his finisher suck, his mic skills suck, his breathing suck, Feed Me More sucks, everything about him sucks.
> 
> Batista > Oldberg > Mason Ryan > Rytard


Well, unfortunately for you you'll be seeing him in the main event in the near future. 

And to say Mason "void of charisma" Ryan is better than Ryback is a load of bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Blommen

THANOS said:


> LMAO I couldn't put it better myself. Well played kind sir. Good man! *This can be said about all the "ratings fan" posters on here who base the entire opinion on what Mr. Neilson's ratings system tells them*. I mean I've heard of jumping on the bandwagon but flip flopping every week because of a .2 increase/decrease is the definition of blind sheep.


to be fair, and this may just be the weed talking, i think he just might not like Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins very much.... well probably mostly Ambrose.


----------



## CM12Punk

Blommen said:


> saying shut up in a hoarse voice to Vicky Guerrero and trying to look angry doesn't equal charisma. Neither does shaking the ropes, generally yelling random shit out during matches or constantly referring to food.


Charisma = reaction from crowd in some way, shape or form. When Ryback comes, the crowd loves him so he has charisma.


----------



## heelguy95

People are jealous of Ambrose. Lets face reality.


----------



## THANOS

Blommen said:


> to be fair, and this may just be the weed talking, i think he just might not like Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins very much.... well probably mostly Ambrose.


Oh I have a feeling he doesn't, hence why he posted that, but I'm also willing to bet that he dislikes Ambrose and Rollins solely because the majority of people on here like them. It's quite weird to tell you the truth. Base your favourite on what ratings tell you (which come from people flicking the channel and stopping for a few minutes on wwe), and base your dislikes on what people on here hype bassed on actual evidence found on youtube.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I never watched NXT so i dont know much about these guys. Ambrose looks awesome so far. His interview was hilarious this past Monday. But i think Roman Reigns will be the most impressive. He looks like a total badass and i think he as well as the others will make it BIG in the WWE


----------



## Iormungand

Ambrose needs to learn how to work punches from a mounted position, this weeks Raw he looked like a toddler flailing his arms about at Ryback's face. It was really weak but I'm remaining optimistic that they will do better.


----------



## jamal.

I don't know why, it seems like some people just want to come up with whatever reason just to shit on Ambrose. Is it because he got a cult following? I don't get it.


----------



## THANOS

jamal. said:


> I don't know why, it seems like some people just want to come up with whatever reason just to shit on Ambrose. Is it because he got a cult following? I don't get it.


That is exactly why. Whenever there is a popular opinion that others are too lazy to investigate, they hate on it instead, and state that they don't understand the hype.


----------



## Nimbus

Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


----------



## Blommen

Nimbus said:


> Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


You are so funny and cool. can i touch you?


----------



## sonicslash

Nimbus said:


> Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


I saw him live at a smack down dark match against kofi and he's very solid in the ring as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## heelguy95

Nimbus said:


> Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


Oh my god, please help me, I beg of you!
WATCH HIS MATCHES ON YOUTUBE.
How hard is to type "fcw dean ambrose".

And @ the guy who said Ambrose punched Ryback like a toddler flailing his arms: His gimmick is a pyscho.
Those punches fit his gimmick perfectly, he is crazy, and insane.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Nimbus said:


> Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


you are trying to hard


----------



## Buff Ted

Reigns seems pretty cool but I hope Ryback squashes the other two midgets and sends them packing Maddox style. They suck and definitely aren't strong enough to be in the main event scene.


----------



## Blommen

Buff Ted said:


> Reigns seems pretty cool but I hope Ryback squashes the other two midgets and sends them packing Maddox style. They suck and definitely aren't strong enough to be in the main event scene.


See the post above you.


----------



## kregnaz

jamal. said:


> I don't know why, it seems like some people just want to come up with whatever reason just to shit on Ambrose. Is it because he got a cult following? I don't get it.


I assume it is because of stupid blind marking dumbasses hyping him up in this forum since, well, forever?

Every Raw/Smackdown/PPV thread in the last year or so had a bunch of people smearing their wet "OMG Ambrose will debutm I'm so gonna mark out OMG" dreams around, countless threads of "Where's Ambrose, we need Ambrose, this guy got talent, do you think he's THE guy, am I the only one who thinks he is the future, name your dream debut of Ambrose, Save us Ambrose, ratings are down, get Ambrose, Thread about Big Show? we need AMBROSE"

And now these same supermarks are whining, why he isn't the Unified World Champion/US/Intercontinental Ultra Tag champion yet and shit on the other two debuts who I haven't known yet and find about as interesting as Dean from the little footage we've seen yet.

When I saw the first vids of Ambrose, I thought "nice, he's good" and was looking forward to a debut, but after all this Ambrosia I almost couldn't enjoy his actual debut, because the first thing I thought (after some Fandango jokes around here ) was along the lines of "if only Vince gave him a stupid Santino gimmick and the butthurt shitstorm around here would explode, I'd die of laughing 4 days straight"

I'm trying to get back into fully liking him again and ignoring the annoying forumhype from the past, and the twisted body language in the interview alone is promising enough that I'm sure I will really enjoy him, no doubt in that, but I bet there were many other members who drifted in this "debut him already, I don't care anymore, just shut the blind marks up for good" mode


----------



## THANOS

Nimbus said:


> Does this ambrosio guy even wrestle at all? i assume the hype is because of his promos right?


Thanks for proving my point. In case you're serious, which I doubt, youtube it.


----------



## x78

You must be a pretty strange person if you are unable to enjoy something because it is popular on the internet.


----------



## Blommen

kregnaz said:


> I assume it is because of stupid blind marking dumbasses hyping him up in this forum since, well, forever?
> 
> Every Raw/Smackdown/PPV thread in the last year or so had a bunch of people smearing their wet "OMG Ambrose will debutm I'm so gonna mark out OMG" dreams around, countless threads of "Where's Ambrose, we need Ambrose, this guy got talent, do you think he's THE guy, am I the only one who thinks he is the future, name your dream debut of Ambrose, Save us Ambrose, ratings are down, get Ambrose, Thread about Big Show? we need AMBROSE"
> 
> *And now these same supermarks are whining, why he isn't the Unified World Champion/US/Intercontinental Ultra Tag champion yet and shit on the other two debuts who I haven't known yet and find about as interesting as Dean from the little footage we've seen yet.*
> 
> When I saw the first vids of Ambrose, I thought "nice, he's good" and was looking forward to a debut, but after all this Ambrosia I almost couldn't enjoy his actual debut, because the first thing I thought (after some Fandango jokes around here ) was along the lines of "if only Vince gave him a stupid Santino gimmick and the butthurt shitstorm around here would explode, I'd die of laughing 4 days straight"
> 
> I'm trying to get back into fully liking him again and ignoring the annoying forumhype from the past, and the twisted body language in the interview alone is promising enough that I'm sure I will really enjoy him, no doubt in that, but I bet there were many other members who drifted in this "debut him already, I don't care anymore, just shut the blind marks up for good" mode


the fuck are you talking about? almost every single Ambrose mark has been over the fucking moon that he has finally debuted. the guys you've mentioned are in the most minuscule minority.


----------



## heelguy95

kregnaz said:


> I assume it is because of stupid blind marking dumbasses hyping him up in this forum since, well, forever?
> 
> Every Raw/Smackdown/PPV thread in the last year or so had a bunch of people smearing their wet "OMG Ambrose will debutm I'm so gonna mark out OMG" dreams around, countless threads of "Where's Ambrose, we need Ambrose, this guy got talent, do you think he's THE guy, am I the only one who thinks he is the future, name your dream debut of Ambrose, Save us Ambrose, ratings are down, get Ambrose, Thread about Big Show? we need AMBROSE"
> 
> And now these same supermarks are whining, why he isn't the Unified World Champion/US/Intercontinental Ultra Tag champion yet and shit on the other two debuts who I haven't known yet and find about as interesting as Dean from the little footage we've seen yet.
> 
> When I saw the first vids of Ambrose, I thought "nice, he's good" and was looking forward to a debut, but after all this Ambrosia I almost couldn't enjoy his actual debut, because the first thing I thought (after some Fandango jokes around here ) was along the lines of "if only Vince gave him a stupid Santino gimmick and the butthurt shitstorm around here would explode, I'd die of laughing 4 days straight"
> 
> I'm trying to get back into fully liking him again and ignoring the annoying forumhype from the past, and the twisted body language in the interview alone is promising enough that I'm sure I will really enjoy him, no doubt in that, but I bet there were many other members who drifted in this "debut him already, I don't care anymore, just shut the blind marks up for good" mode


No Ambrose marks are whining about him you liar. You are full of it up to your neck.
You are jealous, you are in denial, you are annoying.
Please back up your arguments with quotes insteaded of spewing pure bullshit just because
you don't like Ambrose, good wrestling and promos.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

People here have the absolutely most idiotic reasons for hating Ambrose. "OMG PEOPLE MARK LIKE SHIT FOR HIM, FUCK THIS GUY, I HOPE THEY GIVE HIM THE WORST GIMMICK POSSIBLE SO I CAN LAUGH AT SOME FACELESS PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET!" Yeah, lets destroy one of the best young talents just to be able to troll some internet people you'll never see in your real lives. I could get the hate if the dude was a total asshole but he's far from that judging by interviews and what people who worked with him say. How about you hate him because he sucks in the ring or on the mic? Oh that's right, you can't, lol. Plus he's in the main event so he's getting TV time. So how about you guys enjoy this talent the WWE is giving to us for once instead of getting pissed off and hoping he fails purely because marks on the internet. People here are such morons.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

This should be Ambrose's theme...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcsxihYL7CQ


----------



## kregnaz

okay, I guess long posts are a problem with blind fucking markdom, since after the first positive/negative word in there some people stop reading. Yeah, I totally hate him, you got me, because stating that I was tired of a totally over the top hype for a GREAT FUCKING PERFORMER IN RING AND ESPECIALLY OUTSIDE OF IT spreading around through every little corner of this forum and getting on MY nerves, yeah, that totally proves that I absolutely hate Ambrose, and not the marks who were bitching around about him in the most absurd threads fpalm


----------



## Telos

JoseBxNYC said:


> This should be Ambrose's theme...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcsxihYL7CQ


Interesting choice. I would be curious to see what Jim Johnston could do with that. I think that song would be more fitting if Ambrose was a face, for some reason.

Here's a list of the three theme songs he's used in FCW:

*1st*






*2nd*






*3rd*






I still don't know for sure which of them I like best. But probably 3rd, then 2nd, then 1st (isn't bad, but it's already been used by Jerry Lynn).


----------



## Hoxsfan206

kregnaz said:


> okay, I guess long posts are a problem with blind fucking markdom, since after the first positive/negative word in there some people stop reading. Yeah, I totally hate him, you got me, because stating that I was tired of a totally over the top hype for a GREAT FUCKING PERFORMER IN RING AND ESPECIALLY OUTSIDE OF IT spreading around through every little corner of this forum and getting on MY nerves, yeah, that totally proves that I absolutely hate Ambrose, and not the marks who were bitching around about him in the most absurd threads fpalm


Yeah, because dealing with the over hype of him by hoping he gets a shitty gimmick is smart as fuck, right? Let's punish Ambrose for having stupid ass fans, BUT I DON'T HATE HIM, I JUST WANTED HIS CAREER TO BE FUCKED BECAUSE HIS MARKS! Does this make ANY sense to you?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

so here's the real question...how long before the smarks turn their backs on Ambrose?


----------



## The One

Ziggler Mark said:


> so here's the real question...how long before the smarks turn their backs on Ambrose?


When he turns face, obviously.


----------



## Bushmaster

Maybe after his 3rd promo once he's solo. Youll have ppl saying he just says the same thing all the time. Or if he ever turns face.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

When I first heard of Ambrose and watched his characteristics and mannerisms I always felt he was like some unhinged individual that hung around the dark corners of the city. When I'd make signatures of him, I'd always place him in a dark alleyway etc. I'm a sucker for theme songs and when I discovered Ambrose I discovered this song around the same time and thought it would be a good theme. I think it's slightly similar to 'This Fire Burns', I think the lyrics are fitting:






I'll probably find a song that fits him perfectly but this is the best I've come across so far (IMO).


----------



## Onekrazyrican

I hadnt seen him before but Ambrose's face gestures remind me of that mean guard from The Green Mile. Im looking forward to watching more of him cuz it seems like he can make one heck of a heel. I mean the guy hasnt done much with the mic yet and i already hate him lol must be that hes inherited some of that green mile guard vibe...


----------



## Onekrazyrican

This is the guy
mean sob


----------



## Honey Bucket

Onekrazyrican said:


> This is the guy
> mean sob


Heh. Ryback is John Coffey?

FEED. ME. MORE. CORNBREAD.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Marty Vibe said:


> Heh. Ryback is John Coffey?
> 
> FEED. ME. MORE. CORNBREAD.


:lmao


----------



## Evolution

SO much overreaction in this thread. Chill out a bit ayyyyy


----------



## heelguy95

Terminal Woman theme sounds the best for Ambrose. It's especially good after he's finished a promo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Nimbus said:


> All the ambrose smarks please go watch the raw rating threads, the 3rd hour was a completly disaster..


are you being intentionally dense? the third hour has been shit since it went 3 hours. :lmao


----------



## jonoaries

Ziggler Mark said:


> so here's the real question...how long before the smarks turn their backs on Ambrose?


Soon as he becomes successful.


----------



## tbp82

A few thoughts since my last post here.

1.) I don't see how the low third hour rating can be attributed to The Shield. They were not advertised for the third hour and they appeared in the early part of the show. IF anything one could say the fact that they already appeared and weren't advertised hurt the third hour because they were what people wanted to see and they were already shown.

2.) Just looking at the wwe.com photo it is easy to tell who is front and center for the group. Hint it's the big good looking guy. 

3.) As rumours continue to run on the net that Reigns is viewed by manangment as "something special" how far do you think they are willing to go with him in the next few months? I keep thinking his family connection to The Rock will make a difference maybe not in the storyline but maybe in his push. The Rock has never had a problem putting anyone over be it Angle, Goldberg, or Hurricane. Would WWE be willing to have The Rock passed the torch to his cousin? We know The Rock would do it.


----------



## NoyK

Poor Rollins isn't getting any love in the poll.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

tbp82 said:


> 2.) Just looking at the wwe.com photo it is easy to tell who is front and center for the group. Hint it's the big good looking guy.


Ambrose was also in the front and center of the first group photo of them. There is no leader dude.


----------



## Neil_totally

Sorry to drop this here, but has anyone got a link to the Ambrose promo from back in ROH, the one where he's outside, stood infront of a fence, and at one point throws the belts over? Been digging for it on youtube but can't for the life of me find it! Need it to show someone why they should be excited about Ambrose...

EDIT: never mind, found it


----------



## Phantomdreamer

It felt like they were presenting Dean Ambrose as the leader of the group but for me it's Reigns who seems to have that feel about him that he just has a presence and aura that makes him stand out more than the other 2, although it's obvious that Ambrose is the best talker. For me it's Reigns who will be the most successful in the WWE but we shall see.


----------



## NeyNey

Neil_totally said:


> Sorry to drop this here, but has anyone got a link to the Ambrose promo from back in ROH, the one where he's outside, stood infront of a fence, and at one point throws the belts over? Been digging for it on youtube but can't for the life of me find it! Need it to show someone why they should be excited about Ambrose...







This one I guess.


----------



## Neil_totally

that's it, thanks dude!


----------



## tbp82

Phantomdreamer said:


> It felt like they were presenting Dean Ambrose as the leader of the group but for me it's Reigns who seems to have that feel about him that he just has a presence and aura that makes him stand out more than the other 2, although it's obvious that Ambrose is the best talker. For me it's Reigns who will be the most successful in the WWE but we shall see.


There's something a little HBK and Diesal about Ambrose and Reigns. Now I'm not saying that Ambrose is an HBK level talent I know he doesn't have to look to be that I think Ambrose is an Rowdy Roddy Piper level talent (hall of famer) but maybe that is what we are looking at here two main eventers. Diesal got his run at the top first but HBK got his as well.


----------



## Kumail

I actually have a prediction regarding The Shield and their involvement in the inevitable CM Punk v. Rock match at Royal Rumble. In my opinion the Shield will interfere on CM Punks behalf because they believe that tis an injustice for the Rock to be granted a title match while CM Punk has been defending it for over a year. However while they beat down the Rock, Cena comes in and helps the Rock take down the Shield so that the Rock gets the win. Cena then gives the Rock an explanation that he wants the Rock to be champ at Wrestlemania so that after Cena wins the Royal Rumble later in the night, he can get his retribution against Rock at Mania.


----------



## Raw Meat

Kumail said:


> I actually have a prediction regarding The Shield and their involvement in the inevitable CM Punk v. Rock match at Royal Rumble. In my opinion the Shield will interfere on CM Punks behalf because they believe that tis an injustice for the Rock to be granted a title match while CM Punk has been defending it for over a year. However while they beat down the Rock, Cena comes in and helps the Rock take down the Shield so that the Rock gets the win. Cena then gives the Rock an explanation that he wants the Rock to be champ at Wrestlemania so that after Cena wins the Royal Rumble later in the night, he can get his retribution against Rock at Mania.


Sadly, you're probably right. I just think it's a crime that The Rock, as great as he is, gets to come back pretty much whenever he damn well pleases and take the title off of someone who has been working their ass off as champion for an actual year straight.


----------



## King187

The Shield's impact will be diminished if it's revealed that they are working for someone.


----------



## leatherface24

is it just me or does ambrose sound like hes just an octave and a step of drama off from sounding like heath ledgers joker


----------



## Neil_totally

I do believe he's spoken about that actually being the case. Although I might just be mixing it up with fan-chat.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Kumail said:


> I actually have a prediction regarding The Shield and their involvement in the inevitable CM Punk v. Rock match at Royal Rumble. In my opinion the Shield will interfere on CM Punks behalf because they believe that tis an injustice for the Rock to be granted a title match while CM Punk has been defending it for over a year. However while they beat down the Rock, Cena comes in and helps the Rock take down the Shield so that the Rock gets the win. Cena then gives the Rock an explanation that he wants the Rock to be champ at Wrestlemania so that after Cena wins the Royal Rumble later in the night, he can get his retribution against Rock at Mania.


This will probably happen. And it'll be shit and predictable.


----------



## Blood Bath

why does there have to be a leader


----------



## NeyNey

> Event: WWE/NXT Live Event
> Date: December 6, 2012 6:30 pm
> Location: Full Sail Live
> 
> It’s going to be a Superstar-packed night at this month’s NXT filming in the Full Sail Live Venue. WWE Superstar and former Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett will be in the ring, *along with the trio of Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns, better known as The Shield.* Plus there will be appearances by six-time WWE World Champion Kevin Nash, the WWE Divas and WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross, who will be calling all of the action. Doors open at 5:45 p.m., and the event starts at 6:30. WWE and Full Sail University will be videotaping this event.


http://www.fullsailblog.com/event/wwe-nxt-live-event-8/

For the poor souls who never watch NXT.
But I don't know how long it takes until it's on TV. (or Hulu.) (Or Internet)


----------



## HEELKris

Lol!










its about ambrose


----------



## Telos

Blood Bath said:


> why does there have to be a leader


There doesn't, but do we really want to see _this_ happen again?


----------



## gaco

Telos said:


> There doesn't, but do we really want to see _this_ happen again?


One thing I didn't like about the Nexus and Corre were the beatdowns... every member hit their finish with Justin Gabriel hitting the last one. Always the same rotine. I hope this doesn't repeat this time with the shield.


----------



## heelguy95

Unlike Nexus and The Corre, The Shield actually has wrestlers people care about. On top of that, they're actually worth something, and when I say "they're" I'm mostly talking about Dean Ambrose. Either way, The Shield is better than every other group there is and ever will be. The fact that each talent has a unique gimmick, makes The Shield as a whole, much better and entertaining.


----------



## Blommen

heelguy95 said:


> Unlike Nexus and The Corre, The Shield actually has wrestlers people care about. On top of that, they're actually worth something, and when I say "they're" I'm mostly talking about Dean Ambrose. Either way,* The Shield is better than every other group there is and ever will be*. The fact that each talent has a unique gimmick, makes The Shield as a whole, much better and entertaining.


DX??


----------



## truk83

At this point I would think that The Shield will get involved in the Cena/Ziggler fiasco. What I mean is that The Shield would take Ziggler's MITB Briefcase. AJ ends up with Dean Ambrose, and Roman Reigns get's his 15 minutes of fame with John Cena. Rollins ends up being the man that stole the MITB Briefcase setting up a feud with Ziggler. I think it would be a solid way to incorporate them even further, and enhance all their characters.

Ambrose gets AJ, and proves to be the voice that is truly behind the group. AJ turning heel, and joining Ambrose would spice things up a bit. Cena becomes jealous of Ambrose, but instead Roman steps in to take exception to Cena's jealousy. Reigns tells Cena that defeating Cena is in his DNA, and it's a subtle hint to being related to The Rock. Ambrose convinces Reigns that it is his time to show the world who he is, and what his name will mean to this business.

Ambrose then is introduced as the man who was behind Rollins making a name for himself, and taking Ziggler's MITB title shot. Dean is the voice behind Rollins actions. This shows his influence on those around him. Rollins, and Ziggler could easily pull off some great wrestling matches. Putting the MITB title shot on the line is another great way to remind people that the MITB title shot exist still. There is no doubt in my mind that both men would get folks in to their matches.

Have Dean milk a few Raw's with some mic time, and talking about himself along with AJ at his side. Eventually someone interrupts him, and that someone should be The Miz. The Miz is the perfect "face" right now for Dean to go over on, and both men are solid on the mic. Ambrose vs The Miz is something that could go on until The Royal Rumble as well. Test Dean vs one of the more well known stars on the roster. I think he would be able to work perfectly as the heel vs The Miz.


----------



## Telos

gaco said:


> One thing I didn't like about the Nexus and Corre were the beatdowns... every member hit their finish with Justin Gabriel hitting the last one. Always the same rotine. I hope this doesn't repeat this time with the shield.


I hope it doesn't either, but so far it's been Arrive > Powerbomb > Leave.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The thing about the WWE is they always screw up amazing opportunities that they have. I wont go into it too much, but examples like the whole Punk leaves the WWE with the title only to return the next episode situation is what I'm hoping the Shield doesn't turn into, but no doubt will. WWE are notrious for it. They have these ideas, but no real direction on where to take them. They then try and come up with something on the fly that just fails.

Yeah I'm being one of those guys who are complaining before anything has happened, but I've been burned so many times before that I think I'm entitled to think this way. These three guys are so unique that this type of gimmick/stable thingy is beneath them.

I would have debuted Ambrose very similar to the way Jericho did in 1999. Even though he has't really been on a national stage like Jericho had been in WCW, he could use the time to introudce himself in a 15 minute promo segment that could be as famous as Jericho's.

Rollins is the NXT Champion. This writes itself. Why didn't he just turn up with the be;t over his shoulder in backstage segments until he pissed off a mid card heel and then he beats him in a match on Raw?

And then their is Reigns, who should just have been brought in like he has on NXT ad the Thoroughbred? Coming in wearing a suit like a boss and just beating people in good hard fought matches.

I know the Shield is trying to be different, but their outfits are weird and where is this all going other than them being beaten up by Ryback? 

I really want to see Ambrose conquer the wrestling world, but I'm not sure the Shield is the way to do it. Yes I'm happy he is finally on tv, but he was ever in NXT, and for them to keep saying he was is a bit weird. I thought they were keeping him off NXT because they had something big in mind for him...


----------



## Telos

Lariatoh! said:


> The thing about the WWE is they always screw up amazing opportunities that they have. I wont go into it too much, but examples like the whole Punk leaves the WWE with the title only to return the next episode situation is what I'm hoping the Shield doesn't turn into, but no doubt will. WWE are notrious for it. They have these ideas, but no real direction on where to take them. They then try and come up with something on the fly that just fails.
> 
> Yeah I'm being one of those guys who are complaining before anything has happened, but I've been burned so many times before that I think I'm entitled to think this way. These three guys are so unique that this type of gimmick/stable thingy is beneath them.
> 
> I would have debuted Ambrose very similar to the way Jericho did in 1999. Even though he has't really been on a national stage like Jericho had been in WCW, he could use the time to introudce himself in a 15 minute promo segment that could be as famous as Jericho's.
> 
> Rollins is the NXT Champion. This writes itself. Why didn't he just turn up with the be;t over his shoulder in backstage segments until he pissed off a mid card heel and then he beats him in a match on Raw?
> 
> And then their is Reigns, who should just have been brought in like he has on NXT ad the Thoroughbred? Coming in wearing a suit like a boss and just beating people in good hard fought matches.
> 
> I know the Shield is trying to be different, but their outfits are weird and where is this all going other than them being beaten up by Ryback?
> 
> I really want to see Ambrose conquer the wrestling world, but I'm not sure the Shield is the way to do it. Yes I'm happy he is finally on tv, but he was ever in NXT, and for them to keep saying he was is a bit weird. I thought they were keeping him off NXT because they had something big in mind for him...


I think the point of having those guys start off in a stable is to make them relevant right away. They could have done it the way you suggested, but there's a chance they would just be stuck in midcard hell trying to get the fans to care about these new wrestlers nobody outside the smarks know about. Not saying that would end up the case, all three are supremely talented and have star potential. But with the stable, you get all three guys right there, getting everybody's attention as they go after the biggest riser in the company. Immediate impact.

I want all three to stand alone and they will in due time, but for now I think this Shield thing could be the best way for them to make a name for themselves with the "WWE Universe" from the early going. Their debut was more memorable than a lot of the guys on the main roster now and I think that speaks volumes to how high the company thinks of them.


----------



## x78

wrong thread, delete


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm starting to get the feeling that Heyman hired The Shield to have Punk's back but there's still a hierarchy within the group and they ultimately do what they want as long as it helps Punk. Reigns appears to be the shot caller while Ambrose does the talking to get their message across and Rollins is the workhorse. 

If I had to guess, I'd say that somewhere down the line one of their attacks will go too far and Rollins' conscience will get to him so he bails or Ambrose will get jealous of Reigns and really come unhinged. Hopefully when they dissolve it's because of something like either of the scenarios I just mentioned instead of simply being fed to Ryback or Cena and then held off TV for a year until creative can come up with ideas for their singles pushes. I'm really holding out hope for Ambrose/Rollins to be the first match at Mania.


----------



## MiniKiller

truk83 said:


> At this point I would think that The Shield will get involved in the Cena/Ziggler fiasco. What I mean is that The Shield would take Ziggler's MITB Briefcase. AJ ends up with Dean Ambrose, and Roman Reigns get's his 15 minutes of fame with John Cena. Rollins ends up being the man that stole the MITB Briefcase setting up a feud with Ziggler. I think it would be a solid way to incorporate them even further, and enhance all their characters.
> 
> Ambrose gets AJ, and proves to be the voice that is truly behind the group. AJ turning heel, and joining Ambrose would spice things up a bit. Cena becomes jealous of Ambrose, but instead Roman steps in to take exception to Cena's jealousy. Reigns tells Cena that defeating Cena is in his DNA, and it's a subtle hint to being related to The Rock. Ambrose convinces Reigns that it is his time to show the world who he is, and what his name will mean to this business.
> 
> Ambrose then is introduced as the man who was behind Rollins making a name for himself, and taking Ziggler's MITB title shot. Dean is the voice behind Rollins actions. This shows his influence on those around him. Rollins, and Ziggler could easily pull off some great wrestling matches. Putting the MITB title shot on the line is another great way to remind people that the MITB title shot exist still. There is no doubt in my mind that both men would get folks in to their matches.
> 
> Have Dean milk a few Raw's with some mic time, and talking about himself along with AJ at his side. Eventually someone interrupts him, and that someone should be The Miz. The Miz is the perfect "face" right now for Dean to go over on, and both men are solid on the mic. Ambrose vs The Miz is something that could go on until The Royal Rumble as well. Test Dean vs one of the more well known stars on the roster. I think he would be able to work perfectly as the heel vs The Miz.


I like most of this. Good ideas. Maybe even Reigns goes at Cena tough and Aj then causes Cena to loose. Cause god forbid cena loose clean! But a psycho Aj with a unstable Ambrose could be hreat


----------



## Asenath

MiniKiller said:


> I like most of this. Good ideas. Maybe even Reigns goes at Cena tough and Aj then causes Cena to loose. Cause god forbid cena loose clean! But a psycho Aj with a unstable Ambrose could be hreat


AJ all up in this mix would be _terrible_.

(And anyways, it seems pretty obvious that her *shocking swerve* will be with Dolph, not the Shield.)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

No surprises that Ambrose is leading the poll by some distance but from a purely objective POV, it's Reigns 100%. Ambrose is a great promo guy no doubt and Rollins did just as well as Ambrose did in the interview, but Reigns looks like the star. He's the one with the most natural intensity about him. He also seems fresh in a way. Right now, Ambrose and Rollins to me are more cookie-cutter in their heel antics (the interview is nothing we haven't heard before let's face it)


----------



## Evil Peter

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> No surprises that Ambrose is leading the poll by some distance but from a purely objective POV, it's Reigns 100%. Ambrose is a great promo guy no doubt and Rollins did just as well as Ambrose did in the interview, but Reigns looks like the star. He's the one with the most natural intensity about him. He also seems fresh in a way. Right now, Ambrose and Rollins to me are more cookie-cutter in their heel antics (the interview is nothing we haven't heard before let's face it)


No, there is no purely objective POV when it comes to this. Being impressive to someone isn't a factual thing, it depends highly on the opinions of the beholder.

Of course you can argue that some will be influencing their votes by what they have seen previously but I think Ambrose is the one that clearly has shown the most unique qualities of the three, even on Raw.


----------



## truk83

Asenath said:


> AJ all up in this mix would be _terrible_.
> 
> (And anyways, it seems pretty obvious that her *shocking swerve* will be with Dolph, not the Shield.)


How can a shocking swerve be obvious. AJ aligning with Ziggler makes no sense unless Ziggler turns "face". What about Vickie? Is she just magically going to get along with AJ now that she turns heel with Ziggler? Both of these angles with The Shield, and AJ/Vickie/Cena/Dolph story lines are going nowhere right now. Granted The Shield went after Ryback, but he has already been defeated, and so what is the direction afterwards. Are they really going to job out all three men to Ryback?


----------



## Klee

The storyline needs to build and build towards mania from now and not let up one bit.

I :mark: when someone mentioned Rollins/Amborse as next years Mania opener. 

I see Rollins and Amborse as a tag team, possibly to fill the void left by Cody's injury. I hope not and that they are singles competitors going forward.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Ambrose shouldn't team with Rollins. I like him more as a loner. He fits in this stable for now but once his character starts to come out they'll need to split him ASAP


----------



## the frenchise

The shield vs 3MB is the next top feud on Raw... 

I don't like the idea of a tag team (Ambrose and Rollins) for this faction.
I don't mind if they don't have proper wrestling matches because Road to wrestlemania is coming and they are not gonna have exposure as individual wrestlers. Just keep them as The Shield (alongside Punk or not) ruining some segments and matches in the name of Justice! And after mania it will be time for the push.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Love these guys.

Obviously Monday wasn't Ambrose' best work, but with only two minutes worth it was solid enough.

Can't wait for more.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Cloverleaf said:


> The storyline needs to build and build towards mania from now and not let up one bit.
> 
> I :mark: when someone mentioned Rollins/*Amborse* as next years Mania opener.
> 
> I see Rollins and *Amborse* as a tag team, possibly to fill the void left by Cody's injury. I hope not and that they are singles competitors going forward.


DANE AMBORSE = The New BORK LASER?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Tenacious.C. said:


> DANE AMBORSE = The New BORK LASER?


DANE AMBORSE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Tenacious.C. said:


> DANE AMBORSE = The New BORK LASER?





Flocka Ambrose said:


> DANE AMBORSE :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Cool, they have all a nice Bio on WWE.com in 'Superstars'. 



Spoiler: Dean Ambrose













> Dean Ambrose is a dangerous man.
> 
> The Cincinnati scrapper began his path to WWE with a fearless career on the independent scene, notable for his ability both to absorb and to distribute punishment in equal measure. Through his years toiling away in obscurity, Ambrose competed in some of the most vicious environments imaginable, sacrificing his body and blood in the pursuit of inflicting as much damage on his opponent as humanly possible. Victory was incidental. What mattered to Ambrose was always the message.
> 
> The trend would continue upon Ambrose’s arrival in WWE’s developmental territory. The young Superstar had barely set foot in the big leagues when he laid down a challenge at the feet of William Regal, ultimately competing with the Englishman in a brutal one-on-one match that left Regal scarred and Ambrose with a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> When asked for his motivation behind such incidents, Ambrose’s response was chilling. “Just to see what would happen, I get bored,” he said. “When there's a hornet's nest buzzing, I’ve got to poke it. I like violence. I like danger. I live life to feel alive."
> 
> Such was Ambrose’s unpredictability that he was not permitted to compete after NXT moved to Full Sail University. But true to form, he would not be held down from spreading his own personal brand of chaos to WWE. Along with NXT Champion Seth Rollins and the towering Roman Reigns, Ambrose made his most dangerous movement yet when the threesome attacked Ryback at Survivor Series 2012, driving the beast through a table and repeating the feat the next night on Raw. Ambrose led the charge, wildly hurling his body into Ryback and initiating the brutal beatdown perpetuated by his comrades.
> 
> The trio took up the name of “The Shield” — black-clad advocates of justice in a WWE they believed had lost its way — with Ambrose seemingly serving as the group’s sneering mouthpiece in their sit-down interview with Michael Cole. On the Nov. 26 edition of Raw, the group attacked both Ryback and WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No, leaving their formidable competitors strewn in a heap while The Shield stood tall, looming over their new domain.
> 
> It would appear, given all of this, nothing has changed. Dean Ambrose has poked the hornet’s nest and sent a message. What the goals of The Shield are, exactly, remains to be seen, but as always with Ambrose, it will be a revelation worth waiting for.












http://www.wwe.com/superstars/dean-ambrose





Spoiler: Roman Reigns













> WWE is in Roman Reigns' blood.
> 
> The son of WWE Hall of Famer Sika of The Wild Samoans, Reigns is a member of the storied Anoa’i wrestling family — a lineage that includes intimidating powerhouses like Yokozuna, Umaga and Rikishi. But this 265-pounder possesses an explosive combination of strength and speed his relatives never imagined possible.
> 
> A star defensive tackle at Georgia Tech, Reigns wrecked offensive guards for both the Minnesota Vikings and the Jacksonville Jaguars before answering his family calling to become a WWE Superstar. The hulking Samoan brought his smash mouth gridiron style to WWE’s developmental system, NXT, where he left a long line of tough opponents in crumpled heaps. But it was at the 2012 Survivor Series that Reigns made his greatest impact.
> 
> In the heat of a Triple Threat Match between WWE Champion CM Punk, John Cena and Ryback, Reigns hit the ring alongside fellow WWE NXT competitors Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins and unleashed a merciless attack on the mighty Ryback. Tearing at the beast like a pack of hungry jackals, the young competitors ruined Ryback’s opportunity to win the WWE Title and drove him through a ringside table.
> 
> The following night, the trio put the wrecking ball through a table again after Ryback attempted to break up Punk’s celebration for his one year as WWE Champion. Rumors that the group was working in collusion with The Straight Edge Superstar quickly spread, but those ties were strongly denied when Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose sat down with Michael Cole for an interview. Branding themselves “The Shield,” the band of upstarts in black tactical gear claimed that they weren’t in WWE to aid Punk, but to halt injustice.
> 
> “Where honor no longer exists, we will step in,” Ambrose stressed to Cole.
> 
> Later that night, after Reigns and company put a heinous beating on Ryback, Daniel Bryan and Kane, it became clear that The Shield will seek this righteousness by any means necessary.











http://www.wwe.com/superstars/roman-reigns





Spoiler: Seth Rollins













> Seth Rollins began his career as an independent wrestler who wasted no time making an impact in the world of sports-entertainment. After becoming the first NXT Champion in August 2012, Seth Rollins quickly moved on to join forces with fellow NXT standouts Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns to wreak havoc on WWE.
> 
> Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns debuted in WWE at Survivor Series 2012, attacking Ryback by smashing him through the announce table and costing him a title match against WWE Champion CM Punk. The group returned the following night on Raw during Punk’s 365-day championship celebration, sending Ryback through the announce table again.
> 
> When Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns finally spoke a week later for the first time in WWE, Ambrose denied any involvement with Punk. Rollins said they “saw things heading in the wrong direction,” so the group “stepped in and righted those wrongs.” Rollins referred to the trio as “a shield from injustice in WWE,” and Ambrose aptly named the group “The Shield.”
> 
> After that interview on Raw, The Shield attacked Ryback a third time, assaulting Team Hell No in the process and leaving Punk the Superstar standing tall.











http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Tenacious.C. said:


> DANE AMBORSE = The New BORK LASER?


Let's make it happen.


----------



## THANOS

NeyNey said:


> Cool, they have all a nice Bio on WWE.com in 'Superstars'.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dean Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/dean-ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roman Reigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/roman-reigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seth Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/seth-rollins


Holy shit! Ambrose's bio is by far the longest and most riveting, and wwe even listed him as the mouthpiece and voice for the group. If that's not calling him the leader I don't know what is!


----------



## Silent KEEL

The didn't even mention The Rock for Roman Reigns, just everybody else that matters. Guess they aren't going to do that unless Reigns gets involved with The Rock in some way when he comes back.

Loved Ambrose's bio, looks like he'll be keeping the same gimmick as FCW, only hidden for now.


----------



## DOPA

Ambrose's bio is amazing. Love the detail.


----------



## Smoogle

THANOS said:


> Holy shit! Ambrose's bio is by far the longest and most riveting, and wwe even listed him as the mouthpiece and voice for the group. If that's not calling him the leader I don't know what is!


yeah you can see they put a lot more thought into ambrose character then the others - so he's the mouth piece aka the leader pretty much


----------



## Chad Allen

*What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

What do ya think?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I loved how they hyped Ambrose by saying he wasn't allowed to compete at Full Sail University.


----------



## PunkShoot

Reigns has really caught me off guard on how good he is.

His spear was remarkable


----------



## DOPA

Ambrose is obviously the most ready out of the three guys. Rollins mic skills still need work and Reigns whilst having a great look is still green. As long as WWE don't fuck this up too much I expect Ambrose to be the first one to really break out from this.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Did WWE.com remove their bios/profiles or something? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## VintageOrton

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

I think time will tell. If the WWE manage to not mess The Shield up then debuting him this way is potentially better than as a singles competitor imo.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



VintageOrton said:


> I think time will tell. If the WWE manage to not mess The Shield up then debuting him this way is potentially better than as a singles competitor imo.


So you aren't pissed that he isn't a crazy mofo anymore?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

I think people just give a damn about the fact that the guy's on live TV.


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

^He's had just like one promo in the wwe, cant judge him by that alone.


----------



## VintageOrton

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> So you aren't pissed that he isn't a crazy mofo anymore?


Not really, I'm interested to see what he is like as part of a heel stable.


----------



## heelguy95

iamnotanugget said:


> Did WWE.com remove their bios/profiles or something? I can't find it anywhere.


I can't find it either. Everytime I go to wwe.com/superstars/dean-ambrose, it never fucking goes on his profile. How the hell did the guy who posted the Dean Ambrose bio get access to it...

Regardless, I'm glad the bio pointed out how crazy and pyschotic Ambrose is, as well as including some quotes from his excellent promos. Well done. Dean Ambrose is clearly the leader and better talent than the other two.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> So you aren't pissed that he isn't a crazy mofo anymore?


If you wern't ignorant you'd know that WWE has been posting articles and create Bio for Dean Ambrose. If you read them before posting false information and crap around you'd realize that WWE has been blatantly acknowledging him as a pyscho, as a dangerous and unpredictable wrestler.

It takes time to build up character, it would have been real stupid to immediatly make him act like a psycho when he first debuted. If you wern't blind as well, you'd see signs of his craziness coming to fruition, physically and verbally..

In my opinion, him debuting in The Shield is the better choice because it makes more of an impact, especially when they beat the crap out of every babyface.


----------



## NeyNey

> How the hell did the guy who posted the Dean Ambrose bio get access to it...


_With the power of Ambrose!_ *transform* 
Srsly, I don't know, why it's gone.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



heelguy95 said:


> If you wern't ignorant you'd know that WWE has been posting articles and create Bio for Dean Ambrose. If you read them before posting false information and crap around you'd realize that WWE has been blatantly acknowledging him as a pyscho, as a dangerous and unpredictable wrestler.
> 
> It takes time to build up character, it would have been real stupid to immediatly make him act like a psycho when he first debuted. If you wern't blind as well, you'd see signs of his craziness coming to fruition, physically and verbally..
> 
> In my opinion, him debuting in The Shield is the better choice because it makes more of an impact, especially when they beat the crap out of every babyface.


1st off i didn't watch raw so i just heard he acted very normal
2nd CALM DOWN ASSHOLE I MADE A MISTAKE SO WHAT:no:


----------



## Gandhi

I don't get why people like Ambrose.


----------



## x78

Gandhi said:


> I don't get why people like Ambrose.


You will.


----------



## Bushmaster

Gandhi said:


> I don't get why people like Ambrose.


I dont get why ppl ljke Ryback but many do.
these guys have added excitement back to Raw and im enjoying it. Curious to see what happens upcoming Monday. We saw them talk and attack Ryback again so whats next. Will we be left with more questions on whether they are with Punk. Hopefully they attack someone else to show its not just a Ryback thing.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

Stables and groups are a great way to debut people, after just a couple of weeks The Shield is already my main reason for watching Raw.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

I'm just glad he debuted...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

It's too early to tell. I don't like The Shield as a group, though. Not necessarily because of the members but the name, the attire, etc. Wrestling does not have a good history with introducing talent as security guards. It doesn't exactly leave much room for optimism as far as their career projection. Possibly he will make it, I hope so, but I'd have more confidence if he wasn't a security guard.

Plus, I want Dean Ambrose to look like a bum again. That was a great look for him and his best character work will be under that gimmick, is it so much to ask for?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

Too early to tell.

However, instead of debuting him as crazy psycho Ambrose, it might be more effective to introduce him to the WWE fanbase as the slightly "off" member of the Shield, who, down the road, gradually is revealed to be a complete maniac. Makes his gimmick appear naturally instead of debuting with it.


----------



## FoxyRoxy

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

I think he should have. Hope WWE don't ruin him.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's too early to tell. I don't like The Shield as a group, though. Not necessarily because of the members but the name, the attire, etc. Wrestling does not have a good history with introducing talent as security guards. It doesn't exactly leave much room for optimism as far as their career projection. Possibly he will make it, I hope so, but I'd have more confidence if he wasn't a security guard.
> 
> Plus, I want Dean Ambrose to look like a bum again. That was a great look for him and his best character work will be under that gimmick, is it so much to ask for?


This


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

no..sticking him with these guys will probably show how much he's either VASTLY superior or that he may still need some work in some areas..we shall see.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

As Dean Amrbrose would say, 'NOPE'. 

In this faction at least he is relevant and in a top storyline since the start. A singles debut would have meant stupid jobber matches for a year before being put into any real feuds. In this situation he'll get over with the fans very quick, and his eventual singles run will be much more exciting.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

You guys don't worry about the fact that wwe is Ridiculously scripted and
That can hurt this kid in the long run.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> You guys don't worry about the fact that wwe is Ridiculously scripted and
> That can hurt this kid in the long run.


Do you really think WWE would go so far as to deprive Ambrose of what he does best?
They're aware of his abilities. They've been impressed so far, you would know this if you didn't lock yourself in the closet. There is high praise for Ambrose, ask Foley, ask Regal, ask JR.
I mean did you mute the sound on your TV or computer when you watched the interview?


----------



## Aficionado

Should Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have debuted alone? Should Steve Austin have not debuted as The Ringmaster? Should The Rock have not debuted as Rocky Maivia?

Doesn't matter. True greatness always rises to the top. Might aswell jump on the bandwagon now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

Depends on how they would debut him.

I can't say I'm disappointed with it anyway. Let's just see where it leads him.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



heelguy95 said:


> Do you really think WWE would go so far as to deprive Ambrose of what he does best?
> They're aware of his abilities. They've been impressed so far, you would know this if you didn't lock yourself in the closet. There is high praise for Ambrose, ask Foley, ask Regal, ask JR.
> I mean did you mute the sound on your TV or computer when you watched the interview?


DUMBASS I KNOW AMBROSE HAS ALOT OF HYPE AND
IM A FAN OF HIS ASWELL LOOK AT MY AVATAR YOU LARTASS
I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS KID SINCE 2009 I KNOW WHAT HE'S
CAPABLE OF IT'S JUST THAT WWE DOES NOT USUALLY DO
WELL WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING NEW STARS THATS WHY
IM WORRIED DUMBASS BECAUSE IM AFRAID HE MIGHT GET
WASTED THEN AGAIN LIKE PPL SAID IT'S WAY TO EARLY TO JUDGE.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> DUMBASS I KNOW AMBROSE HAS ALOT OF HYPE AND
> IM A FAN OF HIS ASWELL LOOK AT MY AVATAR YOU LARTASS
> I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS KID SINCE 2009 I KNOW WHAT HE'S
> CAPABLE OF IT'S JUST THAT WWE DOES NOT USUALLY DO
> WELL WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING NEW STARS THATS WHY
> IM WORRIED DUMBASS BECAUSE IM AFRAID HE MIGHT GET
> WASTED THEN AGAIN LIKE PPL SAID IT'S WAY TO EARLY TO JUDGE.


Deep breath. Release capslock. Deep breath.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Asenath said:


> Deep breath. Release capslock. Deep breath.


(Y)


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> DUMBASS I KNOW AMBROSE HAS ALOT OF HYPE AND
> IM A FAN OF HIS ASWELL LOOK AT MY AVATAR YOU LARTASS
> I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS KID SINCE 2009 I KNOW WHAT HE'S
> CAPABLE OF IT'S JUST THAT WWE DOES NOT USUALLY DO
> WELL WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING NEW STARS THATS WHY
> IM WORRIED DUMBASS BECAUSE IM AFRAID HE MIGHT GET
> WASTED THEN AGAIN LIKE PPL SAID IT'S WAY TO EARLY TO JUDGE.


You didn't have to be so mean


----------



## Aficionado

WTF352 said:


> DUMBASS I KNOW AMBROSE HAS ALOT OF HYPE AND
> IM A FAN OF HIS ASWELL LOOK AT MY AVATAR YOU LARTASS
> I'VE BEEN FOLLOWING THIS KID SINCE 2009 I KNOW WHAT HE'S
> CAPABLE OF IT'S JUST THAT WWE DOES NOT USUALLY DO
> WELL WHEN IT COMES TO MAKING NEW STARS THATS WHY
> IM WORRIED DUMBASS BECAUSE IM AFRAID HE MIGHT GET
> WASTED THEN AGAIN LIKE PPL SAID IT'S WAY TO EARLY TO JUDGE.



Have a little faith, dude. When was the last time WWE missed out on a creating a huge star? I'm willing to bet none of them had the buzz Dean Ambrose has got. The last time anyone had anything close to this would be Daniel Bryan. Before that, CM Punk. No doubt in my mind, Ambrose will persevere.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Asenath said:


> Deep breath. Release capslock. Deep breath.





Colonel Angus said:


> Have a little faith, dude. When was the last time WWE missed out on a creating a huge star? I'm willing to bet none of them had the buzz Dean Ambrose has got. The last time anyone had anything close to this would be Daniel Bryan. Before that, CM Punk. No doubt in my mind, Ambrose will persevere.


Hopefully you're right(Y)


----------



## MarkyMark88

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

Let's let WWE fuck this up before we start with the "they should have ______" threads.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



heelguy95 said:


> You didn't have to be so mean


You didn't have to call anyone ignorant.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Colonel Angus said:


> Have a little faith, dude. When was the last time WWE missed out on a creating a huge star? I'm willing to bet none of them had the buzz Dean Ambrose has got. The last time anyone had anything close to this would be Daniel Bryan. Before that, CM Punk. No doubt in my mind, Ambrose will persevere.


The way WWE is handling talent the calibur of Barrett and Sandow, like they're chickens with their heads cut off, faith isn't exactly something you can afford to give the WWE. I know your argument is based on hype, the idea that somehow because he's acquired a small fanbase on his own, without WWE, like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan did, that it's an automatic precursor to success in WWE, it doesn't really matter, anything can happen. He wouldn't be the first guy everybody thought was a guaranteed success and then they dropped the ball. WWE is brilliant when it comes to fucking people over.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



WTF352 said:


> You didn't have to call anyone ignorant.


On Page 1 you said you didn't watch Raw yet, out of your pure ignorance, you spread false information. If you've been following Ambrose since 2009, you would have done otherwise. Just like some guy said, you have no faith for Ambrose. The only reason you made this thread is to make yourself feel more secure due to your lack of faith towards Ambrose.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The way WWE is handling talent the calibur of Barrett and Sandow, like they're chickens with their heads cut off, faith isn't exactly something you can afford to give the WWE. I know your argument is based on hype, the idea that somehow because he's acquired a small fanbase on his own, without WWE, like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan did, that it's an automatic precursor to success in WWE, it doesn't really matter, anything can happen. He wouldn't be the first guy everybody thought was a guaranteed success and then they dropped the ball. WWE is brilliant when it comes to fucking people over.


Thank you thats all im trying to say here.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

If he debuted by himself no one would give a fuck, by making him debut in a stable, he makes an impact and he gets peoples attention.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> If he debuted by himself no one would give a fuck, by making him debut in a stable, he makes an impact and he gets peoples attention.


Finally, someone with intelligence!


----------



## THANOS

Gandhi said:


> I don't get why people like Ambrose.


Watch these clips and maybe you'll gain some insight into why.










And here's a match of his against rollins


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The way WWE is handling talent the calibur of Barrett and Sandow, like they're chickens with their heads cut off, faith isn't exactly something you can afford to give the WWE. I know your argument is based on hype, the idea that somehow because he's acquired a small fanbase on his own, without WWE, like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan did, that it's an automatic precursor to success in WWE, it doesn't really matter, anything can happen. He wouldn't be the first guy everybody thought was a guaranteed success and then they dropped the ball. WWE is brilliant when it comes to fucking people over.





heelguy95 said:


> Finally, someone with intelligence!


So just because i think that ambrose should have debuted
By attacking foley in a parking lot by himself makes me stupid?
DUDE STFU.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

What they should do is have him slowly start going out of control and at the same time have Rollins start questioning their ways. It'd be a great way for them to have a slow building tension between Dean's psychotic nature and Seth's desire for doing what's honorable.

Not sure how Reigns would fit into this though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

He'll impress by doing more to stand out from the others, and break out quick. But I think he should have debuted by himself with the Foley angle. Foley is a big name and Dean going over in that angle would have done wonders for him. But Foley ain't what he used to be, and I think if Foley was capable, he would have either put over Dolph, or Ambrose.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

DANE AMBORSE


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

Hopefully he doesn't get lost in the shuffle in this stable, while I previously thought giving the guy a singles debut would be better than debuting him in a group...at the very least, he arrived on the scene with other very talented guys who went after a main eventer and are getting involved with other main stars. So I've got no problems with it


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The way WWE is handling talent the calibur of Barrett and Sandow, like they're chickens with their heads cut off, faith isn't exactly something you can afford to give the WWE. I know your argument is based on hype, the idea that somehow because he's acquired a small fanbase on his own, without WWE, like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan did, that it's an automatic precursor to success in WWE, it doesn't really matter, anything can happen. He wouldn't be the first guy everybody thought was a guaranteed success and then they dropped the ball.


I understand I'm just another fan with an opinion who likes to post on a forum, but I simply can't see anything but success for Ambrose much in the same way I did with Bryan and Punk. I'm no agent or scout but I've been watching wrestling for years and I'd like to think I can sense when a guy is on the brink of being a star. Sandow and Barrett are in the same category. Barrett is actually a great example of perseverance. I don't agree that those two are being mistreated but would venture off topic if I elaborated.

If being confident in Ambrose's credentials is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Colonel Angus said:


> Should Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have debuted alone? Should Steve Austin have not debuted as The Ringmaster? Should The Rock have not debuted as Rocky Maivia?
> 
> Doesn't matter. True greatness always rises to the top. Might aswell jump on the bandwagon now.


This precisely. I think the Shield has a lot of potential and if It doesn't work out then It's not like It's the end of Ambrose's career. If Ambrose is meant to be a star, then It's going to happen regardless.

Also, OP, you're not doing yourself any favors by flying off the handle.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

to take a quote from the man you GEEKS adore so much: "nope"


----------



## Buckley

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*

I think it benefits him more to debut with a group. People will see that he is the best one mic wise, and talent wise, and he'll get the better push. 

I'm not saying Rollins or Reigns won't succeed, but Ambrose will definitively show he is much more ready and very talented. I personally would like Rollins to turn face after this, and feud with Ambrose.


----------



## JY57

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_66938.shtml



> A video from Kane and Daniel Bryan aired. They said that after being attacked by The Shield, they were bringing a new dynamic to their team.
> 
> He had Punk set up for Shell Shocked and was marching him around the ring when The Shield ran into the ring from out of nowhere and started attacking Ryback, resulting in the DQ.
> 
> Post-match, Punk rolled out of the ring, but this time Ryback was able to fight off The Shield and threw them outside, too. Team Hell No ran down and started brawling with Shield all the way up the ramp.


The Shield working at yesterday's House Show.


----------



## Telos

SoupMan Prime said:


> I dont get why ppl ljke Ryback but many do.
> these guys have added excitement back to Raw and im enjoying it. Curious to see what happens upcoming Monday. We saw them talk and attack Ryback again so whats next. Will we be left with more questions on whether they are with Punk. Hopefully they attack someone else to show its not just a Ryback thing.


For what it's worth, they've attacked Kidd and Santino on Main Event, and those two have nothing to do with Ryback or Punk.


----------



## mellison24

Ambrose's 'Joker' gimmick would tie him to the midcard. What I liked about him in the Raw promo wasn't the 'unhinged' part. In fact I thought it was the total opposite. He came across as the guy who isn't serious. He's along for the ride. He looks the most 'human' of the group. His lack of serious attitude to The Shield's 'message' makes me think he'll get kicked out eventually and continue as a singles competitor. Being a little unhinged is okay, but he can't overdo it like he did developmental (as cool as it was).

The Main Event gimmicks are the 'human' gimmicks. The gimmicky stuff is good, but it's very rare you get a consistent run at the top. Only Taker has managed that. The rest: SCSA, Rock, Hogan, Cena, Orton, Punk, JBL etc have all been realistic characters rather than gimmicks.

Ambrose will do well, but I think he'll be the guy that easily travels up and down the card, much like Bryan does currently, or how Angle, Eddie and Jericho used to.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_66938.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield working at yesterday's House Show.


Team Hell No uniting against The Shield is great. Gives them something fresh to do and it will make for great matches, segments with Kane/Bryan on a common mission, etc.


----------



## NeyNey

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_66938.shtml
> 
> A video from Kane and Daniel Bryan aired. They said that after being attacked by The Shield, they were bringing a new dynamic to their team.
> 
> He had Punk set up for Shell Shocked and was marching him around the ring when The Shield ran into the ring from out of nowhere and started attacking Ryback, resulting in the DQ.
> 
> Post-match, Punk rolled out of the ring, but this time Ryback was able to fight off The Shield and threw them outside, too. Team Hell No ran down and started brawling with Shield all the way up the ramp.


:mark:


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> DANE AMBORSE


Its DAN AMBROZ :kurt

EDIT:








:batista4


----------



## x78

mellison24 said:


> Ambrose's 'Joker' gimmick would tie him to the midcard. What I liked about him in the Raw promo wasn't the 'unhinged' part. In fact I thought it was the total opposite. He came across as the guy who isn't serious. He's along for the ride. He looks the most 'human' of the group. His lack of serious attitude to The Shield's 'message' makes me think he'll get kicked out eventually and continue as a singles competitor. Being a little unhinged is okay, but he can't overdo it like he did developmental (as cool as it was).
> 
> The Main Event gimmicks are the 'human' gimmicks. The gimmicky stuff is good, but it's very rare you get a consistent run at the top. Only Taker has managed that. The rest: SCSA, Rock, Hogan, Cena, Orton, Punk, JBL etc have all been realistic characters rather than gimmicks.
> 
> Ambrose will do well, but I think he'll be the guy that easily travels up and down the card, much like Bryan does currently, or how Angle, Eddie and Jericho used to.


Ambrose isn't gimmicky, at all


----------



## THANOS

mellison24 said:


> *Ambrose's 'Joker' gimmick would tie him to the midcard.* What I liked about him in the Raw promo wasn't the 'unhinged' part. In fact I thought it was the total opposite. He came across as the guy who isn't serious. He's along for the ride. He looks the most 'human' of the group. His lack of serious attitude to The Shield's 'message' makes me think he'll get kicked out eventually and continue as a singles competitor. Being a little unhinged is okay, but he can't overdo it like he did developmental (as cool as it was).
> 
> The Main Event gimmicks are the 'human' gimmicks. The gimmicky stuff is good, but it's very rare you get a consistent run at the top. Only Taker has managed that. The rest: SCSA, Rock, Hogan, Cena, Orton, Punk, JBL etc have all been realistic characters rather than gimmicks.
> 
> Ambrose will do well, but I think he'll be the guy that easily travels up and down the card, much like Bryan does currently, or how Angle, Eddie and Jericho used to.


Are you nuts man? That gimmick would do anything but tie him to the midcard. It's a mainevent gimmick that would separate him from everyone else. When Undertaker debuted don't you think his gimmick would have tied him to the midcard? How about HBK's sexy boy gimmick? The Rock had a comedy gimmick where he made faces and goofy jokes to insult his opponents. When looking at those it's obvious that the joker gimmick is far more superior and main event level.


----------



## Telos

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The way WWE is handling talent the calibur of Barrett and Sandow, like they're chickens with their heads cut off, faith isn't exactly something you can afford to give the WWE. I know your argument is based on hype, the idea that somehow because he's acquired a small fanbase on his own, without WWE, like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan did, that it's an automatic precursor to success in WWE, it doesn't really matter, anything can happen. He wouldn't be the first guy everybody thought was a guaranteed success and then they dropped the ball. WWE is brilliant when it comes to fucking people over.


I understand where Col. Angus is coming from, but I agree with you. With Punk, they screwed him over multiple times and he came close to leaving the company just a year ago. And Bryan was actually released following the tie incident with Justin Roberts. What if Bryan didn't return? That would have been a huge disaster. Kharma had some hype and look how that turned out. That's kind of where the skepticism lies.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

> When looking at those it's obvious that the joker gimmick is far more superior and main event level.


It's not. Oh and Rock didn't make faces. When did you start watching wrestling?


----------



## Telos

*Re: What it have been better if dean ambrose debuted by himself?*



floyd2386 said:


> What they should do is have him slowly start going out of control and at the same time have Rollins start questioning their ways. It'd be a great way for them to have a slow building tension between Dean's psychotic nature and Seth's desire for doing what's honorable.
> 
> Not sure how Reigns would fit into this though.


I think Ambrose needs to split first (of his own accord). Build up his instability and have him just walk away from the group. Then later on have Reigns turn against Rollins, to make the face turn for Rollins.


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> It's not. Oh and Rock didn't make faces. When did you start watching wrestling?


Early 90s and oh he didn't did he?






The Joker gimmick is far more serious than the ones I mentioned and I don't know how you could argue it. Hell The Joker was the main event heel in Batman. It's not like we're talking about a Penguin gimmick, this is a freakin Joker gimmick from the "Killing Joke" done well in a serious manner.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I hope this means Team Hell No will be feuding with them now, so at least we won't be seeing Ruback destroy them on his own.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Ok, he did. (Very funny too)



> Hell The Joker was the main event heel in Batman.


I acutally lol'd. Not because he wasn't the biggest bad guy in Batman, but because you actually typed that shit out.

Has this gimmick proven it's a main event level or 'is far more superior' to the other gimmicks that have proven themselves and drew huge in the business? Nah it hasn't. But you keep on hyping.


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## blur

Rollins, I see him either as the WWE Champ in the future or the intercontinental champ. I don't know why. 

Ambrose, I see him to be bigger than the title.

Reigns, WHC Champ.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

That interview on RAW was dope as fuck. Ambrose shined.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

iamnotanugget said:


>


fuck now thats nice


----------



## Eddie Ray

anyone who has watched his promos can see it as realistic. he portrays a man who lived a tough life and his scars are put on show. His psychopathic nature comes from his raising and how he applies everything in his life to those early experiences. He lacks trust, empathy and control because those where the necessary approaches he needed to survive, a la kayfabe.

Its more than just a carbon copy of the joker (although I believe his character was not directly influenced by Heath Ledger's portrayal for The Joker), it is something more believable than that.


----------



## Kumail

I'm fairly sure that Dean Ambrose has been using this whole deranged unhinged gimmick before the dark knight came out. May be Heath Ledger saw a youtube clip of Jon Moxley and decided to borrow some stuff. I guess we'll never know...


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> Ok, he did. (Very funny too)
> 
> 
> 
> I acutally lol'd. Not because he wasn't the biggest bad guy in Batman, but because you actually typed that shit out.
> 
> Has this gimmick proven it's a main event level or 'is far more superior' to the other gimmicks that have proven themselves and drew huge in the business? Nah it hasn't. But you keep on hyping.


Of course I typed that out lol. It's true isn't it, no matter what terms I borrow to coin it. There are parellels between wrestling and just about everything, and the fact remains that a joker type character was more popular than a muscular type character in that comic world, so its possible that the same happens in the wwe universe.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

You gonna answer that other question? You can't really answer it. Because you've got no proof. I have.


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> You gonna answer that other question? You can't really answer it. Because you've got no proof. I have.


What the drawing question? Of course I have no proof for that, the guy just debuted two weeks ago. But as far as being a more serious and believable gimmmick, in my opinion, Ambrose's joker gimmick can be taken way more seriously than a deadman, heart breaker, and face making comedian, no matter how much I enjoyed them all. The other poster said that his gimmick would make him a midcarder hence why I said all that to begin with.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

> far more superior'


He hasn't proven his gimmick is superior to them other gimmicks. He hasn't gotten over with the crowd yet. He hasn't won a WWE title yet or main evented and drew money. Until he does that with that gimmick, then we can maybe start saying it's "far more superior".


----------



## Evil Peter

The-Rock-Says said:


> He hasn't proven his gimmick is superior to them other gimmicks. He hasn't gotten over with the crowd yet. He hasn't won a WWE title yet or main evented and drew money. Until he does that with that gimmick, then we can maybe start saying it's "far more superior".


Now you're mixing up performers and gimmicks. What the other poster responded to was the statement that the gimmick alone would make Ambrose a midcarder.

Getting the dead man gimmick, the heart breaker etc won't make you a main eventer and a legend. Those steps are taken by the performers and the gimmicks are just help, not the main reason.


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> He hasn't proven his gimmick is superior to them other gimmicks. He hasn't gotten over with the crowd yet. He hasn't won a WWE title yet or main evented and drew money. Until he does that with that gimmick, then we can maybe start saying it's "far more superior".





Evil Peter said:


> Now you're mixing up performers and gimmicks. What the other poster responded to was the statement that the gimmick alone would make Ambrose a midcarder.
> 
> Getting the dead man gimmick, the heart breaker etc won't make you a main eventer and a legend. Those steps are taken by the performers and the gimmicks are just help, not the main reason.


Exactly this. I'm not talking about the performer I'm talking about the gimmick. And Ambrose's gimmick IS far more superior when it comes to seriousness than the others I mentioned.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Ok. I think I have gotten my wires crossed.


----------



## joelee_SUN

iamnotanugget said:


>


:mark:


----------



## HEELKris

iamnotanugget said:


>


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

DANE AMBORSE


----------



## BHfeva

I like to think that (in the long run) Ambrose would 'stray' off their goal and keep beating up people "for fun" in a psychotic manner, and this would make Rollins break up and turn face because they're no longer doing the "right thing". Dunno how to get Reigns involved here though.


----------



## kendoo

BHfeva said:


> I like to think that (in the long run) Ambrose would 'stray' off their goal and keep beating up people "for fun" in a psychotic manner, and this would make Rollins break up and turn face because they're no longer doing the "right thing". Dunno how to get Reigns involved here though.


yea that would be kinda good and a kool way to brake ambrose away in a cpl of months time


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Just watched some promo's and in ring action of Reigns. Anyone who doesn't see him shooting to the stratosphere under the guidance of Vince is foolish. The sheer strength and athleticism of the guy is amazing for a guy his size. His promo's haven't been terrible, there is something there though. He has the movie star looks as well.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Go to 4:50 and watch this. This man is freaking GOLD. I can't wait to see him let loose!

HWA: Episode #9 of The Pulse

Also I've watched every single video on here:

Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley megapost


----------



## DOPA

iamnotanugget said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> Go to 4:50 and watch this. This man is freaking GOLD. I can't wait to see him let loose!
> HWA: Episode #9 of The Pulse
> Also I've watched every single video on here:
> Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley megapost


Good boy. *pat*


Spoiler: Fanart


----------



## TD Stinger

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's too early to tell. I don't like The Shield as a group, though. Not necessarily because of the members but the name, the attire, etc. Wrestling does not have a good history with introducing talent as security guards. It doesn't exactly leave much room for optimism as far as their career projection. Possibly he will make it, I hope so, but I'd have more confidence if he wasn't a security guard.
> 
> Plus, I want Dean Ambrose to look like a bum again. That was a great look for him and his best character work will be under that gimmick, is it so much to ask for?


I get what you're saying. But debuting him as a "security guard" in the highest profile you could be in at this point in time is better than debuting w/ a few vignettes and months of squash matches before getting anything really serious. This allows Ambrose to be in a prominent spot and get enough TV time to establish his character (same goes for Rollins & Reigns). The Shield won't last forever (I can't see it going beyond a year, if that), but it's a great way to debut all 3 men and make them look like stars. Even Rollins (who is much better as a face) will benefit from this much more than being debuted and squashing people for months.

Agreed on the bum look. At least stop slicking the hair back. That is why everyone think the guy is balding. To me, the guy just has an abnormally large forehead.



Colonel Angus said:


> Should Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have debuted alone? Should Steve Austin have not debuted as The Ringmaster? Should The Rock have not debuted as Rocky Maivia?
> 
> Doesn't matter. True greatness always rises to the top. Might aswell jump on the bandwagon now.


(Y)



floyd2386 said:


> What they should do is have him slowly start going out of control and at the same time have Rollins start questioning their ways. It'd be a great way for them to have a slow building tension between Dean's psychotic nature and Seth's desire for doing what's honorable.
> 
> Not sure how Reigns would fit into this though.


Depending on how long they want to stretch The Shield out, I would like to see Rollins and Ambrose break away from the group, feud over a mid card title, and settle it at WM 29 or 30. Ambrose and Rollins play so well against each other, it would be great to see it on TV. 

I would have Reigns go off on his own and prove himself w/ Rollins & Ambrose.



mellison24 said:


> Ambrose's 'Joker' gimmick would tie him to the midcard. What I liked about him in the Raw promo wasn't the 'unhinged' part. In fact I thought it was the total opposite. He came across as the guy who isn't serious. He's along for the ride. He looks the most 'human' of the group. His lack of serious attitude to The Shield's 'message' makes me think he'll get kicked out eventually and continue as a singles competitor. Being a little unhinged is okay, but he can't overdo it like he did developmental (as cool as it was).
> 
> The Main Event gimmicks are the 'human' gimmicks. The gimmicky stuff is good, but it's very rare you get a consistent run at the top. Only Taker has managed that. The rest: SCSA, Rock, Hogan, Cena, Orton, Punk, JBL etc have all been realistic characters rather than gimmicks.
> 
> Ambrose will do well, but I think he'll be the guy that easily travels up and down the card, much like Bryan does currently, or how Angle, Eddie and Jericho used to.


I disagree. When people compare Ambrose to The Joker, they don't mean the cartoon version. They mean the Heath Ledger, sadistic but calculated kind of Joker. Ambrose's promos or character don't revolve around the supernatural. He takes stories that could happen in real life and tells those stories to the audience.

That kind of story telling and mannerisms that he was born w/ (you can' teach what he does) is what will make him a main event level star.



iamnotanugget said:


>


Love it.


----------



## Mr. I

I sense this trio is going to attract a lot of female fans.


----------



## Kumail

I was checking REigns wikipedia page and its had the same picture from his Yellowjacket day for the past few years. A couple of years before WWE even signed him to a developmental contract, I was randomly looking up the Anoa'i family and saw Joe Anoa'i (Roman Reigns). I immediately thought "this guy looks like a wrestler. He should join the WWE" WWE should hire me for scouting


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1202/558386/john-cena/



> NXT Superstar Corey Graves appears from the curtain and cuts a heel promo, before being met by Zack Ryder.
> 
> Zack Ryder defeated Corey Graves. After the match, The Shield attacked Zack Ryder, jumping into the ring from the crowd. They scored a few hits on Corey Graves while going up the ramp, then went off the side and disappeared into the back of the arena, not going backstage


they attacked NXT star Corey Graves & Zack Ryder yesterday's house show.


----------



## JY57

iamnotanugget said:


>


who's Two-Face? (looks good btw)


----------



## the frenchise

I thought it would be funny to post that! 
If you don't want to watch it, just go to the end of the match...Vince is gonna love dat roman's strengh !!


----------



## Magsimus

JY57 said:


> who's Two-Face? (looks good btw)


Rollins would fit two-face because of his idealism, convinced he's doing the right thing. He'll have his good side, and his bad side before eventually turning one way or the other. Probably becoming the white knight :side:

Very good picture though.


----------



## Kumail

Magsimus said:


> Rollins would fit two-face because of his idealism, convinced he's doing the right thing. He'll have his good side, and his bad side before eventually turning one way or the other. Probably becoming the white knight :side:
> 
> Very good picture though.


Not to mention the two different coloured sides of his head.


----------



## kendoo

can see roman going to be a very big star in the near future


----------



## Mr. I

All three guys are young, (all 26-27) and have long careers ahead of them. 

Reigns, it's early days, he's only been wrestling two years, but I expect he'll find himself with some time and experience become a star.

Ambrose and Rollins have the benefit of having been wrestling since they were about 18, so they are highly experienced and excellent wrestlers, they will probably become stars quicker than Reigns, but I see all three of these guys being big successes in the WWE.

It's an exciting time to have three new talents at once, getting right in on the main event scene.


----------



## the frenchise

iamnotanugget said:


>


Nice!

We need Paul Heyman as Cobblepot.
Cm punk is clearly not with them... He's the goddamn Batman after all!


----------



## TheShield

Im hoping that people dont instantly choose Ambrose because he was always destined the next IWC darling.

However up to now I do believe he has shown more than the others. I kind of like their dynamic already.


----------



## NeyNey

> NXT Superstar Corey Graves appears from the curtain and cuts a heel promo, before being met by Zack Ryder.
> 
> Zack Ryder defeated Corey Graves. After the match, The Shield attacked Zack Ryder, jumping into the ring from the crowd. They scored a few hits on Corey Graves while going up the ramp, then went off the side and disappeared into the back of the arena, not going backstage


Man.. this is awesome. 
I love what's going on right now.


----------



## Telos

JY57 said:


> who's Two-Face? (looks good btw)


That's Scarecrow actually, not Two-Face. And that's Seth Rollins.


----------



## JY57

Magsimus said:


> Rollins would fit two-face because of his idealism, convinced he's doing the right thing. He'll have his good side, and his bad side before eventually turning one way or the other. Probably becoming the white knight :side:
> 
> Very good picture though.


makes sense. I would agree with that assumption. In the end Seth will turn to the Light Side and away from the Dark Side


----------



## BehindYou

I really think that Reins and Ambrose have a far brighter future than Rollins....

Reigns just has the look and he'll get the push that comes with it


----------



## Aficionado

The funny thing is the immediate comparisons that automatically come up between the three when all 3 of them will have successful careers. The thing is, it's not just the cult followings. Professionals in the industry are saying the same thing. Ambrose is every bit as good as they say he is, if not better. Rollins has the same passion CM Punk has. Reigns truly is a thoroughbred. The bloodline, the look, it's all there. The most anyone in that family has had since you know who.

Speaking for myself, I'm enjoying the ride this _*transitional era*_ is providing. The Shield are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

They're probably working for Heyman, he'll probably say that he doesn't believe in Punk being able to defend the title by himself so he hired some help or something.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah but I could see Punk getting offended by that and turning face. idk how long theyll keep us guessing but a face turn for Punk before the rumble be bad since he has to face the Rock.

I wouldnt mind if they were on their own and actually were a shield from injustice by attacking other ppl.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'd mark the fuck out if we got a face Punk vs Ambrose sometime post rumble...my two faves going head to head on tv...yes please. their fcw match was awesome and it needs to be seen again.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Next thing we know, they appear in TNA and Vince buys the company >_>


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

When I watched that first SHIELD interview, Ambrose really captivated me. I felt like his gimmick was similar to that of the Joker's in Dark Knight.

What do you guys think?


----------



## x78

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

He's going for a Dean Ambrose gimmick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

With his work in FCW I got that vibe a bit seems a bit different from then but still kind of sounds like it.

I do hope whenever he greets the crowd (you know how like Orton says "my name is randy orton" when he begins to start a promo) he says "good evening ladies and gentleman I am tonights entertainment"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

I like how being unhinged automatically makes him a 'Joker' character. As previously said, his gimmick is Dean Ambrose.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

If I had a dollar for every time I have read the similarities between The Joker and Dean I swear I would be the richest person alive.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

He's definitely influenced by the character, that's pretty easy to see.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

hmm, a true rated R villain in the pg era...... Won't work.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

He is going for an unhinged villainous image. Not the joker but I can see the similarities.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

Is this because of that picture where Ambrose is Joker, Rollins is Scarecrow and Reigns is Bane?


----------



## Lok

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

Meh, too soon to say IMO. Nice interview though.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> hmm, a true rated R villain in the pg era...... Won't work.


The Dark Knight is PG 13


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*

I remember I made a thread a long time ago about him reminding me of Joker, and I think he could pull off a Joker like gimmick. Just give Ambrose some rope, a mic and some TNT and lets see what he can do.


----------



## The Enforcer

He's appeared in one promo and spoke for less than 2 minutes. Pretty hard to make the leap from that to Joker no matter how much all of the Batman fanboys want it to happen. Just let the guy's character progress organically and watch him flourish.


----------



## matticus

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*



iamnotanugget said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I have read the similarities between The Joker and Dean I swear I would be the richest person alive.


Let's try to get to a billion dollas here. It took me 3.5 seconds to read your post, containing a Joker : Dean Ambrose comparison. Assuming every post referencing him is this short, and that's all you read from now, to the time you earn your billion dollars, it would take you:

3,500,000,000 seconds = 110 years.

Not even close.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

*Re: Is Ambrose going for a Joker gimmick?*



matticus said:


> Let's try to get to a billion dollas here. It took me 3.5 seconds to read your post, containing a Joker : Dean Ambrose comparison. Assuming every post referencing him is this short, and that's all you read from now, to the time you earn your billion dollars, it would take you:
> 
> 3,500,000,000 seconds = 110 years.
> 
> Not even close.


Nice.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Can't believe I just noticed the strikingly obvious similarity in what they're wearing.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose has been doing his thing as an unhinged character before Dark Knight. This promo was from HWA Unbreakable, which took place three days prior to DK hitting theaters.






Most of his best stuff was post-DK so take it for what it's worth, but I'm not sold that it's a given that he watched the movie one day and thought to himself, "Hey, I should do that." It's easy to see the comparisons, but he's got some Piper and Pillman to him as well. But ultimately Moxley was being Moxley/Ambrose being Ambrose.


----------



## floyd2386

Am I the only one that constantly sees these guys as Big Boss Man knockoffs? I mean come on, the tactical gear (identical to the look BBM and Bull Buchanon had in the day), calling themselves The Shield (shield being slang for badge). I'm not saying they act like him, but I can't be the only one who sees this.


----------



## Hartz Legacy

floyd2386 said:


> Am I the only one that constantly sees these guys as Big Boss Man knockoffs? I mean come on, the tactical gear (identical to the look BBM and Bull Buchanon had in the day), calling themselves The Shield (shield being slang for badge). I'm not saying they act like him, but I can't be the only one who sees this.


Haha this is true. Though I would like to see Roman Reigns go on his own because he reminds me of some kind of new Diesel/Nash mix up.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Hartz Legacy said:


> Haha this is true. Though I would like to see Roman Reigns go on his own because he reminds me of some kind of new Diesel/Nash mix up.


In what way?

He is athletic and not a towering giant. Don't see how he can remind you of Nash other than long hair and a goatee.


----------



## Hartz Legacy

Yea it is the long hair and Ambrose is slightly taller but in my opinion Reigns would better suit going solo


----------



## Mr. I

floyd2386 said:


> Am I the only one that constantly sees these guys as Big Boss Man knockoffs? I mean come on, the tactical gear (identical to the look BBM and Bull Buchanon had in the day), calling themselves The Shield (shield being slang for badge). I'm not saying they act like him, but I can't be the only one who sees this.


So they're not actually anything like him besides the attire, thus they're knock-offs? Logic?


----------



## THANOS

Hartz Legacy said:


> Yea it is the long hair and Ambrose is slightly taller but in my opinion Reigns would better suit going solo


The problem with that is he still a bit too green to be on his own so it's probably a better learning experience for him to be around the other two and guys like Punk to help him become as great as he can potentially. Reigns is probably the least likely at this point to find succcess on his own because of how limited he is in most areas, but he has so much untapped potentially that by the time he goes out on his own he should be at sheamus level in ring and, hopefully, much better than a "randy orton type 2" on the mic.


----------



## tbp82

Just wanted to say I'm proud of the people on this board who are giving Roman Reigns credit for what he is doing and giving him credit for "so far" looking like the star of the group. We knew that Ambrose was gonna get credit on this board rightly or wrongly because of the following he already had here. Some on this board will (and in many ways already have) refuse to see anyone other than Ambrose as showing star potential. I'm just giving credit to those who are juding the group/angle based on what they are doing now and not what their previous opinion was.


----------



## NeyNey

Raw five point preview



> So The Shield attacked again Monday night, and for the third time in two weeks, they left Ryback lying in a heap while WWE Champion CM Punk basked in their assist in taking down his titanic foe. But with Ryback’s WWE Title Match at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs fast approaching, we find it hard to believe the beast will tolerate any further tampering with his chances to relieve Punk of the WWE Championship. It wasn’t so long ago that Ryback was yelling “Feed Me Three!”; might we see Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns step into the ring against him sooner rather than later?





> The Shield claims to be enforcers of justice in WWE, but we’re wondering their motivation in jumping Kane following The Big Red Machine’s RAWactive match against CM Punk last Monday night. Where was the miscarriage of justice that caused the lurking threesome to swarm the ring and attack an opponent completely unprovoked? And does the attack lend credence to the (previously denied) accusation that the trio is working for Punk and Paul Heyman? Frankly, we’re curious to hear what — if anything — Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns have to say for themselves.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-03/five-point-preview-26072834/page-1

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wouldn't the authoritative GM make them compete by now seeing how they disrupt the show so much?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

xdoomsayerx said:


> hmm, a true rated R villain in the pg era...... Won't work.


This. Edge couldn't pull it off and he is much more talented than Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey

We shall see.


----------



## truk83

Since it's practically common sense for people to just assume that Rollins is going to be a "face", and split from this group first, I just wanted to know how you all would make that happen. I'm going the routed of Cody Rhodes coming back from injury talking about how he had to watch Raw instead of being part of it. He says that what most don't know is that one man out of this group, The Shield goes against his own words, and beliefs. Rhodes says that his father is currently the GM of the WWE's AAA wrestling promotion NXT, and that he is proud of what he had done down there.

However Cody says that one man turned his back on Dust, and served his father a great "injustice". Rhodes says that man is Seth Rollins. Cody said that a while back he visited his father down in NXT to see how things were going because his father had told him he wanted to introduce a title like no other in the wrestling community. Cody said being a man of his word, his father did have a title made, and a tournament was held to crown a new champion. Rhodes says that champion earned the right to be the best talent that this facility this show had to offer. Cody says that man was none other than Seth Rollins.

Rhodes says that Rollins was the champion of NXT, and gave his father his word that he would prove to him that he will take NXT to new heights. Cody could say that Seth Rollins was all that his father would talk about, and after all the time invested in to this man he just turns his back on fans, the promotion, and his father. I just think having Rhodes turn "face" while trying to point out his disappointment in Rollins would be a great way to set him up as a face.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Intrigued to see what they're doing tonight.


----------



## kendoo

looking forward to tonight, wonder who will get attacked and maybe they will get some mic time, can maybe see them on the commentry table for a cpl of mins


----------



## NeyNey

kendoo said:


> can maybe see them on the commentry table for a cpl of mins


Oh god, stop it!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS

JoseBxNYC said:


> This. Edge couldn't pull it off and he is much more talented than Ambrose.


Not nearly, at least when it comes to mic work, character and charisma. He has Ambrose beat in ring work by a huge disparity but other then that, he loses.

Anyways, Edge's character was much more into sexploitation then being a psychopathic seriel killer type like Ambrose's is. He had his moments of crazy like in his matt hardy, and undertaker feuds, but other than those, he was more of a cocky heel.


----------



## omaroo

Really like the shield, don't mind Rollins. Reigns has the look and presence to be a star, I like him. But a,browse was great in that interview. He will be the biggest heel in the business in the next couple of years.


----------



## Stone Hot

I used to be a cena fan awhile back and you know that one of the reasons that made me hate him was the fans. The fans who would just mark out over and over and say how good he is and want more of him well thats kinda starting to happen with Dean Ambrose. The more and more u guys mark about him the more and more ill start to dislike him.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Stone Hot said:


> I used to be a cena fan awhile back and you know that one of the reasons that made me hate him was the fans. The fans who would just mark out over and over and say how good he is and want more of him well thats kinda starting to happen with Dean Ambrose. The more and more u guys mark about him the more and more ill start to dislike him.


That sucks for you.


----------



## MickeyMouse

*What I worry about Ambrose*

The Shield may be a nice way to start his career off in WWE but what if WWE underutilizes him? I know it's not the best analogy but when 3MB was made, I didn't expect Drew to be the most underlooked member of the team, he's not even in the tag matches..

It kind of looks like Rollins will be the leader to the Shield as well. I just hope WWE doesn't screw this up, because I don't think Rollins is even ready for the main roster yet.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

It looks like Roman Reigns is the leader, i guess.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Honestly, I hope he's NOT the leader. Look at where Ryback and Bryan are compared to Barrett, it's probably a positive if he flies under the radar because ironically enough, WWE seems to position the leader to fail and the underlings to be the major stars, which makes no fucking sense, but this company thrives on not making sense. Also, it looks like Reigns is the leader, not Rollins, assuming there even is a leader.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Look at the Nexus. Skip Sheffield wasn't the leader, and now he's RYBACK!!!! whilst, as it pains me to say, Wade Barrett is festering way lower than he should be.

The Shield puts Dean Ambrose on the WWE radar, it doesn't define his career. Even if they make either Rollins or Reigns the leader, Ambrose will find a way to capture the attention of many.


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> I used to be a cena fan awhile back and you know that one of the reasons that made me hate him was the fans. The fans who would just mark out over and over and say how good he is and want more of him well thats kinda starting to happen with Dean Ambrose. The more and more u guys mark about him the more and more ill start to dislike him.


I would think if fan perception changed your opinions on wrestlers then you would hate Cena because of how many people tell you how "SHIT" he is as opposed to great, unless your talking to pre-schoolers or soccer moms that is. 

Personally I don't find Cena's ability to be shit, only the abysmal character and two-faced backstage personality. CM Punk is a huge ass in real life but at least he'll be one directly to you and is true to himself without hiding behind a facade like Cena does.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Ambrose looks too ordinary IMO. I hope that Reigns is the breakout star if there's only 1 of the 3.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Ambrose could be jobbing within 6 months look what happened to Lord Tensai


----------



## Stone Hot

when i say i hate a wrestler i just hate there character on tv not the person in real life


----------



## kendoo

NeyNey said:


> Oh god, stop it!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


i dont mean actual commentry but just a quick rant to the wwe universe, very unlikley yes (Y)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



-Extra- said:


> Ambrose looks too ordinary IMO. I hope that Reigns is the breakout star if there's only 1 of the 3.


Looks don't amount to shit if you can't back it up with talent. Ambrose has it in droves. Look at Lex Luger for instance; the guy had a great look back in the 80s but couldn't back it up, so it, ultimately, was for not.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



> Ambrose could be jobbing within 6 months look what happened to Lord Tensai


Albert is 40, Ambrose is 27, and the talent differential is staggering, lol. He's not going to be jobbing in 6 months. I don't know if they'll ever put the title on him (fuck 'em if they don't) but he'll beat his fair share of guys.



-Extra- said:


> Ambrose looks too ordinary IMO. I hope that Reigns is the breakout star if there's only 1 of the 3.


I swear, WWE must have the only fans in the world where they'd rather see an insanely talented guy fail because they don't like his appearance, and would rather see an insanely bland guy (not saying that Reigns is, just making a comparison, let's say for arguments sake it's Ryback) succeed because of his look. And we wonder why business is in the shitter. That's like saying one of the most successful bands in the world should fire their golden voiced singer and replace him with some hack because their appearances are different. Ridiculous.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


CZW World Heavyweight Championship... two times. :cheer (thank you wiki)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


Type in either "dean ambrose promo" or "jon moxley promo" and see for yourself. You may just get what all the hype is about after that.


----------



## truk83

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


He basically knows how to "act", or at least has his gimmick down so well that fans are immediately drawn to him. When I say he can "act", I truly mean that in association with wrestling, and not like Hollywood films. The man knows how to say things, and under what type of mood to say them. Very few people have a screen presence, and it's something he truly has.


----------



## x78

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


I don't understand how you can hear about someone so many times and NOT find some of their stuff to judge for yourself, that's what I don't understand.

I would suggest you watch the above promos, particularly the first one.


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

The whole Shield thing was a bad idea, they should have made Ambrose debut as a lone wolf or something. Ambrose in a group, lmao.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



> I don't understand all the high hopes for Ambrose! did i miss something? what did he do to impress so many people!?


I used to say the same thing. 
Look at me now.









Watch some stuff on Youtube.



Spoiler: Stuff
















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KzI...89DCB486B&index=33&feature=plpp_video&pxtry=1 4:35

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIv8ouRiPdw&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=34&feature=plpp_video 13:05

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go3uvQc7ShY&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=40&feature=plpp_video 16:55

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlsRgBMsjss&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=46&feature=plpp_video 14:10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHCF10YE3A&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B&index=49&feature=plpp_video 4:27





> The whole Shield thing was a bad idea, they should have made Ambrose debut as a lone wolf or something. Ambrose in a group, lmao.


I love it so far. 
Let's see were it goes.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't understand how you can hear about someone so many times and NOT find some of their stuff to judge for yourself, that's what I don't understand.
> 
> I would suggest you watch the above promos, particularly the first one.


There are so many "next big thing" that people talk about on the internet. i can't check them all. and to TBH and i'm a lazy person, i only make efforts when necessary.

Great videos guys. thanks. i especially liked the one where he says "yeah it's true, i'm as good as they say out there" it's like he's responding me lol

I think he has good mic skills, but overact a lil bit. i need to see him in the ring too.


----------



## The B Team

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



MickeyMouse said:


> when 3MB was made, I didn't expect Drew to be the most underlooked member of the team, he's not even in the tag matches..


Drew's mother died and I believe he has a wrist injury to top it off that is why he has not been in tag matches.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> There are so many "next big thing" that people talk about on the internet. i can't check them all. and to TBH and i'm a lazy person, i only make efforts when necessary.


So making your debut in the main event of a big 4 PPV = not necessary? WHAT does it take then?


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



MickeyMouse said:


> The Shield may be a nice way to start his career off in WWE but what if WWE underutilizes him? I know it's not the best analogy but when 3MB was made, I didn't expect Drew to be the most underlooked member of the team, he's not even in the tag matches..
> 
> It kind of looks like Rollins will be the leader to the Shield as well. I just hope WWE doesn't screw this up, because I don't think Rollins is even ready for the main roster yet.


Nobody cares about who is in 3MB matches. Nobody on this forum is debating about whether Drew, Heath or Jinder are the leader of 3MB because it doesn't matter. The only controversy about the guys in 3MB are the closet racists on this forum who say Mahal looks out of place in a rock group just because he's brown, which is stupid, the whole reason 3MB is so funny is because all 3 are misfit characters. 

I actually think this is the first time I've seen someone claim Rollins is somehow the leader of The Shield, I don't know what drugs you've been watching the show on. I don't see the emphasis on who is the leader, at the moment they're just 3 guys, it's not like Nexus style with Barrett dishing out orders and being a clear leader.

Ambrose will be fine as long as he doesn't do/say anything stupid/crazy or fail a wellness policy.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



x78 said:


>


What's so good about this?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Attitude3:16 said:


> There are so many "next big thing" that people talk about on the internet. i can't check them all. and to TBH and i'm a lazy person, i only make efforts when necessary.


But if you're going to participate in a discussion of something - even something as trivial as wrestling - shouldn't you invest a little effort into keeping up with the players in the big exciting storyline that everyone's doing the dance of smarky joy over? (Myself included.)

Seriously. It's not like we're asking you to write a comprehensive timeline of anyone's career - just get on youtube and watch a few things. Google. It's easy.

As for Ambrose being a lone wolf - he's had some interesting partnerships and tag teams back in the indies. For me, the excitement will be seeing how Seth Rollins gets out of the Shield and back to his regularly scheduled babyfacin'. I assume there will be a feud between the two. And that should be fun.



WashingtonD said:


> What's so good about this?


It's interesting.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> What's so good about this?


Said the man with an avatar of a fan doing a lame Stone Cold impersonation with an ET mask on at a drive thru.


----------



## Hera

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

He was brought in during one of the biggest PPVs of the year and immediately placed into the biggest feud that is going on in the company at the moment and people are still worried about his place in the company. Good grief. Go worry about if Ryder will still have a job in a month instead.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Said the man with an avatar of a fan doing a lame Stone Cold impersonation with an ET mask on at a drive thru.


Coming from the guy who obviously must subscribe to F4W judging from his icon, lmfao. When was the last time WON of F4W had anything relevant to say about wrestling? It must be well over a decade, if they ever did.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

It appears Roman Reigns is the leader. He's the guy who took out Ryback with the spear, he's the guy who lifts Ryback up each time for the powerbomb, and perhaps most importantly, they put him in the middle of the promo pictures of The Shield, with Rollins and Ambrose to each side of him but a little behind him.

I guess he fits the Vince formula of what you're "supposed" to look like the most of the 3 of them...so he's the leader by default I guess.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> Coming from the guy who obviously must subscribe to F4W judging from his icon, lmfao. When was the last time WON of F4W had anything relevant to say about wrestling? It must be well over a decade, if they ever did.


I actually don't, I just get the audio shows, for free, at that, and the shows are great. 

Regardless, as usual, some people just can't accept good talent when they see it, they have to deliberately go against the grain just because they don't want to admit they were wrong. It's kind of sad.


----------



## Adyman

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



-Extra- said:


> CZW World Heavyweight Championship... two times. :cheer (thank you wiki)


CZW...isn't that the promotion where people kill themselves for less money than ECW?

jk


----------



## Telos

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



MickeyMouse said:


> It kind of looks like Rollins will be the leader to the Shield as well.


What are you basing this on?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



moonmop said:


> It appears Roman Reigns is the leader. He's the guy who took out Ryback with the spear, he's the guy who lifts Ryback up each time for the powerbomb, and perhaps most importantly, they put him in the middle of the promo pictures of The Shield, with Rollins and Ambrose to each side of him but a little behind him.
> 
> I guess he fits the Vince formula of what you're "supposed" to look like the most of the 3 of them...so he's the leader by default I guess.


He's certainly the most generic of the three.


----------



## Adyman

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Ambrose - Overrated by IWC
Rollins - Underrated by IWC
Reigns - Overrated just by being in the gruop

Don't get me wrong, I want them to be main eventers, but my point is that Rollins is underrated - he's the new Jeff Hardy ffs! And he didn't even get to drugs yet! lol jk


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I actually don't, I just get the audio shows, for free, at that, and the shows are great.
> 
> Regardless, as usual, some people just can't accept good talent when they see it, they have to deliberately go against the grain just because they don't want to admit they were wrong. It's kind of sad.


So you're a bum who can't even afford to hawk over a couple of dollars to Dave Meltzer, as well as being idiotic enough to find that crap interesting to listen to?

And why the hell would I "go against the grain" just for the sake of it? The guy just looks like some average guy off the street with a bad haircut and cuts a middle of the road promo from the two videos you linked and from the promo I saw on Raw.

That's why I asked what was so good about it. Wasn't trying to troll, just curious as to why people find him to be so good.

For me, Roman Reigns has the most potential out of the group. He's got a badass look and he has more bass in his voice when he speaks. I didn't say Ambrose was shit, I just wondered why people think he is great.. if you wanna talk about who is shit, then look no furhter than the other guy - Seth Rollins. He looks and sounds like he just finished high school.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Dean Ambrose is good at his role, but I don't like his gimmick and I don't think he has much room to play another gimmick if he wanted. So I don't think he will be successful at all in WWE.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

@OP

The only thing you should be worrying about is your inability to create a thread.
Is your eye lids glued shut, or are you purposely ignoring the internet?
Ambrose is being praised by wrestlers, he's being praised by hall of famers, he's being praised by the WWE. CM Punk, Mick Foley, Jim Ross, William Regal, they all acknowledge and praise Ambrose's abilities, and they want him PUSHED. If you were really worried about him you'd be paying attention. In fact, you wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> What's so good about this?


Seriously? unk2


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

You know, I asked what's good about it, yet nobody has given me an actual answer. Just sarcastic responses.

Sign of the circlejerk/sheep mentality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Bryan D. said:


> It looks like Roman Reigns is the leader, i guess.


So I hope you see the similarity between Cesaro and Hero, and Dean and Reigns, and why Vince may have a boner for him. I mean Dean is no Mason Ryan and hasn't captivated the people of the WWE UNIVERSE yet, like Punk and DB, so we'll have to wait and see.

As for Seth, pretty sure Vince just wants a new Jeff Hardy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I swear, WWE must have the only fans in the world where they'd rather see an insanely talented guy fail because they don't like his appearance, and would rather see an insanely bland guy (not saying that Reigns is, just making a comparison, let's say for arguments sake it's Ryback) succeed because of his look. And we wonder why business is in the shitter. That's like saying one of the most successful bands in the world should fire their golden voiced singer and replace him with some hack because their appearances are different. Ridiculous.


Imagine how awesome Ambrose would be if he looked like this:










/sarcasm.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



moonmop said:


> It appears Roman Reigns is the leader. He's the guy who took out Ryback with the spear, he's the guy who lifts Ryback up each time for the powerbomb, and perhaps most importantly, they put him in the middle of the promo pictures of The Shield, with Rollins and Ambrose to each side of him but a little behind him.
> 
> I guess he fits the Vince formula of what you're "supposed" to look like the most of the 3 of them...so he's the leader by default I guess.


Leader's also do most of the talking.
People are looking way too into this shit on "who is the leader" lmfao. WWE haven't defined a leader in the group, there is no leader. Reigns is not the leader, Rollins certainly isn't and neither is Ambrose. Jesus.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I actually don't, I just get the audio shows, for free, at that, and the shows are great.
> 
> Regardless, as usual, some people just can't accept good talent when they see it, they have to deliberately go against the grain just because they don't want to admit they were wrong. It's kind of sad.


Good talent is a point of view, unfortunately the IWC highly overrated certain aspects in wrestling and end up looking studpid with who they think are talented. Having said this, I believe Dean Ambrose has a lot of talent, he is however still very much overated by the IWC.


----------



## Aficionado

Contrary to what some may think, Ambrose is not overrated. Just because a guy gets loads of hype and generates a cult following before he makes an official debut, doesn't mean he can't or won't live up to the expectations. In fact, I am confident all 3 of these guys will meet or exceed the expectations.

These awful comparisons between the three are whats overrated. Ambrose may have an edge on the other two but that shouldn't automatically infer that either Rollins or Reigns can't become bonafide stars.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> You know, I asked what's good about it, yet nobody has given me an actual answer. Just sarcastic responses.
> 
> Sign of the circlejerk/sheep mentality.


The marks just can't handle the fact that you're not impressed with this bootleg Heath Ledger/Brian Pillman.

He's alright. I can be convinced on Ambrose based on what he produces in the next little while. If I had to bet money on the World Champion that comes out of this group, I'm going all in on Seth Rollins. Although he has a B promo on his best day, he is the WWE's next top babyface not named Ryback.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> You know, I asked what's good about it, yet nobody has given me an actual answer. Just sarcastic responses.
> 
> Sign of the circlejerk/sheep mentality.







If you dont see what's so good about him after that, I don't know what to tell you?


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

I worry why this talentless hack isn't being jobbed out yet.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Good talent is a point of view, unfortunately the IWC highly overrated certain aspects in wrestling and end up looking studpid with who they think are talented. Having said this, I believe Dean Ambrose has a lot of talent, he is however still very much overated by the IWC.


I am a big Ambrose fan myself and I can agree that he's currently being a bit overrated, but it's mostly by *super marks* who are off their nut for him. The guy is super talented no doubt, his match with Regal and Punk were great (He sold the GTS like he got a bullet to the head), his promos are unique and well done. Now it's time to get it done on the main stage, the interview was 'so far so good' but it was pre-recorded and short. If the Fed don't fuck him up he'll be big, Reigns has potential as well, but this thread isn't about him.






GTS @ 15:40


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

@Thanos - I Watched it. Just an average indie promo. What's so great? Still no explanation.

I'll give him this: he has a believability and confidence in his promos, which lots of guys lack. But can I see him hanging on the mic for 15 minutes with John Cena or CM Punk? No, not yet.

I think he'd fit in much more within the TNA environment. This rambling style is never gonna work in WWE. Can you imagine him trying to cut this promo on Raw? I suspect there would be more than 1 or 2 "What?" chants after every line.


----------



## DOPA

Am I the only person when they first heard Ambrose on the mic they immediately thought of Raven? That was the first guy I thought of when hearing Ambrose and obviously Raven being my favourite wrestling persona of all time meant that the comparison I immediately struck up was a very very good thing.


----------



## g4merguy

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

lol everyone in the group will be jobbing soon

boring look..crap on the mic..overhyped by indie kids


----------



## Hera

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



g4merguy said:


> lol everyone in the group will be jobbing soon
> 
> boring look..crap on the mic..overhyped by indie kids


I can't wait until Rollins sandbags Ryback :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

He gets an angle that propels him above a lot of the current roster and you guys are worrying he would be underutilizes him? If he doesn't get pushed afterward it's because he didn't connect the crowd or is an asshat backstage.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I am a big Ambrose fan myself and I can agree that he's currently being a bit overrated, but it's mostly by *super marks* who are off their nut for him. The guy is super talented no doubt, his match with Regal and Punk were great (He sold the GTS like he got a bullet to the head), his promos are unique and well done. Now it's time to get it done on the main stage, the interview was 'so far so good' but it was pre-recorded and short. If the Fed don't fuck him up he'll be big, Reigns has potential as well, but this thread isn't about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTS @ 15:40


I agree and it's good to see a fan who has his feet on the ground and looks at things from a neutral point of view despite being a fan of him. He has all the talent and ability to go all the way. He still has it all to prove on live WWE television though and people on here go nuts and overate a simple taped promo that was as you say so far so good. To call that promo amazing is just idiotic and people have seriously been doing that. I hope he shines though, he seems like he loves the business and has a lot of drive. Judge this guy in 2 years when he has proved something, not now, these smarks piss me off.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



new_year_new_start said:


> Nobody cares about who is in 3MB matches. Nobody on this forum is debating about whether Drew, Heath or Jinder are the leader of 3MB because it doesn't matter. *The only controversy about the guys in 3MB are the closet racists on this forum who say Mahal looks out of plac*e in a rock group just because he's brown, which is stupid, the whole reason 3MB is so funny is because all 3 are misfit characters.
> 
> I actually think this is the first time I've seen someone claim Rollins is somehow the leader of The Shield, *I don't know what drugs you've been watching the show on*. I don't see the emphasis on who is the leader, at the moment they're just 3 guys, it's not like Nexus style with Barrett dishing out orders and being a clear leader.
> 
> Ambrose will be fine as long as he doesn't do/say anything stupid/crazy or fail a wellness policy.


It is really hard to be taken seriously when one speaks in gross hyperbole.


----------



## englishtaker27

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> WashingtonD said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so good about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man with an avatar of a fan doing a lame Stone Cold impersonation with an ET mask on at a drive thru.
Click to expand...

Said the man who has bollocked on about Alberto Del Rio and the Miz for longer than care to remember.

Opinions are opinions, and you always seem to fail to accept that and treat your own as gospel.

On this occasional, i would say that the examples people use to promote Dean/John's so called he's-so-awesome-you're-a-retard-if-you-don't-like-itness, and i have looked at many others, and i'm not keen.

Not about look, not saying i don't see why people may like him, just that i have not once been interested in hearing what he has to say or how it ends in a promo. and i've listened to them to the end in the hope i get the whole bandwagon thing. but there is nothing special to me in those promos at all. was there a character, yes, did i buy into it, no.

Unpopular opinion i'm sure this will be, but i don't give 2 shits.

your attitude to other people's opinions just fucks me off sometimes.

ironically, i like a lot of the wrestlers you do, but i'd be slightly sick in my mouth if i thought of myself as grandiose as you seem to see yourself


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Albert is 40, Ambrose is 27, and the talent differential is staggering, lol. He's not going to be jobbing in 6 months. I don't know if they'll ever put the title on him (fuck 'em if they don't) but he'll beat his fair share of guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, WWE must have the only fans in the world where they'd rather see an insanely talented guy fail because they don't like his appearance, and would rather see an insanely bland guy (not saying that Reigns is, just making a comparison, let's say for arguments sake it's Ryback) succeed because of his look. And we wonder why business is in the shitter. That's like saying one of the most successful bands in the world should fire their golden voiced singer and replace him with some hack because their appearances are different. Ridiculous.


It could still happen regardless of age Ambrose could just fail be jobbed out then released within 6 months


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Flair behind The Shield? 

What you think?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ambrose could be jobbing within 6 months look what happened to Lord Tensai


or worse...he could be out of a roster spot, like Kelly Kelly.

Seriously, Tensai was never going anywhere. Shit on the mic, terrible gimmick, and no talent at all. Complete opposite of Ambrose.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

We all know Vince loves big men and on top of that, he's The Rock's cousin.
Still shouldn't be the leader, if he EVEN IS let that be clear.

Going to wait and see still.

Also, I do hope WWE doesn't fuck up with Ambrose. I really do.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



-Extra- said:


> Ambrose looks too ordinary IMO. I hope that Reigns is the breakout star if there's only 1 of the 3.


Because it's all about looks?


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*

Putting aside the fact that everyone on this thread, hell, everyone in this forum BUT ME is immature, you all don't know what you're talking about. Lets not bash other peoples opinions on Dean Ambrose. Lets state the truth. Dean Ambrose is the best there is, and the best there ever will be when it comes to making promos. His in-ring ability also compliments and boosts his career. You don't have to conform, you just have to admit. So, in the end of the day, stop not being me, and start being me.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



g4merguy said:


> lol everyone in the group will be jobbing soon
> 
> boring look..crap on the mic..overhyped by indie kids


:ti


----------



## new_year_new_start

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



WallofShame said:


> It is really hard to be taken seriously when one speaks in gross hyperbole.


There are a lot of people on here who say Mahal looks out of place in 3MB, this opinion is entirely based on the fact the guy is brown and wore a turban at one point. 

And I stand by my point that if you think Seth Rollins is the leader of The Shield you've been on drugs whenever they have appeared on TV/PPV.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Adyman said:


> Ambrose - Overrated by IWC
> Rollins - Underrated by IWC
> Reigns - Overrated just by being in the gruop
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want them to be main eventers, but my point is that Rollins is underrated - he's the new Jeff Hardy ffs! And he didn't even get to drugs yet! lol jk


Actually.. Rollins is "overrated" by the IWC. I can't believe how frequently people use the term, "Overrated". Basing on the sole fact that they had fans before going into the WWE.. Yes, they are hyped.. but it is because they all contain exceptional qualities. In conclusion, all 3 are hyped. (More or so Ambrose and Rollins)


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



Adyman said:


> Ambrose - Overrated by IWC
> Rollins - Underrated by IWC
> Reigns - Overrated just by being in the gruop
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want them to be main eventers, but my point is that Rollins is underrated - he's the new Jeff Hardy ffs! And he didn't even get to drugs yet! lol jk


I was just attempting to prove a point. Not ranting or any of the matter.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: What I worry about Ambrose*



new_year_new_start said:


> There are a lot of people on here who say Mahal looks out of place in 3MB, this opinion is entirely based on the fact the guy is brown and wore a turban at one point.
> 
> And I stand by my point that if you think Seth Rollins is the leader of The Shield you've been on drugs whenever they have appeared on TV/PPV.


He's out of place because the gimmick he was doing was so completely different to the 3MB that it just looks ridiculously silly when he is trying to joke around as a rockstar. The jump in gimmicks is just way too big to take seriously.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Here is my current wallpaper (Y)

The Shield looking all badass and shit


----------



## SpeedStick

Michael Cole can't say "Ambrose" , WWE will have to give Ambrose a nickname


----------



## TJC93

SpeedStick said:


> Michael Cole can't say "Ambrose" , WWE will have to give Ambrose a nickname


Daniel Ambrooose


----------



## Cookie Monster

iamnotanugget said:


> Here is my current wallpaper (Y)
> 
> The Shield looking all badass and shit


I like it.


----------



## new_year_new_start

OMG AMBROSE BURIED


----------



## NeyNey

Reigns selling! (Y) Looked fucking awesome! 
They did a great job this week, too.
Awesome. Just awesome.


> The Shield looking all badass and shit


Awesome as well.


----------



## Hera

new_year_new_start said:


> OMG AMBROSE BURIED


Ryback having to take Ambrose out clearly the leader clearly the biggest star Vince wouldn't waste his load on anyone but the next big thing. :brock


----------



## Bushmaster

Didnt expect them to look unbeatable every week. Ghey kinda protected them by having them cut away from camera. Guessing they will be feuding with Hell No and Orton.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

new_year_new_start said:


> OMG AMBROSE BURIED


:lmao Unfortunately, it was going to occur sooner or later..


----------



## iamnotanugget

I'm really liking the way they are booking them so far. Hope they keep it up!










:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent KEEL

D-Bry of course the only guy that can handle TheShield, having The GOAT put them in their place!

I want a singles feud of Ambrose and Bryan please!!!


----------



## JY57

I sense that The Shield will cost Team Hell No to lose the belts at TLC.


----------



## wkdsoul

lots of Ambruise and the guys tonight.. i like.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Clearly they needed to bring a bigger shield.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

iamnotanugget said:


> I'm really liking the way they are booking them so far. Hope they keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yeah, the booking is surprisingly good. They got the upper hand on many occasions and finally got dealt with by being picked off by three men and not a squash by just one man. I wish they would switch it up with the 3 Man Powerbomb though. Reigns already proved he's got a wicked spear, He is after all an ex-football player. They should hold the victim up and have Reigns spear the shit out of them for a change.


----------



## jonoaries

I asked this question in another topic but didn't the guy with the blond streak choke Miz? He must know that is a no-no


----------



## Nimbus

Lmao, they got buried sooner than i think.


----------



## Blommen

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yeah, the booking is surprisingly good. They got the upper hand on many occasions and finally got dealt with by being picked off by three men and not a squash by just one man. *I wish they would switch it up with the 3 Man Powerbomb though.* Reigns already proved he's got a wicked spear, He is after all an ex-football player. They should hold the victim up and have Reigns spear the shit out of them for a change.


Definitely this. I like that they've been pushed so hard and all, but three separate attacks in one night that all end with the same finisher? that's pushing it a bit too far imo, If you want to give them tv time and make them recognizable go for it, but try to switch it up a bit during the show. Three ambushes seem redundant, do a short backstage promo with them, or maybe have Ambrose talk a bit in the ring after one of their ambushes. just keep it fresh, keep playing to their strengths and keep introducing the fans to something new about them. Otherwise it goes stale and people start getting tired of them just doing the same every time we see or hear about them.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

So do you guys think Maddox is part of Shield or are WWE going to dump him without any explanation on why he helped Punk?


----------



## DCY

JY57 said:


> I sense that The Shield will cost Team Hell No to lose the belts at TLC.


Yeah I agree, I think they will one way or another.


----------



## A$AP

Hopefully they're not trying to set up some sort of tag team feud. 

The division where new wrestlers go to die.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Mr.Cricket said:


> So do you guys think Maddox is part of Shield or are WWE going to dump him without any explanation on why he helped Punk?


I hope he's not involved with them but it's strong possibility. His motivation seems to be recognition and fame, which appears legit considering he's got a camera man with him at all times. He's too conveniently tied in with Punk and The Shield though, so like I said it's a strong possibility. Don't know what his role is if he is tied in with them, though, so far he's been nothing more than a 'fall guy'.


----------



## Green Light

No **** but Reigns looks really good in a flak jacket

The guy is gonna *be a star* ( :cena2 ) I think


----------



## The GOAT One

What about The Ryback, didn't he look good in his singlet, Green Light? Don't want you betraying your man for a new piece of eye candy. :vince


----------



## Coffey

Most impressive member so far by a landslide has been Reigns but I fully expected Ambrose to run away with the voting due to past merits. Rollins is seemingly the odd duck so far though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

dane amborse will prevail


----------



## Green Light

TheGreatOne. said:


> What about The Ryback, didn't he look good in his singlet, Green Light? Don't want you betraying your man for a new piece of eye candy. :vince


No doubt man, when those straps come down :shaq


----------



## heelguy95

Finished watching Raw. Did you guys see Dean Ambrose getting crazy.. he starting to change in character.. Hell, he even stuck his tongue out once, yes, I look for those things. Funny, when The Shield interrupted on CM Punk's lie detector bullcrap, it looked like Ambrose changed his hair back to normal backstage, but then in reverted back to the slickback.. He's getting their though!

I don't like the fact that The Shield got beat up at the end but hey, the score is like 4 The Shield and Babyfaces 1.


----------



## truk83

Sorry, but The Shield is already predictable, and boring. Each week they come out like the NWO in all black, attack "face" stars, and then leave through the crowd. Where is security? I'm tired of this rehashed bullshit. This creative team needs to grow a pair of creative balls.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

truk83 said:


> Sorry, but The Shield is already predictable, and boring. Each week they come out like the NWO in all black, attack "face" stars, and then leave through the crowd. Where is security? I'm tired of this rehashed bullshit. This creative team needs to grow a pair of creative balls.


Yeah, this storyline needs to find a clearer direction soon.


----------



## SOSheamus

Mr.Cricket said:


> So do you guys think Maddox is part of Shield or are WWE going to dump him without any explanation on why he helped Punk?


I don't necessarily think Maddox is part of the shield...I think whoever is the master mind behind the shield, initially sought help from Maddox, then when he got dispatched by Ryback for a few weeks, the master mind brought in the shield. I personally think Maddox has enough of an arrogant charisma about himself to go about things on his own and not need to be part of the shield.

An affiliation maybe, but not a direct member of the shield.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

I fucking knew it


----------



## tbp82

I thought they handled The Sheild well last night.

1.) They contiue to show how Reigns is dominate. Him barking orders. Him getting in the big moves. Reigns continues to be the standout of the group size, looks, moves but this maybe being done on purpose to get him over. He's the big daddy cool of the group.

2.) I actually like that the babyfaces got to even the score. Its about time they figured out that there is strength in numbers.

3.) Ambrose-I see where some here say he was buried but I didn't see it that way it was just one big group battle. Yes, Ambrose got dominated the most, Yes, Ambrose was the only one who apparently got beat up the most as Ryback came back to the ring. But, I don't think it was anyway of WWE telling you he's the weak member etc.........


----------



## TJC93

They are here to correct injustices yet they attack faces unk2


----------



## BehindYou

I really don't like the powerbomb. the other 2 add no impact whatsoever and just make it look like reigns can't powerbomb someone on his own.


----------



## truk83

TJC93 said:


> They are here to correct injustices yet they attack faces unk2


My point exactly. Solid point there.


----------



## MiniKiller

Faces of injustice! 

Actually we didn't really see them get totally beat, they just vanished in the crowd getting beat up but no one got absolutley destroyed or anything....and what, is Orton to good to come out and help? He did get jumped to...hmmmm


----------



## Victarion

Would like to see them starting hitting individual finishers to change things up a bit. Powerbomb is losing impact. Let Ambrose lock someone in a Regal Stretch (or w/e finisher their using) or Rollins or Reigns hit their finisher.


----------



## Nostalgia

I've been liking everything they've done with The Shield so far. What I can say, I like seeing wrestlers I don't like (Bryan, Orton etc) getting owned by them. I knew Maddox wouldn't disappear after that loss to Ryback (like some people thought) and I have a hunch that Maddox could be aligned with them in a big conspiracy plot ran by Heyman.


----------



## Mr. I

Faraday said:


> Would like to see them starting hitting individual finishers to change things up a bit. Powerbomb is losing impact. Let Ambrose lock someone in a Regal Stretch (or w/e finisher their using) or Rollins or Reigns hit their finisher.


Unfortunately as an impact finisher Ambrose was using the Midnight Special (which was the Air Raid Crash) in FCW, and Sheamus is now using that as White Noise. 

I'm thinking he'll use the knee trembler instead.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

So I guess Orton, Bryan & Kane vs The Shield at TLC?


----------



## tbp82

BehindYou said:


> I really don't like the powerbomb. the other 2 add no impact whatsoever and just make it look like reigns can't powerbomb someone on his own.


I think that three man powerbomb is just being used to show unity.


----------



## Mr. I

JoseBxNYC said:


> So I guess Orton, Bryan & Kane vs The Shield at TLC?


Perhaps. Though I wanted a nice Ladder match for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Evil Peter

Ithil said:


> Unfortunately as an impact finisher Ambrose was using the Midnight Special (which was the Air Raid Crash) in FCW, and Sheamus is now using that as White Noise.
> 
> I'm thinking he'll use the knee trembler instead.


That's pretty likely, and unfortunate in my opinion. I'm not a fan of just using a strike as a finisher and adopting the knee trembler was probably my least favorite thing about Ambrose when I've seen him.


----------



## JY57

JoseBxNYC said:


> So I guess Orton, Bryan & Kane vs The Shield at TLC?


I don't see it. Too early for them to actually wrestle & they are not even part of the roster *kayfabe* anyways. They will cost Ryback & Team Hell No big time thought at TLC


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Is it bad that I'm already bored of these cheap attacks?

I do like them, but so bored of 'kick, punch, powerbomb' I do like how they still look strong (even if it has only been 3 weeks, so they should)


----------



## ABK

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Is it bad that I'm already bored of these cheap attacks?
> 
> I do like them, but so bored of 'kick, punch, powerbomb' I do like how they still look strong (even if it has only been 3 weeks, so they should)


Yeah it's bad. Want to know why?

You craved for Ambrose, WWE gave you Ambrose, now you're bored already after just about 3 weeks or so. Bitch please. 

I love how everything is working so far with them. They've been booked real well IMO. You can't expect them to be getting the upper hand week after week. Something needs to be changed. And it's not like they're made to look week on RAW last night, so there's nothing to fret about. Everything is fine as it is right now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Superb edition of RAW for these guys. Total domination for the majority leading to the eventual even upped brawl to end the night.

WWE rule for putting Black & Danielson back together. I'm jumping ahead here - I smell a singles match down the line. :mark:


----------



## FearIs4UP

I like everything they've been doing.

I just die a little bit inside every week Ambrose doesn't get mic time.


----------



## Big Dog

Still not blown away by what they've done, it's still reminiscent Husky Harris and Michael Mcguilfucky except it's last a bit longer but the conclusion will be the same.


----------



## Blood Bath

So since guys are going to start to align against the Shield I think we'll see a new member next week or the week after


----------



## SinJackal

Every single time they come out, the same thought goes through my head: Why don't a few guys just go stomp these fuckers out and call it a day? It makes no sense that they're beating people down week after week and nobody steps up to destroy them.

No wrestlers are tired of that shit yet? Really? They Jumped Team Hell No, Ryback, and Orton so far. So now it's 4 on 3, with 4 elite wrestlers vs 3 scrubs. Why exactly don't they just run out and beat the shit out of these guys when they come out?

Ruins it for me. Newbies should never come in and dominate legit wrestlers from day 1 imo.




truk83 said:


> Sorry, but The Shield is already predictable, and boring. Each week they come out like the NWO in all black, attack "face" stars, and then leave through the crowd. Where is security? I'm tired of this rehashed bullshit. This creative team needs to grow a pair of creative balls.


Yeah, but the difference is, the NWO was made up of already-established stars. When you bring in a bunch of rooks to do it, it just comes off as annoying as fuck, not impressive.

But I agree anyway, it's fuckin stupid that security and other wrestlers allow it to go EVERY SINGLE TIME. They've jumped multiple people, yet no one bands together despite being able to crush them easily if they did.


:cuss:


----------



## I Came To Play

What's with all the rip offs? First we got RyBerg, now we've got Dean "The Big Bossman" Ambrose.


----------



## Evil Peter

It's wrestling and almost no one ever acts smart, especially not faces. There's always run ins etc in wrestling, and it's not legal, yet no officials ever take steps to prevent it (save for perhaps a stipulation during one match), security only exists when the plot needs it and wrestlers don't band together to make run ins obsolete. The faces don't go to take measures against the other kinds of constant cheating that's going on either. Most of the drama in wrestling are based entirely on this kind of stupidity.

The difference here, compared to normal stables, is that The Shield might actually be a little hard to find as they aren't part of the roster. And three faces have actually attacked them together already on the third show The Shield has appeared on.


----------



## El_Absoluto

I don't think they should have an actual match until next year...

On TLC they should just keep interfering to advance the angle.

And yes a 4th member will come sooner than later.

Also... the fact that they don't strike until the face has WON the match its interesting. They don't interfere until the match is over.


----------



## Aficionado

They are technically contracted by WWE, even in the storyline so I don't see why security would hold them back. You can focus on all the similarities to the nWo or Nexus because it's the easy way to critisize them as a whole. It's pointless to complain about something so redundant. The bottom line is it that the idea is succeeding in creating 3 potential top guys seperate from the way the Sandow's, Cesaro's, and Ryback's were introduced.


----------



## Mr. I

I Came To Play said:


> What's with all the rip offs? First we got RyBerg, now we've got Dean "The Big Bossman" Ambrose.


So wearing flak jackets are all it takes to be a "rip off" of Bossman? Despite the fact that he's absolutely nothing like him otherwise?


----------



## heelguy95

No one's the leader, atleast in the group from what I can tell.
However, I can tell that Ambrose is turning into a pyscho, Rollins is whatever, and Reigns is big.

It looks like they're going to feud with Team Hell No, and I hope they don't fucking destroy The Shield.
Every talent in The Shield is a million times better than Kane. Team Hell No doesn't deserve a push, NOT EVEN A NUDGE.

I hope The Shield succeeds at whatever they're plan is, I hope Ambrose gets mic time, and I hope eventually, they split up(and when I say they I mean Ambrose).


----------



## kendoo

i dont think they should have a match yet either, just keep doing what they do until vinny mc or hhh gets involved then they make a match nxt year wich isnt that far away anyway


----------



## heelguy95

kendoo said:


> i dont think they should have a match yet either, just keep doing what they do until vinny mc or hhh gets involved then they make a match nxt year wich isnt that far away anyway


Why would you want them to continue beating up people...? Don't you want them to speak out about their REAL intentions? I wan't to see some development in the group. I wan't to see progress. They each need to be put in matches to further cement their wrestling skills.


----------



## DOPA

I really like the direction they are going with the Shield right now. The one guy that keeps impressing me is the one guy I had doubts about from the start and that's Reigns. The guy is a legit beast and has potential star written all over him. I would like to see them get more mic time to progress the story a bit more. But we must not be fickle and impatient. Its only been 3 weeks. If WWE do have a long term angle planned for these guys then we must be patient and just let it unfold.

It's almost as if people forget there is a Raw the next week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if it's been posted yet, and I apologize to anyone who already has posted it, but it seems like the Shield will have their first match soon.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/

B/c of Punk's injury, the Shield will face Ryback and Team Hell No in a 6 Man Tag Team Match. Don't know what stipulation will be added.


----------



## heelguy95

TD Stinger said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet, and I apologize to anyone who already has posted it, but it seems like the Shield will have their first match soon.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1204/558457/cm-punk-out-of-tlc/
> 
> B/c of Punk's injury, the Shield will face Ryback and Team Hell No in a 6 Man Tag Team Match. Don't know what stipulation will be added.


Wow.. thats fair.. Well, time for The Shield to get squashed, sadly..
Disappointing.

Also SPOILER: The Shield 3 man powerbombs Kane on Smackdown this friday.

I just really dont see this ending well for The Shield at the PPV.
I also dont see any possible promos from The Shield regarding the storyline if there really is one with
Team Hell No. Whatever..


----------



## kregnaz

On a sidenote, after viewing the poll results, I just wondered, would it be possible to restart the vote on this thread AFTER their first match? I'd be interested, if it changed from a general "vote for whom you liked before they actually appeared on RAW" to an actual "most impressive member based on something else than random pack punches at face XYZ"


----------



## Cookie Monster

If history is to repeat in WWE then we shall see The Shield get annihilated at the PPV or they could go down a complete different route and have someone interfere for The Shield. Whether it is CM Punk, Brad Maddox or someone completely new (Big. E Langston?). I have no idea, but they can't have them lose at this PPV (unless its by DQ or something)


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm down for the 6 man match. Hoping the gimmick gets tossed in.

DANIELSON VS BLACK~! + Ambrose SWAG.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

All this pessimism, come on. I have faith in Ambrose, Rollins, and Danielson that they are gonna make this memorable. As long as they get toshow off this could be a huge unexpected surprise, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Roman Reigns will be the breakout star from The Shield*

Yes, we all know the greatness of the Dean Ambrose and well I'm guessing the Seth Rollins has his following as well but I can't help but not think that The Shield was formed to get over Roman Reigns. The whole purpose of this faction is to push Roman Reigns as their next big thing, not Ambrose and certainly not Rollins.

And I have no problem with it. Really, Roman Reigns is such a friggin star. He reminds me of Kevin Nash. He just has that look. This is a guy I would seriously have no problem with it. He's the only guy in The Shield that actually fits the gimmick. He looms like a big, bad body guard. I believe Roman Reigns is WWE's next breakout star.

Ambrose will become a major player but this current gimmick just doesn't suit. Rollins, I'm really not too sure about him. But damn, this Roman Reigns guy looks impressive.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the breakout star from The Shield*

I'm going to forsee Ambrose being a top heel feuding with Rollins who is a top face. Reigns will be competing in 6 man tag matches with his cousins before he is jobbed out like Mason Ryan.


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose + Chairs :mark:


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the breakout star from The Shield*



Buckley said:


> I'm going to forsee Ambrose being a top heel feuding with Rollins who is a top face. Reigns will be competing in 6 man tag matches with his cousins before he is jobbed out like Mason Ryan.


Reigns is going to be _jobbed out_ while *Rollins* is a top face?

Wake up buddy.


----------



## 11Shareef

*The Shield's intentions are still logical.*

I didn't want to post this in the Shield thread because this has little to do with the debut, or hype surrounding them, but on there storyline.

Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler are doing more damage to the Shield than helping them, especially with them both being faces now. They're acting as if the Shield's attacks have been senseless and I can understand Lawler, but Cole's explanations are hanging by a thread, which to a degree makes sense, but I'd rather he just not defend them at all, than make bad excuses. Maybe they're waiting for Ambrose to explain it.

Anyway, the Shield claim they have no affiliation with Punk and Heyman, and maybe in the end they will be will, but there claims of justice still makes sense.

Last week, when Kane faced Punk, and Kane was attacked, Cole's explanation was that Punk has beating Kane in title matches before. Well, that wasn't a title match, and the vote fiasco aside, the Shield claims they didn't like things being a popularity contest, but even closer to their motives is that Punk was facing an opponent that for most of the night he didn't know who he was going to face, and that's not "fair". They would've attacked Bryan, or anyone had they been voted. The continuous attacking at this point is a legitimate feud with them. 

Same with Randy Orton, Brad Maddox had no clue who he'd be facing, let alone, the second most decorated former world champion on the current roster. They also could've felt that Brad Maddox came up through the development territories just like they have or anyone else on the roster, and while they understand tryout matches no one ever has there tryout match against a main event level competitor. 

Then attacking the Miz during the lie detector thing, realistically it shouldn't matter if Punk is working with them or Maddox, because the matches Punk beat Ryback in (Hell in A Cell, and Triple Threat) are no disqualification matches. Now, that one may be a stretch, but more importantly if the Shield has no connection to CM Punk then they wouldn't know if he's working with Brad Maddox, and the Miz asked if Punk was working with both in the same question. A 50/50 answer would've still put Paul Heyman at risk. Heyman is not a wrestler, he's a confidant, and even then while it's expected for Heyman to know, Punk could've never told Heyman. If Punk was working with Maddox, without Heyman's knowledge, Heyman would still be "fed" to Ryback. That would've been an injustice.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Ambrose + Rollins + D-Bry wrestling in the same ring? 

*faints*

I might just order this shit afterall.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: The Shield's intentions are still logical.*



ninealevyn said:


> I didn't want to post this in the Shield thread because this has little to do with the debut, or hype surrounding them, but on *there *storyline.


*their 

I agree to extent though. I'm just hoping WWE doesn't pull a Nexus with them and ruin the story


----------



## A$AP

*Re: The Shield's intentions are still logical.*



ninealevyn said:


> I didn't want to post this in the Shield thread because this has little to do with the debut, or hype surrounding them, but on there storyline.


The Shield thread covers all of these bases. That's what it's there for lol.

I do agree with you on your points though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the breakout star from The Shield*



A$AP said:


> Reigns is going to be _jobbed out_ while *Rollins* is a top face?
> 
> Wake up buddy.


Seth Rollins = the future.


----------



## A$AP

He's been pretty underwhelming in comparison to the other two IMO. Wasn't a big fan of when he spoke in the interview.

To his credit he _did_ have to speak right after Ambrose who has clearly mastered his character and seems completely comfortable cutting a promo but it did come off as slightly awkward when Rollins spoke.


----------



## A$AP

The match doesn't really make alot of sense in the scheme of things. 

Ryback barely had trouble taking on all three guys when not ambushed. 

Now he needs the help of a former World Champion and a monster who's battled the likes of Undertaker just to take out 3 new guys that we have yet to see in a match?

They must be looking to book The Shield to be _pretty_ powerful.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: The Shield's intentions are still logical.*

Touche, and yes, I know the proper "their", typos happen, and the thread probably covers it, and if it does, my apologies, but I sure looking through 150 pages created since the groups debut was the right place.


----------



## Obfuscation

A$AP said:


> He's been pretty underwhelming in comparison to the other two IMO. Wasn't a big fan of when he spoke in the interview.
> 
> To his credit he _did_ have to speak right after Ambrose who has clearly mastered his character and seems completely comfortable cutting a promo but it did come off as slightly awkward when Rollins spoke.


Only member of the group with a defined character atm is Reigns being the enforcer. Ambrose & Rollins are still in the same grey area right now.

Ambrose is the talker of the group. Sure. He's also better than plenty of the roster as it is.


----------



## CM Reggae

*Re: The Shield's intentions are still logical.*

In the last few months Punk has said that things aren't fair where he is concerned (usually when matches are made for him after he's argued with the GM at the time). Even out of the the ring on his DVD he says he's had roadblocks put in his way in his rise to the top of the WWE. So I think The Shield see things from his point of view and will intervene on Punks or anyone ones else behalf when odds are stacked against them. I don't think they are working for Punk as it's just to obvious, The Shield just happen to be aware to Punks grievances and agree with them and take action as they will for the other heels on the show if appropriate. They should helped Cesaro IMO though he didn't need it in the end. As that was a 'injustice' having to defend a title in fatal 4 way like that (wouldn't mind Kofi defending)

I agree on the Maddox thing. How is it fair that his try out matches were against Ryback and then Orton a future and past main eventer. I think they should of attacked Maddox to start with to gain him a victory.

I don't get why they attacked Kane and Bryan other than at the beginning Kane spoke to them on the mic.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I choose Ambrose


----------



## bustacaps181

Does anyone suspect this to be a part of a storyline? I mean it plays too perfectly into the Ryback-CM Punk story. 

It would have been the third Ryback-CM Punk match, and they can't have CM Punk go over clean because he's a heel and Ryback needs to be a monster. Ryback can't win because then it's Ryback-The Rock at the Royal Rumble. So that leaves a disqualification finish. But the other two PPVs have ended by DQ. There are only so many times that the Shield or Brad Maddox can interfere in a match. 

So what does the WWE do? Fake a CM Punk injury. They've planned it all along too. Look at how the Shield's been attacking Kane and Bryan. 

Now we have a more interesting match up, with three upcomers.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm thinking Brad Maddox is aligned with them in some fashion. 

Punk & Heyman...not really thinking them. We'll see.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Anyone else think it is too early for The Shield to be wrestling?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nope. We all know they're wrestlers. They're employed by WWE. There are no secrets here. Get them in the ring Maddox style. If they want to make an impact then they'll get their chance to.


----------



## Chismo

Who's Brad Maddox?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

TLC is a perfect opportunity to have Ambrose unleash his 'explicit violence'. All those foreign objects at his disposal, it has to happen. This has the potential to be a good match since we have 3 guys in the Shield with different wrestling styles, Reigns/Power, Rollins/Athleticism, Ambrose/Psychology. on the other side Bryan/Technical, Kane/Experienced, RyBack/Power. The match has potential.

Do the right thing WWE. Let these guys play to their strengths.


----------



## Cookie Monster

JoeRulz said:


> Who's Brad Maddox?


The dude who looks like a younger Bischoff.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Who's Brad Maddox?


A referee gone rogue in an attempt to become a wrestling superstar. He low blowed Ryback at HIAC vs Punk to cause the match to end. He cut a pretty GOAT promo on RAW in England telling his story. Wrestled Ryback in a match where if he won he would have earned a million dollar contract. He was squashed and subsequently stuffed into an ambulance. He showed up on RAW this week claiming the same thing about "fame" & "entertainment" again to Vickie. She booked him vs Orton. He lost. The Shield destroyed Orton post match. 

That's where we're at. If you were trolling me and well aware of Maddox then touche. :hmm:


----------



## Chismo

Hopefully this is a trigger for Ambrose/Bryan feud down the road. That'd make me watch some of WWE again. :mark:

Edit: Thanks. I really had no clue about that guy. I mean, I heard the name, but never bothered to find out something else.


----------



## TD Stinger

Update from WrestleZone.com



> WWE.com has updated the situation surrounding WWE Champion CM Punk, as it pertains to the knee surgery he underwent Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> It now appears as if Punk will no longer defend the WWE Championship at the upcoming TLC pay-per-view. Instead a six-man tag team match will replace the former ladder match main event. It will feature Ryback teaming up with the WWE Tag Team champions, Kane and Daniel Bryan, as they take on the Shield.
> 
> Unless they are given a match on next week's Monday Night Raw or Smackdown, their contest at TLC will mark the first ever WWE sanctioned match for the NXT trio of Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.
> 
> According to a letter supposedly written by Vince McMahon, the six-man match will still be a Tables, Ladders and Chairs contest, although for the first time ever it will be fought under pinfall and submission rules. The letter also says that Ryback is still in line for another WWE Championship match, and it will take place "in the very near future".


Here is the link to the letter:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/2012/mr-mcmahon-issues-statement-regarding-injured-punk-wwe-tlc-26073769

One last thing, I wonder whether they will continue to wear their security outfits or if they will wear actual in ring gear.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wonder when Ryback will get his title shot


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone else think it is too early for The Shield to be wrestling?


Only if you have never seen them wrestle before. Ambrose in particular was working dark matches with other RAW members for the last 8 months. Too early for Reigns perhaps but Ambrose and Rollins have been doing this for years (and they've been damn good at it).

They're ready.


----------



## DOPA

This new match does have potential to be really good but WWE have got to be careful with how they book this thing. They don't want the Shield to be killed off straight away from the bat but at the same time they have to keep Ryback's momentum going.


OMG seeing Ambrose acting completely psychotic at TLC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## heelguy95

Seeing Ambrose being psychotic at TLC would satisfy me. However, someone mentioned they think the match will be a DQ finish.. how would that happen.. it doesn't make sense. I have a feeling that the babyfaces will crush and ruin The Shield, CM Punk will return and Rybitch will continue the feud..

CAN ANY OF YOU TELL HOW RYBITCH BEING IN THE MATCH MAKES IT FAIR?
If you're a fan of The Shield, how can this not urk you?


----------



## Duke Silver

heelguy95 said:


> Seeing Ambrose being psychotic at TLC would satisfy me. However, someone mentioned they think the match will be a DQ finish.. how would that happen.. it doesn't make sense. I have a feeling that the babyfaces will crush and ruin The Shield, CM Punk will return and Rybitch will continue the feud..
> 
> CAN ANY OF YOU TELL HOW RYBITCH BEING IN THE MATCH MAKES IT FAIR?
> *If you're a fan of The Shield, how can this not urk you?*


Maybe because they're heels, or because they've been attacking Ryback for weeks. How about the fact that they stood tall at SS and the following two episodes of Raw, or dominated a large majority of this weeks episode. Why wouldn't Ryback be included in this? 

Ryback's in a feud with The Shield, it draws more attention to the alliance, and they get to wrestle their first match in a PPV main-event. This is a huge deal for Ambrose/Rollins (don't know much about Reigns), and I'm betting not one of them is sitting around mopping saying "Ugh, I hate Rybitch [clever, btw]. He shouldn't be in the match with us!". They're probably thinking "Holy shit! We just debuted and now we're wrestling the main-event of a PPV with the GOAT Daniel Bryan(!), veteran Kane, and an upcoming star Ryback."

The only issue is in the way the match is booked. If it's a hyper-competitive 15-20 minute match where it comes down to a one-on-one situation with Ryback and he pins one member - gravy. If Kane & Bryan are rendered useless because Ryback is destroying The Shield by himself - watered down gravy. One match isn't going to ruin The Shield, and if it does, it probably means that the 'E didn't have much planned for them in the first place.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

Rollins should do something like hit Ryback with a chair from behind deep in the match, back off while Ryback is giving him the death stare, and yell "come on!" Calling Ryback out. Ryback will follow, Rollins will backtrack backstage, Reigns or Ambrose hit their finisher on Kane/Bryan, pin, the Shield and Ryback still look strong. Problem solved.


----------



## JY57

heelguy95 said:


> Seeing Ambrose being psychotic at TLC would satisfy me. However, someone mentioned they think the match will be a DQ finish.. how would that happen.. it doesn't make sense. I have a feeling that the babyfaces will crush and ruin The Shield, CM Punk will return and Rybitch will continue the feud..
> 
> CAN ANY OF YOU TELL HOW RYBITCH BEING IN THE MATCH MAKES IT FAIR?
> If you're a fan of The Shield, how can this not urk you?


cause of Punk's injury and wanting him to rest for Royal Rumble. since Ryback is being the # 1 target of The Shield (and Kane & Bryan their 2nd & 3rd target) it would make sense for it those 3 against The Shield. If they had a match & Punk/Ryback still happened it probably be Orton/Hell No team, I am sure that would have been even with The Shield coming out with the victory


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Ryback>Shield


----------



## Eddie Ray

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ryback>Shield


Seriously? a roided up freak who sucks on the mic is better than Ambrose- all rounder with a unique character Rollins- great in the ring, high flying style and Reigns _ big, tall, scary and legit powerful.

you need your eyes examined.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: The Shield's intentions are still logical.*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Only if you have never seen them wrestle before.


Which would make up roughly 98-99% of the viewing audience.




ninealevyn said:


> Touche, and yes, I know the proper "their", typos happen, and the thread probably covers it, and if it does, my apologies, but I sure looking through 150 pages created since the groups debut was the right place.


A typo is an unintentional keyboard dexterity failure.

You used the wrong word entirely. There's no way you could've been looking to type "their" and somehow accidently typed "there" instead.

No big deal of course since the words sound the same. But that's a mental error, not a typo.


----------



## Damien

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ryback>Shield


never has your sig been so apt for that post


----------



## shought321

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ryback>Shield


Hahahaha. How ridiculous.


----------



## HEELKris

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ryback>Shield


I like Ryback AND the Shield but I have to agree. The Shield is just another group that will fail and the only good member is Ambrose. Rollins and Reigns suck


----------



## x78

I hope it's a tornado tag match. Also pretty cool that TLC suits each of their gimmicks in a different way - Ambrose with chairs, Rollins with ladders, Reigns with tables. I hope they play on this. Some big spots could really get all three guys over.


----------



## Evil Peter

x78 said:


> I hope it's a tornado tag match. Also pretty cool that TLC suits each of their gimmicks in a different way - Ambrose with chairs, Rollins with ladders, Reigns with tables. I hope they play on this. Some big spots could really get all three guys over.


It's tornado tag by default since there's no disqualifications in TLC. Even if it was a normal tag match in TLC there would be no possible consequences for those that break the normal tag rules.


----------



## kendoo

looking forward to tlc now the shield are involved, i dont think they would have a match if it wasnt for punks injury, it just means they will need to speed up whatever storyline they had for them


----------



## El_Absoluto

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Only if you have never seen them wrestle before. Ambrose in particular was working dark matches with other RAW members for the last 8 months. Too early for Reigns perhaps but Ambrose and Rollins have been doing this for years (and they've been damn good at it).
> 
> They're ready.



Its not a matter of being ready or not. Of course they fucking are.

But I believe (and I'm not the only one) thay they should've let the angle keep moving forward slowly before putting these guys in the ring.


A little more time woul've made the payoff even bigger. But Punk's injury changed everything.


----------



## imthemountie

I cannot wait to see more of Ambrose. I remember he wrestled a dark match at a show I went to over the summer and my buddy told me he was being hyped on the Indy scene as the next Brian Pillman. Another Pillman would get a huge (Y) from me! 

I looked up some of his old promos on youtube and so far so good.


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> I hope it's a tornado tag match. Also pretty cool that TLC suits each of their gimmicks in a different way - Ambrose with chairs, Rollins with ladders, Reigns with tables. I hope they play on this. Some big spots could really get all three guys over.


It's a TLC match meaning No DQ. I don't see how it could be a traditional tag in and out match. As for who wins, I'll wait and see Raw next Monday to see how the story develops.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ryback>Shield


idiot LOL


----------



## Aficionado

HEELKris said:


> I like Ryback AND the Shield but I have to agree. The Shield is just another group that will fail and the only good member is Ambrose. Rollins and Reigns suck


Are you always this negative? Cheer up, big guy!

Reigns is more impressive every week and is the closest anyone has been in that lineage to become a massive star since The Rock.

Rollins will impress his detractors once he gets in the ring and displays his unique moveset.

Ambrose just goes without saying. Barring some freak injury or personal fuck up, he will be a household name in one calender year. Bank on it.


----------



## Blood Bath

Wonder who the next guy will be to align with the Shield it seems like its coming


----------



## Stad

Colonel Angus said:


> *Are you always this negative? Cheer up, big guy!*
> 
> Reigns is more impressive every week and is the closest anyone has been in that lineage to become a massive star since The Rock.
> 
> Rollins will impress his detractors once he gets in the ring and displays his unique moveset.
> 
> Ambrose just goes without saying. Barring some freak injury or personal fuck up, he will be a household name in one calender year. Bank on it.


Don't even bother replying to that guy lol


----------



## Aficionado

If there is an addition to The Shield at some point the first guy that comes to mind is Bronson.


----------



## Obfuscation

The prospect of this being a TLC match has me very excited.

I get my interaction between Black/Danielson. Ryback & Kane in a match such as that could really do some destructive things. Reigns will finally be able to showcase what he has. Ambrose going psychotic with the weapons. It all sounds appealing to me.

Banking on The Shield winning here. Kane or Danielson taking the fall is an easy out for Ryback to continue looking strong.


----------



## TeamFilmIt

I'm not going to judge the group itself as it hasn't been around long enough yet but I can't help but wonder if it was the best way to debut Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.

Dean Ambrose is great on the mic and hopefully will be the mouthpiece for the group but might have been better off debuting on his own so he wouldn't have to share the spotlight. Seth Rollins had a good thing going for him in NXT as a babyface and as champion, maybe he could have been brought in as the NXT champion wanting to step up and face the US champion?

I'll reserve judgment however until the group has had time to create an identity.


----------



## Eulonzo

Dean Ambrose looked badass in that Cole interview with the hair & the whole outfit.

Anyway, it's a decent group right now. I like how they're making them target other guys besides people Punk encountered in a segment or something, they beat up Orton which was good because it makes it seem like they're not on Punks' side because Orton isn't going after Punk or anything like that, he just squashed a jobber prior to that and he isn't really doing shit right now lol.

But my favorite out of the group is Ambrose. Second is the guy whoever did the spear on Ryback. I don't watch FCW or anything like that but I only know of Ambrose because of you all lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^
*Obligatory check out Tyler Black/Seth Rollins content*


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Note_on_The_Shield_PTP_s_New_Theme_Song.html



> - Before CM Punk went down with an injury and WWE was forced to change the TLC card, it's now believed that Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns were going to be added to the card on the go-home RAW in a Tables Match against Kane, Daniel Bryan and a third person, possibly Randy Orton or The Miz.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


they clearly would have won that match.


----------



## TeamFilmIt

Eulonzo said:


> Dean Ambrose looked badass in that Cole interview with the hair & the whole outfit.


Agreed!

Steh Rollins in NXT was a pretty good babyface but may have become another Kofi Kingston type.


----------



## Obfuscation

That ends the myth of The Shield being in a match "too early" at TLC.



TeamFilmIt said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Steh Rollins in NXT was a pretty good babyface but may have become another Kofi Kingston type.


I think Black was on a good path judging by his FCW/NXT career. Don't know if he'd wind up in a position that Kofi is in. Seems like the company is pretty intent on seeing if he can have a real future. Not a slew of misguided pushes that lead to nothing a la Mr. Kingston.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I guess its pretty nice to debut in a PPV against two former World Champions and a top 5 babyface in a TLC match. I don't care if they lose, but they should at least make it close.


----------



## heelguy95

Does anyone know a website that has an archive Jon Moxley and Ambrose's matches that link to videos. I remember someone in this thread posting a link to one in 1 of 155 pages..

Nevermind, found it: http://kissmyambrose.tumblr.com/post/36414549699/the-dean-ambrose-megapost


----------



## NeyNey

*NXT SPOILERS*

*Spoilers for January 2nd, 2013*


Spoiler: NXT






> The following are the ongoing spoilers for the tapings currently underway at Full Sail University. The first episode to be aired January 2nd, 2013!
> 
> Garrett Dylan vs. an unnamed worker ends in a no contest when The Shield came out and took both of the out. After the match, Ambrose got on the mic and cut a promo about injustice in NXT, which led to NXT Commissioner Dusty Rhodes coming out. Rhodes warned them about punishment should more attacks happen later.
> 
> Corey Graves b. NXT Champion Seth Rollins via disqualification when The Shield interfered, meaning Rollins retains the title. Rollins was decked out in full Shield apparel and even came out to a Shield titantron. After the match, the entire NXT locker room came out to stop The Shield, but they weren’t enough. Big E Langston appeared near the crowd and stared down The Shield to close the show.












http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=670

:mark: :mark: :mark:



*Spoilers for January 9th, 2013*



Spoiler: NXT



The show opened in NXT Commissioner Dusty Rhodes’ office where The Shield was meeting him. Rhodes informed Seth Rollins that he will defend the NXT Championship tonight, once again against Corey Graves, but this time it will be No Disqualifications. Shield left as Big E Langston showed up and Rhodes talked with him.










Big E Langston b. NXT Champion Seth Rollins, during the match The Shield attacked again, beating down Big E only for the NXT locker room to invade and chase Ambrose and Reigns away, leaving Rollins at Langstons mercy, and Langston to become the new champion with the Big Ending.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Spoiler: a spoiler



AMBROSE ON THE MIC AMBROSE ON THE MIC AMBROSE ON THE MIC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nimbus

I wonder who will save the Shield at TLC? lol.


----------



## kennedy=god

SWAT team costumes resembling those worn by The Shield went missing from a Stamford costume shop last month.

A costume shop in Stamford, CT has filed a report with local police after three SWAT team uniforms went missing last month.

Three extra-large SWAT costumes — part of the the CSI: Miami collection – were apparently shoplifted from Kooky Kostumes on the morning of Nov. 18.

Store employee Trisha Jenkins says she remembers three large men entering the shop that morning.

“The littlest guy talked a lot, but the biggest one just sort of stood there staring at me with his arms crossed,” Jenkins recalls.

“The little guy said something about injustice — or maybe it was insulation? I wasn’t really listening.”

When Jenkins finished helping another customer, she noticed that the three men were gone and several uniforms were missing.

“It was really inconvenient,” she said, “because a group of gay strippers were supposed to rent the costumes that night.”


----------



## heelguy95

NeyNey said:


> *NXT SPOILERS*
> 
> *Spoilers for January 2nd, 2013*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=670
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoilers for January 9th, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT
> 
> 
> 
> The show opened in NXT Commissioner Dusty Rhodes’ office where The Shield was meeting him. Rhodes informed Seth Rollins that he will defend the NXT Championship tonight, once again against Corey Graves, but this time it will be No Disqualifications. Shield left as Big E Langston showed up and Rhodes talked with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big E Langston b. NXT Champion Seth Rollins, during the match The Shield attacked again, beating down Big E only for the NXT locker room to invade and chase Ambrose and Reigns away, leaving Rollins at Langstons mercy, and Langston to become the new champion with the Big Ending.


Wow, thanks for the info. I guess this means The Shield will continue go progress further in 2013. Also means there is hopefully, going to be promos from Ambrose, maybe one on Monday. 

Now I really can't wait! Though, I don't really get why they're still on the NXT shows.. Maybe those two taped ones will be the last seeming as Rollins lost the champ, probably so he can fully be apart of Raw.


----------



## TeamFilmIt

I'm a little dissapointed that they didn't have Seth Rollins carry the NXT belt with him on Raw. Would have made the belt seem like it meant more at least to me.


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Praetorian Guard

Voted Ambrose but I have a feelings Reigns could be a sleeper hit...I'm sure Rollins will be a popular face. So far these guys have been pretty entertaining but they have to stop with the beatdown/powerbomb soon...hopefully their direction changes after their match at TLC. If the match is close it won't matter if they win it or lose, whoever loses does have to look strong. Hoping for another Reigns spear


----------



## RFalcao

Tyler Black will be a star, an amazing face.
Ambrose is the loved guy, wwe billed him as the biggest guy but he's shorter than Reigns and he isn't taller than Rollins, people like him 'cause his good mic skills, he has charisma.
Reigns is the quiet guy, he has an amazing shape.


----------



## DOPA

Well...it looks like I got to watch NXT in January then :mark:


----------



## Blommen

RFalcao said:


> Tyler Black will be a star, an amazing face.
> Ambrose is the loved guy, wwe billed him as the biggest guy but *he's shorter than Reigns and he isn't taller than Rollins*, people like him 'cause his good mic skills, he has charisma.
> Reigns is the quiet guy, he has an amazing shape.


Reigns is 6 foot 3 inches, Rollins is 6 foot 1 inch and Ambrose is 6 foot 4. He's the tallest one in the group.


----------



## heelguy95

We all await Ambrose making a promo ON LIVE TV. We all want to watch the recent NXT taping of him conducting a promo. Him and his fellow members beating up random people.. not so much. But really, what is there to say about "injustice" that he hasn't already said in the interview.. It's kind of a lame subject/storyline but it's better than nothing. What I really want to see is some character change, particularly in Ambrose, in his speech more or less. If Ambrose does what he does on the mic in a psychotic manner, The Shield will shine even more. You've got a dangerous psycho, a big enforcer, and ..Seth Rollins. It's a group in WWE that actually is worth something.


----------



## The Enforcer

I think this group will be fine as long as they don't get trounced by Ryback at TLC. If the rumors of adding a 4th member are true I assume they'd do it during that match to keep their momentum without hurting Ryback any more. My guess is that Danielson eats a pin from Reigns while Ryback is being distracted and Kane is being mugged.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Happy 27th Birthday to...

THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE LEGEND, THE FUTURE!!! 

:cheer :cheer


----------



## Mr. I

The Shield have a top notch video promo on Smackdown, worth watching. Ambrose really does command attention.


----------



## Neil_totally

about what time in the show? Fuck watching through smackdown to find it.


----------



## RFalcao

Blommen said:


> Reigns is 6 foot 3 inches, Rollins is 6 foot 1 inch and Ambrose is 6 foot 4. He's the tallest one in the group.


Billed height, not real height, Reigns is about 6'1 (real, not billed), Ambrose is 6'0 or 6'0.5, billed to 6'4.
Rollins is 6'0 like Ambrose, billed height means nothing, Cena is billed to 6'1 and his real height is 6'1, Kane is billed to 7'0 and his real height is 6'7.


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> Well...it looks like I got to watch NXT in January then :mark:


Should be watching right now. NXT is great.

Not a fan of the spoilers in one aspect. Completely logical of course.


----------



## heelguy95

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY LORD!
YOU AMBROSE MARKS NEED TO WATCH THE VIDEO PROMO THAT AIRED ON SMACKDOWN.
AMBROSE WAS FUCKING AAMAAZING! THIS IS THE AMBROSE I WANTED AND I GOT IT.
P.S He also had his messy hair!

Ambrose is definetly the leader. Seriously, I'm going to watch the video promo over and over!

Link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g
Skip to about 58:50 and keep watching till you see a black and white video promo of Ambrose holding the camera.


----------



## Eddie Ray

heelguy95 said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY LORD!
> YOU AMBROSE MARKS NEED TO WATCH THE VIDEO PROMO THAT AIRED ON SMACKDOWN.
> AMBROSE WAS FUCKING AAMAAZING! THIS IS THE AMBROSE I WANTED AND I GOT IT.
> P.S He also had his messy hair!
> 
> Ambrose is definetly the leader. Seriously, I'm going to watch the video promo over and over!
> 
> Link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g
> Skip to about 58:50 and keep watching till you see a black and white video promo of Ambrose holding the camera.


DAMN YOU! You beat me to it...

OMG that promo was just...excuse me...i need to change my underwear lol


----------



## NeyNey

The video as a whole was just fantastic.

All of them did a *great* job.
Rollins was awesome! :lol 
Smirking the whole time like he has the most fun ever. 
Loved everything he said and _how _he said it.
Ambrose of course was *THE SHIT*! I marked so fucking hard because 
I didn't expect anything after they attacked Bryan. :lol



> OMG that promo was just...excuse me...i need to change my underwear lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Davion McCool

heelguy95 said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY LORD!
> YOU AMBROSE MARKS NEED TO WATCH THE VIDEO PROMO THAT AIRED ON SMACKDOWN.
> AMBROSE WAS FUCKING AAMAAZING! THIS IS THE AMBROSE I WANTED AND I GOT IT.
> P.S He also had his messy hair!
> 
> Ambrose is definetly the leader. Seriously, I'm going to watch the video promo over and over!
> 
> Link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g
> Skip to about 58:50 and keep watching till you see a black and white video promo of Ambrose holding the camera.


Holy shit! Thanks for the heads up!

Goddamn Ambrose is already killing it on the mic. And, sad to say, Rollins is already looking a little uneasy in his role. He really doesn't fit in this group. He'll likely be the first to split and start a face career sometime in the new year, springboarding it with a do-over of his feud with Ambrose (those two had crazy chemistry).

Now, time to watch the video again.


----------



## DOPA

Wow, that was a really cool promo. Ambrose killed it as expected, just so good. Rollins I actually thought was good here, a lot better than the Raw interview. Reigns just did what he had to do. But fucking Ambrose man, just awesome.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

heelguy95 said:


> Link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g


Good promo, nice to see Ambrose speaking more. 

I stumbled across this looking for vids of Seth Rollin's finisher:






Punk planting them seeds...


----------



## Obfuscation

Punk + Black = me freaking out much like others were on the last page.

:mark:


----------



## heelguy95

I like how in the video promo, when Ambrose talked, Rollins was smirking/laughing, and there's Reigns.
I'm really liking the storyline now because of the video which explained A LOT.
"At TLC, BRING TABLES, BRING LADDERS, BRING CHAIRS! The Shield brings a sword!" - Dean Ambrose


----------



## obby

RFalcao said:


> Billed height, not real height, Reigns is about 6'1 (real, not billed), Ambrose is 6'0 or 6'0.5, billed to 6'4.
> Rollins is 6'0 like Ambrose, billed height means nothing, Cena is billed to 6'1 and his real height is 6'1,* Kane is billed to 7'0 and his real height is 6'7*.


My whole life is a lie


----------



## Davion McCool

RFalcao said:


> Billed height, not real height, Reigns is about 6'1 (real, not billed), Ambrose is 6'0 or 6'0.5, billed to 6'4.
> Rollins is 6'0 like Ambrose, billed height means nothing, Cena is billed to 6'1 and his real height is 6'1, Kane is billed to 7'0 and his real height is 6'7.


Ambrose really is 6'4. He is HUGE. He also slouches all the time and pretty much never stands up straight. I think Reigns has raises in his boots to bring him up a little taller, but IRL Ambrose is the tallest in the group.


----------



## TD Stinger

Blommen said:


> Reigns is 6 foot 3 inches, Rollins is 6 foot 1 inch and Ambrose is 6 foot 4. He's the tallest one in the group.


If you've seen all 3 of them stand next together, there all pretty much the same height. All in that 6'2 - 6'3 range.

Also, really liked the promo. Great style of promo. Ambrose came off as unhinged and calculating at the same time. Rollins did fine, but sounded off when calling out Randy Orton. Reigns, quiet but impressive. Love it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Ambrose is not in 6'2 range at all


----------



## THANOS

TheAverageGuy said:


> Ambrose is not in 6'2 range at all


Suggesting he's smaller or bigger? Because he's certainly not smaller lol.


----------



## Gandhi

They need more mic time,I want to see how "good" they are.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

THANOS said:


> Suggesting he's smaller or bigger? Because he's certainly not smaller lol.


Man I don't know anymore. Is he actually this tall? I swear everytime I've seen him he has seemed around...daniel bryan or Jericho height. 6'3 or 4 is damn tall and if he is its even more of a shame he didn't debut by himself


----------



## Alim

I wiki'd Dean Ambrose and it says it's his birthday today. :hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn Ambrose already in the ME?


----------



## Brye

The promo on Smackdown from the handheld kinda owns.


----------



## Tony

The promo with the handheld camera was awesome. It felt nWo-esque


----------



## RatedR10

That Smackdown promo was awesome. 

"Welcome back to reality, Ryback!"


----------



## DA

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g 58.50


They can repeatedly find a way past WWE security to attack wrestlers in the ring but they cannot find a tripod for their camera :lelbron

I like these guys


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn I enjoyed that. 

I hope we get some more of those sort of promos on Raw.


----------



## Death Rider

Was going to watch all of smackdown but looked up the shield promo. Loved it. People that is what ambrose marks have been talking about. Also Rollins did well there for me as well


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Loved the promo! :mark:

Dean Ambrose, :hb


----------



## Aficionado

That video gave me goosebumps at the thought of all future Ambrose promos. And to think there are those worried about him under a PG restriction.


----------



## Magsimus

DwayneAustin said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRRnPNRJ6_g 58.50


Paused that on 1:00:29 nice pose Dean. He's like, how does this thing work? :lol

Having not watched Rollins before, I don't get why people trash him as a talker. Either he's hugely improved or people over do the criticism. Did very well again. 

The shield brings a sword (Y)


----------



## iamnotanugget

> That video gave me goosebumps at the thought of all future Ambrose promos.


I had the same thought while watching. Barring a freak injury or a wellness policy violation, I'd be shocked if he's not insanely over and wildly popular in a year's time.


----------



## THANOS

Gandhi said:


> They need more mic time,I want to see how "good" they are.


How's this? It's from tonights Smackdown.






Go to 58.50


----------



## Victarion

Magsimus said:


> Having not watched Rollins before, I don't get why people trash him as a talker. Either he's hugely improved or people over do the criticism. Did very well again.


agree. same w/ the people who talk about him going face or that he looks uncomfortable. he'll be heel w/ the shield for quite a while.


----------



## Davion McCool

I cannot believe that right now WWE are showing promos for Ambrose at the start of the show, hyping him up in every segment and have thrust him into what is pretty much a PPV Main Event, against the currently most over babyface (albiet in a tag team).

I mean, I expected them to utilize him, but this is just wow. How they should have treated Punk from the start: like he's a big deal. The way they've handled all three has been fantastic. Only positive exposure, made them look threatening and gotten over their gimmick to the audience. WWE are acting too suspiciously competent here. This is normally the cue for them to fuck it all up. Let's hope we get a Winter of Ambrose before that inevitably happens!


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Never understood the hate on Rollins talking either. He's not Ambrose or anything. Never claimed him to be that good. He certainly isn't Jeff Hardy bad. Don't get those comparisons at all.


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Yep. Never understood the hate on Rollins talking either. He's not Ambrose or anything. Never claimed him to be that good. He certainly isn't Jeff Hardy bad. Don't get those comparisons at all.


He used to be Jeff Hardy bad, but he has definitely improved substantially ever since Punk visited him in NXT. Punk must be helping him.


----------



## Davion McCool

FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> agree. same w/ the people who talk about him going face or that he looks uncomfortable. he'll be heel w/ the shield for quite a while.


He's just got an unfortunately babyface's look to him, and way of talking. Look into those eyes, those are not the eyes of a heel. I just can't buy the guy as anything but a kid who fell in with the wrong crowd. Reigns on the other hand has always seemed a legitimate badass, and Ambrose..Ambrose is Ambrose. 

Don't get me wrong, I like Rollins, but the guy is naturally likeable to a fault .


----------



## jamal.

woooo @ that promo, good gawd.


----------



## adamheadtrip

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvos1k_the-shield-promo-from-smackdown-12-7_sport#.UMKxxuQ71v4


----------



## Obfuscation

THANOS said:


> He used to be Jeff Hardy bad, but he has definitely improved substantially ever since Punk visited him in NXT. Punk must be helping him.


Never had a problem with him. Even while on the indies.


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Never had a problem with him. Even while on the indies.


That's actually really good! It means you accept things a lot easier, so wrestling must be very easy to watch and enjoy for you! I wish I had a wider acceptability range.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

The WWE can't fuck up ambrose. He is immune. This promo made me mark out. Holy **** this is the beginning of a resurrection.


----------



## Obfuscation

THANOS said:


> That's actually really good! It means you accept things a lot easier, so wrestling must be very easy to watch and enjoy for you! I wish I had a wider acceptability range.


I knew he wasn't a specific promo guy. Took it for what he gave us. His charisma shines within the ring. That's what I looked forward to when it came to Tyler Black matches.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Davion McCool said:


> I cannot believe that right now WWE are showing promos for Ambrose at the start of the show, hyping him up in every segment and have thrust him into what is pretty much a PPV Main Event, against the currently most over babyface (albiet in a tag team).
> 
> I mean, I expected them to utilize him, but this is just wow. How they should have treated Punk from the start: like he's a big deal. The way they've handled all three has been fantastic. Only positive exposure, made them look threatening and gotten over their gimmick to the audience. WWE are acting too suspiciously competent here. This is normally the cue for them to fuck it all up. Let's hope we get a Winter of Ambrose before that inevitably happens!


This could be the beginning of Triple H taking over, with the Shield as his inaugural project. Eventually I expect other new wrestlers and storylines and tiers to reach this standard if that is what's happening here, where crap is pushed down and brilliance is allowed to rise up.


----------



## Davion McCool

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> This could be the beginning of Triple H taking over, with the Shield as his inaugural project. Eventually I expect other new wrestlers and storylines and tiers to reach this standard if that is what's happening here, where crap is pushed down and brilliance is allowed to rise up.


I know for a fact that Punk was something to do with Ambrose and Rollins getting hired and coming up through FCW, but past that, it is probably HHH's influence being shown here, you are right.


----------



## Silent KEEL

THANOS said:


> That's actually really good! It means you accept things a lot easier, so wrestling must be very easy to watch and enjoy for you! I wish I had a wider acceptability range.


Wow, this post seems very rude and obnoxious. 

Anyway, loved the promo by The Shield on Smackdown! After reading the spoilers, I wasn't expecting that, a pleasent surprise.


----------



## Bushmaster

Really good promo. really liking Dean and Seth the most out of the trio, excited to see how they wrestle at TLC.


----------



## THANOS

Silent KEEL said:


> Wow, this post seems very rude and obnoxious.
> 
> Anyway, loved the promo by The Shield on Smackdown! After reading the spoilers, I wasn't expecting that, a pleasent surprise.


How was my post rude and obnoxious?  I genuinely wish I could enjoy a wider variety of promo styles and talents but I honestly can't. Wrestling ability is another story but promos have to be done a certain way for me to like them. Just being honest.


----------



## Silent KEEL

It came off sarcastic when I read it.


----------



## El_Absoluto

That promo... was... amazing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> The WWE can't fuck up ambrose. He is immune. This promo made me mark out. Holy **** this is the beginning of a resurrection.


LOL I do like how Ambrose is kinda the same dude he was in FCW, he still hates people who are getting things he feels they don't deserve. Hmm, then why the F is he attacking DB. :lol must be some kayfabe I heat I missed. They did wrestle before, right? They can probably feud later down the line. 

DB vs Ambrose. (Y)


----------



## blur

Reigns looked like a bad-ass in that promo.

I'm 2% annoyed by Rollins' voice, his talking is great tho.


----------



## x78

jingle_SWAG said:


> LOL I do like how Ambrose is kinda the same dude he was in FCW, he still hates people who are getting things he feels they don't deserve. Hmm, then why the F is he attacking DB. :lol must be some kayfabe I heat I missed. They did wrestle before, right? They can probably feud later down the line.
> 
> DB vs Ambrose. (Y)







what I want, is BRYAN DANIELSON'S HEAD ON A STICK


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

blur said:


> Reigns looked like a bad-ass in that promo.
> 
> I'm 2% annoyed by Rollins' voice, his talking is great tho.


it's been 2 taped promos, really hope he's ok on the mic, don't want to cringe.


----------



## El_Absoluto

How long till Ambrose looses his shit and goes berserk against the shield and everyone else for that matter???


----------



## blur

I've watched his promos on NXT, pretty O-K I guess. Put _Ohno _in The Shield and justice is done!


----------



## new_year_new_start

Not sure why but in that SD promo when Roman says "I'm Roman Reigns" in that soft voice I find it laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Davion McCool said:


> I know for a fact that Punk was something to do with Ambrose and Rollins getting hired and coming up through FCW, but past that, it is probably HHH's influence being shown here, you are right.


Considering that Ambrose was on Velocity back in 2006 and working dark matches before then and only a change in management prevented him being signed back then, I doubt him coming through is anything to do with Punk. So much for your proof.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

x78 said:


> what I want, is BRYAN DANIELSON'S HEAD ON A STICK


LOL oh yeah, he also generally just hates people that have more than he does.


----------



## Davion McCool

jingle_SWAG said:


> LOL I do like how Ambrose is kinda the same dude he was in FCW, he still hates people who are getting things he feels they don't deserve. Hmm, then why the F is he attacking DB. :lol must be some kayfabe I heat I missed. They did wrestle before, right? They can probably feud later down the line.
> 
> DB vs Ambrose. (Y)


He still wants BRYAN DANIELSONS HEAD. ON A STICK.


What you have to understand about Mox/Ambrose is that he tends to want incredibly violent things, for no good reason other than he wants them. That is his character. It's awesome.

He once wrestled a tag match against a team from the comedy american lucha company CHIKARA, that included their founder, Mike Quackenbush (the dude in my sig). As well as being famous as a master of 1000 holds and one of the finest technicians on the planet, Quackenbush has also brought a brand of family friendly, laid back silly wrestling to the current indie scene.

In a promo for this random match, Ambrose (then Moxley) screamed "I WANT TO KNOW WHAT MIKE QUACKENBUSH'S BLOOD TASTES LIKE. Because he couldn't tell you".

Now he is in WWE, I bet Ambrose is already pondering what Santino Morella's blood tastes like, or what noise Rey Misterio makes when you break one of his fingers. He likes to hurt people. He really, really likes it.


----------



## THANOS

new_year_new_start said:


> Not sure why but in that SD promo when Roman says "I'm Roman Reigns" in that soft voice I find it laugh out loud funny.


Probably because it doesn't fit lol. I was laughing as well, his delivery made zero sense in that backstage promo.


----------



## Davion McCool

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Considering that Ambrose was on Velocity back in 2006 and working dark matches before then and only a change in management prevented him being signed back then, I doubt him coming through is anything to do with Punk. So much for your proof.


Right, the person who was going to hire him got fired. When he actually did get hired, a year or two back, it was by someone else, for unrelated reasons. He's been on their radar for a while, but Punk in an interview said that while he didn't want to take full credit for their careers in WWE so far, one of the main things he's been doing of late is helping "guys like Ambrose and Rollins" not have to go through the bullshit he did. He's the main reason he is still in the WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Davion McCool said:


> He still wants BRYAN DANIELSONS HEAD. ON A STICK.
> 
> 
> What you have to understand about Mox/Ambrose is that he tends to want incredibly violent things, for no good reason other than he wants them. That is his character. It's awesome.
> 
> He once wrestled a tag match against a team from the comedy american lucha company CHIKARA, that included their founder, Mike Quackenbush (the dude in my sig). As well as being famous as a master of 1000 holds and one of the finest technicians on the planet, Quackenbush has also brought a brand of family friendly, laid back silly wrestling to the current indie scene.
> 
> In a promo for this random match, Ambrose (then Moxley) screamed "I WANT TO KNOW WHAT MIKE QUACKENBUSH'S BLOOD TASTES LIKE. Because he couldn't tell you".
> 
> Now he is in WWE, I bet Ambrose is already pondering what Santino Morella's blood tastes like, or what noise Rey Misterio makes when you break one of his fingers. He likes to hurt people. He really, really likes it.


Just concentrated hate up this guy :lol Rather Rey than Santino thou, because you know...


----------



## Obfuscation

Davion McCool said:


> He still wants BRYAN DANIELSONS HEAD. ON A STICK.
> 
> 
> What you have to understand about Mox/Ambrose is that he tends to want incredibly violent things, for no good reason other than he wants them. That is his character. It's awesome.
> 
> He once wrestled a tag match against a team from the comedy american lucha company CHIKARA, that included their founder, Mike Quackenbush (the dude in my sig). As well as being famous as a master of 1000 holds and one of the finest technicians on the planet, Quackenbush has also brought a brand of family friendly, laid back silly wrestling to the current indie scene.
> 
> In a promo for this random match, Ambrose (then Moxley) screamed "I WANT TO KNOW WHAT MIKE QUACKENBUSH'S BLOOD TASTES LIKE. Because he couldn't tell you".
> 
> Now he is in WWE, I bet Ambrose is already pondering what Santino Morella's blood tastes like, or what noise Rey Misterio makes when you break one of his fingers. He likes to hurt people. He really, really likes it.


Keep the Chikara plugs coming...

Missed that tag match. Didn't even know Moxley got to lock up again Quack or members of the Chikara crew. Damn he would have been a GREAT foil to the company. Much like how Kevin Steen was for this year.

He'll probably be a good foil for the aspects that are meant to be oriented towards the PG/kid element. Like you stated with Santino & Mysterio. I could see an assault on Brodus Clay while dancing. All b/c he'd want to end the fun and replace it with misery.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

People need to lay off Rollins. Watch him steal the show in the TLC match.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> In a promo for this random match, Ambrose (then Moxley) screamed "I WANT TO KNOW WHAT MIKE QUACKENBUSH'S BLOOD TASTES LIKE. Because he couldn't tell you".


BOO YOW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoseBxNYC said:


> People need to lay off Rollins. Watch him steal the show in the TLC match.


No disrespect to his in ring skills at all.


----------



## THANOS

Here's the promo if anyone hasn't seen it yet!


----------



## Obfuscation

That hasn't even been called into question. Only his mic skills b/c he's aligned with Moxley/Ambrose who's work on the stick is infamous on this place. With good reason.

Don't know why Reigns doesn't get compared either. Not a big deal, I guess.


----------



## THANOS

And wow that Quackenbush promo was insanely epic!

"The first time you get hit, and I mean REALLY hit, you're gonna fall, I JUST KNOW IT, your gonna fall"


----------



## blur

For some reason, REIGNS LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## blur

Lol one of the comments on the video.



> dannyvietnguyen17 28 minutes ago
> 
> hahaha...losers, especially﻿ the middle one...scranny *** always trying to be scary by screammy alot


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> That hasn't even been called into question. Only his mic skills b/c he's aligned with Moxley/Ambrose who's work on the stick is infamous on this place. With good reason.
> 
> *Don't know why Reigns doesn't get compared either. Not a big deal, I guess.*


Reigns is pretty much on par with face viper randy orton. He's clear and concise, but incredibly bland and predictable. Evidence can be found in every single one of his NXT/FCW promos. He can certainly improve, but it's not that easy to give yourself a personality transplant, because that's what he's lacking for sure, at least from what I've seen from him so far in extended promos and ring work.


----------



## Obfuscation

From the moment that Moxley promo from DGUSA began, a big smile across my face. 

Oh, I love this guy. 

Is it weird that his promos remind me of The Joker? Maybe I'm the only guy who likes to warp and fuse the worlds of wrestling & comics together, but that's always the first thought that comes into my mind.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> From the moment that Moxley promo from DGUSA began, a big smile across my face.
> 
> Oh, I love this guy.
> 
> Is it weird that his promos remind me of The Joker? Maybe I'm the only guy who likes to warp and fuse the worlds of wrestling & comics together, but that's always the first thought that comes into my mind.


Guessing that you were not a participant in the 370+ page "Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion Thread" (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> From the moment that Moxley promo from DGUSA began, a big smile across my face.
> 
> Oh, I love this guy.
> 
> Is it weird that his promos remind me of The Joker? Maybe I'm the only guy who likes to warp and fuse the worlds of wrestling & comics together, but that's always the first thought that comes into my mind.


Hmm maybe, but a while back I got a sense of Sasuke with all his hate and the family thing. But you know me being a NARUTARD. lol


----------



## Obfuscation

THANOS said:


> Reigns is pretty much on par with face viper randy orton. He's clear and concise, but incredibly bland and predictable. Evidence can be found in every single one of his NXT/FCW promos. He can certainly improve, but it's not that easy to give yourself a personality transplant, because that's what he's lacking for sure, at least from what I've seen from him so far in extended promos and ring work.


Well I'll be optimistic for him when he's working an angle that demands better or more skills in that area. He's the enforcer atm. Short and sweet is exactly what he should be doing.



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Guessing that you were not a participant in the 370+ page "Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion Thread" (Y)


Nope.

Knew I couldn't have been the only one.



jingle_SWAG said:


> Hmm maybe, but a while back I got a sense of Sasuke with all his hate and the family thing. But you know me being a NARUTARD. lol


I wouldn't have made the comparison to Naruto. You do have a better sense of that than me, of course. Naruto & me...kind of clash.


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Well I'll be optimistic for him when he's working an angle that demands better or more skills in that area. He's the enforcer atm. Short and sweet is exactly what he should be doing.


Agreed. It works very well for him right now. I just hope they keep him as the soft spoken enforcer until he improves enough to be spotlighted or else he's going to get exposed, which will seriously affect his future.


----------



## Obfuscation

If it becomes too much of a problem then I suggest sticking a mouthpiece on him. There are the exceptions to the rule too. Batista. He wasn't good on the mic, yet he had success as a big powerful worker in the spotlight.


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> If it becomes too much of a problem then I suggest sticking a mouthpiece on him. There are the exceptions to the rule too. Batista. He wasn't good on the mic, yet he had success as a big powerful worker in the spotlight.


That is true but Reigns isn't nearly that huge. He's even smaller than Sheamus in mass and is probably a lot closer to Miz size.


----------



## Obfuscation

Blame the comparison on the enforcer role. Batista was the enforcer of Evolution. Reigns the enforcer of The Shield.


----------



## THANOS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Blame the comparison on the enforcer role. Batista was the enforcer of Evolution. Reigns the enforcer of The Shield.


He definitely is, and should fall into that role more evidently in the next few weeks. I'm hopeful that he'll do very well.


----------



## iamnotanugget

This video is pure gold including Moxley's impersonation of Terry Funk and Dusty Rhodes. (Y)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ :lmao

Kingston/Moxley and Funk/Rhodes Impersonations, just gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

iamnotanugget said:


> This video is pure gold including Moxley's impersonation of Terry Funk and Dusty Rhodes. (Y)


LOLdamn @ singling out that guy in the beginning.


----------



## THANOS

iamnotanugget said:


> This video is pure gold including Moxley's impersonation of Terry Funk and Dusty Rhodes. (Y)


LMAO thanks for posting that! Loved the incredible hulk homage at the end! :lol


----------



## Aficionado

After finally getting to watch Reigns in a match on NXT I'm convinced he is more than just an "enforcer". I didn't notice it back in his Leakee days but the dude definetly has the 'It' factor but in a different way than Ambrose does. With the way Ambrose delivers, he would make a feud with Hornswoggle captivating.


----------



## THANOS

Colonel Angus said:


> After finally getting to watch Reigns in a match on NXT I'm convinced he is more than just an "enforcer". I didn't notice it back in his Leakee days but the dude definetly has the 'It' factor but in a different way than Ambrose does. With the way Ambrose delivers, he would make a feud with Hornswoggle captivating.


He definitely has something about him but I'm not convinced yet if it actually is something beyond his look. The announcers in NXT hype him up like he's the 2nd coming of Hulk Hogan or The Rock, but then he wrestles or cuts a lengthy promo and, in my opinion, fails to deliver on the hype.

It reminds me of the way ROH hyped Mike Bennett like he was some huge deal, and then we saw him and he was extremely mediocre with no originality at all, as far as wrestling goes.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

The Shield needs to win this match. Hopefully the star of the group aka Roman Reigns gets the pin. Reigns has far more star potential than Ambrose & Rolling. Big dude, Athletic, has a good look & presence. I expect him to be the first 1 out of the 3 to get a main event push. 

Ambrose is good, although his mic work overrated. Most of the time he looks and sounds like a drunk lol. I still expect him to be a major player one day. Most likely a top heel or a crazy babyface like Foley. Either could work

Rollins is a sack of shit. Mid-card babyface at best if he can get over. I doubt he can. He reminds me of a less talented John Morrison for some reason.


----------



## THANOS

#PushKofiKingston said:


> The Shield needs to win this match. Hopefully the star of the group aka Roman Reigns gets the pin. *Reigns has far more star potential than Ambrose & Rolling.* Big dude, Athletic, has a good look & presence. I expect him to be the first 1 out of the 3 to get a main event push.
> 
> Ambrose is good, although his mic work overrated. Most of the time he looks and sounds like a drunk lol. I still expect him to be a major player one day. Most likely a top heel or a crazy babyface like Foley. Either could work
> 
> Rollins is a sack of shit. Mid-card babyface at best if he can get over. I doubt he can. He reminds me of a less talented John Morrison for some reason.


Uhhhh no. Have you seen Reigns in NXT/FCW? If you haven't then ok, but if you have and say then I don't know what you're seeing that many others are missing. Rollins will probably go farther than Reigns if wwe let's Reigns wrestle for longer than 2 minutes or cut a lengthy promo. If they don't protect the guy and keep him in the group as an enforcer he will be exposed and bomb big time. He needs loads of improvement before he can succeed and get over on his own.


----------



## Telos

iamnotanugget said:


> This video is pure gold including Moxley's impersonation of Terry Funk and Dusty Rhodes. (Y)


:lmao:lmao:lmao The song and the Dusty Rhodes impersonation


----------



## Smoogle

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> If it becomes too much of a problem then I suggest sticking a mouthpiece on him. There are the exceptions to the rule too. Batista. He wasn't good on the mic, yet he had success as a big powerful worker in the spotlight.


Oh he definitely wasn't good but he GOT REALLY good when he was nearing his leave which suck because the guy was killing it on the mic just when he was leaving the door - it was unfortunate.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

THANOS said:


> Uhhhh no. Have you seen Reigns in NXT/FCW? If you haven't then ok, but if you have and say that then I don't know what you're seeing that many others are missing. Rollins will probably go farther than Reigns if wwe let's Reigns wrestle for longer than 2 minutes or cut a lengthy promo. If they don't protect the guy and keep him in the group as an enforcer he will be exposed and bomb big time. He needs loads of improvement before he can succeed and get over on his own.


Yeah, I've seen some of Reigns FCW work and most of his NXT work. He's got room to improve but he can do that. I'm sure he's got the people around him to help him do so. He comes from a famous wrestling family too. He's worked long-ish matches before and looked good. I don't see how he would be exposed. 

He has the size, look & presence of a big star. Ambrose & Rollins don't have that which would automatically make him more marketable. Dude legit looks badass. That can't be taught.


----------



## THANOS

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Yeah, I've seen some of Reigns FWC work and most of his NXT work. He's got room to improve but he can do that. I'm sure he's got the people around him to help him do so. He comes from a famous wrestling family too. He's worked long-ish matches before and looked good. I don't see how he would be exposed.
> 
> He has the size, look & presence of a big star. Ambrose & Rollins don't have that which would automatically make him more marketable. Dude legit looks badass. That can't be taught.


I've seen him as Leakee and he's very generic. Your right he definitely has room to improve and the sky is the limit for him because he is indeed a great athlete, but being a great athlete alone won't make you a megastar, you have to have a certain spark about you that makes audiences eat you up. Look at how long it took Vince pushing Orton his whole career for people to finally start caring about him, because for the longest time, he was just a great athlete with an amazing look cutting bland predictable promos. This is Roman Reigns' future unless he learns a personality. This is why people say Ambrose will go the farthest. He already has size on him being 6'4 which is taller than Reigns, is a great in ring storyteller, and is the most in tune with his character than anyone else in developmental.

Reigns may have the chiseled pretty boy look and athletic genetics, but that's all he excels at, this point in his career.

Here's the best analogy of Reigns currently. He's a Samoan version of Drew McIntyre back when he was the Chosen One with more limited wrestling skills.


----------



## septurum

They need to scale back The Shield. They are attacking way too much. Remember, less is more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Smoogle said:


> Oh he definitely wasn't good but he GOT REALLY good when he was nearing his leave which suck because the guy was killing it on the mic just when he was leaving the door - it was unfortunate.


Agreed. Left during the best point of his career. I wanted more.

Shield's frequent attacks are better. Shows how legit uncontrollable they are.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Nope.
> 
> Knew I couldn't have been the only one.


No problem. Dig through that thread, there are tons of easter eggs and goodies there which are full of Moxley/Ambrose goodness. Some of it is not that easy to find by just a simple YT search.


----------



## Duke6881

WOW! That Promo tonight was Amazing...Shades of the old Mox-Brose. I loved it. Rollins is actually doing pretty good.His Promos are not feeling as forced as they were.Rollins is gonna have his best night at TLC.That's his element.Still like Reigns as long they protect his character.Tonight he had this weird Seductive type delivery that made me laugh though..I'm happy with The Shield. I've seen some stupid comments as of late on youtube though.Somebody actually said Ambrose is a Eugene rip off.how does that make 1% of sense? There's the generic comment of they will all be jobbers.and someone commented on one of my videos that Ambrose looks like a cracker. LOL WTF!!! Well I'm enjoying this.That's all that matters to me.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

THANOS said:


> I've seen him as Leakee and he's very generic. Your right he definitely has room to improve and the sky is the limit for him because he is indeed a great athlete, but being a great athlete alone won't make you a megastar, you have to have a certain spark about you that makes audiences eat you up. Look at how long it took Vince pushing Orton his whole career for people to finally start caring about him, because for the longest time, he was just a great athlete with an amazing look cutting bland predictable promos. This is Roman Reigns' future unless he learns a personality. This is why people say Ambrose will go the farthest. He already has size on him being 6'4 which is taller than Reigns, is a great in ring storyteller, and is the most in tune with his character than anyone else in developmental.
> 
> Reigns may have the chiseled pretty boy look and athletic genetics, but that's all he excels at, this point in his career.
> 
> Here's the best analogy of Reigns currently. He's a Samoan version of Drew McIntyre back when he was the Chosen One with more limited wrestling skills.


Thats why I said potential. If he gets it together his ceiling is higher than Ambrose & Rollins simply because he has the more marketable look. He probably never be the most talented guy but if his ring work get a little better and he can work the mic he'll be fine. They could even get him a manager. If WWE gets behind him, he can be successful. I think they will, I believe he'll surprise people. 

Somebody made the comparison early but he reminds me of Batista also. Batista was far from the most talented guy when he got pushed. He had the look and presence, WWE protected him and let him develop a little while and even then he didn't get good on the mic until later in his career. Ryback is another guy far from the most talented but he's over & getting a push. The most talented guys don't always get pushed. 

Another difference between McIntyre & Reigns is that Drew fucked up his own push. As long as Reigns stays out of trouble he should be fine.


----------



## Quasi Juice

All three have tremendous potential actually. Ambrose will probably rise to the top quicker than Reigns, who still needs a lot of work in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Srdjan99

At first i thought that Reigns would ruin this stable but he' quite good.


----------



## Razor Mike

Smoogle said:


> Oh he definitely wasn't good but he GOT REALLY good when he was nearing his leave which suck because the guy was killing it on the mic just when he was leaving the door - it was unfortunate.


Agreed, remember this? 






"I see a lot of fat people in the audience, and I know you paid for two﻿ seats!"


----------



## HitMark

They don't look really intimidating to me. Ambrose and Rollins seem small. Reigns looked weak against Kane. Maybe it's supposed to be that way.


----------



## Damien

I loved the "camera" promo :mark:


----------



## MethHardy

Ambrose sounds like a star. Reigns looks like a star. Rollins is just there.
They seem weak tho. All they do is lil punches and they have to help Reigns lift guys for powerbomb when cena or ryback can do it on their own.


----------



## WG655fury

That promo on smackdown was great!


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I'm confident these three can make it on their own without Punk & Heyman. Just add Maddox to the mix and maybe fifth guy that is already in the roster but needs a boost but has been a victim of injustice. Jack Swagger or Ted DiBiase perphaps?


----------



## Damien

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm confident these three can make it on their own without Punk & Heyman. Just add Maddox to the mix and maybe fifth guy that is already in the roster but needs a boost but has been a victim of injustice. Jack Swagger or Ted DiBiase perphaps?


I could see Jack Swagger strangely


----------



## Honey Bucket

Swagger and Dibiase should not be anywhere near these guys, ESPECIALLY Dibiase. He's a walking charisma vaacuum. Leave them as a three piece. 

I see a lot of talk of Maddox being added as the fourth guy, but he should be stuck by himself with that camera guy Carson as his manager. Could be a modern day version of the Jericho-Ralphus partnership we saw from WCW.


----------



## JY57

they probably add another NXT guy to The Shield than someone on the main roster


----------



## Telos

THANOS said:


> Here's the promo if anyone hasn't seen it yet!


I didn't want to go there since so many do re: Ambrose, but I couldn't help but think of this while watching that clip:






You could say The Shield are... _men of their word._


----------



## BehindYou

I really think the powerbomb looks bad too...
I'd prefer a high impact strike from Rollins than a solo power move from Reigns. This should be sold as a match ender but than have Ambrose apply a submission anyway.
Enziguri > 
popup samoan drop (ala umaga) >
Regal stretch


----------



## WG655fury

Your right. The shield do need a more powerful "finishing move" The problem is with three men doing a powerbomb it kinda makes Reigns look weak in the respect he can't lift up guys like Daniel Bryan to do a powerbomb


----------



## Davion McCool

The only benefit I could see with adding another guy to the team would be to show off how tall these three actually are. The fact that they all dress up in silly outfits and are only really seen standing next too each-other detracts from their physical presence. I like how at the moment they are able to to beat down and dominate almost any combination of wrestlers (save Ryback Kane Bryan). They seem legitimate badasses atm. This is good.


----------



## x78

JoseBxNYC said:


> I'm confident these three can make it on their own without Punk & Heyman. Just add Maddox to the mix and maybe fifth guy that is already in the roster but needs a boost but has been a victim of injustice. Jack Swagger or Ted DiBiase perphaps?


Why would you want those talentless jobbers anywhere near The Shield?


----------



## Evil Peter

WG655fury said:


> Your right. The shield do need a more powerful "finishing move" The problem is with three men doing a powerbomb it kinda makes Reigns look weak in the respect he can't lift up guys like Daniel Bryan to do a powerbomb


I don't think it looks weak as it never even crossed my mind that it would have anything to do with Reigns not being able to lift someone. The whole idea is just to have all three guys involved in that one move.


----------



## imonaplain

x78 said:


> Why would you want those talentless jobbers anywhere near The Shield?


May aswell put shite with the shite


----------



## THANOS

imonaplain said:


> May aswell put shite with the shite


Are you calling the Shield shite? Because if you are, then you're a fool.


----------



## Neil_totally

The powerbomb doesn't make Reigns look weak to me, just makes it seem like they're all involved, and maybe the idea is that it adds to the illusion that he's such a big dude that others need to lift his opponents up to get them so high on his shoulders?


----------



## spezzano2311

If they just helped the Reigns get the guy up I could get thinking he looks weak however they slam the guy down with Reigns so just looks like a team move


----------



## NeyNey

Guys, I enjoyed reading the last 9 pages way too much! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Also, many many thanks for sharing that Santa Mox vid, never saw it lol! :lol


----------



## Clique

THANOS said:


> Here's the promo if anyone hasn't seen it yet!


Impressive. I want WWE to keep up the good work with this group. It feels fresh (from a WWE creative & technical standpoint) seeing promos like this featured on the shows. I also can't wait to see them perform in their first PPV main event match. Rollins is going to tear shit with his power, and Rollins & Ambrose are going to do some crazy spots and probably take some good bumps. I'm expecting a very chaotic TLC match.


----------



## heelguy95

In my opinion, nobody else should, or deserves to be in The Shield. I like the fact that The Shield is a trio, it works, it's perfect. The Shield doesn't work for anybody but themselves.
Ambrose doing great promos like the one in the video + Destroying people I hate(ex. Rybitch) = Smile on my face = Entertainment.

I wonder if they're going to have another promo on Raw or reuse the video promo.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

sick promo


----------



## jamal.

Can someone link me to a HWA promo where Jon Moxley was talking to a pole?


----------



## iamnotanugget

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&feature=plcp

Starts at 9:20


----------



## Evil Peter

A great promo on Smackdown. That really shows that Ambrose is the one that really has it when it comes to talking, but the other guys work as an addition to the base that he creates.

The more I see, the more I like this group/stable, and that's despite that I'm already very into them. It will be nice seeing them wrestle so they can keep defining their own characters while still working great together.


----------



## jamal.

iamnotanugget said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&feature=plcp
> 
> Starts at 9:20


thanks!


----------



## truk83

If that isn't proof that Dean Ambrose is the real deal, then I don't know what is. Nothing against "the other two", but seriously they're not in his league. I like Rollins, and I like Reigns, but they just don't "bring it" in terms of truth in what they say. Ambrose is a star, and hopefully he will break out on his own.


----------



## heelguy95

truk83 said:


> If that isn't proof that Dean Ambrose is the real deal, then I don't know what is. Nothing against "the other two", but seriously they're not in his league. I like Rollins, and I like Reigns, but they just don't "bring it" in terms of truth in what they say. Ambrose is a star, and hopefully he will break out on his own.


Ambrose is about to blow the doors off everything!


----------



## glottis101

I am fairly certain that AJ is the one that brought in "The Shield." She felt an injustice when she was removed as general manager and brought them in. It's all a ploy to win the love of C.M. Punk. I just know this is the bullshit that creative will think is a big surprise.


----------



## heelguy95

glottis101 said:


> I am fairly certain that AJ is the one that brought in "The Shield." She felt an injustice when she was removed as general manager and brought them in. It's all a ploy to win the love of C.M. Punk. I just know this is the bullshit that creative will think is a big surprise.


No, that is a very stupid certainty. It's injustice that she became General Manager of Raw to begin with. She's a wrestler, and what do wrestlers do? They wrestle. What do they get paid for? Wrestling. The only justice she'll get(in my dreams) is a 3-man powerbomb. Anyway, it's not like she was a good wrestler to begin with, I can't blame her.


----------



## VintageOrton

Awesome promo. Can't wait for their match at TLC!


----------



## DA

glottis101 said:


> I am fairly certain that AJ is the one that brought in "The Shield." She felt an injustice when she was removed as general manager and brought them in. It's all a ploy to win the love of C.M. Punk. I just know this is the bullshit that creative will think is a big surprise.


:russo


----------



## ironcladd1

Ambrose is the only one of them with good mic skills. I think he'll be a main-eventer some day.

Rollins can't pull off the heel gimmick. His mean face is laughable. Turn him face quickly.

Reigns so far is just boring. If he doesn't learn to talk, he won't last long.


----------



## TeamFilmIt

Just seen the Smackdown promo. Awesome! I hope they start giving Ambrose more talk time! Can't wait until his first live promo.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah...gonna doubt the AJ Lee interaction with the Shield here. Would be so far from left field. The Russo smiley does that some justice.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

When do you the shield will have there first match in WWE?


----------



## Cookie Monster

ESPNNYC1 said:


> When do you the shield will have there first match in WWE?


TLC next Sunday.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

Cookie Monster said:


> TLC next Sunday.


Against who?


----------



## Cookie Monster

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Against who?


Daniel Bryan, Kane and Ryback.


----------



## yoni3:16

The shield i love those guys they can make an impact like nexus does but i hesitate they defeat team hell no and ryback without interfree may be the match will end when another nxt stars come and interfere and join the shield


----------



## DJ2334

Brace yourselves..."the shield has officially been buried" posts are coming.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't see them losing come TLC. If they do...then yeah. Those "buried" posts are gonna flood in this thread.


----------



## DOPA

Yeah that AJ suggestion is a bit left field to say the least.

I have no idea who is going to win that 6 man TLC tag match.


----------



## Big Dog

Can't be buried if they were never prominent in the first place, they never had a wrestling match, they only picked on people who'd been in a match and it was 3 vs 1, and no matter what they'd done previous to appearing on RAW really means nothing to the casual viewer.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the way some people choose to react on here though. They see someone they root for not getting the win or the right outcome and BOOM, buried comment. I've come to ignore it now.


----------



## DOPA

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> That's the way some people choose to react on here though. They see someone they root for not getting the win or the right outcome and BOOM, buried comment. I've come to ignore it now.


Pretty much sums up Tyion Lannister tbh.


----------



## Ndiech

i could be wrong but there's no way the shield is winning at TLC.get ready to moan.


----------



## Hera

Ndiech said:


> i could be wrong but there's no way the shield is winning at TLC.get ready to moan.


If the master plan is for Ryback to eventually win the title from Punk then no one is going to give a shit if he doesn't win this match.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

What would be the point of having them lose though?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fookin ell - they better only let Ambrose speak in the future.

Giving Rollins mike time is killing him a la Morrison and Reigns must keep in being the silent type


----------



## Ndiech

WrestlingFan96 said:


> What would be the point of having them lose though?


They cost ryback the title.kayfabewise ryback should whoop their asses proper for that shit.
Vince wont let ryback lose for the 3rd time in a row on ppv (even if it's dirty) especially not to the three rookies casuals dont even know


----------



## THANOS

Ndiech said:


> They cost ryback the title.kayfabewise ryback should whoop their asses proper for that shit.


Kayfabe-wise yes, but if they can't even win their debut match, then what makes them any better than Nexus? These are the top guys from developmental as viewed by the company, so they will most certainly not lose anytime soon.


----------



## Ndiech

THANOS said:


> Kayfabe-wise yes, but if they can't even win their debut match, then what makes them any better than Nexus? These are the top guys from developmental as viewed by the company, so they will most certainly not lose anytime soon.


I guess we'll just have to wait and see.But will Vince allow ryback to get owned by these three for the 4th time?i highly doubt it.
But who knows,right?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ndiech said:


> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.But will Vince allow ryback to get owned by these three for the 4th time?i highly doubt it.
> But who knows,right?


Well I think they have something up their sleeve...they are not going to play fair, are they?


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm trying to think of ways they can lose and look strong. If it wasn't a TLC match then they could DQ themselves by just whooping Rybacks ass with a chair or whatever. Then again it's TLC so only thing I can think is they all just run through the crowd and get chased etc. escape in a car, but who's driving it!?


----------



## Chad Allen

Im a ambrose mark just like the majority of you but you guys don't think your predicting the future to damn much?
ambrose is damn good but it wouldn't be the 1st time WWE dropped the ball on someone with lots of hype im just saying.


----------



## BallinGid

They could do something when the shield attacks Ryback before the match then they beat Team Hell No. Then Ryback comes and chase them threw the crowd.


----------



## JY57

Punk injury put them in a new pickle. They were originally going to do Orton or The Miz with Team Hell No vs The Shield in a tables match supposedly. They would have won that match easily no problem (guys up against would crazy back & fourth match though).

Now with Ryback involved. It is a clear toss up that can go either way. Especially now since he going to get screwed in another title match with Punk right before the Royal Rumble.

It will be interesting to see what they do now. Its amazing at the times WWE find a way to back themselves ina corner. I don;t think however Shield losing would destroy them though, if its an even match and after made look strong.


----------



## THANOS

Ndiech said:


> I guess we'll just have to wait and see.But will Vince allow ryback to get owned by these three for the 4th time?i highly doubt it.
> But who knows,right?


Most certainly not, however, I can totally see him being taken out in some other way while Bryan or Kane is isolated and beaten. So that way, he loses the tag match but doesn't get beaten.


----------



## Bubz

Shield are winning. Punk distracts Ryback/takes him out of the match somehow and Bryan or Kane takes the pin. Easy fucking peasy.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bubz said:


> Shield are winning. Punk distracts Ryback/takes him out of the match somehow and Bryan or Kane takes the pin. Easy fucking peasy.


punk should be coming out in a wheelchair this monday...perhaps a faint and then showing up at TLC to distract Ryback...

or perhaps a new hopeful to join The Shield?

I can't see The Sheild losing...I believe that they have something planned for them somewhere down the line. They need to maintain that momentum where Ryback is essentially directionless as he isn't going to win the title.


----------



## Aficionado

*"The Shield brings The Sword"*



> "At the TLC PPV, BRING TABLES, BRING LADDERS, BRING CHAIRS!!..._The Shield brings The Sword_."
> - Dean Ambrose


If this belongs in The Shield mega-thread or in the match thread in the TLC forum I apologize beforehand.

One of the similarities I'd like to say Dean Ambrose has with The Joker beyond the mannerisms and ticks is the use of symbols in his promos. That got me thinking that just maybe there could be more to that phrase than you think. What if "The Sword" actually refers to a person? Maybe I'm not the first to make this association or the first to remind everyone but there is a very simple answer to this little riddle...

**Scroll Down**


















































...thoughts?


----------



## El_Absoluto

Does anyone else feel that Punk defending his title against the Rock at RR is an injustice???:heyman


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*














Seriously though, I highly doubt it.


----------



## heelguy95

The fact that The Shield never ran away when Ryback or Team Hell No came out means something. Sure it might be because they are larger in numbers but unlike others, they arn't cowards. The video promo taken on Smackdown proves that.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

Probably reading too much into it. For this to happen, WWE would definitely show more emphasis on the 'sword' part. Just think it was a figure of speech. Would be fucking brilliant if you were right though.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

That tattoo is not a sword so...


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

The Shield brings the erect penis?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

Why not though? Lesnar is with Heyman. I still highly expect Lesnar to return soon.


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

I'd be real happy to see :brock again. 

If they had said they were bringing the laser then we would definitely know.


----------



## Gimpy

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

I highly doubt the WWE is going to bring Lesnar in for a PPV and not advertise that he'll be there unless it's the Royal Rumble or something.

Cool thought though. Neat observation.


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



Colonel Angus said:


> If this belongs in The Shield mega-thread or in the match thread in the TLC forum I apologize beforehand.
> 
> One of the similarities I'd like to say Dean Ambrose has with The Joker beyond the mannerisms and ticks is the use of symbols in his promos. That got me thinking that just maybe there could be more to that phrase than you think. What if "The Sword" actually refers to a person? Maybe I'm not the first to make this association or the first to remind everyone but there is a very simple answer to this little riddle...
> 
> **Scroll Down**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thoughts?


it would be fucking great, but WWE is not smart enough to pull it off, I'm pretty sure their last though on their head when ambrose refered to a "sword" was Brock lesnar


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

I hope that the sword could be another group of guys like Ohno, Graves, Victor


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

:mark:


----------



## truk83

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

This is why Ambrose is going to be a big deal. He already has fans wondering what the fuck? His mere creativity has people wondering if this could be possible. Dean is going to be a huge star, and I hope this Shield thing is over sooner than later.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

I bet it's part of Nexus's "bigger picture" we'll finally get an answer for.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



> ...thoughts?


Not bad at all.








Would be sick and an awesome metaphor.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



truk83 said:


> This is why Ambrose is going to be a big deal. He already has fans wondering what the fuck? His mere creativity has people wondering if this could be possible. Dean is going to be a huge star, and I hope this Shield thing is over sooner than later.


You're giving him to much credit, the forum does this with every wrestler weird tweet prior to a PPV..


----------



## NoyK

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

That actually kinda makes sense. I'm still following my hunch that Punk doesn't know Paul Heyman is behind The Shield's doings, and since Heyman has good word with Lesnar, this is a possibility.

Plus, Wrestlemania is like 4 and a half months away, wouldn't be a bad idea to start building up to it if they want Lesnar in a megamatch.


----------



## DA

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



Colonel Angus said:


> ...thoughts?


:neuer


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

Fuck brock lesnar.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*

Even if I'm wrong, it's a beautiful concept to visualize. It doesn't even have to happen at TLC, but it certainly couldn't hurt considering the drop in ratings. All this would do is capitalize on The Shield angle and Lesnar in connection is a rub in itself. You have to think Vince is on damage control mode and Lesnar is a tool at his disposal regardless of the days he has left. Ambrose could very well have just come up with the phrase on the spot, but that just goes to show how useful he really is. Now the creative team has something to work with. What better way to bring him back other than as a Rumble entrant?

Scenario for TLC:
Ryback is dominating a member of The Shield and ends up pinning him tow in the match. Heyman is in the ring (He had wheeled Punk out in his wheelchair during the match) and is about to be ShellShocked when another man enters through the crowd and lays Ryback out from behind. This guy is decked out in the same Swat team gear The Shield has but is also wearing a helmet concealing his identity. Eventually he F-5's Ryback, removes the helmet and stares into the hard camera ending TLC.

All that would need to happen is for someone, preferably Heyman, to make the reference afterwards. It really doesn't matter when it happened, it's just a neat way to bring him back into the fold. Since Triple H has a history of inserting himself into hot angles you just know this could lead into a rematch with Lesnar for Mania.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



Colonel Angus said:


> Even if I'm wrong, it's a beautiful concept to visualize. It doesn't even have to happen at TLC, but it certainly couldn't hurt considering the drop in ratings. All this would do is capitalize on The Shield angle and Lesnar in connection is a rub in itself. You have to think Vince is on damage control mode and Lesnar is a tool at his disposal regardless of the days he has left. Ambrose could very well have just come up with the phrase on the spot, but that just goes to show how useful he really is. Now the creative team has something to work with. What better way to bring him back other than as a Rumble entrant?
> 
> Scenario for TLC:
> Ryback is dominating a member of The Shield and ends up pinning him tow in the match. Heyman is in the ring (He had wheeled Punk out in his wheelchair during the match) and is about to be ShellShocked when another man enters through the crowd and lays Ryback out from behind. This guy is decked out in the same Swat team gear The Shield has but is also wearing a helmet concealing his identity. Eventually he F-5's Ryback, removes the helmet and stares into the hard camera ending TLC.
> 
> All that would need to happen is for someone, preferably Heyman, to make the reference afterwards. It really doesn't matter when it happened, it's just a neat way to bring him back into the fold. Since Triple H has a history of inserting himself into hot angles you just know this could lead into a rematch with Lesnar for Mania.


i think that the reason why at hell in a cell they used maddox to screw ryback instead of lesnar is that while with cheap tactics like low blows or 3 on 1 attacks, ryback keeps his momentum as a monster face going.. a single man taking him down will kill his aura of an unstoppable beast...

so your idea is awesome, i really like it, but i don't think that they want lesnar near ryback for the moment


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



> The fact that The Shield never ran away when Ryback or Team Hell No came out means something. Sure it might be because they are larger in numbers but unlike others, they arn't cowards. The video promo taken on Smackdown proves that.


They need to look like a threat but in a month or two they'll be be chased out of the arena by John Cena! :jay2


----------



## miguel21oliveira

Brock Lesnar's most high profile tattoo is a SWORD... It would be great but I think the inclusion of Lesnar could somehow overshadow The Shield's momentum...
Let's just wait and see, really excited to TLC.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Bork Laser and Dane Amborse on the same team?


I like it.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



Pongo said:


> i think that the reason why at hell in a cell they used maddox to screw ryback instead of lesnar is that while with cheap tactics like low blows or 3 on 1 attacks, ryback keeps his momentum as a monster face going.. a single man taking him down will kill his aura of an unstoppable beast...
> 
> so your idea is awesome, i really like it, but i don't think that they want lesnar near ryback for the moment


For the sake of that scenario, Lesnar attacking Ryback after he's endured a 25-minute TLC match with The Shield wouldn't necessarily kill his aura. It doesn't even have to be Ryback he attacks. Maybe he chases Punk to the back or whatever and it's Kane or Daniel about to attack Heyman. All that matters is the story of Lesnar having something to do with The Shield and Paul Heyman.

I'm glad you like the idea cause that's all I'm going for. It's just a speculative suggestion for a Lesnar return.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: "The Shield brings The Sword"*



Jotunheim said:


> it would be fucking great, but WWE is not smart enough to pull it off, I'm pretty sure their last though on their head when ambrose refered to a "sword" was Brock lesnar





Marty Vibe said:


> Probably reading too much into it. For this to happen, WWE would definitely show more emphasis on the 'sword' part. Just think it was a figure of speech. Would be fucking brilliant if you were right though.


That would be sick but like ^these people said, it'd giving creative more credit than they deserve. It would take someone with a 'wild hair up their ass' in creative to think of that one.


----------



## B. [R]

Ambrose and Reigns are the only two worth shit in this entire group, you all wanna use the term vanilla midget eh well Rollins is exactly that. His matches are great in w/e venue you've watched him in, and i'll give him more time to prove me otherwise but from what i've seen from him promo-wise he doesn't do it for me. 

Reigns as the enforcer is perfect, because he has that menacing look and presence, and I was shocked when I read somewhere that he's Samoan, he doesn't even fucking look it. Now i see what people put so much stock in Ambrose, now will the WWE let him take that to the bigger stage. We can only hope, so i'm still gonna let this shit simmer and in 2 more months give you a more accurate approximation of where they stand as long as they still get air time by then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

The leader of the shield?...






This man.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not sure how much of a lock the whole Heyman or Lesnar association would be. Granted I'm down for it.

Enjoying everything The Shield has pumped out thus far so no complaints either way.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I'm not sure how much of a lock the whole Heyman or Lesnar association would be. Granted I'm down for it.
> 
> Enjoying everything The Shield has pumped out thus far so no complaints either way.


I think The Shield has been great so far because Ambrose is apart of it. That isn't me tooting Ambrose's horn and saying he is all "GOAT" etc. but with Nexus where they got squashed it was just stupid from the start (the whole wanting contracts etc).

I mean they had Barrett who was pretty much the only one who could talk on the microphone (I suppose you could say its similar to The Shield), but I mean he is no where near Ambrose level good on the microphone.

I actually like what The Shield stand for too. There hasnt been a flaw in there development yet and it's actually quite surprising and refreshing from the WWE for once which is surprising. I really do think Vince and the guys in the back are big on all 3 of the guys involved.


----------



## Obfuscation

I agree. Ambrose is the lead mic worker for the group. That was expected going in. He's brilliant with his promos. I don't have a clue what is next for these guys in the future, but so far it's working. If it stays along these lines _(which I'm even really sure that is)_ I'll be happy. I guess as long as they remain getting exposure in a positive light then I'll be happy.

Following TLC is what I'm looking towards. So many options could be laid out. It's exciting.


----------



## blur

Punk will "_return the favor_" at TLC.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I agree. Ambrose is the lead mic worker for the group. That was expected going in. He's brilliant with his promos. I don't have a clue what is next for these guys in the future, but so far it's working. If it stays along these lines _(which I'm even really sure that is)_ I'll be happy. I guess as long as they remain getting exposure in a positive light then I'll be happy.
> 
> Following TLC is what I'm looking towards. So many options could be laid out. It's exciting.


Yeah I agree. I was actually worried about how they debuted Ambrose and it was rumoured to be that HHH didn't want to put him on TV without having him in a storyline because he was a fan. I wonder if that is why this seems to be booked well, because it is actually thought through?

I think all 3 men have been booked to look good at the moment and they need to keep the momentum up. A win at TLC should occur, even though it isn't necessarily needed. But for once, I feel the WWE is unpredictable in something other than a main event title feud. It's exciting.


----------



## Cookie Monster

blur said:


> Punk will "_return the favor_" at TLC.


I like the idea of him attacking Ryback or even luring him away from the match for a while to allow The Shield to dominate Kane and Bryan and pick up the win before they run through the crowd to get away from Ryback.

It adds to the speculation of Punk and The Shield working together to keep everyone guessing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah I agree. I was actually worried about how they debuted Ambrose and it was rumoured to be that HHH didn't want to put him on TV without having him in a storyline because he was a fan. I wonder if that is why this seems to be booked well, because it is actually thought through?
> 
> I think all 3 men have been booked to look good at the moment and they need to keep the momentum up. A win at TLC should occur, even though it isn't necessarily needed. But for once, I feel the WWE is unpredictable in something other than a main event title feud. It's exciting.


That's probably it. Which is great. I didn't mind the hold off for Ambrose or Rollins if it meant they would be used in a capacity that had a thought process behind it. Someone like Cesaro seemed to appear without much thought until he got slapped with the United States Championship. Granted he's still not doing a program. Only winning and impressing via his matches. Where as The Shield debuted and began with a program from the outset. It's a nice change of pace than the formula of "new guy debuts, squashes, eventually does something with a more credible worker, etc."

I think they'll put out the win. Ryback being involved may make some think otherwise. Like I stated, Danielson or Kane could easily eat the pinfall without it having any negative effect towards Ryback. Who knows, maybe Punk will distract or take out Ryback. It will keep that program alive and add intrigue to whether or not he's aligned with The Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> That's probably it. Which is great. I didn't mind the hold off for Ambrose or Rollins if it meant they would be used in a capacity that had a thought process behind it. Someone like Cesaro seemed to appear without much thought until he got slapped with the United States Championship. Granted he's still not doing a program. Only winning and impressing via his matches. Where as The Shield debuted and began with a program from the outset. It's a nice change of pace than the formula of "new guy debuts, squashes, eventually does something with a more credible worker, etc."
> 
> I think they'll put out the win. Ryback being involved may make some think otherwise. Like I stated, Danielson or Kane could easily eat the pinfall without it having any negative effect towards Ryback. Who knows, maybe Punk will distract or take out Ryback. It will keep that program alive and add intrigue to whether or not he's aligned with The Shield.


Yeah I completely agree. I'm glad for Cesaro though he's seemed to make it work for himself. Mainly due to the fact that he has impressed many in the ring.

To be honest, I wouldn't be heartbroken at a Shield loss, they'll eventually lose anyway as long as they don't look fucking weak. Like being thrown each through a table, some through the announcers table, numerous beat downs and Kane/Bryan/Ryback all standing tall at the end, otherwise its pointless.

Keep the feud going, add intrigue to it. Let the WWE fans know that this team is the real deal and it will take more than Tag Team Champions and Ryback to beat them. Keep them wondering who can actually beat them and who is behind the whole thing.

Perhaps Maddox interferes?


----------



## Obfuscation

Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah I completely agree. I'm glad for Cesaro though he's seemed to make it work for himself. Mainly due to the fact that he has impressed many in the ring.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't be heartbroken at a Shield loss, they'll eventually lose anyway as long as they don't look fucking weak. Like being thrown each through a table, some through the announcers table, numerous beat downs and Kane/Bryan/Ryback all standing tall at the end, otherwise its pointless.
> 
> Keep the feud going, add intrigue to it. Let the WWE fans know that this team is the real deal and it will take more than Tag Team Champions and Ryback to beat them. Keep them wondering who can actually beat them and who is behind the whole thing.
> 
> Perhaps Maddox interferes?


Absolutely. He's on a good road right now.

Nor would I. I'm just on the fence that they'll win. Don't know why, but that's what I see. I'll be happy either way. Gonna sit back and enjoy the match. The Shield could use a win. It certainly wouldn't hurt things. As could Ryback and Hell No. Tag champs showing why they're on top and possibly more of a program with Shield.

Maddox is a good possibility. I'm actually one of the guys who thinks he's aligned with the Shield. So, if I had to select anyone to show up - I would pick Maddox.

Although Punk HAS to appear on the PPV in some capacity. Maybe not interfering. Perhaps a promo that could hint foreshadowing? I can't see him missing the event all b/c he's currently inactive.


----------



## Bushmaster

I could see Roman and Ryback fighting somewhere away from the ring. Leaving the other 4, then DB and Kane do their lil.anger issues thing leading to someone being put through a table and losing. Most likely DB getting slammed through it to lose.

This match is very interesting though, I think Shield should win only because WWE could possibly make huge stars out of the trio. ryback is hot right now but theres so much you can do with someone who cant cut a promo or have a decen one on one match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Interesting is the best word for the match. Quite a bit of possibilities to the throw out involving the booking aspect and match content. I'm pumped for it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Absolutely. He's on a good road right now.
> 
> Nor would I. I'm just on the fence that they'll win. Don't know why, but that's what I see. I'll be happy either way. Gonna sit back and enjoy the match. The Shield could use a win. It certainly wouldn't hurt things. As could Ryback and Hell No. Tag champs showing why they're on top and possibly more of a program with Shield.
> 
> Maddox is a good possibility. I'm actually one of the guys who thinks he's aligned with the Shield. So, if I had to select anyone to show up - I would pick Maddox.
> 
> Although Punk HAS to appear on the PPV in some capacity. Maybe not interfering. Perhaps a promo that could hint foreshadowing? I can't see him missing the event all b/c he's currently inactive.


I agree. I just can't wait for the match. I mean just to see Ambrose and Rollins in a WWE ring competing is just great stuff for everyone all round. I hadn't seen Ambrose wrestle before WWE but I had obviously seen his mic work and followed him that way, I saw a lot of his FCW work, most notably his matches with Rollins and feud with Regal and I just can't wait. Been a fan of Rollins in ring work for a while, Rollins, Ambrose and Bryan in the same ring? Yes please.

Yeah, I'm with you on the Maddox thing. It can't be coincidence that Maddox screws Ryback out of the title only for The Shield to go and do it the following PPV. Agree about Punk too. it would be very stupid not to have your WWE Champion show up in some capacity. Wouldn't actually surprise me if he does cut a promo during the PPV though, good shout that!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I'm liking the 'Sword and Shield' concept. And yeah, announcing Lesnar for a PPV would bring more buys. However, if he appears unannounced, surely that would get more people interested in the product leading up to the Rumble?

I also think it would be a good metaphor for The Shield being there to protect, and the Sword for Attack. Bringing Lesnar in would have a big impact in the role he plays at 'Mania though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cookie Monster said:


> I agree. I just can't wait for the match. I mean just to see Ambrose and Rollins in a WWE ring competing is just great stuff for everyone all round. I hadn't seen Ambrose wrestle before WWE but I had obviously seen his mic work and followed him that way, I saw a lot of his FCW work, most notably his matches with Rollins and feud with Regal and I just can't wait. Been a fan of Rollins in ring work for a while, Rollins, Ambrose and Bryan in the same ring? Yes please.
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you on the Maddox thing. It can't be coincidence that Maddox screws Ryback out of the title only for The Shield to go and do it the following PPV. Agree about Punk too. it would be very stupid not to have your WWE Champion show up in some capacity. Wouldn't actually surprise me if he does cut a promo during the PPV though, good shout that!


It's funny. I first saw Ambrose as Jon Moxley in 2006. My interest was less than what it is now for an understatement. Little did I know with a simple gimmick change the man would end up being one of the best I can see work a mic and a character. He's impressed me so much. Yep. I'm i the same boat with being a Black/Rollins fan for a while. The moment I saw him I was hooked. That's why I'm sold on this angle from a personal perspective. Also, from a perspective of it's actually going quite well too. That's the real clincher.

It seems hand in hand. What else could be in store for Maddox if not this? I'm sure to possibly keep trying to earn a win and doing the youtube stuff. But, I think that's all a filler thing for him to establish his character till he could join up with The Shield. They technically don't even have to be partners. They could have made a deal to get themselves known/take care of things themselves.

Punker has to show. Promo from the skybox or something. It's got to happen.


----------



## RiverFenix

HHH still needs his win back over Lesnar so he's coming back sooner or later. Brock siding with Heyman and The Shield and running roughshod would be a necessary impetus for HHH coming back one last time.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd prefer no rematch between Lesnar & Game. Personally wouldn't be invested in Triple H becoming involved with this. I guess it would make sense being a figure head, wanting to control his company, that he would get involved.


----------



## FITZ

I'm with Triple H getting involved but I just hope this doesn't lead to him and Lesnar in a rematch. 

I'm really intrigued by this storyline. I'm happy to see some indy guys getting the chance to shine in WWE, yeah there have been a lot of guys getting signed and I think it's hurting indy wrestling but at least now we got someone of the bigger names out of developmental. 

I don't think they need to win. If they lose and the match is just a total out of control war where everyone looks strong I'll be fine with any outcome.


----------



## Blood Bath

The Shield brings the Sword is a reference to


----------



## CM12Punk

Blood Bath said:


> The Shield brings the Sword is a reference to


Oh shit, the Shield is sending Ryback and Team Hell No to the Shadow Realm.


----------



## SPCDRI

http://i41.tinypic.com/zxqu0x.gif

I really liked the video package. 

Roman Romans was cracking me the fuck up with the deliberately low voice strong silent type thing. Fits him so well.

*"I'M ROMAN REIGNS."*


----------



## blur

it's beth pheonix guys


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> I think The Shield has been great so far because Ambrose is apart of it. That isn't me tooting Ambrose's horn and saying he is all "GOAT" etc. but with Nexus where they got squashed it was just stupid from the start (the whole wanting contracts etc).
> 
> *I mean they had Barrett who was pretty much the only one who could talk on the microphone (I suppose you could say its similar to The Shield), but I mean he is no where near Ambrose level good on the microphone.*
> 
> I actually like what The Shield stand for too. There hasnt been a flaw in there development yet and it's actually quite surprising and refreshing from the WWE for once which is surprising. I really do think Vince and the guys in the back are big on all 3 of the guys involved.


Kinda think you are tooting his horn a little.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe he was. Not much of a problem as it is factual to call Ambrose the best of the 3 as far as mic work goes. Have to say Ambrose beats Barrett on the stick too. Despite being solid himself. (Barrett)


----------



## heelguy95

What if everyone person that The Shield saved from injustice came out to help them?
I would prefer The Shield to win clean but, I doubt WWE will be nice enough to give them anything clean, even though they deserve because they're than most if not everyone on the main roster.
I'm sure you people will figure something out on tonight's Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster

jingle_SWAG said:


> Kinda think you are tooting his horn a little.


I'm sorry. Am I supposed to actually think/say Barrett is on the level of Ambrose mic wise? Give me a break.


----------



## Hawksea

The Shield = J.O.B. Squad 2012


----------



## DOPA

Hawksea said:


> The Shield = J.O.B. Squad 2012


Yes because the JOB squad debuted straight into a main event level storyline fpalm

Stupidity everywhere.


----------



## truk83

I think if the WWE wants to spice things up a little they should have one of the main events for tonight with Cena vs Sheamus. I want The Shield to interfere, but not attack both men like we would think. Have Cena win after The Shield come in to attack Sheamus. Cena would be knocked out hopefully selling "The White Out". The Shield wouldn't harm Cena, but beat the hell out of Sheamus. The Shield could say that they have respect for Cena because he has busted his ass for over a decade, while Sheamus is some nobody who was handed success like Ryback on a silver platter.


----------



## NeyNey

*Raw Five-Point Preview: Dec. 10, 2012
*


> On Raw, The Shield brutalized WWE Tag Team Champions Daniel Bryan & Kane. Then in the trio’s first appearance on SmackDown, they brutalized Team Hell No once again. At WWE TLC, the monstrous Ryback will join forces with Team Hell No to battle The Shield. Before the big clash, with The Shield be looking for one more opportunity to strike against its TLC opponents? Are they really on a mission of justice in WWE? If so, who is next to feel its wrath?


Maybe they show a little spontaneous match up after they attack again, 
just to make people more excited about TLC? :mark:
(Yes, I know it won't happen. sadface.mp3)
Or some match hype mic time.. maybe? :mark:


----------



## Jammy

I was not on the Ambrose hype train, but I gotta say Ambrose's mic skills are impressive as fuck.

He has a captivating voice, the sort that immediately grabs your attention. I was quite skeptical of this group before I saw their interview with Michael Cole, the moment Dean said 'Who are these people?' I sat up straight and paid attention. In my opinion Ambrose really has the look and the talent. Roman Reigns is perfect for his role as a silent and deadly powerhouse, very impressive. For some reason Rollins isn't very impressive, he doesn't look threatening (relatively), his voice is very teenage-punk-angst type as opposed to Ambrose. 

I'll be paying attention to them from now. I actually hope they aren't Punk's thugs and sort of play their role as genuine tweeners. Being Punk's hired thugs seems to lessen their notoriety, imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm sorry. Am I supposed to actually think/say Barrett is on the level of Ambrose mic wise? Give me a break.


Dude, do you even remember what you typed? You typed that he's no where near Dean Ambrose levels of mic work. I don't know what that is, but I thought that was a little bit of a stretch, especially coming from what you said in the first part of your post. Your opinion is your opinion, and my post wasn't trying to change it.


----------



## tbp82

Ambrose is an incredible talker. I know a lot here think I don't like him because I think Reigns will be the biggest star out of the group but I've said it before and I'll say it again. Ambrose has Roddy Rowdy Piper hall of fame level potential. With that being said If they are to lose I'd have Ambrose or Rollins eat the pin from either Ryback or Kane no shame in losing to those two big guys. If The Sheild is to win I'd have Reigns get the clean win over Kane establishing him as a dominant force to deal with in the WWE.


----------



## truk83

What's with the outfits? They have already been mentioned as signed talent. I get the fact that it may look intimidating, but who the fuck just walks around dressed like that?


----------



## Magsimus

truk83 said:


> What's with the outfits? They have already been mentioned as signed talent. I get the fact that it may look intimidating, but who the fuck just walks around dressed like that?


Who walks around wearing trunks? It's wrestling, what they wear isn't entirely relatable to the real world.

Can see them debuting a theme tonight, doubt they'd want them coming out at the PPV to a theme nobody recognises. It would just harm their reaction. Any idea what it will be?


----------



## truk83

Magsimus said:


> Who walks around wearing trunks? It's wrestling, what they wear isn't entirely relatable to the real world.
> 
> Can see them debuting a theme tonight, doubt they'd want them coming out at the PPV to a theme nobody recognises. It would just harm their reaction. Any idea what it will be?


They are dressed like the Police, and granted their name is The Shield, but I just don't get the attire. Wrestlers wear tights in the ring, not when they go out shopping, or living normal lives. Street clothes makes sense, and I don't see any reason to wear SWAT uniforms.


----------



## Death Rider

Cena wears his ring gear on dates 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Aces and Eights

If WWE doesn't screw this up, this group has the potential to be dominate


----------



## Epididymis

I love the fact that these Ambrose and Rollins are 26 and 27 respectively which means that they can potentially have long and great careers in the WWE barring injuries. The last great superstar to debut around this age was CM Punk at the age of 26 6 years ago. Of course The Miz and Swagger both debuted at such a young age also but they won't have great careers. It's good that they won't have a Batista type career where they debut when they're over 30.


----------



## Telos

Magsimus said:


> Who walks around wearing trunks? It's wrestling, what they wear isn't entirely relatable to the real world.
> 
> Can see them debuting a theme tonight, doubt they'd want them coming out at the PPV to a theme nobody recognises. It would just harm their reaction. Any idea what it will be?


The dirtsheets were saying this would be the song:






I'm Telling You by Cincinnati-based band Damn It To Hell

Apparently this version here is only a demo and maybe it'll sound better after Johnston does his magic with it. But it could be an entirely different theme. This is just the one that was rumored to be used.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mclovin it said:


> Cena wears his ring gear on dates


This is true.

Some songs have been rumored for The Shield. I'm not gonna speculate. I'll wait till something is used. I could see them walking into TLC from the crowd, tbhayley.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Epididymis said:


> *I love the fact that these Ambrose and Rollins are 26 and 27 respectively which means that they can potentially have long and great careers in the WWE barring injuries.* The last great superstar to debut around this age was CM Punk at the age of 26 6 years ago. Of course The Miz and Swagger both debuted at such a young age also but they won't have great careers. It's good that they won't have a Batista type career where they debut when they're over 30.


Same here, which is the reason why I like Cody along with other qualities that make him a great superstar.


----------



## x78

jingle_SWAG said:


> Same here, which is the reason why I like Cody along with other qualities that make him a great superstar.


Roman Reigns is also 27.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

x78 said:


> Roman Reigns is also 27.


Didn't know, and hopefully the young ones can get some good focus because stars need to be made ASAP.


----------



## Obfuscation

jingle_SWAG said:


> Didn't know, and hopefully the young ones can get some good focus because stars need to be made ASAP.


Antonio Cesaro.

31, that's not "old" at all. He's in great shape and can have plenty of longevity I'm sure.

Guys like The Shield all being in their late 20's certainly is a great sign of potential. They got plenty of time to excel.


----------



## Eddie Ray

can I just say this to every person who said "Ambrose isn't going to debut in a main event storyline"....:flip


----------



## Epididymis

jingle_SWAG said:


> Same here, which is the reason why I like Cody along with other qualities that make him a great superstar.


Ah yes forgot about Cody, he'll be great. I don't know if he'll have as many title reigns as Randy though but they both are benefiting from the fact that they debuted at freaking 22 years old. 



x78 said:


> Roman Reigns is also 27.


He has the look and I've seen one NXT match from him which he was okay but I doubt he'll be on the same level as Ambrose and Rollins in the future. I just have a feeling he's going to go the Ezekial Jackson/Mason Ryan/Shad from Cryme 
Tyme route after this Shield angle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Antonio Cesaro.
> 
> 31, that's not "old" at all. He's in great shape and can have plenty of longevity I'm sure.
> 
> Guys like The Shield all being in their late 20's certainly is a great sign of potential. They got plenty of time to excel.


True, can't argue.


----------



## syrusriddick

Just a weird thought the shield said that at tlc they bring the sword think that's any reference to the huge knife/sword tattooed on Lesnar's chest? And if maddox hayman punk and lesnar are part of the shield they weren't lying they technically don't work for them specifically they as they said work for each other the group as a whole not one person? Or am I looking to deep into it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## heelguy95

No.. no, you people think too hard. It isn't a riddle, it isn't a puzzle, it's the obvious. Tables, Ladders, and Chairs won't weaken The Shield because they bring a sword, the strongest of all. They are a Shield of injustice, however, they will strike down the ones who perpetuate injustice with a Sword.


----------



## Epididymis

syrusriddick said:


> Just a weird thought the shield said that at tlc they bring the sword think that's any reference to the huge knife/sword tattooed on Lesnar's chest? And if maddox hayman punk and lesnar are part of the shield they weren't lying they technically don't work for them specifically they as they said work for each other the group as a whole not one person? Or am I looking to deep into it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


That'd be cool I guess. But I think the whole point of the Shield disrupting the lie detector test when the question was asked to Punk was that they are indeed working for Punk and Heyman. So yeah I think it's obvious that they're involved with each other in some way and yeah it'd be cool if Lesnar was apart of it.


----------



## heelguy95

Epididymis said:


> That'd be cool I guess. But I think the whole point of the Shield disrupting the lie detector test when the question was asked to Punk was that they are indeed working for Punk and Heyman. So yeah I think it's obvious that they're involved with each other in some way and yeah it'd be cool if Lesnar was apart of it.


No... if you weren't ignorant you would've watched the Smackdown video promo where Ambrose EXPLICITLY and CLEARLY said: "CM Punk, WWE reigning champion for over a year, disrespected by 'The Miz', WELCOME TO CONSEQUENCES MIZ." 

They have had VALID reasons justifying their attacks. Open your eyes.


----------



## Epididymis

heelguy95 said:


> No... if you weren't ignorant you would've watched the Smackdown video promo where Ambrose EXPLICITLY and CLEARLY said: "CM Punk, WWE reigning champion for over a year, disrespected by 'The Miz', WELCOME TO CONSEQUENCES MIZ."
> 
> They have had VALID reasons justifying their attacks. Open your eyes.


Sorry to burst your bubble but yes they are working with CM Punk.


----------



## RVDfan4life

I don't think they are working for CM Punk, they'll attack Punk sooner or later. I honestly hope WWE doesn't make CM Punk the leader. Have it be someone shocking like The Rock or Batista, maybe John Cena depending on if a certain someone(Ryback) can become the new face of WWE.I'm just hoping for some good storylines for Ambrose and Rollins...although I'm starting to warm up to Reigns.


----------



## heelguy95

Epididymis said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but yes they are working with CM Punk.


Sorry to cure your blindness, your deafness, and your possible stupidity, they arn't working with CM Punk. This has been done before, and it's obvious to the ones WITH ACTUAL COMMON SENSE. Why did they attack Randy Orton, Santino, Tyson Kidd, and some other wasteful talent? Because CM Punk told them to? Bullshit. Are your eyelids stapled to your face, or are you purposely being ignorant. This isn't a fucking puzzle, and you arn't some 7 year old runt trying to complete a crossword puzzle.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't think The Shield needs or has to have a leader to begin with. It has legs with them wanting to do this all on their own.


----------



## shought321

heelguy95 said:


> Sorry to cure your blindness, your deafness, and your possible stupidity, they arn't working with CM Punk. This has been done before, and it's obvious to the ones WITH ACTUAL COMMON SENSE. Why did they attack Randy Orton, Santino, Tyson Kidd, and some other wasteful talent? Because CM Punk told them to? Bullshit. Are your eyelids stapled to your face, or are you purposely being ignorant. This isn't a fucking puzzle, and you arn't some 7 year old runt trying to complete a crossword puzzle.


Do you understand that WWE is scripted?


----------



## Duke6881

I'm excited to see what The Shield does tonight!


----------



## truk83

Duke6881 said:


> I'm excited to see what The Shield does tonight!


How? It's the same old thing. They are already stale. Granted I like them all, but this Shield thing is week to week. Hardly any real plot to this. The PPV match has hardly any hype, and they are lucky to be featured against another stale duo, but somehow still popular to the fans. Boring, The Shield aren't doing anything new. It's bullshit. Stop with the pointless stables.


----------



## Cookie Monster

What I am surprised at is how strong they have made The Shield look. Now before some of you jump in with the whole "Ryback knocked them all down with a ladder etc." or "Ryback chased them out through the crowd last week etc". But I mean they aren't afraid of Ryback, Kane, Bryan etc. They stand there ground in the ring. They take them on. Reigns was going one on one with Ryback and didn't even look weak in the encounter.

I hope for the love of god that The Shield go over on Sunday, and look powerful doing it too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I think Ziggler is in charge of Shield. On commentary he was throwing out subtle hints at it. HE specifically said "Cena has been handed chance after chance. it's an unjustice." as soon as shield came out Cole said twice "they represent injustice."


----------



## Smoogle

it is interesting like one of the above posters said..they aren't the normal type of heels since they were eager for ryback to come in the ring like that and basically were into the brawl


----------



## Tracer Bullet

Deck the skyfalls said:


> I think Ziggler is in charge of Shield. On commentary he was throwing out subtle hints at it. HE specifically said "Cena has been handed chance after chance. it's an unjustice." as soon as shield came out Cole said twice "they represent injustice."


The anti-spirit squad.


----------



## Crona

Cookie Monster said:


> What I am surprised at is how strong they have made The Shield look. Now before some of you jump in with the whole "Ryback knocked them all down with a ladder etc." or "Ryback chased them out through the crowd last week etc". But I mean they aren't afraid of Ryback, Kane, Bryan etc. They stand there ground in the ring. They take them on. Reigns was going one on one with Ryback and didn't even look weak in the encounter.
> 
> I hope for the love of god that The Shield go over on Sunday, and look powerful doing it too.


I'd say Ryback throwing the ladder at them actually made them look stronger considering they still held their own with everyone in the ring after being hit. Reigns was hanging in there with Ryback quite well too.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## Bushmaster

They ended it perfectly tonight. Shield look kind of strong attacking Cena and Ryback looks strong just by coming in last.

But with this ending it makes it even more interesting to see what they do Sunday. Hope they could just make Kane take the pin cuz having DB lose when he is still over would be silly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Turbo Man Prime said:


> They ended it perfectly tonight. Shield look kind of strong attacking Cena and Ryback looks strong just by coming in last.
> 
> But with this ending it makes it even more interesting to see what they do Sunday. Hope they could just make Kane take the pin cuz having DB lose when he is still over would be silly.


LOL even Ryder is still over, watch that Ryder vs Rio match? pretty good imo. But anyways, it's real hard to think Ryback will lose another PPV, but agree on him not getting knocked if he doesn't take the pin, again, and if something shifty happens at the PPV as well.


----------



## iamnotanugget

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JY57

^ when was that?


----------



## Sephiroth

Ryder/Dorito was tonight after the Punk stuff if I remember right


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ Ambrose's "no fucks given" face.


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yes. Damn.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Loved how Rollings kinda of took the spotlight by starting the attack on Cena by himself, as he was kind of falling being Ambrose's mic skills and Reigns physique.

The shield has no leader, and the only one who can take that role is Heyman, not even Punk.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> when was that?


No clue but it is on wwe.com


----------



## DA

iamnotanugget said:


>


They really are protectors


----------



## Green Light

Damn look at Reigns, what a hoss :vince


----------



## CM Jewels

Can anybody be nice enough to provide Youtube links of the Shield portions of Raw?

I missed tonight's show.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

M. #1.(permalink)DRAGONKNIGHTGetting ignored by SCOTT STEINER..Join Date: Jun 2007Posts: 758.SHIELD is ripping off NWO and Avenger!!!!I thought this from day one....and K bet this thread gets locked so fast.....lol......anyway.......3 members......NWO......one of the even sounds like Scott Hall......or tries to anyway.....their look......they dress like the Shield in.Avenger.movies. ..."Green Arrow.".... then the cam promo.......look like old NWO promo...........WWE get original ideas....please......!!!!


----------



## NeyNey

> M. #1.(permalink)DRAGONKNIGHTGetting ignored by SCOTT STEINER..Join Date: Jun 2007Posts: 758.SHIELD is ripping off NWO and Avenger!!!!I thought this from day one....and K bet this thread gets locked so fast.....lol......anyway.......3 members......NWO......one of the even sounds like Scott Hall......or tries to anyway.....their look......they dress like the Shield in.Avenger.movies. ..."Green Arrow.".... then the cam promo.......look like old NWO promo...........WWE get original ideas....please......!!!!


Are you a robot?


----------



## Blood Bath

CM Jewels said:


> Can anybody be nice enough to provide Youtube links of the Shield portions of Raw?
> 
> I missed tonight's show.


your sig, what is that in reference to


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## Duke6881

iamnotanugget said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I Have no idea why but this picture made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Blood Bath

That was the best ending to Raw in a while, they need to focus on things like that

leave the cheesy shit for Santino and Hornswoggle

that battle at the end was crazy

The Shield is the hottest thing going in professional wrestling right now


----------



## blur

Ambrose punching and scream at Cena's face was gold. Someone get me a .GIF of that.


----------



## PunkShoot

iamnotanugget said:


>


Reigns and fucking ryback going toe to toe in the middle of the ring was fucking incredible.

marked the fuck out, sick brawl


----------



## A$AP

What a clusterfuck that was. I hope they make the boys look good at TLC.



iamnotanugget said:


>


Kane's run at 2:22. He runs like he just shat his pants. :lmao


----------



## iamnotanugget

I was marking out the entire seeing Ambrose and Bryan going at it. Must.get.one.on.one.match.soon.


----------



## Jotunheim

blur said:


>


when did this happen?


----------



## x78

iamnotanugget said:


>


So many great moments in that segment. Big Show's awful table bump, Ambrose slapping Cena, Ryback's badass ladder throw, Cole's random screaming at the end :lmao


----------



## A$AP

The ladder throw was fucking epic. Cole didn't call him big hungry either. 

Good things all around.


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


>


02:07 - 02:10

:datass:datass:datass

Jeah. Need a gif, too.


----------



## Blood Bath

iamnotanugget said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


how did you find this


----------



## iamnotanugget

> how did you find this


On Dean-Ambrose.net


And NeyNey your avatar is HILARIOUS!!!! (Y) :lmao


----------



## Stad

iamnotanugget said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao Ambrose >>


----------



## blur

Reigns looks badass in that pic.


----------



## Olympus

From what I'm seeing, The Shield looks pretty badass. Might start watching again. Roman Reigns = BADA$$.


----------



## NeyNey

Low quality gif until there is a better one:


----------



## Blood Bath

double


----------



## blur

Ambrose about to get berried :cena2


----------



## Snothlisberger

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Dean Ambrose's reaction to Kane's Pyro.

2:16

This dude is a STAR


----------



## TN Punk

Jotunheim said:


> when did this happen?


Last Thursday.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I liked his reaction to Ryback coming out too.


----------



## Magsimus

That picture of Ambrose just looking like he's on a gentle jog is going to be photoshopped into so many different situations :lol Awesome.

Nice brawl, shame they only got less than 5 minutes on the show.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

The cool thing about the shield is that fear nobody. they never run when ryback comes to the ring.


----------



## NeyNey

Fuuuck, I'm so hyped up for TLC right now, can't wait!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

WallofShame said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Dean Ambrose's reaction to Kane's Pyro.
> 
> 2:16
> 
> This dude is a STAR


Well observed my friend, that's what I like about the group they stand their ground.


----------



## Duke6881

By the end of his Career Ambrose will have a huge Montage of just his reactions. His Reactions and Facial Expressions are priceless.


----------



## Aficionado

Loving how strong all three of these guys have looked all around. No matter what happens on Sunday, win or lose, I'm confident they will have the last laugh. The injection of them straight into the main event scene is exciting and is making me think about purchasing TLC.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Ambrose is impressing me with how he's able to look so unstable and pure evil without having to really say a word, it's just the looks he gives. Little details like that which set him apart from others on the roster.

Roman is a beast, he's badass and nice to look at :ass

Rollins....needs to shut up, be the silent guy and leave the talking to the other two.


----------



## glottis101

I will say it again. AJ is the one behind The Shield. John Cena was blowing her off all night and then they attack him. All you mofos who said I was crazy will eat your words when it it revealed that the poor girl from jersey is the mastermind behind this stable.


----------



## Shaydon

For a minute there I started to think maybe Ziggler was behind the shield when he started talking about injustice and was all ' I don't know these guys. How badass would a fully heel Ziggler leading the shield be? Nope instead he just sells all the finishers


----------



## ▲E.

I would've booked The Shield beating Cena out of the ring, then powerbombing Big Show through the table.

Would allow Ziggler to cash in, and further advance the storyline-conspiracy that Vickie is paying off The Shield and Brad Maddox to help her guy, Dolph Ziggler.

Then they could announce Dolph Ziggler vs. Big Show vs. John Cena for the belt at the PPV on Smackdown.

That would make the WHC pretty damn important in place of the WWE championship, since Punk can't defend it for the foreseeable future (in dark matches and at house shows).

The WWE championship is already guaranteed a lot of buzz thanks to Rocky next month, they need a belt that's equally as important if Rock wins and doesn't defend until WM..


----------



## Obfuscation

The Shield jumping John-boy tonight. Oh man. Excellent end to RAW. Was worried that the show would have went on without any sign of them. 

I was wrong. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose slapping Cena in the face was = :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose slapping Cena in the face was = :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:












:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

THE FUTURE

This group is the best right now. So much talent. So much potential.


----------



## Blood Bath

Sunday is going to be big, you see the numbers starting to work against the Shield which means they're either going to add another guy or take someone out for good


----------



## Quasi Juice

Blood Bath said:


> Sunday is going to be big, you see the numbers starting to work against the Shield which means they're either going to add another guy or take someone out for good


Well they are bringing the sword remember, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Clued

The best thing I love from this group is that even though they do the whole strength in numbers thing, they do not back down when a big face is coming. They have that 'come at me' mentality that heels are missing in the WWE today.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Blood Bath said:


> Sunday is going to be big, you see the numbers starting to work against the Shield which means they're either going to add another guy or take someone out for good


Well they are bringing the sword remember, Brock Lesnar


----------



## floyd2386

I don't know about you guys, but this 6 man tag TLC match is looking like a recipe for disaster. I kind of fear someone is going to get injured by an overzelous powerhouse or someone is going to go a little too crazy with a steel chair and be deemed too violent like DB was with the tie incident.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> :mark:


!!!:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JY57

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> And it appears as if Ive just inherited some beef from The Shield. Well, in time we will see what they're made of. Signing off @WWE





> Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins
> The shadows are ours and soon so shall be the light. We are the ones who will make the wrongs right. @WWE @TheShieldWWE #TLC


-


----------



## truk83

I've got a feeling that Ambrose, and Rollins will turn on Reigns once they are ready to split them up. I say this because I feel like we may get a segment between The Rock and Reigns at the Royal Rumble PPV. Rock telling him he was in the same situation as him with The Nation, and that he soon found it better for him to leave. This creates a certain level of paranoia on Dean's part who then informs Rollins about Reigns secret talk with The Rock. What I am getting at here is that ultimately you are going to have two top stars from this. Ambrose will be a top heel, and Reigns is going to be up there with Cena. Mark my words folks this Reigns guy is going to be a top notch face. Rollins has potential, but I don't see anything immediately happening for him.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> I've got a feeling that Ambrose, and Rollins will turn on Reigns once they are ready to split them up. I say this because I feel like we may get a segment between The Rock and Reigns at the Royal Rumble PPV. Rock telling him he was in the same situation as him with The Nation, and that he soon found it better for him to leave. This creates a certain level of paranoia on Dean's part who then informs Rollins about Reigns secret talk with The Rock. What I am getting at here is that ultimately you are going to have two top stars from this. Ambrose will be a top heel, and Reigns is going to be up there with Cena. Mark my words folks this Reigns guy is going to be a top notch face. Rollins has potential, but I don't see anything immediately happening for him.


I don't think Reigns has the charisma to carry himself to that level. its all well and good to be a big guy n all but if you bore the audience to tears then you ain't gunna get over, not in the long term. Same with Ryback, hes a flash in the pan and has no staying power.

Seth Rollins will also have this problem but he is far more well versed than Reigns so he might pull a D Bry and improve through practice.


----------



## Mr. I

truk83 said:


> I've got a feeling that Ambrose, and Rollins will turn on Reigns once they are ready to split them up. I say this because I feel like we may get a segment between The Rock and Reigns at the Royal Rumble PPV. Rock telling him he was in the same situation as him with The Nation, and that he soon found it better for him to leave. This creates a certain level of paranoia on Dean's part who then informs Rollins about Reigns secret talk with The Rock. What I am getting at here is that ultimately you are going to have two top stars from this. Ambrose will be a top heel, and Reigns is going to be up there with Cena. Mark my words folks this Reigns guy is going to be a top notch face. Rollins has potential, but I don't see anything immediately happening for him.


I would think Rollins will be the first out of the group. He's a natural babyface, his look and wrestling style suits it. Reigns is more of a mystery right now (which is a result of him being very early in his career, he's not developed yet). I see him taking the Randy Orton route of turning face as he's kicked from the group, while Reigns remains for a while longer (as eventually breaks out as Batista did).

Ambrose is probably the only career heel here.

I agree that the Shield's best quality is they're being booked as fearless and strong. Not usless cowards like 99% of the heels get stuck as.

They never flee, ever, they only leave when they're done, or when they are physically forced into the crowd by others. They show zero fear when a big face shows up, like even when other heels might stand their ground, they get a big "oh crap!" face and shakily wait for the face to hit the ring. The Shield turn around when Ryback's music hits or Kane's pyro goes off, and they just wait there, ready for a fight (with a "bring it" pose). 

It makes them seem like a real threat that can't be brushed off with a super face running down to clear the ring and make a tag team match playa. It's refreshing.


----------



## Damien




----------



## tbp82

Overall not a bad appearance by The Shield once again. I love how the Devons Ambrose and Rollins follow orders and get the tables like the Bubba Ray Reigns tells them to. I thought the shield looked strong last night. I know a lot here went crazy when Ambrose and Bryan went at it. Rollins kinda got lost in the brawl after the initial attack on Cena. Reigns look liked he belonged going toe to toe with Ryback.


----------



## CM Jewels

iamnotanugget said:


>


Gracias sir.



NeyNey said:


> :mark:


Oh look, it's the future of wrestling.


----------



## BKelly237

*Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

This is my problem with WWE. Every time a new character or characters are pushed it always ends with them getting buried or they're used to put someone who is already over even more over. They're so intent on pushing established main event guys that everyone who faces them is just there to continue their run. Why go through all that effort if it doesn't even matter in the end?

Wade Barrett, Brodus Clay, the Usos, Alex Riley, Sin Cara, Tensai, Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, etc... the WWE made us believe at one point they were all in for a big push and it ended with them getting buried or fading into mid card obscurity. About the only recent pushes that have been followed up on in the past year have been Ryback and Sandow, and possibly Cesaro... but I have a feeling he's being set up as well. They've teased Dolph Ziggler as a main eventer for the longest time, just as they have with Kofi, but never follow through, and if it wasn't for the overwhelming support for Daniel Bryan after Wrestlemania his career would probably be irrelevant right now. Do you think The Shield is set up to be major players in WWE's future or are they being set up to fail?

Edit: Just as I make this post I see The Shield discussion thread lol oh well


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

i think its still to early to say, if they didnt have this match at tlc then i would say definitely but with this match it just depends on the outcome off it


----------



## The Lady Killer

It's amazing what can happen when heels are booked properly (The Shield, Cesaro, Rhodes Scholars).


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

I think at the very least, Ambrose or Reigns becomes a significant part of the company's future.

I expect Ambrose to develop into one of the top heels, while Reigns could have some nice runs if he has a good mouthpiece. 

I like Rollins and think he'll do well, I just feel least confident about him like most.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

yes. they have a great presence about them and the WWE don't want to ruin it. I do believe they have big things planned for them...maybe taking out The Rock? talk about monster heat.


----------



## DA

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

Faith in the WWE to do something right?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

I have hope. But that's a totally different creature.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*



DwayneAustin said:


> Faith in the WWE to do something right?


 This was exactly my reaction. 

If WWE can bury over veterans like Christian and Goldust, destroy hot storylines like the Nexus or CM Punk VS Triple H, turn talented wrestlers like Cena or Sheamus into boring cookie cutter faces and misuse half of the roster, I cannot see how the WWE can avoid ruinning The Shield.


----------



## ADC

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

I don't care, they can push them as little as they like as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

No.

I all ready think they'll fade after TLC. I'm nearly 99% certain they will lose.


----------



## BKelly237

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*



DwayneAustin said:


> Faith in the WWE to do something right?


Dead clock is right twice a day


----------



## blur

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

Even If they fuck it up they will still manage to get to the top.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

No, its just more feeding for Ryback at the end of the day. Do we really expect The Shield to get one over Ryback and Cena together? Lol No.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

not all of them, but individually yes. WWE isn't going to ignore Ambrose if he really is as good as everyone says. It might be a slow push (aka. Daniel Bryan) but it'll happen.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

It's over for The Shield. At TLC they're gonna get dominated and it's gonna end with Ambrose being "Shellshocked" through a table and Ryback standing over his carcass yelling "FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## WTFWWE

*Ruh Roh Shield attacked John Cena = R.I.P Shield?*

They had a good run but they will be buried in time for Cena to face the Rock again at Wrestlemania and win the WWE title. Remember what happened to the last group that attacked Cena? 

R.I.P The Shield November 2012 - January 2013 

And Cena is going to beat Ambrose 1, 2, 3 after having 4 finishers, 1 concrete head smash and some weapon shots done to him.


:cena2 

Cena wins.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Ruh Roh Shield attacked John Cena = R.I.P Shield?*

The word burying has been terribly overused as of late. 

The Shield aren't going to get buried. It will take a lot of things to bury something than losing a match to Cena. As long as The Shield are being booked like they are now, than they should be fine.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Lol @ the cena mark sticking up for his boy.

Yeah shields gunna get fucking ass raped


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

I do not have much faith in WWE creative, but here is to hoping they do not screw these guys up. They can be the future of the company.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Yeah shields gunna get fucking ass raped


By losing a match, sure.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Do you have faith the WWE will push The Shield properly*

To quote the iwc's jerk token Ambrosia "nope"


----------



## Asenath

When the word "bury" gets used over and over again, it stops sounding like a real word. As so:


----------



## DOPA

People do overuse the word bury a lot. Some people don't even get what the term means.

Having said that, I'm hoping rather than thinking WWE will continue use the Shield well. They've done a good job thus far but we'll see.


----------



## Duke6881

Cena got Ambrosed


----------



## Dean/Moxley

NeyNey said:


> :mark:


:mark: Props to NeyNey!


----------



## DOPA

That opening video package for the shield :mark: :mark:

I legit marked out for that, so well done.


----------



## Kumail

To all those people thinking "the shield will bring the sword" is in reference t Brock Lesnar, I highly doubt it. I read that the WWE is trying to keep Brock isolated from the rest of the roster and probably won't even have him align with Punk. However if they said "the shield brings the pain" I might reconsider that.


----------



## Telos

The Shield "bringing the sword" sounds more like a figure of speech than a pseudonym for Lesnar or any other mystery wrestler. But we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Well the Lesnar reference is due to the tattoo on his chest.


----------



## CM Jewels

People subconsciously want these guys to fail.


----------



## kregnaz

iamnotanugget said:


>


Okay, whoever was in charge of production on this, fire that idiot ASAP.
just watched it again and I've got a headache form all those "edgy" high speed hysteria cuts, way way waaaaaay overdone by the production crew, for me that took away massively from a great brawling segment.

I mean, kayfabewise, the camera crew/producers have no clue, what is going to happen when and where during matches, even big ones like Battle Royals and it never is a problem. So why should we believe, that they can't get out of the "PANIC, PUSH ALL THE BUTTONS; WE NEED THIS CAM, NO THAT ONE" mode for 5 minutes, I think there was no whole ring shot during that whole segment, and about 5 times they chipped in 0,24 sec shots to the audience, the floor and whatnot. This just smells like Vince ordered "Make it edgy dammit, edgy. Shaking cameras are still edgy, right?" :no:


----------



## Obfuscation

Cena makes one tweet and this thread goes into negative mode?

That's kind of sad.


----------



## floyd2386

Face it guys, they're in over their heads. First Ryback, then Orton, Cena and I'm sure Sheamus will get involved as well. They fucked with the Super Friends, what kind of fantasy world do you guys live in where the bad guys overcome the fucking Super Friends?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Cena makes one tweet and this thread goes into negative mode?
> 
> That's kind of sad.


A good chunk of this forum is in negative mode for the most part, you're blinded by the 80's colours of your brilliant Rockers sig. I like to wait and see what happens ( like a normal person ) before I bitch and moan even then I'll probably just moan.


----------



## animus

floyd2386 said:


> Face it guys, they're in over their heads. First Ryback, then Orton, Cena and I'm sure Sheamus will get involved as well. They fucked with the Super Friends, what kind of fantasy world do you guys live in where the bad guys overcome the fucking Super Friends?


By having one of the "Super Friends" join them.


----------



## Jingoro

i think everyone's just pissed that whatever potential "the shield" had to do something good seems to be going down the toilet. vince likes things to stay exactly the same and mediocre. lets not shake things up and actually improve the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> A good chunk of this forum is in negative mode for the most part, you're blinded by the 80's colours of your brilliant Rockers sig. I like to wait and see what happens ( like a normal person ) before I bitch and moan even then I'll probably just moan.


THE COLORS, MAN. THE COLORS.

Anyways, I'm the same way. After being left on a high note by RAW, the last thing I'm going to do is go on a forum and complain.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

People either get buried or they get over-push. Some people are morons. If the Shield lose at TLC, it will mean next to nothing. Over the weeks they've only been dominant when they have an advantage. So losing a 3 on 3 match means very little.


----------



## Smoogle

but imagine the uproar if Ambrose is the one who gets pinned or some shit people on here will go berserk and cut themselves, it's kind of scary how loyal and dedicated people are to ambrose

for me even if they lose it won't matter they've been wrecking shit up and dominating consistently


----------



## NeyNey

Smoogle said:


> but imagine the uproar if Ambrose is the one who gets pinned or some shit people on here will go berserk and cut themselves, it's kind of scary how loyal and dedicated people are to ambrose
> 
> for me even if they lose it won't matter they've been wrecking shit up and dominating consistently


Personally, I don't care if Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Kane, Bryan or Ryback get pinned. 

All what matters is the fucking match. 
It will be fantastic, no matter who loses or wins. 
I don't give a fuck about momentum or streaks or rushed statements about career "damages" for the team which will lose because that's stupid. 
If Hell No & Ryback wins, The Shield will be still fucking awesome and if The Shield will win, the people will continue to chant "FEED ME MORE!" anyways!
And maybe none of this will happen. 
What counts is the fight and the action when they ring the bell.


----------



## heelguy95

Exactly, NeyNey.

And in the Smackdown SPOILERS: The Shield beat the living shit out of Orton and put him THROUGH A TABLE(hint for things to come and TLC) and caused Orton to get his shoulder dislocated or something. This is probably a set up for a feud after TLC, I don't know. Team Hell No was on Miz TV, and a "glitchy-style" Shield promo aired(I HOPE IT'S A NEW ONE BECAUSE THE LAST ONE ROCKED), The Shield appeared in the skybox and slowly came to the ring but then Ryback came out and The Shield made their way back up.

The Shield has created a path of destruction which is uneraseble, it has caused permenant damage to Orton's shoulder, and it has left the fans questioning.

If you want my opinion on who's going to win at TLC, I think The Shield will put up an excellent match(because they're actually better wrestlers by a humongous margin) but WWE will not have Ryback lose because just like Team Hell No, they'll bring in money.


----------



## NeyNey

heelguy95 said:


> And in the Smackdown SPOILERS: The Shield beat the living shit out of Orton and put him THROUGH A TABLE(hint for things to come and TLC) and caused Orton to get his shoulder dislocated or something. This is probably a set up for a feud after TLC, I don't know. Team Hell No was on Miz TV, and a "glitchy-style" Shield promo aired(I HOPE IT'S A NEW ONE BECAUSE THE LAST ONE ROCKED), The Shield appeared in the skybox and slowly came to the ring but then Ryback came out and The Shield made their way back up.


----------



## The Enforcer

I don't believe that the winner of the TLC match really matters to be honest. The Shield has been dominant since their debut and they've been all about chaos so I don't think that taking a loss is going to crush their spirit so to speak. If anything, you'd think losing would cause them to ramp up the violence and we all know that putting the hurt on somebody and standing tall at the end of RAW would make the casuals forget all about a loss.

With all of that said, I do think it would be smart for The Shield to win so they can progress the storyline without having to resort to just being attackers. Ambrose is going to get over with his speaking ability and Rollins will with his style of wrestling so in my opinion Reigns needs to be the one to pick up the win for the team. Powerbombing Kane through a table by himself would make a nice statement and also protect Ryback in the process.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Ring_The_Shield_In_Action_This_Weekend.html



> - Rey Mysterio will be returning to action against Alberto Del Rio at Saturday's WWE Supershow in Wilkes-Barre, PA, the night before WWE TLC. Other matches advertised for the Supershow include John Cena vs. Dolph Ziggler, Sheamus vs. Big Show, Kofi Kingston vs. Wade Barrett and six-man action with Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. Ryback, Kane and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> WWE has no other events scheduled this week so it looks like Saturday's live event in Wilkes-Barre will be the main roster in-ring debut for The Shield.



The Shield going to work their first match on the Super House Show on Saturday right before TLC.


----------



## jamal.

I hope they wrestle in their wrestling attires but I doubt it since Seth Rollins wrestled in NXT with his Shield attire except without a shirt.


----------



## truk83

I really didn't want to say this. Does anyone feel they are ripping off of the NWO with their promo styles. Honestly, I like what all 3 men have to offer on their own, but this is getting more stale each day.


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> I really didn't want to say this. Does anyone feel they are ripping off of the NWO with their promo styles. Honestly, I like what all 3 men have to offer on their own, but this is getting more stale each day.


I don't see it as NWO-esque at all. With the NWO, the guys were names _before_ they were members, and it was a slow-burn type reveal finding out which of the guys in the locker room had 'turned' NWO. (Now, we all know who these 3 are, but we're wrestling nerds.) 

With The Shield, we're meeting them all fresh out of developmental and I'm reasonably sure there's only the three of them. The only big reveal will be finding out who is pulling the strings.


----------



## x78

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Ring_The_Shield_In_Action_This_Weekend.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield going to work their first match on the Super House Show on Saturday right before TLC.


So they're just doing the PPV for free on a house show?


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> I really didn't want to say this. Does anyone feel they are ripping off of the NWO with their promo styles. Honestly, I like what all 3 men have to offer on their own, but this is getting more stale each day.


I see no resemblance.


----------



## truk83

Asenath said:


> I don't see it as NWO-esque at all. With the NWO, the guys were names _before_ they were members, and it was a slow-burn type reveal finding out which of the guys in the locker room had 'turned' NWO. (Now, we all know who these 3 are, but we're wrestling nerds.)
> 
> With The Shield, we're meeting them all fresh out of developmental and I'm reasonably sure there's only the three of them. The only big reveal will be finding out who is pulling the strings.


I meant in the way they do their videos before they speak. It just has that NWO vibe to it. Simply no creativity with this group at all.


----------



## JY57

x78 said:


> So they're just doing the PPV for free on a house show?


its common, whenever they have a Super House Show the day before a PPV. Whoever they work with on Sunday usually is who they do work with on the Super House Show the day before. For Orton's case he is injured (From TTT), but if he was working he continue his past feud with ADR since they literally have nothing to do on Sunday (but replaced by Mysterio now cause of injury)


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> I meant in the way they do their videos before they speak. It just has that NWO vibe to it. Simply no creativity with this group at all.


What are you even going on about. "no creativity". Just get out of the thread. Now.


----------



## Telos

I have to say I'm mildly obsessed with the most recent Shield promo. Must have watched it at least 10 times already. "Welcome to consequences, Miz!"


----------



## kendoo

cant wait for tlc


----------



## Damien

Telos said:


> I have to say I'm mildly obsessed with the most recent Shield promo. Must have watched it at least 10 times already. "Welcome to consequences, Miz!"


Yeah I can't wait for TLC now, just to see what goes down. I would love them to be overwhelmed and another NXT wrestler appears and helps them out


----------



## x78

vampyr said:


> Yeah I can't wait for TLC now, just to see what goes down. I would love them to be overwhelmed and another NXT wrestler appears and helps them out


No other current NXT wrestlers are worthy.


----------



## Trifektah

WELCOME TO PAYBACK RANDY!!!!!!

Whiniest most ineffectual voice of all time.


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> No other current NXT wrestlers are worthy.


Bray Wyatt is someone I'd like to see called up, but not as part of The Shield. He can lead his own stable. Plus he's more likely to be an April call-up anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL

I wish Kassius Ohno would join, but apparently the WWE doesn't feel he is ready.


----------



## Telos

Silent KEEL said:


> I wish Kassius Ohno would join, but apparently the WWE doesn't feel he is ready.


He would have been a better fit for this stable than Rollins IMO, but WWE must have felt Rollins deserved the promotion first.


----------



## DiabeticDave

Telos said:


> He would have been a better fit for this stable than Rollins IMO, but WWE must have felt Rollins deserved the promotion first.


I think Rollins is decent in the Shield.

Everyone's expecting Rollins to be Jeff Hardy V2. But you should watch some of his ROH stuff with 'The Age of the Fall'

Kassius Ohno should be next to be called up. leo Kruger could be a good fit but I personally think he needs a bit longer in NXT.


----------



## heelguy95

Like I've said before, no one else is worthy to join The Shield. Not anyone from NXT, and certainly not anyone from the current Raw and Smackdown roster. Why do you people have thick skulls, why can't you come to grips with the fact that THREE WRESTLERS are enough to form a group, ESPECIALLY The Shield. Don't you like the sound of the word "trio"? It's perfect how it is, it's like a naked AJ laying in your bed except better. The Shield is bringing a sword to TLC, so I'm bringing my eyes to the front of TV(when their match starts because everything else is garbage).


----------



## DOPA

heelguy95 said:


> It's perfect how it is, it's like a *naked AJ laying in your bed except better.*


I would like to contest that point


----------



## x78

Telos said:


> He would have been a better fit for this stable than Rollins IMO, but WWE must have felt Rollins deserved the promotion first.


Rollins looks like a star. I like Ohno, but he looks like a weirdo. If Ohno had debuted in place of Rollins it would have ruined the credibility of the whole thing and people would have been laughing and gawking at the 'flabby Jesus lookalike', as they were on his NXT debut. Plus Rollins has a much higher ceiling than Ohno IMO, and is far more ready for the main roster than Ohno who for me is still finding his feet in WWE.

As for Wyatt, he cannot be part of The Shield for obvious reasons, put him in a stable like that and it would just be the reincarnation of Husky Harris.

And no one else on NXT is showing main-event potential at present.


----------



## Davion McCool

x78 said:


> Rollins looks like a star. I like Ohno, but he looks like a weirdo. If Ohno had debuted in place of Rollins it would have ruined the credibility of the whole thing and people would have been laughing and gawking at the 'flabby Jesus lookalike', as they were on his NXT debut. Plus Rollins has a much higher ceiling than Ohno IMO, and is far more ready for the main roster than Ohno who for me is still finding his feet in WWE.
> 
> As for Wyatt, he cannot be part of The Shield for obvious reasons, put him in a stable like that and it would just be the reincarnation of Husky Harris.
> 
> And no one else on NXT is showing main-event potential at present.


The physique/ceiling idea is complete bullshit, and only makes sense in Vince's warped imagination. Did not having chiseled abs ever stop Mick Foley? Dusty Rhodes? Jim Duggan? Even the Nature Boy was never big. Characters get over due to having charisma, great in-ring skills and most importantly being booked right. I don't know about you, but I've never seen Kane's abs but I buy him as a huge monster threat. Kassius Ohno is HUGE; a little chubby but that never hut anyone. If he was booked as a legitimate threat that knocked people out, then he would get over.

The Batista/HHH/Ryback body-builder style look is fine for some workers but it has never been the only game in town, not even in the steroid-induced muscle heydays of yore. Ohno "looking like a weirdo" is something that can greatly work to his advantage. It's a memorable look. That is all you need. It's actually very rare for a musclehead like Ryback to get as over as he is now: it was a rare example of good booking on the WWE's part that saved him from becoming another Lashly.


----------



## x78

Davion McCool said:


> The physique/ceiling idea is complete bullshit, and only makes sense in Vince's warped imagination. Did not having chiseled abs ever stop Mick Foley? Dusty Rhodes? Jim Duggan? Even the Nature Boy was never big. Characters get over due to having charisma, great in-ring skills and most importantly being booked right. I don't know about you, but I've never seen Kane's abs but I buy him as a huge monster threat. Kassius Ohno is HUGE; a little chubby but that never hut anyone. If he was booked as a legitimate threat that knocked people out, then he would get over.
> 
> The Batista/HHH/Ryback body-builder style look is fine for some workers but it has never been the only game in town, not even in the steroid-induced muscle heydays of yore. Ohno "looking like a weirdo" is something that can greatly work to his advantage. It's a memorable look. That is all you need. It's actually very rare for a musclehead like Ryback to get as over as he is now: it was a rare example of good booking on the WWE's part that saved him from becoming another Lashly.


I'm fine with Ohno's look, my biggest issue is actually that I think he needs to improve on the mic before he should be called up. But yeah, it's probably not a good idea to bring in a flabby Jesus lookalike as part of a main-event group of supposed badasses. Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose look legit. Ohno looks like a hobo with a strange name, not that that is particularly a bad thing but he would look as out of place in The Shield as Jinder Mahal did in 3MB.


----------



## NeyNey

4 days :mark:
Edit: Totally forgot about Smack Down.
Can't wait to see that.


----------



## NeyNey

tunga3


----------



## The Lady Killer

These guys are fucking legit. Crazy what booking heels properly can do.


----------



## heelguy95

It wouldn't hurt for WWE to give Ambrose some LIVE MIC TIME.. I want to see and hear the crowd's reaction. It would also elevate The Shield even further than they already are. I also hope after TLC, they are done feuding with waste of talents Rybitch and Team Hell No(as in hell no I don't want them on my TV).


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd

The Shield triple threat match!


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1213/558710/john-cena/



> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - Right now, Dean Ambrose is the guy WWE officials want to build into a headliner once the angle with The Shield has run its course. At the same time, there are some in the company who think Roman Reigns has the most potential of the three. There's also a feeling that Reigns isn't ready as far as in-ring skills go but Ambrose and Seth Rollins are.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1213/558710/john-cena/


"Roman Reigns has the most potential." = "Roman Reigns is the biggest."

Don't get me wrong, I love the dynamic Romans Reigns brings to the group, but what exactly has he done to show that he has more potential than Dean Ambrose? The guy's still kinda green.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> What are you even going on about. "no creativity". Just get out of the thread. Now.


Exactly. I'm tired of fans like you who feed in to this bullshit, and watch every week. Drastic changes are coming because attendance is down, and so are the ratings. The NWO turned WCW in to the top dog of this business. The Shield has done nothing in terms of pure entertainment. Everything they're doing has been done by The Nexus. Their video promos are rip off of the NWO. There is nothing creative about "The Shield. Don't get me wrong I happen to like the individuals in the The Shield, but in no way do I find "heels" fighting for "justice" very creative, or well thought out for that matter. This stable is awful, and I would rather the WWE remake the 4 Horsemen after they sign Flair.


----------



## Falkono

See they lost nearly 400k viewers this week.
Seems not everyone shares your views on their abilities.
They need a proper leader. Even if it is someone like Barratt. Someone who can talk on the mic.


----------



## JY57

Falkono said:


> See they lost nearly 400k viewers this week.
> Seems not everyone shares your views on their abilities.
> They need a proper leader. Even if it is someone like Barratt. *Someone who can talk on the mic*.


umm they have Ambrose already. And he is one of their best in the department


----------



## Falkono

JY57 said:


> umm they have Ambrose already. And he is one of their best in the department


Really? If that is considered good then no wonder wwe is on its knees. He seems poor to me. Just the latest Indy guy a few are hyping up. Right now he comes across drunk and rambling.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

Falkono said:


> Really? If that is considered good then no wonder wwe is on its knees. He seems poor to me. Just the latest Indy guy a few are hyping up. *Right now he comes across drunk and rambling.*


Well, his character is supposed to be derranged. He's coming off like that cuz he's not going full on "off the handle" mode in his promos, which he should start doing. The guy is absolutely amazing.


----------



## truk83

Falkono said:


> Really? If that is considered good then no wonder wwe is on its knees. He seems poor to me. Just the latest Indy guy a few are hyping up. Right now he comes across drunk and rambling.


Ambrose has talent, but I don't like how he is coming off in The Shield. He doesn't stand out at all, and that' because he really isn't suppose to. Placing him in a stable was a bad move imo. I think all three men in this group was a bad move. The stable itself was a bad move. It's hard for a stable of guys not very relative to the WWE Universe go over. Stables have been ruined by the WWE more recently.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

The Reindeer Killer said:


> These guys are fucking legit. Crazy what booking heels properly can do.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

truk83 said:


> Exactly. I'm tired of fans like you who feed in to this bullshit, and watch every week. Drastic changes are coming because attendance is down, and so are the ratings. The NWO turned WCW in to the top dog of this business. The Shield has done nothing in terms of pure entertainment. Everything they're doing has been done by The Nexus. Their video promos are rip off of the NWO. There is nothing creative about "The Shield. Don't get me wrong I happen to like the individuals in the The Shield, but in no way do I find "heels" fighting for "justice" very creative, or well thought out for that matter. This stable is awful, and I would rather the WWE remake the 4 Horsemen after they sign Flair.


Can you please actually explain how they're the same? NWO had totally different objectives, and the nexus comparison is just completely off. Are they the same as DX too? No matter what you guys would say "they're copying so and so!" Just for the simple fact that they are a stable even though their objective is completely different. Maybe you think what they're doing is stupid, but as of now it's somewhat original because lets be honest, you can say anyone or anything in the WWE right now is copying something from the past.


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> This stable is awful, and I would rather the WWE remake the 4 Horsemen after they sign Flair.


Complains about creativity.

Wants to bring back a 30 year old faction.


----------



## truk83

Hoxsfan206 said:


> Can you please actually explain how they're the same? NWO had totally different objectives, and the nexus comparison is just completely off. Are they the same as DX too? No matter what you guys would say "they're copying so and so!" Just for the simple fact that they are a stable even though their objective is completely different. Maybe you think what they're doing is stupid, but as of now it's somewhat original because lets be honest, you can say anyone or anything in the WWE right now is copying something from the past.


Here we go. Look, I already said that their video promo was a cheap rip off of the NWO. That is it. I realize the NWO had a totally different thing going. I already said that the NWO were the reason WCW became a big deal. In no way shape, or form The Shield is anywhere near the level of the NWO. They aren't even worthy of being compared to The Nexus, and The Nexus were awful, and so was The Corre. Other than that I am not making a comparison of how much these stables are alike. They aren't anything alike at all, other than sucking, and this excludes the NWO. Even the Wolf Pac was better than this shit.

All they do is come out, and interfere in matches. Big deal. This has been done over, and over, and over again. There is nothing new to this. The NWO was at a time where jumping ship to another company was a big deal, and the internet wrestling community was just being born. Things like this were still fresh for many live viewers. Today there is no "WCW" to jump ship to. There was a story behind the NWO, and it was fascinating. The Nexus was suppose to have this "big picture", and it turns out that it never did. They were all just fed to John Cena, and that was it. The Corre isn't even worth mentioning.

Nothing against S.E.S, but I didn't think they were anything special either. The best part about S.E.S was CM Punk. His whole gimmick could have gone over without S.E.S, and it was going over, and then they created S.E.S. I never liked to associate CM Punk with the occult because he doesn't rub as that type of person, but I guess the WWE was ok with the Manson look. He played it well, but I felt as though the other two were just a waste of space. Luke Gallows was seriously better as Festus. Punk made S.E.S what it was, and most people have a hard time calling S.E.S a legit stable anyhow since fans can hardly remember the other two.

If the WWE really wanted The Shield to make an impact they would have done it with Ryback. Right from the start with Ryback, he should have done short interviews where he would be asked questions like, "Ryback, what is your purpose?". Ryback says that he is part of The Shield, and explains what The Shield is. After every promo he cuts his final words should be "The Shield is a symbol of protection, under which I'm am to serve, and protect with force, integrity, truth, and justice." Ryback has the look of someone who could play this somewhat militant role.

Allow him to go over like he did with the fans before he starts cutting these promos. That's when the mention of The Shield starts to take place. For months we would hear about how he is part of this organization to protect the integrity of this great business. All the while Ryback is going through jobber after jobber like he actually did. Then, once it's gets to the point where it's Ryback vs Cena vs CM Punk, The Shield debuts. Ryback would be the leader, and the others would actually be these people.

*Big E Langston* - You mean to tell me he wouldn't look intimidating in Shield attire? Langston is a beast, and I think he certainly would have been a great part of this group. His overall look just screams fear, and I realize he is a bit short, but the all black would add to his intense look. I'm not a big fan of his, but I certainly do think that this guy would be a nice equalizer for any stable.

*Roman Reigns* - I don't have a problem with him in this group either. I think he fits right in actually. There is potential with this guy, and I think they have a star in the making with him. His look, and presence are solid. We know he has the pedigree, but we just have to wait, and see. The jury is still out on this guy. However, I do feel he fits right in to The Shield.


*Ryback* - I think had he turned heel in the Triple Threat match vs Cena, and CM Punk the crowd would have went nuts. His build was going great, but remember before his triple threat match his balls got smashed by Brad Maddox. The Shield, and more specifically Ryback could have called this an injustice, and thus being the reason Ryback turned heel. He claims that after losing his match to CM Punk he realized it was then time to equal the playing field. That's where Langston, and Reigns come down, and attack Cena, and CM Punk.

It is obvious judging by the mere booking of The Shield that this was a random idea with no real long term thought process. They had no build coming in to this stable. That's the problem with this stable. You have to be creative, and figure out how to make it grow. The idea I presented suggest that Ryback, this monster of a man who has been on tear mentions it only on rare occasions that he is interviewed. That gives it this mystique, or at least people will start questioning what the fuck he is talking about. Hell, have Langston, and Reigns work as jobbers vs Ryback who he has squashed. That way he can go back, and say that he knew exactly who he was going to put in The Shield the day he wrestled them. Ryback, Roman, and Langston would have owned.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

*The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

Anyone think that The Rock could be giving orders to The Shield? What if he wants to face CM Punk so bad that he hired these three dudes to make sure Punk was the champion at RR. It could allow for a great twist in the storyline, and allow The Rock to have his hands all over Raw while not actually being there. Also, if WWE is going with a Cena vs Rock match at WM, then they could have The Rock going in as a mega heel. Plus who wouldn't mark the f' out for an Ambrose/Rock dynamic duo?!?!


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

No, I'm sure WWE wants to keep him as a face


----------



## MCote900

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

no if anything the shield would screw the rock over in the title match at the rumble...


----------



## blur

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

:russo


----------



## Klee

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

You have a great imagination. Not sure I see this as a possibility at all though. 

The Sheild need to stand on their own two feet. At least they've maybe been hired by Heyman behind Punks back or something.


----------



## THANOS

Here's some news you all will love me for.



> Right now, Dean Ambrose is the guy WWE officials want to build into a headliner once the angle with The Shield has run its course. At the same time, there are some in the company who think Roman Reigns has the most potential of the three. There's also a feeling that Reigns isn't ready as far as in-ring skills go but Ambrose and Seth Rollins are.


source: lordsofpain.net

If this actually happens, then maybe wwe isn't full of out of touch officials like many have thought. But for now :mark:


----------



## HEELKris

A fourth member?



> The tiny rhesus monkey recently spotted at a Toronto Ikea store has been connected to covert professional wrestling faction The Shield.
> 
> The monkey’s sudden, mysterious appearance and unknown motives have led many to conclude that he is the much-rumored fourth member of The Shield.
> 
> Much like Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns, the monkey has been tight-lipped about his motivations, and prefers to be judged by his actions. Also like the members of the Shield, the monkey dresses strangely.
> 
> Some believe the monkey’s appearance at Ikea was in protest of the “injustices” suffered by people forced to assemble cheap Swedish furniture with only an allen wrench and insufficient instructions.
> 
> A photograph obtained by Kayfabe News seems to depict the monkey sitting on the lap of Seth Rollins at The Shield’s headquarters, which seems to be some kind of carpet warehouse.


Thoughts?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*



> Also, if WWE is going with a Cena vs Rock match at WM, then they could have The Rock going in as a mega heel.


And wouldn't that be a sight. 70 thousand people cheering Rock and booing Cena unmercifully as they attempt to play a role that the crowd won't accept them in. This is brilliant.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

fuck that. I don't want Rock associated with this wack ass gimmick


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

Ok well lets just go with Rock vs Cena (face vs face) again. Actually, lets have the exact same card for this years wrestlemania.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

It would certainly be a curveball and could potentially be great with Rock playing the Hollywood heel who shows up when he wants. It'll never happen though.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

the rock could rock bottom randy orton's granny and still be a face, they can't get a decent heel reaction from punk how the hell are they supposed to make the rock a mega heel


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

Exactly how Green Light said, as the Hoolywood Star who shows up when he wants because he is better than you! He's better than the fans, better than the roster, better than the champion, better than Vince. He came back to take the tile back, not for us, not for anyone but himself. 

Or we could keep that status quo where no one who's a real star can turn heel because it'll make the 8 year olds cry. Be a Star! GO Vince!!


----------



## Oakue

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

It's going to obviously be Punk or Heyman.

WWE has no imagination anymore. They go with the same crap everytime. The "big" reveal will happen soon and everyone will yawn.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

:russo


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*








the rock, rocking the shield on movie sets




































jk


----------



## DOPA

HEELKris said:


> A fourth member?
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


To be honest, the Shield imo doesn't need another member.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

It's Ziggler. It's gotta be!


----------



## Smoogle

HEELKris said:


> A fourth member?
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


are you serious?

lol I hope you know that is a troll post.


----------



## THANOS

Crusade said:


> To be honest, the Shield imo doesn't need another member.


Don't worry about that joke post, but did you see this?






> *Right now, Dean Ambrose is the guy WWE officials want to build into a headliner once the angle with The Shield has run its course. At the same time, there are some in the company who think Roman Reigns has the most potential of the three. There's also a feeling that Reigns isn't ready as far as in-ring skills go but Ambrose and Seth Rollins are.*
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


If this actually happens, then maybe wwe isn't full of out of touch officials like many have thought. But for now :mark:


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*

I would cream my pants if it was Ziggler, I just really don't want the same predictable endings. I and really REALLY don't want to see Rock vs Cena (face vs face) at Wrestlemania. Have they ever had the same match headline wrestlemania twice in back to back years?


----------



## blur

I don't know why people keep saying that Reigns is inexperienced. I watched a couple of his matches and he's very smooth in the ring also very powerful. Future world champ right there.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: The Rock...Leader of the Shield???*



MrsFoley'sBabyBoy said:


> I would cream my pants if it was Ziggler, I just really don't want the same predictable endings. I and really REALLY don't want to see Rock vs Cena (face vs face) at Wrestlemania. Have they ever had the same match headline wrestlemania twice in back to back years?


If I recall correctly, HHH/Cena was supposed to headline WM23 again, but Hunter's injury transformed the match into HBK/Cena. Other than that, not that I'm aware. I know HBK/Taker was a highlight of Mania twice in a row, but was only on last once. Taker/HHH of course didn't go on last either time.


----------



## Aficionado

I don't understand those who are bashing the creative team for "ripping off" Nexus and the nWo when in pertains to The Shield. If anything, all they did was take the best elements from either group to create what I think is a fresh way to debut their top 3 prospects. For the most part, the nWo consisted of established names and the whole presmise was to take over and control the company. Nexus, while exciting at first was a group of their top 8 (or 10?) prospects at the time. Even if you ignore the fact Cena wrongfully burried the faction before they could make a real impact, I think the number of members might have hurt the concept since many were lost in the shuffle after said burrial. Sadly, their "Bigger Picture" was never revealed but it's safe to say their intensions were not to shield injustice but rather, make a name for themselves by gunning after the top guy.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Colonel Angus said:


> I don't understand those who are bashing the creative team for "ripping off" Nexus and the nWo when in pertains to The Shield. If anything, all they did was take the best elements from either group to create what I think is a fresh way to debut their top 3 prospects. For the most part, the nWo consisted of established names and the whole presmise was to take over and control the company. Nexus, while exciting at first was a group of their top 8 (or 10?) prospects at the time. Even if you ignore the fact Cena wrongfully burried the faction before they could make a real impact, I think the number of members might have hurt the concept since many were lost in the shuffle after said burrial. Sadly, their "Bigger Picture" was never revealed but it's safe to say their intensions were not to shield injustice but rather, make a name for themselves by gunning after the top guy.


The biggest problem with the nexus is that most of them were shit


----------



## Aficionado

Eddie Ray said:


> The biggest problem with the nexus is that most of them were shit



(Without counting The New Nexus)

Daniel Bryan: World Heavyweight Champion/Main Eventer
Skip Sheffield/Ryback: Main Eventer
Wade Barrett: Brink of Main Event
David Otunga: Tag Team Champion/Mid-carder
Heath Slater: Tag Team Champion/Mid-carder
Justin Gabriel: Tag Team Champion/Mid-carder
Darren Young: Mid-carder
Michael Tarver: Released

Basically what this list tells me is that they could have gotten away with having Bryan, Barrett, and Sheffield as the only members of Nexus(barring Bryan's temporary release and Sheffield's injury) and the angle probably would have lasted longer and/or been more significant. My point is that it's obvious they are using the nWo or The Nexus as a basis of comparison for The Shield. If they weren't at first, Ambrose changed that in the interview just by mentioning them.

It's too easy to be negative, especially for a fan of professional wrestling. I think it takes more guts to look at something with a positive mind and end up being wrong than it does to play it safe just so you can say "I told you so".


----------



## Sentz12000

I know many people think that the IWC overreacts about these three and maybe it's true, but this stable is so damn refreshing. And to be honest, so is Ryback. The most recent ending to Raw was epic, minus all the random camera angles that kept fucking everything up.

I think why it's so refreshing was the final scene. It isn't about Cena anymore. Or Big Show. Or Sheamus. It's about three young up and comers and a brand new main event star in Ryback. The reaction that Shield gets is probably better than anybody in WWE had hoped for, and Ryback is finally getting a huge pop whenever he comes around. I have floor seats for TLC with my girlfriend, and judging by the reaction he got in NJ, it should be even louder in Brooklyn this Sunday.

My favorite part is that Shield didn't back down whatsoever from Ryback. Yeah, Ryback threw a ladder at their face but they didn't run. They are what they say they are. They will fight you and that's the end of it. I'm sure the Ambrose/Joker comparison has been done to death over the last 200 pages, but when Ryback's music hit, you see a brief glimpse of Ambrose turn around with his arms open, almost welcoming the challenge...much like Joker not budging and holding out his arms while Batman is rushing towards him on the Batpod in TDK. It was so refreshing to see a heel group that isn't afraid to fight. 

Ambrose turned around, all three were basically inviting Ryback into the ring. It was an awesome ending, I loved it.


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark: @ the early report of these guys having a future post-Shield.

Things can always change. For now...I'm one happy fan.


----------



## heelguy95

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> :mark: @ the early report of these guys having a future post-Shield.
> 
> Things can always change. For now...I'm one happy fan.


Actually, the early report said Ambrose IS THE GUY WWE Officials want to PUSH and BUILD into a headliner once the angle with The Shield is over. Some WWE officials think Reigns has more potential of the three, but his in-ring ability isn't ready yet, however Ambrose's and Rollin's is.


----------



## Obfuscation

So basically you stated what I said over again. Ok then.


----------



## THANOS

Here's the 2nd third of international smackdown comprising of:

*- The Sheild beatdown on Orton*
- Miz-TV with Team Hell No
*- The new cryptic Shield shakey cam promo which interrupts Hell No
- Shield coming through the crowd to fight Hell No and Ryback enterting*
- The 1st half of Kofi/Del Rio

http://video247.tv/put.php?id=DBBC4D0DE4FCE204


----------



## Telos

THANOS said:


> Here's the 2nd third of international smackdown comprising of:
> 
> *- The Sheild beatdown on Orton*
> - Miz-TV with Team Hell No
> *- The new cryptic Shield shakey cam promo which interrupts Hell No
> - Shield coming through the crowd to fight Hell No and Ryback enterting*
> - The 1st half of Kofi/Del Rio
> 
> http://video247.tv/put.php?id=DBBC4D0DE4FCE204


:mark: :mark: :mark: soooooo good


----------



## Blood Bath

Falkono said:


> See they lost nearly 400k viewers this week.
> Seems not everyone shares your views on their abilities.
> They need a proper leader. Even if it is someone like Barratt. Someone who can talk on the mic.


who wants that piece of shit Barrett around the Shield, you guys call Ambrose over rated well Barrett is straight shit all-around


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

THANOS said:


> Here's the 2nd third of international smackdown comprising of:
> 
> *- The Sheild beatdown on Orton*
> - Miz-TV with Team Hell No
> *- The new cryptic Shield shakey cam promo which interrupts Hell No
> - Shield coming through the crowd to fight Hell No and Ryback enterting*
> - The 1st half of Kofi/Del Rio
> 
> http://video247.tv/put.php?id=DBBC4D0DE4FCE204


^ That's all well and good, but this is the part of the report from Smackdown that stand out the most to me.



> (A note on The Shield. I have been to many WWE events, but I have never felt a buzz in the air at a WWE show like what came over the arena when The Shield was amongst us. They provide such an unpredictable spark to fans live in attendance.)


----------



## Stad

THANOS said:


> Here's the 2nd third of international smackdown comprising of:
> 
> *- The Sheild beatdown on Orton*
> - Miz-TV with Team Hell No
> *- The new cryptic Shield shakey cam promo which interrupts Hell No
> - Shield coming through the crowd to fight Hell No and Ryback enterting*
> - The 1st half of Kofi/Del Rio
> 
> http://video247.tv/put.php?id=DBBC4D0DE4FCE204


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## heelguy95

Finished watching the NEW Shield promo on Smackdown. If you were wondering if it's good or not, IT IS. Though, Seth Rollins says a lot more than Ambrose does, and Reigns says like four words. Ambrose is really standing out in these promos obviously, but I wonder why they dont have promos on Raw.. On Raw they beat up people, on Smackdown they beat up people AND have a video promo.

Ha, I like when Ambrose introduces himself in a psychotic way, and pretty much everything else he says!

Time to watch the promo AGAIN.

P.S: If you want to see it on YouTube go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxp9uQmdnmY
and skip to 5:57


----------



## JY57

Bryan will likely get pinned on Sunday by Ambrose if the Shield win (supposedly some people in creative want Shield to win their debut match with Ryback still looking good in the end).

If they have Ryback/Hell No win than, who knows who Ryback will pin.


----------



## DOPA

Another really good promo from the Shield. Not as good as the first one but I'm really enjoying the way they are presenting these promos.


----------



## NeyNey

Mhh~~~
Dat Smack Down...
Dat Shield...
Dat Promo....
DAT AMBROSE!
:bateman


----------



## Damien

OH MY :mark:


----------



## xerxesXXI

Ambrose is a stand alone act. Not sure why he's been paired with the other two. I was looking forward to some crazy vignettes for his debut. At least they did the vignettes with wade and some other fucker. Seemed to work out well for both of them...


----------



## DA

Actually can't wait for TLC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jotunheim

I'm just wishing he goes full "loose cannon", gets out of the shield and becomes the psychotic Heel we've all been praying for

imagine a starting heel stone cold scenario where a big Face puts him on the submission while his face is bloodied and he is seem screaming and laughing like a maniac not wanting to tap out, then he just lose consciousness and people eat it up like never before

DAT NEXT FACE OF THE WWE :ambrose2


----------



## Aficionado

xerxesXXI said:


> Ambrose is a stand alone act. Not sure why he's been paired with the other two. I was looking forward to some crazy vignettes for his debut. At least they did the vignettes with wade and some other fucker. Seemed to work out well for both of them...


That other fucker would be Mr. Damien Sandow. You're welcome.

As for your stance on Ambrose, yeah his character is a loner and once he is on his own he will flourish with the power of a thousand suns. Until then, he is proving that he can work as part of a unit. You know why? Because he is Dean Motherfucking Ambrose.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Samdow got vignettes? I thought I was thinking of someone else. Did Claudio get vignettes? Oh! The other fucker I was thinking of was albert.


----------



## Aficionado

Sandow's were really vignettes rather about 2 minutes of him doing a promo. Cesaro debuted as Aksana's other man. Technically the vignettes didn't pan out for Tensai as they are still trying to find the right place for him.

The thought of Ambrose vignettes do sound quite awsome. Ominous and WCW Raven like. My point is that Ambrose is basically indestructable and will make any role he is given seem natural. He has a gift.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Do you remember the raven wcw vignettes on the playground and next to the crib? Man, why can't wwe do shit like that? Instead we have to look at the back of albert's head during a vignette like we're sharing a jail cell with him


----------



## TD Stinger

Another really good promo from The Shield. Something different I noticed. Ambrose started and ended the promo but Rollins and Regins actually did most of the talking. And, IMO, both did very well. Maybe not as well as Ambrose, but very good. All 3 will become stars in their own way.


----------



## Asenath

I keep saying it, but the best of all possible outcomes would be a Shield split in about 5 or 6 months with a Rollins face/Ambrose heel feud to follow. One is playing the character of an idealist who actually cares about justice, the other's character just likes to create mayhem. How long can they co-exist?


----------



## heelguy95

I think all you Ambrose marks will be pleased to hear that there's an article on WWE.com about the upcoming TLC match. Ambrose is compared with Kane. They have a description and statistics of Ambrose and his signature moves are the: Knee lift, and Crossface Chicken Wing. It also says that he's seemingly unhinged. One thing that made me laugh was they mentioned his accomplishments: Took William Regal out of commission in FCW.

Link: http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/2012/tlc-match-tale-of-the-tape-26076345/page-4


----------



## NeyNey

heelguy95 said:


> Link: http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/2012/tlc-match-tale-of-the-tape-26076345/page-4


ambrose:ambrose



> Signature moves: Kneelift, Crossface Chicken Wing


----------



## ToddTheBod

NeyNey said:


> ambrose:ambrose


Every time you attempt to click on that Ambrose .gif a new Ambrose .gif appears in a different window.

It's fantastic.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

THANOS said:


> Here's the 2nd third of international smackdown comprising of:
> 
> *- The Sheild beatdown on Orton*
> - Miz-TV with Team Hell No
> *- The new cryptic Shield shakey cam promo which interrupts Hell No
> - Shield coming through the crowd to fight Hell No and Ryback enterting*
> - The 1st half of Kofi/Del Rio
> 
> http://video247.tv/put.php?id=DBBC4D0DE4FCE204


Video's not working for me.:sad:


----------



## NeyNey

> It's fantastic.


Isn't it? :datass


WrestlingFan96 said:


> Video's not working for me.:sad:


Jeah, Putlocker is down right now.


----------



## TinkerMan

*The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Anyone know what it is yet?

They must have something decent in the pipeline, there are only 3 themes at the minute that change the vibe of the event and shift you up a gear namely Punk, Cena and Ryder the rest are all either bland or ineffective. I remember back in the attitude era when every theme sort of told a story and set a different mood, there were literally very few bad ones. Need something with a distinct opening note or fx to evoke pops when they turn face, which is going to happen whether WWE like it or not as Ambrose is the best personality I've seen since The Rock (even better than punk I'd say)

If I was Jim Johnston I'd put my instruments away and just use this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Oe5YKhzCE


----------



## Obfuscation

Of course Ambrose would be compared with Kane. They're the nut-jobs of the teams. :mark:


----------



## obby

so does everyone hate Rollins here? I was surprised to see that Reigns has more votes.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Don't think that could be less appropriate as a theme for them to be honest.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*



TinkerMan said:


> If I was Jim Johnston I'd put my instruments away and just use this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Oe5YKhzCE


That song was terrible, 16 years ago when it was new. Now it's terrible AND dated. Aside from being thematically inappropriate, you know.


----------



## DA

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*


----------



## Obfuscation

All about personal preference and what they've seen I'd imagine. Reigns has had some awesome tid-bits during the beatdowns. That probably impressed some people.

Rollins is still my favorite of the 3. I know who I voted for.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

There goes The Shield again with their 2002 camera that's been dropped too many times


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*



DwayneAustin said:


>


I'd mark


----------



## shought321

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*



Asenath said:


> That song was terrible, 16 years ago when it was new. Now it's terrible AND dated. Aside from being thematically inappropriate, you know.


Nope it's good.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Theme Music? pfft..I'll worry about that later after they get a better name & ring attire lol


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*



shought321 said:


> Nope it's good.


We'll agree to disagree. (I had my fill of it back then when it was new, and everyone I knew kept playing it _ad infinitum_.)

All discussion of tastes aside, it's dated. And it isn't a good fit to the group.


----------



## heelguy95

TheAverageGuy said:


> There goes The Shield again with their 2002 camera that's been dropped too many times


Yeah, it's kind of a strange effect. I hope they arn't replacing live promos(even though there hasn't been any yet) with those video promos(that only have been airing on Smackdown and not Raw for whatever reason..).


----------



## CM Jewels

Great promo.






Instantly reminded of this.


----------



## x78

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Better quality recording of this:


----------



## Obfuscation

I think they're using it to continue the unpredictable aspect of The Shield. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## RiverFenix

When the Shield breaks up - Ambrose has to be the nutter who said all the truth and honor shit for the lolz, Rollins has to be the earnest guy who really believed the stuff and Reign can just be like "Meh, I just went along to kick some ass".


----------



## Obfuscation

Expected layout. I'm down for that. I think it is unanimous that Rollins can see his best success as a face.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Would think this would suit them alot better:


----------



## Moustache

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

"Massacre" by Thin Lizzy would be pretty perfect, but I don't know if it would work as a heel theme.


----------



## heelguy95

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When the Shield breaks up - Ambrose has to be the nutter who said all the truth and honor shit for the lolz, Rollins has to be the earnest guy who really believed the stuff and Reign can just be like "Meh, I just went along to kick some ass".


Actually, I think Ambrose is doing this justice thing because he's bored and wants to see what would happen if he beats the shit out of random people. Good enough for me!


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Not feeling these NWO style promos. It looks bad. I think it would be more suitable for 1 person instead of a group of 3. Rollins needs to stop talking. Its. Just. Not. Working. Rollins should be somewhat seen and never heard. 

I'm good with Ambrose being the mouthpiece for the group when he's not overacting and posing like a 16 year old girl taking a facebook photo. He's the best talker but a lot of the time he looks so awkward and forced. Just talk. All these weird facial expressions ruin the promos.

Reigns, just stay looking badass & keep the line short & sweet


----------



## Obfuscation

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Not feeling these NWO style promos. It looks bad. I think it would be more suitable for 1 person instead of a group of 3. Rollins needs to stop talking. Its. Just. Not. Working. Rollins should be somewhat seen and never heard.
> 
> I'm good with Ambrose being the mouthpiece for the group when he's not overacting and posing like a 16 year old girl taking a facebook photo. *He's the best talker but a lot of the time he looks so awkward and forced. Just talk. All these weird facial expressions ruin the promos.*
> 
> Reigns, just stay looking badass & keep the line short & sweet


Swing and a miss.

Ambrose fans understand the irony.


----------



## CM Jewels

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Reigns, just stay looking badass & keep the line short & sweet


I bet. :vince2:vince


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*






Use an instrumental track and i would mark.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

I think maybe Jim Johnston has lost his touch. He'll probably write some lackluster riffs and have it recorded by a generic nu-metal band like Downstait or Endeverafter or something.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*






I'd mark.


----------



## Deja Vu

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## Algernon

Given the history of stables over the years, it wouldnt surprise me if Reigns is the one that turns babyface. It happened with Lex Luger in Horsemen and Batista in Evolution. Its better to let the crowd decide rather than force it in one direction like they did with Orton in Evolution. The crowd has a way of gravitating towards the bad ass types.

Ambrose is actually in a great spot because Reigns and Rollins are no threat to him on the mic. He'll be the one carrying all the promos.


----------



## Obfuscation

Saw The Shield on Smackdown this week. Another quality promo. Interesting and nice to see Rollins & Reigns get a bit more mic time. Showcase what they have to offer. Ambrose' segments talking were chilling. 

The excitement they brought to Smackdown was a true highlight. _(the only one minus the main event b/c Smackdown was legit very terrible)_ I'm happy knowing The Shield can create drama & intrigue on a taped show. Whole crowd rose to their feet when their promo ended - looking for them. They're into it. As am I. Damn good sign. (Y)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Ambrose maybe talented but he looks like a jobber


----------



## Cookie Monster

MEGASTARRRR


----------



## NeyNey

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Ambrose maybe talented but he looks like a jobber


Ambrose looks like a fucking king. :bateman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Like a *KING OF THE RING?*

I really think DB needs to feud with Ambrose, there is some interesting chemistry with these 2 that I think may stand out really nice.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Seeing as WWE like to forget how things ever happened, they should have a revamped version of the Nexus theme.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

Falling Apart By Zebrahead.


----------



## Phonetics

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

The Beginning is the end - Smashing Pumpkins would be awesome.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwetlc/2012/tlc-match-tale-of-the-tape-26076345



> *Tale of the tape: Ryback & Team Hell No vs. The Shield*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know The Shield claims to stand for “justice,” but the bigger consideration Sunday will be whether they can keep pace with three of WWE’s hottest competitors, bell–to–bell.
> 
> Until Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns step into the ring for their first officially sanctioned WWE match — a Six-Man Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match against Ryback & WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No —the WWE Universe can only guess how the mysterious invaders will fare against top-level WWE Superstars. (HOW TO WATCH WWE TLC | MATCH PREVIEW)
> 
> To help you get ready for Sunday’s big match and prepare for the potential variables at play, click through this “tale of the tape” to see how the two teams’ stack up in a side-by-side comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precious little information can be gathered about The Shield, as competitors, from their seemingly random attacks. But, one detail that appears bankable is Roman Reigns is the group’s powerhouse. It is off the shoulders of the former Georgia Tech defensive tackle that Ryback, Randy Orton and other Superstars have been launched onto the canvas and through tables. Fiercely intense, laconic and the least experienced members of their respective teams, Reigns and Ryback are analogous Superstars in the context of Sunday's TLC Match.
> 
> Ryback
> Height: 6’3”
> Weight: 291 lbs.
> Hometown: Sin City
> Signature moves: Shell Shocked, Boulder Holder, “Meathook” clothesline
> Accomplishments: Undefeated for nearly seven months; brought WWE Champion CM Punk to the brink of defeat inside Hell in a Cell; nearly won the WWE Title against Punk and John Cena at Survivor Series
> Strengths: Physical power; fearlessness; intensity; massive appetite for competition
> Weaknesses: Loner tendencies; inexperience; mat grappling; untested endurance
> 
> Roman Reigns
> Height: 6’3”
> Weight: 265 lbs.
> Hometown: Pensacola, Fla.
> Signature moves: Powerbomb, leaping clothesline, belly–to–back suplex into a sidewalk slam
> Accomplishments: Disrupted the WWE Title Match at Survivor Series; first-team all-Atlantic Coast Conference defensive tackle (2006)
> Strengths: Sports-entertainment bloodline; mystique; boldness
> Weaknesses: Inexperience; hubris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roman Reigns and Ryback bring unbridled power and brawn to the table, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins represent the component of finesse. Their parallels go even further than that, as the trajectories of both men’s paths to WWE aren’t all that dissimilar. (Both men entered via NXT, albeit different iterations of the WWE Developmental brand, and both men’s names appear in the title histories of certain non-WWE independent promotions.) With tables, ladders and chairs strewn around ringside Sunday, it is unlikely Bryan or Rollins will have much opportunity to showcase his technical prowess or dizzying mat wrestling skills. As their team’s respective highfliers, however, it might be a different story altogether …
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Height: 5’10”
> Weight: 210 lbs.
> Hometown: Aberdeen, Wash.
> Signature moves: “No!” Lock, Cattle Mutilation, missile dropkick
> Accomplishments: World Heavyweight Champion; WWE Tag Team Champion; United States Champion; 2011 SmackDown Money in the Bank winner
> Strengths: Mastery of several wrestling styles; striking ability; deep knowledge of holds and reversals; overall physical fitness
> Weaknesses: Short temper; hot-and-cold relationship with tag partner Kane; the word “Yes!”
> 
> Seth Rollins
> Height: 6’1”
> Weight: 209 lbs.
> Hometown: Davenport, Iowa
> Signature moves: “Avada Kedavra” thrust kick, “Black Out” stomp kick
> Accomplishments: First NXT Champion; FCW Jack Brisco 15 Champion; FCW Florida Heavyweight Champion; FCW Tag Team Champion
> Strengths: Aerial attacks; kicks; devil-may-care attitude (when he hits); endurance
> Weaknesses: Inexperience; devil-may-care attitude (when he misses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounding out both teams are perhaps the match’s most unpredictable competitors, the volatile Kane and the seemingly unhinged Dean Ambrose. Though Kane’s tumultuous personal history is well-documented, far less is known about Ambrose. Just a taste of his tenure in NXT predecessor Florida Championship Wrestling, however, is more than enough to convince any non-believer that the scraggly-haired Ambrose is capable of eerily vicious outbursts.
> 
> Kane
> Height: 7’0”
> Weight: 323 lbs.
> Signature moves: Chokeslam, flying clothesline, enzuigiri
> Accomplishments: WWE Champion; World Heavyweight Champion; WWE Tag Team Champion; ECW Champion; Intercontinental Champion; World Tag Team Champion; WCW Tag Team Champion; Hardcore Champion; 2010 SmackDown Money in the Bank winner
> Strengths: Wealth of experience (including in TLC matches); size and strength; remorselessness
> Weaknesses: Short temper; the date “May 19”
> 
> Dean Ambrose
> Height: 6’4”
> Weight: 225 lbs.
> Hometown: Cincinnati
> Signature moves: Kneelift, Crossface Chicken Wing
> Accomplishments: Took William Regal out of commission in FCW
> Strengths: Submission holds; stubbornness; brawling ability; ruthlessness; strategic; methodical
> Weaknesses: Inexperience; lack of power maneuvers; hotheadedness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in WWE history has a trio of Superstars made its official debut under such bright lights or extreme circumstances as The Shield will do this Sunday. Not only is the group’s first match happening on pay-per-view, but it will also come against the No. 1 contender to WWE Champion CM Punk and the WWE Tag Team Champions. Oh, and it will also be contested in an unorthodox — and highly dangerous — match format.
> 
> Since jumping onto the scene at Survivor Series, The Shield has looked awfully comfortable laying Ryback to waste through wooden tables. But most WWE fans haven’t seen any member of triumvirate so much as lock up with an opponent, let alone test WWE’s premier warriors in a TLC Match. The number of x-factors heading into WWE TLC is considerable, as is the curiosity surrounding this matchup.
> 
> Will The Shield be able to back up their contentious words and weeks of sneak attacks? Or, facing Ryback, Kane and Bryan without the benefit of a surprise, will The Shield rust before the WWE Universe’s very eyes? To find out, make sure to catch WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs live on pay-per-view this Sunday, Dec. 16, at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT. (HOW TO WATCH)


pretty cool article, matching The Shield with their opponents with detail


----------



## Damien

I loved the Smackdown promo and frickin hyped for TLC


----------



## tbp82

Love the Ambrose/Kane comparison because that is where I see Ambrose being at his peak. A upper level guy who is just slightly below the very top. If Hogan, Rock, Austin were the top level guys then Piper, Kane, and Foley were in that just below category I rank Ambrose's potential in that Piper, Kane Foley tier. Reigns has the best chane to reack the Hogan, Rock, Austin tier.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> Love the Ambrose/Kane comparison because that is where I see Ambrose being at his peak. A upper level guy who is just slightly below the very top. If Hogan, Rock, Austin were the top level guys then Piper, Kane, and Foley were in that just below category I rank Ambrose's potential in that Piper, Kane Foley tier. Reigns has the best chane to reack the Hogan, Rock, Austin tier.


again, Reigns lack of charisma is what will hold him back, the same reason Ryback won't be main eventing in 2-3 years time.

Reigns is my least favourite and if he becomes more successful than Ambrose then I fear for the future if they keep pushing big guys with no mic skills and a limited move set.


----------



## rulb

Ambrose is inexperienced? :lmao


----------



## rulb

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I'd mark.



Sound like what Barrett might use.


----------



## Eddie Ray

rulb said:


> Ambrose is inexperienced? :lmao


I suppose a la kayfabe he is...


----------



## FearIs4UP

This is the most excited I've been for a PPV since I went to Mania.

Cannot wait to see this match, and Cena/Ziggler should be really good too.


----------



## kendoo

its hard to believe dean ambrose is 6,4 he seems smaller than rollins


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> again, Reigns lack of charisma is what will hold him back, the same reason Ryback won't be main eventing in 2-3 years time.
> 
> Reigns is my least favourite and if he becomes more successful than Ambrose then I fear for the future if they keep pushing big guys with no mic skills and a limited move set.


Reigns has a ton of charisma, what are you talking about?


----------



## rulb

kendoo said:


> its hard to believe dean ambrose is 6,4 he seems smaller than rollins


The 2002 camera is trolling. :troll:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*






Not this song on it's own, but something VERY similar, as I can't see WWE using Pantera songs.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qa9H5qUmem4#


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: The Sheild need a killer theme tune.*






I'd use this, just because it's awesome.


----------



## Telos

I saw an improvement from Rollins and Reigns in that SmackDown promo. But what made the promo for me were the chilling facial expressions of Ambrose. He does the creepy bit really, _really_ well.


----------



## Victarion

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Rollins needs to stop talking. Its. Just. Not. Working. Rollins should be somewhat seen and never heard.


He's done fine in every promo, except from maybe the first interview where he looked a little shaky. I was literally expecting Jeff Hardy or John Morrison levels of bad the way people had spoken but he's definitely adequate at getting his point across, I think his look kind of helps. He looks like he believes the shield stands for justice, which probably helps sell him as a part of it.


----------



## Asenath

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Like a *KING OF THE RING?*
> 
> I really think DB needs to feud with Ambrose, there is some interesting chemistry with these 2 that I think may stand out really nice.


It was pretty good the first time around.








FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> He's done fine in every promo, except from maybe the first interview where he looked a little shaky.


Speaking has never been Seth Rollins' strong suit. He's a Hardy/RVD type who gets over on his body language and his non-verbal personality. It's just been super awkward since he's decided to try and fix that by mimicking CM Punk's mannerisms. He'll figure it out before too long.


----------



## Telos

_".......................................................................I'M DEAN AMBROSE."_


----------



## iamnotanugget

> Rollins needs to stop talking. Its. Just. Not. Working. Rollins should be somewhat seen and never heard


Well how can you get become better at something if you don't practice?


----------



## Damien

Telos said:


> _".......................................................................I'M DEAN AMBROSE."_


I can't stop watching this! Ambrose is amazing!


----------



## Aficionado

You know how I know Dean Ambrose is the real deal? Pair him with literally anyone on the roster from John Cena to Khali to Brodus Clay...he would make it must see TV everytime. Sorry Miz.


----------



## Damien

Colonel Angus said:


> You know how I know Dean Ambrose is the real deal? Pair him with literally anyone on the roster from John Cena to Khali to Brodus Clay...he would make it must see TV everytime. Sorry Miz.


I watched this last night and was further sold on Ambrose


----------



## Blommen

vampyr said:


> I watched this last night and was further sold on Ambrose


Jeez, how tall is Hero? he's towering above Ambrose?


----------



## Asenath

They're both billed as 6'4".


----------



## NeyNey

29 1/2 hours and I'm feeling like there's only one hour left!
Good Lord! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FearIs4UP

I don't think Rollins is bad, he just has to cut promos with Ambrose who is obviously on another level.

It's not hype anymore. Dean is just that fucking good. Can't wait to see their match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

I'm loving The Shield right now, especially Dean Ambrose. These guys have an edge to them, taking out people left and right. It's great. Hopefully WWE doesn't inject them into any comedic backstage segments like the WWE tends to do with their serious storylines. Have The Shield look intense and ruthless as possible. 

I came up with an interesting idea on a possible CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose/Shield feud. They can continue help CM Punk and Paul Heyman with their deeds until CM Punk starts treating them like lackys in which they finally turn on Punk with Paul Heyman joining forces with The Shield as well. This leads to a big Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk match as the playoff. (Y)


----------



## heelguy95

That's irrelevant said:


> I'm loving The Shield right now, especially Dean Ambrose. These guys have an edge to them and taking out people left and right. It's great. Hopefully WWE doesn't inject theme into any comedic backstage segments like the WWE often tries to do with their serious storyline. Have The Shield look intense and ruthless as possible.
> 
> I came up with an interesting idea on a possible CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose/Shield feud. They can continue help CM Punk and Paul Heyman with their deeds until CM Punk starts treating them like lackys in which they finally turn on Punk with Paul Heyman joining forces with The Shield as well. This leads to a big Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk match as the playoff. (Y)


That's not happening. The only way that could happen is if CM Punk turns face which, evidentally, is not happening anytime soon either. Come up with some more realistic ideas or don't come up with anything at all.


----------



## FearIs4UP

So who do we see The Shield feuding with up until Mania?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

heelguy95 said:


> That's not happening. The only way that could happen is if CM Punk turns face which, evidentally, is not happening anytime soon either. Come up with some more realistic ideas or don't come up with anything at all.


I know it's not going to happen. Just thought I'd share my idea of a possible CM Punk vs The Shield feud. I'll admit my scenario has a bit of holes in it though but eh, at least I tried.


----------



## Smoogle

Who knows but it's pretty hard to be failures when you have ambrose who can talk and you can all wrestler - Rollins isn't bad some people compare him to jeff hardy/morrison but this guy is tolerable to listen to and i haven't thought he's garbage on the mic

Reigns has the perfect look though if he can manage to talk ... LAWD have mercy they will push him to the moon but right now Ambrose is on GOD TIER guy is just fantastic to watch his mannerism just adds more to his MIC skills.


----------



## heelguy95

FearIs4UP said:


> So who do we see The Shield feuding with up until Mania?


How do you know The Shield wont disband before then? The only possible feuds I can think of after they're done with the garbage they're feuding with now is most likely, Randy Orton. They beat the crap out of him and dislocated his shoulder, that has to count for something, right? Any other feuds people think of is complete bullshit.


----------



## FearIs4UP

heelguy95 said:


> How do you know The Shield wont disband before then? The only possible feuds I can think of after they're done with the garbage they're feuding with now is most likely, Randy Orton. They beat the crap out of him and dislocated his shoulder, that has to count for something, right? Any other feuds people think of is complete bullshit.


I don't know that, but I figure they wouldn't create a heel stable for like 2 months and just disband them out of nowhere, especially when they're creating a lot of interest and excitement within the program.


----------



## Asenath

That's irrelevant said:


> I came up with an interesting idea on a possible CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose/Shield feud. They can continue help CM Punk and Paul Heyman with their deeds until CM Punk starts treating them like lackys in which they finally turn on Punk with Paul Heyman joining forces with The Shield as well. This leads to a big Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk match as the playoff. (Y)


There's no money or prestige for Heyman if he turns his back on Punk. He's just some fat, sweaty guy the McMahons look down their noses at, if he's not managing one of the top tier superstars - in the storyline world of WWE, anyway. If Heyman does turn on Punk, it will be for Lesnar.


----------



## TD Stinger

kendoo said:


> its hard to believe dean ambrose is 6,4 he seems smaller than rollins


When you see them stand next to each other (all 3) they're all basically the same height. After watching that Hero/Moxley video I think it's pretty obvious that 6'4 isn't Ambrose's legit height. Hero is about 6'4 - 6'5 himself, and he had a good inch or two on Ambrose. They are all within that 6'2 - 6'3 range.



NeyNey said:


> 29 1/2 hours and I'm feeling like there's only one hour left!
> Good Lord! :mark: :mark: :mark:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTzLLZMrKc 

(Y)


----------



## MOX

FearIs4UP said:


> So who do we see The Shield feuding with up until Mania?


Undertaker vs The Shield at WM 29.

He can have a bit of help maybe to beat them, a couple of run-ins, etc, but ultimately the match ends with a Tombstone on Ambrose, followed quickly by a Chokeslam on Reigns, finishing off with a Last Ride on Rollins.


----------



## NeyNey

TD Stinger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTzLLZMrKc
> 
> (Y)


----------



## WashingtonD

*Roman Reigns is the man*

Second one of these stupid Shield videos now, and yet again Roman Reigns is outshining Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. While Rollins is just total crap talking, Ambrose could be good if he dropped the stupid hair wiping and silly faces that just make him look like he has some kind of mental retardation.

Reigns keeps standing out for me as the main man in The Shield though.. that guy looks, acts and sounds like a badass motherfucker.. if I could see any of the 3 being a main eventer down the line, it would be Roman Reigns :cool2


----------



## Heel

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*

Plus he has the it factor, aka height.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*

That's true. He has everything to be a huge star really


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*

Reigns is playing his role well. And I wouldn't be surprised if he was guy who is pushed the most out of the group considering he's a big guy, got the type of look Vince loves, and the fact he's related to The Rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

rulb said:


> Ambrose is inexperienced? :lmao


On the main roster. Not many peeps even know who Dean is. Don't read too much into it. But you have been humbled so this post probably won't even reach you.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> Second one of these stupid Shield videos now, and yet again Roman Reigns is outshining Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. While Rollins is just total crap talking, Ambrose could be good if he dropped the stupid hair wiping and silly faces that just make him look like he has some kind of mental retardation.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> Second one of these stupid Shield videos now, and yet again Roman Reigns is outshining Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. While Rollins is just total crap talking, Ambrose could be good if he dropped the stupid hair wiping and silly faces that just make him look like he has some kind of mental retardation.
> 
> Reigns keeps standing out for me as the main man in The Shield though.. that guy looks, acts and sounds like a badass motherfucker.. if I could see any of the 3 being a main eventer down the line, it would be Roman Reigns :cool2


the fuck you been smoking? Reigns better on the mic than Ambrose....dude, you high :lmao


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> Second one of these stupid Shield videos now, and yet again Roman Reigns is outshining Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. While Rollins is just total crap talking, Ambrose could be good if he dropped the stupid hair wiping and silly faces that just make him look like he has some kind of mental retardation.
> 
> Reigns keeps standing out for me as the main man in The Shield though.. that guy looks, acts and sounds like a badass motherfucker.. if I could see any of the 3 being a main eventer down the line, it would be Roman Reigns :cool2


Then I guess you'll be pretty sad to hear, get your box of tissues ready, that Ambrose is already being praised by WWE Officials and after The Shield has run its course, they will push him because they see him headlining main event matches. They also said Reigns is still green when it comes to wrestling and isn't yet ready. However, Ambrose and Rollins is.

The only thing standing out is your inability to recognize better talent. You also should start using your brain, because if you did, you'd know that Ambrose is supposed to be unhinged and that everything he does is normal to his gimmick. I agree with you that Rollins isn't very good on the mic.

Ambrose is clearly the person that stands out the most and will, as WWE Officials say, be a headliner.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



heelguy95 said:


> Then I guess you'll be pretty sad to hear, get your box of tissues ready, that Ambrose is already being praised by WWE Officials and after The Shield has run its course, they will push him because they see him headlining main event matches. They also said Reigns is still green when it comes to wrestling and isn't yet ready. However, Ambrose and Rollins is.
> 
> The only thing standing out is your inability to recognize better talent. You also should start using your brain, because if you did, you'd know that Ambrose is supposed to be unhinged and that everything he does is normal to his gimmick. I agree with you that Rollins isn't very good on the mic.
> 
> Ambrose is clearly the person that stands out the most and will, as WWE Officials say, be a headliner.



I get that he's supposed to be crazy, but he's been shit at doing that so far. Maybe he should go and watch some old Mankind tapes to get some hints

Reigns is better on the mic because he only has to say 2 or 3 words and he looks like a main eventer. Ambrose is trying too hard and looks like a phony


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> I get that he's supposed to be crazy, but he's been shit at doing that so far. Maybe he should go and watch some old Mankind tapes to get some hints
> 
> Reigns is better on the mic because he only has to say 2 or 3 words and he looks like a main eventer. Ambrose is trying too hard and looks like a phony


no, Reigns isn't saying much cause he's crap on the mic, you fool.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



Heel said:


> Plus he has the it factor, aka height.


 He's no taller than Ambrose or Rollins. He's bigger, obviously, but not taller.


----------



## TD Stinger

NeyNey said:


>


I think you have drinking a lot of this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs

Also, total newbie question if you don't mind. How in the blue hell do you embed? Literally, it must be obvious but I honestly don't know how. I'm not that great w/ computers. Took me forever just to become a member, lol.


----------



## NeyNey

TD Stinger said:


> Also, total newbie question if you don't mind. How in the blue hell do you embed? Literally, it must be obvious but I honestly don't know how. I'm not that great w/ computers. Took me forever just to become a member, lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*qRuNxHqwazs* <- use the letters after the "="
[ youtube ] qRuNxHqwazs [ /youtube ]

(Y)
Somewhere here was a thread about this, but can't find it right now.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Moxley cuts a promo on Bob Saget at 17:45






Actually this whole video was pretty interesting, including an epic speech by Roddy Piper to the Dragon Gate USA's lockerroom


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



Eddie Ray said:


> no, Reigns isn't saying much cause he's crap on the mic, you fool.


He isn't 'terrible' at all, I don't know why you keep criticizing Reigns but I'm guessing it's based on stereotypes alone.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> Reigns keeps standing out for me as the main man in The Shield though.. that guy looks, acts and sounds like a badass motherfucker.. if I could see any of the 3 being a main eventer down the line, it would be Roman Reigns :cool2


vince2vince2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



Heel said:


> Plus he has the it factor, aka height.


:lmao

He's not even the tallest guy of the group, iirc.


----------



## SteenIsGod

They are all gonna die in 2 months if they don't get a proper leader that has name value.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



WashingtonD said:


> I get that he's supposed to be crazy, but he's been shit at doing that so far. Maybe he should go and watch some old Mankind tapes to get some hints
> 
> Reigns is better on the mic because he only has to say 2 or 3 words and he looks like a main eventer. Ambrose is trying too hard and looks like a phony












eh...? I am not a reign hater but I disagree with you and I am blown away that you can get that much out of reigns being completely monotone now if you consider him fantastic you must love the work of a plethora of wrestlers that are current because dude there is so much monotone fucks in WWE right now I'll take a phony guy as you say with odd ass mannerisms over a guy who zero energy


----------



## CamillePunk

Reigns is just kind of there. Rollins takes me out of it a little. Ambrose drives the engine. He's the clearly superior member of the group as far as entertainment skills go. He's got that je ne sais quoi quality that captures my attention.


----------



## Telos

CamillePunk said:


> Reigns is just kind of there. Rollins takes me out of it a little. Ambrose drives the engine. He's the clearly superior member of the group as far as entertainment skills go. He's got that je ne sais quoi quality that captures my attention.


Agreed. Ambrose just stands out.

The brilliant thing about him is how he sells the event in his promos. Back in his Moxley days, he made sure you knew the date and location, as well as how badly he plans on dismembering his opponent. He makes the matches seem a lot bigger than they are. The Ambrose/Regal rivalry in FCW was intense, and both guys sold the hell out of it.

_"At the TLC pay-per-view, BRING TABLES!!! BRING LADDERS!!! BRING CHAIRS!!! The Shield... brings the sword."_

Can't wait.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> Agreed. Ambrose just stands out.
> 
> The brilliant thing about him is how he sells the event in his promos. Back in his Moxley days, he made sure you knew the date and location, as well as how badly he plans on dismembering his opponent. He makes the matches seem a lot bigger than they are. The Ambrose/Regal rivalry in FCW was intense, and both guys sold the hell out of it.
> 
> _"At the TLC pay-per-view, BRING TABLES!!! BRING LADDERS!!! BRING CHAIRS!!! The Shield... brings the sword."_
> 
> Can't wait.


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


>


LOL I had the same problem trying to rep you earlier today.


----------



## iamnotanugget

From house show tonight in Wilkes Barre, PA



> Ryback and Team Hell No defeated The Shield. Bryan got jumped by The Shield as he was making his way to the ring. Kane came out, but he got jumped too. Finally Ryback came in and cleared the ring of The Shield. Team Hell No recovered and the match was back and forth. Ryback and Team Hell No won the match after Ryback pinned Ambrose with Shellshocked. After the match, Ryback and Team Hell No hugged.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> LOL I had the same problem trying to rep you earlier today.


Lol. 


> After the match, Ryback and Team Hell No hugged.


OMG!!! :lmao


----------



## Telos

iamnotanugget said:


> Go to 4:50 and watch this. This man is freaking GOLD. I can't wait to see him let loose!
> 
> HWA: Episode #9 of The Pulse
> 
> Also I've watched every single video on here:
> 
> Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley megapost


Reposting this for the Ambrose/Moxley megapost link for anyone who missed it. Promo porn right there. :ambrose


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I actually like Reigns. Usually his style of charisma shows during the beatdowns when he starts yelling stuff, roaring, and occasionally doing headbutts. Subtle, but fun character stuff.

Even though I followed him during ROH, Rollins is my least favorite member of The Shield. It kind of feels like Richie Steamboat is in the group (a guy who just isn't a convincing heel). Which is funny, because I liked Rollins in Age of the Fall. He just doesn't fit.


----------



## Da Silva

Makes me sad to read that Ambrose ate the pin


----------



## Honey Bucket

Da Silva said:


> Makes me sad to read that Ambrose ate the pin


It's a house show, calm the fuck down.


----------



## floyd2386

Haha! Ryback pinned Ambrose at the house show. I shall endlessly laugh my ass off if that's a preview of what's to come. Won't surprise me one bit, it's Vince's boy vs the IWC's. Team Hug Me More!

Only thing that stands out to me about Dean is the fact he hits like a little girl. "But that's his character, he's 'unstable'." Yeah, so is AJ, is that why they hit the same way? Is Deanne Amber Rose going to skip to the ring as well because he's "unstable"? I'm sure you all would think it's the greatest thing ever if he did of course.:no:


----------



## FearIs4UP

floyd2386 said:


> Haha! Ryback pinned Ambrose at the house show. I shall endlessly laugh my ass off if that's a preview of what's to come. Won't surprise me one bit, it's Vince's boy vs the IWC's. Team Hug Me More!
> 
> Only thing that stands out to me about Dean is the fact he hits like a little girl. "But that's his character, he's 'unstable'." Yeah, so is AJ, is that why they hit the same way? Is Deanne Amber Rose going to skip to the ring as well because he's "unstable"? I'm sure you all would think it's the greatest thing ever if he did of course.:no:


What in God's name are you talking about?


----------



## Telos

floyd2386 said:


> Haha! Ryback pinned Ambrose at the house show. I shall endlessly laugh my ass off if that's a preview of what's to come. Won't surprise me one bit, it's Vince's boy vs the IWC's. Team Hug Me More!
> 
> Only thing that stands out to me about Dean is the fact he hits like a little girl. "But that's his character, he's 'unstable'." Yeah, so is AJ, is that why they hit the same way? Is Deanne Amber Rose going to skip to the ring as well because he's "unstable"? I'm sure you all would think it's the greatest thing ever if he did of course.:no:


----------



## floyd2386

FearIs4UP said:


> What in God's name are you talking about?


Which part? The fact that he hits like AJ?


----------



## Obfuscation

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I actually like Reigns. Usually his style of charisma shows during the beatdowns when he starts yelling stuff, roaring, and occasionally doing headbutts. Subtle, but fun character stuff.
> 
> Even though I followed him during ROH, Rollins is my least favorite member of The Shield. It kind of feels like Richie Steamboat is in the group (a guy who just isn't a convincing heel). Which is funny, because I liked Rollins in Age of the Fall. He just doesn't fit.


Age of the Fall was a bit of a more convincing gimmick for him, but I think Rollins is fine in The Shield. If he doesn't feel as if he fits like the other to do, then that could be used as a solid catalyst in the future to have him go face. I'll look at the positives on that point.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

floyd2386 said:


> Which part? The fact that he hits like AJ?


:lmao I know you mad 'cause Ambrose is getting a ton of praise and exposure and your boy Tyson Kidd isn't and if trolling this thread is your way of dealing with that, cool. These are hard times for you and being a child, it must be hard for you to express yourself properly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ambrose - Tyson Kidd. It's all good in my book. They're both awesome at what they set out to do. No need for trolling.


----------



## Smoogle

floyd2386 said:


> Which part? The fact that he hits like AJ?


If you could gif AJ attacking and Ambrose attacking and put it side by side you'd win the battle probably and ether the soul also it would make me laugh if they had similar punches while mounting a beat down.


----------



## floyd2386

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> :lmao I know you mad 'cause Ambrose is getting a ton of praise and exposure and your boy Tyson Kidd isn't and if trolling this thread is your way of dealing with that, cool. These are hard times for you and being a child, it must be hard for you to express yourself properly.


Ha! That's funny. I know Kidd is going nowhere, I'm not some uber mark for him, I just really enjoy his in ring work. Know what my real beef is? I don't see what the big deal is with this guy. I heard the hype and eventually thought "man, I gotta check this dude out". I watched his stuff and thought "that's it? Disappointing." Honestly I could tolerate him, but motherfucker, every fucking thread, no matter the subject, in come his little fucking fanboys. Most of you are like little fucking preteens going crazy for fucking Beiber or little 5 year olds going crazy for Cena. He's like a fucking virus spreading through the forum.



Smoogle said:


> If you could gif AJ attacking and Ambrose attacking and put it side by side you'd win the battle probably and ether the soul also it would make me laugh if they had similar punches while mounting a beat down.


Honestly I don't know how to make gifs using a tablet (all I have access to right now) except for gif soup which is a pain in the ass and I'm feeling a little too lazy to find the right clips right now.


----------



## kendoo

house shows are just a warm up, no need to take any notice of the results


----------



## Obfuscation

Seth Rollins worked vs Cody Rhodes on a house show earlier this year. So, yeah. Means nothing. Simply a tryout to see how the chemistry works, crowd reacts, etc.


----------



## heelguy95

I'm sure you all are aware of the house show where The Shield vs. Babyfaces happend. Rybitch and Team Hell No hugged? I'm sure that sent home the kids happy.

The Shield fans will be impressed and happy to hear that a fan in attendance noted that they looked very impressive in the ring, but I already knew they would and I'm sure you did too.

I can't wait for Ambrose to finally debut in a match, let alone the main event, let alone a tables, ladders, and CHAIRS match! Also we get to, hopefully, hear their entrance theme!

Link: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1216/558782/ryback/


----------



## Dallas

I think A-Ry beat Ryback clean on a house show earlier this year, as a little note to anyone thinking the house show victory means anything.


----------



## BehindYou

I get how u could get annoyed with people singing ambrose's praises all over the place but this is the shield's thread lol....


----------



## Damien

Not long


----------



## Huganomics

I wonder if they'll wrestle in actual ring gear or their uniforms. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Hambuganomics said:


> I wonder if they'll wrestle in actual ring gear or their uniforms. :lol


Let's hope they arent keeping their uniforms on. Would be hard to fap on that, or not? Oh wait.


----------



## DA

The Shield gon' whoop dat ass tonight :jordan2


----------



## Aficionado

I can clearly see why Reigns stands out as a "badass motherfucker". He brings an intimidating presence to the ring and has a sick jumping clothesline I'm sure will be one of his signature moves. The thing is, they have barely scratched the surface of displaying their individual characters. Once they begin to showcase what they have, it will be much easier to see that all three have their own specific merits that will attract certain fans. I can tell that the vast majority of the current Ambrose detractors are uneducated on the subject or simply choosing to be ignorant. Of course, there are the trolls who think it's cool just to go against the grain. Only in this case, they just look like fools.


----------



## Blommen

So what are the odds of a smarky crowd of New Yorkers marking for the Shield tonight?


----------



## SonoShion

Blommen said:


> So what are the odds of a smarky crowd of New Yorkers marking for the Shield tonight?


Pretty sure to hear some D.Bryan and Ambrose chants.


----------



## Bushmaster

I never Iunderstood nor will I ever will why some ppl start trolling or hating a specific wrestler because they have so many fans/marks. Your really hating someone because they are getting tons of support and praise? 

Excited for tonight, curious to see how the match will work with 6 of them in the ring. Since its a TLC match im assuming Ryback will be involved and bot taking out during the match.


----------



## Damien

Hambuganomics said:


> I wonder if they'll wrestle in actual ring gear or their uniforms. :lol


That would be awkward :shocked:


----------



## STEVALD

I'm all excited for tonight, it better be good.


----------



## Blommen

I think the Shield is going to ambush Ryback before the match and have Orton take his place. That way WWE doesn't ruin a good think with The Shield and Ryback can still stay "undefeated" and not lose momentum as much.

thoughts?


----------



## Gn1212

Does anyone know how they will wrestle? I mean with their original wrestling attires or their "Shield" clothes?


----------



## Green Light

Blommen said:


> I think the Shield is going to ambush Ryback before the match and have Orton take his place. That way WWE doesn't ruin a good think with The Shield and Ryback can still stay "undefeated" and not lose momentum as much.
> 
> thoughts?


- Orton is legitimately injured
- Ryback isn't undefeated


----------



## Death Rider

Blommen said:


> I think the Shield is going to ambush Ryback before the match and have Orton take his place. That way WWE doesn't ruin a good think with The Shield and Ryback can still stay "undefeated" and not lose momentum as much.
> 
> thoughts?


Orton won't wrestle tonight. He suffered a legit injury at tribute to the troops and is taking time off


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kendoo

if this fued had another 2 weeks to go it would have been the most awesome thing wwe had built up for a while now


----------



## jamal.

tbh it would be nice if The Shield would just wear all black trunks, knee-pads, accessories, etc.


----------



## Telos

Colonel Angus said:


> I can clearly see why Reigns stands out as a "badass motherfucker". He brings an intimidating presence to the ring and has a sick jumping clothesline I'm sure will be one of his signature moves. The thing is, they have barely scratched the surface of displaying their individual characters. Once they begin to showcase what they have, it will be much easier to see that all three have their own specific merits that will attract certain fans. *I can tell that the vast majority of the current Ambrose detractors are uneducated on the subject or simply choosing to be ignorant. Of course, there are the trolls who think it's cool just to go against the grain. Only in this case, they just look like fools.*


QFT. (Y)


----------



## Telos

jamal. said:


> tbh it would be nice if The Shield would just wear all black trunks, knee-pads, accessories, etc.


Yup, they are a team after all and it would be refreshing to see them in actual wrestling attire. But I think most likely they're going to wear the same gear they've been wearing all this time. Big Boss Man and Bull Buchanan were able to wrestle in it, so the same will probably hold true for The Shield.


----------



## floyd2386

Turbo Man Prime said:


> I never Iunderstood nor will I ever will why some ppl start trolling or hating a specific wrestler because they have so many fans/marks. Your really hating someone because they are getting tons of support and praise?


Support and praise is fine. Dropping his name in a fuckload of ddifferent threads that have nothing to do with him is another. People wanted him to debut as the fucking Raw GM for fuck's sake..

As I have said, I watched his stuff and wasn't impressed, but I could have tolerated him if I didn't have to put up with seeing his goddamn marks popping up in every fucking thread before his debut trying to shoehorn him into damn near every storyline. I was sick of him before he even debuted.

Why am I in this thread then? I see some potential in Reigns, but that may change.


----------



## Eddie Ray

floyd2386 said:


> Support and praise is fine. Dropping his name in a fuckload of ddifferent threads that have nothing to do with him is another. People wanted him to debut as the fucking Raw GM for fuck's sake..
> 
> As I have said, I watched his stuff and wasn't impressed, but I could have tolerated him if I didn't have to put up with seeing his goddamn marks popping up in every fucking thread before his debut trying to shoehorn him into damn near every storyline. I was sick of him before he even debuted.
> 
> Why am I in this thread then? I see some potential in Reigns, but that may change.


maybe several months ago but now most people keep it in the sheild thread, unless its the shield sigs you've been seeing but that surely doesn't count if their reply had nothing to do with it.

I rarely see ambrose drop ins, maybe once a few days, if im 'lucky'. If you are here though, then that surely should be expected


----------



## Eddie Ray

I don't have an issue with them being in riot gear, its in character and shows consistency. I just wanna see him in the ring.


----------



## The GOAT One

You guys prepared for tonight? 

:buried


----------



## Example

Wonder what their entrance music will be like, would be pretty cool if they didn't have any and just came though the crowd like they have been doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

floyd2386 said:


> Support and praise is fine. Dropping his name in a fuckload of ddifferent threads that have nothing to do with him is another. People wanted him to debut as the fucking Raw GM for fuck's sake..
> 
> As I have said, I watched his stuff and wasn't impressed, but I could have tolerated him if I didn't have to put up with seeing his goddamn marks popping up in every fucking thread before his debut trying to shoehorn him into damn near every storyline. I was sick of him before he even debuted.
> 
> Why am I in this thread then? I see some potential in Reigns, but that may change.


Ambrose was barely in any threads. He was occasionally mentioned as a potential opponent for someone or some n00b created a thread because they didn't know about the Ambrose one in the NXT section, but other than that most of the 'mentions' were from people who were trying to be funny or complaining about Ambrose marks.

Either way, the fact that this upset you so much and that you are still trying desperately not to like Ambrose and The Shield is pretty weird IMO.


----------



## Duke Silver

Hating a wrestler because his fans are overly-enthusiastic is one of the more bizarre behaviors of the IWC. As soon as a talent gets praised a detractor will pop-up to tell everyone that he sucks. Not because he's untalented, but because his fans think he's too talented. It happens with just about every genuinely exciting new prospect the WWE brings in.

Fanboys are annoying as all shit, I get that. The Rocky/Punk mark war was the bane of this forums existence for a good six months (honestly the most annoying time-period I've ever spent on a forum), but that's no reason to start hating the performer. Hate the "idiots" that won't shut up about the guy.

On a completely separate note: I'm all kinds of hyped to see what Bryan, Ambrose and Rollins have planned for tonight. :mark:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Roman Reigns is the man*



TD Stinger said:


> He's no taller than Ambrose or Rollins. He's bigger, obviously, but not taller.





Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> :lmao
> He's not even the tallest guy of the group, iirc.


I know. I was quoting Ziggler, who once said that on Ryder's show.


----------



## NeyNey

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Well, I'm proud to be an Ambrose mark.
Don't give a fuck about haters.










Oh man, I'm so excited! 
I know that's the word I use the most in here but... 
That's just the way it is. :mark:
I hope they will wrestle in their ring gear too, but I don't think so.
I'm looking forward to their entrance. (If they'll have one.)


----------



## SonoShion

Do they already have a theme song?


----------



## rockdig1228

Scrooge McDuck said:


> Hating a wrestler because his fans are overly-enthusiastic is one of the more bizarre behaviors of the IWC. As soon as a talent gets praised a detractor will pop-up to tell everyone that he sucks. Not because he's untalented, but because his fans think he's too talented. It happens with just about every genuinely exciting new prospect the WWE brings in.
> 
> Fanboys are annoying as all shit, I get that. The Rocky/Punk mark war was the bane of this forums existence for a good six months (honestly the most annoying time-period I've ever spent on a forum), but that's no reason to start hating the performer. Hate the "idiots" that won't shut up about the guy.
> 
> On a completely separate note: I'm all kinds of hyped to see what Bryan, Ambrose and Rollins have planned for tonight. :mark:


^What he said, times 1000.


----------



## Telos

Scrooge McDuck said:


> Hating a wrestler because his fans are overly-enthusiastic is one of the more bizarre behaviors of the IWC. As soon as a talent gets praised a detractor will pop-up to tell everyone that he sucks. Not because he's untalented, but because his fans think he's too talented. It happens with just about every genuinely exciting new prospect the WWE brings in.
> 
> Fanboys are annoying as all shit, I get that. The Rocky/Punk mark war was the bane of this forums existence for a good six months (honestly the most annoying time-period I've ever spent on a forum), but that's no reason to start hating the performer. Hate the "idiots" that won't shut up about the guy.
> 
> On a completely separate note: I'm all kinds of hyped to see what Bryan, Ambrose and Rollins have planned for tonight. :mark:


Thank you!

And oh man, I forgot about that stupid Rock/Punk mark plague. This forum may become uninhabitable come Royal Rumble time.


----------



## trevs909

I am really excited about this! Hope they don't fuck it up like all the others that had potential.


----------



## NeyNey

:bateman


----------



## Jotunheim

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


:bateman love that profile pic on rollins


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


your excitement is making me twitchy, damn it....stop making me excited *assumes fetal position and rolls around*


----------



## NeyNey

> *assumes fetal position and rolls around*


:lmao


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

NeyNey said:


> :bateman


----------



## Coffey

At the end of the day, it is still a WWE PPV at the end of the worst year in recent memory. So my expectations are low. I think a lot of y'all are setting yourself up for a huge fall. I anticipate the worst & hope for the best. I think that is all any of us can do. I can't foresee WWE wanting Ryback to lose on three straight PPVs. So I fully expect The Shield to lose tonight because in the eyes of WWE, they aren't anybody yet. I am not expecting the return of Brock or anything like that. I think we'll get a couple ooh & awe spots throughout the night, maybe two good matches & that'll be the whole show.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Eddie Ray said:


> *assumes fetal position and rolls around*


Almost spit out my drink :lol



> Tonight we change the world - Seth Rollins


----------



## Dean/Moxley

NeyNey said:


> :bateman










:mark:


----------



## jamal.

Dean with that ECW toboggan, swag.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Wouldn't this song be suitable for "The Shield"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uRc_9CiOew

Justice. :ambrose


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Dean/Moxley said:


> Wouldn't this song be suitable for "The Shield"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uRc_9CiOew
> 
> Justice. :ambrose


I could see them coming out to this and it being used in a video package for sure. Good find.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm gonna try getting off early to at least catch the main event (which it better be!!) I'm super amped for this!!!!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

Dean/Moxley said:


> Wouldn't this song be suitable for "The Shield"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uRc_9CiOew
> 
> Justice. :ambrose


was that on a wwe game a while ago...it seems familiar


----------



## NeyNey

jamal. said:


> Spoiler: Pic


CHANGE THE WORDL!!!111 (Y)


> I'm super amped for this!!!!!


YEAH!!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Eddie Ray said:


> was that on a wwe game a while ago...it seems familiar


Not entirely sure. It was the main theme for Extreme Rules 2011, though.


----------



## Shazayum

Are they gonna wrestle in ring gear or the stuff they've been wearing?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

"We had mistakenly reported in our results from last night's WWE live event in Wilkes-Barre, PA, that Ryback & Team Hell No defeated The Shield via pinfall after Ryback hit Dean Ambrose with Shellshocked. Ryback & Team Hell No actually won the match via disqualification. Ryback had Ambrose in position for Shellshocked, but was hit with a chair by Roman Reigns, which prompted the DQ. After the match was over, Ryback hit Ambrose with Shellshocked. We fixed the original report, you can read full results from last night's WWE live event at this link."

Sounds a bit more pleasant. Ambrose did not "eat" the pin.


----------



## Damien

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

Nevermind, it was already pointed out.


----------



## Aficionado

jamal. said:


> Dean with that ECW toboggan, swag.


Love how the dude's shirt just happens to say "CHAMPS". Pretty much, yeah, LOL.


----------



## heelguy95

You guys will be happy to know that Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns are in the featured Superstars list on WWE.com.

If your bored, you can check out this dumbass WWE poll: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who...angerous-participant-in-the-six-man-tlc-match

And isn't CM Punk going to be in live attendance watching The Shield match? I remember him saying that. This could provide a distraction to Ryback, and the numbers game will come to fruition as it will be 2 vs. 3. This is a potential way for The Shield to win.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

heelguy95 said:


> You guys will be happy to know that Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns are in the featured Superstars list on WWE.com.
> 
> If your bored, you can check out this dumbass WWE poll: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who...angerous-participant-in-the-six-man-tlc-match
> 
> Dean Ambrose in 3rd place winning by 8%.


Ryback most dangerous?


----------



## -Extra-

#ShieldOrRiot :ryder1


----------



## Stad

jamal. said:


> Dean with that ECW *toboggan*, swag.


Toboggan? you mean a toque? lol


----------



## Telos

2:05

_"What I want... IS BRYAN DANIELSON'S HEAD... ON A STICK!!!"_


----------



## 199630

Can someone explain to me how The Shield got their "contract"?

Because in November, Brad Maddox comes from developmental, wants a contract, then Vince makes him earn his contract in a match.

Then a few weeks later, The Shield comes up from developmental, jumps a bunch of people, never have a match, never asks for contracts .. but then not only gets contracts, but gets the main event spot on the *next* PPV, something which I don't think any developmental newcomers have ever done in company history. Even Nexus waited 2 or 3 months before the main event.

It just makes. no. sense.


----------



## heelguy95

Wow, Ambrose must have smoked a lot of cigarettes back then to have a voice like that. Or maybe it's just young age. Maybe both.


----------



## DA

coconutcrusher said:


> It just makes. no. sense.


:vince2


----------



## x78

coconutcrusher said:


> Can someone explain to me how The Shield got their "contract"?
> 
> Because in November, Brad Maddox comes from developmental, wants a contract, then Vince makes him earn his contract in a match.
> 
> Then a few weeks later, The Shield comes up from developmental, jumps a bunch of people, never have a match, never asks for contracts .. but then not only gets contracts, but gets the main event spot on the *next* PPV, something which I don't think any developmental newcomers have ever done in company history. Even Nexus waited 2 or 3 months before the main event.
> 
> It just makes. no. sense.


They are WWE contracted wrestlers. Maddox wasn't, in kayfabe he just had a contract as a referee which was terminated.


----------



## heelguy95

coconutcrusher said:


> Can someone explain to me how The Shield got their "contract"?
> 
> Because in November, Brad Maddox comes from developmental, wants a contract, then Vince makes him earn his contract in a match.
> 
> Then a few weeks later, The Shield comes up from developmental, jumps a bunch of people, never have a match, never asks for contracts .. but then not only gets contracts, but gets the main event spot on the *next* PPV, something which I don't think any developmental newcomers have ever done in company history. Even Nexus waited 2 or 3 months before the main event.
> 
> It just makes. no. sense.


Maybe because they have talent unlike the Nexus? It just does make sense. You've got Ambrose who has been being praised by WWE Superstars, WWE Hall of Famers, and WWE Officials. They all have the experience, and youth. Tell me, have you watched either video promos they made on Smackdown? You're either blind, deaf, or both. Your blood must be boiling due to your ignorance.. The Shield is main event material. Ask Mick Foley, ask Jim Ross, ask CM Punk, ask your mother, ask your father, ask your next door neighbour. The Shield blows the doors off EVERYTHING.


----------



## kendoo

tables ladders chairs gonna be some carnage tonight


----------



## Trifektah

I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


----------



## x78

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


Good for you.


----------



## kendoo

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


those tables matches were the stuff of legend, it would be extremly difficult to beat any of the table matches from back then, this one tonight should be the next best thing in this day n age


----------



## NoyK

So hyped of for tonight :mark:

Us Ambrose marks actually got what we wanted. Him debuting in a main-event storyline, and his first match in a (probably) main-event PPV. :mark:


----------



## Damien

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


:ambrose2


----------



## Stad

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


Yeah, that won't be happening.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


:ti


----------



## Asenath

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


----------



## CM Jewels

My body is ready.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

CM Jewels said:


> My body is ready.


----------



## heelguy95

Who's ready for some justice tonight?


----------



## Trifektah

stadw0n306 said:


> Yeah, that won't be happening.


You disagree? Is it because of the WWE's great track record with creating new groups with young talent and having them last a long time with multiple, meaningful storylines? OH WAIT.........


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Trifektah said:


> You disagree? Is it because of the WWE's great track record with creating new groups with young talent and having them last a long time with multiple, meaningful storylines? OH WAIT.........


It's a nice assumption. Although, to venture as far as to state that they would be out of T.v around Wrestlemania is a bit ludicrous.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Hopefully, the Shield will obtain good spots.


----------



## iamnotanugget

That match was everything I hoped it would be and more. That is all.


----------



## DA

These guys are legit


----------



## Snothlisberger

I'm so happy I watched this ppv.


----------



## heelguy95

God, that match was fucking amazing. Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns endured and spewed such great wrestling and entertainment. From Ambrose trash talking Ryback, calling Daniel a goatface to Rollins going through a million tables to Reigns doing whatever! FUCKING EPIC. Perfect ending! The Shield is awesome! Yep, "THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS!"


----------



## CM Jewels

Trifektah said:


> I fully expect the Shield to be jobbed out and taken off TV before Wrestlemania.


El Oh El.

Shield was booked strongly tonight. I am pleased.

#ThatsWhatHappens


----------



## Sephiroth

That was a crazy awesome match. Not only is it great to see Shield doing so well, but it was even better to see the crowd not really get behind Ryback.


----------



## Green Light

Yeah not a good night for Ryback :no:

Sick bump from Rollins, looks like he wacked his head pretty bad. Hope the guy is ok. And I pretty much have to agree with the hype, it's impossible not to like Ambrose

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS :mark:


----------



## Nimbus

One of the guys from the shield was Overselling a lot, good match tho.


----------



## Duke6881

That was Amazing. THAT IS ALL


----------



## Bushmaster

What a match by them. They all had their moments which were awesome. These guys are def the future. God do I hope they are in the back and other members of the roster are congratulating them on an amazing debut.

Hope Seth is alright and isnt really hurt. Hate when injuries ruin a stable or tag team run.


----------



## SinJackal

Great match all around by everyone invovled. They all worked pretty well throughout the match (including Team Hell No and Ryback), and all of them were invovled in multiple big spots.

One of the more exciting matches of the year tbh.

Looks like WWE has put plot armor on The Shield though. They're probably not going to lose to anyone when working as a group until Wrestlemania or even later. Kinda takes a lot of the fun out of their matches imo when the outcome is too obvious. Like how it's been for CM Punk for most of this year.


----------



## Aficionado

I love how their theme is another Jim Johnson epic complete with a sweet intro. Best one since Lesnar's.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

Fucking fantastic match. Why it wasn't the main event is beyond me, but I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## NeyNey

It was just epic. I can't put it in words. 
These 3 are so awesome together.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Colonel Angus said:


> I love how their theme is another Jim Johnson epic complete with a sweet intro. Best one since Lesnar's.


Glad I am not the only one to be honest. I thought the theme was fucking epic.


----------



## 11rob2k

Great showing by all three of them tonight, Credit to Seth for taking that table spot damn near killed him. wwe made three new stars tonight hopefully they don't mess this up like the Nexus angle. 

Should have been the main event AJ turning on Cena didn't have to close to show, The shield closing the show would have worked much better.


----------



## x78

MOTY easily. I'm kind of sour that the match didn't close the show, but whatever.


----------



## Stad

I need to hear the theme again to make a judgement on it.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## kronos96

Agreed. It was a great match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great debut match.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Moment of the night:


----------



## Gene_Wilder

already better than anything the nexus did


----------



## TomahawkJock

Anyone know what their theme is called?


----------



## nikola123

Is Seth okay?
That looked like a legit concussion


----------



## x78

Gene_Wilder said:


> already better than anything the nexus did


No shit, because Nexus were a bunch of jobbers thrown together whereas these three are main eventers.


----------



## Green Light

Shield literally buried Kane. These guys must be Triple H's workout buddies :buried


----------



## Blommen

the way the crowd went crazy as they entered through the stands.... #marked

fucking amazing match, goddammit these guys are brilliant!


----------



## The Enforcer

I loved every second of the match tonight and all of the guys looked great. Reigns played the powerhouse role very well, Ambrose showed a lot of the unhinged character so many of us like, and Rollins pulled off the spot of the night. Can't really argue with how the ending of the match was booked either as Ryback was protected and Danielson doesn't look weak by being taken down by 2 guys.


----------



## Annihilus

nikola123 said:


> Is Seth okay?
> That looked like a legit concussion


I think it takes a little time to diagnose one because they have to scan him with some machinery.. but i'd bet money he was concussed there, he fell a little short of the pile of tables so he landed head-first on one or two of them.

I think the Shield was supposed to all be standing strong at the end of the match, but Rollins couldnt even stand on his own, Ambrose was practically holding him up by his neck because he couldnt support himself, and his face looked like he was loopy and out of it like someone who jut had their brains rattled a little.


----------



## animus

TomahawkJock said:


> Anyone know what their theme is called?


Good question... trying to find it on youtube


----------



## Mr Eagles

*THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*

All three members of The Shield are going to be stars in the WWE. They have the "it" factor imo. AJ beating up Vickie, but helping Dolph might make Dolph choose Vickie over AJ and finally dump her ass. Let's just hope they are able to keep the momentum up on RAW. I really don't think they should slow down Shield's momentum...let them go to the top. Not as high as Evolution obviously, but don't turn them into jobbers like Nexus.


----------



## IHateKofiKingston

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*

Roman Reigns is going to be huge. He's got dat look.

Cant wait for RAW.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*



IHateKofiKingston said:


> Roman Reigns is going to be huge. He's got dat look.
> 
> Cant wait for RAW.


Yay, another Roman Reigns fan. Damn, he's impressive. He's definitely got the look. He could go places.

Ambrose is Ambrose. What else is there to say? Of all the guys out there tonight, he worked the best in that match in terms of adding character. You know, typical Ambrose just acting like a psycho shit. One thing I've always admired about Ambrose since the Moxley days, is that he pulls of the psycho gimmick without even trying too hard. It just feels so natural. It's not like he acts all weird and talks weird and dresses weird but somehow he comes off like a freak yet somehow looks normal.

As for Rollins, yeah. I think WWE knew why they chose him of all people to do the big spot. I don't see much for him other than the guy to deliver in big time matches. He could get an odd WWE title reign. Matter of fact, I think Rollins will quicker become WWE champ than Ambrose but I just don't care much for him. And neither does the WWE. Jeff Hardy V 2.0 in this guy in terms of popularity and the E just recognizing it and rewarding it respectively.

But Roman Reigns in DA MAN!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*

Shame probably less than 150,000 people bought the PPV and actually saw what happened. Oh well and I suppose the streamers too.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*

Brilliant match. Reigns really impressed me and I like Ambrose and Rollins. MOTY for me.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*



Green Light said:


> Shame probably less than 150,000 people bought the PPV and actually saw what happened. Oh well and I suppose the streamers too.


Yeah, I wish they could have done something like this on RAW...maybe they still will. They were over as fuck tonight and something like this on RAW would capitalize on their popularity.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: THAT was how you get people excited to tune in for RAW!*



Green Light said:


> Shame probably less than 150,000 people bought the PPV and actually saw what happened. Oh well and I suppose the streamers too.


Trust me, if I had the money I'd be buying every single damn WWE PPV.


----------



## Smoogle




----------



## Bearodactyl

Yep, he landed just a little bit short so the second row of tables didn't break his fall and he hit his head against the bottom table pretty awkwardly. Based on that I'd not be surprised if he doesn't make an appearance tomorrow but takes a few days rest. Concussions are weird things though, sometimes they're over (symptomatically speaking) quite fast yet sometimes the effects linger for quite a bit. Wait and see, but I sure hope he's fine because I loved that match, and I want moaarrr now...


----------



## Mr. I

If he was seriously injured (like a neck/head injury), Ambrose and Reigns wouldn't have touched him, let alone pulled him to his feet and helped him backstage. He presumably told them he was well enough to stand.

Probably has a concussion, though, which sucks, but it could be worse.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why do ppl like Roman so much? For me its Dean,Seth then Roman. in each promo the Shield have done ive actually enjoyed Seth alot but for some reason ppl say he is Jeff Hardy bad. Roman looks like a star but theres plenty of ppl who have looked like stars and have gone nowhere.


----------



## Smoogle

meh personally I don't care to pick anymore all three of these guys are badass to me and i hope they all succeed.


----------



## floyd2386

heelguy95 said:


> Maybe because they have talent unlike the Nexus? It just does make sense. You've got Ambrose who has been being praised by WWE Superstars, WWE Hall of Famers, and WWE Officials. They all have the experience, and youth. Tell me, have you watched either video promos they made on Smackdown? You're either blind, deaf, or both. Your blood must be boiling due to your ignorance.. The Shield is main event material. Ask Mick Foley, ask Jim Ross, ask CM Punk, ask your mother, ask your father, ask your next door neighbour. The Shield blows the doors off EVERYTHING.


LMAO! Somebody has their panties in a bunch. It's a legit question. He's talking kayfabe. Does their NXT contract cover them being able to perform on Raw, SD and PPV's? I'm going to assume it does for simplicity of storyline, but what if it does not and they have another contract that allows them to? That then raises the question of how they got it.



Smoogle said:


>


Holy shit! It sadly was inevitable something bad would happen, just hope the dude isn't severely injured.


----------



## TN Punk

sharkboy22 said:


> Trust me, if I had the money I'd be buying every single damn WWE PPV.


Me too


----------



## Snothlisberger

I don't see the Hardy-Rollins comparisons in even the slightest. Rollins is a solid worker/wrestler and is better than Hardy on the mic (who isn't though). They have similar builds and hair, that's all.


----------



## Asenath

Before developmental ironed the kinks out, he was kind of a spot monkey - so that's part of it. But I think when people make the Hardy comparison, they're talking about his charisma factor. You want to cheer for him, and even if he's a little bit fail on the mic (it wouldn't be so bad if he weren't directly mimicking all of CM Punk's distinctive vocal tics), people get into him.

He was over as hell on NXT/FCW as champ

(Has anything been said online about the head injury? My google search and twitter tag browsing has turned up nothing, and I'm a little concerned.)


----------



## FearIs4UP

I'm officially a big fan of all three.

I think they all have big futures.


----------



## sharkboy22

Of course when comparing Rollins to Hard, we're talking about charisma. Oh and I don't think FCW has ironed out all the kinks. They are times when I go "WTF" during a Rollins match on NXT.

But looking back on the fall, it looks as if his head hit the metal leg. Damn, I hope he's okay. I just knew something bad was going to happen though, that ladder was too far from the tables. Either that or Rollins didn't jump far enough.


----------



## MECCA1

This is the reason Ryback was built up the way he was, to have these guys shine. Classic match.


----------



## Snothlisberger

I want some gifs of Ambrose's awesome overselling.


----------



## Blommen

MECCA1 said:


> This is the reason Ryback was built up the way he was, to have these guys shine. Classic match.


I said this as well a few weeks back and no one agreed with me then, but it actually does make sense. You have a guy who's been stuck in elemental for years, hasn't done anything memorable or noteworthy with career at all, but has a pretty bad ass build and look. so you dress him up as a super hero, a monster, something you know the fans are going to tire of quickly and won't be a sustainable character anyway and use him as a stepping stone for the real talent, the young prodigies who have a long career ahead of them and boost them onto the scene by going over him.


----------



## Green Light

Given the fact that Ryback wasn't even supposed to be in this match until 2 weeks ago I highly doubt his entire push was designed just to get The Shield over. Besides that, lol at anyone who thinks WWE have long term planning.


----------



## Epididymis

Roman Reigns is billed as 6'3'' but I swear tonight he seemed like he was just as tall as Kane who's 7 feet. Is it just me?


----------



## Kratosx23

Blommen said:


> I said this as well a few weeks back and no one agreed with me then, but it actually does make sense. You have a guy who's been stuck in elemental for years, hasn't done anything memorable or noteworthy with career at all, but has a pretty bad ass build and look. so you dress him up as a super hero, a monster, something you know the fans are going to tire of quickly and won't be a sustainable character anyway and use him as a stepping stone for the real talent, the young prodigies who have a long career ahead of them and boost them onto the scene by going over him.


Except they didn't go over him.


----------



## Blommen

Green Light said:


> Given the fact that Ryback wasn't even supposed to be in this match until 2 weeks ago I highly doubt his entire push was designed just to get The Shield over. Besides that, lol at anyone who thinks WWE have long term planning.


probably not this fight in particular, but still if you look at it. They've been a big part of the Ryback - Punk storyline and they have gotten a lot exposure very quickly as a result. They weren't going to give Ryback the title anyway so who is to say that the point of that entire feud wasn't in fact to introduce the Shield properly and establish them as a legit thread? It could of course also be a case of them just being favorites of punk, but still.


----------



## Brye

Epididymis said:


> Roman Reigns is billed as 6'3'' but I swear tonight he seemed like he was just as tall as Kane who's 7 feet. Is it just me?


This threw me off too. I figured he was at least 6'6. Didn't know he played football at GT and made the Vikings/Jaguars practice squads either.


----------



## Telos

I marked when Rollins did the Blackout on a steel chair to Bryan. I thought that was going to be his standout moment for me until he had his ladder spot with Ryback.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except they didn't go over him.


No not per se, but look at how quickly they've established themselves by working with him. the WWE has to think that there is more of a future in the Shield than there is in Ryan Reeves at 36 years old. why not use him like that? it's not like his spot on the roster can't be filled out by any one else, all it takes is an imposing physique really. I'm not saying they should do it immediately but ultimately i think that is what they are working towards somehow.


----------



## Aficionado

Blommen said:


> No not per se, but look at how quickly they've established themselves by working with him. the WWE has to think that there is more of a future in the Shield than there is in Ryan Reeves at 36 years old. why not use him like that? it's not like his spot on the roster can't be filled out by any one else, all it takes is an imposing physique really. I'm not saying they should do it immediately but ultimately i think that is what they are working towards somehow.


I thought Ryback was only 31?

Regardless, Ryback is being pushed as a face, while the Shield are clearly heels. The villains should always look strong in order to pose any sort of threat in the future not to mention it's storytelling 101. There was a very good story told in that match that both protected Ryback and showed how The Shield likes to divide and conquer.


----------



## Kratosx23

Blommen said:


> No not per se, but look at how quickly they've established themselves by working with him. the WWE has to think that there is more of a future in the Shield than there is in Ryan Reeves at 36 years old. why not use him like that? it's not like his spot on the roster can't be filled out by any one else, all it takes is an imposing physique really. I'm not saying they should do it immediately but ultimately i think that is what they are working towards somehow.


36? He's 31. Either way, Batista was old when he won his first world title and look how he turned out. Him being old wouldn't have meant they couldn't have pushed him ultra hard.

I know his spot can be filled by anyone, but Vince McMahon clearly absolutely loves him. I highly doubt he thinks there's more of a future in say, Ambrose than Ryback because his track record of pushing awful talent instead of great talent would indicate the exact opposite, even in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Ryback isn't going away, he's going to dominate WWE for years because they're just not going to stop pushing him.


----------



## Epididymis

Clark Griswold said:


> This threw me off too. I figured he was at least 6'6. Didn't know he played football at GT and made the Vikings/Jaguars practice squads either.


Followed the footsteps of The Rock. CFL football player to dubdubE superstar. But there's no way he's only 6'3''.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 36? He's 31.
> 
> I know his spot can be filled by anyone, but Vince McMahon clearly absolutely loves him. I highly doubt he thinks there's more of a future in say, Ambrose than Ryback because his track record of pushing awful talent instead of great talent would indicate the exact opposite. Ryback isn't going away, he's going to dominate WWE for years because they're just not going to stop pushing him.


shit, he's 31? my bad.

That kind of gimmick has expiration date though. at some point people are going to lose interest in him and at that point even Vince will realize that he can't keep pushing him. He's not the next John Cena clearly.


----------



## Coffey

So how long until people give Roman Reigns the proper respect that he deserves? I don't give a fuck what he did in development, since being called-up to WWE he's been absolutely money. All this talk about him being green or whatever, I'm not seeing it. All of his promos, run-ins & the match tonight he was great.


----------



## Kratosx23

Blommen said:


> shit, he's 31? my bad.
> 
> That kind of gimmick has expiration date though. at some point people are going to lose interest in him and at that point even Vince will realize that he can't keep pushing him. He's not the next John Cena clearly.


But it'll be long enough for him to win multiple world titles. You act like he's gonna be coming out to crickets by WrestleMania time. Unfortunately, that simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## Telos

Epididymis said:


> Followed the footsteps of The Rock. CFL football player to dubdubE superstar. But there's no way he's only 6'3''.


http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/geot/sports/m-footbl/auto_pdf/06-roster.pdf

As a senior at Georgia Tech, he was listed as 6'3", so that's probably his real height.


----------



## Blommen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But it'll be long enough for him to win multiple world titles. You act like he's gonna be coming out to crickets by WrestleMania time. Unfortunately, that simply isn't going to happen.


I wouldn't say crickets by i think the hype will have died down a fair bit at that point and i hardly think he is going to win multiple world titles if any at all..... but then again that could just be me being biased 'cause i admittedly can't stand the man nor do i see anything special about him at all that would warrant a world title.


----------



## Epididymis

Telos said:


> http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/geot/sports/m-footbl/auto_pdf/06-roster.pdf
> 
> As a senior at Georgia Tech, he was listed as 6'3", so that's probably his real height.


I'm not saying they're lying but like I said he looked just as tall as Kane in the ring during that match. Bigger too.


----------



## Heel

Really, really fucking love everything WWE have done with these guys so far and I'm used to them fucking up so just trying to enjoy it. They've consistently booked them strong on RAW and the video promos they've been doing are really refreshing and unique; unlike anything else WWE are doing at the moment. Then there was the match tonight, which if followed up correctly, can turn all three guys into instant stars. A lot of people on here are calling it MOTY and I can't disagree, it really was fantastic.

Have to say I had my doubts about Reigns being a part of the group, since he didn't appear to fit with Rollins and Ambrose, but I've been incredibly impressed. Obviously he has a great look but he also seems to possess a ton of charisma and comes across as legitimately badass. He did incredible in the match tonight considering how green he is and will no doubt become a big star.


----------



## The Mother Dragon

Walk-In said:


> So how long until people give Roman Reigns the proper respect that he deserves? I don't give a fuck what he did in development, since being called-up to WWE he's been absolutely money. All this talk about him being green or whatever, I'm not seeing it. All of his promos, run-ins & the match tonight he was great.


Totally agree Roman Reigns is a tank that guy is awesome not watched Raw in like a month, decided to watch the PPV tonight my god that match was awesome and one the reasons it was so good was Roman Reigns he's the future of wrestling when he put Kane through the barricade that was just sick. This guy is the future WWE champion mark my words him and Ambrose will both be world champions in the next two years.


----------



## Telos

Epididymis said:


> I'm not saying they're lying but like I said he looked just as tall as Kane in the ring during that match. Bigger too.


Yeah it's pretty amazing, Reigns is a very imposing figure.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Why isn't/wasn't Reigns getting the respect the other two are getting? Oh it's because he wasn't an indy darling? Got it.


----------



## Da Silva

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why isn't/wasn't Reigns getting the respect the other two are getting? Oh it's because he wasn't an indy darling? Got it.


And that's hardly a bad thing or particularly indicative of anything. Him not being an indy darling means that he was a largely unknown figure to most of us. Why would you respect/disrespect someone you don't anything about? I think it's fair to say most people said "lets wait and see what he does before we judge him" and that's all you can do, but what you shouldn't do is judge someone simply because of appearance or because of things others say. You should always judge for yourself.

He played his role well last night and his spear through the barricade was cool as fuck. But we still don't know the full extent of his abilities and weaknesses as a professional wrestler. Time will tell how good is, and I'm sure he'll also continue to improve as time goes on.

What I don't understand, are the people who say he's the second coming of Jesus because he's an attractive hunky man.


----------



## Asenath

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why isn't/wasn't Reigns getting the respect the other two are getting? Oh it's because he wasn't an indy darling? Got it.


Ambrose: 7 years in the indies. Title reigns in 7 different promotions. 
Rollins: 5 years in the indies. Title reigns in 8 different promotions. #17 on PWI Top 500 of 2009.

It's not that Reigns doesn't get the same fanfare because he's not an 'indie darling' - he just hasn't racked up any accomplishments yet. He's well on his way, though. He made a damn good showing tonight.


----------



## Heel

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why isn't/wasn't Reigns getting the respect the other two are getting? Oh it's because he wasn't an indy darling? Got it.


People are just more excited about guys they've watched for years in other companies than a brand-new young guy who is appearing for the first time. That's no slight on Reigns, who I have seen PLENTY of people praise including myself, it's just how things go. Try not to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Reigns is a beast! I'm glad he got the pin too lol. He's quickly becoming one of my favorites in WWE. They say he's 6'3 and its most likely true but he has a muscular build and his presence makes you feel like he can go toe-to-toe with the big guys in WWE. He's decent in-ring but I'm sure he'll improve there with time. Given he's from a wrestling family he probably has the right people around him to improve. 

His mic work has been short. He usually throws in a nice short line or two in the promos. I haven't seen enough for me to judge him on that but he really doesn't have to be great on the mic to Main Event. Batista wasn't until the end of his run in WWE and neither was Mark Henry. He's young and has time to develop but the guy has a high ceiling. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if he was the first to make it to the main event simply because he has a bigger star potential than Ambrose & Rollins. 

Ambrose is the most complete package in the group when it comes to wrestling & talking. I believe Reigns has a higher ceiling. Ambrose could be the top heel in the company but I can't see him being the guy WWE advertises or doing TV appearances. Good in the ring and he's a good talker although I feel like he overacts sometimes. Like the posing during promos. Don't like it. I know he supposed to come off a crazy or something but its comes off as bad acting usually. Hated that oversell on the double suplex. Kinda ruined what was a good spot by doing a comedy santino style sell. 

Rollins does absolutely nothing for me. He's ok in the ring. Thats probably his strongest asset but thats all I see. I was thinking half-way through the match "Has Rollins done anything yet?". He just comes off as easily forgettable to me. Plus, I really can't stand his voice. He sounds 14.


----------



## Asenath

Marks for Kofi Kingston.

Finds Seth Rollins forgettable.


----------



## Epididymis

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why isn't/wasn't Reigns getting the respect the other two are getting? Oh it's because he wasn't an indy darling? Got it.


Also how do you respect someone when you can't even have a decent opinion on him yet since he just debuted and didn't even wrestle a match until tonight. 

And he already has love and it will grow so don't worry about that.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I have seen people on here taking a shit on him because he has a great look and Vince is going to push him because of it. I'll treat all 3 of them the same until they do something in the WWE. Right now they all look good.


----------



## Heel

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Rollins does absolutely nothing for me. He's ok in the ring. Thats probably his strongest asset but thats all I see. I was thinking half-way through the match "Has Rollins done anything yet?". He just comes off as easily forgettable to me. Plus, I really can't stand his voice. He sounds 14.


The thing everyone will remember from that match is the bump Rollins took. It may be a bit of spot-monkey tactic but it'll get him over and then once he's established he'll really come into his own. He's not in Ambrose's league but he's still very good and by no means forgettable; we can't judge everyone next to Dean since he's a one of a kind talent. Also important to remember he's been playing babyface for well over a year prior to THE SHIELD, so he may still be adjusting despite playing a heel earlier in his career.



The-Rock-Says said:


> I have seen people on here taking a shit on him because he has a great look and Vince is going to push him because of it. I'll treat all 3 of them the same until they do something in the WWE. Right now they all look good.


Maybe at the very start but after their first 1-2 appearances I've seen nothing but praise for the guy.


----------



## Epididymis

Heel said:


> The thing everyone will remember from that match is the bump Rollins took. It may be a bit of spot-monkey tactic but it'll get him over and then once he's established he'll really come into his own. He's not in Ambrose's league but he's still very good and by no means forgettable; we can't judge everyone next to Dean since he's a one of a kind talent. Also important to remember he's been playing babyface for well over a year prior to THE SHIELD, so he may still be adjusting despite playing a heel earlier in his career.
> 
> 
> Maybe at the very start but after their first 1-2 appearances I've seen nothing but praise for the guy.


Unless he's dead.


----------



## Da Silva

The-Rock-Says said:


> I have seen people on here taking a shit on him because he has a great look and Vince is going to push him because of it. I'll treat all 3 of them the same until they do something in the WWE. Right now they all look good.


And those people are counter balanced by people who say he's the best one of the lot because he's beefier than they are. Welcome to the internet, the home of the morons, a place where even if people ignore them they feel as though they've achieved something.


----------



## Heel

Epididymis said:


> Unless he's dead.


Well, that would complicate things.


----------



## kennedy=god

I've got to admit that i've got a bit of a man-crush on all three of these guys, i don't know what it is.


----------



## Asenath

The-Rock-Says said:


> I have seen people on here taking a shit on him because he has a great look and Vince is going to push him because of it. I'll treat all 3 of them the same until they do something in the WWE. Right now they all look good.


I will admit that I am still pretty salty that the third Shield spot didn't go to Chris Hero. It would make more sense, continuity-wise, that the 'indie darlings' would resent not being given some more respect (the key word for Punk's heel story arc) based on their accomplishments. 

But Rocky's cousin acquitted himself well, didn't fuck up. He can stay. For now.



Epididymis said:


> Unless he's dead.


Don't even play. My "Seth Rollins" + Concussion Google alert has not gone off, and I am starting to fret seriously.



kennedy=god said:


> I've got to admit that i've got a bit of a man-crush on all three of these guys, i don't know what it is.


Bad boys give us all the panty tingles.


----------



## Heel

kennedy=god said:


> I've got to admit that i've got a bit of a man-crush on all three of these guys, i don't know what it is.


It's the black outfits, baby. That shit is slimming.


----------



## Epididymis

If Rollins wasn't concussed does that alone make him a better seller than Ziggler? Or is that impossible? Impossible is nothing #nike?


----------



## Asenath

Epididymis said:


> If Rollins wasn't concussed does that alone make him a better seller than Ziggler? Or is that impossible? Impossible is nothing #nike?


Rollins, Ambrose, and Ziggler _all_ get pink Cadillacs. Top Sellers for December 2012.


----------



## Epididymis

Ziggler's on his own level, cause he's just perfect. Ambrose gets the points for the facial expressions though.


----------



## Heel




----------



## Epididymis

There it is.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Heel said:


> The thing everyone will remember from that match is the bump Rollins took. It may be a bit of spot-monkey tactic but it'll get him over and then once he's established he'll really come into his own. He's not in Ambrose's league but he's still very good and by no means forgettable; we can't judge everyone next to Dean since he's a one of a kind talent. Also important to remember he's been playing babyface for well over a year prior to THE SHIELD, so he may still be adjusting despite playing a heel earlier in his career.
> 
> 
> Maybe at the very start but after their first 1-2 appearances I've seen nothing but praise for the guy.


My opinion on Rollins isn't final. It could change when he inevitably turns face but through all of their attacks and even through the match I find myself drawn to what Reigns & Ambrose are doing and easily forget about Rollins. If he can play a good babyface like some say he can then my opinion probably will change. There are few natural babyfaces in WWE and needs to start building some.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Dont know if this has been mentioned but The Shield has a similar theme song to Tazz's song which is one of my fave entrance songs ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEhzpeBlDFU


----------



## CM Jewels

Dean is my man, but curb stomp on Bryan on the chair and multiple table bump off of the 15 foot ladder >>>.


----------



## checkcola

Well, color me surprised. I thought for sure one of three things would happen. The match would suck or they would job or both.

Very strong debut, hell of a match, and all six performers brought it.


----------



## Asenath

Well, except for Ryback stashing a pillow and blankie under the Spanish announce table so he could lie down after all that ~exertion.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Well, except for Ryback stashing a pillow and blankie under the Spanish announce table so he could lie down after all that ~exertion.


this is why i hate people jumping on Rybacks dick...he has no stamina and gets gassed after 5 minutes...Ryback is a joke and can never last in a main event position as he will have to, eventually, partake in a 30 minutes+ match. He's all muscle and no show for it...can't wait until the hype for him goes away or people come to their fucking senses.


----------



## Asenath

He and Show - and Sheamus, too! - all need to join Derrick Bateman for some Zumba or some Hip Hop Cardio Jam or some Strip Aerobics. Something so they're not all huffin' and puffin' and sweatin' and slowing down the tempo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> He and Show - and Sheamus, too! - all need to join Derrick Bateman for some Zumba or some Hip Hop Cardio Jam or some Strip Aerobics. Something so they're not all huffin' and puffin' and sweatin' and slowing down the tempo.


lol Zumba...I'd pay good money to see ryback attempt zumba.

In fairness to Big Show, he is carrying a lot of weight and is older than many performers in the ring so he gets a pass, I'm not Show's biggest fan but I respect his achievements, he is ridiculously nimble for a man his size. 

Although Sheamus has gotten better I do agree that his cardio is still in desperate need of attention. he is super pale too so he goes bright fucking red when hes tired so it shows immediately.


----------



## heelguy95

When Ambrose was in the stage area, somebody chanted "Moxley", pretty funny. I like when Ryback was tired and laying against the ring and Ambrose put his arm around him and laughed hahaha(so much that I have it as my signature)

I can't wait for tonight. I expect a LIVE PROMO, please?


----------



## NeyNey

Still impressed and so happy, what happend last night.
Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins worked so well together.
Three great, absolutely outstanding characters. 
Have some things to do today, but damn, when I come home I'm gonna watch this match over and over again until RAW.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Still impressed and so happy, what happend last night.
> Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins worked so well together.
> Three great, absolutely outstanding characters.
> Have some things to do today, but damn, when I come home I'm gonna watch this match over and over again until RAW.


this your christmas made, isnt it? you couldn't ask for more lol


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> this your christmas made, isnt it? you couldn't ask for more lol


It made my christmas for the next 10 years. :young


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3

The rock is sword. we will find out at raw tonigh.


----------



## just1988

*It looks like the Shield's push is set to continue, the only thing I'm worried about is that the IWC seem to be totally getting behind the group but it seems obvious to me that the breakout star is set to be Roman Reigns. He's the guy who stands out from the group with the other 2 being former indy guys, seems that the WWE added him to the group to get him that instant credibility from the other 2. 

Then last night, they gave him the winning fall in the match. Hopefully they wont rush the break up and will allow them all to make a name for themselves before finally breaking them up after maybe a year or so.*


----------



## Mr. I

just1988 said:


> *It looks like the Shield's push is set to continue, the only thing I'm worried about is that the IWC seem to be totally getting behind the group but it seems obvious to me that the breakout star is set to be Roman Reigns. He's the guy who stands out from the group with the other 2 being former indy guys, seems that the WWE added him to the group to get him that instant credibility from the other 2.
> 
> Then last night, they gave him the winning fall in the match. Hopefully they wont rush the break up and will allow them all to make a name for themselves before finally breaking them up after maybe a year or so.*


Not really, Ambrose got the most screentime of anyone in the match. I don't believe they have any agenda with one of them, they are high all THREE guys. This isn't Nexus where it's Barrett, maybe Otunga, and then others, who they're interested in. They are looking to make all three of these guys stars.

And they'll succeed if they keep up the work from last night.


----------



## DOPA

OMG :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was one of the best TLC matches I've ever seen :mark:. I'm so glad that the Shield won and at how strongly they booked last night. Awesome match. So pumped, I literally can't wait to see what the Shield does next. I can *almost* forget for one day that WWE tends to fuck these things up because Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose have shown they are legit and the real deal.


----------



## Eddie Ray

this is going to be the first ppv I buy on dvd since backlash 2003...


----------



## FearIs4UP

It doesn't seem real because we almost always end up disappointed, but everything was perfect last night.

Still can't believe these guys are in the ME. I've been in that Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion Thread for seemingly forever.

And like others are saying, it's not about one guy standing out from the group. WWE clearly wants all 3 to be stars. Ambrose a mega heel, Rollins likely a baby face, and Reigns probably a badass face.


----------



## Cookie Monster

just1988 said:


> *It looks like the Shield's push is set to continue, the only thing I'm worried about is that the IWC seem to be totally getting behind the group but it seems obvious to me that the breakout star is set to be Roman Reigns. He's the guy who stands out from the group with the other 2 being former indy guys, seems that the WWE added him to the group to get him that instant credibility from the other 2.
> 
> Then last night, they gave him the winning fall in the match. Hopefully they wont rush the break up and will allow them all to make a name for themselves before finally breaking them up after maybe a year or so.*


Whilst I agree, they made Ambrose look the strongest in the whole thing in my view. He had a lot of time on camera, was going toe to toe with Ryback, looked dominant against Bryan and Kane and looked the most sadistic with the chair shots etc.


----------



## Davion McCool

That match man. That match.

...is it just me, or did a team of DEBUTING HEELS just defeat two former Heavyweight Champion faces teamed with the current unstoppable Hoss of the Month...clean?

I can't even remember the last time a heel beat someone in Ryback's position clean on a WWE PPV without being a Monster Heel. Whisper it, but WWE seem to actually be pushing a group of heels as legitimate threats. Somebody pinch me.


----------



## floyd2386

Watched the match, gotta say it was pretty good. These 3 really worked excellently together. Roman isn't as green as a lot of people seem to claim, dude looked and sounded fucking badass thriugh the whole match.

Loved the Roman Ray and Deanvon super powerbomb on D-Bry (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster

His damn head.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Yeah, this gimmick is totally working for Reigns. He has been beyond awesome.

AND DAT SPEAR.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## kendoo

stayed up last night and seen the shield match then went to sleep, best wwe match iv seen for a while, well planned out match 10/10, gonna go see how cena/ziggle turned out


----------



## WG655fury

That was a great TLC match.It sounded like the crowed actually got into the match which I haven't seen in a while. It seemed like Ambrose was the strongest of the group as he had the most screen time. Rollins table spot was CRAZY!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just watched the match again from a fresh perspective because I knew what was going to happen and the end result. Still I think it's the best WWE match I've seen this year, just for pure excitement, non-stop action, and because, it was FUN!


----------



## Bushmaster

Curious to see where they go from here. will they try to take the tag titles off of Hell No and continue feuding with Ryback or go after other injustices. 
Thinking about last night again, what an amazing match which easily stole the show. I rrally hope most of the guys in the back congratulated these young guys and gave them props for an amazing match in their debut.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I'm still on a high from that match, what a debut Match, they definitely delivered. The match was so well done and it made The Shield look strong and smart, each guy brought something awesome to the match.. The way they systematically picked off their opponents was awesome, with Rollins taking the fall for the team. Like JBL said during the match 'this is the future' and it's a bright one for sure.


----------



## Osize10

It would be nice to actually see some storyline branching for once and see some personal rivalries develop between the shield and Bryan, instead I have no reason but to believe the wwe have no idea what to do with the shield and Bryan will be wrestling on superstars by May


----------



## El_Absoluto

All three members of the Shield should always thank Bryan, that guy went trough several nasty bumps to get them over.

I also noticed that Ambrose had a lot of screentime which I did not expect, Reigns spears on Kane and Ryback looked pretty cool. Rollings was looking kind of bleak until that final crazy spot.

My favorite match of the year don't care what Technical wrestling fans say.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Great Match, Put over everyone in it. 

Again so far so good with The Shield, I wonder where their headed in regards for Mania. Probably up against face's who they have nothing for, Miz, Del Rio, Orton etc.


----------



## Telos

_Sierra - Hotel - India - Echo - Lima - Delta... SHIELD_

Digging that theme, can't wait until the full version is available.


----------



## Lm2

they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


----------



## JY57

^ what you talking about? Kane & Bryan didn't need to win that match and Ryback will survive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


----------



## SonoShion

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


Since it's Slammy night today I'll let you have an award for the worst comment ever, moron.


----------



## Honey Bucket

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


There's always one, and unfortunately for yourself, it had to be you.


----------



## Hera

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


You'll be the first one jerking off in a thread once Ryback wins the Rumble. enaldo


----------



## Telos

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


Are you trying to say that Ryback got

:hhh

:buried










_BURIED???_ :vince

hhh:hhh


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

legendmaker2 said:


> they won without killing Rybacks heat, three future champions just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. awesome


You made a couple mistakes so I corrected you.You're welcome.


----------



## Victarion

Eddie Ray said:


> this is why i hate people jumping on Rybacks dick...he has no stamina and gets gassed after 5 minutes...Ryback is a joke and can never last in a main event position as he will have to, eventually, partake in a 30 minutes+ match. He's all muscle and no show for it...can't wait until the hype for him goes away or people come to their fucking senses.


It doesn't matter at the moment, you can't have him *in* the match for 30 minutes or 20 given the way he's booked. He's basically a beast and doesn't work if he's in the match all the time, he needed to be taken out (By 3 men) so he could look super strong for the parts when he was involved. He was protected pretty well last night and wasn't made look weak in defeat. Which is good booking, even if you don't like him. 

I'm sure he'll eventually lose his aura and hopefully improve his cardio so he can work a 15 minute match or so, at least. I don't really see him being dropped anytime soon, so for my sake (as a viewer) I hope he can work a longer match. I do quite like his squashes though, his moves kind of look like they hurt which is a bonus. Clothesline only looks decent on certain people, though.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I must admit when they powerbombed Ryback through the table, I did nag that he was just resting because he's blown up, but he made up for it after he got back up.


----------



## Amuroray

just watched their match.

very impressed. My view has changed of them. They dont act very indy which is good.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Their first Tv match and it was MOTY candidate. impressive indeed.


----------



## SonoShion

Gif of Ambrose selling like a god, anyone?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I fucking hate the shield they suck and they shouldnt of won last night


----------



## Cookie Monster

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I fucking hate the shield they suck and they shouldnt of won last night


----------



## El_Absoluto

legendmaker2 said:


> they killed rybacks heat, three no bodies just beat kane bryan and Ryback.. terrible


You just went full retard... You never go full retard.


----------



## trevs909

Great intensity from all the wrestlers, enjoyed it so much I had to watch it twice. Interaction with the crowd was great too.


----------



## DA

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I fucking hate the shield they suck and they shouldnt of won last night


----------



## Endors Toi

The match last night with Ryback, Kane and Bryan is my match of the year. It was absolutely incredible! Ambrose stood out, as expected, but everyone was fantastic. Really didn't want the match to end. Long live The Shield! The only downside is that should've been the main event.


----------



## Snothlisberger

What ya'll think of their entrance music?


----------



## Lord Stark

Has there been an update on Rollins yet? Is he ok?


----------



## Victarion

WallofShame said:


> What ya'll think of their entrance music?


Pretty awesome, really. Suits them to a tee.


----------



## Cookie Monster

WallofShame said:


> What ya'll think of their entrance music?


Awesome. A Jim Johnston classic. Fits them to a tee.


----------



## Bryan D.

WallofShame said:


> What ya'll think of their entrance music?


I really liked it. Also, their entrance last night reminded me of Sandman.


----------



## Oakue

All 3 are equally great. All 3 men will be world champions one day no doubt about it. 

For your first big time match? THAT was impressive. I mean really impressive. More impressive than anyone elses first big time match I can think of.


----------



## HEELKris

Can someone fucking post a video with the fucking theme song, not everyone has heard it yet


----------



## Mr. I

SonoShion said:


> Gif of Ambrose selling like a god, anyone?


----------



## harlemheat

i missed the first half of the match, made it home from work thinking this would be the main event so was a bit heated. Secondly since i cant find the first half or repeats of the show i found the entrance on youtube from a fan that was there, and man its so much better with the black/white titantron movie alont with music. 

Thumbs up for the shield...has anyone noticed its "the revolution that is coming" CM PUNK was mentioned in the promos for WWE 13? Watch the titantron movie and you see inserts from that commercial in it.


----------



## trevs909

Someone posted earlier, here it is.


----------



## Cookie Monster

HEELKris said:


> Can someone fucking post a video with the fucking theme song, not everyone has heard it yet


I posted it earlier. But I see someone else has now.


----------



## trevs909

Yeah, credit goes to Cookie monster, thanks for the link man.


----------



## SerapisLiber

Okay, I'm sold. On all three. I didn't follow them on the indies, and although I liked them so far, I too thought they would be Ryback fodder. This far exceeded any expectations I had for them. It's a bitter sweet as I hate to see Bryan jobbed out yet again, but a necessary sacrifice I suppose. Really excited for this storyline.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Lol it looks like Ambrose is from the Scott Hall's school of selling.

Im still a bit high with last night awesome match.


----------



## RiverFenix

I really dig the idea, but I don't like the voice of the "Sierra - Hotel - India - Echo - Lima - Delta... SHIELD" opening - it should sound more like a police dispatch over a crackling radio OR automated voice like the Anonymous vids. The opening now just sounds like a dude reading a list of words...


----------



## Xander45

trevs909 said:


> Someone posted earlier, here it is.


To me it sounds like a slowed down, stripped out version of Tazz's theme,


----------



## RiverFenix

Here is a fan vid of their entrance from the nosebleeds last night (jump to 3:10)-


----------



## The Lady Killer

Watched the PPV w/my dad who had never seen/heard of any of these guys before (he's a casual fan now, but used to watch heavily when he was younger and again when I was growing up) and all he could say was, "These guys are badass." :hb


----------



## Damien

Yep they are the best 3 man team ever! 

sorry 3MB and 3Count


----------



## The Ice King

harlemheat said:


> Thumbs up for the shield...has anyone noticed its "the revolution that is coming" CM PUNK was mentioned in the promos for WWE 13? Watch the titantron movie and you see inserts from that commercial in it.


I noticed that too! Still haven't figured out if this was all planned or not (obviously not Punks knee and this match, but the Shield in general), though knowing WWE they just now realized all this could blend together.


----------



## trevs909

Xander45 said:


> To me it sounds like a slowed down, stripped out version of Tazz's theme,


True it sounds a bit like Taz but I'll take it. Best theme I've heard since "my time".. jmo. Not really a fan of the themes today.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I really dig the idea, but I don't like the voice of the "Sierra - Hotel - India - Echo - Lima - Delta... SHIELD" opening - it should sound more like a police dispatch over a crackling radio OR automated voice like the Anonymous vids. The opening now just sounds like a dude reading a list of words...


Not really, also it sounds like it's all three of them saying one word each and Ambrose at the end saying Shield.


----------



## Bearodactyl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Here is a fan vid of their entrance from the nosebleeds last night (jump to 3:10)-


I love how that exchange between Reigns and Kane looks at the end of this vid...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I would say Ambrose after the first match. His faces when he got hurt, he taunted a little bit more. Yeh he was overall a more fun guy then Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## Asenath

So. Uh. Has anyone heard any news about Seth's poor scrambled brains?


----------



## TN Punk

I'm just waiting for the WWE to fuck this up...We all know it's coming. SMH.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

hope this group is around for awhile,they compliment eachother pretty well.


----------



## Lord Stark

Asenath said:


> So. Uh. Has anyone heard any news about Seth's poor scrambled brains?


This is what I've been wanting to know as well.


----------



## Magsimus

Asenath said:


> So. Uh. Has anyone heard any news about Seth's poor scrambled brains?


:ambrose2 Nope.

But I'd assume no news is good news in this case. If he was seriously injured then we'd have heard something about it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Xander45 said:


> To me it sounds like a slowed down, stripped out version of Tazz's theme,


More or less. Good spot, I was racking my brains thinking of who's theme it sounded like. There's a little bit of the lead guitar which sounds like Vaders theme too.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Lord Stark said:


> Has there been an update on Rollins yet? Is he ok?


No news is good news.


----------



## heelguy95

The Shield's theme song is okay. It isn't very catchy and I would've preferred something else.
Anyway, if you didn't read the Raw five point preview, they made it crystal clear that Orton was "cleared" to compete and would wan't "payback". I hope the feud with Rybitch and Team Bullshit is over.


----------



## Mister Hands

Asenath said:


> So. Uh. Has anyone heard any news about Seth's poor scrambled brains?


RingsideXcess says concussion, but they say a lot of things, and they're the only ones saying it, except for the niggling voice of common sense.


----------



## CM Jewels

Cookie Monster said:


>


LMAO.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## superfudge

Their match last night was really good. Dean Ambrose just needs to make sure he doesn't pull this face again:


----------



## NeyNey

Damn.. just watched it again.
DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Smoogle




----------



## Lm2

lol at everyone sucking the shields balls you all need to realise that these three guys are not going be champions, roman reigns son of luther reigns, OMG when did luther ever get his big break, what a bunch of nutt huggers.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Shield vs Daniel Bryan and 2 geeks was a fun match, but there was plenty of smoke and mirrors to cover up certain performers obvious weaknesses.


----------



## Asenath

legendmaker2 said:


> lol at everyone sucking the shields balls you all need to realise that these three guys are not going be champions, roman reigns son of luther reigns, OMG when did luther ever get his big break, what a bunch of nutt huggers.


Try punctuation. You'll like it.

Also, critical thought and spellcheck.


----------



## Victarion

Well that's a good thing, surely? You don't really want ton expose Ryback as a guy with no cardio who can't go for 15 minutes? So just give him a little nap.


----------



## Eddie Ray

vanboxmeer said:


> The Shield vs Daniel Bryan and 2 geeks was a fun match, but there was plenty of smoke and mirrors to cover up certain performers obvious weaknesses.


you obviously know nothing about them so why is your opinion valid again?


----------



## Eddie Ray

FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Well that's a good thing, surely? You don't really want ton expose Ryback as a guy with no cardio who can't go for 15 minutes? So just give him a little nap.


this


----------



## heelguy95

superfudge said:


> Their match last night was really good. Dean Ambrose just needs to make sure he doesn't pull this face again:


Honestly, I don't see what's wrong with him selling like that? Quit your bitching, your whining, and crying. It's called entertainment, and Ambrose does an excellent job at it. Him selling like that fits his character so well. So instead of drinking your own tears, open up a little, if that's even possible.


----------



## Lord Stark

superfudge said:


> Their match last night was really good. Dean Ambrose just needs to make sure he doesn't pull this face again:


what? Dean's overselling was one of the highlights of the match haha. I think it goes well in line with the type of character he is.


----------



## CM Jewels

legendmaker2 said:


> lol at everyone sucking the shields balls you all need to realise that these three guys are not going be champions, roman reigns son of luther reigns, OMG when did luther ever get his big break, what a bunch of nutt huggers.












You gon get this neg.


----------



## Victarion

Eh. That move does legit look like it'd hurt. The face was a bit goofy, but acceptable.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked the face.

As for the match...yeah. I'm with everyone creaming their pants over it. So much fun.


----------



## The Lady Killer

I thought the face was hilarious. It's embarrassing the lengths at which people will go to nitpick the most insignificant shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

DUMB FACE. bringing it down ** for it.


----------



## Duke Silver

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> DUMB FACE. bringing it down ** for it.


Deduct another star for killing Ryback's credibility. WHEN WILL RYBACK WIN ON PPV, ETC!

I didn't like the way Rollins hit his head either. Poor planning = deduct *


----------



## Honey Bucket

Scrooge McDuck said:


> Deduct another star for killing Ryback's credibility. WHEN WILL RYBACK WIN ON PPV, ETC!
> 
> I didn't like the way Rollins hit his head either. Poor planning = deduct *


You're also forgetting that Team Hell No came out first, EVEN THOUGH THEY'RE CHAMPIONS WAT DA FUK. BULLSHIT.

Yes, it wasn't a tag team title match but still WAT DA FUK. DUD.


----------



## Telos

Telos said:


> I marked when Rollins did the Blackout on a steel chair to Bryan.





Smoogle said:


>


Yup, like this. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The TLC match made three stars I mean these three are good but to put out an outing like that in their first match shows the potential The Shield have.


----------



## FearIs4UP

legendmaker2 said:


> lol at everyone sucking the shields balls you all need to realise that these three guys are not going be champions, roman reigns son of luther reigns, OMG when did luther ever get his big break, what a bunch of nutt huggers.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ambrose's facial expressions for the live in-arena audience but he needs to learn they look overdone to the point of silliness to the television audience.


----------



## Eddie Ray

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ambrose's facial expressions for the live in-arena audience but he needs to learn they look overdone to the point of silliness to the television audience.


agreed. he is still in that mindset...however it was kinda nice to see some old school theatrics being thrown in...


----------



## heelguy95

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ambrose's facial expressions for the live in-arena audience but he needs to learn they look overdone to the point of silliness to the television audience.


People like you make me clench my fist so HARD that it might actually start to bleed. The only thing overdone is your need to pick out the smallest things, things that aren't a problem for people who have a brain. If you didn't lock yourself in a closet every time WWE television aired, you'd know that him making those faces, including over-selling things are part of his character. So stop being FUCKING ignorant. In the end of the day, it's ENTERTAINMENT, I was entertained. Is it Ambrose's fault that as a child, your mother never took you to the park, let you ride a bicycle, or experience any type of "FUN"?


----------



## CamillePunk

just wanna leave my thoughts and prayers with Tyler Black and the Black family god bless the blacks sorry for your loss


----------



## Honey Bucket

In my opinion, those facial expressions after big bumps aren't made _enough_. It's like treading on a drawing pin or stubbing your toe on the door - you're gonna make a stupid face as well, plus it's a great visual. 

Obviously guys like Ryback shouldn't be gurning like they've just eaten a plate of cold sick every time they get hit with a chair but for guys like Ambrose, it's perfect.


----------



## Obfuscation

Scrooge McDuck said:


> Deduct another star for killing Ryback's credibility. WHEN WILL RYBACK WIN ON PPV, ETC!
> 
> I didn't like the way Rollins hit his head either. Poor planning = deduct *


Right. So that leaves it at about *. Decent effort. Not enough SPOTZ.


----------



## NeyNey

Edit: Post for Raw Thread. D:


----------



## Obfuscation

NeyNey did you die from marking out last night and currently a reanimated corpse who has knowledge to use a computer?

b/c I fully expected that.


----------



## Telos

"Forget injustice --- Ryback has come for justice!"

...

fpalm

ffs why is Michael Cole so awful


----------



## The Lady Killer

Lawler's just as bad imo


----------



## DA

Reigns spears Kane through the barrier and the first thing Cole does is make a joke about it waking up the timekeeper, didn't even get excited :kenny


----------



## Obfuscation

JBL or bust nowadays.


----------



## The Lady Killer

JR calling that match would've made it *******1/4.


----------



## Obfuscation

Too many snowflakes for words if JR would have been out there.

Would have put over the HEART of Danielson.


----------



## heelguy95

Wow, pretty fucking pathetic how the babyfaces made The Shield retreat. I don't know about you people but, I'm getting really tired of the same predictable bullshit. I expected a promo post their TLC victory, however Raw isn't over yet so there's still a slim chance..

I guess WWE felt that them winning the TLC was enough, haha... fuckers.


----------



## Green Light

heelguy95 said:


> Wow, pretty fucking pathetic how the babyfaces made The Shield retreat. I don't know about you people but, I'm getting really tired of the same predictable bullshit. I expected a promo post their TLC victory, however Raw isn't over yet so there's still a slim chance..
> 
> I guess WWE felt that them winning the TLC was enough, haha... fuckers.


:lmao

Unbelievable.


----------



## x78

I hope The Shield aren't being put into a program with Del Rio and Miz. Talk about a momentum killer, WTF was the point in the whole angle if they're just going to bring in Langston as a monster heel in the ME instead?


----------



## fireman3100

*AJ Leader of Shield*

I think with her bringing out Big E from NXT at the end of RAW to take care of Cena, shows that she is the reason the SHIELD and other NXT are taking care of WWE Stars. She has been the epitome of injustice to her and so it fits perfectly. 

I think it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

That would be the best way to ruin everything good about the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

The last thing the Shield need is to be tied to AJ and her goofy storylines.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Stop trolling.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

No.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

It actually doesn't. She's seen no injustice whatsoever. She went from DB's "abused" gf to Raw GM and she's been involved in damn near every main storyline on Raw/WWE Championship storyline since May. But, I wouldn't be surprised to see her named as the leader. They've stuck her ass in damn near every other important storyline.


----------



## shought321

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

:O You genius, you freaking genius, WWE are you listening?! This is what WE want!


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Even Russo wouldn't book some shit like that.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Good then she can make out with them then move on with someone else etc. AJ is beyond tiring to see on my TV. I prefer to see her back in the divas division where she will get 2 minutes top every show.


----------



## DA

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

:kobe The craziness from the show has infiltrated the forum people, time to GTFO while we still can


----------



## JAY JAY millz

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

lol you guys are hating, but with the way the show has been booked lately i wouldn't be shocked in the slightest. 

Stupid idea? you bet your ass, but so many bad ideas have been let loose this year


----------



## skolpo

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

AJ needs some solidification but partnering her with the Shield, or even Big E like they have, isn't the best path to take. They need to decide her character already. It's clear that their intentions is to make her a heel by backstabbing Cena. I just don't understand why they are continuing her semi-feud with Vickie, who is the ultimate Diva heel, which makes AJ seem like a face. It's quite frustrating and a pity to see AJ come out to the ring without any type of reaction, mainly due to the fact that the audience has no idea what to think of her.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

We only have Bryan to blame for this. If he wasn't so brilliant then AJ wouldn't even have got a look in in the divas division, never mind being involved all the top storylines.

Damn it :bryan


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Dean Ambrose taking orders from a 15 year old girl?

What universe am I currently in?


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*










put her back in the ring, please. i can't take this torture anymore.

or aj/ziggler, pls. kthx.


----------



## Jobo023

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

I would want this to happen. it would look pretty darn awesome. the best diva on the roster. leading the future of our wwe? I wouldnt be suprised at all. her losing her Job due to false accusations? INJUSTICE. and You notice how the tides are turning? vicki is more of the face to aj's heel. so i think we're in for a huge wtf moment.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

:russo


----------



## Green Light

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Dean Ambrose taking orders from a 15 year old girl?
> 
> What universe am I currently in?


The WWE universe of course :vince3


----------



## ABrown

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

:jay2 people acting like that shit ain't feasible.

They had her running the show. I could easily see something like this happen


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

HAHAHAHA They actually doing feud between John Cena and BIG E LANGSTON WITH AJ????

If AJ is the leader of The Shield.. wow. I'll skip the show once again.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

You mean the same universe where being WWE Champion for a full year means absolutely nothing?

My god, I've crossed into the Outer Limits.

Seriously, if she is ; I'll eat my hat and everyone else's hats on this forum.
Send me your hats.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

That would be an awful idea but the reactions here would be hilarious.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Keep her away from Roman.

Anyway, isn't she supposed to go after Eve for the Divas title?


----------



## morris3333

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



cindel25 said:


> Keep her away from Roman.
> 
> Anyway, isn't she supposed to go after Eve for the Divas title?


that is not happen with aj turn heel.


----------



## Telos

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*


----------



## Cyon

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



cindel25 said:


> Keep her away from Roman.
> 
> Anyway, isn't she supposed to go after Eve for the Divas title?


She should be, and I thought Naomi was going to be heading towards that path, but based on what happened tonight, it looks like it reverted back to Kaitlyn going for the title while AJ just goes around being crazy.


----------



## Shelter

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Up to eleven: Hornswoggle is the leader :jesse.

Now, seriously, please no.


----------



## wwesuperstar

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

AJ being the leader of The Shield would be even worse then her being involved with Ziggler in any storyline. I swear WWE keeps getting worse. I am starting to fear this is indeed gonna be what is revealed.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

The cancer known as AJ Leech.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

I don't want ANYBODY to be their leader, or anybody to be added to the group. they are perfect the way they are now.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



Cyon said:


> She should be, and I thought Naomi was going to be heading towards that path, but based on what happened tonight, it looks like it reverted back to Kaitlyn going for the title while AJ just goes around being crazy.


I expect Kaitlyn to win the diva champion on raw next week then Eve get a rematch at Royal Rumble.


----------



## x78

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

After reading the Smackdown 5-point preview, I feel like The Shield is done now. They will move the attention to Big E, and The Shield will descend into midcard hell feuding with and probably jobbing out to the likes of Del Rio and Miz.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



fireman3100 said:


> I think with her bringing out Big E from NXT at the end of RAW to take care of Cena, shows that she is the reason the SHIELD and other NXT are taking care of WWE Stars. She has been the epitome of injustice to her and so it fits perfectly.
> 
> I think it makes perfect sense.


Worst debut on Wrestling Forum, now please kindly...


----------



## Oakue

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

For the love of god I said that 3 weeks ago as a JOKE. 

Now?

I'm starting to think it may not have been a joke.

Although I doubt they'll make her the leader of The Shield...I can see them going that way at the moment.

Holy hell. Vince, you MUST fire your daughter as head of creative.


----------



## Aficionado

Sierra
Hotel
India
Echo
Lima
Delta


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

AJ should be fired. She has no redeemable quality's. She's just blowing VKM, guaranteed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Colonel Angus said:


> Sierra
> Hotel
> India
> Echo
> Lima
> Delta












DAMN their theme gets me pumped, and there entrance is intense. Hoping Ambrose can keep it when the team breaks up.


----------



## Magsimus

Love that intro to their entrance. 

So now that we know Rollins didn't suffer an injury at TLC, how damn good was his selling?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

legendmaker2 said:


> lol at everyone sucking the shields balls you all need to realise that these three guys are not going be champions, roman reigns son of luther reigns, OMG when did luther ever get his big break, what a bunch of nutt huggers.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

I'll stop watching if she is the leader of it.

I must say, although I don't think it will happen...it wouldn't necessarily surprise me. Anything is possible with WWE creative.

And remember Stephanie is in charge of creative.

And it is as clear as hell...

Just as CM Punk is a Paul Heyman guy...

AJ Lee is a Stephanie McMahon girl.

So, anything is possible no matter how stupid it may be.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Shield's entrance theme is fucking atrocious.

I'm surprised that lot of people like it


----------



## wwe4evr19

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

That's what I'm thinking, whether or not A.J is the leader or not. I'm wondering if Big.E Langston is apart of the Shield, after tonights attack.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

For the love of god don't give them ideas. AJ sucks the credibility, fun and life out of absolutely everything she touches. She's like a parasite, only less attractive.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Punk and/or Heyman is the leader of The Shield.

The whole "injustice" thing is an excuse for them to protect and help CM Punk without as harsh of a backlash by the management or fans (and yes, I'm speaking in kayfabe terms when I speak about the "management", obviously).

They don't actually shield the WWE from injustice, they just shield Punk from basically anything by attacking everyone who's a threat to go over him. It isn't a coincidence that 90% of their appearances attack people who Punk was beefing with. The only strange one was Orton, which seemed like little more than a chanegup thrown so it didn't solely just benefit Punk and be too obvious.

I don't know what the deal with AJ and Ryblack is though. Hopefully it isn't just what it seems like. . .yet another filler fued for Cena while he waits for CM Punk to conclude his next fued and lose the belt, then Cena will go for the belt again.


----------



## Asenath

Magsimus said:


> Love that intro to their entrance.
> 
> So now that we know Rollins didn't suffer an injury at TLC, how damn good was his selling?


Fuck a Slammy. Give that man an Emmy.


----------



## Obfuscation

SHIELD having interactions with Flair tonight = GOAT.

Enjoyed the beatdown of Dreamer & Rodriguez too. Keeping their unpredictable elements alive. I like it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Not going to lie. AJ as the leader would pretty much kill the angle for me if that was the revelation.


----------



## 2K JAY

I hope they make that assisted top-rope powerbomb Reigns' finishing move. That move is killer. 

I also think the group would benefit a hell of a lot more by not having a leader. If they have a leader, it becomes all about the leader. It should just be a group of 3 guys beating people up. They could be "working" for CM Punk, but CM Punk wouldn't the leader or the member. They would just be protecting him. I really don't want to see another Nexus on our hands. Hopefully WWE learn from their mistakes and this great faction don't go the way of many others, where the members get jealous and become irrellevent and shit. These 3 guys are the best thing in WWE right now, along with Ryback for me.


----------



## aaronoafc

*So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Did anyone else get that from the end of raw, she brings out big E langston, possibly she brought up the other NXT guys as an "injustice" to her resigning and then being accused for an affair?


----------



## nikola123

*Re: So Vickie is the leader of the shield?*

shield should not have a leader
Just the 3 of them.... no more


----------



## Boygirl

*Re: So Vickie is the leader of the shield?*

No, I am the leader of the Shield.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: So Vickie is the leader of the shield?*

half the roster should join the shield and then they should break in half and then get back together and the whole thing should last for years it would be epic


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

AJ brought him out. 

I think I'm leader of Shield. 

Maybe Vince is the higher power.

Or Bo Dallas is too. He'll be brought up from NXT soon and did it for the Rock. 

Hell, it's probably Flair and he was just taking a beating to make it look convincing...



















:troll


----------



## aaronoafc

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> AJ brought him out.
> 
> I think I'm leader of Shield.
> 
> Maybe Vince is the higher power.
> 
> Or Bo Dallas is too. He'll be brought up from NXT soon and did it for the Rock.
> 
> Hell, it's probably Flair and he was just taking a beating to make it look convincing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Sorry yes I meant AJ...just changed the subject title! got too carried away


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Food for thought, what if AJ were trying to get back with Punk? The last 5 NXT debuts benefitted Punk and or AJ, directly and indirectly. Maddox was hired by AJ and helped Punk directly. The Shield also benefitted Punk directly by helping him win and have attacked Punk's current biggest threats in Ryback and Cena. They're also feuding with 2 of AJ's exes. Lastly Big E was also brought in by AJ and could be indirectly helping the Shield by keeping Cena busy so he doesn't foil The Shield's attacks.

Yup, that indeed is stretching it, that's why I think it'll happen.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

why the fucking fuck they keep shoving this fucking whore down to out throats.. she must have something else on her throat as well at backstage.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

If they do it, it will be a clear exemple of how you can go to " I like AJ, she can do great things " to " I hate AJ, why did she receive all those push. Is she the only women on the roster with Vickie ? "


----------



## nikola123

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

So AJ is the new Hornswoggle?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

Hopefully not.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

honestly i'm an AJ fan, but that would take all the seriousness and rebelliousness out of The Shield, they would seem like a joke being yet another threesome of guys who are getting played by AJ.

I prefer crazy Aj over childish high-school girl AJ.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

It does make sense, The Shield only took out people who she kissed, lol.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

I hope it won't be the case, but I honestly would prefer it over another romance angle. 

I dunno. I'm an AJ fan, but they are having her do too much too soon. She's went from face, to somewhat of a tweener, to heel in a span of a single year. Once she wins the Divas title, there will be not much else for her to do or directions her character could go.


----------



## Mlemr

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

No. Please.



Lord Stark said:


> I hope it won't be the case, but I honestly would prefer it over another romance angle.
> 
> I dunno. I'm an AJ fan, but they are having her do too much too soon. She's went from face, to somewhat of a tweener, to heel in a span of a single year. Once she wins the Divas title, there will be not much else for her to do or directions her character could go.


Personally, I would rather just have the piss break then have her muddled in with the shield.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> It does make sense, The Shield only took out people who she kissed, lol.


Sorry but don't remember when she kissed Randy Orton ^^ ( Imagine if she tried and directly after it, the RKO )


----------



## Mlemr

Tommy Dreamer was a great pick for a beatdown by the shield. One of the best moments in recent history when Dreamer appeared on RAW.


----------



## chaosdarksoulz

*Do you think the shield would look as badass without thier vests?*

Honestly, can you imagine 3 guys in trunks making that much impact in that TLC match instead, i cant.
They resemble a cooler younger version of the bossman to me.

The whole military style vests with all black getup just makes them look all that more badass.
I'm dreading seeing them split down the line and wearing regular ring gear.


----------



## chaosdarksoulz

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*

The shield is the best thing going in wwe right now, reminiscent of the attitude era, and if they ruin it by associating them to aj in anyway then honestly, wwe might as well make the next storyline about aj being vinces illegitimate daughter, since its all aj this aj that.

Shes has no freaking talent and having a petite ass does not count as talent.
She's always doing something slutty, pushing someone off something or switching her love interest which keeps her relevant.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What if... the beatdown of Tommy Dreamer leads up to different ECW originals/legends like Sandman, Dreamer and Foley against The Shield? :O (just hoping...:mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



SteenIsGod said:


> AJ should be fired. She has no redeemable quality's. She's just blowing VKM, guaranteed.





Goldfinger said:


> why the fucking fuck they keep shoving this fucking whore down to out throats.. she must have something else on her throat as well at backstage.


Always my favourite part of any AJ thread. Such keen insight and deductive abilities! Us men are always on top of these matters, so many apologies to you Ms. Lee, but your little game is up. 

Any fan of hers should be worried as well if she is the mastermind of this faction. Let's put this in perspective: she's gone from being the centerpiece of that WWE title feud earlier this year, to GM, to being Cena's better half (we presume) to feuding with Cena alongside Ziggler and potentially managing the Shield at the same time. All within a year. That's a _ridiculous_ push for any heel or face character, let alone one who isn't a certainty on either front. Pushing a virtual non-wrestler as the driving force behind the current company could easily undermine every wrestler she's associated with as well as killing off any appeal she may've had with many. That will only be accelerated if she were to screw Ziggler as well.

I'm all for risks, but calculated risks with a level of temperance and tasteful handling. This could theoretically get quite ugly for viewers if she does the same thing she did with Cena to ol' Dolphie boy. At the very least, they should make up their minds whether she'll be a face or heel going forward.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: AJ Leader of Shield*



BarrettBarrage said:


> You mean the same universe where being WWE Champion for a full year means absolutely nothing?
> 
> My god, I've crossed into the Outer Limits.
> 
> Seriously, if she is ; I'll eat my hat and everyone else's hats on this forum.
> Send me your hats.


Saved and bookmarked.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Do you think the shield would look as badass without thier vests?*

I like there look, I like their theme, I LOVE there entrance the way they came into the ring at TLC was awesome. This coming from a guy who didn't care about ambrose and the rest of them. I've now become a fan.


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Do you think the shield would look as badass without thier vests?*

No,this definetly made it better
I didnt expect them to wrestle like that at TLC but it is better


----------



## DannyMack

I'm a little dissapointed that The Shield didn't cut a live promo in the ring last night. At the moment they seem to follow a pattern where they carry out an attack on RAW and then explain their actions in a found-footage style promo on Smackdown. At least this means we're probably going to get another GREAT promo from the guys tonight! Also, might I add that I LOVED their match at TLC. ***** 10/10 A+ MOTY!!!


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Do you think the shield would look as badass without thier vests?*

Yeah I think they look great the way they are now.


----------



## heelguy95

What the fuck is up with the barrage of morons in this thread all of a sudden? The Shield doesn't have a leader, and never will. So stop with the stupid bullshit about AJ.

Moving on, it seems like The Shield will be feuding with Del Rio and The Miz.
I'm really getting tired of the lack of promos being produced by The Shield, especially on Raw, because guess what? There hasn't been any promos on Raw to date. They've all been in pre taped video format on Smackdown of all shows! I really don't know where they're going with this anymore.


----------



## Telos

heelguy95 said:


> What the fuck is up with the barrage of morons in this thread all of a sudden? The Shield doesn't have a leader, and never will. So stop with the stupid bullshit about AJ.


There was an "AJ Leader of Shield" thread that the mods merged into this thread; a questionable decision as this thread is now tainted with that fuckery. :StephenA



heelguy95 said:


> Moving on, it seems like The Shield will be feuding with Del Rio and The Miz.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of the lack of promos being produced by The Shield, especially on Raw, because guess what? There hasn't been any promos on Raw to date. They've all been in pre taped video format on Smackdown of all shows! I really don't know where they're going with this anymore.


Don't forget Orton when he comes back. What I'm waiting to see is how long it takes the "Universe" to stop associating The Shield with Ryback. I don't want to be hearing that stupid chant months from now when The Shield are beating down on guys not named Ryback.

As for the promos, have patience. The way the video promos are done require a lot of editing and don't work the same if done live. I think they're doing this at the right pace. Giving us just enough Shield without overexposing them. They're still new and fresh. Let the slow build continue.


----------



## Eddie Ray

the fuck has happened to the thread? how did AJ get into this? the fuck?

ok, first things first, AJ has nothing to do with The Sheild, secondly...Damn she plays a better heel. Her mannerisms are perfect for a heel, the sort of plotting, ima get you when you're asleep sort. Unfortunatly this forum won't apprieciate her because she is a woman, no other reason behind it, i've seen enough posts about the women to deduce that a large portion of this forum are sexist assholes who view women as inferior (this obviously doesn't apply to everyone). I'm glad, as a woman, that a woman is getting airtime and shes the best one to do so when it comes to being able to speak. unfortunately they haven't allowed her to show off her ring skills which is a shame because her NXT work was a joy to watch.

now thats out of the way, can we all just get back to talking about The Shield without being morons?


----------



## DA

Fuck, I thought this was the safest thread on the forum, away from all the other psychotic shit that happened on the show, The Shield give me hope, but a nonsensical AJ thread has been merged with it? :jones

I'm outta here for a while


----------



## AntUK

I'm with you guys, theres no leader, the commentators(JBL) are really pushing that they believe in what they are doing, it won't make sense for them to push that angle and then have them be the bitches of a 90 pound crazy chick.

The only concievable way they could tie her in with them is she encouraged them via nxt while she was Raw GM to put the rights wrong, hoping they'd take out the ones that had wronged her, but they took it too far, could even seal more heat on the Shield with her doing the promo where she fesses up, and then we get the "Sierra.." and then some white knight saves her.

Hell knowing WWE they'll probably dream up some convoluted thing where by CM punk and AJ where behind it all along and then we get some super Mcmhaon-Helmsley era faction, with the shield as Punks/AJ's flunkies...god no..

It was my first thought when i saw Raw last night and she brought an NXT guy out, it was ..please ..please dont tie her into the shield, keep her away from the most promising thing in the WWE right now.

any ideas on why they attacked Dreamer what "injustice" will they try to use to justify that, i really dont want them turning into some random thugs, i really liked them playing up the "they have their own beliefs/code/ethics and they stick to that" angle.

Hi all by the way  the goodness of the shield made me sign up for some discussion!

And add me to the list of those that are just wondering why they wont take the shackles off the shield and let them cut a live promo.


----------



## krai999

my reaction to aj as leader of the shield


----------



## vanboxmeer

Eddie Ray said:


> the fuck has happened to the thread? how did AJ get into this? the fuck?
> 
> ok, first things first, AJ has nothing to do with The Sheild, secondly...Damn she plays a better heel. Her mannerisms are perfect for a heel, the sort of plotting, ima get you when you're asleep sort. Unfortunatly this forum won't apprieciate her because she is a woman, no other reason behind it, i've seen enough posts about the women to deduce that a large portion of this forum are sexist assholes who view women as inferior (this obviously doesn't apply to everyone). I'm glad, as a woman, that a woman is getting airtime and shes the best one to do so when it comes to being able to speak. unfortunately they haven't allowed her to show off her ring skills which is a shame because her NXT work was a joy to watch.
> 
> now thats out of the way, can we all just get back to talking about The Shield without being morons?


What a goof. Playing the sexist card that the lowest common denominator and thinking THAT's the reason people find her grating and annoying. Hardly surprising coming from the type of person who defended the GM AJ pus and the babyface AJ/Cena/Vickie/Dolph angle to death as being compelling television simply because you were an AJ fan who would literally jump in front of any criticism of your precious woman. People hate this crap, because it's first of all terrible television, not just because it's a woman. This is proven because there are tons of female posters who also loathe AJ and her ridiculous push. And 2nd, it does literally nothing for anybody other than a girl that doesn't even wrestle, nevermind wrestle at the quality level that her push would dictate as a main event level and actively hurts every other character that's involved in angles with her. If there was no AJ push, the incredibly stale Vickie wouldn't even be given this amount of television time since her only purpose is to put over this girl.


----------



## DannyMack

I think they'll say that the reason why they targeted Ric Flair and Tommy Dreamer is because they are the past and The Shield is the future and that wrestlers from the past have no place on THEIR show. Also, the reason why they attacked Ricardo is because he protested against their attack on Dreamer, and as Roman Reigns has said himself; "Nobody says no to The Shield". At least...that's what I think they'll say.


----------



## Eddie Ray

vanboxmeer said:


> What a goof. Playing the sexist card that the lowest common denominator and thinking THAT's the reason people find her grating and annoying. Hardly surprising coming from the type of person who defended the GM AJ pus and the babyface AJ/Cena/Vickie/Dolph angle to death as being compelling television simply because you were an AJ fan who would literally jump in front of any criticism of your precious woman. People hate this crap, because it's first of all terrible television, not just because it's a woman. This is proven because there are tons of female posters who also loathe AJ and her ridiculous push. And 2nd, it does literally nothing for anybody other than a girl that doesn't even wrestle, nevermind wrestle at the quality level that her push would dictate as a main event level and actively hurts every other character that's involved in angles with her. If there was no AJ push, the incredibly stale Vickie wouldn't even be given this amount of television time since her only purpose is to put over this girl.


i'm noth saying everyone is sexist but htere is a clear sexist attitude on this forum that, I believe, contributes to this hate. Its an observation and i'm not using as a scape goat. Such comments usually involve sexist language so isn't it fair to assume such a thing based on it? just as if someone used homophobic language when refeering to gay character, isn't that a fair observation to make?

The sad thing is, she DOES have in ring talent but for some reason the WWE don't want to show it, which irritates me to death because her strongest point was her in ring skills, shes no Sara Del Rey but she can carry herself through a match better than 70% of the divas roster and her Octopus stretch is a move I mark out for, but we just don't see it, unfortunately.

She is also the best current female on the mic. that is a fact. All the other girls sound like they are reading off a teleprompter. AJ at least puts emotion and character into her words and she has a gimmick. She is also good at nuanced facial expressions which is so vital in creating ones character.

AJ isn't the only woman I mark for but unfortunately the next woman I like is still in NXT (Paige)

Oh and just for the record...the AJ Cena thing was painful to me too...it was kinda pointless and cringeworthy. the kane punk and bryan thing was atleast entertaining and led to Team Hell No being created. Also I still love seeing AJ push Punk into a table. that moment was epic imo.


----------



## AntUK

DannyMack said:


> I think they'll say that the reason why they targeted Ric Flair and Tommy Dreamer is because they are the past and The Shield is the future and that wrestlers from the past have no place on THEIR show. Also, the reason why they attacked Ricardo is because he protested against their attack on Dreamer, and as Roman Reigns has said himself; "Nobody says no to The Shield". At least...that's what I think they'll say.


Yeah i got the Ricardo beatdown, was wondering about the Flair/Dreamer, but as you "its a injustice that these old guys on the show instead of us,since the shield weren't "officially2 booked on the show and in flairs case disrespecting the WWE champ" that makes sense i can get the logic behind that.


----------



## Asenath

AntUK said:


> any ideas on why they attacked Dreamer what "injustice" will they try to use to justify that, i really dont want them turning into some random thugs, i really liked them playing up the "they have their own beliefs/code/ethics and they stick to that" angle.


I think the Dreamer attack was an easter egg for all the Ambrose/Moxley fangirls and fanboys at home. And maybe for him, too. On multiple occasions in interviews, he asserted his own fanboy tendencies for the classic ECW and one of the matches he mentioned frequently was getting to work with Dreamer in the indies. 

I don't think it will have long-reaching plotline significance. It's just something for those of us obsessive nuts watching at home.

*Edited to Add*: Eddie Ray, don't let VanWhatsisface rustle your jimmies. He does this in any thread where women's wrestling is touched on in the slightest. Bless his heart.


----------



## nemesisdivina

Their theme sounds like a remix of Nathan Jones's theme.


----------



## AntUK

Asenath said:


> I think the Dreamer attack was an easter egg for all the Ambrose/Moxley fangirls and fanboys at home. And maybe for him, too. On multiple occasions in interviews, he asserted his own fanboy tendencies for the classic ECW and one of the matches he mentioned frequently was getting to work with Dreamer in the indies.
> 
> I don't think it will have long-reaching plotline significance. It's just something for those of us obsessive nuts watching at home.


ahh now i see, sorry im not offay with anything outside of WWE anyones done recently, or well anything wrestling wise since 2005-ish 

Nice to know, and makes sense for them to have it on a throwaway slammy show.


----------



## Telos

Asenath said:


> I think the Dreamer attack was an easter egg for all the Ambrose/Moxley fangirls and fanboys at home. And maybe for him, too. On multiple occasions in interviews, he asserted his own fanboy tendencies for the classic ECW and one of the matches he mentioned frequently was getting to work with Dreamer in the indies.
> 
> I don't think it will have long-reaching plotline significance. It's just something for those of us obsessive nuts watching at home.


Excellent point. Ambrose and Dreamer probably had a nice hug and laugh about it after the show.


----------



## Duke Silver

nemesisdivina said:


> Their theme sounds like a remix of Nathan Jones's theme.


Which in turn reminds me of:


----------



## Mr. Socko

Eddie Ray said:


> She is also the best current female on the mic. that is a fact. All the other girls sound like they are reading off a teleprompter. AJ at least puts emotion and character into her words and she has a gimmick. *She is also good at nuanced facial expressions* which is so vital in creating ones character.


:Bischoff


----------



## Asenath

AntUK said:


> ahh now i see, sorry im not offay with anything outside of WWE anyones done, or well anything wrestling wise since 2005-ish
> 
> Nice to know, and makes sense for them to have it on a throwaway slammy show.


Fair enough! I just came back after a 10 year hiatus this spring, and have been catching myself up ever since. You really should acquaint yourself with the work of Tyler Black/Seth Rollins and Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose. If nothing else, watch the tapes of their promos on youtube. There's been so much growth in both of them from their rookie days until now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> :Bischoff


I knew using that wording was going to get me into trouble.


----------



## Andre

Asenath said:


> *Edited to Add*: Eddie Ray, don't let VanWhatsisface rustle your jimmies. He does this in any thread where women's wrestling is touched on in the slightest. Bless his heart.


Despite the fact that the guy made some excellent points. AJ is terrible and that has nothing to with her being a female.

Back on topic, everybody's thoughts on what the shield will be doing at the Rumble?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

AndreBaker said:


> Despite the fact that the guy made some excellent points. AJ is terrible and that has nothing to with her being a female.
> 
> Back on topic, everybody's thoughts on what the shield will be doing at the Rumble?


I'd love a brief face to face between Rock and his cousin Roman. 

:Rock3


----------



## DA

AndreBaker said:


> Back on topic, everybody's thoughts on what the shield will be doing at the Rumble?


They cost The Rock the title (the injustice of him getting a title shot)
The Rock enters the Rumble near enough to the end (more injustice)
The Shield come out to stop him
Bryan and Kane come out to help The Rock
The Rock wins the Rumble
:Rock


----------



## Nostalgia

The Shield once again one of the few good highlights of the show.



AndreBaker said:


> Back on topic, everybody's thoughts on what the shield will be doing at the Rumble?


Not sure. Before TLC, some thought they go for the Tag Titles from Team Hell No with the Freebird rule. But now after TLC we find out that The Rhodes Scholars are the number one contenders so I can't see that happening. I think they should all be in Rumble match and dominate, just like many alliances have done in the past Rumble matches (Legacy, Nexus just as some recent examples). Going from winning their first match at TLC, to having a great showing in the rumble match would be such a great start to their early careers here in the WWE.


----------



## JY57

Nostalgia said:


> The Shield once again of the few good highlights of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Before TLC, some thought they go for the Tag Titles from Team Hell No with the Freebird rule. But now after TLC we find out that The Rhodes Scholars are the number one contenders so I can't that happening. I think they should all be in Rumble match and dominate, just like many alliances have done in the past Rumble matches (Legacy, Nexus just as some recent examples). Going from winning their first match at TLC, to have a great showing in the rumble match could really do wonders for them.


Rhode Scholars have their Title Match with Team Hell No on Main Event tomorrow.


----------



## Nostalgia

JY57 said:


> Rhode Scholars have their Title Match with Team Hell No on Main Event tomorrow.


Really? Wow. So they win a PPV tables match to become number one contenders, going over a strong team in Mysterio and Sin Cara, and the pay off from that is they get a title match on a show nobody watches? Just wow...

Well in that case, The Shield/Hell No for the titles could happen at the Rumble then especially since they're still feuding with one another.


----------



## bigsmoke916

I think last night put to rest the rumors about the shield working paul heyman when they jumped tommy dreamer.dont think paul e would sick the shield on his good friend.


----------



## Asenath

bigsmoke916 said:


> I think last night put to rest the rumors about the shield working paul heyman when they jumped tommy dreamer.dont think paul e would sick the shield on his good friend.


In storyline, Paul Heyman would sic the Shield on his poor, departed mother, best friend, or some dude he never met if he thought it might profit him. He's that dude. 

(I still hope the Shield don't have a master or overlord, but Paul E. is one of the Usual Suspects for this kind of thing.)


----------



## the frenchise

Okay guys. Just watched raw... Wow The shield coming down to the ring with that music to kick the 2 time hall of famer's ass was the highlight of the show. The little brawl was good. 

Amazing intensity when they beat the crap out of Dreamer. That last Ambrose kick was priceless. 
I really really love these guys. It's really hard for me to consider them as heels. They're just some awesome reckless mercenaries!


----------



## AntUK

the frenchise said:


> Okay guys. Just watched raw... Wow The shield coming down to the ring with that music to kick the 2 time hall of famer's ass was the highlight of the show.


Until the ad break of course i was really pissed at that 

I dont really dig their theme music that much, i do love the "Sierra.." bit really announces theyre here and has everyone looking around. Really hope they get to talk on Smackdown....but we've been waiting for Ambrose with a live mike for weeks now....


----------



## DOPA

Morons that don't understand AJ has nothing to do with the shield fpalm.

The beatdown on Dreamer and Ricardo was sick. The Shield once again were one of the few things I enjoyed about the show. Ambrose's last vicious kick to Dreamer was priceless.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

When I look at Ambrose he just comes off as a badass villain from a movie. His facial expressions and his movements are top notch. He is a future star no doubt about it. That last kick to Dreamer was just so villain like. The guy is awesome.


----------



## AntUK

Crusade said:


> Morons that don't understand AJ has nothing to do with the shield fpalm.


I dont think anyone in their right mind would seriously think that, i think people are just wary about the booking that they're finding some way to think up of how vince could latch AJ onto the hottest thing they have going in the shield. and seeing the NXT connection last night is an obvious way that vince could try to pull it off.

However fucking awful it would be!



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> When I look at Ambrose he just comes off as a badass villain from a movie. His facial expressions and his movements are top notch. He is a future star no doubt about it. That last kick to Dreamer was just so villain like. The guy is awesome.



Yup its definatly all the little things, the guy is so into his character it makes it fun to watch.


----------



## Bushmaster

Is there a clear version of their entrance music out. The last half hour I've been listening to some decent versions but nothing clear. I'm in love with their theme atm, the start of it is very unique and just makes their entrance that much awesome


----------



## Telos

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Is there a clear version of their entrance music out. The last half hour I've been listening to some decent versions but nothing clear. I'm in love with their theme atm, the start of it is very unique and just makes their entrance that much awesome


Yeah I'm waiting for the studio release, hopefully the titantron will be on YouTube soon also.

That part in the intro when it says "Shield" and then that guitar riff starts up, it's like BAM! Get ready it's about to go down! :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

LOL! :lol
Some people just need to calm down! 
WTF! :lmao

I _LOVE_ their theme.
It's something you recognize immediately and make you fuckin' mark.

Ambrose + Flair in the ring was one of the best moments on (Slammy)-RAW yesterday.
Ambrose is the fucking man.
Trust me. They will NEVER fuck this up, no matter what.
These moments when The Shield comes down through the audience and fills your body with excitement and respect are too intense to just let them slide into obscurity.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Weird, a few days ago I thought they would lose on Sunday to help Ryback's success, a few days on and they're doing better then ever, they really do come across as vicious and organised, the way they kept working as a team on TLC to prevent any guy getting on a roll. It was awesome to behold.


----------



## Nostalgia

NeyNey said:


> LOL! :lol
> Some people just need to calm down!
> WTF! :lmao
> 
> I _LOVE_ their theme.
> It's something you recognize immediately and make you fuckin' mark.
> 
> Ambrose + Flair in the ring was one of the best moments on (Slammy)-RAW yesterday.
> Ambrose is the fucking man.
> Trust me. They will NEVER fuck this up, no matter what.
> These moments when The Shield comes down through the audience and fills your body with excitement and respect are too intense to just let them slide into obscurity.


Their theme is Ok, what makes their entrance great though is the fact they come through the crowd. You get a real old school vibe from it and it's unique from anyone else on the roster. Current watching the repeat of their match at TLC. (Y)


----------



## CM Jewels

NeyNey said:


> LOL! :lol
> Some people just need to calm down!
> WTF! :lmao
> 
> I _LOVE_ their theme.
> It's something you recognize immediately and make you fuckin' mark.
> 
> Ambrose + Flair in the ring was one of the best moments on (Slammy)-RAW yesterday.
> Ambrose is the fucking man.
> Trust me. They will NEVER fuck this up, no matter what.
> These moments when The Shield comes down through the audience and fills your body with excitement and respect are too intense to just let them slide into obscurity.


Ambrose in the same ring mixing it up with Flair gave me chills.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Shield's theme is ok. I like the intro with the sayings in NATO alphabet, it matches with the gimmick. I'm Telling You (the one that many thought to be their theme) is a good song, but doesn't match with The Shield in my opinion.


----------



## MzPipebomb

I hope this is a success. Only time will tell. However, I liked Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins before wwe so its cool to see them finally in wwe.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose knocks down Flair, goes out and takes out Bryan, then goes and takes out Kane all in succession. Like a BOSS. :ambrose

On a side note, it's funny whenever any heel warns the commentators to leave the table side (in this case, Reigns). If you're a heel you're not supposed to give a crap about the commentators' well-being. Just one of those small things that is usually overlooked anyway.


----------



## Max Mouse

some minor unnoticeable botches but They did a excellent job at TLC


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> Ambrose knocks down Flair, goes out and takes out Bryan, then goes and takes out Kane all in succession. Like a BOSS. :ambrose


:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## Telos

Trying to think of the first time I heard of Ambrose. I believe it was last year, probably when he fought CM Punk at an FCW house show. I don't remember if it was before or watching that promo and match, but the first indie promo I ever saw of him was his IPW promo vs. Colt Cabana.






I was impressed and decided to look up more Ambrose/Moxley stuff. Found his other promos and then started watching FCW shows that featured him. I was hooked and became a fan very quickly. Thanks to his association with Seth Rollins and "Leakee", they've grown on me as well.

True story: I was getting annoyed with the direction WWE appeared to be going since Hell In A Cell and was just about ready to take another break from wrestling after Survivor Series when The Shield interfered and attacked Ryback. I can honestly say CM Punk brought back into wrestling and Dean Ambrose has kept me around. "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."

tl;dr

I still like rasslin' in large part because of DAT AMBROSE


----------



## iamnotanugget

Really cool video I found with all members of The Shield. It's always cool to see half the people in this video are folks who have attacked Cena at some point LOL









> True story: I was getting annoyed with the direction WWE appeared to be going since Hell In A Cell and was just about ready to take another break from wrestling after Survivor Series when The Shield interfered and attacked Ryback.


I was also ready to stop watching and I wasn't gonna start watching again until Ambrose or Rollins debuted so luckily I didn't have to wait that long.


----------



## Asenath

The very simple act of throwing Mysterio's mask in the ring. . .just terrifying.


----------



## SDWarrior

The shield has really grown on me. These guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## heelguy95

Asenath said:


> The very simple act of throwing Mysterio's mask in the ring. . .just terrifying.


They mean business. Throwing Mysterio's mask in the ring speaks a million words. I would've preferred a live promo, but I guess it wasn't necessary in this case..

It's just amazing how much people The Shield fucked up. I mean seriously, they've got a million enemies, and they aren't afraid!

Still, I'm waiting for a live promo. Mic time, mic time, and mic time. Just three minutes at the least, taken out of the time they beat up people every Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Dice Darwin

iamnotanugget said:


> Really cool video I found with all members of The Shield. It's always cool to see half the people in this video are folks who have attacked Cena at some point LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also ready to stop watching and I wasn't gonna start watching again until Ambrose or Rollins debuted so luckily I didn't have to wait that long.


The interesting thing this video shows, is that Big E Langston isn't as short as people think. He looks about the same height as Cena.


----------



## SDWarrior

heelguy95 said:


> They mean business. Throwing Mysterio's mask in the ring speaks a million words. I would've preferred a live promo, but I guess it wasn't necessary in this case..
> 
> It's just amazing how much people The Shield fucked up. I mean seriously, they've got a million enemies, and they aren't afraid!
> 
> Still, I'm waiting for a live promo. Mic time, mic time, and mic time. Just three minutes at the least, taken out of the time they beat up people every Raw and Smackdown.


I wonder if the Shield just took Sin Cara off the show. They just said he now has serious knee damage. Seems like a good way to write him out of the company.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad I missed the last 20 pages of nonsense.

It's a big no that I think AJ is the "leader" of The Shield. I'm pretty sure there is no leader. Can't they just be on their own without speculation?


----------



## Hawksea

These dudes look too much more like a late 90's boyband than a badass vigilante group. Just imagine Justin Timberlake and his buds quintuple bombing both Austin and Rock into a double decker table back then. It's just so hard for me to take them seriously.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just wish the Shield would attack anyone, not just faces. It's confusing that their message is "we fight injustice", but they only attack faces. I think it would be great for them to attack a heel once or twice to show that they really are dangerous. It would totally seperate them from other factions that came in (minus NWO); them attacking heels too.

looking at it psychologically, them entering the ring from a different area makes them unique and different. them wearing boots and gear shows that their organized, at least within their own group; plus their promo about how they are a team together was good idea. But there is still the idea their working for someone; this can easily be offset if they attack a heel or two.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just wish the Shield would attack anyone, not just faces. It's confusing that their message is "we fight injustice", but they only attack faces. I think it would be great for them to attack a heel once or twice to show that they really are dangerous. It would totally seperate them from other factions that came in (minus NWO); them attacking heels too.

looking at it psychologically, them entering the ring from a different area makes them unique and different. them wearing boots and gear shows that their organized, at least within their own group; plus their promo about how they are a team together was good idea. But there is still the idea their working for someone; this can easily be offset if they attack a heel or two.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok, I can't be the only one laughing my ass off when Roman Reigns talks s**t during these beatdowns.

It's awesome and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## mjames74

Telos said:


> Yeah I'm waiting for the studio release, hopefully the titantron will be on YouTube soon also.
> 
> That part in the intro when it says "Shield" and then that guitar riff starts up, it's like BAM! Get ready it's about to go down! :mark:


they use the phonetic alphabet at the start, military/NATO use for letters, "*S*ierra *H*otel *I*ndia *E*cho *L*ima *D*elta The SHIELD" you know someone is about to get fucked up.

I love how they come through the crowd too, def an oldschool feel to it.

Their shirt just need to be a black shirt with a small shield on the front breast area where a real badge would be with the phonetic words on the back.


----------



## Jingoro

i've seen enough of dean ambrose now to get why people online were excited about him. it's pretty obvious he's good all around and will be in the wwe for a long time. the other guys not so much. i'm loving the whole angle so far, but i hated how ryback beat them up by himself on the slammy's. made zero sense after tlc.


----------



## cindel25

I need to see Seth Rollins taunting the dancers! Anyone catch it? 

Great showing tonight.


----------



## mjames74

I hope to hell they have a shirt by the time of my house show feb 3rd


----------



## DA

DAT Shield. Going to town on all dem faces. Are these just random beatdowns or is it leading somewhere?
Rey and Sin Cara- what injustice?

Reigns beasting it


----------



## mjames74

Need a sticky for The SHIELDS body count reports,

0 <==== the fucks these guys give.


----------



## Stad

Hawksea said:


> These dudes look too much more like a late 90's boyband than a badass vigilante group. Just imagine Justin Timberlake and his buds quintuple bombing both Austin and Rock into a double decker table back then. It's just so hard for me to take them seriously.


:bosh

You gotta be the worst poster on this forum and I've seen some bad ones.


----------



## Jingoro

i liked that one shield video from a recent tv raw or smackdown(can't remember which or when) where ambrose was clearly going for a heath ledger-esque joker type of promo. i thought it was damn good.


----------



## mjames74

I like their triple powerbomb, but doesn't look flashy enough, need to just 2 man it, time it as he comes down ambrose do a kinda zig zag on his way down, if it didn't legit kill them it would look like it did.


----------



## Necramonium

I think The Shield should turn their attention to Brodus Clay, that dancing blob has almost been doing nothing but dancing and squashing jobbers since his debut.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Sorry if posted but did anyone see Dreamer after the attacks by The Shield on Raw?


----------



## Green Light

whoa he got a plaster on his head

what badasses


----------



## Mr. I

Fucking hell, they did a number on him.

He's had worse, though.


----------



## Bushmaster

I still like Dean and Seth over Roman but man do I love his screaming during beatdowns lol. Guy just seems out of control and barbaric which is good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

BADASS


----------



## Mr. I

Green Light said:


> whoa he got a plaster on his head
> 
> what badasses


You missed the gigantic bump on his head?


----------



## RFalcao

Ambrose is a little bit skinny.


----------



## x78

I hope they crack his skull.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Damn, that Dreamer head injury looks awful. Poor guy. 

The Shield are probably my favourite part ofnthe company right now, they've done no wrong since debuting.


----------



## Da Silva

They should start carrying weapons in their jackets, it would suit their "no fucks given, badass" aura.


----------



## mjames74

Da Silva said:


> They should start carrying weapons in their jackets, it would suit their "no fucks given, badass" aura.


batons and riot shields


----------



## Stad

Cookie Monster said:


> BADASS


Awesome picture.

I wonder what creative has planned for them for the Royal Rumble. They have to be in a match one would think eh??


----------



## Da Silva

stadw0n306 said:


> Awesome picture.
> 
> I wonder what creative has planned for them for the Royal Rumble. They have to be in a match one would think eh??


Considering how big a boner Vince has for Ryback, he'll have the shield dominate from start to finish, eliminating practically everyone, only for Ryback to come out and clean house.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

Da Silva said:


> Considering how big a boner Vince has for Ryback, he'll have the shield dominate from start to finish, eliminating practically everyone, only for Ryback to come out and clean house.


And I don't see anything wrong with that. We need to come to the realization that Ryback has to go over them at one point so why not do it at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## mjames74

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> And I don't see anything wrong with that. We need to come to the realization that Ryback has to go over them at one point so why not do it at the Royal Rumble?


cause there is no real fulfillment when he does, they should dominate him for a while before he finally gets over them, even if they kick his ass weekly he still looks strong as hell cause it takes 3 to his 1, i like em both but it should be an accomplishment when he goes over, like a 3/1 handicap or something along those lines.


----------



## rockdig1228

mjames74 said:


> cause there is no real fulfillment when he does, they should dominate him for a while before he finally gets over them, even if they kick his ass weekly he still looks strong as hell cause it takes 3 to his 1, i like em both but it should be an accomplishment when he goes over, like a 3/1 handicap or something along those lines.


I disagree wholeheartedly on this point. Ryback beating the Shield by himself in a handicap match would kill all the momentum they've been building. However, in a setting like the Rumble when you only have to put someone over the top rope and to the floor to eliminate them, it's not going to bury them like a loss in a handicap match would. Let him eliminate them at the Rumble and get them away from each other, it'll be best for everyone.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dreamer got a nice parting gift from his WWE return.

SHIELD


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> *SHIELD*


I imagined you saying it like this.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's _exactly_ how I say it.


----------



## Smoogle

Cookie Monster said:


> BADASS


Quick someone photoshop ambrose face on there when he makes the same O face after being smash on the later


----------



## THANOS

RFalcao said:


> Ambrose is a little bit skinny.


Perhaps a bit but he has definitely been hitting the weights since he left FCW.










And I'm sure he's even bigger now.


----------



## Obfuscation

As long as he can go. That's all I care about.

_(he can, btw.)_


----------



## checkcola

Loving the smile.


----------



## AntUK

I'm really digging Reigns since TLC, how hes slowly developed a character

Before he was just the slient muscle and he didnt do too much out of that in the beatdowns, but now the last week or so hes turned it up a notch and is starting to really put some fury into it when they choose to dish out punishment, really adding some personality to his character.

Ambrose : the unhinged borderline psychotic
Reigns: the silent muscle, who just unleashed rage and fury

Rollins just needs to develop some sort of character now to go with the other two,Well other then being the unbreakable one taking the crazy bumps.

cant wait to catch smackdown.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

checkcola said:


> Loving the smile.


Rollins reminds me of CM Punk


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Judging purely on looks



checkcola said:


> Loving the smile.


Rollins reminds me of CM Punk




Smoogle said:


> Quick someone photoshop ambrose face on there when he makes the same O face after being smash on the later


Reigns will definetly be a huge star




THANOS said:


> Perhaps a bit but he has definitely been hitting the weights since he left FCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure he's even bigger now.


Looks like a mid-carder for life


----------



## Cookie Monster

MEGASTAR!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Cookie Monster said:


> MEGASTAR!


Well played.


----------



## AntUK

Cookie Monster said:


> MEGASTAR!


----------



## Obfuscation

It's much more justified considering Cookie Monster is an Austin fan himself(?).

Touche.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I am indeed a huge Austin fan. 

I just don't see how anyone can call Dean Ambrose a mid-carder for life other than people who want to hate to be different really. Everyone with a brain stem and wrestling brain knows that there is something special about Ambrose from his ring psychology to his mic work. Not many people have "it" but he does.


----------



## Obfuscation

Obviously trolling. Plus, wanting to be a prognosticator for the hell of it. Who knows what the future holds for Ambrose. All we can say is he's got the talent and tools to be someone special. Off to a pretty darn good start too.


----------



## Mr. I

RFalcao said:


> Ambrose is a little bit skinny.


he used the Air Raid Crash (Sheamus' White Noise) as a finisher in FCW, he's strong enough.


----------



## Dallas

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Rollins reminds me of CM Punk
> 
> Reigns will definetly be a huge star
> 
> Looks like a mid-carder for life


----------



## MrAxew

DallasClark said:


>


So giving an opinion that clashes with your likes is trolling? MMmmmkay.


----------



## God Movement

MrAxew said:


> So giving an opinion that clashes with your likes is trolling? *MMmmmkay.*


----------



## Dallas

MrAxew said:


> So giving an opinion that clashes with your likes is trolling? MMmmmkay.


Doesn't even necessarily clash with mine but let's not pretend it's not trolling. Comparing Rollins to CM Punk despite everyone on here getting annoyed with CM Punk's lack of mic skills? Calling Reigns a huge star despite people on here being (originally) being touchy about that? And worst of all, saying Ambrose looks to be midcard for life? Right, nothing in that is trolling


----------



## heelguy95

The attacks from The Shield have become more erratic. They put Mysterio and Cara out of commission and destroyed the dancing fat guy(This is where all of you clap and smile now). The one thing left is... GIVE AMBROSE THE MIC, GIVE AMBROSE THE MIC.


----------



## AntUK

MrAxew said:


> So giving an opinion that clashes with your likes is trolling? MMmmmkay.


A one line opinion to just go against the grain is absolutely trolling. 

Now had he come out with "yeah he doesnt look anything above a midcarder and he doesnt have a good name, and his character might not get over well with the crowd, ive not see anything in his moveset that might make him stand out" etc etc that would not be trolling because you'd be backing up your opinion, and it'd lead to some discussion, about those areas.

"mid carder for life" is trolling.




> The attacks from The Shield have become more erratic. They put Mysterio and Cara out of commission and destroyed the dancing fat guy(This is where all of you clap and smile now). The one thing left is... GIVE AMBROSE THE MIC, GIVE AMBROSE THE MIC.


Yeah i'm eager to find out why they attacked those guys, i really dont want them to be turned into thugs who do it for no reason which im worried WWE will, i want reasons for why they are doing what they are doing, add me to the "give them a live mic" chorus of voices.


----------



## Magsimus

Rollins will be a top face. Shouldn't turn for a while though. Compare him to people like Kofi on ability and he's miles ahead. At times it seems like he's too quick for the others. 

Roarman Reigns has just been superb the last couple of days. Throwing Rey's mask in the ring, putting Brodus in a coma.

"That's a wrap".

Ambrose is Ambrose. Enough said.


----------



## AntUK

Magsimus said:


> Rollins will be a top face. Shouldn't turn for a while though. Compare him to people like Kofi on ability and he's miles ahead. At times it seems like he's too quick for the others.


Yup at this point i can totally envision a split when Rollins thinks Reigns and Ambrose are going too far in their fight against "injustice" because those two are just right into what they are doing now.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Cookie Monster said:


> I am indeed a huge Austin fan.
> 
> I just don't see how anyone can call Dean Ambrose a mid-carder for life other than people who want to hate to be different really. Everyone with a brain stem and wrestling brain knows that there is something special about Ambrose from his ring psychology to his mic work. Not many people have "it" but he does.



He has been involved with the WWE for 5 weeks and he has the 'it factor'?

Proving in the minor leagues is completely different from proving at the biggest wrestling company on the planet.

He maybe talented but he is unproven.






DallasClark said:


> Doesn't even necessarily clash with mine but let's not pretend it's not trolling. Comparing Rollins to CM Punk despite everyone on here getting annoyed with CM Punk's lack of mic skills? Calling Reigns a huge star despite people on here being (originally) being touchy about that? And worst of all, saying Ambrose looks to be midcard for life? Right, nothing in that is trolling


1.CM Punk's lack of mic skills?That's a huge surprise.

Punk's mic skills are top notch.Punk is the only one in the roster that can handle Rock's thrash talking.

2.People here think Reigns is the worst of the three.

As CM Punk said to John Cena-Who the hell do you guys think you are to form an opinion?



3.I said on basis of looks;Dean Ambrose looks like a mid-carder.


4.Trolling?
For what?
Speaking my mind


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Roman Reigns stealing the Ascension screaming during matches? That was a Cameron/O'Brian bit - the guttural screams out of nowhere during their matches. Reigns never did that in his NXT matches. 

Reigns is coming off as the alpha boss as he barks orders to the others during beatdowns. Rollins is the dare devil unbreakable risk taker. Ambrose is getting lost/overshadowed - which I guess is to be expected when they never get the mic, other than pre-taped promo's where all get equal time and probably many takes.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

I believe they attacked Brodus Clay for the same reason they attacked Orton, injustice against Maddox. 



Spoiler: Raw 11/24



But it really makes me wonder why they didn't attack Khali at the Raw tapings. But maybe that show was all about fluffy things and those stuffs, no Shield or Ziggler/AJ/Ryblack.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Who do you guys think is the leader of The Shield?


----------



## JY57

^ right now, nobody


----------



## RiverFenix

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Who do you guys think is the leader of The Shield?


No leader, or Heyman behind them are the two most likely options. Only others I'd like would be The Rock or Steve Austin being revealed down the line. Either of the latter two could be written as to wanting to keep the title on Punk to get their shot at him.


----------



## Asenath

Why is it so hard to believe that three men who set themselves up as renegades and outsiders might not have a hierarchical structure? I like to believe they work by autonomous committee.


----------



## Cookie Monster

There clearly isn't a leader. They're working together.


----------



## Honey Bucket

JY57 said:


> ^ right now, nobody


And it should stay that way. There is NO reason why WWE should pair these guys with a leader. It's obvious that the three of them are all equal in terms of status, so there is no leader there either. Keep them a three piece with an almost telepathic tendency for violence.


----------



## NeyNey

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Roman Reigns stealing the Ascension screaming during matches? That was a Cameron/O'Brian bit - the guttural screams out of nowhere during their matches. Reigns never did that in his NXT matches.


Thought the same. :lol 
Man.. the Ascension.. why Cameron, you stu..... WHY!!!... :vettel

Reigns began the screaming thing the first time after they attacked Orton.
(As far as I remember 8*D )
Ambrose was his inspiration.
(2:04)


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Marty Vibe said:


> And it should stay that way. There is NO reason why WWE should pair these guys with a leader. It's obvious that the three of them are all equal in terms of status, so there is no leader there either. Keep them a three piece with an almost telepathic tendency for violence.



Yes, naming a leader would just turn them into henchmen. They are nearly perfect the way they are. Ambrose/Moxley always has been one of the best on the mic, Reigns has been doing an awesome job as a powerhouse, Rollins/Black (actually the three of them) was incredible at TLC, although I believe he need some improvement on the mic for the future. They would lose their identity with a leader.


----------



## AntUK

Cookie Monster said:


> There clearly isn't a leader. They're working together.


Exactly is why i love JBL calling their matches, hes quick to point out them working as a cohesive unit, working all as one (As opposed to Mitchell Cole and King who are too far face baised)

i'm in the no leader camp, and if the bookers deem there is someone "behind them"(not what i'd choose) i'd want them to turn on him and say we were only doing what you wanted because its what we wanted to do, and then kick the crap out of him/her/them.


----------



## Da Silva

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Roman Reigns stealing the Ascension screaming during matches? That was a Cameron/O'Brian bit - the guttural screams out of nowhere during their matches. Reigns never did that in his NXT matches.
> 
> Reigns is coming off as the alpha boss as he barks orders to the others during beatdowns. Rollins is the dare devil unbreakable risk taker. Ambrose is getting lost/overshadowed - which I guess is to be expected when they never get the mic, other than pre-taped promo's where all get equal time and probably many takes.


Ambrose is getting the most screen time. Just on the last RAW we saw him fighting Ric Flair in the middle of the ring before going off and helping Rollins and Reings fight off their competition. Ambrose isn't getting overshadowed at all.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Da Silva said:


> Ambrose is getting the most screen time. Just on the last RAW we saw him fighting Ric Flair in the middle of the ring before going off and helping Rollins and Reings fight off their competition. Ambrose isn't getting overshadowed at all.


He also got the most screen time at TLC too.


----------



## Mr. I

AntUK said:


> A one line opinion to just go against the grain is absolutely trolling.
> 
> Now had he come out with "yeah he doesnt look anything above a midcarder and he doesnt have a good name, and his character might not get over well with the crowd, ive not see anything in his moveset that might make him stand out" etc etc that would not be trolling because you'd be backing up your opinion, and it'd lead to some discussion, about those areas.
> 
> "mid carder for life" is trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm eager to find out why they attacked those guys, i really dont want them to be turned into thugs who do it for no reason which im worried WWE will, i want reasons for why they are doing what they are doing, add me to the "give them a live mic" chorus of voices.


They attacked Brodus for the same reason they attacked Orton. Maddox was given an unfair opponent for his tryout match, first the veteran Orton, now the big Brodus Clay. That's the injustice, and the Shield jump on it.

Mysterio and Sin Cara remain to be seen. It might have to do with them getting into the Number 1 Contendor's match at TLC without winning an official match for it (while the Rhodes Scholars when through three other teams for their spot). Obviously the real reason is Mysterio and Sin Cara need a break, Cara's knee is not good right now, and Mysterio is very fragile at his age. Both are planned to face each other at WM 29, so they want them in good shape.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Roman Reigns stealing the Ascension screaming during matches? That was a Cameron/O'Brian bit - the guttural screams out of nowhere during their matches. Reigns never did that in his NXT matches.
> 
> Reigns is coming off as the alpha boss as he barks orders to the others during beatdowns. Rollins is the dare devil unbreakable risk taker. Ambrose is getting lost/overshadowed - which I guess is to be expected when they never get the mic, other than pre-taped promo's where all get equal time and probably many takes.


I don't think so. Ambrose has gotten the most screentime so far, and he barks orders just as much (like always being front and center in their video promos, and being the one leading everyone away). Rollins is the only one who doesn't lead the charge. The reason is Ambrose is of course the most charismatic, and Reigns makes up for his average mic skills with his roars (which he only started doing in the last week). 

There's no leader in these three, it's a trio. They might create a leader eventually, but for now it's an equal partnership.


----------



## floyd2386

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Ok, I can't be the only one laughing my ass off when Roman Reigns talks s**t during these beatdowns.
> 
> It's awesome and hilarious at the same time.


He's the new Mark Henry of badass shit talking. "THIS MY TABLE NOW FOOL" to the Spanish announce team right before they put Ryback through the table at TLC was fucking great. He needs to talk shit to the fans.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Roman Reigns stealing the Ascension screaming during matches? That was a Cameron/O'Brian bit - the guttural screams out of nowhere during their matches. Reigns never did that in his NXT matches.
> 
> Reigns is coming off as the alpha boss as he barks orders to the others during beatdowns. Rollins is the dare devil unbreakable risk taker. Ambrose is getting lost/overshadowed - which I guess is to be expected when they never get the mic, other than pre-taped promo's where all get equal time and probably many takes.


Reigns definately comes off as the alpha male of the trio



NeyNey said:


> Thought the same. :lol
> Man.. the Ascension.. why Cameron, you stu..... WHY!!!... :vettel
> 
> Reigns began the screaming thing the first time after they attacked Orton.
> (As far as I remember 8*D )
> Ambrose was his inspiration.


Reigns showin' him how it's done.


----------



## AntUK

floyd2386 said:


> He's the new Mark Henry of badass shit talking. "THIS MY TABLE NOW FOOL" to the Spanish announce team right before they put Ryback through the table at TLC was fucking great.


He also bellowed this, on i think RAW at mitchell cole, and he geninely sounded like he shat his pants when he sold it saying " yes... sure" or something to that effect.

It made me chuckle.


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> Thought the same. :lol
> Man.. the Ascension.. why Cameron, you stu..... WHY!!!... :vettel
> 
> Reigns began the screaming thing the first time after they attacked Orton.
> (As far as I remember 8*D )
> Ambrose was his inspiration.
> (2:04)


Awesome job by the camera person. You see Orton raising his arm in celebration and then in a split second Rollins is pouncing on him like a lion killing its prey. It's interesting that Rollins seems to always be the first attacker, he's the quickest and most agile of the three so it makes sense.


----------



## Ryder0rRiot

I think all 3 have big things planned for them Ambrose is gonna have the best career in the WWE out of the 3. But I think all 3 are gonna be longstays for a while


----------



## Cookie Monster

Incase you want to see it again:


----------



## krai999

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> He has been involved with the WWE for 5 weeks and he has the 'it factor'?
> 
> Proving in the minor leagues is completely different from proving at the biggest wrestling company on the planet.
> 
> He maybe talented but he is unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.CM Punk's lack of mic skills?That's a huge surprise.
> 
> Punk's mic skills are top notch.Punk is the only one in the roster that can handle Rock's thrash talking.
> 
> 2.People here think Reigns is the worst of the three.
> 
> As CM Punk said to John Cena-Who the hell do you guys think you are to form an opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.I said on basis of looks;Dean Ambrose looks like a mid-carder.
> 
> 
> 4.Trolling?
> For what?
> Speaking my mind


he looks like stone cold to me without the hair though besides what does a mid carder really look like cause i see him and ambrose with similar physical structure. The fact of the matter is the most popular guy in the world right now is korean but does he have the look to be a star? No. The bottom line is that looks don't really matter in these times these days. All that guy has to be is doing things that grabs people's attention. 
The problem i have with you is that you say that Ambrose looks like a mid carder but the fact of the matter is that it's just an opinion that has as much validity as mine.


----------



## CM Jewels

Trying to say a guy who is _6 fucking 4_ with a medium to large frame is lacking in height/size...that's how you know you're trolling.

I guess it's 8-pack abs and enormous traps or nothing huh.

:ambrose2:vince


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose = chick magnet :mark: :mark: :mark: the girl is Trina Michaels, a pornstar.


----------



## MJD32

Trina was his manager


----------



## Bushmaster

Cookie Monster said:


> Incase you want to see it again:


I've watched the match so many times already. I said this once but man I hope after that much these young guys got a lot of praise from the veterans in the back. 

I do like Roman talking a lot of trash during beatdowns . Him asking Flair " would you like to take a ride" had me laughing. I really really enjoy their entrance, can't say enough about how awesome their theme music is. Once you hear Sierra,Hotel,India,Echo,Delta, SHIELD. You know shit is about to go down.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose = chick magnet :mark: :mark: :mark: the girl is Trina Michaels, a pornstar.


That's Reby Sky, a wrestler on Shine (and Matt Hardy's girlfriend)

But yeah, Trina Michaels was his manager at a point.


----------



## itssoeasy23

All three of these guys will be stars in the future.


----------



## DA

MoxleyMoxx said:


>





Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> That's Reby Sky, a wrestler on Shine (and *Matt Hardy's girlfriend*)












:kobe how did that fat fuck get a girl like her? Life is too good for some guys


----------



## RatedRviper

^^maybe because he's famous PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER,duhh -.-

how Jack Swagger has a beautiful bitch of wife,sure not for his charm or talking....he's famous,has money


----------



## DA

:kobe2


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I wonder who The Shield will face at Mania. I still think they will be a unit by then.


----------



## Biast

*Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

So when I was listening to the shield's theme on youtube I noticed that the first few words they say: ''Sierra, hotel, india,﻿ echo, lima, delta'' seem like are being said from each member of The Shield and god damn the ''hotel'' sounds like freaking Punk so much! For more proof ''delta'' is said by Roman Reigns for sure, I mean it sounds a lot like him!

Am I just being paranoid or what?

Here's the song, see it for yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZBMTt93dtg


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

Unbelievable.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

It's not like Punk has a very distinct voice. It just sounds similar.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

It's Rollins. It's 6 letters, they say 2 each.


----------



## Biast

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's Rollins. It's 6 letters, they say 2 each.


They say the ''Sierra﻿ Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta''. It spells SHIELD. I can get to that, but ''hotel'' doesn't sound like Rollings at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RatedRviper said:


> ^^maybe because he's famous PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER,duhh -.-
> 
> how Jack Swagger has a beautiful bitch of wife,sure not for his charm or talking....he's famous,has money


Or maybe because he has SWAG, ba durr. :lol


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

I heard "Delta" at the end, but that's about it. I don't know how you heard the other words.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

Forget that, if you listen closely, you can hear the word "Sting" after Delta.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*

It's a bit of evidence (although a stretch), but it's certainly not proof


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Nice theory, although I don't think it's Punk's voice. Anyway, which words Ambrose says? I can't recognize his voice in any of the words.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Better link.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's Rollins. It's 6 letters, they say 2 each.


Rollins, since that episode of NXT where he defends his title against Michael McGillicutty (who has since made it out of the begats in Genesis, and shambled his way through Exodus) has taken to mimicking Punk's cadence and tone. It's particularly noticeable in the promo about 'respect' he cuts, where Punk walks up midway and interrupts him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

If basing it on what sounds like who, I personally think:

Sierra sounds like JBL and Hotel sounds like Punk. Also Delta sounds a bit like Arn Anderson to me. But it is no doubt just the three members saying two words each from the six with Ambrose saying "THE SHIELD" at the end.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> Better link.


Damn,still need that arena feeling version.


----------



## Hawksea

That Ambrose dude and the guy with the Hayley Williams hairdo is kinda skinny. Reign's is the one carrying this group. He should be the leader.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hayley Williams hairdo. Maybe that's why I'm drawn to Rollins so much.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*



Biast said:


> So when I was listening to the shield's theme on youtube I noticed that the first few words they say: ''Sierra, hotel, india,﻿ echo, lima, delta'' seem like are being said from each member of The Shield and god damn the ''hotel'' sounds like freaking Punk so much! For more proof ''delta'' is said by Roman Reigns for sure, I mean it sounds a lot like him!
> 
> Am I just being paranoid or what?
> 
> Here's the song, see it for yourself:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZBMTt93dtg


None of them sound like any of the Shield members to me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Biast said:


> So when I was listening to the shield's theme on youtube I noticed that the first few words they say: ''Sierra, hotel, india,﻿ echo, lima, delta'' seem like are being said from each member of The Shield and god damn the ''hotel'' sounds like freaking Punk so much! For more proof ''delta'' is said by Roman Reigns for sure, I mean it sounds a lot like him!
> 
> Am I just being paranoid or what?
> 
> Here's the song, see it for yourself:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZBMTt93dtg





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's Rollins. It's 6 letters, they say 2 each.


When I listen to it, it sounds like:

Sierra: Rollins

Hotel: Ambrose

India: Reigns

Echo: Rollins

Lima: Ambrose

Delta: Reigns

SHIELD: Ambrose


----------



## DOPA

The spelling of the shield in the NATO alphabet at the start of the theme is so fucking badass :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

No one else thinks Sierra sounds like JBL and Delta sounds like Arn Anderson?


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. I don't hear Arn Anderson at all.

JBL kind of in the beginning. But I don't believe it is him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Neither do I. But they could quite easily of just used different peoples voices. Pretty much like they used Vinces voice for example for the whole DDP stalker gimmick videos.


----------



## Obfuscation

True that. Or Heyman for Heidenreich. _(along with him)_

That made more sense considering he was aligned with him at the time.


----------



## Telos

Found this and there are others who appear to be in the "JBL/Punk/ArnAnderson are some of the voices" camp.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=150458533&p=996406983



> I didn't come up with this, but youtube users did. The walkie talkie voices at the beginning sound like WWE superstars who are of importance
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mVynFNYP8E
> 
> Here is what each word sounds like:
> 
> Sierra: JBL
> 
> Hotel: CM Punk
> 
> India: Seth Rollins
> 
> Echo:JBL
> 
> Lima: JBL
> 
> Delta: Arn﻿ Anderson
> 
> SHIELD: Dean Ambrose
> 
> For those of you who are wondering what's being said in the beginning:﻿ "Sierra,Hotel,India,Echo,Lima,*Delta---SHIELD" They're spelling out the word "Shield" using the NATO alphabet.
> 
> Not saying its true, but just puttin it on here


----------



## heelguy95

Hey, you Ambrose or The Shield marks should check out Ambrose's Bio, they've pretty much added everything he and The Shield has done to date. They also re-added(don't know why they removed it) a few chilling quotes from him. Ambrose's Bio has much more content than the other guys, probably because he's more interesting, but yeah, just letting you know.

http://wwe.com/superstars/dean-ambrose


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Proof CM Punk works with The Shield*



KING. said:


> Forget that, if you listen closely, you can hear the word "Sting" after Delta.


:lmao:lol

I FUCKING LOVE THIS JOKE.

This fucking promo will never be forgotten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0i02Ur2PvQ


----------



## DOPA

Damn do I love this group at the moment.


----------



## Obfuscation

They're legit.

My favorite part of the WWE atm along with one or two other equally entertaining aspects for me.


----------



## NeyNey

> When I listen to it, it sounds like:
> 
> Sierra: Rollins
> 
> Hotel: Ambrose
> 
> India: Reigns
> 
> Echo: Rollins
> 
> Lima: Ambrose
> 
> Delta: Reigns
> 
> SHIELD: Ambrose


That's pretty much what I think too. 
Not exactly sure about Lima, but watevs. :lol
I don't think anybody else is in this intro.


----------



## ChrisPartlow

Wow, never seen this idea run before.

The NWO, then the Nexus, now this?

Wow, what a change. Okay, maybe these guys look like cops wearing body armour and black.

Oh wait, didn't the NWO wear all black?

I'm so thankful Cena isn't feuding with these jagaloons. They will go the direction of Wade Barrett, jobbing on Smackdown to Ezekiel the powerhouse Jackson.

When I heard of this groups name, I thought where is Vic Mackey and Shane Vendrell. But then I see three renegades wearing body armour? How lame. At least one of them isn't bald and wearing sunglasses, that would have been more of a clone.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

ChrisPartlow said:


> Oh wait, didn't the NWO wear all black?


Yes, because the NWO invented the color black. :mancini2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

LokiAmbrose said:


> Nice theory, although I don't think it's Punk's voice. Anyway, which words Ambrose says? I can't recognize his voice in any of the words.


I think for sure Ambrose is the one that says 'Shield' at the end, it has that Joker-esque sound to it.


----------



## Blommen

That's irrelevant said:


> Yes, because the NWO invented the color black. :mancini2


Don't argue with him. He's too cool to be argued with.


----------



## LovelyElle890

The Shield remind me of a smaller scale Akatsuki.

Hidan = Ambrose

Kakuzu = Reigns

Deidara = Rollins


Too bad the WWE doesn't allow mega groups like the Akatsuki, the Espada, or the Phantom Troupe to exist.  :no:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> That's Reby Sky, a wrestler on Shine (and Matt Hardy's girlfriend)
> 
> But yeah, Trina Michaels was his manager at a point.


...okay :sad: 

but still :mark:


----------



## Telos

Anime fan alert, people! Shield your eyes! (see what I did there)



LovelyElle890 said:


> The Shield remind me of a smaller scale Akatsuki.
> 
> Hidan = Ambrose
> 
> Kakuzu = Reigns
> 
> Deidara = Rollins
> 
> 
> Too bad the WWE doesn't allow mega groups like the Akatsuki, the Espada, or the Phantom Troupe to exist.  :no:


I don't see it. Sure they work great together in battle but Hidan and Kakazu had an odd couple type of relationship. They're probably closer to the chemistry of Hell No than Shield. Though at second glance I can see the Ambrose and Rollins comparisons. I sometimes forget how psychotic Hidan was. For Reigns I'd say he's more Kisame than Kakuzu. The problem with this comparison though is Akatsuki as a whole was much bigger than just three people. They're a more like The Ministry or a darker nWo. WWE had its Phantom Troupe with the Nexus and I'm struggling with an Espada comp but I'll say The Corporation just because their sheer power in numbers.


----------



## God Movement

LovelyElle890 said:


> The Shield remind me of a smaller scale Akatsuki.
> 
> Hidan = Ambrose
> 
> Kakuzu = Reigns
> 
> Deidara = Rollins
> 
> 
> Too bad the WWE doesn't allow mega groups like the *Akatsuki, the Espada*, or the Phantom Troupe to exist.  :no:


Because the highlighted are from GODAWFUL manga. HxH is in a league beyond the two.


----------



## Telos

God Movement said:


> Because the highlighted are from GODAWFUL manga. HxH is in a league beyond the two.


As a person who reads Naruto and Bleach religiously (and only those two manga), I feel like I've been :buried lol

Getting back on topic, I still maintain that the voices in the NATO intro comes from probably just one random guy picked by Johnston, not any Shield members. It's like that with a lot of themes. Gangrel's theme didn't have Gangrel's voice as far as I can tell.


----------



## rickym

Telos said:


> As a person who reads Naruto and Bleach religiously (and only those two manga), I feel like I've been :buried lol
> 
> Getting back on topic, I still maintain that the voices in the NATO intro comes from probably just one random guy picked by Johnston, not any Shield members. It's like that with a lot of themes. Gangrel's theme didn't have Gangrel's voice as far as I can tell.




it probably isnt, but its deffo does sound like dean ambrose saying 'shield' 100% sounds like him, but doesnt mean it is, but cuz its there theme im going with 'yes it is'


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

Its hard to say who is going to be the breakout star yet. My tip would be Reigns, meerely because he has the impressive size and physic that makes vince go coco bannanas. He is basically batista but with better agility which could bode well for the future whether he can get his mic work up to scratch or not. Ambrose is clearly the internet darling and I am a fan of his too, but i have to say since shield debuted his heath ledger/joker promo style and extreme OTT facial expressions pulled at TLC did not impress me. Rollins looks the worst fit for shield as I dont buy him as an intimidating heel, a bit like justin gabriel in nexus. He looks sharp in the ring though, once he gets a face turn when this is all played out he could very well turn out to be the most successful of the three


----------



## LokiAmbrose

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> I think for sure Ambrose is the one that says 'Shield' at the end, it has that Joker-esque sound to it.


The way it is said surely is Ambrose style, but the voice just seems different, perhaps is because of editing the sound or the walkie talkie effect.

It could possibly be sampled from him saying "We're the Shield", it sounds similar.

EDIT: Was looking at Ambrose's bio and I just love the ending:

"Make no mistake: Nothing has changed with Dean Ambrose. He has poked the hornet’s nest and sent a message. And with him, the revelations that are forthcoming will be worth waiting for."

It's so Ambrose/Moxley style, all this sick guy, getting bored easily, liking danger, unpredictability. This gimmick is just so fucking awesome.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Is it wrong to say all these guys will be breakout stars? Rollins is Cena's guy so I think it's fair to say out of the three he's guaranteed to become a big star. Ambrose I think will be a Main event heel after the group ends. And Reigns will take the most time out of the three, but he can be big too. 

This group has so Much potential, and unlike nexus, you have 3 main event potential guys, Where in Nexus you had one, and with The Shield, they actually won their Big First Main Event match.


----------



## AntUK

SteenIsGod said:


> Is it wrong to say all these guys will be breakout stars?


I wouldn't go with "Will be" as more as they have the potential to be.

Depends on their booking, so far its been really strong, even missing them off the festive shows, because they dont want them to be harmed by any of the goofier holiday angles.. Tells me theyre really taking getting these guys over seriously.

I do want to see how they'e going to work them into the roster so they can actually get in the ring more, and then keep them strong.

Its easy to make them look strong when all they do is run in's beating people up (TLC Aside which was fantastically booked) now how are they going to look when they have to wrestle each week (and lose some of them) that'll be the question.

But i really am close to saying they absolutely will be stars..i just have no confidence they'll be booked corretly (outside of reigns we all know WWE can push a monster guy gimmick) im intrigued to see how they push Ambrose because some of his previous stuff seems a bit ...out of the norm, they could really mess him up.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

All of three can be stars, I have no doubts. You just need to do some research and some observations, that obviously doesn't mean they'll be stars, it'll depend on how they're booked and/or how much they want to be stars.

Rollins can make awesome matches, he is just something that you want to watch in the ring, you want to cheer for him, although I'll admit I don't know much about his times on ROH.

Ambrose is just genious, he can talk brilliantly. He knows how to make things interesting, for example, Evolve 7, there's nothing really on the line in that match, it was farewell for Moxley/Ambrose. But the promo it makes it seems like it's all or nothing, like you need to know what's going to happen. And that's what makes me thing he'll be a star, he makes his matches seem interesting and he is equally interesting in the ring.






I'll admit that I didn't like much the idea of Reigns in this stable at first. But let's be honest, he's been doing an awesome job, he's been showing himself to be a great powerhouse, I just hope he evolves on his mic skill, although I don't think that is an urgency.

I'm looking forward to the career of those three.


----------



## RFalcao

All people love Ambrose.


----------



## Sonny Black

*Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

i think those two together on a year long run finishing up at a WM would probably be one of the best feuds in the last ten years.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Sure, and I hope we can get it. I can only imagine this is a high priority for Punk with the way he speaks about Ambrose, and even went as far as to wrestle him in developmental on his day off.

Don't know about a year, though, that's stretching it. Maybe 5 or 6 months to trade the title, get both guys a few wins on PPV and then wrap it up.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

*Hell no. Personally I wouldn't want to see it and if it happened, my interest would be at 0%.*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Hell yes. It doesn't even need to be for a title, it could just be a grudge match. Make them have a series of hardcore matches and lots of promos and I am interested.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

I would love this. Watching Punk and Ambrose's match from FCW is what made me a fan of Ambrose


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

As long as the WWE title isn't involved, sure whatever.

But they're on the same side for now.


----------



## Sonny Black

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Title or no title i guess that doesnt matter, i just think those two cutting promos on each other would be great tv as well as great matches.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

They'd get the best out of each other and push each other to the absolute limits. I can definitely see it happening eventually, the WWE would be stupid not to have them feud, whether it is for the title or not.


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Of course! The promos alone would be fucking brilliant. It's just a shame that they'll be restricted by the constraints of the PG environment. Nonetheless: :markout


----------



## AntUK

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

absolutely! we wouldnt get any bigshow/Sheamus esq snore fest promos, i'd be tuning in every week to see these guys go toe to toe,on the mic, in the ring and in the backstage area.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

They clearly have a lot of respect for one another. I would like to see them in a feud in the future, but for now, I'm enjoying them being on the same page.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

He....not sure I don't want babyface Punk again that shit sucked, can Ambrose do a good face?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Obviously any sane wrestling fan would want this, I'm just not sure how they'd execute it. Turn Punk face again? Ehhh. Have Ambrose play a face? Ahhhh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

CM Punk isn't a bad face if you give him some creative control over what he says and put him in an intense dark feud with a heel Dean Ambrose.

You bring in bullshit about him being straight edge and Ambrose not being and give him corny things to work with and he's shit. CM Punk tweener vs. Heel Dean Ambrose will be fine.


----------



## Nostalgia

At first I thought their theme was just ''ok'', but I've been listening to it more and more and it's really growing on me. Quite like it now (especially the part at the start):


----------



## AntUK

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8NmmraApM0

add in Norman Smiley to make it super epix!


----------



## Cookie Monster

I am quite interested to see if The Shield do anything when The Rock turns up next month. Will they see it as an "injustice" that The Rock gets a title shot when he hasn't earnt it etc. Will they have The Shield take out The Rock?


----------



## Nostalgia

Well it is an injustice that a part-timer is coming in and taking the title from the longest reigning WWE Champion in the past 25 years, but I'm not sure WWE is high enough on The Shield yet to have a segment with The Rock. I could be wrong though, I hope I am, would be awesome to have them destroy The Rock. Just imagine the heat they would get.


----------



## AntUK

Nostalgia said:


> Well it is an injustice that a part-timer is coming in and taking the title from the longest reigning WWE Champion in the past 25 years, but I'm not sure WWE is high enough on The Shield yet to have a segment with The Rock. I could be wrong though, I hope I am, would be awesome to have them destroy The Rock. Just imagine the heat they would get.


my concern would be the rock could absolutely crush them on the mic in the eyes of alot of their more casual fans stopping any heat or momentum dead, especially since they've not let the shield get on the mic live since they showed up.

Now if im wrong and they do interact with the rock and allowed to hold their own, it'll really show how high their hopes are for the faction.

im on the fence if its too early for them..maybe in the latter part of the RTWM


----------



## SteenIsGod

Nostalgia said:


> At first I thought their theme was just ''ok'', but I've been listening to it more and more and it's really growing on me. Quite like it now (especially the part at the start):


I like it too. I'm not a fan of Wrestling themes with actual lyrics in them. This song is just makes them seem bad ass, also goes perfect with the ECW style entrance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

AntUK said:


> my concern would be the rock could absolutely crush them on the mic in the eyes of alot of their more casual fans stopping any heat or momentum dead, especially since they've not let the shield get on the mic live since they showed up.
> 
> Now if im wrong and they do interact with the rock and allowed to hold their own, it'll really show how high their hopes are for the faction.
> 
> im on the fence if its too early for them..maybe in the latter part of the RTWM


He'd abuse them with his catchphrases but I am more than confident Ambrose if given the microphone could get to The Rock. I'm sure The Rock knows what is good for business and I am sure he is familiar with both Rollins and Ambrose (also the fact Reigns is his cousin etc).


----------



## I Came To Play

Roman 'Bad Ass' Reigns is the star of this group.


----------



## Sonny Black

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*



Cookie Monster said:


> ...CM Punk tweener vs. Heel Dean Ambrose will be fine.


i agree 100%


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

It'd be great to see. Do I wish they could go on a run for a year? Hell yeah. I wish they could do that with a number of guys. 

But in today's landscape, feuds just don't last that long anymore


----------



## NeyNey

> Will they see it as an "injustice" that The Rock gets a title shot when he hasn't earnt it etc. Will they have The Shield take out The Rock?


I'd mark more than ever. 
Would be epic just to see them coming out and standing in the same ring as The Rock. (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia

AntUK said:


> my concern would be the rock could absolutely crush them on the mic in the eyes of alot of their more casual fans stopping any heat or momentum dead, especially since they've not let the shield get on the mic live since they showed up.
> 
> Now if im wrong and they do interact with the rock and allowed to hold their own, it'll really show how high their hopes are for the faction.
> 
> im on the fence if its too early for them..maybe in the latter part of the RTWM


I just had The Shield destroying Rock in an attack in mind (like they've done to lots of people), but the possibility of a mic segment would have an even less chance of happening so I wouldn't get your hopes up on that.



SteenIsGod said:


> This song is just makes them seem bad ass, also goes perfect with the ECW style entrance.


Agreed.



I Came To Play said:


> Roman 'Bad Ass' Reigns is the star of this group.


At the moment, he is. Reigns makes the most impact, he seemingly calls the shots, but in time we'll see who the real star of the group is. Atm, I think Ambrose has a lot of potential, he's a very comfortable talker and has the most unique about him of the three and that's a good thing. I was one of those who used to get annoyed by all the Ambrose fanboys who would say ''when he is going to debut'' for months and over-hype him like crazy like he's this person that would save wrestling, but now that he's finally debuted, I've given him a chance and he's been doing well so far, not saying I'm a fan of his yet, but I am a fan of THE SHIELD.


----------



## MiniKiller

I've seen Ambrose call shots to and ive seen Ambrose on tv more except for the powerbomb they do. That's when reigns comes in back. I still say no leader yet


----------



## FearIs4UP

If The Shield took out The Rock, I would die.


----------



## DOPA

There is no leader in the shield...dunno how many times this has to be said. They are all equals with a common purpose.


----------



## Damien

Roman's war cries are amazing and I mark out when I hear them!


----------



## heelguy95

Let's be honest people. Majority would PREFER Ambrose as the leader. He surpasses all the qualifications to becoming a leader and more. Is it a coincidence that he's always in the middle of the other two and always holding the camera when they're making promos? Ambrose's mic skills alone make him stand out. It's no suprise, Ambrose is the full package. It's like asking your mom to buy you a decent car for christmas, but when you go outside to see your car, it's a Lamborghini. If you don't see it in him to becoming the leader then ask WWE Officials, ask CM Punk, ask Mick Foley, or ask William Regal. Don't get me wrong, I think it's cool that they don't have a leader, they work for each other. My preferences meet dead center like a head on collision with a car. Either way, The Shield is WWE.


----------



## Cliffy

They're all legit future stars (Just like Antonio) 

That's unless Cena decides he wants to fuck them over for the lols.

Keep that twat away from all 3 of them Vince.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

The awesome thing about The Shield is exactly there being no leader. We got a bunch of stables where there's a clear leader or someone who is promoted as the star of the group, not The Shield. That's the cool part, after years and years of leader-henchmen we get a stable where there are no leader, there is a common purpose and this alone unify those three, they don't need a leadership, that's just perfect.

That's why I think the idea of a leader is a complete stupidity, and that's why I'm afraid WWE is going to like the idea of one leader.


----------



## Telos

Cliffy Byro said:


> They're all legit future stars (Just like Antonio)
> 
> That's unless Cena decides he wants to fuck them over for the lols.
> 
> Keep that twat away from all 3 of them Vince.


Yes, this.



LokiAmbrose said:


> The awesome thing about The Shield is exactly there being no leader. We got a bunch of stables where there's a clear leader or someone who is promoted as the star of the group, not The Shield. That's the cool part, after years and years of leader-henchmen we get a stable where there are no leader, there is a common purpose and this alone unify those three, they don't need a leadership, that's just perfect.
> 
> That's why I think the idea of a leader is a complete stupidity, and that's why I'm afraid WWE is going to like the idea of one leader.


WWE tried incorporating the idea of a no-leader stable with The Corre, but Barrett was very obviously the alpha in that group so that concept rang hollow.


----------



## tonytheknight

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Cm punk vs Ambrose will the feud of the year when it occurs. Would be a great future SummerSlam main event.

Add Byran and Cesaro to the mix at the end of the year and have Ambrose vs Punk vs Bryan vs Cesaro in a fatal 4 way for wwe or world title at Survivor Series to sweeten the deal.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Telos said:


> WWE tried incorporating the idea of a no-leader stable with The Corre, but Barrett was very obviously the alpha in that group so that concept rang hollow.


Exactly, and the ego within Barrett's character played a big part in this. He was the one barking orders and going after the most important championships.


----------



## Cookie Monster

So do we think The Shield will all be in the Rumble together? 

I personally think they'll attack three men on the night of the Rumble and take there numbers and enter. I just hope we don't get all 3 in the ring at the same time and dominate each superstar as they come in like we got with the "New Nexus" a few years back.


----------



## Telos

Cookie Monster said:


> So do we think The Shield will all be in the Rumble together?
> 
> I personally think they'll attack three men on the night of the Rumble and take there numbers and enter. I just hope we don't get all 3 in the ring at the same time and dominate each superstar as they come in like we got with the "New Nexus" a few years back.


I think that's exactly what we'll get, with Ryback playing the Cena role.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Telos said:


> WWE tried incorporating the idea of a no-leader stable with The Corre, but Barrett was very obviously the alpha in that group so that concept rang hollow.


That's because Barrett was already an established leader in Nexus so it was hard to picture him as an equal. Besides how can you be Ezekiel Jackson's and Heath Slater's equal? Impossible.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

CM Punk vs Ambrose well we all know CM Punk will go over


----------



## obby

I think the point of the Corre was to promote Ezekiel Jackson, though. That sure fucking worked.


----------



## Nostalgia

Cookie Monster said:


> So do we think The Shield will all be in the Rumble together?
> 
> I personally think they'll attack three men on the night of the Rumble and take there numbers and enter. I just hope we don't get all 3 in the ring at the same time and dominate each superstar as they come in like we got with the "New Nexus" a few years back.


Yes. It would be a great showcase of them. And attacking wrestlers to take their numbers is a good idea, nice one. I won't mind if they dominate the match, they need to keep making an impact, but I hope they won't the whole match. Have them come in mid-Rumble, and have them last nearly to the end, and that would put them over nicely.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

I created a thread earlier in the year saying that serious Punk was really good. If he sticks to being serious in his promos, he's fine as a face.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Ambrose is gonna be in the dog house sooner than later, he's overdoing it and will make a huge mistake against a major star. :kofi


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Absolutely. Would be fantastic.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Maybe in a year or so. Want Ambrose to work his way up, picking up wins slowly building up proper heat.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

Would love to see it eventually. Both awesome wrestlers.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

If it does happen hopefully it is better booked than Punk/ Y2J


----------



## iamnotanugget

I wonder if the same writers who are writing stuff for The Shield are the same writers who are writing for the rest of the show or is it a different set. It just seems odd to me how well The Shield are written and booked from week to week and yet the rest of the show is pretty much shit from week to week.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Nostalgia said:


> Yes. It would be a great showcase of them. And attacking wrestlers to take their numbers is a good idea, nice one. I won't mind if they dominate the match, they need to keep making an impact, but I hope they won't the whole match. Have them come in mid-Rumble, and have them last nearly to the end, and that would put them over nicely.


Taking their numbers would be great... if this does happen though they would be booked to take out jobbers, even though logically they would take the numbers of the top guys to really ensure victory.

I was actually thinking that instead of taking their numbers they would come through the crowd as always and take guys out just as they come out the entrance ramp. 

Really make an impact by almost shutting down the rumble itself! Something that's never been done before!


----------



## Obfuscation

Imagine the reaction when The Shield's music came on following the Rumble countdown for an entrant. Commentary would be freaking out baffled. Wondering what's going on. I'm completely down for Shield showing up in the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Telos said:


> Anime fan alert, people! Shield your eyes! (see what I did there)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it. Sure they work great together in battle but Hidan and Kakazu had an odd couple type of relationship. They're probably closer to the chemistry of Hell No than Shield. Though at second glance I can see the Ambrose and Rollins comparisons. I sometimes forget how psychotic Hidan was. For Reigns I'd say he's more Kisame than Kakuzu. The problem with this comparison though is Akatsuki as a whole was much bigger than just three people. They're a more like The Ministry or a darker nWo. WWE had its Phantom Troupe with the Nexus and I'm struggling with an Espada comp but I'll say The Corporation just because their sheer power in numbers.


Kakuzu was pretty much forced to team with Hidan because he was the only person that he couldn't kill because he was annoyed of him. So I agree with the team hell no comparison, but DB just isn't in the same league as Hidan, but the partnership is definitely comparable. (Y)

So yea, maybe if Ambrose teamed with Kane then we would have something to compare.


----------



## Green Light

Spoiler: raw 12/24 spoiler



So I just realised the Punk/Ryback *TLC match* is the same Raw that Rock comes back on. I'd be pretty surprised if they all don't get involved in that match somehow.


That's the only time I see any interaction between Shield/Rock though because as I said in another thread there is no payoff to them attacking him or costing the match or whatever. You can't just have them attack Rock/cost him the title and then he forgets all about it and moves on to whoever his WM opponent is


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Imagine the reaction when The Shield's music came on following the Rumble countdown for an entrant. Commentary would be freaking out baffled. Wondering what's going on. I'm completely down for Shield showing up in the match.


That'd be insane, but I believe Punk vs Rock will be Royal Rumble's Main Event and that's where they might show up.

But I'm completely accepting they on both matches. :ambrose


----------



## Victarion

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Imagine the reaction when The Shield's music came on following the Rumble countdown for an entrant. Commentary would be freaking out baffled. Wondering what's going on. I'm completely down for Shield showing up in the match.


Yeah, they need to be involved without overshadowing the match. Some kind of thing where they make an impact but the Rumble needs to play out as normal near the end. Mostly b/c I enjoy it as a spectacle. So maybe take a couple of guys out, eliminate Hell No/Ryback before they start brawling through the arena and let the Rumble itself work.

Maybe they'll be involved in the rock match (which I assume will go on last, despite the Rumble?)


----------



## H

*Re: Anybody else hoping for a future Punk VS Ambrose run...*

I would like to see it, but would like to see Ambrose built up first, not rushed into anything.


----------



## Trifektah

This whole Shield thing is already getting stale as hell.

They had a good match at TLC but the constant run ins is getting long in the tooth 

They either need to have an obvious goal or the mystery of why they are attacking people needs to be played up and expanded upon. Announcers kind of wondering why they are doing it isn't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Telos

Trifektah said:


> This whole Shield thing is already getting stale as hell.
> 
> They had a good match at TLC but the constant run ins is getting long in the tooth
> 
> They either need to have an obvious goal or the mystery of why they are attacking people needs to be played up and expanded upon. Announcers kind of wondering why they are doing it isn't cutting the mustard.


Their sense of justice is obviously warped when you consider the injustices committed by other heels that go unaccounted for by The Shield. They are a heel stable that reaches deep into the barrel to justify the chaos they're creating. The only real mystery is whether they believe what they're preaching or if they're doing it for their own twisted amusement. It looks more and more like the latter when you see how much joy they take in their actions.

Personally I think this is the conclusion we're intended to reach but let's give it more time to play out. It has only been a month since The Shield entered the picture. I'm hoping for more character development (to their credit they are showing us more ever since their interview with Cole), and I'm intrigued to see what role this group plays into the road to WrestleMania.

Back to your point about run-ins getting redundant, what alternative would you propose for The Shield? Their whole mystique revolves around being a menacing presence that can come out of nowhere and attack anyone at any time. They have added an element of fear and tension, manifested by their frequent attacks. There doesn't seem to be any babyface on the roster that is safe from them, this isn't like they're just going after the same two or three people. Their element of surprise, their fidgety camera promos, and their entrance to the ring through the crowd all are big parts of their identity up to this point. I'm not sure how scaling back on their run-ins helps. The one thing I wish they would switch up on is how they finish off their victims. Hoping they can mix it up with more than just a powerbomb some how. Arrive, powerbomb, leave can be a little stale after the first 100 times which I understand.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Got two words after their TLC match:

HOLY SHIT

These guys are something special. I've been a fan since they debuted and the thing is they keep impressing me more and more with every single day.


----------



## heelguy95

The Shield fans, please enjoy this 30 second clip of the house match between The Shield vs Rybitch and Team Bullshit which took place before TLC.


----------



## Example

The more they come out after Maddox's matches the more I'm thinking that Maddox is involved with The Shield.


----------



## HEELKris

heelguy95 said:


> The Shield fans, please enjoy this 30 second clip of the house match between The Shield vs Rybitch and Team Bullshit which took place before TLC.
> [EMBED]anC8oBmooFo[/EMBED]


EPIC FAIL

Here's the video


----------



## THA_WRESTER

love their theme song,its some what of a throwback


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I think Ambrose, like Punk and Bryan, is one of those superstars that no matter how hard the WWE will fuck up their storylines or character, they will always make it work.
The cream always rises to the top.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Now that I had time to digest the Shield, they seem to come off a bunch of Call Of Duty marks with the attire and use of Military lingo in their intro seems to make it more apparent.


----------



## CM Jewels

Telos said:


> Their sense of justice is obviously warped when you consider the injustices committed by other heels that go unaccounted for by The Shield. They are a heel stable that reaches deep into the barrel to justify the chaos they're creating. The only real mystery is whether they believe what they're preaching or if they're doing it for their own twisted amusement. It looks more and more like the latter when you see how much joy they take in their actions.
> 
> Personally I think this is the conclusion we're intended to reach but let's give it more time to play out. It has only been a month since The Shield entered the picture. I'm hoping for more character development (to their credit they are showing us more ever since their interview with Cole), and I'm intrigued to see what role this group plays into the road to WrestleMania.
> 
> Back to your point about run-ins getting redundant, what alternative would you propose for The Shield? Their whole mystique revolves around being a menacing presence that can come out of nowhere and attack anyone at any time. They have added an element of fear and tension, manifested by their frequent attacks. There doesn't seem to be any babyface on the roster that is safe from them, this isn't like they're just going after the same two or three people. Their element of surprise, their fidgety camera promos, and their entrance to the ring through the crowd all are big parts of their identity up to this point. I'm not sure how scaling back on their run-ins helps. The one thing I wish they would switch up on is how they finish off their victims. Hoping they can mix it up with more than just a powerbomb some how. Arrive, powerbomb, leave can be a little stale after the first 100 times which I understand.


Dat logic.

Their warped sense of judgement is reminiscent of the League of Shadows. The best bad guys believe what they are doing is right.



Heavenly Invader said:


> Now that I had time to digest the Shield, they seem to come off a bunch of Call Of Duty marks with the attire and use of Military lingo in their intro seems to make it more apparent.


A few questions.

1) Is that meant to be a diss directed at The Shield's gimmick?

2) How do you know what constitutes a Call of Duty mark unless you play the game? Wouldn't that make you a hypocrite for trying to use this as put-down?

3) Would an anime girl/hentai gimmick be more suitable?


----------



## Ham and Egger

CM Jewels said:


> Dat logic.
> 
> Their warped sense of judgement is reminiscent of the League of Shadows. The best bad guys believe what they are doing is right.
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> 1) Is that meant to be a diss directed at The Shield's gimmick?
> 
> 2) How do you know what constitutes a Call of Duty mark unless you play the game? Wouldn't that make you a hypocrite for trying to use this as put-down?
> 
> 3) Would an anime girl/hentai gimmick be more suitable?



1. It's not a diss it's a observation. I like the group.

2. Their attire resembles characters from the Call of Duty Black Ops franchise. I'm a fan of the THAT series but I'm calling it like I see it.

3. -_____-


----------



## Heel

Everything about WWE's handling of these guys has been brilliant so far, which worries and unsettles me.

- They debuted them in a huge PPV main-event; that instantly makes them seem a big deal.
- They've booked them strongly on every TV show since, having them destroy various guys and the commentators talk about them constantly during the rest of the show.
- Their interviews and promos are filmed in a unique way that sets them apart from everyone else.
- The entrance through the crowd is another touch that makes them different and gets a reaction out of people.
- They went over strong, and performed incredibly, in their first PPV match.
- They've never appeared weak, even the few times they've been on the end of a beating from Ryback, Kane, etc.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Heel said:


> Everything about WWE's handling of these guys has been brilliant so far, *which worries and unsettles me*.


The 'Too good to be true effect', I feel ya. I wouldn't worry about it though, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> The 'Too good to be true effect', I feel ya. I wouldn't worry about it though, enjoy it while you can.


Just wait for their first defeat, burried comments everywhere.


----------



## DOPA

LokiAmbrose said:


> Just wait for their first defeat, burried comments everywhere.


Haha yeah exactly.

I'll try and enjoy it while I can/while its good because the Shield as of right now is the best thing about WWE atm.


----------



## AntUK

Heavenly Invader said:


> 1. It's not a diss it's a observation. I like the group.
> 
> 2. Their attire resembles characters from the Call of Duty Black Ops franchise. I'm a fan of the THAT series but I'm calling it like I see it.
> 
> 3. -_____-



Call of Duty nicked it from this guy!










though i can see the resemblence...










i guess the shield are just missing the guns and the helmets and the grenades and blackpacks.......


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Crusade said:


> Haha yeah exactly.
> 
> I'll try and enjoy it while I can/while its good because the Shield as of right now is the best thing about WWE atm.


That's the point, they're enjoyable to watch, and we all know they're going to start lose sooner or later, they're heels after all, but I'm confident that's going to be good.


----------



## SDWarrior

Anyone noticing they seem to be focusing mostly on Reigns? Wonder how long till they break him out on his own.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Been discussed. Ambrose still gets more screen time than any of them. I don't see how Reigns gets more attention other than he is the one who powerbombs the people they attack. Probably because it would look stupid if Rollins or Ambrose were powerbombing Ryback with Reigns helping him when it should always be "the muscle" doing so.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

SDWarrior said:


> Anyone noticing they seem to be focusing mostly on Reigns? Wonder how long till they break him out on his own.


I don't think so. Last RAW it was Ambrose getting most camera time, going from Flair in the ring to Kane and Bryan outside. He is clearly the mouthpiece, the one holding the camera in the middle during the promos. Reigns sure is the muscle in the group, but I don't really see WWE portraying him as the star of the group.


----------



## SDWarrior

Cookie Monster said:


> Been discussed. Ambrose still gets more screen time than any of them. I don't see how Reigns gets more attention other than he is the one who powerbombs the people they attack. Probably because it would look stupid if Rollins or Ambrose were powerbombing Ryback with Reigns helping him when it should always be "the muscle" doing so.


I'll take your word for it. Just seems like the camera focuses on Reigns the most to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

SDWarrior said:


> I'll take your word for it. Just seems like the camera focuses on Reigns the most to me.


It's bound to look like it as he is the one pulling of power moves in the situations where they attack. From spears, to the headbutts, to the powerbombs to the roars etc.

I actually thought both Rollins and Ambrose got more screen time during the match at TLC. Although this could be more down to them two being more seasoned in the ring as opposed to the green Reigns.


----------



## Telos

The one constant is that in the attacks, Rollins is the starter (fastest of the three) and Reigns is the closer (strongest of the three).

As far as the promos go, Ambrose is holding the camera and serves as the catalyst, but all three guys get their fair share of camera time. Seems like a matter of personal preference: if there is a guy you like most out of the group, that is who you will believe gets the focus. Ambrose is my favorite but I love seeing these guys work together and share in the spotlight. They compliment each other extremely well.




Cookie Monster said:


> It's bound to look like it as he is the one pulling of power moves in the situations where they attack. From spears, to the headbutts, to the powerbombs to the roars etc.
> 
> I actually thought both Rollins and Ambrose got more screen time during the match at TLC. Although this could be more down to them two being more seasoned in the ring as opposed to the green Reigns.


Agreed.


----------



## CM Jewels

AntUK said:


> Call of Duty nicked it from this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i can see the resemblence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the shield are just missing the guns and the helmets and the grenades and blackpacks.......


Call of Duty being one of the most popular things in pop culture = Anything with a military feel is copying off of it now.

Gotcha guys.


----------



## Bushmaster

Heavenly Invader said:


> Now that I had time to digest the Shield, they seem to come off a bunch of Call Of Duty marks with the attire and use of Military lingo in their intro seems to make it more apparent.


If there using military lingo and attire I understand but what makes them call of duty mark and not just real military marks?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I enjoy the Shield, but it seems so obvious they will break up after Cena defeats them, though I hope not.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

I'm really looking forward to to seeing if/how the Shield play a part in Rock vs Punk and if WWE mentions or uses the fact that Reigns is related to The Rock. Could lead to an interesting angle if they did.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

#PushKofiKingston said:


> I'm really looking forward to to seeing if/how the Shield play a part in Rock vs Punk and if WWE mentions or uses the fact that Reigns is related to The Rock. Could lead to an interesting angle if they did.


It'd be cool if they referenced Rock and Reigns being family somewhere along the way, but I doubt it.


----------



## Telos

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It'd be cool if they referenced Rock and Reigns being family somewhere along the way, but I doubt it.


Well they eventually did it when Rikishi was being pushed, but I agree they may not want to mention it too soon. They risk planting the seed of "maybe Rock is in cahoots with Reigns" into the fans' minds. It may not be mentioned until after the group splits up.

(All this talk of The Shield splitting makes me :batista3, I don't mind waiting a good long while for that!)


----------



## torturedsoulv1

I dont think any one of the three is being booked the best of the group. They are being pushed strongly as an unit
with three equal members.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WOAH Rock and Reigns are related? DAT boy gonna be a star, yo.


----------



## Obfuscation

You just discovered this, WAGG?

Keep up, bro. :hayley1


----------



## RoosterSmith

I just don't get the shield. The idea of three guys ( such and odd number ) dressed up like swat guys is off putting. 

Maybe it's something to do with the nexus? BY my understanding the nexus was really popular, but they just didn't have the talent to make the idea work. 

Well no will deny that the Shield has the talent to make this work. 

But can they? I mean, why build up Rollins as a cool metal guy in NXT if he's just going to dress like two other guys and play a completely different character when he debuts? 

I understand that Ambrose also had a very unique thing going on in FCW. Why introduce him in this manner. He looks like a corrupt cop. 

Another thing I don't like about this is the fake good guy thing. The fake good guy thing is so tired. 

No one believes that the shield is actually fighting injustice. Everynight they jump some good guy and spew that unbelievable rhetoric. Wrestling is a story telling medium and this is a lousy story. 

I love the WWE, my favorite promotion by far. But I just feel like if any other promotion on the planet starting doing believable characters with HUMAN storylines, they'd just blow the WWE away. 

Where are the Walter Whites in the WWE? 

Where are the Rick Grimes? 

Where is the drama? 

sorry for the bad spelling. I am worthless without spell check.


----------



## Obfuscation

While I disagree on The Shield being off putting, I to questioned why WWE spent all the time building up Rollins as a face only to debut him as a heel. Nonetheless, it's a push and I'm happy he's on WWE TV right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> You just discovered this, WAGG?
> 
> Keep up, bro. :hayley1


Uhh yeah I never took the initiative to look up anything about him. This is newz to me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Reigns is why Rocky marks like The Shield. DAT LEGACY.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Reigns and Rock confrontation.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> While I disagree on The Shield being off putting, I to questioned why WWE spent all the time building up Rollins as a face only to debut him as a heel. Nonetheless, it's a push and I'm happy he's on WWE TV right now.


I was really excited about Rollins. WWE often puts ROH guys in a position to succeed. ( what happened to Colt Cabana? That guy rules!) 

what do you like about the shield? 

And wouldn't it be better if they just came out as the destructive force they are? Instead of this perposturous fake good guy gimmick?


----------



## Obfuscation

RoosterSmith said:


> I was really excited about Rollins. WWE often puts ROH guys in a position to succeed. ( what happened to Colt Cabana? That guy rules!)
> 
> what do you like about the shield?
> 
> And wouldn't it be better if they just came out as the destructive force they are? Instead of this perposturous fake good guy gimmick?


Yeah, I get the vibe that Rollins can really have a future. So excited to see how things pan out. Don't know why the E cut the cord on Colt. They doomed him from the start by giving him no fanfare whatsoever. It's too bad.

I like the excitement they bring. It's a jolt of energy that the WWE needed. A great way to debut 3 new wrestlers and get them established in swift fashion.

I'd say they are a pretty destructive force already. The whole "fake good guy" gimmick you speak of is fitting. It's true villain form. Every villain always believes what they do is right. The Shield is no different. They're there to stop the injustice of the WWE. They believe their assaults are justified. I love that, personally.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

RoosterSmith said:


> I just don't get the shield. The idea of three guys ( such and odd number ) dressed up like swat guys is off putting.
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with the nexus? BY my understanding the nexus was really popular, but they just didn't have the talent to make the idea work.
> 
> Well no will deny that the Shield has the talent to make this work.
> 
> But can they? I mean, why build up Rollins as a cool metal guy in NXT if he's just going to dress like two other guys and play a completely different character when he debuts?
> 
> I understand that Ambrose also had a very unique thing going on in FCW. Why introduce him in this manner. He looks like a corrupt cop.
> 
> Another thing I don't like about this is the fake good guy thing. The fake good guy thing is so tired.
> 
> No one believes that the shield is actually fighting injustice. Everynight they jump some good guy and spew that unbelievable rhetoric. Wrestling is a story telling medium and this is a lousy story.
> 
> I love the WWE, my favorite promotion by far. But I just feel like if any other promotion on the planet starting doing believable characters with HUMAN storylines, they'd just blow the WWE away.
> 
> Where are the Walter Whites in the WWE?
> 
> Where are the Rick Grimes?
> 
> Where is the drama?
> 
> sorry for the bad spelling. I am worthless without spell check.


Wait, you're expecting Breaking Bad calibre writing for WWE? What alternate Universe did you come from? Creative can hardly shell out anything decent let alone something as great as Breaking Bad. Your expectations are too high, The Shield are actually doing better than I think most people expected, yes it could have been done better but right now they are, for a lot of people, the best thing going right now. 

The Shield is a good way to get these guys out there and have the Casuals familiarize themselves with them, the real test comes when they go their separate ways. That's when I'll be expecting a little more from creative.


----------



## Lennon

I'm loving The Shield right now, I'm a massive Ambrose mark so I was only really interested in him when they debuted, but the other two have been excellent as well. Best thing in WWE right now.

As for the "fake good guy" thing, I like it. They're not the usual rude, arrogant, pussy heels WWE have been churning out for the past few years, sure they're cocky to an extent but in a different way, in that rather than getting on the mic and saying "I'm better than you", they prove it by going after the big players. They have been booked brilliantly in that regard, it's nice to see heels not acting like cowards for once.


----------



## Srdjan99

Shield is brilliant, one of the best things WWE came up for quite some time, and you guys still try to make them look bad?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Lennon said:


> *They have been booked brilliantly in that regard, it's nice to see heels not acting like cowards for once*.


This is what I can't believe is happening with The Shield and I say that in a good way. See, I was excited for Aces & Eights over in TNA and I stopped watching over a month ago but that was just merely because I just didn't have the time anymore. I eventually learned that their getting beat up 5 on 2, running from 1 or two guys when their in packs. That's bad booking right there, who's going to look a group like that and think 'threat'? The A&8's recently announced they are bringing in some muscle, if they don't get booked as more of a threat after that, it's a wrap. 

The Shield have so far stood in their ground on every occasion save for one or two situations where they back off. At TLC they were shown as tacticians and used Rollins' 'sacrifice' as a distraction to get the win. 3 on 3 with the 'Oh, so scary Ryback' on the opposing team and they won.


----------



## AntUK

Lennon said:


> it's nice to see heels not acting like cowards for once.


Yup this is great, look at other factions, go look at aces and 8 now in TNA, they run off as cowards when 1 guy runs to the ring to clear house. Rybacks music hit on Raw and did you see Ambrose run at him like a mad man, that was just awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

Booking for The Shield has been done REALLY well right now. It's refreshing. I know it's early, but I haven't found a fault yet from a personal standpoint. Each week my interest grows more and more. I think after TLC we know WWE is on the right path with these guys.

Remember when that Ryback vs Shield handicap squash match was the hot topic a week after they debuted? I'm pretty cynical, but that was a touch off I'd say. :hayley2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> This is what I can't believe is happening with The Shield and I say that in a good way. See, I was excited for Aces & Eights over in TNA and I stopped watching over a month ago but that was just merely because I just didn't have the time anymore. I eventually learned that their getting beat up 5 on 2, running from 1 or two guys when their in packs. That's bad booking right there, who's going to look a group like that and think 'threat'? The A&8's recently announced they are bringing in some muscle, if they don't get booked as more of a threat after that, it's a wrap.
> 
> The Shield have so far stood in their ground on every occasion save for one or two situations where they back off. At TLC they were shown as tacticians and used Rollins' 'sacrifice' as a distraction to get the win. 3 on 3 with the 'Oh, so scary Ryback' on the opposing team and they won.


Have to agree. They face the opponent head on, but Cena still lurks.


----------



## Hawksea

Ambrose seriously looks like he's in his 40's


----------



## CM Jewels

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> *The Shield is a good way to get these guys out there and have the Casuals familiarize themselves with them, the real test comes when they go their separate ways.* That's when I'll be expecting a little more from creative.


This is really the main thing here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

But I do wanna know this, honestly, y'all wouldn't all of sudden consider it bad booking if Ryback finally gets his win over Punk and The Shield? I mean they are heels after all. They have been booked strongly as heels and have had a very impressive debut run so far, but Ryback hasn't won a major PPV match yet, and he's probably gonna lose his title match on the first ep of the new year as well.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

jingle_SWAG said:


> But I do wanna know this, honestly, y'all wouldn't all of sudden consider it bad booking if Ryback finally gets his win over Punk and The Shield? I mean they are heels after all. They have been booked strongly as heels and have had a very impressive debut run so far, but Ryback hasn't won a major PPV match yet, and he's probably gonna lose his title match on the first ep of the new year as well.


Every Heel has to fall eventually, it's the 'how and when' that matters. Ryback has lost his first 3 PPV's but he's very over thus can afford to do so. The dynamic is different when it comes to heels, heels have to assert dominance and be seen as a threat. The audience has to be made to wonder what's going to stop these guys. Ryback alone can't be the one to end them, they've already shown they can take out Ryback and Team Hell No by playing it smart, 1 man ending 3 wouldn't make sense after that. 

I can only hope that when they are brought down they go down swinging in a match as fantastic as TLC.


----------



## AntUK

jingle_SWAG said:


> But I do wanna know this, honestly, y'all wouldn't all of sudden consider it bad booking if Ryback finally gets his win over Punk and The Shield? I mean they are heels after all. They have been booked strongly as heels and have had a very impressive debut run so far, but Ryback hasn't won a major PPV match yet, and he's probably gonna lose his title match on the first ep of the new year as well.


Nope not at all, you can do strong booking and still lose at the same time see TLC for an example, the shield and ryback were booked strongly, one side won but both looked strong, i wouldnt have argued if the TLC match had gone exactly as planned but say the shield lost in the last quarter of the match (maybe because of the rollins bump) id have still been happy because they looked a genuine threat throughout the whole match.

Its also why i wasnt bothered at what happened at the end of the Flair slammy segment(unlike some), they "lost" and got beat off into the crowd but they got their licks in and didnt pussy out when ryback appeared.

Say if Ryback beat Ambrose in a match early next year as long as there was some back and forth and both sides i wouldnt have a problem, now if he beat ambrose, in a usual 2 minute squash match or a 3 on 1 handicap versus all the shield then that would be a problem.

Also Ryback has lost yes, but never clean.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I agree with you 2, it's nice that the fans can finally get emotionally behind a face when they see a legit threat in the dominance of the heel(s). Hoping they don't limbo after being conquered, that's were I see the usual shit booking take place. But yeah, you 2 are 100 percent spot on. (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

I couldn't find anything about Rock-Reigns being related. But I genuinely assumed it because he looks exactly fucking like him.


----------



## Asenath

Irish Jet said:


> I couldn't find anything about Rock-Reigns being related. But I genuinely assumed it because he looks exactly fucking like him.


They're cousins on Dwayne's mother's side.


----------



## AntUK

jingle_SWAG said:


> I agree with you 2, it's nice that the fans can finally get emotionally behind a face when they see a legit threat in the dominance of the heel(s). Hoping they don't limbo after being conquered, that's were I see the usual shit booking take place. But yeah, you 2 are 100 percent spot on. (Y)


Well i think their gimmick allows them to not go into limbo, some factions are like "were going to take over" "were going to run stuff" etc etc they look weak when they dont get that goal, eg a world title or a "taking ownership" gimmick and they can never look strong again, the shields gimmick can be construde to not be about wins or losses. They can lose to ryback in a match and say we dont care about winning a wrestling match were here to make people pay for injustice, Rybacks been through 3 annouce tables and taken multiple chair shots and punishment, thats the price for injustice. And you can always make injustices (especially with the rest of WWEs horrid booking e.g Zigglers MITB briefcase in a match) so as long as they can write decent and twisted evil guys logic for injustice they'll have plenty of feuds after moving on from ryback. My worry is they turn them into thugs who just beat people up with no reason behind,because that will make them another bland faction, which i think they are getting close too with attacks on people like rey and sincara.


----------



## Asenath

Can we take a second to discuss Seth & Roman's rad bromance?


----------



## AntUK

Asenath said:


> Can we take a second to discuss Seth & Roman's rad bromance?


haha the Shield will breakup because ambrose gets jealous of the bromance!


----------



## Asenath

I'm sure they'd cuddle him too, if he'd hold still.

Having said that, all the best tag teams have an element of the bromantic about them. That's something missing with the spate of hastily assembled tag teams recently. Of the lot that participated in the tournament I think maybe only Rhodes Scholars and Hell No get it right. Maybe PTP.


----------



## Da Silva

I'm going to have to use the word bromatic more often.


----------



## MiniKiller

The second pick there makes me think of Rollins being the younger brother of the group. Like a nice job kid head rub hah


----------



## Obfuscation

The Shield. Group of buds fighting injustice and stuff in the WWE.

It's the ideal way to live life.


----------



## Telos

Asenath said:


> Can we take a second to discuss Seth & Roman's rad bromance?


I noticed at the PPV that Rollins said something here that got censored out. I could only make out "goddamn" from him, but I was curious what he (or Reigns) may have said for it to get censored out.


----------



## DOPA

Bromaticism ~

Has a ring to it.


----------



## dwiddle

Telos said:


> I noticed at the PPV that Rollins said something here that got censored out. I could only make out "goddamn" from him, but I was curious what he (or Reigns) may have said for it to get censored out.


The censoring when I saw it came in too late, can't remember what he said exactly but it was something fairly standard like "that'll fucking show him".


----------



## Victarion

Yeah, he basically said 'fucking' I think. 



Asenath said:


> I'm sure they'd cuddle him too, if he'd hold still.
> 
> Having said that, all the best tag teams have an element of the bromantic about them. That's something missing with the spate of hastily assembled tag teams recently. Of the lot that participated in the tournament I think maybe only Rhodes Scholars and Hell No get it right. Maybe PTP.


PTP totally do.


Need to keep the Shield together for a while, I think. They should be on Mania in a 6 man I guess. Seperating them before it is way too soon, I think.


----------



## mjames74

AntUK said:


> Its also why i wasnt bothered at what happened at the end of the Flair slammy segment(unlike some), they "lost" and got beat off into the crowd but they got their licks in and didnt pussy out when ryback appeared.


Yeah that's what I'm liking about their booking, they are showing 0 fear and giving 0 fucks on who comes out or who they fight. They don't show any different reactions regardless if hornswaggle or ryback came out.


----------



## Asenath

Crusade said:


> Bromaticism ~
> 
> Has a ring to it.


I'm glad we've all latched on to that neologism. I couldn't find another word to describe the passionate and physical and sensual, but not sexual, display of affection and loyalty. You know, that very Hellenic ideal of male companionship between comrades - Achilles and Patroclus, and all that. 

I think, for all that they seem like a random assortment of characters, they might have been put together because they do seem to mesh well. 

There's been lots of discussion about which member is very "One of these things is not like the other" - Rollins because he's a natural born babyface, Reigns because he's not an 'indie darling', or Ambrose because the Mox-brose character doesn't seem like a team player. 

But they've established themselves as having a great dynamic in a very short time.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

It's interesting to compare The Shield to The Nexus.

I think Nexus had a better cause for what they doing. However, The Shield has better uniforms and more of a gimmick.

Nexus was larger and made a bigger impact. Yet, The Shield has had more impressive members.

John Cena ended up destroying The Nexus. We can only hope he does not do the same for The Shield. If it's Ryback who is their main foe instead, fine.


----------



## Asenath

I think you can only marginally compare The Shield and Nexus. Nexus started out as guys who were individually competing against each other, didn't seem to like or respect each other before the angle, and never got that mesh down that we were just talking about. You got the feeling that a couple of the guys were aligned with another few of the guys - Gabriel & Slater, Gabriel/Slater/Barrett-ish, Otunga/Tarver, but not Young, and never Barrett/Otunga. You see where I'm going with this.

They seemed like they were a well-organized squad, but they didn't have the connection that The Shield seems to have. Even if both groups were put together by creative to meet a storyline. Probably as a function of there being so many of them.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Asenath said:


> I think you can only marginally compare The Shield and Nexus. Nexus started out as guys who were individually competing against each other, didn't seem to like or respect each other before the angle, and never got that mesh down that we were just talking about. You got the feeling that a couple of the guys were aligned with another few of the guys - Gabriel & Slater, Gabriel/Slater/Barrett-ish, Otunga/Tarver, but not Young, and never Barrett/Otunga. You see where I'm going with this.
> 
> They seemed like they were a well-organized squad, but they didn't have the connection that The Shield seems to have. Even if both groups were put together by creative to meet a storyline. Probably as a function of there being so many of them.


I just thought of something.

Another way Nexus and Shield are different is Nexus attacked heels.


----------



## AntUK

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It's interesting to compare The Shield to The Nexus.
> 
> I think Nexus had a better cause for what they doing. However, The Shield has better uniforms and more of a gimmick.
> 
> Nexus was larger and made a bigger impact. Yet, The Shield has had more impressive members.
> 
> John Cena ended up destroying The Nexus. We can only hope he does not do the same for The Shield. If it's Ryback who is their main foe instead, fine.


You just wait till join cena gets it into his head that the way to stop the booing might be to get into a feud with the hottest heels on their show...


----------



## Ray

Biggest difference between Shield and Nexus? The Nexus lost when they needed a win the most to keep them hot (SummerSlam 2010), and the Shield won their first match to keep them looking strong at TLC.


----------



## AntUK

just watched TLC again, we need JBL to call every shield segment, the guy puts them over way better then king or mitchell cole


----------



## x78

Punter said:


> Biggest difference between Shield and Nexus? The Nexus lost when they needed a win the most to keep them hot (SummerSlam 2010), and the Shield won their first match to keep them looking strong at TLC.


The biggest difference is that Nexus were a bunch of fucking jobbers. How WWE ever expected a stable featuring Heath Slater, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Darren Young to be a serious threat is beyond me. Ryback was the only thing that gave the group any credibility at all, so it's no surprise things went to shit when he was injured.


----------



## Asenath

x78 said:


> The biggest difference is that Nexus were a bunch of fucking jobbers. How WWE ever expected a stable featuring Heath Slater, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Darren Young to be a serious threat is beyond me. *Ryback was the only thing that gave the group any credibility at all*, so it's no surprise things went to shit when he was injured.


Yeah, no. Barrett was the very picture of a leader, magic on the microphone, imposing and dominating as a character - even when they started losing, the Nexus was still interesting until Creative fed Barrett to John Cena. And Justin Gabriel is a fine, skilled wrestler. I'd watch Gabriel wrestle all day long. Unless the Shield is there to powerbomb him, Ryback instantly causes me to change the channel.


----------



## Hawksea

x78 said:


> The biggest difference is that Nexus were a bunch of fucking jobbers. *How WWE ever expected a stable featuring Heath Slater, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Darren Young to be a serious threat is beyond me*. Ryback was the only thing that gave the group any credibility at all, so it's no surprise things went to shit when he was injured.


And Dean Ambrose, Hayley Rollins and Roman Reigns isn't jobber material? :lol GTFO with your indy bias. For most people, those dude's background are just as anonymous as Slater's, Otunga's, Young's and Gabriel's were when they first came in.


----------



## PunkShoot

The thing I love about the shield is there are clearly no scrubs in the group.

All 3 have a chance to be huge stats in the WWE, Especially guys like ambrose and reigns, these guys have insane looks and define the word superstar.

Rollins could be a great mid card champion like a guy like kofi and truth for example, who will stay around that area, but eventually excel in it.

Big E langston (as another guy), I belive had a bad debut because he is a natural face not a heel, he should have went with the 5 count gimmick in the WWE, and it's over.


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> The biggest difference is that Nexus were a bunch of fucking jobbers. How WWE ever expected a stable featuring Heath Slater, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Darren Young to be a serious threat is beyond me. Ryback was the only thing that gave the group any credibility at all, so it's no surprise things went to shit when he was injured.


Revisionist history. Zero fucks were given about Skip Sheffield as part of Nexus, it was Wade Barrett and a bunch of jobbers. It wasn't until Sheffield got repackaged as Ryback that he became relevant, but let's not pretend he was a star from the get-go.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

I don't know if anybody cares, but, as expected, Meltzer gave the match at TLC ****1/2.


----------



## Asenath

Generally speaking, I give zero fucks about Dave Meltzer & his snowflakes. However, on this occasion, I feel as if he was being stingy with that 1/2. Shoulda been a Japanese guy in the mix, I guess. (Does D-Bry count? Sort of?)


----------



## kendoo

LokiAmbrose said:


> I don't know if anybody cares, but, as expected, Meltzer gave the match at TLC ****1/2.


 nope no one cares


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Got to admit I'm loving the group. 3 guys who could all be big stars in the company. Reigns impresses me everytime I see him and for me he was the star of TLC, Rollins seems insane and will be a great babyface champion down the road. Ambrose is just insane and will be an awesome main event heel if handled properly.

I'm really interested to see what they do with the group going forward and especially what they are going to do at the Rumble.


----------



## Clique

Irish Jet said:


> I couldn't find anything about Rock-Reigns being related. But I genuinely assumed it because he looks exactly fucking like him.





Asenath said:


> They're cousins on Dwayne's mother's side.


Yep. He's "Wild Samoan" Sika's son, Rosey's (remember 3 minute warning & Hurricane's sidekick) brother, and Rikishi, Umaga, and Rock's cousin.


----------



## AntUK

Hawksea said:


> And Dean Ambrose, Hayley Rollins and Roman Reigns isn't jobber material? :lol GTFO with your indy bias. For most people, those dude's background are just as anonymous as Slater's, Otunga's, Young's and Gabriel's were when they first came in.


hahahah Ambrose and rollins are way more polished in the ring then those guys were back then, heck theyre more polished then those guys now, and Ambrose has more charisma and character in his pinky then all of the nexus jobbers put together GTFO with your anti shield bias.


----------



## Asenath

AntUK said:


> hahahah Ambrose and rollins are way more polished in the ring then those guys were back then, heck theyre more polished then those guys now, and Ambrose has more charisma and character in his pinky then all of the nexus jobbers put together GTFO with your anti shield bias.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Hawksea may be right when he says that most of the public saw them as anonymous, just as Otunga, Slater, Gabriel, etc... but anybody honestly thinks that those anonymous had showed more than those 3 from The Shield have been showing week after week?


----------



## mgman

Asenath said:


>


Funny how you need to be so elaborate in getting a simple message across. It failed.

Anyway, let's talk about this shield group here. What about them? To be honest, I've been conforming to a lot of "history repeats itself" bullshit motifs with WWE for years now. So when the Shield entered the picture, I saw nothing but a bunch of past gimmicks superimposed. Of course, that got me bored. Nothing about them is really fresh, but I guess they're filling in the gap of the group that does this sort of thing. Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta, haha. I mean, come on. What do they have that we haven't seen in one or more wrestlers of the past? Absolutely nothing; it's just that their mix is "different". Somewhere down the line within the next year or two, one of them will catalyze the slow, but sure, metamorphosis of the group from what most of you here consider "exciting", to what you consider "boring". They'll go from being the illogically invincible no-selling trio they are now, to death-selling midcarders.

I totally understand that you impressionable, excitable people enjoy this shield group. Oh, by the way, what's their gimmick again? Shielding injustice so nothing can be done about it? You'll have to excuse me on that, since I didn't pay attention to their cheesy and timeline movie-ripoff promos.


----------



## Asenath

Look. This is our little party of people who are super excited for this one thing that we think is being done right and awesomely. 

It's OK if you don't like The Shield or think the tactical vests are like that one time the singer from Interpol decided to make gun holsters a fashion statement or hear the back-masked voice of Matt Hardy in the Sierra Hotel India Lima Delta intro. Whatever. That's your thing, and I respect your right to it.

But when you get super confrontational in our party, it's kind of rude.


----------



## DOPA

mgman said:


> Funny how you need to be so elaborate in getting a simple message across. It failed.
> 
> Anyway, let's talk about this shield group here. What about them? To be honest, I've been conforming to a lot of "history repeats itself" bullshit motifs with WWE for years now. So when the Shield entered the picture, I saw nothing but a bunch of past gimmicks superimposed. Of course, that got me bored. Nothing about them is really fresh, but I guess they're filling in the gap of the group that does this sort of thing. Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta, haha. I mean, come on. What do they have that we haven't seen in one or more wrestlers of the past? Absolutely nothing; it's just that their mix is "different". Somewhere down the line within the next year or two, one of them will catalyze the slow, but sure, metamorphosis of the group from what most of you here consider "exciting", to what you consider "boring". They'll go from being the illogically invincible no-selling trio they are now, to death-selling midcarders.
> 
> I totally understand that you impressionable, excitable people enjoy this shield group. Oh, by the way, what's their gimmick again? Shielding injustice so nothing can be done about it? You'll have to excuse me on that, since I didn't pay attention to their cheesy and timeline movie-ripoff promos.


Oh boy 

Please forgive me or anybody else that is just sitting back and enjoying the Shield and letting this unfold. Forgive me for being a fan of these guys....

They aren't original? Tell me, what is completely and totally original in the WWE these days? Because I can't exactly find anything that is. That argument is long played out and overdone because for the past 10 years there hasn't really been any pro wrestling company let alone the WWE that have been able to come with anything revolutionary.

Invincible no selling trio :lol

Now I just know you're trolling.


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> Yeah, no. Barrett was the very picture of a leader, magic on the microphone, imposing and dominating as a character - even when they started losing, the Nexus was still interesting until Creative fed Barrett to John Cena. And Justin Gabriel is a fine, skilled wrestler. I'd watch Gabriel wrestle all day long. Unless the Shield is there to powerbomb him, Ryback instantly causes me to change the channel.


And what's Barrett doing now? How well has he established himself since Nexus ended? FWIW I'm a fan of all the guys I mentioned, but they aren't even close to legitimate threats. And yeah, you can blame booking or whatever, but top performers make things work, and so far nobody from Nexus other than Ryback (and Bryan who I don't count) has really achieved anything in the two and a half years they've been around, which says all you need to know about the credibility of that group.


> And Dean Ambrose, Hayley Rollins and Roman Reigns isn't jobber material? GTFO with your indy bias. For most people, those dude's background are just as anonymous as Slater's, Otunga's, Young's and Gabriel's were when they first came in.


Indy bias :lol

I've never watched any 'indy' wrestling at all unless you count NXT/FCW, I don't even watch TNA and Reigns wasn't in the indies anyway so that pretty much shows your knowledge on this subject. What does their background have to do with anything? All three members of The Shield are far more talented and have more potential than anyone in Nexus did, including Barrett who was by far the dominant performer in that group.


----------



## AntUK

Crusade said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Please forgive me or anybody else that is just sitting back and enjoying the Shield and letting this unfold. Forgive me for being a fan of these guys....
> 
> They aren't original? Tell me, what is completely and totally original in the WWE these days? Because I can't exactly find anything that is. That argument is long played out and overdone because for the past 10 years there hasn't really been any pro wrestling company let alone the WWE that have been able to come with anything revolutionary.
> 
> Invincible no selling trio :lol
> 
> Now I just know you're trolling.












look at the no selling!


----------



## mgman

I'm sorry. And it's not that I don't like the shield. I didn't mean to come off like that. See, if this was last year, I would have been rooting for them because my standards of "new" were much different. However, what I do stand by, is that WWE fucked themselves over into a creative hole which I really don't see them having any way of fixing. What is this hole? Well, they've managed to take as many innovative or creative gimmicks they can come up with, tease the viewers about them, but then turn them the total wrong way somewhere down the road. So it's not as effective when they repackage those gimmicks into newer guys in business, at least not anymore. At least one of these 3 guys are undoubtedly going down the same path as the typical WWE superstar.

But believe me, WWE needs to bring out the intelligent entertainers in 2 out of the 3 shield stable members. There would be some form of fresh right there: if all 3 had verbal strengths that matches their in-ring capabilities. Only 1 of them fills this criteria and it isn't a big deal because that's been done before.


----------



## Telos

Asenath said:


> Look. This is our little party of people who are super excited for this one thing that we think is being done right and awesomely.
> 
> It's OK if you don't like The Shield or think the tactical vests are like that one time the singer from Interpol decided to make gun holsters a fashion statement or hear the back-masked voice of Matt Hardy in the Sierra Hotel India Lima Delta intro. Whatever. That's your thing, and I respect your right to it.
> 
> But when you get super confrontational in our party, it's kind of rude.


Amen. I'm going to re-post something you posted from earlier because it seems quite relevant now.



Asenath said:


>


----------



## Aficionado

The Shields identity derives from what Cole likes to repeatedly call their "pack of dog mentality". Granted this phrase has been used to describe many different groups including the nWo, Nexus, and even Aces & 8's, The Shield do just do it better. What makes The Shield different was displayed at TLC. No group before has utilized the numbers game so well that it became the main story being told in that match and ultimately became the reason cor their victory.

All you Shield haters can disaporve of the group all you want. Just know you do look quite foolish with your lack of evidence supporting your flawed perception of the three.


----------



## mgman

Crusade said:


> *They aren't original? Tell me, what is completely and totally original in the WWE these days? Because I can't exactly find anything that is. That argument is long played out and overdone because for the past 10 years there hasn't really been any pro wrestling company let alone the WWE that have been able to come with anything revolutionary.*
> 
> Invincible no selling trio :lol
> 
> Now I just know you're trolling.



No, actually, you surprisingly restated my point but somehow managed to fail in acknowledging it. That's really all I was saying.

As for them being invincible, they sure are. Because WWE defies logic when somebody as tough as Ryback needs to sleep 10 minutes after being put through just 1 table. Yet, Rollins is it(?), is sent crashing through those group of tables and we're supposed to believe that he's as conscious as he was when the Shield won? Now, don't get me wrong. I know they're just trying to push these guys. But when you don't catch it, there's definitely some... I don't know... fanboy filtering going on?

Nice animated GIF, though. It's just even funnier that someone who sells the initial hit like that is still able to recover so soon.


----------



## shought321

This is not the shield celebratory thread, its the shield DISCUSSION thread. If mgman wants to post about his problems with the stable he can do so, confrontational or not.


----------



## mgman

Telos said:


> Amen. I'm going to re-post something you posted from earlier because it seems quite relevant now.
> 
> *proceeds to quote Asenath's linked video*


Yes! I'm glad that simplistic animation resonates with you


----------



## LokiAmbrose

mgman said:


> No, actually, you surprisingly restated my point but somehow managed to fail in acknowledging it. That's really all I was saying.
> 
> As for them being invincible, they sure are. Because WWE defies logic when somebody as tough as Ryback needs to sleep 10 minutes after being put through just 1 table. Yet, Rollins is it(?), is sent crashing through those group of tables and we're supposed to believe that he's as conscious as he was when the Shield won? Now, don't get me wrong. I know they're just trying to push these guys. But when you don't catch it, there's definitely some... I don't know... fanboy filtering going on?
> 
> Nice animated GIF, though. It's just even funnier that someone who sells the initial hit like that is still able to recover so soon.


Rollins conscious? He was completely spaced out by his selling (?), you can see it in every photo of The Shield after their victory.


----------



## Asenath

LokiAmbrose said:


> Rollins conscious? He was completely spaced out by his selling (?), you can see it in every photo of The Shield after their victory.


We kind of thought he got broken. Bless his Ziggler-level-selling heart.


----------



## AntUK

mgman said:


> Because WWE defies logic when somebody as tough as Ryback needs to sleep 10 minutes after being put through just 1 table. Yet, Rollins is it(?), is sent crashing through those group of tables and we're supposed to believe that he's as conscious as he was when the Shield won?.


I'm sorry did you even see rollins after that bump? the guy didnt know what universe he was in... he was barely conscious and couldnt stand without assistance.. the only peron no selling in that match was Ryback, go back and look at the spot with Rollins, he gets half a dozen chair shots yet shoots up for the spot, all of the shield were selling the war they were in all througout the match, ryback wasnt. As for rybacks 10 minutes mid match nap, thats hardly the Shields fault that the dude gets gassed after 5 minutes in a match that they need to do that spot in the match to cover for him.

You really don't seem to like WWE, i mean quoting WWE "logic" its like that for EVERY match.


----------



## DOPA

mgman said:


> No, actually, you surprisingly restated my point but somehow managed to fail in acknowledging it. That's really all I was saying.


My point is that argument could be applied to any talent in the WWE or pro wrestling in general right now. Ideas are recycled and packaged in a different way. It's been done for years. So you can't use that as a legitimate argument against the Shield. You might as well apply it as a negative for the entire roster.

You must have a very negative view point around the WWE right now correct? 



mgman said:


> As for them being invincible, they sure are. Because WWE defies logic when somebody as tough as Ryback needs to sleep 10 minutes after being put through just 1 table. Yet, Rollins is it(?), is sent crashing through those group of tables and we're supposed to believe that he's as conscious as he was when the Shield won? Now, don't get me wrong. I know they're just trying to push these guys. But when you don't catch it, there's definitely some... I don't know... fanboy filtering going on?


The Ryback thing is because he gets gassed after 10 mins and so they need to book him in a way so that it hides his weaknesses. If it was someone like Bryan or Kane, they wouldn't have been down for that long. You might see that as an excuse but considering the fact it was done in the SS match he was in too, it shows what I'm saying is correct.

As for Rollins, he clearly isn't selling that he's fully conscious. Look at his face, how does he look fully aware of his surroundings? He looks completely out of it. Reigns and Ambrose had to drag him up and out the arena, he can't be fully conscious with how his face was and the fact he had to be dragged out.


----------



## Telos

mgman said:


> Yes! I'm glad that simplistic animation resonates with you


Thanks, I wish it would resonate with many more people on the Internet. But one can still dream, no? :doug


----------



## DA

Look at Rollins in my sig for fuck sake :|


----------



## mgman

AntUK said:


> I'm sorry did you even see rollins after that bump? the guy didnt know what universe he was in... he was barely concious. the only peron no selling in that match was Ryback, go back and look at the spot with Rollins, he gets half adozen chair shots yet shoots up for the spot. As for rybacks 10 minutes mid match nap, thats hardly the Shields fault that the dude gets gassed after 5 minutes in a match that they need to do that spot in the match to cover for him.
> 
> You really don't seem to like WWE, i mean quoting WWE "logic" its like that for EVERY match.


Hmm, are you the same guy that said "gets gassed after 5 minutes in a match" a few times before? I've seen other people mention it, but damn. Quite the aggressive little big guy, aren't you? 

But you don't find it even a bit peculiar that during the ending 5 minutes of previous RAW's, the shield appeared matched by these 3 guys? Even on the RAW following TLC. Yet here they are, almost making a long crush match.


----------



## mgman

Telos said:


> Thanks, I wish it would resonate with many more people on the Internet. But one can still dream, no? :doug


I'm pretty sure more intelligent vectors of such a point resonate with a great deal of people on the internet and they're happy with that


----------



## AntUK

mgman said:


> Hmm, are you the same guy that said "gets gassed after 5 minutes in a match" a few times before? I've seen other people mention it, but damn. Quite the aggressive little big guy, aren't you?
> 
> But you don't find it even a bit peculiar that during the ending 5 minutes of previous RAW's, the shield appeared matched by these 3 guys? Even on the RAW following TLC. Yet here they are, almost making a long crush match.


Ive been discussing Ryback and the shield quite with their rivallry a bit lately so it comes up, its my main concern with them pusing a guy to the main event who doesnt have the cardio to put on a proper main event length match.

Not at all, as it was pointed out numerous times over the commentary and was the story they told in the match that the shield worked as a unit, they divided and conquered. It was 3 individuals versus a team of 3 and their team work lead them to the victory.

Did you even watch the actual match, as you seem to be very sketchy on the details e.g seths consciousness or lack there of, and now not knowing the story the match told?


----------



## NeyNey

GUYS!! 
I bought food, some drinks, streamers, confetti, I even got some bullet-proof vests and wigs for those who feel some cosplay vibe! LET'S REPLAY THE TLC MATCH AGAIN AND...


> This is not the shield celebratory thread


*slowly starts to cry*


----------



## mgman

Crusade said:


> My point is that argument could be applied to any talent in the WWE or pro wrestling in general right now. Ideas are recycled and packaged in a different way. It's been done for years. So you can't use that as a legitimate argument against the Shield. You might as well apply it as a negative for the entire roster.
> 
> You must have a very negative view point around the WWE right now correct?


I could do that, but unfortunately, this thread is about the Shield. Since bringing up this point for every thread on the forum about a superstar is counter-intuitive, and since Shield is the current hot topic of the WWE, it's worth mentioning while using them as an example. And yes, I'm not exactly finding anything positive about WWE at the moment. But please also consider that this began way before any of these 3 began in WWE.



Crusade said:


> The Ryback thing is because he gets gassed after 10 mins and so they need to book him in a way so that it hides his weaknesses. If it was someone like Bryan or Kane, they wouldn't have been down for that long. You might see that as an excuse but considering the fact it was done in the SS match he was in too, it shows what I'm saying is correct.
> 
> As for Rollins, he clearly isn't selling that he's fully conscious. Look at his face, how does he look fully aware of his surroundings? He looks completely out of it. Reigns and Ambrose had to drag him up and out the arena, he can't be fully conscious with how his face was and the fact he had to be dragged out.


I feel that it would have been more effective to have him hauled away by medical staff. Just my opinion.

As for Ryback, that's another (probably obvious) thing that irks me about WWE. They feel the need to emphasize looks over performance. We get disasters like Ryback who is only enforcing the typecast. But I should save that for a Ryback discussion thread.


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> GUYS!!
> I bought food, some drinks, streamers, confetti, I even got some bullet-proof vests and wigs for those who feel some cosplay vibe! LET'S REPLAY THE TLC MATCH AGAIN AND...
> 
> *slowly starts to cry*


DAMNIT, YOU'VE MADE NEY NEY CRY.

YOU MONSTER.


----------



## mgman

DwayneAustin said:


> Look at Rollins in my sig for fuck sake :|


I can get a few outstanding points out of that sig:

-Rollins was still somewhat ambulatory. Sure he was seeing stars, but I do recall motion.
-Ambrose appears to be the center of that image.
-A still frame from just about any video in professional wrestling these days can imply a whole bunch of things.


----------



## AntUK

mgman said:


> I can get a few outstanding points out of that sig:
> 
> -Rollins was still somewhat ambulatory. Sure he was seeing stars, but I do recall motion.
> -Ambrose appears to be the center of that image.
> -A still frame from just about any video in professional wrestling these days can imply a whole bunch of things.


you mean the motion of falling back down when trying to stand?


----------



## mgman

AntUK said:


> Not at all, as it was pointed out numerous times over the commentary and was the story they told in the match that the shield *worked as a unit*, _they divided and conquered_. It was 3 individuals versus a team of 3 and their team work lead them to the victory.


Working as a unit is certainly what they did, as they managed to isolate each of the 3 members of the other team. See, it's the dividing and conquering part that I'm skeptical about. I didn't see that happening in the RAW's before or after. It went from each guy occupied with an opponent for a minute or two... to suddenly two or all three members spending a lot of time against one.


----------



## mgman

AntUK said:


> you mean the motion of falling back down when trying to stand?


Well, hey! At least he showed that he was trying. No apparent need of medical supervision or anything. On the other hand, we have dead weights like Ryback who doesn't even have enough strength to at least _pretend_ he's trying to stand or crawl to the barricade to get himself up. And look: I can see some Rollins arm movement, gripping the hanging chair. If he really was so knocked out, he wouldn't have _tried_ to stand himself up from that chair (before he fell back).


----------



## AntUK

mgman said:


> Working as a unit is certainly what they did, as they managed to isolate each of the 3 members of the other team. See, it's the dividing and conquering part that I'm skeptical about. I didn't see that happening in the RAW's before or after. It went from each guy occupied with an opponent for a minute or two... to suddenly two or all three members spending a lot of time against one.


In all the raws before they always had the numbers advantage, they were all run ins on lesser numbers and when they lost the numbers advantage they got chased off ( slammy raw) they also showed the team work on the slammy Raw, each guy was on 1, Ambrose knoced out Flair then instantly went to help his bud.


----------



## mgman

AntUK said:


> In all the raws before they always had the numbers advantage, they were all run ins on lesser numbers and when they lost the numbers advantage they got chased off ( slammy raw) they also showed the team work on the slammy Raw, each guy was on 1, Ambrose knoced out Flair then instantly went to help his bud.


I'm not doubting that they showed teamwork and isolating 1 person on RAW. I mean when it was 3 against 3 outside TLC, they retreated. It could make viewers think, "Alright, so it's a fair match-up." But at TLC, it was for the most part, them dominating even though it was the same situation. It works fine with Next-Gen The Rock, but not the other 2.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I genuinely hope Rollins doesn't do too many other big bumps.
The crazy 'leaping off high things' idea is one hand-me-down from the Attitude Era I would rather not see return.

In regards to who has the most potential. I think in terms of promo work, uniqueness and general entertainment value, Ambrose wins hands down.
However, Reigns has the brighter future title-wise. Ambrose will never win a world title. Sorry, I just don't see it happening. He's the guy who'll light up the undercard, make even the most boring feud outstanding, but he's not a World Title guy.
Reigns however is.

Not a knock on Ambrose, it's just that he's not marketable. But in terms of ring work and promo skills, he is the best in the group and perhaps one of the best in the company.
Just please, no more high spots. Seth nearly broke his damn neck.


----------



## shought321

Asenath said:


> DAMNIT, YOU'VE MADE NEY NEY CRY.
> 
> YOU MONSTER.


Eh, the truth hurts.


----------



## Telos

Found this on YouTube, it's from a recent NXT taping. The Shield did a promo on Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Bushmaster

Don't get why so many ppl hate or just don't think much of Rollins . My favorite after Dean Ambrose. He isn't as bad ppl made him out to be on the mic .


----------



## Obfuscation

Someone had to receive that internet backlash it seems. Means nothing.


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## Obfuscation

Nothing worth proving to people. Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins. Both are incredibly talented with the potential to have a great future.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Shield for Tag Team Champions*

The Shield's whole deal is that they're a great _team_, and so this is a way to have them accomplish something and 'hold the company hostage' Punk-style. Plus, WWE needs the tag division to take off, and this can provide that big rival for Kane/Bryan and other face teams.

I would put the belts on Rollins/Reigns. Ambrose doesn't need it, and he can be the guy who interferes/distracts. And Reigns NEEDS the belt.


----------



## RFalcao

Reigns has no wrestling background besides FCW/NXT (under contract from WWE), he has presence, is the bigger man of the Shield, i like him, but my fav is Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Shield for Tag Team Champions*

They'll probably end Daniel Bryan and Kane's run at Mania, because it sure as hell isn't going to be Cody and Sandow after they've had about 50 tries. Use the Freebird Rule.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Shield for Tag Team Champions*

Use The Freebirds Rule. Those 3 guys can compose a team of their choosing and the third person would advise, cheer and manage the other 2 during the match.

Like, need some high flying and a little brutality? Rollins/Ambrose. Need that brutality but some more power?
Ambrose/Reigns. Need a more balanced, high/low, power/ability team go Rollins/Reigns. Just want to be a psycho wrecking ball? Ambrose/Reigns.

It can be sold as something that makes them really dominant in the context of being a team, the cohesion and the strategic choices it would provide.
Edit:MOTHER..FUCKER! Beat me to the Freebird Rule by 90 seconds!
I typed it and saw your post and felt dumb.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Shield for Tag Team Champions*

The Shield vs The Usos. The shield vs PTP. The shield vs Epico and Primo. Yeah, that's definitely the best way to utilize the hottest commodity in the WWE today... /sarcasm


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*Re: Shield for Tag Team Champions*

50 chances? 2 by my calculations.


----------



## Obfuscation

Absolutely. I think he's curried favor with a lot of people b/c he's been such a pleasant surprise so far. Rollins still remains as my favorite. He's one of my favorite wrestlers in general. So, yeah, I'm quite high on the guy.


----------



## RFalcao

He's the least favorite of the 3 guys, wrestling fans likes the big guys, Rollins is the smaller man (he is the smaller guy, not small), but he has a interesting background in ring of honor, and he can be a good face.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wouldn't make a claim like that which generalizes every wrestling fan out there. All b/c a vote on here has Rollins set in third means nothing.

But yes, he can be a good face fans would want to get behind. It was proven in FCW/NXT too.


----------



## Telos

Just re-watched the match that RFalcao posted. Ambrose and Rollins put on some amazing matches both together and with seperate opponents. That 30-minute Jack Brisco match may have been the best of the bunch.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> Found this on YouTube, it's from a recent NXT taping. The Shield did a promo on Dusty Rhodes.


Can't wait to see that on NXT in January!


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm quite disappointed that I won't be getting any more Shield for another 15 days.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Spoiler?
So no Sheild on RAW tomorrow? Or did I skip over a Sheild run-in when reading the spoilers for the show? I guess they could always edit in a pre-taped promo stating their next move or something...


----------



## AntUK

Logic said:


> Spoiler?
> So no Sheild on RAW tomorrow? Or did I skip over a Sheild run-in when reading the spoilers for the show? I guess they could always edit in a pre-taped promo stating their next move or something...


Didnt see any, guess the WWE dont want the shield ruining Xmas for all the John Cena fans.

I really wanted a santa segment and then "Sierra..." hits, or maybe im just a grinch


----------



## heelguy95

NeyNey said:


> Can't wait to see that on NXT in January!


WOW. AMBROSE IS FUCKING AMAZING ON THE MIC. Too bad they aren't letting them do promos on Raw like that, in the ring, in front of the fans. Does anyone know how I can watch the full show? Will it be on the WWE site? First time I'm actually interested in watching NXT, but I also heard it's better than Raw.


----------



## NeyNey

heelguy95 said:


> First time I'm actually interested in watching NXT












NXT is epic, watch it more often! 

It's not on WWE.com (or maybe a few clips? On the german site there are some matches sometimes.) , it's on Hulu and I think on a pay TV channel right before RAW. But I don't know that exactly. 
Sometimes it's on Youtube or Dailymotion as well. 
They'll be in the first two episodes of the new year as far as I remember.  So we have to wait two more weeks or something like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ney, do you have like a Dean Ambrose gif for EVERY situation?


----------



## heelguy95

Thanks, two weeks then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Well I've read the Spoilers but I am sorry for ruining it.



Spoiler: Spoiler



The Shield aren't on Raw or Smackdown this week


----------



## NeyNey

Cookie Monster said:


> Ney, do you have like a Dean Ambrose gif for EVERY situation?


Nope.gif, but it's gettin' more, now that people know him.(Y)


Cookie Monster said:


> Well I've read the Spoilers but I am sorry for ruining it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield aren't on Raw or Smackdown this week





Spoiler: Spoiler



Jeah, that just sucks! xD I was _Strg+F+"Shield"_-ing hundred times in the Spoilers, slowly realising it wasn't an error.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Cookie Monster said:


> Well I've read the Spoilers but I am sorry for ruining it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield aren't on Raw or Smackdown this week


Yeah, thought I read through all the spoilers and saw that


Spoiler: Spoiler



The Shield aren't on Raw or Smackdown this week


 but wasn't totally sure if I hadn't missed something. Though they could still


Spoiler: Spoiler



edit in a promo from backstage or something similar...


----------



## heelguy95

Logic said:


> Yeah, thought I read through all the spoilers and saw that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield aren't on Raw or Smackdown this week
> 
> 
> but wasn't totally sure if I hadn't missed something. Though they could still
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> edit in a promo from backstage or something similar...


They could definitely edit in a video promo. If not then WWE is spreading false information. Not only is The Shield mentioned in the first out of five points in the preview but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns are in the FUCKING tags. Fallacious bastards! Though, wouldn't they have mentioned a video promo in the spoilers?


----------



## Cookie Monster

heelguy95 said:


> They could definitely edit in a video promo. If not then WWE is spreading false information. Not only is The Shield mentioned in the first out of five points in the preview but Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns are in the FUCKING tags. Fallacious bastards! Though, wouldn't they have mentioned a video promo in the spoilers?


Not necessarily. I imagine they'd of filmed it after the show or maybe a days afterwards and they'll just simply put it in. The commentators won't mention it though so it might be a bit weird, unless they just have it look like it's edited over the show like the 'End of the World' vignettes we got at the beginning of the year.


----------



## RFalcao

I'm a huge Rollins fan, that guy can draw.


----------



## Cookie Monster

RFalcao said:


> I'm a huge Rollins fan, that guy can draw.


What a shame he didn't pursue a career in Art then ey?


----------



## Obfuscation

Seth "THE GREAT" Rollins

:mark:


----------



## heelguy95

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Seth "THE GREAT" Rollins
> 
> :mark:


He's improving on the mic, I can tell. Probably because he's receiving tips from Ambrose, but yeah. Still, I wonder what his gimmick is.

If you haven't heard the promo they said on NXT tapings which will air on January 6, ripped out of Telo's hands, here it is:


----------



## kendoo

i dont understand why vince is giving dusthy rhodes, anywayz dammm cant wait for the next live raw


----------



## Duke Silver

Rollins and Ambrose being on the main roster with Punk, Bryan and Cesaro is probably my favourite thing about the WWE right now. I just want some road stories.

I'm still not sold on Reigns. Rollins will get over with the snap of a finger based on his ring work alone. Ambrose is an exceptionally good talker with an amazing character and a good understanding of psychology. Reigns has a good look and some intensity, which fits the group perfectly, but I haven't seen much else to suggest that he's going to be the breakout star. It'll be interesting to see how these guys develop over the years. As far as I'm concerned there's a clear pecking order at the moment (non kayfabe).

The Shield have been one of the few genuine highlights this year. It's been really refreshing to see three guys with talent get an immediate spotlight, and so far the booking has been even better than expected. I hope they're keep strong for the entirety of 2013 and WWE look back to SES, Nexus, Legacy to avoid past mistakes.


----------



## checkcola

People see Jim Ross' comments on the Shield from his blog?



> Sorry to be the old, proverbial wet blanket to some Twitter followers @JRsBBQ but it might be just a 'little early' to anoint @theshieldwwe as being the 2nd coming of the Horsemen, DX, etc just yet. However, I do think that @TheDeanAmbrose @WWERollins @WWERomanReigns are the freshest, most impactful newcomers to appear in WWE in recent memory. They are far from refined or where they need to be BUT they have the potential, each of them of varying degrees, to be outstanding. They are hungry and they are going to take the 'spots' of some more established, more experienced talents or it would seem. This Evolution, another viable faction by the way, takes time. It is a process that requires daily improvement and dedication. Sounds simple but it's true. It's as simple as most things in life...."Do Right."


Link


----------



## AntUK

checkcola said:


> People see Jim Ross' comments on the Shield from his blog?
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Fair enough comment, theyve made a great impact, but theyre still just potential, im looking forward to seeing how they do in 2013, lets hope creative dont fuck them up


----------



## Swark

kendoo said:


> i dont understand why vince is giving dusthy rhodes, anywayz dammm cant wait for the next live raw


Because evidently, unlike Flair, Dusty still got it, promo-wise.


----------



## The B Team

*Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

I'm sure a lot of you will say nobody but if you had to place some members into the shield in order to make them larger like DX, Nexus, NWO etc. who would you place in it?

My top picks in no particular order:

1)Alex Riley (Never found his place)
2)Big E Langston
3)Brad Maddox 
4)Brock Lesnar (As its leader)
5)Justin Gabriel (Wasn't the same since Nexus
6)Kofi Kingston (Boring and suck could use a change)
7)Michael McGillicutty (Never found his place)
8)The Miz (As its leader)
9)Ted DiBiase, Jr. (Lost something after Legacy broke up)
10)Tensai (I just feel bad for him)


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Riley and Langston would be good. I would like CM Punk to be/revealed the leader.


----------



## 777

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Kassius Ohno would be an obvious choice.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Nobody. Nobody. Nobody.


----------



## zkorejo

Have you guys seen this Shield parody?






Lol @ Ryan Katz expressions.. but the guy is actually good at cutting promos.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Nobody.


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

^^ This.
The Shield is fine as is.


----------



## Stevo1078

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Michael McGillicutty with the shield attire would look badass.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Corey fucking graves.


----------



## Poison Ivy

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Definitely McGillicutty


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

NO ONE. Jesus, the group is a month old, why the hell does anyone need to be added? They're fine.

Aligning them officially with Punk, Heyman and Lesnar is fine, but don't add anyone to the trio. Fucking a.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

No one.

They're fine the way they are.

IWC are a fickle group.

WWE will add someone and IWC will be the first to complain that they ruined it...even though threads like this are made...


----------



## iamnotanugget

LMFAO that was fucking epic!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Absolutely. I think he's curried favor with a lot of people b/c he's been such a pleasant surprise so far. Rollins still remains as my favorite. He's one of my favorite wrestlers in general. So, yeah, I'm quite high on the guy.





Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Seth "THE GREAT" Rollins
> 
> :mark:


It's funny 'cause Ambrose is my favourite and you couldn't tell because of my signature, but I had to pay tribute to that bump @ TLC. I think I'm going to make a sig for each member in this style and have it rotate. I think Rollins will start to win people over later on in his career he's out of his element with The Shield, BUT the more he adapts to this the more versatile he'll be in the end, so he's better off.

Age of the Fall!


----------



## Big Booboos

Dean Ambrose no doubt. He's godly.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

We don't need any more members. If they were gonna add somebody else, they should've done it from the start.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Nobody. No secret alliances. No Cousin Oliver members. No "IT'S ME, AUSTIN" reveals of leadership. The Shield are magic as-is.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*



Team3MB said:


> I'm sure a lot of you will say nobody but if you had to place some members into the shield in order to make them larger like DX, Nexus, NWO etc. who would you place in it?
> 
> My top picks in no particular order:
> 
> 1)Alex Riley (Never found his place)
> 2)Big E Langston
> 3)Brad Maddox
> 4)Brock Lesnar (As its leader)
> 5)Justin Gabriel (Wasn't the same since Nexus
> 6)Kofi Kingston (Boring and suck could use a change)
> 7)Michael McGillicutty (Never found his place)
> 8)The Miz (As its leader)
> 9)Ted DiBiase, Jr. (Lost something after Legacy broke up)
> 10)Tensai (I just feel bad for him)


You need to be put on Santa's naughty list because, 1. A thread like this should be put in the FUCKING SHIELD DISCUSSION THREAD 2. This thread is POINTLESS 3. Your signature is full of jobbers

NOBODY DESERVES TO BE IN THE SHIELD. NOBODY IS GOOD ENOUGH. AND NO ONE EVER WILL BE.


----------



## AntUK

zkorejo said:


> Have you guys seen this Shield parody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ Ryan Katz expressions.. but the guy is actually good at cutting promos.


Thats awesome!


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

NO ONE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

The more they add, the more watered down it gets (see: NWO).
The more alliances they gain, the more they seem to be part of the WWE rather than an outside force (see, again: NWO).

Leave them as is. Three men hellbent on delivering their vision of justice upon the WWE with all the heels being benefactors but otherwise not involved. The only way they'd need to infuse SHIELD with a leader or a new member is if their momentum stalls out and they try to kick-start it with a top heel's involvement.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

I don't know if anybody have said this by now:

NOBODY


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## FearIs4UP

I've been really impressed with Rollins. His mic work is better than I expected, and he can obviously work. I'd like to see him get a 1 on 1 match at some point so people can see his skills.

Ambrose is obviously the man. He just has it all.

And I didn't think this would happen, but I'm becoming a big Roman Reigns fan. He's clearly very green, but in this role, has been perfect. I get legitimately terrified when he yells during matches and beatdowns. Dude is scary.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

The Shield is fine as it is

Alex Riley is fine as a face, and just needs a push. Turning him heel would be a waste of his charisma.
Big E Langston is fine as he is
Brad Maddox is fine as he is, and keeping him as the "young kid trying to get a contract" could be helpful to the lower faces who need a few wins.
Brock Lesnar is a beast, and doesn't need a stable.
Justin Gabriel is fine as he is
Kofi Kingston could use a change, but this is not it
Michael McGillicutty is also fine as he is and just needs to be put on RAW and SmackDown.
The Miz is doing good as a face.
Ted DiBiase is fine as a face, and just needs a push
Tensai is fine as he is, and just needs a push


----------



## The B Team

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Most of you obviously missing the point of this thread. I NEVER said anyone should be added. If WWE "NEEDED" to add someone to the shield who would be a good fit. Obviously I like the shield and like them exactly how they are but I was asking if needed who would be a good fit.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*



Team3MB said:


> Most of you obviously missing the point of this thread. I NEVER said anyone should be added. If WWE "NEEDED" to add someone to the shield who would be a good fit. Obviously I like the shield and like them exactly how they are but I was asking if needed who would be a good fit.


No.. you're missing the point. Nobody will be needed. This thread is so irrelevant, come on. Majority(smart people) have already answered your question.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

Nobody else needs to join. This isn't the NWO.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*

And even if they were the NWO, those guys you listed would be the Vincents and the Buff Bagwells and the equivalent of that one time Disco Inferno tried to join - not the Wolfpac or the Macho & Hogan & Luger tier memberships. In large factions, some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## AntUK

*Re: Who do you believe would be a good fit to join the shield?*



Asenath said:


> Nobody. No secret alliances. No Cousin Oliver members. No "IT'S ME, AUSTIN" reveals of leadership. The Shield are magic as-is.












If only!


----------



## AntUK

my own personal want is Paige to join them, only because i dig her as a worker and want her to right the injustices of the "divas" division, but the 3 work for me and i hope we dont get anymore.


----------



## Asenath

If you'll excuse the lane swerve for a moment, I think putting a woman wrestler who wants to rectify the problems in the women's division with a male stable is a bad idea. I'd basically keep her away from any entanglements, personal or professional, with male wrestlers until she was over on the main roster.


----------



## Itami

I wonder what they actually will be doing at WM.... I still wish they'd do a program with Mick. It can start with them attacking him on Raw, and when they're about to leave, Ambrose tuns around and goes back to beat him even more, and just doesn't stop...the other two can try to pull him back a bit, and eventually convince him to leave/or do it by force. They can have Ambrose being obsessed and crazy over the next Raw shows and Mick can eventually find two other partners to go against them in a 3 tag match. I take that Mick isn't in the best shape right now, so might as well limit his wrestling time in the ring that way. I know Mick might not want to, but who knows in wrestling, really.


----------



## heelguy95

Itami said:


> I wonder what they actually will be doing at WM.... I still wish they'd do a program with Mick. It can start with them attacking him on Raw, and when they're about to leave, Ambrose tuns around and goes back to beat him even more, and just doesn't stop...the other two can try to pull him back a bit, and eventually convince him to leave/or do it by force. They can have Ambrose being obsessed and crazy over the next Raw shows and Mick can eventually find two other partners to go against them in a 3 tag match. I take that Mick isn't in the best shape right now, so might as well limit his wrestling time in the ring that way. I know Mick might not want to, but who knows in wrestling, really.


I wish.


----------



## pagi

*The Shield and 3MB*

At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma. 

However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*

I would make an absurd thread like this too after watching today RAW, so I don't blame you, I shall agree with you and pretend everything you've said is nothing but the utter truth.


----------



## RFalcao

The shield in a triple threat match.


----------



## juzzyfizzle

*Re: Do you think the shield would look as badass without thier vests?*

The vests certainly work well. Makes them a lot edgier!


----------



## AntUK

was there definatly no shield on RAW? was hoping they might have a post-recorded segment or something


----------



## Epididymis

You don't associate The Shield with Christmas.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



pagi said:


> At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma.
> 
> However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.


LOL at this whole post.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



pagi said:


> At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma.
> 
> However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.


You need Jesus.


----------



## krai999

Itami said:


> I wonder what they actually will be doing at WM.... I still wish they'd do a program with Mick. It can start with them attacking him on Raw, and when they're about to leave, Ambrose tuns around and goes back to beat him even more, and just doesn't stop...the other two can try to pull him back a bit, and eventually convince him to leave/or do it by force. They can have Ambrose being obsessed and crazy over the next Raw shows and Mick can eventually find two other partners to go against them in a 3 tag match. I take that Mick isn't in the best shape right now, so might as well limit his wrestling time in the ring that way. I know Mick might not want to, but who knows in wrestling, really.


you make russo's booking look like heyman's


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



Asenath said:


> You need Jesus.


even jesus can't work with that.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



pagi said:


> At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma.
> 
> However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.



LMFAO.....oh gawd.


----------



## Telos

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



pagi said:


> At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma.
> 
> However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

That was a joke, wasn't it?


----------



## Telos

LokiAmbrose said:


> That was a joke, wasn't it?


Poster is a Jinder Mahal mark judging by the avatar, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Telos said:


> Poster is a Jinder Mahal mark judging by the avatar, so it's hard to tell.


There is a difference in being a mark and stupid, no offense to him.


----------



## Stad

That pagi guy has got to be trolling, that is quite possibly the most inaccurate post i have ever read on this forum.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

You guys must be unfamiliar with Pagi, he should be ignored, it's really that simple. Most of his post come off as attention seeking, you should not give him what he wants. I'd throw Hawksea in the same category to be honest, stopped reading that guy's posts long ago.


----------



## Stad

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> You guys must be unfamiliar with Pagi, he should be ignored, it's really that simple. Most of his post come off as attention seeking, you should not give him what he wants. *I'd throw Hawksea in the same category to be honest, stopped reading that guy's posts long ago.*


Same here. Dude is a terrible poster.


----------



## heelguy95

So, how does it feel knowing that you all have to wait another week to see The Shield shine justice upon every WWE televised show? Roasted ham on a silver platter on a table where your family and friends gather to feast with you won't mean anything unless injustice has been dealt with. You know it, and I know it. There is no Santa Claus coming down The Shield's chimney because guess what? That is an act of injustice and The Shield will act against it. And they did. Oh did Rudolph's nose shine so bright and red much like the bulge on poor St. Nic's head. Have a good justice fulfilled night everyone!


----------



## pagi

Lol at all the hate for my 3MB post. You are the same people that would've been calling for The Rock to be fired in 1997.


----------



## heelguy95

pagi said:


> Lol at all the hate for my 3MB post. You are the same people that would've been calling for The Rock to be fired in 1997.


Hate? Lets call it the hateful truth. Something that you can't absorb because you're too ignorant. You're so insecure about them you come in here to bash BETTER TALENT. Talent that actually are being pushed unlike the three jobbers you protect. You need to come to grips with the fact that not all wrestlers in the WWE will receive glory. And when you have great talent like Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, there is no hope for losers like the 3MB.


----------



## NeyNey

> there is no hope for losers like the 3MB.


Dude, 3MB are not Losers 'key!?


----------



## heelguy95

NeyNey said:


> Dude, 3MB are not Losers 'key!?


You're right. They aren't losers, they're just a bunch of jobbers. They are below The Shield. The only sort of acknowledgement they should get is the dust that comes off the basement ceiling when The Shield are stomping. Anyway, I prefer them over Rybitch or Team Hell No, but that doesn't mean I like them.


----------



## truk83

Personally, I would love to see The Shield destroy 3MB. Granted 3MB isn't much of a stellar trio of lower card guys, but I can't see how the Shield would pass this up. Owning 3MB live on Raw would be nice to see, and could easily get Drew, Slater, and Mahal over as "faces". This also sets up a solid 3 vs 3 feud that is something this Shield stable needs. Unless they plan on breaking them up soon, I would suggest feuding them with 3MB. They have been a part of the top of the card, or whatever, and haven't made much of a splash. Give them more to work with as a unit.


----------



## x78




----------



## HardcoreSmark Girl

The shield is like Aces and Eights except done well (so far) I like the gimmick and want to see where it goes.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: The Shield and 3MB*



pagi said:


> At first, I was wondering why Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns were getting such a large role, while the more talented members of the 3MB were being used in the mid-card. Jinder Mahal is miles better than all 3 members of The Shield, as a worker, and in terms of mic skills and charisma.
> 
> However, I have realized why this is being done. The reason The Shield is getting this massive heel push, is to be the foil for 3MB, when 3MB turns face. Let's face it, 3MB is too talented and entertaining to get booed. A guy like Jinder Mahal is too entertaining to get heat, the crowd will always cheer him no matter what. Kind of like Austin in 2001, and The Rock in 98 and 2003. So, 3MB will get their massive face push by saving the WWE from the shield, solidifying them as a main event face faction. 3MB will defeat the Shield at Wrestlemania 29. By WM 30, Jinder will be in the main event scene. A legend like HHH recognizes great talent, and he would not allow a potential star like Jinder be wasted.


Finally. After almost 300 pages, someone makes a post which makes sense. As much as I love the Shield, I'll have to agree with pagi on this one. (Y)


----------



## Dallas

How did people bite on that 3MB post?! Trolling is far too easy these days.


----------



## krai999

*Orton Leader of Shield*






you know there's alot of potential for this storyline to go through.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

i'd be very annoyed if that happened. they dont need a leader. and orton would be a horrible choice.


----------



## Poison Ivy

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

not gonna happen are you dumb? ''when we chose an opponent to take out, a victim.. we chose wisely'' that just means he'll kick their asses when he returns


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Doesn't suggest anything like that. Besides, I'm not an Orton hater, but I'd be severely disappointed if he was the leader of the Shield - if a leader is ever going to be revealed.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Would be fucking awesome, he suits their style perfectly and would make a great leader.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Oh please god, don't waste another stable on Randy Orton. Didn't we learn from Legacy?


----------



## Poison Ivy

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Oh please god, don't waste another stable on Randy Orton. Didn't we learn from Legacy?


what? legacy was awesome


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

They got a better talker than him already. Plus, he is stale. Plus, the only purpose a heel run by him would serve at this point is to put over Sheamus. So, it seems to be a very bad idea.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Shield probably doesn't have a "secret leader". I do suspect they have a few "hidden" members, Brad Maddux being one of them.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

And then he beats them in a 4 way at Mania....

Can see this happening.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Orton's completely irrelevant, fuck that midcarder. Just have them revealed to be with Punk and Heyman the whole time.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

I hope not. The Shield don't need a known element to help them out. If they make someone like Orton a leader, then it devalues them, because "the leader" would be the one in all the high caliber matches. And what we need is to showcase the 3 members we have already, and show the fans how talented they all are.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

pagi said:


> Lol at all the hate for my 3MB post. You are the same people that would've been calling for The Rock to be fired in 1997.


Comparing a jobber who will be out of the WWE in less than 3 years to The Rock?:rock4

:StephenA :barkley


----------



## x78

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*



Shadowcran said:


> Shield probably doesn't have a "secret leader". I do suspect they have a few "hidden" members, Brad Maddux being one of them.


Why do you and others think that comedy jobber Brad Maddox is part of The Shield? What possible reason would there be for that?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

This would be awful. Orton would ruin everything about The Shield.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

It'll be as bad as when they Hi-jacked the Nexus and had CM Punk become it's leader.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*



x78 said:


> Why do you and others think that comedy jobber Brad Maddox is part of The Shield? What possible reason would there be for that?


That would have worked perhaps when Maddox had just 'debuted' and screwed Ryback. Now it's just not going to happen. It's clear the direction WWE are going with Maddox, and that way is sadly straight back down to NXT.


----------



## MzPipebomb

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Looks like what he said is being taken the wrong way. I don't see how what he said is defending the shield in any shape or form.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*

Really hope not.


----------



## iamnotanugget

This is on Ebay and I have no clue where it came from but...

Nevertheless...

:mark: :mark:


----------



## heelguy95

iamnotanugget said:


> This is on Ebay and I have no clue where it came from but...
> 
> Nevertheless...
> 
> :mark: :mark:


This picture was taken when they first debuted. You can tell by their attire which has clearly changed to "SWAT gear".


----------



## LokiAmbrose

I saw it on www.dean-ambrose.net, but I also have no clue where it came from.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Poison Ivy said:


> what? legacy was awesome


What exactly about Legacy was awesome? Orton was already a star, but instead of using the group to create stars a la Evolution, the writers simply treated Rhodes and DiBiase as Orton's bitches/whipping boys/Red Shirts/faceless cannon fodder. I do not believe that either benefited in any manner. Rhodes made his own way with the Dashing/disfigured characters, and DiBiase has essentially been off television for over a year.


----------



## iamnotanugget

They did two house shows in one day...first Detroit and then Chicago. Beasts!


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> They did two house shows in one day...first Detroit and then Chicago. Beasts!


:bateman


----------



## kendoo

there should be no leader in the shield, cm punk shouldnt be apart of it just now maybe in febuary when he loses the title


----------



## Asenath

kendoo said:


> there should be no leader in the shield, cm punk shouldnt be apart of it just now *maybe in febuary when he loses the title*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

They all look like straight up G's in that pic except for Seth.


----------



## krai999

iamnotanugget said:


> This is on Ebay and I have no clue where it came from but...
> 
> Nevertheless...
> 
> :mark: :mark:


i'm sorry but seth tries too hard. Reigns and Ambrose look like natural g's in that pic


----------



## Telos

krai999 said:


> i'm sorry but seth tries too hard. Rollins Reigns and Ambrose look like natural g's in that pic


FTFY


----------



## Da Silva

I need to get me my daily dose of shield related stuff. I know it's the festive period and the faces take priority, but not even one little promo? Well, fuck you Vince.


----------



## Telos

Da Silva said:


> I need to get me my daily dose of shield related stuff. I know it's the festive period and the faces take priority, but not even one little promo? Well, fuck you Vince.


I know your pain. I too have a Shield addiction, and have made futile attempts to find new content on YouTube aside from that NXT clip I posted earlier. Wish the E would toss us a bone, even an official titantron and/or studio release of the theme would suffice.

This thread is basically all I have left to get my Shield fix. It's like what Ambrose says in the following promo:






1:27 - 1:33


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> 1:27 - 1:33


(Y)

But the worst thing was the closed Ambrose thread after his debut. :lol

00:24-00:27


----------



## heelguy95

NeyNey said:


> (Y)
> 
> But the worst thing was the closed Ambrose thread after his debut. :lol
> 
> 00:24-00:27


Where do you get all the pictures in your signature? Do you make them?!


----------



## Cookie Monster

That Ambrose thread all started after that epic confrontation with Foley. I still hope we get a Foley/Ambrose meet!


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Telos said:


> I know your pain. I too have a Shield addiction, and have made futile attempts to find new content on YouTube aside from that NXT clip I posted earlier. Wish the E would toss us a bone, even an official titantron and/or studio release of the theme would suffice.
> 
> This thread is basically all I have left to get my Shield fix. It's like what Ambrose says in the following promo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:27 - 1:33


Same here. I used to read the Ambrose thread and I had a promise that when Ambrose had his debut I'd make an account here.

I love this promo, one of my favorites from him.


----------



## Duke Silver

Cookie Monster said:


> That Ambrose thread all started after that epic confrontation with Foley. I still hope we get a Foley/Ambrose meet!


It would've been amazing to see The Shield jump Saint Mick on Christmas Eve. 

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for an Ambrose/Foley confrontation as well. It doesn't have to be a full fued, there's just too much potential not to do anything.


----------



## kendoo

Asenath said:


>


can see him losing the title for one night then getting it back due to interfernce in the match


----------



## chrisburr

I gotta go with Roman Reigns here, he could be the next Kevin Nash, in fact, even greater than the Big Daddy Diesel


----------



## iamnotanugget

NEW SHIELD PROMO OMG :mark: :mark:

http://touch.dailymotion.com/#/video/xw8vc1


----------



## Telos

iamnotanugget said:


> NEW SHIELD PROMO OMG :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/#/video/xw8vc1


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ellthom

I must be one of the few who actually really like rollins. The guy could be a great mid carder and an even more awesome guy in hardcore matches, especially after watching how awesome he was at TLC.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

That promo was sick. Ambrose saying Happy New Year was so fucking awesome. I loved it.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I think Rollins is awesome. Yeah he isn't as good on the mic as Ambrose or as intimidating as Reigns but he is charismatic and will get over quickly based on that and his in ring skills. And might I add I do not think he is nearly as bad on the mic as folks say he is.


----------



## Telos

When Ambrose says "Happy New Year" he looks kind of like Toby from The Office.


----------



## Duke6881

That new Promo was awesome.Love It..THINGS AREN'T SUPPOSE TO BE LIKE THIS!!


----------



## HeliWolf

I think Rollins will be the guy who eventually turns face.


But I love all three. Really enjoyed what they've done since arriving.


----------



## Da Silva

That link isn't bring up any shield promo for me, am I missing something?

Edit: Found it, had to search for it though. Bloody internet.


----------



## Jams

Nothing sticks out about Rollins

Reigns is basically an enforcer

Ambrose is the really deal..... Ambrose any day of the week.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> NEW SHIELD PROMO OMG :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/#/video/xw8vc1


Oh Ambrose, why are you so amazing


----------



## kendoo

link not working


----------



## x78

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8vc1#.UNzWxncgN7I

Rollins kills it.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Is anyone just getting a tad bit nervous that they are going to leave these guys out of the RTWM and just stash them in NXT again? These promos are unbelievably good but this prospect frightens me somewhat.


----------



## heelguy95

x78 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8vc1#.UNzWxncgN7I
> 
> Rollins kills it.


Do you mean that in a good way or a bad way?

Either way, the promo was excellent. They promoted NXT very well. Ambrose should've been in the middle but I guess since Rollins was the NXT champ at the time, it made sense. Lol, whenever I watch Ambrose do a promo, I wait for him to get psychotic.. the suspense builds up when he has a calm yet seemingly chilling voice.



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Is anyone just getting a tad bit nervous that they are going to leave these guys out of the RTWM and just stash them in NXT again? These promos are unbelievably good but this prospect frightens me somewhat.


Dude.. They only attended a couple NXT tapings until Rollins lost his belt against Langston..


----------



## LokiAmbrose

I don't think so, they even have profiles on wwe.com. They just have to end their run on NXT, after all Rollins was the champion.


----------



## PunkShoot

HAPPY NEW YEAR, that was so sick lol


----------



## PunkShoot

rollins is getting significantly better on the mic, Does not sound like a nerd in this promo


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

another really good promo from these guys

fuck yeaaa


----------



## kendoo

x78 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8vc1#.UNzWxncgN7I
> 
> Rollins kills it.


nicely done promo , thanks for the link.


----------



## thefranchise03

*Re: Orton Leader of Shield*



Shadowcran said:


> Shield probably doesn't have a "secret leader". I do suspect they have a few "hidden" members, Brad Maddux being one of them.


Hopefully Kassius Ohno


----------



## checkcola

Great pomo, think it should put to rest the idea of a 'leader' (if that hasn't been put to rest already); they can do their own talking and they got their own purpose.


----------



## AntUK

Perfect.Insanity said:


> another really good promo from these guys
> 
> fuck yeaaa


and yet they wont give them a mic on smackdown or raw, yet we have to endure 10 mins per show of Miz TV/AJ lee and Sheamus promos


----------



## iamnotanugget

> and yet they wont give them a mic on smackdown or raw, yet we have to endure 10 mins per show of Miz TV/AJ lee and Sheamus promos


I know, right? It's tragic. It's like they're fucking with us because they know how badly we want it to happen.


----------



## DA

Their mistreatment of that camera is a bit concerning now, they just left it on the ground without turning it off and walked away :kobe2

Getting more and more impressed with Rollins, glad he seemed to take control of most of this promo


----------



## FearIs4UP

Promo was awesome.

Rollins killed it. I like him a lot.

Ambrose was great as always.


----------



## heelguy95

Rollins needs to put more emotion into it, and make it seem believable like Ambrose. He's slowly but surely crawling there. Keep in mind, this was taped a while ago, their latest promo against Dusty Rhodes was SUPERB.


----------



## Killmonger

Rollins is getting better at it. (Y)


----------



## heelguy95

RiZE said:


> Rollins is getting better at it. (Y)


He tries too hard. His yells don't sound believable and that's something that might not be improvable(perfect example of this is when he said "justice") It's kind of a turn-off, you can also see it in his eyes but I digress. Also, I find it funny that how Ambrose said a lot of things about NXT even though he was never in it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I see talk of a promo that I apparently missed, so where is it guys?

Nevermind got it.


----------



## RatedR10

Awesome promo. Ambrose continues to shine in these things and Rollins is gradually improving. I can't wait for these guys to cut a live promo.



SideTableDrawer said:


> I see talk of a promo that I apparently missed, so where is it guys?


Previous page.


----------



## Telos

heelguy95 said:


> He tries too hard. His yells don't sound believable and that's something that might not be improvable(perfect example of this is when he said "justice") It's kind of a turn-off, you can also see it in his eyes but I digress. Also, I find it funny that how Ambrose said a lot of things about NXT even though he was never in it.


Ambrose was in FCW (and that got dissolved basically into just being NXT) so he has to speak of it in that regard, but I know what you mean. As for Rollins his promos do seem forced and they're not as fluid as Ambrose. But the ability to cut a promo can be improved with time. Daniel Bryan was brutal when he started out and now look at him. Rollins is trying hard to keep up with Ambrose and it shows, but he could get better with experience.

Keep in mind I say this without having seen his prior work as Tyler Black in the indies.


----------



## heelguy95

WWE really needs to solidify roles.


----------



## NeyNey

> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8vc1#.UNzWxncgN7I


*
OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was *SICK*, Rollins getting better and better and better and better, I'm impressed, I don't have the feeling It's forced at all, man, he's doing so well, especially when he speaked for the second time!!! (Y)
Ambrose... fucking epic as always.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Both links are down, any kind soul that can post another?


----------



## Eddie Ray

great promo. Seth is improving although it irks me that he is taking too much of Ambrose's delivery. Apart from that he has improved a lot.

Ambrose is great as always. not much more to say on that.

Reigns needs A LOT of work. he sounds very monotonous which, although can sound threatening, to me comes off as boring. I do hope to see him improve, however.


----------



## heelguy95

Eddie Ray said:


> great promo. Seth is improving although it irks me that he is taking too much of Ambrose's delivery. Apart from that he has improved a lot.
> 
> Ambrose is great as always. not much more to say on that.
> 
> Reigns needs A LOT of work. he sounds very monotonous which, although can sound threatening, to me comes off as boring. I do hope to see him improve, however.


I'm guessing the only reason he said more was because he was the NXT champ at the time. If they HAD a leader, and it was Ambrose, he would be saying A LOT more. Seth is still a turn-off when he yells or tries to emphasizes words, and it's going go take years for him to improve that.


----------



## Eddie Ray

heelguy95 said:


> I'm guessing the only reason he said more was because he was the NXT champ at the time. If they HAD a leader, and it was Ambrose, he would be saying A LOT more. Seth is still a turn-off when he yells or tries to emphasizes words, and it's going go take years for him to improve that.


my problem wasn't with Seth taking up too much time its him emulating the way Ambrose delivers his lines...its annoying me a bit but i'll let him off as he is still learning.


----------



## STEVALD

That Dailymotion link is down, new links please.


----------



## heelguy95

Eddie Ray said:


> my problem wasn't with Seth taking up too much time its him emulating the way Ambrose delivers his lines...its annoying me a bit but i'll let him off as he is still learning.


EXACTLY. That pisses me off aswell. I want each of them to be unique in their own way, Dean Ambrose who's psychotic, Reigns who's clearly the muscle, and Rollins, well, I don't know? Rollins needs to be natural, like how he was in the interview when they debuted.

Link to PROMO Crimson: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8wq5_december-27th-2012_sport#.UN2emWt5mSM


----------



## iamnotanugget

> Reigns needs A LOT of work. he sounds very monotonous which, although can sound threatening, to me comes off as boring. I do hope to see him improve, however.


I always end up laughing when he talks because the other two are so intense and passionate and he's just like "Eh, whatever". I take him a lot more seriously when he's screaming "GET UP FOOLS! THIS MAH TABLE NOW!"


----------



## Cookie Monster

so has the promo been taken down?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Seems that way. The link just goes to Daily Motion's home page now.


----------



## jamal.

another link

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8wq5_december-27th-2012_sport#.UN3t_m9c-So


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn. I didn't even get to see it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn, that was a good promo. Rollins was awesome, I am sure he still won't get credit though on the mic due to the fact that people only ever seem to remember his early days. Ambrose gonna Ambrose, looking about 40 years old though!


----------



## jamal.

Rollins did good and is improving tremendously imo. I think putting Seth along with Dean is a good way for him to improve his mic skills. Perhaps he's learning a thing or two from Dean which isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Rollins has come along just a bit.


----------



## TomahawkJock

What was Ambrose trying to say? Is he trying to say that WWE shouldn't be nice and that those real world problems should happen or the WWE should be nicer? I was a little confused on that. Nonetheless, loved the passion Ambrose showed. That's what makes him so great. He always puts in emotion unlike Reigns :side:...but I think that's just his "gimmick". Least I hope it is. If not, then we may have some serious issues arising with his mic skills.


----------



## Cookie Monster

There is nothing wrong with Reigns on the mic. He is just the muscle. It would be better if they didn't have him speak at all, but considering he goes crazy when he's wrestling (the shouting and roars he does), I suppose they just let him say a few words.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Cookie Monster said:


> There is nothing wrong with Reigns on the mic. He is just the muscle. It would be better if they didn't have him speak at all, but considering he goes crazy when he's wrestling (the shouting and roars he does), I suppose they just let him say a few words.


He just sounds so bland to me. Doesn't really show much emotion. Like I said, I figure that's his character and how they want to portray him during his time with the Shield but once he breaks apart, he is going to need to talk on his own and I'll be interested to see how he does with that.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Reigns is doing just fine. Having him rattle off monologues just like Ambrose and Rollins would make the promos more saturated and make each wrestler lose their identity. To be honest I think he'd be better off standing in the centre, slightly behind the shoulders of Ambrose and Rollins while they rant at the camera lens, with his arms crossed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Marty Vibe said:


> Reigns is doing just fine. Having him rattle off monologues just like Ambrose and Rollins would make the promos more saturated and make each wrestler lose their identity. To be honest I think he'd be better off standing in the centre, slightly behind the shoulders of Ambrose and Rollins while they rant at the camera lens, with his arms crossed.


I thought the exact same thing. Have him just behind with his arms crossed, would be perfect for him.


----------



## heelguy95

Lol at everyone complaining about Reigns just like how Ambrose said it: "FOR NO REASON AT ALL". When The Shield disband(which won't happen in a while due to all the injustices), they will all be put in their rightful places.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock

I am not actually complaining about his role currently. I am just interested to see how Reigns goes about speaking on his own after the Shield disbands. I am judging that off of what he is doing with them currently. I love how Reigns works as a big guy in this stable and it looks like he has good wrestling ability. The way he works with the Shield is fantastic but if Reigns were on his own, the mic skills wouldn't be all that impressive to me. With the Shield though, it works.


----------



## heelguy95

TomahawkJock said:


> I am not actually complaining about his role currently. I am just interested to see how Reigns goes about speaking on his own after the Shield disbands. I am judging that off of what he is doing with them currently. I love how Reigns works as a big guy in this stable and it looks like he has good wrestling ability. The way he works with the Shield is fantastic but if Reigns were on his own, the mic skills wouldn't be all that impressive to me. With the Shield though, it works.


Dude, I 100% agree with you. Reigns skills aren't impressive at all to me right now, in fact I can tell you his mic skills are awful, because they are. However, his current gimmick in the group(being the muscle) is a good excuse for him to talk the way he does let alone not talk at all. Rollins needs to stop trying to emulate Ambrose's promos because it's not working out. He should talk less and be the guy who evily smiles and laughs while Ambrose does the talking. Like someone said in here, they each need to have their own role.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itami

Eddie Ray said:


> my problem wasn't with Seth taking up too much time its him emulating the way Ambrose delivers his lines...its annoying me a bit but i'll let him off as he is still learning.


I was thinking the exact thing. Good to know others feel the same, or else it'd have looked like I'm just biased. Maybe Dean is teaching him something.

Btw, I prefer Reigns talking over Seth. Dunno why, Seth just feels a bit forced and scripted... while Reigns feels more natural the way he says thing without any emotions. It fits him perfectly and it's believable... to me at least.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Something about the promo, though I only listened to it once, gave me an IWC feel. Like they were saying what some of us are thinking, where the WWE is dying/she's too nice/etc. It was a great promo once again, and it put a smile on my face. The Shield still going strong.


----------



## STEVALD

heelguy95 said:


> Link to PROMO Crimson: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8wq5_december-27th-2012_sport#.UN2emWt5mSM


:mark:

That's probably Rollins' best promo since his debut on WWE television. The intensity, the energy - everything was right about it. Ambrose was just as impressive as he always is. And Reigns, he's supposed to be the "actions speak louder than words" type of a guy and he's just doing that. I'm loving this stable, everything seems to be going on quite well. (Y)


----------



## x78

Reigns is fine on the mic. He's just playing a badass.


----------



## Srdjan99

Please WWE, let Corey Graves or Brock Lesnar be their 4th member *


----------



## heelguy95

Take a look at Ambrose, Reigns, and Rollins taking pictures with an old man, they are so nice:


























Rollins' an asshole, he doesn't smile, while Ambrose is happy to take pictures!


----------



## Kazzenn

Reigns looks like he's high as fuck.


----------



## checkcola

They are so nice to pose with the citizens they protect from injustice.

Hmmm... has anyone thought of what kind of booking they'll get for WM.


----------



## Bushmaster

Great promo, always love the camera work. Its still Dean,Seth and Roman for me. I just enjoy Seth more than Roman atm. He just seems to have more character to him while Roman is almost like a robot. But thats his role in the Shield as the muscle so its good for now but curious to see what they do with him after they disband which hopefully isnt soon or in the near future.

Heading to work now. Who is Corey Graves? Is he a good talent that could help the Shield. kinda feel like 3 ppl is perfect for them.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Ambrose is awesome, look at those photos, ha ha.

Anyway, Rollins is sounding more credible on the mic, I really enjoyed it. Reigns is awesome, his ferocious style, his roars, he is doing great in his role of being the muscle. But he sounds horrible on the mic, he doesn't sound scary nor credible, keep him away from the mic, but I hope that he improves so that he can have a even great career.


----------



## LyricsMode

The shield are truly amazing, I love their promos thus far. 

And Ambrose is the best member, imo.


----------



## silverspirit2001

Anyone see the promo on Smackdown, with the incredible moving hair of Ambrose? I lolled... Then it started getting annoying real fast.


----------



## Lezio

Good promo on Smackdown, Reigns reminds me of Broly


----------



## El_Absoluto

Holy Shit... Ambrose was fucking awesome. Gotta give it to creative that was an awesome speech.

And Rollings... I don't know he is doing OK I guess, but he has a certain aura that he doesn't belong with the shield (a heel stable) something feels wrong but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Lezio

El_Absoluto said:


> Holy Shit... Ambrose was fucking awesome. Gotta give it to creative that was an awesome speech.
> 
> And Rollings... I don't know he is doing OK I guess, but he has a certain aura that he doesn't belong with the shield (a heel stable) something feels wrong but I can't put my finger on it.


Maybe because you saw him as a face, i didn't know him when he was so i think he is doing pretty good as a heel


----------



## Telos

TomahawkJock said:


> What was Ambrose trying to say? Is he trying to say that WWE shouldn't be nice and that those real world problems should happen or the WWE should be nicer? I was a little confused on that. Nonetheless, loved the passion Ambrose showed. That's what makes him so great. He always puts in emotion unlike Reigns :side:...but I think that's just his "gimmick". Least I hope it is. If not, then we may have some serious issues arising with his mic skills.


Yeah, the message got lost a little, Ambrose let that one snowball. He was trying to say the WWE is presenting itself in a happy-go-lucky way but that the real world isn't anything like that, and he thought the WWE should be more reflective of that rather than "smile away". Ambrose puts a lot of emotion into his promos because he brings his personal life into it. It's heartbreaking, actually.


----------



## Itami

I like it when Ambrose doesn't make sense. He shouldn't, really. In future promos, he should go off topic rambling nonsense and they can have the other guys confused as they look strangely at him. haha

Promo on SD was great. Ambrose' hair was crazier than usual.


----------



## Telos

LMAO @ Ambrose's hair, that was great


----------



## Neil_totally

any links to the new promo?


----------



## Neil_totally

it's cool, found it.


----------



## THANOS

Neil_totally said:


> it's cool, found it.


Got a link? I'd love to see it!

EDIT: Nvm found it!

LOL @ Ambrose's magical dancing hair. Great promo!


----------



## Telos

:mark: I BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## LokiAmbrose

We all believe in the Shield, Ambrose is the god.


----------



## heelguy95

"BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!"
What are the odds of a live promo, atleast in front of the audience, and not in a video? Probably slim.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iamnotanugget

Poor Dean looks tired or hungover or both :lol

Rollins in a suit looking like a boss (Y)


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

heelguy95 said:


> "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!"
> What are the odds of a live promo, atleast in front of the audience, and not in a video? Probably slim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


On that sneakily recorded promo from the NXT tapings for next week, it appears they cut an in-ring promo. The heat is pretty good, even for a small crowd. You can hear a lot of smarks clapping, lol.


----------



## The Ice King

The NXT and Smackdown Promos were PERFECTION! 
They've made me excited for 2013, and I really hope they cleanse it of it's injustices!


----------



## Tony Tornado

Dean Ambrose is a fantastic promo. Top 3 in my book.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

What promo are you guys talking about? Was it on RAW or Smackdown?


----------



## RatedR10

I believed in the Shield from the beginning.

Believe in The Shield! Love the promo!


----------



## shought321

Ambrose's "Believe in the Shield!" was fucking epic.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Anyone have a link to the SD promo?


----------



## Telos

TomahawkJock said:


> Anyone have a link to the SD promo?


Both the SD and NXT promos are currently being embedded on the main page of http://dean-ambrose.net/


----------



## The Ice King

1:06:00 into this for the SD! one:






The NXT one is here:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw8wq5_december-27th-2012_sport#.UN5WtndpLIW


----------



## heelguy95

They have no allies, they have no friends, and they don't want them!
New Years Eve Raw will be taped tomorrow, so check for spoilers late at night!
It would be very fitting if they did a promo in front of the audience about the injustices in 2012 and the extermination of injustices that will happen come 2013. Wishful thinking, I guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I see ambrose is still the same crazy awesome mofo.


----------



## WG655fury

SD promo link here :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPqDROeQvv0


----------



## Shawn Morrison

This group is Nexus, with talent. They're a complete package who complement each other well, and their performance at TLC just shows why WWE should push them to the moon in 2013 (Y)


----------



## DA

I believe in The Shield :mark:

I also believe in their editing skills, putting in those powerbomb clips was a good touch


----------



## checkcola

Believe in the Shield is a great catchphrase.


----------



## Srdjan99

For me Reigns is a pleasant surprise. Never thought that he will be a good adition to the Shield, but he proved me wrong, and I'm glad for that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Have they cut a live promo yet? As far as I know, Dean is still the only one with legit mic skills.


----------



## Devereaux

To me, only Reigns and Ambrose should speak.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Rollins has gotten a LOT better in my mind since being in the Shield. He used to be terrible when he was in NXT. He's improved a lot actually. And no, they haven't cut a live promo yet which is a DAMN shame. They could easily connect with the crowd. I don't know why WWE won't let them go out into the ring and cut one. Could be due in fact that they are so much better on the mic that it would make Ryback look bad in that department.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TomahawkJock said:


> Rollins has gotten a LOT better in my mind since being in the Shield. He used to be terrible when he was in NXT. He's improved a lot actually. And no, they haven't cut a live promo yet which is a DAMN shame. They could easily connect with the crowd. I don't know why WWE won't let them go out into the ring and cut one. Could be due in fact that they are so much better on the mic that it would make Ryback look bad in that department.


because they would be more over than most of the roster lol and i think they are holding back. We probably wont see a live promo untill February to build up for RTWM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TomahawkJock said:


> *Rollins has gotten a LOT better in my mind since being in the Shield. He used to be terrible when he was in NXT.* He's improved a lot actually. And no, they haven't cut a live promo yet which is a DAMN shame. They could easily connect with the crowd. I don't know why WWE won't let them go out into the ring and cut one. Could be due in fact that they are so much better on the mic that it would make Ryback look bad in that department.


On the mic? How can you tell? I mean, I thought Brock improved as well with his badass taped promo.


----------



## TomahawkJock

swagger_ROCKS said:


> On the mic? How can you tell? I mean, I thought Brock improved as well with his badass taped promo.


I guess that's a fair point. His mic skills from NXT In-Ring to taped backstage Shield promos have gotten better :side: I still think the three will connect with the crowd well when given a chance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TomahawkJock said:


> I guess that's a fair point. His mic skills from NXT In-Ring to taped backstage Shield promos have gotten better :side: *I still think the three will connect with the crowd well when given a chance.*


Oh no doubt. Nothing like allowing them to go out there and get comfortable.


----------



## heelguy95

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh no doubt. Nothing like allowing them to go out there and get comfortable.


Ambrose would create an earthquake in the arena. He's that good.


----------



## TD Stinger

checkcola said:


> Believe in the Shield is a great catchphrase.


I smell a T-Shirt coming!



Devereaux said:


> To me, only Reigns and Ambrose should speak.


Why? Rollins has been very impressive in their last few promos and has gotten better each week. As much we all like Ambrose talking, WWE is trying to get 3 guys over, not just one or two.



TomahawkJock said:


> Rollins has gotten a LOT better in my mind since being in the Shield. He used to be terrible when he was in NXT. He's improved a lot actually. And no, they haven't cut a live promo yet which is a DAMN shame. They could easily connect with the crowd. I don't know why WWE won't let them go out into the ring and cut one. Could be due in fact that they are so much better on the mic that it would make Ryback look bad in that department.


I actually like the fact they haven't cut a live promo yet. The Shield are different than most WWE superstars. They don't just hit their music, come to the ring, and talk for ten minutes. They are a group known for their mystery and the sense of surprise of coming out of nowhere. One of things I never liked about Nexus, they talked too much and put themselves out on a live mic too soon. There was no suspense to them.

Like I said, The Shield isn't and shouldn't be the kind of group that just comes to the ring and cuts a promo leading to someone to attack them. Everyone else already does that. Let them stay backstage for now and keep themselves distant from the rest of the roster.

I can still see them cutting a live promo soon. Maybe from the crowd or high in the rafters or something, but not in the ring.


----------



## Dusty Roids

do any of you know if The Shield will appear at the wrestlemania revenge tour in Europe? I am going to the Dutch live event and I am hoping they will appear besides of course Punk, Cena and The Ryback.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Dusty Roids said:


> do any of you know if The Shield will appear at the wrestlemania revenge tour in Europe? I am going to the Dutch live event and I am hoping they will appear besides of course Punk, Cena and The Ryback.


I think it's a safe bet they'll be there. Barring injuries, The Shield will play a role at WrestleMania, and they'll likely be featured prominently at house shows both before and after the big event. I'm not saying Ambrose will be world champion or anything, but I expect their program with Kane and Bryan to continue through WrestleMania.


----------



## BHfeva

Don't know if it means anything but hey, i'd like Jericho associated with the shield in anyway, either supporting them or against them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

BHfeva said:


> Don't know if it means anything but hey, i'd like Jericho associated with the shield in anyway, either supporting them or against them.


YES YES YES 
Time For WM Booking

Y2J VS Ambrose

DB VS Rollins

Kane VS Reigns


----------



## El_Absoluto

RaneGaming said:


> YES YES YES
> Time For WM Booking
> 
> Y2J VS Ambrose
> 
> DB VS Rollins
> 
> Kane VS Reigns


Impossible as much as I loved to we won't get the shield in anything other than a 3 man tag, Undertaker, HHH, Lesnar and the Rock will take a spot in the topcard giving us less space for matches that would actually benefit the company in the long run...


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

i might actually have to start watching smackdown again for the shield.


----------



## Telos

BHfeva said:


> Don't know if it means anything but hey, i'd like Jericho associated with the shield in anyway, either supporting them or against them.


Rollins followed up with this tweet:

"@WWERollins: @IAmJericho Not just talking, but actualizing. Changing the game that left you in the dust, senior. #believeintheshield #justicelives"


----------



## DA

Rollins v Jericho some time next year then :vince2


----------



## Bushmaster

I do hate twitter but little interactions like that are awesome. Im really enjoying Rollins at the moment. That promo.about NXT where he did most of the talking was great imo. Cant wait till WWE is back to normal. The first Raw of the year will be insane :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

Rollins/Jericho? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Rollins continues to improve and Ambrose continues to get hotter by the promo.

Still hoping they'll get to talk live at some point, the backstage camera thing is making me dizzy.


----------



## heelguy95

WOW. AMBROSE AND THE SHIELD MARKS WILL LOVE THIS FOOTAGE from Madison Square Garden, Raw Live Tour.










Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magsimus

@WWERollins Learn how to cut a decent promo first, then come back and see me Henry.

Jeritroll going in.


----------



## jay321_01

Believe in the Shield!


----------



## DollaDollaBills

It's either a troll or the actual Jinder Mahal.


----------



## heelguy95

WWERollins replied back. I think there's an actual fight ocurring! Hahaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RVDfan4life

> Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins
> 
> @IAmJericho Ohhhh I'm the wannabe rock star now? I thought you had that role on lock Moongoose McCatchphrase.


 Holy crap this is amazing!!!!


----------



## Telos

RVDfan4life said:


> Holy crap this is amazing!!!!


Whether it's a work or not, the exchange between those two is entertaining! :mark:


----------



## NexSES

and now it's all gone. shitty.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Awesome!! Rollins vs Jericho, even if it's on Twitter I'm loving to see it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Jericho isn't pretending anything., He's doing and winning at the mo.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Jericho is the fucking best.

I like Rollins, but Y2J needs to feud with Ambrose. THOSE PROMOS.


----------



## El_Absoluto

I guess it wasn't a work, Rollings tweets have been erased, LOL.


----------



## heelguy95

El_Absoluto said:


> I guess it wasn't a work, Rollings tweets have been erased, LOL.


I knew that was going to happen. Even reading through Rollins' tweets, it was out of his character.. and it reflected on The Shield.
There's probably going to be consequences for Rollins.. evidently he's the only one seemingly unprofessional.


----------



## RatedR10

El_Absoluto said:


> I guess it wasn't a work, Rollings tweets have been erased, LOL.


The tweets are all still there.

Make sure you're viewing "all" his tweets and not "no replies."

Either way, I love twitter interactions like that. Nothing will probably come of it, but I can hope.


----------



## jay321_01

The tweets are still there though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*The Shield gets a free pass?*

They interrupted championship matches and attack wrestlers on all shows with no repercussions to be noted from the authority figures on any shows. To me it's lazy booking when in the past there would be some sort of action against a faction. From a storyline stand point I think Vince is in on it. 

:vince3


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: The Shield gets a free pass?*

This is the same company where superstars get away with telling their boss to screw themselves and stick that mic where the sun don't shine. I wouldn't be too surprised about any of this.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield gets a free pass?*

I would cry.

Please, WWE. Don't make me cry.


----------



## The Ice King

This is all too awesome! Can't wait for the first RAW of the new year!


----------



## Dallas

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
@WWERollins Wannabe rock star…debatable. Actual 6 time WORLD Champion…undeniable. Wannabe NWO…@TheShieldWWE


----------



## NexSES

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho

@WWERollins Wannabe rock star…debatable. Actual 6 time WORLD Champion…undeniable. Wannabe NWO…@TheShieldWWE


----------



## checkcola

DallasClark said:


> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
> @WWERollins Wannabe rock star…debatable. Actual 6 time WORLD Champion…undeniable. Wannabe NWO…@TheShieldWWE


_We're about principles. We're about honor. Where honor no longer exists, we're going to step in. We're a shield from injustice._ - The Shield's creed

NWO was all about stroking the Hogan ego and really sort of a hedonistic lifestyle.


----------



## joeysnotright

jay321_01 said:


> Believe in the Shield!


I love how Ambrose's hair keeps changing. That's some good shit.


----------



## Clique

I just deleted spoilers from this thread. Use the Raw results thread or put your spoilers discussion in spoiler tags, please.


----------



## heelguy95

Spoiler: raw



I guess you're right. Them beating the crap out of Sheamus will be good.


----------



## Clique

^
You have to put


Spoiler: Raw spoiler or whatever the spoiler is



in the first tag.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rollins should just tell Jericho to shut the fuck up unless he wants to come back and fight. 

How many titles did Jericho have at 26? Jericho was starting in ECW at 26 years old, Rollins is in the wwe.


----------



## darksideon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rollins should just tell Jericho to shut the fuck up unless he wants to come back and fight.
> 
> How many titles did Jericho have at 26? Jericho was starting in ECW at 26 years old, Rollins is in the wwe.


*Who's the bigger name? Jericho can say whatever he wants because he's earned the right, you're probably more upset about this twitter war than Rollins is.*


----------



## CM Jewels

jay321_01 said:


> Believe in the Shield!


Damn good.


----------



## RiverFenix

darksideon said:


> *Who's the bigger name? Jericho can say whatever he wants because he's earned the right, you're probably more upset about this twitter war than Rollins is.*


I'm not upset at all. Jericho might be the bigger name, but he's also all but done. A 42 yr old in th midst of a mid-life crisis playing rock star. Rollins is 26 yrs old and has his whole career in front of him. If Jericho wants to be back in the wwe, re-sign - if not then don't try to shit on angles and wrestlers still there trying to make it.


----------



## Green Light

Jeritroll working the marks as usual.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

People on all sorts of forums are really butthurt about Jericho on twitter. I don't get it. I guess Jericho is just that damn good at trolling people. He has probably figured out by now who whiny people can be so he just eggs it on. Good for him, love the Jeritroll!!

Speaking of which, when Jericho returns he will get his beatdown, but not until after he and Ambrose have their great exchange on the mic. Should be epic.


----------



## HeliWolf

So now we know how Jericho's return promo is going to end.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So they're just randomly beating up top babyfaces. Doesn't make sense since at this point they've made enemies out of 5 wrestlers. They might bolster their numbers soon.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Seth just got his ass owned by Jericho the 6 time world champion something Seth will never be


----------



## heelguy95

Heavenly Invader said:


> So they're just randomly beating up top babyfaces. Doesn't make sense since at this point they've made enemies out of 5 wrestlers. They might bolster their numbers soon.


Exactly, and that could make for a real good storyline when it comes to the disbanding of The Shield. I'm all for it if it means Ambrose is solo again just like how he was in FCW. It's him against the world, and he's the man of his own universe.


----------



## will94

Meltzer indicated the Rollins/Jericho twitter battle is an angle, on the F4W board. So let's cross our fingers this ends up happening, it could be awesome.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I'm dreaming of a Foley, Dreamer, Jericho vs Shield match at WM.


----------



## JY57

will94 said:


> Meltzer indicated the Rollins/Jericho twitter battle is an angle, on the F4W board. So let's cross our fingers this ends up happening, it could be awesome.



Jericho vs Rollins at Mania works for me.


----------



## FearIs4UP

Jericho working with The Shield at Mania would force me to buy a ticket. Pretty much if he's there, I'll be there.

Interesting that they had him go after Rollins. Maybe Ambrose/Reigns take a shot at the Tag Titles or something?


----------



## Vin Ghostal

WrestleMania XXIX

WWE Tag Team Championship 
Team Hell No (Kane & Daniel Bryan) v. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

Singles Match
Chris Jericho v. Seth Rollins


----------



## Telos

FearIs4UP said:


> Jericho working with The Shield at Mania would force me to buy a ticket. Pretty much if he's there, I'll be there.
> 
> Interesting that they had him go after Rollins. Maybe Ambrose/Reigns take a shot at the Tag Titles or something?


I'd figure with all the bromance between Rollins and Reigns that they would be the tag team, and Ambrose would be their support from ringside. Rollins with the agility, Reigns with the power. And can have Ambrose pursue the US title once a face gets it from Cesaro.


----------



## Killmonger

Jericho's last run was lackluster up until his face turn.

I'll reserve judgment on this.


----------



## Asenath

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Seth just got his ass owned by Jericho the 6 time world champion something Seth will never be


----------



## NexSES

Vin Ghostal said:


> WrestleMania XXIX
> 
> WWE Tag Team Championship
> Team Hell No (Kane & Daniel Bryan) v. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
> 
> Singles Match
> Chris Jericho v. Seth Rollins


Seth pulling double duty?


----------



## Amber B

I'm a huge fans of his but Jericho just needs to not come back. The more he returns only to leave 6 months later, the less I care about him. I like wrestlers who get out and do something else outside of this fuckery of a business.

Tyler Black.......


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I hope Jericho comes back once a year for the next ten years. His comebacks are something to look forward to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

UGH has there official theme been released yet? :cuss:


----------



## iamnotanugget

Some Jon Moxley clips you may have never seen before:

http://dean-ambrose.net/?page_id=239


----------



## truk83

Maybe I am in the minority, but I feel like this group is severely boring. I don't mind all three men at all, but I just don't see the point of their movement. The Shield should have been a heel group that would consists of Big E, Reigns, and a heel Ryback.


----------



## RKing85

Went with Ambrose.

Rollins getting less than 10% is surprizing to me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

truk83 said:


> Maybe I am in the minority, but I feel like this group is severely boring. I don't mind all three men at all, but I just don't see the point of their movement. The Shield should have been a heel group that would consists of Big E, Reigns, and a heel Ryback.


3 muscleheads with no charisma? No thanks.


----------



## Bearodactyl

truk83 said:


> Maybe I am in the minority, but I feel like this group is severely boring. I don't mind all three men at all, but I just don't see the point of their movement. The Shield should have been a heel group that would consists of *Big E, Reigns, and a heel Ryback*.


:ti Is that you Vince?? :vince2 :vince


----------



## Telos

Bearodactyl said:


> :ti Is that you Vince?? :vince2 :vince







4:35 to Vince getting hot and bothered


----------



## Asenath

Telos said:


> 4:35 to Vince getting hot and bothered


----------



## peter93

Ill put it like this...

When i heard the IWC basically wanking over Dean Ambrose i was thinking whats the big fuss all about and now i know why, the guy is brilliant is the future of this company, if booked properly could be one of the best heels of all time, the guy is brilliant and when he talks my eyes and ears are glued to the screen


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

peter93 said:


> Ill put it like this...
> 
> When i heard the IWC basically wanking over Dean Ambrose i was thinking whats the big fuss all about and now i know why, the guy is brilliant is the future of this company, if booked properly could be one of the best heels of all time, the guy is brilliant and when he talks my eyes and ears are glued to the screen


indeed some of his FCW promo's are insane we need a dam Meme Why shield not in singles matches


----------



## Asenath

RaneGaming said:


> indeed some of his FCW promo's are insane we need a dam Meme Why shield not in singles matches


Because as good as each of the individual competitors in the Shield are - and each of them is a singular and unique talent, even Reigns, who is greener than grass on a Germantown lawn - no singles gimmick could have captured the imagination of the crowd as quickly as the team has.


----------



## AntUK

K.W.H. said:


> 3 muscleheads with no charisma? No thanks.


haahah! could you imagine the Shield promos with the charisma gap that ryback is, the guy can barely utter one sentance in his promos


----------



## Eddie Ray

AntUK said:


> haahah! could you imagine the Shield promos with the charisma gap that ryback is, the guy can barely utter one sentance in his promos


he'd get gassed after one sentence. he'd need a mid promo nap.


----------



## Telos

"The Shield... protects the WWE from... injustice. *pauses for five seconds to think of something else to say, gives up* FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE!"


----------



## heelguy95

Asenath said:


> Because as good as each of the individual competitors in the Shield are - and each of them is a singular and unique talent, even Reigns, who is greener than grass on a Germantown lawn - no singles gimmick could have captured the imagination of the crowd as quickly as the team has.


No, no, no.. If on the next Raw they set up matches individually for each member of The Shield, this would help introduce their unique character to the crowd. Let's say it's Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Ambrose does what he does best, probably ends up getting disqualified for bringing in a chair, Dean Ambrose is a dangerous man. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus, Rollins does his high-flying moves and whatnot, etc..

Now when people see The Shield, they realize that every single member are unique talents, and they are not to be trifled with. I agree that Reigns is greener than the mold in my fridge but, if you've seen any house shows, he's brutal and rough, how he should be, and that's what the crowd should see him as.

The Shield is dangerous, Believe in The Shield!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

heelguy95 said:


> No, no, no.. If on the next Raw they set up matches individually for each member of The Shield, this would help introduce their unique character to the crowd. Let's say it's Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Ambrose does what he does best, probably ends up getting disqualified for bringing in a chair, Dean Ambrose is a dangerous man. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus, Rollins does his high-flying moves and whatnot, etc..
> 
> Now when people see The Shield, they realize that every single member are unique talents, and they are not to be trifled with. I agree that Reigns is greener than the mold in my fridge but, if you've seen any house shows, he's brutal and rough, how he should be, and that's what the crowd should see him as.
> 
> The Shield is dangerous, Believe in The Shield!


Yes Yes Yes

my point exactly we know they are Destructive as a team they need to show how strong they are as single wrestler's and once they see them in action the crowd will be behind them even more since only a small % watched FCW or ROH so alot of people wont know there true talent


----------



## Cookie Monster

Just wondering, has Vince had any interaction with The Shield as of yet? Has he even mentioned them?


----------



## Duke Silver

Cookie Monster said:


> Just wondering, has Vince had any interaction with The Shield as of yet? Has he even mentioned them?


:vince

Vince for fourth member of The Shield.


----------



## blur

Duke Droese said:


> :vince
> 
> Vince for fourth member of The Shield.


Vince hates Indy midgets. 

He loves BORKY Ghouls.

:vince :vince :vince


----------



## shought321

Vince has said on numerous occasions that he thinks CM Punk and Heyman are working in conjunction with the shield, outside of that he's basically ignored them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm not saying Vince would be linked. Just a bit strange that The Shield are jumping around his show attacking stars like Orton, Ryback, Cena, Sheamus etc. yet Vince hasn't said anything about it. Just seems strange.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> If on the next Raw they set up matches individually for each member of The Shield, this would help introduce their unique character to the crowd. Let's say it's Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Ambrose does what he does best, probably ends up getting disqualified for bringing in a chair, Dean Ambrose is a dangerous man. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus, Rollins does his high-flying moves and whatnot, etc..
> 
> Now when people see The Shield, they realize that every single member are unique talents, and they are not to be trifled with. I agree that Reigns is greener than the mold in my fridge but, if you've seen any house shows, he's brutal and rough, how he should be, and that's what the crowd should see him as.


I would love to see this and I can't believe they haven't done this already. But I will continue to wait patiently...


----------



## Itami

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm not saying Vince would be linked. Just a bit strange that The Shield are jumping around his show attacking stars like Orton, Ryback, Cena, Sheamus etc. yet Vince hasn't said anything about it. Just seems strange.


It's also a bit strange that the whole locker room aren't coming out for the save. Logic holes isn't anything new.

Also tonight' Raw might give you an answer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Vince's character doesn't get involved on the show like it used to. No point in injecting Vince in half the main event angles again, that time is gone. He got involved with Punk awhile back due to the horrible ratings dip the previous week then eventually went away again. That was just a fluke, not a comeback. The Mr.McMahon character of old is pretty much gone, now he's just more like the real Vince and if he showed up on Raw he would get his ass beat by the Shield. Would love to see it, but don't expect to.


----------



## EKBSSM

Vince has just been playing himself lately. The crazy old guy that shows up and makes matches that don't make any sense. The Shield should be all over him, but they're not. It's a weird logical fallacy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Jericho vs Seth Rollins at Wrestlemania 29 book it Vince think of the buy rates


----------



## ChrisPartlow

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Jericho vs Seth Rollins at Wrestlemania 29 book it Vince think of the buy rates


Nice sarcasm, you can go buy tickets for your local ROH event bro if you want to see that one.


----------



## Apocalypto

Green Light said:


> Jeritroll working the marks as usual.


----------



## PunkShoot

*roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg*

Seriously, His spear tonight was technical perfection. Made it look absolutely devastating, followed by his warcry, goosebumps.

This guy literally has superstar main event potential


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*

Edge's spear didn't look great.

EDIT: It's a good Spear though for sure


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*

His spear is alright I guess. It's still no match for Bobby Roo's spear.

But yeah, I agree. Even though hes a little green, Roman Reigns has a bit of potential.


----------



## pushJTG

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*

i agree his spear looks natural & devastating


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*

Yeah, his spear is really solid. But, Edge's spear sucked donkey cock so pretty much everyone's spear looks good.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

His spear was awesome. I am loving him so far.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg/edge*

What about Rhyno's gore?


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg*

you guys are right actually, edge spear was not that great, but the one off the ladder was nuts lol.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark

*Re: roman reigns has the nicest spear since goldberg*

I like his battle cry after more.


----------



## checkcola

This face alone made RAW worth it


----------



## pushJTG

.....


----------



## Nostalgia

Great stuff from The Shield again on RAW. Once again one of the few highlights of the show. Their booking has been great so far, and I like how they're continuing to get protected, they haven't looked weak once yet and I hope the strong booking will continue into the up-and-coming Royal Rumble match. I wouldn't be opposed to them dominating in that match, would really make an impression.

Ambrose's selling of the RKO was great. Has he been watching Ziggler videos? Lol.


----------



## DogSaget

Dunno if anyones said it yet, but reigns looks like the guy from stargate atlantis (except white)


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Right now, Shield is the best thing going on Raw.


----------



## Apocalypto

This is the first stable that I see where all the members actually have secured main event spots. For a brief period Rollins was the most hyped ROH star, Ambrose has a certain talent that you only see once in every decade, and Roman Reigns has the look that makes Vince willy hard.

I hear how it may fuck things up with a fourth member, but I don't mind seeing Kassius Ohno joining, but other than that no. The only other members should be CM Punk and Heyman. It will feel a little nWo-esque, but nonetheless will be compelling. The Shield storyline can't be about bringing justice and beating up faces all the time.


----------



## Evolution10

The booking for The Shield has been incredible. Definitely looking forward to seeing where it goes. Still can't pick which member of the Shield i like more though, all three are doing exceptionally well.


----------



## heelguy95

Ambrose always takes the most finishers.. actually he's the only one taking all of them!


----------



## Shawn Morrison

It would be great if at WM 29, it was Mick Foley, Kane and Bryan vs The Shield in a Hardcore Match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Apocalypto said:


> I hear how it may fuck things up with a fourth member, but I don't mind seeing Kassius Ohno joining, but other than that no. The only other members should be CM Punk and Heyman. It will feel a little nWo-esque, but nonetheless will be compelling. The Shield storyline can't be about bringing justice and beating up faces all the time.


Heyman could be behind them without Punk knowing - I sort of like the idea that Heyman loves the power of being with the title, but doesn't really believe Punk is the "best in the world" so always has a plan B to ensure Punk wins. This would lead to an eventual face turn for Punk after he discovers Heyman's lack of faith in him as he then quests to recapture the title and take on The Shield. 

Another possibility - The Rock is behind them. He's making sure CM Punk still has the title for RR because Rock wants to beat Punk's ass for when Punk attacks him when Rock last appeared. This would set-up the Hogan-esque nWo moment, though on a lesser scale of course. Punk and Rock are brawling in the ring, The Shield starts entering through the audience and surrounds the ring, Punk starts smiling as he figures they're going to attack Rock since he's never been touched by them only for them to attack Punk and brutalize him. They'd then shake hands with the Rock in the middle of the ring. 

Rock would have to come in as a heel, dropping his sing-a-long routines. WM isn't in Miami this year, though in NY/NJ he's still not likely to get booed - there is at least a chance the whole bloody stadium won't be cheering his home coming like last year. Rock could be a serious, badass heel - pissed off at the boys in the back and the fans for being ungrateful, how he is a huge movie star and bigger than the business and how Vince begged him to come back because the new stars "don't have it" and instead of being grateful and thanking The Rock for selling PPV's and putting more money in their pockets, they're all jealous and resentful.


----------



## sharkboy22

The Shield's theme song is the best damn theme song in the WWE.

And that's my contribution towards this thread for the day lol.


----------



## truk83

Ryback as the 4th member would make the most sense. The last great injustice in the WWE was Brad Maddox costing him his title. When I look at Ryback, I immediately think SWAT team guy. He has the personality of someone who would be a Cop, or member of the military. I have nothing against the Police, but I have come across a few heel Police Officers in my time. Ryback getting his ass beat can be translated as getting his initiation in with the group. Ryback turning heel makes sense because the WWE is in need of a dominant heel. Big Show isn't going to cut it for the next 5 years.


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> Ryback as the 4th member would make the most sense.


Have you bumped your head? Did you lose your mind? Are you serious?


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Ryback in The Shield? Do you remember who they attacked on their debut? The things they said? That's senseless.

And even if none of this have happened, Ryback entering The Shield would make no sense.


----------



## extremistWWE

Maybe The SHIELD returns a bit of additute era to RAW!


----------



## Chad Allen

Roman and seth are improving but i know im gonna get heat by this but the shield would not be as interesting as they are now if they didn't have ambrose with them.


----------



## Chad Allen

peter93 said:


> Ill put it like this...
> 
> When i heard the IWC basically wanking over Dean Ambrose i was thinking whats the big fuss all about and now i know why, the guy is brilliant is the future of this company, if booked properly could be one of the best heels of all time, the guy is brilliant and when he talks my eyes and ears are glued to the screen


You don't know if he's gonna be a huge star or not wait till he splits from the shield 1st.


----------



## Alim

heelguy95 said:


> Ambrose always takes the most finishers.. actually he's the only one taking all of them!


Remind me who was the one who took the biggest bump in the TLC match again?



Shawn Morrison said:


> It would be great if at WM 29, it was Mick Foley, Kane and Bryan vs The Shield in a Hardcore Match.


That would be an awesome match.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I love the way Ambrose sells. He sold like this RKO like the boss he is!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

iamnotanugget said:


> I love the way Ambrose sells. He sold like this RKO like the boss he is!


He's talented overall but he does sell like a God, he sold Punk's GTS pretty damn well in their match ( pre-debut ).


----------



## iamnotanugget

> he sold Punk's GTS pretty damn well in their match ( pre-debut ).


LIKE A BOSS.

It's like he got shot in the head or something.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

iamnotanugget said:


> LIKE A BOSS.
> 
> It's like he got shot in the head or something.


Exactly. That's how I described it the first time I saw it. +1


----------



## AntUK

gives me an excuse to post this again


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## Tony Tornado

God knows Ambrose is praised enough around here but he's an incredibly talented wrestler. He's the full package. All he needs is a memorable finisher and he'll be a major star.
EDIT: Does anyone here ever notice how much Ambrose looks like Regal in his mannerisms and facials? It's obvious he's doing his homework and learning from the best.

When I watched FCW I liked him as Leakee but he's much better as Roman Reigns. He has that action movie star look and that alone will take him far. I think he'll be a main eventer eventually as he is a much better athlete than most guys his size and has undeniable charisma.

Rollins has the least potential of the three but I feel he's going to be at least a part-time main eventer. Plus he has that high-flying, exciting style and is the best worker of the group so he'll do fine.

They're currently the best part of the show and thus far WWE has been doing a good job on making them look like stars, so for once we have to credit them for a job well done.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

So, how many of you were people who thought the Dean Ambrose Pre-debute hype was all bullshit, but now has changed your minds after seeing him perform?
I'm one of those guys.


----------



## Eddie Ray

MrSmallPackage said:


> So, how many of you were people who thought the Dean Ambrose Pre-debute hype was all bullshit, but now has changed your minds after seeing him perform?
> I'm one of those guys.


glad to see him winning people over : D


----------



## REMATCHMANIA

I'm a huge fan of their entrance. The aura in the arena just changes when they come out because no body knows what they're going to do. This is what they wanted from the Nexus, but that was short lived. The unpredictability and intrigue of the group reminds me of the early days of the nWo.


----------



## Da Silva

MrSmallPackage said:


> So, how many of you were people who thought the Dean Ambrose Pre-debute hype was all bullshit, but now has changed your minds after seeing him perform?
> I'm one of those guys.


I first discovered him when I become sick of all the hype and went on youtube to check out his Jon Moxley stuff so I could have a reasoned critique of him, needless to say, I wound up spending hour after hour just watching him and coming back quite happy to have eaten the humble pie. And it was so much better because it meant I got to mark like a little bitch on his eventual debut.


----------



## Alim

If Ambrose is trying to incorporate a Regal style into his wrestling character then he won't amount to anything. As good as Regal may be in the ring, there is a reason why he has failed to ever get over outside of his home country and become a main event guy.


----------



## Smoogle

So what can be a good finisher for Ambrose?


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Smoogle said:


> So what can be a good finisher for Ambrose?


Regal Stretch and the Knee Trembler?


----------



## truk83

Ambrose will be to Cena what Piper was to Hogan. Get ready folks.


----------



## Chad Allen

Alim said:


> If Ambrose is trying to incorporate a Regal style into his wrestling character then he won't amount to anything. As good as Regal may be in the ring, there is a reason why he has failed to ever get over outside of his home country and become a main event guy.


Tbh i am an ambrose fan as well and while i do see similar traits between the 2 but it just ignores me that people on hear are saying their 100 percent sure that he will be a star and im just sitting there like bitch it wouldn't be the 1st time wwe dropped the ball on someone they were high on thats why i keep telling these little horndogs to calm the fuck down and wait at least another year or so and the predict if he'll be big or not.


----------



## THANOS

MrSmallPackage said:


> Regal Stretch and the Knee Trembler?


I freakin hope not... Like that other poster said, outside of the Regal-plex, most of Regal's finishers over the years have been very poor, but I wouldn't mind Ambrose using a few of those moves as signatures.

He needs a vicious impact finisher that quick and easy like the rko, as well as an epic submission that will allow him to show his crazy facial expressions.

So having said that here are my suggestions:
*
Submission finisher:*

Crossface Chickenwing





or

Rings of Saturn





*Impact finisher:*

The Cradle DDT


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I hear a lot of people compare Ambrose to guys like Piper and other WWE based people.

All I see in him is Terry Funk. Ok, a little bit of Piper, but a whole lot of Terry Funk. And that is a GREAT thing.


----------



## heelguy95

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I hear a lot of people compare Ambrose to guys like Piper and other WWE based people.
> 
> All I see in him is Terry Funk. Ok, a little bit of Piper, but a whole lot of Terry Funk. And that is a GREAT thing.


What you should be seeing in him is someone who is a million times better than Piper, Terry Funk, and every other former or current wrestler IN THE HISTORY OF WWE. And that doesn't make him great, it makes him EXCELLENT, UNIQUE, and better than you will ever be. Get a hold of that for a second, squeeze the life out of it, inject it into your brain and watch as Dean Ambrose, the future of the WWE, blows the doors off EVERYTHING.


----------



## Chad Allen

heelguy95 said:


> What you should be seeing in him is someone who is a million times better than Piper, Terry Funk, and every other former or current wrestler IN THE HISTORY OF WWE. And that doesn't make him great, it makes him EXCELLENT, UNIQUE, and better than you will ever be. Get a hold of that for a second, squeeze the life out of it, inject it into your brain and watch as Dean Ambrose, the future of the WWE, blows the doors off EVERYTHING.


This right here proves that dean ambrose is overrated. Amazing yes but very fucking overrated.


----------



## Eddie Ray

WTF352 said:


> This right here proves that dean ambrose is overrated. Amazing yes but very fucking overrated.


no, that poster is madder than a bag of spanners. He is doing Ambrose's gimmick justice with some of his posts. he takes it too far...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Ambrose is one of my current favorites, but that Ambrose mark is nuts.


----------



## Chad Allen

Eddie Ray said:


> no, that poster is madder than a bag of spanners. He is doing Ambrose's gimmick justice with some of his posts. he takes it too far...


I can't believe some of these idiots on youtube think that ambrose plays a better character then mankind fpalm


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> no, that poster is madder than a bag of spanners


Sorry for the threadjack, but is this an actual expression? Because it makes no sense. I'd accept "dumber" than a bag of spanners, since inanimate objects have no native intelligence. But wrenches just don't strike me as 'crazy'.

Regional sayings. So fascinating.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Alim said:


> If Ambrose is trying to incorporate a Regal style into his wrestling character then he won't amount to anything. As good as Regal may be in the ring, there is a reason why he has failed to ever get over outside of his home country and become a main event guy.


No. He's just emulating some of his facial expressions and little things like that. It's barely even noticeable if you're not a William Regal fan. Ambrose will only fail to become a main-eventer if there's a major screw up on his or WWE's part.


----------



## Kazzenn

WTF352 said:


> I can't believe some of these idiots on youtube think that ambrose plays a better character then mankind fpalm


YouTube comments in general are dumb. People posting about the good old days of Luther Reigns matches instead of the "PG bullshit" is laughable.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wwe should fire Drew McIntyre and give the Futershock DDT to Ambrose.


----------



## Chad Allen

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wwe should fire Drew McIntyre and give the Futershock DDT to Ambrose.


The fuck is wrong with you? No just fucking no.


----------



## mjames74

WTF352 said:


> No just fucking no.


Would love to see Bryan do that.


----------



## Majesty

THANOS said:


> I freakin hope not... Like that other poster said, outside of the Regal-plex, most of Regal's finishers over the years have been very poor, but I wouldn't mind Ambrose using a few of those moves as signatures.
> 
> He needs a vicious impact finisher that quick and easy like the rko, as well as an epic submission that will allow him to show his crazy facial expressions.
> 
> So having said that here are my suggestions:
> *
> Submission finisher:*
> 
> Crossface Chickenwing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Rings of Saturn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Impact finisher:*
> 
> The Cradle DDT



Ambrose actually HAS used the Rings of Saturn as a finisher at a few live events I've seen. So I think that's one.


----------



## superfudge

Is there a proper version of Shield's entrance theme around anywhere yet? All there is on YouTube is a naff arena recording and custom made versions.


----------



## Jingoro

the only time i get excited anymore is when the shield runs in and fucks people up. i swear to god lawler's bad jokes are giving me brain damage.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I honestly wish there was a way to mute king and cole they give a dam play by play oh they just attacked cena (I can fuu see that you don't need to tell me) but then they ignore wrestling moves it's like wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ice King

mjames74 said:


> Would love to see Bryan do that.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Just pictured and heard it in my head. I would cry so hard from laughter if that happened! 

Can't wait for Monday! The new year should definitely bring some great things for The Shield!
We need more than them attacking people now though. SD! they at least get those promos.
But the attacks are getting to that redundant stage that The Nexus were stuck in and never progressed out of. 
So I'm hoping we get more on Monday. 
We're about to start the RTWM so I'm sure something will be starting up.


----------



## Telos

Jingoro said:


> the only time i get excited anymore is when the shield runs in and fucks people up. i swear to god lawler's bad jokes are giving me brain damage.


Lawler is really, really bad. Cole doesn't help yucking it up either. Raw commentary is the worst I can ever recall it being. Those two clowns in particular are buzzkills even when The Shield is out there.


----------



## Hawksea

These guys are insanely overrated. They haven't done anything that even Nexus haven't done before. I honestly have no clue why people jack off to these dudes like they were the original NWO whom they basically ripped off (except the charisma and intimidating part).

And kudos to Y2J for burying the fck outta these grocery store security guards, especially Hayley Rollins.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Hawksea said:


> And kudos to Y2J for burying the fck outta these grocery store security guards, especially *Hayley* Rollins.


Where did you get "Hayley" from?
Är you calling Seth a girl?


----------



## Green Light

Out of the box idea, how would you guys feel about The Shield facing Taker at Mania? I'd definitely be interested in seeing that.


----------



## DJ2334

Hawksea said:


> These guys are insanely overrated. They haven't done anything that even Nexus haven't done before. I honestly have no clue why people jack off to these dudes like they were the original NWO whom they basically ripped off (except the charisma and intimidating part).
> 
> And kudos to Y2J for burying the fck outta these grocery store security guards, especially Hayley Rollins.


The differences between the Shield and the Nexus are that the Shield actually won their first payperview match (clean too btw) against credible opponents (tag team champions and Ryback) and unlike the Nexus, the Shield doesn't run away from every single fight in the first 5 seconds(there were times the whole Nexus group ran away from John Cena if I recall correctly). So although they may not be the NWO, they're still pretty badass.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Hawksea said:


> These guys are insanely overrated. They haven't done anything that even Nexus haven't done before. I honestly have no clue why people jack off to these dudes like they were the original NWO whom they basically ripped off (except the charisma and intimidating part).
> 
> And kudos to Y2J for burying the fck outta these grocery store security guards, especially Hayley Rollins.


difference is, all three members of The Shield are very talented. We saw that in their promos and their match at TLC. They look a lot more dominant too. Nexus was great and they lasted for a long time, but they could have been booked better and i hope they do that with The Shield.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looks like Orton Ryback and Sheamus are gonna take these dudes head on. Gonna be a good one if so. (Y)


----------



## Rock&Austin

Reigns looks the most impressive one so far to me. Many on here will say otherwise of course as the majority love Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey

SD Promo & Raw ....

:bateman :bateman :bateman

btw. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :bryan


----------



## Chad Allen

The fact that all of you on here think they DESERVE main event spots proves that there overrated.


----------



## Chad Allen

Green Light said:


> Out of the box idea, how would you guys feel about The Shield facing Taker at Mania? I'd definitely be interested in seeing that.


You idiot they just got their they don't deserve that caliber of a match.NO YOU DAMN NUTHUGGER.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If this was 2006 or before, Taker vs. Shield might actually happen cuz he would be around more and would be less selfish with his WM matches. But 2013, no way.


----------



## heelguy95

So let me get this straight. I acknowledge the injustices The Shield has shined a bright light on and I get bashed, I get hit, I get stabbed? That is an injustice laced with more injusticed sprinkled with even more injustice. And for the assholes who think I am going over the barrier of an Ambrose mark(which I only really became when he debuted), get your head out of your ass, it was sarcasm, you don't take it seriously in real life and you shouldn't take it seriously over the internet.

The real reason I came here was to ask, what time does NXT air?


----------



## jay321_01

WTF352 said:


> You idiot they just got their they don't deserve that caliber of a match.NO YOU DAMN NUTHUGGER.


ooooh. somebody's mad.


----------



## Chad Allen

jay321_01 said:


> ooooh. somebody's mad.


All 3 guys are highly talented but that doesn't shake the fact that they just got their and they have to get established for another year or so and im mad that you marks don't understand that they have to pay their dues like everyone else.


----------



## tbp82

Rock&Austin said:


> Reigns looks the most impressive one so far to me. Many on here will say otherwise of course as the majority love Ambrose.



Reigns really has been the standout so far. I know it is basically because he is the one who gets the big spot because of the power moves but still. He is by far the most impressive of the three.


----------



## Blueforce7

It's finally been released; the official version of their theme song along with the titantron.


----------



## superfudge

Thank God. That song is great.


----------



## Blueforce7

I'm no conspiracy theorist, but doesn't it sound like Punk is saying "hotel" in the initial moments?


----------



## superfudge

Yeah there was a whole thread on it wondering if that was a sign Punk was working with Shield. But I think it's just a coincidence, Punk doesn't have an extremely distinctive voice.


----------



## DA

Ya it definitely sounds like Punk to me also.

Sierra- Bryan/Rollins
Hotel- Punk
India-
Echo- Bryan/Rollins
Lima-
Delta- Reigns
Shield- Ambrose 

Is what I can make out from it so far, one of them sounds like Daniel Bryan (Sierra/Echo), but that wouldn't make much sense unless :russo


----------



## Shawn Morrison

I expect The Shield to give The Rock their Powerbomb one of these Raw's...maybe the go home show.

oh and yeah, it's funny how two of the voices in the video sound like they're Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk. Coincidence maybe, but an ironic one since Punk and Bryan fit right in that group. Could it be?


----------



## NeyNey

Blueforce7 said:


> It's finally been released; the official version of their theme song along with the titantron.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:bateman :bateman :bateman 

Fuck... :bateman... 


(And I still think that only Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins saying the words.  )

Edit: :bateman :bateman :bateman EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Blueforce7 said:


> It's finally been released; the official version of their theme song along with the titantron.


Great video, as for the song I still think the intro steals the show, the rest is pretty generic, that's just me. Maybe it will grow on me.



WTF352 said:


> You idiot they just got their they don't deserve that caliber of a match.NO YOU DAMN NUTHUGGER.


You are like a spoiled teenage girl screaming at the top of her lungs for attention in an attempt to get your point across and when that fails, you resort to calling people idiots. Amazing.



NeyNey said:


> (And I still think that only Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins saying the words.  )


Same and I find it slightly humorous that people are still trying to pick it apart.


----------



## THANOS

WTF352 said:


> All 3 guys are highly talented but that doesn't shake the fact that they just got their and they have to get established for another year or so and im mad that you marks don't understand that they have to pay their dues like everyone else.


They don't "have to" gain ficticious accomplishments before going for anything, this is just your gathered opinion. It is not some necessity. The fact is, talent shouldn't warrant "dues building", talent is more than enough to warrant the biggest moments and storylines on the show. 

Having said that I do think it is a good idea to give the group some legs for a year, before placing them in premier wrestlemania feuds, so that they are a well known group of individuals with the entire fanbase.

But like I said before talent deserves the world because if it's already there then what are you waiting for.


----------



## superfudge

I really hope The Shield attack The Rock, hopefully during one of his 20 minute catchphrase soundboard promos.


----------



## Nostalgia

Blueforce7 said:


> It's finally been released; the official version of their theme song along with the titantron.


Great stuff. (Y)


----------



## RatedR10

The theme grew on me so quickly. It's generic, but so fucking bad ass. Great stuff. (Y)


----------



## Itami

MrSmallPackage said:


> Where did you get "Hayley" from?
> Är you calling Seth a girl?












I had to go there didn't I.....


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Epic Bromance between Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## Asenath

DwayneAustin said:


> Ya it definitely sounds like Punk to me also.


If it sounds like Punk, it's probably Seth. Before he started mimicking Dean's vocal tics and expressions, he borrowed Punk's. Check out the episode of NXT that Punk was on for reference. Also, the first Shield promos.



LokiAmbrose said:


> Epic Bromance between Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## Telos

RatedR10 said:


> The theme grew on me so quickly. It's generic, but so fucking bad ass. Great stuff. (Y)


It's a classic Jim Johnston style theme. Love it.


----------



## Itami

LokiAmbrose said:


> Epic Bromance between Reigns and Rollins.












eheh.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Blueforce7 said:


> It's finally been released; the official version of their theme song along with the titantron.


Awesome.

Reminds me a little bit of Tazz's old WWF/WWE theme.


----------



## kendoo

there theme song is great for the amount of time its needed for, its kinda like stone colds and the old wwfs raw is war music that kinda gritty feel to it. they defo picked it bang on


----------



## Clique

Really liking The Shield's theme song and video. I added it and a couple other videos to the opening post.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Majesty said:


> Ambrose actually HAS used the Rings of Saturn as a finisher at a few live events I've seen. So I think that's one.


From what I recall when he was on the house show loop he used the Rings of Saturn, the Crossface Chickenwing, an Evenflow DDT and the Knee Trembler. Let's see which one he ends up using.


----------



## reptar66

Hey guys, I hope this isn't against thread rules for advertising or anything, but earlier today I created my own "full" version of The Shield's theme. 

Search for the user "reptartitantrons" on Youtube.

I'd post the link, but the 10 post requirement prevents me from doing so.


----------



## Hawksea

DJ2334 said:


> The differences between the Shield and the Nexus are that the Shield actually won their first payperview match (clean too btw) against credible opponents (tag team champions and Ryback) and unlike the Nexus, the Shield doesn't run away from every single fight in the first 5 seconds(there were times the whole Nexus group ran away from John Cena if I recall correctly). So although they may not be the NWO, they're still pretty badass.


Nexus lost their first PPV match to opponents 20 times more credible than the ones Shield faced at TLC (including the company's top guy and a WWE HoFer). 

And every stable does not run away the first 5 seconds they're ganging up on some dude because you wouldn't do enough damage in just 5 seconds. That's not how the wolfpack strategy works


Shawn Morrison said:


> difference is, all three members of The Shield are very talented.


Talented? What have they actually done that Nexus never did before? Showing how bad ass you are by brutally humiliating a helpless guy with several of your buds. Big deal, even a gang of back alley retards back in the AE were already doing that years ago (The Oddieties).


> We saw that in their promos and their match at TLC.


Barrett's Nexus mic work was way better and more articulate than anything they had done on the mic put together and he alone got 10 times their heat.


> They look a lot more dominant too.


More dominant than the group who almost literally layed waste to the whole roster? :lol Shield have not even done at least a 10th of destruction Nexus had inflicted on.


----------



## Dallas

Hawksea said:


> Talented? What have they actually done that Nexus never did before? Showing how bad ass you are by brutally humiliating a helpless guy with several of your buds. Big deal, even a gang of back alley retards back in the AE were already doing that years ago (The Oddieties).


That's nothing to do with how talented the three are. Reigns hasn't done much yet but there's absolutely no question that Ambrose and Rollins are more talented than any of Nexus were (unless we're counting Danielson)


----------



## Hawksea

DallasClark said:


> That's nothing to do with how talented the three are. Reigns hasn't done much yet but *there's absolutely no question that Ambrose and Rollins are more talented than any of Nexus* were (unless we're counting Danielson)


And how did you come to that make believe conclusion when you haven't even seen anything from those 2 that would differentiate them from Nexus? 

These guys were just as much as a bunch of anonymous newcomers as Nexus were when both factions were wreaking havoc on random people and yet these guys are supposed to be "talented" and Nexus aren't? HA!:lmao I really want some of that whatever you Shield groupies are on.


----------



## iamnotanugget

> Barrett's Nexus mic work was way better and more articulate than anything they had done on the mic put together


Now I liked Wade when he was in Nexus but LMAO @ the idea that Wade is better on the mic than Ambrose

Now take away D-Bry and maybe Wade, are you seriously telling me that these people are better all-around talents (mic skills, in ring ability, charisma, etc) than Ambrose and Rollins:


David Otunga
Michael McGillicutty
Michael Tarver
Husky Harris (might even take him out of the equation too because his work as Bray Wyatt)
Skip Sheffield
Darren Young
Heath Slater
Justin Gabriel
Mason Ryan


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

Hawksea said:


> More dominant than the group who almost literally layed waste to the whole roster? :lol Shield have not even done at least a 10th of destruction Nexus had inflicted on.


To be fair, the Shield and Nexus are two very different types of stables. The Shield is a small group of vigilantes that are only interested in fixing things that they see as "unjust", while Nexus was basically an entire army of guys that wanted to dominate everything. So of course Nexus would be more destructive, seeing as how their whole purpose was to make a statement by destroying as many people as they could.



DallasClark said:


> That's nothing to do with how talented the three are. Reigns hasn't done much yet but there's absolutely no question that Ambrose and Rollins are more talented than any of Nexus were (unless we're counting Danielson)


Unfair statement. While Rollins is better in the ring than any non-DBD member of Nexus, you'd be hard-pressed to find a Nexus member that's worse on the mic.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Unfair statement. While Rollins is better in the ring than any non-DBD member of Nexus, you'd be hard-pressed to find a Nexus member that's worse on the mic.


I'd say that Slater, Gabriel, Otunga (mostly due to greenness) and maybe Sheffield weren't particularly suited to their speaking roles as their presence in the Nexus would dictate. Keep in mind it was Barrett speaking on behalf of the group 98% of the time while the others were, quite literally, handed the mic to explain why the fuck they were even there in a 45 second line recitation. No easier style of promo out there could be made available for those guys.


----------



## Dallas

Hawksea said:


> And how did you come to that make believe conclusion when you haven't even seen anything from those 2 that would differentiate them from Nexus?
> 
> These guys were just as much as a bunch of anonymous newcomers as Nexus were when both factions were wreaking havoc on random people and yet these guys are supposed to be "talented" and Nexus aren't? HA!:lmao I really want some of that whatever you Shield groupies are on.


Erm? I've seen several years of Jon Moxley and Tyler Black in the indies, I think I've definitely seen enough to judge a person's talent. Why are you talking as if everyone should know literally nothing about them? 



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Unfair statement. While Rollins is better in the ring than any non-DBD member of Nexus, you'd be hard-pressed to find a Nexus member that's worse on the mic.


I don't know. Slater, Gabriel, Sheffield were probably worse. Barrett is the only one considerably better on the mic, and I'd say Rollins' in ring skill probably makes up for that, in my eyes anyway. It certainly more than makes up for it in regards to every other Nexus member.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hawksea said:


> Nexus lost their first PPV match to opponents 20 times more credible than the ones Shield faced at TLC (including the company's top guy and a WWE HoFer).


It's true, their opponents were more credible, but Shield's first match was way better and they looked stronger than Nexus did. Shield even at this point already is better than Nexus ever was, and far more entertaining.


----------



## NeyNey

GUYS!! NXT!! IT'S OUT!! WATCH IT!!!
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NeyNey said:


> GUYS!! NXT!! IT'S OUT!! WATCH IT!!!
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Woot Promo at start of show


----------



## Hawksea

K.W.H. said:


> It's true, their opponents were more credible, but Shield's first match was way better and they looked stronger than Nexus did. Shield even at this point already is better than Nexus ever was, and far more entertaining.


I guess you missed the 20 times more credible part. Nexus were made to be able to hang with the companies' *top guns* (including a hall of famer), not just the Tag Team champions and their no. 3 guy, for 35 odd minutes which made them credible in the process even though it was a losing effort


> Shield even at this point already is better than Nexus ever was, and far more entertaining


To your indy bias tinted vision, sure they are. But to most people, they still haven't done anything that people haven't seen before, unlike what Nexus did, to warrant them the tag of being "talented" or "special".


----------



## Asenath

I don't think one has to be 'indie biased' to like the Shield. Based on the work Rollins and Ambrose did on FCW/NXT, if you ignore all the wrestling they did as Moxley and Black, they have a strong portfolio of highlight clips. 

And if you think for a second that Seth Rollins is worse on the mic than Tarver or Skip "Yep Yep Yep" Sheffield, I will pray for you. Seriously.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The whole 'Shield are a bunch of indy hacks' statement is preposterous, considering one of them wasn't even in the indies.

Oh it's Hawksea. Nevermind.


----------



## eireace

NeyNey said:


> GUYS!! NXT!! IT'S OUT!! WATCH IT!!!
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


new promo video?

Any link?

Cheers


----------



## NeyNey

> new promo video?
> 
> Any link?
> 
> Cheers


00:30 - 4:00

00:52 - The End (Match, Shield, Brawl, Big E.)


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> 00:30 - 4:00
> 
> 00:52 - The End (Match, Shield, Brawl, Big E.)


:bateman:bateman:bateman










also CSB but I made The Shield's theme into my ringtone. I'm going to missing a LOT of calls.


----------



## MisterEvans

Can't open the dailymotion links :cuss:


----------



## Honey Bucket

MisterEvans said:


> Can't open the dailymotion links :cuss:


Dailymotion.com isn't opening at all. Very peculiar.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> :bateman:bateman:bateman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also CSB but I made The Shield's theme into my *ringtone*. I'm going to missing a LOT of calls.


...










Why the fuck didn't that came into _my_ mind... 


> Can't open the dailymotion links


Strange...


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Roman Reigns is the dark horse, the true breakout star of the group. He has a ton of charisma, the trash talking, the roars, and the poses and his presence are great already. He's okay on the mic and still green in the ring, but he can get better if he works with more experienced guys. He seems to be booked the strongest as well. He's the one taking down guys with spears, he's the one who got the win at TLC and he's the one who stands out without even talking.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hawksea said:


> I guess you missed the 20 times more credible part. Nexus were made to be able to hang with the companies' *top guns* (including a hall of famer), not just the Tag Team champions and their no. 3 guy, for 35 odd minutes which made them credible in the process even though it was a losing effort
> 
> To your indy bias tinted vision, sure they are. But to most people, they still haven't done anything that people haven't seen before, unlike what Nexus did, to warrant them the tag of being "talented" or "special".


I didn't miss it, I was agreeing with it. And you drop that indie shit, it's a lame way of putting down someones opinion. And how am I indy biased? I like plenty of wrestlers who aren't indy wrestlers, probably more than you, so you need to get some perspective. Plus, they just got here less than 2 months ago and people are already putting them down. Nexus got boring after 2 months, at least Shield is still entertaining.

Oh, and facing the top guns doesn't make it a better match. Nexus lost and from there looked weaker and weaker every week. Shield still looks strong. You need to build heels as a threat to take them serious, which is why Nexus flopped.


----------



## AntUK

Regal, Ross on commentary? yet have to put up with mitchell cole and the king on raw: O


----------



## Bushmaster

After watching NXT I still say after Ambrose its all Rollins. Roman is impressive during the beatdowns but you can just see how weak he probably is when those 2 are on the mic. Whenever he goes on his own I could see them giving him the Ryback treatment and nust not let him talk much. I really like his trash talking though, plus him roaring is always great. Just prefer Dean and Seth atm.


----------



## Hawksea

K.W.H. said:


> I didn't miss it, I was agreeing with it. And you drop that indie shit, it's a lame way of putting down someones opinion. And how am I indy biased? I like plenty of wrestlers who aren't indy wrestlers, probably more than you, so you need to get some perspective. Plus, they just got here less than 2 months ago and people are already putting them down. *Nexus got boring after 2 months*, at least Shield is still entertaining.


Nexus got boring after they replaced Barrett with Punk and turned them from company destroying rookies to a Punk-worshipping cult with homoerotic rituals, which was about 6 months after they debuted.


> Oh, and facing the top guns doesn't make it a better match.


Anybody can have a great match when they're allowed to swing chairs and put people through the table. The ME of Summerslam 2010 would've been 20 times better than The Shield's debut match if it was also a pinfalls/submission only TLC match.


> Nexus lost and from there looked weaker and weaker every week


And that's why Barrett went over the company's top guy *2 months later* and made him their bitch for a few weeks, which was the hottest period of the group's run. Yeah, they definitely "looked weaker and weaker" from Summerslam 2010, did they? fpalm

Fact is, Shield can only dream of having about 5% of the enormous heat Nexus gained during their run of destruction because The Shield is basically a vanilla stable of wolfpac-tactic using destroyers that we had seen many, many, many, many, many, many, many, *many*, *many* times before. Unlike Nexus, there's nothing new about these guys.


----------



## jay321_01

Hawksea said:


> Fact is, Shield can only dream of having about 5% of the enormous heat Nexus gained during their run of destruction because The Shield is basically a vanilla stable of wolfpac-tactic using destroyers that we had seen many, many, many, many, many, many, many, *many*, *many* times before. Unlike Nexus, there's nothing new about these guys.


There's nothing new about wrestling nowadays so I don't see your point. What's so original about nexus anyway?


----------



## -Skullbone-

^More to the point, what was so good about Nexus outside of their introduction into the company, John Cena's short-lived initiation period into their group and Wade Barrett? The group, outside of the premise, was the text book definition of 'vanilla.' 



> Nexus got boring after they replaced Barrett with Punk and turned them from company destroying *rookies* to a Punk-worshipping cult with homoerotic rituals, which was about 6 months after they debuted.


The bolded is why it was scrapped. That and, to a lesser extent, the company having no long-term plan in place for them.


----------



## Hawksea

jay321_01 said:


> There's nothing new about wrestling nowadays so I don't see your point. *What's so original about nexus anyway?*


Uhh, an army of industry newcomers that wreaked havoc on the establishment? That hasn't been done before on a big scale. Plus, the way the group was formed quite a clever move in itself.


-Skullbone- said:


> ^*More to the point, what was so good about Nexus outside of their introduction into the company*, John Cena's short-lived initiation period into their group and Wade Barrett? The group, outside of the premise, was the text book definition of 'vanilla.


These guys got 20 times more heat than The Shield, ADR, Ziggler, Cesaro, Kingston, Tyson Kidd, Tensai PTP and Primo/Epico all ever gained put together, which means they at least did something right with the roles they played.


----------



## jay321_01

Hawksea said:


> Uhh, an army of industry newcomers that wreaked havoc on the establishment? That hasn't been done before on a big scale. Plus, the way the group was formed quite a clever move in itself.
> 
> These guys got 20 times more heat than The Shield, ADR, Ziggler, Cesaro, Kingston, Tyson Kidd, Tensai PTP and Primo/Epico all ever gained put together, which means they at least did something right with the roles they played.


Anyone who literally destroys the arena and attack the fan favorite would obviously gain heat. I don't get why you keep on praising a stable that's already disbanded and never amounted to anything.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

People on here are forgetting. Nexus was still hot for at least 6 months after they debuted. People on here over exaggerate their loss at SS, in the long run it didn't have any effect on the group, they still stayed hot after it. Infact Nexus was still the most talked about thing in January when Cm Punk joined it. The New Nexus stuff was also great for 2-3 weeks. After that they stopped putting any effort into it, they were too busy pushing talentless heels in Del Rio and Miz. That's when Nexus got old.

It is one of the storylines WWE has done a great job with recently, it had many twists and thus went on for a long time. It's just the aftermath was terrible, they had no good 'disbanding' storyline in mind.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Hawksea said:


> Uhh, an army of industry newcomers that wreaked havoc on the establishment? That hasn't been done before on a big scale. Plus, the way the group was formed quite a clever move in itself.


Those newcomers were previously utilised as rookies before their stint in the Nexus. It was always going to be a little dubious how long it would last if there was no genuine long term planning. McMahon or someone else in management would've caught the group taking out someone like Taker and said "they're meant to be rookies, so forget this." 



> These guys got 20 times more heat than The Shield, ADR, Ziggler, Cesaro, Kingston, Tyson Kidd, Tensai PTP and Primo/Epico all ever gained put together, which means they at least did something right with the roles they played.


*Roles by association. 

Could you at least give reasoning as to why everyone else, aside from Barrett, was so much more suited to their roles than the trio comprising of the Shield?

Check out that thread entitled *"Believe in The Shield!" - Psychological Profiles of the Best Thing Goin'* on page 2 of the General WWE section. It's a good interpretation of what each character in The Shield brings to their roles, and certainly looks to be of more substance than the involvement of guys like Slater and Gabriel in the first Nexus.


----------



## rockdig1228

Hawksea said:


> Uhh, an army of industry newcomers that wreaked havoc on the establishment? That hasn't been done before on a big scale. Plus, the way the group was formed quite a clever move in itself.


I wouldn't say it was completely original... if anything, it pretty closely resembled the Natural Born Thrillers debut in WCW. And then, as with Nexus, greenness of many of the perfofmers and booking killed any momentum they might have had.

I liked Nexus, and thought that it could have worked if they had been given the win at Summerslam 2010. However, it was quickly apparent that WWE had no interest in pushing anyone but Barrett, which was one of the reasons the group fell flat in my eyes. No one else was allowed to speak and not one of them, even Barrett, was allowed to look like they belonged in the same ring with the top stars. The numbers game was all the ever had going for them. With the Shield, I think it's hard to deny that each of the three has the company behind them, and they've looked good and held ther own against everyone so far.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

-Skullbone- said:


> Those newcomers were previously utilised as rookies before their stint in the Nexus. It was always going to be a little dubious how long it would last if there was no genuine long term planning. McMahon or someone else in management would've caught the group taking out someone like Taker and said "they're meant to be rookies, so forget this."
> 
> 
> 
> *Roles by association.
> 
> Could you at least give reasoning as to why everyone else, aside from Barrett, was so much more suited to their roles than the trio comprising of the Shield?
> 
> Check out that thread entitled *"Believe in The Shield!" - Psychological Profiles of the Best Thing Goin'* on page 2 of the General WWE section. It's a good interpretation of what each character in The Shield brings to their roles, and certainly looks to be of more substance than the involvement of guys like Slater and Gabriel in the first Nexus.


The Shield has way more talented guys that have perfect roles in the group, i'll give you that. I actually see all three becoming future-main eventers. The group could become a really strong unit going into 2013 and could become as successful as Evolution in making 3 news stars, if done right. And Nexus didn't do that.

But..what Shield doesn't have, is the shock value Nexus did. At the time the idea of 8 NXT rookies, tearing shit up in the arena was very original and creative., and it had a really good backstory to it. They had that unique feel about them, that i'm sorry but Shield will never have, Shield is great and can be very successful but it still feels like a group randomly thrown together to help Punk win that match, it jus doesn't have the 'Nexus' feel to it. If you look at Nexus as a storyline, it is one of the best storylines WWE has done in a long long time. It lasted for the whole year, and still stayed hot with New Nexus, until they decided to stop putting any effort into it. The Shield might be a more talented unit who will actually get somewhere after disbanding, but Nexus was a much more enjoyable storyline that really shaked things up.


----------



## -Skullbone-

It's interesting you bring up the word "storyline" Shawn Morrison, because I dispute that their involvement with Raw wasn't much other than just them being a feature program. There was very little behind them that could be considered a 'story' outside of them destroying people and those people just teaming up to face either the team of various Nexus members, or the faction all that once like at SS. The only part that followed some sort of discernible story arc was their feud against John Cena, his forced place in the faction while Barrett took on Orton for the title, as well as Cena's plotting to take the Nexus down from the inside.

However, you're right in saying that most people will say how Nexus will be the ones who shook things up in comparison to The Shield simply by proxy. They did it first in this era, so they'll be the ones attributed to a more memorable phase. I don't have a problem with that, as hopefully this newest variation will correct what went wrong in the first place. Nexus are a testament to WWE's weekly hopes for survival coming back to bite them when they can't sustain something for long periods of time.


----------



## Stad

Why are you guys even replying to Hawksea? lol


----------



## Shawn Morrison

-Skullbone- said:


> It's interesting you bring up the word "storyline" Shawn Morrison, because I dispute that their involvement with Raw wasn't much other than just them being a feature program. There was very little behind them that could be considered a 'story' outside of them destroying people and those people just teaming up to face either the team of various Nexus members, or the faction all that once like at SS. The only part that followed some sort of discernible story arc was their feud against John Cena, his forced place in the faction while Barrett took on Orton for the title, as well as Cena's plotting to take the Nexus down from the inside.
> 
> However, you're right in saying that most people will say how Nexus will be the ones who shook things up in comparison to The Shield simply by proxy. They did it first in this era, so they'll be the ones attributed to a more memorable phase. I don't have a problem with that, as hopefully this newest variation will correct what went wrong in the first place. Nexus are a testament to WWE's weekly hopes for survival coming back to bite them when they can't sustain something for long periods of time.


i agree that WWE has issues sustaining good things for long periods of time, and Nexus could have lasted much longer and could have actually created a few main eventers, but it was still a pretty entertaining faction while it lasted. There was a story behind it actually, their promo the week after they debuted explained why they did everything. I think it was pretty interesting how their plan was that whoever wins NXT, he would help bring in all the other members, and that they were sick of being treated inferior to other WWE talents, and so they decided to make a name for themselves by tearing shit up. If anything it made for a much more unique storyline at the time then the 'Justice' thing that Shield keeps mentioning.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Shock value is overrated, it wears off after a week or two. Better to just make an impact in your debut, not worry about shocking people. IMO, Shield is already better than Nexus ever was. Post-Summerslam, they were shit. They had to boot Barrett and get a real leader-type like Punk to lead it but the damage was already done.


----------



## Hawksea

K.W.H. said:


> Shock value is overrated, it wears off after a week or two. Better to just make an impact in your debut, not worry about shocking people. IMO, Shield is already better than Nexus ever was. Post-Summerslam, they were shit. They had to boot Barrett and get a real leader-type like Punk to lead it but the damage was already done.


Shame, the majority doesn't share your views.

Fact is, The Nexus was one of the more engaging storylines the company has had in the last 7 years. It was original, it entertaining and they had an insane amount of heat, which The Shield don't even have an ounce of. 

Punk's inclusion was basically the moment they jumped the shark with whatever credibility, with his homoerotic initiation style he imposed on them, the group had left after Cena buried the hell out of them.


----------



## -Skullbone-

There's no 'fact' in any of that Hawksea. How it played out wasn't entirely original (although the basis for its formation and premise was something quite new to WWE), Nexus didn't do much of value post Summerslam and that heat wasn't transferrable to The Corre.

I highly doubt you could call Punk's involvement with Nexus 'jumping the shark.' It was the start of a new storyline with the carry-on of ritualistic 'baptisms of fire' Punk performed from SES to a bunch of impressionable rookies from NXT season 2. They even teased a potential conflict between New Nexus and Corre based on different methods between different leaders. In the end, however, New Nexus proved to be a huge misfire and continued to illustrate WWE's shortsightedness and lack of sustainable planning. 

And are you going to attempt to explain how the roles of Nexus members were better performed than that currently from the 'vanilla' Shield members? 



Shawn Morrison said:


> i agree that WWE has issues sustaining good things for long periods of time, and Nexus could have lasted much longer and could have actually created a few main eventers, but it was still a pretty entertaining faction while it lasted. *There was a story behind it actually, their promo the week after they debuted explained why they did everything. I think it was pretty interesting how their plan was that whoever wins NXT, he would help bring in all the other members, and that they were sick of being treated inferior to other WWE talents, and so they decided to make a name for themselves by tearing shit up. If anything it made for a much more unique storyline at the time then the 'Justice' thing that Shield keeps mentioning.*


Ah yes, but that's more a motive than an actual storyline. It gives the characters a legitimate reason for doing the things they did, and it was pulled off with much more conviction than most things today. Nexus' main angle revolved around fighting John Cena and it was alright, bar the predictable outcome and disastrous aftermath for the Nexus members. There was still a lot left unresolved, such as attacking Taker, "the bigger picture", etc. A few interesting dynamics were created, but nothing long-lasting. 

I do agree with you that the Nexus' goal was a lot more compelling than this Shield vigilante storyline and tem seeking 'justice.' It's a half-baked idea that, in my mind, doesn't settle particularly well into the current climate of the WWE. A likely scenario is that a member/s of creative recently watched a movie or read a book/comic and exclaimed "ooooh 'justice' sounds like a pretty kewl idea." If there is no head guy behind the Shield or 'bigger picture' so to speak, then I'll maintain that the whole thing has been out of place and was just a way to bring up three guys in a memorable but superfluous fashion.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

K.W.H. said:


> Shock value is overrated, it wears off after a week or two. Better to just make an impact in your debut, not worry about shocking people. IMO, Shield is already better than Nexus ever was. Post-Summerslam, they were shit. They had to boot Barrett and get a real leader-type like Punk to lead it but the damage was already done.


you're just saying that because Nexus lost at SS. Nexus was still very hot after Summerslam, this idea that their loss buried them is stupid, it had no effect on them and IWC is the only place people actually care whether they won or lost that match. The aftermath was good enough, they dominated Cena for months and controlled him. Also, shock value wears off after a week or two when it's not good. The Shield had shock value and it wore off after a week or two. What i'm trying to say is Nexus actually had that shock value and feel about them that lasted very long, the whole idea of such a group was very original and thus it lasted for around 7 months. 

I'm a big Shield fan and i'm hoping they get interesting storylines in 2013 and end up being 3 successful main eventers, which i admit Nexus was not able to create. But it's without a doubt that Nexus was a much more original, shocking and dominating faction. The whole Nexus storyline was one of the most engaging storylines WWE had done in a long time. The whole show was centered around them for months, it was red hot, can't say that for The Shield.


----------



## BehindYou

Also, though it makes for an odd conversation as it involves the booking of the same guy in different roles...
No one from the shield has been booked strong solo. Reigns appears to be the enforcer but is outmuscled by ryback by a long way.
Skip Sheffield who was the enforcer of nexus was booked very strong at summerslam and as overpowering Cena several times. 
No member of shield looks like they could beat any upper midcarder at this point. 
They need to be forced into some solo matches, they can still 3 man beat down post match after strong individual showings.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Nexus is nothing but the stable where Wade Barrett debuted. No one has cared for it for the last 16 months.

It was nothing but a mediocre group of talent (with DB and WB as an exception) that was put over with some very cool 'reality tv' camera shots. Get over it.


This is the shield thread by the way... wetting your panties over failures from the past doesn't bring anything to the discussion.


----------



## Bearodactyl

It's simply ridiculous to compare a three man wreckingcrew to a group of 12345678..9? Nine members. It's a completly different dinamic, the only common denominator is that it involves several people and that they ambush/team up on people.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

BehindYou said:


> Also, though it makes for an odd conversation as it involves the booking of the same guy in different roles...
> No one from the shield has been booked strong solo. Reigns appears to be the enforcer but is outmuscled by ryback by a long way.
> Skip Sheffield who was the enforcer of nexus was booked very strong at summerslam and as overpowering Cena several times.
> No member of shield looks like they could beat any upper midcarder at this point.
> They need to be forced into some solo matches, they can still 3 man beat down post match after strong individual showings.


I know this show "doesn't count," but they destroyed the entire NXT roster recently.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Just watched NXT, it was awesome, really awesome.

Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. :mark: :mark:

And Reigns really needs to be far away from the mic IMO. He sucked on the mic, he sounded stupid, not even close from how he should sound destructive and frightening.


----------



## KeepinItReal

LokiAmbrose said:


> Just watched NXT, it was awesome, really awesome.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. :mark: :mark:
> 
> And Reigns really needs to be far away from the mic IMO. He sucked on the mic, he sounded stupid, not even close from how he should sound destructive and frightening.


Did they start appearing as the Shield on NXT? Do you know when this started, by any chance?


----------



## LokiAmbrose

KeepinItReal said:


> Did they start appearing as the Shield on NXT? Do you know when this started, by any chance?


I believe it will be only for this week's episode and next week with Big E vs Rollins.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

LokiAmbrose said:


> Just watched NXT, it was awesome, really awesome.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. :mark: :mark:
> 
> And Reigns really needs to be far away from the mic IMO. He sucked on the mic, he sounded stupid, not even close from how he should sound destructive and frightening.


His one line on NXT wasn't all that bad.. Ambrose sold a laugh. The guy can practically sell everything!
What I don't is the way Rollins is trying to "steal" from some of Ambrose's mic skills.. just annoying..


----------



## HEELKris

LokiAmbrose said:


> Just watched NXT, it was awesome, really awesome.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins on the mic. :mark: :mark:
> 
> And Reigns really needs to be far away from the mic IMO. He sucked on the mic, he sounded stupid, not even close from how he should sound destructive and frightening.


Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


----------



## MisterEvans

HEELKris said:


> Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


You must have red neg because you're a troll right? Or just insanely stupid.


----------



## THANOS

HEELKris said:


> Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


Yeah ok... Rollins, despite copying others delivery, is a better mic wworker than boring Orton-lite Reigns. All you have to do is watch NXT this past wednesday to see how terrible he was with his 3 simple lines. He delivered them with zero passion, and as monotone as can be.


----------



## NeyNey

> What I don't is the way Rollins is trying to "steal" from some of Ambrose's mic skills.. just annoying..


What's wrong with learning from the best? 
If you are not "born" with it, you have to learn it and often learn something new starts with copying.
Drawing, Singing, Acting... even Wrestling. 
You have to do it, to find your own style someday.
Until that I like to see Rollins in every promo, watching his delivery, his intonations and his facial expression changing, try to make the best out of the advices from the other guys. 



> Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


----------



## Eddie Ray

HEELKris said:


> Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


the fuck?! Reigns is abysmal on the mic...he makes me cringe.


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> Yeah ok... Rollins, despite copying others delivery, is a better mic wworker than boring Orton-lite Reigns. All you have to do is watch NXT this past wednesday to see how terrible he was with his 3 simple lines. He delivered them with zero passion, and as monotone as can be.


I think Reigns is booked that way. He's the silent enforcer of the group and he plays that role well. He's not supposed to be talker of the group, that's Ambrose, and I like the fact he's completely emotionless when he speaks. He's the guy that lets his actions speak louder than his words.


----------



## Itami

I think Reigns is better at delivering one line in the backstage promos compared to the bs Seth is saying, BUT in the last NXT episode, he was terrible. Seth on the other hand spoke very well. They're both hit and miss at this point.


----------



## kregnaz

HEELKris said:


> Fail, Reigns is a better mic worker than Rollins


Agreed. Khali's hurricanrana is better than Mysterio's as well.


----------



## HEELKris

THANOS said:


> Yeah ok... Rollins, despite copying others delivery, is a better mic wworker than boring Orton-lite Reigns. All you have to do is watch NXT this past wednesday to see how terrible he was with his 3 simple lines. He delivered them with zero passion, and as monotone as can be.


This is a joke, right? Rollins never knows what he's talking about he just spits random shit and tries to sound smart. At least Reigns sounds (and looks) intimidating. Ambrose > Reigns > Rollins


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> I think Reigns is booked that way. He's the silent enforcer of the group and he plays that role well. He's not supposed to be talker of the group, that's Ambrose, and I like the fact he's completely emotionless when he speaks. He's the guy that lets his actions speak louder than his words.


Hey bro! Whilst this is true, and I love everything else about Reigns including ferocity and explosiveness, if it was his character he could do the soft spoken beast role MUCH MUCH better with better delivery and passion. If he is going to say only a few words, fine, but say them well, not in a monotone, poorly delivered way. Mark Henry is a soft spoken beast in his promos but delivers it amazingly so I highly doubt he's told to sound like that. Hell just look at his NXT promos and you can see he's pretty unrefined at best.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Roman has just started pro wrestling. Go back and look at The Rock's early promos in the USWA and they're awful. It takes time to learn how to cut promos and to cut good ones. ^Indy riffic jumping all over him already. No patience.


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> Roman has just started pro wrestling. Go back and look at The Rock's early promos in the USWA and they're awful. It takes time to learn how to cut promos and to cut good ones. ^Indy riffic jumping all over him already. No patience.


Hah As if it's supposed to be some kind of insult for being an educated fan who gathers all available information before forming an opinion. I'm proud to love a lot of talent that has honed their craft for years and am not going to be insulted by stupid nicknames like "indy riffic" and crap of the like.

I make my opinions based on looking at ALL of the subject in questions work and if I haven't seen it all or at least a large majority of it, then I don't make a committed opinion. It's very simple. If Reigns improves his mic work I will give him credit. I couldn't stand Husky Harris, but Bray Wyatt is in my top 5 favorites.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Educated fan.  Sure, pal.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

The-Rock-Says said:


> Roman has just started pro wrestling. Go back and look at The Rock's early promos in the USWA and they're awful. It takes time to learn how to cut promos and to cut good ones. ^Indy riffic jumping all over him already. No patience.


And that's why he only says one or two lines if not nothing. WWE already solidified their roles like if they stepped into a pool of nitrogen. Ambrose is labelled as the mouthpiece, Rollins as the daredevil(clearly displayed with the bump he took at TLC) and Reigns as the bruiser.


----------



## THANOS

The-Rock-Says said:


> Educated fan.  Sure, pal.


Just about the right type of rebuttal I'd expect from you. Thanks for allowing me to give a shortened reply. :westbrook2


----------



## SinJackal

BehindYou said:


> Also, though it makes for an odd conversation as it involves the booking of the same guy in different roles...
> No one from the shield has been booked strong solo. Reigns appears to be the enforcer but is outmuscled by ryback by a long way.
> Skip Sheffield who was the enforcer of nexus was booked very strong at summerslam and as overpowering Cena several times.
> No member of shield looks like they could beat any upper midcarder at this point.
> They need to be forced into some solo matches, they can still 3 man beat down post match after strong individual showings.


Let's be honest, Reigns shouldn't be booked as stronger or as strong as Ryback. . .because he isn't.

As Skip Sheffield (Ryback), he was as strong or stronger than Cena in reality and looked like it, so it made sense to have him booked as a force. Reigns will look better in contrast to other wrestlers when he isn't facing Ryback. Reigns' look and build are decent, so I don't think that's exactly a weakness for him.

No one from the shield has been booked strong solo since they haven't been booked solo at all. That will come with time, just have patience. You're putting the cart before the horse dude. But like the nexus, I don't think they're all going to be booked strong off jump. One of them is probably going to have to take that bullet. My guess would be Rollins early on.


----------



## WashingtonD

Sick of people dissing Reigns for his in-ring work. Reigns looks great in these brawling matches The Shield has been having lately. Not every wrestler has to do 100 suplexes and submissions, it's great to have varied styles.. and Reigns really takes me back to the Attitude Era with his style. PLUS, he is of Samoan heritage, related to The Rock, Rikishi and The Usos - and how many bad Samoan wrestlers can you think of?

Also, he sounds like a badass motherfucker when he talks. He doesn't need to rant for his character to get over, he looks cool as hell as the quiet toughman. I like all three guys, but Reigns stands out for me the most.


----------



## Evil Peter

THANOS said:


> Hey bro! Whilst this is true, and I love everything else about Reigns including ferocity and explosiveness, if it was his character he could do the soft spoken beast role MUCH MUCH better with better delivery and passion. If he is going to say only a few words, fine, but say them well, not in a monotone, poorly delivered way. Mark Henry is a soft spoken beast in his promos but delivers it amazingly so I highly doubt he's told to sound like that. Hell just look at his NXT promos and you can see he's pretty unrefined at best.


I think Reigns is doing well with the promo work in The Shield because I think his delivery suits his role. He's the silent, almost detached, guy until he gets in action. The guy that's a monster but only when he lets it out. If he was forced to speak more it would probably be much worse but in this role I think he complements the other two well.

Rollins has a much harder job because he needs to talk quite a lot which leaves him much more open to direct comparisons with Ambrose, and that's just not going to make you look any better. I think he's doing fine as well though (he's green but I've definitely seen worse guys), and I'm sure he'll get a lot better at it with time.

Ambrose is of course the guy to make you just sit there in anticipation, waiting for each sentence.


----------



## rockdig1228

WashingtonD said:


> Sick of people dissing Reigns for his in-ring work. Reigns looks great in these brawling matches The Shield has been having lately. Not every wrestler has to do 100 suplexes and submissions, it's great to have varied styles.. and Reigns really takes me back to the Attitude Era with his style. PLUS, he is of Samoan heritage, related to The Rock, Rikishi and The Usos - and how many bad Samoan wrestlers can you think of?
> 
> Also, he sounds like a badass motherfucker when he talks. He doesn't need to rant for his character to get over, he looks cool as hell as the quiet toughman. I like all three guys, but Reigns stands out for me the most.


I don't see tons of people bashing Roman's work in the ring, at least not in his current role with the Shield. I think people are going off his very few appearances on NXT and his work in FCW as well... and if that's all you were going by, I could see why someone might say his in-ring work is ehhh.

But, since he's been a part of the Shield with Ambrose & Rollins, he's looked spectacular. Others have said it before, but the way WWE is handling these three is outstanding. As a trio, they mask each other's weaknesses and no one has been exposed too much. Reigns has great presence, but his speaking abilities aren't at the same level as Rollins & Ambrose (obviously) and he's not as polished a ring competitor. He'll get there though, he's still learning.

As for Seth's promo ability, I still can't understand why people think he's garbage. He'll never be a complete natural on the mic as guys like Ambrose & Punk are, but he's worked hard to improve and it shows. Just go and watch some of his promos in ROH from 2009 and tell me he hasn't improved, I dare you.


----------



## Da Silva

SinJackal said:


> Let's be honest, Reigns shouldn't be booked as stronger or as strong as Ryback. . .because he isn't.
> 
> As Skip Sheffield (Ryback), he was as strong or stronger than Cena in reality and looked like it, so it made sense to have him booked as a force. Reigns will look better in contrast to other wrestlers when he isn't facing Ryback. Reigns' look and build are decent, so I don't think that's exactly a weakness for him.
> 
> No one from the shield has been booked strong solo since they haven't been booked solo at all. That will come with time, just have patience. You're putting the cart before the horse dude. But like the nexus, I don't think they're all going to be booked strong off jump. One of them is probably going to have to take that bullet. My guess would be Rollins early on.


Having big muscles =/= being strong.

Having big muscles = having big muscles.

Being strong = being strong.

Ryback may have the biggest muscles, but he's not actually as strong as he might look at first glance. Sure, he can probably out-power the man on the street but anyone whose as well trained as most wrestlers (let's not even bother talking about competitive fight training) will beat the fuck out of Ryback in a real fight.


----------



## iamnotanugget

:lmao :lmao

He looks like a maniac.


----------



## Itami

^ I love how his intensity in the ring matches his character.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the TLC match again lol. JBL did an amazing job at putting them over. Really loved how he made Michael Cole feel silly at one point where Cole kept talking about the numbers game and Shield having the advantage while JBL eloquently put it that its a 3 on 3 match and the Shield are just working as a team.


----------



## STP

They need to have JBL on every telecast. I'll watch Smackdown matches I normally would FF because of the banter of JBL/Matthews. On Raw I could care less what King/Cole are talking about as they are mundane as face announcers.


----------



## Shazayum

Rollins needs to just...never speak again.


----------



## THANOS

Shazayum said:


> Rollins needs to just...never speak again.


Nonsense. He's only been up for a couple months and has improved heaps since his NXT/ROH work. He's much better than Jeff Hardy and John Morrison at this stage which is great, because he was at their level when he began, which is a true shit level.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

^ Educated fan. ^ Knows promos/


----------



## shought321

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ Educated fan. ^ Knows promos/


Yes, and you seemingly have no semblance of maturity, I know which i'd rather be.


----------



## Asenath

I am watching the Smackdown from last night on Hulu - I was at work, and missed it. Haven't gotten to the Shield portion of the evening yet, but compared to what I'm watching with Orton mumble-mouthing his way through the opening segment, Rollins has to be _terrible_ to even be discussion-worthy.

And he isn't.


----------



## Bushmaster

Im probably not a promo expert like many here. Rollins has been great to me. Ive enjoyed each time he has had mic time even the firat interview where ppl didny enjoy it.


----------



## shought321

Asenath said:


> I am watching the Smackdown from last night on Hulu - I was at work, and missed it. Haven't gotten to the Shield portion of the evening yet, but compared to what I'm watching with Orton mumble-mouthing his way through the opening segment, Rollins has to be _terrible_ to even be discussion-worthy.
> 
> And he isn't.


Unfortunately I think you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Like someone already wrote; Seth Rollins has already surpassed Jeff Hardy and john Morrison when it comes to mic-skills. 
I loved both Jeff and John in the WWE. Jeff is probably more athletic than Seth but since Seth is stepping up his game, he's becoming more and more of a total package.
Though Seth is nowhere near Dean Ambrose when it comes to potential and star power.


----------



## TD Stinger

STP said:


> They need to have JBL on every telecast. I'll watch Smackdown matches I normally would FF because of the banter of JBL/Matthews. On Raw I could care less what King/Cole are talking about as they are mundane as face announcers.


Agreed. Watching them on NXT a couple of days ago, I loved the way JR and Regal put them over. They put The Shield over as threats while still remaining face by not agreeing w/ The Shield's motives. JBL does the same thing in a slightly more heelish manner. Even Matthews is improving in that regard. But I just hate Cold and King together. Cole isn't a bad announcer, at time I think's a really good one, but there are so many times I shake my head watching him. There will be a match going and in the most exciting moment of the match, he will say some dumb joke. Same thing w/ King, only that's the only thing he does now.



MrSmallPackage said:


> Like someone already wrote; Seth Rollins has already surpassed Jeff Hardy and john Morrison when it comes to mic-skills.
> I loved both Jeff and John in the WWE. Jeff is probably more athletic than Seth but since Seth is stepping up his game, he's becoming more and more of a total package.
> Though Seth is nowhere near Dean Ambrose when it comes to potential and star power.


I've always said that Rollins has that Jeff Hardy-like appeal. Meaning that although he isn't the best mic worker or character, people just love to cheer him. They both have that charisma that shines w/o using the mic.

But...what star power are you talking about? Both Seth and Ambrose just debuted 2 months ago. You can call them rising stars. But I don't think any member of the Shield has more star power than the other, at least in the eyes of the casual fans.

My opinion, I think Rollins will be a bigger star than Ambrose. As previously stated, people compare Rollins to Hardy. No matter what you think about Hardy, he was at one time the biggest star and draw in the business. Rollins, whether you love him or hate him, in my eyes just has more appeal to a casual fan than Ambrose. I think more people would rather buy a Rollins T-shirt than an Ambrose T-Shirt.


----------



## geekgoddess

I think they're exciting and unpredictable. I still think they're associated with Punk but their actions can be quite unpredictable. I definitely tune in every week to see if they'll show up and find out what controversial move they'll make next.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MrSmallPackage said:


> Like someone already wrote; Seth Rollins has already surpassed Jeff Hardy and john Morrison when it comes to mic-skills.
> I loved both Jeff and John in the WWE. Jeff is probably more athletic than Seth but since Seth is stepping up his game, he's becoming more and more of a total package.
> Though Seth is nowhere near Dean Ambrose when it comes to potential and star power.


I really want to see this. Seth is more comfortable than Morrison and a better talker than Hardy?


----------



## Asenath

Seth Rollins carries himself like a man who is doing exactly what he wants to be doing with his life.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

TD Stinger said:


> But...what star power are you talking about? Both Seth and Ambrose just debuted 2 months ago. You can call them rising stars. But I don't think any member of the Shield has more star power than the other, at least in the eyes of the casual fans.


They debuted 2 months ago in the WWE sure, but since then I've watched their back-catalogue of matches in the FCW and the indies and in my highly personal opinion I truly believe that Ambrose will be the first of the three to capture a world heavyweight title in the future.


----------



## Kumail

I also thought Roman Reigns looks a lot like jason momoa. Especially from Conan the Barbarian. Maybe its because both are half white half polynesian.


----------



## Evolution

I don't know why people are still debating who is going to be the successful one when it has been obvious since the get go that the three of them were chosen because they _all_ will be successful. They are three completely different wrestlers who will be just fine for three completely different reasons.

Seth Rollins will be a babyface, edgy, cool babyface like Jeff Hardy with the aggressiveness and presence that Morrison lacked. Pretty much a money machine in the making.

Roman will become a good, solid, reliable big man worker. The WWE needs one with the likes of Kane and Taker getting towards the end of their career. I've been quite impressed with his work so far tbh.

Ambrose will be the edgy, charismatic main event heel that has been sorely lacking. He has a more marketable, traditional bad guy image than CM Punk, he's just as charismatic, just as good on the mic, has a better look and is just as good if not better than an ageing Punk in the ring.

That's why I don't particularly care either way about the Shield and their direction. They've already taken off like wildfire, the stable writes itself in any direction they want, they will have a match at Wrestlemania (unbelievable considering they debuted just two months ago) and they're getting booked just fine.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Nailed it. ^


----------



## Cookie Monster

It's amazing that it has taken 337 pages for that post. Spot on Evo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I *believe* the Shield will be in full force tonight, but I wonder if they'll be involved in the build up to Punk vs Rock or strike at the rumble.


----------



## NeyNey

:mark: :mark: :mark:
11 hours 'til RAW!
I'm so excited about what will happen tonight, how they interfere (If they do lol)
and.. whatever they do omg! :mark: 
HYPE!1111


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Evolution said:


> I don't know why people are still debating who is going to be the successful one when it has been obvious since the get go that the three of them were chosen because they _all_ will be successful. They are three completely different wrestlers who will be just fine for three completely different reasons.
> 
> Seth Rollins will be a babyface, edgy, cool babyface like Jeff Hardy with the aggressiveness and presence that Morrison lacked. Pretty much a money machine in the making.
> 
> Roman will become a good, solid, reliable big man worker. The WWE needs one with the likes of Kane and Taker getting towards the end of their career. I've been quite impressed with his work so far tbh.
> 
> Ambrose will be the edgy, charismatic main event heel that has been sorely lacking. He has a more marketable, traditional bad guy image than CM Punk, he's just as charismatic, just as good on the mic, has a better look and is just as good if not better than an ageing Punk in the ring.
> 
> That's why I don't particularly care either way about the Shield and their direction. They've already taken off like wildfire, the stable writes itself in any direction they want, they will have a match at Wrestlemania (unbelievable considering they debuted just two months ago) and they're getting booked just fine.


Well put.


----------



## kendoo

can not wait to watch raw tomorow, expecting big things and total entertainment wwe style, hope to see the shield in amongst all the top stars


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I am pretty sure I will get much more enjoyment watching Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns' career unfold than I did with Cena/Batista/Orton. The main reason being they are already as talented as those guys ever were and they just got here.


----------



## truk83

I don't mean to be a "Debbie downer", but I can't really get into The Shield. What's their point? They are heels that are against injustice. That has to be the most ass backwards mentality I have ever heard. They come out in SWAT gear, but they don't fit that look. Yes, Ambrose is extremely talented, but I just don't see how any of this showcases any of it. When I think of people in the WWE who could wear the S.W.A.T gear they don't look anything like Ambrose, or Rollins. Reigns I can deal with, he looks like an enforcer.

It's a bit like The Big Boss Man when he was wearing the SWAT gear, but in his case Big Boss Man sold the look, and the gimmick better than anyone else in the business. I have said it before that if there is anyone who looks like a SWAT team member it would certainly have to be Ryback. Everything about him screams SWAT team, Marine, or enforcer. Then there is Big E Langston. Another intimidating looking man whom I feel fits the role, or look of what The Shield is trying to be. Ultimately I think Reigns, Ryback, and Langston would have made for a much more intimidating, and convincing trio of individuals.


----------



## Lezio

The shield interfer in the The Rock vs Punk match
Then WM Shield vs Rock and Punk :yes
Y2J should return to face Ziggler, right?


----------



## x78

truk83 said:


> I don't mean to be a "Debbie downer", but I can't really get into The Shield. What's their point? They are heels that are against injustice. That has to be the most ass backwards mentality I have ever heard. They come out in SWAT gear, but they don't fit that look. Yes, Ambrose is extremely talented, but I just don't see how any of this showcases any of it. When I think of people in the WWE who could wear the S.W.A.T gear they don't look anything like Ambrose, or Rollins. Reigns I can deal with, he looks like an enforcer.
> 
> It's a bit like The Big Boss Man when he was wearing the SWAT gear, but in his case Big Boss Man sold the look, and the gimmick better than anyone else in the business. I have said it before that if there is anyone who looks like a SWAT team member it would certainly have to be Ryback. Everything about him screams SWAT team, Marine, or enforcer. Then there is Big E Langston. Another intimidating looking man whom I feel fits the role, or look of what The Shield is trying to be. Ultimately I think Reigns, Ryback, and Langston would have made for a much more intimidating, and convincing trio of individuals.


So you've said numerous times already.


----------



## RiverFenix

Evolution said:


> Roman will become a good, solid, reliable big man worker. The WWE needs one with the likes of Kane and Taker getting towards the end of their career. I've been quite impressed with his work so far tbh.


Roman Reigns is only 6'3" though. I think a more apt comparison/forecast might be Batista, who according to his mma stats is legit 6'4" after being billed at 6'6" in the wwe.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Roman Reigns is only 6'3" though. I think a more apt comparison/forecast might be Batista, who according to his mma stats is legit 6'4" after being billed at 6'6" in the wwe.


More like Orton, Reigns isn't anymore near close to batista size. Reigns will be an Orton if he puts it all together. 

Monotone trudging mic work, decent in ring charisma that stems mostly from his facial expressions, athletic ring style, crisp moves, and a fantastic look.


----------



## Nostalgia

Given Vince's love of big men, and the fact that Reigns is related to The Rock, I wouldn't be surprised if he was pushed harder than Ambrose and Rollins to the disappointment of all the indy fans that worship the likes of Ambrose and Rollins. And I wouldn't mind it really. I'm a fan of The Shield, and so far I've been impressed by Ambrose and Reigns equally (Rollins less so, but he's still being doing well) and it's still to early for me to say who I like the most, although I'm leaning more towards Ambrose for his uniqueness in his character and promos, but I wouldn't mind if Reigns was pushed the most out of them.


----------



## K_Fable

20 bucks says they trash the Rock tonight....the fact that the Rock gets a title shot next sunday Is in fact an injustice. This attack i would understand


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> Given Vince's love of big men, and the fact that Reigns is related to The Rock, I wouldn't be surprised if he was pushed harder than Ambrose and Rollins to the disappointment of all the indy fans that worship the likes of Ambrose and Rollins. And I wouldn't mind it really. I'm a fan of The Shield, and so far I've been impressed by Ambrose and Reigns equally (Rollins less so, but he's still being doing well) and it's still to early for me to say who I like the most, although I'm leaning more towards Ambrose for his uniqueness in his character and promos, but I wouldn't mind if Reigns was pushed the most out of them.


Reigns will be pushed very hard, certainly, but I doubt he gets singled out by Vince for his "size" resulting in it. It's more likely that all 3 get pushed dramatically because, as some posters mentioned, Vince really can't afford to be selective at this point.


----------



## Lariatoh!

K_Fable said:


> 20 bucks says they trash the Rock tonight....the fact that the Rock gets a title shot next sunday Is in fact an injustice. This attack i would understand


The thing about this is, IF they do go after the Rock, which makes all the sense in the world... Rock being bigger than any star ( remember when he rock bottom Mark Henry) he may just take them all out by himself since Rock's appearances are limited... However if the Shield actually beat e crap out of the Rock, that would be the Great One putting ese guys over big time, even if it is a 3 on 1... Hmmm


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> Reigns will be pushed very hard, certainly, but I doubt he gets singled out by Vince for his "size" resulting in it. It's more likely that all 3 get pushed dramatically because, as some posters mentioned, Vince really can't afford to be selective at this point.


Well it's not certain yet, he could still mess up something big time, but given Vince track record I could see him getting pushed hard. 

I'd like to see all three get pushed, I like all of them, but I agree with the general consensus that seems to be going around the forum that is:

- Rollins will be a strong midcarder, but not really a ME material kind of guy 

- Ambrose will be a strong upper midcarder, maybe ME guy

- and Reigns will be in a similar position to Ambrose, but maybe more in the ME


----------



## AntUK

cant wait for RAW tonight, even staying up for the majority of it(uk time) hoping to see some shieldy goodness, i am saying a little prayer that the rock doesnt bury them on the mic or anything


----------



## Nostalgia

AntUK said:


> cant wait for RAW tonight, even staying up for the majority of it(uk time) hoping to see some shieldy goodness, i am saying a little prayer that the rock doesnt bury them on the mic or anything


Agreed. I'm in the UK and staying up for it to. The Shield, WWE Title match, Rock return and Ziggler is the reason I'm watching.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Nostalgia said:


> Agreed. I'm in the UK and staying up for it to. The Shield, WWE Title match, Rock return and Ziggler is the reason I'm watching.


Agreed and am from uk aswell


----------



## iamnotanugget

Spoiler: This was posted on Twitter and Tumblr earlier today. This came from a monitor backstage



Ambrose, Rollins and Ryback on top of a ladder in rehearsal


----------



## iamnotanugget

How does Big E get a live mic before Ambrose?

INJUSTICE!


----------



## Itami

Screw everything that happened, anyone noticed Ambrose' amazing turn?


----------



## Beatles123

Ambrose has already spoke on NXT.

That's why I don't get people saying they're just nobodies. They HAVE been given exposure as individuals. Just on other shows and video packages.


----------



## x78

Itami said:


> Screw everything that happened, anyone noticed Ambrose' amazing turn?


Better than Del Rio's turn unk2


----------



## iamnotanugget

> Ambrose has already spoke on NXT.


That's not a show with millions and millions of viewers though.


----------



## Bushmaster

They need to be focused on more. After their huge win at TLC they should be showcased just as much as Hell No and Ryback. Plus I wanna see their entrance and hear their music lol. They have a unique entrance along with a great theme that starts off very very unique. We should be seeing that on Raw weekly not them jumping and leaving like usual. I actually wouldnt mind Dean and Seth trying to win the tag titles atm. Idk if its to soon for them to get matches though.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Itami said:


> Screw everything that happened, anyone noticed Ambrose' amazing turn?


I didn't pay attetion to this, awesome turn. :ambrose


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> They need to be focused on more. After their huge win at TLC they should be showcased just as much as Hell No and Ryback. Plus I wanna see their entrance and hear their music lol. They have a unique entrance along with a great theme that starts off very very unique. We should be seeing that on Raw weekly not them jumping and leaving like usual. I actually wouldnt mind Dean and Seth trying to win the tag titles atm. Idk if its to soon for them to get matches though.


What is irritating me is that WWE haven't addressed whether the Shield are outsiders or members of the roster.

It makes it confusing because if they are in fact outsiders it makes sense not to focus on them much, but if they're having matches like at TLC then they should be involved with the show more.

And talk on the damn mic!:cuss: I demand more Ambrose.


----------



## Eulonzo

The powerbomb on the table that was stacked on the ring apron/steel steps was fucking awesome.

I just want more Ambrose on the mic and more Ambrose in the ring, whether it's with Rollins/Reigns or not. He needs more time on TV, to be honest.

I still watch their TLC match every other day, it's literally timeless.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eulonzo said:


> I still watch their TLC match every other day, it's literally timeless.


Same here, I just watched it yesterday. Probably will watch it some time later tonight, lol.


----------



## Kazzenn

Itami said:


> Screw everything that happened, anyone noticed Ambrose' amazing turn?


Man that was so unnecessary and weird I can't help but laugh.

God I love that guy.


----------



## Eulonzo

iDogBea said:


> Same here, I just watched it yesterday. Probably will watch it some time later tonight, lol.


Same here. I love the camera angles after they powerbomb Ryback through the table, it made the match intense as if it was a legit fight/brawl/bar fight + the crowd made that moment badass as well.

I could ramble forever about the match, to be honest.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

They need to attack CM Punk and Paul Heyman to really shake things up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Dumb question, but has Shield ever attacked Cena? If not, then Cena is the leader. He was right there at Survivor Series and I don't think they touched him. They said they attack Ryback out of injustice for his constant title shots, but Cena has been guilty of this as well. All I'm saying is that if Cena has yet to get a beatdown, then he might be their actual leader. Come Mania time, the Shield might screw the Rock and help Cena. Of course, this is wishful thinking cuz I don't really think Cena will ever turn heel, I am just ranting on and wondering where Cena stands as far as Shield go.


----------



## The Enforcer

More nice work by the Shield tonight but I wish they would've gotten more time. They seem to be stuck in a holding pattern right now and I guess that's to be expected at this time of year if you're not in a huge Mania feud but these guys are too good to ignore. I don't even care who they feud with or what they're doing as long as we start getting to see Ambrose work his magic on the mic.


----------



## Lariatoh!

K.W.H. said:


> Dumb question, but has Shield ever attacked Cena? If not, then Cena is the leader. He was right there at Survivor Series and I don't think they touched him. They said they attack Ryback out of injustice for his constant title shots, but Cena has been guilty of this as well. All I'm saying is that if Cena has yet to get a beatdown, then he might be their actual leader. Come Mania time, the Shield might screw the Rock and help Cena. Of course, this is wishful thinking cuz I don't really think Cena will ever turn heel, I am just ranting on and wondering where Cena stands as far as Shield go.


Yep they've attacked Cena on Raw.This is why I always think of Cena as a dick, because he has never helps when there are beat downs. Kayfabe, I believe Cena is afraid of the Shield. Why didn't superman help Ryback fend off the Shield and allow Punk get his from Ryback. Because he's jealous of Ryback and afraid of the Shield ( and it's scripted that way  ) But because it is scripted that way, kayfabe it looks this way. The shield are too bad ass for Cena, Sheamus and Orton. They want to remain healthy for the Rumble and want nothing to do with the Shield


----------



## Eulonzo

I know they attacked Cena once, but I forgot when it was or what RAW it was on.


----------



## Da Silva

Cena vs someone, Ziggler was commentating I think.


----------



## checkcola

Lariatoh! said:


> Yep they've attacked Cena on Raw.This is why I always think of Cena as a dick, because he has never helps when there are beat downs. Kayfabe, I believe Cena is afraid of the Shield. Why didn't superman help Ryback fend off the Shield and allow Punk get his from Ryback. Because he's jealous of Ryback and afraid of the Shield ( and it's scripted that way  ) But because it is scripted that way, kayfabe it looks this way. The shield are too bad ass for Cena, Sheamus and Orton. They want to remain healthy for the Rumble and want nothing to do with the Shield


That's more a problem with wrestling in general these days. I don't believe any of the babyfaces are friends. For all of WCW's problems, I knew one thing in without a shadow of a doubt, Sting and Lex were best friends. You don't get that impression today with any wrestlers.


----------



## NeyNey

> Dumb question, but has Shield ever attacked Cena? If not, then Cena is the leader.














Itami said:


> Screw everything that happened, anyone noticed Ambrose' amazing turn?


Fuck yes! 
I gave a "LOOK!! Man, he's so fucking AMAZING!!"-sideglance and marking face to people sitting next to me, 
realising there were no people sitting next to me. :mark:


----------



## spezzano2311

Am I the only person who didn't know Roman Reigns is Rosey's brother? Or is it not common knowledge?


----------



## ThePhenomtaker

The shield is starting to get annoying.


----------



## Eddie Ray

ThePhenomtaker said:


> The shield is starting to get annoying.


sorry but obligatory...

:ambrose2 ...nope...


----------



## Alex

NeyNey said:


> I gave a "LOOK!! Man, he's so fucking AMAZING!!"-sideglance and marking face to people sitting next to me,
> *realising there were no people sitting next to me.* :mark:












The turn was definitely mark-out worthy though. :ambrose


----------



## AntUK

Very disapointed in the shields involvement last night, 10 minutes screentime, no promo or vignettes, im really getting to the stage where im not sure even the WWE knows the next step they're going to take for these guys.

We need to some some of them in the ring, some action, some live promos, something more then another triple powerbomb on a face


----------



## Itami

AntUK said:


> im really getting to the stage where im not sure even the WWE knows the next step they're going to take for these guys.


Nah, I think it was just a case of this Raw being about Punk/Rock. They should be revealing their alliance with Punk soon enough. Better they take their time, although I wish there were more promo time for them. Until then, let's just enjoy more Ambrose' gifs;


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Shield didnt get much air time on Raw last night their gimmick is clearly failing


----------



## Eddie Ray

they needed to wrap up the whole Punk vs Ryback thing and The Shield are a big part of that angle. when the lights went out and came back on it was pretty cool and incredibly theatrical


----------



## Stad

Itami said:


> Nah, I think it was just a case of this Raw being about Punk/Rock. They should be revealing their alliance with Punk soon enough. Better they take their time, although I wish there were more promo time for them. Until then, let's just enjoy more Ambrose' gifs;


Royal Rumble where they screw over Rocky??


----------



## Oakue

I thought for sure after the TLC match where the announcers kept hammering home that The Shield and Brad Maddox now obviously have something to do with Punk and Heyman, that in the main event promo The Shield and Maddox were going to attack Punk and Heyman. When they were done The Rock would come out showing it was him who put them up to it.

I thought the Heyman line to Maddox "I don't know where you came from but go crawl back under that *rock* you came out of", was intended to be a hint and foreshadowing of things to come.

But I guess not. I thought that was going to happen and be the thing "you'll be talking about" WWE said.

But whatever. I don't know why I trust them to do something different.


----------



## DOPA

Disappointed with the lack of Shield involvement on the show. Hoping for more in the following weeks to come.


----------



## Itami

Stad. said:


> Royal Rumble where they screw over Rocky??


Why not, let the "making an impact on PPV" trend continue, much like debuting, having their first match, etc. Maddox can help too. Then they can have them all being together for some weeks on Raw, and perhaps have The Shield making fun of Maddox just to be make their dynamic interesting. There are so many possibilities.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

Ambrose gets more psychotic by the day! The mannerisms fits him perfectly. Now maybe WWE will give him mic time..


----------



## Defei

Shield's act is tired at this point.


----------



## Asenath

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield didnt get much air time on Raw last night their gimmick is clearly failing


Please stop talking.

Anyway, there was just enough Shield to keep our interest piqued. Any more would have spoiled the attention on the championship match and CM Punk's later promo, which is the rightful focus of the night.

And the turn was amusing. These guys look like they are having the time of their lives - Reigns included.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Yeah. I feel The Shield have died down now. For some reason they still seem to be going after Ryback, although it is an injustice at how he gets a title shot in a TLC match on Raw, but still.

The interesting thing is what happens the following weeks. I'm sure the writing will put them in the back seat for the following weeks/months now Rock is here. I guess the majority of the writing and booking will be towards the top guys, which is a shame.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The Shield needs to do something else. Either reveal their motives or make them do something. The whole injustice thing makes no sense at all right now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I can sense a new victim in their crosshairs very soon. Maybe they will make a new enemy at the pay per view.


----------



## Eddie Ray

guys, i repeat...they NEEDED to do what they did to Ryback this week due to their involvement in the angle. now ryback is out of the title picture and the shield have to protect punk from the rock.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/0109/wire499/87461/



> -- Members of The Shield are scheduled to challenge Daniel Bryan & Kane for the Tag Titles, marking their first title match involvement.


since Punk is back on the road main eventing with Ryback, guess they ahve them go after Tag Team Titles at House Shows.



Also The Shield are on Smackdown this week going after another top guy

I really wish they stay away from Punk/Rock and stay involved in the Rumble match itself. Punk/Rock deserves a Cena/Rock match with no outside interference (if they insist it should be Brock that gets involved)


----------



## blur

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/0109/wire499/87461/
> 
> 
> 
> since Punk is back on the road main eventing with Ryback, guess they ahve them go after Tag Team Titles at House Shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Also The Shield are on Smackdown this week going after another top guy
> 
> I really wish they stay away from Punk/Rock and stay involved in the Rumble match itself. Punk/Rock deserves a Cena/Rock match with no outside interference (if they insist it should be Brock that gets involved)



Didn't Rhodes Scholars just beat Hell No clean?


----------



## truk83

Maybe The Shield should just attack themselves since they are an injustice to Raw in general. This stable is already boring, and I can't believe this is how they decided to debut these talented individuals, especially Ambrose.


----------



## JY57

blur said:


> Didn't Rhodes Scholars just beat Hell No clean?


yeah, but since its house shows, guess it wouldn't hurt to give The Shield title shots. Rhode Scholars doing Smackdown shows I believe.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Shield are getting lost in the mix they arent even featured on a 3 hour show that much now god help them come Wrestlemania time when it will be all about the main stars like Cena, CM Punk, The Rock, Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, HHH, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are getting lost in the mix they arent even featured on a 3 hour show that much now god help them come Wrestlemania time when it will be all about the main stars like Cena, CM Punk, The Rock, Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, HHH, Dolph Ziggler


They were vital to the WWE Championship match and making sure that Punk was still champion, how is that getting lost in the mix?


----------



## Evil Peter

LokiAmbrose said:


> They were vital to the WWE Championship match and making sure that Punk was still champion, how is that getting lost in the mix?


They were definitely important to a major event, but seeing how they've actually wrestled a match on WWE PPV I think they should have taken a step towards letting them do something else than just attacking people. If they had a match they must have a contract.

But I guess their match was like Ryback's feud with Punk; a not too thought through, quick fix replacement. With the difference that The Shield put on a really good match, while Ryback is the only guy Punk has had bad matches with during his reign.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Evil Peter said:


> They were definitely important to a major event, but seeing how they've actually wrestled a match on WWE PPV I think they should have taken a step towards letting them do something else than just attacking people. If they had a match they must have a contract.


No, that's short-sighted and wrong. The Shield is special in part because there's still a sense of mystery and uncertainty; every time you book them into a regular match, a little bit of that aura dissipates. Aces & Eights in TNA are a prime example of this.

No, WWE is deploying The Shield perfectly: they're a looming, unpredictable presence, their motives are nebulous, their allegiances are ambiguous, and the only certainty about them is that their ability to devastate people and change the result of important matches. And you'd like to give all that up ASAP? Spare me.


----------



## Aficionado

Vin Ghostal said:


> No, that's short-sighted and wrong. The Shield is special in part because there's still a sense of mystery and uncertainty; every time you book them into a regular match, a little bit of that aura dissipates. Aces & Eights in TNA are a prime example of this.
> 
> No, WWE is deploying The Shield perfectly: they're a looming, unpredictable presence, their motives are nebulous, their allegiances are ambiguous, and the only certainty about them is that their ability to devastate people and change the result of important matches. And you'd like to give all that up ASAP? Spare me.


You and I are on the same page, my friend. Couldn't have said it better myself. If I wasn't using my phone I would offer the greenest of reps.


----------



## Evil Peter

Vin Ghostal said:


> No, that's short-sighted and wrong. The Shield is special in part because there's still a sense of mystery and uncertainty; every time you book them into a regular match, a little bit of that aura dissipates. Aces & Eights in TNA are a prime example of this.
> 
> No, WWE is deploying The Shield perfectly: they're a looming, unpredictable presence, their motives are nebulous, their allegiances are ambiguous, and the only certainty about them is that their ability to devastate people and change the result of important matches. And you'd like to give all that up ASAP? Spare me.


I don't think the mystery vanished when I watched them on NXT. They talked, Rollins had a match (which doesn't have to happen soon in WWE, that's not my point) and they kicked the asses of the entire roster (except for Big E). We learned nothing about the reasons why they are doing what they are doing, nor did we learn anything that predicts what they are going to do next.

But what we have now on Raw is them doing nothing but beating people up, and there's hardly any reaction to it (I'm not talking about the crowd). No one is searching for them, no one is taking action etc. I just expected more to happen from the point where they've actually had a legit match.


----------



## Duke Silver

I'd actually say what hurt A&8s more than anything is repetition and booking. Way too many beatdowns, far too many loses, and making a big deal out of unveiling jobbers like Festus and Knox.

I like that The Shield have been kept to a certain pace, but I'm in total agreement with Peter. There doesn't need to be any huge revelation atm but we need something. Matches, promos, forward movement.


----------



## kendoo

i expect to see the shield attack a big star next week, i think it was good storyline wise to keep them quiet on the last raw as it was all about the rock, next week tho is a different story


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Evil Peter said:


> I don't think the mystery vanished when I watched them on NXT.


Most people don't watch NXT, and what happens on that show does not affect the Raw/SD narrative. How you were affected by their appearance is immaterial and does not count.



Evil Peter said:


> But what we have now on Raw is them doing nothing but beating people up, and there's hardly any reaction to it (I'm not talking about the crowd). No one is searching for them, no one is taking action etc.


Well, now you're talking about something different. You're upset about how the OTHER characters react to the Shield, not whether the Shield is booked into matches. A character like Tommy Dreamer can seek retribution without a scheduled match. That's a completely separate conversation.



Duke Droese said:


> I like that The Shield have been kept to a certain pace, but I'm in total agreement with Peter. There doesn't need to be any huge revelation atm but we need something. Matches, promos, forward movement.


You might be stunned by this, but it's only been 8 RAW episodes since The Shield's debut, and two of those were fluffy holiday episodes. 

You people constantly complain that WWE rushes angles and stumbles forward without a plan...yet they clearly have a plan for these guys and are taking their time, and you STILL complain? I swear to christ, most of you simply don't get it.



Colonel Angus said:


> You and I are on the same page, my friend. Couldn't have said it better myself. If I wasn't using my phone I would offer the greenest of reps.


Thank you. I appreciate that. If I don't have your rep in the next 24 hours, I will...god, I don't know....NOT post this picture again. As much as I enjoy it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Next week's Raw hopefully we may just get something more from the Shield. With Ryback now out of the title picture he may just call out the Shield and we may get interaction as booking Ryback with less mic time and covering his weaknesses with a Shield promo will work well. So as there is only a few weeks till RR, that we may just get a promo from the Shield.


----------



## Evil Peter

Vin Ghostal said:


> Most people don't watch NXT, and what happens on that show does not affect the Raw/SD narrative. How you were affected by their appearance is immaterial and does not count.


It's relevant because it gives me black on white how it feels when they are doing something else than attacking someone and disappearing afterwards. That's always worth more than speculation and it doesn't matter that NXT isn't part of the Raw/SD narrative because my ability to reason isn't limited to that.



Vin Ghostal said:


> Well, now you're talking about something different. You're upset about how the OTHER characters react to the Shield, not whether the Shield is booked into matches. A character like Tommy Dreamer can seek retribution without a scheduled match. That's a completely separate conversation.


I never said that I wanted them booked in matches, I said that I thought WWE should have them do more than they've been doing after they had their first match. That's not saying that I think they should be wrestling matches, it's me saying that I think their storyline should develop after that milestone. Ergo it's not a different conversation.


----------



## -Extra-

Time for some payoff from this Ryback vs Shield thing. The attacks became boring and predictable.


----------



## rockdig1228

-Extra- said:


> Time for some payoff from this Ryback vs Shield thing. The attacks became boring and predictable.


I've said it before, but I think the payoff is going to come in the Rumble match itself. 

I know a lot of people may not like it, but I think the best payoff is for the Shield to dominate a stretch of the Rumble and have Ryback eliminate all three (a la Cena & New Nexus in 2011). I'd much rather the Shield get their comeuppance from Ryback that way, rather than a 3 on 1 handicap match with a Shield member taking a pinfall.


----------



## Duke Silver

Vin Ghostal said:


> You might be stunned by this, but it's only been 8 RAW episodes since The Shield's debut, and two of those were fluffy holiday episodes.
> 
> You people constantly complain that WWE rushes angles and stumbles forward without a plan...yet they clearly have a plan for these guys and are taking their time, and you STILL complain? I swear to christ, most of you simply don't get it.


Like I said; I'm not suggesting earth shattering revelations here. Just a little forward movement. A match, a promo, whatever. Something a little extra after two months of beatdowns, because I'm a fan of the group and I'd like to see more from them.

I'm glad you've got it all so well figured out though.


----------



## NeyNey

Don't forget NXT today. ;>


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

NeyNey said:


> Don't forget NXT today. ;>


Part 1 and 2 are on Dailymotion, and whoever uploaded them didn't upload 3/3 yet.. And apparently, there was a backstage segment in Dusty Rhodes' office with Rhodes and The Shield at the very beginning of the show and it wasn't on part 1..... I guess it is only for the TV version, oh well.


----------



## NeyNey

> Part 1 and 2 are on Dailymotion, and whoever uploaded them didn't upload 3/3 yet..


Haha, just saw it. xD
Here's part 3! 
Enjoy


> And apparently, there was a backstage segment in Dusty Rhodes' office with Rhodes and The Shield at the very beginning of the show and it wasn't on part 1..... I guess it is only for the TV version, oh well.


NOOOOOOOOOO D: That was the part I was looking forward the most!


----------



## LokiAmbrose

NeyNey said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO D: That was the part I was looking forward the most!


Same here, hopefully it'll be uploaded soon. It's my daily dose of The Shield after all!!


----------



## TheShield

*What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They dont really seem to have a storyline at the moment and just seem to be an alternative dirty way to end a match. Id like to see them have some general direction and feel like they are actually part of a feud. Every week on RAW, NXT and Smackdown they give someone a beat down but id like to see them have an actual feud or possibly a collection of their victims group together for a PPV match.

It seems like WWE has nothing for them, so they just have them give people beat downs until they can think of something for them.

What would you like to see them do?
What direction do you think they are going in?


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: What*

Yeah, I agree. I guess they're just trying to not overexpose them too soon, but isn't that what you do when somebody's new and hot? Or it might be cuz they don't wanna use the Shield in Punk/Rock, and that's the only way to use them right now.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Shield need individual feuds while at the same time keeping them in a stable.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

The Shield are headng in no direction they have barely been featured on the past few Raw episodes. They should just be released


----------



## krai999

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are headng in no direction they have abrely been featured on the past few Raw episodes. *They should just be released*


:kenny:kenny:kobe:kobe


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They have seemed a bit dormant since TLC. Logically they seem to be continuing with the Ryback feud (since they keep attacking him), but what are they building towards (if anything)? Hopefully not Ryback/Shield handicap...Like ellthom said, individual feuds would be nice (while of course keeping them a stable), kind of like nWo in 2002 (Hogan/Rock, Hall/Austin, etc.)


----------



## TheShield

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are headng in no direction they have barely been featured on the past few Raw episodes. They should just be released


If you ever wonder why you have so much red rep then you need wonder no more.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They should go towards a payoff vs Ryback soon, and then move on have mayba an inner struggle among the members.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Sit back, watch and let it play out. The direction they're taking should play out soon.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

There's been no hint at what they'll be doing at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Whatever direction they're headed, they need to start being WRESTLERS soon.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Next week on Raw, Hornswoggle discovers a shrine backstage to the Big Bossman. 

You know where this is going.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Have Ambrose do something sick to Ryback and begin a slow-burn face turn for Rollins and Reigns. Play up the idea of them being subtly disturbed by Ambrose. Don't rush it, but get it into the fans minds that he's batshit insane and the two other guys are starting to get frightened by his worsening mental state.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They absolutely don't need to break-up or go solo yet, but having a more direct focus than 'injustice' and 'attack random wrestlers every week' could give them added purpose - they're attacking Orton and Ryback frequently, but they're not really feuding with either. Even becoming Punk's official goon squad would give them some form of clear direction.


----------



## Steve Awesome

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They'll help Punk retain the title at the Rumble and then they'll celebrate with Punk to show that they are indeed working for Punk. Maybe have them compete in the actual Rumble match. 

Then at Elimination Chamber, The Shield will somehow obtain spots in the WWE Title match and along with Punk beat down on the other participants in the match and then have Punk try and demand for The Shield to lay down and get pinned, Roman and Dean lay down willing enough. However, Seth kicks up a bit of a fuss but eventually reluctantly does so, which will lead to some divide between The Shield and Punk and plant the seeds for the break up and a future Rollins/Punk feud. 

Then at Wrestlemania, The Shield will be banned from interfering in the Punk/Cena WWE Title match and are given a six man tag match against Ryback and two other face superstars. Then following Mania The Shield begin to fall apart as a group and they all go their seperate ways.

That's my scenario. Sorry It's a bit long winded.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

They'll go after the tag titles (Seth and Roman since they gotta bit of a bromance going on)

Likely the two will win at the Elimination Chamber PPV with Ambrose being in a solo feud with Orton.

Before that though the Shield will cause chaos in the Rumble, pretty much a given.

Side Note: I'm still waiting on that damn in ring promo, patience is wearing thin.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



TheFranticJane said:


> Have Ambrose do something sick to Ryback and begin a slow-burn face turn for Rollins and Reigns. Play up the idea of them being subtly disturbed by Ambrose. Don't rush it, but get it into the fans minds that he's batshit insane and the two other guys are starting to get frightened by his worsening mental state.


 This would actually be awesome.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



-Extra- said:


> They should go towards a payoff vs Ryback soon, and then move on have mayba an inner struggle among the members.


Which leads to a face Rollins, vs a heel Ambrose.

I do hope for this, because as much as I like The Shield, I really feel each guy would be better on their own.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



TheFranticJane said:


> Have Ambrose do something sick to Ryback and begin a slow-burn face turn for Rollins and Reigns. Play up the idea of them being subtly disturbed by Ambrose. Don't rush it, but get it into the fans minds that he's batshit insane and the two other guys are starting to get frightened by his worsening mental state.


No way in hell should Roman be frightened by Dean nor should they turn him face. Just no.

There should and most likely will be a conflict of morals between Dean and Seth.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

WWE has something big but have no idea not to do with it. It happens every time.


----------



## Ryartist

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

This idea coming out of left field, but I could easily see ryback and someone else in the final two of the royal rumble, shield comes out and helps weaken ryback while the last guy throws him out. Shield celebrates with the final guy and it comes aware that this entire time the shield has been working for him. Again, just and an idea.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

The Shield is getting a bit repetitive.

How about cutting a promo in the ring or something instead of attacking random guys every week?


----------



## Dmitrixx

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*

Another possible scenario... We find out that Paul Heyman is solely behind The Shield and Brad Maddox. Why? Because he fears if CM Punk were to ever lose his title then he could no longer live vicariously through CM Punk. Or maybe we find out that Heyman believes if CM Punk were to lose the title CM Punk would no longer need him and feels he would be pushed into oblivion


----------



## Billy Afterthought

I just wanted to say, Roman Reign's hair >>>>
Best locks in the WWE.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

WWE, it's time you give The Shield a decent storyline...after their impressive performance at TLC, one would have thought the creative team would be put to work on these three.


----------



## Boygirl

I would love to see The Rock vs. Roman Reigns on Monday Night RAW. This will be Rocky's first RAW match since he jobbed to the Hurricane way back in 2003!


----------



## JY57

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Arena_Reports_10/article_67826.shtml



> The Shield cut a promo on Team Hell No over the house screen. Their chemistry doing promos as a group is improving. They criticized Team Hell No being called a team, and the promo ended with Reigns screaming "Believe in the Shield!"
> 
> (4) WWE tag champions Team Hell No beat The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins w/Roman Reigns) via DQ to retain the Tag Titles. Bryan was out first to a good reaction with the Yes/No routine. Kane out next to a bigger reaction, which surprised me. Shield came through the crowd to good heat. Ambrose and Rollins worked the match, while Reigns played the enforcer. This was a good back and forth match. Lots of "Let's Go, Goatface!" chants. The finish came as Kane chokeslammed Ambrose, and Reigns attacked Kane for the DQ. The Shield started a beat down on Bryan and Kane, but were foiled by Ryback, who sent them packing.


last night house show where they challenged for Tag Team Ttles. They really need to give these promo time and not the same old bullshit (come, attack, leave) every time on the main shows, if they allow them to talk freely on house shows, they can do the same on RAW & Smackdown.


----------



## NeyNey

Totally OT guys, but...
Since yesterday I have a new job, signed the contract and the guys gave me shoes and a jacket for work...
Shoes are from that company:


Spoiler: Shoes














My eyes transformed into stars, This *HAS* to be a good sign. :lol


----------



## iamnotanugget

Haha congrats! And yes that'a s VERY good sign!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

People thought I was freaking out when I said that putting these guys in NXT promos was a bad sign, but it is. Since then, there has been almost zero movement for our heroes. The idiots in creative don't seem to understand that buzz in WWE is short lived, and especially with new guys, they need to capitalize on it. They have done nothing of the sort, and continue to not let these guys speak on main shows to a live crowd. This is getting pretty ridiculous that the best active mic worker in the company (sans Punk) is not being utilized at all, when during the RTWM it could be a huge asset.


----------



## -Extra-

Billy Afterthought said:


> I just wanted to say, Roman Reign's hair >>>>
> Best locks in the WWE.


Of course now that poor @Trentylocks got fired.


----------



## Bushmaster

I wish the Shields awesome entrance music would play before they come down to attack something. These guys are credible so they dont need to jump surprise everyone now. Wouldnt it have been awesome if you just heard there theme music and had Orton waiting and wondering which way they are coming from.


----------



## Apocalypto

Defei said:


> Shield's act is tired at this point.


It's like saying nWo act was tired in January 1997(their peak).

Or DX act was tired in March 1998.


----------



## Apocalypto

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are getting lost in the mix they arent even featured on a 3 hour show that much now god help them come Wrestlemania time when it will be all about the main stars like Cena, CM Punk, The Rock, Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, HHH, Dolph Ziggler


lmao @ Dolph Ziggler along with those names.


----------



## Apocalypto

*Re: What direction are The Shield heading in?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are headng in no direction they have barely been featured on the past few Raw episodes. They should just be released


They see me trollin'

They hatin'


----------



## Emotion Blur

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> People thought I was freaking out when I said that putting these guys in NXT promos was a bad sign, but it is. Since then, there has been almost zero movement for our heroes. The idiots in creative don't seem to understand that buzz in WWE is short lived, and especially with new guys, they need to capitalize on it. They have done nothing of the sort, and continue to not let these guys speak on main shows to a live crowd. This is getting pretty ridiculous that *the best active mic worker in the company (sans Punk) is not being utilized at all*, when during the RTWM it could be a huge asset.


I would hardly say Damien Sandow isn't being utilized. :sandow2


----------



## WWETheShield

The Shield Rocks unk4 ::alngel


----------



## WWETheShield

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

fpalm keep aj away from the shield we don't need her dating them


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: So Vickie is the leader of the shield?*



CamillePunk said:


> half the roster should join the shield and then they should break in half and then get back together and the whole thing should last for years it would be epic


*Don't turn your back!*


----------



## JY57

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

fpalm


----------



## Aficionado

In this case less is indeed more. The Shield are their own leaders. It's like arguing over who the leader of The Justice League truely is. The only way they should ever be altered is when they disband. Don't add members. Don't form a "New" Shield. They are fine. 3 bonafide superstars in their own right...


...especially Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Don't give them ideas, they'll pounce right on this one. AJ being revealed as the leader would kill them dead.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

That would be awful, The Shield shouldn't have a leader especially a DIVA that's the leader.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

I could see their leader possibly being a female, but not AJ. Stephanie McMahon instead. Her and HHH possibly? Since HHH and his friends are basically running NXT(in real life), and Shield has 2 guys from NXT(Ambrose from FCW) and other guys like Maddox,Big E,Cesaro also from NXT/FCW, they could have some sort of mini war.

Invasion era all over again lol. HHH/Steph with NXT guys(lead by Cesaro,Ambrose,Rollins), Paul Heyman with "Paul Heyman guys"(lead by Punk/Lesnar?), Vince McMahon with Team WWE(lead by Cena,Orton,Ryback).

Then knowing Vince McMahon, NXT an Paul Heyman team up, but Team WWE still wins(Cena with "heel turn" and joins other side, but in the end, it's revealed he was a double agent and was on Team WWE the whole time).

Yes, that all happened before, but would still be cool to see(minus the double agent thing)


----------



## Oakue

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

They won't have a leader. Don't need one. Plus AJ makes no sense. Not that it ever would, but if they were really going to do that wouldn't it have made more sense to keep her as GM? Then she could have had The Shield do whatever she wanted.


----------



## blur

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Where's a mod when you need one.


----------



## Shelter

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Seen that the resolution of others angles with mysterious characters have been a total flop in his majority it wouldn't surprise me if she was.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

I just love how you all think you know how shit is.:lmao Too funny. Get real people, Hornswoggle could be revealed as the leader eventuallly.


----------



## JasonCage

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Big Boss Man is their tailor in spirit.


----------



## Oscirus

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

Hornswaggle is the leader of the shield. That crazy midget


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*

The Shield is not credible enough to be under the control of AJ's star presence. AJ has controlled 4 former world heavyweight champs, and 4 heavyweight champs. AJ will conquer the entire male roster after mania in her devious plan, and do it as the new divas champ. 

AWO is almost here.


----------



## Itami

I guess this was the backstage segment with Dusty on last NXT that got cut. Can't find a video, though...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The Shield is not credible enough to be under the control of AJ's star presence. AJ has controlled 4 former world heavyweight champs, and 4 heavyweight champs. AJ will conquer the entire male roster after mania in her devious plan, and do it as the new divas champ.
> 
> AWO is almost here.


You'd love for AJ to take over everything JUST so you could see more of her wouldn't you? You'd throw the whole product under the bus just to get your AJ fix...

you sick monster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: So AJ is the leader of the shield?*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You'd love for AJ to take over everything JUST so you could see more of her wouldn't you? You'd throw the whole product under the bus just to get your AJ fix...
> 
> you sick monster.


:vince2

But seriously, I think Vince has some crazy ass swerve just waiting for us come MANIA. The show is in Jersey. :side: But I am like this around mania time...just expecting too much. lol


----------



## Obfuscation

This is the company that turned an over diva in AJ heel randomly b/c John Cena's non-kayfabe relationship was revealed. I'll expect anything from them at this rate.


----------



## Kenny

They better not mess this up.


----------



## kendoo

i think theyll keep the shield quiet until the rock goes away or sumit like that, no point in them attacking the rock if the rock is only gonna be here a few times again, maybe they will help punk keep the title but the way its looking they wont be involved to much wich is a damm shame


----------



## ellthom

I hope they don't drag this shield stuff out too long. People are going to want some clue or explanation to their actions sooner or later before people will become tired of it. I am aware of their injustice promo which too me never explained anything, it was more an excuse until their real reasons surfaces in my eyes.

I actually do hope that they work for Punk, or in a swerve they work for Heyman and turn on Punk making CM Punk take a long break after his super long title reign.

My worst fear is WWE don't have any idea what to do with them, or like Nexus they had an idea but have just dropped it. The guys are looking pretty strong as it is I don't want that momentum to drop.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Oh damn, AJ thread merged with this thread. I already can't stand her on every single angle, AJ in The Shield? Fuck No!


----------



## Apocalypto




----------



## Evolution10

ellthom said:


> I hope they don't drag this shield stuff out too long. People are going to want some clue or explanation to their actions sooner or later before people will become tired of it. I am aware of their injustice promo which too me never explained anything, it was more an excuse until their real reasons surfaces in my eyes.
> 
> I actually do hope that they work for Punk, or in a swerve they work for Heyman and turn on Punk making CM Punk take a long break after his super long title reign.
> 
> *My worst fear is WWE don't have any idea what to do with them, or like Nexus they had an idea but have just dropped it. The guys are looking pretty strong as it is I don't want that momentum to drop.*


That's actually a really good point, hopefully they do have something big planned for the Shield, so far they have been booked pretty damn good.


----------



## JamesyEsq

I am starting to tire slightly of them rushing out and attacking people, its now time to move this on and put these guys in singles/tag matches. Revealing them as a part of a Heyman/Punk faction would be ideal, would love to see Daniel Bryan join too, cause hell throughout the WWE with Heyman at the top pulling all the strings.


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeah, getting a bit stale. Need to progress somehow, do something different from the run in and beat downs every damn show.


----------



## Olympus

Just getting back into the product after a 6 month hiatus. I have been keeping up with the more notable events that have happened, but I'm not understanding the direction WWE's taking with The Shield which most likely means that WWE has no direction for The Shield to run in.

Have all they done been interfering in random matches with no purpose?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Makaveli said:


> Just getting back into the product after a 6 month hiatus. I have been keeping up with the more notable events that have happened, but I'm not understanding the direction WWE's taking with The Shield which most likely means that WWE has no direction for The Shield to run in.
> 
> Have all they done been interfering in random matches with no purpose?


Interfering with "random" matches, beating people down backstage, a few explanatory promo's on a handheld cam, an interview with Michael Cole explaining their actions early on, and (how could I forget?) an EPIC TLC six man tag vs Hell No and Ryback at the TLC PPV. If you haven't seen that one yet, you should probably go check it out..


----------



## Olympus

Bearodactyl said:


> Interfering with "random" matches, beating people down backstage, a few explanatory promo's on a handheld cam, an interview with Michael Cole explaining their actions early on, and (how could I forget?) an EPIC TLC six man tag vs Hell No and Ryback at the TLC PPV. If you haven't seen that one yet, you should probably go check it out..


I've heard tremendous things about TLC 2012 so I'm gonna get to that.


----------



## Evil Peter

The logical thing would be to start the new phase for The Shield after RR. Then the whole product goes into a new phase and it will be fitting that The Shield does as well, especially if they do something important on the PPV.

I've found it odd to see them have a real match and then nothing changes, although that's hopefully because their match was a replacement match and WWE is sticking to their original plan with the rest. I hope it's not because WWE just doesn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Doc

The TLC match was supreme. One of the best I've seen in a while. Hopefully that formulae continues where the shield are involved.


----------



## The Ice King

I'm really hoping the nightmare isn't turning into a reality, in which all they do is attack for NO reason and then not say anything. They were on a roll, and suddenly just stopped. Nothing has happened. They need a live mic, explanations, and something major so they don't get stale.


----------



## truk83

At what point do they realize their purpose to fight injustice as heels is awful, and decide to go singles? I can't remember the last time I wanted a group of 3 stars want to break up since 3MB. It's been that long folks. Take nothing away from Rollins, Ambrose, or Reigns. However, this shit is old, and extremely boring. I feel like they put this angle on "cruise control".


----------



## Asenath

Are you kidding? They were an integral part of the last Raw.


----------



## Itami

God god, people discussing their break up, and being tired of them already... no wonder title changes happens so often in these days and age. People are so impatient. Vince knows what the deal is. /SMH


----------



## Kazzenn

Itami said:


> God god, people discussing their break up, and being tired of them already... no wonder title changes happens so often in these days and age. People are so impatient. Vince knows what the deal is. /SMH


While I agree with you, you should never put your faith in Vince because that man is a shell of his former self.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Shield is awesome. Hopefully they'll run into The Rock sometime this year. Maybe it can be a Summerslam feud.


----------



## iamnotanugget

They haven't even been on TV two months yet and people are already wanting them to break up LOL. Although I do want to see them wrestle more.


----------



## truk83

Asenath said:


> Are you kidding? They were an integral part of the last Raw.


No, I am not kidding at all. This stable if we can even call it that is hardly entertaining. Raw has been awful for who knows how long, and just because they were an integral part of the last Raw makes it more the obvious that this stable is just boring. Nothing against these three men, but what is their point? How often are they going to attack Ryback, or other face stars. How many times must we see random stables with random agendas? I always saw stables as a group of stars all good enough to be champions of their respective card. For example, The Horsemen. Flair was the lead, or World's champion, Arn was TV/Tag team champ, and the other two were in the same league as Arn. The same thing with DX, or NWO/Outsiders. Those stables had gold around their waste. The Shield was a horrible idea, or at least with the wrong characters, and even then still bad. There is no direction. You all just can't admit it. It's like you are all waiting for something. They have no leader. That's pretty much what most people were waiting to hear. They ruined that by not having a leader. What a brilliant move.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> No, I am not kidding at all. This stable if we can even call it that is hardly entertaining. Raw has been awful for who knows how long, and just because they were an integral part of the last Raw makes it more the obvious that this stable is just boring. Nothing against these three men, but what is their point? How often are they going to attack Ryback, or other face stars. How many times must we see random stables with random agendas? I always saw stables as a group of stars all good enough to be champions of their respective card. For example, The Horsemen. Flair was the lead, or World's champion, Arn was TV/Tag team champ, and the other two were in the same league as Arn. The same thing with DX, or NWO/Outsiders. Those stables had gold around their waste. The Shield was a horrible idea, or at least with the wrong characters, and even then still bad. There is no direction. You all just can't admit it. It's like you are all waiting for something. They have no leader. That's pretty much what most people were waiting to hear. They ruined that by not having a leader. What a brilliant move.


tbh you've bashed the shield since its inception on here so don't be surprised that i take your opinions with a pinch of salt


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> They have no leader. That's pretty much what most people were waiting to hear. They ruined that by not having a leader. What a brilliant move.


That's the whole point. They have no leaders. No masters. No higher power. They're three men guided only by their consciences and their bond - whatever that bond may be. The storyline hasn't explored that yet, and I can't wait for the time where we delve into their motivations.

But, with Dwayne eating up space and the Road to Wrestlemania ahead, I don't see us getting a lot of character development time. So I'd just settle for them getting some good matches in.


----------



## Itami

Crazy Dean strikes again <3


----------



## Bushmaster

Are they ever gonna have some kind of match on Raw. why have them win at TLC when your not gonna give them time for live promos or matches on Raw. You keep having them jump ppl. And now Ryback gonna feud with The Shield fpalm


----------



## rbhayek

I like that the Shield is getting face time with the top stars (Orton, Sheamus and Ryback). It seems like the WWE have big plans for them with this kind of booking.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Itami said:


> Crazy Dean strikes again <3


Lol, so I wasn't seeing things. 

Also, I expect The Shield to be eliminated by Ryback at the Rumble, it just seems so obvious.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Soupman Prime said:


> Are they ever gonna have some kind of match on Raw. why have them win at TLC when your not gonna give them time for live promos or matches on Raw. You keep having them jump ppl. And now Ryback gonna feud with The Shield fpalm


Exactly. This jumping people thing is getting boring. Give them something different to do.


----------



## iamnotanugget

LMFAO @ Ambrose's face


----------



## Quasi Juice

Ambrose is great but he needs to cut down on the over the top facial expressions.


----------



## Duke Silver

He went full Jericho. You never go full Jericho.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

Still enjoying them, but they need to start going deeper into the storyline before it gets Aces & Eights'd


----------



## truk83

Asenath said:


> That's the whole point. They have no leaders. No masters. No higher power. They're three men guided only by their consciences and their bond - whatever that bond may be. The storyline hasn't explored that yet, and I can't wait for the time where we delve into their motivations.
> 
> But, with Dwayne eating up space and the Road to Wrestlemania ahead, I don't see us getting a lot of character development time. So I'd just settle for them getting some good matches in.


This is exactly the problem. The whole point of groups like this is to have someone we don't know about running things. This creates suspense. I guess the WWE decided to head in another direction. It's not working because this group won't ever become more popular than they are now. I guess it's "cool" because the WWE didn't do the typical thing here, but I say it was mistake. What's there to be interested about? What have they done that has pioneered how we watch wrestling, or why we watch wrestling? This is no different than the Corre, and the Nexus. Both of those stables sucked miserably. The last stable that was decent was S.E.S. Go figure.


----------



## BANKSY

When was the last time they did one of those hand held videos? Those were legit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

These guys need a fucking mic. The same shit every week is old already


----------



## SPCDRI

Tag Teaming, 3rd member as alternate member ala The Freebirds.

They need to start working MATCHES.


----------



## iamnotanugget

It pisses me off to no end they will give Rybore a live mic but not The Shield.

WE WANT PIPEBOMBS FROM AMBROSE NOW.


----------



## Srdjan99

I say the WWE cuts their losses and return Miz to heel. Have both him and Orton as the masterminds of the Shield.


----------



## Oxidamus

lol @ this poll.

The only ones who have done something worthwhile AS PART OF THE SHIELD ON WWE TV has been Reigns, mostly, and Rollins for dat sell at TLC.


----------



## Stroker Ace

I'm all for giving jobbers the chance to shine, but 3MB getting more screen time and mic work than The Shield is irritating. Especially when the group is far more relevant.

Last night was the first time I actually wanted Teddy to come out and make a tag match, figures. I agree that they need more matches.

Plus Ambrose is slowly beginning to show more skin, I'm so close to getting him topless in just those pants and boots. WWE better not deprive me of that.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Srdjan99 said:


> I say the WWE cuts their losses and return Miz to heel. Have both him and Orton as the masterminds of the Shield.


That'd be awful, they would just become lackeys, a complete waste of talent and what is an interesting angle actually.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

The only way the shield leader would work if it's lesnar. Not punk, Orton, HHH, or anyone. Lesnar is the sword to the shield. 

I'm also getting sick of the same shit. Shield comes out then.... "feed me" plays


----------



## Itami

I'd cry if Orton is revealed to be the leader.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Oxitron said:


> lol @ this poll.
> 
> The only ones who have done something worthwhile AS PART OF THE SHIELD ON WWE TV has been Reigns, mostly, and Rollins for dat sell at TLC.


What about those promos? Ambrose is clearly above the other two in that regard. And you mention Rollins' selling? He did a cool looking, dangerous bump but Ambrose is the selling king.

I love all three of them. The only thing I'd change is they start wearing regular wrestling attires when wrestling matches.


----------



## Asenath

iDogBea said:


> Plus Ambrose is slowly beginning to show more skin, I'm so close to getting him topless in just those pants and boots. WWE better not deprive me of that.


Dat Back. :ass


----------



## truk83

Not to mention they do work for somebody, Vince McMahon. Unless I am just left to assume that they are currently wrestling WWE PPV's for free of charge. The idea that they work for no one is absurd. Vince needs to come out, and set these punks straight. He should tell them that they are fighting for their jobs, and that if either man interferes in any of the matches, in an effort to help their member of the Shield to win, they will all be fired, and exiled from the WWE forever. Vince tells them that they work for him, and that he is the boss. He explains that he understands their passion to make a name, but the time has come to prove themselves by themselves.

Vince says he wants to know what the hell he is paying them for. He tells them that he wants to see what drives The Shield, and what makes these three men worth anything to him, and his legendary company. Vince tells them that there is a dress code change, and they must have wrestling attire, and not SWAT Team clothing because they are hardly enforcing the law for the good of the people. He tells them that if they can't find proper wrestling attire, then they can leave this building now.

Mr. McMahon says that tonight the beginning, and the end happens, but for who. Vince tells Roman Reigns that he sees something special in him, and he sees that Reigns has unruly strength. Vince tells Roman that he wants to put his strength to the test, and so tonight he goes up against Ryback one on one. Why Ryback? Simple, since Ryback has already been pinned by CM Punk, it still was not considered a very credible loss for him. If Reigns can pull off a hard fought victory vs Ryback it raises plenty of questions.

First, what is Reigns doing with the other two when he just defeated Ryback himself? It raises concern. Have Ryback work an in ring injury during the match vs Roman. Possibly act as though he twisted his ankle performing a move. Nursing an injury is blood in the water for Reigns, and helps keep face for Ryback since he isn't 100%. Having Ryback attacked backstage is obvious. Injuring himself during a match is some what realistic. Reigns takes advantage, and gets the clean pin over Ryback. Reigns defeats Ryback would be a big deal.

Vince then informs Dean Ambrose that tonight he is in a match that will place him in the Elimination Chamber should he win. Vince tells Ambrose that his opponent will be Kofi Kingston. Ambrose should win, and kick out of "Trouble in Paradise". Adding to his persona for being a tough son of a bitch. Of course Wade may get involved distracting Kingston at some point, and making him vulnerable during his match. Possibly Wade does some commentary during the match. Ambrose gets a much needed victory, and advances to the Elimination Chamber.

Because Vince is weary, but cannot prove that Wade, and Dean were in cahoots he makes Seth Rollins next match for the IC title vs Wade Barrett. Wade wins the match after Dean Ambrose comes in, and costs Seth a win. Ambrose would explain that his job was on the line because he couldn't have the boss think that Wade helped him win his match otherwise he would be gone, and out of a job. He tells Seth Rollins that this is all business. Ambrose shakes hands with Wade, and walks off. This turns Seth face eventually. The following week questions will need to be answered. 

Perhaps the build start on twitter. Seth Rollins may say that he will be opening Raw come hell, or high water, and wanting answers. Reigns tweets that for months the three of them were beating on Ryback, and for what? Reigns says that he defeated Ryback without a crooked referee. Reigns says he doesn't need them, and that he is the Shield. Dean would then tweet that he is going to Elimination, and coming out the winner. Raw opens with Seth in he middle of the ring. Dean comes down finally on his own without Roman Reigns. Ambrose explains to Rollins that he meant nothing personal, and that he wants to come to the ring, and settle this like adults.

Rollins tells Ambrose he costs him his chance at wearing gold around his waist. Rollins says that it has been a dream for him to wear the Intercontinental title because it's can be a stepping stone to greatness for those that are lucky enough to wear it. Ambrose enters the ring telling Rollins that he had to do what he had to do. Dean says by costing Rollins the match it proves his innocence to Vince in regards to Wade coming down during his match with Kingston. Rollins says that Dean can't prove whether, or not costing Seth his title shot would change Vince's mind.

Ryback's music hits. He comes running out, and both Rollins, and Ambrose begin to annihilate him. Reigns then appears, and both Rollins, and Dean wave him down to the ring. He gets in, and clears house, and helps Ryback fight off Rollins, and Ambrose. Rollins leaves, but Ambrose is kept in the ring. Ryback, and Reigns destroy Ambrose while Rollins walks off to the back. Reigns shakes the hand of Ryback, and they leave. Dean stays heel, Reigns go over as a face, and Rollins eventually turns "face" feuding with Barrett. 

This scenario is a logical way to smoothly break them apart, but turning them into stars during the process. Ambrose goes to Elimination Chamber, and proves his work ethic. Reigns goes over as another "face" powerhouse with Ryback, and gets a small rub off of his popularity by helping him out. Rollins starts a feud with Barrett, and begins his face run in a mid card that needs stars like him. I could imagine Rollins as IC champ sooner than later. Barrett can easily move on to bigger things if that should happen.


----------



## iamnotanugget

truk83 said:


> Not to mention they do work for somebody, Vince McMahon. Unless I am just left to assume that they are currently wrestling WWE PPV's for free of charge. The idea that they work for no one is absurd. Vince needs to come out, and set these punks straight. He should tell them that they are fighting for their jobs, and that if either man interferes in any of the matches, in an effort to help their member of the Shield to win, they will all be fired, and exiled from the WWE forever. Vince tells them that they work for him, and that he is the boss. He explains that he understands their passion to make a name, but the time has come to prove themselves by themselves.
> 
> Vince says he wants to know what the hell he is paying them for. He tells them that he wants to see what drives The Shield, and what makes these three men worth anything to him, and his legendary company. Vince tells them that there is a dress code change, and they must have wrestling attire, and not SWAT Team clothing because they are hardly enforcing the law for the good of the people. He tells them that if they can't find proper wrestling attire, then they can leave this building now.
> 
> Mr. McMahon says that tonight the beginning, and the end happens, but for who. Vince tells Roman Reigns that he sees something special in him, and he sees that Reigns has unruly strength. Vince tells Roman that he wants to put his strength to the test, and so tonight he goes up against Ryback one on one. Why Ryback? Simple, since Ryback has already been pinned by CM Punk, it still was not considered a very credible loss for him. If Reigns can pull off a hard fought victory vs Ryback it raises plenty of questions.
> 
> First, what is Reigns doing with the other two when he just defeated Ryback himself? It raises concern. Have Ryback work an in ring injury during the match vs Roman. Possibly act as though he twisted his ankle performing a move. Nursing an injury is blood in the water for Reigns, and helps keep face for Ryback since he isn't 100%. Having Ryback attacked backstage is obvious. Injuring himself during a match is some what realistic. Reigns takes advantage, and gets the clean pin over Ryback. Reigns defeats Ryback would be a big deal.
> 
> Vince then informs Dean Ambrose that tonight he is in a match that will place him in the Elimination Chamber should he win. Vince tells Ambrose that his opponent will be Kofi Kingston. Ambrose should win, and kick out of "Trouble in Paradise". Adding to his persona for being a tough son of a bitch. Of course Wade may get involved distracting Kingston at some point, and making him vulnerable during his match. Possibly Wade does some commentary during the match. Ambrose gets a much needed victory, and advances to the Elimination Chamber.
> 
> Because Vince is weary, but cannot prove that Wade, and Dean were in cahoots he makes Seth Rollins next match for the IC title vs Wade Barrett. Wade wins the match after Dean Ambrose comes in, and costs Seth a win. Ambrose would explain that his job was on the line because he couldn't have the boss think that Wade helped him win his match otherwise he would be gone, and out of a job. He tells Seth Rollins that this is all business. Ambrose shakes hands with Wade, and walks off. This turns Seth face eventually. The following week questions will need to be answered.
> 
> Perhaps the build start on twitter. Seth Rollins may say that he will be opening Raw come hell, or high water, and wanting answers. Reigns tweets that for months the three of them were beating on Ryback, and for what? Reigns says that he defeated Ryback without a crooked referee. Reigns says he doesn't need them, and that he is the Shield. Dean would then tweet that he is going to Elimination, and coming out the winner. Raw opens with Seth in he middle of the ring. Dean comes down finally on his own without Roman Reigns. Ambrose explains to Rollins that he meant nothing personal, and that he wants to come to the ring, and settle this like adults.
> 
> Rollins tells Ambrose he costs him his chance at wearing gold around his waist. Rollins says that it has been a dream for him to wear the Intercontinental title because it's can be a stepping stone to greatness for those that are lucky enough to wear it. Ambrose enters the ring telling Rollins that he had to do what he had to do. Dean says by costing Rollins the match it proves his innocence to Vince in regards to Wade coming down during his match with Kingston. Rollins says that Dean can't prove whether, or not costing Seth his title shot would change Vince's mind.
> 
> Ryback's music hits. He comes running out, and both Rollins, and Ambrose begin to annihilate him. Reigns then appears, and both Rollins, and Dean wave him down to the ring. He gets in, and clears house, and helps Ryback fight off Rollins, and Ambrose. Rollins leaves, but Ambrose is kept in the ring. Ryback, and Reigns destroy Ambrose while Rollins walks off to the back. Reigns shakes the hand of Ryback, and they leave. Dean stays heel, Reigns go over as a face, and Rollins eventually turns "face" feuding with Barrett.
> 
> This scenario is a logical way to smoothly break them apart, but turning them into stars during the process. Ambrose goes to Elimination Chamber, and proves his work ethic. Reigns goes over as another "face" powerhouse with Ryback, and gets a small rub off of his popularity by helping him out. Rollins starts a feud with Barrett, and begins his face run in a mid card that needs stars like him. I could imagine Rollins as IC champ sooner than later. Barrett can easily move on to bigger things if that should happen.


Hey how come you don't work for the creative team? Amazing.


----------



## Oxidamus

Tony Tornado said:


> What about those promos? Ambrose is clearly above the other two in that regard. And you mention Rollins' selling? He did a cool looking, dangerous bump but Ambrose is the selling king.
> 
> I love all three of them. The only thing I'd change is they start wearing regular wrestling attires when wrestling matches.


Their promos are shit because of the stupid way they have to do them with the fucking camera cuts anyway.

I probably should've said "dat bump" instead.
Reigns has done some shit I didn't expect, Rollins took a massive dangerous bump, all the while Ambrose hasn't really done anything really interesting, especially considering how fucking ridiculously good people make him out to be


----------



## Eddie Ray

Oxitron said:


> Their promos are shit because of the stupid way they have to do them with the fucking camera cuts anyway.
> 
> I probably should've said "dat bump" instead.
> Reigns has done some shit I didn't expect, Rollins took a massive dangerous bump, all the while Ambrose hasn't really done anything really interesting, especially considering how fucking ridiculously good people make him out to be


youtube 'dean ambrose FCW' or 'Jon Moxley'


----------



## NoLeafClover

I desperately want another sit down interview with The Shield. They are become the generic "run-in" group now, and are starting to lose their aura. WWE needs to keep them relevant and their mission in the forefront of fans' minds.

That first sit down interview with Michael Cole got everyone buzzing, and I think a follow up one now, after everything that has happened, would do them a lot of good. This continued run in and power bomb a babyface is going to lose its novelty fast...I mean, it already has started too.


----------



## Kazzenn

Eddie Ray said:


> youtube 'dean ambrose FCW' or 'Jon Moxley'


That isn't WWE television which is what he was saying.

Saying their promos are shit though is absolutely laughable and saying Rollins just had that one bump and that's it is also ridiculous. All 3 members should get credit for putting on a fantastic match at TLC.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kazzenn said:


> Saying their promos are shit though is absolutely laughable and saying Rollins just had that one bump and that's it is also ridiculous. All 3 members should get credit for putting on a fantastic match at TLC.


I said they're shit because of the way they have their cameras, the cuts and shit, I can't stand it.
Rollins and Ambrose did nothing out of the ordinary, partially because I had higher expectations from them than I did for Reigns.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched their part on Raw last night. Im going to Mania and hope they make an entrance. Just hearing the beginning of their music and seeing so many in the crowd standing up looks freaking awesome. Would be great experiencing something like that.

This Ryback feud really scares me, I understand having Ryback look strong but I just hate how he just throws these guys around for a minute before succumbing to the numbers game. If they wanna push Reigns as a monster and muscle of the group have him be able to stand up to Ryback.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Dat Back. :ass


Dem abs and arms. :bateman

Last night was the first time he went full on sleeveless, I can tell he's been lifting. 5 fucking minutes was hardly long enough.


----------



## Hera

Hopefully we get a new handy cam vid on Smackdown saying they're entering the rumble this week. Most of their promo work has been on Smackdown anyway. They're certainly in the rumble match that's for sure.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Brock as the leader or no leader it the only way to go. But whatever they do they need to accelerate the storyline because they're quickly becoming the "convenient booking tool to get out of finishes".


----------



## Tony Tornado

Oxitron said:


> Reigns has done some shit I didn't expect, Rollins took a massive dangerous bump, all the while Ambrose hasn't really done anything really interesting, especially considering how fucking ridiculously good people make him out to be


God is in the details. Watch Ambrose carefully and you'll see why so many people like him. He's brilliant and has his character down to a T.


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> Dem abs and arms. :bateman
> 
> Last night was the first time he went full on sleeveless, I can tell he's been lifting. 5 fucking minutes was hardly long enough.


I thought for sure him and Reigns would be in a match, that's why they were sleeveless (since Rollings was too in NXT)...but nope, I guess they're PPV exclusive or some shit.

sleeveless ambrose is very delicious though I agree


----------



## Chrome

Last night was a huge letdown, for me at least. Ambrose and Foley in the same ring could've been a great segment if both men were given mic time, and began planting the seeds for the Ambrose/Foley feud we should've have gotten last year. But nah, Ryback had to come out too soon. fpalm


----------



## mb1025

ChromeMan said:


> Last night was a huge letdown, for me at least. Ambrose and Foley in the same ring could've been a great segment if both men were given mic time, and began planting the seeds for the Ambrose/Foley feud we should've have gotten last year. But nah, Ryback had to come out too soon. fpalm


Foley can barely move. If he was in any condition to wrestle he would have done so when he and Punk were going at it. 

No point in starting anything if Foley doesn't plan on wrestling.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I don't mean to sound outrageous or anything, I'm not saying anyone can say with certainty that he'll even be a main eventer. But WWE needs change, it needs a hardcore, real, rebel character, and it needs a face that's exciting every single week like Rock and Austin were (and like no one else has been since, in my opinion). I know Ambrose is a natural heel, but you could say the same about Stone Cold.

Could Ambrose be the FACE of the company? Could he even be a main event face at all? Or is he just gonna be a heel? I know this is looking yrs ahead probably, but the dude's incredible NOW, and he's sounds and acts like no one that's come before. And btw, he's taller than HBK, Austin, and Punk


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Of course. His character will evolve over time and if or when he becomes the face or at least one of the top guys, he's not gonna look like he does right now. The Shield is just the beginning. People hate on them cuz they hate indy darlings for no good reason and it pains them for some reason to see these guys become successful. Ambrose will be huge one day, a talent like that just can't be stopped.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

People who know his talent will not claim this to be so farfetched even though it certainly is a pipe dream. 

Anyone who thinks average sized workers from the indies are all "vanilla midgets" will think this is total fanboy nonsense.

Could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

In this era of the company? nope. He could be the next top heel though. A successor to Punk.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Big fan of Ambrose here and I think his ceiling is having a career similar to The Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase. May get an individual belt but nothing above the midcard belts, may be a tag champ. He could become a prominent superstar but never face of the company IMO. BTW obviously I hope I'm wrong and Ambrose has a well-decorated career.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Probably not. But it's more down to Vince.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



Hailsabin said:


> People who know his talent will not claim this to be so farfetched even though it certainly is a pipe dream.
> 
> Anyone who thinks average sized workers from the indies are all "vanilla midgets" will think this is total fanboy nonsense.
> 
> Could be a recipe for disaster.


When ppl watch WWE, they don't just dismiss someone with an indy reputation. That's a point made here on the forums, it doesn't matter when you're watching a guy right in front of you. Cesaro, Bryan, and Punk are all over right now.

The dude's 6'4", taller than Cena, HBK, Austin, and Punk. Ambrose is awesome on the mic, and has so much time to improve anyway (he's 27; most guys become main eventers in their 30's). He's lean, but so is Punk, HBK, and Austin.

I know its crazy to talk yrs ahead about main eventers, but the reality is that non-main eventers are the ones getting promoted to the main event. And, guys like Angle, Lesnar, and Sheamus won world titles within a yr of their debut, so there's no forced waiting period to pay your dues if WWE thinks the guy's ready. How many non-main eventers are ahead of Ambrose? Ziggler, Sandow? I think he's ahead of Cesaro, and I'm a huge Cesaro fan. Maybe he's years away, I don't know, but the dude's incredible _and unique._ I'm convinced the problem facing wrestling is that its all been done before, nothing is shocking. Ambrose looks and sounds unlike any big star that's come before him, and the dude's just scary.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



KeepinItReal said:


> When ppl watch WWE, they don't just dismiss someone with an indy reputation. That's a point made here on the forums, it doesn't matter when you're watching a guy right in front of you. Cesaro, Bryan, and Punk are all over right now.
> 
> The dude's 6'4", taller than Cena, HBK, Austin, and Punk. Ambrose is awesome on the mic, and has so much time to improve anyway (he's 27; most guys become main eventers in their 30's). He's lean, but so is Punk, HBK, and Austin.
> 
> I know its crazy to talk yrs ahead about main eventers, but the reality is that non-main eventers are the ones getting promoted to the main event. And, guys like Angle, Lesnar, and Sheamus won world titles within a yr of their debut, so there's no forced waiting period to pay your dues if WWE thinks the guy's ready. How many non-main eventers are ahead of Ambrose? Ziggler, Sandow? I think he's ahead of Cesaro, and I'm a huge Cesaro fan. Maybe he's years away, I don't know, but the dude's incredible _and unique._ I'm convinced the problem facing wrestling is that its all been done before, nothing is shocking. Ambrose looks and sounds unlike any big star that's come before him, and the dude's just scary.


I'm only speaking in parody form of what some posters claim with their unusual/Vince's superstar model mindset.

Agreed about wrestling having a hard time doing something completely original. The key is new workers in the mix. Which, Ambrose would fit the mold for. Combined with his interesting and different approach to the biz for WWE. That alone has him suited for stardom. We'll have to wait and see how his career plays out of course. Not saying he'll be the face of the company or something, but he could possibly be huge. Or better way to word it is he's talented enough to be given the ball and possibly run with it.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

It's a possibility. It depends how WWE would use him. Just let him loose with his promos and not limit him of what he does best. I always think that his best promos are the ones that are in backstage or anywhere outside of the arena. Maybe when he leave the Shield, he can still do those self distorted camera promos but by himself bu there's nothing wrong with some live mic promos either. I think thats all he really needs to succeed to become a top star.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Nope. He is good and all, but he doesnt have the look. Look in the past, we have had guys like Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock, Sammartino, Cena and somehow Bret.

Hogan, personafied the all american at his time.
Stone Cold, Was the american badass *******.
Cena, Is that american patriot solder guy.

That´s what Vince looks for. Someone who can personify USA and on that be muscles.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



FredForeskinn said:


> Nope. He is good and all, but he doesnt have the look. Look in the past, we have had guys like Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock, Sammartino, Cena and somehow Bret.
> 
> Hogan, personafied the all american at his time.
> Stone Cold, Was the american badass *******.
> Cena, Is that american patriot solder guy.
> 
> That´s what Vince looks for. Someone who can personify USA and on that be muscles.


Punk and Stone Cold look like psycho/badasses. Also Triple H has an incredible physique, but he's no pretty boy, and that was part of what made him a great heel and face. Honestly I never think wrestlers are held back by their look unless they're REALLY small or their face just makes them look weak. I hate to say it but I think that means Daniel Bryan, which is why he has the massive beard, cuz w/o it he just screams "average joe, not a tough guy." Dean Ambrose may not look like a hulked out monster, but he does look like a psycho, and he plays that character well. I really admire the guy, his face is kinda 'ugly' and he's developed the character for it.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Dean Ambrose face of the company....

I've heard some ideas and some possibilities for other wrestlers but this might take the cake.


----------



## blur

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Nope.

He looks like a...idk how to describe it, he looks like a heel, he'll be in Punk's shoes one day.

Face of the company would probably go to the guys who are still down at NXT, guys like Curtis, Bateman, Ohno, or even Seth Rollins. 

No Ryback's going to be the face of the company.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



KeepinItReal said:


> Punk and Stone Cold look like psycho/badasses. Also Triple H has an incredible physique, but he's no pretty boy, and that was part of what made him a great heel and face. Honestly I never think wrestlers are held back by their look unless they're REALLY small or their face just makes them look weak. I hate to say it but I think that means Daniel Bryan, which is why he has the massive beard, cuz w/o it he just screams "average joe, not a tough guy." Dean Ambrose may not look like a hulked out monster, but he does look like a psycho, and he plays that character well. I really admire the guy, his face is kinda 'ugly' and he's developed the character for it.


I agree with you. I dont think they look for a psycho looking guy as face of the company.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



icecab21 said:


> *he is not in good shape or anything to be much of anything*. his promo is really the only thing i have seen about him that is interesting, and that's because he can be like heath ledgers joker.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Unfortunately not. Ambrose has charisma to spare, is a strong worker and definitely has that intangible 'it factor', but it's a different kind of 'it factor' from guys like Cena/Rock/Austin/Hogan. Not to say he couldn't be at main event level or carry one of the top-tier belts, but he'll never be the guy that sells ridiculous amounts of merchandise and is a hero to the casuals and kids.

The argument that 'you can't hold talent like that down' is completely invalid because if there is one thing that WWE are guilty of it's dropping the ball on talented wrestlers. There is an endless list of guys that were the total package: incredible in-ring work, the look, brilliant mic work but ruined with bad booking or backstage politics.


----------



## ColeMiner91

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Dean Ambrose is destined for great things. He just has far, far too much talent for the E to piss it away. 

I think at some point Dean will be one of the major players, perhaps not as a "babyface", but I could see hum getting massively over as a tweener. He honestly screams WWE champion to me
"


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

It's funny when people say Dean would be like Punk, when in fact that is so close to the top guy anyways. If Cena has been forced to retire early last year, Punk would have been the top face by default, so being on Punks level one day is actually a good thing for Dean. And on that note, anyone who is good enough to be number two probably has the potential to be number one, it's one more spot, folks.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

*LOL no. He is a good little talent but he's nowhere near the kind of guy who the WWE would make the face of their company.*


----------



## NO!

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



FredForeskinn said:


> I agree with you. I dont think they look for a psycho looking guy as face of the company.



So by agreeing with his comment and saying "I dont think they look for a psycho looking guy as face of the company", that basically means they didn't look for Stone Cold to be the face of the company, which contradicts your comment earlier on this thread.

They never really emphasized that Steve Austin was an american at all either, which you implied they did earlier as well. I don't see how that's a necessity. 

As for Ambrose, he's a very talented talker and he can back it up in the ring. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE wasted him, but I fail to see why he can't be one of the top guys if utilized properly.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

No way Dean Ambrose will never be the face of company hes not exactly good looking to be on all the posters and promote WWE. One indy is enough meaning CM Punk. Dean Ambrose is just gonna be a mid carder


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

No. He's too small and not outstanding enough in any other area either.


----------



## Ponpon

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

*FACE* of the company? I don't think so.
Yep, not gonna happen. Main eventers =/= Face of the company.


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I can't see Ambrose as a face, it just doesn't fit his character. He could be the next big villain, though!


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Nope, Rollins has a better chance


----------



## mellison24

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Ofc he can, but not yet. You have Ziggler, Bryan, Cody Rhodes ahead of him in that respect (imo) and others I'm sure. Even Miz is nearer to being face of the company than Ambrose. Eventually, maybe.


----------



## NeyNey

If people think Ambrose or Rollins are more impressive than Reigns, it's just the way it is. :young 
There is no right and wrong about it. 

I don't wanna watch wrestlers through a monocle with a critical look on my face and a glas wine in my hand and discuss about statistical bullshit. That's fuckin boring.


> I thought for sure him and Reigns would be in a match, that's why they were sleeveless


Haha, me too. :lol ... :vettel


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

I don't like the direction, that the Shield are heading. They've died down for the past few weeks, and their presence isn't as big as what it use to be. Hopefully they start having matches to freshen things up. The Rock/Punk and Cena/Ziggler feuds are overshadowing the Shield.


----------



## Hawksea

Didn't I tell you Shield fanboys before? They are the ADR of stables. And they're already way past their 15 minutes. They'll be sent back to their posts at Walmart soon.

Nexus >>>>>>>>>> Shield


----------



## Asenath

GO HOME.

No one wants to play with you.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> GO HOME.
> 
> No one wants to play with you.


Well, that was uncalled for.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

They should really bring Paige up as the female member. Imagine The Shield's music start when there's a shitty Kaitlyn vs anybody match and the boys come out on the normal way. They would just sit there on the ramp and suddenly Paige comes through the crowd and fucks every diva in the ring while The Shield is watching. Then she would go make out with Ambrose.


----------



## Bushmaster

Then that would make Ambrose look like the leader. Cuz only the leader gets the pussy in a stable 8*D
But I like the idea of her as a part of the Shield. There are plenty of injustices amongst the Divas and they need to get involved there too.


----------



## Snothlisberger

The Cynical Heel said:


> They should really bring Paige up as the female member. Imagine The Shield's music start when there's a shitty Kaitlyn vs anybody match and the boys come out on the normal way. They would just sit there on the ramp and suddenly Paige comes through the crowd and fucks every diva in the ring while The Shield is watching. Then she would go make out with Ambrose.


:lmao: love it


----------



## Itami

The Cynical Heel said:


> Then she would go make out with Ambrose.


Or they can bite each other... Ambrose seems to love that EHEM


----------



## Kazzenn

The Cynical Heel said:


> They should really bring Paige up as the female member. Imagine The Shield's music start when there's a shitty Kaitlyn vs anybody match and the boys come out on the normal way. They would just sit there on the ramp and suddenly Paige comes through the crowd and fucks every diva in the ring while The Shield is watching. Then she would go make out with Ambrose.


Don't know if you meant for this to be funny but that totally just made me laugh my ass off. The image of some random pale girl destroying people and then has a make out session with Ambrose while Rollins does whatever he does and Reigns just stares blankly with their theme in the background is too goddamn funny.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

If Kane with or without the mask can be on posters, so can Ambrose. I know Kane has a more outrageous, cartoony, out-of-this-world look, but I don't think WWE is opposed to marketing someone who looks and acts like a psycho. He's not as good-looking as Orton or Austin, but there's not some cardinal rule within WWE that they'll only put pretty boys out there. They promote multiple stars, and then see who sticks to determine who gets to stay in the main event and who gets to be the one or two top guyss. They will promote him as a main eventer, they're not just gonna sit on the guy cuz he's not pretty. Once he's a main eventer, we'll see how fans respond and how important he is to storylines. I'm sure he'll be a main event heel well before he's ever made a main even face (if he's ever a main event face), so any internal WWE bias about the look is not a challenge. He's a BADASS, not a role model.

Austin wasn't all-American, he was a challenge to the system. Attitude meant he was a rebel, he wasn't an athlete showing sportsmanship, he brought an "anything can happen" feeling. It wasn't just a wrestling card, the wrestling card was a stage for a bigger story about characters we were attached to. Its a lot like the nWo, where it wasn't about wrestling as much as who the wrestlers were and what they were about. Dean Ambrose can bring that. Ambrose can make it a story about the wrestlers themselves, and how they'll one-up eachother on Monday night. I just feel like everyone else is stale and repetitive RELATIVELY SPEAKING, even CM Punk, who I can't begin to glorify as someone who isn't stale and repetitive.

No one in WWE is religiously opposed to thinking outside the box. Vince McMahon has radically changed pro wrestling, sometimes for good and sometimes not for good, a dozen times since he took over in 1981ish, and ratings have been consistently falling for over a decade. If they have a bright idea (and they think about this more than we do), they'll try it.


----------



## WWETheShield

CM Punk If The Godfather Of The Shield
I Will Make Them An Offer They Can't Refuse

unk2


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Anybody can be the face of the company - as long as the company wants them to. Sabu could have been the face of the company had they pushed that. I could be the face of the company if they pushed that too. 

I hope that answers your questions, and hopefully brings to an end yet another pointless guess thread here based on the current flavour of the week. 

#Ambroseforworldchampwooooo etc


----------



## JY57

they have a promo on Smackdown.

Seems like that is the only time they can talk is on the Blue Brand.


----------



## NeyNey

JY57 said:


> they have a promo on Smackdown.
> 
> Seems like that is the only time they can talk is on the Blue Brand.





Spoiler: Smackdown






> Shield backstage promo from a self-shot camera. (It's back!) Shield stated they tried to hold Mick accountable for all the kids who injured themselves emulating his hardcore style. (...)


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Absolutely not.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Way too soon to tell.

We haven't even seen him have a singles match in WWE yet. The criticism of Moxley was always that his matches never lived up to his promos, who knows if he'll mesh with the WWE style?


----------



## Masked Legend

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

No


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



Why didn't Vince let them give that promo live on Raw?!! 

UGH


----------



## The XL

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Absolutely not. He's solid, but Christ. I've never seen a more overrated prospect in my 17 years of watching wrestling. He's midcard level talent.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

right now he's nothing in the WWE


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


I swear this promo will be the death of me


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

how is this considered to be small and out of shape?









get a grip.

on a more serious note, he is a natural heel but could thrive as a sympathetic top babyface who fights his 'inner demons'. he would make a good redemption story.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Could he? Yes. Will he? Probably not.

But he could be a #2 or #3 guy, which isn't bad.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

The face of the company? Probably not, but the best anti-hero. (Although he's so great that he might get cheered.) If you compare the guy with SCSA for example, he doesn't have the look to represent all audiences... and that's what makes him so great.


----------



## Eddie Ray

...and the rumoured dean ambrose push begins...


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I don't think he's taller than Stone Cold or Cena, billed height ≠ real height


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Could definitely see him winning the WHC, and maybe the WWE Title. The sky is the limit for him as a heel. Don't know if I see him being a mega-face, maybe a tweener.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Triple H is quite high on Dean Ambrose so it is a possibility that he can be the top guy. Ambrose has a unique look to him that will make for a great Anti-hero. So yes, Dean Ambrose could have a chance at being the top guy depending on how his character evolves. Never say never.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



That's irrelevant said:


> Triple H is quite high on Dean Ambrose so it is a possibility that he can be the top guy. Ambrose has a unique look to him that will make for a great Anti-hero. So yes, Dean Ambrose could have a chance at being the top guy depending on how his character evolves. Never say never.


agreed. When Cena debuted you'd never have guessed he'd be where he is today. same with Punk in some respect (no pun intended lol). people change and no doubt ambrose will grow ever more comfortable in the WWE...and of course his management backing helps a lot.


----------



## MarkyMark88

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I think he coukd be THE heel of his era. But I dont think the face of the company. He will basically be Triple H. Huhe heel that is a big deal, but not quite Austin or Rock. Someonr needs to be the villain snd he does it great.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I don't think so. He's one hell of a worker but I can' seem him as the face of the company. He doesn't have what the 'E' usually looks for in their faces of the company. Still who says he can't be great by not being the face? He'll be one hell of an asset to the WWE, that's for sure.


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Yes!


----------



## CYoung1

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

He's got the talent to be the best performer in the WWE. However, I could never imagine Ambrose as the Make-A-Wish good guy that will forever-more be the person advertised as the "face of the company". I could definitely see him fulfilling the role that Punk is in at the moment, where he is widely considered the best but will never be seen as the top guy.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Ambrose has all the tools to become a star, IMO. That being said, I don't think he'll become the actual FACE of the company. I can see him being the #1 heel in the company for a long time down the road though.


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*










Pointless threads filled with idle speculation continue to plague this otherwise splendid online community.


----------



## LokiAmbrose

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


That's what I waited for months! MONTHS!! Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Asenath

TheFranticJane said:


> Well, that was uncalled for.


I apologize for being short tempered. I've been sick for the last week, and still feel like I've been punched in the face. That poster, though, has been in our largely-celebratory discussion thread raining on our parade. 


Re: Paige - I love Paige. I think she might be ready to debut soon. But I don't want her coming in with a romance angle, or affiliated with an already-strong male character or stable. I want her coming in independent and strong. My opinion.

Re: Smackdown Spoilers - OMG!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I kinda want Reigns to start acting like Charles Bronson. He could be much bigger, Samoan version of Paul Kersey.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



HerbUWF said:


> Pointless threads filled with idle speculation continue to plague this otherwise splendid online community.


Every thread is pointless, we don't work for WWE. And idle speculation? As opposed to proactive speculation? I think WWE has a great roster, but lacks a great, unpredictable, badass FACE. That's why this matters a lot to me. I can certainly see why he could just be the heel forever, and that would be awesome too.


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



KeepinItReal said:


> Every thread is pointless, we don't work for WWE. And idle speculation? As opposed to proactive speculation? I think WWE has a great roster, but lacks a great, unpredictable, badass FACE. That's why this matters a lot to me. I can certainly see why he could just be the heel forever, and that would be awesome too.


Quit rambling. I was bringing attention to the fact that this thread asking if a new wrestler whom to the best of my knowledge hasn't even had a one on one match in the WWE yet could be the face of the company - utterly pointless to speculate.

Might as well be a thread called "Who will win Royal Rumble 2015"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Jesus. He's still settling in. When the Shield break, and he goes solo, then we can start speculating about this shit. 

For all we know, he could be the guy who ends up jobbing on Superstars and only smart ass crowds pop for him. Or, he could end up in the main event of Wrestlemania wrestling for, or defending, the WWE title.


----------



## Eddie Ray

lets all take a moment to appreciate Dean Ambrose's amazing facial expressions


----------



## HerbUWF

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jesus. He's still settling in. When the Shield break, and he goes solo, then we can start speculating about this shit.
> 
> For all we know, he could be the guy who ends up jobbing on Superstars and only smart ass crowds pop for him. Or, he could end up in the main event of Wrestlemania wrestling for, or defending, the WWE title.


Exactly. So stupid to waste time predicting anything right now. Anybody seriously contributing to this thread needs to have a word with themselves.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



> And on that note, anyone who is good enough to be number two probably has the potential to be number one, it's one more spot, folks.


Not really. There's a world of difference between 1 and 2.

It's not even about talent, he's just not the type of person who carries the company. For some reason, I can't see Dean Ambrose hugging kids at Make A Wish and cracking poop jokes.

There's no question he could be the top heel, for whatever that's worth. Several people could do that, though.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I'd put my money on Roman Reigns over Ambrose as a future face of the company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

It would be difficult, but not impossible. The dude is seriously talented, a lot more than most of the guys on the roster, and the cream almost always tend to rise to the top. Top guy is still a long shot, though. TBH, it's difficult to predict these type of things.


----------



## Honey Bucket

iDogBea said:


> Why didn't Vince let them give that promo live on Raw?!!
> 
> UGH


This x a million. I'll let it slide if they give them a promo with Foley somewhere along the line before Wrestlemania or something, but if not it's such a fucking waste, the stupid fools.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

Nobody is in the right position to tell this (enough of this 'oh he's not what they're looking for' shit, you are not Vince McMahon's fucking receptionist). However, if he did manage to reach the top spot I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



-Extra- said:


> I'd put my money on Roman Reigns over Ambrose as a future face of the company.


At this point me too.. if he picks up Deans mic work and Seth ring work.. He's be top dog easy..


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

*Nope.*


----------



## DegenerateXX

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

No. Just no.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not really. There's a world of difference between 1 and 2.
> 
> It's not even about talent, he's just not the type of person who carries the company. *For some reason, I can't see Dean Ambrose hugging kids at Make A Wish and cracking poop jokes.*
> 
> There's no question he could be the top heel, for whatever that's worth. Several people could do that, though.


And could you see Stone Cold Steve Austin doing that? I'm not saying Ambrose is the next face of the company as I do believe it's extremely unlikely, but it's not impossible, he'd make a great anti-hero imo.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*










I think he's too good to not at least win a few world titles though.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*

I really like Roman Reigns, but mic skills is the hardest part to pick up. Rock, Cena, and Hogan were never incredible in the ring, but if you can talk like them you'll be a star. And no matter Austin's in-ring skills, it was his stories that made him the most popular of all time.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I still maintain that the other members of the Shield need to slowly become more wary of Ambrose. You can just tell by his mannerisms that the guy's not right in the head.


----------



## Itami

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> This x a million. I'll let it slide if they give them a promo with Foley somewhere along the line before Wrestlemania or something, but if not it's such a fucking waste, the stupid fools.


Hopefully they'll at least replay the video on Raw, which I think they will. More people need to see it.

I wonder if they'll actually start a program with Foley... I don't expect him to wrestle in his condition, but he can be with Orton/Sheamus/Ryback at WM. Orton can turn heel in the match and leave the other guys laying for The Shield to beat up. Everybody wins!


----------



## TheFranticJane

Itami said:


> Hopefully they'll at least replay the video on Raw, which I think they will. More people need to see it.
> 
> I wonder if they'll actually start a program with Foley... I don't expect him to wrestle in his condition, but he can be with Orton/Sheamus/Ryback at WM. Orton can turn heel in the match and leave the other guys laying for The Shield to beat up. Everybody wins!


I'd rather Ambrose pursue a personal vendetta against Foley than have the rest of them get involved.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, I'm still clinging on for that Ambrose/Foley programme somewhere down the line. Wouldn't want Foley to get back in the ring though however.


----------



## Itami

TheFranticJane said:


> I'd rather Ambrose pursue a personal vendetta against Foley than have the rest of them get involved.


Who doesn't? Maybe it might happen when they're broken up... but right now it's not smart to shove the other Shield members aside, especially during WM time. That's just cruel. Although I question if Foley would want to work with Ambrose. He only seems like like Ziggler/Miz. I guess he's not as smart as Regal.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Itami said:


> Who doesn't? Maybe it might happen when they're broken up... but right now it's not smart to shove the other Shield members aside, especially during WM time. That's just cruel. Although I question if Foley would want to work with Ambrose. He only seems like like Ziggler/Miz. I guess he's not as smart as Regal.


But, as I said, they need to begin to establish Ambrose as a loose cannon who cannot even be trusted within the confines of this small group.
Plant seeds that he's 'not quite right' and will do stuff against the wishes of his team mates. That is his character, after all, Ambrose is meant to be fucking crazy - the idea of him in a group at all still pisses me off.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



HerbUWF said:


> Exactly. So stupid to waste time predicting anything right now. Anybody seriously contributing to this thread needs to have a word with themselves.


Says the guy contributing to this thread.



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Nobody is in the right position to tell this (enough of this 'oh he's not what they're looking for' shit, you are not Vince McMahon's fucking receptionist). However, if he did manage to reach the top spot I wouldn't be surprised.


Me neither. Whether he becomes the face of the company or not, he'll definitely be a top heel for sure.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TheFranticJane said:


> But, as I said, they need to begin to establish Ambrose as a loose cannon who cannot even be trusted within the confines of this small group.
> Plant seeds that he's 'not quite right' and will do stuff against the wishes of his team mates. That is his character, after all, Ambrose is meant to be fucking crazy - the idea of him in a group at all still pisses me off.


I honestly don't trust Ambrose by himself in the hands of those idiotic writers. They're already starting to fuck them up as a group by not giving them a live follow up promo or any matches to further their story along.


----------



## Itami

TheFranticJane said:


> But, as I said, they need to begin to establish Ambrose as a loose cannon who cannot even be trusted within the confines of this small group.
> Plant seeds that he's 'not quite right' and will do stuff against the wishes of his team mates. That is his character, after all, Ambrose is meant to be fucking crazy - the idea of him in a group at all still pisses me off.


I love the idea, but it might be a little early for that. Unless they just establish him being crazy and not trust-worthy without planning to break them up. They could plant the seeds slowly I guess. Hopefully when that happens, it won't be the case of Seth/Roman beating him up as heels leaving Dean as a face. That'd be terrifying. It'd be better if Ambrose comes up with crazy ideas when it comes to attacking wrestlers with the others shaking their heads and thinking it might be too much. Seth can be a little disturbed while Reign just doesn't give a shit. Then Seth moves on and Reigns acts as an enforcer for Ambrose until he leaves him at some point too. THHEN you have Ambrose free to feud with people.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



wkdsoul said:


> At this point me too.. if he picks up Deans mic work and Seth ring work.. He's be top dog easy..


Too soon. He's green as grass. Paired up between two veterans he has great chemistry with, he's not stinking up the joint. He's actually acquitting himself quite well. But he still needs experience talking live in front of a bigger-than-the-NXT-audience arena, wrestling by himself, all that stuff.


----------



## Asenath

TheFranticJane said:


> But, as I said, they need to begin to establish Ambrose as a loose cannon who cannot even be trusted within the confines of this small group.
> Plant seeds that he's 'not quite right' and will do stuff against the wishes of his team mates. That is his character, after all, Ambrose is meant to be fucking crazy - the idea of him in a group at all still pisses me off.


I think it's too soon for this, too. We still don't know how these three became The Shield. They need to explore their chemistry and their bond before it starts being broken apart.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Ambrose shouldn't have an enforcer and, to be honest, I think Reigns will have more material success than Ambrose - even though Dean will most likely have far better feuds.
I think Ambrose should do something bad to Foley or some other part-timer that, as you said, leaves the others shocked. We can't have blood - nor would I want a guy like Foley to be blading at his age - but there's things they can do that will get just as big a reaction. Like the old Eddie Gilbert fireball trick, how long's it been since we've seen a Heel use a fireball?


----------



## Asenath

But Reigns isn't Ambrose's enforcer. They've been written as equals - alongside Rollins. That's why I hope there isn't a 'higher power' in the mix for the storyline. The idea of three men standing as equals, a collective with no one pulling their strings, is fascinating. How do they make their decisions? How did they decide their values?

I need to know these things before we even start discussing breaking up The Shield.


----------



## I Came To Play

The Rock concert was crying out for *Sierra, hotel, echo, india*


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> But Reigns isn't Ambrose's enforcer. They've been written as equals - alongside Rollins. That's why I hope there isn't a 'higher power' in the mix for the storyline. The idea of three men standing as equals, a collective with no one pulling their strings, is fascinating. How do they make their decisions? How did they decide their values.
> 
> I need to know these things before we even start discussing breaking up The Shield.


You know what? I think they need to attack Punk.
How long has it been since we had heels who go after _everyone_? The only example I can remember is when the Nexus attacked random people, forcing The Miz to play the babyface role on House shows by teaming up with Cena against them.


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> But Reigns isn't Ambrose's enforcer. They've been written as equals - alongside Rollins. That's why I hope there isn't a 'higher power' in the mix for the storyline. The idea of three men standing as equals, a collective with no one pulling their strings, is fascinating. How do they make their decisions? How did they decide their values.
> 
> I need to know these things before we even start discussing breaking up The Shield.


He could only do it till he shorty moves on too. But the idea isn't that he'll be second to Ambrose, just when Seth is gone, it'd be unatural of Reigns to just walk away too without any good reasons (Unless he confeses his love to Seth as we've predicted all this time!)... so he'd be fine with Dean's crazy ideas, and he can be put over as a beast.

Btw, Dean is limitless. Even Ross said it himself....so one shouldn't limit they guy as just DEAN AMBROSE FROM FCW, ya know. Now he's surrounded by all these big stars in WWE, so they should get creative with him. Maybe having an enforce/valet/tag team (like Sami Callihan) or whatever can be good. I think anything can work with the guy.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



The XL said:


> Absolutely not. He's solid, but Christ. I've never seen a more overrated prospect in my 17 years of watching wrestling. He's midcard level talent.


I apologize. Statement not valid, as you have Sheamus on your avatar.. 8*D
However, I do not see him as the face of the company. I see him as the top heel or #2, 3# of the company.


----------



## x78

That spear, damn. Reigns is a beast.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Could Dean Ambrose be the face of the company?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> And could you see Stone Cold Steve Austin doing that? I'm not saying Ambrose is the next face of the company as I do believe it's extremely unlikely, but it's not impossible, he'd make a great anti-hero imo.


We are NEVER seeing another Attitude Era again, forget it. WWE has always been family friendly, it changed to the AE for a few years to fit the culture, but we're not gonna see that type of culture again. Every year, things just get safer and safer and more sanitized and less edgy. They don't even allow chair shots to the head or blood anymore. A character like his has a top heel ceiling, which isn't a bad ceiling, but he cannot be the top face.


----------



## Lariatoh!

x78 said:


> That spear, damn. Reigns is a beast.


I'm with you to the point that Reigns gives off a (long haired) Goldberg vibe more than Ryback does, and I mean that in a good way. Goldberg had bad mic skills was green in the ring yadda yadda, BUT he had the IT factor. The tattoo, the look, the energy. Reigns has it too and that spear! Awesome! Reigns has all the positives that Goldberg has and I'm as excited about his future as I am Ambrose. Ryback is a manufactured product of Vince. Reigns has it can't wait to watch him improve over the years to come


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> But Reigns isn't Ambrose's enforcer. They've been written as equals - alongside Rollins. That's why I hope there isn't a 'higher power' in the mix for the storyline. The idea of three men standing as equals, a collective with no one pulling their strings, is fascinating. How do they make their decisions? How did they decide their values?
> 
> I need to know these things before we even start discussing breaking up The Shield.


That's a good idea, I'm curious as well how those three partnered up and put this whole thing in motion. I also would like to know what does each one of them individually bring to the table that makes them so strong of a force (at least in their minds). We need to learn about not just them as a whole, but separately so that when they do break a part the fans will already be invested in each one.

This is all common sense, the Shield practically write themselves. How hard can it be to put together the story?




x78 said:


> That spear, damn. Reigns is a beast.


That spear was beautiful, havent seen one that good since Goldberg.

:ass Dammit fuuuucking Ambrose. Just the way he looks, the way he walks, his mannerisms, that smug smile and dem arms. I'm getting too hot and bothered watching him.

I want more, why isn't that damn candid camera promo posted yet?:cussin:


----------



## supaevil

They should really use the foley angle, let him receive a beat down and have ADR come to the rescue.


----------



## KeepinItReal

iDogBea said:


> That's a good idea, I'm curious as well how those three partnered up and put this whole thing in motion. I also would like to know what does each one of them individually bring to the table that makes them so strong of a force (at least in their minds). We need to learn about not just them as a whole, but separately so that when they do break a part the fans will already be invested in each one.
> 
> This is all common sense, the Shield practically write themselves. How hard can it be to put together the story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spear was beautiful, havent seen one that good since Goldberg.
> 
> :ass Dammit fuuuucking Ambrose. Just the way he looks, the way he walks, his mannerisms, that smug smile and dem arms. I'm getting too hot and bothered watching him.
> 
> I want more, why isn't that damn candid camera promo posted yet?:cussin:


Yeah, that spear was crazy. I wonder if that was more impactful or dangerous, cuz why shouldn't it always look that good.

Btw, does anyone know if the Shield has been making NXT appearances as Shield members, and if so when they began? Cuz I wanna watch NXT a little.


----------



## x78

KeepinItReal said:


> Yeah, that spear was crazy. I wonder if that was more impactful or dangerous, cuz why shouldn't it always look that good.
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if the Shield has been making NXT appearances as Shield members, and if so when they began? Cuz I wanna watch NXT a little.


They made two appearances on NXT, last week and the week before so that Rollins could drop the NXT title. I doubt they will be appearing again.


----------



## Stroker Ace

KeepinItReal said:


> Yeah, that spear was crazy. I wonder if that was more impactful or dangerous, cuz why shouldn't it always look that good.


The head landing wasn't pretty and could potentially be a problem, but I just think it was because Reigns is so huge compared to Miz and he went in full force on the little guy.

I could be wrong though, I'd need to see him do it to someone closer in size to him.


----------



## Bart_The

They're just so damn impressive at all times. Something about their look, music, entrance, wrestling styles...just gels perfectly. I know they won't stay like this forever but I'm going to enjoy it while this angle lasts.


----------



## SeanWrestling

I chose Reigns in ther poll and even I was surprised by that seeing as to how Tyler Nlack (Seth Rollins) was one of my favorite wrestlerd when he was in ROH. It's just that, Reigns leaves the biggest impression after every beatdown because he's the one who actually delivers the powerbowb of the triple powerbomb and I love his intensity and look. That spear he delivered to Miz tonight on Main Event was nasty and I loved the way he just popped right back up into his signature primal roar. But they're all awesome. I was thinking about this tonight. I already explain Seth Rollins is one of my favorite wrestlers, and Ambrose, I knew from his indy days as Jon Moxley. I love his look too. He reminds me of Joker. And his promos and delivery is awesome. As a whole, they just work. I love their SWAT like uniforms, I love the name, and I love the random beatdowns. This is the most intriguing thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## KeepinItReal

SeanWrestling said:


> I chose Reigns in ther poll and even I was surprised by that seeing as to how Tyler Nlack (Seth Rollins) was one of my favorite wrestlerd when he was in ROH. It's just that, Reigns leaves the biggest impression after every beatdown because he's the one who actually delivers the powerbowb of the triple powerbomb and I love his intensity and look. That spear he delivered to Miz tonight on Main Event was nasty and I loved the way he just popped right back up into his signature primal roar. But they're all awesome. I was thinking about this tonight. I already explain Seth Rollins is one of my favorite wrestlers, and Ambrose, I knew from his indy days as Jon Moxley. I love his look too. He reminds me of Joker. And his promos and delivery is awesome. As a whole, they just work. I love their SWAT like uniforms, I love the name, and I love the random beatdowns. This is the most intriguing thing going in WWE right now.


Kudos to CM Punk for organizing all this, right? In all seriousness, this is the most original thing we've seen in a while. All factions create a sense of "anything can happen," cuz 3 guys can always destroy Cena or anyone else they want. The Shield specifically have been well-handled though. They're on a vendetta to prove they belong, they work together well as a team (TLC match was amazing; why aren't they wrestling more???), and Punk's whole non-association thing is hilarious and original. I hope Punk and Shield end up uniting in some form, but this is pretty awesome. Oh, and Ambrose is the shit.


----------



## TopRopeSuplex

Sorry but i'm tired of seeing the shield pop in every time someone doesn't want to let someone else over cleanly. The Shield story hasn't progressed and it's getting old fast. I'm still a new (to this era) fan so maybe i'm not jaded enough, but if there is to be any hint of realism, shouldn't there at least be some reasonable feud for whatever the insider term is for this nonsense? If they are just a rogue faction, shouldn't there be some semblance of resolve by the powers that be to stop it from happening? It's not believable at all.

At first I was like whoah, interesting angle on Ryback v. Punk after creative painted themselves into a corner.

Now it's like wow creative doesn't care anymore. They just call "Shield!" then pat themselves on the back and go home early.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

i think Shield is great, they can drag with these random ambushes an another month, but after that i would like to know...whats the point?


----------



## KeepinItReal

TopRopeSuplex said:


> Sorry but i'm tired of seeing the shield pop in every time someone doesn't want to let someone else over cleanly. The Shield story hasn't progressed and it's getting old fast. I'm still a new (to this era) fan so maybe i'm not jaded enough, but if there is to be any hint of realism, shouldn't there at least be some reasonable feud for whatever the insider term is for this nonsense? If they are just a rogue faction, shouldn't there be some semblance of resolve by the powers that be to stop it from happening? It's not believable at all.
> 
> At first I was like whoah, interesting angle on Ryback v. Punk after creative painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> Now it's like wow creative doesn't care anymore. They just call "Shield!" then pat themselves on the back and go home early.


I agree, I don't know why they haven't changed at all, or aren't cutting more promos. I'm hoping its cuz of plans with Punk's current storylines, and so the timing isn't right for them to do something different. Shrug. This is a bit ridiculous. Lol I've dled NXT's 2013 shows to watch the Shield (saw the opening segment from the first show, thought it was good), and I can't wait to see if they show up on SD.


----------



## TopRopeSuplex

Yeah nothing against The Shield as a team. That was an awesome way to introduce them, and they can wrestle. Hopefully they find some way to push them the rest of the way as a legit tag team, or whatever the end-game is, because the most exciting tag team (Team Hell No) is carrying the whole segment on their backs right now. And sadly 3MB is the next most-interesting 3-man team lol. 

It's just what they are doing with The Shield has crossed the line from interesting to annoying cop-out, and continuing the exact same way they were introduced isn't sustainable and it's bad for all involved IMHO.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

give them a decent storyline heading into WM please, the weekly attacks/saves are getting old.

to the poster above me, i think The Shield is a very talented credible-looking stable, but their introduction was pretty lame. Interfering in a WWE title match as a last-minute decision to help keep Punk the champion? Not that awesome. Awesome would be something like Nexus's debut which really shook things up and it was a top storyline for 6 months. Hopefully they give The Shield an actual storyline, cause unlike Nexus i actually see all 3 of them becoming main eventers after the disbanding.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Things will probably switch up after the Rumble. Personally, I love when they pop up and attack. Fuck Ryback in all his blandness. Everytime Shield beats his ass to a pulp, I smile.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown







 *

11:02*


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 11:02*


Ambrose being brilliant as always, seth is growing into his role but reigns is still cringe worthy...i know people like him for his badass look but i cant connect with him...he makes me facepalm every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Evil Peter

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 11:02*


I see they are helping Ryback by fixing that mistake he made in his promo. The Shield are such nice guys.


----------



## DOPA

Mostly awesome promo. Ambrose of course was fantastic and that was prolly the best promo Rollins has cut since being aligned with the Shield. Reigns was alright but his last screaming words were really cringe worthy. I hope he doesn't do that again. I agree btw that the Shield's storyline needs to progress more. Its getting a bit stale these random attacks.


----------



## just1988

*I really enjoyed their run in on the Main Event, especially the way they had Miz attempt to make the save, Shield regroup and then came back at them, very good story telling.*


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 11:02*


I usually prefer Reigns over Seth, but this time he lacked intensity. It seemed like he was just saying his lines. (Until the end I guess.)

Ambrose was perfect~!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Man, I could watch the SHIELD brawl all year long.

They are bringing that chaotic, untechnical, and less structured fighting I've been wanting to see in the E for a while.


----------



## TopRopeSuplex

Shawn Morrison said:


> to the poster above me, i think The Shield is a very talented credible-looking stable, but their introduction was pretty lame. Interfering in a WWE title match as a last-minute decision to help keep Punk the champion? Not that awesome. Awesome would be something like Nexus's debut which really shook things up and it was a top storyline for 6 months. Hopefully they give The Shield an actual storyline, cause unlike Nexus i actually see all 3 of them becoming main eventers after the disbanding.


OK Awesome was a strong word, but you have to admit nobody saw it coming with all the possible ways that match could play out.


----------



## Strongside

Anyone else tired of seeing them come from the crowd and attack whoever they're attacking? It's getting old.


----------



## RFalcao

I love Rollins.


----------



## Kazzenn

Strongside said:


> Anyone else tired of seeing them come from the crowd and attack whoever they're attacking? It's getting old.


Yes you're the only one


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I have no doubt in the end Vince will push Reigns the hardest thanks to his look but Ambrose will be like Punk, far better but never allowed the same opportunity. Rollins might actually end up the most successful of the three though.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Seriously, watch that promo and you'll see how Ambrose is simply on another level. Reigns speaks like he's a cartoon character and Rollins' Shield promos always seem so forced and out of character for him. They should remain as a group for a long time so they can hide each other's flaws.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

They gotta take the next step with The Shield after the Royal Rumble. Like reveal why they are doing what they're doing or what's their goal. The random attacks are getting a little old. 

That promo was pretty....meh. 

Ambrose is vastly overrated on the mic. His mic work wasn't "brilliant" or "amazing" in the indies and it isn't now. I've seen the work. He's the best talker in the group but far from what a lot of people on this forum make him out to be. He expression & his movements are way over the top. He's almost like a cartoon character. 

Rollins is.....ugh. Rollins is Rollins. He acts like the little brother of the group thats always trying to impress the big brothers and act cool so he fits in. His voice makes his promos even more annoying. 

Reign just can't talk. Its why they keep his lines short. Which is a good idea. He's not ready to be cutting promos on his own. Hopefully somebody is working with him on that. He has the most potential in the group but has a lot of work to do on the mic unless they plan on giving him a mouthpiece.


----------



## Kazzenn

Reigns shouting at the end made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Telos

Reigns at the end of that promo reminded me of this:


----------



## x78

Finally after months of anticipation the Ambrose-Foley storyline makes it to TV. Hopefully they follow through with this and it wasn't a one-time thing.


----------



## Stroker Ace

It was a nice promo, Ambrose was good as always. Reigns was hilarious, but definitely needs to bring up the intensity. He's a big, scary guy...Reigns needs to use that in every aspect of his character.

As for Rollins it seems like he's still attempting to find a good tone in which to deliver his lines. First interview it was calm, second promo it was intense, then it was angry. He's trying to find his place and I think he's much better when he's talking calmly because it fits his character in the group of being the one who's leveled headed.



#PushKofiKingston said:


> Ambrose is vastly overrated on the mic. His mic work wasn't "brilliant" or "amazing" in the indies and it isn't now. I've seen the work. He's the best talker in the group but far from what a lot of people on this forum make him out to be. He expression & his movements are way over the top. He's almost like a cartoon character.


As I'm sure you already know this is merely an opinion and not the truth. It does seem like whenever a group of people praise someone on the mic, there's always that one who deems them overrated. Just from my experience on the forums.

I'd disagree by saying he is fantastic in his delivery and what he says, because he understands his character and how to portray it to the audience, Moxley/Ambrose is smart and you can tell that by watching him. The movements just add to his character of being an unstable sadist.

It's interesting you say he's overrated on the mic because I'd venture to say it's the main reason he's in this company right now, because while he is talented in the ring his strength is obviously in his talking.

At let's be honest, at the end of the day all these wrestlers are cartoon characters.


----------



## Buckley

Telos said:


> Reigns at the end of that promo reminded me of this:


rofl, I thought the same thing.

It really looks like Reigns is just going to be the muscle of the group. When they do go their separate ways I see him ending up like Mason Ryan. Which, sucks because he does have a good look going for him. He sort of reminds me of a Samoan Bradshaw.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just saw the promo. Thought it was real good and of course I'd rank it Dean,Seth and Reigns again. Roman is great when hitting a surprise spear and I love his roars but it just seems like Dean and Seth are lightyears ahead of him when it comes to mic work. Yes I understand the promo experts on here say Seth sounds forced or is terrible but ive felt every promo he has done has been good to very good.

I really hope this trio does something different like have a match on Raw. its a crime they havent been giving anything major after their huge win.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

Ambrose is great, Rollins is good and Reign is average. Roman has a great look and he is Anoi but he has a weak ring and mic skills...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ron Swanson

Has Rollins improved on the mic from ROH/FCW


----------



## Obfuscation

iDogBea said:


> It was a nice promo, Ambrose was good as always. Reigns was hilarious, but definitely needs to bring up the intensity. He's a big, scary guy...Reigns needs to use that in every aspect of his character.
> 
> As for Rollins it seems like he's still attempting to find a good tone in which to deliver his lines. First interview it was calm, second promo it was intense, then it was angry. He's trying to find his place and I think he's much better when he's talking calmly because it fits his character in the group of being the one who's leveled headed.
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm sure you already know this is merely an opinion and not the truth. It does seem like whenever a group of people praise someone on the mic, there's always that one who deems them overrated. Just from my experience on the forums.
> 
> I'd disagree by saying he is fantastic in his delivery and what he says, because he understands his character and how to portray it to the audience, Moxley/Ambrose is smart and you can tell that by watching him. The movements just add to his character of being an unstable sadist.
> 
> It's interesting you say he's overrated on the mic because I'd venture to say it's the main reason he's in this company right now, because while he is talented in the ring his strength is obviously in his talking.
> 
> At let's be honest, at the end of the day all these wrestlers are cartoon characters.


The guy thinks Kofi Kingston is really good at delivering promos. Not worth your time explaining that what Ambrose can do is factual when he's slated as really, really great.


----------



## Asenath

Ron Swanson said:


> Has Rollins improved on the mic from ROH/FCW


He's still trying to find his voice as a villain. But he's not bad.

As always, Dean carries the day on the mic. But this promo, everybody was pretty good. I think Roman is learning, day by day, from these two.

The fruition of all that teasing with Mick Foley was pretty sweet. 










Was it as good for y'all?


----------



## Clique

Said it in the Smackdown thread and I am impressed with these videos the production team has put together for The Shield. I kind of appreciate what each man brings to the group with their particular style of promo, character, presence, and delivery. Only time will tell who Vince & co. seems the most star potential in after the group ultimately disbands. I do want them to start have more matches on TV for a change of pace from the 3 on 1 attacks every week.


----------



## Smoogle

Telos said:


> Reigns at the end of that promo reminded me of this:


lmao someone go on twitter and tweet that shit to Roman, he needs to stop that ASAP.


----------



## iamnotanugget

LOL they look like a couple posing for a cell phone pic or something. I love The Shield's bromance!


----------



## blur

Actually Rollins and Reigns have a bromance, Ambrose is foreveralone. :ambrose


----------



## Stroker Ace

iamnotanugget said:


> LOL they look like a couple posing for a cell phone pic or something. I love The Shield's bromance!


Oh please, we all know who Rollins loves


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Figure Cena/Taker is next year, and not saying it's a better idea than facing Rock or Brock, but I wonder how Taker vs. Shield would go at Mania?


Like the promo on Smackdown, but I cringe when Reigns and Rollins speak. Ambrose is awesome on the mic and should be the only one who even talks.


----------



## Asenath

Upon closer look at the evidence, we may have a 3 man bromance:


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

Telos said:


> Reigns at the end of that promo reminded me of this:


DYING @ HOW ACCURATE THIS IS.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Upon closer look at the evidence, we may have a 3 man bromance:


The real 3MB :cool2

Or.....Seth is just a whore.


----------



## Asenath

Seth Rollins is our fandom's little black dress.

(I apologize for these shenanigans. I tippled cold medicine before I got online.)


----------



## jamal.

Once again, another good Shield promo.

EDIT: eh kinda random but






haha, hilarious.


----------



## iamnotanugget

:mark: :mark: :mark:

NEW PICS OF THE SHIELD LOOKING ALL BADASS AND SHIT!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Rollins! :lmao so awesome!!!


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

Ehh.. That was one of the weaker promos.. Seemed more like a loose threat to me.. We still barely know anything about each member individually and I think they should make a promo explaining how each member is dangerous. Ambrose the insane, Rollins the daredevil, and Reigns the muscle. I'd rather have promos than them beating up random people.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Dean really does not like posing for photos, I can tell from these shoots I've seen him do.

Ah well, he can still get it :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

For those who don't wander into the funny wrestling pics thread. 

ROMAN REIGNS IS BOSS :lmao










WWE should treat him like wolf o'donnell


----------



## Cookie Monster

Best part of the promo?

Ambrose talking about Foley and it reminding me of the feud they were supposed to have last year. Made me smile in hoping that it could still end up being on the minds.


----------



## Smoogle

swagger_ROCKS said:


> For those who don't wander into the funny wrestling pics thread.
> 
> ROMAN REIGNS IS BOSS :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE should treat him like wolf o'donnell


i love when he does that shit it pumps me up...not sure why it's the same vibe I get when a big tackle happens in football - love that shit.


----------



## Sin City Saint

(Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns) Sheild versus DX (HHH & New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)) @ 'Mania 29 anyone? Preferably with Sheild going over... Could see a build up with X-Pac and Shawn Michaels getting attacked (or if Lesnar faces HHH, maybe X-Pac would be the one teaming with NAO)....
Would be cool in my opinion...


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Ambrose hands down, and this has nothing to do with him being popular, I don`t give a flying fuck if he is or not based on my choice. He handles segments amazingly and he has a great look when it comes to being a champion or being in a high rated feud. No disrespect to Rollins and Reigns, they are great but have nothing on Ambrose in my opinion. I look forward to seeing Ambrose grow in the WWE and if the WWE get rid of him then I really will believe that they are fucking retards and have as much capability to bring the company into the future as a damn slug


----------



## kendoo

realy starting to like riegns i dont think hes as bad a speaker as a lot of folk make out, him and ambrose are due for big things. just watched that smackdown promo and it was one of there best yet, i dont know why rollins is talking like ambrose


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

They have to interfere in the Punk vs Rock match, right? 

Rock getting this shot is very "UNJUST" and that's their whole _raison d'etre_, to punish such injustices.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't see HHH being in a tag match at Mania. If it's Shield vs. DX, it will more than likely be vs. X-Pac and Outlaws. Triple H wants Brock Lesnar.


----------



## spezzano2311

I think the Shield are awesome is so many ways but Reigns is so bad on the mic. Wish he just wouldn't speak.


----------



## SDWarrior

So are the Shield ever going to be wrestlers or what? I'm starting to grow wearing of them just running interference.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Having them interfere in matches gains them enemies thus leading to better future feuds. Be patient.


----------



## RiverFenix

Nobody can tell me Ambrose isn't going bald looking at those new promo pics.


----------



## RiverFenix

SDWarrior said:


> So are the Shield ever going to be wrestlers or what? I'm starting to grow wearing of them just running interference.


They're falling into the classic wwe problem. Vince books for the live audience. Folks at arenas will pop for their entrance - so Vince thinks it's still hot. Problem being at home audiences see the same damn thing show after show and it's gets boring. But the same at home fans go to a show and they want to see it live and pop for it. 

This is why Austin was so bloody stale - every damn mic segment is the same tired catchphrases, but the live audience pops for it like sheep. This is why Foley is so bloody stale. 

If the writers didn't have a plan for The Shield over and above endless run-ins and beatdowns - why not just make the appearances fewer and far between - to make them more special and ominous when they happen, and not have the throw away ones where they really have to stretch their "injustice" mission in order to make it fit.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Rollins will go places.

He has a flashy look, he's willing to take bumps, and he's an okay high flying/speed style worker. Before you say that's not enough to make a 6-time world champion, look no further than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Duke Silver

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They're falling into the classic wwe problem. Vince books for the live audience. Folks at arenas will pop for their entrance - so Vince thinks it's still hot. Problem being at home audiences see the same damn thing show after show and it's gets boring. But the same at home fans go to a show and they want to see it live and pop for it.
> 
> *This is why Austin was so bloody stale - every damn mic segment is the same tired catchphrases, but the live audience pops for it like sheep. This is why Foley is so bloody stale. *
> 
> If the writers didn't have a plan for The Shield over and above endless run-ins and beatdowns - why not just make the appearances fewer and far between - to make them more special and ominous when they happen, and not have the throw away ones where they really have to stretch their "injustice" mission in order to make it fit.


:ambrose2


----------



## SDWarrior

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This is why Austin was so bloody stale - every damn mic segment is the same tired catchphrases, but the live audience pops for it like sheep. This is why Foley is so bloody stale.


You lost me here...


----------



## Asenath

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Rollins will go places.
> 
> He has a flashy look, he's willing to take bumps, and he's an okay high flying/speed style worker. Before you say that's not enough to make a 6-time world champion, look no further than Jeff Hardy.


With the caveat that as soon as The Shield is over, he HAS TO TURN FACE IMMEDIATELY. If you watch his work on NXT, he was over as hell with the live crowd as the loveable, high flyer champion.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I think that is how The Shield will eventually disband. I think Ambrose and Reigns will turn on Rollins. 

And I'd be happy with that. Rollins is a natural face and it may set us up for Ambrose/Rollins and don't we all know what classics they can put on. Have Reigns like a big bad ass looking bodyguard type for Ambrose and have him standing behind him with his arms crossed whilst Ambrose kills it on the mic.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe

Just like bread, after two months it becomes stale and it starts to stink. Slowly, the mold spreads onto other things.. The Shield is becoming that. Is it because they've got nothing to do? Yes. Random attacks and video promos aren't going to cut it, it isn't going to undo or do anything.. Honestly, Ambrose making his debut solo in FCW was better than this. Probably because that was FCW and this is RAW. The dinner plate has been empty for several nights and its beginning to collect dust. Give me a reason to watch Raw, you PRICKS at WWE HQ.


----------



## ABAS

*Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

What did Orton actually ever do to them? Did I miss something?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because Randy Orton sucks.

For the genuine answer, I don't know. This is why angles are created, to make us watch until it culminates into a conclusion.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

because orton is their leader or something like that i hope


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

They probably see some injustice on Orton.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because it's an injustice Randy Orton has 9 world titles and Wade Barrett has 0 despite Barrett being 1000x charismatic as Orton is (even though 1000 x 0 = 0). 

/Tyrion


----------



## Tiger4959879

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Because it's an injustice Randy Orton has 9 world titles and Wade Barrett has 0 despite Barrett being 1000x charismatic as Orton is (even though 1000 x 0 = 0).
> 
> /Tyrion


Lol Wade Barrett should feel privileged to be even on the same show as a Legend like Orton. Please don't compare Orton with Wade


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because the retards that book the shows have nothing else to come up with.



Tiger4959879 said:


> Lol Wade Barrett should feel privileged to be even on the same show as a Legend like Orton. Please don't compare Orton with Wade


He was being sarcastic. Anyone who functions normally realizes that Orton is full of charisma.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Fucking double post.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*



uknoww said:


> because orton is their leader or something like that i hope


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

The ostensible reason is because Orton beat the snot out of Brad Maddox when Maddox was trying to get a WWE contract. The real reason is that Orton has a punchable face.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because Randy Orton's a viper and vipers in WWE is a huge injustice.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because the weeks leading into the Royal Rumble is always filler.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because drugs are bad. unk


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

To right the injustices...or something.


----------



## Amber B

Lulz. 
The first night they made their debut as a team, I said that they should have never debuted as a team, especially when you're dealing with such a schizo, hot shotting company that has ruined so many characters within the last year alone. Right now, they're goons in black and aren't be allowed to display what they're really capable of. 

I'm not even thinking about who will make it out of this group but I'm definitely worried about how and when WWE will fuck all of them up, especially Moxley.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> I'm not even thinking about who will make it out of this group but I'm definitely worried about how and when WWE will fuck all of them up, especially Moxley.


I just recently watched a q&a with Punk where he listed Ambrose among the guys with most potential in NXT, and then he later went on to say how special he is and that he's trying his his best to make sure they don't screw that up. Anything can happen, but I think these all have proven to be very good, especially Ambrose. Don't give up on them just yet.

Also, from how I see it, WWE is stalling a bit from this period til EC. They've probably already set up feud for Orton/Sheamus and there's a possibility for them to face the Shield, in which case they would want the attacks to repeat to save up the good stuff for later. I dunno, I feel like things might be picking up after RR.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Randy had unpaid parking tickets


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> I just recently watched a q&a with Punk where he listed Ambrose among the guys with most potential in NXT, and then he later went on to say how special he is and that he's trying his his best to make sure they don't screw that up. Anything can happen, but I think these all have proven to be very good, especially Ambrose. Don't give up on them just yet.
> 
> Also, from how I see it, WWE is stalling a bit from this period til EC. They've probably already set up feud for Orton/Sheamus and there's a possibility for them to face the Shield, in which case they would want the attacks to repeat to save up the good stuff for later. I dunno, I feel like things might be picking up after RR.


Oh I'm not giving up on him or the other two. They aren't the problem. The buffoon fuckery that is the creative team led by senile, indecisive Vince is who I have given up on and they're the problem. 
I take everything Punk says right now with a grain of salt. They fucked him up enough in the last year for me to not believe a word he says. If he couldn't stop himself from getting involved with the Nash, AJ, Jericho, and "yeah you've been our world champion for over a year but you're still irrelevant" debacles, the hell is he going to do to make sure that Ambrose is safe?


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

The moron writers have nothing for Shield. They keep doing the same crap every week.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Isn't he turning heel soon? I see swerve coming.


----------



## KeepinItReal

Amber B said:


> Lulz.
> The first night they made their debut as a team, I said that they should have never debuted as a team, especially when you're dealing with such a schizo, hot shotting company that has ruined so many characters within the last year alone. Right now, they're goons in black and aren't be allowed to display what they're really capable of.
> 
> I'm not even thinking about who will make it out of this group but I'm definitely worried about how and when WWE will fuck all of them up, especially Moxley.


Though I'm a little worried, I think things will be fine. I'm a huge Ambrose fan, and so far I think the Shield basically carries his character in particular: psycho on a mission to right wrongs. Also, tons of guys have had crazy, crazy gimmicks that they were able to 'reboot' from. Ziggler was a cheerleader, Batista was a 'deacon' and essentially a bodyguard for Reverend D-Von, Undertaker was a Biker (I actually like this version much more, so Satanist-to-Biker makes my list of good reboots as well), The Rock was a happy islander and then in the Nation of Domination, everyone's had weird gimmicks that they survived. Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns will be fine. Wrestling fans are aware of the weird shit that's happened in the past, and that wrestlers should be able to play more than one 'character' throughout their career if that's what it takes to get the best performance out of them.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because he keeps breaking the Wellness Policy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Lord knows.

I assume because he's an over big name with nothing much planned for him and having the Shield attack them could raise them.

No. Just lazy WWE.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Perhaps they are trying to improve the current product by injuring him

(Y)


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*

Because he ended Christian's WHC reign earlier than it should have been ended.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Why does The Shield keep attacking Orton?*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> This is why angles are created, to make us watch until it culminates into a conclusion.


 The problem is WWE don't give their stories a decent or coherent conclusion. I mean, have the Shield some reason for attacking only faces? Even The Nexus attacked heels back in the day, while stating that only faces commit "injustices" is simply a flapdoodle. I know they are supposed to be heels but for me it's just not credible.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I wonder what he means by "misunderstood" backstage? Maybe he was being aloof and rubbed folks the wrong way at first. I know in his DVD shoot interview he said he takes awhile for him to warm up to people and he's very guarded and closed off.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ner-says-dean-ambrose-has-been-misunderstood/


----------



## Amuroray

they need to evolve by actually having promos.


----------



## Nimbus

Boooooooooooooooooring. Really sad because this group really had the potential.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Nimbus said:


> Boooooooooooooooooring. Really sad because this group really had the potential.


i call BS on your opinion due to your sig...you never thought that to begin with, i remember you talking crap about them during their debut...eddie ray never forgets....


----------



## TripleG

The group started off really cool and I hoped it would lead to something great. 

Unfortunately, I am starting to get a Brad Maddox vibe with them now. 

What I mean by that is that I am convinced that the Brad Maddox turn was done only as an excuse to give Punk the cheap win but they didn't have a plan for it beyond that point. The fact that Maddox only got killed by Ryback a week later and has done virtually nothing since tells me that there was no plan and they probably cooked it up the day of Hell in a Cell. 

I am starting to get the same feeling from The Shield. Hot debut, some interesting things early on. Where are they now? Well they said they do what they do to "right injustices". Well, what does that mean? I don't know, they never really explained it. Also, are they with Punk, are they not with Punk? Well they've stretched that out for so long at this point that I am starting to think they don't even know yet.


----------



## Eddie Ray

everyone needs patience...I see it leading up to a stable once punk loses the championship. Punk, Heyman, Maddox, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. I like everyone involved in that scenario and we need a heel stable with some cred which Punk should be able to give. Even I admit that The Shield is somewhat limited storywise in its current incarnation and to see it grow into something bigger would be amazing.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Nimbus said:


> Boooooooooooooooooring. Really sad because this group really had the potential.


Atleast they didn't get taken out by a 53 year old. And Dean Ambrose has more potential than ever member of Aces and Eights.


----------



## Kazzenn

Nimbus said:


> Boooooooooooooooooring. Really sad because this group really had the potential.


That's a lie and everyone knows it. Hate them if you want but saying you thought they had potential is bullshit considering you've been shitting on them since their debut.


----------



## TripleG

I just thought of something. 

What if Cena is behind The Shield? Is there anything to contradict that?


----------



## Cookie Monster

They've attacked Cena in the past.

Although I suppose it doesn't matter considering Nexus attacked CM Punk.


----------



## animus

TripleG said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> What if Cena is behind The Shield? Is there anything to contradict that?


There was a time when Ambrose slapped the shit outta Cena. But that was really the only time I remembered seeing Cena in a brawl w/ The Shield... I tend to think Cena is behind them as well.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shield just got pushed to the moon taking out the Rock! Wow!


----------



## THANOS

Is it just me or is Dean Ambrose getting massive lately! His arms looked bigger than Reigns tonight!


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Yeah The Shield barely harmed Cena, and that was the only time they went after him.


----------



## Bushmaster

What did the Shield do tonight. I pretty much missed all of Raw.


----------



## x78

Soupman Prime said:


> What did the Shield do tonight. I pretty much missed all of Raw.


Gave The Rock internal bleeding.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

TripleG said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> What if Cena is behind The Shield? Is there anything to contradict that?


*Cena IS behind the Shield. One little beatdown doesn't contradict that. Ryback has gotten tons of beatdowns, plus Shield costing Punk the title by Vince stripping him after the Rumble leaves it on the line for the Chamber, thus giving Cena another title shot whether he wins the Rumble or not. If Rock wins it, the Chamber won't be for the title, just a shot cuz there would probably be a Rock/Punk rematch.*


----------



## Stroker Ace

Food for thought to the people who think Cena is behind the Shield.....

Neither of them ever addressed that beatdown, it could have easily been done to throw us off.

At the same time that could be said for the attacks on Mysterio, Sin Cara and Dreamer. One of their asses could be behind it.



THANOS said:


> Is it just me or is Dean Ambrose getting massive lately! His arms looked bigger than Reigns tonight!


It's not just you :yum:


----------



## Itami

Enjoy the sexiness ~


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Itami said:


> Enjoy the sexiness ~


definitely getting beefier, they need to stop making him wrestle with that piece of crap vest, he needs to be shirtless like he is in FCW


----------



## Stroker Ace

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> definitely getting beefier, they need to stop making him wrestle with that piece of crap vest, he needs to be shirtless like he is in FCW


Fuckin this, dammit. Ambrose has one of the most perfectly lean bodies I've ever seen in wrestling, he needs to show that off.

And thank you Itami for the pic to splooge over. This has now become my favorite thread.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*The Shield/John Cena*

It's too easy for the WWE to say CM Punk is behind The Shield. After watching the backstage segment with Vince I'm more convinced than ever that CM Punk will not be revealed as being behind the groups constant attacks. 

There's only two names likely to be behind The Shield. After tonight, there's only one:

John Cena.

Look at the list of guys that have been brutally attacked by The Shield: Randy Orton, Sheamus, Team Hell No, Ryback, The Miz and now The Rock. The Shield has put their hands on John Cena, but they've never included him on their list of those guilty of injustice. But here's the question: Why would Cena be behind this group? Well it's possible WWE can play up the angle that the way fans treat Cena is in fact injustice. Injustice is defined as follows: unjust or unfair action or treatment. That's John Cena. Also, why would The Shield go after the names I mentioned and what does that have to do with Cena? All of those guys are fan favorites -- guys that Cena could view as threats to "his spot."

What does this all mean? Vince said that if The Shield interferes CM Punk will be stripped of the WWE Title. What if Vince puts the WWE Title up at the Royal Rumble Match or weeks later at the Elimination Chamber Match? That's the perfect time to have The Shield help Cena win the Royal Rumble and the title or win the chamber match. All along we thought it would be Rock vs. Cena for the title with Rock going in as champion. Why does that have to be the case? Cena could very well go in as champion with The Shield at his side against Rock. 

What about CM Punk? This would endear fans to CM Punk. He would have been telling the truth all along. And the best part about this is that Punk's reign would end without him getting beat for the title. What about WM 29 and CM Punk? Well what if Paul Heyman was organizing with Cena and The Shield all along. How about CM Punk versus Brock Lesnar at WM since Brock is a "Heyman" guy.

This idea is far fetched. I know. But it's a possibility. John Cena needs to turn heel this year. WWE has enough babyfaces to carry the load while he's being a heel.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

iDogBea said:


> Fuckin this, dammit. Ambrose has one of the most perfectly lean bodies I've ever seen in wrestling, he needs to show that off.
> 
> And thank you Itami for the pic to splooge over. This has now become my favorite thread.


lol yeah he really does, I think he looked his best in the match I saw him in on Youtube, him VS William Regal. He isn't as beefier but he still looks amazing...and in my opinion he looks better with a non shaved chest....he just looks better for sure


----------



## LucasTheMenace

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Nope, John Cena won't be the one to be revealed as leading this group. No one has learned their lesson from the Nexus days it seems, don't get your hopes up people b/c he's not turning heel, and if he does turn heel, it'll be on his own. 

I think Paul Heyman is behind the Shield, but CM Punk doesn't know about it, and the reason why is because Heyman's doing it for Brock Lesnar...making sure the big guys don't steal his thunder when he returns. Notice how it's the big power-houses like Sheamus, Ryback, and Orton that are getting attacked? Lesnar himself is a power-house, and he wants to be on top. You'll see.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the Beatdown. Its was real good but why are they doing the Undertaker thingy, do they really needs the lights off. Would prefer their music be played and have them walk down then proceed to Beatdown Rock. That way it shows they dont need to surprise attack someone.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> Just watched the Beatdown. Its was real good but why are they doing the Undertaker thingy, do they really needs the lights off. Would prefer their music be played and have them walk down then proceed to Beatdown Rock. That way it shows they dont need to surprise attack someone.


I guess it's just to switch up their entrance so it isn't always repetitive, but I actually enjoy the coming through the crowd bit because as you just stated it shows they don't have to rely on the surprise attack.




JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> lol yeah he really does, I think he looked his best in the match I saw him in on Youtube, him VS William Regal. He isn't as beefier but he still looks amazing...and in my opinion he looks better with a non shaved chest....he just looks better for sure


Saw that match as well, fantastic by the way. He's the only one who I'm perfectly fine with having a hairy chest as I usually hate that on a guy.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Why do they need a leader? Why not just have them truly be what they claim to be; 3 men who have united against what they believe to be wrong, and fighting for justice?


----------



## JY57

just saw that video posted on the beat down (since didm't watch the show)> that was brutal

Guess The Rock ain't taking out his cousin (Reigns) to dinner anytime soon


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

iDogBea said:


> He's the only one who I'm perfectly fine with having a hairy chest as I usually hate that on a guy.


Same here, except for Jeff, I think he looks good either way. But I hated that look on Edge, Punk and HHH, it didn't look good on them AT ALL in my opinion.


----------



## Stroker Ace

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Same here, except for Jeff, I think he looks good either way. But I hated that look on Edge, Punk and HHH, it didn't look good on them AT ALL in my opinion.


I agreed Jeff is fine with or without as well. And yeah most of the time it just looks gross on everyone else, it's not easy rocking a hairy body, lol.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

iDogBea said:


> I agreed Jeff is fine with or without as well. And yeah most of the time it just looks gross on everyone else, it's not easy rocking a hairy body, lol.


Lol HHH surprised me the most when he tried it out....mainly because it was pretty scary lol. But he and no one looked as bad as Cody does with that fucked up thing on his face lol...it seriously looks like a caterpillar went slowly across his face while taking a shit


----------



## Stroker Ace

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Lol HHH surprised me the most when he tried it out....mainly because it was pretty scary lol. But he and no one looked as bad as Cody does with that fucked up thing on his face lol...it seriously looks like a caterpillar went slowly across his face while taking a shit


God I just get sick from looking at that moustache, I hope neither Roman, Seth or Dean are dumb enough to think they could ever pull that off like Cody unfortunately did.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

If you notice, the attacks have come against wrestlers the WWE has massively pushed regardless of what the IWC has to say about it. Wrestlers who are given the big bucks, the mic time, the unwarranted title shots, no matter if there were others who might shine if given the chance.

So the Shield terms this as an injustice, right? In a way, it is. It's like no matter how hard a person works at their job, the advancement will go to a whiny asshole who kisses ass. 

I think the goal of the person behind the shield should become apparent due to this. It would be a guy that wants to blacken the WWE's eye and image. It's a guy that would use this to his advantage by achieving a measure of power in the WWE by having the older fans sympathize with the position of helping newer wrestlers. It's a guy who was run out of business in the past by the WWE and never got a real shot at revenge. It's a guy who has enough former wrestlers owing him their starts still in the WWE or wrestlers who belonged to another org that WWE put out of business and have a bit of stroke now, such as Booker T running Smackdown.

If any of you guess Ted Turner, please realize I'll be highly disappointed.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

The Shield helped Punk win a match that Cena was in. They're definitely not with Cena. I could definitely see it having something to do with Heyman, though.


----------



## ChrisPartlow

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

The Shield does not deserve Cena. He has been there and done that with Wade Barrett.


----------



## plange04

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*



Shadowcran said:


> If you notice, the attacks have come against wrestlers the WWE has massively pushed regardless of what the IWC has to say about it. Wrestlers who are given the big bucks, the mic time, the unwarranted title shots, no matter if there were others who might shine if given the chance.
> 
> So the Shield terms this as an injustice, right? In a way, it is. It's like no matter how hard a person works at their job, the advancement will go to a whiny asshole who kisses ass.
> 
> I think the goal of the person behind the shield should become apparent due to this. It would be a guy that wants to blacken the WWE's eye and image. It's a guy that would use this to his advantage by achieving a measure of power in the WWE by having the older fans sympathize with the position of helping newer wrestlers. It's a guy who was run out of business in the past by the WWE and never got a real shot at revenge. It's a guy who has enough former wrestlers owing him their starts still in the WWE or wrestlers who belonged to another org that WWE put out of business and have a bit of stroke now, such as Booker T running Smackdown.
> 
> If any of you guess Ted Turner, please realize I'll be highly disappointed.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Nah. I reckon it's either Heyman without Punk knowing about it, or _(if he's returning)_ Laurinitis.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

I'm calling it right now, it was Hornswoggle all along. fpalm (and srsly, don't put him on my tv anymore...)


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

To be honest if Cena does turn heel via The Shield it would make me more interested in Rock/Cena because right now I'd hate to see Cena/Rock II. Face vs face in the main event of Mania just doesn't work well. I just don't see it happening though.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Nope. Just get it through your head(s)... Cena is NOT turning. Not now, not in years.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Cena isn`t behind Shield, it will probably be Heyman


----------



## Obfuscation

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Same here, except for Jeff, I think he looks good either way. But I hated that look on Edge, Punk and HHH, it didn't look good on them AT ALL in my opinion.


hey now, Punk's sleazy Jesus chest hair was the tops.

is this where this thread is going now? ok. I'm comfortable with myself to make the Punk claim.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Big Johnny is an option I hadn't thought of. Another name that popped into my head was Jericho, that wouldn't make much sense though.


----------



## xZeroSleep

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

It's CM Punk. Cena will never turn heel. Ever.


----------



## TheRainKing

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

Your giving the WWE way too much credit. They probably haven't even decided who the leader is going to be, they just make it up as they go along.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*

My only worry is how do they deal with the break up of the team. Very rarely does a group or a team break up with all of them doing well immediately after the break. Usually one has to turn on another but 3 is more akward. It's like I can't enjoy The Shield at the moment because I just KNOW that in two weeks time they'll do Ryback vs The Shield in a gauntlet match to face Punk and then he'll beat all three in 10 seconds each. I just want them to come out of this strong, anyone can dominate in a pack but they haven't done enough to establish that they are great individually.


TheRainKing said:


> Your giving the WWE way too much credit. They probably haven't even decided who the leader is going to be, they just make it up as they go along.


Yeah that's what they did with the Anon GM and they never decided.


> If you notice, the attacks have come against wrestlers the WWE has massively pushed regardless of what the IWC has to say about it. Wrestlers who are given the big bucks, the mic time, the unwarranted title shots, no matter if there were others who might shine if given the chance.


Didn't they attack Daniel Bryan? Surely that breaks your argument?

(Actually did they attack Team Hell No first or did Hell No defend Ryback from Shield and then they retaliated? I can't remember).


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Ambrose is the GOD of this faction, but Roman Reigns over the last few weeks has had an incredible presence.


----------



## Oakue

Brad Maddox the leader?

Maddox was granted contract opportunities against, Ryback, Brodus Clay, The Great Khali, and Sheamus. All of which after defeating Maddox were at some point attacked by The Shield. 

As for Cena? His attack by The Shield came after Maddox approached Heyman asking for his help to get him a job.

Now The Rock? Same. His attack comes after Maddox approaches Heyman for help getting a job.

Perhaps it's all a coincidence.


----------



## Nostalgia

Marked when they attacked The Rock. The Shield have been a bit directionless atm, but attacking The Rock just before his big Royal Rumble match with Punk certainly got everyone's attention back on them. Punk/Rock is even more exciting now with the possibility of them interfering and maybe even costing Rock the match, although I still think Rock will win. I hope The Shield will be in the Rumble match. We knew WWE were high on The Shield, but I didn't think they were this high on them to let them be involved with guys like Ric Flair and The Rock so early into their careers, it's great to see.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I didn't think they'd get The Shield involved with The Rock but they did it. I am also quite glad they did it on the go home show as opposed to previously too. It makes us think are they going to get involved in the title match? Will they begin to attack him if he wins? Will The Rock be involved in some sort of 6 man tag on Raw one time? I have no idea what direction but I like it.

Obviously, they can't get involved in the title match at the Rumble now but I am sure we'll get an interference. There is no way it's ending clean, surely?


----------



## DA

Cookie Monster said:


> I didn't think they'd get The Shield involved with The Rock but they did it. I am also quite glad they did it on the go home show as opposed to previously too. It makes us think are they going to get involved in the title match? Will they begin to attack him if he wins? Will The Rock be involved in some sort of 6 man tag on Raw one time? I have no idea what direction but I like it.
> 
> Obviously, they can't get involved in the title match at the Rumble now but I am sure we'll get an interference. *There is no way it's ending clean, surely?*


----------



## Big Dog

I'm actually finding them really boring now. There's no growth to them they simply do the same thing and they are basically just added here and there for little purpose. At least Nexus had character, I'm finding the Shield rather bland.


----------



## tbp82

THANOS said:


> Is it just me or is Dean Ambrose getting massive lately! His arms looked bigger than Reigns tonight!



Both. He is gaining weight. But nowhere close to looking bigger than Reigns. So yes he is bigger but you over did it with the Reigns comment.


----------



## truk83

Big Dog said:


> I'm actually finding them really boring now. There's no growth to them they simply do the same thing and they are basically just added here and there for little purpose. At least Nexus had character, I'm finding the Shield rather bland.


Join the club. They have been boring since day two.


----------



## NeyNey

I marked so hard. :lol


----------



## juiceGLC

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*



Shadowcran said:


> If you notice, the attacks have come against wrestlers the WWE has massively pushed regardless of what the IWC has to say about it. Wrestlers who are given the big bucks, the mic time, the unwarranted title shots, no matter if there were others who might shine if given the chance.
> 
> So the Shield terms this as an injustice, right? In a way, it is. It's like no matter how hard a person works at their job, the advancement will go to a whiny asshole who kisses ass.
> 
> I think the goal of the person behind the shield should become apparent due to this. It would be a guy that wants to blacken the WWE's eye and image. It's a guy that would use this to his advantage by achieving a measure of power in the WWE by having the older fans sympathize with the position of helping newer wrestlers. It's a guy who was run out of business in the past by the WWE and never got a real shot at revenge. It's a guy who has enough former wrestlers owing him their starts still in the WWE or wrestlers who belonged to another org that WWE put out of business and have a bit of stroke now, such as Booker T running Smackdown.
> 
> If any of you guess Ted Turner, please realize I'll be highly disappointed.


bischoff?


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*



LucasTheMenace said:


> Nope, John Cena won't be the one to be revealed as leading this group. No one has learned their lesson from the Nexus days it seems, don't get your hopes up people b/c he's not turning heel, and if he does turn heel, it'll be on his own.
> 
> I think Paul Heyman is behind the Shield, but CM Punk doesn't know about it, and the reason why is because Heyman's doing it for Brock Lesnar...making sure the big guys don't steal his thunder when he returns. Notice how it's the big power-houses like Sheamus, Ryback, and Orton that are getting attacked? Lesnar himself is a power-house, and he wants to be on top. You'll see.



Highly unlikely,Vince will not turn Punk in the nearby future as his Face run wasn't as succesfull as it should, plus he is booking him as the biggest Heel of the company for next few years. And Heyman using Punk to protecth Lesnar return will turn him face... unless they just bury him. Which is stupid.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Shield crossed the line attacking the great one the rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*If there is an injustice...Shield shall arrive.*


----------



## Old Spice

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield crossed the line attacking the great one the rock


A fine example of getting a "rub" from The Great One as well, Sandow and Cody just about the same, getting a promo that allows you to go "one-on-one with The Great One" as The Rock would put it, is good for the future talent.

Some might see it as a bad thing, trust me, I can get that, "It makes The Rock look weak going into his match with CM Punk." But considering her got up from it, despite the "internal bleeding" also shows The Rock's toughness as well.

So really in the end it works out for everyone. The Shield can look tough, The Rock can look tough after the attack, "intestinal fortitude", and it pushes The Shield out of the Punk vs. Rock match-up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Old Spice said:


> A fine example of getting a "rub" from The Great One as well, Sandow and Cody just about the same, getting a promo that allows you to go "one-on-one with The Great One" as The Rock would put it, is good for the future talent.
> 
> Some might see it as a bad thing, trust me, I can get that, "It makes The Rock look weak going into his match with CM Punk." But considering her got up from it, despite the "internal bleeding" also shows The Rock's toughness as well.
> 
> So really in the end it works out for everyone. The Shield can look tough, The Rock can look tough after the attack, "intestinal fortitude", and it pushes The Shield out of the Punk vs. Rock match-up.


Indeed If you are stood in the ring with the rock it mean's WWE have faith in you and rock did a fantastic job selling the beat down


----------



## vanboxmeer

Brock is the leader. Afterall, he is the lord and master of the WWE Universe as deemed when he beat Triple H in a hair match. And The Rock sells death better than anyone.


----------



## Rawbar

They make The Three Stooges seem like College Professors.... Three of the greatest jerkos I've ever seen. They should be booted outta there..but heck, it's *all* entertainment, right?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Rawbar said:


> They make The Three Stooges seem like College Professors.... Three of the greatest jerkos I've ever seen. They should be booted outta there..but heck, it's *all* entertainment, right?


wait...what? have you even seen any of Ambrose's and Seth's earlier work? you clearly know nothing


----------



## Rawbar

Eddie Ray said:


> wait...what? have you even seen any of Ambrose's and Seth's earlier work? you clearly know nothing


 They look like 'knock-offs' of the Nexus..


----------



## Eddie Ray

Rawbar said:


> They look like 'knock-offs' of the Nexus..


they look nothing like the nexus...they are more like mercenaries...


----------



## krai999

Rawbar said:


> They look like 'knock-offs' of the Nexus..


yep you know nothing on what they could do


----------



## Old Spice

Eddie Ray said:


> they look nothing like the nexus...they are more like mercenaries...


Hm, I don't know about mercenaries...well, I do know about them, but don't know if they remind me of them. They do have that Big Boss Man feel to them though, possibly a lot more like a SWAT team, one reason I wish Boss was still amongst us, would be nice to have him worked in some way with these guys, but one can dream.


----------



## Asenath

This photo was on another forum I lurk. I thought it might be relevant to someone's interests.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dwayne shouldnt be putting any of these guys over. Shield suck and their gimmick fails. I think it was disrespectful Dwayne having to get beat up by Shield


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Who's in the picture? Rollins, Ambrose, Bully Ray (I think), and....?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> This photo was on another forum I lurk. I thought it might be relevant to someone's interests.


Yes mine :cool2

Why arent there more pics like these around?


----------



## CharliePrince

leave it to The Rock, the Brahma Bull himself to show everyone backstage how to properly sell

nobody but the great one has shown truly how devastating The Shield can be

one word, one beatdown, the GOAT of selling made THE SHIELD truly..

devastating


----------



## Eddie Ray

CharliePrince said:


> leave it to The Rock, the Brahma Bull himself to show everyone backstage how to properly sell
> 
> nobody but the great one has shown truly how devastating The Shield can be
> 
> one word, one beatdown, the GOAT of selling made THE SHIELD truly..
> 
> devastating


I completely agree. The Rock is that sort of person though, he isn't selfish and loves the business unlike somebody *cough* Cena *cough* so he understands that people need to be put over and he does it right.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

CharliePrince said:


> leave it to The Rock, the Brahma Bull himself to show everyone backstage how to properly sell
> 
> nobody but the great one has shown truly how devastating The Shield can be
> 
> one word, one beatdown, the GOAT of selling made THE SHIELD truly..
> 
> devastating


Agreed Cena would have stood up after they took 1 step out of the ring and said am Ok and i will win the rumble :cena2


----------



## TD Stinger

Vin Ghostal said:


> Who's in the picture? Rollins, Ambrose, Bully Ray (I think), and....?


It looks like Rollins, Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Briley Pierce (Ziggler's brother)


----------



## Eddie Ray

and i speak as someone who isn't fond of The Rock, his mic work isn't my cup of tea at all (I would describe my taste as 'eloquent intensity')but I do respect him and what he does and has done for wrestling.


----------



## x78

TD Stinger said:


> It looks like Rollins, Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Briley Pierce (Ziggler's brother)


That 100% is not Bray Wyatt.


----------



## spezzano2311

Rawbar said:


> They look like 'knock-offs' of the Nexus..


Clueless.


----------



## Rawbar

Clueless.[/QUOTE]

Nice Avatar there... sort of a Roman salute? But *clueless?* I don't think so..


----------



## Necramonium

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dwayne shouldnt be putting any of these guys over. Shield suck and their gimmick fails. I think it was disrespectful Dwayne having to get beat up by Shield


Every time i see you put something in this forum, i really think more brain cells have died in your head. So because Dwayne is a legend he should be out of the Shield's view? Get the hell out of here, you apparently know nothing about wrestling. Shoulden't you be outside Kelly's house going through her garbage?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I got agitated every time they specifically say "there was a tape found back stage today made by the shield...." and the tape has cut up scenes to look like it was randomly put together and it's shitty quality. Then there are promos and montages of recaps and highlights that are professionally done. 

I know it's not real, duh. But I like the unprofessional look of the tapes and the choppy feel; it definitely made it feel like they're more rebels then just generic bad guys.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Skyfall said:


> I got agitated every time they specifically say "there was a tape found back stage today made by the shield...." and the tape has cut up scenes to look like it was randomly put together and it's shitty quality. Then there are promos and montages of recaps and highlights that are professionally done.
> 
> I know it's not real, duh. But I like the unprofessional look of the tapes and the choppy feel; it definitely made it feel like they're more rebels then just generic bad guys.



I think it makes them stand out and seem more legit, I thoroughly love the choppy amateur nature of the clips.


----------



## rbhayek

They need to start establishing them as individuals within the group. Maybe a one on one match between Ambrose and someone on the roster.


----------



## Aficionado

rbhayek said:


> They need to start establishing them as individuals within the group. Maybe a one on one match between Ambrose and someone on the roster.


Contrary to what some may _believe_, there is a reason why they haven't had any one-on-one matches yet. I don't know what that is but that's the beauty of it. It's a developing storyline. So many fans suffer from ADD they just can't wait for the story to play out. No storytelling, just an instant payoff! I mean, it's like if they were reading a novel entitled "Believe: The Shield of Justice", they would read the first few chapters, skip 200 pages, read the climax, and complain they didn't like how it ended.


----------



## rbhayek

Aficionado said:


> Contrary to what some may _believe_, there is a reason why they haven't had any one-on-one matches yet. I don't know what that is but that's the beauty of it. It's a developing storyline. So many fans suffer from ADD they just can't wait for the story to play out. No storytelling, just an instant payoff! I mean, it's like if they were reading a novel entitled "Believe: The Shield of Justice", they would read the first few chapters, skip 200 pages, read the climax, and complain they didn't like how it ended.


I get that but still will be cool to see it when it finally happens.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*I figure Shield will be around at least till about Summerslam. They're one of the best things about WWE right now.*


----------



## Aficionado

rbhayek said:


> I get that but still will be cool to see it when it finally happens.


Indeed.

Don't get me wrong. I'll be happier than shit when Ambrose gets his first singles match on WWE TV. I'm just saying that I am enjoying everything they are involved in even if their overall purpose isn't added to week to week. I love their beat downs.


----------



## NeyNey

> Contrary to what some may believe, there is a reason why they haven't had any one-on-one matches yet. I don't know what that is but that's the beauty of it. It's a developing storyline. So many fans suffer from ADD they just can't wait for the story to play out. No storytelling, just an instant payoff! I mean, it's like if they were reading a novel entitled "Believe: The Shield of Justice", they would read the first few chapters, skip 200 pages, read the climax, and complain they didn't like how it ended.





> Indeed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'll be happier than shit when Ambrose gets his first singles match on WWE TV. I'm just saying that I am enjoying everything they are involved in even if their overall purpose isn't added to week to week. I love their beat downs.


You are a great person. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Evil Peter

Aficionado said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'll be happier than shit when Ambrose gets his first singles match on WWE TV. I'm just saying that I am enjoying everything they are involved in even if their overall purpose isn't added to week to week. I love their beat downs.


I'd like to see their attacks being a bigger deal though. Have the victims and other people talk about The Shield, go search for them etc so it looks like their attacks really have an effect.

My "problem" isn't that it's progressing slowly but that it just doesn't garner the proper reactions from the rest of the characters on the show. One problem with WWE is that many feuds are just stand-alone things. It would feel like a much richer environment if feuds intertwined more, even if it's just some backstage promos.


----------



## Necramonium

K.W.H. said:


> *I figure Shield will be around at least till about Summerslam. They're one of the best things about WWE right now.*


Indeed, they are edgy and not afraid to be more aggressive in that ring and outside of it, they made The Rock spit up some blood cause they went a bit too hard on him. Reminds me of Lesnar hitting Cena on the lip and making him bleed (even though that looked like a work seeing how much they made cena bleed during their match).

What i want to see is the Shield growing, becoming bigger than they are now, maybe after Punk loses his title he confesses he indeed was with the Shield, make Punk his leader, make Paige from NXT come in as a female member, she is perfect for it as the Anti-Diva! Btw, remember Punk during the WWE 13 advertisement? He has the same kind of gear as The Shield!


----------



## spezzano2311

Necramonium said:


> maybe after Punk loses his title he confesses he indeed was with the Shield=


This is exactly what I was coming in this thread to post. It's what I think will happen. Whenever Punk loses the title I think (whether it's immediately or he disappears for a few weeks) he'll come back as the leader of The Shield.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Shield are one of the best things going right now, I like the mystery about them, what is the injustice stuff about? Are they working for Heyman, where are they heading in Wrestlemania? Has anyone thought of them destroying the Rumble without being in it, turn up out of the crowd and get rid of 10 people?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: The Shield/John Cena*



Shadowcran said:


> If you notice, the attacks have come against wrestlers the WWE has massively pushed regardless of what the IWC has to say about it. Wrestlers who are given the big bucks, the mic time, the unwarranted title shots, no matter if there were others who might shine if given the chance.
> 
> So the Shield terms this as an injustice, right? In a way, it is. It's like no matter how hard a person works at their job, the advancement will go to a whiny asshole who kisses ass.
> 
> I think the goal of the person behind the shield should become apparent due to this. It would be a guy that wants to blacken the WWE's eye and image. It's a guy that would use this to his advantage by achieving a measure of power in the WWE by having the older fans sympathize with the position of helping newer wrestlers. It's a guy who was run out of business in the past by the WWE and never got a real shot at revenge. It's a guy who has enough former wrestlers owing him their starts still in the WWE or wrestlers who belonged to another org that WWE put out of business and have a bit of stroke now, such as Booker T running Smackdown.
> 
> If any of you guess Ted Turner, please realize I'll be highly disappointed.


It's not Zack Ryder.


----------



## James1o1o

*Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

Recently the WWE pretty much confirmed the people from NXT who would be on the WWE roster, could they use more of them as members of the shield? 

I would love to see Paige introduced as a member of the shield...her in body armour? :mark:

EDIT: By more, I am not talking another "Nexus".


----------



## x78

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

No. The Shield does not need any more members and nobody on NXT is the caliber of Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns apart from Bray Wyatt, who could not be a member for obvious reasons.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

The Shield has enough members already. I just wish the writers would give them something better than just running in and beating down someone. These guys are very talented.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



x78 said:


> No. The Shield does not need any more members and nobody on NXT is the caliber of Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns apart from Bray Wyatt, who could not be a member for obvious reasons.


The Shield, in my opinion, has already became so stale. The WWE are so damn awful at using talent, all they have had The Shield do for the past 3 months is come out, attack people and either walk out, or get a beat down from someone else. Its obvious there is a storyline written out for this, and hopefully it actually gets into it at Royal Rumble.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Hell no. Leave the shield the way they are it's perfect. Only good thing they can add is heyman and or cena behind it. Other than those options anything else would be dumb


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Hell no. Leave the shield the way they are it's perfect. Only good thing they can add is heyman and or cena behind it. Other than those options anything else would be dumb


I think, in the end, it is going to be Heyman, but the twist will be that Punk never actually knew about it in the first place. Punk gets angry at Heyman because he never believed Punk could beat Ryback or The Rock without The Shield. I got a feeling that Punk is going to retain on Sunday, however it wont be The Shield that saves him, it will be Lesnar.


----------



## x78

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



James1o1o said:


> The Shield, in my opinion, has already became so stale. The WWE are so damn awful at using talent, all they have had The Shield do for the past 3 months is come out, attack people and either walk out, or get a beat down from someone else. Its obvious there is a storyline written out for this, and hopefully it actually gets into it at Royal Rumble.


They aren't stale, they just beat down The Rock for Christ's sake. If there's a storyline then let it play out, jumping the gun and adding more members or whatever for the sake of it would be the worst thing to do.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

No, these guys are doing really well, each are starting to get themselves over individually as well, one of the few elements of mystery in the company, nobody knows where they're going, I'm liking them more and more they've just had a segment with the Rock... Don't fix what ain't broken.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



x78 said:


> They aren't stale, they just beat down The Rock for Christ's sake. If there's a storyline then let it play out, jumping the gun and adding more members or whatever for the sake of it would be the worst thing to do.


Yes, they are stale. This whole time we have been hearing that they work for nobody. It may turn out that all of that is false come Sunday. Even we still don't find out. What's their point? They don't have one. The most pointless stable in the last 17 years in all of wrestling.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> The most pointless stable in the last 17 years in all of wrestling.


I wouldn't go THAT far. 3MB is pointless.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

No. We don't want another Nexus ripoff.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

No. Hell no.

What a horrible idea.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



ashes11 said:


> No, these guys are doing really well, each are starting to get themselves over individually as well, one of the few elements of mystery in the company, nobody knows where they're going, I'm liking them more and more they've just had a segment with the Rock... Don't fix what ain't broken.


I disagree with this completely. They were in one match so far, and they've been around for at least 2 months. They seem to get booed, but I couldn't tell you why. Something about injustice, aka. we hate whoever is over. 

The Shield doesn't need anyone else, they do need to actually do something. I feel like they're on there as an emergency button. Like Creative backs themselves into a corner and just goes "well, what about the shield." They're fucking tools, literally. 

They're cutting all these recorded promos, of which are all the same, not memorable, and aren't significant at all.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

A female member could work I suppose. 

I want to see more matches from them. The TLC match was one of the best last year. Put Reigns up against Rybitch, Rollins up against Daniel Bryan and Ambrose up against Orton (just to see Ambrose destroy Orton on the mic).


----------



## wilbo1994

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

if its not broke, dont fix it. the shield are doing just fine, so dont go adding too many people. at TLC they put on one of the best matches of all of 2012, they took bumps and made it entertaining. just let them do their thing and who knows, we might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## x78

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> Yes, they are stale. This whole time we have been hearing that they work for nobody. It may turn out that all of that is false come Sunday. Even we still don't find out. What's their point? They don't have one. The most pointless stable in the last 17 years in all of wrestling.


When Sting was feuding with the NWO, he spent over a year just descending from the rafters and attacking people with a baseball bat without saying a word. Over a year, and that is probably the hottest wrestling storyline of all-time. Get a grip.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

Patience bro.... hopefully theyre in the Rumble though... would be nice to see them in a match environment again.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*

I actually want Corey Graves to join The Shield.. :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


> I actually want Corey Graves to join The Shield.. :mark:


*No way. He looks like a creep and doesn't seem fit to join the group.*


----------



## arcslnga

Shane McMahon leader of the shield. :lol


----------



## truk83

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



x78 said:


> When Sting was feuding with the NWO, he spent over a year just descending from the rafters and attacking people with a baseball bat without saying a word. Over a year, and that is probably the hottest wrestling storyline of all-time. Get a grip.


Sting sucks, and I never watched WCW while he was on. Get over the fact that The Shield is stale like your mother's hair from smoking Newport cigarettes so much. :cool2


----------



## BbileMane

I hate run-ins/interference so for now the shield's on my boo boo list.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> *Sting sucks, and I never watched WCW while he was on.* Get over the fact that The Shield is stale like your mother's hair from smoking Newport cigarettes so much. :cool2


:StephenA

truk, I generally find your posts interesting & entertaining, but that's just... I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> Sting sucks, and I never watched WCW while he was on. Get over the fact that The Shield is stale like your mother's hair from smoking Newport cigarettes so much. :cool2


*You proably were too young or not even born when Sting was in his prime. Just a guess. But saying a wrestler sucks when you admit you never even watched them is still pretty silly to say. *:side:


----------



## truk83

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



K.W.H. said:


> *You proably were too young or not even born when Sting was in his prime. Just a guess. But saying a wrestler sucks when you admit you never even watched them is still pretty silly to say. *:side:


What I am saying is that I have watched Sting, when I was younger. He sucked as I got older. The whole face paint thing, and his act was stale. He was WCW's Hogan. That shit is for kids. Even his Crow gimmick sucked. Don't get me started on Sting, I am not a fan of Sting at all. I have met him on several occasions, and he is a dick. The worst PR person ever. I used to live down south, and I went to WCW events. Sting was a dick, and I can see why he is a born again. Everyone talks about Shawn Michaels being a dick backstage. Steve Borden was an asshole to his fans.

His whole gimmick was a rip off of The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior has said several times, and Sting has even admitted that Warrior came up with the look that they both went, and used in their singles careers. His name isn't original, and I am surprised he wasn't taken to court by the real Sting, who used to sing in a band called The Police throughout the 80's. He basically used the Scorpion Death lock knowing that Hart had already made it a popular wrestling finisher. Hart was already a more established name than Sting, and here was Sting taking his move. 

Had it not been for Flair. Where would Sting's career be? Let us not forget this is the same man who ended Rick Rude's career. Sting's whole career is basically a feud with Ric Flair. Flair made Sting popular. Whereas Warrior pretty much made his own name. Sting obviously the better worker, I guess, but Warrior went over the biggest babyface of the decade in the 80's at WM 6 (WM 6 was not in the 80's), clean. Sting had classic bouts with stars to, but I would say that those stars made him. Especially Flair, and guys like Austin who would carry him through matches in their early days with WCW. His mic skills weren't great, and he always seemed like he was shouting into the mic for no reason. His generic "He's a Man Called Sting" theme was awful, and he used it for years.

Nothing about the man is original, not his name, his finisher at the time he used it, his look was a rip off of Warriors idea, he stole the Crow look, and Flair made his ass famous. Even more recently he ripped off the Heath Ledger "Joker" look in TNA. When is he ever going to come up with something of his own? Don't get me wrong he was a popular star while he was in NWA, WCW, and currently TNA. He has a cult following, but I'm not part of that following. I'm not even going to remotely respect him as a professional wrestler because as a person he was a dick. None of his matches are memorable because of his work, it's the work by his opponents like Flair, Nikita, Vader, Arn Anderson, DDP, Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, and so on. He was fortunate to work with some of the best talents in the ring back then. 

People forget how good the talent NWA, and WCW had in terms of skilled ring workers. They may not have all been huge superstars for Vince, but NWA/WCW had solid ring workers. Guys like Tully Blanchard, William Regal, Fit Finlay, Barry Windham and others really helped out many of the green newbies in the early days like Sting. However, nothing about Sting's matches tells me he is one of the best wrestlers in the world. Whereas stars like HBK, Austin, HHH, CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Jericho, Eddie, Dean Malenko, Rey Mysterio, etc are light years ahead of him. He never rank high in my eyes only because he is the most overrated professional "babyface" of all time. I realize that I am on the outside here, and I accept that. This is not a troll thread. I just can't stand Sting. Sorry folks.


----------



## NeyNey

Part of the Five-Point Preview of Smack Down:



> Just two days before their WWE Championship Match at Royal Rumble, The Rock and WWE Champion CM Punk have each made it clear that they will journey to SmackDown tonight at 8/7 CT on Syfy. The Straight Edge Superstar has stated that he will call out The Shield on the blue brand, while The People’s Champion will address being attacked by Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns on Monday’s Raw.
> 
> After being brutalized by Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns on Raw Monday, The Great One will no doubt have strong words for the triple-powerbombing trio.


I watch it now. :agree:

Edit:



Spoiler: Smackdown



I can't take this anymore. :mark:
Everytime Ambrose is only a few meters away from a mic I'm dying because I'm getting too excited. :lol
Man, imagine he would have walked into the ring after Punk finished, grab the mic and... 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 


Spoiler: Smack Down 2






















*DIES* BASTARDS!!! :cuss:


----------



## BKelly237

Is it possible The Shield is working for AJ? I can see Rock pinning Punk, and then the Shield attacks Rock post-match so that Dolph can come out and cash in his MITB.


----------



## 450clash12x

they need to have a match again soon i feel, i really enjoyed it when it first started but i do feel that its getting stale, they need to shake things up and with the attacks on orton i feel that it'll come out orton was behind it and thats the big heel turn


----------



## x78

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> Sting sucks, and I never watched WCW while he was on. Get over the fact that The Shield is stale like your mother's hair from smoking Newport cigarettes so much. :cool2


I'm not talking about the merits of Sting, I'm talking about an angle that is universally regarded as one of the hottest of all time, that almost drove WWF out of business and forced them to introduce the Attitude Era in order to try and keep up in the ratings. You talk about wanting to be a booker, well that is booking, that's one of the most popular angles ever regardless of whether you like Sting or not. And it certainly wouldn't have worked if they had hot-shotted the whole thing and condensed it into a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ambrose is definitely getting bigger!


----------



## Boygirl

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> What I am saying is that I have watched Sting, when I was younger. He sucked as I got older. The whole face paint thing, and his act was stale. He was WCW's Hogan. That shit is for kids. Even his Crow gimmick sucked. Don't get me started on Sting, I am not a fan of Sting at all. I have met him on several occasions, and he is a dick. The worst PR person ever. I used to live down south, and I went to WCW events. Sting was a dick, and I can see why he is a born again. Everyone talks about Shawn Michaels being a dick backstage. Steve Borden was an asshole to his fans.
> 
> His whole gimmick was a rip off of The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior has said several times, and Sting has even admitted that Warrior came up with the look that they both went, and used in their singles careers. His name isn't original, and I am surprised he wasn't taken to court by the real Sting, who used to sing in a band called The Police throughout the 80's. He basically used the Scorpion Death lock knowing that Hart had already made it a popular wrestling finisher. Hart was already a more established name than Sting, and here was Sting taking his move.
> 
> Had it not been for Flair. Where would Sting's career be? Let us not forget this is the same man who ended Rick Rude's career. Sting's whole career is basically a feud with Ric Flair. Flair made Sting popular. Whereas Warrior pretty much made his own name. Sting obviously the better worker, I guess, but Warrior went over the biggest babyface of the decade in the 80's at WM 6 (WM 6 was not in the 80's), clean. Sting had classic bouts with stars to, but I would say that those stars made him. Especially Flair, and guys like Austin who would carry him through matches in their early days with WCW. His mic skills weren't great, and he always seemed like he was shouting into the mic for no reason. His generic "He's a Man Called Sting" theme was awful, and he used it for years.
> 
> Nothing about the man is original, not his name, his finisher at the time he used it, his look was a rip off of Warriors idea, he stole the Crow look, and Flair made his ass famous. Even more recently he ripped off the Heath Ledger "Joker" look in TNA. When is he ever going to come up with something of his own? Don't get me wrong he was a popular star while he was in NWA, WCW, and currently TNA. He has a cult following, but I'm not part of that following. I'm not even going to remotely respect him as a professional wrestler because as a person he was a dick. None of his matches are memorable because of his work, it's the work by his opponents like Flair, Nikita, Vader, Arn Anderson, DDP, Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, and so on. He was fortunate to work with some of the best talents in the ring back then.
> 
> People forget how good the talent NWA, and WCW had in terms of skilled ring workers. They may not have all been huge superstars for Vince, but NWA/WCW had solid ring workers. Guys like Tully Blanchard, William Regal, Fit Finlay, Barry Windham and others really helped out many of the green newbies in the early days like Sting. However, nothing about Sting's matches tells me he is one of the best wrestlers in the world. Whereas stars like HBK, Austin, HHH, CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Jericho, Eddie, Dean Malenko, Rey Mysterio, etc are light years ahead of him. He never rank high in my eyes only because he is the most overrated professional "babyface" of all time. I realize that I am on the outside here, and I accept that. This is not a troll thread. I just can't stand Sting. Sorry folks.


I may be a fan of his, but this is one of the best rebuttals I've seen in WF for a while.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> His whole gimmick was a rip off of The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior has said several times, and Sting has even admitted that Warrior came up with the look that they both went, and used in their singles careers.


You look back at any wrestler's gimmick and an argument can be made that he "ripped off" someone that preceded him. That's because wrestling has been around so long that pretty much everything has been done. It comes down to what that wrestler does with his gimmick (whether original or borrowed). Hell, Damien Sandow's gimmick is a pretty obvious copycat of Lanny Poffo's but I would rather watch Sandow than Poffo any day of the week. 

I really don't see how Sting "stole" Warrior's gimmick considering they both broke into wrestling around the same time. I remember seeing them live in the 80s when they were teaming as Sting and Rock. Ultimate Warrior was Rock back then. Does that make Dwayne Johnson a cheesy ripoff because he goes by "Rock"? 

Really the only thing Sting and Warrior have in common is face paint. I don't recall Sting snarling, growling, and speaking in riddles/jibberish. Reminds me of back when anyone that shaved their head was supposedly a Stone Cold ripoff. There's more to a gimmick than appearance. 

As far as the Scorpion Deathlock being a knockoff of the Sharpshooter, I remember Ronnie Garvin and Sting both using that move before Bret Hart. Riki Choshu was using it before both of them.


----------



## CM Jewels

I've missed the last 3 weeks. Cliff's notes?


----------



## Eddie Ray

CM Jewels said:


> I've missed the last 3 weeks. Cliff's notes?


nothing note worthy apart from them handing Rock his ass...that was pretty cool. especially with the theatrics of punk in the skybox...seriously watch it, its kinda Shakespearean in its visual presentation with the villain watching from above as his men takes down the hero.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Lawler speaks on The Shield 



> And what about The Shield, a group everyone is talking about?
> Lawler: I think that what they’ve done with those guys and the way they have been presented has been very good in making a fast impact. I think now their characters need to be a little more developed, in other words, let’s see a little more about these guys as individuals. You can of course still keep them as a unit but you can also hear more from them.
> I’m a firm believer that if a guy doesn’t get the opportunity to talk every week that there’s only a certain point he is going to get to. A guy has to be given the opportunity to talk one way or the other and that’s going to make or break a guy. I feel like those guys will be able to do that, but I think we need to hear more from them to get to the next level.
> I do see those parallels and I think you’ll agree that the Nexus shot up fast and got to that certain level and then it just kind of petered out. I would hate to see that happen to these three guys and that’s why I say it needs to go to that next level and I feel like in order to do that they’ll need to have a little bit of a different kind of exposure other than just those hit-and-run type things.
> I think that gets to a point where it angers the fans first at the members of The Shield but the longer it goes on without these guys developing some more character it angers the fans at the WWE and they ask ‘Hey, why do you keep letting this go on like this? Something more needs to be done.’
> They’re all interesting characters. Ambrose reminds me of the Joker from Batman. The Heath Ledger one. It’s almost like I can just see that he’s got that kind of personality that people associated with that villain and he could go places with it. That’s why I think they need to change them up a little bit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

hmm all signs point to them working for Punk. The Shield have made sure he has kept the title at all times. My safest bet would be that Paul Haymen simply isn't telling Punk that he's behind it.


----------



## WWER3volution

reigns no doubt but he acts like hes some monster its easy to powerbomb someone whos already been jumped by 2 other people.....


----------



## Aficionado

WWER3volution said:


> reigns no doubt but he acts like hes some monster its easy to powerbomb someone whos already been jumped by 2 other people.....



They are heels. Thats what they do.


----------



## Old Boy

I haven't seen that topic so far,and I posted my opinion to an other one that was opened a few minutes back..


Regardless of what they're going to do at the Rumble,I like to see something different from them...

I would like to see those 3 doing something like The Age of the Fall did in ROH back in 2007.
It would be different and nice to show to the world that they don't work for someone specifically(CM Punk) and they're here for justice.

I want them to continue their stable through a couple of years and then break up and achieve glory,I think they can make it.Dean Amrbrose is a great speaker/heel,Tyler Black an outstanding wrestler and Roman Reigns a beast.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

NeyNey said:


>


Wow.. :mark:


----------



## MrSmallPackage

BKelly237 said:


> Is it possible The Shield is working for AJ? I can see Rock pinning Punk, and then the Shield attacks Rock post-match so that Dolph can come out and cash in his MITB.


Dolph Ziggler can only cash in his MITB-briefcase against the World Heavyweight Champion, i.e. Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Smoogle

Dean/Moxley said:


> Wow.. :mark:


your right to say wow that is one sinister fucking look


----------



## TAR

I reckon Heyman is behind it all: The Hell in a Cell Brian Maddox thing, as well as making The Shield.


----------



## Kenny

:mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

The fact that is so obvious that Punk might be the leader is why I think he ISN'T the leader. Maybe Cena isn't a good choice, but also likely there is no leader.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

The storyline needs to pick up some momentum as of Sunday because they're beginning to get stale. I'm hoping that Heyman is behind The Shield without Punk's knowledge, it'd add an interesting dynamic to the group and having Heyman on the mic with them can only be a good thing. Very interested in there plans for Wrestlemania, I'm hoping it's more than a meaningless 3-on-3 match. Give us Reigns vs. Intercontinental Champion and Ambrose and Rollins after the tag-titles, or something similar.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If anyone goes solo, it's Ambrose. He by far has the most potential. Reigns' look is his only great quality to be honest. Not even sure what is so great about Rollins.


----------



## Smoogle

So it's safe to assume since shield isn't allowed near the ring - Maddox will attempt interference or possibly brock.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Why, is he overrated and very injury prone?


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



truk83 said:


> What I am saying is that I have watched Sting, when I was younger. He sucked as I got older. The whole face paint thing, and his act was stale. He was WCW's Hogan. That shit is for kids. Even his Crow gimmick sucked. Don't get me started on Sting, I am not a fan of Sting at all. I have met him on several occasions, and he is a dick. The worst PR person ever. I used to live down south, and I went to WCW events. Sting was a dick, and I can see why he is a born again. Everyone talks about Shawn Michaels being a dick backstage. Steve Borden was an asshole to his fans.
> 
> His whole gimmick was a rip off of The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior has said several times, and Sting has even admitted that Warrior came up with the look that they both went, and used in their singles careers. His name isn't original, and I am surprised he wasn't taken to court by the real Sting, who used to sing in a band called The Police throughout the 80's. *He basically used the Scorpion Death lock knowing that Hart had already made it a popular wrestling finisher. Hart was already a more established name than Sting, and here was Sting taking his move. *
> 
> Had it not been for Flair. Where would Sting's career be? Let us not forget this is the same man who ended Rick Rude's career. Sting's whole career is basically a feud with Ric Flair. Flair made Sting popular. Whereas Warrior pretty much made his own name. Sting obviously the better worker, I guess, but Warrior went over the biggest babyface of the decade in the 80's at WM 6 (WM 6 was not in the 80's), clean. Sting had classic bouts with stars to, but I would say that those stars made him. Especially Flair, and guys like Austin who would carry him through matches in their early days with WCW. His mic skills weren't great, and he always seemed like he was shouting into the mic for no reason. His generic "He's a Man Called Sting" theme was awful, and he used it for years.
> 
> Nothing about the man is original, not his name, his finisher at the time he used it, his look was a rip off of Warriors idea, he stole the Crow look, and Flair made his ass famous. Even more recently he ripped off the Heath Ledger "Joker" look in TNA. When is he ever going to come up with something of his own? Don't get me wrong he was a popular star while he was in NWA, WCW, and currently TNA. He has a cult following, but I'm not part of that following. I'm not even going to remotely respect him as a professional wrestler because as a person he was a dick. None of his matches are memorable because of his work, it's the work by his opponents like Flair, Nikita, Vader, Arn Anderson, DDP, Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, and so on. He was fortunate to work with some of the best talents in the ring back then.
> 
> People forget how good the talent NWA, and WCW had in terms of skilled ring workers. They may not have all been huge superstars for Vince, but NWA/WCW had solid ring workers. Guys like Tully Blanchard, William Regal, Fit Finlay, Barry Windham and others really helped out many of the green newbies in the early days like Sting. However, nothing about Sting's matches tells me he is one of the best wrestlers in the world. Whereas stars like HBK, Austin, HHH, CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Jericho, Eddie, Dean Malenko, Rey Mysterio, etc are light years ahead of him. He never rank high in my eyes only because he is the most overrated professional "babyface" of all time. I realize that I am on the outside here, and I accept that. This is not a troll thread. I just can't stand Sting. Sorry folks.


You couldn't be any more wrong about Sting stealing the Sharpshooter. Bret himself said that Vince wanted Bret to use that move and wanted someone to teach it to him. Konnan back when he was Nax Moon in the WWF was the person who taught him how to do it.

How dare anyone compare Shield to Sting. Sting's attacks had reasoning and story behind them, Shield is just attacking random faces, blabbing about injustice and making moronic faces.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Stephanie McMahon is behind The Shield as she has been scheming with Paul Heyman all along as a way to get the WWE for herself because shes worried HHH is going to take it away from her once Vince retires. Unbeknownst to CM Punk they have been using him all along to keep the title away from one of HHH/Vinces boys and keep it close to them until they were ready to engage the last phase of their plan, Brock Lesnar. Brock wins the Royal Rumble, then as HHH and Vince look on in horror, he interferes in the CM Punk/Rock match leaving both men a bloodied mess. CM Punk reatains the belt however is a mess and him and The Rock decide to join forces with HHH/Vince to battle the new Steph/Heyman/Brock/Shield faction at Wrestlemania. 

The Punk/Brock is billed as the winner decides who will control the WWE, HHH/Vince or Stephanie/Heyman, however Vince has a genius plan up his sleeve and makes John Cena the special guest referee. Punk is about to beat Brock when the ultimate double cross takes place and John Cena does the AA to Punk giving Brock the win.

Who will stop the seemingly unstoppable force of Cena/Brock? What will the Stephanie/Heyman regime do to the WWE now that it is under their control? Can anyone do anything about The Shield now that they are allowed to run rampant as the enforcers in the WWE?

Only one mad can stop the unstoppable and his name is Brad Maddox.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

DirtSheet88 said:


> The storyline needs to pick up some momentum as of Sunday because they're beginning to get stale. I'm hoping that Heyman is behind The Shield without Punk's knowledge, it'd add an interesting dynamic to the group and having Heyman on the mic with them can only be a good thing. Very interested in there plans for Wrestlemania, I'm hoping it's more than a meaningless 3-on-3 match. Give us Reigns vs. Intercontinental Champion and Ambrose and Rollins after the tag-titles, or something similar.


Yeah, people keep pushing a Shield/Orton, Ryback, Sheamus 3 vs. 3 match at 'Mania - but that seems are bit half-assed to me. The Shield can be really big but that sort of match wouldn't allow them to shine individually. I like your idea of putting them in championship matches.

Perhaps if Reigns became IC champ, and Ambrose/Rollings became tag champs, that leaves it open for the leader (Punk or whoever) to hold the WWE title. Then they'll have all the gold ala Evolution @ Armageddon 03.


----------



## AntUK

Deans looking badass these days! Just watch smackdown and i knew what was going to happen, that didnt stop me wishing Dean would have grabbed a mic and answered Punk.


I do like the slow burn they're doing with the Shield, i do think though they need to add more variety in the attacks, such as faking some people out, coming from under the ring, more backstage beat downs etc. Cant wait to see it slowly revealing itself. It's a pity some people these daus just dont have patience.


----------



## NeyNey

Dean/Moxley said:


> Wow.. :mark:


ISN'T IT?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: Could WWE introduce more of the NXT people as members of The Shield?*



floyd2386 said:


> *How dare* anyone compare Shield to Sting.


As soon as someone uses 'How dare' in an argument over wrestling you know they take it way too seriously :')


----------



## CharliePrince

The Shield storyline is barely beginning tbh..

and I cannot hide my excitement for the three of them which I think will have good careers in the WWE

each one has his own style.. his unique mystique if you will..

the way they move, the way they enter the ring, come down to it, etc.. you can tell each one is an INDIVIDUAL

this is high praise because it clearly shows each one can go on their seperate ways and be ok..

Ambrose is like Joker like all of you keep saying

Rollins who is my 2nd favorite is simply demented.. like a Slytherin come to life even the way he moves to get in and out of the ring is like a snake.. he's amazing

Reigns is just the BEAST. Simply put, he has the greatest charisma of them all, the look the WWE loves and just downright BEAST.

I await how the WWE branches out The Shield storyline and even in the future.. expect at LEAST ONE of these men to be MAIN EVENT material

hell right now you have a main event feud in the making between Ryback and THE BEAST Reigns!


----------



## Shawn Morrison

i like how they have been so patient with The Shield, i guess when they do get some decent storyline they will be given the spotlight, which is why they're waiting for the right moment. I hope.


----------



## SDWarrior

I'm still really liking the Shield but if they don't start wrestling soon (crazy I know), I'm going to lose interest in them.


----------



## Really?

*Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

WWE need to book this as it all ties in. Lesnar needs to face Ryback at mania. No one wants to see HHH face him, Ryback is clearly over enough and this would be a huge win for Ryback.

WWE need to keep Ryback/shield feud going with punk continuing to deny he has anything to do to them. This can then lead to Heyman revealing he hired the shield behind punks back to protect him. When punk asks him why they've been attacking the likes of Sheamus and Orton, he claims that he lost control/didn't need them anymore so had a 'dear friend' to control their alignment and tell them who to attack. Cue Lesnars music and he is revealed in the shield uniform alongside Ambrose reigns and Rollins. Ryback, now knowing who has truly cost him his title opportunities, attacks Lesnar and the feud begins. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Although the Ryback Lesnar match would probably be as atrocious or worse like Goldberg vs. Lesnar, I would love for this scenario to take place. Shield needs to be presented as a serious threat IMO.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

It's a nice storyline, but I wouldn't be too interested in a Lesnar/Ryback match. WWE has much better opponents for Lesnar that should be used.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Dunno what's more terrible:

a)having Ryback go over Lesnar
or
b)Lesnar being the leader of The Shield


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

AntUK said:


> Deans looking badass these days! Just watch smackdown and i knew what was going to happen, that didnt stop me wishing Dean would have grabbed a mic and answered Punk.
> 
> 
> I do like the slow burn they're doing with the Shield, i do think though they need to add more variety in the attacks, such as faking some people out, coming from under the ring, more backstage beat downs etc. Cant wait to see it slowly revealing itself. It's a pity some people these daus just dont have patience.


Yeah it's stupid because so often people complain about WWE not being patient enough and rushing things but then when they do try and not over-expose The Shield people still complain.

I am a bit worried about the timing of all this though. With Rock still being around, Cena moving into a big feud for WM, a royal rumble winner and Brock, Taker and HHH all returning soon I hope The Shield don't get over-shadowed.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Although the Ryback Lesnar match would probably be as atrocious or worse like Goldberg vs. Lesnar, I would love for this scenario to take place. Shield needs to be presented as a serious threat IMO.


I don't think it will be that bad, I mean it was clearly Goldberg and Lesnar's last match. They didn't want to try maybe because the crowd was shouting negative chants towards them or maybe they thought McMahon was dick and didn't deserve a halfway decent match. But with Ryback and Lesnar it's different because Ryback already stated he loves wresting and has a passion for it, I am certain he will do all he can to do to make this match *watchable*. Also, Brock has been paid a bucket load of money. So he should be faithful and go all out in his matches.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> Dunno what's more terrible:
> 
> a)having Ryback go over Lesnar
> or
> b)Lesnar being the leader of The Shield


A would be more terrible


----------



## shought321

The only reason they have been patient with the Shield is cause they have no idea where to take them next.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

How about No? Actually have a "leader" (if they must have one) that can cut his own promos and will be on TV every week.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I'm willing to be patient for the Shield, but one or two promos every now and then explaining why they attacked a particular person would be good.


----------



## xagon

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

After the segment with Punk and Shield on this week's Smackdown I really got the feeling that Lesnar may indeed be revealed as the Shield's leader. And didn't Lesnar in his letter that Heyman read out on RAW say that how WWE treated him was unfair and an injustice? So maybe he and mastermind Heyman hired The Shield to unleash justice upon WWE. Hmm....


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wonder if The Shield will come in during the match just so Punk loses the belt? I know that is a very weak finish but it would be a slow burn to the obvious face turn that is eventually going to happen this year. It could be revealed that Heyman WAS behind The Shield all along and Heyman would turn on Punk just like he did with Lesnar all those years ago.


----------



## 123bigdave

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

No. Why would Lesnar need cronies? He's supposed to be a beast that doesn't need help.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

It would only make sense, If Brock comes out and says he is leaving with the WWE title - and he was protecting punk as a weak champion. SO no, it wont happen.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Have you not watch WWE13 "Live the Revolution" video? The Shield are clearly standing behind CM Punk 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nz0xTStwew


----------



## toni14

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Why would a power house like Lesnar need the Shield behind him?


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Didn't Lesnar get into a punch up with Ryback backstage at a PPV or was that a rumor?


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

it wasnt a punch up brock hit him lol. would never be a punch up ryback would be eaten by brock simples.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Why would a badass like Lesnar need those nerds?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Cena needs to be the leader of the shield


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Thats a nice idea but how will that work out when Brock is only doing certain dates. I would mark out though if he was the leader of the Shield


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

Why does Bork have henchmen and why is he making them wear swat attire? 

Bork has some explaining to do.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*

If The Shield is to have a leader it should be Paul Heyman and he's been secretly ordering the hit's without Punk's knowledge in a kind of "protecting his clients interests" scenario


----------



## kendoo

i would love it if lesnar came down and got punk disqualified or helped him get the win or even if he showed up at rumble to interfer in some way


----------



## Clique

CM Jewels said:


> I've missed the last 3 weeks. Cliff's notes?


Watch & enjoy:


----------



## xZeroSleep

I feel like WWE doesn't know what to do with The Shield.


----------



## YESYESYES!

If WWE didn't know what to do with them they'd be attacking jobbers, not the biggest stars in the company.


----------



## shought321

YESYESYES! said:


> If WWE didn't know what to do with them they'd be attacking jobbers, not the biggest stars in the company.


Not really, that would just show that they don't give a shit about them. Attacking big stars shows they care about the Shield, but they have been directionless since TLC.


----------



## x78

shought321 said:


> Not really, that would just show that they don't give a shit about them. Attacking big stars shows they care about the Shield, but they have been directionless since TLC.


You think that being a major part of the storyline for one the biggest WWE title matches in years is directionless?


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^Well, not entirely directionless as management obviously are quite keen on them. They want them as a focal point and that can't be bad.

However, if they were to do nothing of substance with them at the Rumble or in the weeks after that, then how could you describe them as being anything but?


----------



## x78

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^Well, not entirely directionless as management obviously are quite keen on them. They want them as a focal point and that can't be bad.
> 
> However, if they were to do nothing of substance with them at the Rumble or in the weeks after that, then how could you describe them as being anything but?


Well yeah, that's like saying if Punk dropped the belt and went on a 12 month losing streak that he would be buried. There's no way you can say they are directionless at the moment though, I sometimes wonder if people on this forum actually watch the product.


----------



## shought321

x78 said:


> You think that being a major part of the storyline for one the biggest WWE title matches in years is directionless?


But they're not a major part of it. They're very much side characters, who most likely will have no impact on the result of the match. They were only put into this storyline to add a little third party unpredictability.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Book Lesnar as the leader of the shield*



RenegadexParagon said:


> Why does Bjork have henchmen and why is he making them wear swat attire?
> 
> Bjork has some explaining to do.


Maybe the whole Ricardo Lopez thing just made him kinda paranoid.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

They are trying to use The Shield to create another stable call The Avengers.
The Avengers members:
Daniel Byran(Captain America)
Kane(Hawkeye)
Randy Orton(Iron Man)
Sheamus(Thor)
Ryback(Hulk)

Kind of make sense XD


----------



## Rick Sanchez

shought321 said:


> But they're not a major part of it. They're very much side characters, who most likely will have no impact on the result of the match. They were only put into this storyline to add a little third party unpredictability.


What the hell else would they be? Everyone except Punk and Rock are side characters in the match.


----------



## shought321

K.W.H. said:


> What the hell else would they be? Everyone except Punk and Rock are side characters in the match.


Dunno, major part of the storyline maybe?


----------



## Itami

The licking never stops hehe


----------



## fulcizombie

The shield is the coolest stable since the original NWO and the best thing in the wwe right now, in spite of them being roockies and not established big names . Everything about them , from their music, their entrance, the way they carry themselves is awesome . I hope the WWE doesn't destroy them . 
Oh and where the hell is the shield merchandise ?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

shought321 said:


> Dunno, major part of the storyline maybe?


Not really much room for anyone else once Punk and Rock do their thing. A minor role is as good as it gets.


----------



## Tardust

I feel like there is no end game for the Shield and there is going to be a lot of repetition until the WWE figures out what that is. But, I'm hoping it turns into something good.


----------



## Jdogfour20

fulcizombie said:


> The shield is the coolest stable since the original NWO and the best thing in the wwe right now, in spite of them being roockies and not established big names . Everything about them , from their music, their entrance, the way they carry themselves is awesome . I hope the WWE doesn't destroy them .
> Oh and where the hell is the shield merchandise ?


I agree being a Military man myself i love the Theme of the Shield. But i got the feeling Its gonna go nowhere i hope i am wrong through. I love how they just seem to not give a fuck and act like an army of 1


----------



## Hawksea

Mean Street Posse heat >>>>>>>>>>>> The Shield heat


----------



## -Skullbone-

shought321 said:


> Dunno, major part of the storyline maybe?


They are in the picture though, which makes them a major player by default. Will they interfere? Is Punk the figure dictating them or not? The fact that they've involved them two weeks or so heading the Rumble is a wise move because, quite frankly, management and the writers aren't currently trustworthy of writing something like five weeks of material for the group before the PPV without somehow compromising them or the angle. 

The best thing that could be said about The Shield's current situation is that they're a presence in the viewers and wrestlers minds. They're always watching and moving about somewhere in the building, largely enigmatic in their existence, and uncompromising in picking the face targets. That's fine to a degree, although it's probably made a lot of people sick of their act already. Again, a case of overdoing their appearances and act, at least in my opinion.



x78 said:


> Well yeah, that's like saying if Punk dropped the belt and went on a 12 month losing streak that he would be buried. There's no way you can say they are directionless at the moment though, I sometimes wonder if people on this forum actually watch the product.


I get the gist of what you're saying. However, it would take the match at RR being contested clean of their interference and weeks of going about their act of massacring faces afterward to say, with 100% confidence and certainty, that they've been directionless since TLC. What has been given to them since that PPV that was a legitimate program? Nothing. They just come in and do their stuff on top faces week in and week out. Nothing concrete except writers having them randomly destroying stuff.

This notion, of course, will all but disappear if they do interfere in the WWE title match, which they'll likely do in some capacity. It doesn't entirely erase the idea that they haven't dome anything worthwhile from December until the Rumble, but their part in this angle would give them something digestible and with a clear-cut direction.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I like to think creative has something big planned for The Shield, and they're building it up slowly and keeping the fans guessing. They haven't been very good at that in the past though.


----------



## shought321

-Skullbone- said:


> They are in the picture though, which makes them a major player by default. Will they interfere? Is Punk the figure dictating them or not? The fact that they've involved them two weeks or so heading the Rumble is a wise move because, quite frankly, management and the writers aren't currently trustworthy of writing something like five weeks of material for the group before the PPV without somehow compromising them or the angle.
> 
> The best thing that could be said about The Shield's current situation is that they're a presence in the viewers and wrestlers minds. They're always watching and moving about somewhere in the building, largely enigmatic in their existence, and uncompromising in picking the face targets. That's fine to a degree, although it's probably made a lot of people sick of their act already. Again, a case of overdoing their appearances and act, at least in my opinion.


I like that they have been established as legit threats and I like the mysterious, unpredictable aura surrounding them. I just wish that they would expand on them slightly. Whether that would be through exploring their individual personalities, have them cut a live promo detailing their intentions or just entering in a feud with someone. If we were talking 5-10 years ago, I could be much more patient (infact I prefer slow-burn storylines) . But right now I don't trust these 3 great future talents in the clumsy hands of the WWE writers.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> The licking never stops hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Hahaha so fucking awesome!!! OH MY LORD!! :lmao:lmao:lmao

Unfortunately I can't rep you now. :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin: :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:

*starts daily stalkin*
OMG THERE ARE EVEN MORE PHOTOBOMBPICS OF AMBROSE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Spoiler: ANOTHER PIC AHAHAHA













Photo from: https://twitter.com/JessicaKoch91


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Now, I agree the Shield do not necessarily need a leader. However, I have stumbled upon something that could be a clue as to who the leader is...the Sword that accompanies the Shield.

Not only is the clue in plain sight, if WWE have actually used what I am about to suggest, then all credit to them where it is due, it is genius. Now, if they have went down this path, not only does it involve a returning superstar, but it also sets up the match we are all dying to see instead of Rock vs Cena II....

It is my theory that, the leader of the Shield will interfere in the WWE Championship match tonight and will make it obvious that he is the Sword, even if he were to say no words, his position as the leader, thus the Sword would still be clear. 

He will cost Rock the WWE Championship at Royal Rumble, align himself with Paul Heyman & The Shield and challenge The Rock at Wrestlemania. I don't quite know how CM Punk can fit into all of this.

Anyway, this clue I speak of? This obvious hint that is in plain sight.....










it is a coincidence that Brock Lesnar has a huge tattoo of a *Sword* on his chest yes, but have WWE used it when a) Naming the Shield b) Planning Brock to be the leader and c) Planning* Brock vs Rock II* for the title at Wresltemania 29?


----------



## PotterNo1

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Hmmm, I can't see it- WWE will probably have something much more bland and unimaginative in mind such as The Shield randomly challenging Undertaker to a 3 on 1 handicap match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Itzvan

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

What injustice has Brock Lesnar ever faced? How can he possibly be the leader, it would make no sense.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

I did actually think the other day that Brock could be revealed as the leader of The Shield. 

Brock vs. Rock II would be great for Wrestlemania, and him costing Rock the title would be a good way to get there.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



NJ88 said:


> Brock vs. Rock II would be great for Wrestlemania, and him costing Rock the title would be a good way to get there.


This I agree with, but does Lesnar being the leader make any sense?

He's this badass guy that can beat up anyone, why would he need any help? Plus, he can't really cut a promo so wouldn't be much of a mouthpiece either.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

I did think Lesnar when they said somthing along the lines of "We will bring the sword" Maybe looking a little deep but why else would they say that?

Heyman
Punk
Brock
Sheild
Maddox

Thats pretty awesome i got to agree.

Could lead to eventuall Punk/Brock at some stage too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


Not when he has a mouthpiece like Paul Heyman.

This is absolutely logical, not so much with this sword symbolism stuff, but Lesnar will certainly align with Heyman whenever he's back, who is aligned with Punk, who is aligned with the Shield.

It would be an absolutely awesome stable and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

if the shield were to cost cm punk the title and the rocks wins it and keeps it to wrestlemania it could set up brock-rock but i dont know, seems unlikely


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


Paul Heyman. The end.


----------



## JY57

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


Paul Heyman will be with him


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

I just can't decide where Punk fits in with this, maybe he loses the title to Rock or Brock at EC, and starts his rumoured feud with Undertaker. That way Undertaker isn't around for long, as usual.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


I think you've gotten charisma confused with mic skills, Brock is one of the most charismatic guys who's ever been in the WWE, he draws attention whatever he does, he has real magnetic presence, thats charisma.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This I agree with, but does Lesnar being the leader make any sense?
> 
> He's this badass guy that can beat up anyone, why would he need any help? Plus, he can't really cut a promo so wouldn't be much of a mouthpiece either.


In order for Brock to be leader of The Shield, it doesn't necessarily mean it has to make sense...a lot doesn't. There's an obvious link with Paul Heyman. Since Brock's always been affiliated with Heyman, Heymans also affiliated with Punk. Brock is helping protect Punk. They could come up with some reasoning under those lines.

As for mouthpiece...obviously in this scenario, Paul Heyman would be the mouthpiece. It works out if you think about it like that.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

They had better not give the Shield a leader. Stop looking into the sword reference, its just them saying theyre going to bring the fight and win... thats it. Stop it. Stop being stupid. And if Im wrong, then Im still not stupid... it would be the WWE and all the people the clamored for a leader for the Shield that would be stupid. Its actually refreshing to see a team of equals, lets not convince the WWE to fuck that up.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

According to Marvel the Sword defends us against aliens, so unless Lesnar crushes some green-eared dude I'm unconvinced


----------



## WWER3volution

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

yeah its not a bad theory but its way too thought out and creative for the super cliche wwe of today


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

This is too logical for WWE. They've probably not thought of it.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Brock Lesnar doesn't fit the character of cult leader. The only WWE wrestler that can fit that description right now is CM Punk. Either he's fooling us by continuously denying that he has no part of the Shield, or Vince is the one behind it.


----------



## HighFiveGhost

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

I hope they continue with the shield no actually having a leader.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Too logical for WWE. WWE logic will probably bring in HHH as the sword and the guy with the big sword on his chest will be the face against the sword and shield.

HHH vs Brock part 3....
Rock vs Cena part 2
Punk vs undertaker

could happen


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

A leader would do more harm than good. But I wouldn't be opposed to one more member. Maybe Kassius Ohno.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



JigsawKrueger said:


> A leader would do more harm than good. But I wouldn't be opposed to one more member. Maybe Kassius Ohno.


Im torn on adding someone else, whilst It would be good to have a fresh face, you don't want it going down nWo 2002 or Nexus roads.


----------



## Until May

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

riggggght thats just what the shield needs... someone bland and horrible to make them no longer reverent


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Does the Shield really need a leader?


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Ambrose used "Sword" 'cos it goes with the image of a shield, that's it. The don't need Lesnar, Lesnar doesn't need the Shield. 

If "the shield brings a sword" meant anything, they'd have said it more than once.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Until May said:


> riggggght thats just what the shield needs... someone bland and horrible to make them no longer reverent


Brock Lesnar?

"riggggght"


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

If Brock interferes and helps Punk win I think you could still argue that Punk Heyman is the leader of the Shield and Brock's just hanging around.

He really only becomes the leader if it goes Russo on us. Shield interferes costs Punk the match, Shield interferes again at Rumble leading to a Brock victory. Way too messy.

If Brock costs the Rock the match just leave the bums out of it because they're not needed.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

I'd say that The Shield do eventually need a leader. With just the three guys, it's pretty obvious that someone (probably Ryback) will just destroy them at some point, or team of two faces will take them out. Adding a big name leader will make them stronger and will at least increase their shelf life for a while. There needs to be a leader in all good stables. Anyone remember 'The Corre' with the 'we're all equal' mantra? Yeh...me neither.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


Brock Lesnar doesn't have charisma? He may not be great on the microphone but to say he doesn't have charisma is ludicrous.


----------



## Rhys3

Hopefully it is John Cena that turns out to be the leader and not brick lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Rhys3 said:


> Hopefully it is John Cena that turns out to be the leader and not brick lesnar
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, lets give another main event spot to Cena, who deserves and needs it the least out of everyone.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Why exactly does Bork need henchmen, and why is he making them dress up in swat attire?

Mr.Lazer has some explaining to do.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*

Punk vehemently denies having anything to do with The Shield but it is too obvious that he is the leader because on Smackdown when he called them out and they were surrounding Punk, they could have attacked him right away but they didn't because Punk had a steel chair but I honestly think that The Shield wouldn't have done anything to Punk at all and why? Because they are all connected to one another because they keep showing up in Punk's matches


----------



## xZeroSleep

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Choc Lesnar said:


> Yeah, lets give another main event spot to Cena, who deserves and needs it the least out of everyone.


If it means a heel Cena, I'm fine with it.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



K.W.H. said:


> Leaders need charisma, Brock doesn't have any. The end.


What are you talking about? Can't you just FEEL the feeling of charisma oozing out of Bork? :brock


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Punk vehemently denies having anything to do with The Shield but it is too obvious that he is the leader because on Smackdown when he called them out and they were surrounding Punk, they could have attacked him right away but they didn't because Punk had a steel chair but I honestly think that The Shield wouldn't have done anything to Punk at all and why? Because they are all connected to one another because they keep showing up in Punk's matches


It is just too much of a coincidence that they keep helping Punk for some reason, and the reason why that is, is because Punk is their leader


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Logic be damned, a super stable with Brock, Punk, and The Shield would be awesome. The most powerful and menacing stable in the PG era by far.


----------



## AntUK

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Logic be damned, a super stable with Brock, Punk, and The Shield would be awesome. The most powerful and menacing stable in the PG era by far.


:vince and who could i feed them too, taking them down singlehandidly :cena4


----------



## Choc Lesnar

AntUK said:


> :vince and who could i feed them too, taking them down singlehandidly :cena4


This is why we dont have nice things...


----------



## ShirleyCrabtree

Didn't Punk become leader of Nexus before all that fell to pieces of shite?

I didn't see it, but I take it that Punk loses the belt only if The Shield interfere, anyone else can with no probs?


----------



## Marv95

Could be Brock though I hope not. But it could be someone that no one is even considering. That person would would be more logical than Brock as he could be an "outsider" fighting "injustice" in the WWE. It could be set up as a master plan to screw a certain someone out of the title tonight. It could mean Cena/Rock II but there might be a new entertaining twist to it plus it can kill two birds with one stone: a current babyface to turn heel and a current heel to turn back into a babyface which he should have been all along since MITB 2011.

I mean, did the badass babyface Rock that we all know even _try_ to get revenge on the Shield on SD for the beatdown? Not saying the WWE is intelligent enough to do something so shocking. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## animus

I'm thinking tonight & tomorrows Raw could "potentially" be one of the most interesting times for WWE in a long time. Maybe I'm getting my hopes up to be disappointed. I think tomorrow the "Leader" will finally be revealed.


----------



## Stroker Ace

So it looks like The Shield will be in the Rumble, aside from the WWE title match I am really looking forward to this :mark:


----------



## Amber B

I love my Rollins but I really hope that Ambrose becomes of the MVP's of the rumble match tonight. My weird fascination with that motherfucker is coming back.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> I love my Rollins but I really hope that Ambrose becomes of the MVP's of the rumble match tonight. My weird fascination with that motherfucker is coming back.


I'm disappointed. 

Rollins mention but no gif!?

I agree with you though. I hope Ambrose can somehow shine. Not sure what he could do for that though, come in early and last a long time perhaps, eliminate a few. Look all menacing and shit.

I'm just waiting for the inevitable. The Shield all get numbers close to eachother and dominate until Orton comes out, then Sheamus and then Ryback or something shit that WWE seem to do all the time.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> I love my Rollins but I really hope that Ambrose becomes of the MVP's of the rumble match tonight. My weird fascination with that motherfucker is coming back.


Hopefully it stays as "weird fascination" and not venture towards Rollins fascination.

But anyway I can see him shining in the Rumble, but it depends on how long they get to stay in.


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm disappointed.
> 
> Rollins mention but no gif!?
> 
> I agree with you though. I hope Ambrose can somehow shine. Not sure what he could do for that though, come in early and last a long time perhaps, eliminate a few. Look all menacing and shit.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the inevitable. The Shield all get numbers close to eachother and dominate until Orton comes out, then Sheamus and then Ryback or something shit that WWE seem to do all the time.


Oh I'm going to abuse the hell out of that gif tonight. :lmao



iDogBea said:


> Hopefully it stays as "weird fascination" and not venture towards Rollins fascination.
> 
> But anyway I can see him shining in the Rumble, but it depends on how long they get to stay in.


They're two totally different fascinations. For years, Ambrose has been the "you're way too extra, you're weird, you might have a small case of downs and you will stab someone with a syringe but why the fuck do you still get my attention?"
Rollins is "you're a pretty princess, you're safe to be around and I wouldn't mind objectifying you but never speak a word ever."


One of the three will get a lot of shine. I can just see Ambrose, in an environment like this and the theatrical person that he is, making his time in there special.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> They're two totally different fascinations. For years, Ambrose has been the "you're way too extra, you're weird, you might have a small case of downs and you will stab someone with a syringe but why the fuck do you still get my attention?"
> Rollins is "you're a pretty princess, you're safe to be around and I wouldn't mind objectifying you but never speak a word ever."
> 
> 
> One of the three will get a lot of shine. I can just see Ambrose, in an environment like this and the theatrical person that he is, making his time in there special.


Ah I see, cause for a minute I thought you were crushing on him now.

For those three I can see them just not caring and every time they get thrown out they come right back in and attack somebody else. You know actually, I want that to happen. Makes more sense.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Whether it really was The Shield who attacked The Rock at the Royal Rumble or not or whether Punk has something to do with them or not the whole presence of The Shield pretty much cost CM Punk the WWE Title so I wonder if Punk will be calling any of them out on Raw or if the WWE will just forget about that and have Punk just go for Vince instead.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Whether it really was The Shield who attacked The Rock at the Royal Rumble or not or whether Punk has something to do with them or not the whole presence of The Shield pretty much cost CM Punk the WWE Title so I wonder if Punk will be calling any of them out on Raw or if the WWE will just forget about that and have Punk just go for Vince instead.


----------



## elo

Cookie Monster said:


> *Whether it really was The Shield who attacked The Rock at the Royal Rumble or not* or whether Punk has something to do with them or not the whole presence of The Shield pretty much cost CM Punk the WWE Title so I wonder if Punk will be calling any of them out on Raw or if the WWE will just forget about that and have Punk just go for Vince instead.


The commentary teaming naming and shaming The Shield wasn't by accident, Punk smirking about it wasn't either, the charade is over.


----------



## endersghost

I was immediately interested in Ambrose and still am but Roman Reigns has really surprised me with his intensity. I think he can have a bright future just as much as Ambrose can, but Rollins is the least impressive member for me thus far. Grantland's The Masked Man had an article on the Shield and he seemed to be really into Rollins, really marking out for him to be honest, calling him a combination of Jeff Hardy and CM Punk if I recall correctly. I have yet to see it in him but The Masked Man is rarely wrong and really the only place I go to for any kind of analysis on pro wrestling.


----------



## Cookie Monster

elo said:


> The commentary teaming naming and shaming The Shield wasn't by accident, Punk smirking about it wasn't either, the charade is over.


I can definitely see The Shield and Punk engaging over the next few weeks then.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I hope Monday has a beat down on a certain commentator. 

Because man, Cole was snitching hard!


----------



## endersghost

I think they may indeed go after Cole but the problem is Cole still carries a heelish tinge, even though JBL has taken that over. They'd have to explain it, but I'm sure they can do that, I'm just saying it may not get a huge response in front of a live crowd. I honestly think that Vince will be more likely to get jumped than Cole, and that that'd be a more interesting next step.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Damn, robbed of seeing them tonight :cussin:

But yeah that Punk smirk was a dead give away.


----------



## Itami

what you guys talking about it was great seeing The Shield at RR


----------



## Smoogle

Spoiler: Pic2Big


----------



## elo

Dem still capturing skillz!


----------



## Stroker Ace

Thank god for camera flashes, I knew I recognized Ambrose's arm. 

Didn't notice the Reigns one, that's clearly him.


----------



## Striketeam

I really hope they don't go the predictable route and reveal Heyman as the guy who employed them. I'm giving WWE the benefit of the doubt here but what if Cena was behind it all long? It makes sense when you think about it and would make Rock/Cena 2 bearable with him as a heel.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

It was the Shield brother, in case anybody still had doubt.

5:42 of this vid.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx2t1q_3-rock-vs-punk_sport?search_algo=2#.UQYNpb881Rp


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DA SHIELD COST PUNK DA BELT! DEM BASTARDS! PUNK GUNNA GIV DEM SHIELD HELLS TO PAY TOMOROW NITE!!!!!!


----------



## x78

Striketeam said:


> I really hope they don't go the predictable route and reveal Heyman as the guy who employed them. I'm giving WWE the benefit of the doubt here but what if Cena was behind it all long? It makes sense when you think about it and would make Rock/Cena 2 bearable with him as a heel.


Cena isn't behind it. If Cena was turning heel, he would have eliminated Jericho and some other faces in the RR. As it is, the only face he eliminated was Ryback at the end. The only reason Cena hasn't been involved with The Shield is because he didn't want to put them over without being able to go over them later on.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They're getting to Aces and Eights level of bad now. There's no direction to this group at all. They need to reveal something Monday and stop dragging this shit out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, somebody edit that pic into a spoiler tag.

Shield may attack Vince during that Heyman evaluation thing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Punk vehemently denies having anything to do with The Shield but it is too obvious that he is the leader because on Smackdown when he called them out and they were surrounding Punk, they could have attacked him right away but they didn't because Punk had a steel chair but I honestly think that The Shield wouldn't have done anything to Punk at all and why? Because they are all connected to one another because they keep showing up in Punk's matches


Maybe, just maybe whoever is behind the Shield has been making it look like Punk is behind it? Of course Punk is going to deny it with arrogance and laugh it off cos he is a heel

It has to be Cena. Cena being behind the Shield will be the only thing that saves us from what has the potential to be an awful WM. What i would think will happen is by denying that he is behind the Shield Punk will squirm his way into a triple threat with Rock and Cena at WM. At the end the Shield appear and look set to aid Punk by attacking Rock and Cena. Cena cowers and all of a sudden they turn around and attack Rock and Punk while Cena has a ''WTF'' look on his face. After about 5 seconds a smile appears on his face and he joins the Shield in the beatdown of Rock and Punk. The last thing we see as WM29 is going off the air is Cena holding the WWE title aloft as he stands alongside the Shield. After Mania the Rock fucks off and as a result of Cena, we get a`Punk face turn and a Cena/Punk feud


----------



## x78

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Maybe, just maybe whoever is behind the Shield has been making it look like Punk is behind it? Of course Punk is going to deny it with arrogance and laugh it off cos he is a heel
> 
> It has to be Cena. Cena being behind the Shield will be the only thing that saves us from what has the potential to be an awful WM. What i would think will happen is by denying that he is behind the Shield Punk will squirm his way into a triple threat with Rock and Cena at WM. At the end the Shield appear and look set to aid Punk by attacking Rock and Cena. Cena cowers and all of a sudden they turn around and attack Rock and Punk while Cena has a ''WTF'' look on his face. After about 5 seconds a smile appears on his face and he joins the Shield in the beatdown of Rock and Punk. The last thing we see as WM29 is going off the air is Cena holding the WWE title aloft as he stands alongside the Shield. After Mania the Rock fucks off and as a result of Cena, we get a`Punk face turn and a Cena/Punk feud


Yeah, whatever. We all know the last thing we see at WM will be this:


----------



## Tardust

has the Shield ever attacked Cena? I can't recall. Seems like everyone but Cena and Punk.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



x78 said:


> Yeah, whatever. We all know the last thing we see at WM will be this:


everyone and there mother is saying this, everyone said cena was going to win last time too, lol.


hopefully WWE doesn't go full retard with this cena shit because everyone and their entire family knows he will win..they need to do something different.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Tardust said:


> has the Shield ever attacked Cena? I can't recall. Seems like everyone but Cena and Punk.


----------



## Asenath

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


I could watch this over & over & over.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The thing about the Shield is they are always involved in the WWE's top storylines, and keep people guessing as to what they re all about. Yes it's drawing out longer than people would like. Bu if all is revealed at WM then the payoff will be worth the wait.... Not that WWE see TNA is anything but an annoying fly on their radar ( I don't think that by the way) I think they may have learnt something from their Ades and 8s story and how not much was revealed at Bound For Glory, putting fans off a bit. 

At WM we could get a huge reveal with the Shield that could very well be a Rock or Cena leader reveal turning either man heel and moving WWE into a great new direction ... When it comes to the Shield I'm always entertained and it is what is keeping me watching.


----------



## checkcola

I just want to see these guys in a real feud now that has an actual payoff.


----------



## Nuski

Smoogle said:


> hopefully WWE doesn't go full retard with this cena shit because everyone and their entire family knows he will win..they need to do something different.


But they arent going do anything different and cena's just going to win



Sent from my SCH-R830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: The leader of the Shield, in plain sight?*



Smoogle said:


> *hopefully WWE doesn't go full retard* with this cena shit because everyone and their entire family knows he will win..they need to do something different.


Ha, I'm pretty sure WWE is always full retard.


----------



## truk83

*Did The Shield screw CM Punk?*

I'm still trying to figure this all out. If the Shield knew that interfering in Punk's match would cost him his WWE title reign, does that mean they attempted to screw him? What sense does this all make? Granted they work for no one, but why interfere? Obviously, The Rock overturned the match, but how will Punk respond to The Shield coming out regardless? This just doesn't make sense imo, and I think it's another example of poor writing on the behalf of the WWE creative staff.:argh:


----------



## TAR

*Re: Did The Shield screw CM Punk?*

You know I was hoping for a swerve that night, maybe it wasn't shield it was :brock
But nah Michael Cole had to be a snitching cunt on commentary


----------



## Asenath

It makes perfect sense. CM Punk isn't The Shield's 'higher power.' They do as they please.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: Did The Shield screw CM Punk?*



truk83 said:


> I'm still trying to figure this all out. If the Shield knew that interfering in Punk's match would cost him his WWE title reign, does that mean they attempted to screw him? What sense does this all make? Granted they work for no one, but why interfere? Obviously, The Rock overturned the match, but how will Punk respond to The Shield coming out regardless? This just doesn't make sense imo, and I think it's another example of poor writing on the behalf of the WWE creative staff.:argh:


I'm sure that will be addressed tonight.


----------



## BANKSY

If Shield wanted to screw Punk why did they attack with the lights off? Could have just openly attacked Rock with no need to hide.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

How did the Shield put Rock through the announce table in the pitch black dark??? there was a photo leaked online a fan took at ringside of Ambrose and he wasent wearing anything to see in the dark


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> It makes perfect sense. CM Punk isn't The Shield's 'higher power.' They do as they please.


IT WAS ME PUNK IT WAS ME ALL ALONG - Vince

Vince Wanted Rock As HIS Champion


----------



## Asenath

RaneGaming said:


> IT WAS ME PUNK IT WAS ME ALL ALONG - Vince
> 
> Vince Wanted Rock As HIS Champion


STAHP!


----------



## Amber B

I don't know why people are so confused about them screwing Punk over. Like I said in the Rumble thread, the Shield have always said that they are not working for Punk. Punk just got too confident and assumed that they would always be there to help him keep his title. It wasn't until Punk denounced/berated them publicly on Friday that they decided to fuck him over. Ambrose's face said it all.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> I don't know why people are so confused about them screwing Punk over. Like I said in the Rumble thread, the Shield have always said that they are not working for Punk. Punk just got too confident and assumed that they would always be there to help him keep his title. It wasn't until Punk denounced/berated them publicly on Friday that they decided to fuck him over. Ambrose's face said it all.


You'd think people would have grasped wouldn't you.


----------



## checkcola

Say what you will about the WWE, but they have continually put over that the Shield work as a coherent team when beating down the babyfaces.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

Shield screwed over Punk by helping him win the title? That makes no sense. Punk couldn't win the match clean, and The Shield -under cover of darkness- helped him retain. If they wanted to explicitly screw him, they would have left the lights on.

Vince restarting the match (without proof) is just terrible WWE writing as usual. It was basically Starcade '97 all over again.

Frankly I'm surprised the WWE has actually managed to make a worse stable than the Nexus. A bunch of low-to-mid carders that randomly interfere in matches for seemingly no reason. . .I'd rather Flair rebuild a new generation of Horsemen than watch this any longer.


----------



## li/<o

The shield is still looking strong as ever dominated Sheamus, Ryback, Cena big stars this guys are booked strong keep it up this guys are the future!


----------



## truk83

What a shocker, The Shield involved in another run-in attack. Can it get any more repetitive?:lmao


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

lol they [coincidentally] appear at the same time as Aces & Eights, and now we learn that [coincidentally] just like the Aces & Eights, The Shield attack based on monetary instructions.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I KNEW IT! they were mercs. so that leaves so many possibilities.

without an allegiance anyone can hire these men to take someone out. with Heyman now stuck in a program with lesnar where does that leave The Shield? who will hire them next? who do you want to see hire them and for what ends?

Does each member have a reason to put themselves up for hire? Is this the start of the emergence of Ambrose's character whos basis is around the idea of poverty and hardship? 

Discuss....


----------



## Eddie Ray

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> lol they [coincidentally] appear at the same time as Aces & Eights, and now we learn that [coincidentally] just like the Aces & Eights, The Shield attack based on monetary instructions.


but A&8 don't have ambrose so who cares?


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

They debuted to help Punk retain. They've existed to help Punk retain. Punk is no longer the champion. . .The Shield is officially irrelevant, even if they become "Acolyte Protection Agency 2.0".

Stable's finally dead. Thank God!


----------



## El Barto

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> lol they [coincidentally] appear at the same time as Aces & Eights, and now we learn that [coincidentally] just like the Aces & Eights, The Shield attack based on monetary instructions.


Aces & 0.8s are booked like pure shit with a bunch of mediocre talents in the group. But don't tell that to the resident TNA dick riders. Ain't that right Tony?


----------



## x78

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> They debuted to help Punk retain. They've existed to help Punk retain. Punk is no longer the champion. . .The Shield is officially irrelevant, even if they become "Acolyte Protection Agency 2.0".
> 
> Stable's finally dead. Thank God!


I guess you weren't watching tonight when they took out the 3 top faces in the company in a single segment. The bad thing is that now they are involved with Cena, and we all know what that means for upcoming young talent.

:buried


----------



## Eddie Ray

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> They debuted to help Punk retain. They've existed to help Punk retain. Punk is no longer the champion. . .The Shield is officially irrelevant, even if they become "Acolyte Protection Agency 2.0".
> 
> Stable's finally dead. Thank God!


fpalm actually they were looking for a way to debut rollins and ambrose so it was good timing. the way they ran through 3 of the top faces tonight shows that they are not done and that the WWE are interested in protecting them by making them look strong.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why do ppl compare Aces and Eights to the Shield? These 3 guys have done alot more to make them credible over Eights. Werent they all taken down by one old guy with a bat? And isnt everyone in Aces and Eights some former wwe jobber?

Wasnt surprised at the Beatdown tonight surprised me how they actually were able to beat down Cena,Sheamus and Ryback. Love how WWE seems to be telling us how the Shield are great at team work. Its actually great seeing a stable that works together as a team so much.


----------



## Smoogle

SO anyone can hire them that is interesting but it doesn't make sense to attack other random wrestlers so something else is going on


----------



## Cookie Monster

x78 said:


> I guess you weren't watching tonight when they took out the 3 top faces in the company in a single segment. The bad thing is that now they are involved with Cena, and we all know what that means for upcoming young talent.
> 
> :buried


It's not the first time they have attacked Cena though..


----------



## Trifektah

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> Shield screwed over Punk by helping him win the title? That makes no sense. Punk couldn't win the match clean, and The Shield -under cover of darkness- helped him retain. If they wanted to explicitly screw him, they would have left the lights on.


This times a million. Some people are trying to think too hard and it doesn't suit them.


----------



## TJC93

Since there's no Raw Chamber i'm guessing these 3 vs Cena, Ryback, Sheamus? Great.


----------



## cavs25

How long till Cena Nexus the Shield?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Smoogle said:


> SO anyone can hire them that is interesting but it doesn't make sense to attack other random wrestlers so something else is going on


indeed...ughh i wanna know now...i'm so impatient lol...


----------



## Stroker Ace

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> They debuted to help Punk retain. They've existed to help Punk retain. Punk is no longer the champion. . .The Shield is officially irrelevant, even if they become "Acolyte Protection Agency 2.0".
> 
> Stable's finally dead. Thank God!


If it's true they are "for hire" then it fits that they were paid by Heyman to help Punk and that's when they made their debut. They've helped him all this time, UNTIL Punk being the ungrateful dick he is, told them to fuck off.

So they attacked Rock against his wishes, but because they did it in the dark Punk assumed they were helping him once again until Vince came out. Admittedly the Rumble match attack is hard to make sense of.

But basically what we've figured out is that the Shield were (I guess) paid off by Heyman this whole time. The were right in saying that they don't permanently work for anybody, they will just do a job for someone. Everything else is their handy work.

That beatdown of Maddox was pretty gritty, I like how they set that up. I actually felt sorry for old Brad.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

Soupman Prime said:


> Why do ppl compare Aces and Eights to the Shield? These 3 guys have done alot more to make them credible over Eights. Werent they all taken down by one old guy with a bat? And isnt everyone in Aces and Eights some former wwe jobber?


Because at the time, it was revealed WWE had been watching TNA. All of a sudden we saw another "AJ affair angle" and a new stable that takes bribes. Also a lot more 'over the shoulder' shake-cam promos.

They're compared to A&Es because WWE isn't doing a good job of hiding that they were inspired by Aces & Eights.

Speaking of shakey cam promos, how bad was it when Roman saw the camera was on and let the cameraman develop the footage? lol WWE writing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still doesn't explain why The Shield attacked Cena. This could get pretty good.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Still doesn't explain why The Shield attacked Cena. This could get pretty good.


Maybe they dont wanna see the rematch either and feels him going after the title is bullshit like most of us do.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> Because at the time, it was revealed WWE had been watching TNA. All of a sudden we saw another "AJ affair angle" and a new stable that takes bribes. Also a lot more 'over the shoulder' shake-cam promos.
> 
> They're compared to A&Es because WWE isn't doing a good job of hiding that they were inspired by Aces & Eights.
> 
> Speaking of shakey cam promos, how bad was it when Roman saw the camera was on and let the cameraman develop the footage? lol WWE writing.


isn't that pro wrestling writing in general? its all about 'happy coincidences'. in the words of Ambrose himself "wrestling is stupid but its fun".


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Undertaker vs Shield at Mania hopefully.

the lights out gag has long been associated with Taker, and SHield are using it. Imagine lights out, Shield attacks a face, lights out again and Taker behind Ambrose. :mark: Since all faces have succumbed to Shield, it makes sense to bring the baddest face of them all to face these dudes. 

saying that, i think they will go for safe route and have Ryback, Orton & Sheamus v Shield in a tag match.


----------



## checkcola

I bet you the average WWE fan has no idea who or what Aces & Eights even is. Hell, I watch TNA wrestling and I couldn't tell you what they are. 

As for tonight, a nice storyline with a beginning middle and end. From Hell in the Cell to now the reveal, it all makes logical sense. 

Of course their brand of justice was a crock. They're heels. Heels lie and cheat. Now, Dean's character may be crazy enough to believe what he's selling. But there's no way the Roman Reigns character isn't in it for the money. Seth looks to be in it for glory. That's my read on the three characters.


----------



## Itami

lol @ people saying Heyman being the leader was predictable. Who gives a fuck? It should be Heyman. You saw it coming because it makes sense. I loved the clip. Shield came off as badasses. Perfect booking.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Heyman isn't behind the Shield, He simply hired them to do a specific job.


----------



## checkcola

Itami said:


> lol @ people saying Heyman being the leader was predictable. Who gives a fuck? It should be Heyman. You saw it coming because it makes sense. I loved the clip. Shield came off as badasses. Perfect booking.


He's not their 'leader' in any case. He bought their services. That is all.

And yeah, they looked amazing in that clip. Poor Brad.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

have no idea what route their going with the shield heading into wrestlemania, but I have a feeling it's going to be something big. Especially after tonight when they took wwe's 3 top faces....literally their top 3 lol. Im so glad their making these guys legit and i hope to see some serious character development especially since their alliance with heyman is no more since brock is back.


----------



## El_Absoluto

I don't know... this whole Heyman hired the shield thing might take this angle in a new direction.

A shitty direction.


----------



## shought321

That was actually very good storytelling. I'm stunned.


----------



## Cyon

I'm wondering if they're going go with only Heyman paying them while Punk himself has no idea about it.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

I don't see how their beatdown made them anymore legitimate? 

3-on-1 Cena
3-on-2 (Really 3-on-1) Crippled Cena and Shaemus
3-on-3 (Really 3-on-1) Crippled Cena/Shaemus and Ryback.


Not like they came out and won clean or controlled the beatdown completely. They even struggled despite their numbers advantage.

The Shield constantly struggle to beatdown 1 guy. There's usually a long struggle.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> I don't see how their beatdown made them anymore legitimate?
> 
> 3-on-1 Cena
> 3-on-2 (Really 3-on-1) Crippled Cena and Shaemus
> 3-on-3 (Really 3-on-1) Crippled Cena/Shaemus and Ryback.
> 
> 
> Not like they came out and won clean or controlled the beatdown completely. They even struggled despite their numbers advantage.
> 
> The Shield constantly struggle to beatdown 1 guy. There's usually a long struggle.


They proved they can win a normal three on three match at TLC though.


----------



## Smoogle

I like it  no one knows what the fuck is going on now  all we know is heyman hired them for some punk matches ...other then that something else is going on


----------



## animus

So many directions this can go. 

1: Heyman paid The Shield to help Punk behind Punks back. Punk is now furious because Heyman cost him the Championship to the Rock. Possibly could lead to a Punk-Lesnar Feud. 

2: Punk knew about this, and forms a Heyman alliance consisting of Lesnar, Punk, and The Shield. Can't see any combo of Faces stopping this Mega Stable.

3: Punk and Heyman were behind some of The Shield's attacks but not all. Which begs the question; who else was paying The Shield, and why?


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

I wouldn't be surprised if even the WWE had no idea what The Shield is all about. The fact that they retconned the "Serving Justice" angle to "Mercenaries" makes me think they're just throwing out ideas and seeing what sticks with the fans.


----------



## checkcola

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if even the WWE had no idea what The Shield is all about. The fact that they retconned the "Serving Justice" angle to "Mercenaries" makes me think they're just throwing out ideas and seeing what sticks with the fans.


It never was a 'retcon', watch the set down interview with Cole. Dean sounds like he makes it up as a cover on the spot.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

checkcola said:


> It never was a 'retcon', watch the set down interview with Cole. Dean sounds like he makes it up as a cover on the spot.


I don't know. . .The "Justice" thing never made sense from the beginning. Attacking random faces and aiding the Heel champion. It just seemed like a cool tagline that didn't pan out.

Being a "cover-up" can't be true, because it never made sense to begin with. They weren't even pretending to serve justice. That would have been a great swerve that the guys 'serving justice' were really 'unjust mercenaries'. But for that swerve to work, they would have had to have been righteous at least once in their existence (Again, attacking random faces isn't justice by any definition).


----------



## dxbender

animus said:


> 3: Punk and Heyman were behind some of The Shield's attacks but not all. Which begs the question; who else was paying The Shield, and why?



A question within a question...that's something that'd be cool to see, but too complex for WWE somehow...


----------



## Stroker Ace

animus said:


> So many directions this can go.
> 
> 1: Heyman paid The Shield to help Punk behind Punks back. Punk is now furious because Heyman cost him the Championship to the Rock. Possibly could lead to a Punk-Lesnar Feud.
> 
> 2: Punk knew about this, and forms a Heyman alliance consisting of Lesnar, Punk, and The Shield. Can't see any combo of Faces stopping this Mega Stable.
> 
> 3: Punk and Heyman were behind some of The Shield's attacks but not all. Which begs the question; who else was paying The Shield, and why?


I go with door number 1. 

Now had Punk been pissed with Heyman hiring the Shield behind his back then he would've came out, but they're probably saving his reaction for next week.

I can see some tug of war happening between Punk and Brock over Heyman as he is the manager for both, technically.

The Shield are likely playing a part in this Cena/Rock thing to add another element to it.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Cyon said:


> I'm wondering if they're going go with only Heyman paying them while Punk himself has no idea about it.


Yeah. I think the biggest thing that points toward that is that Punk wasn't with Heyman in the video, so it sort of seems like Heyman was constructing this behind Punk's back. 

The justice thing sounded cool, but it didn't really make sense, and they never attacked any heels. What was Orton's injustice, not giving a shit about anything?



iDogBea said:


> Now had Punk been pissed with Heyman hiring the Shield behind his back then he would've came out, but they're probably saving his reaction for next week.


Vince said Punk had left the building already, so that's why he didn't come out.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

animus said:


> So many directions this can go.
> 
> 1: Heyman paid The Shield to help Punk behind Punks back. Punk is now furious because Heyman cost him the Championship to the Rock.


Punk couldn't win -- Heyman knew this. It was either:

A. Punk definitely loses
B. Punk wins via interference and Vince 'might' strip him of the title.
(Just like the Ryback match)

Shield didn't cost Punk. Heyman didn't cost Punk. Vince is the only one who screwed Punk by stripping him on a hunch that Shield 'probably' interfered when the lights went out.

Also Lesnar or Punk would need to turn face to fight. That wouldn't be all that interesting.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TJTheGr81 said:


> Vince said Punk had left the building already, so that's why he didn't come out.


Didnt hear that part as I was watching on a shitty stream.

Well now I definitely believe Punk had no clue.


----------



## Blommen

I gotta give to WWE, they are pushing the Shield through the roof right now, and i am loving every minute of it. The new direction they've taken as mercenaries makes for a lot of interesting opportunities storyline wise as well.


----------



## Itami

aw poor Maddox




















I thought for sure Cena would be fighting them off in the end, but they got put over strong. The idea of them being hired around sound interesting. I'm excited to see where it goes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Another RAW and another night where The Shield continue to rise past lowered expectations. Some people out there might want to rage about some current events around WWE over the last 2 nights. So be it. One they can't do so towards is The Shield. 

They've been built up so well. Doesn't matter who they'll challenge right now. They'll always stand tall. Great stuff.


----------



## BANKSY

Main event segment was seriously one of the best things they've done in years. Everyone's performance was out of this world, especially Paul's. They actually tied up a number of noteable story line threads that desperately needed it too, and did so in a fun way.

The scene w/ MADDOXX and Shield just reminded me of Andy Dufresne getting raped in The Shaw shank Redemption :lol


----------



## Green Light

WWE is no fairytale world


----------



## Rick Sanchez

We need more strong heels and we finally got a few with Shield. Hard to care about heels that lose all the time, but with Shield I actually care about the match. Unlike Ziggler most times, who loses 99 percent of the time.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Who paid The Shield to attack The Rock at Royal Rumble? Heyman's too smart to do something stupid like that considering the stipulation surrounding it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

MrSmallPackage said:


> Who paid The Shield to attack The Rock at Royal Rumble? Heyman's too smart to do something stupid like that considering the stipulation surrounding it.


"Scary version .. They are!"- [Nicky Parsons]


----------



## Quasi Juice

Scorpion Deathdrop said:


> I don't know. . .The "Justice" thing never made sense from the beginning. Attacking random faces and aiding the Heel champion. It just seemed like a cool tagline that didn't pan out.
> 
> Being a "cover-up" can't be true, because it never made sense to begin with. They weren't even pretending to serve justice. That would have been a great swerve that the guys 'serving justice' were really 'unjust mercenaries'. But for that swerve to work, they would have had to have been righteous at least once in their existence (Again, attacking random faces isn't justice by any definition).


Their justice motto was just a way to lead people to believe they weren't connected to Heyman and Punk.


----------



## STEVALD

MrSmallPackage said:


> Who paid The Shield to attack The Rock at Royal Rumble? Heyman's too smart to do something stupid like that considering the stipulation surrounding it.


Well kayfabe wise, Heyman was confident that nobody would ever find out about their alliance with the Shield (just like nobody did till this Monday night) and thus he paid them.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

I liked the development with these three and heyman on raw. Unlike the aces and eights this has actually developed, while we knew and it was hinted that the shield had some form of alliance with punk, we did not know exactly what it would be. The skit where vince mcmahon played the footage and you had heyman and maddox talking, with heyman saying shut it off, then heyman exposing the whole plan with maddox being in on the gag and then the shield being in on it to, with them attacking maddox was like something out of maffia film. I loved it.


----------



## Starbuck

Shield are just fucking badass. I love how they're being booked. Nobody can stop them. Not John Cena, not Randy Orton, not Seamus, not Ryback, not even The Rock or 3 of these guys combined can stop them. They are legit and you _know _that when they come to the ring, somebody is getting their ass beat. Their whole justice motto is a sham. They just beat your ass and leave with no remorse or care. These guys are HEELS and it's so refreshing to have heels who can kick your ass on a wrestling show again. It's been too long. Now it's revealed that they take money to give beatings. That makes them even more sordid. They act like they live by some moral code when they just don't give a shit and take money to hurt people. Just brilliant. 

BELIEVE IN DA SHIELD


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Starbuck said:


> Shield are just fucking badass. I love how they're being booked. Nobody can stop them. Not John Cena, not Randy Orton, not Seamus, not Ryback, not even The Rock or 3 of these guys combined can stop them. They are legit and you _know _that when they come to the ring, somebody is getting their ass beat. Their whole justice motto is a sham. They just beat your ass and leave with no remorse or care. These guys are HEELS and it's so refreshing to have heels who can kick your ass on a wrestling show again. It's been too long. Now it's revealed that they take money to give beatings. That makes them even more sordid. They act like they live by some moral code when they just don't give a shit and take money to hurt people. Just brilliant.
> 
> BELIEVE IN DA SHIELD


I want to hear them talk more, though. Enough of the same beatdowns week in week out.


----------



## BANKSY

Best thing about Shield is the entrance. As soon as people here their music everyone is looking around and people know shit is going down. Its one of the rare times in WWE where when Cole says the atmosphere changes it actually does , not like when he used to say it about Drew McIntyre.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Nitpicking but, The fuck are they wearing armour/bullet proof vests for?

Unless they are anticipating the baby faces packing guns and unloading on them, I don't see the point. Its just a little over the top


----------



## Obfuscation

Random mercenary type look. That's all.


----------



## Starbuck

optikk sucks said:


> I want to hear them talk more, though. Enough of the same beatdowns week in week out.


Same and I think it will happen eventually. I still like the mystique surrounding them though. As soon as they start to talk all the time, that will slowly fade. The beatdowns are working to perfection though. Guys are getting MEGA heat every time and the entire atmosphere is different when their music hits. I think it's great and it has me wondering just who CAN take them down if anybody?


----------



## BANKSY

C'mon Starbuck we all know the answer to that.

:cena4 :cena2 :cena


----------



## Starbuck

BANKSY said:


> C'mon Starbuck we all know the answer to that.
> 
> :cena4 :cena2 :cena


They've beat him down and he even had help. The Shield is just too big a force for even JAWN CENA to overcome. CeNation denied.


----------



## Kalashnikov

What I think will happen: Punk vs Cena vs ROck at Wrestlemania. On the RtWM, The Shield beat the shit out of Cena and Rock weekly because they're not on the same page, that is until the last RAW before WM. Then, they'll actually work and clean house together, and the show fades to black as they stare down each other with Punk and The Shield on the outside. Fucking YAY.

I, too, love heels who can actually kick ass... I actually care when they come out, so that's good. Problem is, these factions eventually get stopped dead in their tracks with some superface (or alliance) beating them handily, and when that happens, they're fucked. And this time, I feel it's coming at Wrestlemania at the hands of Ryback/Sheamus/Orton/whoever.

Just imagine: "WHO IN THE WORLD CAN STOP THE SHIELD?" "ME, MOTHERFUCKING RYBACK, SON"


----------



## rybacker

I dont think they are 100% working for heyman in the sense that when they attack sheamus randy orton etc they might be doing so for their own good and for their so called "injustice" cause in the promo heyman says he paid the shield to do a job and they did it which doesnt mean they are under paul heyman it may just mean that heyman only asked them to do certain things like attack ryback and rock and paid them for that particular job but the rest of their activities might be their own doing


----------



## LKRocks

rybacker said:


> I dont think they are 100% working for heyman in the sense that when they attack sheamus randy orton etc they might be doing so for their own good and for their so called "injustice" cause in the promo heyman says he paid the shield to do a job and they did it which doesnt mean they are under paul heyman it may just mean that heyman only asked them to do certain things like attack ryback and rock and paid them for that particular job but the rest of their activities might be their own doing


Or, they're being paid by someone else


----------



## Bearodactyl

I think the footage yesterday was perfect. It clears up the whole "this can't be a coïncidence" feel of SHIELD showing up every single time Punk needed them to, without actually saying outright that their whole "injustice" shtick was phony. They could still be motivated by that, just happy to accept cash compensation for specific targets they might have targeted anyway based on their own morality system. I doubt anyone payed them to beat up Mysterio, or Orton, or Sheamus, or Cena in random Raw and Smackdown matches. 

They were the highlight of the show again for me yesterday. When Ryback came out I was SURE the tables would be turned.. but they stood tall and beat them all down. Great job!


----------



## RiverFenix

I think we could head to a Punk face turn out of this. Heyman had no faith in him to win by himself. With Punk out of the title scene for WM - what does he do? Unless the Undertaker is coming back, I'd say Punk vs Shield storyline could happen. 

And if Undertaker is coming back, then I think the Punk vs Heyman/Shield storyline happens post Mania.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Do you guys think they'll do The Shield vs Sheamus/Cena/Ryback in the Elimination Chamber? There has to be at least one EC match and since it looks like it'll be Del Rio/Big Show once again that appears to be the most obvious choice.

That would be a great match but I don't want it to happen since they won't let Cena lose until he faces Rock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ceeder

I just want to see Heyman openly managing his Punk/Lesnar/Shield stable.


----------



## Eddie Ray

its so nice to see an incredibly refreshing storyline. its nice to see an exciting and compelling story with interesting characters and multiple outcomes.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Flyboy78

I'd like the idea of Maddox being part of the plan, and the beating he took was part initiation. WWE is doing a Sons of Anarchy style angle better with this than TNA is doing with Aces & 8's.


----------



## SUPER HANS

ceeder said:


> I just want to see Heyman openly managing his Punk/Lesnar/Shield stable.


Spot on, has potential to be a GOAT faction.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think we could head to a Punk face turn out of this. Heyman had no faith in him to win by himself. With Punk out of the title scene for WM - what does he do? Unless the Undertaker is coming back, I'd say Punk vs Shield storyline could happen.
> 
> And if Undertaker is coming back, then I think the Punk vs Heyman/Shield storyline happens post Mania.


I was thinking kinda of the same thing with Punk Vs The Shield. 

I don't see him outta of the title picture. I see the WWE setting up a triple threat with Cena Rock and Punk. So they don't totally ruin that "Once in a Lifetime" thing with Rock Vs Cena straight up.


----------



## Strongside

The Shield should be consisting Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Lesnar, Punk, Heyman.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Strongside said:


> The Shield should be consisting Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Lesnar, Punk, Heyman.


They wouldn't be able to be beat then lol.. Which I have no problem with


----------



## I Came To Play

The Shield are awesome. It must be a record for WWE for not to have messed up these yet. The storyline has been pretty well done so far.


----------



## X Spectrum

Have some patience. Let the WWE have his Rock vs. Cena II and the Heyman/Punk/Shield angle can potentially become something like Evolution was.


----------



## NeyNey

Wow... the whole thing, just wow.

...and the segment with Shield/Maddox/Heyman was SOOOO fucking epic. 
Heyman.. man... wow... god. :bateman 
Perfect. 

#Believeinthemotherfuckingepicshield


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


> Wow... the whole thing, just wow.
> 
> ...and the segment with Shield/Maddox/Heyman was SOOOO fucking epic.
> Heyman.. man... wow... god. :bateman
> Perfect.
> 
> #Believeinthemotherfuckingepicshield


Epic? :lmao


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

I hope for while Punk/Lesnar/Shield/Heyman are on the same page running riot snd Heyman did keep mentioning "we" in the footage VKM showed that plus the smirk from Punk at RR I tend to think Punk knew all along, now it's just about fitting in Lesnar somewhere


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> Epic? :lmao


Is someone not allowed a different opinion to you?


----------



## NeyNey

truk83 said:


> Epic? :lmao


No. _Fucking_ epic, my grumpy friend.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> Epic? :lmao


hey! no one be giving NeyNey sass, you here!


----------



## eireace

I Came To Play said:


> The Shield are awesome. *It must be a record for WWE for not to have messed up these yet.* The storyline has been pretty well done so far.


Patience ... they eventually will


----------



## eireace

NeyNey said:


> Wow... the whole thing, just wow.
> 
> ...and the segment with Shield/Maddox/Heyman was SOOOO fucking epic.
> Heyman.. man... wow... god. :bateman
> Perfect.
> 
> #Believeinthemotherfuckingepicshield


Yes agreed!

Heyman was gold and the Shield continue to reek of epicness.

We probably won't get a faction with Heyman/Brock/Punk/Shield... but if we did :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Regardless I just hope they don't drop the ball with the Shield!


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> Is someone not allowed a different opinion to you?


I don't have a problem with their opinion at all. I just don't see how any of that scene was epic. That's a rather exaggerated description of that scene. I would think that Taker vs HHH was epic. A scene with a failed promoter, a directionless stable, and a no name, former ref, Brad Maddox is hardly epic.


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


> No. _Fucking_ epic, my grumpy friend.


Grumpy, is fine, but you are delusional if that scene was epic to you.


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> I don't have a problem with their opinion at all. I just don't see how any of that scene was epic. That's a rather exaggerated description of that scene. I would think that Taker vs HHH was epic. A scene with a failed promoter, a directionless stable, and a no name, former ref, Brad Maddox is hardly epic.


Why does it matter whether you think it's epic or not. She thinks it is so what is that exactly to you? Unless you were just fishing for some sort of argument over the matter.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> Why does it matter whether you think it's epic or not. She thinks it is so what is that exactly to you? Unless you were just fishing for some sort of argument over the matter.


I can't comment on what this person said? I disagree it wasn't epic. Is it that much of a problem that I disagree? What is it to you? That scene wasn't epic at all imo.:cool2


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

now that we know they're working together, it's time to give these guys ring action and mic time


----------



## truk83

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> now that we know they're working together, it's time to give these guys ring action and mic time


Anything involving Dean Ambrose will always be epic to Ney Ney. Meaning that scene was only epic because Ambrose was in it. Not much of a reason just to claim something is epic because a no name Indy talent is on our television screens.


----------



## Death Rider

It was epic. Heyman showing his amazing mic skills, shield being silent badasses and Maddox as well being amazing as usual as the kid in over his head trying to make a name for himself. Great work by WWE so far with the shield 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NeyNey

> I just don't see how any of that scene was epic.


I'm truthfully sorry for your blindness.



> Anything involving Dean Ambrose will always be epic to Ney Ney. Meaning that scene was only epic because Ambrose was in it.


No, not only. I liked it because Heymans acting was a masterpiece and the whole atmosphere catched me. Of course, Ambrose was a part of it.
Btw. wtf is wrong with you, once you liked him. :lol


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

so is maddox a face?


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> It was epic. Heyman showing his amazing mic skills, shield being silent badasses and Maddox as well being amazing as usual as the kid in over his head trying to make a name for himself. Great work by WWE so far with the shield
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Heyman showing amazing mic skills. What are you smoking. Wrong scene kid. Heyman didn't express any sort of legendary mic skills during that segment. Great work by the WWE so far with the Shield. Are you serious? They don't work for anyone, but now they do. That's horrible writing. What was the point of them costing CM Punk his title? Don't give me the lights went out bullshit either. The lights came back on to reveal Ambrose, and the others. It was no big secret, and it was actually insulting as a fan to think the WWE would try to pull this one out of their asses. For weeks people knew that somehow Heyman would be involved with The Shield. The Shield is a directionless stable from NXT.

Which brings me to my next point. They were acknowledged as being from NXT already. Meaning they are under contract to the WWE so in essence they do work for somebody. It's fans like you that are the problem. You actually are entertained by such simple writing that doesn't add up in the end. Fans like you are clueless as to how a story is actually suppose to go. There are so many holes in this angle it's insulting to my intelligence. What's the point of the Shield? When someone answers that intelligently I will consider being less harsh on this whole shit angle, and stable that the WWE has created for you to watch each, and every Monday.

Brad Maddox? He ruined Ryback's chances at defeating CM Punk in possibly the most awful way to end a popular star's streak. I'm not a fan of Ryback, but the booking in that match was awful. I can't believe CM Punk was fine with that ending in the least bit. Then Maddox has a match with Ryback in which Ryback just owns him. That's it. He still hasn't won a contract, and somehow he shows up on Raw every week. How does that work? Why isn't he arrested, and escorted out of the building? Better yet why didn't Vince kayfabe give him a contract last night for supplying the footage to him?


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


> I'm truthfully sorry for your blindness.
> 
> 
> No, not only. I liked it because Heymans acting was a masterpiece and the whole atmosphere catched me. Of course, Ambrose was a part of it.
> Btw. wtf is wrong with you, once you liked him. :lol


Ambrose is awesome, but The Shield sucks. What is so hard for anyone to realize this? In fact I think all three of the members have huge potential, but this angle is destroying that. The run ins are old, and lead to nothing.


----------



## eireace

truk83 said:


> Heyman showing amazing mic skills. What are you smoking. Wrong scene kid. Heyman didn't express any sort of legendary mic skills during that segment. Great work by the WWE so far with the Shield. Are you serious? They don't work for anyone, but now they do. That's horrible writing. What was the point of them costing CM Punk his title? Don't give me the lights went out bullshit either. The lights came back on to reveal Ambrose, and the others. It was no big secret, and it was actually insulting as a fan to think the WWE would try to pull this one out of their asses. For weeks people knew that somehow Heyman would be involved with The Shield. The Shield is a directionless stable from NXT.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point. They were acknowledged as being from NXT already. Meaning they are under contract to the WWE so in essence they do work for somebody. It's fans like you that are the problem. You actually are entertained by such simple writing that doesn't add up in the end. Fans like you are clueless as to how a story is actually suppose to go. There are so many holes in this angle it's insulting to my intelligence. What's the point of the Shield? When someone answers that intelligently I will consider being less harsh on this whole shit angle, and stable that the WWE has created for you to watch each, and every Monday.
> 
> Brad Maddox? He ruined Ryback's chances at defeating CM Punk in possibly the most awful way to end a popular star's streak. I'm not a fan of Ryback, but the booking in that match was awful. I can't believe CM Punk was fine with that ending in the least bit. Then Maddox has a match with Ryback in which Ryback just owns him. That's it. He still hasn't won a contract, and somehow he shows up on Raw every week. How does that work? Why isn't he arrested, and escorted out of the building? Better yet why didn't Vince kayfabe give him a contract last night for supplying the footage to him?


If you're waiting for WWE to come up with a story with no holes in the plot, then my friend you'll be waiting for an eternity because that is not happening.

Relatively speaking in WWE terms the Shield's story has been good and the Heyman link is promising.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Heyman showing amazing mic skills. What are you smoking. Wrong scene kid. Heyman didn't express any sort of legendary mic skills during that segment. Great work by the WWE so far with the Shield. Are you serious? They don't work for anyone, but now they do. That's horrible writing. What was the point of them costing CM Punk his title? Don't give me the lights went out bullshit either. The lights came back on to reveal Ambrose, and the others. It was no big secret, and it was actually insulting as a fan to think the WWE would try to pull this one out of their asses. For weeks people knew that somehow Heyman would be involved with The Shield. The Shield is a directionless stable from NXT.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point. They were acknowledged as being from NXT already. Meaning they are under contract to the WWE so in essence they do work for somebody. It's fans like you that are the problem. You actually are entertained by such simple writing that doesn't add up in the end. Fans like you are clueless as to how a story is actually suppose to go. There are so many holes in this angle it's insulting to my intelligence. What's the point of the Shield? When someone answers that intelligently I will consider being less harsh on this whole shit angle, and stable that the WWE has created for you to watch each, and every Monday.
> 
> Brad Maddox? He ruined Ryback's chances at defeating CM Punk in possibly the most awful way to end a popular star's streak. I'm not a fan of Ryback, but the booking in that match was awful. I can't believe CM Punk was fine with that ending in the least bit. Then Maddox has a match with Ryback in which Ryback just owns him. That's it. He still hasn't won a contract, and somehow he shows up on Raw every week. How does that work? Why isn't he arrested, and escorted out of the building? Better yet why didn't Vince kayfabe give him a contract last night for supplying the footage to him?


It is 100x times better then the ideas you come up with. Also they are heels. They lied. Of course they were no going to reveal the truth. We will see next week if he gets a contract. I liked it. Also it made tons of sense for the shield to be working with heyman. Heyman was amazing last night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster

I don't see how you think Heyman wasn't showing great mic skills. But hey, it's your opinion. I don't see how it's horrible writing. Yeah, lets have The Shield come out straight away and say "Oh yeah, we're working for Heyman which is why we helped Punk retain his title etc." I mean why not, lets just not have that build up and get straight into it. Jeez, you're writing is even worse than the WWE's, some feet that.

:lol of course they work for the WWE, who said they didn't? You're making shit up on the spot now aren't you. In terms of "working for somebody" the question was whether they had a leader not that they weren't working for a company ffs. The point of The Sheild? They were working for Heyman and doing what he told them, wasn't that obvious to you?

I'm glad they ruined his streak, that thing would have kept him down. He was already a Goldberg rip off, getting rid of his streak was a good thing for the company. The fact he was put in the position to even be carried by Punk in a match was pathetic in itself and it shouldn't have even come to that.


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> It is 100x times better then the ideas you come up with. Also they are heels. They lied. Of course they were no going to reveal the truth. We will see next week if he gets a contract. I liked it. Also it made tons of sense for the shield to be working with heyman. Heyman was amazing last night
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Really that's your comeback. Don't be so mad just because you are on the Shield bandwagon, and then someone like me comes along to tell you how simple minded you are for being entertained by this shit. It's a waste of talent that actually has potential. It made a ton of sense for the Shield to be working for Heyman?!?! They costs CM Punk his title in which because the booking was so awful in the first place The Rock had to man up, and change the whole angle so that he could win the title like a "good guy". That's how poor the booking is. They changed the rules during that match. Then the WWE figures that if they turn the lights out, then it would add to the suspense. Everyone knew who came out especially with Michael Cole screaming "it's the Shield". You're welcome.


----------



## Cookie Monster

As Amber said, The Shield have always said that they are not working for Punk. (Because they are working for Paul Heyman). Punk just got too confident and assumed that they would always be there to help him keep his title. It wasn't until Punk denounced/berated them publicly on Friday that they decided to fuck him over. Ambrose's face said it all. So I don't see how it's poor booking. If anything Punk should be mad at Heyman/The Shield for costing him the belt. But he'll probably brush it under the carpet.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't see how you think Heyman wasn't showing great mic skills. But hey, it's your opinion. I don't see how it's horrible writing. Yeah, lets have The Shield come out straight away and say "Oh yeah, we're working for Heyman which is why we helped Punk retain his title etc." I mean why not, lets just not have that build up and get straight into it. Jeez, you're writing is even worse than the WWE's, some feet that.
> 
> :lol of course they work for the WWE, who said they didn't? You're making shit up on the spot now aren't you. In terms of "working for somebody" the question was whether they had a leader not that they weren't working for a company ffs. The point of The Sheild? They were working for Heyman and doing what he told them, wasn't that obvious to you?
> 
> I'm glad they ruined his streak, that thing would have kept him down. He was already a Goldberg rip off, getting rid of his streak was a good thing for the company. The fact he was put in the position to even be carried by Punk in a match was pathetic in itself and it shouldn't have even come to that.


I believe it was the Shield who said that they work for nobody. Cole said various times that The Shield aren't under contract. Why were they working for Heyman? Just to help Punk, who then acted like he didn't know? That's awful writing. You can tell they had no plan, and thus kept that open by saying that this stable didn't have a leader, only to swerve you all in to the notion now that they did. That's all this was. Why didn't the Shield come out last night to help Paul? Nothing about the Shield was obvious to me other than the fact that they are boring, and stale. So is Paul Heyman fired? Or will he just come out next week to a job that he doesn't have? Better yet Vince will keep him around because he is angry with Heyman, and so now Vince wants his ass. Then Heyman will be fired. Perhaps maybe Vince will make Paul kiss his ass? Maybe they'll have a retirement match at WM 29 this year.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> So I don't see how it's poor booking. If anything Punk should be mad at Heyman/The Shield for costing him the belt. But he'll probably brush it under the carpet.


Admitting he will just brush it under the carpet is no different than saying it's poor booking. There, you admitted it yourself this angle is horribly booked. Saying Punk will brush it under the carpet is only proving my point of this all in the first place. It's poor booking.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Really that's your comeback. Don't be so mad just because you are on the Shield bandwagon, and then someone like me comes along to tell you how simple minded you are for being entertained by this shit. It's a waste of talent that actually has potential. It made a ton of sense for the Shield to be working for Heyman?!?! They costs CM Punk his title in which because the booking was so awful in the first place The Rock had to man up, and change the whole angle so that he could win the title like a "good guy". That's how poor the booking is. They changed the rules during that match. Then the WWE figures that if they turn the lights out, then it would add to the suspense. Everyone knew who came out especially with Michael Cole screaming "it's the Shield". You're welcome.


You are the one sounding mad. They are working for heyman but clearly have their own motives or someone else is paying them as well. They seem like they are planning ahead. This week was epic and hopefully next week will be better. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> I believe it was the Shield who said that they work for nobody. Cole said various times that The Shield aren't under contract. Why were they working for Heyman? Just to help Punk, who then acted like he didn't know? That's awful writing. You can tell they had no plan, and thus kept that open by saying that this stable didn't have a leader, only to swerve you all in to the notion now that they did. That's all this was. Why didn't the Shield come out last night to help Paul? Nothing about the Shield was obvious to me other than the fact that they are boring, and stale. So is Paul Heyman fired? Or will he just come out next week to a job that he doesn't have? Better yet Vince will keep him around because he is angry with Heyman, and so now Vince wants his ass. Then Heyman will be fired. Perhaps maybe Vince will make Paul kiss his ass? Maybe they'll have a retirement match at WM 29 this year.


I know they said that. But they aren't going to come out and say "Oh yeah, we work for Heyman, he's paying us to help Punk win matches as well as attack Ryback" are they? Michael Cole says a lot of shit, most of the time I don't even pay attention to that clown, he probably hasn't said that though, I wouldn't mind some proof. I know he has said that about Maddox but never about The Shield. He has repeatedly said they have come from NXT which would indicate they do have a contract.

Because he didn't pay them to come out and attack Vince McMahon perhaps? You know they are a bunch of mercenaries right? They don't care for Paul, they don't care for Punk. I don't see how any of this is hard to understand.


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> Admitting he will just brush it under the carpet is no different than saying it's poor booking. There, you admitted it yourself this angle is horribly booked. Saying Punk will brush it under the carpet is only proving my point of this all in the first place. It's poor booking.


I guess CM Punk cares more about just getting his WWE Championship back than caring about The Shield which he had nothing to do with anyway.


----------



## truk83

Good writing was when the video aired of Dean Ambrose, and Foley having words. They should have given Dean a shot with Foley. Instead Foley comes out to give a pep talk to CM Punk. Which did nothing for either man. Punk remained champ, and Foley went away after a Survivor Series PPV. Reigns is family of The Rock, you mean to tell me they couldn't find a way to debut him on that alone? Seth Rollins is gifted in the ring, and could have easily made a name for himself by now without the Shield. All three of these men are talented, but I feel as though this stable was done horribly, and with the wrong folks.


----------



## Eddie Ray

is this guy high? The Shield are the most well booked part of the show...they look strong, intimidating, legitimate and has set Ambrose up for life in terms of his future career...


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> You are the one sounding mad. They are working for heyman but clearly have their own motives or someone else is paying them as well. They seem like they are planning ahead. This week was epic and hopefully next week will be better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Planning ahead for what? A title, the Undertaker's streak, or complete failure as a legit stable? How are they working for Heyman, he doesn't have job? Why didn't they help their boss last night?


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> Good writing was when the video aired of Dean Ambrose, and Foley having words. They should have given Dean a shot with Foley. Instead Foley comes out to give a pep talk to CM Punk. Which did nothing for either man. Punk remained champ, and Foley went away after a Survivor Series PPV. Reigns is family of The Rock, you mean to tell me they couldn't find a way to debut him on that alone? Seth Rollins is gifted in the ring, and could have easily made a name for himself by now without the Shield. All three of these men are talented, but I feel as though this stable was done horribly, and with the wrong folks.


Pretty sure we would have got that storyline between Ambrose and Foley if Ambrose hadn't of blown it over twitter by involving Foleys kids.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Planning ahead for what? A title, the Undertaker's streak, or complete failure as a legit stable? How are they working for Heyman, he doesn't have job? Why didn't they help their boss last night?


:kenny. We shall see. Clearly they want them to become big stars. He goes to them for jobs. They are mercenaries. Heyman did not pay then to attack Vince so they did not. Also he is not their boss. He just hired them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> Planning ahead for what? A title, the Undertaker's streak, or complete failure as a legit stable? How are they working for Heyman, he doesn't have job? Why didn't they help their boss last night?


you know that the climax of the storyline is supposed to be a secret right? so you keep compelled to watch...thank fuck you are not a booker...


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> I know they said that. But they aren't going to come out and say "Oh yeah, we work for Heyman, he's paying us to help Punk win matches as well as attack Ryback" are they? Michael Cole says a lot of shit, most of the time I don't even pay attention to that clown, he probably hasn't said that though, I wouldn't mind some proof. I know he has said that about Maddox but never about The Shield. He has repeatedly said they have come from NXT which would indicate they do have a contract.
> 
> Because he didn't pay them to come out and attack Vince McMahon perhaps? You know they are a bunch of mercenaries right? They don't care for Paul, they don't care for Punk. I don't see how any of this is hard to understand.


Admitting that Cole says a lot of shit that you don't pay attention to, but then you claim he's never said what I know he has said. Which was that The Shield are not under contract in the WWE, but in fact they are from NXT. Kayfabe wise they aren't under contract to Smackdown, or Raw. Why are they allowed on the show?


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else think this will happen soon:

Cole: Oh My God, The Shield are destroying everything in site. 
JBL: Cena, Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, nobody has been able to stop these men.

A minute later...

Cole: Who can stop these men.
JBL: Nobody Michael

*Gong!*

King: What?!
Cole: It can't be. It can't be.
JBL: There's no way.

Undertaker walks out onto the stage. and the arena goes crazy.

Cole: It is! It's The Undertaker!
King: Oh My God!
JBL: The Phenom is back, and he's coming after The Shield!

Also, during this, imagine Ambrose's facial expressions when hears the gong and sees Taker for the first time.


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny. We shall see. Clearly they want them to become big stars. He goes to them for jobs. They are mercenaries. Heyman did not pay then to attack Vince so they did not. Also he is not their boss. He just hired them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


How do you know whether, or not Heyman paid them for last night? Listen to yourself. He pays them for work, but isn't their boss? Are they sub-contractors now? Why would Brock come out then? Did Heyman pay him? Of course not because Brock is a bad ass, obviously more of a bad ass than the Shield because he doesn't listen to what Heyman says. The Shield should have come down to help Heyman because if he is gone then what's there point? Isn't he the reason why they are attacking people? Are all their attacks paid for by Heyman, or did they choose some on their own? Proving my point that this storyline is shit.


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> Pretty sure we would have got that storyline between Ambrose and Foley if Ambrose hadn't of blown it over twitter by involving Foleys kids.


That's what made this "could've been" storyline so awesome. Fucking Orton mocked Eddie after he was dead for fuck sake. Kids have been incorporated into wrestling before. Rey Mysterio/Cm Punk feud. Hello?:lmao


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> How do you know whether, or not Heyman paid them for last night? Listen to yourself. He pays them for work, but isn't their boss? Are they sub-contractors now? Why would Brock come out then? Did Heyman pay him? Of course not because Brock is a bad ass, obviously more of a bad ass than the Shield because he doesn't listen to what Heyman says. The Shield should have come down to help Heyman because if he is gone then what's there point? Isn't he the reason why they are attacking people? Are all their attacks paid for by Heyman, or did they choose some on their own? Proving my point that this storyline is shit.


Did you listen to his promo? He goes to them. CLEARLY HE DID NOT GO TO THEM TO ATTACK VINCE. Your proving my point that you have no idea what you are on about and not paying attention. How about you wait till next week to find out. Heyman clearly paid them to help punk but I doubt he do the others. Do you have to be spoon fed everything straight away? It is building nicely. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## x78

truk83 said:


> Admitting that Cole says a lot of shit that you don't pay attention to, but then you claim he's never said what I know he has said. Which was that The Shield are not under contract in the WWE, but in fact they are from NXT. Kayfabe wise they aren't under contract to Smackdown, or Raw. Why are they allowed on the show?


----------



## truk83

The man that was revealed as their leader, Paul Heyman. His job was in jeopardy last night. The footage proved that Heyman was guilty, and out comes Lesnar? Granted, I like Brock as much as the next guy. What sense did this make though? You would think The Shield who listen to no one, and have no rules would have just come out regardless of what Heyman says. After all firing Heyman would be an injustice right? If it weren't for Heyman would The Shield have been involved in such big time events like the Survivor Series, Punk's HIAC match with Ryback? Paul in essence gave them their shot. Why would they allow for him to be fired live on Raw? Instead Lesnar comes out because we already had our Shield run in for the night.:


----------



## Death Rider

I have already said why they did not help yet you keep skipping over it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## truk83

x78 said:


>


What? He admitted that he doesn't listen to the shit Cole says, but then argues about what Cole said, or didn't say. That doesn't make sense. How can you admit to not listening to someone, and then debate what they actually say? I see you couldn't put your argument into words. Says a whole lot.


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> I have already said why they did not help yet you keep skipping over it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I realize this, and already addressed you. There were other questions you still haven't answered. You said they didn't come down because Paul didn't pay them to. lmao. That's your argument to why they didn't come down last night. I pity you.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> I realize this, and already addressed you, There were other questions you still haven't answered. You said they didn't come down because Paul didn't pay them to. lmao. That's your argument to why they didn't come down last night. I pity you.


Heyman said they attack when he tells them to. The reason he go them to take Maddox out was he kept coming for jobs. So shield only attack people for heyman when asked. I pity someone who cannot grasp a simple concept that the shield are mercs and only do jobs for heyman when he asks them to and pays them. They probably don't give a fuck about heyman. I doubt heyman paid them to attack orton, rey etc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> What? He admitted that he doesn't listen to the shit Cole says, but then argues about what Cole said, or didn't say. That doesn't make sense. How can you admit to not listening to someone, and then debate what they actually say? I see you couldn't put your argument into words. Says a whole lot.


Can you provide proof of Cole saying this or are you just making it up?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Maddox was blowing the cover of the operation by stalking Heyman, thats why he kept telling his GTFO of his life. i'm sorry if you have a five second memory but a lot of questions were answered last night with some more now taking its place.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

Are they joining force to break the "glass ceiling" ?


----------



## truk83

Cookie Monster said:


> Can you provide proof of Cole saying this or are you just making it up?


Don't have to. I heard it with my own ears. Who signed them to a contract to appear on the main shows? Who called them up? How are they allowed to just show up on Vickie's Raw, or Booker T's Smackdown?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

How dare the Shield beat up poor Brad Maddox he did nothing wrong


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Don't have to. I heard it with my own ears. Who signed them to a contract to appear on the main shows? Who called them up? How are they allowed to just show up on Vickie's Raw, or Booker T's Smackdown?


:kenny so no you can't. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> Maddox was blowing the cover of the operation by stalking Heyman, thats why he kept telling his GTFO of his life. i'm sorry if you have a five second memory but a lot of questions were answered last night with some more now taking its place.


Brad Maddox never won a contract. Why is he still around, and especially backstage following Heyman around? At what point up until some weird backstage segment did we even have a clue as to Maddox blowing anyone's cover? This just proves that this wasn't the plan from the beginning, and they are just going week by week like they do with much of their other angles. They had to tie up all these loose ends from the last two months. I see you won't answer any of the other questions either. You keep holding on to this one subject matter which I have now blown out of the water.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> How dare the Shield beat up poor Brad Maddox he did nothing wrong


:heyman you are serious, right? in terms of the Shield and Heyman he was blowing their cover by being an attention seeking dirtbag and from a face perspective he screwed over Ryback...


----------



## Death Rider

He has been following heyman for weeks. Heyman said he in the promo last night that Maddox kept coming back for more. Did you even watch it seriously?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny so no you can't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I don't have to. I heard it with my own ears. It's obvious you don't pay attention either otherwise you have picked up as to how awful this angle is. All you have to do is pay attention. Like one of you said earlier, you don't listen to half the shit Cole says anyhow. What do I have to prove if you're admitting you tune him out? You are just admitting that you wouldn't know if he said it, because you don't listen anyhow. So now I have to prove you wrong, just because you don't pay attention? lol. I know what I heard, and you don't because you can't pay attention. Much like this argument.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> Brad Maddox never won a contract. Why is he still around, and especially backstage following Heyman around? At what point up until some weird backstage segment did we even have a clue as to Maddox blowing anyone's cover? This just proves that this wasn't the plan from the beginning, and they are just going week by week like they do with much of their other angles. They had to tie up all these loose ends from the last two months. I see you won't answer any of the other questions either. You keep holding on to this one subject matter which I have now blown out of the water.


i explained about pro wrestling and its happy coincidences...the same reason why having a ticket to a show means The Rock can come down the ramp, to his own theme music and get in the ring...shit don't need to make sense...pro wrestling logic. live with it.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> I don't have to. I heard it with my own ears. It's obvious you don't pay attention either otherwise you have picked up as to how awful this angle is. All you have to do is pay attention. Like one of you said earlier, you don't listen to half the shit Cole says anyhow. What do I have to prove if you're admitting you tune him out? You are just admitting that you wouldn't know if he said it, because you don't listen anyhow. So now I have to prove you wrong, just because you don't pay attention? lol. I know what I heard, and you don't because you can't pay attention. Much like this argument.


The guy who missed the answer to his question raw is telling me to pay attention. Irony. I listen to him and never heard him say that. If you are so sure prove it. I am done with this as you have skipped my explanations numerous times and are making no logical points as you clearly have not paid attention yourself. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> He has been following heyman for weeks. Heyman said he in the promo last night that Maddox kept coming back for more. Did you even watch it seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's called tying up loose ends. That's why the segment was introduced last night. Typically in story writing there is foreshadowing. You tell me where there was foreshadowing that lead up to last night's segment between the five men, and maybe I'll give a bit of credit for continuing this debate.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> It's called tying up loose ends. That's why the segment was introduced last night. Typically in story writing there is foreshadowing. You tell me where there was foreshadowing that lead up to last night's segment between the five men, and maybe I'll give a bit of credit for continuing this debate.


The last few weeks him constantly pestering heyman? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> i explained about pro wrestling and its happy coincidences...the same reason why having a ticket to a show means The Rock can come down the ramp, to his own theme music and get in the ring...shit don't need to make sense...pro wrestling logic. live with it.


So you are admitting that this angle is not one of logic. lol. Thank you sir you have proved me right. Is this Lance Armstrong putting his foot in his mouth again? Meaning this angle sucks because there is absolutely no creative logic in it at all. "shit don't need to make sense" -Eddie Ray. Thank you Eddie for proving yourself wrong, and myself right. :


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray is right "shit don't need to make sense" especially with a fan base like you all around to defend it. I prefer well thought out angles. Not short term for the week bullshit.


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> It's called tying up loose ends. That's why the segment was introduced last night. Typically in story writing there is foreshadowing. You tell me where there was foreshadowing that lead up to last night's segment between the five men, and maybe I'll give a bit of credit for continuing this debate.


not every segment needs forshadowing. that is wrong. take it from an illustrator who works in narrative, not everything involves forshadowing. however what was said was that they are hired men...this means that they are not tied down to Heyman and that surely not every contractual job was from heyman as they have attacked Orton, Sheamus etc. was it at all contractual? is it personal? these questions have yet to be answered.
it also leaves more scope for them to be hired by other heels. 

Stop picking everything apart because you ruin the experience for yourself...that or you have serious OCD


----------



## Eddie Ray

wrestling has never been logical you dumb fuck...god, stop taking it so seriously....


----------



## truk83

@Mclovin it- Can you please explain to me why Maddox who was from NXT/FCW had to fight for a contract, but the Shield didn't? Can you also explain to me why Maddox is still around since he never won a contract? Heyman gave him a job? Since when does Heyman employ people for the WWE. Even Lesnar had the issue with his contract with Lauranitis, and HHH. Heyman had nothing to do with that. What makes Maddox any different? This guy just follows Paul around, and he is also a referee. Isn't there some sort of issue with a ref who works for the WWE, but also works for Paul Heyman?


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> @Mclovin it- Can you please explain to me why Maddox who was from NXT had to fight for a contract, but the Shield didn't? Can you also explain to me why Maddox is still around since he never won a contract? Heyman gave him a job? Since when does Heyman employ people for the WWE. Even Lesnar had the issue with his contract with Lauranitis, and HHH. Heyman had nothing to do with that. What makes Maddox any different? This guy just follows Paul around, and he is also a referee. Isn't there some sort of issue with a ref who works for the WWE, but also works for Paul Heyman?


Maddox was never signed to NXT as a wrestler but as a ref. he was in FCW as a wrestler but never made it to NXT.


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> wrestling has never been logical you dumb fuck...god, stop taking it so seriously....


lmao. Don't get so angry just because I am proving you wrong. Stop with the name calling it's childish. I don't take it so seriously at all. I just don't understand how everyone is so into the Shield angle, it sucks. There are plenty of holes in this angle, and you still can't prove me wrong on that matter. I didn't say every scene needs foreshadowing. However, I am still waiting for you to provide examples of.


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> Maddox was never signed to NXT as a wrestler but as a ref. he was in FCW as a wrestler but never made it to NXT.


NXT is formerly FCW, Maddox was from FCW excuse me for not being technical enough. He was called up to the main roster obviously. My point is that he never won a contract to be on television to be in the position he is in now. Since when does Heyman make up contracts?


----------



## vanboxmeer

They are at least protecting them and not yet getting treated like Aces and Eights geeks who fall over at the slightest note of babyface retaliation. The problem is that you know that's not going to last forever, as long as it's not Ryback being the babyface getting that shine, at least some benefit can be had for that moment.


----------



## El_Absoluto

truk83 said:


> lmao. Don't get so angry just because I am proving you wrong. Stop with the name calling it's childish. I don't take it so seriously at all. I just don't understand how everyone is so into the Shield angle, it sucks. There are plenty of holes in this angle, and you still can't prove me wrong on that matter. I didn't say every scene needs foreshadowing. However, I am still waiting for you to provide examples of.


I agree we need realistic angles with real life situations.

-How about Ryback applying for a loan and getting rejected, then he shell shocks the bank's manager.

-Kofi Kingston joins an Anti-NRA rally and climbs on top of a monument.

-CM Punk is fired and turns into a car salesman with a bad attitude.

-Dr. Shelby just gives Bryan some Vicodin and Ativan.

-John Cena joins the marines and is sent to Afghanistan where he becomes a sheep fucker and is sentenced to death by a local court.


----------



## truk83

El_Absoluto said:


> I agree we need realistic angles with real life situation.
> 
> -How about Ryback applying for a loan and getting rejected, then he shell shocks the bank's manager.
> 
> -Kofi Kingston joins an Anti-NRA rally and climbs on top of a monument.
> 
> -CM Punk is fired and turns into a car salesman with a bad attitude.
> 
> -Dr. Shelby just gives Bryan some Vicodin and Ativan.
> 
> -John Cena joins the marines and is sent to Afghanistan where he becomes a sheep fucker and is sentenced to death by a local court.


I bet you weren't looking when you filled your glass of milk up to the top, and then spilled it on the floor.:ex:


----------



## Eddie Ray

thats it...enough arguing...this is now a Dean Ambrose appreciation night...


----------



## truk83

Eddie Ray said:


> thats it...enough arguing...this is now a Dean Ambrose appreciation night...


Once again I feel like one of the bigger stars of this era is being held back by this stable. Dean Ambrose stands out on his own, and his mannerisms alone are enough to prove he is light years ahead of the other two men he is with. I really thought that the WWE was going to push this Foley vs Ambrose thing. If not a match then just pure classic mic segments with the two each week live on Raw. Ambrose is strong enough on the mic, and creative enough to actually keep interest. In fact his mic work with The Shield stood out more than anything else they have done. Ambrose is a sure thing, and I feel by now he could have been a bigger deal than we would have expected.


----------



## Bushmaster

One thing I enjoyed about last night was their entrance music was played before attacking Cena. Yes its minor but just feel when its done like that the face stands in the ring just waiting for the inevitable and the Shield look like total badasses who dont need to jump ppl from behind.


----------



## NeyNey

truk83 said:


> Once again I feel like one of the bigger stars of this era is being held back by this stable. Dean Ambrose stands out on his own, and his mannerisms alone are enough to prove he is light years ahead of the other two men he is with. I really thought that the WWE was going to push this Foley vs Ambrose thing. If not a match then just pure classic mic segments with the two each week live on Raw. Ambrose is strong enough on the mic, and creative enough to actually keep interest. In fact his mic work with The Shield stood out more than anything else they have done. Ambrose is a sure thing, and I feel by now he could have been a bigger deal than we would have expected.


Just have some patience.

Ambrose time will come, I ensure you.
And you should know it by yourself. Believe in Ambrose.
So instead of complaining about how bad that stable is for his debut to you, you should be happy WWE not debuted him as Khalis tag team partner. 
If you still hate that, that's okay. Time will come, and one day you'll realize it was good that way.



> One thing I enjoyed about last night was their entrance music was played before attacking Cena.


Yep, that was nice.


----------



## x78

truk83 said:


> What? He admitted that he doesn't listen to the shit Cole says, but then argues about what Cole said, or didn't say. That doesn't make sense. How can you admit to not listening to someone, and then debate what they actually say? I see you couldn't put your argument into words. Says a whole lot.


Because you are talking absolute rubbish about 'Raw or Smackdown contracts' which hasn't been relevant since 2011. And also because you claim to want to be a booker, yet here you are shitting on an angle that literally everyone else is enjoying. How can you hope to be a booker if you don't understand how storytelling works, and create angles that only you will like in favor of angles that everyone enjoys?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I don't know, I could watch these guys jump the hell out of people forever. I can't think of a single stable that make brawls and beatdowns look so chaotic and fun.


----------



## truk83

x78 said:


> Because you are talking absolute rubbish about 'Raw or Smackdown contracts' which hasn't been relevant since 2011. And also because you claim to want to be a booker, yet here you are shitting on an angle that literally everyone else is enjoying. How can you hope to be a booker if you don't understand how storytelling works, and create angles that only you will like in favor of angles that everyone enjoys?


I'm sorry I completely forgot you were a part of all this. We are moving on to appreciate Dean Ambrose who unfortunately happens to be part of a shit angle, and stable that you are grossly in love with.


----------



## truk83

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I don't know, I could watch these guys jump the hell out of people forever. I can't think of a single stable that make brawls and beatdowns look so chaotic and fun.


So you like the shaking of the camera then? Ugh. That type of theatrics with the camera is so dated. Shaking the camera isn't pioneering at all, it's annoying.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

truk83 said:


> So you like the shaking of the camera then? Ugh. That type of theatrics with the camera is so dated. Shaking the camera isn't pioneering at all, it's annoying.


I didn't say a word about a camera. Quit attacking every single post that says something positive about this angle.


----------



## truk83

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I didn't say a word about a camera. Quit attacking every single post that says something positive about this angle.


Why are you so defensive? I was just asking if you liked the camera work. All you had to do was say yes, or no. Go to bed you are grouchy.


----------



## El_Absoluto

truk83 said:


> I bet you weren't looking when you filled your glass of milk up to the top, and then spilled it on the floor.:ex:


:argh:



Every thread needs a bufoon, thanks for taking that spot.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## truk83

Has anyone gotten to like the name change from Jon Moxley to Dean Ambrose? At first I was 50/50, but now I feel like it's a solid name that may suit him more than his old name. His name has grown on me, and I think he is a potential mega star.


----------



## tbp82

I am not an Ambrose mark. I think he is one of the most overrated wrestlers on this board of all-time. With that being said. It seems he may be being held back a little. At this point in their career he is the best talker of the group. But, it seems they don't get many chances to cut promos. In the beatdowns Reigns comes across by far as the most impressive member of the group. I know this has a lot to do with his size, look, and he gets to hit all the big moves. But, I wonder if the lack of promo time and the beatdowns are being done to showcase Reigns more? Which I don't disagree with because I think he has the most potential of the group but, do they have to hold Ambrose back in the process?


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> Has anyone gotten to like the name change from Jon Moxley to Dean Ambrose? At first I was 50/50, but now I feel like it's a solid name that may suit him more than his old name. His name has grown on me, and I think he is a potential mega star.


its more standout. Wrestling is physical theater and the names should reflect that.


----------



## TD Stinger

truk83: 

How is it logical that Stone Cold beat up his boss but still had a job?
How is it logical that The Undertaker has super natural powers?
How it it logical that Kane can create fire by moving his hands down?

It's not! Fuckin Shocker. Welcome to the world of pro wrestling. The world where we have seen everything from giants, luchadors, dead men, monsters, midgets, and more! The world where logic does not exist.

So please, get over something that no one cares about but you.

Sorry, I usually don't this angry. But I tried asking a question before and now and it got swept away in the argument. Now I'm mad!

If you can't tell, I'm trying to be funny.


----------



## truk83

El_Absoluto said:


> :argh:
> 
> 
> 
> Every thread needs a bufoon, thanks for taking that spot.


You can't even spell buffoon? So.


----------



## truk83

TD Stinger said:


> truk83:
> 
> How is it logical that Stone Cold beat up his boss but still had a job?
> How is it logical that The Undertaker has super natural powers?
> How it it logical that Kane can create fire by moving his hands down?
> 
> It's not! Fuckin Shocker. Welcome to the world of pro wrestling. The world where we have seen everything from giants, luchadors, dead men, monsters, midgets, and more! The world where logic does not exist.
> 
> So please, get over something that no one cares about but you.


How sad, look at you holding onto the notion that Sting vs Taker will happen. These things you are talking about have everything to do with those characters. Telling Heyman he is fired, and then Brock coming out instead of The Shield has nothing to do with character.


----------



## kendoo

nice to see them beat down cena,ryback,shemas, hopefully triple threat match coming soon, leaving punk vs some one


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I gotta say, even though I loved watching them smash the main-eventers...

That video with them and Brad Maddox? That gave me goosebumps. I knew Brad was going to get whooped because it was outright stated on WWE.com a week ago that he and a camera man were attacked during the SD taping.

But that looked like the beginning of a murder scene.


----------



## Blood Bath

guys looking for anything to shit on about The Shield, they're the hottest thing in Pro Wrestling

All greats had debuts in tag teams, stables, etc.... you cant just throw a huge single star out there anymore, they get stale quick. The Shield will not get stale to most, to the few who find them stale those are the ones who dont like anything going on right now except Cena/Rock II


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah that behind the scenes video was epic. The Shield/CM Punk/Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman alliance is possibly the best thing that could happen.


----------



## truk83

Blood Bath said:


> guys looking for anything to shit on about The Shield, they're the hottest thing in Pro Wrestling
> 
> All greats had debuts in tag teams, stables, etc.... you cant just throw a huge single star out there anymore, they get stale quick. The Shield will not get stale to most, to the few who find them stale those are the ones who dont like anything going on right now except Cena/Rock II


They aren't the hottest thing in pro wrestling. I don't know where you are getting this shit from. Anyhow Dean Ambrose could have gone over on his own. Jericho did, Austin did, The Undertaker did, etc. What did Legacy do for Rhodes, and Teddy? What did the Nexus, or the Corre do for everyone other than Barrett? How is 3MB going to make Slater, or any one of those three men famous. It's a bullshit theory on your part. Neither members of 3MB will ever amount to anything substantial in the WWE, nor will any of the former members of the Nexus, and Corre other than Wade, and Ryback. Ambrose would have been a star had he kept his feud with Foley going. Despite Foley, Ambrose would still be a star.


----------



## Lezio

The video was just great 
Take this beating like a man Brad 
Heyman was great, so was Brock"stay in the corner or i beat you too, Paul"Lesnar :lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I gotta say, even though I loved watching them smash the main-eventers...
> 
> That video with them and Brad Maddox? That gave me goosebumps. I knew Brad was going to get whooped because it was outright stated on WWE.com a week ago that he and a camera man were attacked during the SD taping.
> 
> But that looked like the beginning of a murder scene.


 Haha yeah, it felt so fucking dark. Think it was largely down to the way Heyman was just talking all softly about it all.


----------



## hazuki

The Shield last night was just getting started of their domination. I think there will be a new faction consisting of The Shield/Punk & Lesnar with Heyman in the group. Can't wait to see it if they go in this direction.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

I think Punk has said on a few occasions, that his SES finished too soon. He likes the idea of heading a stable. I think he will be interested in this.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

Blood Bath said:


> guys looking for anything to shit on about The Shield, they're the hottest thing in Pro Wrestling
> 
> All greats had debuts in tag teams, stables, etc.... you cant just throw a huge single star out there anymore, they get stale quick. The Shield will not get stale to most, to the few who find them stale those are the ones who dont like anything going on right now except Cena/Rock II



I can't for the life of me think of an example of a stable making a wrestler? Hogan, Hall, Nash, HHH, Michaels, The Undertaker, Raven, The Rock, Flair, etc. were all superstars placed into a stable.


Sure, guys like Orton and Batista got a bump, but it wasn't the stable, so much as the superstars inside that stable (Flair and HHH made that stable).

*The superstar makes the stable, the Stable rarely ever makes the superstar.*


----------



## MikestarManiac3

Hello all, just joined wrestlingforums. Dear 'truk83' Just wondered what is the purpose of hating on the shield in 'the shield' forum. Not trying to sound rude or anything but it seems to me that you have trouble comprehending as to why other people actually enjoy the shield story line, like I do, and see huge potential in all 3 members. Fair enough if there are some major faults in the storyline, but to be quite frank you're looking into this way too far, and you complaining about the 'plot holes' e.g. Maddox's and Shield's contracts, isn't something I'd give creative too much credit for, I doubt they even considered any of this beforehand. Just relax bro and enjoy the many other aspects of the product


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So is Cena/Sheamus/Ryback vs. The Shield a possible EC match?


----------



## El_Absoluto

K.W.H. said:


> So is Cena/Sheamus/Ryback vs. The Shield a possible EC match?


Probably, since there will be no chamber for the WWE title and Cena/Ryback need something to do.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Im getting bored of the Shield this whole attacking people is gonna get stale. WWE seriously needs to get them to feud with someone


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im getting bored of the Shield this whole attacking people is gonna get stale. WWE seriously needs to get them to feud with someone


I agree. I'd like to see them have some individual matches. The other members can still be ringside. Ambrose and Rollins (I haven't seen any of Reigns) are very talented and can really 'go' in the ring and deserve to perform on shows rather than just running in and attacking. Plus this would help each character grow individually and help them develop better.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im getting bored of the Shield this whole attacking people is gonna get stale. WWE seriously needs to get them to feud with someone


Why do you think they attack people? Obviously they are setting up feuds with the top stars they are attacking right now. They are being established as worthy to run with the top names in the company. Then when the time comes to split, they will have already proven themselves at least on some level.

People just need more patience.


----------



## x78

Having matches every week would ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Has WWE ever done a 6-man tag team Elimination Chamber match? If not that's something I would love to see at the PPV Cena/Sheamus/Ryback vs. The Shield. Just might rival their awesome TLC match.




The Cynical Miracle said:


> Nitpicking but, The fuck are they wearing armour/bullet proof vests for?
> 
> Unless they are anticipating the baby faces packing guns and unloading on them, I don't see the point. Its just a little over the top


Extra padding maybe? Which explains why they're able to bounce back so quickly after they get attacked.


----------



## -Extra-

As a tribute to Big Boss Man.


----------



## Green Light

Like how Dean Ambrose was selling those chops to the chest in the TLC match despite wearing a bullet proof vest :vince2


----------



## LovelyElle890

iDogBea said:


> Has WWE ever done a 6-man tag team Elimination Chamber match? If not that's something I would love to see at the PPV Cena/Sheamus/Ryback vs. The Shield. Just might rival their awesome TLC match.


Yes. That would be amazing and definitely would be match of the night. As long as they don't have The Shield eliminate Sheamus and Ryback, only for Cena to overcome the odds and win.


----------



## Eulonzo

They looked badass and awesome in that video that Vince showed last night.


----------



## Eulonzo

Green Light said:


> Like how Dean Ambrose was selling those chops to the chest in the TLC match despite wearing a bullet proof vest :vince2


I fucking love how weird Ambrose is, he's so good in that character. :mark: I'm such a fucking mark for this guy, he's one of the reasons as to why I mark out so hard for whenever they attack somebody or enter the ring.

Remember in the TLC match when he gave Ryback a chop, Ryback gave him a look, and Ambrose sticked his tounge at him? :lmao What the fuck was that. That was hilarious to me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Can't wait for Ambrose to break out. Probably won't be till the summer at least, but I can wait.

Ambrose vs. Jericho at WM 30. Book it!!


----------



## x78

LovelyElle890 said:


> Yes. That would be amazing and definitely would be match of the night. As long as they don't have The Shield eliminate Sheamus and Ryback, only for Cena to overcome the odds and win.


We all know that this is exactly what would/will happen.


----------



## Blood Bath

truk83 said:


> They aren't the hottest thing in pro wrestling. I don't know where you are getting this shit from. Anyhow Dean Ambrose could have gone over on his own. Jericho did, Austin did, The Undertaker did, etc. What did Legacy do for Rhodes, and Teddy? What did the Nexus, or the Corre do for everyone other than Barrett? How is 3MB going to make Slater, or any one of those three men famous. It's a bullshit theory on your part. Neither members of 3MB will ever amount to anything substantial in the WWE, nor will any of the former members of the Nexus, and Corre other than Wade, and Ryback. Ambrose would have been a star had he kept his feud with Foley going. Despite Foley, Ambrose would still be a star.


lol at Comparing 3MB to The Shield, they were all established before 3MB

The Shield will eventually fade Reigns could be a super heel, Ambrose will be a tweener and Rollins will be a face. Developing your character in a stable is key for them instead of doing what the WWE did with guys like Ryback, Sheamus, etc..... they got put over so much on their own they flamed out

Also Barrett isn't over for one reason, he sucks


----------



## Amber B

There is just nothing tweener about Ambrose. Reigns could probably play that role a lot better but leave Ambrose as the nutcase heel with absolutely no redeeming qualities. It's what makes him special.



That's if WWE knows what to do with him.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> There is just nothing tweener about Ambrose. Reigns could probably play that role a lot better but leave Ambrose as the nutcase heel with absolutely no redeeming qualities. It's what makes him special.


I fully agree. There's a NXT tag match on YouTube where Ambrose is revealed to be a tag partner of some wrestler and they're one the face side. The crowd chants his name and gives him a good response, and I thought to myself how boring it was to see him like this even though I enjoyed every minute of it... but then at the end after saving his partner from a beatdown he ended up knocking him out as well. He called for the heels to do a finisher on him too. Needless to say, it was perfect. He should always play that role. As a crazy weird guy nobody likes.


----------



## iamnotanugget

As much as I love The Shield and don't want them to end anytime soon, I can't wait to see them feud again on a larger scale.


----------



## TD Stinger

truk83 said:


> How sad, look at you holding onto the notion that Sting vs Taker will happen. These things you are talking about have everything to do with those characters. Telling Heyman he is fired, and then Brock coming out instead of The Shield has nothing to do with character.


Wow, you're real cool. Making fun of me that has nothing to do w/ the actual topic at hand. :lol and :topic:

You ever think I'm just fans of both Undertaker and Sting, along w/ Taker's brother Kane (my all time fave). Do I think the match is still possible? Not really. Could it still happen? Never say never in wrestling and that's all I got to say about that.

Back to the topic, they've been around for two months and look at the impact they've made. You say Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns could have gotten over by themselves and you're probably right. But would they be involved w/ guys like Cena, Punk, and The Rock. Hell No. Look at Damien Sandow. He has had great character progession and any 3 men of the Shield could have done the same thing. But even w/ all of that character progession, has Sandow made as big an impact or gotten a higher place on the card than the Shield. Again, no. He has a decent mid card spot, but that's about it right now. These guys, w/ far less character development, are on a far higher place on the card than Sandow is in even less time.

The Shield are being protected. They've won their only match. They've been kept out of the ring and off a live mic and people complain. I don't blame them in this age. But there was once a time where Sting didn't talk for a year but was still the hottest act in wrestling. They built that up for a year before he wrestled or talked again. Am I comparing The Shield to a legend like Sting? No, but it's a similar situation. In pro wrestling, things are better when they are drawn out. The more time people have to wait and see more in ring time, more live mic time, more character progression, while they get more angry, will be that much more happier when those things happen.

Yeah, are the gaps in logic for the story. Sure. you got me. I admit it. And guess what? I don't give a flying fuck. Like Eddie Ray said, there are gaps in logic in damn near every story line. Most likely WWE was still unsure about revealing truth (or partial truth) about The Shield b/c they themselves still weren't sure about where they were going w/ the angle until last week when Maddox was attacked. Whether or not that's not the case, it worked. It's been proven that The Shield worked for Heyman. They're heels. That's what heels do. Also, it still doesn't explain why they have attacked everyone else. The mystique, mystery, and confusion about The Shield is what everyone loves about the group.


----------



## Lariatoh!

When Cena got attacked and then triple power bombed on Raw, I immediately thought Cena must have gone to Vince and said he wants to be seen as important and be taken out by the Shield... Just like Rock.


----------



## Jingoro

i went nuts when they attacked cena. i was like "yeah, fuck you cena!" and throwing my middle finger up at the screen. the only thing that would have made it better is if they really beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

truk83 said:


> They aren't the hottest thing in pro wrestling. I don't know where you are getting this shit from. Anyhow Dean Ambrose could have gone over on his own. Jericho did, Austin did, The Undertaker did, etc. What did Legacy do for Rhodes, and Teddy? What did the Nexus, or the Corre do for everyone other than Barrett? How is 3MB going to make Slater, or any one of those three men famous. It's a bullshit theory on your part. Neither members of 3MB will ever amount to anything substantial in the WWE, nor will any of the former members of the Nexus, and Corre other than Wade, and Ryback. Ambrose would have been a star had he kept his feud with Foley going. Despite Foley, Ambrose would still be a star.


So Ambrose is supposed to do everything just like other Superstars? This is just the starting point for Ambrose. They all 3 could have started solo, but they didn't. Who cares. They are one of the best things on the show right now. Also don't forget that more than likely, Ambrose would not have beat down these top guys if he was solo. With the Shield, he is getting mad exposure by putting these top guys on their backs, including the Rock himself. And it won't last forever, like I said, it's just the beginning.


----------



## BANKSY

The Shield have beaten up Rock and Cena two of the biggest stars in wrestling history in recent weeks. This is way more exposure then Ambrose feuding in the midcard would get him.


----------



## Eddie Ray

BANKSY said:


> The Shield have beaten up Rock and Cena the two of the biggest stars in wrestling history in recent weeks. This is way more exposure then Ambrose feuding in the midcard would get him.


this a million times!!


----------



## Kenny

AMBROSE


----------



## truk83

BANKSY said:


> The Shield have beaten up Rock and Cena two of the biggest stars in wrestling history in recent weeks. This is way more exposure then Ambrose feuding in the midcard would get him.


Wrong. It did nothing for Wade Barrett, The Nexus, or The Corre. Where did feuding with Cena get Wade Barrett? Had Ambrose continued his feud with Foley it would have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the shit he is doing right now with The Shield. Foley is just a big of a name in this business as Orton, Sheamus, Cena, and The Rock. Just because 3 guys come in, and take out Ryback, or Cena doesn't make them exciting.


----------



## truk83

For those that don't remember. This is easily better than anything the Shield has done thus far. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZcwPGLqQ9I


----------



## BANKSY

truk83 said:


> Wrong. It did nothing for Wade Barrett, The Nexus, or The Corre. Where did feuding with Cena get Wade Barrett? Had Ambrose continued his feud with Foley it would have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the shit he is doing right now with The Shield. Foley is just a big of a name in this business as Orton, Sheamus, Cena, and The Rock. Just because 3 guys come in, and take out Ryback, or Cena doesn't make them exciting.


It was and still is the highpoint of Barrett's career . The Nexus angle was doomed from the start , the stuff with Bryan and the injuries to Sheffield. And the booking post Summerslam was terrible.

What would be the end to Ambrose feud with Foley a man who can barely walk? And to say Foley is as big as Rock or Cena in 2013 is laughable. The Shield is a great way to establish all 3 men in it. They cleanly beat a team of Ryback/Team Hell No and are involved in a main event angle with top stars in the company . While I agree the beat downs did become repetitive to a point , with the pay off on Raw last Monday we can see more development in the RTWM.


----------



## The GOAT One

They'll lose at Elimination Chamber, no way will Cena take a defeat before Mania.


----------



## truk83

BANKSY said:


> It was and still is the highpoint of Barrett's career . The Nexus angle was doomed from the start , the stuff with Bryan and the injuries to Sheffield. And the booking post Summerslam was terrible.
> 
> What would be the end to Ambrose feud with Foley a man who can barely walk? And to say Foley is as big as Rock or Cena in 2013 is laughable. The Shield is a great way to establish all 3 men in it. They cleanly beat a team of Ryback/Team Hell No and are involved in a main event angle with top stars in the company . While I agree the beat downs did become repetitive to a point , with the pay off on Raw last Monday we can see more development in the RTWM.


The high point of Barrett's career? You can't be serious. Ryback, and Bryan meant nothing to the Nexus. Foley is mainstream, and yes he is just as popular to wrestling fans as Rock, and Cena. Foley is considered a "wrestling" legend. Where have you been? When there is no development, and this Shield stable is just forgotten about I will have the last laugh.


----------



## JY57

I hopebthey don't have a match at Elimination Chamber. They are guaranteed a loss. Its one thing to beat Ryback/Team Hell No in a TLC match, its another to beat Ryback teamed up with Cena & Sheamus.


----------



## I Came To Play

truk83 said:


> Wrong. It did nothing for Wade Barrett, The Nexus, or The Corre. Where did feuding with Cena get Wade Barrett? Had Ambrose continued his feud with Foley it would have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the shit he is doing right now with The Shield. *Foley is just a big of a name in this business *as Orton, Sheamus, *Cena, and The Rock*. Just because 3 guys come in, and take out Ryback, or Cena doesn't make them exciting.


:balo2


----------



## BANKSY

What point in Barret's career is higher then the stuff with Nexus? Beating Kofi for the Ic title :lol

The loss of Bryan meant the group was already down a member so it took away from the united front they presented. The loss of Sheffield meant they lacked a real physical threat since none of the other members had his build. 

Yes Foley is popular but is he as popular as Rock with wrestling fans and casuals? Nope. And you ignored my point of Foley not being able to wrestle , whats the point of a feud if it can't end in a match?

There was development last Monday with them going from a group with morals to just hired bad asses that will beat up who they want . Furthermore , you think Ambrose is going to get a story that develops in the mid card? this is the WWE we are talking about its main event or nothing . If he wasn't in Shield he would be in the karaoke segment with Khali.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I agree. I'd like to see them have some individual matches. The other members can still be ringside. Ambrose and Rollins (I haven't seen any of Reigns) are very talented and can really 'go' in the ring and deserve to perform on shows rather than just running in and attacking. Plus this would help each character grow individually and help them develop better.


Glad you agree all three guys defintely have the talent but there being wasted by just attacking people then leaving how long will this go on for???



K.W.H. said:


> Why do you think they attack people? Obviously they are setting up feuds with the top stars they are attacking right now. They are being established as worthy to run with the top names in the company. Then when the time comes to split, they will have already proven themselves at least on some level.
> 
> People just need more patience.


They have attacked alot of wrestlers over the weeks and still no set feuds with anyone this is just wasting their talent and everyone is just gonna get bored eventually watching and the gimmick will get stale


----------



## Cmpunk91

I think now that it has been proven Heyman is behind them, there will be a story progression now, also the shield need to go over at EC and WM, i don't care if its cena they come up against at EC....


----------



## JY57

> WWERomanReigns
> Flight delayed for two hours now...INJUSTICE!!!! Bout to Triple Shield Bomb entire @USAirways flight staff!! #BelieveMeWeWill


:lmao


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> WWERomanReigns
> Flight delayed for two hours now...INJUSTICE!!!! Bout to Triple Shield *Bomb entire @USAirways flight* staff!! #BelieveMeWeWill
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
Click to expand...

That is hilarious and can be taken a completely different way haha. If USAirways reads that, they may be delayed their flight for a lot longer than 2 hours now :lol.


----------



## Green Light

I thought for a minute there it said they were gonna powerbomb the airplane :lol


----------



## hazuki

TheGreatOne. said:


> They'll lose at Elimination Chamber, no way will Cena take a defeat before Mania.


Cena still can look strong while taking a defeat though.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Glad you agree all three guys defintely have the talent but there being wasted by just attacking people then leaving how long will this go on for???
> 
> 
> 
> They have attacked alot of wrestlers over the weeks and still no set feuds with anyone this is just wasting their talent and everyone is just gonna get bored eventually watching and the gimmick will get stale


No, you just don't have any patience. They had a great match at TLC and will probably face three top stars in a match at EC. Not to mention probably a huge tag match at Mania. Plus they are side characters in the Punk/Rock angle. So I fail to see how they are wasted talent.


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Roman Reigns reminds me of the Rock*

anyone agree... This guy will be the face of the WWE in 5 years


----------



## Choc Lesnar

*Re: Roman Reigns reminds me of the Rock*

I wonder why that may be....

You realise they are related right?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Seth Rollins has the best shot. 

And no he doesn't at all, rock is bar none best ever on the mic and reigns hasn't done jack shit so far


----------



## ZeDude

*Re: Roman Reigns reminds me of the Rock*



Choc Lesnar said:


> I wonder why that may be....
> 
> You realise they are related right?


They are not related by blood tough, their families just have close ties with each other.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## truk83

BANKSY said:


> What point in Barret's career is higher then the stuff with Nexus? Beating Kofi for the Ic title :lol
> 
> The loss of Bryan meant the group was already down a member so it took away from the united front they presented. The loss of Sheffield meant they lacked a real physical threat since none of the other members had his build.
> 
> Yes Foley is popular but is he as popular as Rock with wrestling fans and casuals? Nope. And you ignored my point of Foley not being able to wrestle , whats the point of a feud if it can't end in a match?
> 
> There was development last Monday with them going from a group with morals to just hired bad asses that will beat up who they want . Furthermore , you think Ambrose is going to get a story that develops in the mid card? this is the WWE we are talking about its main event or nothing . If he wasn't in Shield he would be in the karaoke segment with Khali.


What?! Exactly what is Wade doing now? His feud with The Nexus did nothing for him. I don't see him main eventing. In fact Cena owned The Nexus, and like I said earlier what about the other members? These stables have done nothing for the careers of the men in them. If you can't admit that you are delusional. This Shield stable is no different. So they randomly attack people for injustice. All they do is attack "face" characters. This is nothing new, and I can't see why they are together, or what the point is in the first place. They aren't here for titles. So what is their point? It's been two fucking months about to be three months, and what do we know? Oh yeah, all of a sudden as many figured would Heyman is behind them. Heyman is great, but just pairing him with three guys doesn't make them better. Give me a break.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

WWERomanReigns
Flight delayed for two hours now...INJUSTICE!!!! Bout to Triple Shield Bomb entire @USAirways flight staff!! #BelieveMeWeWill 

Wow Roman Reigns clearly cant let go off his character when hes not in an arena


----------



## Eddie Ray

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWERomanReigns
> Flight delayed for two hours now...INJUSTICE!!!! Bout to Triple Shield Bomb entire @USAirways flight staff!! #BelieveMeWeWill
> 
> Wow Roman Reigns clearly cant let go off his character when hes not in an arena


Firm believer in kayfabe...good, more of this! in an era where Kayfabe is dying you might as well try to keep the art alive.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

I must be missing something massive here but I dont get why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock at Royal Rumble. It was clear that Vince McMahon said if The Shield get involved CM Punk will be stripped of the title so why would they get involved.

Why would Heyman and Punk pay them to get involved, if they knew he would be stripped of the title?
Why would The Shield take it upon themselves to get involved?

Everyone knows when the lights have been going out recently that it has been The Shield who get involved, so why would WWE think anyone was so stupid to think anyone would think it wasn't The Shield?

I just dont understand why The Shield got involved when everyone knew what the consequences would be.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

Lights went out and STAYED out(meaning fans weren't supposed to see who attacked Rock).

It was one of those things where it was like "you don't have video evidence that it was the shield". As obvious as it was, there wasn't entire evidence that it was the shield. Which set up the next night on Raw where Vince McMahon provided video evidence of another incident, so this time they couldn't use that excuse.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

why would he pay them to interfere? to win. 

with the lights off, no one would see them. and of course we know it, but the average of IQ of a ref is -69


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*



doinktheclowns said:


> I must be missing something massive here but I dont get why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock at Royal Rumble. It was clear that Vince McMahon said if The Shield get involved CM Punk will be stripped of the title so why would they get involved.
> 
> Why would Heyman and Punk pay them to get involved?
> Why would The Shield take it upon themselves to get involved?
> 
> Everyone knows when the lights have been going out recently that it has been The Shield who get involved, so why would WWE think anyone was so stupid to think anyone would think it wasn't The Shield?
> 
> I just dont understand why The Shield got involved when everyone knew what the consequences would be.


I thought for sure when Lesner came out on Raw, he was going to tell Vince he was the one who put the rock though the table and that it was not the shield.
I agree it made no sense for them to come out. I thought they would at least have a swerve where it was found out it was not them.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

Yes but Vince restarted the match on the night without any proof it was The Shield.

What was the logic in The Shield making the attack when everyone knew CM Punk would be stripped of the title.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

I was kind of under the impression that they messed up badly when they accidently showed Ambrose. I get the idea it was supposed to be completely dark and then it'd be revealed that it was actually Lesnar who attacked Rock or something. But then they had to run with it being The Shield once they realized they screwed up.

Then again, maybe not, and it was just shoddy WWE writing again.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*



Skyfall said:


> why would he pay them to interfere? to win.
> 
> with the lights off, no one would see them. and of course we know it, but the average of IQ of a ref is -69


Ive just corrected my OP have a look. I meant why would CM Punk and Paul Heyman pay The Shield to get involved if they knew he would be stripped of the title.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

Would've been perfect if it were someone else who attacked him, but applying too much thought in the WWE these days is unacceptable! No questions asked! A fat guy and a skinny guy in ski masks would've been a smarter idea- Heh heh... "Smarter idea." I can make jokes too!


----------



## Eulonzo

King Kenny said:


> AMBROSE


Easily the best guy in The Shield.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

Shed some light? The light has been shining ever since The Shield made their mark, hand carved on the injustices. The bottom line is, The Shield doesn't take shit from anyone. Nobody tells them what to do, not Vince McMahon, and certainly not the WWE Champion. It's an injustice for The Rock, the man who was too busy making movies for the past 15 years, to compete for the WWE Title while other wrestlers have been busting their ass sweating rivers wrestling. And I hope you're wearing sunglasses because things are about to be kicked up a notch.


----------



## heelguy95

xdoomsayerx said:


> Seth Rollins has the best shot.
> 
> And no he doesn't at all, rock is bar none best ever on the mic and reigns hasn't done jack shit so far


Someone's got their head up their ass. No, I'm pretty sure Dean Ambrose is the best on the mic and I'm pretty sure he has the best shot. He has been the one getting the most praise from WWE Hall of Famers, wrestlers, officials, and many others..


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

It would have been more interesting if the Undertaker appeared and said to Vince he was the one that attacked the Rock because he wanted Punk at Mania.

Or Brock Lesnar on Raw admitted he was the one to do it. It would be a nice twist.

But they showed that The Shield were the ones who did it so the logical assumption was that Heyman tought they could get away with it if the lights were off.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Ambrose is the best, he is the best on the mic and is the best in the ring out of the three.
Ambrose has the best upside, and id love to see his first feud be with either Foley or Regal to put him on the map.
I also would love to see him Feud with Daniel Bryan in the future, they would put on some great matches.

Also if you want to see how good Ambrose is, look for his youtube match against Punk.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*



heelguy95 said:


> Shed some light? The light has been shining ever since The Shield made their mark, hand carved on the injustices. The bottom line is, The Shield doesn't take shit from anyone. Nobody tells them what to do, not Vince McMahon, and certainly not the WWE Champion. It's an injustice for The Rock, the man who was too busy making movies for the past 15 years, to compete for the WWE Title while other wrestlers have been busting their ass sweating rivers wrestling. And I hope you're wearing sunglasses because things are about to be kicked up a notch.


You didn't understand my question then or read the post thread properly.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

I guess they wanted to trick the fans that CM Punk really won or kayfabe-wise, Punk should Vince wouldn't have found out if the lights were out as there wasn't really no evidence it was the shield but the Heyman admitting that he was paying the Shield for help really made it obvious that it was the shield who attacked the Rock. Of course, they couldn't really say Lesnar attacked Rock because someone on here posted a picture that showed it was indeed the Shield who attacked the Rock so that pretty much confirms to everyone it was the Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose is the best, he is the best on the mic and is the best in the ring out of the three.
> Ambrose has the best upside, and id love to see his first feud be with either Foley or Regal to put him on the map.
> I also would love to see him Feud with Daniel Bryan in the future, they would put on some great matches.
> 
> Also if you want to see how good Ambrose is, look for his youtube match against Punk.


Amazing post. I agree, I saw that match and it was great.

His mic work and his look especially, is badass and just plain awesome. I'd like to see him have series of matches with DB.


----------



## deadmanwatching

I dont know if Dean is best, but he sure makes the best pissed off face when ryback comes.


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

It was just one part of a horribly orchestrated finish. Like I said in another thread, we're supposed to believe that Heyman is stupid enough to believe that this 'master plan' of turning off the lights would actually work?

I can accept setting up Rock-Cena II, I saw it coming a long time ago. But I think they did a horrible job with that finish.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*



SCSU said:


> Would've been perfect if it were someone else who attacked him, but applying too much thought in the WWE these days is unacceptable! No questions asked! A fat guy and a skinny guy in ski masks would've been a smarter idea- Heh heh... "Smarter idea." I can make jokes too!


they wouldn't be seen, so Vince couldn't prove it was the shield. 

If I was in WWE, and I knew all the shit that wrestlers had gotten away with in the past, I'd try that shit too.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

I'm immensely impressed by Ambrose - watched some of his past work and it was pretty fucking good. 

You can easily spot the differences between the three guys. I think that teases even more the future that awaits them as single competitors.

Thought knowing the WWE, you never know if any of them will be let to achieve something big.


----------



## TD Stinger

heelguy95 said:


> Someone's got their head up their ass. No, I'm pretty sure Dean Ambrose is the best on the mic and I'm pretty sure he has the best shot. He has been the one getting the most praise from WWE Hall of Famers, wrestlers, officials, and many others..


Yeah, but you know what matters more in the long run? Who sells more tickets. Who sells more merhandise. Who gets more of a reaction out of the crowd (positive or negative).

No matter how good or well rounded someone like Ambrose is, it doesn't mean he will draw big bucks for the company. Ambrose, IMO, was much more rounded than a guy like Jeff Hardy, but Hardy was still the biggest draw in the business at one point.

As good as Ambrose is, I think Rollins and Regins have more star potential than him. Rollins just has that natural charisma that shines except when he's on the mic (like Hardy). He has that rockstar kind of look (again, like Hardy) that will endear him to the fans. W/ the combination of ring skills, charisma, and a great connection the crowd (that will shine through when he eventually turns face), he will be a star. And Reigns is just a beast. If his potential shines through, he could be the next Batista. I could see Ambrose becoming a top heel. But will he be a bigger star than Rollins or Reigns? In my opinion, no.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Cookie Monster said:


>


What is that? Falopian tubes? Ovaries?


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but you know what matters more in the long run? Who sells more tickets. Who sells more merchandise. Who gets more of a reaction out of the crowd (positive or negative).
> 
> No matter how good or well rounded someone like Ambrose is, it doesn't mean he will draw big bucks for the company. Ambrose, IMO, was much more rounded than a guy like Jeff Hardy, but Hardy was still the biggest draw in the business at one point.
> 
> As good as Ambrose is, I think Rollins and Regins have more star potential than him. Rollins just has that natural charisma that shines except when he's on the mic (like Hardy). He has that rockstar kind of look (again, like Hardy) that will endear him to the fans. W/ the combination of ring skills, charisma, and a great connection the crowd (that will shine through when he eventually turns face), he will be a star. *And Reigns is just a beast. If his potential shines through, he could be the next Batista.* I could see Ambrose becoming a top heel. But will he be a bigger star than Rollins or Reigns? In my opinion, no.


I agree with most of what you said other than this line. Reigns and Ambrose are just a big as each other. It's even more noticeable now that Ambrose wears those sleeveless vests like Reigns does. Reigns isn't even that big and is probably a lot closer to Orton size than Batista. He has presence and in ring charisma for sure, but it remains to be seen, if that can translate into stardom.


----------



## Cookie Monster

PLEASE.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Cookie Monster said:


> PLEASE.


HOLY ****

this poster is unreal. WWE needs to make this happen. PLEASE.


----------



## Eulonzo

I need more Shield promos from that undisclosed location. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> I agree with most of what you said other than this line. *Reigns and Ambrose are just a big as each other. It's even more noticeable now that Ambrose wears those sleeveless vests like Reigns does.* Reigns isn't even that big and is probably a lot closer to Orton size than Batista. He has presence and in ring charisma for sure, but it remains to be seen, if that can translate into stardom.


Uh, I think you're taking it a bit too far. No doubt Ambrose has gotten bigger, but he is not as big as Reigns. I just watched their segment from Raw. It's clear that Reigns is bigger than both of them. Both Rollins and Ambrose have pretty much the same build, but Reigns is bigger. He might be a little taller than Reigns, but when they all stand next to each other, they all look to have the exact same height.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose is definitely bigger than he used to be. Or maybe it's the attire they wear.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose is definitely bigger than he used to be. Or maybe it's the attire they wear.


Nah it's him. From what I've seen in the past he is a really slim, but fit guy. I think he choose to buff up to make himself look more menacing.

It's working.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Fuck he was skinny.

This video is giving me all sorts of feels. Look how far he's come *sheds proud tears*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Reigns is 6'3", 265 lb; Ambrose is 6'4'', 225 lb.

Reigns has 40 pounds on Dean, but Ambrose is an inch taller. Pretty close overall.


----------



## Eulonzo

iDogBea said:


> Nah it's him. From what I've seen in the past he is a really slim, but fit guy. I think he choose to buff up to make himself look more menacing.
> 
> It's working.


Hmm.

Well I hope when these guys go solo he gets a different attire than this. No offense to people who like that attire, I just think it looks bad, especially without any elbowpads or anything. Then again, it's just an attire, I guess lol.


----------



## Eulonzo

K.W.H. said:


> Can't wait for Ambrose to break out. Probably won't be till the summer at least, but I can wait.
> 
> Ambrose vs. Jericho at WM 30. Book it!!


I. WOULD. DIE. :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Elimination Chamber will be brilliant if booked correctly but anyone in the way of Cena right now is likely to get steamrolled which would be a shame, not sure I can see anyone pinning Cena if we do get the 6 man tag Elimination Chamber Match :mark: Would be brutal. 

I do wonder what they end up doing at WrestleMania, Something like Heyman vs Vince foe something on the line.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Eulonzo said:


> I. WOULD. DIE. :mark:


Ambrose vs Jericho would kill me from the awesomeness. Just imagine the promos between the two back and forth alone... :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

iamnotanugget said:


> Ambrose vs Jericho would kill me from the awesomeness. Just imagine the promos between the two back and forth alone... :mark:


I love both of them so much, their mic skills are just fucking awesome. :mark:

The back and forth in the matches though.. I can just see it now. :mark:

Also: The Shield's theme is one of the best theme music the WWE has right now. It's so good.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Everyone is saying Dean Ambrose will be the star but I really dont think he will. I think Seth Rollins will be the one to make it big in WWE


----------



## AntUK

Come on creative give dean a live mic in raw to explain the deal with heyman and explain away the whole injustice thing now. That'd be awesome tv.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stroker Ace

AntUK said:


> Come on creative give dean a live mic in raw to explain the deal with heyman and explain away the whole injustice thing now. That'd be awesome tv.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


At least another sit down interview or something. 

They have to explain themselves now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone is saying Dean Ambrose will be the star but I really dont think he will. I think Seth Rollins will be the one to make it big in WWE


He sucks at talking and an average worker at best.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Dean Ambrose will be the next great wwe superstar*
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1509091-dean-ambrose-will-be-the-next-great-wwe-superstar


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield in a stable with Brock and Punk led by Heyman is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Asenath

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone is saying Dean Ambrose will be the star but I really dont think he will. I think Seth Rollins will be the one to make it big in WWE


Apples & Oranges.

Dean Ambrose is that dark, intense villain or anti-hero. Seth Rollins is like a more-sober Jeff Hardy who can mat wrestle. (So, not really like Jeff Hardy, but comparisons are odious.) They're never going to be competing for the same 'spot' - and should, when the angle ends, be in direct opposition.


----------



## truk83

Asenath said:


> Apples & Oranges.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is that dark, intense villain or anti-hero. Seth Rollins is like a more-sober Jeff Hardy who can mat wrestle. (So, not really like Jeff Hardy, but comparisons are odious.) They're never going to be competing for the same 'spot' - and should, when the angle ends, be in direct opposition.


I will say this. Rollins is the closest thing to HBK I have seen yet. He has the passion for what he does in the ring much like Shawn displayed. You can tell Seth loves being in the ring, and he has a natural draw about himself. It literally comes naturally for him much like it did with Shawn. Rollins isn't some spot monkey either, he knows how to wrestle, and he learned a whole lot in their developmental system. It will take Rollins more time than Ambrose to see success though.


----------



## Aficionado

One thing apart from live promos I would like to see these three do would be to start using their individual finishers. Seth with the Blackout, Reigns with his Moment of Silence and Dean acting all 1994 Bob Backlund with the Crossface Chickenwing would add some variation to their beatdowns.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Aficionado said:


> One thing apart from live promos I would like to see these three do would be to start using their individual finishers. Seth with the Blackout, Reigns with his Moment of Silence and Dean acting all 1994 Bob Backlund with the Crossface Chickenwing would add some variation to their beatdowns.


Exactly. It would actually be refreshing to see them compete in singles matches and help establish their characters more.


----------



## THANOS

Aficionado said:


> One thing apart from live promos I would like to see these three do would be to start using their individual finishers. *Seth with the Blackout[,/B] Reigns with his Moment of Silence and Dean acting all 1994 Bob Backlund with the Crossface Chickenwing would add some variation to their beatdowns.*


*

Seth uses the Skywalker (standing sliced bread) as his finisher now, and the blackout as just a signature.






Everything else is perfect thought, and I'd love to see Dean use the crossface chickenwing; such a perfect move for the psycho.*


----------



## Eulonzo

The part when The Shield comes in is fucking intense and badass and just awesome. It felt like a movie or something.

"Take the beating like a man, Brad, come on." :mark: + The Shield & Brad's selling when they start attacking. :mark:

I could use the mark emoticon 100 times whenever I discuss The Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo

AntUK said:


> Come on creative give dean a live mic in raw to explain the deal with heyman and explain away the whole injustice thing now. That'd be awesome tv.


That would make my day if they actually did do that. He is GOLD on the mic.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THANOS said:


> I'd love to see Dean use the crossface chickenwing; such a perfect move for the psycho.


You just reminded me of this video.


----------



## Itami

Apperently Shield aren't done with NXT =D




Spoiler: February 27th



_The Shield talk about recent actions and said they aren't done with NXT quite yet. End of show._


I say the more The Shield, the better.


----------



## Aficionado

THANOS said:


> Seth uses the Skywalker (standing sliced bread) as his finisher now, and the blackout as just a signature.
> 
> Everything else is perfect thought, and I'd love to see Dean use the crossface chickenwing; such a perfect move for the psycho.


Ahh yes, my bad. I was actually picturing the Skywalker when I typed Blackout.

And yes. It was as if Ambrose was made to use the Chickenwing. His mannerisms would make it all the more batshit crazy and effective.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Dean reminds me of Backlund in 1994 when he does the chickenwing. Crazy bastard.


----------



## THANOS

iDogBea said:


> You just reminded me of this video.


WTF did I just watch haha.


----------



## TheFranticJane

At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


----------



## Eddie Ray

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


that would be AMAZING....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


Wouldn't surprise me if this happened the arena has no roof where Wrestlemania 29 is held and Shield would make this an epic entrance


----------



## denias9301

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


OMG !! That's gonna be INSANE !!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


Can't see this happening because of what happened to heart


----------



## truk83

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


As much as I can't stand this stable that would own. Nice idea man.:agree:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TheFranticJane said:


> At Wrestlemania, I bet they arrive to a match via a helicopter and repel down into the ring.
> Given their ring gear, it would make sense.


*S*ierra 
*H*otel
*I*ndia
*E*cho
*D*elta
*SHIELD!* 

that'd be cool but I doubt it.

So Shield won't be attacking Cena anymore since he won RR legitimately (kayfabe) and has earned the right to compete for the title. Unless WWE just wants to ignore their own "we fight injustices" idea of the Shield. If anything, they'll help Cena at WM 29 because Rock was unjustly given a title shot at Punk. This is such an easy way to turn Cena heel it makes me want to cry knowing it won't happen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

RaneGaming said:


> Can't see this happening because of what happened to heart


Yeah you have a point there WWE doesnt need another Owen Hart on their hands especially in the PG era. But my god this idea is fucking cool the arena has no roof so a helicopter can easily swoop down and the Shield slide down on a rope and then start attacking whoever in the ring


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

The Shield obviously see injustice of someone like Rock coming back to WWE to take the title when he hasent been around for years. But Rock overcome the Shield by re starting the match and winning the WWE title :rock4


----------



## Evil Peter

Skyfall said:


> *S*ierra
> *H*otel
> *I*ndia
> *E*cho
> *D*elta
> *SHIELD!*
> 
> that'd be cool but I doubt it.
> 
> So Shield won't be attacking Cena anymore since he won RR legitimately (kayfabe) and has earned the right to compete for the title. Unless WWE just wants to ignore their own "we fight injustices" idea of the Shield. If anything, they'll help Cena at WM 29 because Rock was unjustly given a title shot at Punk. This is such an easy way to turn Cena heel it makes me want to cry knowing it won't happen.


The Sheild attacked Cena on the Raw after the Rumble so they apparently haven't changed their minds about him. Being heels they don't really need to have the same view of injustice as the average person either.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Skyfall said:


> *S*ierra
> *H*otel
> *I*ndia
> *E*cho
> *D*elta
> *SHIELD!*
> 
> that'd be cool but I doubt it.
> 
> *So Shield won't be attacking Cena anymore since he won RR legitimately (kayfabe) and has earned the right to compete for the title.* Unless WWE just wants to ignore their own "we fight injustices" idea of the Shield. If anything, they'll help Cena at WM 29 because Rock was unjustly given a title shot at Punk. This is such an easy way to turn Cena heel it makes me want to cry knowing it won't happen.


You know they attacked him the night after the Rumble?


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



Interrupting the match like that was _very very_ nice, perfect moment. :mark: I marked hard.
Had that epic atmosphaere like a few weeks back. 

Also JBLs commentary was awesome. He marked even harder than I did. :lol


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

They done it because they were paid to by Heyman at least (and probably Punk too but he may deny knowledge of it). They kept the lights out because in Punk and Heyman's mind that would be inconclusive enough to prove that it was The Shield who interfered.

But Vince threw the old "can't call what you can't see" line out the window and accepted that it was The Shield who done it.

What I want to know is... and no one touched on this that I recall - why didn't Punk just do the obvious heel tactic and get disqualified in a traditional way. The match had countouts and DQs applicable as far as I could tell so why didn't he take that easy way out?

I could understand Punk wanting to beat Rock due to the feud and such but when it clearly wasn't working he coulda just grabbed a chair and whacked the Rock with it - problem over. Presumably if he did do that Vince would restart the match anyway, but why wouldn't Punk's character at least try that get out clause?

It's why I hate the whole DQ title situation... every heel would, by their character's standards, use this get out every time they could.


----------



## rockdig1228

YoungGun_UK said:


> Elimination Chamber will be brilliant if booked correctly but anyone in the way of Cena right now is likely to get steamrolled which would be a shame, not sure I can see anyone pinning Cena if we do get the 6 man tag Elimination Chamber Match :mark: Would be brutal.


I posted about this scenario in the Elimination Chamber section - the thread was based on a War Games style match for the PPV main event. I know that lots of people may not like the final outcome in the booking I have planned out for the match, but it's a completely logical way for something like this to unfold. I'd love to get people's thoughts on this:



> I love this idea so much and it would certainly be a good match, plus it gives some guys something to do leading up to Wrestlemania. Here's how I'd book it - The Shield vs. Cena/Ryback/Sheamus.
> 
> There's an entirely logical way to book this match so everyone comes out looking good...
> - I'd start Rollins & Sheamus, Sheamus controls for most of the start
> - Next in is Reigns, helps Rollins wear down Sheamus
> - Ryback in next hot: quick succession of moves on Rollins & Reigns while Sheamus is down
> - As a Shield member is in the corner, Ryback charges for a shoulder tackle but misses & smashes head on Chamber window
> - Sheamus recovers in time to help save Ryback from a 2 on 1 beatdown
> - Ambrose in with Ryback still down, triple powerbomb, Sheamus eliminated
> - Ryback recovers, quick moves to all 3, Shellshocked to Rollins, Rollins eliminated
> - Cena in hot, goes to deliver AA to Reigns, Ambrose low blow
> - While Cena is down, Ambrose & Reigns take out the monster, Ryback eliminated
> - 2 0n 1 odds now, but Cena slams Ambrose onto Chamber floor, AA to Reigns, Reigns eliminated
> 
> Up next is the most important section & it needs to be booked in a similar fashion or the Shield loses a lot of steam
> 
> - With Ambrose & Cena left, Ambrose MUST get the upper hand for Cena to look vulnerable
> - As Ambrose stands over Cena & gloats, Maddox comes from beneath the Chamber, into the ring behind Ambrose & low blows him
> - Cena recovers enough to AA Ambrose & pick up the win for his team
> 
> I think that as long as the eliminations are alternated & Maddox is involved to help Cena get the win, everybody comes out smelling like roses. Cena doesn't lose, but the Shield looks like they were going to win the match without Maddox's interference. Maddox gets a measure of revenge, even if it's short-lived for him to get beaten to a pulp by the Shield on TV again. The main points from this? The Shield has some individual moments to shine, Reigns is NEVER in the ring 1 on 1 (I'm not sure he could carry an extended portion of the match), and most importantly Cena isn't invincible and needed some help to escape.


----------



## IJ

The shield is stupid, but it's not their fault. 

It just doesn't feel like they "destroy" the people that the WWE makes it look like they "destroy". We need blood to make things really intense and the beatings need to last longer. The thing is that if it wasn't PG they could reach their heights as the bad guys, and it would be really cool and badass. Right now it just seems like some mid carders trying to fight anybody just because there is three of them.


----------



## Y2J is a God

rockdig1228 said:


> I posted about this scenario in the Elimination Chamber section - the thread was based on a War Games style match for the PPV main event. I know that lots of people may not like the final outcome in the booking I have planned out for the match, but it's a completely logical way for something like this to unfold. I'd love to get people's thoughts on this:


But why have this match? There's no belt on the line and cena already has a title shot. Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't almost all if not ALL elimination chamber matches been for a belt or at least a title shot?

Sorry but IMO its just a pointless match. I mean, what part of that is going to make you HAVE to watch raw the following night? A Maddox explanation? Please....


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Please shed some light on why The Shield got involved in CM Punk Vs The Rock.*

It was the shield. There was a second where there was a big camera flash and you could see Ambrose holding Ryback.


----------



## rockdig1228

Y2J is a God said:


> But why have this match? There's no belt on the line and cena already has a title shot. Correct me if I'm wrong but haven't almost all if not ALL elimination chamber matches been for a belt or at least a title shot?
> 
> Sorry but IMO its just a pointless match. I mean, what part of that is going to make you HAVE to watch raw the following night? A Maddox explanation? Please....


You're right, no chamber match has been for anything other than a belt or a title shot - but why does every chamber match have to have a championship at stake? It's a chance to make the Elimination Chamber about something more than that... it's a brutal structure where a grudge can be settled between two groups.

With the way the Shield has been jumping people left & right, putting them in the EC takes away their numbers advantage - they've cost Cena & Ryback a chance to win the WWE title and they've gotten in Sheamus' business as well. It's a vehicle for storytelling too, and having Maddox interfere is logical and provides some continuity. I see several benefits to this match: it gives Cena a storyline until the program with the Rock really picks up, you have the chance to blow off the Ryback/Shield storyline if so desired, and the Shield can move into a new direction - whether that's with Punk as a leader/mentor or somewhere else, it's a chance to evolve the characters.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Did anyone else mark the fuck out when JBL was telling Cena to get out of the ring?


----------



## Cookie Monster

rockdig1228 said:


> You're right, no chamber match has been for anything other than a belt or a title shot - but why does every chamber match have to have a championship at stake? It's a chance to make the Elimination Chamber about something more than that... it's a brutal structure where a grudge can be settled between two groups.
> 
> With the way the Shield has been jumping people left & right, putting them in the EC takes away their numbers advantage - they've cost Cena & Ryback a chance to win the WWE title and they've gotten in Sheamus' business as well. It's a vehicle for storytelling too, and having Maddox interfere is logical and provides some continuity. I see several benefits to this match: it gives Cena a storyline until the program with the Rock really picks up, you have the chance to blow off the Ryback/Shield storyline if so desired, and the Shield can move into a new direction - whether that's with Punk as a leader/mentor or somewhere else, it's a chance to evolve the characters.


Exactly this.

I mean they've attacked people coming out the crowd and then just leaving them down. If you put them in the Chamber with Ryback/Sheamus/Cena, there is no escape. It's just a brutal 3 on 3 match up where anything goes. It could potentially be even more brutal than TLC although they are limited with the lack of chairs, tables etc.

But I could definitely see Ryback or Reigns spearing someone straight through one of the pods which I think is always a nice spot. We'd probably get high flying Rollins off the top of it too!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Skyfall said:


> *S*ierra
> *H*otel
> *I*ndia
> *E*cho
> *D*elta
> *SHIELD!*


You forgot the L bro. Lima.


----------



## Asenath

Cookie Monster said:


> We'd probably get high flying Rollins off the top of it too!


Assuredly, we'd get Rollins off the top of the Chamber. Between that and the general need to see Reigns spear someone through it, there's reason enough to BOOK IT NOW.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Mr. Ziggles said:


> You forgot the L bro. Lima.


He may have shied away from it?

I'll get my coat.



Asenath said:


> Assuredly, we'd get Rollins off the top of the Chamber. Between that and the general need to see Reigns spear someone through it, there's reason enough to BOOK IT NOW.


To be honest. I have no problem with The Shield losing. As long as you continue having them look strong, working as a team etc if they lose to the face of the company, someone who rarely loses and the future face of the company it won't hurt there credibility one bit.

I wonder if the match does go ahead if we see some cracks in The Shield, a little arguing here and there for example? Add more character and potential future storylines. Hopefully between Ambrose and Rollins if it does happen just due to the history of the two.


----------



## DA

Imagine the face Ambrose would make if he was slammed onto the steel floor outside the ring in the chamber :mark:

This face, but 10 times funnier no doubt 







:mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Reigns hair whip. :lmao












> Imagine the face Ambrose would make if he was slammed onto the steel floor outside the ring in the chamber


Mhh... :datass


----------



## LovelyElle890

NeyNey said:


> Reigns hair whip. :lmao


Now replace Reigns with me, remove Ambrose and Rollins, and you have the makings of a beautiful and healthy interracial couple.
:angel

I hope they really do have The Shield fight against Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena in the chamber. I want everyone in before eliminations start. Have some nice back and forth action but ultimately, I want The Shield to obliterate them. Sheamus is sexier when he is dazed and bleeding.

Also, that match is easily MOTN if they are in the chamber.


----------



## Eulonzo

Roman Reigns looked awesome last night. I love his scream/yell that he does before the powerbomb they do.

I marked HARD when I heard their music. :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Still not sold on Reigns at all but he plays his part. I see them trying to push him super hard in about 4-5 months, even if he isn't ready. Dat family tree.


----------



## Eulonzo

New set. :rock


----------



## Jacare

Just starting to get back into WWE. These guys are part of the reason I stuck around, saw them and thought they were interesting. Are they any good on the mic? 

I like Rollins the most so far.


----------



## Asenath

Jacare said:


> Just starting to get back into WWE. These guys are part of the reason I stuck around, saw them and thought they were interesting. Are they any good on the mic?
> 
> I like Rollins the most so far.


Ambrose is brilliant on the mic. Please, go to the youtubes and search for "Jon Moxley" -- you will be rewarded. Seth Rollins can't talk, but doesn't need to. He does it with his body. And Roman Reigns is just this rando they stuck in there because he's a big guy, but he's learning so much from the guys he's working with that I feel like a proud auntie watching him grow into an actual wrestler.


----------



## DOPA

Still waiting on a live Mic for Dean :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

LovelyElle890 said:


> Now replace Reigns with me, remove Ambrose and Rollins, and you have the makings of a beautiful and healthy interracial couple.
> :angel
> 
> I hope they really do have The Shield fight against Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena in the chamber. I want everyone in before eliminations start. Have some nice back and forth action but ultimately, I want The Shield to obliterate them. Sheamus is sexier when he is dazed and bleeding.
> 
> Also, that match is easily MOTN if they are in the chamber.


Post more in this thread. unk5



Crusade said:


> Still waiting on a live Mic for Dean :mark:


OH YES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:










CAN'T WAIT!! :bateman


----------



## Brocklesnar2012

*Shield payed by Heyman but why attack Sheamus?*

they have attcked shaemus and orton but you can understand them attacking ryback because of the wwe title situation but why would heyman get the shield to attack orton and shaemus and now cena?


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Because nothing in the WWE makes sense.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Try listening, Heyman hired them to do a job, they don't work for Heyman and Punk, they deliver their own brand of justice but they obviously can be hired to do jobs as well.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

To throw people off from thinking Heyman had anything to do with the Shield. Simple as.

The Shield needs a new direction now...And now we know that Heyman has been paying them to help Punk, they should just come out with it for all to see and have Shield be seen with Heyman and Punk (and Lesnar).

I think the most interesting thing they can do with the situation now is for each individual feud they have going between Punk, Rock, Lesnar, HHH is to intertwine them. Have Lesnar get involved in Punk and Rock's feud which would bring out HHH to backup the Rock which would be great to see since they were such strong rivals back in the day...And if...IF...They could put a match together in the run up to Mania of Rock and HHH vs Punk and Lesnar as a main event of Raw that would be absolute money.

Then if Taker is gonna wrestle at this years Mania bring him back to kick off the feud with Punk. If not, carry it on and have Punk vs Rock vs Cena at Mania and obviously Lesnar vs HHH.

Throw in the shield and you could also intertwine the feud between them and Ryback and whoever isnt gonna be involved in the W/H title match at Mania.


----------



## CruzControl

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Probably because they aren't ran by Heyman. 

THey're just mercenaries. Heyman pays them to help Punk, but they're still free to do whatever they want.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Lol at Roman Reigns trying to be the new Maryse with the hair flip :lmao he will never be as good as Maryse when it comes to the hair flip see below clip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DFEGiaNbE

And Dean Ambrose will never get live mic time he wont become that big star its gonna be Seth Rollins who succeeds the most


----------



## rockdig1228

Amber B said:


> Still not sold on Reigns at all but he plays his part. I see them trying to push him super hard in about 4-5 months, even if he isn't ready. Dat family tree.


Depending on how the Shield/Heyman storyline plays out, I could definitely see Heyman as the mouthpiece for Reigns down the line (especially since Lesnar won't be around full-time). He's exceeded my expectations as a part of the Shield, but they've been able to cover his weaknesses thus far. I think pairing him with Heyman would be good for his development process too... time will tell and we'll see what they have in store for these guys.


----------



## Eulonzo

Jacare said:


> Just starting to get back into WWE. These guys are part of the reason I stuck around, saw them and thought they were interesting. Are they any good on the mic?
> 
> I like Rollins the most so far.


Dean Ambrose is pretty much the guy who has the best mic-skills out of all the three. Rollins isn't bad on the mic, though, he's good too, just not as good as Ambrose. I honestly think Ambrose is the best member overall, I absolutely fuckin' love his mic skills, his wrestling ability etc. Rollins is pretty good, too.

I think their attire is badass, love the armor and everything, their theme is fucking amazing, I've been replaying their theme music for days now, Roman Reign's intensity is superb in my opinion, the scream/yell he does before the powerbomb is awesome. Everything about The Shield is just badass to me, I'm a huge mark.


Asenath said:


> Ambrose is brilliant on the mic. Please, go to the youtubes and search for "Jon Moxley" -- you will be rewarded. Seth Rollins can't talk, but doesn't need to. He does it with his body. And Roman Reigns is just this rando they stuck in there because he's a big guy, but he's learning so much from the guys he's working with that I feel like a proud auntie watching him grow into an actual wrestler.


I disagree. Rollins is a good talker, he's just not great. He's definitely not as good as Ambrose, but I don't think he's bad. & I think Roman does his part very well, especially physically, I love how he doesn't talk too much in their undisclosed location promos they do.


Crusade said:


> Still waiting on a live Mic for Dean :mark:


I'm gonna mark the fuck out when they give em the mic on RAW or SmackDown. :mark: Also, anyone got a link to the promo he did on NXT a few weeks ago after they attacked one of those wrestlers from NXT? The video/episode got taken down on dailymotion.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Jimmy Jacobs talking about Ambrose and Rollins

On Ambrose



> >"He had this unique thing about him," Jacobs told PWTorch columnists Pat McNeill and Sean Radican on the January 30 Livecast. "Even though I had been around a lot longer than him, he never treated me like... He never took a back-seat to me. In that, he commanded respect which is a unique trait to have backstage. Most guys who are younger that come up and work with me let me do whatever I want, give me the lead, but Moxie never gave me the lead. Truth Martini and I have a saying that 'things that you get you hired are the things that get you fired' so, in WWE, I don't know how he's treating those guys, but, that's the sort of thing that could piss someone off or command respect like it did with me. He commanded respect, and, I gave it to him. He's a tremendous performer and tremendous talent. He's going to be a millionaire before he's 30."
> 
> >"Moxie is a really unique individual and one of the best promos in professional wrestling, period," Jacobs said. "When I was working with him and he was cutting promos on me, there were days when I would wonder 'Does this guy not like me for real?' That's how good his promos were. They were real. Whether it's true or not, they were real. He's a special guy; special talent."



On Rollins



> >The other former independent star in The Shield, Seth Rollins, has unlimited upside, according to Jacobs. Jacobs said Rollins has potential to be a top star in the promotion once he breaks out as a singles star.
> 
> >"I absolutely see him becoming a top guy in WWE," Jacobs said. "As far as his personality goes... very different than Moxley. Whereas Moxley acted like he was on the same level with me right away, Tyler always gave me the respect whether I deserved it or not being there longer than him. He listened to me, respected me, and always gave me the lead. He was a fabulous kid then, and, I was fortunate enough to see him when he started off in late 2004. I've seen him blossom and we pretty much knew from the beginning that he would be a star. He is just starting to prove it. It's just the beginning for those guys."


----------



## LovelyElle890

NeyNey said:


> Post more in this thread. unk5


Oh I will. Once I get what I want. The Shield better not disappoint me because the penalty for failure is harsh. :hitgirl2


----------



## Joshi

Funny thing the "scream yell" thing Romans do before the powerbomb is the thing I like the least about him, I would like him more if he acted cold all the time instead of going "Batista" on his opponents. Apart from this I like the guy overall.


----------



## Eulonzo

DAT mid-air uppercut that Kane did on Rollins at one point in the TLC match. :damn


----------



## NeyNey

> I'm gonna mark the fuck out when they give em the mic on RAW or SmackDown. Also, anyone got a link to the promo he did on NXT a few weeks ago after they attacked one of those wrestlers from NXT? The video/episode got taken down on dailymotion.


Here. :bateman


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

HayleySabin said:


> hey now, Punk's sleazy Jesus chest hair was the tops.
> 
> is this where this thread is going now? ok. I'm comfortable with myself to make the Punk claim.


lmao not to me it wasn't, well maybe a bit but that beard was ugly.....during his straight edge society days where he had all that hair mixed with the crazy eyes he looked...nasty to me....I didn't find it attractive at all in my opinion.


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> Here. :bateman


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Thank you, dude!


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Most of their attacks are because they want to. The attacks benefiting CM Punk were because they got paid to.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

they fight injustice in the WWE. they also accept payment to attack people. the injustice they fight is on those who've they screwed so many times it's not unjust to attack them.

get it? no? You're no supposed to. 

Shield = Fail


----------



## NightRanger

Makes you wonder what these guys will be doing at WrestleMania. If they are still around.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Just to get some heat bro, also if they happen to want to put Sheamus on a feud with them they can use that attack to begin the angle.


----------



## Jotunheim

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> lmao not to me it wasn't, well maybe a bit but that beard was ugly.....during his straight edge society days where he had all that hair mixed with the crazy eyes he looked...nasty to me....I didn't find it attractive at all in my opinion.


twas the idea, and it worked, did you like how Charles Manson looked?, did you find him attractive?, no, then why would you like Straight Edge Sect Leader Punk?


----------



## Eulonzo

NightRanger said:


> Makes you wonder what these guys will be doing at WrestleMania. If they are still around.


Considering it's RASSLEMANIA, they'll most likely be jobbing to people or be squashed.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Paul Heyman doesn't own them exclusively he just hired them.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Now that Heyman has been revealed as paying off the Shield, I'm now a bit worried that IF they walk out with Heyman and Punk that they'll never get mic time


----------



## Asenath

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> lmao not to me it wasn't, well maybe a bit but that beard was ugly.....during his straight edge society days where he had all that hair mixed with the crazy eyes he looked...nasty to me....I didn't find it attractive at all in my opinion.


I'm going to concur with the sleazy chest hair fans. I would totally have let Punk get all David Koresh with me as creepy culty Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lariatoh! said:


> Now that Heyman has been revealed as paying off the Shield, I'm now a bit worried that IF they walk out with Heyman and Punk that they'll never get mic time


I'll be so upset.  I NEED Ambrose on that damn microphone live, I'll take anything, even taped on SmackDown or something, they need to hear him on the mic. :cuss:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

When Shield attacked Cena on Monday, Sheamus came down to the ring. 

They got payback.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



ROUSEY said:


> When Shield attacked Cena on Monday, Sheamus came down to the ring.
> 
> They got payback.


That wasn't the first time they had attacked him.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Because they find him as boring and annoying as everybody else over the age of 12.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ok, I'm getting really pissed off at what they're doing with the Shield. I hear these guys are talented (I haven't watched their stuff) but no one would ever guess it from them based on what they've been doing in the WWE lately. Which is nothing. They came out with "we fight injustice", and oh boy, I saw so many possible storylines. Then in 1 week that dies down and now they're just mercenaries? and they still fucking find professionally edited tapes of theirs talking about fuck-what! 

I seriously can't actually say if I dislike the 3 guys because they've had about 1 minute of mic time all together over the last 3 months and have only wrestled 1 match. "The Shield" spelled backwards is "Creative has no fucking clue why they brought them into WWE."


----------



## Asenath

Professionally edited tapes filmed in the bathroom. That's what tickles me the most. Their secret hideout is the men's room.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Eulonzo said:


> I'll be so upset.  I NEED Ambrose on that damn microphone live, I'll take anything, even taped on SmackDown or something, they need to hear him on the mic. :cuss:


Dont get your hopes up on Dean Ambrose getting live mic time as that could be a long way off


----------



## Eulonzo

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont get your hopes up on Dean Ambrose getting live mic time as that could be a long way off


Yeah don't worry, considering this company, I doubt they'd ever go that far and give him the mic anytime soon lol.

But it'd be awesome, though. :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Well now that part of the mystery has been revealed, we need some storyline progression on Monday with their rumored alliance with Heyman. (Even though I'm pretty sure they're just "for hire" on certain attacks) and targeting Cena for the second time.

If this angle doesnt get pushed forward then I'm gonna start getting worried.

Side Note: I dont think we're going to be getting any live mic work from the trio on Raw for a long while, thank god they do it on NXT. So there's that.


----------



## Osize10

Ambrose and Rollins are obviously talented just based on their pre-wwe work. And Reigns has an intriguing presence.

yet, this shield storyline is beyond awful and has yet to showcase anyone as being impressive. They suffer from the same awful booking that has plagued so many others. such a shame.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd like to see Rollins do tag team matches with one of his fellow members on NXT or something like that, preferably Ambrose though. Reigns should just stay as the muscle of the group and rarely wrestle unless they do shit like the TLC match or 6-man tag team matches, then he could wrestle.


----------



## x78

Osize10 said:


> yet, this shield storyline is beyond awful and has yet to showcase anyone as being impressive. They suffer from the same awful booking that has plagued so many others. such a shame.


What would be 'good booking' to you?


----------



## Evil Peter

I've expected for quite some time that the Shield story line wouldn't get going much until after the Royal Rumble. They did have a match before but that was a panic move to replace Punk post surgery so that was clearly outside of the intended plans.

I've been fairly fine with it as some stories should be able to take their time, but now they do need to start develop it into something more. They of course did that on the first Raw after RR as we now know that Heyman is behind them. Heyman is also getting on a collision course with Vince/WWE (I still don't know how Vince can fire him when he's employed by Punk and Lesnar) which should bring Shield into more direct action.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

They did it for the IWC (who hates Sheamus). :austin


----------



## checkcola

x78 said:


> What would be 'good booking' to you?


Do nothing IC feud with "Wildcat" Kofi?


----------



## Bubzeh

I'm thinking Ryback vs Shield, WM, Shield wining. Hardcore match. 

Doesn't have to last too long.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

If you want to read into it way too much, you could think that maybe those guys were chosen to be attacked because they were potential threats to Punk's title. After all, when you think of who the top 5 contenders are for either world title, who do you think of? John Cena, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Ryback, Big Show.

Big Show is the only one they didn't jump, but he was already the champ when the attacks started, and his focus has been on the WHC after he lost it, not the WWE title.

The only somewhat confusing attacks were against Kane/DB. There's pretty much no explanation for that in relation to Punk, unless you want to think it was payback for the AJ storyline (both guys were heavily involved in that).

Probably reading too much into it, but I think those would be the best explanations, if there ever is going to be any for all of their attacks.

Non kayfabe, they just seem to be a plot device to make the anti-Vince IWC geeks happy, since the main people they attack are the guys IWC geeks enjoy bitching about the most.



bkfestivus said:


> *Most of their attacks are because they want to*. The attacks benefiting CM Punk were because they got paid to.


I doubt that very seriously. Simply using common sense, randomly attacking people reduces their potential client pool.

Most of their attacks, if not all, were because they were paid to. The whole "injustice" thing is just a cover for the fact that they were getting paid to do it.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Because "payed" is not a word.


----------



## Until May

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

you gotta let the story play out it may work later on


----------



## xwmstormx

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Now that it is out of the bag that Heyman/Shield/Maddox are all in on it that perhaps some of the random attacks (or all) by the shield will just stop. Not saying that is a good/bad thing just not sure where they will go with this now that they don't have to randomly attack superstars to hide their employment to Heyman.


----------



## Shelter

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

It's even worst that they used them to take Sin Cara out for a while, in kayfabe it makes even less sense than attacking Sheamus.


----------



## DJ2334

Shield beat the crap out of the three top faces (Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena) on Raw. When's the last time WWE has had this legit of a group?


----------



## ted316

Finally WWE are booking some new starters incredibly strong without doing squash matches! That in itself is good news to me!

Looking forward to them competing again although if Cena is involved the 5 moves of doom may be their undoing.


----------



## SHUDEYE

DJ2334 said:


> Shield beat the crap out of the three top faces (Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena) on Raw. When's the last time WWE has had this legit of a group?


NEXUS and they fucked that up the ass with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire.

Also, I don't know Roman Reigns but Rollins and Ambrose are fantastic. Ambrose on the mic is fantastic, he's an eccentric, insane, unusual/unorthodox _character_ different from the rest, Rollins is a great talent too. Watched him from the second row at ROH Final Battle 2010 wrestle for an hour for the title.


----------



## DJ2334

EYELRAK said:


> NEXUS and they fucked that up the ass with a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire.
> 
> Also, I don't know Roman Reigns but Rollins and Ambrose are fantastic. Ambrose on the mic is fantastic, he's an eccentric, insane, unusual/unorthodox _character_ different from the rest, Rollins is a great talent too. Watched him from the second row at ROH Final Battle 2010 wrestle for an hour for the title.


Nexus never won a 3 v 3 brawl like Shield did on Raw (especially against big names like Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus). The only fights they ever won were when they had more people than the group they'd start attacking. And if the numbers ever equalled out, then they would simply run away. Shield also won their first match unlike Nexus too in a clean manner. Shield is way more legit than Nexus ever was.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah don't worry, considering this company, *I doubt they'd ever go that far and give him the mic anytime soon lol.*
> 
> But it'd be awesome, though. :mark:


IMO, that's a good thing. In pro wrestling (and most things in life) are better when you're forced to wait. No matte how much some people may complain, the moment will be that much better when they finally do speak on a live mic. Personally, I'd like to see them draw it out for a long time before they talk on a live mic. These guys aren't regular roster members. They don't come from the stage/ramp, get in the ring, and just start talking. The come out the crowd, they say what they need to say (from a disclosed location), and kick ass. The Shield aren't meant to just come out and start talking or interrupt someone and start talking. They are meant to interrupt someone talking and kick their ass. Not cutting live promos (as so many fans hope far) sets them apart from the rest.

So, I say wait as long as it takes until the time is right to give them a live mic. I could see them cutting a promo from the crowd or rafters, but we will see.


----------



## Eulonzo

TD Stinger said:


> IMO, that's a good thing. In pro wrestling (and most things in life) are better when you're forced to wait. No matte how much some people may complain, the moment will be that much better when they finally do speak on a live mic. Personally, I'd like to see them draw it out for a long time before they talk on a live mic. These guys aren't regular roster members. They don't come from the stage/ramp, get in the ring, and just start talking. The come out the crowd, they say what they need to say (from a disclosed location), and kick ass. The Shield aren't meant to just come out and start talking or interrupt someone and start talking. They are meant to interrupt someone talking and kick their ass. Not cutting live promos (as so many fans hope far) sets them apart from the rest.
> 
> So, I say wait as long as it takes until the time is right to give them a live mic. I could see them cutting a promo from the crowd or rafters, but we will see.


True, it's better to not do it so early in this run, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So anyone given any thought about the day Brock gets HIS beatdown?

Way I figure, sooner or later Heyman will cross Shield and Brock will come to his rescue.

If anyone can hold his own against them, it's Brock. I expect him to take them down the first time, but they will find a way to get him the next time.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TD Stinger said:


> IMO, that's a good thing. In pro wrestling (and most things in life) are better when you're forced to wait. No matte how much some people may complain, the moment will be that much better when they finally do speak on a live mic. Personally, I'd like to see them draw it out for a long time before they talk on a live mic. These guys aren't regular roster members. They don't come from the stage/ramp, get in the ring, and just start talking. The come out the crowd, they say what they need to say (from a disclosed location), and kick ass. The Shield aren't meant to just come out and start talking or interrupt someone and start talking. They are meant to interrupt someone talking and kick their ass. Not cutting live promos (as so many fans hope far) sets them apart from the rest.
> 
> So, I say wait as long as it takes until the time is right to give them a live mic. I could see them cutting a promo from the crowd or rafters, but we will see.


That made me think back to when Jericho returned and didn't say a word for weeks leading up to the Rumble and after all that patience and hype.....it wasn't worth the wait.


----------



## Eulonzo

Charlie Bronson said:


> So anyone given any thought about the day Brock gets HIS beatdown?
> 
> Way I figure, sooner or later Heyman will cross Shield and Brock will come to his rescue.
> 
> If anyone can hold his own against them, it's Brock. I expect him to take them down the first time, but they will find a way to get him the next time.


It'll be a mixed moment for me, because I love Lesnar, but I'm a huge mark for The Shield so I'm gonna be like "YES, LESNAR, KICK THEIR ASS!!" but also "You motherfucker, stop squashing them. :HHH".


----------



## TD Stinger

iDogBea said:


> That made me think back to when Jericho returned and didn't say a word for weeks leading up to the Rumble and after all that patience and hype.....it wasn't worth the wait.


That build up and hype lasted 3 weeks until Jericho spoke. IMO, they should have waited even longer. They should have gone all the way through Elimination Chamber and waited until Punk vs. Jericho was official until he spoke. That could story could have been better if that happened, but that's a different issue.

Shield have been around for about 2 1/2 months now. They have allowed the hype and the mystique of The Shield to build. so I say the time where they speak live is coming sometime soon. I'd put money they speak live somewhere on the Road to Wresltemania (after EC) where I personally think they will be involved w/ The Undertaker (just my opinion). But again, that is a whole other issue.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Some more awesome pics;


----------



## Eulonzo

TD Stinger said:


> That build up and hype lasted 3 weeks until Jericho spoke. IMO, they should have waited even longer. They should have gone all the way through Elimination Chamber and waited until Punk vs. Jericho was official until he spoke. That could story could have been better if that happened, but that's a different issue.
> 
> Shield have been around for about 2 1/2 months now. They have allowed the hype and the mystique of The Shield to build. so I say the time where they speak live is coming sometime soon. I'd put money they speak live somewhere on the Road to Wresltemania (after EC) where *I personally think they will be involved w/ The Undertaker (just my opinion).* But again, that is a whole other issue.


OH SHIT, Could you imagine? :mark: I would explode, dude.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

For some reason, I was reading this as the shield got 'played' by Heyman.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

To set up an Elimination Chamber match since the champ don't want to fight in the Chamber.

:jay2


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*

Because they still have their own agenda. Heyman just pays them to help punk when he needs them and then leaves them alone until he needs them for another job.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



DogSaget said:


> Because they still have their own agenda. Heyman just pays them to help punk when he needs them and then leaves them alone until he needs them for another job.


Yep and to quote the Joker, "If you're good at something, never do it for free"


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



checkcola said:


> Yep and to quote the Joker, "If you're good at something, never do it for free"


THIS! This one sentence just explained everything! Shield still the destroyers of injustice, but get paid to "prioritise"


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Paul Heyman doesn't own them exclusively he just hired them.


But the Shield debuted on a CM Punk Championship match against Ryback, and Heyman even said he hired Brad Maddox but the Shield did a better job


----------



## TD Stinger

Eulonzo said:


> OH SHIT, Could you imagine? :mark: I would explode, dude.


Imagine this then (posted this earlier, but got lost in the truk83 argument)...

Cole: Oh My God, The Shield are destroying everything in site. 
JBL: Cena, Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, nobody has been able to stop these men.

A minute later...

Cole: Who can stop these men.
JBL: Nobody Michael

*Gong!*

King: What?!
Cole: It can't be. It can't be.
JBL: There's no way.

Undertaker walks out onto the stage. and the arena goes crazy.

Cole: It is! It's The Undertaker!
King: Oh My God!
JBL: The Phenom is back, and he's coming after The Shield!

Also, during this, imagine Ambrose's facial expressions when hears the gong and sees Taker for the first time.


----------



## NeyNey

I'm so curious about tomorrow! :mark:
Will they do anything? :mark: 
As I wrote in the RAW-Thread, this week has so much potential! 
5-point-preview looks fantastic.

So many things WWE could do. :bateman
Could.

I'm so excited, even if I will be a bit disappointed (Which will not happen), it was totally worth it. :young:young:young


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> I'm so curious about tomorrow! :mark:
> Will they do anything? :mark:
> As I wrote in the RAW-Thread, this week has so much potential!
> 5-point-preview looks fantastic.
> 
> So many things WWE could do. :bateman
> Could.
> 
> I'm so excited, even if I will be a bit disappointed (Which will not happen), it was totally worth it. :young:young:young


lol! you don't feel disappointment XD your optimism is admirable in a sea of negativity.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



checkcola said:


> Yep and to quote the Joker, "If you're good at something, never do it for free"


I really hope they cut a promo and mention something like this. That'd just be great.

Really curious to see where they go with The Shield on Raw.


----------



## High_King

Did Sheamus do a real Brouge Kick to Seth Rollins it was a really good viewing, maybe not for rollins.


----------



## Asenath

High_King said:


> Did Sheamus do a real Brouge Kick to Seth Rollins it was a really good viewing, maybe not for rollins.


Seth Rollins sells like -- I don't know what. But he sells amazingly. Not in that fakey, theatrical Ziggler way (that is also entertaining), but you actually believe he's hurt.

After his bump at TLC, I had a Google News alert set up because I believed he had his bell well & truly rung after that bump. Nope. There he was on Raw the next night, kicking Ryback and beating the snot out of Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Eulonzo

TD Stinger said:


> Imagine this then (posted this earlier, but got lost in the truk83 argument)...
> 
> Cole: Oh My God, The Shield are destroying everything in site.
> JBL: Cena, Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, nobody has been able to stop these men.
> 
> A minute later...
> 
> Cole: Who can stop these men.
> JBL: Nobody Michael
> 
> *Gong!*
> 
> King: What?!
> Cole: It can't be. It can't be.
> JBL: There's no way.
> 
> Undertaker walks out onto the stage. and the arena goes crazy.
> 
> Cole: It is! It's The Undertaker!
> King: Oh My God!
> JBL: The Phenom is back, and he's coming after The Shield!
> 
> Also, during this, imagine Ambrose's facial expressions when hears the gong and sees Taker for the first time.


I WOULD MARK THE FUCK OUT, DUDE. :mark: Ambrose & Taker! :mark: Give me it.

Although realistically, that would be a dumb idea.

Also, what do you all think they'll do tomorrow?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Seth Rollins sells like -- I don't know what. But he sells amazingly. Not in that fakey, theatrical Ziggler way (that is also entertaining), but you actually believe he's hurt.
> 
> After his bump at TLC, I had a Google News alert set up because I believed he had his bell well & truly rung after that bump. Nope. There he was on Raw the next night, kicking Ryback and beating the snot out of Tommy Dreamer.


i think he was concussed after that bump. the next night his facial expressions were very indicative of such but he was fit enough to function.


----------



## Eulonzo

Still love that table bump.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



Lariatoh! said:


> THIS! This one sentence just explained everything! Shield still the destroyers of injustice, but get paid to "prioritise"


This. Tomorrow should shed at least a bit more light on where they go with The Shield now that the revelation has been made that they were paid to help Punk previously - wether that means they will still be aligned with Punk/Heyman/possibly Lesnar (publicly now) or if they will sever their connection and act solely on their own...


----------



## Eddie Ray

you know what continually pisses me off? people saying that these guys will end up jobbers when, aside from Cena and Ryback, they are the most protected guys on the roster


----------



## Eulonzo

Eddie Ray said:


> you know what continually pisses me off? people saying that these guys will end up jobbers when, aside from Cena and Ryback, they are the most protected guys on the roster


Nice signature :rock


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Three men take out the three top faces (Rock excluded) in a row = jobbers? Right.


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: Shield payed by heyman but why attack shaemus?*



RatedR10 said:


> I really hope they cut a promo and mention something like this. That'd just be great.
> 
> Really curious to see where they go with The Shield on Raw.


Off topic. I love your sig... Brocknam style!


----------



## Dusty Roids

just found out ambrose is 6'4" on wwe.com. I always thought he was below 6' feet, you know since he is an internet darling unk2


----------



## Amber B

Eddie Ray said:


> you know what continually pisses me off? people saying that these guys will end up jobbers when, aside from Cena and Ryback, they are the most protected guys on the roster


Right now, they're being protected for the sake of Cena and Ryback and not because they're being groomed as having imminent world title or main event runs. After their beef with these guys end, if they don't get into another really good program with someone else, don't have someone backstage with a lot of influence pushing for them, or senile Vince doesn't get his head out of his ass, I'll start to worry. Why should I worry? 2012 says what's up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I'm with Amber on this. There is a high likelihood that once this program is over, they won't be utilized. As much as I love the angle now, it can only go on for so long. I'm actually nearing having my fill of the random attacks and only one match in three months....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## JY57

Eddie Ray said:


> you know what continually pisses me off? people saying that these guys will end up jobbers when, aside from Cena and Ryback, they are the most protected guys on the roster


right now I would agree. But after Cena moves on to The Rock and Ryback/Sheamus to whatever they are doing. Than we will see what Vinces does with them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> Right now, they're being protected for the sake of Cena and Ryback and not because they're being groomed as having imminent world title or main event runs. After their beef with these guys end, if they don't get into another really good program with someone else, don't have someone backstage with a lot of influence pushing for them, or senile Vince doesn't get his head out of his ass, I'll start to worry. Why should I worry? 2012 says what's up.


Find myself agreeing with you a lot lately, mostly when it comes towards The Shield. 

It's written in history what the WWE do with new talent. I actually feel Ambrose will be the most successful out of the three but I think it will take him twice as long as the others. Reigns will get titles because he has that look and that family tree. Rollins will get over due to his move set and likeability. I think it will just take a while for Ambrose.

I've hoped for a while now though that the way The Shield break up is from within. Ambrose and Rollins fall out. Rollins becomes the face, Ambrose is the heel with Reigns as that bodyguard type so he doesn't do no ring work. We know how good they can be in the ring together, we've seen it. It writes itself.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I disagree only due to HHH's influence. he hand picked these guys, giving Rollins the NXT Title and being a well known proponent of Ambrose.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd be here for Ambrose/Rollins feud on SmackDown or RAW. :mark:


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I actually think WWE has a greater plan for The Shield. What that is, I don't know.
But I hope that once they start to disband The Shield they should have Ambrose become drunk with power, doing detestable things like attacking people that are innocent, like announcers and/or even divas etc. (I would personally love to see Dean put a diva in a crossface chickenwing)
Rollins will start to question Ambrose's motives and realize that things are getting out of hand. Rollins starts to think that The Shield might be a part of the problem, and not the solution. This will lead up to a face-turn for Seth once Ambrose and Reigns kicks him out of The Shield with a beating and a powerbomb through a table (or something new).
I'm not sure if I want Reigns to stay a heel or turn face, all I know is that the end of The Shield-storyline should be a PPV match between Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B

I just hope that once this group disbands and if he has someone with "pull" really behind him, we get the FCW Ambrose...which was basically Moxley-lite without the abuse of women. I'm not worried about Rollins making it because he will. I'll have to put his lovely ass on mute but he'll make it.

Hopefully this group stays together for a while longer just so WWE can actually have a solid roster in every damn division.


----------



## Ether

MrSmallPackage said:


> But I hope that once they start to disband The Shield they should have Ambrose become drunk with power, doing detestable things like attacking people that are innocent, like announcers and/or even divas etc. (I would personally love to see Dean put a diva in a crossface chickenwing)
> Rollins will start to question Ambrose's motives and realize that things are getting out of hand. Rollins starts to think that The Shield might be a part of the problem, and not the solution. This will lead up to a face-turn for Seth once Ambrose and Reigns kicks him out of The Shield with a beating and a powerbomb through a table (or something new).
> I'm not sure if I want Reigns to stay a heel or turn face, all I know is that the end of The Shield-storyline should be a PPV match between Rollins and Ambrose.


I like this idea


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Jotunheim said:


> twas the idea, and it worked, did you like how Charles Manson looked?, did you find him attractive?, no, then why would you like Straight Edge Sect Leader Punk?


That's not true, just because I don't like it or some others don't it doesn't mean NO ONE finds it attractive. There are quite a few people who like that look. Plus people paid more attention to Punks actions rather than his looks....that's always been what has gotten punk his spotlight...his actions, not his looks. Yeah he's a nice looking guy but looks don't get the majority of the ratings(except for the divas)....well WWE may think it does for the men but most of the time no it doesn't.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Rollins will be the most successful of the three, he works a decent high-flying style, takes bumps all day long, can sell decently, and looks cool. It worked very well for Jeff Hardy.


----------



## iamnotanugget

This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

iamnotanugget said:


> This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


Thank fuck, finally a vid of one of their matches.


----------



## Prayer Police

I though the Shield came out to beat up the Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon

Shield rocks, now im waiting for WWE to screw it up


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I'd rather the screw up Shield than Ambroses singles career.


----------



## Eulonzo

Prayer Police said:


> I though the Shield came out to beat up the Baltimore Ravens.


:vince


----------



## Lariatoh!

iamnotanugget said:


> This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


Does Daniel Bryan think he's Sting now, wrestling in a t-shirt?? Great vid, thanks for that. Great to see the Shield in a match. You could really see how limited Reigns is in the ring though, but how Ambrose incorporates vicious little details in his attacks.


----------



## Eulonzo

Love the selling in that match, even Ambrose freaking out whenever Rollins/Reigns gets attacks. :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Damn you guys stealing all the cool Ambrose pics as your AV's.


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


Thank you *so* much for posting that link. (Y)
Oberserving Ambrose reactions the whole time is so much fun. 8*D
Beautiful to watch them wrestle again. :agree: Awesome.

1:43, 1:55, 7:23, 12:03 :bateman :bateman :bateman



Eulonzo said:


> Also, what do you all think they'll do tomorrow?


I HAVE NO IDEA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> Oberserving Ambrose reactions the whole time is so much fun. 8*D


His hair kept spazzing out whenever he'd over-react. :lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dean Ambrose is so over doing it chill the fuck out man


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


I was literally watching Ambrose the whole time in that video. It's funny how I never pay attention to the other two. And also a bit worrying.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lariatoh! said:


> *Does Daniel Bryan think he's Sting now, wrestling in a t-shirt??* Great vid, thanks for that. Great to see the Shield in a match. You could really see how limited Reigns is in the ring though, but how Ambrose incorporates vicious little details in his attacks.


Maybe he was feeling conscious about his weight .



NeyNey said:


> Thank you *so* much for posting that link. (Y)
> Oberserving Ambrose reactions the whole time is so much fun. 8*D
> Beautiful to watch them wrestle again. :agree: Awesome.
> 
> 1:43, 1:55, 7:23, 12:03 :bateman :bateman :bateman


His reactions on the apron were probably better than his reaction in the ring. Arms flailing everywehre. Hair going everywhere. Dude's got his character and mannerisms down. Man, can Seth sell a move. He and Ambrose had their moves flowing and looked good in the ring. And Reigns...well, he looked like a beast. And that's all he needs to do.

Plus, at 5:00 and around 9:40, Ambrose and Rollins pulled off some sweet double team moves. Would like to see some more tag action from the two.


----------



## truk83

I'll respect The Shield when they have the blood of the Undertaker on their hands. Announce that his streak, and his reign are over.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Amber B

Dat tag sequence. :ass
Smooth as fuck.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I told you all Seth Rollins will be the star and just look at that selling


----------



## Smoogle

Itami said:


> I was literally watching Ambrose the whole time in that video. It's funny how I never pay attention to the other two. And also a bit worrying.


it's almost impossible not to notice the rest these guys together are a well oiled wrestling machine.


----------



## TD Stinger

From LordsofPain.net



> Future WWE Hall of Fame inductee Mick Foley held a comedy show in Adelaide, Australia over the weekend and spoke to the audience about a few wrestling-related items, including whether we'll ever see him in the ring again and why his off-air feud with Dean Ambrose ended somewhat abruptly.
> 
> After feuding with Dean Ambrose on Twitter last year (and having a face-to-face confrontation with him during WrestleMania 28 weekend), Foley there were plans for them to wrestle at SummerSlam.
> 
> Foley said he pitched the idea for him to wrestle Ambrose as Mankind, with a fake "Dude Love" coming out and attacking Ambrose during his entrance while Mankind would come through the ring, a gimmick he cleared with the Undertaker.
> 
> The plans had to be dropped after he got a diagnosis from his neurologist saying he should not be in the ring.
> 
> During their social media war last year, Foley said he felt Ambrose went too far by making personal remarks about his family. When Foley told him to lay off his family, Dean kept bringing up his wife and kids, thinking that Foley's request to stop was part of Foley "working" the angle.


Finally, the real reason why the feud didn't happen. And after reading this, I am really bummed that this didn't happen . But, I still love the Shield.


----------



## AntUK

iamnotanugget said:


> This was posted on Youtube. Something to hold us over until tomorrow for RAW. :mark:


Dat selling, dat heat, dat shield, best thing in WWE right now.

Thanks for the vid, lets see some of this machine like team work in a match on raw.


----------



## KramerDSP

Ambrose is the most spastic wrestler I've seen since HBK took on Hogan at SummerSlam. Whether that's good or bad remains to be seen.


----------



## Eulonzo

Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler would be a sell-fest. :mark: I need to see that someday.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I'm bummed it didn't happen either but I'm pretty happy with the way things turned out.



> When Foley told him to lay off his family, Dean kept bringing up his wife and kids, thinking that Foley's request to stop was part of Foley "working" the angle.


I'm confused by this. Why couldn't Mick have just contacted him and told that he wasn't in character and that he was serious?


----------



## Zuperman

*Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

First Nexus, Now The Shield, mark my words... John Cena will destroy the Shield because he's a fucking ****** that kills everything that's great. 

Why?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

he buried Kane Last year at EC now the shield this year


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

I really dislike him


----------



## Example

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Let's hope not, I can see them going for the 6 man tag team Chamber match which I'm all for. They can make The Shield look strong and still have Cena come out as the winner.


----------



## Bart_The

I can always hope for Cena to get injured.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Lol, goodbye Shield.


----------



## Zuperman

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

I thought the Shield was up next on RAW? We got a Swagger match, now a Rhodes match.............


----------



## Jigsaw83

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

at least on the bright side, the Shield is way over, so Cena may dominate them, but they'll bounce right back.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Hahaha The Shield has a lot to give... even superman Cena can't stop the shield for now.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Some of you guys take wrestling way too seriously...


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Nah. The Shield is a good way to keep Cena occupied until his Mania build is set. I'm already convinced The Shield have become more successful than Nexus anyway. I tend to see it with the half glass full in that The Shield are now in a program with the #1 guy. Even if Cena manages to get an upper hand, they will not crumble like Nexus did.

The story of The Shield is ongoing. This is just another chapter. Stay up, my friends. Believe...


----------



## Soulrollins

Jeff hardy + Cm punk = Seth rollins


----------



## Zuperman

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Some of you guys take wrestling way too seriously...


oh shut up.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Some of you guys take wrestling way too seriously...


Says the guy who signed up to post on a wrestling forum unk2. Just because you don't find a topic thread worthy, doesn't mean everyone else feels the same.


----------



## Y2J_Says

Hopefully they triple powerbomb him and when they slam him he gets injured lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Avon Barksdale

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



Jigsaw83 said:


> at least on the bright side, the Shield is way over, so Cena may dominate them, but they'll bounce right back.


When has any of Cena's buried victims bounced right back?


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

I hope not. The Shield is one of the interesting things going on right now. I truly dislike Cena.


----------



## weProtectUs

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

I'm telling you this is gonna be the year Vince's guys demolish the so called "smark favorites", to make up for Cena and HHH losing in their big matches last year. So prepare for bullshit to ensue.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I think they might have a forth member added tonight to end the show. But it probably won't happen because there a good chance for a 6 man tag at the chamber.


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

I usually dont get mad when when cena wins, but ill actually alittle disappointed if cena defeat the shield.... atleast let him have help..


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

God i hope not


----------



## TD Stinger

Happy guys? They finally cut their first live promo.

(Y) or (N)?


----------



## checkcola

TD Stinger said:


> Happy guys? They finally cut their first live promo.
> 
> (Y) or (N)?


I liked the "justice isn't free line" but I felt like it was rushed. Dead crowd and no one is really rooting for the babyfaces. I think the WWE made a mistake putting Cena front and center. Its Ryback who has the personal beef against them, more than anyone.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

god dammit feeding the shield to cena geez... r.i.p a great stable...normaly i would have had a little hope for shield but you got super cena,super ryback and super sheamus i mean realy wat can possibly go over those 3?NOTHING


----------



## SJP

*Cena + The Shield*

So I heard this idea a while ago on this forum, so come on...can you not see it (no fucking pun intended)...this has only just begun people.

Last few weeks can't you see that John Cena has become an total arrogant prick... He has already stated that he could win the World title easily. And now this week he almost sweared that he would win the WWE title even though The people's champ the Rock holds it right now, so that is a little heelish in itself.

He is included in The Shield storyline right now because of build-up, this will all lead to a major payoff at WM...otherwise fuck this company lol...come on, can you see where I'm coming from.


----------



## RatedR10

Good live promo tonight. Ambrose was obviously great and I was surprised by Roman Reigns. He came across very well on the mic. Better than Seth Rollins, IMO.


----------



## iamnotanugget

AMBROSE HAD A LIVE MIC TONIGHT!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: 

TONIGHT WAS THE NIGHT!!!!! :mark: :mark:



> I think the WWE made a mistake putting Cena front and center.


Did you expect anything less?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

Cena playing possum and ends up hiring the shield to beat the rock, lol.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

fpalm At people like you who still think cena will turn heel


----------



## truk83

Wow, another run in by the Shield, and then they brawl with Ryback, Sheamus, and Cena. Boy, that was so fresh, and pioneering. This is easily the most directionless angle in WWE history.:faint:


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



1TheRockHHH said:


> fpalm At people like you who still think cena will turn heel


hey i bet everyone never thought bruno would get into the hall of fame it only took 23132131289172198398123 so 5032901830912091320932 years for cena to turn heel is likely


----------



## Smoogle

Roman Reigns is a lot better live then recorded


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

No it won't. Shield will be crushed at Elimination Chamber by those 3 roided up, pandering bitches, and then whatever's left of them will be lost among the other pile of bodies they've buried, Cena will go on to WrestleMania and beat The Rock while pretending to be a babyface and getting booed out of the building, no payoff, no nothing, just clean, pandering, pussy ass babyface Cena standing tall at the end of WrestleMania. Anyone who thinks there's some grand, great payoff to this angle with Cena being behind the Shield is delusional.

There isn't. There NEVER is. WWE has no plan. WWE has no future. This is what we're left with, from now until eternity ends. The Cenapocalypse.


----------



## shought321

I was enjoying that until Cena 'n' friends.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it won't. Shield will be crushed at Elimination Chamber by those 3 roided up, pandering bitches, and then whatever's left of them will be lost among the other pile of bodies they've buried, Cena will go on to WrestleMania and beat The Rock while pretending to be a babyface and getting booed out of the building, no payoff, no nothing, just clean, pandering, pussy ass babyface Cena standing tall at the end of WrestleMania. Anyone who thinks there's some grand, great payoff to this angle with Cena being behind the Shield is delusional.






















I try to delude myself from thinking that way but it's the cruel truth and you're 100 percent right. :-/


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



Jigsaw83 said:


> *at least on the bright side, the Shield is way over*, so Cena may dominate them, but they'll bounce right back.


They're as over as Steve Blackman was.

Nexus Barrett alone got 9000% the heat Shield ever had during Nexus' peak.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

Omg stfu. He's going to bury the shield and move on to beat The Rock and be supercena once again. Ditto


----------



## THANOS

RatedR10 said:


> Good live promo tonight. Ambrose was obviously great and I was surprised by Roman Reigns. He came across very well on the mic. Better than Seth Rollins, IMO.


Really? You think Reigns did better than Rollins out there tonight? That was probably Rollins' best performance yet and Reigns was clearly the weak link in that segment. Having said that they all did very very well, and Reigns as the weakest link is still better than anything Sheamus, Ryback, or Orton could do.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it won't. Shield will be crushed at Elimination Chamber by those 3 roided up, pandering bitches, and then whatever's left of them will be lost among the other pile of bodies they've buried, Cena will go on to WrestleMania and beat The Rock while pretending to be a babyface and getting booed out of the building, no payoff, no nothing, just clean, pandering, pussy ass babyface Cena standing tall at the end of WrestleMania. Anyone who thinks there's some grand, great payoff to this angle with Cena being behind the Shield is delusional.


Exactly they are just finding a way to keep Cena busy


----------



## giorgio159

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it won't. Shield will be crushed at Elimination Chamber by those 3 roided up, pandering bitches, and then whatever's left of them will be lost among the other pile of bodies they've buried, Cena will go on to WrestleMania and beat The Rock while pretending to be a babyface and getting booed out of the building, no payoff, no nothing, just clean, pandering, pussy ass babyface Cena standing tall at the end of WrestleMania. Anyone who thinks there's some grand, great payoff to this angle with Cena being behind the Shield is delusional.
> 
> There isn't. There NEVER is. WWE has no plan. WWE has no future. This is what we're left with from now until eternity end.


Bingo


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*

Yeah Shield will die soon, hope you all had fun over the last 3 months because its about to go down in flames.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I think it's just Rollins' voice more than anything. Ambrose has that menacing sadistic voice. Reigns has that sort of deep voice you'd expect from a man his size, but Rollins' for me has a weird whiny sort of voice and it's just not intimidating enough. If Reigns was to shout "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD" I'd believe it, but after attacking Maddox it was Rollins who said it and it just didn't seem right.


----------



## RatedR10

THANOS said:


> Really? You think Reigns did better than Rollins out there tonight? That was probably Rollins' best performance yet and Reigns was clearly the weak link in that segment. Having said that they all did very very well, and Reigns as the weakest link is still better than anything Sheamus, Ryback, or Orton could do.


Yeah, honestly, I preferred Rollins in the taped promos. Maybe I expected more based off those, but I just thought tonight wasn't his best work. It was still alright, but I thought Reigns did better, especially because I expected much less from him.

I'm looking forward to more live promos from them.


----------



## Ether

I'm starting to like Reigns alot more


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*










TAKE 'EM OUT!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



Hawksea said:


> They're as over as Steve Blackman was.
> 
> Nexus Barrett alone got 9000% the heat Shield ever had during Nexus' peak.


The Shield has feuded with who again? They have randomnly attacked many people but haven't feuded with anyone yet until now, and the Nexus featured Wade Barrett and crew cutting live promos every week so what do you expect?

Also, the Nexus never got a reception anywhere near the Shield's in their one and only match at TLC. The Shield are better than Nexus in every single way. Better wrestlers, mic workers, better presence, looks, and charisma than the majority of that groups members. The Shield's strongest mic worker, Ambrose, is better than Wade Barrett 100%; Rollins is better than Nexus' best wrestler, Gabriel, by far; and Reigns is a better enforcer than Sheffield was with a much better look.


----------



## SJP

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it won't. Shield will be crushed at Elimination Chamber by those 3 roided up, pandering bitches, and then whatever's left of them will be lost among the other pile of bodies they've buried, Cena will go on to WrestleMania and beat The Rock while pretending to be a babyface and getting booed out of the building, no payoff, no nothing, just clean, pandering, pussy ass babyface Cena standing tall at the end of WrestleMania. Anyone who thinks there's some grand, great payoff to this angle with Cena being behind the Shield is delusional.
> 
> There isn't. There NEVER is. WWE has no plan. WWE has no future. This is what we're left with, from now until eternity ends. The Cenapocalypse.


So after that grand build-up they gave to the Shield tonight, you think they will be buried..ok. If they lose that will only build up to the Cena turn anyway...I guess after Mania you will have the full right to piss on me


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

Cena isn't turning. Period.

The only time a Cena heel turn will happen is when he's only got about a year left of wrestling in the tank and it's the absolute last thing they can do with him to make money, and since Cena's probably going to be around 20 years from now, still with the exact same character, knowing our luck, don't hold your breath.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

After wm 29 Cena feuds with Punk for several months like Edge... Comes with Cena throwing Punk in the river, Live sex scene with Punk and a returning Lita, Punk winning title from Cena and changing the spinner belt to the same belt with punks straight edge logo... Cena wins the belt back, feuds with Mark Henry, buries him. Feuds with more nobodies.... Cena vs. Ryback at wm30 in ultimate showdown. Cena kicks out of three shell shockeds and makes Ryback tap to the STF. Ryback and Cena shake hands after match. 

Gonnnnng. Undertaker challenges Cena for wm31. feuds with more nobodies and Dean Ambrose, overcomes odds. Defeats Undertaker at Wm 31 clean with an AA off the top rope. Both retire after match and hug 


Undertaker turns his back on Cena and Cena hits him with the chain. Cena gets mic and says, 

I just turned heel... Got your wish

U can't see me. Anymore. I'm retired

All in a nutshell


----------



## Stroker Ace

I marked hard when I saw they all had mics, finally we got a live promo. Here's hoping there's more in the future.

I did enjoy the ending with the tables being turned on the Shield and we didnt have to see the whole "We're gonna run cause we're cowards" deal because the roster trapped them. We got to see them brawl which was nice, I liked the little details of them being back to back. Showed a unity with them.


----------



## THANOS

RatedR10 said:


> Yeah, honestly, I preferred Rollins in the taped promos. Maybe I expected more based off those, but I just thought tonight wasn't his best work. It was still alright, but I thought Reigns did better, especially because I expected much less from him.
> 
> I'm looking forward to more live promos from them.


Well to each his own, and I can see where you're coming from for sure. Like I mentioned before, Reigns is improving at such a fast rate it's great to watch and, I feel at least, Rollins is doing the same.

What I can't wait for is the day we get Punk, Heyman, Bork, and Shield all in the same ring cutting a live promo one by one Nexus style :mark:.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

shield better win what ever match their in at elimination chamber....plz wwe don't mess this angle up!!


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

You can't build new talents if you keep burying them week in and week out.


----------



## michiganct

*shields entrance?*

Why do two of them always come down same aisle?


----------



## Itami

God I loved Ambrose' voice at the end when he said Maddox doesn't believe in Shield. He sounded so evil~! 

The end was a bit chaotic, though. It's never good when the crowd is around you and you've to talk and walk at the same time. Shit is scary. BUT at least they didn't get beaten up by the whole roster which is what I thought would happen. Just for that reason I'm fucking happy.

Seth wasn't as bad as people have said btw. Although it still comes off a bit forced. I dunno. Roman was good for his role.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: shields entrance?*

Is it always the same two? I think it's always Ambrose and Rollins together and Reigns by himself, but I could be wrong. Maybe I don't pay enough attention.

If that's the case, it's to identify Reigns as the leader. If not, I don't know, but it's still the best entrance in the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose & the rest talking on the mic was the best moment of the show. Fact.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: shields entrance?*

To make Reigns stand out more and look more menacing. And yeah Pyro, it's always Reigns in the lone role.


----------



## truk83

Really, that's what you all have come to? Talking about the voices of the members of The Shield. That shows you how boring this stable is that you all resort to talking about the most meaningless thing to talk about in regards to them. I'm telling you all now, you are going to be extremely let down when this is all over.


----------



## THANOS

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose & the rest talking on the mic was the best moment of the show. Fact.


Between them, Punker at the beginning, Brock demolishing Miz, Bryan beating Rey cleanly, and Jeri-Punk, it was a great night.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Really, that's what you all have come to? Talking about the voices of the members of The Shield. That shows you how boring this stable is that you all resort to talking about the most meaningless thing to talk about in regards to them. I'm telling you all now, you are going to be extremely let down when this is all over.


Then stop posting in this thread if you hate them so much. You sound like a troll.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: shields entrance?*

Cause they're on the camera side of the audience, so it's easier for the cameras to show/notice them. And Rollins/Ambrose come down same aisle so it's not too hard to focus on all 3 guys, and WWE needs arena security to block off the section so the guys can enter. So the less entrance ways, the more security can be available at each one.


----------



## Eulonzo

THANOS said:


> Between them, Punker at the beginning, Brock demolishing Miz, Bryan beating Rey cleanly, and Jeri-Punk, it was a great night.


I agree + Henry returning. When you look at the moments on the show (despite some bad parts & the bad crowd), it was a good show. I don't think it was as bad as everyone's making it out to be.


----------



## BHfeva

truk83 said:


> Really, that's what you all have come to? Talking about the voices of the members of The Shield. That shows you how boring this stable is that you all resort to talking about the most meaningless thing to talk about in regards to them. I'm telling you all now, you are going to be extremely let down when this is all over.


Well their voices do determine how well they can play a certain character..


----------



## THANOS

Eulonzo said:


> I agree + Henry returning. When you look at the moments on the show (despite some bad parts & the bad crowd), it was a good show. I don't think it was as bad as everyone's making it out to be.


Oh yes I forgot about that lol! Henry returning was badass indeed. Happy to see him back. The crowd was the only thing I hated.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: shields entrance?*

Because Reigns is the bigger guy by far so to compensate they have two guys coming down through the other entrance.

It would look a bit stupid if Rollins came down on his own whilst Ambrose and Reigns came down together.

In short it make them look far more aggressive.


----------



## SJP

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

If Cena wins clean against the Rock at WM then I will quit watching because what is the point? WWE and fans know that the Rock is better and that Cena gets a lot of boos...so this will not happen, WWE are not that bad at making storylines.


----------



## Stroker Ace

I say Seth is still trying to find his "evil" voice and he's almost there. He did very well tonight, few more promos and he'll be set.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Im still wondering what the big payoff to this shield thing is. Anyone care to venture any guesses?


----------



## truk83

Mclovin it said:


> Then stop posting in this thread if you hate them so much. You sound like a troll.


And you sound like a typical mark.


----------



## Eulonzo

THANOS said:


> Oh yes I forgot about that lol! Henry returning was badass indeed. Happy to see him back. The crowd was the only thing I hated.


What the fuck is with that crowd anyway? If you're gonna go to a WWE event, whether the card/show is bad, you shouldn't be pricks like that. You better believe I'm gonna go apeshit and mark out over Wade Barrett (& possibly The Shield if they're there), Kane, D'Bry etc, I'm not gonna be disrespectful even if the show is bad. + It's a rare when I get to go anyways so I'm gonna have the time of my life and not act like Atlanta and act bored at a show that I paid a shit ton of money to be there.

I'm glad they popped for Henry & Lesnar though. (Y)


----------



## RKOqueen

I was super excited that the Shield got a bit of mic time tonight, hopefully we'll get a six-man tag match soon. :mark: :cheer


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> And you sound like a typical mark.


Could not give less of a fuck. I don't go into threads of wrestlers I hate and bitch about them. Why do you care if we are talking about their voice? The way they project their voice is part of how they sound on the mic. You are just looking for things to attack.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

WWE isn't that bad at storylines? Oh how you underestimate just how bad they are.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

It could have a swerve still. Since the shield is still presented as independent of Punk and Heyman, stills leaves wiggle room for Brock to be its leader, and smackdown the super three at the Elimination Chamber. 

Or possibly, have the Shield vs the super three in the elimination chamber, with the "random" release of stars, meaning all the shield get put in the match first, and kicking to oblivion the super three as they are released.


----------



## Eulonzo

Let's be real though, they sounded great on the mic despite being around those irritating fans. It's obvious that those fans were gonna do that and be 5x louder just because three men are holding a live microphone near them, so I give props to them for being that good considering those fans were fucking annoying.

& Did anyone catch Sheamus having a bit of trouble getting out of the crowd? :lol I think it was a kid near his legs or something that made him botch.


----------



## Amber B

Soulrollins said:


> Jeff hardy + Cm punk = Seth rollins


What a beautiful damn trio. :ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think Rollins will be the best singles wrestler out of all of them and has the biggest ceiling. I'd love to see them wrestle more, though.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: shields entrance?*



dxbender said:


> Cause they're on the camera side of the audience, so it's easier for the cameras to show/notice them. And Rollins/Ambrose come down same aisle so it's not too hard to focus on all 3 guys, and WWE needs arena security to block off the section so the guys can enter. So the less entrance ways, the more security can be available at each one.


Yeah, this, pretty much.

Although it does kinda kill the whole "there is no leader, we're all equal" thing that they're trying to do with this stable with Reigns in the crowd by himself in that aisle thing.


----------



## Revann

Ziggler Mark said:


> Im still wondering what the big payoff to this shield thing is. Anyone care to venture any guesses?


I am with you. I am curious where this goes. I really like the group but I am curious the direction its heading to. I just hope it isn't CENA WINS in a burial fashion.


----------



## Death Rider

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I think Rollins will be the best singles wrestler out of all of them and has the biggest ceiling. I'd love to see them wrestle more, though.


Both Rollins and Ambrose will be main eventers for sure as face and heel respectively


----------



## iamnotanugget

Ziggler Mark said:


> Im still wondering what the big payoff to this shield thing is. Anyone care to venture any guesses?


Cena wins. The Shield breaks up. IWC is pissed. Vince laughs.



> I say Seth is still trying to find his "evil" voice and he's almost there. He did very well tonight, few more promos and he'll be set.


I agree. He is getting better and better. Roman also seemed very comfortable tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd like Ambrose to be the guy that "breaks out" and becomes one of the biggest heels ever along with that Joker/Psycho/Evil thing that he's been doing for a while lol. But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they launch Seth instead of the other two, which sucks, because IMO all three of them deserve to shine & not be Michael Mcgillicutty'd and get put back into NXT/FCW and go almost nowhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

I honestly don't think Cena is ever turning heel.


----------



## SpookshowTony

*Re: Cena + The Shield*

People need to let this idea of Cena turning heel go. Seriously.


----------



## RatedR10

Mclovin it said:


> Both Rollins and Ambrose will be main eventers for sure as face and heel respectively


Make no mistake about it, Roman Reigns will also be right there in an upper-midcard or even main event role when The Shield is done with. He's got the look and he can actually talk. All three are destined for good things in WWE as singles competitors.


----------



## Chingo Bling

They should have cut the lights and avoided the confrontation.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Cena + The Shield*



SpookshowTony said:


> People need to let this idea of Cena turning heel go. Seriously.


It'd be awesome if he turned heel, but I honestly don't care whether he turns heel or not. If he does, awesome, if not, that's fine too, I don't see how much of a big deal it is to some people.


----------



## Bushmaster

I saw this the other day and was like wow it could happen. What if Rock is behind Shield, yeah he got Beatdown by them but he could say he's an actor and made it look good. Shield could be going after ppl he deems as threats. Plus it makes sense seeing how Vince was gonna strip Punk of the title if Shield interfered yet they still came. possibly to have Punk lose the title so Rock would get it. Maybe ots silly but if they dont wanna turn Cena heel then Rock as Hollywood heel would work.

Enjoyed tonight, yeah they ran but atleast it wasnt the usual one guy left behind taking everyones finishers which just makes stables look like pussies. And I def enjoy Rollins on the mic over Reigns, I dont get why Seth gets hate lol ive enjoyed everything he's done so far including whenever he gets to talk.


----------



## dxbender

Ziggler Mark said:


> Im still wondering what the big payoff to this shield thing is. Anyone care to venture any guesses?


What it should lead to: Shield guys winning titles in WWE while part of shield(and possibly forcing other stars to make their own stable to rival shield)

What it'll likely lead to(since WWE has forgotten what they've done for big part of WWEs existence since the 80s,which is stables): Shield losing at EC to Cenas team,doing little stuff at WM,slowly feuding from within after WM, and dissolved by May-June.


----------



## CMPUNK2014

Should the shield add more members?


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: shields entrance?*



Eulonzo said:


> Did anyone catch Sheamus having a bit of trouble getting out of the crowd? :lol I think it was a kid near his legs or something that made him botch.


Could swear I saw that fool leap frog over a security guard.



Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, this, pretty much.
> 
> Although it does kinda kill the whole "there is no leader, we're all equal" thing that they're trying to do with this stable with Reigns in the crowd by himself in that aisle thing.


Well there's 3 of them and 2 two aisles to walk down. Reigns takes up an entire one with his body alone.

They tried the whole thing with them coming from separate aisles, but it was hard to shoot and it took longer for them to get in position. It's better this way.


----------



## JoeFlacco05

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Should the shield add more members?


Short Answer: No
Long Answer: Still no


----------



## HHHbkDX

dxbender said:


> What it should lead to: Shield guys winning titles in WWE while part of shield(and possibly forcing other stars to make their own stable to rival shield)
> 
> What it'll likely lead to(since WWE has forgotten what they've done for big part of WWEs existence since the 80s,which is stables): Shield losing at EC to Cenas team,doing little stuff at WM,slowly feuding from within after WM, and dissolved by May-June.


Pretty much sums up everything that needs to be said.

Sucks that the superhero brigade is going to completely shit over another great stable. There's probably going to be a 3v3 tag match inside the chamber so the Shield has "NO WHER RUN, NO WHER HIDE, HURR DURR".....


----------



## JoseBxNYC

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Should the shield add more members?


I think Maddox will eventually see the light and join them. Maybe at EC.


----------



## Eulonzo

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Should the shield add more members?


:ambrose2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Should the shield add more members?


I was waiting for Brad Maddox to join tonight so bad. But I really don't think they should add alot more guys. Maybe one or two more. I think they should add Brad Maddox for sure and I think Kassius Ohno would be a perfect addition.


----------



## H

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013

Cena laid out the challenge (or just announced the match, not sure) for the 6 man tag at EC.


----------



## Stroker Ace

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013
> 
> Cena laid out the challenge (or just announced the match, not sure) for the 6 man tag at EC.


If it's inside the chamber then I'm fucking marking, my wish is about to come true :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013
> 
> Cena laid out the challenge (or just announced the match, not sure) for the 6 man tag at EC.


Nope.

:ambrose2


----------



## Oakue

Am I wrong in thinking nearly everything WWE does now is House Show like? Wasn't the formula that made wrestling successful, was when the heels get the better of the faces 9 out of 10 times, and on that 10th time, the big payoff happens, where the faces conquer and go over?

Now it's the heels who get a every once in a while clean over. Faces dominate every show, every segment 9 out of 10 times. This is now happening to The Shield.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Johnnnnnn Cennnnnnnnnnna !! SUPERMAN!!! Goodbye Shield !!*



THANOS said:


> Says the guy who signed up to post on a wrestling forum unk2. Just because you don't find a topic thread worthy, doesn't mean everyone else feels the same.


I signed up to post on a wrestling forum to have discussions with other fans on the product, hopefully in a positive light. I'm sorry that I don't call grown men I don't know *******, hope they get injured or bemoan about them killing everything.

I have no clue how posting on a forum correlates to taking wrestling too seriously but great logic on your part.


----------



## NoLeafClover

I would imagine The Shield go over inside the Elimination Chamber...

I hope at least.


----------



## Kratosx23

x iCame2Play x said:


> I was waiting for Brad Maddox to join tonight so bad. But I really don't think they should add alot more guys. Maybe one or two more. I think they should add Brad Maddox for sure and I think Kassius Ohno would be a perfect addition.


Are you trying to kill the group? Brad Maddox might as well have LOSER branded with a hot iron onto his forehead. From day one, he has not been presented or booked in any way, shape or form that resembles anything close to a competent wrestler. Shield has, and it needs to remain that way.

This is a legitimate, well booked, well presented, serious stable, not fucking Aces and Eights.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

moonmop said:


> Am I wrong in thinking nearly everything WWE does now is House Show like? Wasn't the formula that made wrestling successful, was when the heels get the better of the faces 9 out of 10 times, and on that 10th time, the big payoff happens, where the faces conquer and go over?
> 
> Now it's the heels who get a every once in a while clean over. Faces dominate every show, every segment 9 out of 10 times. This is now happening to The Shield.


What are you talking about? The Shield laid out Sheamus, Cena & Ryback last week with their bare hands. It took the whole roster and some mind games to stop them.


----------



## Oakue

NoLeafClover said:


> I would imagine The Shield go over inside the Elimination Chamber...


I'd bet every dollar I own that doesn't happen.


----------



## Oakue

JoseBxNYC said:


> What are you talking about? The Shield laid out Sheamus, Cena & Ryback last week with their bare hands. It took the whole roster and some mind games to stop them.


I was really talking more about the entire product as a whole, probably seems out of place though because of the thread it's in.


----------



## RatedR10

iwatchwrestling said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013
> 
> Cena laid out the challenge (or just announced the match, not sure) for the 6 man tag at EC.


Why the hell wouldn't they put that on the show?

It's inevitable the match will happen, but I hope it happens INSIDE an elimination chamber. I'd mark the hell out. :mark:


----------



## JY57

IMO it should be Orton/Sheamus/Ryback vs The Shield. 

Guess they want Cena to do something at EC. Very dumb. Sheamus didn't have a match last year at EC after winning the Rumble


----------



## H

I commented in the Raw thread about the possible 6 man tag match. I see this as a lose/lose situation. The Shield need to continue to look strong and need another PPV win, however Cena will need to look strong going into Mania, and Ryback can't afford to lose another PPV match. I guess being in the final 2 and being eliminated by Cena isn't so bad, and he didn't take the pin at TLC or Survivor Series.

Either way, Shield need to go over big and I'd be down for them to win the tag titles at Mania, maybe put the IC belt on Ambrose. They're fucking with Wade every time out so might as well.


----------



## LovelyElle890

iDogBea said:


> If it's inside the chamber then I'm fucking marking, my wish is about to come true :mark:


You, me, and NeyNey might just lose it if that match is amazingly brutal. Whichever team wins better be dazed and drenched in blood. The losing team has to be a stain on the floor. :angel

8*D


----------



## ted316

The shield have been booked strong so far but looks like the EC match against WWE's 3 supermen is going to happen and hopefully will be a good match. Just worries me that with Cena's lack of selling to opponents offense the Shield aren't going to be booked to at least long strong in this match even if they do lose.

WWE is in desperate need of strong heel characters so that when the faces occasionally beat them the faces are achieving something. Now the faces win 99% of the time and are made to look unstoppable so when they win no-one cares. Heels shouldn't have to be a monster like mark henry to be booked strongly. Fingers crossed the shield either win or at least booked to remain looking strong in this match if happens.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Cena's team will lose. Ryback won't get revenge until Mania


----------



## The Cynical Heel

It's burying time it seems...


----------



## Blood Bath

That match is going to suck so bad. Cena/Ryback/Sheamus all losing together, the top 3 faces in the company..no way Vince allows that to 2 indy midgets and Batista with hair

On a more serious note, the match has potential depending on the ending and if its in the chamber but I doubt the WWE does anything right


----------



## Stroker Ace

LovelyElle890 said:


> You, me, and NeyNey might just lose it if that match is amazingly brutal. Whichever team wins better be dazed and drenched in blood. The losing team has to be a stain on the floor. :angel
> 
> 8*D


I'm just picturing that moment when the light shines on Dean's pod and the facial expression he'll have making him look like the devil himself.

Imagine this being Ambrose.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

Is John Cena going to destroy a group,AGAIN?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Cena is gonna try bury the shield like he's buried every other wrestler possible, dean ambrosenwas epic for the short time on the mic last night


----------



## MikestarManiac3

I gotta say the reason I think the shield are so great is when I look at each of them, Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose I see 3 potential huge stars. They're all so unique however, e.g. Reigns with his amazing presence and godly 'war cry' he really has surpassed most of the IWC's expectations so far. Rollins we all know is the workhorse of the group, but his mic skills are getting stronger and stronger(credit to Ambrose perhaps) and he is making a great heel, but I can see him being an even better face. Ambrose the most hyped of the 3, he has outstanding mic skills and is a fresh heel and really is a huge talent if used right, he's a great seller( as is Rollins for that matter) and can go in the ring as well. I am very optimistic and see a massive future for all 3 guys


----------



## bigdog40

The Shield will win at EC. There has to be at least one heel that has to win on that PPV. Either Sheamus will take the pin or the match would end in a no contest.


----------



## The GOAT One

The match will end with Cena making Ambrose tap out.


----------



## bigdog40

The GOAT One said:


> The match will end with Cena making Ambrose tap out.




The match will end with Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback laying flat on their backs.


----------



## Green Light

No chance Cena is looking weak before the rematch of a lifetime. Probably gonna be fella taking the pin, Vince's erection seems to be softest for him.


----------



## BANKSY

Will it be an elimination tag match? If so that complicates the booking a heck of a lot.


----------



## shought321

It doesn't feel right having Cena as the leader of this superhero stable. Ryback and Orton have them most history with the shield I believe, so why is Orton not included in this match rather than Cena who has barely commented on the Shield. And why is Ryback being pushed to the sidelines when he has been their main adversary since they arrived. It hurts my investment in this storyline, feels rather flimsy. Match will be good though.


----------



## Mister Hands

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Are you trying to kill the group? Brad Maddox might as well have LOSER branded with a hot iron onto his forehead. From day one, he has not been presented or booked in any way, shape or form that resembles anything close to a competent wrestler. Shield has, and it needs to remain that way.
> 
> This is a legitimate, well booked, well presented, serious stable, not fucking Aces and Eights.


This is interesting - it sounds like you've bought into the entire stable, not just Ambrose. I imagined you'd be begging for Ambrose and Rollins to separate as soon as possible.


----------



## squared circle

I'm so glad that they even looked strong tonight when all of Cena, Ryback and Sheamus turned up and they brawled.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If the match happens, I don't really care if they win or lose at EC, *as long as they look strong*.

btw AMBROSE with a mic LIVE = :mark: :mark: :mark:
Rollins did better than before. He is starting to find his heel voice.
Roman was great too. 

and yeah, I don't think Shield needs Maddox or a fourth member. They're perfect as a group as it is right now. Like Mr. Hands said, Maddox has that invisible LOSER tattooed on his forehead. Shield doesn't need no losers.


----------



## Stone Hot

What are they gonna do with the shiled at WM? I was hoping for a 6 man tag match then with orton, sheams, and ryback vs shield but i guess thats out the window so now what?


----------



## tbp82

I thought last night ending was ok. Nothing special but just ok. As far as where The Shield are headed probably based on how things are progressing I'd say Rollins/Amborse are headed for the tag titles at or slightly after mania. Reigns is hard to tell just listen to the announcers and he's obviously the big deal of the group. But, is it to soon for his singles push?


----------



## Asenath

Reigns needs more work on his in-ring skills. Being paired with two 10 year veterans of the indies covers a multitude of sins, but unless he's running drills and taking tutoring off camera, he doesn't have it in him to main event. Unless they Ryback him. 

But I cannot abide a big man who can't wrestle.


----------



## Lezio

F***
The Shield vs 2 superheroes and 1 Goldberg.....The Shield wins


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Bad ending last night. I wonder who they will face at WM.


----------



## murder

Long shot, but what would be great was a Evolution reunion. Shield vs Batista, Orton and Triple H (with Flair in their corner). 

Lesnar would face Taker in this case.


----------



## JY57

I would guess Legends or Tag Team Championships


----------



## the fox

I can see Hell no vs Ambrose and Rollins at WM29
but i don't know about Reigns ?
right now we don't know who Sheamus will face at WM or Ryback?
If Orton win the EC he will face Del Rio at WM29 maybe they will insert Ziggler somehow but that will leave Sheamus without a match


----------



## Stone Hot

murder said:


> Long shot, but what would be great was a Evolution reunion. Shield vs Batista, Orton and Triple H (with Flair in their corner).
> 
> Lesnar would face Taker in this case.


I would love that but like you said its a long shot


----------



## Flair Flop

I haven't watched in a while, but the first thing I thought when I saw these guys was this. How gr8 would it be if at WM they had a "secret member " and then the heel turn that we've all been waiting for actually happens.


----------



## Shepard

If they do stick the match in the chamber then it's a great way to constantly have the numbers game in favour of the shield before having the babyfaces even things up towards the end. 4/6 of the guys in the match are good-great workers and Ryback/Reigns are power guys more than anything so they don't have to do too much. Plus the chamber environment probably suits guys like Ambrose and Rollins more in terms of taking punishment. Even a normal 6 man would be fun though. If they plan on having the Shield wrestle at mania too they might even have them pick up the win before ultimately losing to Ryback and friends at Mania if that's what they have in store. Either that or cenawinslol.


----------



## truk83

creepycrawl said:


> I haven't watched in a while, but the first thing I thought when I saw these guys was this. How gr8 would it be if at WM they had a "secret member " and then the heel turn that we've all been waiting for actually happens.


What heel turn? This is exactly what I am talking in regards to this whole Shield obsession. People don't even know what they are saying when it comes to this stable. It's just a bunch of fans who want to find something good in these guys, and I'm telling you all it won't happen as long as they are all together. Once these guys are done with The Shield we will truly see why these three individuals are the future. The WWE is wasting their time with this failed stable. I don't blame Ambrose, Rollins, or Reigns. Creative had nothing outside of just some run ins, and some involvement with one of the most relevant stars of this time period, CM Punk, and Paul Heyman. Creative is just going week by week with these guys.

The WWE rushed Ryback's push, and turned his loss vs Punk into complete bullshit. Ryback was screwed over by Maddox, and now Maddox is pushing a "face" turn. Ryback should have never been put into the main event in the first place despite his growing popularity. If his streak were going to end it should have been at the hands of one person, not three. Roman Reigns could have been this guy, and I say this because he has the presence just like Ryback. The beatings to Ryback would have been justified, and it would have been what Reigns had wanted. My point is that Reigns now has a focus. Reigns makes it clear via promos that he came to the WWE to put Ryback down.

The same thing should have been done for all the members of The Shield. Reigns wants Ryback, he gets him after weeks of vicious attacks by all three members. You move on to Rollins, and even though he doesn't have that heel appeal, he is a heel nonetheless. Who should Rollins have his sights set on? Obviously it can't be some jobber, but I don't think he should be in the ring with someone on the level of Cena. With that said Rollins beef should have been with Kofi Kingston an easy "face" jobber to showcase his talents with in the ring. Even if their mic work won't make history, it would still provide quality in ring work. Hell, had they timed it right Rollins could have been the first member of The Shield with a title. I would not have been opposed to Rollins winning the IC title off of Kingston.

Finally, there is Dean Ambrose. Who is this man targeting? I would have to go with The Miz. Both men are solid on the mic, and The Miz can put anyone over. The Miz has his own show, and he could have worked a deal that he will grant Ambrose a match only if they do interviews on his show without attacking him, otherwise their match of Dean's choice is a no go. This gives us a weekly live show MizTv, paired with The Shield to let us know what's on their mind. I think the promo work between Dean, and The Miz would be some of the best we have seen, or heard in a long while. Neither will go soft on the other. Miz is a big deal, and I think Ambrose deserves that type of feud.

The concept here is this. Had the Shield come in, and their own objectives, but worked cohesively as one in order to accomplish those tasks that they set for themselves. It would be a stable, but each man wants something very different from the next, and thus giving us a story for each one while they kick asses each week. Reigns vs Ryback could have been a big deal had Ryback not been rushed into a match with Punk. If Ryback keeps his streak, and just stays away from Punk there could have been a decent build towards Reigns, and Ryback. The same can be said for the rest of the Shield, and their perspective rivals I mentioned.


----------



## SDWarrior

Shepard said:


> If they do stick the match in the chamber then it's a great way to constantly have the numbers game in favour of the shield before having the babyfaces even things up towards the end. 4/6 of the guys in the match are good-great workers and Ryback/Reigns are power guys more than anything so they don't have to do too much. Plus the chamber environment probably suits guys like Ambrose and Rollins more in terms of taking punishment. Even a normal 6 man would be fun though. If they plan on having the Shield wrestle at mania too they might even have them pick up the win before ultimately losing to Ryback and friends at Mania if that's what they have in store. Either that or cenawinslol.


I don't think they can afford to have Ryback lose/not win at yet another PPV.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

LOl the Shield got owned last night


----------



## CharliePrince

I think it's confirmed now with Seth Rollins' tweets that

Cena Ryback Sheamus vs Rollins Reigns Ambrose

my problem is that this is bad booking..

besides REIGNS.. the shield does not have the physical look to match up with those faces... Ambrose is ok since he's big boned but Rollins looks like the miz did vs brock lesnar. ridiculous and out of place

Rollins vs Ryback = dafuq?!

if it will happen.. the matchups should be

Cena - Ambrose
Sheamus - Rollins
Ryback - Reigns

that would be the best physical, "look" matchup.. and since this is elimination chamber the order of entry should be

1. Ryback
2. Ambrose
3. Rollins
4. Cena
5. Reigns
6. Sheamus

that would get a favorable shield 2v1 on ryback, get him out quickly and ensuring shield gets the numbers..


----------



## SDWarrior

CharliePrince said:


> I think it's confirmed now with Seth Rollins' tweets that
> 
> Cena Ryback Sheamus vs Rollins Reigns Ambrose
> 
> my problem is that this is bad booking..
> 
> besides REIGNS.. the shield does not have the physical look to match up with those faces... Ambrose is ok since he's big boned but Rollins looks like the miz did vs brock lesnar. ridiculous and out of place
> 
> Rollins vs Ryback = dafuq?!
> 
> if it will happen.. the matchups should be
> 
> Cena - Ambrose
> Sheamus - Rollins
> Ryback - Reigns
> 
> that would be the best physical, "look" matchup.. and since this is elimination chamber the order of entry should be
> 
> 1. Ryback
> 2. Ambrose
> 3. Rollins
> 4. Cena
> 5. Reigns
> 6. Sheamus
> 
> that would get a favorable shield 2v1 on ryback, get him out quickly and ensuring shield gets the numbers..


You really think the company wants Ryback out first? Are you kidding?


----------



## Green Light

This is why I don't think it will be an elimination style tag match. Absolutely zero chance Cena is getting pinned before his match with Rock at Mania and I doubt they'd want Ryback getting pinned either. Sheamus on the other hand has been pinned clean by Big Show fairly recently so they obviously aren't too hesitant about him taking pins. This is of course assuming Shield wins (which I think they will) but you can never bet against Cena especially when he is gearing up for a big match


----------



## Duke Silver

Shield cutting a promo while walking down the stairs was amazing. I thought all three guys were great. I hope they start getting mic time more often now.

The 6 man is interesting. I'm just reserving my excitement until I see that Cena won't bury them.


----------



## NeyNey

Oh Fucking Ambrose. With a fucking mic. On fucking RAW. 

When I saw the mic in his hands... :bateman 

Salvation. 


Spoiler: And of course



:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



Rollins was fine. 
I had a huge smile on my face while he was talking, of course a little aftereffect of Ambrose talking. 
But Rollins did HUUUUGE steps forward. Love his improvements. 
Reigns was fine too. Never expected to like him on the mic. 
Maybe because he didn't licked his lips after every word.

And Cena, Sheamus, Ryback... fuck you. For eternity. You little pieces of shit. 
I was so fucking pissed when they came down like the Shield man! :lol 
Totally _"It's still real to me"_ - modus. 
But I fucking loved Maddox out there. That was nice.


LovelyElle890 said:


> You, me, and NeyNey might just lose it if that match is amazingly brutal. Whichever team wins better be dazed and drenched in blood. The losing team has to be a stain on the floor. :angel
> 8*D





Spoiler: .

















THANOS said:


> Really? You think Reigns did better than Rollins out there tonight? That was probably Rollins' best performance yet and Reigns was clearly the weak link in that segment. Having said that they all did very very well, and Reigns as the weakest link is still better than anything Sheamus, Ryback, or Orton could do.


:agree::agree::agree:

Seems the match on EC is official now? That's fucking awesome. 

It's so amazing, I have moments I find myself marking for Ambrose debut and in the next minute I'm marking because it happend 3 months ago and I am so excited on which path he'll leave his footsteps.


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't mind anything that happened last night. Some people will say that they looked weak and ran away. They went head on w/ WWE's 3 biggest faces, they went back and forth, didn't get hit w/ any finishers. Plus there were like 10 guys on the stage. So, IMO, it was a tactical retreat. As much as I love The Shield, even I would get annoyed if they looked dominant all the time.

As far as their match at EC, I like it and really hope it's in the Chamber.

In fact, there is a thread in the Elimination Chamber section ("How About A War Games Style Elimination Chamber?") to discuss it in detail that was created by yours truly. And yes, this is a shameful plug to get you to comment on my thread. : 



RatedR10 said:


> Good live promo tonight. Ambrose was obviously great and I was surprised by Roman Reigns. He came across very well on the mic. Better than Seth Rollins, IMO.



Eh. IMO, Seth was better than Reigns....*and Ambrose*. Yes people, I said it.


----------



## CharliePrince

what worries me is that this Elimination Chamber match is nothing but a squash the shield run



the shield can win and the faces won't be hurt by it..

the wwe has to do this right

i am praying they do


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I think Rollins did a fantastic job last night. He really struck it home with his more zealot approach. He was also the most consistent of the three.

However, the best reaction I got was from Ambrose's last words before they attack Maddox.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Don't worry Shield fans.. Sheamus will take the pin for the greater good. He is the only Superfriend who understands what true justice is. :angel


----------



## CharliePrince

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I think Rollins did a fantastic job last night. He really struck it home with his more zealot approach. He was also the most consistent of the three.
> 
> However, the best reaction I got was from Ambrose's last words before they attack Maddox.


I disagree.. I thought Rollins looked out of place and the moment was too big for him and he got swallowed whole

what did you think of The Miz facing Brock Lesnar? Did you think it was a mismatch or they were on even footing and it would be a great fight?

...that's exactly the same reaction I got when I saw Rollins facing Ryback

I think Rollins-Cena would've worked better or Rollins-Sheamus

Ryback is too steroided up


----------



## High_King

I want to see Sheamus brouge kick Rollins again.


----------



## Kratosx23

Mister Hands said:


> This is interesting - it sounds like you've bought into the entire stable, not just Ambrose. I imagined you'd be begging for Ambrose and Rollins to separate as soon as possible.


Nah, I hate Rollins, but the stable is working. They're over, they play off each other great, I have no problem with them being in a stable together. For now. Do I want this stable to exist a year from now? No, at some point, we have to go back to regular, crazy, jacket wearing, bum looking Dean Ambrose, we just have to, but this has been a great introductory storyline for them. 

As far as the members go, my opinions of the group go to every level of the spectrum.

Hate - Rollins

Not for or against - Reigns

Love - Ambrose

Ambrose is still the one holding my investment in the group's success, and when they break off, still the only one I hope goes on to main event success, although Reigns will, which is fine. I have nothing against him, he looks the part, his mic skills are decent, etc.

Also, anyone who thinks Shield is winning this match is delusional. Cena is NOT losing until after WrestleMania, and that's final. The Royal Rumble made that abundantly clear.


----------



## Stad

wrong thread.


----------



## Itami

Even though I hate DQs, I'm praying that's what happens at the end of the match. Can't see Cena (<- lolz) losing a match even if he doesn't need to be pinned.

Ohand I wish Ambrose would let his hair grow again...


----------



## rockdig1228

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, I hate Rollins, but the stable is working. They're over, they play off each other great, I have no problem with them being in a stable together. For now. Do I want this stable to exist a year from now? No, at some point, we have to go back to regular, crazy, jacket wearing, bum looking Dean Ambrose, we just have to, but this has been a great introductory storyline for them.
> 
> As far as the members go, my opinions of the group go to every level of the spectrum.
> 
> Hate - Rollins
> 
> Not for or against - Reigns
> 
> Love - Ambrose


What's your reason for hating Rollins? I'm guessing you've expressed it previouly, I just can't remember reading it. Not knocking you, just curious... we all have people we like/dislike and that's ok.

When he got signed from ROH, I figured that his mic skills would be the thing that held him back but I've been pleasantly surprised with his work in the Shield. For the most part I've always been entertained by his ring work (although I really dislike the backflip spot he does when shooting someone into the ropes) & I think he's got a great future in WWE.


----------



## NeyNey

> For months, the mysterious Shield triumvirate of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns has disrupted high-profile bouts and waged countless sneak attacks under the pretense of upholding “justice” in WWE. At Elimination Chamber, the brazen upstarts may get their own taste of justice, however, when they face the WWE super team of John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback.
> 
> One week after falling victim to The Shield’s numbers game, the Cenation leader recruited Sheamus and Ryback — other prominent Shield victims — and challenged the rebellious trio to a six-man tag just moments after the Feb. 4 edition of Raw went off the air. (WATCH EXCLUSIVE VIDEO)
> 
> Cena promised that at Elimination Chamber, The Shield would finally get a fair fight in the form of WWE’s super trio, whose three members have each had run-ins with the justice-seeking team. The open challenge came on the heels of a seeming groundswell of momentum working against The Shield.
> 
> Though largely unchallenged to date, Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns experienced perhaps their biggest setback following an attack on Brad Maddox. The ambush occurred at the invitation of the rogue referee, who challenged The Shield mere seconds after admitting to giving Mr. McMahon the video that revealed the trio’s alleged collusion with Paul Heyman and CM Punk.
> 
> While Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns were successful in downing the loudmouth Maddox, thrashing him with a Triple Powerbomb, they ran into trouble once Cena, Ryback and Sheamus — taking a page out of The Shield’s playbook — made a surprise entrance through the WWE Universe. With the help of a slew of WWE fan favorites who blocked The Shield’s exit up the Raw ramp, Cena, Sheamus & Ryback proudly turned back The Shield, sending them packing through the crowd.
> 
> The Shield’s first official sanctioned match in WWE, a chaotic Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match against WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No & Ryback in December, left the WWE Universe speechless and bolstered the group’s claims of dominance. But against one of the most impressive assemblies in WWE history, does the treacherous trio have a chance of improving their record to 2-0? Regardless of which team comes out on top Feb. 17, the WWE Universe will assuredly be watching with bated breath. (HOW TO WATCH)


http://www.wwe.com/shows/eliminationchamber/2013/six-man-tag-26089425


----------



## ted316

Cena and Ryback won't be the ones to take the pin if is a straight up 3v3 like at TLC. If is an Elimination Chamber I would see them keeping numbers game in favour of the shield maybe due to a big story like Vince was actually behind the shield after all and they get places 1, 2 and 3 in the chamber (can hope right?)


----------



## Asenath

rockdig1228 said:


> What's your reason for hating Rollins?


I suspect it's because he's the Third Hardy Brother.

I have to give credit to the FCW team, though. His ROH work was the very dictionary definition of that indie spot-monkey, "I've got to get my bits in," style. Now he's a fluid, interesting storytelling wrestler. Good job, Florida.


----------



## H

No way this match takes place in the chamber. No clue, however, how they finish it. Also strange that they would end do this before Wrestlemania. This match is a good way to kill ALL of Shield's momentum.


----------



## wkdsoul

Well that died fast...


----------



## LovelyElle890

It still doesn't tell us if they are going to be in the Chamber. :jordan

They better make the announcement next week.

If Sheamus isn't beaten to a pulp, I'll riot.

:angel


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Ask yourself this: if the match were The Shield vs. Kofi Kingston, The Miz, and Randy Orton, would you argue that Shield should be working with more high-profile guys? I understand that there's a serious risk that they'll lose, but...


----------



## iamnotanugget

LMAO @ Rollins. He looks LIT. :lol


----------



## Asenath

Oh, my god. He's a human LOLCat.


----------



## Eulonzo

Vin Ghostal said:


> Ask yourself this: if the match were The Shield vs. Kofi Kingston, The Miz, and Randy Orton, would you argue that Shield should be working with more high-profile guys? I understand that there's a serious risk that they'll lose, but...


Not really lol.

Either way, if it's those guys you listed or Cena/Sheamus/Ryback, it'll be a good match imo.

Also, am I the only one who thought it was stupid that Cena challenged them after they went off air? They should've shown that on air. Now half the fans are wondering what the fuck they're gonna do next week because not everyone goes on their website to see what happens/happened after the show goes black (on TV).


----------



## RatedR10

What the hell Rollins? :lmao

Part of me wants this six man to take part in a chamber, but if it does, there's pretty much no way The Shield comes out on top. In a regular setting, The Shield can get a single pin fall over Sheamus (probably not on Ryback and they obviously won't have Cena take the fall) and get the victory.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I doubt we'd even get The Shield at Wrestlemania, so in WWE's eyes, it's a perfect way to get them off TV before Mania and have them return the night after on Raw, attacking someone.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Roman Reigns ‏@WWERomanReigns
@JohnCena your just a Clownfish trying to swim with Sharks..No chance!! #WeFinishTheFight #YouBelieveInTheShield pic.twitter.com/fiwSPxl8"


----------



## DA

> *your* just a


:yodawg



> Clownfish


Bet he asked his cousin for some tips on that one :rock


----------



## Cookie Monster

Haha he did correct himself the following tweet to be fair :lol


----------



## BHfeva

Any video of the shield segment yesterday?


----------



## iamnotanugget

BHfeva said:


> Any video of the shield segment yesterday?


http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=962


----------



## H

Cookie Monster said:


> Roman Reigns ‏@WWERomanReigns
> @JohnCena your just a Clownfish trying to swim with Sharks..No chance!! #WeFinishTheFight #YouBelieveInTheShield pic.twitter.com/fiwSPxl8"


:lmao Nice one Roman.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sorry if this has already been posted but did anyone notice that Maddox sounded like this guy last night:










And then Ambrose came out and sounded like this guy:










Now if we only had someone who sounds like they have throat cancer it would be perfect (FYI I did love Bale's performance).


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Cookie Monster

TD Stinger said:


> Now if we only had someone who sounds like they have throat cancer it would be perfect (FYI I did love Bale's performance).


Ryback did come out..


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Cookie Monster said:


> I doubt we'd even get The Shield at Wrestlemania, so in WWE's eyes, it's a perfect way to get them off TV before Mania and have them return the night after on Raw, attacking someone.


That would suck, Shield should not be left off the biggest show of the year, they are one of the best things about Raw right now.


----------



## Hawksea

Charlie Bronson said:


> That would suck, Shield should not be left off the biggest show of the year, they are one of the best things about Raw right now.


A bunch of no-heat-gaining mall cops is one of the best things about Raw right now?

These guys weren't even that much different than the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## BANKSY

Hawksea said:


> A bunch of no-heat-gaining mall cops is one of the best things about Raw right now?
> 
> These guys weren't even that much different than the Mean Street Posse.


Please go troll somewhere else please.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hawksea said:


> A bunch of no-heat-gaining mall cops is one of the best things about Raw right now?
> 
> These guys weren't even that much different than the Mean Street Posse.


Except they are nothing alike. And no heat? What show are you watching?


----------



## Themids

Hawksea said:


> A bunch of no-heat-gaining mall cops is one of the best things about Raw right now?
> 
> These guys weren't even that much different than the Mean Street Posse.


What point are you trying to make? The Mean Street Posse were gods


----------



## Masked Janos

Hawksea said:


> A bunch of no-heat-gaining mall cops is one of the best things about Raw right now?
> 
> These guys weren't even that much different than the Mean Street Posse.


Yeah... because the whole side of the arena standing up and turning round in anticipation at their entrances proves they're not getting over... Shield are awesome and the crowds are clearly loving their entrance and work.

Stop attention seeking.


----------



## Hawksea

Masked Janos said:


> Yeah... *because the whole side of the arena standing up and turning round in anticipation at their entrances proves they're not getting over*... Shield are awesome and the crowds are clearly loving their entrance and work.
> 
> Stop attention seeking.


They were also doing that for Edge back in 1998 when he didn't have an ounce of charisma like The Shield. What's your point?


----------



## Death Rider

Hawksea said:


> They were also doing that for Edge back in 1998 when he didn't have an ounce of charisma like The Shield. What's your point?


The point is your trolling is lame and boring. Good trolls at least can look like sensible posters whereas all you do is go to shield and punk threads to slag them off


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hawksea

Mclovin it said:


> The point is your trolling is lame and boring. Good trolls at least can look like sensible posters whereas all you do is go to shield and punk threads to slag them off
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


So telling it like it is and correctly rating their real value, is trolling now? fpalm

Get back to me again when these Walmart entrance guards get at least 0.00021 of the heat Nexus got a their peak.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Hawksea said:


> So telling it like it is and correctly rating their real value, is trolling now? fpalm
> 
> Get back to me again when these Walmart entrance guards get at least 0.00021 of the heat Nexus got a their peak.


Done.

You're a troll.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

Hawksea said:


> So telling it like it is and correctly rating their real value, is trolling now? fpalm
> 
> Get back to me again when these Walmart entrance guards get at least 0.00021 of the heat Nexus got a their peak.


No you are not 'telling it like it is and correctly rating their value' you are stating an opinion and just blatantly hating on them. All you're doing is wasting your own time, go out get some fresh air, and leave this forum. Look I think everyone deserves an opinion, but even before I joined this forum I saw you comment on shit like this, and your just being annoying and ignorant. Nexus and the Shield are different, Shield have less numbers, but are booked equal, and actually won clean against credible opponents and not a low card team of the hart dynasty, yoshi, bourne and henry I believe. They are in fact hardly alike, just because they're a stable full of young guys, their motives are different, and they are a better booked in even or nearly even affairs, the nexus were useless without all 8 of their members ganging up on half or even less superstars


----------



## eldoon

I want one someone to cut a promo saying 

No one is afraid of the group calling themselves Sierra Hotel India Tango


----------



## Rankles75

Heard rumours that Corey Graves could be called up to the main roster soon. Anyone see him interfering in the 3 on 3 tag match at EC as the Shield's newest member to help them win the match, or is it going to be the predictable squash match I'm expecting which will see them go the way of the Nexus???


----------



## Cookie Monster

eldoon said:


> I want one someone to cut a promo saying
> 
> No one is afraid of the group calling themselves Sierra Hotel India Tango


Yeah, because that is there ACTUAL name.


----------



## donkshow

It'll be a non-elimination typical 6man tag. Reigns pins Sheamus. That's that. Cena doesn't have to get pinned and the Shield can get the win.


----------



## dan the marino

RIP Shield. About to go the way of Nexus. Gotta keep a growing boy looking strong so Rocky can put him over. :cena2


----------



## Shawn Morrison

meh...honestly explain your logic to me. Yes The Shield might lose, but that's irrelevant. How they are booked after that is relevant. They could be given a win and then do some irrelevant storyline after, which is a bad thing. It doesn't matter if they win or lose, if they are given a decent follow up and still stay relevant, that's what matters. And honestly don't expect them to win every single match they're in. Going into WM, it makes more sense for Cena to get the win, and for Ryback to finally get some retribution in. It's not like it's going to kill the group. Nexus's loss at Summerslam didn't do much to the group. It was just a little hope for the good guys, fact was that even after that Nexus were dominating, and that's what matters. What killed Nexus was how none of the guys were given decent pushes (Barrett was thrown into irrelevance, instead of being given a WWE title reign like he deserved).


----------



## truk83

What if it were Flair that was actually behind the Shield. Granted Flair is a drunk, and he probably would be highly unreliable, but if he got his act together I think there could have been a solid story behind this. It all starts with CM Punk's comments about the WHC being second best, at best. Flair made a return anyhow, and he ended up passing the figure 4 to The Miz which made no sense creatively. Flair being behind the Shield would make sense for various reasons. Most people know who Ric Flair is, and despite his problems he still gets respect from the fans in the arenas no matter what.

I think The Shield should have come in, and stolen the WHC first. That would have meant beating the shit out of The Big Show. Kicking a heel's ass would have made sense because they aren't with anyone. They are loners. This then forces Booker T to strip Big Show of the title since they currently don't have a championship title. Why? Maybe Big Show is pissed that his title was stolen, and takes it out on Booker since he is running Smackdown, and allowed for three thugs to kick his ass, and then take his title. Big Show then delivers a punishing punch to the face of Booker T knocking his ass out.

With Flair being back, and eventually after Booker T returns he and Flair are shown talking. It's just like the old days both men talking about their glory days. Flair wants to know how Booker T felt about Punk's comments towards one of the most prestigious titles in all of wrestling, the WHC. Ric says to Booker that he has held that title before, and says that Punk's words were blatantly disrespectful. Booker agrees, and tells Flair it's ironic he mentions this because right now the WHC is gone, and in the hands of The Shield. Flair plays it off, and pretends to have no clue who The Shield are.

The following Raw Flair comes out, and starts talking about Punk running his mouth all the time. Flair mentions how Punk bashes the WHC like it means nothing. Flair goes on to say how he made that title famous. Then, from the crowd comes The Shield. Punk smiles, and then exits the stage. Making Punk seem as though he set Flair up. Ric is ready, and he takes off his jacket. Dean, Roman, and Seth all enter the ring. Ambrose appears to be holding something. He tells Flair he thinks he has what Flair wants. Dean unwraps the cloth, and it's the WHC. They leave the ring without touching Flair.

Booker T would then thank Flair for getting the title back on Smackdown. Ric would tell Booker that he thinks that The Shield are up to something because they didn't go buy their own book. Flair tells Booker that he is worried that there is more this all. Booker T announces a tournament for the WHC that will end live on Raw in two weeks. Orton, Sheamus, Ziggler, Rhodes, Jericho, Ryback, Cesaro, and Barrett. In the end I would have Cody Rhodes vs Ryback for the WHC live on Raw. This is where it gets interesting. The Shield would come down during this match, but not jump in immediately. They would just stand ringside. Flair is doing color commentary because he is the one who will award the new champion their title.

At some point the ref is inadvertently hit by Ryback after Cody throws the referee in his way. Ryback nails Cody with his finisher. The Shield jump in, but Flair gets in the ring with Ryback. Just before it's about to go down Flair turns to Ryback, and hits him in his balls. The Shield give him the powerbomb. Flair is waking Cody up, and keeps telling him to make history kid. Rhodes looks at Flair, and puts Ryback in the figure 4 leg lock for what seems like forever. Out comes Brad Maddox who is now a referee. Ryback tries as hard as he can to roll Cody over, but just passes out from the pain. Maddox awards the win, and title to Cody Rhodes due to Ryback passing out.

Flair, The Shield, and Rhodes all stand together. Ric places the belt around Cody's waist. The Shield applaud, and Ric cuts a promo about how Cody is the new "Nature Boy", and the new WHC. Flair says that Rhodes is the future of the company, and that it was an injustice that this man did not earn a title shot yet. Flair says he knew what he had to do. Ric says that he has a history with Dusty, and respects him as a man, and considers Cody like his son. Flair tells the world that The Shield is here to keep tradition alive, and not allow "entertainment" be the death of this business. They all walk off, and the following week on the next Raw Cody, and The Shield explain it all.

Cody says that his whole time here in the WWE he has not be given one WHC title shot. Rhodes now wearing vintage Flair attire, but with his initials on them claims that he is honored to be "The Nature Boy" Cody Rhodes. He says most of the fans could have never seen this coming because today's fans are a bunch of brainless marks who know nothing about professional wrestling's history. Cody goes on to say that he is wrestling, and that wrestling is in his blood. Cody then says that it's a travesty that he had to wait this long to even have the WHC around his waist, and that there is no better honor than having Ric Flair award you that moment. Rhodes explains that there is a forgotten tradition in this business, and that today's wrestling is just about entertainment. Rhodes says he is about restoring this tradition so that one day future generations will thank him for paving the way.

Rhodes then allows Dean Ambrose to explain. Dean says that the reason he, Seth, and Reigns are even here is due to the Rhodes family. Ambrose explains that Dusty Rhodes runs NXT, and allows for outside talent to enter within the WWE ranks, and pursue their dreams. Dean says that they owe everything to Dusty Rhodes for allowing them to grow, and become The Shield, and change the very essence of professional wrestling today as we know it. Ambrose says that it's Dusty Rhodes who gave us this shot at stardom, and the right to preserve the tradition. Dean says that keeping tradition in wrestling is hard to do by yourself, and so it may take some help, and that is why they formed The Shield. Ambrose says no one man can do it all, and explains this is why they attack guys like Cena, and Ryback who think they are Supermen, and take the spotlight from them. Ambrose explains that they attack stars like The Rock who just walks right in, and is given a title shot.

Ambrose claims that this is the least they could have done for Cody Rhodes, and the Rhodes family. Ambrose says that Cody is world title material, and had it not been for Vince ruining Dustin, there could have been 3 generations of WHC in the Rhodes family. However, Dean says that Vince, and company decided never to give Goldust a shot even as one of the most memorable characters of all time. They weren't going to let that happen to such a great wrestling family. Dean says according to Vince there is only one wrestling family that matters, and it's his, the McMahon. Dean says that is no more, and that Vince will have to wake up, and realize that this isn't just about him, Cena, or even HHH. Ambrose claims that The Shield are hear for good, and are going to change the business. Basically the new Four Horsemen with Cody Rhodes as the leader.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

dan the marino said:


> RIP Shield. About to go the way of Nexus. Gotta keep a growing boy looking strong so Rocky can put him over. :cena2


fpalm



iwatchwrestling said:


> This match is a good way to kill ALL of Shield's momentum.


Yeah, cuz facing three of the top guys in a Chamber match on ppv is so bad for ones career. It's not like they are getting squashed. Even if the Shield lose, they will have a great match with THREE TOP GUYS.


----------



## Eulonzo

I don't believe they'll be buried/killed after EC.


----------



## juiceGLC

to the people saying the shield isn't getting the same heat the nexus did... maybe it's because people actually like the shield more than they like the nexus? (mind blowing, I know)


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Hear hear!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Cookie Monster said:


> Roman Reigns ‏@WWERomanReigns
> @JohnCena your just a Clownfish trying to swim with Sharks..No chance!! #WeFinishTheFight #YouBelieveInTheShield pic.twitter.com/fiwSPxl8"


What is clownfish Roman??? unk2 is that a word your cousin Dwayne has taught you :rock4


----------



## BULLY

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What is clownfish Roman??? unk2 is that a word your cousin Dwayne has taught you :rock4


Better than Twinkietits I guess


----------



## dan the marino

Charlie Bronson said:


> Yeah, cuz facing three of the top guys in a Chamber match on ppv is so bad for ones career. It's not like they are getting squashed. Even if the Shield lose, they will have a great match with THREE TOP GUYS.


And that has mattered so much before? 

That other guy's right: how they are booked in the match and afterwards is what is really going to determine how far they fall or not and given WWE's track record it's no surprise people are apprehensive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What is clownfish Roman??? unk2


Funnily enough. It's a.. errm.. fish?


----------



## Kratosx23

Charlie Bronson said:


> Yeah, cuz facing three of the top guys in a Chamber match on ppv is so bad for ones career. It's not like they are getting squashed. Even if the Shield lose, they will have a great match with THREE TOP GUYS.


It doesn't matter, there's been plenty of situations where up and comers have been in matches with huge stars, lost and then fell off the map. It happens all the time. They need to win to remain strong.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

BULLY said:


> Better than Twinkietits I guess


Twinkietits is fucking awesome Rock got that trending


----------



## Evil Peter

I guess the Shield will have the advantage of being 3 against 2 a lot since Ryback will be napping most of the time.


----------



## Asenath

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What is clownfish Roman??? unk2 is that a word your cousin Dwayne has taught you :rock4


----------



## SerapisLiber

Hawksea said:


> They were also doing that for Edge back in 1998 when he didn't have an ounce of charisma like The Shield. What's your point?


They were also doing that for Hall & Nash back in 1996 when they were, just like Shield, the top stars from another promotion making the jump over to the big leagues. What's _*your*_ point?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

dan the marino said:


> And that has mattered so much before?
> 
> That other guy's right: how they are booked in the match and afterwards is what is really going to determine how far they fall or not and given WWE's track record it's no surprise people are apprehensive.


Sure, let's all just be negative and hope it fails. That sounds like fun. :$



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter, there's been plenty of situations where up and comers have been in matches with huge stars, lost and then fell off the map. It happens all the time. They need to win to remain strong.


No they don't. They gotta lose eventually, and while this is only their 2nd match, they have still been dominant since their debut. All they gotta do is give another great show the next night and they are back on track.


----------



## TD Stinger

As much as I want to see the match take place in the Chamber, the Shield has a better chance of winning in an ordinary tag match. W/ the chamber (unless the rules are changed), all 3 men would have to be eliminated for The Shield to win. And I don't see Cena getting pinned in the build up to Mania. W/ a regular match, Sheamus could take the fall. He wouldn't be too hurt by taking the loss, and Cena and Ryback don't have to look weak either. 

For some odd reason, I think they will be involved w/ The Undertaker in the lead up to Wrestlemania. I keep going back to what Cole was saying after The Shield beat up Cena. He was saying things like "nobody can stop The Shield" or maybe it was "who can stop the Shield?" For reasons, that probably only exist in my own head, I believe this is leading to a Taker/Shield showdown. I'm thinking the Raw after EC, The Shield will be closing the show, beating down everyone, the gong hits, Taker comes out, and the crowd goes crazy.

Either that or they will be involved in some Team Heyman vs. Team Vince kind of match at Mania.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

let's be positive; they'll get buried and split up and become single's competitors 8*D


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Well...Ambrose going solo is a plus for me, though I would like for them to stick around a little longer.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm definitely excited for :ambrose's solo work. Do yall think they'll showcase him on SmackDown or RAW? Or not at all? :vince


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

I would like them stay around a bit longer, but perhaps lose the only heel attacks.

Am I the only one who thinks they could pull an APA?


----------



## SDWarrior

So is there any word on when these guys are going to actually be regular wrestlers?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Eulonzo said:


> I'm definitely excited for :ambrose's solo work. Do yall think they'll showcase him on SmackDown or RAW? Or not at all? :vince


Hopefully Raw. I usually don't watch SD, but if he ends up mostly on there, I might start watching Smackdown again.


----------



## Eulonzo

It felt so weird watching them do that tag team match with Orton/Kane/Bryan with that attire. IMO, it'd be cool if one of them kept that Shield attire when they go solo. I think Ambrose should keep it when they break up because his old attire sucked to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I do not mind The Shield breaking up IF they have a direction afterwards. Unfortunately, I wouldn't trust the WWE to even have anything planned for them so I want them to stay together for as long as possible.

I think once they break up it will lead to an Ambrose/Rollins feud. Now where does that leave Reigns? Personally, I'd have him as the bodyguard to Ambrose. Just standing behind him with his arms folded. But I think they might even send him back down to NXT or FCW or something.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm down for a Ambrose/Rollins feud as long as the fans are invested and don't give them silence at the point where if someone burped in the audience you'd hear it loud. I think Rollins would be a great babyface, he's such a good worker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm sure they will be. Rollins by turning on The Shield or being kicked out etc would get over straight away with the crowd. His high flying moveset should see him get over in no time. Ambrose heeling it up too and saying how Rollins' is just like all of his dead friends growing up who put there body on the line to try and make it etc. pretty intense stuff which could get the crowd against him etc.

Surely even the WWE couldn't fuck up a Rollins/Ambrose feud?


----------



## Eulonzo

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm sure they will be. Rollins by turning on The Shield or being kicked out etc would get over straight away with the crowd. His high flying moveset should see him get over in no time. Ambrose heeling it up too and saying how Rollins' is just like all of his dead friends growing up who put there body on the line to try and make it etc. pretty intense stuff which could get the crowd against him etc.
> 
> Surely even the WWE couldn't fuck up a Rollins/Ambrose feud?


I would love that. :mark:

& Hopefully they don't. After Ambrose says that about his dead friends, Rollins kicks his ass and also kicks Roman's ass and clotheslines him out of the ring along with Ambrose and he gets DAT CROWD REACTION. :cool2


----------



## Itami

Eulonzo said:


> I think Ambrose should keep it when they break up because his old attire sucked to me.


Ambrose has enough character that he doesn't need to wear flashy attires. He's a heel anyway. His leather jacket in FCW was pretty cool. That's all he needs. Only thing missing is his fork, which I don't think they'll allow him to have. His barbed wire/Ambrose violence-logo trunks is pretty cool by itself too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Eulonzo said:


> I would love that. :mark:
> 
> & Hopefully they don't. After Ambrose says that about his dead friends, Rollins kicks his ass and also kicks Roman's ass and clotheslines him out of the ring along with Ambrose and he gets DAT CROWD REACTION. :cool2


It'd be a great way for Rollins to get over with the crowd. Plus you have him win the feud too.


----------



## rockdig1228

Cookie Monster said:


> Ambrose heeling it up too and saying how Rollins' is just like all of his dead friends growing up who put there body on the line to try and make it etc. pretty intense stuff which could get the crowd against him etc.


That's pretty heavy material, especially for PG-era WWE... I'm not saying it's bad material, I'm just not sure that Ambrose would get away with saying it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

rockdig1228 said:


> That's pretty heavy material, especially for PG-era WWE... I'm not saying it's bad material, I'm just not sure that Ambrose would get away with saying it.


That's what the whole feud with Ambrose and Foley was going to be about..


----------



## rockdig1228

Cookie Monster said:


> That's what the whole feud with Ambrose and Foley was going to be about..


If I recall correctly, I don't ever remember Ambrose using the 'dead friends' line - he definitely mentioned that Foley 'ruined a generation of wrestlers and needed to be held accountable.'

Did he ever say such a thing explicitly?


----------



## Cookie Monster

rockdig1228 said:


> If I recall correctly, I don't ever remember Ambrose using the 'dead friends' line - he definitely mentioned that Foley 'ruined a generation of wrestlers and needed to be held accountable.'
> 
> Did he ever say such a thing explicitly?


I believe he mentioned something similar to how his friends would put there body on the line and some have ended up dead because of it. Correct me if I am indeed wrong though.


----------



## Eulonzo

Itami said:


> Ambrose has enough character that he doesn't need to wear flashy attires. He's a heel anyway. His leather jacket in FCW was pretty cool. That's all he needs. Only thing missing is his fork, which I don't think they'll allow him to have. His barbed wire/Ambrose violence-logo trunks is pretty cool by itself too.


Idk, his old attire should've had black wrist tape or something.

& Yeah, that jacket was awesome. I think the shield attire fits him & his character well.


----------



## rockdig1228

Cookie Monster said:


> I believe he mentioned something similar to how his friends would put there body on the line and some have ended up dead because of it. Correct me if I am indeed wrong though.


So I just went back and watched the confrontation and it's actually _Foley_ who asks if Ambrose's friends are dead... I didn't remember that at all. Here's the video below for those interested in it again:


----------



## Cookie Monster

I thought I remembered the word 'dead' 

Damn, I remember watching that video like it was yesterday. Was just absolutely epic and I'm still saddened that it never come to fruition. I hope we get a promo between the two one day.


----------



## Eulonzo

He could've put Ambrose over like he did with Edge. Ugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Eulonzo said:


> He could've put Ambrose over like he did with Edge. Ugh.


I believe two of the reasons it was called off was due to the whole Ambrose tweets thing and the fact that Foleys doctor said he really shouldn't wrestle and I think it's a great move. Foley is one of the greats and he doesn't need to be putting his body on the line any more.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon

I hope the shield dont split anytime soon cuz if they do i bet WWE will bury all of them for no good reason


----------



## Eulonzo

Cookie Monster said:


> I believe two of the reasons it was called off was due to the whole Ambrose tweets thing and the fact that Foleys doctor said he really shouldn't wrestle and I think it's a great move. Foley is one of the greats and he doesn't need to be putting his body on the line any more.


I totally understand, because we don't need more dead legend/hall of famers due to them getting into even more fucked up matches.

Also, anyone have screenshots or more details regarding those tweets? I heard Ambrose got really personal about Foley's family and that it was legit..


----------



## Cookie Monster

Eulonzo said:


> I totally understand, because we don't need more dead legend/hall of famers due to them getting into even more fucked up matches.
> 
> Also, anyone have screenshots or more details regarding those tweets? I heard Ambrose got really personal about Foley's family and that it was legit..


Pretty much find it here:

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/4...-sends-dean-ambrose-home-thanks-to-mick-foley


----------



## rockdig1228

Yeah, it is a shame that Foley & Ambrose didn't get a chance to work with one another - but Foley has no business being in the ring anymore. He's given enough of his body to the wrestling business and put plenty of people over - his hardcore matches with Orton & Edge were star-making performances.

On a different note: I hope the Shield stays together for a while, but it is interesting to think about possible feuds for the individuals down the line. I'd be shocked & extremely disappointed if the disintegration of the Shield doesn't end up with Rollins vs. Ambrose since we already know what they're capable of together. But what about other possible feuds?

Ambrose - I think Orton would be a good foil for him and they could put on some incredible matches; it'd be fun to see him matched up against Punk, Bryan, Kane, and I would love to see him face off against Jericho

Rollins - The obvious ones again are Bryan, Cesaro & Punk; he'd be a good foil for guys like Barrett & Ziggler as well

Reigns - Hard to say with Roman because his body of work isn't as big as the other two; I could see a match-up against face Del Rio working well, maybe Mysterio if he's got anything left & a program with Jericho could be pretty interesting

Any thoughts on these? Who would you like to see these guys up against once the Shield has run its course?


----------



## Eulonzo

Damn. :lmao No wonder Ambrose has no tweets.


----------



## The_Jiz

Lesnar should be the trump card of this match. It just makes too much sense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## iamnotanugget

I mean Ambrose tweeting. His tweets were hilarious. Him talking about his battles with spiders in his apartment and making fun of WWE's Twitter class was epic.


----------



## Tardust

I've seen people post that Ambrose reminds them of the Joker, but his delivery reminds me more of 1950's Brando, just deranged.


----------



## SDWarrior

Why does the shield have to break up for them to compete solo?


----------



## Amber B

Tardust said:


> I've seen people post that Ambrose reminds them of the Joker, but his delivery reminds me more of 1950's Brando, just deranged.


I'm never going to liken him to the Joker since he changed his gimmick into being bat shit crazy a month before the Dark Knight even came out. 

To me, he's always been the bastard son of a Piper/Pillman/Raven/Tracy Smothers orgy gone wrong but somehow turned right in the end. Throw in some Jack Tripper mannerisms with some alcohol and you have Moxley.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SDWarrior said:


> Why does the shield have to break up for them to compete solo?


it seems to me any factions or teams who try to have someone compete solo is only for a certain event, or to job to someone else. Look at 3MB, team hell no, Rhodes Scholars. The either lose or win a match that means nothing. It's all focused around being able to send them back to their group, in the end.

So splitting up could mean they could start independent pushes and feuds.


----------



## TD Stinger

From WrestlingInc:



> - The reason why Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena at WWE Elimination Chamber won't be happening inside the Chamber is because it would be an elimination match and WWE doesn't want to have to eliminate five of their hottest Superstars right now.


Honestly, this does make sense. While I would love to see the match in the Chamber, this way, only one guy has to bite the dust. 

IMO, they could still do the match in the Chamber where two guys start out, alternating teammates come in, and after the last man enters, the first superstar to score a pin or submission wins the match for their team. Basically the exact same thing as War Games.

If the plan is for the Shield to win, then Sheamus will bite the dust. Vice Versa, Rollins or Ambrose will eat the pin.


----------



## LovelyElle890

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly, this does make sense. While I would love to see the match in the Chamber, this way, only one guy has to bite the dust.
> 
> IMO, they could still do the match in the Chamber where two guys start out, alternating teammates come in, and after the last man enters, the first superstar to score a pin or submission wins the match for their team. Basically the exact same thing as War Games.
> 
> If the plan is for the Shield to win, then Sheamus will bite the dust. Vice Versa, Rollins or Ambrose will eat the pin.


I don't like their explanation. This tells me that The Shield is going to win but they don't want to put it in the Chamber because it might hurt Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus's momentum. To me, losing in a regular tag match is worse than losing in the Chamber. Give the fans a great match inside the Chamber and they won't even care who supposedly looks weaker.


----------



## rockdig1228

LovelyElle890 said:


> I don't like their explanation. This tells me that The Shield is going to win but they don't want to put it in the Chamber because it might hurt Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus's momentum. To me, losing in a regular tag match is worse than losing in the Chamber. Give the fans a great match inside the Chamber and they won't even care who supposedly looks weaker.


Agreed, and this is why I've been saying that as long as the Chamber match is booked correctly it doesn't matter even if Cena stands tall at the end.

But I see it a little differently than you - while I could see the Shield winning a straight up tag match by pinning Sheamus, what we might see happen is Ryback getting the pinfall. Unless they plan on dragging the Shield/Ryback storyline all the way to Mania, this would be the ideal time for Ryback to get a measure of revenge on the Shield for their actions. This would then free them up for new storylines heading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## SDWarrior

LovelyElle890 said:


> I don't like their explanation. This tells me that The Shield is going to win but they don't want to put it in the Chamber because it might hurt Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus's momentum. To me, losing in a regular tag match is worse than losing in the Chamber. Give the fans a great match inside the Chamber and they won't even care who supposedly looks weaker.


How many PPVs do you really think they are going to have Ryback lose/not win? It's ridiculous.


----------



## JY57

TD Stinger said:


> From WrestlingInc:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this does make sense. While I would love to see the match in the Chamber, this way, only one guy has to bite the dust.
> 
> IMO, they could still do the match in the Chamber where two guys start out, alternating teammates come in, and after the last man enters, the first superstar to score a pin or submission wins the match for their team. Basically the exact same thing as War Games.
> 
> If the plan is for the Shield to win, then Sheamus will bite the dust. Vice Versa, Rollins or Ambrose will eat the pin.


IMO the real reason is to protect Cena from damaging his body even more right before his big title match with The Great One


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I have been re watching the footage from Raw and whats with Dean's facial expressions when Cena, Ryback, Sheamus and the other wrestlers trap them in the ring??? lol WTF seriously Dean is over doing the acting here


----------



## TD Stinger

LovelyElle890 said:


> I don't like their explanation. This tells me that The Shield is going to win but they don't want to put it in the Chamber because it might hurt Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus's momentum. To me, losing in a regular tag match is worse than losing in the Chamber. Give the fans a great match inside the Chamber and they won't even care who supposedly looks weaker.


The dirt sheets explanation is that if this match were an elimination match, likely only one guy would survive. Meaning only one guy would get the post match celebration and credit of winning. And the other five would look somewhat weaker. This way, which ever team wins, you have 3 gus who get the post match celebration and two guys on the losing team that didn't eat a pin and look weak.

I am a believer if that both sides deliver a great match, winning or losing isn't the biggest deal. But, in this situation where WWE doesn't want either team to look too bad, how each team wins or loses needs to be handedled carefully. So, I undestand why WWE wants to do this.

I still think they could do match in the Chamber if they do it like War Games. Meaning two guys start out and once all six guys are in, the first man to score a pin or submission wins the match for his team.



JY57 said:


> IMO the real reason is to protect Cena from damaging his body even more right before his big title match with The Great One


If that's true, I can understand it.


----------



## Aficionado

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have been re watching the footage from Raw and whats with Dean's facial expressions when Cena, Ryback, Sheamus and the other wrestlers trap them in the ring??? lol WTF seriously Dean is over doing the acting here



I full-heartedly disagree. Dean's ticks, mannerisms, facial expessions, etc are all there to make you notice that he is a bit left of center. It's no mistake they seem exagerated. Everyone likes to compare him to Pillman, Piper, Backlund, Raven, and the like but it is these things thay separate Dean from the pack and is part of what makes his "crazy" character unique. It's no different to how Reigns growls to enforce is intimidation role. Look at how Cena smirks at everything, how Sandow does his condescending eyebrow raising after defeating an opponent, or Cesaro's old school (buzzword: throwback) fighting stance and neck cracking. All with a sense of purpose.


----------



## LovelyElle890

SDWarrior said:


> How many PPVs do you really think they are going to have Ryback lose/not win? It's ridiculous.


Look, I know you are a Ryback fan. I am a Sheamus fan but I fully support The Shield winning the match. The best thing for Ryback and Sheamus is to be involved in high profile matches that end up being the best ones of the night, regardless of the win/lose outcomes. If it is in the Chamber, then this is match of the night regardless of whatever else is on the card. Besides, Ryback won't even be taking the pin it will be Sheamus anyways.


----------



## NeyNey

Eulonzo said:


> It felt so weird watching them do that tag team match with Orton/Kane/Bryan with that attire. IMO, it'd be cool if one of them kept that Shield attire when they go solo. I think Ambrose should keep it when they break up because his old attire sucked to me.


No, his hard work on his body deserves some spotlight! :hogan2


----------



## Eddie Ray

Dean isn't over acting, he's wrestling acting which is always overplayed...atleast thats how it should be.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

i still think Seth Rollins will be the guy to break free from the Shield and be the star


----------



## chocolate orange

I think it would be awesome if the shield turned face. Tey would be such good faces that Vincve will realise how bad Cena is then Cena can get treated like a lot of the other good wrestlers who get humiliated week on week by himself.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield need to go over at EC, then have seth Rollins and Dean ambrose win the tag titles at WM


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> i still think Seth Rollins will be the guy to break free from the Shield and be the star


*You think Kelly Kelly is great, so what does THAT say?*


----------



## Eulonzo

Aficionado said:


> *I full-heartedly disagree. Dean's ticks, mannerisms, facial expessions, etc are all there to make you notice that he is a bit left of center. It's no mistake they seem exagerated. Everyone likes to compare him to Pillman, Piper, Backlund, Raven, and the like but it is these things thay separate Dean from the pack and is part of what makes his "crazy" character unique.* It's no different to how Reigns growls to enforce is intimidation role. Look at how Cena smirks at everything, how Sandow does his condescending eyebrow raising after defeating an opponent, or Cesaro's old school (buzzword: throwback) fighting stance and neck cracking. All with a sense of purpose.


(Y)


----------



## MEM Member 4Life

I don't want that to happen, but could the absence of Kassius Ohno at the NXT tapings mean they want to add him to The Shield at EC by helping them get the win?!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itami

Just a thought... wouldn't it make sense for Shield to lose at PPV? I mean if you think about it they've been attacking people none-stop and they've done so for a great while now. Shouldn't the good guys get redemption now??? It's not like their feud will continue, especially with Cena. They can lose and still look good either way. It's just a matter of how they book them forward. Unless of course they do something with Ryback/Sheamus at WM...


----------



## Cmpunk91

MEM Member 4Life said:


> I don't want that to happen, but could the absence of Kassius Ohno at the NXT tapings mean they want to add him to The Shield at EC by helping them get the win?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hmmm good point


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Itami said:


> Just a thought... wouldn't it make sense for Shield to lose at PPV? I mean if you think about it they've been attacking people none-stop and they've done so for a great while now. Shouldn't the good guys get redemption now??? It's not like their feud will continue, especially with Cena. They can lose and still look good either way. It's just a matter of how they book them forward. Unless of course they do something with Ryback/Sheamus at WM...


No. When you book a story where it's 3 guys vs an entire locker room, as soon as the 3 guys lose once all their momentum is gone. The trick to booking it is to keep the 3 guys looking unstoppable until you're ready to end the storyline. Once they've lost, it's not believable anymore. 


I believe kassius ohno was missing from the nxt tapings because he got his teeth knocked down his throat. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91

EraOfAwesome said:


> No. When you book a story where it's 3 guys vs an entire locker room, as soon as the 3 guys lose once all their momentum is gone. The trick to booking it is to keep the 3 guys looking unstoppable until you're ready to end the storyline. Once they've lost, it's not believable anymore.
> 
> 
> I believe kassius ohno was missing from the nxt tapings because he got his teeth knocked down his throat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good post


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I think i read somewhere that Ohno and Steamboat will miss some NXT tapings due to some nagging injuries


----------



## SUPER HANS

If the shield get the Tag titles, which 2 are going to be the pairing?


----------



## Duke Silver

I don't think a lose will harm The Shield too much as long as it's booked well. They've been built as a group that's very successful when they work together. What happens when they're divided? What happens when Dean Ambrose has to go one-on-one with John Cena? or Seth Rollins has to fight Ryback? I think there's room for a story to be told that the individual members aren't quite "ready" to go up against the MAIN-EVENT individually.

It just can't be done in a way that invalidates the group dynamic. They need to be unbeatable as a trio, or as near to unbeatable as possible.


----------



## Kazzenn

ashes11 said:


> If the shield get the Tag titles, which 2 are going to be the pairing?


Freebird rule. It's the only logical thing to do.

If they don't do that, I would imagine Ambrose and Rollins with Reigns as the enforcer, but I doubt that happens.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

It really interests me as to what Shield will do this Raw on Monday since they got their ass' beat last week and also what facial expressions Dean Ambrose will do


----------



## Chrome

Kazzenn said:


> Freebird rule. It's the only logical thing to do.
> 
> If they don't do that, I would imagine Ambrose and Rollins with Reigns as the enforcer, but I doubt that happens.


Nah, should be Rollins and Reigns as the combo. the dynamic of power and high-flying is usually cool to see in action. Ambrose can go after the IC title or something.


----------



## The Smark One

MEM Member 4Life said:


> I don't want that to happen, but could the absence of Kassius Ohno at the NXT tapings mean they want to add him to The Shield at EC by helping them get the win?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would mark for that scenario. that would be close to an unstoppable stable. with heyman as the financial backer.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

What if there was a Nexus Vs The Shield story down the road. Nexus being a bit smaller, maybe with a few new members. How many people are open to that? I think that would see the return of fractions that dominated the attitude era.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

i agree with the people who say Rollins will be the real breakout star from this, closely followed by Ambrose. Both will make good long term impacts on the WWE imo. I'm not sure about Roman Reigns yet but he is doing pretty well in his roll at the moment.

I'm really enjoying the whole Shield angle and becoming very fond of Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think both Rollins and Ambrose have the potential to be stars. Reigns is a little more green than those guys, so it's too early to tell on him yet, IMO. But he has a pretty good look, at the least.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

kassius ohno has to debut at elimination chamber as a member of the shield....mark out moment fersure. the guy's already in his mid 30's so his time should be now. but yeh rollins/reigns for the tag belts. ambrose with ic title and ohno for the world belt


----------



## Asenath

I don't want the Shield to keep picking people up. This is not the nWo or, God forbid, Aces & Eights.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't know why so many people have to chuck in the "lets add this guy" or "have this guy be the manager/leader behind them".

They're great in their current role. No need to "enhance" them in any capacity.


----------



## TAR

I'd just like to know what will happen to them or what will they get involved in if they get beaten by Ryback/Sheamus/Cena


----------



## Snothlisberger

If they did the elimination chamber, then it would be a clean sweep for the good guys. Maybe Sheamus gets eliminated, but that's it. When was the last time Ryback won a PPV? No way he'd get pinned. Cena? lololol. ok. 

In a tag match they got a shot to pin Sheamus. But they're taking the L at EC. Maybe a DQ lose or a countout lose but they won't win


----------



## Bushmaster

I really think 3 is enough, I'd love the Shield to win a huge match again but adding another member wont do good. If they were to I'd rather them add maybe a diva since they dont seem to notice all the injustices surrounding the divas. 

And if they added Ohno would they be doing a Quadruple Powerbomb :lol

I just hope they actually start being a part of Raw, I mean like having matches and cutting promos. if they just keep doing what they do I'd lose my mind because I wouldnt know if they are a part of the roster and if they are why havent they had one match on TV.


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> I really think 3 is enough, I'd love the Shield to win a huge match again but adding another member wont do good. If they were to I'd rather them add maybe a diva since they dont seem to notice all the injustices surrounding the divas.
> 
> *And if they added Ohno would they be doing a Quadruple Powerbomb :lol*
> 
> I just hope they actually start being a part of Raw, I mean like having matches and cutting promos. if they just keep doing what they do I'd lose my mind because I wouldnt know if they are a part of the roster and if they are why havent they had one match on TV.


LOL I actually think that could work well if Ohno did it! Ohno would just pull the guy down between his legs like the Edge-o-matic (or reverse x-factor). It could work quite well actually! The biggest reason why I would be fine with Ohno joining the group is that it would cover up his greatest and only weakness. His body.


----------



## Obfuscation

His body doesn't mess with his work. Can't slate it as a weakness. Last thing I'd jump to actually.

He has no business being involved with The Shield as it is.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

/Facepalm at those who want Ohno as a sheild member. He just doesn't fit and really isn't wwe material, if punk looks like a hobo then ohno is worse.

For those who say Rollins will be the 1st breakout star are just kidding themselves. That guy is the weakest member. I think Reigns will breakout faster simply because he has total it factor, there is a presence about him that'll get the fans support. Ambrose is just too talented, he'll breakout whenever.

If they to add a 4th then Maddox would make sense storyline wise. Big E is another person they should look add, his bound to make the shield even more dominating. Heck even adding paige would bring a great dynamic for the divas scene, but currently 3 is just prefect for Shield.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> I really think 3 is enough, I'd love the Shield to win a huge match again but adding another member wont do good. If they were to I'd rather them add maybe a diva since they dont seem to notice all the injustices surrounding the divas.
> 
> And if they added Ohno would they be doing a Quadruple Powerbomb :lol
> 
> I just hope they actually start being a part of Raw, I mean like having matches and cutting promos. if they just keep doing what they do I'd lose my mind because I wouldnt know if they are a part of the roster and if they are *why havent they had one match on TV.*


They technically had a match on Raw against Ryback, it just never started because it turned into a full on brawl.

The only way we're getting matches from them is through house shows. Which really is bullshit considering they flow so well together in tag matches, so it would make sense to showcase that.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

TheGreatBanana said:


> If they to add a 4th then Maddox would make sense storyline wise.


What are you on?
The Shield has beaten the crap out of Maddox for the past two weeks.


----------



## Eulonzo

Kazzenn said:


> Freebird rule. It's the only logical thing to do.
> 
> If they don't do that, I would imagine Ambrose and Rollins with Reigns as the enforcer, but I doubt that happens.


That's actually how it was in my Universe mode not too long ago. Rollins/Ambrose were the tag team champions and Reigns was just the bodyguard aka enforcer lol.


----------



## Heel

I think WWE has done a great, great job with the Shield so far and EC will be the biggest test yet, in terms of seeing if they really are serious about these three guys. They've been built up pretty well so far and have been protected, whilst getting a win at TLC, but this is a chance to REALLY make some stars by having them look strong and WIN against three of the company's top guys.

If they do that then the next step is to build all three guys individual characters and to get them over as singles personalities, rather than just a generic heel group. Ambrose in particular needs to be given a live mic on Raw regularly.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

HayleySabin said:


> I don't know why so many people have to chuck in the "lets add this guy" or "have this guy be the manager/leader behind them".
> 
> They're great in their current role. No need to "enhance" them in any capacity.


Yeah, this. Rapid expansion was a big part of the nWo's undoing. Besides, The Shield are relatively new and fresh. Any discussion of adding people should be held off for quite a while, when/if the group actually needs a pick-me-up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

So, who's looking forward to watching the Super Steroid League Avengers of America beat The Shield at EC?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, who's looking forward to watching the Super Steroid League Avengers of America beat The Shield at EC?


Lol. That match could really hurt The Shield if they lose. That's the kind of match that makes the casual fan sit up and take notice if The Shield win. But sadly, I don't think that will happen. Cena will probably pin all three of them and all The Shield buzz and build up will disappear.


----------



## Bel Air

Either way you look at it, Cena won't be pinned. Even if it's really dirty. He may not pin them all/Shield may not lose (at least not by pin/sub) but Cena won't be pinned. Even if Ryback accidently clotheslines him with the 'meathook' and Sheamus kicks him in the head with the 'brogue kick' and his foot was on the rope. No chance.


----------



## Bushmaster

A Shield loss will only hurt if they get swept. It would make them look terribly weak but I dont think that'll happen. I can easily see them taking out Ryback so he can get his usual breaks during long matches. During that of course they'll eliminate Sheamus leading to Cena taking on all 3 until Ryback gets back up. Just wondering who in the Shield will be gone first, probably Rollins because even.though he is better than Reigns they'll need the power in the match.


----------



## NoyK

Poor Rollins is getting no love in the Poll. 


Anyway, hopefully The Shield gets 'destroyed' tonight, because if it happens, it most probably means they're going over at EC. If the opposite happens, and they lay out Cena/Ryback/Sheamus, they're probably losing. This happens 90% of the time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*The Shield are comprised of 3 guys who all are gonna get pushed to the top in the coming years. A burial is exactly the opposite of what is going to happen, and you can lose to top stars without getting buried, people do it on every ppv.*


----------



## zkorejo

Andddddd.. here comes John Cena. Time's up! Hope you guys had fun with this group.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> LOL I actually think that could work well if Ohno did it! Ohno would just pull the guy down between his legs like the Edge-o-matic (or reverse x-factor). It could work quite well actually! *The biggest reason why I would be fine with Ohno joining the group is that it would cover up his greatest and only weakness. His body.*


That, and his ability to stay interesting. I'm sorry, I know that given the time, he can pull off a good/great match. But I find myself bored w/ a lot of his work in NXT. Being a part of a group, though, would cover up any weaknesses. 



TheGreatBanana said:


> For those who say Rollins will be the 1st breakout star are just kidding themselves. That guy is the weakest member. I think Reigns will breakout faster simply because he has total it factor, there is a presence about him that'll get the fans support. Ambrose is just too talented, he'll breakout whenever.


I've said this before, talent doesn't always translate into money, merchandise sales, ticket sales. To me, any one, two, or all three men could end up being big stars. But IMO, Rollins and/or Reigns will be bigger stars than Ambrose. Meaning, those two will be put at a higher position than Ambrose. I just see more people (as in casual fans) rooting for or being interested in Rollins or Reigns. Ambrose is that perfect character, but all those unique body motions, facial expressions, and little things he does in the ring really only cater to the hardcore fans.



iDogBea said:


> They technically had a match on Raw against Ryback, it just never started because it turned into a full on brawl.
> 
> The only way we're getting matches from them is through house shows. Which really is bullshit considering they flow so well together in tag matches, so it would make sense to showcase that.


Again, The Shield is different than other superstars. Superstars come out from the entrance way. The Shield comes from the crowd. Superstars come in and talk in the ring or backstage. The Shield cut their own personal promos on their own times and terms. If they competed on a regular basis, the mystique of The Shield would be gone. They need to stay to beating down opponents, cutting their own promos b/c it sets them apart from everyone else.

The Shield needs to be booked as a separate group that only competes when they officially have to. It makes them look like they are special act b/c of the fact they have only had one match.


----------



## Green Light

https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/301056234319134720

Looks like it will be inside the chamber then

:ryback ready to deliver some hard justice :vince3


----------



## Chicago Warrior

This the fist ever Chamber tag elimination match?


----------



## Eddie Ray

i WANT to remain positive, however, with this being conducted in the chamber, The Shield are fucked...


----------



## Amber B

The fuck are they going to have this match in a chamber? Makes no type of sense.

And as much as I oddly love Ambrose, you are kidding yourselves if you think that he will be the biggest star out of the three. If backed by the right people and with a nice and steady push, he'll be one of their best heels in years but it will be Rollins who will be the most marketable and people friendly. They all need a heavy dose of media training, though. Big time.

It's times like these where I wish it was 2009 again and all of them could grow on Smackdown.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Amber B said:


> The fuck are they going to have this match in a chamber? Makes no type of sense.
> 
> And as much as I oddly love Ambrose, you are kidding yourselves if you think that he will be the biggest star out of the three. If backed by the right people and with a nice and steady push, he'll be one of their best heels in years but it will be Rollins who will be the most marketable and people friendly. They all need a heavy dose of media training, though. Big time.
> 
> It's times like these where I wish it was 2009 again and all of them could grow on Smackdown.


Ambrose is completely marketable as a villain. his deep inset eyes and widows peak screams something out of a gritty comic book...hes perfect when it comes to looking like a villain


----------



## Amber B

Marketable, as in representing/promoting that company on shows that do not have the WWE logo.


----------



## DA

Somebody gonna be getting speared through the _indestructible_ glass anyways.

But who? :hmm:

eeny.....meeny....miny.....Rollins :ryback


----------



## Aficionado

I was going to predict a simultaneous AA, Brogue Kick, Shellshocked as a worse case scenario ending to the match but now that it is inside The Chamber I can only predict Cena getting the final pin to win the match. Ghey. I'm interested to see The Shield compete in a match again but the outcome is just too obvious.

The only saving grave would be to have Maddox come in as a replacement ref after the first takes a bump then pulling the swerve by helping The Shield after "taking his beatings like a man".


----------



## Smoogle

Aficionado said:


> I was going to predict a simultaneous AA, Brogue Kick, Shellshocked as a worse case scenario ending to the match but now that it is inside The Chamber I can only predict Cena getting the final pin to win the match. Ghey. I'm interested to see The Shield compete in a match again but the outcome is just too obvious.
> 
> The only saving grave would be to have Maddox come in as a replacement ref after the first takes a bump then pulling the swerve by helping The Shield after "taking his beatings like a man".


so it's an elimination tag? The shield will beat Sheamus/Ryback
and cena will beat all three over coming the odds.


----------



## TD Stinger

Green Light said:


> https://twitter.com/Ryback22/status/301056234319134720
> 
> Looks like it will be inside the chamber then
> 
> :ryback ready to deliver some hard justice :vince3


I'm guessing Ryback just posted that b/c they are competing At Elimination Chamber. Unless he has heard something WWE will announce later tonight, I think he just mixed his words up.


----------



## TD Stinger

From WrestlingInc:



> PWInsider reports that The Shield vs. John Cena, Ryback and Sheamus at the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view will be inside the Chamber structure. This would be the first time a six-man tag match has taken place inside the Chamber.
> Their report suggests that the match would be conducted under rules similar to the old War Games match.



If this is true, then awesome. We get the match inside the Chamber and if the match is under old War Games rules, then only one guy eats a pin. Which means The Shield could actually win by pinning Sheamus.


----------



## Itami

Dear lord the visual of Ambrose in a chamber cell gets me all hot and bothered. Can't freaking wait.

Also, how the fuck can anyone be so high on Seth as a marketable babyface when his promos are so bad? At least Cena talks well. I guess he could be a Jeff Hardy type... meh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Itami said:


> Dear lord the visual of Ambrose in a chamber cell gets me all hot and bothered. Can't freaking wait.
> 
> Also, how the fuck can anyone be so high on Seth as a marketable babyface when his promos are so bad? At least Cena talks well.


Give him some time. He's been on WWE TV for less than a year. He still has time to improve.


----------



## Itami

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Give him some time. He's been on WWE TV for less than a year. He still has time to improve.


I do see him improving and doing well, but as a breakout star... I dunno, me thinks he'll have to float in the midcard for a long time before he really gets there, like Ziggler. Also I haven't seen anything special from him in the ring either as part of Shield. His big bumps are whatever. The star of the TLC match was clearly Ambrose with his constant saves, intensity and expressions.


----------



## TD Stinger

Itami said:


> Dear lord the visual of Ambrose in a chamber cell gets me all hot and bothered. Can't freaking wait.
> 
> Also, how the fuck can anyone be so high on Seth as a marketable babyface when his promos are so bad? At least Cena talks well. I guess he could be a Jeff Hardy type... meh.


To continue, Jeff Hardy wasn't and still isn't a great talker at the time, but he was still the most popular star in the business. And Seth has improved immensly on the mic. If you ask me, Seth was better than Reigns and Ambrose on Raw last week in their promos. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Itami

TD Stinger said:


> If you ask me, Seth was better than Reigns and Ambrose on Raw last week in their promos. That's my opinion anyway.


I cringed when he talked. I always try to not pay attention when he speaks so my excitement doesn't get ruined. He has improved, but still... so unnatural. It baffles me that people compare him to Punk. Looks-wise, I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Itami said:


> I do see him improving and doing well, but as a breakout star... I dunno, me thinks he'll have to float in the midcard for a long time before he really gets there, like Ziggler. Also I haven't seen anything special from him in the ring either as part of Shield. His big bumps are whatever. The star of the TLC match was clearly Ambrose with his constant saves, intensity and expressions.


Oh, he can wrestle. Don't worry about that. I suggest checking out his pre-WWE stuff.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Let's put it like this, who can you see doing shit like talk shows, Ambrose or Seth?

I adore Mox and outside the ring he is well spoken and very intelligent, but he's not meant for WWE's promotional stuff. That's nothing against him, but this is why he always will be built for the villian role, there's no likeness about him.

To be marketable for WWE's outside promotion shit you have to have that quality.


----------



## Itami

^ That's probably true, but I simply think it might be a while before that happens and I doubt he's gonna be the first to do it big.


ShowStopper '97 said:


> Oh, he can wrestle. Don't worry about that. I suggest checking out his pre-WWE stuff.


I have and don't doubt his wrestling skills for a second. That's why I said _as part of Shield_ he hasn't shown much. Hope he does at EC.


----------



## THANOS

Itami said:


> I do see him improving and doing well, but as a breakout star... I dunno, me thinks he'll have to float in the midcard for a long time before he really gets there, like Ziggler. Also I haven't seen anything special from him in the ring either as part of Shield. His big bumps are whatever. The star of the TLC match was clearly Ambrose with his constant saves, intensity and expressions.


Well put it this way, he's rapidly improving already at a rate reminiscent of Daniel Bryan when he started in the wwe. Rollins started at Jeff Hardy level in ROH, then got to Morrison level in NXT, and is now at Orton/Ziggler level; so I don't find it unresonable to think he could improve immensely and be at Rhodes level next! I think ultimately he could get as good as Kevin Nash was but we'll see in time.

Regardless of the above he's already a better mic worker than Hardy and has the same crowd appeal and in ring charisma, so I definitely see Rollins becoming a huge babyface in the future. Having said that, I believe once Ambrose is given the right feud and ample mic time he'll become the next big thing that transcends the sport, but these are just my opinions.


----------



## Knees2Faces

Here's how I would book the match:
- Ambrose and Sheamus start off the chamber match, Sheamus gains the upper hand, but Ambrose is getting in some shots of his own
- Rollins comes out and the 2 on 1 gets to Sheamus
- Ambrose and Rollins dominate Sheamus and right as they pin him Cena comes out to clean house, but again the numbers game catches up and they beat down on Cena
- Before being able to get the pin Ryback comes out and demolishes Rollins putting him through the pod and getting the pin
- Cena and Ryback beat up on Ambrose and he really sells it(maybe they even let him bleed a little)
- Finally Reigns comes in as the equalizer and he takes out Ryback and Cena, while Ryback is down they double powerbomb Cena and pin him(it took 2 guys to pin him, Cena still looks super)
- Ryback gains the upper hand and takes hits shell shocked on both guys, he is about to pin Reigns when Lesnar's music hits and distracts the Ryback
- Lesnar breaks in to beat down Ryback and Ambrose gets the pin and the win


This makes Reigns look like a monster which they have been making him lately, makes Ambrose look like the true leader which seems to be their goal, sets up Brock vs Ryback at Mania and gives Heyman his stable.


----------



## Bushmaster

How are his promos so bad. When did so many promo experts get on here, ive enjoyed everytime he had a chance to talk. There is a reason why he talks more than Reigns. I def enjoy Rollins over Reigns and can see him having a good career since he is a decent talker and is very good in the ring.


----------



## LovelyElle890

NeyNey our prayers have been answered! :cheer :cheer :cheer


I don't care who wins as long as Sheamus gets destroyed. The sight of his beautiful, pale, white skin all beaten and bruised might be too much for me.











I wonder if The Shield accepts all major credit cards. If possible, I hope they can bring him gift wrapped to my door.


----------



## Amber B

iDogBea said:


> Let's put it like this, who can you see doing shit like talk shows, Ambrose or Seth?
> 
> I adore Mox and outside the ring he is well spoken and very intelligent, but he's not meant for WWE's promotional stuff. That's nothing against him, but this is why he always will be built for the villian role, there's no likeness about him.
> 
> To be marketable for WWE's outside promotion shit you have to have that quality.


Exactly what I was saying. Rollins is the type where if WWE says to and say A,B, and C, he'll do just that and be charming towards sponsors and children. With Moxley, while he's no dummy and knows what's he's talking about, he has the tendency of being random and/or rambling during interviews. WWE will try to suppress his quirks.


----------



## Itami

Wait so you have to be a babyface to be the first to breakout??? I never would want Ambrose to be in a good guy role, so I don't see why you guys are comparing him as if I thought he can be a marketable babyface. I just think with Seth it will take a while before he gets there.

We shall see if he's the first to become huge. I have my doubts.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Wait so you have to be a babyface to be the first to breakout??? I never would want Ambrose to be in a good guy role, so I don't see why you guys are comparing him as if I thought he can be a marketable babyface. I just think with Seth it will take a while before he gets there.
> 
> We shall see if he's the first to become huge. I have my doubts.


Except no one said that and I don't think anyone in their right mind would want to see Moxley as a face since he isn't suppose to be one. Ever.
I see WWE putting more eggs into the basket of Rollins and Reigns not because of talent (even though Rollins has a shit ton of it) but because of packaging. It has nothing to do with whether they're a heel or face since there are heels on the WWE payroll who are also used to promote the company. Ambrose just doesn't and has never come across to me as one of those guys hence why I think that after the Shield disbands, Ambrose will need the most backing from people with an important voice backstage despite arguably having the most upside and talent of the three.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Knees2Faces said:


> Here's how I would book the match:
> - Ambrose and Sheamus start off the chamber match, Sheamus gains the upper hand, but Ambrose is getting in some shots of his own
> - Rollins comes out and the 2 on 1 gets to Sheamus
> - Ambrose and Rollins dominate Sheamus and right as they pin him Cena comes out to clean house, but again the numbers game catches up and they beat down on Cena
> - Before being able to get the pin Ryback comes out and demolishes Rollins putting him through the pod and getting the pin
> - Cena and Ryback beat up on Ambrose and he really sells it(maybe they even let him bleed a little)
> - Finally Reigns comes in as the equalizer and he takes out Ryback and Cena, while Ryback is down they double powerbomb Cena and pin him(it took 2 guys to pin him, Cena still looks super)
> - Ryback gains the upper hand and takes hits shell shocked on both guys, he is about to pin Reigns when Lesnar's music hits and distracts the Ryback
> - Lesnar breaks in to beat down Ryback and Ambrose gets the pin and the win
> 
> 
> This makes Reigns look like a monster which they have been making him lately, makes Ambrose look like the true leader which seems to be their goal, sets up Brock vs Ryback at Mania and gives Heyman his stable.


The only thing I don't like about this is Ambrose starts off the match. And I'm salivating at the thought of seeing him trapped in a pod like a vicious animal ready to escape. The image alone is a turn on.

I'm curious to see if we get more live mic from them, seriously I have had it with the candid camera.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

iDogBea said:


> The only thing I don't like about this is Ambrose starts off the match. And I'm salivating at the thought of seeing him trapped in a pod like a vicious animal ready to escape. The image alone is a turn on.
> 
> I'm curious to see if we get more live mic from them, seriously I have had it with the candid camera.


The match probably won't even be in the chamber


----------



## Stroker Ace

Monday Night Raw said:


> The match probably won't even be in the chamber


First it isnt going to be in the chamber, then it is and now it isnt again.

I'm just gonna wait until the actual PPV. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Itami

So it's not in the chamber after all... which is better. Less pinning going on.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I see some really good theories.

But I think we all know what's going to happen.

Sheamus and Ryback will be eliminated after much brutal fighting, ; leaving our true hero and leader of CENATION, John Cena alone against the pack of wolves ; The Shield.

Cena simply stacks all three of them on his shoulders for a TRIPLE ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT!!!!!!!!
MY GOD THE STRENGTH AND POWER OF JAWN CENA





He then pins them with that smug look of his.
:cena2:


----------



## Eddie Ray

http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-"Jus...30211&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=shieldtee

control yourselves...


----------



## Itami

Is that's Ambrose's quote??? omg <3 !!


----------



## lewisvee

That promo was BEAST


----------



## Itami

OK I gotta give it to Seth, that promo was actually good. First time I didn't look away.


----------



## x78

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## shought321

Two weeks on the run Cena 'n' friends TURN THE TABLES ON THE SHIELD. Lazy storytelling, fuck sake.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Well that promo made me splooge, Moxley you sexy psychotic bastard. He could've kept talking for all I cared.

And to you Seth well done, you're getting it. "You fail everyday when you wake up and exist!" that was hilarious.

As for you Roman...don't say anything.

Now this is what I wanna see more of.


----------



## Nostalgia

Really enjoyed their promo together. Good work from all three men. About time WWE gave them some decent mic time to showcase themselves better, and they all delivered. Ambrose being the most unique and intriguing on the mic, he's the clear talker of the group, and he was the best tonight. Rollins wasn't as bad as he used to be and you can see him improving which is good, his slightly high-pitched voice holds him back a bit I think, I know this being a Ziggler fan.  Reigns was just as I expected, not many words, but he delivered them with impact, I love the intensity he brings to the group.


----------



## iamnotanugget

iDogBea said:


> Well that promo made me splooge, Moxley you sexy psychotic bastard. He could've kept talking for all I cared.
> 
> And to you Seth well done, you're getting it. "You fail everyday when you wake up and exist!" that was hilarious.
> 
> As for you Roman...don't say anything.
> 
> Now this is what I wanna see more of.


I agree with every word you posted and more.


----------



## checkcola

Look at that, get them in the ring, let them cut a promo, get some heel heat. I like the Smackdown promos they've done, but center of the ring on RAW is where you make your mark.


----------



## THANOS

The Shield promo was so epic I can't even put it into words! Everyone was great and Seth surprised me the most. The guy was amazing tonight and did way better than I expected of him. He lost his lisp (take notes swagger), had a very clear and well delivered tone, and added appropriate intensity and charisma to his words at the correct moments. That was by far his best promo yet and anyone critiquing it even a bit are being biased imo.

Ambrose obviously shinned the most but that's to be expected from him, and Reigns wasn't half bad.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Reigns should just STFU...seriously...he ruins the flow of the promos every time by SCREEAAAMMMINNG!


----------



## iamnotanugget

I'm a proud Seth fan tonight. He was great on the mic and is continuing to improve. Good for him!


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns should just STFU...seriously...he ruins the flow of the promos every time by SCREEAAAMMMINNG!


Give up, Reigns was great tonight as they all were.


----------



## Nostalgia

Agreed *x78*

Reign's Roars (they're roars not screams) are awesome and adds a real intensity factor to the group and gives you a ''shits about to go down'' feeling.


----------



## Kazzenn

They work but him roaring at the end constantly makes me think of Joe Swanson and it ruins the whole thing.


----------



## Nostalgia

Kazzenn said:


> They work but him roaring at the end constantly makes me think of Joe Swanson and it ruins the whole thing.


+1 for the Family Guy reference, but who's more intimidating the paraplegic neighbor of Peter Griffin or Roman Reigns?


----------



## Cookie Monster

I think they're all great in there own way.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Nostalgia said:


> +1 for the Family Guy reference, but who's more intimidating the paraplegic neighbor of Peter Griffin or Roman Reigns?


it doesn't matter, When Reigns does that he comes off as 'The simple one'. hes much better when he sounds calm and calculating. the only time he should 'roar' is before the powerbomb.


----------



## Kazzenn

Nostalgia said:


> +1 for the Family Guy reference, but who's more intimidating the paraplegic neighbor of Peter Griffin or Roman Reigns?


People in wheelchairs scare me, especially ones who yell at me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins was very good on the mic again imo, will never understand why ppl say he is god awful lol. Great work by all 3 though, now im curious to see how the match goes at EC. Of course they'll get the numbers advantage early but if the numbers even out could they look credible at all.


----------



## Smoogle

you guys must know they want Reigns to yell and scream like that for sound bits for those intensity promos but yeah rollins was on fire tonight too


----------



## dan the marino

Rollins is alright, but he's definitely the odd-man-out of the group. Ambrose is great at cutting promos, Reigns is intense and a beast, Rollins... is the guy who takes the pin. I still like him but he's the Larry of the group.


----------



## El_Absoluto

BarrettBarrage said:


> I see some really good theories.
> 
> But I think we all know what's going to happen.
> 
> Sheamus and Ryback will be eliminated after much brutal fighting, ; leaving our true hero and leader of CENATION, John Cena alone against the pack of wolves ; The Shield.
> 
> *Cena simply stacks all three of them on his shoulders for a TRIPLE ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT!!!!!!!!
> MY GOD THE STRENGTH AND POWER OF JAWN CENA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then pins them with that smug look of his.
> :cena2:


If that happens i just fucking sell my WM tickets and stop watching this shit.


----------



## Bushmaster

dan the marino said:


> Rollins is alright, but he's definitely the odd-man-out of the group. Ambrose is great at cutting promos, Reigns is intense and a beast, Rollins... is the guy who takes the pin. I still like him but he's the Larry of the group.


I actually thought Rollins was pretty intense tonight. He sounded great on the mic usually better than Reigns anyway.


----------



## Itami

lmfao Reigns has good taste










This gif is a good replacement for that creepy lady one too


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> lmfao Reigns has good taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gif is a good replacement for that creepy lady one too


Okay, even though I'm not feeling Reigns anymore...that was hot.

We're gonna need individual gifs.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> lmfao Reigns has good taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gif is a good replacement for that creepy lady one too


No.


----------



## rbhayek

El_Absoluto said:


> If that happens i just fucking sell my WM tickets and stop watching this shit.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bACgdb7PKE

It's been done.


----------



## Trifektah

Ambrose and Khal Reignsgo are good. Rollins is a whiny little twat.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> No.


















































First one with Ambrose doing weird shit with his tongue is amazee


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

Rollins is alright, I think he has a badass look but I cant stand his voice. Ambrose killed it as usual, Reigns did quite well also.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

If the match is in the chamber this is how it should start.

First have Rollins vs Sheamus. Opportunity to make Sheamus look strong.

Enter Ambrose. 

Both Ambrose and Rollins overpower Sheamus, but his still fighting.

Enter Reigns. 

Tides have changed and now this is where The Shield shine the best as a group. They eliminate sheamus, but goes out with a fighting spirit. 

Enter Ryback.

Ryback dominates, but then is overpowered. They try to pin him, but he breaks pin. Shield continue to beat down.

Enter Cena. His presence helps ryback regain momentum, but the shield regain the edge because of the extra man. I could see them brutally hurting Ryback and pinning him and then just beat down on Cena to win.

If played out like this The Shield will be a legitimate group, who took out the top faces as a *group*. It makes them look strong, whilst not hurting the faces too much since it was the numbers game that got them beat. Have a angle where someone was in control of random selection thing that gave the shield the advantage.

It maybe odd to have Cena lose just before Wrestlemania, but its better to have him to weak than strong as that makes his pursuit to WM more tougher.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> First one with Ambrose doing weird shit with his tongue is amazee


I wonder how talented he is with that tongue because he seems fond of licking things.


----------



## squared circle

2ndComingY2J said:


> Rollins is alright, I think he has a badass look but I cant stand his voice. Ambrose killed it as usual, Reigns did quite well also.


Yep, Rollins has an amazing look. Once he gets over as a babyface, the sky is the limit for him. I already feel as if he's more than adequate on the microphone, but that may be because of the Shield covering up his deficiencies.


----------



## illninofan

TheGreatBanana said:


> If the match is in the chamber this is how it should start.
> 
> First have Rollins vs Sheamus. Opportunity to make Sheamus look strong.
> 
> Enter Ambrose.
> 
> Both Ambrose and Rollins overpower Sheamus, but his still fighting.
> 
> Enter Reigns.
> 
> Tides have changed and now this is where The Shield shine the best as a group. They eliminate sheamus, but goes out with a fighting spirit.
> 
> Enter Ryback.
> 
> Ryback dominates, but then is overpowered. They try to pin him, but he breaks pin. Shield continue to beat down.
> 
> Enter Cena. His presence helps ryback regain momentum, but the shield regain the edge because of the extra man. I could see them brutally hurting Ryback and pinning him and then just beat down on Cena to win.
> 
> If played out like this The Shield will be a legitimate group, who took out the top faces as a *group*. It makes them look strong, whilst not hurting the faces too much since it was the numbers game that got them beat. Have a angle where someone was in control of random selection thing that gave the shield the advantage.
> 
> It maybe odd to have Cena lose just before Wrestlemania, but its better to have him to weak than strong as that makes his pursuit to WM more tougher.


I love this idea! :cool2


----------



## Stad

Amber B said:


> No.


----------



## illninofan

Also, I think it goes without saying that the Shield not only need to win this Sunday, but they need to remain strong/a threat even past Wrestlemania. I know I'm not saying anything original, but I have this feeling that WWE will find a way to screw it up.


----------



## PunkShoot

Rollins has much better mic worker then I thought, he killed it tonight

First time i got goosebumps at the end of the promo in awhile, man that was sick by reigns and rollins and ambrose.

Also reigns when he went.

"You've been the problem for the last DECADE! (in a soft tone) was fucking sick, we need more mic work like that, damn


----------



## Amber B

Stad said:


>


Exfuckingactly. You know the deal.


----------



## JohnFNCena

OMG I have figured out who is behind the shield. :shock

First, listen to this, NOT just the beginning but after the intro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxD3rpVsO9Q

Then listen to these.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dITyYoa3xU4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEVluYy7cxc

Could it be?


----------



## Stad

JohnFNCena said:


> OMG I have figured out who is behind the shield. :shock
> 
> First, listen to this, NOT just the beginning but after the intro.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxD3rpVsO9Q
> 
> Then listen to these.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dITyYoa3xU4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEVluYy7cxc
> 
> Could it be?


They sound nothing alike. fpalm


----------



## Kalashnikov

I wasn't impressed with Ambrose on the mic on RAW. He was hard to understand since he doesn't have a tune to his speech. He slurs words, talks in the same voice and he just doesn't emphasize the important parts. I think Rollins was actually better. Fuck me, right?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Goodness me cena sheamus and ryback were piss awful past night. The shield were awesome, especially Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jerichosaurus

The Shield's promo blew Cena's, Sheamus' and Ryback's right out of the water. The Shield should be the faces of the company. not those three.

Ambrose of course was the best on the mic, but I felt like every member of the Shield can speak quite well.


----------



## checkcola

Jim Ross defending 'the system'


----------



## Cmpunk91

checkcola said:


> Jim Ross defending 'the system'


JR's a fool


----------



## Bl0ndie

"You fail John Cena... You fail every time you wake up in the morning and exist." PREACH ROLLINS!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Cmpunk91 said:


> JR's a fool


JR is not a fool, he is just not "your average fan." He has to hype up the farm system of which he is an active part and for him to discount it, as well as say that Moxley is above and beyond it all (even though it's true), would be to reveal extreme bias towards a guy that's only wrestled one match since coming on TV and probably tick off people in the NXT locker room/lower morale. So he has to say "you're uninformed."

IMO


----------



## DaftFox

Rollins surprised me, a lot. I know he could explode as a babyface with his in ring skills but he's improved drastically on the mic. Not sure if it's because he's working with Ambrose or if he's just getting tips from others but it's nice to see they're giving him the opportunity to become comfortable on the mic.


----------



## Starbuck

Rollins was the star of that promo for me. Great work by him. All 3 of them were on the ball but Rollins even more so.


----------



## The Smark One

I have a feeling that everyone is in store for a huge swerve this sunday.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Ambrose absolutely nailed the promo, very impressed by Rollins aswell.

Ambrose's reactions and facial expressions on the mic are pure gold.


----------



## Dusty Roids

they will get buried :cena2

But Im very impressed by these three men. They are without a doubt the future.


----------



## Davion McCool

Wow, fantastic promo there by the three. I had goosebumps. There is this unpredictable nature to them right now, kinda like what Punk had a year back. You get the feeling that when the likes of Ambrose has a mic, he is actually going to same something interesting, that when the three are in the ring, they will actually make a REAL impact and change things. All of this is just good booking (as we know, chances are this is just another target for Super Cena to squash before his big Wrestlemania main event against the 40 year old movie star). But its the illusion that keeps us coming back, right? Fantastic entertainment.

Reigns was more convincing than ever before. The inflection on the word "decade" really surprised me. Gave some context to the burning rage inside this man, made him seem less like a random psycho and more like a dangerous young man on a mission. That promo was probably the biggest of Ambrose' career (first time with a live mic to lay things down, in the centre of the RAW ring) and he did not disappoint - always so much creativity in his work. Rollins was passable. He made his way through his promo with no real hic-ups, but lacked the intensity of the other two. I'm still of the camp that thinks Rollins is in the wrong role. He really isn't a convincing asshole psycho. He just looks like a kid who has fallen in with the wrong crowd, and is trying to impress his cool friends Dean and Roman. He's just in the wrong role.


----------



## Dusty Roids

yes definitely one of the most talented guys on the roster


----------



## DA

First time I've fallen asleep during RAW in months and I miss a promo from The Shield :mcgee1


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sorry but I will never understand why there's so mcuh love for the Shield. Maybe they were good in the indies (never saw too much from Ambrose but I did liked Rollins in ROH) but fuck they're horrible in WWE. It's not 100% their fault because the gimmick was just bad to start with (I mean, they are the fucking security guards of WWE :mcgee) plus they ruined the whole thing when Vince revealed Heyman paid them to help Punk - which means they're causing injustice by attacking innocent wrestlers for money.

But Eh, whatever.. AMBROSE IS GOD AND ROLLINS IS FUCKING AWESOME WHILE REIGNS IS TERRIBLE EVEN THOUGH HE IS THE ONLY THAT LOOKS LIKE A LEGIT TARGET FROM THEM~!

Wrestling fans.. :ti


----------



## Soulrollins

Tyler was always solid on the mic, why you surprise?


----------



## EmbassyForever

He never was very good. In ROH he was just bland as face and I'm not watching FCW so idk how he was there but I heard that he was medicore there too.


----------



## rockdig1228

checkcola said:


> Jim Ross defending 'the system'





WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> JR is not a fool, he is just not "your average fan." He has to hype up the farm system of which he is an active part and for him to discount it, as well as say that Moxley is above and beyond it all (even though it's true), would be to reveal extreme bias towards a guy that's only wrestled one match since coming on TV and probably tick off people in the NXT locker room/lower morale. So he has to say "you're uninformed."


^He's on point with this.

I wouldn't entirely discredit his statement though, but Ambrose certainly got the least out of developmental - hell, he was going to be pushed to the main roster without Rollins & Reigns last summer in the Foley angle... that tells you what management thought of him compared to the other two. Rollins has drastically improved as an all-around performer, largely due to the amount of time & attention he was given in FCW & NXT, so JR is right there. And well, Reigns was always a product of the system considering he didn't have pro wrestling experience before developmental.

I will say this though - Ambrose's time in developmental wasn't wasted, since he took the time to work on his body. He's much more muscular compared to his arrival in FCW, so I guess JR could take that road if he really wanted to... but yeah, I'm not sure he had as much to learn as the others, just maybe needed a bit of time to adjust.


----------



## AntUK

Compare the shields promo with the super steroid crews promo, which group looked like the "rookies"of the two? Great job by the shield let's just hope they come out if Sunday looking strong even if they don't win. If they can come through Sunday without being totally cena'ed I'll be happy .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

So the Cena Brigade has beaten The Shield two weeks in a row, one of them being the "go home"-show before Elimination Chamber.
This gives me a glimmer of hope that The Shield will come out victorious this sunday.


----------



## Asenath

Cmpunk91 said:


> JR's a fool


It's clear that Ambrose had the stuff from back in his Moxley days, but let's talk about Seth Rollins and his spot monkey 'gotta get my stuff in the match' wrestling style when he was Tyler Black. Sure, he had the look and the base materials, but for him FCW was the distillery that turned him into something commercially viable and set him up to be a top-flight star.


----------



## Da Silva

MrSmallPackage said:


> So the Cena Brigade has beaten The Shield two weeks in a row, one of them being the "go home"-show before Elimination Chamber.
> This gives me a glimmer of hope that The Shield will come out victorious this sunday.


Yeah, because Cena never dominates and no sells feuds. Hell, as far as Vince is concerned when they triple powerbombed Cena that was enough to make them look strong. I'm glad you have a some hope, and I hope you're right but they only thing I can really see is Cena pinning one of Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## Tony Tornado

checkcola said:


> Jim Ross defending 'the system'


LOL 

The first time Ambrose touched a microphone in FCW he was already better than 99% of the main roster. Someone please send JR some of his DGUSA promos.


----------



## x78

MrSmallPackage said:


> So the Cena Brigade has beaten The Shield two weeks in a row, one of them being the "go home"-show before Elimination Chamber.
> This gives me a glimmer of hope that The Shield will come out victorious this sunday.


You have to remember that we're dealing with John Cena. The guy who, after putting Ziggler over, proceeded to no-sell every single one of both his and Big E's finishers to win with one move on consecutive weeks. The guy who took a brutal, 20-minute beatdown from two men and an attempted screwjob at Over The Limit 2011 and won in a matter of seconds with one move. The guy who was beaten to a bloody mess for over 15 minutes by Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules 2012 and won with one move, a Fireman's carry slam, and then announced he would be taking time off only to dominate the product with shitty storylines for the rest of the year. I'll consider it a good result if Sunday's match ends in anything other than a burial.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

x78 said:


> You have to remember that we're dealing with John Cena. The guy who, after putting Ziggler over, proceeded to no-sell every single one of both his and Big E's finishers to win with one move on consecutive weeks. The guy who took a brutal, 20-minute beatdown from two men and an attempted screwjob at Over The Limit 2011 and won in a matter of seconds with one move. The guy who was beaten to a bloody mess for over 15 minutes by Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules 2012 and won with one move, a Fireman's carry slam, and then announced he would be taking time off only to dominate the product with shitty storylines for the rest of the year. I'll consider it a good result if Sunday's match ends in anything other than a burial.


Awh chucks, back to square one again I suppose.
Despair, here I come!


----------



## Amber B

Tony Tornado said:


> LOL
> 
> The first time Ambrose touched a microphone in FCW he was already better than 99% of the main roster. Someone please send JR some of his DGUSA promos.


He should go back even farther and look at his HWA or IPW promos.


----------



## DOPA

That Shield promo was fantastic. That was probably the strongest Rollins has been on the mic since he debuted and did really well. Reigns may not be the most articulate guy in the world but he is super intense and believable in the role he plays right now and we got to see a different side to him tonight, especially when he emphasized Cena has caused a decade of injustice.

Ambrose? What can I say, the guy flat out killed it. Simply awesome. The scary thing is is that I know that promo was only a taste of what he can do. Then again this isn't surprising to me in the least.

I'm hoping because the Shield got booked to take a beating from the faces 2 weeks in a row that they go over this Sunday at the Chamber but this is the WWE, so I won't hold on to that hope too dearly.


----------



## LuvDaBoo

Ambrose did a good job so did reigns as well. Rollins just seems forced to me. It's like he's trying too hard to look like a badass. Idk he may just soft-spoken.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony Tornado

I like all three of them but Reigns' intensity seems a bit forced and corny sometimes. Ambrose is clearly above the other two. The last part of his promo was outstanding. Would love to see them beat Cena but there's a very low chance of tat happening unfortunately.


----------



## The Smark One

Something is telling me that there will be a heel turn of Hulk Hogan proportion this Sunday (Cena will turn heel and "join"/"lead" The Shield.)


----------



## truk83

What if The Shield no show the match, and that leaves Sheamus, Cena, and Ryback in the ring. Would Vince call for a match between the 3 men? Winner gets a shot at the WWE title, or WHC the night after Mania. Ryback wins the match owning both Cena, and Sheamus in the process.


----------



## RatedR10

Was marking at the fact that we finally got an in-ring promo from The Shield and they didn't disappoint, especially Ambrose. Everything about it from Ambrose was fantastic. Rollins and Reigns impressed the hell out of me. All of them had more time to talk and none of them disappointed. It was just a great promo from all three and I look forward to even more from these guys in the near future leading up to Wrestlemania.

Curious to see what they'll do at Wrestlemania too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

More weird facial expressions from Dean Ambrose last night lol but I will admit all three did the promo very well


----------



## NeyNey

I marked so fucking hard when I heard they gonna speak to the WWE Universe. 
...and that promo was so amazing! :bateman
Almost kind of sad that WWE "wasted" their first live mic time with last week. 

I think Rollins was awesome. 
*LOVED* it. Really! 
Ambrose of course with his face and body expressions and his awesome voice... :datass:datass:datass
I had to look away when Reigns talked.
It was a bit different then the other times. Don't know, very strange.

And [email protected] the Shirt. 
The front looks kind of like they were in a hurry with it. :lol
... Whatevs, will *definitely* buy it next month.


----------



## Fact

Ambrose just showed an inch of what hé can do. Rollins was good. Had some great lines and his delivery was pretty decent for what people call a bad talker around here.

Reigns just was a bit baffled i think and definately nervous.

But was the best thing on Raw tonight. Looking forward for more of them...


----------



## Snothlisberger

Reigns was great. What are you people talking about? His intensity is legit. Then again, I only really see the indy marks hating on him


----------



## THANOS

WallofShame said:


> Reigns was great. What are you people talking about? His intensity is legit. Then again, I only really see the indy marks hating on him


He was great for sure and has been improving tremendously but I think anyone can honestly admit that he's still behind Ambrose and Rollins when it comes to mic work, but that's definitely not a slight to him because those two have been great-fantastic since this angle began.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose all looked, and sounded great. Even though Reigns shouldn't scream so much.


----------



## Gurter

rollins


----------



## TD Stinger

LuvDaBoo said:


> Ambrose did a good job so did reigns as well. Rollins just seems forced to me. It's like he's trying too hard to look like a badass. Idk he may just soft-spoken.


People (including myself) always compare Rollins to Jeff Hardy. Their voices are another comparison. Whenever you hear Hardy talk, you can never take him seriously. He is just so soft spoken and just sounds off. It's the same thing w/ Rollins. Seth can't help the way he talks or how his voice sounds, all he can do is modify it to fit his persona. Personally, it was always hard to watch him cut a promo in FCW/NXT b/c he sounded off and forced just using his natural voice. Now, you can tell he has worked hard on his speaking skills to match his heel persona.

When he does turn face, he will be much better off b/c it won't really mater how he sounds then b/c he will be able to rely on his ring ability and natural charisma.

You have to work w/ what God gives you. Ambrose has a raspy grating voice so naturally his gimmick is that of psychopath. 



WallofShame said:


> Reigns was great. What are you people talking about? His intensity is legit. Then again, I only really see the indy marks hating on him


When he actually just spoke, I thought he was very good. But he screamed way to much. All he needs to do is talk and scream "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!" at the end and he's golden.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

WallofShame said:


> Reigns was great. What are you people talking about? His intensity is legit. Then again, I only really see the indy marks hating on him


I agree.


----------



## TN Punk

I enjoyed it. Good to see Seth improve because he was so cringe worthy in NXT.


----------



## SinJackal

Why did Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins sound so effeminate on the mic on Raw this Monday?


----------



## Duke Silver

Looks like The Shield are gonna start getting more consistent mic time, if recent events are anything to go by. :mark:


----------



## Telos

My observation was Ambrose was natural and fluid as usual, Rollins was about as good as he was in his NXT promo, and Reigns seemed uncomfortable but conveyed intensity very well. I see the effort from all three and I feel like a proud papa watching them grow into their roles. I love The Shield and I really do hope that this Sunday won't be WWE's way of burying them out of the focus on the road to WrestleMania. I'm cautiously optimistic that that won't be the case, but we'll have to wait and see. I don't see any way Cena loses with him main eventing WM.


----------



## Evolution

Tony Tornado said:


> LOL
> 
> The first time Ambrose touched a microphone in FCW he was already better than 99% of the main roster. Someone please send JR some of his DGUSA promos.


Has nothing to do with his ability and all about how he translates the raw talent into a workable WWE style. He couldn't cut 98% of those promos in current WWE. He had to learn to fit the WWE system or be released or punished for going off the end in his stuff.

Relax. You're just misinterpreting what he was saying.

The best thing WWE and NXT did was hold off on him. He's been put in 100 times a better position now than he would of been in if he came in on his own, same with the others. You'd be ignorant not to acknowledge that.


----------



## VINT

Ambrose sounds like a drunk man talking true facts for some reason. Makes him unique I guess.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Love Dean Ambrose, he's amazing, he will be the main heel of the company in the near future. Rollins will be better as face, reigns can switch in between. Loving their current work.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

When Ambrose is on the stick, I cant look away. Dude is gold on the mic.


----------



## Banjo

Ambrose should stop being so goofy. He can be better than he is


----------



## ice_edge

*Seriously this Raw Shield promo just proved why they are the best heel stable since The Evolution. 

It's them against the system. Damn now I want to see how this whole thing ends. Whomever is booking this is booking pure gold so keep at it. *


----------



## Eddie Ray

Banjo said:


> Ambrose should stop being so goofy. He can be better than he is


hes always acted like this...nothing has changed...


----------



## Rhys3

Haven't really seen much of the 3 pre WWE days as I don't watch Indy shows or whatever they are called. Rollins and Reigns are good , But Ambrose is a star, since d-ry debuted in nxt all I seen on this forum was Ambrose this and Ambrose that and now I can see why. Raw this week was the first time I have seen him cut a promo in the E. from the moment he started talking I thought to myself this guy has something special about him I can't wait to see more of it. I just hope they don't get buried too deep sunday


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony Tornado

Evolution said:


> Has nothing to do with his ability and all about how he translates the raw talent into a workable WWE style. He couldn't cut 98% of those promos in current WWE. He had to learn to fit the WWE system or be released or punished for going off the end in his stuff.
> 
> Relax. You're just misinterpreting what he was saying.
> 
> The best thing WWE and NXT did was hold off on him. He's been put in 100 times a better position now than he would of been in if he came in on his own, same with the others. You'd be ignorant not to acknowledge that.


I'm not misinterpreting anything. Of course his time in developmental helped him but not promo-wise. The first promo he did on FCW, that "Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off everything" promo was already better than 99% of the roster could do and it was 100% WWE style. He did the adjusting all by himself because he's brilliant on the mic and always has been.


----------



## imthemountie

Yeah Ambrose is going to be huge in this company unless he or booking screws up badly.

He's got the IT factor for sure when he's on the mic I can't turn away.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Reigns and Rollins are benefiting greatly from The Shield but its holding Ambrose back. The more they let them talk, the more obvious it is that Ambrose is a step above the other two.


----------



## SDWarrior

Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut. Once you start seriously going bald, it's time to lose the long hair.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Ambrose is going to be huge. His mic skills alone are better than most people in the company. Looking forward to later down the line after a Shield break up, when Ambrose and Rollins can finally have a great match on WWE TV.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut. Once you start seriously going bald, it's time to lose the long hair.


absolutely not. its his hair that is part of his character. i've always preferred him with medium length hair because it makes him seem more unkempt.

-i suppose medium short is more appropriate.

he also isn't going bald >_< he has a big forehead ffs! hes always looked like that.
behold his gigantic forehead


----------



## Mephis

All three of these guys are amazing, including Rollins.


----------



## NeyNey

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut.


This shall never happen.


----------



## Itami

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut. Once you start seriously going bald, it's time to lose the long hair.


He looks way better with longer hair...



















His hair should always be bad. Fits his crazy persona.


----------



## jamal.

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut. Once you start seriously going bald, it's time to lose the long hair.


nope.gif


----------



## Kumail

THANOS said:


> The Shield promo was so epic I can't even put it into words! Everyone was great and Seth surprised me the most. The guy was amazing tonight and did way better than I expected of him. He lost his lisp (take notes swagger), had a very clear and well delivered tone, and added appropriate intensity and charisma to his words at the correct moments. That was by far his best promo yet and anyone critiquing it even a bit are being biased imo.
> 
> Ambrose obviously shinned the most but that's to be expected from him, and Reigns wasn't half bad.


Exactly how i feel. People are still ragging on Seth after this promo. I find that ridiculous. Everyone played their part in that promo. They all grew as characters and Seth, especially, improved his heel character. I felt the hate for him, because he had hate in his voice. Seth impressed the most imo.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

All this good build up for The Shield, coupled with that great promo on Monday could all be wasted if they get cut down by Cena, Ryback and Sheamus at EC


----------



## Stroker Ace

SDWarrior said:


> Ambrose seriously needs to get a haircut. Once you start seriously going bald, it's time to lose the long hair.


Bite your tongue.

If anything he needs to grow his hair back to shoulder length.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LOL at Ambrose going bald.


----------



## THANOS

SinJackal said:


> Why did Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins sound so effeminate on the mic on Raw this Monday?


You just love shitting on/critiquing talent eh? You'll even try and do it when what you're saying is the biggest stretch imaginable. You're saying they were sounding/acting effeminate on Monday? What part of anything they were doing was feminine? Dean making his usual facial expressions is all I can think of and it is obvious that he's being insane not feminine fpalm.


----------



## THANOS

Evolution said:


> Has nothing to do with his ability and all about how he translates the raw talent into a workable WWE style. He couldn't cut 98% of those promos in current WWE. He had to learn to fit the WWE system or be released or punished for going off the end in his stuff.
> 
> Relax. You're just misinterpreting what he was saying.
> 
> The best thing WWE and NXT did was hold off on him. He's been put in 100 times a better position now than he would of been in if he came in on his own, same with the others. You'd be ignorant not to acknowledge that.


Maybe you're right but maybe not. This can definitely be the case with loose cannon type promo workers such as Pillman, Steiner, Piper, etc. Who all tend to ramble a bit without some control. The same could have been expected from Moxley upon entering wwe but his very first promo in FCW seemed "very" wwe style and not unhinged at all, so either he made the adjustment all himself and didn't need any advisement, or officials pulled him aside and coached him on "less is more". I'm more likely to believe the former because it would probably be more beneficial for the officials to throw a new talent to the wolves and see what they have then tell someone who's already great at promos how to cut promos, without seeing them make their own adjustments first.

But hey who knows for sure? bama


----------



## TD Stinger

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns and Rollins are benefiting greatly from The Shield but its holding Ambrose back. The more they let them talk, the more obvious it is that Ambrose is a step above the other two.


Ambrose wouldn't be this far so early in his career if weren't for Rollins, Reigns, and The Shield. It's not holding him back, just the opposite. He is in a spot that most stars take years to get to. 



Eddie Ray said:


> absolutely not. its his hair that is part of his character. i've always preferred him with medium length hair because it makes him seem more unkempt.
> 
> -i suppose medium short is more appropriate.
> 
> *he also isn't going bald >_< he has a big forehead ffs! hes always looked like that.
> behold his gigantic forehead*


He looks like he has a big forehead b/c of a receding hair line.


----------



## Eddie Ray

TD Stinger said:


> He looks like he has a big forehead b/c of a receding hair line.


he isn't balding. even when you look at him when he was 22 in HWA he may have had super long hair but he had the exact same shaped forehead.


----------



## Bushmaster

I could see it now Dean Ambrose will be like Lebron with all these hairline jokes now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Has this thread turned into a discussion about Dean Ambrose's hair?!


----------



## Creepy Crawl

TD Stinger said:


> He looks like he has a big *forehead *b/c of a receding hair line.


Ambrose has a *fivehead.*.. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Has this thread turned into a discussion about Dean Ambrose's hair?!


 Dean Ambrose's hair discussion thread? :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> He looks way better with longer hair...


I remember when that video was first posted on youtube and watching that shit way too many times then wondering why the hell I was doing that.

Homeboy is so not my usual type aesthetically but like my type, Punk/Hardy/Edge/Rollins, he looks dirty and may or may not have a drug problem. :lmao

And he should never get a close crop haircut like he did during his last months on the indies. His head is way too round for that.

Rollins is still the prettiest of them all.


----------



## Eddie Ray

this or shorter is too short...he looks too 'joe average'


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Rollins is still the prettiest of them all.


Bleh, guys aren't supposed to be pretty anyway. Rollins is better looking for sure, but I don't find him to be sexy at all. I have weird fascination with eccentric people, so that just makes Ambrose way more attractive than Rollins. 

Btw, for anyone who might not have figured this out... Aside from some HWA videos of Moxley on Youtube, you can find many more if you type HWA: Pulse #1, 2, 3, 4 etc... till 40 or something. They are overlooked because you don't get it in the search immediately.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Heyman paid them to do work, so does that kinda go against their injustice thing, or is there something I am missing? I should probably re watch their recent promos again. This would be their second big match, and I know they wanna keep Cena strong, so it's hard to determine what will happen in this match come Sunday.


----------



## Eddie Ray

OMG THIS IS THE MOST HIDEOUS THING I'VE EVER FUCKING SEEN!


----------



## Itami

All of them look like Rollins. :lmao

Idk about you, but that kinda shows appreciation for them more than anything. Stupid Ryback.


----------



## NeyNey

Saw it earlier, fucking love it!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Shield will gonna rip it apart and stuff his mouth with it while screaming "We just feed you more Ryback... HOW DOES IT TASTE?!?! SWALLOW IT BITCH!" . :ambrose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Lol reminds me of the 18 seconds shirt.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

That is awful. RVD wouldn't stand for this shit with his singlets!


----------



## Amber B

Why are there two Tommy Dreamers and the Masked Magician on the back of Ryback's ass?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Rollins is fine when his hair is pulled back and his mouth is shut, but dat giraffe neck though.

Ambrose has that "I'll bang you into oblivion" hotness about him and the "I don't give a fuck" vibe which puts him above the other two.

That's seriously the singlet Ryback's wearing? Oh god that looks atrocious and it looks nothing like either of them...except for Rollins, slightly.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i need fucking eye bleach from that singlet...and orange? everything about that singlet is wrong...jesus fucking christ...


----------



## RatedR10

That singlet is fucking terrible. :lmao They DO all look like Seth Rollins, what is this shit? LOL.


----------



## Amber B

iDogBea said:


> Rollins is fine when his hair is pulled back and his mouth is shut, but dat giraffe neck though.
> 
> Ambrose has that "I'll bang you into oblivion" hotness about him and the "I don't give a fuck" vibe which puts him above the other two.
> 
> That's seriously the singlet Ryback's wearing? Oh god that looks atrocious and it looks nothing like either of them...except for Rollins, slightly.


He does have a Stretch Armstrong neck but I still would. Look wise, I prefer Ambrose/Moxley circa 2009-early 2011 but he's the type where you'll hit it a couple of times but only if you secretly have a stun gun or pepper spray near by just in case his cuckoo ass tries something.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> He does have a Stretch Armstrong neck but I still would. Look wise, I prefer Ambrose/Moxley circa 2009-early 2011 but he's the type where you'll hit it a couple of times but only if you secretly have a stun gun or pepper spray near by just in case his cuckoo ass tries something.


I would with Seth...once,because as I said he is cute, but he comes off odd especially in those candid pics. Getting that "Blaine from Glee" thing from him.

Agreed that Moxley legit does not seem right in the head and I do feel I'd have to sleep with one eye open around him, but something tells me the sex beforehand would be worth putting up with his psychotic tendencies.


----------



## shought321

This thread has gone off the rails.


----------



## THANOS

shought321 said:


> This thread has gone off the rails.


Agreed :lol. First there was an indepth discussion on Ambrose and his receeding/naturally high hairline, which has now transformed into a cost/benefit analysis on his "would bang" sex appeal :lmao. It's fine though, stranger things have been discussed lol.

On a side note, I kind of wish I still had my long rocker hair and have missed it for the past 6 years or so . It used to be long black with platinum streaks and now ranges between CM Punk-like buzzcut and spiked nexus Punk style lol.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Can anyone give me the link to that fan made SHIELD shirt ; the one that says Sierra Hotel etc etc down the side of it.

the WWE made one sucks.

I cant find the fan made one anywhere.


----------



## Smoogle

wow this thread has been taken to furry level fandom talking about what reasons you'd have to sex certain members fucking odd unless the two are chicks talking about it.


----------



## Amber B

I'm a girl who will openly objectify men the same way the guys on here do it to the chicks. My name being Amber should have been a big enough hint that I have a uterus.

Appearance and/or appeal towards the opposite sex has always had a place in the wrestling business and with the fans. The gimmicks of Rick Rude, HBK, Venis, etc are proof of that. The girls aren't getting implants because it will help them run the ropes better.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Guys can talk about jerking off to every other diva in every other post in every other thread.

Yet when the girls do it, the thread is automatically ruined. The female posters don't have a "Men of Wrestling" section where we can do that shit.

This thread is the only place I can happily splooge over Mox. If you dont like it, skip over the post or skip the thread completely.


----------



## Headliner

I think it's hot when females talk about men who can get it. Women can be just as fun in their talk about the opposite sex as men. In reality they are probably more fun.

OMG this thread is ruined!!!!! Ol' sausage fest, wanting to spend time with Big Bubba in prison ass dudes in here. :ti


----------



## Hoxsfan206

Not one person said the thread is ruined, stop being so sensitive girls.


----------



## kennedy=god

All this salivating over Dean Ambrose will do is give a new sense of confidence to schizophrenics and mentally unstable men everywhere, long may it continue.

Not so much the case for Rollins and Reigns though. Nobody wants to hear about tall, dark and handsome men being attractive.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Amber B said:


> I'm a girl who will openly objectify men the same way the guys on here do it to the chicks. My name being Amber should have been a big enough hint that I have a uterus.
> 
> Appearance and/or appeal towards the opposite sex has always had a place in the wrestling business and with the fans. The gimmicks of Rick Rude, HBK, Venis, etc are proof of that. The girls aren't getting implants because it will help them run the ropes better.


Preach, Amber. If we wanna faint over a guy's hair flip, sexy voice, mischievous looks, and banging body that is our prerogative. We don't say anything when the countless breasts or jiggling butt gifs and pics are posted in threads, so they should just "no sell" our girl talk just like we "no sell" theirs. Besides, there is no Guys of Wrestling section to hide our desires in.

:angel


----------



## Aficionado

It's simple. Dean Ambrose gives me butterflies.


----------



## Smoogle

Well that clarifies it for me just didn't know what the hell was going on in this thread for a minute but i suppose that is one of the main reasons a casual female fan would watch wrestling because she thinks a certain wrestler is sexy.

anyways back to the shield lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Funny how Cena stole that sword line from The Shield


----------



## rbhayek

So you girls like the crazy hair crazy type that Dean Ambrose sports eh? 

Anyways. Back to wrestling. Hope the Shield at least look strong this Sunday even if they lose.


----------



## Snothlisberger

I'm a straight male and even I think Ambrose is hot.


----------



## Tiger4959879

Yeah the shield are okay


----------



## Amber B

Smoogle said:


> Well that clarifies it for me just didn't know what the hell was going on in this thread for a minute but i suppose that is one of the main reasons a casual female fan would watch wrestling because she thinks a certain wrestler is sexy.
> 
> anyways back to the shield lol


For casual female fans, yes and understandably so. I've been watching for 20 years now and all of the nonsensical fuckery over the last 5-6 years has led me to watch wrestling out of habit and for aesthetic reasons. It keeps me sane.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Roman Reigns continues to be thbe surprise package of this group, I'm not saying he's the best, because obviously he's the least experienced of the trio, but he's come on a long way since their debut, I love his intensity. Rollins to me, just screams babyface, he doesn't strike me as a heel at all, I could imagine him breaking off first from the group, he'll probably end up tagging with Cena! Having not known much about Ambrose apart from people bigging him up in the NXT threads, I'm slowly coming round to him, but I think WWE will restrict him, mic work in particular, he doesn't need to be reading off a script.


----------



## truk83

Their promo on Raw was cringe worthy, and I have heard better from all of them. These three men just don't mesh with another. They would all be better off on their own, especially Ambrose.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

ashes11 said:


> Roman Reigns continues to be thbe surprise package of this group, I'm not saying he's the best, because obviously he's the least experienced of the trio, but he's come on a long way since their debut, I love his intensity. Rollins to me, just screams babyface, he doesn't strike me as a heel at all, I could imagine him breaking off first from the group, he'll probably end up tagging with Cena! Having not known much about Ambrose apart from people bigging him up in the NXT threads, I'm slowly coming round to him, but I think WWE will restrict him, mic work in particular, he doesn't need to be reading off a script.


I agree here, Reigns has surprised me the most. I think 'intensity' is the perfect word to use, as you mentioned. He just has that in-your-face attitude, and it's working for him.


----------



## rockdig1228

truk83 said:


> Their promo on Raw was cringe worthy, and I have heard better from all of them. These three men just don't mesh with another. They would all be better off on their own, especially Ambrose.


I completely disagree - I felt it was their best work as a group to date, especially Rollins. He seemed very comfortable and I felt that he really meant what he was saying. As for not meshing, I think that's mainly because we've seen previous work from each individual and it's still odd to see them as a group (especially with Rollins/Ambrose's history), but they're coming along quite nicely. They've been given a prominent spot on the show and it's obvious WWE has faith in them to put them up against main eventers. 

I also disagree that they'd be better off on their own - Reigns certainly would not because his involvement in the Shield helps mask some of his weaknesses. The beauty of having Rollins & Ambrose together to start is that we will eventually see the downward spiral into a feud, which will be very exciting. While I think Ambrose would have been fine on his own, the disintegration of the Shield should be a nice piece of storytelling if they do it right and will benefit everyone's career more than if they had started out as singles guys.

I really don't see how you can continue to be so negative about this angle and at this point, it feels like you're voicing an opinion just to be contrary. I understand we all have our own stance, but I find it extremely telling that you've had little, if any at all, positive things to say in this thread. We can nitpick something to death, but once we do that, it's no longer fun any more.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber, IDogBea, LovelyElle890... (Y) :bateman

I would rep you all but... I can't. :kane











BarrettBarrage said:


> Can anyone give me the link to that fan made SHIELD shirt ; the one that says Sierra Hotel etc etc down the side of it.
> 
> the WWE made one sucks.
> 
> I cant find the fan made one anywhere.


This one?










--> http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/leftover/shield-tee/


----------



## Asenath

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I agree here, Reigns has surprised me the most. I think 'intensity' is the perfect word to use, as you mentioned. He just has that in-your-face attitude, and it's working for him.


I like Reigns about 20 times more than I expected to. (I honestly spent the first month or so being salty about Chris Hero/Kassius Ohno not being invited to the party. But then I got over it.) But he needs to be a little more subtle in his acting. His non-verbal communication is brilliant. When he's reading his lines, it works. But he needs to dial it back just a touch on the shouting. 

Just a touch. Ah, well. That's what happens when you let green talent in on things. He's gotten much better than when he started, and I expect he'll improve.

He sure is pretty. Wish he'd dry his hair before he comes to the ring, though. I bet it's got some bounce and shine to it when it's tended properly.

As for other hotnesses, Seth Rollins does not have a giraffe neck. It's swanlike, and appropriate for the rest of his graceful limbs and movements. And while I love watching Moxley/Ambrose in-character insanity -- the laid back, rambling, good-natured guy he seems to be in his pre-WWE shoots and podcast interviews is far more to my taste.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie Ray said:


> he isn't balding. even when you look at him when he was 22 in HWA he may have had super long hair but he had the exact same shaped forehead.


For the love of God I hate turning this into discussion about his hair but damn it I'm that stubborn! You show me a picture of him at 22. Here is a picture of him at 27 (or 26):










He is balding! Literally, it's clear as day. Just look at the picture, you can see exposed scalp. He is balding or has been balding. I mean I'm not knocking him. Nearly every man starts balding at some point. I'm not say saying anything bad about him. He will be a big star. He may never lose any more hair than he already has. But he has lost some hair. For the love of God admit so I can stop talking about his damn hair! Please !

Now that I'm done w/ my rant on his hair, I will say that I'm surprised that Team Cena has gotten the upper hand on The Shield two weeks in a row. Usually, the team who would lose looks most dominant on the go home show. But since Team Cena has looked strong both weeks, that says to me that The Shield might win (not clean of course).


----------



## Aficionado

truk83 said:


> Their promo on Raw was cringe worthy, and I have heard better from all of them. These three men just don't mesh with another. They would all be better off on their own, especially Ambrose.


If it is based on opinion, you can't be wrong. If you don't agree with that, you're wrong.

With thay said, "cringe-worthy" is a word I would use to describe the babyface team's promo. It had no clout, and barely pumped the average fan into ordering the PPV. Ryback added nothing but his lame feeding schtick, Sheamus said something about getting their own justice, and Cena basically stole the sword line Ambrose used to promote their last match.

The Shield however were intense and deliberate. If you are a young child cheering for Cena, they made you second guess him comming out on top. It's no secret they will do great on their own, but until then, they are doing a fantastic job as a group. This promo was no different and served it's purpose perfectly.

Maybe they have done better in the past, but show me the part where they were given 5 minutes in front of 10 000+ people along with millions of people watching them on a live TV feed. This is only the beginning of the greatness that these three are proving to be.


----------



## sbuch

I'm watching the promo now for a second time and I'm loving this angle even more. "The JOHN CENA PROBLEM" is a a great concept and is continuation from CM Punk's promos and character since his shoot promo. The Voice of the Voiceless was speaking for The Shield before they could speak for themselves and now they have arrived in the WWE via the very man who motivated them in the first place.

I think Triple H and his people in the back are trying to bring an edgier style to the WWE and they are slowly doing so with CM Punk, Heyman, Lesnar and The Shield. This past week's promo may've felt weird and off to some people but that is because you are just pretty much brain washed for the past 10 years. Conscious of what is going on or not, if you still watch the media and pay attention to what HAPPENS ON TV, the effects of the WWE's creative strategy will take hold over you because you are subjecting yourself to the material, no matter what you think you think of it. 

The Shield is something more than most people think it is. Nexus was too cartoony after the initial debut and failed to deliver mostly because of their jobbing to Cena, but The Shield has a real chance to do something different. This isn't 2009, it's 2013, Cena is almost 5 years older, Vince is older, Linda is OUT OF THE SENATE RACES FOR GOOD, and Triple H and crew are slowly taking over. Changes with developmental, more focus on indy talent and creating CHARACTERS and developing personalities all has me believing SOMEONE SOMEWHERE IN THE WWE KNOWS THEY NEED TO CHANGE THEIR MARKET TO AN OLDER DEMO. The kids who loved Cena in 2006-2008 are now anywheres from 13-17, maybe older.

Who knows, though maybe The Shield will just job to the Cartoon Krew Sunday and that will be that


----------



## hazuki

Believe


----------



## DA

NeyNey said:


>


:bateman



TD Stinger said:


> He is balding! Literally, it's clear as day.


I'm afraid that due to family genetics my hair will start balding like this one day in the future too. Dean Ambrose is now my hero. He and I, two complicated and troubled fellows who go through life on the outside of society, looking in at everyone else, wishing that we too, could have a luxurious head of hair.

enaldo


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ambrose is just slowly beginning the metamorphosis into a certain somebody.

:austin

'Ice Cold' Dean Ambrose


----------



## Eddie Ray

i have that top


----------



## Cmpunk91

The Shield are gonna go over at EC, then at WM they should beat DX ( new age outlaws and xpac ) and that will help solidify them.


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that due to family genetics my hair will start balding like this one day in the future too. Dean Ambrose is now my hero. He and I, two complicated and troubled fellows who go through life on the outside of society, looking in at everyone else, wishing that we too, could have a luxurious head of hair.
> 
> enaldo


Don't know what's so bad about receding hairlines. 
Many of my friends have it, they just don't splash their hair back with styling gel (or sweat lol).
I personally adore such "disfigurements". :yum: 
Self confidence is everything, yo.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Forgive me as I have limited knowledge about this, but if you tend to grow a lot of hair can you have a receding hairline that soon in age?

I remember seeing Mox on Velocity and he had a shitload of hair and I know it wasn't that many years ago, maybe 7 or 8 max.


----------



## Lord Stark

People lose their hair at a young age for a variety of reasons, mostly stress or genetics. Dean can always try Rogaine if it gets worse.


----------



## Eddie Ray

this was him 2 years ago with short hair...no way it receded that quickly in 2 years.








2012. 

I don't think it is receding but slicked back hair isn't very flattering for him. he should have his wild fringe back.

-also some of it is probably scars from his CZW/IPW days. Punk has scars on his head where hair no longer grows and if you have seen any of Dean's indie work you will know just how much he used to bleed from the head and by how much.
example given


----------



## El_Absoluto

Well... this thread fucking sucks.

If people rather talk about Ambrose's hairline than the shield's chamber match... then... I don't know, guess Im in the wrong forum


----------



## Trifektah

My older brother had the receding hair line thing going in his mid 20's and then it stopped falling out any further, it's been the same for like ten years now.


----------



## Asenath

El_Absoluto said:


> Well... this thread fucking sucks.
> 
> If people rather talk about Ambrose's hairline than the shield's chamber match... then... I don't know, guess Im in the wrong forum


It's like you didn't read _any_ of the Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread in the NXT forum.


----------



## Duke Silver

If you think this thread sucks, try going into the GOAT thread. It'll give you a little perspective.


----------



## Eddie Ray

El_Absoluto said:


> Well... this thread fucking sucks.
> 
> If people rather talk about Ambrose's hairline than the shield's chamber match... then... I don't know, guess Im in the wrong forum


stop being a grinch...


----------



## Stroker Ace

El_Absoluto said:


> Well... this thread fucking sucks.
> 
> If people rather talk about Ambrose's hairline than the shield's chamber match... then... I don't know, guess Im in the wrong forum


Dude it's Thursday, not Sunday. We can only predict what's going to happen in the match for so many posts before it gets repetitive.

Come back tomorrow when we discuss Dean's Smackdown promo and once again make the same predictions about the Chamber match.


----------



## Eddie Ray

iDogBea said:


> Dude it's Thursday, not Sunday. We can only predict what's going to happen in the match for so many posts before it gets repetitive.
> 
> Come back tomorrow when we discuss Dean's Smackdown promo and once again make the same predictions about the Chamber match.


lol! are we that organized now? XD got a fucking schedule and we're sticking to it!...I love this thread *happy sigh*


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eddie Ray said:


> lol! are we that organized now? XD got a fucking schedule and we're sticking to it!...I love this thread *happy sigh*


As sad as it is, we are lol. We use the down time to just talk about how hot and talented Seth and Mox are, which I am perfectly fine with. :

I gotta rep you for the pics from his interview, it's my favorite because you get to see him being his normal self, all goofy and adorable.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

NeyNey said:


> Amber, IDogBea, LovelyElle890... (Y) :bateman
> 
> I would rep you all but... I can't. :kane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --> http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/leftover/shield-tee/


YES! that's the one, thank you.

I also enjoy your posts in general, they're always cheerful and optimistic about Ambrose and the Shield instead of dark and depressing like many of this forum ; including my self when things go wrong for my favorites.
Just refreshing really.


----------



## Amber B

iDogBea said:


> As sad as it is, we are lol. We use the down time to just talk about how hot and talented Seth and Mox are, which I am perfectly fine with. :
> 
> I gotta rep you for the pics from his interview, it's my favorite because you get to see him being his normal self, all goofy and adorable.


That shoot is a mindfuck and I'm convinced that he has taken acting lessons somewhere during his career. Whenever I hear/see him in out of character interviews, he sounds like a typical stoner dude that says "like" every 20 seconds but in his promos, there's no "like" in sight and homeboy is shutting it down with a dramatic monologue. Da fuck?


----------



## Itami

He sounds like a douche in real interviews, and I pretty much love him for it.


----------



## Asenath

This guy:

















Amber B said:


> That shoot is a mindfuck and I'm convinced that he has taken acting lessons somewhere during his career. Whenever I hear/see him in out of character interviews, he sounds like a typical stoner dude that says "like" every 20 seconds but in his promos, there's no "like" in sight and homeboy is shutting it down with a dramatic monologue. Da fuck?


I know, right? ASTONISHING.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> He sounds like a douche in real interviews, and I pretty much love him for it.


Weird. I get the opposite impression of him. If anything, Rollins comes across a little douchey out of character, at least when he was on Formspring all the time. 



Asenath said:


> This guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? ASTONISHING.


And that's about 10 minutes into the interview.


----------



## TKOK

i wonder how this match will turn out, You need almost everybody involved on Cena's team to look good and The Sheild need to look good too.


----------



## Asenath

TKOK said:


> i wonder how this match will turn out, You need almost everybody involved on Cena's team to look good and The Sheild need to look good too.


Oh, right. We're meant to be talking wrestling.

Sadly, I've already mentally chalked the L into the Shield's column. I just don't see any way around it. It will be acceptable to me if they at least get some vicious looking offense in before Ryback stomps around and smashes poor Seth into the ground.

(It's going to be Seth, because Ryback can't lift Roman Reigns and Ambrose has already taken the pin from Ryback.)


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> That shoot is a mindfuck and I'm convinced that he has taken acting lessons somewhere during his career. Whenever I hear/see him in out of character interviews, he sounds like a typical stoner dude that says "like" every 20 seconds but in his promos, there's no "like" in sight and homeboy is shutting it down with a dramatic monologue. Da fuck?


Well when you put it like that it is odd how he switches up his talking depending on the situation. Then again he was taking swigs of beer every 5 minutes so he could've been buzzed.



Itami said:


> He sounds like a douche in real interviews, and I pretty much love him for it.


Really? I didn't get that vibe from this interview, although I have yet to watch the one he gave over the phone. If anything to me he acts pretty much how Amber described him, a teenage stoner. Like Silent Bob's partner Jay.
------------

Alright let me add some wrestling talk into this. As far as how the match can go it's either win or lose. I really don't wanna see them lose as they gain more from winning then Ryback, Sheamus and Cena would, but it looks to be headed in that direction.

Ambrose is eating the pin in this for sure.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Weird. I get the opposite impression of him. If anything, Rollins comes across a little douchey out of character, at least when he was on Formspring all the time.


In pictures that seems to be true... but I get the impression that there are some truths to him saying he likes banging ugly chicks/18's sluts (which he said in the interview) and all the shit he did with Trina Michaels leave me to believe he really is a douche. The video where a fan shouts to Trina that she a cum whore or whatever, and he's nodding and saying great! (Y) 

Or maybe he plays an asshole so well that it sometimes gets to me. 


As for the match... I'm going with a DQ win for Team Superbabyfaces, honestly. There's no way they're losing. Either way, I'm hoping they can pull a good match not being a TLC match and all.


----------



## NeyNey

Asenath said:


> This guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? ASTONISHING.


I thought you were at work? :lol

I love how Ambrose talks OOC. 
It's just... I don't know.
While watching that interview I sometimes felt like a little kid listen to his grandparents interesting exciting stories. 
And he can.. I don't know how you say it in english, he can tell things so good. He is an awesome explainer, too. And to make sure you really understand his actions he speaks verbosely. 
And you can hear the enthusiasm and excitment in his voice, when he tells something, he enjoyed or loves to remember. 


> i wonder how this match will turn out, You need almost everybody involved on Cena's team to look good and The Sheild need to look good too.


It will be a fest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

As for this Sunday at EC, unfortunately it's time for the Shield to get :buried, courtesy of :cena4, :ryback, and Sheamus.

AKA Team Tool.


----------



## Amber B

I just can't see WWE having Cena and 'em (that's what I'm calling this team) losing. At all. Especially when his big ass is going to Mania for a title match and those other two will probably have higher profile matches. 

Who's eating the pin? Ambrose. Who will get killed? Rollins. Who's going to crack skulls and look like a swag ass bitch? Reigns.



Itami said:


> In pictures that seems to be true... but I get the impression that there are some truths to him saying he likes banging ugly chicks/18's sluts (which he said in the interview) and all the shit he did with Trina Michaels leave me to believe he really is a douche. The video where a fan shouts to Trina that she a cum whore or whatever, and he's nodding and saying great! (Y)


Trina Michaels is a porn star so of course the fans will say that. She was basically the Jasmine St Claire of DGUSA. Part of his gimmick in DGUSA was to get the trashiest women to accompany him ringside and pretty much abuse/humiliate them. Not disputing the type of broads he bangs but I'm just speaking on how I haven't felt a hint of douche in his non kayfabe interviews. I get more rambling and ADHD than douche.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I have no doubt if they lose it will be Ambrose taking the pin. Probably after being hit by every ones finisher too. Rollins will be out somewhere and Reigns probably would have been put through one of the pods. 

Saying that, Austin was beaten by Triple H the PPV before he beat The Rock at WM17, funnily enough by turning heel. So it wouldn't be out of question for the super heroes to lose.


----------



## Bushmaster

Could a loss happen and eventually lead to Ryback and Cena tension. I just think its to predictable that Cena's team wins so something unexpected could happen. Or am I just sill and should accept Shield will be broken.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Soupman Prime said:


> Could a loss happen and eventually lead to Ryback and Cena tension. I just think its to predictable that Cena's team wins so something unexpected could happen. Or am I just sill and should accept Shield will be broken.


I had that idea too.

Create some rift between them to lead to the inevitable feud we will get after Cena wins the title back at Wrestlemania. It will eventually lead to the "pass the torch" moment at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Trina Michaels is a porn star so of course the fans will say that.


You really do have a habit of saying shit I already I know. Wasn't exactly surprised the fan said that...wasn't even the point. Still his manners doesn't come off as a good guy to me. 

I think a slight advantage The Shield have when it comes to losing is that they don't have many matches in general. They're just randomly beating somebody in the ring, or they get paid to do so for certain people. Point is, if they lose, it might not be such a terrible loss if they continue their trend and have Cena and other wrestler think they're a bit problematic because they won't quit. They could even come back stronger from it, getting new tactics and whatnot. It's all about how they go about really.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> You really do have a habit of saying shit I already I know. Wasn't exactly surprised the fan said that... Still his manners doesn't come off as a good guy to me.


:kobe Because I should automatically be aware of the depth of your Ambrose knowledge? Relax. He isn't supposed to come off as a good guy or have any redeemable qualities.


----------



## Itami

If I'm going out of my way and talk about Trina Michaels of all people, you better know I have a little more knowledge than that.  


Amber B said:


> He isn't supposed to come off as a good guy or have any redeemable qualities.


I'm confused... are you telling me his character isn't supposed to be good????!

haha, ok I'm just playing around.


----------



## Bushmaster

Cookie Monster said:


> I had that idea too.
> 
> Create some rift between them to lead to the inevitable feud we will get after Cena wins the title back at Wrestlemania. It will eventually lead to the "pass the torch" moment at Wrestlemania 30.


Yeah you would think Ryback is alittle upset that Cena eliminated him at the rumble. they could even possibly have Sheamus and Ryback argue leading to a loss.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

truk83 said:


> Their promo on Raw was cringe worthy, and I have heard better from all of them. These three men just don't mesh with another. They would all be better off on their own, especially Ambrose.


I agree. Ambrose was average and forced, while Rollins and Reigns were horrible. All 3 are much, much better. Well, actually Rollins just sucks.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Soupman Prime said:


> Could a loss happen and eventually lead to Ryback and Cena tension. I just think its to predictable that Cena's team wins so something unexpected could happen. Or am I just sill and should accept Shield will be broken.


Yep... and I guess we could see certain things happen all because of Wrestlemania. If it was any other time of year this match could go in certain ways but because 1. Cena is moving to WM main event and 2. WM matches need to be set up, it will be very interesting to where The Shield's direction will go.

What do I mean? Well the Austin/HHH feud finished at No Way out just before WM. Even though Austin lost the match (well both men collapsed and HHH happened to fall on Austin for the final fall), it seemed to be all forgotten only days later moving into WM as HHH who had beaten Austin, the Royal Rumble winner, went straight on to feud with the Undertaker.... even so far as to distract Undertaker in losing a match to Austin only a few weeks after the 3 stages of hell. 

So what do I mean? Well when it comes to WM build, the year long feuds that had been set up etc. seem to be thrown aside for big blockbuster matches that will be setup for the event. So when it comes to the Shield's storyline will it also go this way? Will the Shield's story also be wiped out because we have to set up for Cena/Rock, Brock vs. ?? and all the other matches?

Will Shield be destroyed at Elimination Chamber and never seen as a group again?

Will the Shield win, and make Cena do what Austin did and turn heel in order to beat the Rock? (I know, I know, Cena ain't turnin' no heel)

Will the Shield simply lose, only to brush off the loss and feud with someone else?

I really hope the Shield continues after Elimination Chamber and deosn't get swept under the huge rug called the WM card.


----------



## Stroker Ace

If they lose the Shield hopefully will just brush it off and continue what they're doing, they're like cockroaches. With Cena out of the picture after this match sense he has Rock to worry about, Shield can move on to the other two or insert themselves in the Rock/Cena feud Part 2 in order to add another element.

I dont see anything happening with Team Face during this match, there isnt going to be any tension between any of them and honestly I hope not because a potential Ryback/Cena feud does not sound exciting.


----------



## SNUZ

The Shield will disband just like Nexus, and the members may end up like Michael Taver (unemployed), or jobbers (like Gabriel, Slater). If they are lucky, ONE of them may obtain mid-card status such as Wade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SNUZ said:


> The Shield will disband just like Nexus, and the members may end up like Michael Taver (unemployed), or jobbers (like Gabriel, Slater). If they are lucky, ONE of them may obtain mid-card status such as Wade.


Seriously doubt that happens. If so, WWE wasted alot of time on them in developmental.


----------



## Cre5po

Thought it was a good promo, Ambrose is just intense, Rollins at times is a bit flat and dull - Reigns has surprised me, think he's been pretty good, just needs to work on his mic work, seems a bit too forced 

Funny how some people here now hate The Shield whereas before they were the best thing since sliced bread, can't win with the IWC tbh


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

SNUZ said:


> The Shield will disband just like Nexus, and the members may end up like Michael Taver (unemployed), or jobbers (like Gabriel, Slater). If they are lucky, ONE of them may obtain mid-card status such as Wade.


This is a ridiculous and incorrect post, and we both know it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I enjoy the Shield. But I do wish they would have them wrestle alittle bit more. I know that will be coming in the oncoming months, but still I'm pretty excited about them wrestling more consistently. Especially Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Lord Stark

SNUZ said:


> The Shield will disband just like Nexus, and the members may end up like Michael Taver (unemployed), or jobbers (like Gabriel, Slater). If they are lucky, ONE of them may obtain mid-card status such as Wade.


The company is big on all 3. They're not going anywhere after the stable is done. Reigns, in particular, I can see getting a big push, because of his look and build, he's also pretty intense on the mic.


----------



## Aficionado

I have yet to read one single intelligent comment from those who aren't sitting on The Shield's bandwagon.

More specifically, I have yet to come across a legitimate reason or solid basis as to why I shouldn't be singing their praises.


----------



## Asenath

Ryback and The Shield are inextricably tied in their development. This Sunday we'll figure out if the Shield was created to aggrandize Ryback, or if Ryback is being sacrificed to put The Shield over.

(And, to some extent, whether Vince or Hunter is the stronger patron in the Byzantine behind the scenes political world these days.)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I enjoy the Shield. But I do wish they would have them wrestle alittle bit more. I know that will be coming in the oncoming months, but still I'm pretty excited about them wrestling more consistently. Especially Rollins and Ambrose.


This is something I'd like to see more of as well. We know that Rollins and Ambrose can put on great matches (not sure about Reigns), so it would be nice to see them in singles matches on Raw with the others at ringside.


----------



## fabi1982

I think it wont make much sense at the moment to let them have singles matches. they are the shield and they should perform just as that, nothing more nothing less. they will have lots of singles matches once they split up, but for now I think wwe is doing a good story with them (hopefully it will continue after this sunday).


----------



## Itami

Just watched the SD promo and it was perfect!!! Ambrose was all kinds of hot and I'm glad the other guys didn't talk. 8*D

Btw, now that I think about it, Cena/Ryback/Sheamus has gotten the upper-hand twice now, so Shield might actually be winning one way or another... maybe with the help of a forth member?


----------



## JY57

4th member entering the picture. I cans ee that happening


----------



## Asenath

I will only accept this as the 4th member:


----------



## Itami

D'aww that's too cute.


----------



## Asenath

I was looking for the flimsiest of pretexts to post that top pic when I saw it, TBQH. Seth's Yorkie looks like my parents' Yorkie, and I am awfully partial to the breed.


----------



## Itami

I like your vocabulary Asenath.

Man those pictures makes me think Seth should really cut his hair at some point when he makes it huge. Shorter, slick would look nice on him. He has a good face for it. It's rare for good looking guys to cut their hair and not look even better.










That could potentially look badass on him.


----------



## Asenath

I just wish he would moisturize. That bleached patch looks crispy as hell. I want to hold him down and put some hot oil on him.

(And thank you.)


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> I just wish he would moisturize. That bleached patch looks crispy as hell. I want to hold him down and put some hot oil on him.


hahaha I get a flamboyant vibes from you. (I'm assuming you're a guy btw.)


----------



## Asenath

That's the sweetest thing anyone's said to me all day.

But I am a lady.


----------



## Itami

Oh would've been better if you were a guy. 

JKJK (_not really_)

OHAND TO AVOID BITCHING... SHIELD VS RYBACK SHEAMUS CENA HOW ABOUT THAT MATCH HUH GUYS!!! HEEHEHE


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> Oh would've been better if you were a guy.
> 
> JKJK (_not really_)
> 
> OHAND TO AVOID BITCHING... SHIELD VS RYBACK SHEAMUS CENA HOW ABOUT THAT MATCH HUH GUYS!!! HEEHEHE


im still in a state of denial about that match...lalalalala


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> im still in a state of denial about that match...lalalalala


Here. Have a picture of Dolph Ziggler's baby brother holding the 4th member of The Shield:


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



Guys, that promo of Ambrose on SmackDown was so nice. :bateman The ring is totally his element.



Also, I'm so excited for that damn EC match.
It feels like it is tomorrow, but there are 2 more days. :vettel
But enough time to decide which food I'm gonna buy after work when I come home to watch that spectacle of epiphany.


----------



## Itami

The intensity of his eyes in particular was amazing in that promo.



Spoiler: PIC


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the Beatdown on SD. I just love when guys are doing whatever in the ring then you hear Sierra,Hotel,India,Echo,Lima,Delta. Then the guys in the ring just kinda prepare for the inevitable, I def prefer that way over the lights out Beatdown or surprise ones we have seen.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> The intensity of his eyes in particular was amazing in that promo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PIC


I wanna stick my finger in that dimple.


----------



## Boygirl

They will break up in EC after their loss from the SuperTeam.

Then, they will have a three-way match in Mania to determine the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Boygirl said:


> They will break up in EC after their loss from the SuperTeam.
> 
> Then, they will have a three-way match in Mania to determine the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.


Not gonna happen. Why would they break them up this early while they're on such a roll? Hopefully they'll stay together for a while.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Asenath said:


> I will only accept this as the 4th member:


Holy fuck that dog is amazingly cute.


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> I wanna stick my finger in that dimple.


Ok if that's all you wanna do to his face, that's fine by me... I personally have other wishes, but let's keeps this PG.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Ok if that's all you wanna do to his face, that's fine by me... I personally have other wishes, but let's keeps this PG.


I tried to be as much PG as possible. :yum:
Damn.. we need our Ambrose thread back. :vettel


----------



## Stroker Ace

That promo just got me even more excited for Sunday's match up. Literally the only reason I'm watching at this point.

I wanna see the vest and hoodie come off, I'm gonna be pissed if it doesnt. :frustrate


----------



## NeyNey

iDogBea said:


> I wanna see the vest and hoodie come off, I'm gonna be pissed if it doesnt. :frustrate


The first time that happens I'm either gonna faint or end up eating out my screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lets hope for a good match on Sunday. With the three on Team Tool (face team), I'm not really counting on a great one.


----------



## DA

NeyNey, are you a male or female? Just wondering is all :bateman


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> The first time that happens I'm either gonna faint or end up eating out my screen.


Oh I'm definitely just going to collapse, after I lick the screen of course.


----------



## SNUZ

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Seriously doubt that happens. If so, WWE wasted alot of time on them in developmental.


They've wasted a lot more time in the past developing other wrestlers, so why would this suprise you any different?



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> This is a ridiculous and incorrect post, and we both know it.


Haha, we'll see. Don't include "me" in "we both" because that is an insult to me.



Lord Stark said:


> The company is big on all 3. They're not going anywhere after the stable is done. Reigns, in particular, I can see getting a big push, because of his look and build, he's also pretty intense on the mic.


Oh yeah, and I am sure you have such close ties to higher ups in the company to know who they are big on. How many times have you been backstage at a WWE event? EXACTLY!

Can't wait for all you Shield Smarks to get let down when John Cena squashes every single one of them. A.A's and STF's all around! Then after that, we will see at least 2 if not 3 irrelevant careers.


----------



## eireace

I love Dean Ambrose! The guy has great intensity and delivery.

Hope they go over the super-group at EC, but hard to see Cena not winning this one.


----------



## Hera

SNUZ said:


> Can't wait for all you Shield Smarks to get let down when John Cena squashes every single one of them. A.A's and STF's all around! Then after that, we will see at least 2 if not 3 irrelevant careers.


The Shield already have more relevant careers than half of the active WWE roster.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just a quick question ... How would everyone like the Shield (the characters and the storyline) if there was no Internet, if we hadn't seen or known of either of these guys past careers before their SS debut? (I guess how do you think a casual sees the Shield?)


----------



## Tony Tornado

Apparently Ambrose has a lot of female fans. Did not see that coming. That might bode well for him in the future, for that is where he'll spend the rest of his career.


----------



## Pauly3

At first when i saw this group i thought it was a horrible group. I never knew their names but i recalled how 2 out of those 3 guys looked the same... brown and dark hair. And then theres the other guy who i thought was the unimportant guy of the group. Then i saw shield more and apparently hes the leader of the shield Dean Ambrose. If you guys didn't know who these guys were, which one of the 3 would you thought be be the leader of the shield? I always thought it was Seth Rollins because i kept seeing him with a mic and the black/blonde hair. The other guy to me seemed to be just a tough guy.


Then i saw more and this Ambrose guy is always on the mic... with his joker like talking. I then found out the other guy in the group was the one that didn't speak much. 


I also checked their heights and they show ambrose at 6'4, rollins at 6'1 and the other guy at 6'3. Those are billed heights but are those heights pretty damn close? Is Ambrose actualy taller than Roman Reigns?


----------



## Amber B

Soupman Prime said:


> Just watched the Beatdown on SD. I just love when guys are doing whatever in the ring then you hear Sierra,Hotel,India,Echo,Lima,Delta. Then the guys in the ring just kinda prepare for the inevitable, I def prefer that way over the lights out Beatdown or surprise ones we have seen.


I hope they stop it with the lights since 1)I'll always associate that with Taker or Sabu and 2)they are so upfront about who they are going to beat down anyway and don't care if that person sees them or not. 

Still waiting on when WWE will explain why the Shield decided to interfere in the Rock/Punk match...but this is WWE and they will never mention that ever again. My initial thought was that the Shield decided to screw Punk over after he tried to admonish them publicly on Smackdown but if Heyman was paying them, what gives?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Look what I found!

"Jon Moxley signs with WWE"
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/545261-jon-moxley-signs-wwe.html

"Joker debuts in FCW"
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/560776-joker-debuts-fcw.html

"Jon Moxley's New WWE Name"
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html

Some hilarious stuff in those threads.



> I also checked their heights and they show ambrose at 6'4, rollins at 6'1 and the other guy at 6'3. Those are billed heights but are those heights pretty damn close? Is Ambrose actualy taller than Roman Reigns?


Dean is a pretty big dude so it might be right. When you compare him to big guys he has faced in the indies like Brodie Lee (Luke Harper in NXT) and Brain Damage (god rest his soul) he doesn't look nearly as small as you think he would.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzCYrAa5AmQ

C-Z-DUB!!!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Amber B said:


> I hope they stop it with the lights since 1)I'll always associate that with Taker or Sabu and 2)they are so upfront about who they are going to beat down anyway and don't care if that person sees them or not.
> 
> Still waiting on when WWE will explain why the Shield decided to interfere in the Rock/Punk match...but this is WWE and they will never mention that ever again. My initial thought was that the Shield decided to screw Punk over after he tried to admonish them publicly on Smackdown but if Heyman was paying them, what gives?


Umm Heyman paid them to do it. They did it under the cover of darkness so no one technically aw them do it... They were out to attack Rock not screw Punk.


----------



## x78

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> "Jon Moxley signs with WWE"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/545261-jon-moxley-signs-wwe.html
> 
> "Joker debuts in FCW"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/560776-joker-debuts-fcw.html
> 
> "Jon Moxley's New WWE Name"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html
> 
> Some hilarious stuff in those threads.


_'I predict Moxley won't last very long or have a sucessful run in WWE and be back in CZW or Dragon Gate USA within a year.'_

:lmao

Idiots on these forums.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

DwayneAustin said:


> NeyNey, are you a male or female? Just wondering is all :bateman


I wonder this as well. :


----------



## Amber B

Lariatoh! said:


> Umm Heyman paid them to do it. They did it under the cover of darkness so no one technically aw them do it... They were out to attack Rock not screw Punk.


Still doesn't make sense. For a character as cunning and two steps ahead of everyone as Heyman, to think that just because the light switch was turned off, Vince wouldn't think that it was the Shield is pretty lame reasoning, especially when the Shield did a run in the month prior with the lights out on Ryback.


----------



## Bushmaster

Amber B said:


> I hope they stop it with the lights since 1)I'll always associate that with Taker or Sabu and 2)they are so upfront about who they are going to beat down anyway and don't care if that person sees them or not.
> 
> *Still waiting on when WWE will explain why the Shield decided to interfere in the Rock/Punk match...*but this is WWE and they will never mention that ever again. My initial thought was that the Shield decided to screw Punk over after he tried to admonish them publicly on Smackdown but if Heyman was paying them, what gives?


It'll come out the Rock had hired them to interfere so he could win the title because of the stipulation the match had. This way Rock's the Hollywood heel so Cena can continue to be face.

Does the Shield have a 4th member whose sole purpose is to turn the lights off.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

x78 said:


> _'I predict Moxley won't last very long or have a sucessful run in WWE and be back in CZW or Dragon Gate USA within a year.'_
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Idiots on these forums.


*
These idiots that cussed him on the forums are the same idiots that have him on their sigs :lmao :lmao FFS, Wrestlingforum at it's finest. :lmao :lmao*


----------



## the fox

so most people were shitting on his wwe name?
i actually can't remember that his name in the indy scene was Jon Moxley anymore which say that wwe did a good job
also most of the comments were actually negative about his ring skills or his promos even some (indy wrestling fans) were happy he is gone from the indy scene!


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Nostalgia shit



Moxxy, you made me read our reactions in the pre debut thread again, you know the last minutes of SS. :bateman
I know there were some strange news like Rollins and Ambrose should be called up soon and somebody 
posted a pic with a dude and Ambrose on an airport and I was like "_Calm down. Just relax and wait. :aj_" trying to curb my inner fangirl.
And I know I recognized only Rollins first and was hoping that Ambrose was one of the other guys. :lol





> I wonder this as well.


:hayden3


----------



## Kazzenn

WoWoWoKID said:


> *
> These idiots that cussed him on the forums are the same idiots that have him on their sigs :lmao :lmao FFS, Wrestlingforum at it's finest. :lmao :lmao*


I will forever remember people getting pissed he beat Brain Damage at Tournament of Death while only one guy was saying he would be a big star.

Hilarious.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kazzenn said:


> I will forever remember people getting pissed he beat Brain Damage at Tournament of Death while only one guy was saying he would be a big star.
> 
> Hilarious.


LOL yea. Even though I didn't watch CZW back then I can only imagine the heat he got from beating guys like Nick Gage and Brain Damage. 

Also I think Dean should use Crossface Chickenwing as a finisher/signature. He executed it nicely in his Indy days. 

oh and NeyNey, I remember it like it was yesterday :mark:


----------



## WWER3volution

did the sheild really just beat up tensai/brodus clay? This was so dam kayfabe tensai and clay i like twice of each these guys weight and they blew threw them like they were nothing...


----------



## DA

When I saw Ambrose demanding the mic I was like :bateman


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> When I saw Ambrose demanding the mic I was like :bateman


:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## Duke Silver

WWER3volution said:


> did the sheild really just beat up tensai/brodus clay? This was so dam kayfabe tensai and clay i like twice of each these guys weight and they blew threw them like they were nothing...


I don't get how a wrestling fan can have this mentality. Anyway, moving on...

Disappointed that Dean only got 30 seconds but I guess there wasn't much left to say. He's bringing that heat pretty hard at the moment. Maybe a little too hard but it's unique and damn fun to watch. 

The beatdown was :


----------



## Tony Tornado

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> "Jon Moxley signs with WWE"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/545261-jon-moxley-signs-wwe.html
> 
> "Joker debuts in FCW"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/560776-joker-debuts-fcw.html
> 
> "Jon Moxley's New WWE Name"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html
> 
> Some hilarious stuff in those threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is a pretty big dude so it might be right. When you compare him to big guys he has faced in the indies like Brodie Lee (Luke Harper in NXT) and Brain Damage (god rest his soul) he doesn't look nearly as small as you think he would.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzCYrAa5AmQ
> 
> C-Z-DUB!!!


What a post. This is gold. In one of those threads the only guy who recognized his potential and said he would be a big star is banned. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Itami

My favorite part of the promo:










ufff


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> My favorite part of the promo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ufff


oh god... :jcole


----------



## Duke6881

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> "Jon Moxley signs with WWE"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/545261-jon-moxley-signs-wwe.html
> 
> "Joker debuts in FCW"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/560776-joker-debuts-fcw.html
> 
> "Jon Moxley's New WWE Name"
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/554162-jon-moxleys-new-wwe-name.html
> 
> Some hilarious stuff in those threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is a pretty big dude so it might be right. When you compare him to big guys he has faced in the indies like Brodie Lee (Luke Harper in NXT) and Brain Damage (god rest his soul) he doesn't look nearly as small as you think he would.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzCYrAa5AmQ
> 
> C-Z-DUB!!!


Just read those and WOW... I bet some people feel Stupid


----------



## Dean/Moxley

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Nostalgia shit
> 
> 
> 
> Moxxy, you made me read our reactions in the pre debut thread again, you know the last minutes of SS. :bateman
> I know there were some strange news like Rollins and Ambrose should be called up soon and somebody
> posted a pic with a dude and Ambrose on an airport and I was like "_Calm down. Just relax and wait. :aj_" trying to curb my inner fangirl.
> And I know I recognized only Rollins first and was hoping that Ambrose was one of the other guys. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3


:lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Duke6881 said:


> Just read those and WOW... I bet some people feel Stupid


but the best one imo is;

*"I dunno why they would sign him, I think he's bad in the ring and his promos are cheesy."* _-CM Skittle_

:::


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> My favorite part of the promo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ufff


Ugh I hate you, the sig, the avi, the pic.

So much Moxley.

:ass:

I need a new sig with him.


----------



## Kenny

anyone have a link to that promo?


----------



## Itami

link: http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...wn-15-02-13-oficial-pasionxwwe/1#video=xxiyge



iDogBea said:


> Ugh I hate you, the sig, the avi, the pic.
> 
> So much Moxley.
> 
> :ass:
> 
> I need a new sig with him.


Psht, I think you meant you love* me

Here, have a sig


----------



## Amber B

MoxleyMoxx said:


> but the best one imo is;
> 
> *"I dunno why they would sign him, I think he's bad in the ring and his promos are cheesy."* _-CM Skittle_
> 
> :::


I don't see the problem. Different strokes, different folks. 
He's definitely a character that either you will really, really like or can't stand at all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

At this point, I look forward to seeing Dean almost as much as Punk or Jericho. He has creeped into my top 5 just like that.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> link: http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...wn-15-02-13-oficial-pasionxwwe/1#video=xxiyge
> 
> 
> 
> Psht, I think you meant you love* me
> 
> Here, have a sig


Yes I love you 

And aww arent you sweet don't know if I'll use it as a sig, but I will add it to my growing Moxley photo collection.


----------



## Asenath

I have missed out on the Shieldy goodness because I have a houseguest. Does somebody have a clip?


----------



## Asenath

Lariatoh! said:


> Just a quick question ... How would everyone like the Shield (the characters and the storyline) if there was no Internet, if we hadn't seen or known of either of these guys past careers before their SS debut? (I guess how do you think a casual sees the Shield?)


Before the internet, I understand there was a pretty hardcore (no pun intended) tape-trading and newsletter fandom. Apparently the original 'dirt sheets' were handmade fanzines. I think we wouldn't be _as_ knowledgeable about them, but we'd still have some inkling of the two guys who worked the indies (I guess they'd have worked the 'territories' back then) and what they did.


----------



## rennlc

Some people just like wrestlers. I remember Raven was huge with my friends as a kid and we had no idea what ECW was. It's really only over-zealous adults who need to justify their fandom with "insider" details.


----------



## rbhayek

I'm itching to see a one on one match or even a gauntlet with them fighting one on one matches.


----------



## NeyNey

Asenath said:


> I have missed out on the Shieldy goodness because I have a houseguest. Does somebody have a clip?





Itami said:


> link: http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...wn-15-02-13-oficial-pasionxwwe/1#video=xxiyge


Around 9:40. 
Itami... your new Ava is :yum:

1 DAY GUYS!!!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> Around 9:40.
> Itami... your new Ava is :yum:
> 
> 1 DAY GUYS!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Thank you, ladyface.

When my houseguest wakes up, I guess I'll watch it. Damn, being a considerate host interferes with one's busy wrestling-watching and internetting schedule.


----------



## NeyNey

Asenath said:


> When my houseguest wakes up, I guess I'll watch it.


Why wait, watch it now! :vnce4

...ladyface? :lol


----------



## Duke Silver

Cesaro did an interview on Busted Open radio and put over The Shield. It's pretty cool to hear what one of the boys thinks about the group, especially given their career-paths. He also said that he didn't see anyone else joining the group. Probably kayfab'in that part, but maybe it's insider information. 



Cesaro said:


> "Look at The Shield, they made a huge impact right away and it’s definitely so much fun, for me, its so much fun to watch them just beat people up and [they're] just completely unpredictable and that unpredictability is actually their advantage. They’re a team; it’s like the Four Horsemen or Freebirds or even NWO when they started. It’s a close knit unit and the good thing about those guys is they really are a close knit unit and *I don’t see anybody else joining them*, which is great because they’re really strong as a team, and they’re strong as a team in any combination.”
> 
> "...and The Shield versus Cena, Ryback and Sheamus. And this is only Shield’s second sanctioned match in WWE and if you had seen the first one, you know what those guys are capable of doing."


----------



## NeyNey

CESARO'S DA MAN!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> CESARO'S DA MAN!!!


Yes he is!! :mark: Loved the way he hit Miz over and over again to the barrier on Monday. :mark: Him, Ambrose and Sandow could very well be the Top 3 Heels of WWE in the future. I just wish Antonio would get another gimmick at some point. The "Evil foreigner"- thing is just so over played, even though he does play the part quite well imo.


----------



## Itami

Omg lucky bitch


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


>


Do you know what is not needed in this angle? AJ Lee is not needed in this angle.

Ever. 

(They all have lovely physiques and it would just be a shame to hide their hard work, though. I mean, just from a purely muscle development standpoint. #datback)


----------



## DA

Dat AJ is relentless :barkley


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> Do you know what is not needed in this angle? AJ Lee is not needed in this angle.
> 
> Ever.


Agreed, but it still would be fun if AJ was crazy enough to stalk them and find their hideout. Once Ambrose goes solo, it might be cool to see them as a couple too, soft of like Joker/Harley Quinn.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Itami said:


> Agreed, but it still would be fun if AJ was crazy enough to stalk them and find their hideout. Once Ambrose goes solo, it might be cool to see them as a couple too, soft of like Joker/Harley Quinn.


No. If you truly want Ambrose to succeed, then keep him far, far away from her. Every angle that she is involved in becomes about her and nothing else.


----------



## Itami

haha, I swear people love to exaggerate everything on this site. 

calm ur titts


----------



## the fox

i saw people here talking about the possibility of a surprise fourth member to debut tomorrow costing superfriends the win
but who is actually gonna fit with those three?
Maddox? i can't see him fitting at all with the type of character he has
guys like Ohno and Graves or leo kruger got their own thing going on and i don't see any of them joinning unless someone from the current shield injured or something
who else down there in nxt can add something new to the group?


----------



## THANOS

the fox said:


> i saw people here talking about the possibility of a surprise fourth member to debut tomorrow costing superfriends the win
> but who is actually gonna fit with those three?
> Maddox? i can't see him fitting at all with the type of character he has
> guys like Ohno and Graves or leo kruger got their own thing going on and i don't see any of them joinning unless someone from the current shield injured or something
> who else down there in nxt can add something new to the group?


Someone like Adrian Neville could add a legitimate high flyer since Rollins is more of an athletic hardy/punk type than a highflyer.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Oh why did AJ have to be inserted into this thread? It was going so well with just us girls.

At least she agrees they need to take their tops off, but as far as the guys go...she can have Rollins for all I care, not only will she stay away from Ambrose....it'll give Amber an excuse to kill her.


----------



## Amber B

AJ Lee involving herself in anything pertaining to the Shield will just be WWE's way of saying "Yeah, we really don't know what to do with these guys either." Everything this chick touches turns into pure tomfoolery fuckery.


----------



## Lord Stark

If there's a fourth member, it probably will be Graves. With his somewhat dark, alternative look, he would fit right in with Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Catsaregreat

The 4th member should be Hornswoggle


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> Omg lucky bitch


:lol I fucking love AJ. she's only saying what we're all thinking...

also Ambrose and AJ would work great, everyone was saying it half a year ago and i still believe it now. both would be completely unhinged so no one is trying to control their dark sides...their craziness would just bounce off each other and be the definition of an unhealthy relationship...Ambrose supposedly likes girls with problems, its completely in character for him to fall for AJ.


----------



## DOPA

Itami said:


> Omg lucky bitch


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love this girl <3


----------



## Evil Peter

Asenath said:


> Do you know what is not needed in this angle? AJ Lee is not needed in this angle.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> (They all have lovely physiques and it would just be a shame to hide their hard work, though. I mean, just from a purely muscle development standpoint. #datback)


Yes, she certainly shouldn't be in that angle but her response to that girl was a funny jab at her own character.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Eddie Ray said:


> :lol I fucking love AJ. she's only saying what we're all thinking...
> 
> also Ambrose and AJ would work great, everyone was saying it half a year ago and i still believe it now. both would be completely unhinged so no one is trying to control their dark sides...their craziness would just bounce off each other and be the definition of an unhealthy relationship...Ambrose supposedly likes girls with problems, its completely in character for him to fall for AJ.


please no...haven't we had enough relationship storylines in the past year? No need to turn WWE into a love-fest. Ambrose is better off by himself, making him side with AJ will make him lose all his mystique.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd rather have AJ & Rollins if they ever decided to do a heel (maybe even babyface) love stable/team or whatever the fuck you call it. I think Ambrose should always go solo, no manager, no mouth-piece manager that talks for him because you and I know he's amazing on the mic, no bodyguard manager either.

Oh, and THE SHIELD IS GONNA BE AT MY SMACKDOWN SHOW, BITCHES, WHICH MEANS THEY WON'T DIE AND FADE INTO THE MOTHAFUCKIN' SUNSET AFTER ELIMINATION CHAMBER BECAUSE MY SHOW IS MARCH 5TH.


----------



## Smoogle

Catsaregreat said:


> The 4th member should be Hornswoggle


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Catsaregreat said:


> The 4th member should be Hornswoggle












4th Member 
1.Leader Undertaker - Punk Blames Undertaker for losing title at RR Setting Up Punk/Taker
2.Kassius Ohno - Helps Shield Win At EC


----------



## Eddie Ray

RaneGaming said:


> 4th Member
> 1.Leader Undertaker - Punk Blames Undertaker for losing title at RR Setting Up Punk/Taker
> 2.Kassius Ohno - Helps Shield Win At EC


someone should photoshop that cannon with :ambrose2 ambrose face on it...just sayin'


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> someone should photoshop that cannon with :ambrose2 ambrose face on it...just sayin'


I just thought the exact same thing. :

If Ambrose ever gets involved with AJ, I hope that its like AJ has this thing on Dean but Dean cant stand AJ.


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I just thought the exact same thing. :
> 
> If Ambrose ever gets involved with AJ, I hope that its like AJ has this thing on Dean but Dean cant stand AJ.


if it wasn't PG then the storyline could get interesting, Dean could be a right bastard, loving and leaving her all the time and get a lot of heat for it but unfortunately the rating currently only allows for so much...sucks really...I concede that in a PG environment the storyline can only go so far and is therefore bad...but I still like the theoretical possiblilites...also wwe creative are a bunch of chimps...


----------



## MrSmallPackage

THEY DON'T NEED A FOURTH MEMBER!


----------



## Eddie Ray

thought you all might like this. its a drawing i did


----------



## Itami

^ Wow good job. Can't seem to be able to rep you for some reasons...

I guess someone made fanarts about that AJ tweet:


























Really doubt they'll be shirtless, but hey, there will come a day...


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> ^ Wow good job. Can't seem to be able to rep you for some reasons...
> 
> I guess someone made fanarts about that AJ tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really doubt they'll be shirtless, but hey, there will come a day...


I saw that on tumblr...funny shit.


----------



## hazuki

Believe


----------



## Lord Stark

AJ's gimmick has gotten old, and it seems like attaching her to superstars is becoming some sort of punishment. Dean is more than capable of going at it alone. However, if they ever decide to pair him up in the future with a diva then a better choice would be Paige imo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Lord Stark said:


> AJ's gimmick has gotten old, and it seems like attaching her to superstars is becoming some sort of punishment. Dean is more than capable of going at it alone. However, if they ever decide to pair him up in the future with a diva then a better choice would be Paige imo.


I agree with you there. imo though, AJ's gimmick has been hugely watered down since last summer...shame, really, I was hugely enthralled with her during the dbry punk feud.


----------



## The Smark One

There will be a fourth..... John Cena. Lulz seriously though the shield doesn't need a fourth member.


----------



## Eddie Ray

does anyone have the mox vs colt cabana match? i really want to see it. just wondering is all.


----------



## Itami

Lord Stark said:


> AJ's gimmick has gotten old, and it seems like attaching her to superstars is becoming some sort of punishment. Dean is more than capable of going at it alone. However, if they ever decide to pair him up in the future with a diva then a better choice would be Paige imo.


I don't get the hype with Paige other than her looks. Her personality is so bland and boring. Anti-diva who screams and is supposedly mysterious?? Whatevs.

Also, I neither like or dislike AJ, but to say that she's been ruining every angle or it's a punishment is complete bullshit. C'mon, be a little fair.


----------



## Amber B

But she kinda has. After her initial angle with Bryan, everything they have put her in has been plain nonsense. 

Why would Vince make someone so inexperienced the GM of his flagship show? Why was it a big deal to reveal that AJ was banging John Cena when other GM's have done the same thing and why did she have to resign because of that? Why was AJ more pissed at John Cena for simply leading her on when it was implied that Bryan was straight up abusive towards her? Eh, just because?

Now Dolph is stuck with her and Cool Runnings just because. The last couple of AJ angles have merely been hair trigger decisions in order to keep her on television. They saw an act that was actually getting hot and in typical WWE fashion, started whoring her out (figuratively and literally) any way they could.


----------



## Itami

Exactly, everything *they* have put on her. That's just shitty storyline written the by the writers - I'm sure AJ did the best she could do with it. If a storyline is done well, she can play her part well like the lovefest with Kane/Punk/Bryan. Likewise, if they booked her better as GM, she'd probably done better too. 

As a character she can contribute with something interesting, if the writers use her correctly. Now I admit, she's not greatest actress there is, nor does she speak that well on the mic, but she's cute and different and it's nice to them using a female this much. I think people are a bit too negative. You might not like her, but to blame everything on her is just ridiculous.

More than anything, I dislike how people go about explaining themselves on this forum in general. For once I wish people would stop exaggerating and just explain their dislike for her in a better, more reasonable manner... not SHE RUINED EVERYTHING IF YOU WANT AMBROSE TO SUCCEED MAKE HER STAY AWAY FROM HIM!!!!! It's kinda funny how serious some people can be.


----------



## Brye

Remember when everyone said that Dean Ambrose wasn't going to main event when he debuted? :hb


----------



## Amber B

We know that the writers are responsible for the AJ character that we see right now. The person they have created is who I dislike hence why people say they hate/dislike AJ Lee the character. She isn't responsible but oh well. They're whoring her out and putting her in situations that don't call for it the same way they whored out the characters of Eugene, Santino and Hornswoggle. Homegirl is heading down that same whimsical/cartoon path so of course people wouldn't want any of the guys from the Shield being involved with her.


----------



## Itami

Just for the record, I don't want her involved with Shield right now. That'd make no sense. BUT down the line when the group is heading toward break up, and if done well, it could potentially be fun.

I think AJ is unlucky with the storylines herself, not that she's the one ruining it. They seem to use her to appeal to female fans, I dunno. Could be. If she got in something very good, I don't see how she could fucking destroy it. If her involvement fits, then there are better chances of her making it more fun more than anything.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Itami said:


> I don't get the hype with Paige other than her looks. Her personality is so bland and boring. Anti-diva who screams and is supposedly mysterious?? Whatevs.


Her hype is similar to Punk and Bryan: She was a pretty well known Indy talent before showing up in the WWE. Her mom's the champion of the most "prestigious" women's wrestling promotion in the West, SHIMMER, and she's just as good as her. 

That, and she's been wrestling since she was like 13. Even though she's practically the youngest active wrestler on the roster, she has more in ring experience than most of the divas. It's a female version of Jimmy Jacobs syndrome.


----------



## Kratosx23

Pierre McDunk said:


> Remember when everyone said that Dean Ambrose wasn't going to main event when he debuted? :hb


Anybody can main event in a faction, that's nothing. Once they get buried at Elimination Chamber, it's going to be a LONG road back to that. I don't see how anybody can look at WWE's track record with great talent and think this is going to last.


----------



## Itami

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Her hype is similar to Punk and Bryan: She was a pretty well known Indy talent before showing up in the WWE. Her mom's the champion of the most "prestigious" women's wrestling promotion in the West, SHIMMER, and she's just as good as her.
> 
> That, and she's been wrestling since she was like 13. Even though she's practically the youngest active wrestler on the roster, she has more in ring experience than most of the divas. It's a female version of Jimmy Jacobs syndrome.


Yeah, I'm aware of that... but still she comes off so dull and uncharismatic. Not that I expect Divas to have all the package. Great that she can wrestle though, I guess.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anybody can main event in a faction, that's nothing. Once they get buried at Elimination Chamber, it's going to be a LONG road back to that. I don't see how anybody can look at WWE's track record with great talent and think this is going to last.


look, dude, not trying to hate or anything cause I do like many of your postings but they just debuted...they got plenty of time to main event in the future. i'll enjoy watching Ambrose regardless of his position on the card and losing to super friends is pretty shit but I know just how talented Ambrose is ( i generally keep it to myself just how talented i think he is due to a sea of red reps that flood my way) and that he will succeed purely down to that talent. he is 28 years old, he has plenty of time to reach top heel status, he only debuted 3-4 months ago...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Itami said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that... but still she comes off so dull and uncharismatic. Not that I expect Divas to have all the package. Great that she can wrestle though, I guess.


Though I don't agree, that could be more due to her gimmick than her. 

Britani Knight was an entirely different character than Paige. Far more outgoing, obnoxious, and bratty. I don't expect that gimmick to show up in the E though. Then again, I said that about Daniel Bryan's World Champ gimmick too.


----------



## Itami

Maybe it's just me not having faith in WWE pushing her and really showcasing her personality. Time will tell. I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> look, dude, not trying to hate or anything cause I do like many of your postings but they just debuted...they got plenty of time to main event in the future. i'll enjoy watching Ambrose regardless of his position on the card and losing to super friends is pretty shit but I know just how talented Ambrose is ( i generally keep it to myself just how talented i think he is due to a sea of red reps that flood my way) and that he will succeed purely down to that talent. he is 28 years old, he has plenty of time to reach top heel status, he only debuted 3-4 months ago...


Of course he has plenty of time to main event, but you don't do what WWE always does and waste 3 or 4 years in the midcard when he doesn't need it.


----------



## Amber B

They must have some type of faith in her if they're making her the star of NXT right now. The fans basically turned her face once they moved to a new location. She must be doing something right.



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Though I don't agree, that could be more due to her gimmick than her.
> 
> Britani Knight was an entirely different character than Paige. Far more outgoing, obnoxious, and bratty. I don't expect that gimmick to show up in the E though. Then again, I said that about Daniel Bryan's World Champ gimmick too.


I'm kinda glad that they aren't going that route with her and I prefer the stoic Paige for this setting. People like her more because they don't know a thing about her. I'd be too afraid to see what WWE would do to fuck with the Britani Knight character.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course he has plenty of time to main event, but you don't do what WWE always does and waste 3 or 4 years in the midcard when he doesn't need it.


he won't be in the midcard for 3-4 years. he will be in and out of the main event in 2, bet on it.


----------



## ShirleyCrabtree

Itami said:


> Just for the record, I don't want her involved with Shield right now. That'd make no sense. BUT down the line when the group is heading toward break up, and if done well, it could potentially be fun.
> 
> I think AJ is unlucky with the storylines herself, not that she's the one ruining it. *They seem to use her to appeal to female fans, *I dunno. Could be. If she got in something very good, I don't see how she could fucking destroy it. If her involvement fits, then there are better chances of her making it more fun more than anything.


As a female fan, they have blown it!

When she was with Daniel Bryan she had the sympathy as he was a knob to her, then they pimped her about far too much for, in my opinion, most women to like her.


----------



## BHfeva

I need a good "Shield" signature  Someone get me something.. ambrose pic or something


----------



## Green Light

I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


Nah, I'm cool with Shield losing as long as they aren't completely buried and are made look strong. 
That being said...

*BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!*


----------



## Marston

It's stupid they build these guys up just to feed them to Cena so he can knock them back down into obscurity. They try to tell us Cena is the underdog but we all know whoever he faces are the real underdog. If the shield was 10 people strong they'd find a way for Cena to win a 10 on 1 match and shit on all of them. He's such a piece of shit.


----------



## Asenath

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


Die in a fire.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


The lot of us know Ambrose is taking the pin tonight (if they lose) so it's whatever. I just want him to put on a good show. I really wish I had Charlie Bronson's sig, I feel like I'm gonna be using that a few times in the match.

Dammit I really need my own "sexy gif" :hmm:


----------



## Itami

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


I'll have a meltdown when I see them standing at the apron looking pretty the entire match. So glad it's not a chamber match. Gives a better view. (Y)


----------



## iamnotanugget

Itami said:


> I'll have a meltdown when I see them standing at the apron looking pretty the entire match. So glad it's not a chamber match. Gives a better view. (Y)


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Eddie Ray

my feels...so many of them....


----------



## Itami

AMBROSE LICKING HIS HAND AND SHIELD WINNING OMGGGGGG


----------



## DA




----------



## LovelyElle890

:

I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Brye

Buried? I THINK NOT


----------



## squared circle

Just legit... this group is legitimate. I can't believe how strong they've booked them, it's very refreshing.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## Da Silva

Holy fuck balls.

Best thing in pro wrestling at the moment.


----------



## Asenath

GIF DANCE PARTY!


----------



## RatedR10

They fucking won!


----------



## LovelyElle890

My MVP's are Ambrose and Reigns.

Ambrose for telling Sheamus to shut up and Reigns for spearing Sheamus through the barricade. 

:angel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Crazy. Reigns was the fucking man in that match. Those spears were brutal.


----------



## Da Silva

I did mark like a girl when they won. Not as much as I did when they debut, but jesus fuck that was brilliant.


----------



## THANOS

My sentiments exactly! They went over the top 3 faces in the entire damn company CLEAN.

They won't be stopped til 2014 and after that decisive win, I can believably see Ambrose becoming wwe champ or winning MITB by years end.


----------



## mjames74

That spot with Reigns/Ryback with Rollins falling into the pin was perfect. I literally screamed and scared the shit out of my wife in the other room.


----------



## shought321

Ironic that it was the spear that beat Ryback in the end.


----------



## Eddie Ray

my personal fave bit was Ambrose's DDT...i've always loved the energy he puts into them


----------



## RatedR10

Yeah, Reigns really shined in the match. All three of them looked tremendous and the win is going to do HUGE things for them. Thank god WWE learned their lesson from the Nexus and got The Shield the win here.


----------



## Itami

They pinned Ryback of all people!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

also, a pic of Reigns looking like he jizzed himself...do with that as you please...


----------



## Itami

ambrose what r u doin to roman


----------



## Asenath

mjames74 said:


> That spot with Reigns/Ryback with Rollins falling into the pin was perfect. I literally screamed and scared the shit out of my wife in the other room.


Rollins is quickly turning into my favorite of the three. He's just so damn smooth.



Eddie Ray said:


> also, a pic of Reigns looking like he jizzed himself...do with that as you please...


Theirs is the bromanciest of factions.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Damn, they're such a good team. 

I think this was creative's way of :flip the IWC off. 

"You all thought we were gonna let Super Friends win, didn't you?"


----------



## Londrick

Damn, that's shocking The Shield won. Figured they'd have Cena win so he looks good going into WM. Was the match any good?


----------



## Lord Stark

The match was pretty boring up until the last 10 minutes.


----------



## iamnotanugget

It was a good match! Not as good as TLC IMO but it was good. The highlight of the PPV was them winning for me.


----------



## PunkShoot

Might be the best booked people since the punk shoot promo, no joke.


----------



## Green Light

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight








Really shocked Ryback was the guy that got pinned. I guess you might say, _Shell-shocked _

http://captiontool.com/assets/memes/lame-pun-****.jpg


----------



## Bearodactyl

Made my day. Really couldn't give a fuck about other results, this was just too good to be true. Marked like a little bitch...


----------



## itssoeasy23

I was really shocked The Shield won, like I never thought it was even possible. 

But, what the hell are they doing with Cena? He lost the PPV match before he's facing The Rock at WrestleMania. And is Ryback EVER going to get a PPV win? In my opinion, Sheamus should have got the pin.


----------



## NoyK

*:mark:

That is all. I called it.*


----------



## THANOS

Lord Stark said:


> The match was pretty boring up until the last 10 minutes.


I guess there's no pleasing everyone. Personally, I felt it was an amazing match with a very effective use of establishing every person's offense style, character, and moveset.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Shield fucking won, I'm surprised and ecstatic. Great match, but still didn't top their TLC one.

As a bonus I got more Ambrose tongue/licking, doing the Orton mat slam and Sheamus stripping him.










All is right in Bea's world, now all I need is an ice bath.


----------



## x78

Unbelievable, I can't believe they won. Really should have got the pin on Sheamus but who cares, that was too good to be true.


----------



## Asenath

Green Light said:


>


----------



## Maelstrom21

I'm really digging the booking but not just because they are winning, because of the cohesion. JBL always makes a point to talk about how the Shield is great at creating favorable situations. It's so logical. It allows people they beat to keep their heat because you could say that Ryback would still beat Rollins 1-on-1. It's really the way tag wrestling is supposed to be booked, it's just the WWE hasn't done it for so long that it seems very refreshing.

And to boot, whenever the time comes for the Shield to get their comeuppance (I'm hoping not soon), the team that knocks them off will seem to be super-human or master strategists.

I know we all whine about booking here and deservedly so but creative gets a big :cheer from me on the booking of the Shield.


----------



## 11rob2k

Roman Reigns is impressing me more then I thought he would do the guys up a straight up beast, He looks like he's going to have a good future in the company.

The Shield themselves have been booked so well I cant believe they haven't fucked this story up yet. The way they work as a unit and play of them working better as a team then anyone else on the roster is great, The two matches they have had has shown that you cant just throw three people together and expect them to be able to beat a unit like the Shied. It's great booking.

If Nexus where booked like this it might have been good.


----------



## DA




----------



## The Absolute

Definitely did not expect them to get the W tonight. Great to see the Superfriends lose!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

THANOS said:


> I guess there's no pleasing everyone. Personally, I felt it was an amazing match with a very effective use of establishing every person's offense style, character, and moveset.


I agree. Really fun match and finally we saw some individuality from each Shield member. each guy has their own unique style and this win should now have them hugely over.

And I must mention it again: DAT spear by Reigns. That was Goldberg-esque. Beautiful.


----------



## x78

11rob2k said:


> If Nexus where booked like this it might have been good.


Not really, Nexus were a group of jobbers whereas The Shield are legit main-event level talent.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Well done WWE, you did something right!


----------



## WWE

anyone wanna share how they won? I had work and I'm on my phone so I'm being lazy lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Cycloneon said:


> anyone wanna share how they won? I had work and I'm on my phone so I'm being lazy lol


Reigns speared Ryback as he had Rollins on his shoulders for Shellshocked. They won clean!


----------



## 11rob2k

x78 said:


> Not really, Nexus were a group of jobbers whereas The Shield are legit main-event level talent.


I'm not really talking how big each guy could have been in the company I'm talking more bout how they where never booked to be able to work as a team as well as The Shield has been booked. When you had the Nexus they where good at the 7-1 beat downs just like The Shield have been when it's 3-1 but when the numbers where even they couldn't get the job done where as Shield work more as a team and it isn't focused on just one man like Nexus was with Wade. 

If nexus where booked like Shield they could have ran with it a lot more then they did.


----------



## Da Silva

Cycloneon said:


> anyone wanna share how they won? I had work and I'm on my phone so I'm being lazy lol


They won by beating the shit out of super friends and pinning Ryback like the little bitch that he is.


----------



## mjames74

Cycloneon said:


> anyone wanna share how they won? I had work and I'm on my phone so I'm being lazy lol


Fella was lights out after a Reigns spear through a barricade almost killing Lilian Garicia. While a double finisher with Cena/Ambrose and Ryback/Rollins was happening, Reigns comes in mid march, spears Ryback into next week. Rollins falls right into pin position on Ryback and gets the 3 almost instantly before Cena has a chance to react.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Roman Reigns truly impresses me on a consistent basis. Also, it's great just to think "The Shield" defeated the top current faces, cleanly, I may add. Looking forward for their promo tomorrow. :ambrose2


----------



## mjames74

Dean/Moxley said:


> Roman Reigns truly impresses me on a consistent basis. Also, it's great just to think "The Shield" defeated the top current faces, cleanly, I may add. Looking forward for their promo tomorrow. :ambrose2


But the "John Cena Problem" still lives. Like a plague.


----------



## Bushmaster

I still think Roman is the weakest but he looked great tonight. They are making them all look outstanding.


----------



## Asenath

mjames74 said:


> But the "John Cena Problem" still lives. Like a plague.


I suppose it's too much to expect that they meddle in the WWE title match at WM and drop both the d-bags on their faces, right?


----------



## The Absolute

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Reigns speared Ryback as he had Rollins on his shoulders for Shellshocked. They won clean!


Holy shit! A clean victory against the Superfriends? That's fucking unheard of in this day and age! I'm marking out, bro!!! :mark:


----------



## mjames74

Asenath said:


> I suppose it's too much to expect that they meddle in the WWE title match at WM and drop both the d-bags on their faces, right?


One can dream, but you know it's going to go over clean. Now maybe after the match, and I guess I'd be happy with that at least.


----------



## Asenath

The Absolute said:


> Holy shit! A clean victory against the Superfriends? That's fucking unheard of in this day and age! I'm marking out, bro!!! :mark:


It was such a sweet move, too. It was gorgeous in its fluidity.


----------



## mjames74

Asenath said:


> It was such a sweet move, too. It was gorgeous in its fluidity.


Yep happened so fast not even super Cena who finished his AA and was just standing in the ring had a chance to react.


----------



## mjames74

Now since Hell No is about to implode they really need to give The Shield the tag titles at WM, they've earned it already in 2 matches. They are the only hope to make those titles interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

mjames74 said:


> Now since Hell No is about to implode they really need to give The Shield the tag titles at WM, they've earned it already in 2 matches. They are the only hope to make those titles interesting.


Interesting. It would be cool if they brought back the freebird rule aswell.


----------



## mjames74

http://youtu.be/Z4RxtlXrW9I?t=15m4s

the finisher


----------



## Stroker Ace

mjames74 said:


> Now since Hell No is about to implode they really need to give The Shield the tag titles at WM, they've earned it already in 2 matches. They are the only hope to make those titles interesting.


I honestly think that's the next step for them and a great one too.


----------



## Asenath

Freebird rule!


----------



## RatedR10

The Shield with the tag titles would be fucking great. I'm excited to see where they go with The Shield off this win now.


----------



## shought321

This was the only great thing about the ppv. Looking forward to the shield tomorrow on RAW, everything else can GTFO.


----------



## animus

I'd like to see Reigns vs Ryback at WM and Rollins/Ambrose going for the Tag Belts.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I agree, they should have the tag gold, but the tag division is so crap, it doesn't deserve their time and may be a downgrade, unless they go APE SHIT and take the belts with ease. Shield looking strong as fuck, and booked to work real well as team. Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena ain't no real team, Shield is, and WWE stressed that tonight, or at least JBL did. 

Edit: forgot DB and Kane are the tag champs considering they're always in ME matches for some reason. In that case, going for the tag belts will be great.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Shield are the best thing going in the WWE right now. It's refreshing to see the company back these young guys hard and give them a huge push.


----------



## mjames74

I wouldn't be surprised if they give these guys multiple belts. Not top tier quite yet, but I can see the tag titles and IC title being in the stable at the same time.


----------



## Asenath

mjames74 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they give these guys multiple belts. Not top tier quite yet, but I can see the tag titles and IC title being in the stable at the same time.


It's not like Barrett gets to defend it on PPV.

(I am a bit salty about that, since we're on the subject.)


----------



## mjames74

Asenath said:


> It's not like Barrett gets to defend it on PPV.
> 
> (I am a bit salty about that, since we're on the subject.)


Yeah US title and not IC? But yet get that Ziggler/Kofi #20000 "impromptu" I'm not huge on Barrett but come on...


----------



## RatedR10




----------



## NearFall

Great to see them win. WWE booking this stable very well thus far.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Just rewatched it on youtube in shitty quality but w/e, just had to see it one more time before nodding off. Damn they really made themselves look good. Loved it.
Lmao btw at John Cena tweeting about the rock and wm after the rock's win vs punk, but not a mention about the shield and his loss. Even more poignant, in his tweet about the shield from earlier, he used the wrong twitter adress (@theshield vs @TheShieldWWE), twitterFAIL. You Lost Clean. You Lost Clean. You Lost Clean. You Lost Clean. LOL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Didn't watch the PPV cause I was at work but I'm very happy to hear shield won.


----------



## Nostalgia

Great to see The Shield come out on top again. Intrigued to what they'll do at Mania now. Roman Reigns was the star of that match, and I say this as someone who prefers Ambrose to him, but Reigns was great here. The Impact, the intensity, he performs one of the best spears I've seen in a long time, Reigns really shined here and even the biased little indy marks like Eddie Ray who like to hate on Reigns because he didn't wrestle on ROH should give him credit for once.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Best thing going in WWE right now. Shit, in all of wrestling imo.

I love and adore Ambrose but goddamn Reigns was the MVP. That spear through the barricade was awesome!
I hope he uses it and the one he used in NXT as his finishers.


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> Great to see The Shield come out on top again. Intrigued to what they'll do at Mania now. Roman Reigns was the star of that match, and I say this as someone who prefers Ambrose to him, but Reigns was great here. The Impact, the intensity, he performs one of the best spears I've seen in a long time, Reigns really shined here and even the biased little indy marks like Eddie Ray who like to hate on Reigns because he didn't wrestle on ROH should give him credit for once.


I agree. Reigns was the star of the match for sure but it was definitely not a landslide match mvp performance though. Both Ambrose and Rollins were amazing as well and only a notch below Reigns in match impact.


----------



## checkcola

Am I the only one who thinks this run might lead to someone from the Shield winning the Raw Money in the Bank?


----------



## Kratosx23

Still going strong, kind of unbelievable really. They haven't made a wrong move with these guys yet. It's the one thing about WWE right now that's going exactly like it should. I don't know how the WWE gets this stable right but everywhere else, it's a fucking MESS.


----------



## NearFall

Nostalgia said:


> Great to see The Shield come out on top again. Intrigued to what they'll do at Mania now. Roman Reigns was the star of that match, and I say this as someone who prefers Ambrose to him, but Reigns was great here. The Impact, the intensity, he performs one of the best spears I've seen in a long time, Reigns really shined here and even the biased little indy marks like Eddie Ray who like to hate on Reigns because he didn't wrestle on ROH should give him credit for once.





THANOS said:


> I agree. Reigns was the star of the match for sure but it was definitely not a landslide match mvp performance though. Both Ambrose and Rollins were amazing as well and only a notch below Reigns in match impact.



I've found Reigns to have been the most impressive from the get-go and is my favourite from the group. And I was initially very hyped about Dean Ambrose debuting with them.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Still going strong, kind of unbelievable really. They haven't made a wrong move with these guys yet. It's the one thing about WWE right now that's going exactly like it should. I don't know how the WWE gets this stable right but everywhere else, it's a fucking MESS.


They really can't turn this into another Nexus.....


----------



## Asenath

checkcola said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this run might lead to someone from the Shield winning the Raw Money in the Bank?


From your lips to God's ears. 

(It's going to be Rollins, I figure. He's got that ladder match skillset.)

Having said all that, Reigns is still pretty green, pretty new. He just looks AMAZING because a rising tide raises all the boats. The other guys hide his inadequacies, so his gifts can shine. That's the best part about this team. They all look good because the other two can do what they can't.


----------



## Bushmaster

I truly love how they book the Shield as a TEAM. With every stable theres a time where one member is left in the ring and everyone runs and that guy gets finisher after finisher. It hasnt happened yet so im happy. They just do teamwork so perfectly.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

excellent match hopefully the break up of the Shield turns into the new top face and heels of the wwe in seth rollins,Deam ambrose. Roman reigns needs to polish up a little bit but due time he could be something great.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Maybe I need to rewatch the match, but I found their match to be pretty boring. I enjoyed the Shield winning and the finish immensely. I loved their tag team moves. But, the rest was underwhelming.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Been a die hard ambrose mark for over a year now but this shit is just bonkers. loving it and never expected the shield run would be this good.


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> I agree. Reigns was the star of the match for sure but it was definitely not a landslide match mvp performance though. Both Ambrose and Rollins were amazing as well and only a notch below Reigns in match impact.


For sure. They all played their roles well. Ambrose with his uniqueness with the facial expressions and selling, Rollins with his speed and quick spots. I'm just saying Reigns was the star, and you even agree, but people around here don't give him the credit he deserves.


----------



## shought321

Ambrose getting put over as a mad man on commentary was cool.


----------



## Asenath

He hasn't really earned more than the credit he's gotten, though. Ambrose & Rollins have 10 year track records in wrestling. We can look back and see what they're capable of. We're just now getting a good look at Reigns.


----------



## pryme tyme

Saved the PPV for me. So happy the WWE is booking them dominantly and trying to... IDK VINCE? CREATE NEW STARS!


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> He hasn't really earned more than the credit he's gotten, though. Ambrose & Rollins have 10 year track records in wrestling. We can look back and see what they're capable of. We're just now getting a good look at Reigns.


Not really, I've been a Reigns fan since 2011, when he debuted there were tons of people on here saying he was garbage and that they wished Kassius Ohno was in his place lol) without actually having ever seen any of his work. It's frustrating when people cream their pants over everything Ambrose and Rollins do (rightly), but then refuse to give Reigns credit because of preconceived bias.


----------



## Asenath

x78 said:


> Not really, I've been a Reigns fan since 2011, when he debuted there were tons of people on here saying he was garbage and that they wished Kassius Ohno was in his place lol) without actually having ever seen any of his work. It's frustrating when people cream their pants over everything Ambrose and Rollins do (rightly), but then refuse to give Reigns credit because of preconceived bias.


I will totally cop to being one of those people who was salty we didn't get Chris Hero up in the mix. And, yes, I do have something of a bias against WWE created 'big men'. But neither of those things are the point.

He's had maybe a tenth of the matches - if that - the other two had. And all of them were under the auspices of the WWE's developmental system, which does not have such a strong track record with making good wrestlers these days.

It's not that nobody's giving him credit. It's that he's just now _earning_ the credit.


----------



## Zeppex

NearFall said:


> They really can't turn this into another Nexus.....


Hell yeah they can and that is the sad part. Cena wins the title at WM, then he goes into a PPV VS all 3, a 3 on 1. And Cena wins, and buries the shit out of them...


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'm just super curious where this leaves them for WM. Beat the top 3 babyfaces, one of which has the WWE title bout in his agenda. Fella and Ryback both with empty dancecards for WM as well. Rematch with Orton instead of Cena? Stipulation? I find my imagination lacking at this time, I can't really think of a decent scenario but you'd think they find a way on the card...

Still giddy they won. Might have to skip sleep today, 7 AM already. Damn these ungodly hours!!


----------



## Shawn Morrison

NearFall said:


> I've found Reigns to have been the most impressive from the get-go and is my favourite from the group. And I was initially very hyped about Dean Ambrose debuting with them.
> 
> 
> 
> They really can't turn this into another Nexus.....


meh..as a storyline Nexus was much more successful than Shield. They were the main focus of the show for months and they were the most interesting part of the show every week. The Shield is much better/dominant as a group and u can tell they will all be much more successful as individuals after the group disbands (unlike Nexus), but Nexus was the most intriguing storyline WWE had done in ages, can't say that for The Shield.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bearodactyl said:


> Still giddy they won. Might have to skip sleep today, 7 AM already. Damn these ungodly hours!!


i know that feel bro. except it's 8.a.m here.


----------



## DogSaget

I don't know if this has been covered yet.

But the best break up could be sort of a gradual one.

Have them split with Ambrose/rollins winning tag titles and reigns taking US or IC, but when Injustice is a foot they come back together as the shield when needed.


----------



## Bushmaster

Can ppl stop talking break up :bron3

I know it'll happen eventually but just hoping its way down the line. Them as a team have been entertaining as hell. If they split up an alliance type thing could work.


----------



## H

Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns all looked great tonight. I'm really warming up to Reigns, though I'm not used to his talking yet. That spear on Sheamus, though I saw it coming, was nasty, as well as the one on Ryback.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Shawn Morrison said:


> meh..as a storyline Nexus was much more successful than Shield. They were the main focus of the show for months and they were the most interesting part of the show every week. The Shield is much better/dominant as a group and u can tell they will all be much more successful as individuals after the group disbands (unlike Nexus), but Nexus was the most intriguing storyline WWE had done in ages, can't say that for The Shield.


We can't really compare the Shield VS the Nexus overall because the Shield is still going, and from the looks of things, still going up. For the moment, WWE is avoiding the mistakes they made with Nexus. They're winning the big matches, they're coming out of segments looking strong (last Monday being an exception but even then they didn't look WEAK). If they keep things up, The Shield could fulfill the potential that the Nexus failed to because they got derailed by Cena.


----------



## Lord Stark

I just hope going forward the WWE takes them in a new direction or rather use them in a different way I should say. The random beat downs have gotten tired, and it would just be regressive to go back to that after last night. It's time to get creative, Creative.


----------



## APEX

*I think its safe to say that tose 3 gus are the next main eventers coming from the WWE.

Roman Reigns will be a HUGE star. No doubt about it.*


----------



## Asenath

Since we're all here, together, can we talk about how swole Dean is starting to look? Just, for the sake of conversation.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Since we're all here, together, can we talk about how swole Dean is starting to look? Just, for the sake of conversation.


Yes we can : 

Honestly I'm surprised at how his body is growing over the past few months because in the past I was used to him being slim all over. As I said before I'm sure he did this to appear more threatening seeing as Reigns is so beast-like and it worked. Him and Rollins look fantastic, Roman for obvious reasons goes without saying.


----------



## ric6y

roman reigns is hope & faith of THE WWE lets go BEAST u're my sign to go


----------



## Shawn Morrison

TJTheGr81 said:


> We can't really compare the Shield VS the Nexus overall because the Shield is still going, and from the looks of things, still going up. For the moment, WWE is avoiding the mistakes they made with Nexus. They're winning the big matches, they're coming out of segments looking strong (last Monday being an exception but even then they didn't look WEAK). If they keep things up, The Shield could fulfill the potential that the Nexus failed to because they got derailed by Cena.


yes but it isn't Cena that derailed Nexus, it was terrible booking. Nexus could have lost and still been successful after, if only they continued the strong booking. But after TLC 2010 they failed to book them properly and failed to follow up on Barrett's momentum. (throwing him into the mid-card with Kofi)

But anyway, my point was that Nexus was a big thing that impacted WWE as a whole when it first came. The Shield is a strong group but they didn't make nearly the impact that Nexus did, however i agree we're yet to see The Shield's full potential.


----------



## THANOS

Shawn Morrison said:


> yes but it isn't Cena that derailed Nexus, it was terrible booking. Nexus could have lost and still been successful after, if only they continued the strong booking. But after TLC 2010 they failed to book them properly and failed to follow up on Barrett's momentum. (throwing him into the mid-card with Kofi)
> 
> But anyway, my point was that Nexus was a big thing that impacted WWE as a whole when it first came. The Shield is a strong group but they didn't make nearly the impact that Nexus did, however i agree we're yet to see The Shield's full potential.


Not really to be honest. The talent, or lack there of, in Nexus reallyy couldn't justify or maintain a solidly booked push. Outside of Barrett no one else in the group was ready for any prime time storylines at that point. They were all jobbers and it just wouldn't be believable for any of them to beat the big guns. The Shield on the other hands have two guys in Ambrose and Rollins who could main event tomorrow based strickly off talent and loads of experience working characters and crowds, and a real blue chipper future main eventer in Reigns. The are way better equiped to handle a push better than the Nexus and will get over much better from it than Nexus ever did.


----------



## 11rob2k

One thing i hope they do with Shield is keep the matches few and far between right now they shouldn't be having random matches on Raw so at lest up until wrestlemania I hope they don't put them in another match, give them a match and Mania and if they loss maybe start putting them in singles matches but still keep team as a team.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Once again they were involved in a great brawl and came out looking like a true unit and like guys who can hang with the best. I'm very surprised by their strong booking so far considering how they've booked stables like The Nexus and Corre. The difference is though that The Shield has 3 very talented guys while The Nexus really only had 1 standout individual in Wade Barrett. We shouldn't get too comfortable with The Shield winning though. Ryback will probably get his revenge at 'Mania to end the feud.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i want to see Ambrose in singles competition...he works fine in tags but excels in singles competition. 

also, i need more of him in my life, like right now...I WANNA SEE HIM WRESTLE AGAIN *feels*


----------



## Monday Night Raw

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!

These guys are immense


----------



## Figure4Leglock

This group is hottest thing in wrestling today, forget The Rock, The Shield is cooking


----------



## Cmpunk91

These three winning was only positive thing about last nights ppv, they need to go over BIG now at wm.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
Impressive showing by the SHIELD, especially Ambrose. Very fluid; disturbingly poetic in his style and movements.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

So where did all the haters go?
Where are all the people who said that The Shield were getting buried?


----------



## checkcola

Cookie Monster said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
> Impressive showing by the SHIELD, especially Ambrose. Very fluid; disturbingly poetic in his style and movements.


One thing I like about Dean Ambrose, we really don't have a true blue 'crazy' gimmick in the WWE in a long time.


----------



## AntUK

Made the night for me they all looked like stars out there. Even cena sold their offense well hell he even sold the loss well there at the end. They do have to knit overuse the spear through the barricade to. However awesome it looks. All of them did great but ambrose mannerisms and ticks just crack me up. When the crowd were chanting feed me more and .he mocked the shoulder twitch thing ryback does he just does all the little things. Going to be enjoying some ambrose for plenty of years imo. Give the guy a Mic tonight pretty please .


Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Eddie Ray

Cookie Monster said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
> Impressive showing by the SHIELD, especially Ambrose. Very fluid; disturbingly poetic in his style and movements.


that is going in my freaking sig. A nice rub off one of the GOATs


----------



## checkcola




----------



## DA

Two matches now and they have delivered *BIG TIME* in both. That's what happens when you give genuinely talented young guys a chance.

Also, it's reassuring to know that the future of the company is in safe hands after Punk retires with these guys and Bryan around.


----------



## Eddie Ray

for once the booking was perfect.

also The Shield had amazing in ring psychology and it really highlights how much is lacking in wwe programming in general.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

Roman Reigns is a beast. Ryback should learn a thing or 2 off him.


----------



## sbuch

I would love to see Ambrose/Ryback at Mania and Reigns/Rollins vs Team Hell No at mania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

sbuch said:


> I would love to see Ambrose/Ryback at Mania and Reigns/Rollins vs Team Hell No at mania
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As much as I'd love to see Ambrose in a singles matchup, I think it makes more sense to have Ryback vs. Reigns and Ambrose/Rollins vs. Hell No.


----------



## NJ88

sbuch said:


> I would love to see Ambrose/Ryback at Mania and Reigns/Rollins vs Team Hell No at mania
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It would make a whole lot more sense to have Reings/Ryback at Mania considering the way this match ended. Rollins/Ambrose look like they would work incredibly well as a team too, so that would work. I don't think we'll get either though, it'll be another six man tag with The Shield finally losing to probably Ryback/Sheamus/Orton or something like that.

The booking for this match was great though. The Shield look like a real threat to anyone now since they've beaten probably the three biggest faces in the business.


----------



## AntUK

MrSmallPackage said:


> As much as I'd love to see Ambrose in a singles matchup, I think it makes more sense to have Ryback vs. Reigns and Ambrose/Rollins vs. Hell No.


It'd make more sense size wise but it's mania you don't want to expose ryback and reigns on the biggest stage of all, I'm not sure those two could carry off that match together you'd need more if a vet in their with either of them to carry the match, reigns is still green and well ryback is ryback his only decent matches have been carry jobs by punk 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

AntUK said:


> It'd make more sense size wise but it's mania you don't want to expose ryback and reigns on the biggest stage of all, I'm not sure those two could carry off that match together you'd need more if a vet in their with either of them to carry the match, reigns is still green and well ryback is ryback his only decent matches have been carry jobs by punk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


My bad, I totally forgot about the lack of experience in a Ryback/Reigns-matchup. 
I've changed my mind... Dean Ambrose can totally carry Ryback through a great WM-match and Reigns will get help from Rollins, Bryan and Kane in a tag team-match.


----------



## zkorejo

Ok.. I was 100% sure Shield was losing this match. I am actually pleasantly surprised.

From now on I officially BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!

(But we all know they are losing at WM)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I'm still not sure how The Shield will be involved at 'Mania. All together or in separate singles matches? They deserve to be involved in something pretty high profile.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

I see the poll at the top...is it just me who is really high on Seth Rollins? I think he is fantastic and really enjoy watching his work.

I think ambrose is quality as well, both got alot of potential for me. I was never a Reigns fan by last night was the first time he actually shone for me, he was great.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Monday Night Raw said:


> I see the poll at the top...is it just me who is really high on Seth Rollins? I think he is fantastic and really enjoy watching his work.
> 
> I think ambrose is quality as well, both got alot of potential for me. I was never a Reigns fan by last night was the first time he actually shone for me, he was great.


I like Rollins a lot as well. He has a unique offensive style and has a _great_ look for a heel. He snarls and looks pretty deranged. I've seen some matches of him before he joined WWE too, and he's got all the tools to be a top star.


----------



## Asenath

Monday Night Raw said:


> I see the poll at the top...is it just me who is really high on Seth Rollins? I think he is fantastic and really enjoy watching his work.
> 
> I think ambrose is quality as well, both got alot of potential for me. I was never a Reigns fan by last night was the first time he actually shone for me, he was great.


It is not just you. Seth Rollins is like silk and milk chocolate and one of Joan Collins' fur coats from the 80s. He is _smooooth_ when he moves.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

My guess for WrestleMania would be another 6-Man Tag Team Match, swap Orton out for Cena and add a stipulation. Maybe Elimination or Extreme Rules and finally have Ryback actually beat The Shield. 

They looked so impressive and dominant last night and JBL (and Cole to a much lesser extent) did a great job putting them over on commentary. The booking for these guys has been nearly perfect so far.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

ShyBiSkye said:


> My guess for WrestleMania would be another 6-Man Tag Team Match, swap Orton out for Cena and add a stipulation. Maybe Elimination or Extreme Rules and *finally have Ryback actually beat The Shield*.
> 
> They looked so impressive and dominant last night and JBL (and Cole to a much lesser extent) did a great job putting them over on commentary. The booking for these guys has been nearly perfect so far.












Nobody gives a toss about ryback anymore, the push he got straight away was daft and would ever amount to anything. The shield are probably the hottest thing around at the moment and everybody is interested in them whether you love them or hate them. Ryback can barely strif a sentence together.

If the wwe are serious about these 3, and them going on to have successful careers near the top of wwe they should split on their on terms rather than them being conquered imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

I love Ambrose, everything he’s done before and during his WWE run. But Roman fucking Reigns, this guy is an animal. Genuinely comes across as terrifying. That Spear, holy fucking Goldberg he killed it. Everything about him thus far has been superb, even his limited mic work, he’s been epic.

I suspect he’ll be the one they push initially, wouldn’t complain at all.


----------



## Itami

I didn't see Reigns doing this










So Ambrose is once again the MVP of the match. :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I think the best thing about this group is that each member is now developing their own personality and they are all different characters. Sometimes in stables a few of the guys seem the same and do similar things. But not in The Shield. Really psyched to see some new, raw talent being pushed properly and it'll be interesting to see where they go from here.


----------



## truk83

These guys are just failing miserably.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dean Ambrose was so over doing the facial expressions last night and also I noticed his weird movements in the ring when he was going to do a move WTF is up with that??? 

Seth Rollins is the guy I have my eye on he is defintely gonna be the star when this shield thing breaks up


----------



## Smoogle

Ambrose was doing a better Orton then Orton does Orton


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> These guys are just failing miserably.


Oh, yeah. They're failing miserably, clean in the middle of the ring, over Ryback, John Cena, and Sheamus.


----------



## Itami

^ Why do you even bother responding to him? He's obviously seeking attention. You're doing exactly what he wants you to do.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> ^ Why do you even bother responding to him? He's obviously seeking attention. You're doing exactly what he wants you to do.


Gotta inflate my post count somehow.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Brilliant match, all 3 of them were made to look dangerous and as a team theyre still made to look insurmountable. Its tricky to balance them look great as a unit and them looking good indivually, its leaning much more to the former right now but the booking and presentation has been great so far. They'll get their comuppance at mania no doubt but I can see them running through Summerslam at least before they break them up.



Itami said:


> I didn't see Reigns doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Ambrose is once again the MVP of the match. :


man I hope Dean looks good with a shaved head cos he's got some pretty classic male pattern baldness developing there


----------



## The Smark One

Smoogle said:


> Ambrose was doing a better Orton then Orton does Orton


I was just thinking that i hope that the E's creative doesnt turn him into a new randy orton


----------



## Asenath

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> man I hope Dean looks good with a shaved head cos he's got some pretty classic male pattern baldness developing there


He's always had five-head. This is not a new condition.


----------



## Itami

The Smark One said:


> I was just thinking that i hope that the E's creative doesnt turn him into a new randy orton


That's impossible. Orton is a fucking bore. Although similar tendencies, they're completely different gimmicks.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

As great as Reigns and Rollins were last night, I cannot for the life of me understand how anyone would favor them over Ambrose.


----------



## Bearodactyl

zkorejo said:


> Ok.. I was 100% sure Shield was losing this match. I am actually pleasantly surprised.
> 
> From now on I officially BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!
> 
> *(But we all know they are losing at WM)*


That's what we said about the Elimination Chamber too... :


----------



## Smoogle

Asenath said:


> He's always had five-head. This is not a new condition.


why do people continuously say ambrose is not balding he is - he's balding just like Damien Sandow,Zack Ryder, Michael Mcgilacunt, he's rocking a Dean Malenko heavily lol...that shit doesn't really bother me though but i can see why people like it adds character and he isn't bald marine 4060


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

I like Dean's hair. I don't want it gone. 

I think he uses it well. He somehow incorporates his actions in his promos, and it all involves that killer hair. 

Where is the source he's shaving it anyway? What started this?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Gotta love how Shield discussions constantly turn into conversations about Ambrose's hair. He is balding, but that's no bad thing. He shouldn't shave his head as his messy hair adds to his character. He'd probably look ok bald though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

J2D said:


> I like Dean's hair. I don't want it gone.
> 
> I think he uses it well. He somehow incorporates his actions in his promos, and it all involves that killer hair.
> 
> Where is the source he's shaving it anyway? What started this?


ugh jesus, really wasnt trying to start yet another hair thread on here.
No one said he's shaving it, its pretty evident it'll be gone in about 5 years anyway, unless he wants to rock a George Costanza look.


----------



## Asenath

Since we're talking about hair, someone needs to talk to Seth about the proper care of color treated hair. That bleached stripe always looks like it's about three seconds from all coming off in a comb somewhere.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Asenath said:


> Since we're talking about hair, someone needs to talk to Seth about the proper care of color treated hair. That bleached stripe always looks like it's about three seconds from all coming off in a comb somewhere.


Haha. I like Rollins' hair - it looks unkept and the two vastly different colours just add something crazy to his look.


----------



## Asenath

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Haha. I like Rollins' hair - it looks unkept and the two vastly different colours just add something crazy to his look.


I like it, too! But the blonde part is fucking crispy. The other two need to pin him down and forcibly apply some of that Wen healthy hair care treatment.


----------



## The Smark One

Itami said:


> That's impossible. Orton is a fucking bore. Although similar tendencies, they're completely different gimmicks.


I agree that orton is boring and Ambrose is the shit. but nowadays WWE's creative can make anyone boring. have you seen what they have done to D-Bry?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> ugh jesus, really wasnt trying to start yet another hair thread on here.
> No one said he's shaving it, its pretty evident it'll be gone in about 5 years anyway, unless he wants to rock a George Costanza look.


Oh. Okay.
Anyway, maybe he can just wear a beanie over his head when he wrestlers. There we go, that's an idea.


----------



## Doublemint

I'm enjoying the SHIELD so far. Don't really have favorite yet among those three.


----------



## DA

#BelieveInTheBleachedStripe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Having JBL on commentary is really helping sell The Shield. This is why commentary teams need a heel announcer - to help put over the heel wrestlers.


----------



## Pink Princess

I didnt really have much of an opinion on the shield till now, but goddamn 
That selling :bolt
That move-set :bolt
That Spear :bolt
I dont know which one i like best though maybe Rollins cause i watched him a bit in ROH or Reigns cause he has IT mabybe Ambrose cause he almost sells as godd as Ziggler, dont matter though i predict they all will have bright futures :kanye2


----------



## THA_WRESTER

The shield seriously the best thing going on in the WWE, i hope they are here for the long run and don't fade away till around next years mania. Ambrose last night showed exactly why hes potentially the future main event Heel of the company.


----------



## The Smark One

Would the shield's victory last night count as a swerve? I wouldnt mind getting some gold in the shield though.


----------



## CharliePrince

to those who missed it or have not seen it yet..

Roman Reigns's Beastmode on Sheamus






pay attention to Lillian Garcia.. she almost got clipped! good god girl

DAMNNN GIRL! :ex:


----------



## gothmog 3rd

I am officially a a fan. Their teamwork is just beutiful. That Spear.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield need to win gold soon


----------



## 777

The Smark One said:


> Would the shield's victory last night count as a swerve? I wouldnt mind getting some gold in the shield though.


If there were a group that didn't need gold it's this one. Their back story even caters to keeping them away from actual titles.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

777 said:


> If there were a group that didn't need gold it's this one. Their back story even caters to keeping them away from actual titles.


Yeah I agree, as long as they are The Shield, putting title belts on them would probably just look stupid.
They're not in it for the fame and glory, they're in it for justice.

Once they break up I can see Rollins going for the IC-belt while Ambrose and Reigns go for the tag team championships.


----------



## AntUK

777 said:


> If there were a group that didn't need gold it's this one. Their back story even caters to keeping them away from actual titles.


They can use the usual bad guy logic to turn their injustice story to fit anything. 

"The British bulldogs, demolition, the hart foundation, the steiner brothers these were teams, look at what we've got now a hugging pair of morons, it's an injustice so we're going to bring honour back to the tag team division, we are a team, the best team around here etc etc"

you could spin their story whatever way you like, the only reasons I wouldn't want them to go for those titles us because the belts look like a joke, and there is no face teams on the roster on their level to feud with after they despatch hell no

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 777

AntUK said:


> They can use the usual bad guy logic to turn their injustice story to fit anything.
> 
> "The British bulldogs, demolition, the hart foundation, the steiner brothers these were teams, look at what we've got now a hugging pair of morons, it's an injustice so we're going to bring honour back to the tag team division, we are a team, the best team around here etc etc"
> 
> you could spin their story whatever way you like, the only reasons I wouldn't want them to go for those titles us because the belts look like a joke, and there is no face teams on the roster on their level to feud with after they despatch hell no
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


You're right of course and this is a great post. I'd just suggest that as they stand now they don't need any belts and keeping them away from that scenario leaves the straps open for talent that may actually benefit from them.


----------



## Prayer Police

I believe............I believe.


----------



## Dudechi

Have a member of The Shield take the WWE Championship off Cena at Summerslam, with the help of the other members. Following night on Raw they talk about how they don't give a shit about championship belts etc. then they destroy the ugly ass WWE belt.

When the title changes hands they can launch a redesigned WWE championship belt that isn't based on the ridiculous spinner thing.


----------



## The Smark One

Dudechi said:


> Have a member of The Shield take the WWE Championship off Cena at Summerslam, with the help of the other members. Following night on Raw they talk about how they don't give a shit about championship belts etc. then they destroy the ugly ass WWE belt.
> 
> When the title changes hands they can launch a redesigned WWE championship belt that isn't based on the ridiculous spinner thing.



I could see Ambrose doing a shoot interview saying that the WWE championship is worthless and he's here to restore glory and honor to the championship. Hes done that bit before as john moxley


----------



## Dudechi

He is who I had in mind as the one who wins it. I'll admit I've been a wrestling fan, on and off, since the late 80's... But mostly wwe wcw. Sometimes casual, sometimes didn't watch at all or years at a time. Got back into it maybe 2 years ago after a good 4 years off.

So I didn't know much about the guys in the Shield, but Ambrose is really good. I think he could be a world class anti-hero type. 

I would love to see them start making major moves in the future. Them winning last night was great. I really hope they continue to build the shield brand.


----------



## Redruum

*Roman Reigns can main event*

After last night, does anyone think that Roman Reigns could not main event? He is a fucking animal, and single handily destroyed the power rangers last night. I dont want to see the shield break up any time soon, hell I wouldnt mind if they inducted one or two new members. But when they do, I can see Reigns going big time.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

He has big potential, but it would all depend on how they book him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

The Shield should stay together for a long time, as that would allow them to build up their stars until the point when they break up. That's when one of them can jump into the main event. Rushing one of them to the top would be counter-productive.


----------



## The Smark One

777 said:


> If there were a group that didn't need gold it's this one. Their back story even caters to keeping them away from actual titles.


Im not talking about them capturing every fucking title in the WWE (including the Diva's ship) but shit since the tag team division is sooooo damn weak, why not?


----------



## bipartisan101

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

He will definitely be up there, but lets give him a few years. Those spears were INSANE though....


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Still too green.

Reigns looks prime because the other two have enough experience to shore up where he is weak. Which isn't to say he isn't filled with potential, but he's only been in the business for 2 years. Not nearly enough time learning how to tell a story in the ring and how to gauge the crowd's mood.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

IMO Roman will be the guy to replace CENA as the Top Face in the WWE. He has that look that Vince loves.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

I'm surprised how good he ended up being.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

He has the potential. But so far he' only does two things that impress me. The spear, and his bad ass screaming. You need more than that. Time will tell.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

The guy has IT factor written all over him. It's just a matter of him letting his talents shine to cement him as a next big star. He adds a lot intensity, but he needs to work more on promos and be comfortable with them, right now he seems nervous and needs to better his ring work so that when he is main eventing in the future he doesn't need to be carried.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Reigns is a badass.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

All three shield members can main event


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

1. Do we know if he can work a lengthy match?
2. Do we know if he can at least be passable on the mic?
3. Are we sure he has any heat on him in particular or whether it's just heat from the name "The Shield"?
4. He's only been in the business for two-three years, is that enough to warrant a singles push?


----------



## THANOS

truk83 said:


> These guys are just failing miserably.


Seriously dude, I normally like all your other opinions and posts, but you are just so very wrong about the Shield. How you could say they are failing miserably after last night's epic performance just baffles me?


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wonder if anyone would like to go back through out the beginning of the thread and see some of the things people said about Reigns early on and would care to bring them to this page? It'll be interesting to see how many peoples minds have been changed. I was in the "Reigns is a bit green for me" camp but he looks nothing like he did from what I saw in FCW.


----------



## THANOS

Smoogle said:


> why do people continuously say ambrose is not balding he is - he's balding just like Damien Sandow,Zack Ryder, Michael Mcgilacunt, he's rocking a Dean Malenko heavily lol...that shit doesn't really bother me though but i can see why people like it adds character and he isn't bald marine 4060


Zach Ryder's hairline is receeding for sure but the others you meantion just have naturally high hairlines/thin hair. Sandow has a natural part down the middle of his head and McGuillicutty just has thin hair and always has.


----------



## trevs909

Posted this in the Ryback thread, this is what I thought of after the match 









Welcome back to reality Ryback! Hope wwe does not fuck this up.


----------



## true rebel

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Huge potential.Will he be the next Rock probably not.But he will most likely be a big star.


----------



## WWER3volution

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

yeah they need to build him up a bit more not main event status hes barely been in the wwe anyways lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Shield Need To Collect ALL THE TITLES
Ambrose = Tag Title And IC Title
Reigns = WHC 
Rollins = Tag Title And Us Title

^ Mark Out Moment


----------



## Eddie Ray

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if anyone would like to go back through out the beginning of the thread and see some of the things people said about Reigns early on and would care to bring them to this page? It'll be interesting to see how many peoples minds have been changed. I was in the "Reigns is a bit green for me" camp but he looks nothing like he did from what I saw in FCW.


i'm still partially reserving judgement for a few reasons, one is that its in a tag scenario. working in a tag is a lot easier to hide weaknesses as each member can work to their strengths. another is his mic work is still terrible and this will hold him down in singles competition.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Only problem with them is I can't watch Rollins without thinking he's a babyface!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Asenath said:


> Still too green.
> 
> Reigns looks prime because the other two have enough experience to shore up where he is weak. Which isn't to say he isn't filled with potential, but he's only been in the business for 2 years. Not nearly enough time learning how to tell a story in the ring and how to gauge the crowd's mood.


*This.

The potential is there, but lets not throw a ryback at him.

A ryback - a rushed push which results in failure *


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Fortitude said:


> *This.
> 
> The potential is there, but lets not throw a ryback at him.
> 
> (A ryback - a rushed push which results in failure)[/ *


*

ryback couldn't wrestle more than 5 mins without a break he can *


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Wait till he actually cuts a single promo and has a one on one match in WWE before making any conclusions. He is still relatively new to the business overall, but if he keeps improving then yes.


----------



## DAFUQ

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

agree... the guy is the next big Dwayne. If you look at him, the tone in his voice, the facial expressions you see Dwayne.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



RaneGaming said:


> ryback couldn't wrestle more than 5 mins without a break he can


*Indeed. I am a massive fan of Reigns, see my other posts.

I wouldnt want it rushed though, let the shield have there glory for the next year. Then once each member is ready for singles action. Let them main event.*


----------



## 777

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

The potential is definitely there, but he needs experience. Give him time to work more actual matches on television.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Fortitude said:


> *Indeed. I am a massive fan of Reigns, see my other posts.
> 
> I wouldnt want it rushed though, let the shield have there glory for the next year. Then once each member is ready for singles action. Let them main event.*


oh i agree they should stay as a group for another 8 months Minimum and as i said in my post Start to collect all the GOLD.
AND Yea i don't want them to rush it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Roman Reigns could main event but could he sell out PPV's like his cousin Dwayne :rock4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Roman Reigns could main event but could he sell out PPV's like his cousin Dwayne :rock4


Roman Reigns vs The Rock WM 30 

Add a HandShake From Rocky And There You Go 

Joking Ofcourse


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Yes give him a vampire gimmick, he reminds me of Vamp from MGS2.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

NeyNey, wherever you are.

you were right.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

By the end of the shields run, roman reigns will most definitely be ready for the main event. Face or heel, i'm sure he could pull it off


----------



## denjin09

AntUK said:


> When the crowd were chanting feed me more and .he mocked the shoulder twitch thing ryback does he just does all the little things.


Anyone have a gif of this?


----------



## Eddie Ray

BarrettBarrage said:


> NeyNey, wherever you are.
> 
> you were right.


I don't think she's seen it yet. i have pestered her about it XD

its going to be like christmas again XD


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Two years from now one WM main event will feature Roman Reigns, while the other one is Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins for a world title in an ironman match.


----------



## Mister Hands

Eddie Ray said:


> i'm still partially reserving judgement for a few reasons, one is that its in a tag scenario. working in a tag is a lot easier to hide weaknesses as each member can work to their strengths. another is his mic work is still terrible and this will hold him down in singles competition.


This is where I'm at. He's looked absolutely great so far, but Tarver looked okay in Nexus too. (Reigns absolutely looks better, obv.)


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Anyone can main event. It's a scripted television show.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Bebe said:


> Anyone can main event. It's a scripted television show.


Tell That To CM Punk  

Sorry Couldn't Resist


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

I think they could all main event.


----------



## shought321

BarrettBarrage said:


> NeyNey, wherever you are.
> 
> you were right.


Sounds like the final line in a terrible romance film.


----------



## Asenath

OMG. We have spoiled this to hell and back for Ney Ney.

We are terrible friends.

SO, back to the victory celebrations. . .


----------



## Eddie Ray

rewatched it and , god, the way Ambrose shows his character is amazing, he has commitment to kayfabe. Ambrose may not have come off as the strongest but he showcased his gimmick and character the best last night.

also this


----------



## DA




----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

As long as they don't make the same mistake they did with Ryback.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

All 3 can and will Main Event.

I do think however Reigns will be the biggest star. Ambrose is going to be a huge heel, Rollins is going to be a huge face and Reigns is going to be both.

Shield has massive potential moving forward, really dont know what they are doing at Mania


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

I'd be okay with him being in the main event one day... As long as they keep letting him use the spear though. He makes it look damn good.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Ney, Ney will be here soon to mark out, should be a fun time.

Best moment of last night for me, I finally got my wish. Big thank you to Sheamus for that. Unfortunately Ambrose had to be a damn tease and cover right the fuck back up. Damn him :cuss:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> OMG. We have spoiled this to hell and back for Ney Ney.
> 
> We are terrible friends.
> 
> SO, back to the victory celebrations. . .


hopefully neyney will see it first before going on the forum lol


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

iDogBea said:


> Ney, Ney will be here soon to mark out, should be a fun time.
> 
> Best moment of last night for me, I finally got my wish. Big thank you to Sheamus for that. Unfortunately Ambrose had to be a damn tease and cover right the fuck back up. Damn him :cuss:



I Liked When Ambrose Turned his jacket round so zip was on the back 

EPIC Smart 
Then DDT 
then Slapping Cena

Infact i loved it ALL


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Yes give him a vampire gimmick, he reminds me of Vamp from MGS2.


I'd like the WWE to introduce a Vampire character. But Reigns isnt the guy. You need someone who the WWE hasn't seen


----------



## Eddie Ray

also dat sell...


----------



## AntUK

Green Light said:


> I hope none of you guys in here have a meltdown after Ambrose taps out to the STF tonight


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if anyone would like to go back through out the beginning of the thread and see some of the things people said about Reigns early on and would care to bring them to this page? It'll be interesting to see how many peoples minds have been changed. I was in the "Reigns is a bit green for me" camp but he looks nothing like he did from what I saw in FCW.


I'm still not on the Reigns train but he plays his role perfectly in the group. I know for sure that I won't like him once he gets his singles push unless he gives me fabulous Hollywood Batista vibes. 

Rollins, everyone knows how I feel about him but holy fuck he should never yell anything ever again. I was getting Spirit Squad, hyena flashbacks. 

Ambrose- after 4 years, this motherfucker is still confusing my feels. 

They all bring all kinds of quirks and odd swag to the group and their chemistry shouldn't be fucked with. It's perfect right now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Eddie Ray said:


> also dat sell...


i Need to watch the match again after raw


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Having JBL on commentary is really helping sell The Shield. This is why commentary teams need a heel announcer - to help put over the heel wrestlers.


It's not really that JBL is a heel announcer, it's just that he's really, really good on commentary. He knows what the fuck he's talking about, he never tries to put one person or one other person over, he's just intelligent, he has strong knowledge of wrestling, and he is very exciting to listen to. Easily the best commentator in the world. We need JBL/JR.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



RaneGaming said:


> Roman Reigns vs The Rock WM 30
> 
> Add a HandShake From Rocky And There You Go
> 
> Joking Ofcourse


Actually thats a good idea cousin vs cousin match I dont think theres ever been a match like that before


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

AntUK said:


>


YES YES YES  Think I Need To Go Clean Up brb


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

When the Shield break up put Heyman w/ Reigns. Punk doesn't need Heyman but Heyman could do great things for a guy like Reigns. I've been saying Reigns has the most potential out of the 3 because he has the look. You can't teach look but you can teach somebody how to wrestle or talk. He's makes a great powerhouse wrestler who will only improve & he has intensity & presence


----------



## AntUK

denjin09 said:


> Anyone have a gif of this?


the Ryback twitch...after drinking


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> I'm still not on the Reigns train but he plays his role perfectly in the group. I know for sure that I won't like him once he gets his singles push unless he gives me fabulous Hollywood Batista vibes.
> 
> Rollins, everyone knows how I feel about him but holy fuck he should never yell anything ever again. I was getting Spirit Squad, hyena flashbacks.
> 
> Ambrose- after 4 years, this motherfucker is still confusing my feels.
> 
> They all bring all kinds of quirks and odd swag to the group and their chemistry shouldn't be fucked with. It's perfect right now.


I agree. I think they all compliment each other well. Keep them together for months to come, gaining more and more momentum. Have them develop character as individuals too. All in all, considering they went over at TLC and especially last night at Elimination Chamber, someone is big on them and I hope when they do split up they aren't all fucked.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Fortitude said:


> *This.
> 
> The potential is there, but lets not throw a ryback at him.
> 
> A ryback - a rushed push which results in failure *


The main issue with Ryback was that he fucking sucks and they did his push completely wrong.

A lot of the time, guys who are pushed hard out the gate do well. Ryback just sucks and they made him lose at every PPV like fucking idiots. It should have been anybody but him that got his push.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> It's not really that JBL is a heel announcer, it's just that he's really, really good on commentary. He knows what the fuck he's talking about, he never tries to put one person or one other person over, he's just intelligent, he has strong knowledge of wrestling, and he is very exciting to listen to. Easily the best commentator in the world. We need JBL/JR.


Agreed. JBl was calling it how it is and building the Shield as what they are,a threat. I was so glad he was commentating to counter act Lawler's garbage. I was cringing every time Lawler was commentating as he was looking at the Shield as just food for Cena as usual.JBL and Cole were the only ones that sounded logical while Lalwer was being delusional in his WWE Bubble. I hope JBL stays for a long time as commentator or at least until Lawler retires.


----------



## AntUK

the guys got so many awesome gifs.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

PacoAwesome said:


> Agreed. JBl was calling it how it is and building the Shield as what they are,a threat. I was so glad he was commentating to counter act Lawler's garbage. I was cringing every time Lawler was commentating as he was looking at the Shield as just food for Cena as usual.JBL and Cole were the only ones that sounded logical while Lalwer was being delusional in his WWE Bubble. I hope JBL stays for a long time as commentator or at least until Lawler retires.


JBL = Leader Of Shield!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

The only thing I see wrong with Reigns is HIM ALL OF A SUDDEN SCREAMING IN HIS PROMOS FOR NO REASON WHAT SO EVER


----------



## AntUK

PacoAwesome said:


> Agreed. JBl was calling it how it is and building the Shield as what they are,a threat. I was so glad he was commentating to counter act Lawler's garbage. I was cringing every time Lawler was commentating as he was looking at the Shield as just food for Cena as usual.JBL and Cole were the only ones that sounded logical while Lalwer was being delusional in his WWE Bubble. I hope JBL stays for a long time as commentator or at least until Lawler retires.


Yeah i was actually really suprised at cole, hes usually suckling on the cena teat but he really did well for a face commentator to put over the heels, as you say lawler still had his head up his ass. 2/3 aint bad, just wait for Raw tonght though JBL-less Cole will go back to sucking up to faces.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

He would need a manager to get and stay there. I don't have faith he'll captivate people alone with his promos.


----------



## Stroker Ace

AntUK said:


> the Ryback twitch...after drinking


I had a feeling he was doing Ryback's taunt, at first I just thought it was his twitches going into overdrive.

I really want the gif of him doing the mat slam.


----------



## DA

TLC- Reigns got the pin

Elimination Chamber- Rollins got the pin

Wrestlemania- I wonder who Ambrose is gonna pin :bateman


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Roman Reigns has the look, the charisma, the "It" factor and he also proved that he is great in the ring. If this is the future then the future looks bright. Wouldn't mind if he already leaves the Shield and becomes the main eventer because he already has the momentum


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Honestly if he was to main event he would have to keep the attire he has now. Nothing would really work on him honestly.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Buckley said:


> The only thing I see wrong with Reigns is HIM ALL OF A SUDDEN SCREAMING IN HIS PROMOS FOR NO REASON WHAT SO EVER


Still a better Promo than Cena


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

I've been saying Roman Reigns was going to be a big time player in the WWE since thr group debut. Guy has the look, the size, he can talk, charisma. The first time I saw him he just reminded be of a Diesel, maybe that's why I've been so damn high on the guy from the early days.


----------



## AntUK

iDogBea said:


> I had a feeling he was doing Ryback's taunt, at first I just thought it was his twitches going into overdrive.
> 
> I really want the gif of him doing the mat slam.












?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

AntUK said:


> ?


Dam you are MR GIF today


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

He can, but he doesn't sell oves that well. John Cena needs some help flippy slamming you, and Reigns did nothing to help that. If he doesn't help then people are going to get injured, himself included. If he clears it up then yes, he can.


----------



## AntUK

RaneGaming said:


> Dam you are MR GIF today


I just had the tumblr page open 

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/dean+ambrose

i particularly like the ones in the tag

#go home dean your drunk

very fitting


----------



## JY57

was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


----------



## Redruum

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> He can, but he doesn't sell oves that well. John Cena needs some help flippy slamming you, and Reigns did nothing to help that. If he doesn't help then people are going to get injured, himself included. If he clears it up then yes, he can.


Trying to make Cena look good in a match is a hard fucking sale though. Havent seen anyone able to do it yet.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


YES


----------



## Cookie Monster

JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


Nope.

But it's still worth a watch, ***1/2 match with the TLC match being ****


----------



## shought321

JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


In terms of them working as a team yeh. For overall excitement and quality :ambrose2. It was also shorter.


----------



## DanM3

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

When the shield debuted i though he was just going to be a generic big man wrestler. But he has really impressed me over the last few months, if he's booked right (so far so good) then he could have a bright future


----------



## Stroker Ace

AntUK said:


>


And I love you 



JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


No


----------



## DA

:ambrose2 TLC was better, but I enjoyed the ending to EC more. It was perfect how Reigns just speared him out of nowhere and Rollins landed on top of Ryback :mark: I was like "Fucking Superfriends with some kind of synchronised finish here.....WTF? SPEAR SPEAR.......YES :mark: "


----------



## Eddie Ray

JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


no way! their TLC match was amazing and had an incredible atmosphere. also D-bry and Kane are better workers than sheamus and cena so thus could provide a better quality of match. The TLC match, to me was MOTY...it was amazing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I need to watch the match again.


----------



## LigerJ81

Pretty much like TLC, This was the match of the night. I'm glad WWE did something right
Reigns did his Damn Job


----------



## Eddie Ray

LigerJ81 said:


> Pretty much like TLC, This was the match of the night. I'm glad WWE did something right
> Reigns did his Damn Job


i completely agree with you there. they are so talented that each match they work is MOTN...


----------



## Necramonium

I really love to see the Spear being back in force, Christian barely used it, but now we got Reigns using it and Kaitlyn, a diva of all wrestlers. :cool2


----------



## BehindYou

There doing a great job of building up Reign's spear which makes u think he's the one who'll get pushed


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



Redruum said:


> After last night, does anyone think that Roman Reigns could not main event? He is a fucking animal, and single handily destroyed the power rangers last night. I dont want to see the shield break up any time soon, hell I wouldnt mind if they inducted one or two new members. But when they do, I can see Reigns going big time.


he can

and will

but not yet

i've gone on record saying that Roman Reigns is THE FUTURE of the WWE. Literally.. future main-eventer, world champion, franchise type guy

he has something you cannot teach. he has "IT". whatever "IT" is. Reigns has.. 
-size
-looks
-athleticism
-bloodline

the sky's the limit for him.. i think that Roman Reigns and Antonio Cesaro are the future of the WWE


----------



## Lord Stark

Necramonium said:


> I really love to see the Spear being back in force, Christian barely used it, but now we got Reigns using it and Kaitlyn, a diva of all wrestlers. :cool2


I never liked Edge or Christian using The Spear. They are smaller guys so it never looked as brutal or impactful as it should. The Spear should be reserved for the larger superstars only.


----------



## John_101

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*

Too bad that Roman Reigns is going to job to cena at Wrestlemania 31 and being drop down to mid card level So don't get your hopes up for him guys.


----------



## Bearodactyl

As much as I loved every single member of Shield yesterday, thinking about it some more today I have to admit that of the three of them, it's actually Rollins that's really growing on me. 
It's the little things. Like the way he interacts with the crowd when he's standing on the apron, or how he gets down to the bottom rope to mock his opponent as Reigns is manhandling him in-ring, really gets to eye-level, I haven't seen stuff like that in ages. Add to that the snake-like movement, quick and fluid movement and strikes.. I mean the way he at one point waited till the ref's back was turned, and in one movement jumped over the top rope, hit Cena in the face with his Knee, and rolled out of the ring on the other side.. : In one word, EPIC. Loved it.

Slightly off topic, yesterday's match really showed the weaknesses of the superfriends, if you ask me. All Ryback did was pace back and forth trying to start feed me more chants, and all Cena and Sheamus did was stand there, try to get the hot tag and yell "come on ... " (insert name of whoever was in ring at the time). The difference between them and the Shield's apron antics was shocking...


----------



## Blood Bath

The Shield was just spectacular last night, speechless by their performance


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Marked the fuck out when Reigns speared Ryback and Rollins got the pin.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## CharliePrince

JY57 said:


> was the match yesterday better than their TLC match with Kane, Bryan, & Ryback?


I'm doing a video edit right now of it

wait until you watch it, it was amazing

repeat actually shows how amazing The Shield's teamwork is

they had multiple coordinated spots.. seriously like a well-oiled machine


----------



## Blood Bath

The WWE should give them the Tag Titles and let them go on a tear with them shits


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Blood Bath said:


> The WWE should give them the Tag Titles and let them go on a tear with them shits


Hopefully if they did this they will bring back the freebird rule.


----------



## Cookie Monster

So what is the get up?

Are EVERYONE big on these three? Because usually even with someone big on someone (HHH on Sheamus, Vince on Ryback) etc. they still come to a hault. Sure, The Shield have only been here for 3 months but they haven't even shown signs of slowing down, they've beaten Ryback, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Kane and John Cena now as well as beat down the current WWE Champion. I know Regal, Foley, JR, CM Punk and HHH are all high on Dean Ambrose, Reigns would obviously have Rocks backing as well as the bloodline and Rollins is just Seth Rollins!

Or is this all just a plot so eventually they'll all get buried off our TVs and get repackaged as singles stars?


----------



## CharliePrince

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hopefully if they did this they will bring back the freebird rule.


had to google that

but that sounds wicked awesome!! I like it

I LIKE IT!! :agree:


----------



## Cmpunk91

Dean Ambrose is amazing on the mic and in the ring, rollins is amazing in the ring and reigns is just a beast!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cookie Monster said:


> So what is the get up?
> 
> Are EVERYONE big on these three? Because usually even with someone big on someone (HHH on Sheamus, Vince on Ryback) etc. they still come to a hault. Sure, The Shield have only been here for 3 months but they haven't even shown signs of slowing down, they've beaten Ryback, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Kane and John Cena now as well as beat down the current WWE Champion. I know Regal, Foley, JR, CM Punk and HHH are all high on Dean Ambrose, Reigns would obviously have Rocks backing as well as the bloodline and Rollins is just Seth Rollins!
> 
> Or is this all just a plot so eventually they'll all get buried off our TVs and get repackaged as singles stars?


Summerslam 
*All The Titles On The Line*
Shield (Tag titles & IC Title & US Title & WHC) vs WWE Champion John Cena


----------



## true rebel

Ok crazy thought.But these guys just went over the guys with the best win-loss records in recent memory.What about putting the WWE title on the shield?All 3 of them share it.Defend it under a modified freebird rule where any of them can defend the title.Have them take the title off Cena after Cena gets the title back at WM (we know it's happening.Have then go on a 5 month + title reign and then have them lose it to an over face later as the are struggling to keep up the team work.They do a triple threat later to see who gets the rematch clause and the winner becomes a permanent main eventer while the other 2 go back to the upper mid card. Perhaps going for the tag titles.Eventually those 2 get built up to the main event and we see all 3 battle for the title.


----------



## takingunder

if we are going to have a group of 3 freebird for a wwe title, why not a group of 40?


----------



## checkcola

RaneGaming said:


> Summerslam
> *All The Titles On The Line*
> Shield (Tag titles & IC Title & US Title & WHC) vs WWE Champion John Cena












_What, its up to me now? I guess I'll have to stop them myself because the other Super Friends suck.
_


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

checkcola said:


> _What, its up to me now? I guess I'll have to stop them myself because the other Super Friends suck.
> _


Cena Needs WINS AND BIG Wins before WM XXX

WM XXX
Streak vs Streak
John *Superman* Cena (All The Titles) vs Undertaker


----------



## Cmpunk91

RaneGaming said:


> Cena Needs WINS AND BIG Wins before WM XXX
> 
> WM XXX
> Streak vs Streak
> John *Superman* Cena (All The Titles) vs Undertaker


Good Lord fpalm knowing wwe they'll probably do that!


----------



## #Mark

So what's next for the shield? I'm certain they're done with Ryback now.. I don't see anyone left for them to feud with.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cmpunk91 said:


> Good Lord fpalm knowing wwe they'll probably do that!


:cena2

WWE Booking 
Rule 1. John Cena Is An Underdog


----------



## Cmpunk91

RaneGaming said:


> :cena2
> 
> WWE Booking
> Rule 1. John Cena Is An Underdog


:lmao this post made me laugh then cry. Laughed because it was funny but the cried as its gonna happen!


----------



## Dusty Roids

eventually :cena2 will overcome the odds


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Dusty Roids said:


> eventually :cena2 will overcome the odds


this guy see's the big picture :cena3


----------



## TD Stinger

Just watched the show. I had to work late last night and then go to school (college) until the afternoon today. So I watched as if it were live

All I can say is wow. The beat the 3 biggest baby faces in the company. And even more shocking, they beat them clean! Absolutely clean! No interference. No taking out the ref. It was a great match. All three men showed some great tag team moves and individual moves as well. Ambrose played his character to perfection. That DDT was sick. When he charged at Cena, the facial expressions and body motions were great. Reigns showed a little more offense then we've seen, and he impressed as well. And Rollins, since he's been a face for two years in NXT, I was wondering how he would do as a heel. And he was great. The way he was trash talking to Cena and punching him down. How stepped on Cena's hand as he tagged Ambrose. All perfect.

The only thing I didn't like is that they pinned the wrong guy. Ryback has lost enough and Sheamus should have ate the pin.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



John_101 said:


> Too bad that Roman Reigns is going to job to cena at Wrestlemania 31 and being drop down to mid card level So don't get your hopes up for him guys.


Oh What, You're related to :rock ? I'll keep that in mind when I bury your ass at a Future PPV- :cena3


----------



## jayjames

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



LigerJ81 said:


> Oh What, You're related to :rock ? I'll keep that in mind when I bury your ass at a Future PPV- :cena3


I'm dead lmaoo. God lets hope Rocky's connection to Roman doesn't hurt him.....who the fuck am I kidding...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



jayjames said:


> I'm dead lmaoo. God lets hope Rocky's connection to Roman doesn't hurt him.....who the fuck am I kidding...


:HHH2 You're related to oh :rock4 Iv got a GREAT Match for You I Promise Oh :cena3 :buried him for me  its a little reminder to :rock4


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

I also just watched the PPV, and I can say the match was awesome. I liked the Shield earlier, but not too much as I've never got to some them wrestle. And even though I heard awesome things about what Ambrose did before he came to WWE, I prefer to rate and judge wrestlers based on what they do here. And I loved all of them, especially Ambrose in that match. His expressions, moves, and everything he did was amazing. Also that DDT was really wicked (btw. Cena also made that move look really good, they both worked it great).

I can't wait to see them in more matches instead of just laying the smackdown on everyone after their/during their matches.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

I don't really see what's so incredibly awesome about the DDT. Miz does the exact same. Cena sells them well though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Johnny_XTREME said:


> I also just watched the PPV, and I can say the match was awesome. I liked the Shield earlier, but not too much as I've never got to some them wrestle. And even though I heard awesome things about what Ambrose did before he came to WWE, I prefer to rate and judge wrestlers based on what they do here. And I loved all of them, especially Ambrose in that match. His expressions, moves, and everything he did was amazing. Also that DDT was really wicked (btw. Cena also made that move look really good, they both worked it great).
> 
> I can't wait to see them in more matches instead of just laying the smackdown on everyone after their/during their matches.


Welcome You Are Now Part Of The Sword


----------



## true rebel

So Shield's WM opponent?Who shall it be?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

The shield can't lose tonight, it would make a mockery of last nights result. I doubt even WWE is that daft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Shield may lose tonight (although I don't think they will), but they should still look strong since they'll probably take out Y2J to give him a few weeks off to tour with Fozzy.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

RaneGaming said:


> Welcome You Are Now Part Of The Sword


I guess you're right. I'm hoping we'll get to see more of them in matches soon.


----------



## jayjames

*Future of The Shield?*

Where do we think the Shield will go following there run? Who does everyone think will come out as a major player? I personally got my money on Ambrose.


----------



## ryanholly

*Re: Future of The Shield?*

I Hope they fade away. Boring gimmick


----------



## NexSES

*Re: Future of The Shield?*

Rollins WHC, Ambrose WWE Champ, Reigns IC Champ...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Johnny_XTREME said:


> I guess you're right. I'm hoping we'll get to see more of them in matches soon.


Wish Granted


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Future of The Shield?*

Reigns is going straight to the top, the other two are question marks. Ambrose is the best of the group, but as always, talent is irrelevant, it's all politics, and Triple H wants Reigns to be the new Triple H. His own words, according to Meltzer.

Not that I have anything against Reigns, but if there's one person who should be the guaranteed success, it shouldn't be him, but it will be.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

All three will be major players IMO. I think reigns will be pushed first out of the 3.


----------



## jayjames

*Re: Future of The Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Reigns is going straight to the top, the other two are question marks. Ambrose is the best of the group, but as always, talent is irrelevant, it's all politics, and Triple H wants Reigns to be the new Triple H. His own words, according to Meltzer.
> 
> Not that I have anything against Reigns, but if there's one person who should be the guaranteed success, it shouldn't be him, but it will be.


Sad, but I see it happening.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Future of The Shield?*



jayjames said:


> Sad, but I see it happening.


And yet you JUST said Ambrose will be the breakout...


----------



## Klunderbunker

*Re: Future of The Shield?*

With the shield's win over the Big 3 at Elimination Chamber, I think they'll be around for awhile. 

Rollins/Reigns have the best outlook in my opinion. Ambrose is good, but he's just kinda bland to me.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Here's how I see them 


Ambrose = punk

Rollins = Jeff Hardy

Reigns = HHH/Batista


----------



## Dudechi

That was exactly how a heel tag team is supposed to win. Clearly they hold Thier own, dominate at times, but also bend the rules and take advantage of the refs looking the other way 


Thier matches have a Demolition feel.


----------



## jayjames

*Re: Future of The Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And yet you JUST said Ambrose will be the breakout...


I said out of the three I got money on Ambrose, but I could see it leaning that way. Also didnt know about the Meltzer comment.


----------



## DA




----------



## hbkmickfan

Just have to say... that Rollins knee has to be one of the best finishing moves I've seen in a while, it looks like it would knock a guy out for a whole minute, forget about the three count.


----------



## #Mark

I don't remember the last time WWE booked anyone as good as they're booking the Shield.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so assuming that Shield makes it on the WM card.. and ASSUMING that Ryback keeps going after them (not like he has much else to do), IF he keeps mixing and matching his tag partners to find a lethal enough combination to get the job done come Mania.. who will the other two be? Who would you WANT them to be? It has to be BIG names or it would make no sense, they already beat a combination of sheamus/cena and sheamus/jericho, doesn't get much bigger than that. Well you know, except for the deadman, but they wouldn't use him to get the shield their first loss... would they? Justice vs Streak in a 6 man tag? 

Nah... they wouldn't...


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

#Mark said:


> I don't remember the last time WWE booked anyone as good as they're booking the Shield.


it's amazing what you can do when you allow your heels to be booked as strong


----------



## Cookie Monster

#Mark said:


> I don't remember the last time WWE booked anyone as good as they're booking the Shield.


Mark Henrys heel run springs to mind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth Rollins is the fucking shit.


----------



## Asenath

I actually don't want it to be a superfriends team to face off against them. I want it to be a young, hungry face trio. The problem with the teams that come up against the Shield is that they aren't teams. Hell No & Ryback are two bickering marrieds and Ryback, who doesn't work well with others. Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback are all glory-hounds in their own way. No cohesion. Sheamus, Y2J, and Ryback -- god, Y2J was great tonight. But his teammates did not back his plays like The Shield did.

You know what the problem is here? Ryback. And teamwork.

There needs to be a good, hungry face team of young guys who haven't been made jokes yet. They need to be shown working together, with team tactics. And they need to be charismatic, or else nobody will care that they're the good guys.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Two wins in a row, Ambrose got the pin this time completing the triangle and Seth's flying knee!

It has officially become my new favorite move, so awesome to watch. Happy I got to see them in action again, now I'm hooked.



Asenath said:


> I actually don't want it to be a superfriends team to face off against them. I want it to be a young, hungry face trio. The problem with the teams that come up against the Shield is that they aren't teams. Hell No & Ryback are two bickering marrieds and Ryback, who doesn't work well with others. Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback are all glory-hounds in their own way. No cohesion. Sheamus, Y2J, and Ryback -- god, Y2J was great tonight. But his teammates did not back his plays like The Shield did.
> 
> You know what the problem is here? Ryback. And teamwork.
> 
> There needs to be a good, hungry face team of young guys who haven't been made jokes yet. They need to be shown working together, with team tactics. And they need to be charismatic, or else nobody will care that they're the good guys.


I cant help, but think Maddox should be part of the trio that takes them down. Seeing as he worked closely with Heyman and was able to expose them he must know enough about them to become somewhat of a threat. I'd make him the "brains" of the team, now they just need muscle (Ryback) and their own little psychopath.


----------



## Asenath

Having said all that:


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Shield just keep on showing they're the best thing about this wretched company right now.


----------



## El Barto

Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield!


----------



## El Barto

If not for them, Raw would be completely unbearable. I'll like them now before the WWE inevitably fucks them up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Flame of Olympus said:


> Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield! Believe in the Shield!


We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword! 
We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword! 
We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword! We Are The Sword!


----------



## Prayer Police

It's time for a 3MB face-turn to take down the Shield and save the day......tunga3


----------



## 777

Dudechi said:


> That was exactly how a heel tag team is supposed to win. Clearly they hold Thier own, dominate at times, but also bend the rules and take advantage of the refs looking the other way
> 
> 
> Thier matches have a Demolition feel.


I like the blend of the three distinctly different types of aggression.


----------



## Asenath

Prayer Police said:


> It's time for a 3MB face-turn to take down the Shield and save the day......tunga3


You have until the count of 3 to start running. . .


----------



## Itami

I'm hoping it will be Kane vs DB at WM and they lose the titles on Raw before that to Shield, or another face team to feud with Shield at WM. They'll look sexy with dem titles.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I believe in the Shield. Such a bad ass team. Three men of great talent combining their abilities to be an unstoppable force. Alone, each member is awesome, but they still have a flaw. However as a team, each one covers the other's flaws and it's fucking beautiful.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> I'm hoping it will be Kane vs DB at WM and they lose the titles on Raw before that to Shield, or another face team to feud with Shield at WM. They'll look sexy with dem titles.


Like Asenath said it's gonna take a good trio combination to take them down.

I'm thinking Ryback, Orton and Maddox.

Or Ryback, Orton and someone else similar to Seth.


----------



## Asenath

iDogBea said:


> Like Asenath said it's gonna take a good trio combination to take them down.
> 
> I'm thinking Ryback, Orton and Maddox.
> 
> Or Ryback, Orton and someone else similar to Seth.


I was thinking maybe Steamboat, Jr., McGillicutty (only if they repackage him as Joe Hennig), and maybe. . . Justin Gabriel?

Gabriel v. Rollins. Picture it. Picture it in your heart and your soul and your panties.


----------



## Bearodactyl

iDogBea said:


> Like Asenath said it's gonna take a good trio combination to take them down.
> 
> I'm thinking Ryback, Orton and Maddox.
> 
> Or Ryback, Orton and someone else similar to Seth.


HBK Taker SCSA? 

j/k, last thing we need is oldies to bury new talent. We have Cena for that... :



Asenath said:


> Picture it in your heart and your soul and your panties.


... I have a little "hope she's a looker" internet crush on you. Just sayin'...


----------



## hbkmickfan

Asenath said:


> I actually don't want it to be a superfriends team to face off against them. I want it to be a young, hungry face trio. The problem with the teams that come up against the Shield is that they aren't teams. Hell No & Ryback are two bickering marrieds and Ryback, who doesn't work well with others. Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback are all glory-hounds in their own way. No cohesion. Sheamus, Y2J, and Ryback -- god, Y2J was great tonight. But his teammates did not back his plays like The Shield did.
> 
> You know what the problem is here? Ryback. And teamwork.
> 
> There needs to be a good, hungry face team of young guys who haven't been made jokes yet. They need to be shown working together, with team tactics. And they need to be charismatic, or else nobody will care that they're the good guys.


Miz, Kofi and R-Truth perhaps? All three have been tag team champions, R truth has been partners with both Kofi amd Miz... they'd understand how to work together.


----------



## Asenath

hbkmickfan said:


> Miz, Kofi and R-Truth perhaps? All three have been tag team champions, R truth has been partners with both Kofi amd Miz... they'd understand how to work together.


NO.


----------



## iamnotanugget

*sobbing because we got to see Ambrose, Rollins, and Jericho in the same ring at the same time*

*basking in the awesomeness of that*


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Asenath said:


> You have until the count of 3 to start running. . .


Not even a "3 Minute Warning" at least?


----------



## Bushmaster

Great win by the Shield tonight. Glad Rollins was why they won. He seems to be the one many on here hate yet has a ton of talent. 

I love that sequence where Reigns tags in Dean and right after that tags Seth leading to that dbl running drop kick type move. Just shows these guys are a legit team.


----------



## Nostalgia

Good to see The Shield win again.



Bearodactyl said:


> ... I have a little "hope she's a looker" internet crush on you. Just sayin'...


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> I was thinking maybe Steamboat, Jr., McGillicutty (only if they repackage him as Joe Hennig), and maybe. . . Justin Gabriel?
> 
> Gabriel v. Rollins. Picture it. Picture it in your heart and your soul and your panties.


I'm getting some tingling from picturing the potential great match up, but Gabriel himself doesn't do it for me.

I would LOVE to see Graves come in though, now THAT is a hot image for me.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Very impressed with The Shield. Every single match they've had so far has been enjoyable to watch.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Nostalgia said:


> Good to see The Shield win again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That change your mind?


lol Nostalgia you evil bastard!


----------



## Asenath

Nostalgia said:


> That change your mind?


You ain't shit for that. :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia

Nice to know you conveniently removed the original image.


----------



## Asenath

I do what I want.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

They have been steeping up their game, all of them, even on the mic.
Reigns is the beast who should do the fighting instead of the talking, Ambrose the mouthpiece, and Rollins can be a bit of both.
Im enjoying the Shield.


----------



## Nostalgia

Asenath said:


> I do what I want.


That you do. The numerous jokes/teasing about the pic and this rant made about you I have no doubt influenced your decision to remove your pic. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/646637-asenath-shes-known-chatbox-creepy-dental-dam-lady.html

Anyway back on topic....



TiagoBarbosa said:


> They have been steeping up their game, all of them, even on the mic.
> *Reigns is the beast who should do the fighting instead of the talking, Ambrose the mouthpiece, and Rollins can be a bit of both*
> Im enjoying the Shield.


Described them perfectly. The Shield are one of the best things in the WWE today.


----------



## Itami

Nice move there Seth











But still you didn't do this










Muah <3


----------



## Nostalgia

Doesn't Rollins usually do a stomp to the head, instead of a knee? Looked good regardless.



Banjo said:


> I stand by my vote many months ago. Roman Reigns is still the most impressive member of the Shield. I rank them in this order:
> 
> Reigns.
> Rollins.
> ...
> Ambrose.


Reigns has been impressing me a lot lately, but I still rank them:

Ambrose
Reigns






Rollins.


----------



## Banjo

I stand by my vote many months ago. Roman Reigns is still the most impressive member of the Shield. I rank them in this order:

Reigns.
Rollins.
...
Ambrose.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Ryback, Sheaumus and Orton will probably take care of The Shield at Mania


----------



## Nostalgia

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ryback, Sheaumus and Orton will probably take care of The Shield at Mania


After yet ANOTHER loss to the Shield, I don't think Ryback will want anything more to do with them. I think Ryback/Henry at Mania could happen, along with possibly Orton/Sheamus if Orton turns heel soon. The Shield should get a meaningful win at Mania after how well they've been doing, maybe taking the Tag Titles off Team Hell No with the Freebird Rule, but I think Kane and Bryan will face each other at Mania instead.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I said this earlier in the chatbox but I have no problem saying it here too:

The SHIELD is easily the best faction/stable/group WWE has ever had since Evolution.


----------



## Asenath

Banjo said:


> I stand by my vote many months ago. Roman Reigns is still the most impressive member of the Shield. I rank them in this order:
> 
> Reigns.
> Rollins.
> ...
> Ambrose.


I feel like I've said this in three different threads. Yes, Reigns is impressive. A big part of why Reigns is impressive is that he is teaming with 2 10 year veterans of the indies, who have worked all over with all kinds of wrestlers in all kinds of matches.

Without their experience to fill in where he is deficient, he would not look half as impressive. The same goes for their competitors. For all the trash I talk about Sheamus and Cena, they can put on a good show with the right opposite numbers. And Daniel Bryan and Kane and Y2J -- their records speak for themselves.

As always, the weak link is Ryback, but he gets to take a nap with his blankie under the Spanish announce table when he gets gassed.

TL;DR - They are all impressive because they all have different functions. The end. 



JoseBxNYC said:


> Ryback, Sheaumus and Orton will probably take care of The Shield at Mania


No.


----------



## Amber B

That's going to be a long ass entrance for the Shield come Mania.


----------



## PunkShoot

hbkmickfan said:


> Just have to say... that Rollins knee has to be one of the best finishing moves I've seen in a while, it looks like it would knock a guy out for a whole minute, forget about the three count.


If you think the knee is sick, wait until he uses his real finisher, the black out. Runs against the ropes, Jumps HIGH and FACE STOMPS the person into the ground.

its amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNynAvdqds


----------



## StanStansky

The main event at WM should be Ziggler vs. Ambrose in a sell-off. I like all three members but Dean needs to dial down the facial expressions a bit and Reigns need to be less vocal. He should save the war cries for momentum-building moments. Rollins is definitely holding his own as well, and I was afraid he'd be outshined by Reigns' size and Ambrose's charisma.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> I feel like I've said this in three different threads. Yes, Reigns is impressive. A big part of why Reigns is impressive is that he is teaming with 2 10 year veterans of the indies, who have worked all over with all kinds of wrestlers in all kinds of matches.
> 
> Without their experience to fill in where he is deficient, he would not look half as impressive. The same goes for their competitors. For all the trash I talk about Sheamus and Cena, they can put on a good show with the right opposite numbers. And Daniel Bryan and Kane and Y2J -- their records speak for themselves.
> 
> As always, the weak link is Ryback, but he gets to take a nap with his blankie under the Spanish announce table when he gets gassed.
> 
> TL;DR - They are all impressive because they all have different functions. The end.



Agreed As A Team they Hide all flaws within the group (they need to be together for another 8+ months)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

People have also thrown around the idea of the Shield vs. The Undertaker at Mania as well.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't Rollins usually do a stomp to the head, instead of a knee? Looked good regardless.


I think it just depends on how the opponent is set up.

Whichever one he does I love it, he looks like a superhero about to attack. It's cool.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dear Diary,

Today I learned what a dental dam is, as well as missed out on a picture that got removed before I could come back from getting a snack. It's put a damper on my evening. The "missing the pic" thing, I mean. Not nearly as shocked by the concept of a dental dam as I should probably be..

Also, the Shield was in action again. If it wasn't for them, I might actually go to sleep at a regular time on monday nights. Yes, I know, there's always youtube, but I'm nothing if not impatient. Gawd I hope they get to do something worthwhile at Mania.. but it IS the WWE, and they've done everything right with them sofar, so statistically, I think they'll probably drop the ball pretty soon. I fear that day, for weep I shall. 

See you tomorrow world!
Bearodactyl

PS I wish I had my own themesong that played everywhere I walked in. Something badass. Grab a sandwich at subways? Open the door and "BOOM" themesong hits. Walk into the public library? "BOOM" My themesong through the PA system. Maybe even pyro too... Though I could do without the pyro, I'll settle for just the themesong. Can't be too picky after all!


----------



## x78

PunkShoot said:


> If you think the knee is sick, wait until he uses his real finisher, the black out. Runs against the ropes, Jumps HIGH and FACE STOMPS the person into the ground.
> 
> its amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNynAvdqds


Rollins doesn't even use that shit anymore, he uses Skywalker now and Blackout as a signature move.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I would pay to see Shield vs. Taker. Better than Ryback, that's for sure.


----------



## THANOS

PunkShoot said:


> If you think the knee is sick, wait until he uses his real finisher, the black out. Runs against the ropes, Jumps HIGH and FACE STOMPS the person into the ground.
> 
> its amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNynAvdqds


That's not his finisher anymore man, just a sig.

THIS is his new finisher. The Skywalker.


----------



## hbkmickfan

PunkShoot said:


> If you think the knee is sick, wait until he uses his real finisher, the black out. Runs against the ropes, Jumps HIGH and FACE STOMPS the person into the ground.
> 
> its amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNynAvdqds


Nice move, I think I prefer the knee though to be honest, coming off the top rope with the amount of force it must have... it just looks legit.


----------



## RFalcao

I love Rollins.


----------



## Lazyking

I love how the Shield can lose their first match and have it be a huge fucking deal and make someone else stronger... The Shield are pretty much made superstars now. Wrestling at Mania' will seal it.


----------



## hbkmickfan

The Shield vs Mark Henry


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

My Question Who Is Booking The Shield And Why Are They Not Booking Other Great Talent  Just Think If They Booked DB


----------



## Headliner

The booking of The Shield is some of the best WWE booking in years. Yes, years. This is how you get over new talent. I just hope this doesn't lead to them losing in bad fashion at Mania. WWE has a track record of flipping the script on talent being pushed in a heartbeat.


----------



## Asenath

I suspect The Shield are being sheltered in the merciful palm of one Paul Levesque. As much as we joke about his gravedigging tendencies, the dirtsheets did indicate that he handpicked Ambrose and Rollins out of the indies and developmental. 

That's why I said that this storyline would be the test of who actually has more day-to-day influence in the booking - because it really is HHH's developmental project (The Shield) vs. Vince's (Ryback).


----------



## Naman

It's just....so indescribably insane how well all these cats work together!!!! Rollins is the high flyer, Reigns is the beast, and Ambrose is like a methodical, calculative yet unhinged technician, and then they all get together and combine all those different styles so effectively it's just too much to fuckin handle, man really help they keep up this stellar ass momentum


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Headliner said:


> The booking of The Shield is some of the best WWE booking in years. Yes, years. This is how you get over new talent. I just hope this doesn't lead to them losing in bad fashion at Mania. WWE has a track record of flipping the script on talent being pushed in a heartbeat.


That's what i MEAN How Can They Book The Shield Like This Fantastic And Then Book Other's Like Shit.. (I Feel Swagger as much as i dislike him) has the SHIELD Booker because he's being booked correct (can't talk on mic give him zeb BOOM problem fixed)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> I suspect The Shield are being sheltered in the merciful palm of one Paul Levesque. As much as we joke about his gravedigging tendencies, the dirtsheets did indicate that he handpicked Ambrose and Rollins out of the indies and developmental.
> 
> That's why I said that this storyline would be the test of who actually has more day-to-day influence in the booking - because it really is HHH's developmental project (The Shield) vs. Vince's (Ryback).


Paul In Development has done a great job (from what i remember he's running NXT) and it's a good show 
IF THIS IS Paul's work i will forgive him and his shovel because it has been great i want alot longer out of it another 8 months and grabbing a few titles along the way before the Split would love to see Triple Threat Match To End The Shield


----------



## THANOS

RaneGaming said:


> That's what i MEAN How Can They Book The Shield Like This Fantastic And Then Book Other's Like Shit.. (I Feel Swagger as much as i dislike him) has the SHIELD Booker because he's being booked correct (can't talk on mic give him zeb BOOM problem fixed)


Agreed. But they haven't completely figured it out with Swagger yet though. He should say absolutely NOTHING and today they had him cut a 2 minute promo fpalm. He should say absolutely nothing except "I WILL BREAK YOU" Ivan Drago style in the deepest voice he can muster (notice there's no s's in that phrase so his lisp is protected ).


----------



## Lazyking

Headliner said:


> The booking of The Shield is some of the best WWE booking in years. Yes, years. This is how you get over new talent. I just hope this doesn't lead to them losing in bad fashion at Mania. WWE has a track record of flipping the script on talent being pushed in a heartbeat.



as long as they look strong in the loss they'll be fine.. I thought they were losing at EC.. but now that they didn't, I assume they'll have a big match at mania and take a tough loss there.. 

After that, I'm not sure what will happen.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Strong heels. Don't have enough of them, and Shield is just that. They have won all 3 matches and have laid waste to everyone in their path.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THANOS said:


> Agreed. But they haven't completely figured it out with Swagger yet though. He should say absolutely NOTHING and today they had him cut a 2 minute promo fpalm. He should say absolutely nothing except "I WILL BREAK YOU" Ivan Drago style in the deepest voice he can muster (notice there's no s's in that phrase so his lisp is protected ).


Once Again I Agree its the Paul E Way Of Booking a wrestler hide the flaws and show off the talent aka Ambrose and his taking bumps,mic work,selling all fantastic


----------



## Cobalt

There phenenomal, so impressive and they're being booked brilliantly, which is a huge surprise. There've struck gold with The Shield let's just hope creative know this.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

GoToSl33p said:


> There phenenomal, so impressive and they're being booked brilliantly, which is a huge surprise. There've struck gold with The Shield let's just hope creative know this.


They beat sheamus,ryback,cena  They know what they have on there HAND GOLD PURE GOLD


----------



## Blood Bath

why the fuck are dudes ranking them, its basically baiting fans of them to argue over who's better when they're all different but bad ass at the same damn time


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The fact that The Shield is going over World Champions amazes me. I wonder what the hell came over Vince.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JoseBxNYC said:


> The fact that The Shield is going over World Champions amazes me. I wonder what the hell came over Vince.


From Dirty Sheet: A Shovel


----------



## rockdig1228

Well I'm a little late to the party, but I've been catching up on the happenings from the last couple days. Glad to see the Shield get the win at Elimination Chamber & on Raw too. Like everyone else has said, it's nice to see how well they have been booked thus far.

The only thing that worries me about the whole scenario is how Ryback has been treated in all of this - he's not been given the upper hand when the Shield is involved, which leads me to wonder what the eventual payoff is for this story arc. I get the feeling that Ryback will get a win over the three at Wrestlemania, maybe with a couple partners... Sheamus seems likely but the third man is TBD if that's the case. And despite how well the Shield has been handled so far, it wouldn't shock me to see a 1 vs. 3 handicap match with the finish being a Shellshocked on Rollins/Ambrose like when Ryback was squashing jobbers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

rockdig1228 said:


> Well I'm a little late to the party, but I've been catching up on the happenings from the last couple days. Glad to see the Shield get the win at Elimination Chamber & on Raw too. Like everyone else has said, it's nice to see how well they have been booked thus far.
> 
> The only thing that worries me about the whole scenario is how Ryback has been treated in all of this - he's not been given the upper hand when the Shield is involved, which leads me to wonder what the eventual payoff is for this story arc. I get the feeling that Ryback will get a win over the three at Wrestlemania, maybe with a couple partners... Sheamus seems likely but the third man is TBD if that's the case. And despite how well the Shield has been handled so far, it wouldn't shock me to see a 1 vs. 3 handicap match with the finish being a Shellshocked on Rollins/Ambrose like when Ryback was squashing jobbers.


Since The Shield are not face's or heel's it could be a ryback heel turn IF it does down that way with ryback Cheating to win

and no way it will be 3 on 1 only person who i can even think could handle that Kaybe would be Undertaker


----------



## PunkShoot

I dono what kind of storyline they could use against taker, but them beating taker 1v3 is still a win over taker at WM, would be absolutely huge for all 3's careers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

PunkShoot said:


> I dono what kind of storyline they could use against taker, but them beating taker 1v3 is still a win over taker at WM, would be absolutely huge for all 3's careers.


Indeed but we all know if someone is beating Undertaker it would be John Superman Cena  vomits


----------



## hbkmickfan

A match vs Taker would end in a triple tombstone.

A match vs Mark Henry however... especially if they just have Henry destroy multiple opponents week after week could be something.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

I enjoy the destruction The Shield brings to the table, but what exactly are the WWE going to do with them?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> I enjoy the destruction The Shield brings to the table, but what exactly are the WWE going to do with them?


The Question Is Will They Be Given To John Superman Cena After he's finished rock/punk


----------



## MrSmallPackage

It kind of feels like that WWE has realized that Ryback isn't really a talent, he just plays one on TV.


----------



## checkcola

MrSmallPackage said:


> It kind of feels like that WWE has realized that Ryback isn't really a talent, he just plays one on TV.


The only way a monster babyface works is if he wins. What is he now, 0-5 on ppvs? Getting switched over to RAW as a mainevent sub for John Cena did real damage to him. Cena could have absorbed Shield screwing him in title matches a lot better than Ryback could. But the fact that the Shield pinned Ryback and not Sheamus says all you need to know.


----------



## TheFranticJane

PunkShoot said:


> I dono what kind of storyline they could use against taker, but them beating taker 1v3 is still a win over taker at WM, would be absolutely huge for all 3's careers.


And interesting shift would be if Ambrose started wearing grey gloves and boots like The Undertaker did in the 1990's. And if during their feud, their theme was preceded with The Undertaker's own gong rather than the usual NATO alphabet part.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The god is this schaisse about dental dams a couple pages back? :

First time in weeks that I didn't watch RAW live and it went onto be one of the best RAW's in a while having SHIELD in a match. :mark: 

Rollins and Reigns are impressing me more and more every time I see them. The knee Rollins did was just superb. Just a fair warning tho, there will be a major payoff to this storyline with Shield probably being in the losing end. But until that, I'll enjoy every second of the greatest trio ever...the Three Man...wait... the Shield. :mark:

Maybe they used Ryback to do just that? First build him a huge momentum by beating jobbers and midcarders week in week out, and then losing to better, more talented guys (Punk, Shield, etc) putting them more over. I don't really see a problem with that.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

checkcola said:


> The only way a monster babyface works is if he wins. What is he now, 0-5 on ppvs? Getting switched over to RAW as a mainevent sub for John Cena did real damage to him. Cena could have absorbed Shield screwing him in title matches a lot better than Ryback could. But the fact that the Shield pinned Ryback and not Sheamus says all you need to know.


yup 0-5


----------



## NoyK

*And that's two. Two times in a row that The Shield go over the "superfriends"

Fuck yes :mark:*


----------



## CMPUNK2014

I wish the shield would add more members.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LuN™ said:


> *And that's two. Two times in a row that The Shield go over the "superfriends"
> 
> Fuck yes :mark:*


Indeed Marking For Ambrose Pin  now they all have 1


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CMPUNK2014 said:


> I wish the shield would add more members.


Why? They don't need anymore members to mess up their already awesomelysuperb chemistry.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Why? They don't need anymore members to mess up their already awesomelysuperb chemistry.


Indeed What Is Needed?

Mic - Check
Selling - Check
Power - Check
High Flying - Check
Bumps - Check
Finishers - Check

They Only Thing They Need Is GOLD Lots Of Gold  (Titles)


----------



## checkcola

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Why? They don't need anymore members to mess up their already awesomelysuperb chemistry.


Yep. I hate the following ideas:
1. New Members
2. Paul E super faction with Brock and CM Punk (this would define down the Shield)
3. Orton is the secret leader 
4. End the Shield and let them go their separate ways

I always remember one Shield promo, perhaps from Smackdown: _"We have no friends, we have no allys, we can't have them, we don't need them, we don't want them..." _

Just let these three be an act. If I tune into WWE programming, I know I'm getting John Cena, CM Punk, I'm getting perhaps some silliness with dancing fat guys, I'm getting the Shield being badass heels. If down the line, the WWE wants to break off Seth as a babyface, so be it, but that shouldn't be for along along time in my book.

The Shield doesn't need to be something else. They need no tweaking. The next phase is to get them over as singles wrestlers, I think, while still working in the context of the group. My opinion only.


----------



## AntUK

RaneGaming said:


> The Question Is Will They Be Given To John Superman Cena After he's finished rock/punk


That's my fear but they are getting enough credit in the bank to take a few losses, and it doesn't seem like they're going to get buried any time soon on the Mic or in the ring they get good offense in and have a good Mic worker in ambrose. 

I only skipped through raw before work today can't wait to see the match I was disappointed that the night after a huge win we didn't get dean with a Mic ( unless I missed it skipping through) and yet 'fella' did

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Big Dog

*Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Honestly, that was just stupid, the Shield are no where near as dominating as NWO or The Nexus.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Haven't seen the match from last night yet but another win for The Shield?! Fuck yes. You've got to give creative some credit for finally doing something right and booking these guys really well. But I think most of their success is because of their natural charisma.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

RaneGaming said:


> Indeed What Is Needed?
> 
> Mic - Check
> Selling - Check
> Power - Check
> High Flying - Check
> Bumps - Check
> Finishers - Check
> 
> They Only Thing They Need Is GOLD Lots Of Gold  (Titles)


Maybe more merchandises? They only have this now.ONLY way for a stable in WWE to last long is that their merchandises sells well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yep, more merchandise would be nice. Selling merch is a big reason stars/stables stay around for longer. Plus, their shirts would probably look pretty good.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Maybe more merchandises? They only have this now.ONLY way for a stable in WWE to last long is that their merchandises sells well.


Selling the Jackets they use for 100/200 bucks each


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Hm lets see...Nexus single handily got destroyed by John Cena and was made up of mostly jobbers save for Wade,Bryan and the guy who is currently playing Ryback ( and the latter two weren't even in Nexus for long so they BARELY count).On the other hand you have The Shield who have in total beaten Cena,Ryback,Sheamus (the top 3 faces in WWE might I add)Team Hell No (currently the hottest tag team in WWE might I add) and Jericho.Yup you're right Nexus > Shield... /sarcasm.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Only a Barrett mark would say something this stupid.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus made Cena their bitch, had Sheamus running from them rather than face them, beat up just about every wrestler, had the tag team and IC titles.



Kabuto420 said:


> Only a Barrett mark would say something this stupid.


Only a shield mark was say that.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Shield has beaten up:

John Cena
The Rock
Sheamus (a few times)
Randy Orton (multiple times)
Ryback (at least a dozen times)
Chris Jericho
Kane (a few times)
Daniel Bryan (a few times)
Rey Mysterio
Sin Cara
Brodus Clay
The Miz

and more?

Literally, they've taken out almost every face of any note at all. The only ones they haven't are Del Rio since he just turned face, and I'm not sure if they've beaten up Kofi yet. But they've already been put over every other non-jobber face on the show.

They're also undefeated in matches, and have never bean beaten up during a fight. Worst that's happened is that they've bounced after sustaining very little damage.

The Shield has been extremely protected thus far. No losses, setbacks, or speedbumps for them at all.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

LOL Nexus was destroyed by Cena and barely ever won matches. Shield has yet to lose and dominated the three top faces of the company in a 3 vs 3 match. Nexus had like 5 or 7 members and they had trouble beating Cena when it was just him by himself...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Nexus made Cena their bitch, had Sheamus running from them rather than face them, beat up just about every wrestler, had the tag team and IC titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a shield mark was say that.




1) Cena made them their bitch by the end of the feud as afromentioned.
2) Sheamus was a heel then.Heel Sheamus was cowardly, Face Super Sheamus wasn't,and you saw what happened to him at EC.
3) Shield have beaten every relevant face currently in WWE too.Including THE ROCK.
4) Their gimmick doesn't revolve around capturing titles.


----------



## Deja Vu

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Y'all talking kayfabe, right?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Merge this thread into Shield discussion.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Shield > Nexus. Every single member of Nexus was buried by Super Cena, Shield went over the Superfriends at Elimination Chamber, and those 3 men (Rollins, Ambrose & Reigns) are alot more talented than any number of Nexus.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Yeah and Nexus beat up:

Cena
Orton
Undertaker
CM Punk
Justin Roberts
Bret Hart
Rickey Steamboat
Vince McMahon
Edge
Chris Jericho
Mark Henry
Dolph Ziggler
Big Show
MVP

And more...


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Nexus made Cena their bitch, had Sheamus running from them rather than face them, beat up just about every wrestler, had the tag team and IC titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a shield mark was say that.


Nexus never had the IC title. The Corre did though.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Did the Nexus beat up THE ROCK? 

Nope, that autimactially makes Shield more credible than Nexus who got disbanded by John Cena on his own.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Until The Shield makes Cena's life a living hell like Nexus did. Shield has yet to surpass them.


----------



## The One

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

well for being only 3 guys the shield is more dominating.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Has the Shield buried The Undertaker?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Yeah and Nexus beat up:
> 
> Cena
> Orton
> Undertaker
> CM Punk
> *Justin Roberts
> Bret Hart
> Rickey Steamboat
> Vince McMahon*
> Edge
> Chris Jericho
> Mark
> Henry
> Dolph Ziggler
> Big Show
> MVP
> 
> Probably more to, and they won two titles.


LMAO yeah because beating up an announcer and three old guys is impressive.I'd remove those names from the list,it'd be more credible trust me,but the point still stands.



Cena
Sheamus
Ryback
Orton
THE ROCK
Kane
Daniel Bryan
Tensai
Brodus Clay
Chris Jericho


And AGAIN like afromentioned...THE SHIELDS GIMMICKS DON'T REVOLVE AROUND CAPTURING TITLES.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Yeah and Nexus beat up:
> 
> Cena
> Orton
> Undertaker
> CM Punk
> Justin Roberts
> Bret Hart
> Rickey Steamboat
> Vince McMahon
> Edge
> Chris Jericho
> Mark Henry
> Dolph Ziggler
> Big Show
> MVP
> 
> And more...plus they won two titles.


Yea, but Nexus used their numbers to beat up people. Whenever it evened out, they would run away. Nexus was nothing more than a group of thugs. Shield is probably the most legitimate heel group in WWE yet and they have proven that they are practically unstoppable as a team even if the numbers are evened out.


----------



## The One

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

anybody could beat him if its 10 against one cmon now.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Has the Shield buried The Undertaker?


Well they can't because Undertaker hasn't been seen since RAW 1000, before The Shield started.


----------



## The One

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

this thread is a trip man.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Danny 310 said:


> this thread is a trip man.


:HHH2 Did you say my Name? 
Do i Need My Shovel?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Yup Shield is more dominating. I loved the Nexus but the group was full of subpar talent while the Shield is full of great talent. They have gotten great wins against bigtime opponents. whats better is that 2 huge wins have been in matches where the nunbers were even.


----------



## The One

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



RaneGaming said:


> :HHH2 Did you say my Name?
> Do i Need My Shovel?


:bateman


----------



## Tony Tornado

They need to start wearing regular wrestling attires. It's ok to use them in hardcore matches but in normal tag team wrestling it looks ridiculous.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RaneGaming said:


> Indeed What Is Needed?
> 
> Mic - Check
> Selling - Check
> Power - Check
> High Flying - Check
> Bumps - Check
> Finishers - Check
> 
> They Only Thing They Need Is GOLD Lots Of Gold  (Titles)


I don't think they NEED titles at this point. It would just be an icing on the cake for them imo.

I know some of you have seen the "I Don't Want No Possession"-promo by Dean in the indies. I'd like to see Shield or Dean do that in the future. 

Wouldn't complain if they had some gold around their waists tho. :mark:

Oh yea and LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF COOL LOOKING MERCHANDISE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Tony Tornado said:


> They need to start wearing regular wrestling attires. It's ok to use them in hardcore matches but in normal tag team wrestling it looks ridiculous.


This is something I mentioned a few days ago in the build up to their match at EC. I know they're supposed to be 'anti-establishment' so perhaps not wearing ring gear is their thing, but it doesn't look right wrestling a match in full clothes like that. It can't be very comfy either.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Lets compare the two when all is said and done, ok? You never know how this is gonna end for the Shield.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus had better theme than Shield, that's for sure.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

I think it's way to early to judge. 

Shield has the potential to be huge, and so far they've been booked really well. It's hard to compare to Nexus, since they had a lot more members and played the numbers game rather than being genuinely talented like The Shield members. Shield have already got some big wins however, so I would guess that they will end up being bigger than Nexus.


----------



## rybacker

i actually like the idea of them wrestling in their jackets its different from all the other wrestler who wear more or less the same outfit 

also in regards to them winning titles i would love for dean ambrose and seth rollins to win the tag team title while roman reigns holds the u.s title or IC would be nice


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't think they NEED titles at this point. It would just be an icing on the cake for them imo.
> 
> I know some of you have seen the "I Don't Want No Possession"-promo by Dean in the indies. I'd like to see Shield or Dean do that in the future.
> 
> Wouldn't complain if they had some gold around their waists tho. :mark:
> 
> Oh yea and LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF COOL LOOKING MERCHANDISE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yea they don't need it i just want them to have it 

Dean Using That Promo after shield split then have him getting into 2/3 Long ppv Feuds eg Ambrose vs Orton/DB Best of 3 showing his tough,gritty,Insane Side


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus was a much more impactful and interesting storyline, without a doubt. 

But The Shield is a much more talented, dominating (for three members compared to Nexus's seven), and has much more potential to create 3 main event superstars. Something Nexus couldn't do.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Only a shield mark was say that.


So, because I remember how badly the Nexus sucked ass when it wasn't 7 on 1, that must mean I am blinded by being a Shield mark. 

No... the Nexus never was shit without being 7 on many. 3 guys in the Shield are greater than all of Nexus put together. One of those Nexus members (Ryback) has received a massive push this past year and still regularly gets his ass kicked by the Shield. You're talking about a group that included Heath Slater, David Otunga, Husky Harris and Michael Tarver. Yeah... those are A-listers lol

Yes, the Shield IS more dominating than the Nexus. And it's not even close.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Thus far the booking for The Shield far surpasses how they booked Nexus. The Nexus weren't allowed to get the big wins they needed to become a legitimate threat, sure they got to beat down pretty much everyone in the WWE but that's not enough. They needed to win the big matches, they should have won at SummerSlam but instead they booked Super Cena to overcome the odds and then start beating Nexus members in Handicap Match, Gauntlet matches and one on one matches week after week after week. 

With six to seven guys in the group it shouldn't have been hard to make them look more dominant while highlighting the positives on each guy and hiding their weaknesses. And that's what they did early on, Barrett and Otunga did most of the talking and they had Gabriel as their guy who could always get it done in the ring but then they let these guys keep losing. Even with Cena as a temporary member of their group they couldn't get momentum. 

The potential for Nexus and their storyline was tremendous but by September that was all wasted because they just wouldn't let them be the threat they promised they would be. Whereas The Shield continues to be a huge surprise because of how they've managed to not only, not screw it up so far, but also succeeded in making these three young superstars look very strong while successfully highlighting their individual talents.


----------



## Dallas

I thought they were all really, really good at EC. I'm liking Khal Reignsgo more and more, but they're all brilliant (especially Ambrose). Really amazed they went over the team of supermen, when they debuted I thought "ah well they'll be fed to Ryback in a handicap".


----------



## Da Silva

The nightmare situation now is that Ryback obliterates them at Wrestlemania to give him a big Mania moment as he overcomes the big bad team.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

Da Silva said:


> Of the nightmare situation now is that Ryback obliterates them at Wrestlemania to give him a big Mania moment as he overcomes the big bad team.


At this point I just can't see that happening. They've gone to alot of trouble to show that Ryback hasn't found a way to beat The Shield yet. He couldn't even beat them with Cena, Sheamus and Jericho on his side. If Ryback is supposed to get his win over them at Wrestlemania the match will be even just like all their matches so far. 

Though I do have to wonder if The Shield will get their first loss at Wrestlemania since everyone is sort of anticipating it and thus far they've done extremely well to defy expectations with these three.


----------



## superfudge

Loving how seriously WWE is taking them. Their attire is cool, their music is cool, everything about them is cool. I believe in The Shield.


----------



## Redruum

Can someone please let Creative Writing know that Sheamus is NOT to attempt to spear Roman Reigns again? Looked like a retard trying to fuck a doughnut.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Technically shield has kicked every members ass of nexus except for barrets


----------



## The Smark One

I love how lawler put the shield over last night and especially ambrose. Lawler and Cole's back and forth about Dean "being a little off" was gold to me .actually the entire commentating team did a really good job during the shield's match.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Woke up. Had some breakfast. Watched the Shield beating up Cena and friends again. God it's good being a mark sometimes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOp4a9_rBFM


----------



## BHfeva

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The Shield has 3 members..


----------



## Aditza0407

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

nexus members were fired or became midcarders and lowcarders.I thik ambrose,rollins and reigns will be world champions.


----------



## checkcola

Nice tweet from Jericho:

@IAmJericho _Great match against @TheShieldWWE tonight on #Raw! Cant win em all, but I say those cats are hard hitting, smart and they get it! #future_


----------



## rockdig1228

checkcola said:


> The only way a monster babyface works is if he wins. What is he now, 0-5 on ppvs? Getting switched over to RAW as a mainevent sub for John Cena did real damage to him. Cena could have absorbed Shield screwing him in title matches a lot better than Ryback could. But the fact that the Shield pinned Ryback and not Sheamus says all you need to know.


Saying Ryback is 0-5 in PPVs is a little misleading - sure, he hasn't won any of the matches he's been in but he's been protected like crazy until Elimination Chamber:

vs. Punk at Hell in a Cell - Maddox low blow & quick count costs him the title
vs. Punk & Cena at Survivor Series - Shield debuts and incapacitates Ryback, Punk pins Cena
w/ Team Hell No vs. Shield at TLC - Bryan takes the pin, Ryback was too far away to help
Royal Rumble match - he was the second to last guy & was eliminated by Cena, aka the golden boy

Until he took the pinfall this past Sunday, he hadn't been pinned CLEAN, AT ALL since he re-debuted. True, he was rushed into the main event too soon due to Cena's injury & since then he's lost a lot of steam, but I hardly think that WWE brass has given up on him. Like I said before, I think Ryback will get his revenge in some way at Wrestlemania, whether it be in a 3-on-3 matchup or possibly even a worse scenario, 1-on-3. It's hard to tell right now what they want to do with him, but I'd be willing to bet the house that they still haven't given up he can be a main event face.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

When it comes to being presented in comparison to the top WWE stars, the Shield certainly look stronger than Nexus even though there are only three of them. Maybe not as strong as NWO, but Nexus yeh. They've now beaten Ryback/Hell No, Ryback/Sheamus/Cena (pretty much THE top three faces in the WWE) and now Jericho/Ryback/Sheamus...without very much controversy. They are being portrayed as VERY strong, not as individuals but as a collective unit which is something they didn't really do with Nexus as there were too many of them.

The three guys in the Shield are still individuals with unique styles but they are showing them as a team who work incredibly well together and a team that nobody seems to be able to 'figure out' which is what makes them look and seem like a proper threat now, to anyone they faced.


----------



## checkcola

Don't forget the RAW TLC title match where Shield jumped Ryback as well. Bottom line, he got booked like a chump and in tag matches, comes off as a bad team mate with other babyfaces.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't honestly think you can even call what Ryback is doing a push. People don't lose on ppv for almost half a year when they get pushed, not unless you're aiming for a heel turn.


----------



## Eddie Ray

checkcola said:


> Don't forget the RAW TLC title match where Shield jumped Ryback as well. Bottom line, he got booked like a chump and in tag matches, comes off as a bad team mate with other babyfaces.


because Ryback is an idiot and creative acknowledge that. he is all force and no thought, its his weakness and the shield target him for that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Honestly, that was just stupid, the Shield are no where near as dominating as NWO or The Nexus.


not as dominating as NWO, absolutely correct.

But to say that the Nexus was better than the shield? Are you high?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Overall, yeah they have been so far. WWE has done a good job not making the Shield look like a joke.

Whereas Nexus peaked, jobbed out single-handedly to Cena and then was dragged on into the ground with the Corre and the rest of that rubbish. 

lol at saying they've been more dominant than the NWO though.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



dan the marino said:


> Whereas Nexus peaked, jobbed out single-handedly to Cena and then was dragged on into the ground with the Corre and the rest of that rubbish.


Rubbish indeed. The Core was weak sauce and I hated the ****-erotic Nexus led by CM Punk.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reigns can main event*



ToddTheBod said:


> 1. Do we know if he can work a lengthy match?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by a lenghty match but, I'd be willing to bet he can go as long as Ryback had against Punk.
> 
> 2. Do we know if he can at least be passable on the mic?
> 
> He's more than passable on the mic. If you watch his promo's after his heel turn at the end of FCW and on NXT (once he started wearing the suits) he comes across great as the cocky heel.
> 
> 3. Are we sure he has any heat on him in particular or whether it's just heat from the name "The Shield"?
> 
> We won't know that until he's away from the shield but, he's the one in the shield the crowd looks most forward to because of his high impact power moves.
> 
> 4. He's only been in the business for two-three years, is that enough to warrant a singles push?


Goldber was given a monster push with just as limited moveset as Reigns so their is precedent for a person with that little experiance getting a monster singles push.


----------



## Asenath

Considering that Goldberg career-ended one of the GOAT wrestlers out of sheer incompetence, let's not use him as an example or a path for Reigns.


----------



## DAFUQ

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

better than Nexus or nWo(WWF)yeah maybe but better than the nWo(WCW)? What da fuck was Irvine smoking?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Shield still doesn't impress me like Nexus have,Though Shield have been booked better than Nexus were ever booked.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Considering that Goldberg career-ended one of the GOAT wrestlers out of sheer incompetence, let's not use him as an example or a path for Reigns.


tis true. inexperience shouldn't get you pushes, above all else, its dangerous. you are putting someone else's life in your own hands, at the end of the day.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Honestly, that was just stupid, the Shield are no where near as dominating as NWO or The Nexus.


No, mentioning nWo and the Nexus in the same post is stupid


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Shield haven't lost a match yet, and have come out on top against the biggest baby faces in the company. 

Nexus lost a lot of matches and jobbed out to John Cena.

Not hard to see which is the most dominant stable.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



DualShock said:


> No, mentioning nWo and the Nexus in the same post is stupid


Post? Cole said it himself, I'm just repeating it and saying it was stupid.

I only see one star from the Shield, the other two suck donkey balls, give it time and I bet the shield will end up exactly how Nexus did.


----------



## Victarion

Just need Ambrose to have a finisher/hit something devestating/match ending. Reigns has his fuckwin Spear and Rollins has the killer superhero knee. They've got the triple power bomb as a group, too.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus lost most of their momentum after their first PPV appearance. Shield are undefeated and still going strong.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> Post? Cole said it himself, I'm just repeating it and saying it was stupid.
> 
> I only see one star from the Shield, the other two suck donkey balls, give it time and I bet the shield will end up exactly how Nexus did.


Please, all three members of the Shield are better than any member of Nexus with the exception of Bryan since he was only in the Nexus for a day.

In ring:
Ambrose> Barrett, Ryback,Gabriel,Otunga,Slater, and Tarver
Rollins> Barrett,Ryback,Gabriel,Otunga,Slater, and Tarver
Reigns> Barrett,Ryback, Slater,Otunga and Tarver

Mic Skills:

Ambrose> All
Rollins> All except Barrett
Reigns> All except Barrett and Tarver.
Rollins> All except Barrett

Also Shields has been able to dominate with only three members and won all their matches clean. Nexus couldn't do that with seven. The only thing Nexus really had was Barrett's mic skills and Gabriel's 450 splash.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

the thing is the way NEXUS debut was fucking so incredible but the results were so depressing


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Faraday said:


> Just need Ambrose to have a finisher/hit something devestating/match ending. Reigns has his fuckwin Spear and Rollins has the killer superhero knee. They've got the triple power bomb as a group, too.


I Feel Ambrose will use a Submission


----------



## Eddie Ray

RaneGaming said:


> I Feel Ambrose will use a Submission


CROSSFACE CHICKENWING!


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Let's see. The Nexus aside from Barrett was at the time comprised of a bunch of jobbers from NXT. Only Barrett was worth of any note and nobody would know that Skip Sheffield would end up as Ryback. The Shield on the other hand is comprised of three of the most promising young stars the company has who could all be future main eventers potentially.

Now tell me who is better.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Eddie Ray said:


> CROSSFACE CHICKENWING!


Or His Version Of CloverLeaf


----------



## tbp82

Asenath said:


> Considering that Goldberg career-ended one of the GOAT wrestlers out of sheer incompetence, let's not use him as an example or a path for Reigns.



By no means do I wish that anyone's career would be ended because of a botch from a green wrestler. I was just saying that an inexperianced wrestler has received a singles push before. The Rock also, he got a mid-card push as Rocky Maivia early in his career.


----------



## The Mother Dragon

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus had a bigger debut but faded, where as sheild started slow but going from strength to strength, that's best way to put it, wwe learning from booking mistakes.


----------



## tbp82

As far as their singles attire goes. IF The Shield breaks up or when they get new attires (I say if because why can't they be like this era's four horseman 3 friends who always watch each others back) I'd say Ambrose use basically what he wore in the indies basic black trunks. I'd say Rollins dresses like a Hardy Boy (not exact outfit but something in that vein) I'd let Reigns go with either the black trunks look he had in FCW or a Kevin Nash/Diesal type attire.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> By no means do I wish that anyone's career would be ended because of a botch from a green wrestler. I was just saying that an inexperianced wrestler has received a singles push before. The Rock also, he got a mid-card push as Rocky Maivia early in his career.


And that went over like a fart in church. Even Dwayne will admit that his pre-Nation pushes were destined for failure.

I'm not saying that one day Roman Reigns won't be richly deserving of ALL THE PUSHES IN THE WORLD!

But, like, not in his first two years of wrestling. No good ever comes of that.


----------



## SDWarrior

tbp82 said:


> As far as their singles attire goes. IF The Shield breaks up or when they get new attires (I say if because why can't they be like this era's four horseman 3 friends who always watch each others back) I'd say Ambrose use basically what he wore in the indies basic black trunks. I'd say Rollins dresses like a Hardy Boy (not exact outfit but something in that vein) I'd let Reigns go with either the black trunks look he had in FCW or a Kevin Nash/Diesal type attire.


I hope they don't change their attire. That's part of what's great about them is they look unique. They aren't the cookie cutter tattooed guys in black speedos. Not to start spin off rant, but it's the 21st century...lets move away from the stupid underwear/speedo look already.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The nexus stable had a better debut and had the prospects to be something special and miles better than The Shield. Due to horrible booking and such they faded out pretty quick. I won't even mention The Corre.:facepalm

The Shield's booking is some of the best booking I've seen in ages. I love the fact they had only two matches so far. Even their ring style is excellent. It consists mostly of simple kicks and punches but really gives the sense the shield are a gang who use their numbers to their advantage. 

I don't know where WWE is going with this but I sure as hell can't wait to see.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> CROSSFACE CHICKENWING!


I'll cream myself if he starts using this as a finisher.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'll cream myself if he starts using this as a finisher.


HeHe Just Think Of Facial Expressions


----------



## The Smark One

I like the finisher he had in FCW (william regal's finisher)


----------



## Stroker Ace

Just gotta mention something I noticed in the match was when Ambrose was in the ring with Jericho and he was about to be Irish-whipped into the corner, the way he reversed it was so cool and in a way it fit his character. I guess just the way he did it.

Wish there was a gif.


----------



## PacoAwesome

iDogBea said:


> Just gotta mention something I noticed in the match was when Ambrose was in the ring with Jericho and he was about to be Irish-whipped into the corner, the way he reversed it was so cool and in a way it fit his character. I guess just the way he did it.
> 
> Wish there was a gif.


Glad I'm not the only who noticed that little awesome irish whup reversal. It's the little things that makes Ambrose great.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

I'm hoping Ambrose uses the Regal Stretch as a finisher. He'd probably need a standing finisher as well though.


----------



## 2K JAY

Am I the only one that thinks they should come out with night sticks? Imagine them beating the shit out of someone with night sticks before setting them up for the powerbomb. It would look more brutal and add to their SWAT type look.


----------



## The Smark One

ShyBiSkye said:


> I'm hoping Ambrose uses the Regal Stretch as a finisher. He'd probably need a standing finisher as well though.


Thank you! The Regal Stretch was the name of his finisher in FCW.


----------



## Oxidamus

The votes on the poll are so biased.

Ambrose has still done nothing to warrant 65% of those votes.

CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns, and even then Rollins is doing much better.

And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## 2K JAY

For a guy who's only been wrestling for a little over a year, Roman Reigns is class in the ring. That spear through the barrier was A+. He's brilliant in these matches.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

CMPUNK2014 said:


> I wish the shield would add more members.


They already have great chemistry between the three. The only one that could be added is Maddox but is safe to say he's out of the picture right now. I would have loved to see Kruger and Ohno in The Shield to make it a five man stable but it would only ruin the group. A stable with large numbers often tends to get lost as there is to many members to book all of them strong. Just look at what happened with Nexus.


----------



## The Smark One

Oxitron said:


> The votes on the poll are so biased.
> 
> Ambrose has still done nothing to warrant 65% of those votes.
> 
> CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) *both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns*, and even then Rollins is doing much better.
> 
> *And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.*


WRONG!!!! I believe all three are pulling an equal amount of weight in the ring. and reigns never needs a mic in his hands.


----------



## AntUK

Oxitron said:


> The votes on the poll are so biased.
> 
> Ambrose has still done nothing to warrant 65% of those votes.
> 
> CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns, and even then Rollins is doing much better.
> 
> And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.


In your opinion, and your allowed to be wrong of course, people see it otherwise. Reigns is getting the big spots for sure, Dean's doing the donkey work, he's also far ahead of the others on the stick and it's not close.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) *both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns*, and even then Rollins is doing much better.
> 
> And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.


u say what now

I think most people has voted for Ambrose based on his indie work (and FCW), which for someone like you who might not have seen it, comes off shocking. To me, Roman getting all this praise from casual fans of The Shield might be just temporarily. As an overall performer, Ambrose/Rollins are far better, and if you think two big spots makes Reigns better, that's just foolish. The fact that you can't see what Seth/Ambrose brings to the table just shows that you've no idea what you're talking about.

Once Reigns goes solo, you might see a lot flaws.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Smark One said:


> WRONG!!!! I believe all three are pulling an equal amount of weight in the ring. and reigns never needs a mic in his hands.





AntUK said:


> In your opinion, and your allowed to be wrong if course, people see it otherwise. Reigns is getting the big spots for sure, Dean's doing the donkey work, he's also far ahead of the others on the stick and it's not close.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App



Ambrose is the guy who goes in and TAKES the spots.

Rollins and Reigns both MAKE the spots.

Ambrose is definitely carrying in the promo work, but that doesn't mean he's excelling. It just means the other two are nowhere near as good.

As far as I'm concerned, Reigns and Rollins' in-ring work are bounds ahead of Ambrose, whereas Ambrose promo work is only half as much ahead of the others.



Itami said:


> u say what now
> 
> I think most people has voted for Ambrose based on his indie work (and FCW), which for someone like you who might not have seen it, comes off shocking. To me, Roman getting all this praise from casual fans of The Shield might be just temporarily. As an overall performer, Ambrose/Rollins are far better, and if you think two big spots makes Reigns better, that's just foolish. The fact that you can't see what Seth/Ambrose brings to the table just shows that you've no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Once Reigns goes solo, you might see a lot flaws.


The thread is about The SHIELD, not about their past work. If it was about their past work then fine, Ambrose is welcome to 98% of the votes.

Yes, I know they're covering each others flaws and all that, but it still doesn't mean Ambrose has warranted well over his fair share of praise.


----------



## SonoShion

The Shield is going to steal the show at Mania, and I will be freakin' there. :jesse


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> Ambrose is the guy who goes in and TAKES the spots.
> 
> Rollins and Reigns both MAKE the spots.
> 
> Ambrose is definitely carrying in the promo work, but that doesn't mean he's excelling. It just means the other two are nowhere near as good.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Reigns and Rollins' in-ring work are bounds ahead of Ambrose, whereas Ambrose promo work is only half as much ahead of the others.


Well aren't you a bit of a spot-monkey junkie

If you actually knew what you were talking about, you'd know Ambrose's style isn't like that. He _can_ do some pretty moves too, but they leave him to be more grounded so the others can shine more. In that sense he's your traditional heel. You can't have them all do good spot after good spot. Ambrose is very good with in ring psychology. It's the little things that counts, not just spearing someone through a barricade two times.


----------



## Oxidamus

Itami said:


> Well aren't you a bit of a spot-monkey junkie
> 
> If you actually knew what you were talking about, you'd know Ambrose's style isn't like that. He _can_ do some pretty moves too, but they leave him to be more grounded so the others can shine more. In that sense he's your traditional heel. You can't have them all do good spot after good spot. Ambrose is very good with in ring psychology. It's the little things that counts, not just spearing someone through a barricade two times.


I know exactly what I am talking about.

As even *you* say, he *can* shine, but clearly, so far, he has not done so.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Nexus only dominated for 1.5 months. By the time Summerslam came around, they lost to team WWE in convincing fashion and was never the same afterwards. Meanwhile Shield just beat the top three babyfaces in the company at Elimination Chamber, and has done nothing but win in convincing fashion since debuting.


----------



## Itami

He has shined in other ways, obv.

Can't believe you're a Cesaro fan and saying all this bs. Shame on you.

AND no, you've no idea what you're talking about if you think Reigns is carrying the other two.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

I'd say so. The Shield has yet to lose and have pretty consistently kept their heat building since November. Nexus was dead in the water within two months.


----------



## obby

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

:lmao are you fucking kidding me?

The NWO in it's heyday? For sure. But the Nexus? All they ever did was job to Cena and his buddies. How anyone could call them more dominant than the Shield is beyond ne.


----------



## Oxidamus

Itami said:


> He has shined in other ways, obv.
> 
> Can't believe you're a Cesaro fan and saying all this bs. Shame on you.
> 
> AND no, you've no idea what you're talking about if you think Reigns is carrying the other two.


You *literally* said the exact same thing I did.

He CAN do better.

Here's a quote:



Itami said:


> If you actually knew what you were talking about, you'd know Ambrose's style isn't like that. He _can_ do some pretty moves too, but they leave him to be more grounded so the others can shine more.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

What an idiotic wade Barrett mark lol

Shield shits all over nexus anyday


----------



## Alim

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The Shield is 3 people. Nexus had like a million.

The Shield has more talent in their pinkies than all of Nexus put together (except DB).

The Shield have beaten Ryback x3, Kane, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Sheamus, and Chris Jericho CLEAN

The Shield has attacked the likes of: Ryback, John Cena, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Team Hell No, The Rock, Brodus Clay, Tensai, The Miz, Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara... and the list goes on and on

The Shield look unstoppable while Nexus was buried within the first month of their debut


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Let's see. a group of 7 dominating all those wrestlers versus a group of 3 dominating all those wrestlers.

Yup, OP has it exactly correct. 

:ti


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The NWO was more dominant, but Nexus was made to look like chumps. Doesn't matter anyway, Jericho was just trying to get The Shield over as threats.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Yeah, right. Shield are FAR more credible than Nexus, Nexus were a group of geeks that beat people up 7 on 1. Shield fights top guys with an even playing field and they win.


----------



## TripleG

ALPHA! BRAVO! CHARLIE! *DELTA!* *ECHO!* FOXTROT! GOLF! *HOTEL!* *INDIA!* JULIET! KILO! *LIMA!* MIKE! NOVEMBER! OSCAR! PAPA! QUEBEC! ROMEO! *SIERRA!* TANGO! UNIFORM! VICTOR! WHISKEY! X-RAY! YANKEE! ZULU! 

I don't know why, but Shield using the Nata Phonetic alphabet in their entrance theme is just so cool!


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> You *literally* said the exact same thing I did.
> 
> He CAN do better.
> 
> Here's a quote:


Sure he can, but why should that make him better?

He doesn't need to. His facial expressions and selling alone makes him awesome. Or am I stepping into territories you're unfamiliar with???


----------



## Oxidamus

Itami said:


> Sure he can, but why should that make him better?
> 
> He doesn't need to. His facial expressions and selling alone makes him awesome. Or am I stepping into territories you're unfamiliar with???


I'm not delusional bro, you don't need to try to undermine me because I'm not living in your fantasy world of can-do's.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The worst thing they could do is add more members, thats where the NWO went wrong, They were perfect when it was just Hall, Nash and Hogan. The shield needs to stay at three members.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Kayfabe speaking, The Shield is more dominant than the Nexus. They are much more smarter in their attacks and they stay as a collective unit at all times. Plus, look at the list of people who they've attacked/beaten. They've attacked the likes of The Rock, Randy Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, John Cena and they have also beaten Ryback & Team Hell No at the TLC 2012 PPV, John Cena, Sheamus, & Ryback the Elimination Chamber PPV last Sunday, and Chris Jericho, Sheamus, and Ryback in a 6 man tag team match last night on Raw. Nexus lost their first match as a unit together with John Cena taking out both Justin Gabriel and Wade Barrett to score the win for Team WWE at Summerslam 2010. So yeah, saying The Shield is more dominating than the Nexus in terms of kayfabe isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> I'm not delusional bro, you don't need to try to undermine me because I'm not living in your fantasy world of can-do's.


You're really missing out, bro. Dude's quite special.


----------



## Oxidamus

Itami said:


> You're really missing out, bro. Dude's quite special.


The point is I know he is.
The point is also that he hasn't done anything special, or at least as special as his partners, as a member of The Shield.


----------



## Lennon

Rather than just enjoying the best thing going in the WWE right now as a team, everyone's bitching over which one of them is better. Un-fucking-believable. 

It's as if you're all scared that your favourite isn't going to get all the attention once the inevitable split happens. Why think like that, can't you just enjoy The Shield as they are now?


----------



## Oxidamus

Lennon said:


> Rather than just enjoying the best thing going in the WWE right now as a team, everyone's bitching over which one of them is better. Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> It's as if you're all scared that your favourite isn't going to get all the attention once the inevitable split happens. Why think like that, can't you just enjoy The Shield as they are now?


Actually I'm bitching about how people consider him the best because of past irrelevant work. Pay attention


----------



## Lennon

Oxitron said:


> Actually I'm bitching about how people consider him the best because of past irrelevant work. Pay attention


I wasn't talking about you, it's going on throughout the whole damn thread. Anyway since you mentioned it, why do you even care if other people prefer Ambrose?


----------



## Hera

This shit is hilarious :lmao

Ambrose is doing his job by being the one to work the parts of the match that people don't give a shit about. He's doing a dynamite job at it. Someone has to do it and why not the guy with the best in ring psychology. Just like Rollins and Reigns being fantastic at what they do. None of them would be as good as they are because it's the sum of the parts that make The Shield great. 

That flying knee from Rollins last night was epic because Reigns got Sheamus out of the ring, Ambrose looked like he was about to die and we hadn't seen Rollins for a minute or two thus it was like he came out of no where. In that spot all 3 of them did their job perfectly and it came off as the best moment of Raw. That's why The Shield are great. Reigns wouldn't come off as a beast without the other two. Rollins wouldn't come off as the crazy high flyer without the other two. Ambrose would't come off as the strategist without the other two.

As much as people bitched and still do about the three of them coming in as a group it's worked perfectly because it shows off the best parts of all 3 of them while providing them a main event push to the top. If they came in as singles guys not a single one of them would be in the spot they are now and wouldn't have gotten the rubs they have. They're all doing something very special.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



RaneGaming said:


> :HHH2 Did you say my Name?
> Do i Need My Shovel?


BRILLIANT.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Hera said:


> This shit is hilarious :lmao
> 
> Ambrose is doing his job by being the one to work the parts of the match that people don't give a shit about. He's doing a dynamite job at it. Someone has to do it and why not the guy with the best in ring psychology. Just like Rollins and Reigns being fantastic at what they do. None of them would be as good as they are because it's the sum of the parts that make The Shield great.
> 
> That flying knee from Rollins last night was epic because Reigns got Sheamus out of the ring, Ambrose looked like he was about to die and we hadn't seen Rollins for a minute or two thus it was like he came out of no where. In that spot all 3 of them did their job perfectly and it came off as the best moment of Raw. That's why The Shield are great. Reigns wouldn't come off as a beast without the other two. Rollins wouldn't come off as the crazy high flyer without the other two. Ambrose would't come off as the strategist without the other two.
> 
> As much as people bitched and still do about the three of them coming in as a group it's worked perfectly because it shows off the best parts of all 3 of them while providing them a main event push to the top. If they came in as singles guys not a single one of them would be in the spot they are now and wouldn't have gotten the rubs they have. They're all doing something very special.


Perfect


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

I don't know, the shield are just not exciting, the NWO and Nexus were, the shield on the other hand are still pretty bland to me. 

It's like apart from them turning up for wrestling matches and storming some matches they do little else. There's nothing going on behind the scenes, Roman Reigns is the epitome of a dumb muscle man, Seth Rollins screams generic to me, only Dean Ambrose appears at all interesting. 

At least with Nexus, things went on back stage, each of them had character with the blandest probably being Gabriel, a lot of them did promos, the general feuds they had were a lot more personal like things were on the line, it felt more like a traditional invasion. At the moment the Shield don't feel personal, they don't seem to want to do anything apart from beat up on people, their so called goal of righting the wrongs of the wwe seems so far fetched and unfocused, they run in on fights where absolutely nothing was wrong apart from the face beating the heel. At least when the Nexus ran in, it was a deliberate attempt at interrupting the foundation of the WWE. 

Statistically? yeah maybe the Shield is more dominant but there doesn't appear to be any heart and soul to them, not like the NWO or Nexus.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



pUnK bRooKs said:


> BRILLIANT.


Thank you  it just fit so well


----------



## El_Absoluto

Oxitron said:


> Actually I'm bitching about how people consider him the best because of past irrelevant work. Pay attention


You must've watched all their segments/matches with your ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The shield are like the original NWO dominate, where as Nexus were like one of the crappy off shoot NWO B team that didnt really have any star wrestlers but could beat up a star because they had numbers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> I don't know, the shield are just not exciting, the NWO and Nexus were, the shield on the other hand are still pretty bland to me.
> 
> It's like apart from them turning up for wrestling matches and storming some matches they do little else. There's nothing going on behind the scenes, Roman Reigns is the epitome of a dumb muscle man, Seth Rollins screams generic to me, only Dean Ambrose appears at all interesting.
> 
> At least with Nexus, things went on back stage, each of them had character with the blandest probably being Gabriel, a lot of them did promos, the general feuds they had were a lot more personal like things were on the line, it felt more like a traditional invasion. At the moment the Shield don't feel personal, they don't seem to want to do anything apart from beat up on people, their so called goal of righting the wrongs of the wwe seems so far fetched and unfocused, they run in on fights where absolutely nothing was wrong apart from the face beating the heel. At least when the Nexus ran in, it was a deliberate attempt at interrupting the foundation of the WWE.
> 
> Statistically? yeah maybe the Shield is more dominant but there doesn't appear to be any heart and soul to them, not like the NWO or Nexus.


The Shield have had promos, are you watching raw or SD? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lFG9VoKhmA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4CWNW2tLDc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyoeNVzhLso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny0ctz5-Yq4


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Talking to a camera is easy and only Ambrose does it with any confidence. I'm talking about proper promos between them and other wrestlers, take a look at all the ones between Barrett and Cena.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> I don't know, the shield are just not exciting, the NWO and Nexus were, the shield on the other hand are still pretty bland to me.
> 
> It's like apart from them turning up for wrestling matches and storming some matches they do little else. There's nothing going on behind the scenes, Roman Reigns is the epitome of a dumb muscle man, Seth Rollins screams generic to me, only Dean Ambrose appears at all interesting.
> 
> At least with Nexus, things went on back stage, each of them had character with the blandest probably being Gabriel, a lot of them did promos, the general feuds they had were a lot more personal like things were on the line, it felt more like a traditional invasion. At the moment the Shield don't feel personal, they don't seem to want to do anything apart from beat up on people, their so called goal of righting the wrongs of the wwe seems so far fetched and unfocused, they run in on fights where absolutely nothing was wrong apart from the face beating the heel. At least when the Nexus ran in, it was a deliberate attempt at interrupting the foundation of the WWE.
> 
> Statistically? yeah maybe the Shield is more dominant but there doesn't appear to be any heart and soul to them, not like the NWO or Nexus.


there is lots of truth to this post that most people are overlooking. Yes The Shield is dominant and talented but that's not all it takes, you are overlooking the fact that Nexus was a very impactful group and their storyline was the most interesting thing WWE had for a while. Whereas The Shield might be given dominant booking but they are overall pretty bland. The IWC is excited every week to see them win again because the IWC loves seeing bad guys being booked so strong, specially someone like Ambrose. For the casuals it's just a group of nobodies getting big wins out of nowhere, with no storyline or something that grabs your attention. They can give 'dominance' to anyone they want and you will be impressed, for example even Lord Tensai was interesting in his first few weeks because at the time it was fresh seeing someone getting booked strongly like that, but after a while you realize how boring they truly are. So if they want The Shield to be as successful as Nexus, they need something interesting for a storyline and they need to do something important. Randomly throwing together big superstars into matches with The Shield, and making The Shield win makes them look dominant, but it's just out of nowhere. They need some storyline to go with it.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

You could argue that 3MB is more dominant than Nexus. The Shield is on another level.


----------



## AntUK

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> I don't know, the shield are just not exciting


not exciting? guess its a good job we have Wade and Bo about to add excitment to WWE programming that the shield lack now don't we.


----------



## DOPA

Oxitron said:


> The votes on the poll are so biased.
> 
> Ambrose has still done nothing to warrant 65% of those votes.
> 
> CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns, and even then Rollins is doing much better.
> 
> And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.


If you are basing your opinion off of purely the spots that Reigns and Rollins have done in a match then clearly you don't have much knowledge of pro wrestling.

Now I'm not saying that Ambrose is clearly outshining the other two because all three are playing their parts to near perfection right now but he is bringing a hell of a lot more to the table than you are willing to give him credit for. It's clear you are just enamored by the big spots Reigns and Rollins have done and therefore credit them to be carrying the action which clearly suggests to me you have no idea about in ring psychology or what carrying a match is about.

To say Reigns is carrying the matches in the ring is completely laughable. Out of the three Reigns is by far the guy who's weaknesses are being hidden because of his lack of experience. Only a two year pro whilst Rollins and Ambrose have been wrestling for several years now. This isn't to criticize Reigns for lack of experience because we've all got to start and learn from somewhere but its clear that aside from the big power spots Reigns is just following along and taking instructions from Ambrose and Rollins and whatever veteran he is facing whether it be Jericho or whoever. He is doing his part and doing his part really fucking well but there is a reason why he is doing those big massive spots because its his way of getting over and getting noticed. Aside from those spots, he isn't contributing any more to the matches from an in ring psychology stand point than Ambrose and Rollins. He isn't directing traffic, it is clear as day when you watch their matches. 

I mean you only have to look at the fact Reigns *by far* is being given the least amount of mic work to see that he is being the one who is most hidden and protected, because he is the most green. He isn't carrying anything.

From the Shields part as far as working the matches and telling the story of the cohesion they have as a team, Rollins and Ambrose have been doing most of the work. Rollins obviously is getting noticed by his big spots. Ambrose gets noticed in a way that a lot of the current WWE talent these days do not: Through his character work and his in ring psychology. The mannerisms, the body language, his facial expressions and the way he carries himself in the ring. You can clearly see that Ambrose is a character just by looking at the way he moves in the ring, you can tell that he is a little off at best. The commentators acknowledge this and then when you look back at Ambrose you can clearly see what they are talking about. The little subtle hints of Ambrose's psycho character is there but obviously have not fully come out because it would not suit the role that he is in. That time will come when he moves away from the Shield and goes out on his own. He is the only one out of the three you can see just by his ring work, mannerisms and the way he carries himself that has a character beyond being in the shield. Rollins as much as a great worker he is is not working a character or his personality into the matches. And whilst Reigns is coming across like a beast and a monster the same can be applied to him.

As far as mic work goes...well that's an easy one, Reigns has only been given two lines at a time at best and Rollins has been inconsistent. Sometimes good but sometimes not seemingly fitting in the role. Ambrose has definitely been the most comfortable on the mic and has put on some very good promo time which is hardly surprising. And the fact Ambrose is only showing just a little bit of what he is capable of should tell you something. I guarantee in 6 months to a years time you'll be singing the guys praises.

No one is outshining anyone, but you are obviously not giving Ambrose enough credit and it sounds like to me that you are just singling him out because of the amount of people who are fans of his on this board.


----------



## King187

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Can we stop saying "like NWO and Nexus" like those two things are even remotely comparable?


----------



## Itami

This shouldn't even be explained. You'd expect a little better from internet fans, good lord.

Also, Seth should use this move:










He can be known as THE KNEE GUY~!


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

The Shield storyline is horrible. make no fucking sense.

first, they're way too overrated. destroy everybody while they don't even look that much strong. and unlike Nexus, they only have 3 people FFS.

second, the outsider, ace & 8 or Nexus were not employed by the company (in kayfabe) but The Shield members are under WWE contracts.... so why Vince or Vickie don't terminate their contracts???? MAKE SOME SENSE motherfucking WWE!!


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



King187 said:


> Can we stop saying "like NWO and Nexus" like those two things are even remotely comparable?


It's what Cole said.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> It's what Cole said.


Cole has to say what is fed to him and has to stay within kayfabe boundaries.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*

Yes, really.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Shield is more Dominating that Nexus? Really?*



Big Dog said:


> the Shield are no where near as dominating as The Nexus.


----------



## sbuch

it's so easy to see who are the true wrestling fans in this thread just by browsing through it for a moment or two. 

most ppl have no idea what they are taking about in terms of pro wresting and their posts about the shield are laughable 

the shield is being booked like nothing or no one else in recent memory. they are not nexus not even close and I am glad they are not nWo not even close and I am glad ..they are the shield and they stand for what pro wrestling could be .

the shield the wwe if John Cena never debuts and Linda never chases a senate chair. the shield is the answer to the John Cena problem which to be fair isn't exactly John Cenas fault at all

If you do not know what I mean Im sorry but hit the drawing board and research some history on pro wrestling and realize characters, not comparisons is what pro wrestling is all about






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## i'm the real COO

The Shield have really grown on me lately, there performance at EC was awesome particularly Roman Reigns and that Spear, just hope we see a lot more of them and there not jobbed out to Primo and Epico in the next few months


----------



## Duke Silver

Shield are easily the best thing going right now. Easily.

Epic dynamic, brilliant booking, three future stars, working great matches, cutting great promos. 

I'm dumbfounded by some of the stuff posted. :lol


----------



## eireace

Crusade said:


> If you are basing your opinion off of purely the spots that Reigns and Rollins have done in a match then clearly you don't have much knowledge of pro wrestling.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that Ambrose is clearly outshining the other two because all three are playing their parts to near perfection right now but he is bringing a hell of a lot more to the table than you are willing to give him credit for. It's clear you are just enamored by the big spots Reigns and Rollins have done and therefore credit them to be carrying the action which clearly suggests to me you have no idea about in ring psychology or what carrying a match is about.
> 
> To say Reigns is carrying the matches in the ring is completely laughable. Out of the three Reigns is by far the guy who's weaknesses are being hidden because of his lack of experience. Only a two year pro whilst Rollins and Ambrose have been wrestling for several years now. This isn't to criticize Reigns for lack of experience because we've all got to start and learn from somewhere but its clear that aside from the big power spots Reigns is just following along and taking instructions from Ambrose and Rollins and whatever veteran he is facing whether it be Jericho or whoever. He is doing his part and doing his part really fucking well but there is a reason why he is doing those big massive spots because its his way of getting over and getting noticed. Aside from those spots, he isn't contributing any more to the matches from an in ring psychology stand point than Ambrose and Rollins. He isn't directing traffic, it is clear as day when you watch their matches.
> 
> I mean you only have to look at the fact Reigns *by far* is being given the least amount of mic work to see that he is being the one who is most hidden and protected, because he is the most green. He isn't carrying anything.
> 
> From the Shields part as far as working the matches and telling the story of the cohesion they have as a team, Rollins and Ambrose have been doing most of the work. Rollins obviously is getting noticed by his big spots. Ambrose gets noticed in a way that a lot of the current WWE talent these days do not: Through his character work and his in ring psychology. The mannerisms, the body language, his facial expressions and the way he carries himself in the ring. You can clearly see that Ambrose is a character just by looking at the way he moves in the ring, you can tell that he is a little off at best. The commentators acknowledge this and then when you look back at Ambrose you can clearly see what they are talking about. The little subtle hints of Ambrose's psycho character is there but obviously have not fully come out because it would not suit the role that he is in. That time will come when he moves away from the Shield and goes out on his own. He is the only one out of the three you can see just by his ring work, mannerisms and the way he carries himself that has a character beyond being in the shield. Rollins as much as a great worker he is is not working a character or his personality into the matches. And whilst Reigns is coming across like a beast and a monster the same can be applied to him.
> 
> As far as mic work goes...well that's an easy one, Reigns has only been given two lines at a time at best and Rollins has been inconsistent. Sometimes good but sometimes not seemingly fitting in the role. Ambrose has definitely been the most comfortable on the mic and has put on some very good promo time which is hardly surprising. And the fact Ambrose is only showing just a little bit of what he is capable of should tell you something. I guarantee in 6 months to a years time you'll be singing the guys praises.
> 
> No one is outshining anyone, but you are obviously not giving Ambrose enough credit and it sounds like to me that you are just singling him out because of the amount of people who are fans of his on this board.


This! :agree:


----------



## Big Dog

sbuch said:


> it's so easy to see who are the true wrestling fans in this thread just by browsing through it for a moment or two.
> 
> most ppl have no idea what they are taking about in terms of pro wresting and their posts about the shield are laughable
> 
> the shield is being booked like nothing or no one else in recent memory. they are not nexus not even close and I am glad they are not nWo not even close and I am glad ..they are the shield and they stand for what pro wrestling could be .
> 
> the shield the wwe if John Cena never debuts and Linda never chases a senate chair. the shield is the answer to the John Cena problem which to be fair isn't exactly John Cenas fault at all
> 
> If you do not know what I mean Im sorry but hit the drawing board and research some history on pro wrestling and realize characters, not comparisons is what pro wrestling is all about
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Coming from someone who has the ultimate warrior as their avatar you'll excuse me if I...:barrett1


----------



## THANOS

Crusade really hit the nail on the head with an absolutely boss post. Good man!

The Shield is completely on another level than a mediocre group of jobbers, The Nexus, and I don't see how anyone could logically argue it; especially when you take into consideration, impact (look who they've CLEANLY gone over), talent, and future projection. The Nexus may have them on unpredictability and unique creativity, but when you really think about it, the Nexus was just a rehash of the NWO, with a larger group at the beginning, so was Nexus really all that creative?


----------



## Duke Silver

The Nexus peaked with the first invasion imo. Mostly down to Bryan owning life. Spitting on Cena, kicking him in the head, choking Justin Roberts with a tie. God that was amazing. :lmao


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Crusade said:


> If you are basing your opinion off of purely the spots that Reigns and Rollins have done in a match then clearly you don't have much knowledge of pro wrestling.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that Ambrose is clearly outshining the other two because all three are playing their parts to near perfection right now but he is bringing a hell of a lot more to the table than you are willing to give him credit for. It's clear you are just enamored by the big spots Reigns and Rollins have done and therefore credit them to be carrying the action which clearly suggests to me you have no idea about in ring psychology or what carrying a match is about.
> 
> To say Reigns is carrying the matches in the ring is completely laughable. Out of the three Reigns is by far the guy who's weaknesses are being hidden because of his lack of experience. Only a two year pro whilst Rollins and Ambrose have been wrestling for several years now. This isn't to criticize Reigns for lack of experience because we've all got to start and learn from somewhere but its clear that aside from the big power spots Reigns is just following along and taking instructions from Ambrose and Rollins and whatever veteran he is facing whether it be Jericho or whoever. He is doing his part and doing his part really fucking well but there is a reason why he is doing those big massive spots because its his way of getting over and getting noticed. Aside from those spots, he isn't contributing any more to the matches from an in ring psychology stand point than Ambrose and Rollins. He isn't directing traffic, it is clear as day when you watch their matches.
> 
> I mean you only have to look at the fact Reigns *by far* is being given the least amount of mic work to see that he is being the one who is most hidden and protected, because he is the most green. He isn't carrying anything.
> 
> From the Shields part as far as working the matches and telling the story of the cohesion they have as a team, Rollins and Ambrose have been doing most of the work. Rollins obviously is getting noticed by his big spots. Ambrose gets noticed in a way that a lot of the current WWE talent these days do not: Through his character work and his in ring psychology. The mannerisms, the body language, his facial expressions and the way he carries himself in the ring. You can clearly see that Ambrose is a character just by looking at the way he moves in the ring, you can tell that he is a little off at best. The commentators acknowledge this and then when you look back at Ambrose you can clearly see what they are talking about. The little subtle hints of Ambrose's psycho character is there but obviously have not fully come out because it would not suit the role that he is in. That time will come when he moves away from the Shield and goes out on his own. He is the only one out of the three you can see just by his ring work, mannerisms and the way he carries himself that has a character beyond being in the shield. Rollins as much as a great worker he is is not working a character or his personality into the matches. And whilst Reigns is coming across like a beast and a monster the same can be applied to him.
> 
> As far as mic work goes...well that's an easy one, Reigns has only been given two lines at a time at best and Rollins has been inconsistent. Sometimes good but sometimes not seemingly fitting in the role. Ambrose has definitely been the most comfortable on the mic and has put on some very good promo time which is hardly surprising. And the fact Ambrose is only showing just a little bit of what he is capable of should tell you something. I guarantee in 6 months to a years time you'll be singing the guys praises.
> 
> No one is outshining anyone, but you are obviously not giving Ambrose enough credit and it sounds like to me that you are just singling him out because of the amount of people who are fans of his on this board.


This needs to be quoted on every page in this thread. Brilliant!


----------



## wkdsoul

Commentators already pushing the crazy ambrose angle. nice.. oh and ^^^ post is epic.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

I am still in a state of shock for just how well they are being booked. It really seems so far away from the usual stuff, that I have to feel that a different influence is coming from somewhere. Dare I say even Punk or Heyman.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

pUnK bRooKs said:


> I am still in a state of shock for just how well they are being booked. It really seems so far away from the usual stuff, that I have to feel that a different influence is coming from somewhere. Dare I say even Punk or Heyman.


My guess is Paul Levesque.


----------



## THANOS

pUnK bRooKs said:


> I am still in a state of shock for just how well they are being booked. It really seems so far away from the usual stuff, that I have to feel that a different influence is coming from somewhere. Dare I say even Punk or Heyman.


I think you've struck gold with that inquiry my friend. There is definitely devine intervention from HHH, Punk, and Heyman in the booking of the Shield, because if it were up to the usual writers and Vince, they would have been food for Ryback, Cena, and crew long longggggg ago.


----------



## TKOK

El Cuñado said:


> The Nexus peaked with the first invasion imo. Mostly down to Bryan owning life. Spitting on Cena, kicking him in the head, choking Justin Roberts with a tie. God that was amazing. :lmao


nah,while that was great, they peaked once Bryan returned.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

THANOS said:


> I think you've struck gold with that inquiry my friend. There is definitely devine intervention from HHH, Punk, and Heyman in the booking of the Shield, because if it were up to the usual writers and Vince, they would have been food for Ryback, Cena, and crew long longggggg ago.


And dare I further say....The first true sign of CHANGE. Just like Punk said many, many months ago. He has said a couple of times, out of kayfabe that he feels he has HHH's ear now.


----------



## TheFranticJane

wkdsoul said:


> Commentators already pushing the crazy ambrose angle. nice.. oh and ^^^ post is epic.


Are they? What did they say? I haven't seen the show yet.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Best group in wwe since Evolution.


----------



## Blommen

TheFranticJane said:


> Are they? What did they say? I haven't seen the show yet.


I'm paraphrasing but it was something along the lines of:

Cole: Ambrose definitely is little off

King: a Little!?


----------



## THANOS

pUnK bRooKs said:


> And dare I further say....The first true sign of CHANGE. Just like Punk said many, many months ago. He has said a couple of times, out of kayfabe that he feels he has HHH's ear now.


Well not necessarily. I think one of the stipulations in Punk resigning was WWE giving Bryan the MITB and letting him win the world title, which he did the night Punk resigned his contract. I think if you look at Bryan's momentum at the time before winning it and post winning it, it would lend solid assumptions to the suggestion. Bryan was basically lost in no man's land jobbing to the likes of Hunico, then magically wins the MITB, then goes back to jobbing until he cashes in. I think Vince never intended to give Bryan the case but Punk insisted it happen as one of his conditions. Call it a wild guess but I'm willing to believe Punk was responsible for all of Bryan's MITB/World Title reign, Zach Ryder's IC reign, and the heightened interest in signing indy legends which only happened, "magically", after Punk resigned.

I think Punk has been changing the company immensely since he resigned, it just isn't as in your face and immediate as you'd expect, and to really appreciate it, people need to take a step back and compare the entire company (developmental to maineventers, and booking of talented individuals) to how it was prior to his Shoot.


----------



## Cmpunk91

THANOS said:


> Well not necessarily. I think one of the stipulations in Punk resigning was WWE giving Bryan the MITB and letting him win the world title, which he did the night Punk resigned his contract. I think if you look at Bryan's momentum at the time before winning it and post winning it, it would lend solid assumptions to the suggestion. Bryan was basically lost in no man's land jobbing to the likes of Hunico, then magically wins the MITB, then goes back to jobbing until he cashes in. I think Vince never intended to give Bryan the case but Punk insisted it happen as one of his conditions. Call it a wild guess but I'm willing to believe Punk was responsible for all of Bryan's MITB/World Title reign, Zach Ryder's IC reign, and the heightened interest in signing indy legends which only happened, "magically", after Punk resigned.
> 
> I think Punk has been changing the company immensely since he resigned, it just isn't as in your face and immediate as you'd expect, and to really appreciate it, people need to take a step back and compare the entire company (developmental to maineventers, and booking of talented individuals) to how it was prior to his Shoot.


Great post


----------



## AntUK

Blommen said:


> I'm paraphrasing but it was something along the lines of:
> 
> Cole: Ambrose definitely is little off
> 
> King: a Little!?



"a little? thats like saying the great Khali is kinda big"


----------



## Blommen

AntUK said:


> "a little? thats like saying the great Khali is kinda big"


there we are! this guy gets it


----------



## rbhayek

Cmpunk91;14306242[B said:


> ]Best group in wwe since Evolution.[/B]


Triple-H, Randy Orton and Batista vs. The Shield would be awesome! Too bad it will never happen.


----------



## LastDamnation

Caught up on the EC match and raw; their teamwork is really fresh and completely different from normal tag team wrestling, really exciting and they all bring something different to the table. Ambrose is there as guy who's crazy and will stand up to anyone and hence work the slow bits of the matches but will also stand there and just take a move, rollins does high spots and reigns does big spears etc. but it's totally different to what I've seen recently and they've clearly put a lot of thought into sequences they'll do as a team.
As much as I'm enjoying them, hopefully we don't see the wrestle on TV too much, because I want it to keep seeming special when they do have a match.


----------



## Blommen

I absolutely LOVE that drop kick to flying headkick doubleteam Ambrose and Rollins do. So stylish and very much unlike anything else we usually see in the double team category.


----------



## DA

THANOS said:


> Well not necessarily. I think one of the stipulations in Punk resigning was WWE giving Bryan the MITB and letting him win the world title, which he did the night Punk resigned his contract. I think if you look at Bryan's momentum at the time before winning it and post winning it, it would lend solid assumptions to the suggestion. Bryan was basically lost in no man's land jobbing to the likes of Hunico, then magically wins the MITB, then goes back to jobbing until he cashes in. I think Vince never intended to give Bryan the case but Punk insisted it happen as one of his conditions. Call it a wild guess but I'm willing to believe Punk was responsible for all of Bryan's MITB/World Title reign, Zach Ryder's IC reign, and the heightened interest in signing indy legends which only happened, "magically", after Punk resigned.
> 
> I think Punk has been changing the company immensely since he resigned, it just isn't as in your face and immediate as you'd expect, and to really appreciate it, people need to take a step back and compare the entire company (developmental to maineventers, and booking of talented individuals) to how it was prior to his Shoot.


:bateman


----------



## Itami

Blommen said:


> I'm paraphrasing but it was something along the lines of:
> 
> Cole: Ambrose definitely is little off
> 
> King: a Little!?


Cole also said "This Dean Ambrose is a strange dude" and "Here's Ambrose with his eccentric style..." etc 

I was like YES THAT'S TRUE EHEHEHE :ex:


----------



## Blommen

Itami said:


> Cole also said "This Dean Ambrose is a strange dude" and "Here's Ambrose with his eccentric style..." etc
> 
> I was like YES THAT'S TRUE EHEHEHE :ex:


I picture Dean getting home and tuning in to see the taped show, hearing Cole and being like:


----------



## Asenath

Can you imagine what the last few months have been like for him - not creepy character Dean Ambrose, but that slightly tipsy dude in the hoodie every stoner I've every known has owned from the shoot video who used wrestling to hide from the crapitude of his childhood?


----------



## Blommen

Let's hope he is able to handle it and doesn't fuck him up or drags him bag into some nasty habits. dude definitely has some gnarly demons in his past and it would be incredibly sad to see him fall back into their grasp because he wasn't able to cope with the exposure.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Can you imagine what the last few months have been like for him - not creepy character Dean Ambrose, but that slightly tipsy dude in the hoodie every stoner I've every known has owned from the shoot video who used wrestling to hide from the crapitude of his childhood?


I imagine dude's on cloud 9 and getting wasted every other night. Considering how dedicated he was and how much work he put in to get to this point, he'd probably tell you it's still surreal.

Thinking about the shoot interview I'm proud of him, he deserves this....the happiness and positivity.


----------



## Blommen

Is it possible to watch the shoot interview somewhere online? I am absolutely broke and shipping to denmark is a bitch. and an expensive one at that.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lol what happened to that Ryback Discussion thread, looks like its been lost in time. Glad the Shield are hot right now, they are constantly the best parts of Raw. Wondering if we'll get more matches from them on Raw now, hopefully they take the tag titles of Team Hell No.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Blommen said:


> Is it possible to watch the shoot interview somewhere online? I am absolutely broke and shipping to denmark is a bitch. and an expensive one at that.


It was on Youtube like a week or so ago before it go taken down days afterwards. Thankfully I downloaded it and put it on my ipod. Unfortunately I have no idea how to put it up anywhere.

Your best bet is to just search and hopefully get lucky.


----------



## Blommen

does it have a specific name?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Blommen said:


> does it have a specific name?


Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story.

I believe that's the one.


----------



## Tony Tornado

THANOS said:


> Well not necessarily. I think one of the stipulations in Punk resigning was WWE giving Bryan the MITB and letting him win the world title, which he did the night Punk resigned his contract. I think if you look at Bryan's momentum at the time before winning it and post winning it, it would lend solid assumptions to the suggestion. Bryan was basically lost in no man's land jobbing to the likes of Hunico, then magically wins the MITB, then goes back to jobbing until he cashes in. I think Vince never intended to give Bryan the case but Punk insisted it happen as one of his conditions. Call it a wild guess but I'm willing to believe Punk was responsible for all of Bryan's MITB/World Title reign, Zach Ryder's IC reign, and the heightened interest in signing indy legends which only happened, "magically", after Punk resigned.
> 
> I think Punk has been changing the company immensely since he resigned, it just isn't as in your face and immediate as you'd expect, and to really appreciate it, people need to take a step back and compare the entire company (developmental to maineventers, and booking of talented individuals) to how it was prior to his Shoot.


I usually agree with the stuff you say but this is almost ridiculous. Punk may have some input in certain things but not stuff of that magnitude like deciding who wins the MITB briefcase. It's not like he had great competition in that match, apart from Barrett and maybe Sheamus and they knew the smark chicago crowd would be behind Bryan.

If anyone has been changing things, as much as I don't like him, it's been HHH. He's always been a wrestling fan so he has a different perspective on things than Vince and his buddies. It's been reported this NXT has been his baby and I'm willing to believe it. Not to mention that if Punk really had so much power around that time Colt Cabana would be living in Florida right now. I'm sure he's pushing for and supporting certain stuff but you're definitely giving him too much credit.


----------



## Asenath

Agreed, and I said as much a few pages ago. According to reports, this is Trips' baby.


----------



## Amber B

Soupman Prime said:


> :lol what happened to that Ryback Discussion thread, looks like its been lost in time. Glad the Shield are hot right now, they are constantly the best parts of Raw. Wondering if we'll get more matches from them on Raw now, hopefully they take the tag titles of Team Hell No.


I'm sorta torn. Part of me doesn't want to see them compete every week but the other part knows that I'll get tired of them attacking Yip Yip all the time. They're probably going to put the tag titles on Truth and Kofi who will then lose it to the Shield but then...what's next? 

After Mania, they're definitely going to have to delve more into the roles/personalities of each member without over exposing them and taking away their mystique.


----------



## Oxidamus

Holy shit, I can't understand how saying Ambrose hasn't warranted 65% of votes by just fucking standing there turned into "you don't know shit about wrestling".

Ambrose definitely isn't commanding the ring work because he's working with the top faces who probably do that.

Ambrose isn't getting much offense into his matches, he's taking the bigger bumps

Ambrose isn't using "ring psychology" because all he fucking does is walk in, throw some punches and a generic manoeuvre and then get beaten up again.

Ambrose IS CARRYING in mic work, but NOT BY ENOUGH to consider him the "BEST" of the group.


I've said time and fucking time again:

He is good
He can do better
He can and probably will be the better star

But for their three matches and what, two promos that aren't camera cutting pieces of shit, he hasn't done anything to stand out like Reigns or Rollins has.

Literally the end of story.

It's not a fucking comparison of what he CAN do, or what he HAS done outside of the Shield.

It's a fucking comparison between what all members of the Shield HAVE DONE.

I don't know why I am even trying to argue about this with such delusional members of the IWC who want to pretend that Ambrose IN THE SHIELD is good because he was a great indy worker before the Shield.

edit:
I feel I need to state, in a larger, bold font to make people understand:

*All members are equal. If you want to compare what they have done as part of The Shield then Ambrose is the only one who has done nothing to stand out*


----------



## jamal.

So you admit that Ambrose is carrying the mic work of the group but the only one in the group that is not standing out? LOL ok bud.


----------



## kendoo

just managed to watch bits of ec and raw, good matches and i didnt catch the reverse irishwhip some folk were talking about, can maybe see jericho having a singles match with ambrose


----------



## Oxidamus

jamal. said:


> So you admit that Ambrose is carrying the mic work of the group but the only one in the group that is not standing out? LOL ok bud.


Just because he's better on the mic doesn't mean he's standing out mate.


----------



## CamillePunk

if you've noticed he is "CARRYING" on mic work then obviously he is standing out.


----------



## rockdig1228

Oxitron said:


> Just because he's better on the mic doesn't mean he's standing out mate.


Here's the thing - everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but you keep overlooking (maybe you aren't, but you aren't emphasizing) the most important thing about Ambrose that people have been trying to tell you... it's the little things that he does in the ring, on the apron, or when he delivers his lines that make him stand out above Rollins & Reigns to some of us. Maybe not you, but that's ok.

Sure, Rollins & Reigns have been 'standing out more' by the nature of their ring work, but that's not the only thing others are looking for, myself included. Even as part of the Shield, Ambrose has managed to convey bits & pieces of his individual character extremely well: unhinged, sadistic, & calculating.

On a side note, I think it's very telling that Rollins & Reigns have shifted so dramatically from their NXT characters - when the eventual break-up happens, it wouldn't surprise me to see the story unfold that Ambrose was the puppet master in all of this.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I by far care the most about Ambrose, Reigns second. No offense to Rollins, I'm sure he's good but he is a distant third place for me.


----------



## Oxidamus

CamillePunk said:


> if you've noticed he is "CARRYING" on mic work then obviously he is standing out.


...Yes he's carrying in mic work
But his carrying in mic work doesn't make up for his lack of interesting usefulness in matches.



rockdig1228 said:


> Here's the thing - everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but you keep overlooking (maybe you aren't, but you aren't emphasizing) the most important thing about Ambrose that people have been trying to tell you... it's the little things that he does in the ring, on the apron, or when he delivers his lines that make him stand out above Rollins & Reigns to some of us. Maybe not you, but that's ok.
> 
> Sure, Rollins & Reigns have been 'standing out more' by the nature of their ring work, but that's not the only thing others are looking for, myself included. Even as part of the Shield, Ambrose has managed to convey bits & pieces of his individual character extremely well: unhinged, sadistic, & calculating.
> 
> On a side note, I think it's very telling that Rollins & Reigns have shifted so dramatically from their NXT characters - when the eventual break-up happens, it wouldn't surprise me to see the story unfold that Ambrose was the puppet master in all of this.


Sure it could just be me, but I don't think Ambrose has been given enough time for anything that you just listed. He's getting beaten up for the most part of him being in the ring. To me the whole 'unhinged, sadistic and calculating' gimmick would go well if he had more than one minute to actually show it.


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> *If you want to compare what they have done as part of The Shield then Ambrose is the only one who has done nothing to stand out*


 He's the one slapping his opponents, freaking out when he doesn't get the three count, does the trash talking, making weird faces, moving certain untraditional-like ways, selling like a champ, showing real intensity and he STILL doesn't make him stand out too you? Here's the thing, he doesn't do FLASHY moves because that's not his job in the group, but he does A LOT to make him stand out, all the things I mentioned. Go watch the TLC PPV, he's the one constantly breaking up counts, does his sick DDTs, throwing chairs, trash talk, shows great intensity etc. 

It's not always the big moves/spots that makes one stand out, but their character and mannerisms. I personally think the other guys needs to do more than big spots and looking like a beast to stand out compared to Ambrose. It's funny because he's the one with an actual gimmick, and yet you're blind to see all that makes him stand out, what makes him so great. When you compare him to the other guys, he's the one actually doing the most. 


Then again, you're the same person saying Reigns is carrying Seth/Ambrose in the ring when he's the green guy in the group, and by doing what? Spearing people through barricades? Being a big guy I guess? That's what makes a guy stand out? Basically, your "opinion" is not even valuable.


----------



## Blood Bath

I smell an Ambrose hatin troll, baiting guys into arguing with him

anyway The Shield is just pure gold, I could watch them all day. I hope they give them an area in the back similar to what the APA had where they sit and plot their next move and scheme


----------



## Hera

Oxitron said:


> Just because he's better on the mic doesn't mean he's standing out mate.


Casual fans think Jon Moxley is some janitor at a local high school they don't know who the fuck that is. They do know Ambrose and they talk about him enough to get him trending on twitter every time he's in a match. What more do you want? He's getting over and standing out the exact thing you've been saying he isn't doing. He's won over a lot of people on this forum who never wanted him to debut because of how much people were talking about him previously. 

FACT: Dean Ambrose, Jon Moxley, Jon Good, Moxbrose whatever the fuck you wanna call him is standing out. You can have your opinion all you want but you are simply 141 and 2/3%s wrong by saying he's done nothing to get new fans, nothing to warrant people from liking him over the other two and nothing to stand out in this group.



> I don't know why I am even trying to argue about this with such delusional members of the IWC who want to pretend that Ambrose IN THE SHIELD is good because he was a great indy worker before the Shield.


I don't know why I am even trying to argue about this with such delusional members of the IWC who want to pretend that just because Ambrose had a following before his debut means that any of the work he has done since Survivor Series means nothing in comparison to Reigns and Rollins. Cause clearly there's no one that could have possibly been impressed in the four months he's been on national WWE programming.


----------



## Itami

Blood Bath said:


> I smell an Ambrose hatin troll, baiting guys into arguing with him


Probably, but all the stupid shit he says, sometimes I can't help it. . .


----------



## Oxidamus

Blood Bath said:


> I smell an Ambrose hatin troll, baiting guys into arguing with him


I give up.
I said I like him and I think he's definitely better, just doesn't deserve 65% of the votes because I think people are voting on his past work.


----------



## Itami

Oxitron said:


> I said I like him and I think he's definitely better, just doesn't deserve 65% of the votes because I think people are voting on his past work.


Actually, you said a lot more than that. Good riddance though.


----------



## CM Jewels

Oxitron said:


> I give up.
> I said I like him and I think he's definitely better, *just doesn't deserve 65% of the votes because I think people are voting on his past work.*


We have spoken.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Oxitron said:


> Sure it could just be me, but I don't think Ambrose has been given enough time for anything that you just listed. He's getting beaten up for the most part of him being in the ring. To me the whole 'unhinged, sadistic and calculating' gimmick would go well if he had more than one minute to actually show it.


You should rewatch the TLC-match and the match that The Shield had att Elimination Chamber and pay really close attention to Ambrose when he's in the ring and even when he's not. Notice how he actually has a character apart from "member of The Shield".

Mick Foley singled Ambrose out in a tweet during RAW
https://twitter.com/realMickFoley/status/303338757569003520


----------



## deathslayer

Has anyone noticed how fluid Ambrose was in the ring? Whenever he's doing moves I was like 'holy crap he's quick'.
I have yet to see Rollins do anything spectacular apart from he's high flying knee, he's quick though but not as fluid as Ambrose.
Reigns has been doing really good and has been keeping up with everyone else in the ring.


----------



## CamillePunk

Oxitron said:


> ...Yes he's carrying in mic work
> But his carrying in mic work doesn't make up for his lack of interesting usefulness in matches.


And what are Reigns and Rollins doing that is so spectacular? :lol THE SPEAR? Falling through a bunch of tables? They're called spots. Ambrose did get to show off a pretty sick DDT at EC though.


----------



## Obfuscation

How anyone can deny any of the three members of the Shield of anything substantial makes no sense. It's what has made the group such an interesting force. All look great. The booking has found a way to hide any negatives the three might have _(mostly for the case of Reigns)_ and highlight all of their positives.

It's been proven now since day one.


----------



## Jacare

These 3 guys are great. I generally skip all the match on RAW (Yeah, I don't watch wrestling for the wrestling usually. What of it?)but watching the shield is really entertaining.


I loved that Flying Knee from Rollins. Roman seems green but just seems to have something that makes him very likeable as a wrestler.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

CamillePunk said:


> And what are Reigns and Rollins doing that is so spectacular? :lol THE SPEAR? Falling through a bunch of tables? They're called spots. Ambrose did get to show off a pretty sick DDT at EC though.


Ambrose is great, but if you ask the casuals who they're most impressed with, most will probably say Roman Reigns because of his intimidating appearance and his impactful Spear that always makes the crowd 'OOOOOH'. Also Seth Rollins is pretty memorable for his snake-like style in the ring, where he's pretty much everywhere with his 'don't blink or you'll miss it' style. Ambrose will probably shine when they give the Shield mic-work to do, but during the matches so far Rollins and Reigns have stood out, despite his over-the-top expressions Ambrose seems like the normal guy IMO.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lol @ anyone saying that Nexus (or any other faction since Evolution from the WWE) is better than the Shield. Nexus got destroyed by Cena at Summerslam, killing their heat and momentum.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

for me, all three of them are spectacularlyfantasticalyawesomelyamazing :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Oxitron said:


> Holy shit, I can't understand how saying Ambrose hasn't warranted 65% of votes by just fucking standing there turned into "you don't know shit about wrestling".
> 
> Ambrose definitely isn't commanding the ring work because he's working with the top faces who probably do that.
> 
> Ambrose isn't getting much offense into his matches, he's taking the bigger bumps
> 
> Ambrose isn't using "ring psychology" because all he fucking does is walk in, throw some punches and a generic manoeuvre and then get beaten up again.
> 
> Ambrose IS CARRYING in mic work, but NOT BY ENOUGH to consider him the "BEST" of the group.
> 
> 
> I've said time and fucking time again:
> 
> He is good
> He can do better
> He can and probably will be the better star
> 
> But for their three matches and what, two promos that aren't camera cutting pieces of shit, he hasn't done anything to stand out like Reigns or Rollins has.
> 
> Literally the end of story.
> 
> It's not a fucking comparison of what he CAN do, or what he HAS done outside of the Shield.
> 
> It's a fucking comparison between what all members of the Shield HAVE DONE.
> 
> I don't know why I am even trying to argue about this with such delusional members of the IWC who want to pretend that Ambrose IN THE SHIELD is good because he was a great indy worker before the Shield.
> 
> edit:
> I feel I need to state, in a larger, bold font to make people understand:
> 
> *All members are equal. If you want to compare what they have done as part of The Shield then Ambrose is the only one who has done nothing to stand out*


fpalm fpalm fpalm

I give up, you'll never get it at this point. Read my post over and over that I made and maybe one day you'll understand.

Besides, you are arguing about a % of votes that essentially don't matter because most of the votes were made on the first week where people could only go by either A) initial impact or B) Their past work.

And people have made plenty of arguments about their current work *now.* You say you view them all as equal yet you still refuse to give Ambrose any credit. The fact you said Reigns is carrying the action should be all anybody needs to know to see that you don't have a clue what you are talking about.

But go ahead, continue to be enarmored by the big spots and think that's what carries the action. You might as well be watching the ROH of today at this point and jacking off to Davey Richards.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> And people have made plenty of arguments about their current work *now.* You say you view them all as equal yet you still refuse to give Ambrose any credit. The fact you said Reigns is carrying the action should be all anybody needs to know to see that you don't have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> But go ahead, continue to be enarmored by the big spots and think that's what carries the action. You might as well be watching the ROH of today at this point and jacking off to Davey Richards.


:| (N)


----------



## Obfuscation

It would have been hilarious if he turned out to like Davey Richards.


----------



## DOPA

:lol Obviously he won't be like Richards at all but that is funny.

My point about Oxitron still stands. Big spots =/= carrying a match.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> :lol Obviously he won't be like Richards at all but that is funny.
> 
> My point about Oxitron still stands. Big spots =/= carrying a match.


He doesn't carry a match though. Every wrestler in their match plays an equal part, including their opponents.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought the point of this argument was that you don't give any credit to Ambrose during matches, yet you just claimed all 3 to play an equal part. Meaning you were giving him credit...so..

Covering ones tracks?


----------



## Oxidamus

HayleySabin said:


> I thought the point of this argument was that you don't give any credit to Ambrose during matches, yet you just claimed all 3 to play an equal part. Meaning you were giving him credit...so..
> 
> Covering ones tracks?


I have said time and time again, even in bold and a larger font size.


----------



## Obfuscation

It absolutely makes no sense.


----------



## DOPA

Oxitron said:


> He doesn't carry a match though. Every wrestler in their match plays an equal part, including their opponents.





Oxitron said:


> The votes on the poll are so biased.
> 
> Ambrose has still done nothing to warrant 65% of those votes.
> 
> CURRENTLY (for whatever reason) *both he and Rollins are being carried in their matches by Reigns*, and even then Rollins is doing much better.
> 
> And his mic work really isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be.


So firstly you say that Reigns is carrying both Ambrose and Rollins in their matches and now you are saying they play equal parts? Way to contradict and back track yourself bro. You are going round in circles.

My point was is that you do not give Ambrose enough credit because he is not doing the big spots. Whereas he deserves a lot more credit than you are giving him. You just don't seem to understand that its Ambrose's character and psychology that makes him particularly stand out in the same way that Reigns intensity and power and Rollins's high flying and spots that make them stand out.

I was simply arguing against you stating Reigns is carrying the action and showing you where Rollins and Ambrose have been excelling. Especially Ambrose because you don't seem to see it.



HayleySabin said:


> I thought the point of this argument was that you don't give any credit to Ambrose during matches, yet you just claimed all 3 to play an equal part. Meaning you were giving him credit...so..
> 
> Covering ones tracks?


He stated that they were all equally playing their parts whilst at the same time saying Reigns is carrying both Rollins and Ambrose in the ring and that Ambrose has not been doing enough and has stood out the least. He's been a walking contradiction and keeps backpedaling on his initial claims.

But whatever, he'll only claim he never said that and we'll go round in circles. I think my point has been proven.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> So firstly you say that Reigns is carrying both Ambrose and Rollins in their matches and now you are saying they play equal parts? Way to contradict and back track yourself bro. You are going round in circles.


No, you misunderstand. I'm saying that the only way I can even think of Ambrose actually doing something significant in the ring other than taking the bumps is the ring psychology; and when I said that they're all equal, I meant in ring psychology. Even then, I wouldn't be surprised if the other team calls every spot in the match anyway.

In ability, Ambrose is many times better than both Rollins and Reigns, but because he hasn't had any spots or chances to show his actual _wrestling ability_ he is behind Rollins and Reigns _in that department_


----------



## Obfuscation

What :lmao


----------



## DOPA

He keeps changing his initial explanation over and over :lmao

I'm done.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> He keeps changing his initial explanation over and over :lmao
> 
> I'm done.


Yea me too. It seems you just don't understand what I'm trying to say probably because of how many fucking times I've had to explain it with different words and meanings.


----------



## DOPA

Oxitron said:


> No, you misunderstand. I'm saying that the only way I can even think of Ambrose actually doing something significant in the ring other than taking the bumps is the ring psychology; and when I said that they're all equal, I meant in ring psychology. Even then, I wouldn't be surprised if the other team calls every spot in the match anyway.
> 
> In ability, Ambrose is many times better than both Rollins and Reigns, but because he hasn't had any spots or chances to show his actual _wrestling ability_ he is behind Rollins and Reigns _in that department_


So wait, Ambrose is better than both Rollins and Reigns but because he hasn't had the chance to show it, he's not? What the hell :lol

I think you are confusing yourself let alone me.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> So wait, Ambrose is better than both Rollins and Reigns but because he hasn't had the chance to show it, he's not? What the hell :lol
> 
> I think you are confusing yourself let alone me.


Yea that's spot on.

I mean that he has the potential and based on prior work, he is much better than both of them.

*However as a part of The Shield he has not proven himself yet because he hasn't had the chance, which is my initial gripe about his percentage of votes*


----------



## DOPA

Oxitron said:


> Yea that's spot on.
> 
> I mean that he has the potential and based on prior work, he is much better than both of them.
> 
> *However as a part of The Shield he has not proven himself yet because he hasn't had the chance, which is my initial gripe about his percentage of votes*


Well I think that reasoning is silly, but whatever.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> Well I think that reasoning is silly, but whatever.


Not necessarily. I just think that the love for pre-main roster Ambrose is clouding peoples' judgment.


----------



## Asenath

I feel like this conversation is like when you have a favorite band, and you've been following them since they were selling CDs out of the back of their van (kiddos, this is what people did before iTunes). Then, they suddenly get played on MTV and the radio, and all their new fans just know that one song and the lead singer's hairdo.


----------



## spezzano2311

Oxitron said:


> *All members are equal. If you want to compare what they have done as part of The Shield then Ambrose is the only one who has done nothing to stand out*


I think the total opposite. I think he has stood out and I think this shows because Reigns and Rollins have had to do stand out moves to get attention like Rollins off the ladder and Reign's spears. Yet despite this Ambrose's character is still getting the most attention. You hear nothing about what Rollins is like and just that Reigns is a beast or whatever yet Ambrose is actually getting noticed for his style.


----------



## Lariatoh!

THANOS said:


> Crusade really hit the nail on the head with an absolutely boss post. Good man!
> 
> The Shield is completely on another level than a mediocre group of jobbers, The Nexus, and I don't see how anyone could logically argue it; especially when you take into consideration, impact (look who they've CLEANLY gone over), talent, and future projection. The Nexus may have them on unpredictability and unique creativity, but when you really think about it, the Nexus was just a rehash of the NWO, with a larger group at the beginning, so was Nexus really all that creative?


Nexus was something so different at the time and very creative. Why? Because for the first time you had this band of guys coming in and laying waste to everything.... Who were all rookies. The nWo was made up of the biggest name of all time who had been a face forever, the ultimate good guy, joining two guys who everyone thought was sent from another company and becoming the ultimate bad guy. 

Nexus was rookies who in their first night, due to their sheer numbers did some epic damage unlike anything seen before. Kayfabe wise they were eventually caught out. But it was the genius intellect and the balls of Barrett who took all these guys from some gimmick laden off shoot show, to the Summer's biggest villains.

What they did to ringside, or some at the time called "sacred ground" was awesome. Taking out Vince, and then Steamboat and then Taker, it was all going somewhere... But obviously somewhere they got derailed and what could have been was just turned off like a light switch no doubt to Vince's bi polar decision making.

The Shield I think is creative's redemption for what Nexus could have been... And this time Ambrose and Rollins who are extremely talented guys are the ones given the "reigns" to pull this thing off. And this time it's working simply due to some large tweaks (coming from the crowd, having some sort of agenda, being tied to Punk and the Mad scientist Heyman). 

WWE seems to be committed to the idea this time of rookies being as dominant as main eventers due to their approach and team work. Great stuff. Nexus was good and given a chance it could have been great, just like the Shield.


----------



## sbuch

Big Dog said:


> Coming from someone who has the ultimate warrior as their avatar you'll excuse me if I...:barrett1


Lol Big Dog...what type of avatar would you suggest one to have that will eloquently represent their fandom? "Coming from someone who has the ultimate warrior as their avatar?" What does that even mean? Are you suggesting I am inadequate of healthy discussion or shouldn't post simply because I have the ultimate warrior - who might I add was a WORLD CHAMPION something your beloved wade barrett will NEVER be - as my avatar? What if I didn't have an avatar at all, what does that represent about me? 

Ultimate Warrior did something not many have done in a business where breaking through the glass ceiling is extremely tough and he did it through HULK HOGAN nonetheless. The guy was more over than your momma on a bar stool on karaoke thursdays after one too many screwdrivers ... the point is my avatar or anyone's avatar SAYS NOTHING about ANYTHING. You pick who you like ....and who you like says nothing about oneself because FANDOM IS SUBJECTIVE as in it is based on opinion ... as in EVERYONE HAS ONE


The Shield, like I said, is being booked like nothing in recent memory and REPRESENTS what the WWE could have been had John Cena not taken the route he took in the last decade. They are the "voiceless", except they aren't "voiceless" anymore. The Shield is , in my opinion, a turning point for the WWE because they aren't being treated as Nexus was or any other heel or character in recent times, and that shows CHANGE in the WWE, a small turn of direction perhaps all initiated by CM Punk. 

And the fact that Warrior is my avatar doesn't make any of the above less validated.


----------



## rockdig1228

Lariatoh! said:


> Nexus was something so different at the time and very creative. Why? Because for the first time you had this band of guys coming in and laying waste to everything.... Who were all rookies. The nWo was made up of the biggest name of all time who had been a face forever, the ultimate good guy, joining two guys who everyone thought was sent from another company and becoming the ultimate bad guys.


I've said it before but I'm sure it got lost in here, but even the Nexus wasn't a completely unique idea. The concept closely resembled the Natural Born Thrillers stable from the dying days of WCW - that group had people straight from the Power Plant, including Sean O'Haire, Mark Jindrak, Chuck Palumbo & Johnny Stamboli.

The early days of Nexus were much more interesting considering NBT were mainly enforcers for the authority instead of renegades, but still, the concept of rookies having a significant group impact wasn't done first by Nexus. Mainly, the bigger point is that almost nothing in wrestling is original any more, including the Shield. And there's nothing wrong with that, as long as its booked well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

C'mon guys, kiss and make up already pls pls pls.

btw why am I asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice?


----------



## Da Silva

So, are these guys going to get a Wrestlemania moment or will they be someones Wrestlemania moment? I could see Ryback finally beating them at Mania, which would be depressing. Though, I do hope they just carry on being dominant as fuck and just steamroll through more comers.



Asenath said:


> I feel like this conversation is like when you have a favorite band, and you've been following them since they were selling CDs out of the back of their van (kiddos, this is what people did before iTunes). Then, they suddenly get played on MTV and the radio, and all their new fans just know that one song and the lead singer's hairdo.


iTunes, ha. So outdated.

Sorry.


----------



## truk83

Here is my two cents. The Shield sucks. Ambrose is a star being held back. Reigns is a potential star being held back. Rollins is a potential star being held back. No, they aren't holding one another back. The angle, and story line they are a part of is holding them back. Everything about them has been done, and it's the same shit week after week with these three. This angle has to end it's obvious it is going no where. The Shield don't have a point.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Da Silva said:


> So, are these guys going to get a Wrestlemania moment or will they be someones Wrestlemania moment? I could see Ryback finally beating them at Mania, which would be depressing. Though, I do hope they just carry on being dominant as fuck and just steamroll through more comers.


I don't think Ryback and one or two allies beating them at Mania wouldn't be so bad as long as they are not made to look weak and stupid while doing it. Ryback has yet to get retribution on them, and what a better way to give it to him than at Mania. I mean Shield has owned him for the last 3 months, and there's gonna be a payoff to that, guaranteed.


----------



## Blommen

MoxleyMoxx said:


> C'mon guys, kiss and make up already pls pls pls.
> 
> btw why am I asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice?


we've all been there man, we've all been there.


----------



## Pink Princess

LOL this thread got super funny . The only problem Nexus had was that they where not being booked properly otherwise they could have been a great faction. Although I do apreciate Ambroses talent he is my least fave as his style isnt my cupa, I like Rollins' style and Reigns has more pressence for me

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Strongside

Believe in The Shield


----------



## Duke Silver

truk83 said:


> Here is my two cents. The Shield sucks. Ambrose is a star being held back. Reigns is a potential star being held back. Rollins is a potential star being held back. No, they aren't holding one another back. The angle, and story line they are a part of is holding them back. Everything about them has been done, and it's the same shit week after week with these three. This angle has to end it's obvious it is going no where. The Shield don't have a point.












The point is that they're being given exposure in the upper-card, with main-eventers. They've been given the opportunity to wrestle high-stakes matches, cut promos against top names, and build momentum. The 3 man group dynamic is something that hasn't been done in a long time, not this well. The way they've been put over on commentary, in booking, in their matches. That's all VERY fresh.

If you want to piss and moan about something because it's been done before, why are you watching wrestling? This business has been on rerun for at least 20 years.


----------



## Asenath

Da Silva said:


> iTunes, ha. So outdated.
> 
> Sorry.


I'm an old lady. Get off my dress.


----------



## The Showstopper 88

It's another Nexus, but probably worse. It all started so promisingly. The early promos were good. The shocking interference in matches was good. But in typical WWE fashion its all been rushed. Why are they in a tag team match with 3 of the company's biggest baby face draws so early? And especially at the PPV before WM! That was a no-win situation for the company. Either have The Shield lose their first real big match, make them look a little weak and lose the shock value. Or have 3 of the company's biggest stars go into WM in the back of a loss at the previous PPV. 


Then they may have gotten their win on RAW but how cowardly and weak did they look? How can you have 3 pretty big guys come down to the ring in a menacing way out of the crowd, to menacing kind of entrance music, after a load of menacing promos, and have them cheating and bailing from the ring the whole time? WEAK!


They should have built this slowly. Mid-card martyrs first. More interferences. Expand the group slightly beyond the original 3 members. I hate making the link to the original nWo but WWE have seriously missed a trick here with a potential super stable containing an initial 3 guys with almost limitless potential. It could have been an epic. But once again, the lack of patience, cohesion and the lack of a singular agreed direction in creative has ruined it. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

I have no idea, whats next for these guys.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Asenath

10/10 - would bang like a porch door in a hurricane.


----------



## Redruum

The entire team of Shield should star in the next Marine movie.


----------



## rickym

bitch bitch bitch, IWC sucks, fuck ya'll im leaving lol iwc is the worst bunch of fans on the planet, PERIOD, moan moan moan, bitch bitch bitch, every aspect of every angle, why the fuck you watch wrestling i dont no, i wouldnt watch something i hated everything about, i think wwe right now is heading in a exciting direction and the shield are fresh and new, but fuck me people just like to shit on everything lol its crayz, i was warned about getting involved in the IWC, boy were they right, consider this post the burning of my IWC membership lol, i cant be involved with conversation about wwe when every post is some sad fuck bitching and wining that the way they mentally booked it didnt happen so it sucks, WWE has done a superb job with shield so far, they have done fuck all wrong, but the IWC are never happy with anything, you are known for this attitude of everything sucks, now i believe the people who live there lives in real life and not on computers who say the IWC DONT MATTER, you dont, if i ran wwe i would come out on LIVE raw and tell you all to go fuck yourselves, serious, get a fuckin grip and watch it as a fuckin fan, stop trying to be the booker all the time, lataz,


----------



## Oxidamus

rickym said:


> bitch sucks, fuck ya'll on the PERIOD, moan moan moan, bitch fuck everything, and the shield but fuck me just to shit on everything lol its crayz, lataz,


summarised


----------



## Asenath

rickym said:


> bitch bitch bitch, IWC sucks, fuck ya'll im leaving lol iwc is the worst bunch of fans on the planet, PERIOD, moan moan moan, bitch bitch bitch, every aspect of every angle, why the fuck you watch wrestling i dont no, i wouldnt watch something i hated everything about, i think wwe right now is heading in a exciting direction and the shield are fresh and new, but fuck me people just like to shit on everything lol its crayz, i was warned about getting involved in the IWC, boy were they right, consider this post the burning of my IWC membership lol, i cant be involved with conversation about wwe when every post is some sad fuck bitching and wining that the way they mentally booked it didnt happen so it sucks, WWE has done a superb job with shield so far, they have done fuck all wrong, but the IWC are never happy with anything, you are known for this attitude of everything sucks, now i believe the people who live there lives in real life and not on computers who say the IWC DONT MATTER, you dont, if i ran wwe i would come out on LIVE raw and tell you all to go fuck yourselves, serious, get a fuckin grip and watch it as a fuckin fan, stop trying to be the booker all the time, lataz,


----------



## Cookie Monster

rickym said:


> bitch bitch bitch, IWC sucks, fuck ya'll im leaving lol iwc is the worst bunch of fans on the planet, PERIOD, moan moan moan, bitch bitch bitch, every aspect of every angle, why the fuck you watch wrestling i dont no, i wouldnt watch something i hated everything about, i think wwe right now is heading in a exciting direction and the shield are fresh and new, but fuck me people just like to shit on everything lol its crayz, i was warned about getting involved in the IWC, boy were they right, consider this post the burning of my IWC membership lol, i cant be involved with conversation about wwe when every post is some sad fuck bitching and wining that the way they mentally booked it didnt happen so it sucks, WWE has done a superb job with shield so far, they have done fuck all wrong, but the IWC are never happy with anything, you are known for this attitude of everything sucks, now i believe the people who live there lives in real life and not on computers who say the IWC DONT MATTER, you dont, if i ran wwe i would come out on LIVE raw and tell you all to go fuck yourselves, serious, get a fuckin grip and watch it as a fuckin fan, stop trying to be the booker all the time, lataz,


----------



## CharliePrince

for the first time ever.. THE SHIELD IS ATOP THE ESPN POWER RANKINGS!! 

WWE Power Rankings: The Shield shines

_*Who’s next? Next Jordan? Next Gretzky? Name a sport, and for every prospect that shows flashes of promise, fans and media alike compare them to the greatest to have ever played, hoping they’ll be the next ones to take their sport to new heights.

Wrestling fans debate similar topics, wondering when the next wave of special superstars will come to push (and powerbomb) WWE forward, ushering in an era of heated rivalries between talented athletes in the ring and on the mike.

Years from now, I say Elimination Chamber 2013 won’t be remembered for the surprise win of Jack Swagger or the scary dominance of Mark Henry, but as the show in which The Shield showed the wrestling world that they are not only who’s next, they’re the hottest three performers in the industry right now.

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns proved that they can do more than hang with three of WWE’s most popular stars (John Cena, Sheamus and Ryback) -- they completely stole the show at Sunday night’s pay-per-view, outperforming main eventers The Rock and CM Punk, while showcasing a variety of double- and triple-team moves unseen in recent memory.

Top it off with a shocking ending that saw Reigns obliterate Sheamus through the barricade, then spear Ryback in the middle of a Shell Shock for the win, and you had a night that will be looked back on as the match when The Shield proved they were here to dominate the top of the card for years to come.* 
_









:agree:

--


----------



## rockdig1228

rickym said:


> bitch bitch bitch, IWC sucks, fuck ya'll im leaving lol iwc is the worst bunch of fans on the planet, PERIOD, moan moan moan, bitch bitch bitch, every aspect of every angle, why the fuck you watch wrestling i dont no, i wouldnt watch something i hated everything about, i think wwe right now is heading in a exciting direction and the shield are fresh and new, but fuck me people just like to shit on everything lol its crayz, i was warned about getting involved in the IWC, boy were they right, consider this post the burning of my IWC membership lol, i cant be involved with conversation about wwe when every post is some sad fuck bitching and wining that the way they mentally booked it didnt happen so it sucks, WWE has done a superb job with shield so far, they have done fuck all wrong, but the IWC are never happy with anything, you are known for this attitude of everything sucks, now i believe the people who live there lives in real life and not on computers who say the IWC DONT MATTER, you dont, if i ran wwe i would come out on LIVE raw and tell you all to go fuck yourselves, serious, get a fuckin grip and watch it as a fuckin fan, stop trying to be the booker all the time, lataz,


Well ok... I suggest if you want to be taken seriously, use a period next time. Complete sentences also help.

You're welcome.


----------



## spezzano2311

truk83 said:


> Here is my two cents. The Shield sucks. Ambrose is a star being held back. Reigns is a potential star being held back. Rollins is a potential star being held back. No, they aren't holding one another back. The angle, and story line they are a part of is holding them back. Everything about them has been done, and it's the same shit week after week with these three. This angle has to end it's obvious it is going no where. The Shield don't have a point.


How is it the same shit? Yes maybe before Monday and Sunday you could say the attacks were getting repetitive but both their matches were great. Did you not watch RAW and the Chamber? :/


----------



## DA

Number 1 in dem ESPN Power Rankings baby :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

DwayneAustin said:


> Number 1 in dem ESPN Power Rankings baby :mark:


not just that but the damn write-up intro is AMAZING!

seriously, ESPN has outdone themselves 

Whose NEXT?!

THE SHIELD is

and I agree wholeheartedly.. years from now.. we will all remember the night stars were born. Elimination Chamber 2013.. where The Shield absolutely stole the ppv


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


>


I'm so not down for that look and I hated his HHH/HBK love child look when he was first starting out and I hated the pink hair he was sporting.
Once he cut his hair though....


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> I'm so not down for that look and I hated his HHH/HBK love child look when he was first starting out and I hated the pink hair he was sporting.
> Once he cut his hair though....


Considering your fascination with long haired guys from observation, I was surprised you didn't like that look. Then again I believe you just love the pure craziness of Ambrose which is shown more in his more recent looks. I'm certainly glad he decided to stop looking like Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Dudechi

They just have to move The Shield forward. 3 man matches can only go for so long. The Ryback thing is fine as long as he's jobbing to them. I really like to see some more story involved, other than "injustice"

Get specific. Especially since The John Cena Problem is not even involved anymore.


----------



## 2K JAY

This is the best stable in a long time. And it's all because they can actually WIN MATCHES.

Shock horror.


----------



## Original

What's amazing is that these guys have been on top of their game in all three of their matches. They're all good to great wrestlers, have great teamwork, and can collectively convey their promos with intensity and sincerity. Can't wait to see what these guys do at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dallas

Cookie Monster said:


>


Reminds me of his match against MNM on Velocity. Good old young Ambrose.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DwayneAustin said:


> Number 1 in dem ESPN Power Rankings baby :mark:


Number 1 Or GTFO 


Cena:You Can't See Me
Me: Not On ESPN Rankings


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> Considering your fascination with long haired guys from observation, I was surprised you didn't like that look. Then again I believe you just love the pure craziness of Ambrose which is shown more in his more recent looks. I'm certainly glad he decided to stop looking like Curt Hawkins.


Long hair only works for me if they are rough around the edges. He looks way too WWE developmental but that was his mission at the time so I guess that's what he was going for. Him changing his look was the smartest thing he did. I can't see an EdgeHead ranting in an alley about his crack head mother.



Dudechi said:


> They just have to move The Shield forward. 3 man matches can only go for so long. The Ryback thing is fine as long as he's jobbing to them. I really like to see some more story involved, other than "injustice"
> 
> Get specific. Especially since The John Cena Problem is not even involved anymore.


This is the issue I'm having and that's because there really isn't a lot of roster depth. After Ryback, who do they really go after to have a meaningful feud with?


----------



## murder

Amber B said:


> This is the issue I'm having and that's because there really isn't a lot of roster depth. After Ryback, who do they really go after to have a meaningful feud with?


Rock, HHH, Taker, Cena (again) and once they are babyfaces Brock and Punk. Plenty of options.


----------



## Asenath

Or, they could do it right and use their momentum to put over a dream team of face rookies. That would put 6 people from NXT on the map.


----------



## Amber B

murder said:


> Rock, HHH, Taker, Cena (again) and once they are babyfaces Brock and Punk. Plenty of options.


And then people will bitch about berrying. Rock will most likely bounce after Mania, Taker will fuck off after Mania like the boss that he is (if he even has something for Mania this year) and putting HHH in a feud with them, even if he's supposedly taking them under his wing makes me nervous. 
This is why I say that WWE's roster depth is basically non existent. We don't have someone not in the main event scene that is right on the cusp of getting to that main level yet feuding with other "mid carders" that are also on that same path. It's such a start, stop, then start again push for these younger guys that no one really takes them seriously. 

Ambrose and babyface should never be in the same sentence.


----------



## Bushmaster

Could the Shield feud with faces and heels after mania. If they get the tag titles I'd actually like that idea, they wont be tweeners but whoever they face will be cheered. I could see them facing PTP and having a good small feud. PTP would go back to getting booed.once they lose.

Yes its not main event but I dont see how a trio can stay in the main event without getting boring. Because what can they possibly do in a main event story. They will always outnumber the face unless he gets help but we've seen that to much.


----------



## Pink Princess

Ambrose looks like the love child of Chris Sabans and Scoot Hall :jaydamn not my cup of tea


----------



## Stroker Ace

Cookie Monster said:


>


Would still, multiple times.

I'm a sucker for long hair, he must've straightened it because in his Velocity match it looked curly. Either that or I'm tripping.


----------



## Itami

His eye-shapes and pink cheeks makes him fucking adorable. :3

Long hair is terrible though. Punk, Edge, Jeff, Christian, Jericho have all proven that guys most often look better with shorter hair, even if they can pull off long hair like Edge.


----------



## Cookie Monster

iDogBea said:


> Would still, multiple times.
> 
> I'm a sucker for long hair, he must've straightened it because in his Velocity match it looked curly. Either that or I'm tripping.


I imagine it being wet is why it looks different to the Velocity match where it's pretty dry. MOXICITY.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Itami said:


> His eye-shapes and pink cheeks makes him fucking adorable. :3
> 
> Long hair is terrible though. Punk, Edge, Jeff, Christian, Jericho have all proven that guys most often look better with shorter hair, even if they can pull off long hair like Edge.


I prefer Punk, Edge, Jeff and Jericho with long hair if I'm honest with you. Christian doesn't suit it though so you're right there.


----------



## CharliePrince

This video is a tribute to THE SHIELD

wether you're a fan of Ambrose, Rollins or Reigns..

watch it and enjoy as everyone shines






BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!

:agree:


----------



## Itami

Cookie Monster said:


> I prefer Punk, Edge, Jeff and Jericho with long hair if I'm honest with you. Christian doesn't suit it though so you're right there.


Yeah but you're a guy so you're gonna have to trust me on this.

Punk with slick hair was amazing, as was Jericho in 08, Jeff in TNA with that slick shorter hair, and Edge... well he actually looks sexy with both. Jericho with long hair was just awful as nostalgic as it is. Long hair has the effects of making one look very trashy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

CharliePrince said:


> This video is a tribute to THE SHIELD
> 
> wether you're a fan of Ambrose, Rollins or Reigns..
> 
> watch it and enjoy as everyone shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!
> 
> :agree:


Very Nice


----------



## Asenath

Long hair can look trashy if it's thinning - Hunter needs to take HBK aside and tell him that the Brett Michaels headband is not fooling anyone - or if it's not well kept. That means conditioning, trimming the ends, and grooming. 

I actually like this shoulder-length, styled semi-short thing Jeff Hardy is doing. Edge looked like a hot wrestler with long hair, now he looks like a hot thirtysomething actor with short hair. And Punk with his stubbly scalp is drool-worthy to me, because it's a more mature look than shaggy long hair.


----------



## Itami

Thinning has nothing to do with it, trust me. Girl or guy, shorter hair is always more chic. I'm planning on becoming a stylist here btw, so excuse my arrogance.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> Thinning has nothing to do with it, trust me. Girl or guy, shorter hair is always more chic. I'm planning on becoming a stylist here btw, so excuse my arrogance.


I do think full-on, 80s long hair on a man is sort of a dated look, but it's a wrestling convention so different rules apply. And long hair makes Roman Reigns look like Khal Drogo, so. . .he can keep it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Bald is more popular than long hair now. FACT.


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> I prefer Punk, Edge, Jeff and Jericho with long hair if I'm honest with you. Christian doesn't suit it though so you're right there.


Punk with long hair is just.








Nothing will top blonde Punk in ROH and hobo Jesus Punk. Same goes with Edge and Hardy. For someone who has bleached his hear for over 10 years, Hardy's hair is on point right now. Him and Storm should just audition for a shampoo commercial. Homeboy cutting his hair for court then getting all chunky was just...not a good look. Christian was just a mess looking like one of the Nelson twins. 

Someone will bitch about this turning back into a hair discussion but appearance and gimmick go hand in hand. Sleazy Edge wouldn't have worked with the look he's sporting right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn you women. I'm going to have to cut my hair by the sounds of it :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Amber B said:


>


That pic is disturbing, woman looks like a turtle who baked in the sun too long. :agree:


----------



## Asenath

Cookie Monster said:


> Damn you women. I'm going to have to cut my hair by the sounds of it :lol


Unless you are a professional wrestler with a sexy/sleazy gimmick, yes. Yes, you are.

And, in closing, this:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Lol. Nope. 

I was going to join in here. Then I realized it's about women talking about hair rather than The Shield. Whelp.


----------



## Amber B

Charlie Bronson said:


> That pic is disturbing, woman looks like a turtle who baked in the sun too long. :agree:


That GOAT of a gif is perfect when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Asenath

J2D said:


> Lol. Nope.
> 
> I was going to join in here. Then I realized it's about women talking about hair rather than The Shield. Whelp.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Atleast we got rid of that troll who said that Reigns was carrying Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Amber B

J2D said:


> Lol. Nope.
> 
> I was going to join in here. Then I realized it's about women talking about hair rather than The Shield. Whelp.


You can easily change the subject back around to dat serious business discussion and most will respond. It's been done plenty of times in this thread.

Why some guys are so scared of speaking about the aesthetic aspect of this business, I have no clue. It plays a major part.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Asenath said:


>


----------



## King187

I love hearing the women's insight. It's interesting, because I feel like most men are consistent in what they think is hot or not. Women are much more complex. Two guys can look near identical, and they might only want one of them, because of one slight detail.

Oh, and fellas, don't pretend when you say he "doesn't have the look!" you don't really mean "I wouldn't blow him, so I don't want him to have a title".


----------



## Itami

^ especially from me, I'm a pro when it comes to styles. I'm very well updated too.


Amber B said:


> Why some guys are so scared of speaking about the aesthetic aspect of this business, I have no clue. It plays a major part.


Those that are like that are insecure and think it's not a manly thing to do.

I love guys that are confident enough that they talking about whatever. Sexy as hell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Itami said:


> ^ especially from me, I'm a pro when it comes to styles. I'm very well updated too.
> 
> Those that are like that are insecure and think it's not a manly thing to do.
> 
> I love guys that are confident enough that they talking about whatever. Sexy as hell.












You about to fall in love.


----------



## Asenath

I think it's so funny, because there are guys who DO have such a strong aesthetic preference about their Soap Opera With Punching heroes. (Bodybuilders vs. 'vanilla midgets'. Those guys who miss the old fashioned bear daddy look. This guy is too femme, that guy doesn't lift enough. So, basically ALL the discussion in the developmental forum.)


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

I make one joke post saying women are talking about the hair of wrestlers rather than The Shield, now everyone thinks I'm trying to be overly manly and avoid the convo.










All jokes aside, no. It was seriously just a joke post. I really don't mind. 

If we're talking about best hair, I'd go with Edge when he returned in the Royal Rumble. I swear, he should've added a streak of white to it. No idea why. And the beard only helped with that look.


----------



## DA

Ambrose hair-cool
Reigns hair-cool
Rollins hair-cool

And now here is a little dance in honour of The Shield's undefeated streak


----------



## Asenath

We're just kidding you. Welcome to the discussion. 

*Edited to Add*: GIF DANCE PARTY, Part Deux!


----------



## Cookie Monster

DwayneAustin pulling out the gifs of my man A.C and that jerry curl.


----------



## DA

Cookie Monster said:


> DwayneAustin pulling out the gifs of my man A.C and that jerry curl.


----------



## King187

My post wasn't directed at anyone in particular J2D. And for the record, my hair is cut down really short, and I'm 5'11 and 155-160. I am a vanilla midget, and you will all love me.(man or woman).


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Sweet. And no, I just thought I sparked this idea that I thought I was too manly to care about hair. No, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm all for A.C being the fourth member of the shield.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Wasn't Mr.Belding going to appear in WWE? Since it's now onto Saved By The Bell.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I love it when you people talk about their hair and what-not.

I'll join the dance party too!!!! :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Yes its old but its carlton fucking banks.


----------



## King187

Does Slater have "The look?"


----------



## Asenath

Not for me. I prefer lean muscle to gym bois.


----------



## Cookie Monster

A.C Slater vs. The Undertaker for the streak.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Dance party over yet?


----------



## Nostalgia

I used to love Saved By The Bell. Not sure why the discussion has gone to posting pics of A.C. Slater.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Nostalgia said:


> I http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/used to love Saved By The Bell. Not sure why the discussion has gone to posting pics of A.C. Slater.


Because he's a better Slater than the one currently in the company. 

iper1


----------



## Blommen

Their hair is nice and all but it's not "fuck-a-pornstar-for-a-full-year" nice if you know what i'm sayin'


----------



## Itami

King187 said:


> Does Slater have "The look?"


Not with that face.


----------



## Asenath

I'm going to get voted out of the IWC, but Cena could get it. If he didn't talk.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Asenath said:


> I'm going to get voted out of the IWC, but Cena could get it. If he didn't talk.


Got a thing for those shaven gorillas?


----------



## Asenath

Usually, no. I'm on team Vanilla Midgets all the way.

He's just handsome, though. There should be a John Cena "Hey, Girl. . ." meme.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Asenath said:


> Usually, no. I'm on team Vanilla Midgets all the way.
> 
> He's just handsome, though. There should be a John Cena *"Hey, Vince . ." meme*.


Fixed that for ya.

:vince3


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> He's just handsome, though.


Square heads is handsome? I admit, Cena used to look hot back in 04-06, but after his return in 08, he never looked the same.


----------



## Asenath

So, professional wrestling. . .

*whistles.*


----------



## Itami

Nah, I think we're supposed to talk about something called The Shield. No idea tho, it says in the title


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Itami said:


> Nah, I think we're supposed to talk about something called The Shield. No idea tho, it says in the title


Yeah, on the topic of The Shield...

I truly think the Spartan's shield is the best item ever. Oh, and how come the shield in Legend Of Zelda is more shown in advertisments than the sword? 

I love shields.


----------



## Blommen

Dude hylian shield is awesome that's why you see it more. Still though, the deku shield does have a certain charm


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Blommen said:


> Dude hylian shield is awesome that's why you see it more. Still though, the deku shield does have a certain charm


Mainly because it's the DEKU shield.

Deku is life, man.


----------



## Itami

:mark:


----------



## Asenath

I'd buy it.

Though, Rollins will probably be the first of the three to pick up the Big Belt - after his inevitable and much-anticipated face turn and run as 'that real likeable dude who jumps off shit, so no one really cares about his promos'.

. . .Jeff Hardy's daddy got some 'splaining to do.


----------



## Nostalgia

The Hylian Shield is awesome. Zelda Ocarina of Time is one of my favorite games of all time, but wow at the off-topic discussion in here. :lol



Itami said:


> :mark:


And that's how honestly I could see them a few years down the line. Both Reigns and Ambrose I could see as World Champions, whereas Rollins just as a midcard face champion.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Asenath

They forgot to divide by this guy:


----------



## AntUK

he did a great Raven impression with that ddt


----------



## Asenath

I know chairs are not as fashionable as they used to be, and generally I do not miss them -- but if he were to pick up the drop toehold into the folding chair, I would mark just a little bit. 

And by "just a little bit" I mean a lot.


----------



## Amber B

Still refuse to compare him to Ledger's Joker since Moxley was doing the gimmick before the movie came out.
He's the bastard child of Foley, Pillman, Piper and Tracy Smothers with Scott Hall's liquor and Jack Tripper's campiness.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> I know chairs are not as fashionable as they used to be, and generally I do not miss them -- but if he were to pick up the drop toehold into the folding chair, I would mark just a little bit.
> 
> And by "just a little bit" I mean a lot.


I Want To See Triple Chair Shot 

1 aims at legs
1 aims at body
1 aims at head
then repeated chair shots for 5 mins 

 i just want the gif


----------



## Asenath

That's a little too much chair shotting, though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> That's a little too much chair shotting, though.


not if it's 2 :cena3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Seth Rollins has pinned Ryback twice now I told you all he would be the star of the shield


----------



## DOPA

Asenath said:


> They forgot to divide by this guy:


The GOAT wrestling character :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> That's a little too much chair shotting, though.


 have no problem with chair shots as long as its not done to the extent it used to be done aka 10+ chair shots to the head. there is a way of protecting yourself while taking head shots but most people never did it which was foolish. the correct way to do it is the same way you protect yourself from superkicks, and thats to put your hands in the way at the very last second before impact.


----------



## Stad

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Seth Rollins has pinned Ryback twice now I told you all he would be the star of the shield


He's pinned him once. Every member has got a pin fall.


----------



## Asenath

Right, right. I just think that chair shots (and other things like that) are like spices. Everything in the right proportions.


----------



## murder

Amber B said:


> Ambrose and babyface should never be in the same sentence.


I meant once Brock and/or Punk are faces and one of them probably will be this summer, they could be targets of the Shield.

I still don't see the roster depth problem. Like you said after ryback almost everybody is a step down. But that doesn't have anything to do with roster depth. It's more bacause they have already beaten all current top babyfaces. Cena, kind of but still, Ryback, Sheamus, Orton, Bryan, Kane and Rey. 

That's the way it goes. At one point you run out of opponents. But like I said, they still have money programs with Cena, a face Brock, a face Punk and the part timers coming up.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Right, right. I just think that chair shots (and other things like that) are like spices. Everything in the right proportions.


indeed. they were used so much in the AE that people became desensitized to it, ruining the original allure of the dreaded chair shot.


----------



## Asenath

My lord & savior, James E. Cornette, has a poigniant rant about this.


----------



## takingunder

getting a pin due to the finisher of the non legal man does not seem the same as getting a pin by being the legal man and beating the other legal man. rollins was about to be shellshocked, ambrose was in the walls of jerico, i think at that point a tag match is useless if there is no rules and anybody can do anything at anytime. it at least is less conventional and more chaotic than two legal men in the ring at one time.


----------



## Beatles123

I would just like to state that though i haven't posted here much lately, I need to say a few things:

1. The Sheild is awesome and from a booking standpoint all of them can have great futures. Hell, if you turned Rollins face you can continue the epic series of matches between him and Ambrose. :mark:

2. Asenath is a good person, having just recently followed her posts more closely. (This is in no way sucking up as i've just started to come back around recently and only just a short time ago started seeing her posts more.)

3. I am now very concerned about my long hair and hope I can pull it off. Fuck! Y'all got me insecure now! :shock

Now at the risk of sounding anymore stupid I will hide in the shadows again.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> My lord & savior, James E. Cornette, has a poigniant rant about this.


"shoving hamsters up peoples poop chutes" - jim cornettes rant on CZW. i love jim cornette myself, he is right 99% of the time.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Still refuse to compare him to Ledger's Joker since Moxley was doing the gimmick before the movie came out.


Are you sure? Because I think it all started with that promo he cut from IPW's Insane Intentions on November 08, and the movie came out in July. Not sure if he did anything crazy before that. There's also a promo with Sami Callihan where there's a moment he talks and does something with his tongue that is *EXACTLY* like joker, not just something crazy similar. 

I just wanna be sure about this.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> Are you sure? Because I think it all started with that promo he cut from IPW's Insane Intentions on November 08, and the movie came out in July. Not sure if he did anything crazy before that. There's also a promo with Sami Callihan where there's a moment he talks and does something with his tongue that is *EXACTLY* like joker, not just something crazy similar.
> 
> I just wanna be sure about this.


i;m pretty sure there are ones earlier than that. some late HWA ones are reminiscent of it. the censored promo was done in hwa...do you know when that was shot?


----------



## Eddie Ray

also lol at ambrose flipping off sheamus. I thought I saw him do it on monday but this gif confirms it.


----------



## Itami

Eddie Ray said:


> i;m pretty sure there are ones earlier than that. some late HWA ones are reminiscent of it. the censored promo was done in hwa...do you know when that was shot?


He returned to HWA afterwards in 2009, so I think you're mixing those crazy promos from that time. The censored promo was cut in April/May 09 I believe.


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> also lol at ambrose flipping off sheamus. I thought I saw him do it on monday but this gif confirms it.


What a sassy bitch.


----------



## DA

Could have sworn I saw Ambrose do that too on Monday :lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> He returned to HWA afterwards in 2009, so I think you're mixing those crazy promos from that time. The censored promo was cut in April/May 09 I believe.


ohhh, i thought HWA had closed its doors by then...huh. then i just don't know. However I doubt he just copied the joker, he talks about his love for ECW back as a teenager, i imagine most of his influence came from the characters from that...also his personal experiences while in puerto rico *cough* coke *cough*


----------



## Cookie Monster

You sure that is his middle finger? I'm continuously looking at the gif and I could swear it's his index.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Cookie Monster said:


> You sure that is his middle finger? I'm continuously looking at the gif and I could swear it's his index.


dunno, too fast for me to tell...


----------



## Eddie Ray

also, what about that promo when he talks about shooting his girlfriends dog because he seems pretty young in that promo but that might be the mini fro he's sporting.


----------



## Itami

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh, i thought HWA had closed its doors by then...huh. then i just don't know. However I doubt he just copied the joker, he talks about his love for ECW back as a teenager, i imagine most of his influence came from the characters from that...also his personal experiences while in puerto rico *cough* coke *cough*


He went a bit back and forth with the promotions.

I don't think he has copied Joker's character, but I'm pretty certain it's very inspired by it. Like I said, there's this promo with Sami. Just watch at *13:53 * (after he says "for how good he is".)






That just proves it in my eyes.

That promo with killing the dog was in Elite Pro in 2009, too.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Are you sure? Because I think it all started with that promo he cut from IPW's Insane Intentions on November 08, and the movie came out in July. Not sure if he did anything crazy before that. There's also a promo with Sami Callihan where there's a moment he talks and does something with his tongue that is *EXACTLY* like joker, not just something crazy similar.
> 
> I just wanna be sure about this.


Promo wise, he was starting to lose his shit before November '08. 



Itami said:


> He returned to HWA afterwards in 2009, so I think you're mixing those crazy promos from that time. The censored promo was cut in April/May 09 I believe.


He returned late December 2007.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ambrose > Ledger anyway. Lets be serious, did Heath even lift? 

Everyone knows Ledger stole Tom Waits' gimmick anyway.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Promo wise, he was starting to lose his shit before November '08.
> 
> He returned late December 2007.


I doubt it. I think you're mixing all the crazy Oct/Nov 08 - 2009 promos with earlier times. Don't think he did anything before that.

And he did return in 07, but he had the character later on. (around Oct 08)

He talked about this in the interview too.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> I doubt it. I think you're mixing all the crazy Oct/Nov 08 - 2009 promos with earlier times. Don't think he did anything before that.
> 
> And he did return in 07, but he had the character later on. (around Oct 08)
> 
> He talked about this in the interview too.


Nah, I'm not mixing dates up. Crazy Moxley was coming to the surface a month before the movie was released.

It doesn't really matter. All I know is that whenever there's a menacing heel, some wrestling fans will always want to attach the Joker to it. For some weird reason, it happened with Punk a few times a couple of years ago and Jeff Hardy in 2008 even though he was channeling Willo the Wisp.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

May have already been mentioned here somewhere. I would expect so, in amongst all these pages. But anyway, I havnt seen it. I cant help thinking lately, now that we have had a Shield debut on RAW, and we are now 3 matches into their careers, they are going to have to start going down the road which 'Demolition' did all those years ago. 
Ie. Using 2 from 3 to have 'proper' tag matches aswell. This way they can get more action.

Also allowing for plenty of options for cheap heel wins with interference.

The bookers are going to start running out of Y2J's to keep throwing into the mix for 6 man tag matches.
Also....allows (eventually) the first belts to come into the stable....


----------



## wajodaheyman

I am significantly impressed by all three members of the Shield. The chemistry they have with one another is just insane, and individually they are all talented. Plus they're receiving brilliant heat from the crowd; something that not many heels achieve nowadays. However, I'm most impressed by Ambrose: his character is just excellent - like people have said he reminds me of the Joker, great athleticism and wrestling ability, and great charisma and mic skills. Reigns has a lot of potential too. Despite only having approx. two years wrestling experience, he really is playing his role excellently and does not seem out of place. Rollins is also excellent.

I was just having a thought about the Shield. They only seem to have attacked faces, and people seem to be struggling to think who they could be involved with running up to Wrestlemania. Does anyone wish they would attack heels too?


----------



## BehindYou

I'm still excited to see what Ambrose will use as a finisher... Hoping for a cool suplex such as a regalplex


----------



## Cookie Monster

I imagine we haven't seen any finishers from any of them yet (Unless Reigns' finisher is the spear) because they are a team, working as a team and doing everything together like a team should.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Nah, I'm not mixing dates up. Crazy Moxley was coming to the surface a month before the movie was released.


A month?! Do you have any examples of any promos? Which promotions? etc Can't be in HWA since it started in late 08, and all the other promotion comes after that. Unless you've attended anything?

Can't help but think you're unsure about this with they way you post btw.

Watch the video I posted. That's just straight up joker.


----------



## Eddie Ray

BehindYou said:


> I'm still excited to see what Ambrose will use as a finisher... Hoping for a cool suplex such as a regalplex


his finishers are a running knee lift (knee trembler) and the cross face chicken wing.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Eddie Ray said:


> also lol at ambrose flipping off sheamus. I thought I saw him do it on monday but this gif confirms it.


Pretty sure thats his index finger.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> A month?! Do you have any examples of any promos? Which promotions? etc Can't be in HWA since it started in late 08, and all the other promotion comes after that. Unless you've attended anything?
> 
> Can't help but think you're unsure about this with they way you post btw.
> 
> Watch the video I posted. That's just straight up joker.



I'm not scouring for a thing on the internet when my memory is pathetically on point when it comes to wrestling and what I've seen while it was happening, not 5 years after the fact. The guy was showing signs of his character going this route before the IPW promo. 

Homeboy is not that dumb or ignorant to be a straight up Joker clone. Everything about his promos, where he shot them, the inflections of his voice, mannerisms and structure, if anything, shows that he was studying the likes of New Jack, Dreamer, Raven, Cactus Jack, and hell even Doink in ECW- the promotion he was the most obsessed over. 

Holy balls why is this such a big deal?


----------



## Itami

Who said he's a Joker clone? I specifically told Eddie Ray that that's not case, but it's obviously inspired by it.

And it's not a big deal, I'm just asking.

I just thought if you were as specific to say "a month before", you might remember better.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Itami said:


> Who said he's a Joker clone? I specifically told Eddie Ray that that's not case, but it's obviously inspired by it.
> 
> And it's not a big deal, I'm just asking.
> 
> I just thought if you were as specific to say "a month before", you might remember better.


I agree with the Mod, I think Ambrose is clearly more influenced by previous wrestlers, parts of Pillman, Raven, Mankind and Sinister Doink come to mind. 

As for the Shield, I'm on the Reigns train. Guy has really impressed me, I think he's a WWE champion in the making, potential face of the company right here. 

I'm hoping Ambrose uses the Crossface Chickenwing as his finisher. Midnight Special as well clearly.


----------



## Itami

Oh sure, I see that too. It's just obvious with Joker, though. Btw, I think he does his own stuff with it, especially what he does now with Shield. But I've been following his carrier long enough to see the patterns.


----------



## BLEM

Itami said:


> Oh sure, I see that too. It's just obvious with Joker, though. Btw, I think he does his own stuff with it, especially what he does now with Shield. But I've been following his carrier long enough to see the patterns.


His real life past experiences is the main ingredient in his gimmick. As a result, you get a psychotic being who is unhinged and dangerous.

All of you people are wrong. That's not to say that he hasn't been inspired however. He still is his own gimmick.


----------



## Itami

Well no shit


----------



## mjames74

Itami said:


> :mark:


Exactly how it should be, along with the tag titles as well. Haven't been that many titles in one stable since the 4 horsemen I think.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

mjames74 said:


> Exactly how it should be, along with the tag titles as well. Haven't been that many titles in one stable since the 4 horsemen I think.


Evolution?


----------



## King187

I don't think the focus of the group together will be on titles. After the eventual split and turns, of course it will be, probably not so much for Ambrose.


----------



## mjames74

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Evolution?


Held WHC, Tag, and IC at same time. So not quite all the big one's. WWE was missing.


----------



## mjames74

King187 said:


> I don't think the focus of the group together will be on titles. After the eventual split and turns, of course it will be, probably not so much for Ambrose.


Yeah they don't give the vibe of a group that would give a shit about titles. Would be nice to see them with all of them though.


----------



## Headliner

They should hold singles titles as a unit. A we are one type thing. Not as an individual. And defend under the Freebird rule. So for instance, 'The Shield is the IC Champion' instead of just Ambrose.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Headliner said:


> They should hold singles titles as a unit. A we are one type thing. Not as an individual. And defend under the Freebird rule. So for instance, 'The Shield is the IC Champion' instead of just Ambrose.


That would be quite cool if you ask me.

Plenty of different avenues and directions to take that too.


----------



## hbkmickfan

One thing I think needs to happen with the sheild is that they need to start attacking heels as well as faces. It's been great so far, but I think they need to create the sense that absolutely nobody is safe from th Sheild.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

mjames74 said:


> Held WHC, Tag, and IC at same time. So not quite all the big one's. WWE was missing.


It's as close as we're ever going to get. The Shield isn't going to reach that level of success, that's for sure.


----------



## Bushmaster

hbkmickfan said:


> One thing I think needs to happen with the sheild is that they need to start attacking heels as well as faces. It's been great so far, but I think they need to create the sense that absolutely nobody is safe from th Sheild.


Guess it depends on who the heels would be. These guys would start getting cheered and looked as anti heroes. I like the idea though if they went after the tag titles I'd love to see them attack PTP, Primo and Epico and other heel teams.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ews_WWE_Diva_Search_In_LA_This_Week_More.html



> - The Shield is getting rave reviews behind the scenes in WWE, which should not be a surprise. All three members are seen as having breakout potential, with Roman Reigns having the look and intensity of a top tier guy, Rollins being a great worker and Dean Ambrose having the “it” factor that sets him apart from everybody. Ambrose has been compared to a modern day Terry Funk, which is a strong compliment.
> 
> (Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter)


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ews_WWE_Diva_Search_In_LA_This_Week_More.html


Excellent! I agree with all of that and it's insane that WWE actually see Ambrose as the one with the largest "IT" factor out of all of them, seeing as Reigns was always said to be the crown jewel. Having said that, everything said here about Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose is 100% true and the future looks very very bright.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

THANOS said:


> Excellent! I agree with all of that and it's insane that WWE actually see Ambrose as the one with the largest "IT" factor out of all of them, seeing as Reigns was always said to be the crown jewel. Having said that, everything said here about Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose is 100% true and the future looks very very bright.


I think all three have potential to go far, but right now I see Roman Reigns as the most obvious star in the making. He continues to prove people wrong when they said he was the odd one out in terms of talent among the Shield.


----------



## Sin City Saint

mjames74 said:


> Yeah they don't give the vibe of a group that would give a shit about titles. Would be nice to see them with all of them though.


Would be cool to see IMO. Or maybe just three singles titles instead of the tag titles? Like the IC, US and World Heavyweight Titles.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Headliner said:


> They should hold singles titles as a unit. A we are one type thing. Not as an individual. And defend under the Freebird rule. So for instance, 'The Shield is the IC Champion' instead of just Ambrose.


Sorry, but that would be horrible. Three men sharing a singles title, no thank you.


----------



## Trifektah

You know what would be sick?

The Shield vs The Undertaker 3 on 1 Handicap match at 'Mania. The Ultimate threat to end the streak.


----------



## itsmadness

Trifektah said:


> You know what would be sick?
> 
> The Shield vs The Undertaker 3 on 1 Handicap match at 'Mania. The Ultimate threat to end the streak.


No thanks jeff


----------



## THANOS

Trifektah said:


> You know what would be sick?
> 
> The Shield vs The Undertaker 3 on 1 Handicap match at 'Mania. The Ultimate threat to end the streak.


I'd have to disagree with this as well. How is anyone supposed to believe that the Shield can beat every super face in the company cleanly with even odds but lose to Taker with 3-1 odds in their favor?

That would be terrible and bury the shit out of the Shield and after the great booking they've given them so far, it would be a monumental waste.


----------



## Beatles123

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ews_WWE_Diva_Search_In_LA_This_Week_More.html


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

(Y)


----------



## deathslayer

MrSmallPackage said:


> Pretty sure thats his index finger.


He still has the attitude!!
But ya I think it is his index finger and he's saying "c'mon"


----------



## iamnotanugget

Hey look what I found!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: AMBROSE VS D-BRY. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

You're welcome!


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxnnu1_jon-moxley-vs-bryan-danielson-dgusa#.USXwo1dpi_I


----------



## Asenath

The promos leading up to this were golden.


----------



## SUPER HANS

I get the feeling that going for mid card titles is a step down for them now. How many people would go after the IC title having beaten the top 3 faces of the company?


----------



## Beatles123

here's a thought:

How would you split them up when the time is right?

Me, i'd go for an actual triumphant split, stating they have proven everything as a team, now it's time to go out and make our own way. Have them go out on top.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Beatles123 said:


> here's a thought:
> 
> How would you split them up when the time is right?
> 
> Me, i'd go for an actual triumphant split, stating they have proven everything as a team, now it's time to go out and make our own way. Have them go out on top.


I Would go with Ambrose going *crazy* costing Rollins a Number 1 contender's match 
-Ambrose comes out of crowd to help, Rollins distracts the ref,Ambrose goes in for the kill and gets hit with *Opponents finish on the outside* 
-Ambrose goes crazy and puts a beat down on the Opponent getting Rollins DQed 
-Some Conflict with ambrose/Rollins in the ring 
-Reigns Comes out to cool everyone down
-Win Next Few Match's (but there is still Tension) both ambrose/Rollins always going for the pin/Taging themselfs in (slap on the back)
-They Cheat to Win PPV
-Next week the GM makes Ambrose vs Rollins Winner will be Number 1 Contender
-The Fight Ends in Draw with both men fighting on the outside,Reigns trys to break them apart and ends up getting hit by both men then they finish there brawl
-Over next few weeks we see all 3 interfering in each other's matches
-Finally Leads to Triple Threat Match For Number 1 Contender's Match at PPV
-Winner faces champion the other 2 face each other (my guess have Reigns win) then ambrose/rollins can have a good feud 2/3 PPV

That's just 1 of many idea's


----------



## Asenath

Showdown for Rollins v. Ambrose. Seth is the idealistic one who actually believes in justice, gets a face turn. Ambrose likes the 'rewards' they earn for their villainous actions and the gratuitous violence, stays a heel. Hopefully, there would be a singles title to contest for during the breakup as well.

I don't know what you'd do with Reigns during all this. Find him somebody to feud with that keeps him out of the way, I suppose.


----------



## apokalypse

Kevin Nash should join The Shield in non-wrestling role like <insert role> advisory... after WM Punk-shield and Nash as bodyguard.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

apokalypse said:


> Kevin Nash should join The Shield in non-wrestling role like <insert role> advisory... after WM Punk-shield and Nash as bodyguard.












NO Leader 
No Manager


----------



## Asenath

apokalypse said:


> Kevin Nash should join The Shield in non-wrestling role like <insert role> advisory... after WM Punk-shield and Nash as bodyguard.


----------



## Chrome

apokalypse said:


> Kevin Nash should join The Shield in non-wrestling role like <insert role> advisory... after WM Punk-shield and Nash as bodyguard.


Nah, keep him far away from the Shield. And this is coming from a Nash mark.


----------



## Asenath

No gods, no masters.


----------



## checkcola

apokalypse said:


> Kevin Nash should join The Shield in non-wrestling role like <insert role> advisory... after WM Punk-shield and Nash as bodyguard.


Ah, the Shield was Clique business the entire time... actually, it all ties in with who Johnny Ace was texting way back when.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Not Nash, please. He'll tear a quad simply cutting a promo. The Shield's whole concept is that they don't need a leader.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Asenath said:


> Showdown for Rollins v. Ambrose. Seth is the idealistic one who actually believes in justice, gets a face turn. Ambrose likes the 'rewards' they earn for their villainous actions and the gratuitous violence, stays a heel. Hopefully, there would be a singles title to contest for during the breakup as well.
> 
> I don't know what you'd do with Reigns during all this. Find him somebody to feud with that keeps him out of the way, I suppose.


Reigns and Sheamus?


----------



## Asenath

Monday Night Raw said:


> Reigns and Sheamus?


Maybe Reigns and Cesaro. Feats of strength-off.


----------



## BLEM

Asenath said:


> Maybe Reigns and Cesaro. Feats of strength-off.


Honestly dude, I don't think Reigns has a chance. I think he's nothing without The Shield, and when they eventually disband, WWE will have no where to put him because he just doesn't "have" it. Rollins, like everyone keeps saying, will become a face who puts on good matches with his daredevil moves. And Ambrose, he's going to be headlining everything because he has that special skill. He has what it takes to be a great heel and an entertainer. He's the only one in the group with excellent if not the best mic skills ever, great wrestling and a psychotic gimmick. He'll be the one to break out and fight the top faces.

When I look at The Shield, the only person I see glowing is Ambrose, it's plain and simple.


----------



## The Smark One

iamnotanugget said:


> Hey look what I found!
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: AMBROSE VS D-BRY. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxnnu1_jon-moxley-vs-bryan-danielson-dgusa#.USXwo1dpi_I


you sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Jnes.hwd

I think team hell no will come out to fight a tag team, and during the fight, the shield come out, and start beating on Kane, then the lights will go out and taker will return. With the wrestle mania match being brothers of destruction vs shield. I think taker has got no significant beef or feud with anyone to fight at wrestle mania. Taker vs punk does nothing. Taker vs cena again not a great fight. If anyone it will be possibly lesnar... But I think lesnar v hhh is on the cards. 
Does anyone know that Austin returns at all?


----------



## THANOS

Jnes.hwd said:


> I think team hell no will come out to fight a tag team, and during the fight, the shield come out, and start beating on Kane, then the lights will go out and taker will return. With the wrestle mania match being brothers of destruction vs shield. I think taker has got no significant beef or feud with anyone to fight at wrestle mania. Taker vs punk does nothing. Taker vs cena again not a great fight. If anyone it will be possibly lesnar... But I think lesnar v hhh is on the cards.
> Does anyone know that Austin returns at all?


But where would Bryan fit in all of that? Are you insinuating that they simply throw him and his overness to the wayside after he got himself megaover after last year's mania? I think it needs to be Bryan vs Kane with Bryan winning cleaning at mania. The Shield really should just fight DX (NAO and X-Pac).


----------



## truk83

BLEM said:


> Honestly dude, I don't think Reigns has a chance. I think he's nothing without The Shield, and when they eventually disband, WWE will have no where to put him because he just doesn't "have" it. Rollins, like everyone keeps saying, will become a face who puts on good matches with his daredevil moves. And Ambrose, he's going to be headlining everything because he has that special skill. He has what it takes to be a great heel and an entertainer. He's the only one in the group with excellent if not the best mic skills ever, great wrestling and a psychotic gimmick. He'll be the one to break out and fight the top faces.
> 
> When I look at The Shield, the only person I see glowing is Ambrose, it's plain and simple.


I think Ambrose is the leading candidate for most potential. However, Reigns has ring presence. His mic work isn't great, but it's not that bad. Roman also has the look, and I think his ring work may hurt him, but then again he only needs so many moves. Get rid of the spear, it's stale. Go with the "Razor's Edge" as him finisher. Roman "Reigns" Supreme would be a catchy line as well. Seth Rollins is a future "face", and I think his road to success may take a little longer than the other two. It's hard to make an impact as a "face", hence the reason these three men debuted as heels.


----------



## Jnes.hwd

New formed stable- shield, punk and lesnar vs brothers of destruction, triple h, cena the rock...

And With ryback and shamus I think they will fight and maybe shamus turn heel?


----------



## BLEM

truk83 said:


> I think Ambrose is the leading candidate for most potential. However, Reigns has ring presence. His mic work isn't great, but it's not that bad. Roman also has the look, and I think his ring work may hurt him, but then again he only needs so many moves. Get rid of the spear, it's stale. Go with the "Razor's Edge" as him finisher. Roman "Reigns" Supreme would be a catchy line as well. Seth Rollins is a future "face", and I think his road to success may take a little longer than the other two. It's hard to make an impact as a "face", hence the reason these three men debuted as heels.


Agreed.


----------



## Davion McCool

iamnotanugget said:


> Hey look what I found!
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: AMBROSE VS D-BRY. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxnnu1_jon-moxley-vs-bryan-danielson-dgusa#.USXwo1dpi_I


Holy shit, that's one of the most entertaining matches I've seen in a long time. Something like a wrestling wet dream that match-up, can't believe I've finally got to see it.

And the way Mox was treating that girl...:ambrose


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Beatles123 said:


> here's a thought:
> 
> How would you split them up when the time is right?
> 
> Me, i'd go for an actual triumphant split, stating they have proven everything as a team, now it's time to go out and make our own way. Have them go out on top.


I'd have Ambrose become drunk with power, he starts to attack officials and even divas.
Rollins says that Ambrose is crazy and has lost sight of what The Shield is about.
Ambrose (with the help of Reigns) kicks Rollins out of The Shield.
Ambrose and Rollins starts feuding.
Reigns goes his own way.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

truk83 said:


> I think Ambrose is the leading candidate for most potential. However, Reigns has ring presence. His mic work isn't great, but it's not that bad. Roman also has the look, and I think his ring work may hurt him, but then again he only needs so many moves. Get rid of the spear, it's stale. Go with the "Razor's Edge" as him finisher. Roman "Reigns" Supreme would be a catchy line as well. Seth Rollins is a future "face", and I think his road to success may take a little longer than the other two. It's hard to make an impact as a "face", hence the reason these three men debuted as heels.


Reigns clearly has the look. He's built, athletic, tall, good looking guy, and his heritage doesn't hurt one bit.

I think he's an unknown, but has the most potential of all of them. I can easily see this guy being the face of the company. His promos aren't bad, an they would get better with time and experience. His in ring work right now is kept hidden, only emphasizing his strengths, and by the time this angle is done I'm sure he'll have picked up a thing or two.

Reigns has got every ingredient to make it big. I have no doubt guys like Hayes, Vince and Triple H see big things in him. He's exactly what they would want.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reigns is the next Batista. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing at all.


----------



## Clique

I think this is the first time I've seen a poll on here get over 1,000 votes. All three men have been impressive in their roles and add something entertaining with each individual character. As a group it just works and it is also great WWE has handled the booking for them thus far at near perfection. They have a couple more TV/PPV matches under their belt now and I wouldn't mind seeing them challenge for the tag team championships "Free Bird Rules" style as mentioned before. I'm going to assume this feud with Ryback isn't quite over with yet either. It probably won't be until Ryback topples them at Mania.


----------



## Asenath

I'm expecting a little more out of Reigns, honestly. I am not a big Batista fan - he's made of that WWE big guy trope I can't abide. Can't really talk. Limited ring skills. Gets by on being big and flashy. Eh. Reigns has enough people around him who are experienced, who can show him a thing or two.

He really could be a big, big star. If he doesn't get big-headed or lazy.


----------



## Headliner

MrSmallPackage said:


> Sorry, but that would be horrible. Three men sharing a singles title, no thank you.


No it's not. It's different. Considering how incompetent the creative team is this would actually make things interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Reigns may be a big guy, but from what I've seen of him so far he seems pretty athletic. Admittedly, I haven't seen any of him before he got called up to the main roster, but he definitely seems to be a lot more athletic than most of the 'big guys' WWE normally employ.


----------



## Clique

Cookie Monster said:


> Reigns is the next Batista. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing at all.


Considering Batista was like the #1a/b or #2 during his main event run with the company, I say that's a great thing if it happens for Reigns and he can deliver.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> Hey look what I found!
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxnnu1_jon-moxley-vs-bryan-danielson-dgusa#.USXwo1dpi_I


"LOOK AT MOXLEY, HE HAS STUPID HAIR!" haha

Great match. Although I couldn't help but notice how Mox looked a bit out of place in the ring considering how tall he is compared to the other guys.


----------



## x78

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Reigns may be a big guy, but from what I've seen of him so far he seems pretty athletic. Admittedly, I haven't seen any of him before he got called up to the main roster, but he definitely seems to be a lot more athletic than most of the 'big guys' WWE normally employ.


He's not a generic 'big guy', he was a football player and is part of the Anoa'i family, he's The Rock's cousin.


----------



## iamnotanugget

The Smark One said:


> you sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.


I'm actually a lady but thanks!


----------



## DA

:mark: :mark: :mark:
(Credit and rep for these goes to why2cj in the new smilies thread)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

i think i had a fangazm


----------



## The Smark One

iamnotanugget said:


> I'm actually a lady but thanks!


Apologies good madam. i have been looking for that match for months and havent been able to find it. YOU ARE THE SHIT!


----------



## Asenath

Those trunks were a good look.


----------



## Amber B

I'll always lol whenever some girls swoon over the Moxley character and think he's a dreamboat/great catch yet homeboy was all about abusing his broads. :lmao



truk83 said:


> I think Ambrose is the leading candidate for most potential. However, Reigns has ring presence. His mic work isn't great, but it's not that bad. Roman also has the look, and I think his ring work may hurt him, but then again he only needs so many moves. Get rid of the spear, it's stale. Go with the "Razor's Edge" as him finisher. Roman "Reigns" Supreme would be a catchy line as well. Seth Rollins is a future "face", and I think his road to success may take a little longer than the other two. It's hard to make an impact as a "face", hence the reason these three men debuted as heels.


I think Ambrose has the most potential but the longest road to really get to that top spot and stay there. Reigns and Rollins are the two that are the most mold-able in a good way. It'll be harder for WWE to really get behind the Ambrose train 100% because he's so naturally rough around the edges. That seediness is what makes him special but we all know how this company is, especially right now- they want to control almost every aspect of the image. WWE are going to have to be a bit more pliable and open minded in order to give him some breathing room to succeed.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> I'll always lol whenever some girls swoon over the Moxley character and think he's a dreamboat/great catch yet homeboy was all about abusing his broads. :lmao


Ms. Fixit Syndrome.


----------



## Amber B

Asenath said:


> Ms. Fixit Syndrome.


HE'S BETTER NOW!


----------



## Asenath




----------



## rockdig1228

Amber B said:


> I'll always lol whenever some girls swoon over the Moxley character and think he's a dreamboat/great catch yet homeboy was all about abusing his broads. :lmao


Yeah, I've been confused about this as well, but to each his own (or hers, in this case). 

It's the same reason I can't understand why women were defending Chris Brown when CM Punk was beefing with him on Twitter - at least Moxley was a scripted character and wrestling fans know he's playing a part.


----------



## BLEM

Asenath said:


> I'm expecting a little more out of Reigns, honestly. I am not a big Batista fan - he's made of that WWE big guy trope I can't abide. Can't really talk. Limited ring skills. Gets by on being big and flashy. Eh. Reigns has enough people around him who are experienced, who can show him a thing or two.
> 
> He really could be a big, big star. If he doesn't get big-headed or lazy.


That's right, pick on the big guy. What about Rollins? He isn't very good on the mic either. In fact, it seems he has been taking a little too much from Ambrose's mic skills.


----------



## Asenath

Rollins' mat work and experience speak for themselves. He's like Hardy or RVD, nobody much cares to hear either of those guys cut a 10 minute promo about how this guy made them angry and they're going to defy all odds and win the match and blah blah blah. People just want to watch them get out there and move. That's what brings the excitement for guys like Rollins.

Reigns is never going to be able to do a triple-axel with a toe touch or whatever the high-flyer move is this week. So he has to talk.


----------



## Itami

I honestly can't see how the other two guys with inconsistent mic skills can make it huge faster. Especially Reigns. I can see them pushing him first, but I can also see them holding back due to his inexperience. Rollins reminds me of Jeff in that he can be someone people can get behind, but would just be booked like someone who keeps trying and trying, but still comes short. Doesn't help the fact that he's got a bit midcard look to him.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Itami said:


> I honestly can't see how the other two guys with inconsistent mic skills can make it huge faster. Especially Reigns. I can see them pushing him first, but I can also see them holding back due to his inexperience. Rollins reminds me of Jeff in that he can be someone people can get behind, but would just be booked like someone who keeps trying and trying, but still comes short. Doesn't help the fact that he's got a bit midcard look to him.


IF they do i hope it's with a Manager but look at Cena,Orton,Sheamus all got pushed before they could run (talk on mic)

on another note 
WM 29 
Shield vs Undertaker,Kane,DB
Shield vs Kane,DB,Sheamus
Shield vs Orton,HHH,Sheamus
or
Ambrose vs Jericho
Rollins,Reigns vs Kane,DB
or
Ambrose vs DB
Rollins,Reigns vs Kane,Undertaker
or
Rollins vs Sheamus
Ambrose,Reigns vs Kane,DB
or
Rollins vs Ryback
Ambrose,Reigns vs HHH,Sheamus


----------



## Asenath

Also, I was looking for video of Seth Rollins doing cool things and I found this gif.

THIS GIF IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> Also, I was looking for video of Seth Rollins doing cool things and I found this gif.
> 
> THIS GIF IS EVERYTHING.


am more impressed with Ambrose watch them eyebrows


----------



## MrSmallPackage

RaneGaming said:


> or
> Ambrose vs Jericho
> Rollins,Reigns vs Kane,DB


This!
End of discussion.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

MrSmallPackage said:


> This!
> End of discussion.


that would be my choice aswell


----------



## murder

RaneGaming said:


> IF they do i hope it's with a Manager but look at Cena,Orton,Sheamus all got pushed before they could run (talk on mic)


No, Cena was pushed because of his mic skills. He was going nowhere with his gimmick at the time. Then he started rapping and the rest is history.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

RaneGaming said:


> am more impressed with Ambrose watch them eyebrows


True, Ambrose's got awesome facial expressions.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

RaneGaming said:


> am more impressed with Ambrose watch them eyebrows


Me too :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Johnny_XTREME said:


> True, Ambrose's got awesome facial expressions.





TrentBarretaFan said:


> Me too :lmao


i Feel he's saying to Reigns (at the other side) Oh Yea We Are Over As Fuck Feel's Good Doesn't It.


----------



## Aynjehl

So, I only ever lurk on here, but created an account so I could post the link to the full 2+ hour Jon Moxley interview but apparently have to post 10 times before I can use a link. So, rather than spamming up this thread just to reach my 10 count, I'll tell you it's on youtube at the moment under "Dean Ambrose Shoot Interview Before WWE."


And now I will return to my regular state of lurky-ness.


----------



## DA

Aynjehl said:


> So, I only ever lurk on here, but created an account so I could post the link to the full 2+ hour Jon Moxley interview but apparently have to post 10 times before I can use a link. So, rather than spamming up this thread just to reach my 10 count, I'll tell you it's on youtube at the moment under "Dean Ambrose Shoot Interview Before WWE."
> 
> 
> And now I will return to my regular state of lurky-ness.


I got your back Jack


----------



## Aynjehl

DwayneAustin said:


> I got your back Jack


Thank you!


----------



## iamnotanugget

> I'll always lol whenever some girls swoon over the Moxley character and think he's a dreamboat/great catch yet homeboy was all about abusing his broads.


I wonder if it's that, or the fact that they think Jon is a good looking dude, or a combo of both.


----------



## Bushmaster

Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.


----------



## I Came To Play

Reigns is the star of the group so far, for me.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Soupman Prime said:


> Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.



Paige would be cool but not really needed


----------



## Amber B

Soupman Prime said:


> Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.


It would ruin the dynamic completely.


----------



## Green Light

Soupman Prime said:


> Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.


Good lord no, this is one party that I'm happy to see remain a sausage fest


----------



## Pink Princess

Soupman Prime said:


> Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.


Not at all it will alianate some of the female fans and a diva would just ruin there whole dynamic 

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## iamnotanugget

Paige is the only diva I would accept but as much as I love her, just no. They are fine as three members.


----------



## Ryback...STRONGER!

Why is everyone riding Dean Ambrose's *dick* like he is an *actual* wrestler!


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Ryback...STRONGER! said:


> Why is everyone riding Dean Ambrose's dick like he is an actual wrestler!


----------



## Ryback...STRONGER!

thats awsome


----------



## Asenath

Ryback...STRONGER! said:


> Why is everyone riding Dean Ambrose's *dick* like he is an *actual* wrestler!


. . .Do you even go here?


----------



## Itami

ain't nothing wrong with riding his dick either


----------



## Asenath

What is this picture? I don't even know.


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> What is this picture? I don't even know.


I could be wrong, but I think it's from his CZW days.

This one is even more adorable :3


----------



## EJQL8

Soupman Prime said:


> Anybody think a female should added to The Shield? Just think that would bring alittle life to the divas division.


If it's someone with great in ring and mic skills ala Ivory when she was on RTC, then it's fine. If it's a lame blonde bimbo then hell no.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

I was so hoping that The Undertaker was controlling the Shield. 

My idea was that the shield would be in the last four against Cena with one man left to come down. They toss Cena out and look at each other, the counter goes down, the lights go out and it's The Undertaker. He walks to the ring and gets in with the shield. They all drop to their knees with the Undertaker and they do the arm in the air pose with the purple lights. The shield then eliminate themselves and Taker wins the Rumble to wrestle Punk as Champion as WM. Streak V Streak. Whatever happens happens. 

Obviously not happened but I think it would have been cool. It's not as if Cena V Rock 2 needed a belt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I wish people stop trying to add what doesn't need to be added. No leader, no 'higher power', no new members, etc. Let them be a leaderless rouge of guys who feel that they have an obligation to uphold their version of justice and will go through any means to do so.

Simple. Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## Strongside

The Winning One™ said:


> I wish people stop trying to add what doesn't need to be added. No leader, no 'higher power', no new members, etc. Let them be a leaderless rouge of guys who feel that they have an obligation to uphold their version of justice and will go through any means to do so.
> 
> Simple. Why fix something that isn't broken?


This.

I think The Shield is perfect and shouldn't be modified in any way. Hopefully they'll be together for quite sometime. I don't want them to break up.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

I'd break them up for WrestleMania 30, Triple Threat Match. 

But yeah their gimmick and everything about them is fine, but we do need some more story progression for what kind of injustices they have 

(Which IMO should be really easy) I mean the angle with Cena, they came out and spouted nonsense when they could have given some really good answers such as him being the face of the company an injustice while Punk had his reign, etc


----------



## Bearodactyl

A little shield inspired musical intermezzo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7zm1_j1E2o


----------



## Minder Jahal

Don't know if this has already been posted, but it's a triple threat match between Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Reigns samoan drops Ambrose and Rollins at the same time at 11:50! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDel3yUXK-w


----------



## Catsaregreat

Hes gonna join The Shield, its coming folks.


----------



## Oxidamus

Minder Jahal said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted, but it's a triple threat match between Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Reigns samoan drops Ambrose and Rollins at the same time at 11:50! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDel3yUXK-w


Man Reigns put on a LOT of muscle for The Shield, and he didn't even need it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The Winning One™ said:


> I wish people stop trying to add what doesn't need to be added. No leader, no 'higher power', no new members, etc. Let them be a leaderless rouge of guys who feel that they have an obligation to uphold their version of justice and will go through any means to do so.
> 
> Simple. Why fix something that isn't broken?


Agree here. Good post. People keep wanting some sort of 'big reveal' as to the leader of The Shield. But they don't have one, nor do they need one. They're doing fantastic right now and I hope they stay together for a long time and climb to the top of the WWE.


----------



## deathslayer

DwayneAustin said:


> I got your back Jack


First time I listened to someone talking for 3 hours straight and not getting bored, this guy is GOLD!


----------



## Asenath

All this time I had no idea how to pronounce Leakee. It makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Asenath said:


> All this time I had no idea how to pronounce Leakee. It makes so much more sense now.


Haha, same for me. It was a total "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...." moment when I heard it pronounced.


----------



## Amber B

Take a shot every time he says "like".


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Take a shot every time he says "like".


But I don't want to go to DDP Yoga!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

YoungGun_UK said:


> I'd break them up for WrestleMania 30, Triple Threat Match.
> 
> But yeah their gimmick and everything about them is fine, but we do need some more story progression for what kind of injustices they have
> 
> (Which IMO should be really easy) I mean the angle with Cena, they came out and spouted nonsense when they could have given some really good answers such as him being the face of the company an injustice while Punk had his reign, etc


I wouldn't. Legacy called from their Triple Threat match at 26 and said "Heh, we almost fucked up Rhodes and completely fucked up DiBiase."

If the time calls for it, fine but right now, there is NO reason (none, whatsoever) to break them or even TEASE one.


----------



## Itami

My favorite part of the interview was when he found out there were two cameras and looked directly at the camera










awwh


----------



## The Smark One

I would love to see some singles matches now. They have already proved that they can be the best 3 guys that the WWE has to offer as a team. now lets see what they could in a singles match. and im not talking about breaking them up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The Smark One said:


> I would love to see some singles matches now. They have already proved that they can be the best 3 guys that the WWE has to offer as a team. now lets see what they could in a singles match. and im not talking about breaking them up.


Agreed iv said many times
Ambrose vs Y2J would be GREAT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The Smark One said:


> I would love to see some singles matches now. They have already proved that they can be the best 3 guys that the WWE has to offer as a team. now lets see what they could in a singles match. and im not talking about breaking them up.


I've mentioned this many times too. I don't see how putting them in the odd singles match would hurt them as a team. In fact, it would help them establish their characters with the fans.


----------



## Amber B

The Smark One said:


> I would love to see some singles matches now. They have already proved that they can be the best 3 guys that the WWE has to offer as a team. now lets see what they could in a singles match. and im not talking about breaking them up.


Exactly. 
Right now is the perfect time for WWE to really build up their mid-upper mid card guys and make an IC/US division that you can actually be excited about watching and wouldn't mind seeing the Shield in. Sure they might have matches with a Jericho or Orton or Sheamus but I really don't want to see them pushed into that main event position immediately. Let them dominate the tag and US/IC divisions first as a group.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'd love to see them in some singles matches as well. They work so beautifully as a team though. lol Perhaps two of them *any two you want* can win the tag titles while the other gets the US and/or IC title. *


----------



## The Smark One

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd love to see them in some singles matches as well. They work so beautifully as a team though. lol Perhaps two of them *any two you want* can win the tag titles while the other gets the US and/or IC title. *


Thats an awesome idea. However, i dont think that everyone of them needs a belt. i could see two of them winning (Ambrose and Rollins) the tag team titles.


----------



## CharliePrince

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd love to see them in some singles matches as well. They work so beautifully as a team though. lol Perhaps two of them *any two you want* can win the tag titles while the other gets the US and/or IC title. *


I think that Wrestlemania will see

Sheamus vs Roman Reigns
Team Hell No vs Ambrose and Rollins

with The Shield walking away as new tag team champs

Reigns will get beat down in WM to "pay his dues"

which sets him up for winning the WWE Heavyweight Championship sometime in 2013


----------



## Asenath

CharliePrince said:


> Sheamus vs Roman Reigns


This would be a mess. I don't think Sheamus is up to carrying a one-on-one match with such a new, green wrestler.

And anyway, Reigns needs to be in the tag team. Reigns + Rollins, with Ambrose to occasionally rotate in via freebird rule.


----------



## CharliePrince

Asenath said:


> This would be a mess. I don't think Sheamus is up to carrying a one-on-one match with such a new, green wrestler.


unless they make it a gimmick match like a street rules or last man standing

it's gonna be a stiff-fest one way or the other which should sell the match itself


----------



## BLEM

Asenath said:


> This would be a mess. I don't think Sheamus is up to carrying a one-on-one match with such a new, green wrestler.
> 
> And anyway, Reigns needs to be in the tag team. Reigns + Rollins, with Ambrose to occasionally rotate in via freebird rule.


If that's the case, Ambrose should disband from The Shield, and that means bad things for Reigns and Rollins because they are nothing without him. He was always solo to begin with.


----------



## JY57

> 2/18 - The idea is still to push The Shield as a dominant trio and they were praised for their work in the 6 man tag team match against John Cena, Sheamus and Ryback. Ideas are being thrown around to get the tag titles on them,
> 
> 2/20 - To update on The Shield possibly holding the WWE Tag Team Championship, the thinking after this week’s Raw was for the belts to rotate in a demolition gimmick where they can be defended by any combination of three.


from WNW. 

IF true (big IF) maybe they face of Kane & Bryan at Mania or win the belts before (so Kane vs Bryan happens at Mania). Hopefully it is they are the perfect team to end Team Hell No permanently and they already have history, they ahve grat chemistry (from TLC and house shows from what I keep hearing), and they are fighting them for the titles at House Shows. Why not? They can't be involved with Ryback forever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JY57 said:


> from WNW.
> 
> IF true (big IF) maybe they face of Kane & Bryan at Mania or win the belts before (so Kane vs Bryan happens at Mania). Hopefully it is they are the perfect team to end Team Hell No permanently and they already have history, they ahve grat chemistry (from TLC and house shows from what I keep hearing), and they are fighting them for the titles at House Shows. Why not? They can't be involved with Ryback forever.


Ambrose vs Jericho
Rollins & Reigns vs Kane & DB

YES YES YES


----------



## TheGreatBanana

If Ryback turns heel, what do you guys think of him joining the Shield? I think that would be intriguing, but what gets ne is Ryback being in their outfit. He'll turn into a WWE version of Bane.


----------



## deathslayer

TheGreatBanana said:


> If Ryback turns heel, what do you guys think of him joining the Shield? I think that would be intriguing, but what gets ne is Ryback being in their outfit. He'll turn into a WWE version of Bane.


The Shield already has a muscle guy who is more charismatic, no need for Rybotch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheGreatBanana said:


> If Ryback turns heel, what do you guys think of him joining the Shield? I think that would be intriguing, but what gets ne is Ryback being in their outfit. He'll turn into a WWE version of Bane.


no just no ryback is horrible the shield is fucking gold


----------



## Aynjehl

deathslayer said:


> The Shield already has a muscle guy who is more charismatic, no need for Rybotch.


I will forever be calling him "Rybotch" now. :lol


----------



## RatedR10

TheGreatBanana said:


> If Ryback turns heel, what do you guys think of him joining the Shield? I think that would be intriguing, but what gets ne is Ryback being in their outfit. He'll turn into a WWE version of Bane.


No, just no. The Shield is fine the way they are.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Lol appreciate the response. The two muscle men got me thinking and I though it wouldn't work. You enter the territory of taking away the aura of Roman Reigns, but in also highlight some of Rybacks weaknesses as a group member and maybe overshadowed by the others. 

Buts its just a interesting thought.


Anyways how would you guys react if Punk was their leader? You look at what Shield wears and compare it to Punks WWE 13 revolution advert, I think maybe.


----------



## RatedR10

LOL, just because of Punk's attire in the WWE 13 commercial, it doesn't mean anything. Fact is, The Shield doesn't NEED anyone to be revealed as a leader or join the group. They are fine the way they are.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

TheGreatBanana said:


> Lol appreciate the response. The two muscle men got me thinking and I though it wouldn't work. You enter the territory of taking away the aura of Roman Reigns, but in also highlight some of Rybacks weaknesses as a group member and maybe overshadowed by the others.
> 
> Buts its just a interesting thought.
> 
> 
> Anyways how would you guys react if Punk was their leader? You look at what Shield wears and compare it to Punks WWE 13 revolution advert, I think maybe.





















Suit means nothing i know the idea you are getting at but at this point shield don't need a leader they just beat the top 3 faces

just let this magic run for the next 8 months and we should get a NICE PAYOFF


----------



## hazuki

I don't think they really need a leader


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They don't.

As for singles matches, I would be fine but they would have to nearly almost win all their matches to keep the momentum going and IF they have to lose, then do it in a way that doesn't make them look like geeks.


----------



## Amber B

Punk has been the leader of two groups in WWE so far and they both failed. Why are people so desperate to add another member? Ambrose is their mouthpiece by default even if there isn't one dominant, leading member of the group. Got damn.


----------



## NeyNey

Finally, after 5 long days... I had the chance to watch EC... and Raw. :cena4

*AND OH MY FUCKING GOD!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:

What the fuck! 
How... how great is this?? 

I screamed so loud when they won their match against _"Superfriends"_ *JEZUZ*!!!!!!
All 3 of them did so many fucking great things... wtf.. that Spear from Reigns to Sheamus was just SICK! 
Everything Ambrose did was fantastic!!! 
And Rollins, damn!! :lol 
Screaming the whole time when he just stands in the corner of the ring waiting for a tag. 
It was so damn awesome and funny!!

Two wins in two days... It's unbelievable! :bateman



LovelyElle890 said:


> My MVP's are Ambrose and Reigns.
> 
> Ambrose for telling Sheamus to shut up and Reigns for spearing Sheamus through the barricade.
> 
> :angel


MY MVP IS SHEAMUS FOR SHOWING US AMBROSES FUCKING BEAUTIFUL MANLY HAIRY CHEST!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :datass :datass :datass Ambersgif.gif

Sheamus. Where ever you are, thank you so much. :vettel



Asenath said:


>


Besides the magic Ambrose does with his eyes, that Shieldmark is so fucking awesome. 
I wanna stand next to him and mark the fuck out with that guy. 



AntUK said:


>





Eddie Ray said:


>





Itami said:


>


Look people, this is pure beauty. 
This is beauty, this is magic, this is everyting I need. 
This is Dean Ambrose.
Your future Champ. 
Bow down, worthless slaves.

I'm so excited what's next.
I'm so.. I'm everything :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asenath

Oh, my god, NeyNey. Don't ever leave again.


----------



## Blood Bath

Rollins has the flying knee
Reigns has the spear

Now Ambrose needs to get a move


----------



## Asenath

Blood Bath said:


> Now Ambrose needs to get a move


This would be my vote:


----------



## Jamil

Fangirled like fvck when they won at EC, can't wait to see what comes of them in the near future.


----------



## DA

Spoiler






NeyNey said:


> Finally, after 5 long days... I had the chance to watch EC... and Raw. :cena4
> 
> *AND OH MY FUCKING GOD!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> What the fuck!
> How... how great is this??
> 
> I screamed so loud when they won their match against _"Superfriends"_ *JEZUZ*!!!!!!
> All 3 of them did so many fucking great things... wtf.. that Spear from Reigns to Sheamus was just SICK!
> Everything Ambrose did was fantastic!!!
> And Rollins, damn!! :lol
> Screaming the whole time when he just stands in the corner of the ring waiting for a tag.
> It was so damn awesome and funny!!
> 
> Two wins in two days... It's unbelievable! :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> MY MVP IS SHEAMUS FOR SHOWING US AMBROSES FUCKING BEAUTIFUL MANLY HAIRY CHEST!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :datass :datass :datass Ambersgif.gif
> 
> Sheamus. Where ever you are, thank you so much. :vettel
> 
> 
> Besides the magic Ambrose does with his eyes, that Shieldmark is so fucking awesome.
> I wanna stand next to him and mark the fuck out with that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look people, this is pure beauty.
> This is beauty, this is magic, this is everyting I need.
> This is Dean Ambrose.
> Your future Champ.
> Bow down, worthless slaves.
> 
> I'm so excited what's next.
> I'm so.. I'm everything :mark: :mark: :mark:






Proof why The Shield Thread is the best thread on this forum. Dat Positivity :bateman


----------



## Asenath

This thread is case-in-point as to why the WWE should chase the fangirl dollar. Catered-to fangirls go to shows, buy merch, indoctrinate their non-fannish friends, social media EVERYTHING, and make 300 page threads about teams that have had three matches on TV in their entire history.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go find pictures for a Brad Maddox's ass thread.


----------



## Blommen

seriously, how many girls are in this thread? just out of curiosity 'cause i alway figured it pretty much a sausage thread by default since, let's be honest people, it's wrestling. But goddamn there seems to be a lot people in here of the fairer sex. can we get a count going?

man.


----------



## Asenath

Forum fandom is a man party because of the medium. Get on tumblr or livejournal (back in the day) or some of the other social networks where women like to congregate, where there isn't dudebro culture everywhere, and prepare to be amazed at who's watching wrestling.

(For the purposes of your survey, I am a lady.)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NeyNey said:


> Look people, this is pure beauty.
> This is beauty, this is magic, this is everyting I need.
> This is Dean Ambrose.
> Your future Champ.
> Bow down, worthless slaves.
> 
> I'm so excited what's next.
> I'm so.. I'm everything :mark: :mark: :mark:


Welcome Back 

And that is 1 thing we can all agree on.


----------



## AntUK

NeyNey said:


> Look people, this is pure beauty.
> This is beauty, this is magic, this is everyting I need.
> This is Dean Ambrose.
> Your future Champ.
> Bow down, worthless slaves.
> 
> I'm so excited what's next.
> I'm so.. I'm everything :mark: :mark: :mark:




I think someone may have been excited a little



> that Shieldmark is so fucking awesome.
> I wanna stand next to him and mark the fuck out with that guy.


imagine that though you go to the show not expecting anythung and then their music hits and there they are next to you! :mark: it would be awesome


----------



## Coffey

What if Batista is the leader of The Shield?


----------



## Asenath

Walk-In said:


> What if Batista is the leader of The Shield?












No, but seriously. No gods, no masters. No Ryback. No Big Dave. No Kevin Nash's Gimpy Chicken Leg. STAHP.

AND ALSO WHAT IS THAT AWFUL WORM THING BURROWING IN BATISTA'S ARM? ACK!


----------



## Blommen

There are some freaky vein shit going on with Big Daves arms man


----------



## Soulrollins

I really was thinking that ambrose is overrated by IWC.... but really.... The guy is a freak haha.


----------



## Asenath

We told you so.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

For the last time, The Shield does not need a leader!

But Gawd damn Batista's veins. That's just weird.


----------



## shought321

Asenath said:


> We told you so.


Do you want a medal?


----------



## krillep

HAHAHA

The Shield is so lame.

So lame. 

The Shield sucks big time and dont have mainstream appeal at all.


----------



## DA

unk2


----------



## Blommen

krillep said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> The Shield is so lame.
> 
> So lame.
> 
> The Shield sucks big time and dont have mainstream appeal at all.


why don't you do your surroundings a favor and go play in traffic? it's a hell of a lot better than trying to pathetically troll a thread where everyone is enjoying themselves, which is damn rare on any internet forum.


----------



## Neil_totally

has anyone got any links to videos of Ambrose doing the cross face chicken wing?


----------



## Asenath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jvm_9WpjcY

At the 3:03 mark.


----------



## Kratosx23

krillep said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> The Shield is so lame.
> 
> So lame.
> 
> The Shield sucks big time and dont have mainstream appeal at all.


That's exactly why they don't suck. We need more acts targeted at specific fans, you know, people with actual standards and taste, instead of the mindless sheep dancing in their Cenation hats and wristbands and Team Bring It shirt while Baby plays on their iPhone.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's exactly why they don't suck. We need more acts targeted at specific fans, you know, people with actual standards and taste, instead of the mindless sheep dancing in their Cenation hats and wristbands and Team Bring It shirt while Baby plays on their iPhone.


Agreed 100%. Just because a lot of casuals don't understand what talent is doesn't mean the people who do should have to suffer. I suppose wwe agrees with us and this is why guys like Punk, The Shield, etc. are being prominately featured.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's exactly why they don't suck. We need more acts targeted at specific fans, you know, people with actual standards and taste, instead of the mindless sheep dancing in their Cenation hats and wristbands and Team Bring It shirt while Baby plays on their iPhone.


You inadvertently raised a really good point. Back in the 90s, I watched some wrestling documentary -- I don't remember what the name of it was. And one of the guys said something to the effect of _Every one of those guys in the locker room is somebody's favorite wrestler._

With the internet, on-demand video, and discussion boards, the WWE's expectation that everybody will be in love with the 3 top faces and hate their corresponding heels seems a little . . . old media. People are going to seek out *their guy* and his work. Whether that means fancaps from house shows or whatever, people have more access to more material IMMEDIATELY. And yet, we're getting the same stale matches over and over on TV.

There's nothing wrong with being a Cena fan, but if that's all that's being advertised, the WWE is missing a huge chunk of income.


----------



## checkcola

Asenath said:


> This thread is case-in-point as to why the WWE should chase the fangirl dollar. Catered-to fangirls go to shows, buy merch, indoctrinate their non-fannish friends, social media EVERYTHING, and make 300 page threads about teams that have had three matches on TV in their entire history.


I've noticed a lot of Shield fan girling on Tumblr for the Shield, as well.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

checkcola said:


> I've noticed a lot of Shield fan girling on Tumblr for the Shield, as well.


now just think of Ambrose Sex Face


----------



## Bearodactyl

Tumblr is Shield gif heaven, I just found out #boknows http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/the shield


----------



## The Smark One

NeyNey said:


> Finally, after 5 long days... I had the chance to watch EC... and Raw. :cena4
> 
> *AND OH MY FUCKING GOD!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> What the fuck!
> How... how great is this??
> 
> I screamed so loud when they won their match against _"Superfriends"_ *JEZUZ*!!!!!!
> All 3 of them did so many fucking great things... wtf.. that Spear from Reigns to Sheamus was just SICK!
> Everything Ambrose did was fantastic!!!
> And Rollins, damn!! :lol
> Screaming the whole time when he just stands in the corner of the ring waiting for a tag.
> It was so damn awesome and funny!!
> 
> Two wins in two days... It's unbelievable! :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> MY MVP IS SHEAMUS FOR SHOWING US AMBROSES FUCKING BEAUTIFUL MANLY HAIRY CHEST!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :datass :datass :datass Ambersgif.gif
> 
> Sheamus. Where ever you are, thank you so much. :vettel
> 
> 
> Besides the magic Ambrose does with his eyes, that Shieldmark is so fucking awesome.
> I wanna stand next to him and mark the fuck out with that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look people, this is pure beauty.
> This is beauty, this is magic, this is everyting I need.
> This is Dean Ambrose.
> Your future Champ.
> Bow down, worthless slaves.
> 
> I'm so excited what's next.
> I'm so.. I'm everything :mark: :mark: :mark:


Where have you been all my life??? :ambrose


----------



## Cmpunk91

Dean Ambrose Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are all future wwe champions. Can't wait to see them individually fighting with punk for the wwe title!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cmpunk91 said:


> Dean Ambrose Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are all future wwe champions. Can't wait to see them individually fighting with punk for the wwe title!


Jericho
DB(needs pushed more)
Punk
Ziggler(needs pushed more)
Antonio Cesaro(needs pushed more)
ADR
Henry

All would be great matches for any member of the shield


----------



## AntUK

Bearodactyl said:


> Tumblr is Shield gif heaven, I just found out #boknows http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/the shield












dat selling


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

AntUK said:


> dat selling


Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it he's just that good


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it *he's just that good*


At anal?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Mr. Ziggles said:


> At anal?


LOL  Maybe who knows


----------



## The Smark One

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it he's just that good


Too far bro.


----------



## Amber B

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it he's just that good











Tmi...just...tmi

And people still bitch about my comments towards them.


----------



## SJP

You know how I feel about this!!...Cena Heel turn Mania...leader of the Shield...end of.


----------



## Asenath

Get out.


----------



## checkcola

You know, I kind of think if Cena did turn heel, nothing would change. He'd still smile, his promos would piss off smarks, and the kids would still love him. The Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants would not go away.


----------



## SJP

Asenath said:


> Get out.


Care to explain? That is a silly responce..my statement still stands.


----------



## Asenath

And your standing by it doesn't make it any less retarded. 

There is nothing in the canon of literary and dramaturgical precedent, in all the stories, in all the world, that would make anyone think that John Cena joining The Shield made any kind of good damn sense.

John Cena being the leader would be unthinkable levels of fuckery.

Good day, sir.


----------



## SJP

Asenath said:


> And your standing by it doesn't make it any less retarded.
> 
> There is nothing in the canon of literary and dramaturgical precedent, in all the stories, in all the world, that would make anyone think that John Cena joining The Shield made any kind of good damn sense.
> 
> John Cena being the leader would be unthinkable levels of fuckery.
> 
> Good day, sir.


You know that surprising the audience was once used all the time...  Cena as the leader would be one of them epic moments that people actually remember of this era.

In defense, I actually think in past weeks..Cena has been weak and stood in the background of Shield attacks..Watch it back.


----------



## TankOfRate

Blommen said:


> seriously, how many girls are in this thread? just out of curiosity 'cause i alway figured it pretty much a sausage thread by default since, let's be honest people, it's wrestling. But goddamn there seems to be a lot people in here of the fairer sex. can we get a count going?
> 
> man.


HOLLA

I love threads like these. Wrestling fans (dudes in particular) are at their best when they're collectively circle-jerking. It's like being in the Dean Ambrose/Shield tag on Tumblr but with more sexual tension and anal discussion. I love it. Thank goodness for these little corners of sanity/fuckery away from all the complaining and general boring nonsense. 

The Shield are fucking fantastic. I cannot believe they've been on TV for what, three months now, and they've yet to be fucked up. That has GOT to be a record. But yeah, collection of thoughts:

-Really surprised with how... _good_ they've been. Ambrose is clearly a goldmine, but Reigns and Rollins have really been shining lately. Not just in the ring, but just in their general demeanor. I've always been worried about Rollin's capabilities, but he's really been surprising me. Seems so comfortable and natural lately, which couldn't really have been said about him this time two years ago. Developmental really did him wonders. And I've never really been that interested in Reigns, but damn, he's got my attention. Not too sure how I feel about his ring work, but as the hothead muscle of the group, he's doing a great job. Got a great badass feel about him. And Ambrose... oh Ambrose. Just head and shoulders above the rest of the roster, it's unreal.

-Also pleasantly surprised with how well they're working as a unit! I know people were clamoring for Kassius Ohno in Reigns' spot, but I am SO glad that didn't happen. There's a pretty interesting dynamic between the three of them, in that you know that they're so different and have extremely different things to offer, but they just mesh so well that you forget they've only been teaming up since November/December. Their chemistry is amazing, I would never have thought they'd be so good together. Rollins/Ambrose in particular are the ship that sailed a thousand seas, forrealz. Their bromance gives me life. They're probably going to win the tag team championships and I cannot wait to see how that plays out. Everyone whines about singles competition, but these guys definitely work too well together to be thrown into that mess of a midcard/upper card right now.

-And just in general this little thing they've got going is just... really good. Pretty much the only segments I bother to check out these days. Their booking's been fantastic, I just hope they keep it up. There's no point going down the singles route yet, they need to be used as a unit for the time being as that is where their allure is. I think that would be tarnished if they were to start having singles matches. Just keep them out there doing their thing. Wrestling occasionally, cutting promos, interfering, generally causing a ruckus. Oh and oh god no more members. They just need to stay as they are. Don't try to fix what ain't broken. They fucked up Nexus by interchanging bodies constantly and weakening them as a team through all the singles competition/integration with the rest of the roster. The Shield needs to stay this mysterious group of bandits. 

(but i am totally prepared for an Ambrose/AJ crazy fuckery pairing. kidding. i think.)


----------



## WolfyGC

After the elimination chamber Roman Reigns has impressed me the most by far, Ambrose is a very close second but that is not to say Rollins is bad, he is great, they all are.


----------



## Davion McCool

TankOfRate said:


> HOLLA
> The Shield are fucking fantastic. I cannot believe they've been on TV for what, three months now, and they've yet to be fucked up. That has GOT to be a record.


Totes. So, so many times in the past, the WWE has booked matches like at TCL or Elimination Chamber where they had the opportunity to put over new, upcoming talent over an established star. WWE have a brilliant track record of setting things up perfectly and then ruining the momentum with "Lol HHH/Cena wins". It's actually quite staggering to see them do it right for a change. The Shield being put over as a -unit-, that can take on even the biggest stars due to their teamwork and ruthlessness. WWE booked Sheamus, Ryback and Cena _losing clean_, the thing they have always been afraid to book, and look what happened. The world didn't end. Those three still look amazingly strong. But they just went a HUGE way towards establishing new major stars. They are building believability in these guys for the audience, the thing we are always whining at creative for _never doing._ It's a story that -isn't- "cowardly heel uses numbers/cheating to win". It's something different. Halle-fucking-lujah, ey guys?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins is the most impressive to me.


----------



## #Mark

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it he's just that good


Dude.. :mcgee3


----------



## Dean/Moxley

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose could sell me anal and i would buy it he's just that good


Did not know that was your 'thang'...


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> HOLLA
> 
> I love threads like these. Wrestling fans (dudes in particular) are at their best when they're collectively circle-jerking. It's like being in the Dean Ambrose/Shield tag on Tumblr but with more sexual tension and anal discussion. I love it. Thank goodness for these little corners of sanity/fuckery away from all the complaining and general boring nonsense.
> 
> The Shield are fucking fantastic. I cannot believe they've been on TV for what, three months now, and they've yet to be fucked up. That has GOT to be a record. But yeah, collection of thoughts:
> 
> -Really surprised with how... _good_ they've been. Ambrose is clearly a goldmine, but Reigns and Rollins have really been shining lately. Not just in the ring, but just in their general demeanor. I've always been worried about Rollin's capabilities, but he's really been surprising me. Seems so comfortable and natural lately, which couldn't really have been said about him this time two years ago. Developmental really did him wonders. And I've never really been that interested in Reigns, but damn, he's got my attention. Not too sure how I feel about his ring work, but as the hothead muscle of the group, he's doing a great job. Got a great badass feel about him. And Ambrose... oh Ambrose. Just head and shoulders above the rest of the roster, it's unreal.
> 
> -Also pleasantly surprised with how well they're working as a unit! I know people were clamoring for Kassius Ohno in Reigns' spot, but I am SO glad that didn't happen. There's a pretty interesting dynamic between the three of them, in that you know that they're so different and have extremely different things to offer, but they just mesh so well that you forget they've only been teaming up since November/December. Their chemistry is amazing, I would never have thought they'd be so good together. Rollins/Ambrose in particular are the ship that sailed a thousand seas, forrealz. Their bromance gives me life. They're probably going to win the tag team championships and I cannot wait to see how that plays out. Everyone whines about singles competition, but these guys definitely work too well together to be thrown into that mess of a midcard/upper card right now.
> 
> -And just in general this little thing they've got going is just... really good. Pretty much the only segments I bother to check out these days. Their booking's been fantastic, I just hope they keep it up. There's no point going down the singles route yet, they need to be used as a unit for the time being as that is where their allure is. I think that would be tarnished if they were to start having singles matches. Just keep them out there doing their thing. Wrestling occasionally, cutting promos, interfering, generally causing a ruckus. Oh and oh god no more members. They just need to stay as they are. Don't try to fix what ain't broken. They fucked up Nexus by interchanging bodies constantly and weakening them as a team through all the singles competition/integration with the rest of the roster. The Shield needs to stay this mysterious group of bandits.
> 
> (but i am totally prepared for an Ambrose/AJ crazy fuckery pairing. kidding. i think.)



WHERE IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN ALL THIS TIME?


----------



## LovelyElle890

I do enjoy The Shield so much. As a Sheamus fan, I appreciate the fact that The Shield beats into him so mercilessly. It brings me joy.

:angel


----------



## Jingoro

best thing in the wwe by a lot. probably the only thing that's keeping me for quitting wrestling for good.


----------



## TankOfRate

Davion McCool said:


> Totes. So, so many times in the past, the WWE has booked matches like at TCL or Elimination Chamber where they had the opportunity to put over new, upcoming talent over an established star. WWE have a brilliant track record of setting things up perfectly and then ruining the momentum with "Lol HHH/Cena wins". It's actually quite staggering to see them do it right for a change. The Shield being put over as a -unit-, that can take on even the biggest stars due to their teamwork and ruthlessness. WWE booked Sheamus, Ryback and Cena _losing clean_, the thing they have always been afraid to book, and look what happened. The world didn't end. Those three still look amazingly strong. But they just went a HUGE way towards establishing new major stars. They are building believability in these guys for the audience, the thing we are always whining at creative for _never doing._ It's a story that -isn't- "cowardly heel uses numbers/cheating to win". It's something different. Halle-fucking-lujah, ey guys?


Yeah, it does seem they've learned from the Nexus mistake. Ryback, Cena and Sheamus getting beat by them does nothing more than make them stronger as babyfaces and The Shield stronger as heels. And that is all I ask for. That's why I'm not sure about them throwing them into singles competition yet. 



Amber B said:


> WHERE IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN ALL THIS TIME?


Busy in the real world/hiding out from the appalling state of WWE rn/silently lol-ing in the background at all the outrage at EVERYTHING amongst the IWC/In Dean Ambrose's bed/etc- take your pick


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Can we please stop talking about who we hope their leader is?!
They don't need a leader because whatever they're doing right now without a leader is clearly working.
There is not a single person that would make sense as the leader of The Shield.

Lets just enjoy the ride.
Enjoy The Shield winning the Tag Team Championships
Enjoy the impending MOTY-match between Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho
Enjoy seeing two of IWC's indie-darlings on "The Grandest Stage Of Them All"
Enjoy watching Roman Reigns go from inexperienced to a professional before your very eyes.
And somewhere down the road, enjoy the awesomeness that is a war of words between Dean Ambrose and Vince McMahon.


----------



## ted316

Shield are best thing in WWE right now. Who the hell is doing the writing for them? Give him a pay rise!!!!

While most writers are there thinking about how they can turn a story into another win for Cena someone at WWE is actually building the Shield to be damn awesome!

I am really liking the quick tags they're doing where two of them rush the ring at the same time. So many things they're doing seem like they're new and is a breath of fresh air to me!

Believe in the shield!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

ted316 said:


> Shield are best thing in WWE right now. Who the hell is doing the writing for them? Give him a pay rise!!!!
> 
> While most writers are there thinking about how they can turn a story into another win for Cena someone at WWE is actually building the Shield to be damn awesome!
> 
> I am really liking the quick tags they're doing where two of them rush the ring at the same time. So many things they're doing seem like they're new and is a breath of fresh air to me!
> 
> Believe in the shield!!


My guess would be the same person who is doing the zeb/swagger writing 

and i agree it's great to see booking done correct


----------



## kendoo

Dean/Moxley said:


> Did not know that was your 'thang'...




hahaha that kurt angle gif is quality


----------



## Smoogle

Dean/Moxley said:


> Did not know that was your 'thang'...


god damn kurt angle was a funny bastard


----------



## ted316

Smoogle said:


> god damn kurt angle was a funny bastard


Scary how long I have spent mesmerized by the awesomeness of this gif


----------



## ellthom

Dean/Moxley said:


> Did not know that was your 'thang'...


Someones gota make that into a "Haters Gonna Hate" gif


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'm getting Ambrose withdrawal symptoms again...strikes me every sunday evening...


----------



## Dean/Moxley

ellthom said:


> Someones gota make that into a "Haters Gonna Hate" gif










Normal.








With effects.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Ah Kurt Angle was a gem. You just don't get performers like that anymore.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Ah Kurt Angle was gem. You just don't get performers like that anymore.


I agree. Excellent in-ring performer, entertainer, etc. Unfortunately.. he has had a bit of outside the ring issues.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Dean/Moxley said:


> I agree. Excellent in-ring performer, entertainer, etc. Unfortunately.. he has had a bit of outside the ring issues.


The total package, the first total package since Randy Savage. It's a shame his drug issues held him back, but despite it he was truly amazing. 

If the Shield had a guy like Kurt Angle on board with them then I wouldn't even be debating which of the Shield would be the breakout star.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eddie Ray said:


> i'm getting Ambrose withdrawal symptoms again...strikes me every sunday evening...


I know how you feel.

Usually I'm better if they appear on SD, but since they didn't I'm itching for Monday to come already.


----------



## kendoo

Dean/Moxley said:


> Normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With effects.


You wouldn't happen to know what show/date that gif was made do you, I would love to watch that entrance


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

kendoo said:


> You wouldn't happen to know what show/date that gif was made do you, I would love to watch that entrance


March 24, 2005 on Smackdown

It was on top 50 omg moments or something, doesn't show full entrance.


----------



## Asenath

kendoo said:


> You wouldn't happen to know what show/date that gif was made do you, I would love to watch that entrance


That was from the episode where he sang the 'Sexy Kurt' song.


----------



## GfromCows

First, this being my first post, and being a lurker for a long time, I can honestly say I've read every page of this. lol It's crazy to me how, this forum is actually full of mature, logical discussion, whereas other forums I've been apart of is generally full of trolls and pre teens, so props to this whole forum, but this thread in particular.

Anyway, with Mania coming along, and The Shield being undefeated, ALL clean victories as well, it just makes me wonder what they're going to do at Mania. I mean, there is the chance that they take the big loss at Mania, but the more I think about it, the more I kind of doubt it.

Clearly there's alot of faith in these guys, and not just Ambrose. Who most people thought was going to be THE man of the group. I know people were bitter when Hero wasn't apart of the group ( I admittedly being one of them) but Roman just showing up every week getting better and better, and with Rollins actually coming off comfortable on the mic for a change, as a poster said earlier, the dynamic between all three is so unique and different, yet they all mesh so well. It's just flat out amazing.

It seems we may be getting Sheamus vs Wade at Mania, so Sheamus isn't going to be apart of the Shield's Mania act. Cena clearly has the Rock and Punk to deal with, but I wouldn't rule out Cena going heel on the grandest stage with The Shields help. (I'll explain my reasoning if it's wanted  ) And Ryback has lost so much steam falling to the Shield three times in a row. So unless they make yet another super team, I don't see Ryback being in Shield Mania act either.

This might be crazy farfetched, but if you take what we know, about the WWE, and every report we've ever had ever, at this time of year, when it comes to a certain Deadman. ("This is his last year" "He won't retire until The Streak Ends" "The person who ends the streak needs to be young so they can get over" blah blah blah"

And with Taker randomly coming back at a House Show, and you take the amount of Faith it seems WWE has in The Shield, who says ONE person needs to end the streak? What if The Shield ends the streak? Taker gets to retire, putting over three of the potential faces of the company in the next few years. All three members of the Shield are made men, even AFTER the disband, and even more heat falls on The Shield, which puts them practically at Legend status, meaning ANOTHER team of young guys, can be the ones to finally break the Shield, and it means something.

After the Shields first loss, tension boils, and friction starts. They get on the same page, try again, but Roman is the badass asshole here, he ditches The Shield mid match. And they fail again. Roman leaving shows the role he played being as one of the most important roles, the muscle. Without muscle, you have a high flyer, and a sociopath. That friction begins there, Ambrose snaps on cue, and mauls Rollins to death, and all three have their next step characters.

Reigns-Knows he's the muscle, cares only about himself, but people like him cause he's intense. Roman is your tweener.

Ambrose - He gets to be vintage Jon Moxley, clearly he's your heel.

Rollins - Poor baby face Rollins, Jeff Hardy of 2013 if you will, only much more comfortable on the mic. He's your babyface.


----------



## Amber B

Nice first post. I actually wouldn't mind Taker vs The Shield at Mania. They (the commentators) keep mentioning how no matter the combination put in front of them, the Shield always comes out on top and they question what man can stop them. 

If it isn't this guy:









Then I really wouldn't mind it being Taker who will go out of his way to make all three of them look like stars. I'm all for it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Amber B said:


> Nice first post. I actually wouldn't mind Taker vs The Shield at Mania. They (the commentators) keep mentioning how no matter the combination put in front of them, the Shield always comes out on top and they question what man can stop them.
> 
> If it isn't this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I really wouldn't mind it being Taker who will go out of his way to make all three of them look like stars. I'm all for it.


i feel it would need to be Undertaker & Kane & DB VS Shield (that way you also build on db/kane feud Kane blaming DB for making him weak and forgetting he's a monster And Taker Reminding him what he really is)

because 3 on 1 isn't really a match


----------



## GfromCows

The only issue with 3 on 3 is if Shield wins, it means nothing, because it's not really beating Taker at Mania, you know? In the hardcore fans life, The Undertaker is like Jesus, regardless of what the IWC knows.


----------



## AntUK

GfromCows said:


> It's crazy to me how, this forum is actually full of mature, logical discussion,


This THREAD, this forum....often has the opposite in abundance


----------



## GfromCows

AntUK said:


> This THREAD, this forum....often has the opposite in abundance


Well I figured as much from this thread anyway. ^_^ Hopefully it stays hot.


----------



## THANOS

GfromCows said:


> Well I figured as much from this thread anyway. ^_^ Hopefully it stays hot.


Excellent first post man! Well thought out storyline with long term potential. If it happened the way you mentioned it I'd love it! Regardless of who actually pins Taker they can all claim to have ended the streak as a unit which will put over those 3 for the rest of their careers.


----------



## Aynjehl

Asenath said:


> That was from the episode where he sang the 'Sexy Kurt' song.


I came on here to take a study break (taking the Bar exam on Tuesday), and saw this video. Definitely made my night! In related sad news, that means I'm going to miss Raw tomorrow night, so no Shield for me until at least Thursday. Don't these people know I have other priorities!?


----------



## Itami

Wow, people are actually interested to see a 3 on 1 match between Shield/Taker to end the streak? Okey then... that makes zero sense to me, but hey.

Most logical and what I'd prefer is a simple a tag team match 2 on 2, either Shield or Hell No as champions facing each other. Although I get the feeling Shield will be champions heading into WM to face Ryback/Sheamus where Ryback ultimately turns heel.


----------



## The Smark One

Itami said:


> Wow, people are actually interested to see a 3 on 1 match between Shield/Taker to end the streak? Okey then... that makes zero sense to me, but hey.
> 
> Most logical and what I'd prefer is a simple a tag team match 2 on 2, either Shield or Hell No as champions facing each other. Although I get the feeling Shield will be champions heading into WM to face Ryback/Sheamus where Ryback ultimately turns heel.


Im following you on this one but what would the third member of the shield do? be in there corner?


----------



## Itami

The Smark One said:


> Im following you on this one but what would the third member of the shield do? be in there corner?


Sure, either Ambrose or Reigns can be in the distracting role. Why always 3 on 3?

OR you give the spot to Reigns and let Ambrose do a little segment with Foley where they go back and forth and you can have a face who doesn't have a match come out to save Foley. (kinda like Eugene/Hassan/Hogan) Maybe Santino, and Ambrose can beat him up, and afterwards look at Foley and just leave thinking he's not even worth it, whatevs. I dunno, something like that. I'm still high on a program between them without Foley having a match... this gives Ambrose great chance to build his character in front of the WWE audience. That's just me though.


----------



## The Smark One

Itami said:


> Sure, either Ambrose or Reigns can be in the distracting role. Why always 3 on 3?
> 
> OR you give the spot to Reigns and let Ambrose do a little segment with Foley where they go back and forth and you can have a face who doesn't have a match come out to save Foley. (kinda like Eugene/Hassan/Hogan) Maybe Santino, and Ambrose can beat him up, and afterwards look at Foley and just leave thinking he's not even worth it, whatevs. I dunno, something like that. I'm still high on a program between them without Foley having a match... this gives Ambrose great chance to build his character in front of the WWE audience. That's just me though.


Why not make Y2J do what he does best...put over new young talent against the odd man thats not in the tag match against team hell no .


----------



## Itami

Sure, that'd be great too. I just don't see it happening with Ziggler being around. 

Maybe Orton can have a singles match with one of them too, but I dunno if it could work without it coming off forced. That's the thing, being involved in tag tam matches makes sense because they've already touched on it, but singles matches might not be a good idea unless it's a personal thing that the crowd can genuinely care for. If they go 100% then I'm all for it.


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> Excellent first post man! Well thought out storyline with long term potential. If it happened the way you mentioned it I'd love it! Regardless of who actually pins Taker they can all claim to have ended the streak as a unit which will put over those 3 for the rest of their careers.


I wouldn't want them to end the streak but they'll still look good in defeat. Taker fucks off for another year and the Shield gets their shine despite coming up short.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I wouldn't mind a Shield/Taker match. If booked right, they can highlight all their strengths and it could really make for a great match.


----------



## Blood Bath

How about a 3 on 1 guantlet

Rollins starts
Reigns comes in next
Ambrose finishes

they all get a shot at Taker, whom they push to the limit and come so close to beating him

they all get even more over, streak goes on


----------



## Itami

Problem with a match like this is that 3 guys should be able to beat up 1 guy, even if it's Taker. On the other side the streak shouldn't end either. Also lastly, handicapped matches fucking suck. Why you guys would like a match like this is beyond me.


----------



## TAR

HBK and Triple H vs The Shield. That'd be my dream match for The Shield right there.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

*Team Hell No vs. Rollins & Reigns (with Ambrose in their corner)
Chris Jericho vs. Dean Ambrose
*
Somebody pointed out that Jericho is likely facing Dolph, but I think Ziggler's stock went up after Jack Swagger used his for rolling-paper.


----------



## Cmpunk91

At wrestlemania it should be the shield against the new age outlaws and hhh in 6 man tag ! With shield going over dammit!


----------



## King187

I don't understand how losing a 3 on 1 would help the Shield at all. It actually makes everyone look like huge pansies.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

If the shield ever do go over Taker, wouldn't it be more logical to be at wrestlemania 30? First point is that Taker and the streak is a huge attraction and has a big place in wrestlemania history. Taker should retire at 30 as it's the 30th anniversary! My second main point is that the shield don't need this big win yet, believe me. If they were to defeat Taker, yes it would make them seem unstoppable but really whoever they feuded with after would fall flat compared to ending the streak. At Mania 29 I believe it should be somewhere on the lines of Reigns and Rollins taking on Hell NO(if you want a hell no 1 v 1 match-up you could have the gm vacate the titles because they ain't defending or being a team). If the titles were vacated I'd make it a tag turmoil match and start the shield off against say clay and tensai and have them knock them off. Then have them dominate all the remaining teams ending with a close match up against the uso's. Now to Ambrose, you could have him be in the turmoil by having the shield swap around partners in between each team and say that it isn't breaking the rules(would get them heat) or you could have him in a personal feud, but I only would suggest that if they make it so that the casuals can also emotionally invest in it and let Ambrose show off more glimpses of his 'crazy' side, maybe have him get a DQ and go berserk with a chair.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'd pay good money to see Ambrose vs Taker...


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cookie Monster said:


>


I Love It got the Raw Is War Feel to it


----------



## kendoo

Asenath said:


> That was from the episode where he sang the 'Sexy Kurt' song.


haha nice1 dude, repped


----------



## The Smark One

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd pay good money to see Ambrose vs Taker...


By good money i mean my left nut.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd pay good money to see Ambrose vs Taker...


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Asenath

I feel like the Shield getting their Wrestlemania moment against some old-ass dudes like the NAO would be so anticlimactic that I would punt my computer desk. Certainly Taker is off the table - you'd have two very excellent ring guys and one competent big guy having to finesse a match so they don't injure an aging and ailing icon. That's no good. 

At this point, they have a month to build up a cohesive face team that can work together and co-ordinate as a real, strategy using team. It should be new guys, guys who deserve a come-up in the world, who haven't been laboring in the Midcard Mafia for eternity. Thus, six new guys instead of three get put over on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> I feel like the Shield getting their Wrestlemania moment against some old-ass dudes like the NAO would be so anticlimactic that I would punt my computer desk. Certainly Taker is off the table - you'd have two very excellent ring guys and one competent big guy having to finesse a match so they don't injure an aging and ailing icon. That's no good.
> 
> At this point, they have a month to build up a cohesive face team that can work together and co-ordinate as a real, strategy using team. It should be new guys, guys who deserve a come-up in the world, who haven't been laboring in the Midcard Mafia for eternity. Thus, six new guys instead of three get put over on the grandest stage of them all.


i feel 1 on 1 matches is the way to go at WM i mean super friends cant beat them how is any other team apart from maybe taker,kane,db Ment to beat them.

If they got 1 on 1 matches and all went over it would be another step in the right direction showing they are also great at singles matches and are a threat towards everyone


----------



## Asenath

Reigns isn't good enough for a singles match at WM.

There. I said it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> Reigns isn't good enough for a singles match at WM.
> 
> There. I said it.


Sheamus/ryback could work  nice short match


----------



## Eddie Ray

RaneGaming said:


> Sheamus/ryback could work  nice short match


i'd get gassed just watching them.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Reigns isn't good enough for a singles match at WM.
> 
> There. I said it.


he isn't good enough for a singles match on RAW let alone WM. he is far too green.


----------



## Robcore™

Asenath said:


> I feel like the Shield getting their Wrestlemania moment against some old-ass dudes like the NAO would be so anticlimactic that I would punt my computer desk. Certainly Taker is off the table - you'd have two very excellent ring guys and one competent big guy having to finesse a match so they don't injure an aging and ailing icon. That's no good.
> 
> At this point, they have a month to build up a cohesive face team that can work together and co-ordinate as a real, strategy using team. It should be new guys, guys who deserve a come-up in the world, who haven't been laboring in the Midcard Mafia for eternity. Thus, six new guys instead of three get put over on the grandest stage of them all.


I'm the opposite. At the moment it feels like they're putting a few Wrestlers together who they don't have current plans for in order to give them something to do, namely Sheamus, Ryback, Jericho and Orton who aren't in fueds or in matches for the belt. Providing the New Age Outlaws can still go, along with X-Pac or HHH, I don't see why it'd be an anticlimax at all, there would be intrigue to see whether they can still go which'd translate as good exposure to the casuals who haven't yet seen the Shield, which always happens at Wrestlemania time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Eddie Ray said:


> he isn't good enough for a singles match on RAW let alone WM. he is far too green.


oh i agree  he needs work 
maybe just Ambrose in a singles match (and other 2 can go for tag titles) 

I Really want to see Ambrose vs Y2J


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Easy way to get these guys involved at Wrestlemania.

1) Build an Ambrose/Jericho feud
2) Have Kane and Bryan turn on each other or build extreme tension, have them face off against Sheamus/Ryback one night and have the two super faces win the tag titles.
3) Set up Reigns/Rollins vs Sheamus/Ryback at WM for the belts.

Kane vs Bryan
Ambrose vs Y2J
Reigns/Rollins vs Sheamus/Ryback

nice little undercard created right there.


----------



## Hera

Hope we get a little more direction on where they are going with The Shield on Smackdown. 
And 1 on 1 matches will never work because there's not enough room on the card for all of them to get that. It's going to be another 3 on 3. I can't see WWE wanting to break them up in any way until after Mania.


----------



## THANOS

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Easy way to get these guys involved at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 1) Build an Ambrose/Jericho feud
> 2) Have Kane and Bryan turn on each other or build extreme tension, have them face off against *Orton*/Ryback one night and have the two super faces win the tag titles.
> 3) Set up Reigns/Rollins vs *Orton*/Ryback at WM for the belts.
> 
> Kane vs Bryan
> Ambrose vs Y2J
> Reigns/Rollins vs *Orton*/Ryback
> 
> nice little undercard created right there.


Just replace Sheamus with Orton since it looks like Sheamus will be wrestling Barrett and you got yourself a great possibility!


----------



## Itami

The bromance is alive and well <3

Enjoyed their promo tonight. Loved Ambrose' calm delivery at the beginning. Seth sounded good too, although I think he still needs to find his own niche as he sounds a lot like Ambrose. At least to me. And Reigns... well, he looked very impressive.


----------



## iamnotanugget

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Reigns did a lot better in this live promo. Didn't scream anything, had the right tone. 

As for Seth....you'll get there honey.

And can I just say that Dean look especially fine tonight (when does the son ova bitch not?) maybe it was the way he slicked his hair.

And I love how after Randy did his drive-by Ambrose wasn't even mad, he was all chill probably thinking to himself "You will get yours Viper"


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, Reigns was pretty good on the mic I thought. Short and to the point. 

Ambrose was brilliant as usual. Fed up with people saying he's over acting or overdoing it. It's called 'making an effort' you twats, get used to it.

Rollins is still pretty good on the mic but there were points he sounded like a whiny 16 year old.

I just hope and pray we don't get another fucking six man at WM.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Yeah, Reigns was pretty good on the mic I thought. Short and to the point.
> 
> Ambrose was brilliant as usual. Fed up with people saying he's over acting or overdoing it. It's called 'making an effort' you twats, get used to it.
> 
> Rollins is still pretty good on the mic but there were points he sounded like a whiny 16 year old.
> 
> I just hope and pray we don't get another fucking six man at WM.


I was actually hoping Taker would appear.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## CM Jewels

Rollins is missing an intangible on the mic, but he's not bad though. 

Hopefully he finds his comfort zone soon.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Next week. Next week.

Maybe.

:vince MARK. People know you're coming back, stay at home dammit.
:taker But I just wanna wrassle!


----------



## rbhayek

The Shield is great as always.


----------



## DogSaget

Rollins sounded a bit like jericho


----------



## Naman

Rollins has REALLY turned me into a fan of his. His mic work has been top-notch. They haven't been on Ambrose's level of course, but that's cause Dean is a freak of nature when it comes to promos. Methinks Ambrose has given him some pointers.


----------



## rockdig1228

I'm very interested to see where the Shield fits into Wrestlemania this year - I still think the most logical storytelling option is for some kind of 3 vs. 3 matchup where Ryback finally gets revenge on the Shield for all of their transgressions against him. I'm not sure who fits in as Ryback's partners yet, but what might be interesting is to see Orton & Undertaker alongside him... stay with me here for a bit.

While I know it seems logical now for Undertaker to face CM Punk (which I'd have no problem with), I think involving Taker adds a few wrinkles. Since the Shield have beaten everyone put in front of them so far, putting the Deadman in their path would certainly be the ultimate challenge. Plus, putting him in a 6-man will save his body a bit if he's really in such bad shape. Finally, with the speculation of a long-rumored Orton turn, I think that Orton laying out Taker with the RKO post-match could be the impetus for him becoming a bad guy again. With the reactions Orton currently receives, I'm not sure who else is universally loved by the fans (maybe besides the Rock) and could get the crowd to boo him again.

I'm not lobbying for Orton to become leader of the Shield or anything like that - in fact, the scenario in my head happens after Ryback/Taker/Orton beat the Shield. I know people will hate the fact that the Shield could lose at Mania & especially to Ryback, but I think that he certainly could use a big win and sticking him alongside Taker & Orton wouldn't hurt. Orton RKOing his team afterwards out of jealousy or spite hopefully could give him some heel heat, if that's where they really want to go.

ANYWAYS, AND MORE ON TOPIC - I enjoyed the Shield's segment on Raw & thought all three did well on the mic. Plus, the sell-job Rollins did for the RKO was too sweeeeeet, as some might say.


----------



## Caponex75

Rollins sold that RKO like he got hit by a bus. Holy shit was that good.


----------



## Hera

> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
> 
> Havin a blast tearing up Australia on @soundwavefest w @Metallica @Anthrax @WeareStoneSour & @bfmvofficial! Wish u were here @TheShieldWWE


Jericho/Orton/Sheamus for Mania? :hmm:


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Hera said:


> Jericho/Orton/Sheamus for Mania? :hmm:



Isn't Sheamus going to feud with Barrett?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Mr.Cricket said:


> Isn't Sheamus going to feud with Barrett?


Sheamus is awful, needs to get of my tv.


----------



## Hera

Mr.Cricket said:


> Isn't Sheamus going to feud with Barrett?


That segment with Barrett would lead you to think so but then he comes out to fuck with The Shield again so who knows. Plus there's the whole BOAT Dallas thing for Wade.

The majority of The Shield promos have been on Smackdown so I'm thinking the picture will get a little bit more clear after the taping tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Well if the 6 men tag happens at Mania, I am hoping for Orton to turn heel on Sheamus and let the Shield win.


----------



## kennedy=god

Anybody else notice Ambrose compliment Reigns on the improved promo? What a nice guy


----------



## ted316

When Shield debuted I knew would like Ambrose and in a way I think WWE has done well to actually play down his character a little so the Shield doesn't become the Ambrose show. Its meaning the other two are upping their games so all 3 are looking strong!

Each week I am liking Rollins and Reigns a little more. Seth seems far more relaxed with his promos recently so I think his eventual face turn will kick ass. Looking forward to future when will be Ambrose vs Rollins in the WWE.


----------



## purple_gloves

Ambrose and Reigns are impressing me more and more every week. I'm still not totally convinced about Rollins as a heel. He just seems like a natural face.


----------



## Kalashnikov

purple_gloves said:


> Ambrose and Reigns are impressing me more and more every week. I'm still not totally convinced about Rollins as a heel. He just seems like a natural face.


To me, Rollins is way more impressive than the other two. Ambrose is overrated on the mic to be honest. Rollins is way better, especially after having read half the forum jizz over Ambrose's mic work.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Kalashnikov said:


> To me, Rollins is way more impressive than the other two. Ambrose is overrated on the mic to be honest. Rollins is way better, especially after having read half the forum jizz over Ambrose's mic work.


Rollins is better because people here praise Ambrose? Ambrose is clearly better on the mic, more fluent, more confident, better facial expressions. Rollins is doing fine too though, not denying that. To me he's a bit like Justin Gabriel in the Nexus. He should have debuted as a babyface, considering he has all the tools to be a good one.


----------



## Blommen

As far as mic work goes Ambrose is still laughably far ahead the others. That is not to say that they are doing terribly 'cause mostly they are not and they are improving rapidly. what I feel Ambrose has going for him that rollins is still somewhat struggling with and Reigns it seems is first now starting to address is comfortability when delivering the promo. Dean seems so comfortable when he talks from his demeanor to his delivery, it is all done with a hundred percent confidence in his character and in the material. Rollins is getting there in terms of confidence but he still lacks somewhat in the delivery apartment. Reigns still seems like the stiffest guy on the mic and seems to overthink what he says at some times which makes the promos come off as a bit forced and cheesy. but what the fuck am i saying he's the greenest of them all and they are collectively doing something incredible every time i see them. I'm in fucking awe of these guys and they without a shadow of doubt the highlight of monday nights at the moment and have been for an extremely long time.


----------



## deathslayer

Rollins got the most mic time this time and he was pretty good at it.
Would have wanted Ambrose to speak more but we'll get to see magic when he goes solo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins just keeps on impressing me, and so does Reigns. Both keep evolving on the mic on weekly basis which is very nice!

Still not near Ambroses level of mega-awesomeness tho. :mark: Anyone saying otherwise is simply delusional.


----------



## deathslayer

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rollins just keeps on impressing me, and so does Reigns. Both keep evolving on the mic on weekly basis which is very nice!
> 
> Still not near Ambroses level of mega-awesomeness tho. :mark: Anyone saying otherwise is simply delusional.


Dean didn't get the chance/time to show what he's really capable of.


----------



## 11rob2k

Seth's alright on the mic until he starts raising his voice he needs to keep the tone of his voice more soft, During the last ppv match they had when he was on the ring apron shouting at Cena it sounded horrible.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I was impressed yet again by The Shield last night. Even though they didn't get to do much, all 3 delivered excellent promos. Clearly Ambrose is the stand-out guy, but Rollins and especially Reigns put on a good show last night. 

I Love the different dynamics they have. Ambrose is the crazed one that might snap your neck, Reigns is the intense huge guy that _will_ snap your neck, and Rollins is the more soft spoken one that will only snap your neck if it benefits him.

Interesting to see who they face at 'Mania. I'd rather not see another 6-man tag, especially involving Sheamus.


----------



## Duke Silver

Rollins is getting quite comfortable on the mic. If you know where he started, it's even more impressive that he's on Raw cutting a promo like that. 

Those little snippets of Ambrose are glorious. He's someone that absoluletly makes the most of every single opportunity he's given. On a show with Lesnar, Hunter, Punk, Cena, whoever else.. Ambrose came across as one of the stars. He's known to overact at times, this wasn't one of those times. He was pitch perfect.

Reigns is coming along as well.


----------



## Marrakesh

deathslayer said:


> Dean didn't get the chance/time to show what he's really capable of.


No one could say the promos Ambrose cut when he was an independent wrestler weren't very impressive because there is no denying how good they were. However he hasn't been anywhere near as good so far in WWE. Another point to remember is that most of Ambrose most lauded work, be it in the indies or WWE has come when he has been talking into a camera by himself not out in the ring cutting a promo which he doesn't seem to be as natural at. Time will tell, but as of right now Rollins has looked the most polished out there which is strange given the hype surrounding Ambrose. They all could use some work on their deliveries in front of a live TV audience (especially Ambrose) and they should get plenty of opportunities to improve. They all look to have bright futures ahead.


----------



## AntUK

I'm just disappointed with what wwe let them do last night they get like 3 minutes between them when we had 10 minutes of sheamus unfunny waffle earlier and then the same goof came out to stop the shieldy goodness. Shield are one of the best things on the show and got barely any time. Was raw any good after? I couldn't be arsed to stay up and watch the rest of the fuckery after shield time .


----------



## truk83

AntUK said:


> I'm just disappointed with what wwe let them do last night they get like 3 minutes between them when we had 10 minutes of sheamus unfunny waffle earlier and then the same goof came out to stop the shieldy goodness. Shield are one of the best things on the show and got barely any time. Was raw any good after? I couldn't be arsed to stay up and watch the rest of the fuckery after shield time .


Oh stop. It's the same thing every week with these three men. What is their point? What is this injustice that they speak of? Heels don't ask for justice. All three men are talented, but this whole angle is going nowhere. Just because they won a 6 man tag team match at a PPV means absolutely shit. Who cares if they won last week? This group has no direction. How many times can we hear Ambrose talk about the same thing? Don't me wrong his delivery is spot on, but the whole angle is way off. I don't understand how this angle can be so popular. The only thing positive about The Shield is that they are new superstars. Other than that this angle is heading into Nowhereville.


----------



## Eulonzo

I love Ambrose and IMO, He's the best talker and maybe the best wrestler out of the three, but Rollins was the best on the mic last night. He held his own.


----------



## pryme tyme

How anyone could say Dean isn't clearly the best on the mic in the group is beyond me. Reigns and Rollins aren't bad and the jury is still kinda out on them as far as WWE level promos and mic work but Ambrose has seriously been one of the best on the stick since he was fucking Mox. When he cut a promo you could just see him being able effortlessly transition into the WWE and that's exactly what he did. I know he's an IWC darling but he's the one guy that honestly get's all praise he deserves. Most notably really focuses on details.. all his expressions and nuances in the ring are very unique and as many people have pointed out he has a Ledger-Joker like aura to him. 

C'mon you didn't mark out when Ambrose said "We took care of the John Cena problem!"


----------



## Rick Sanchez

It seems like some just want them to get pushed to the moon right away. I don't, I wanna enjoy the Shield while I can and there is no reason to rush things. Some people just need to show more patience, grow an attention span for gods sake.


----------



## Tony Tornado

I thought Reigns was the better of the three tonight. I'm very interested to see what they do at Wrestlemania but I don't feel very confident about their match. It's going to be a throw away match for sure.


----------



## llamadux

I am guessing they job at mania just to give sheamus and orton something to do. It would be sweet if 2013 was really year of the shield and they won. 

I would like to see some gold around their waist but so far they seem to have no interest in titles.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I'm hoping we don't see anther 6-man tag against Sheamus and co. We've seen that a few times already and that match doesn't scream Wrestlemania. I can't see them doing anything else though. 



Charlie Bronson said:


> It seems like some just want them to get pushed to the moon right away. I don't, I wanna enjoy the Shield while I can and there is no reason to rush things. Some people just need to show more patience, grow an attention span for gods sake.


I agree. The Shield are one of the best things about the product right now and pushing too hard and too fast would just ruin their momentum and legitimacy. This whole storyline should be a slow build and so far creative have booked them the right way. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Charlie Bronson said:


> It seems like some just want them to get pushed to the moon right away. I don't, I wanna enjoy the Shield while I can and there is no reason to rush things. Some people just need to show more patience, grow an attention span for gods sake.


This.

I feel it's one of the reasons why wrestling in general is the way it is today. No one has patience. We used to have slow builds, slow feuds leading all the way to a Wrestlemania match because of how well it was built etc. but nowadays no one has the patience to be invested in the feud and they just blow it off at the next PPV.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cookie Monster said:


> This.
> 
> I feel it's one of the reasons why wrestling in general is the way it is today. No one has patience. We used to have slow builds, slow feuds leading all the way to a Wrestlemania match because of how well it was built etc. but nowadays no one has the patience to be invested in the feud and they just blow it off at the next PPV.


Indeed just enjoy the story. Everyone seems to want the payoff without the journey Ok yes we all want to see singles matches but give it time. the longer we wait the more anticipation Builds Leading to the point when they go into singles matches and we get some great matches. Think of all the long feuds in wwe they built for months and went 3/4 ppv's of the same match they had great build up and had a great payoff.


----------



## TripleG

What if this is the Wrestlemania match. 

CM Punk & The Shield Vs. Randy Orton, Sheamus, Ryback, and their partner, The Undertaker? 

Not saying it would be a good idea, but it got me thinking what if they tried to fit Taker into a tag match of some kind to keep him limited.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

TripleG said:


> What if this is the Wrestlemania match.
> 
> CM Punk & The Shield Vs. Randy Orton, Sheamus, Ryback, and their partner, The Undertaker?
> 
> Not saying it would be a good idea, but it got me thinking what if they tried to fit Taker into a tag match of some kind to keep him limited.


I mentioned something similar in another thread. However, I'd like to see the Shield get a win at WrestleMania so I'm kinda hoping Undertaker isn't involved


----------



## Cookie Monster

One thing I found quite silly was the fact that Reigns and Ambrose left the ring and Rollins stayed behind. They've been booked as this team that stick together, stay together and work together yet when those two went to confront Sheamus, Rollins didn't join in. I don't QUITE understand it.


----------



## Abstrakt

truk83 said:


> *Oh stop. It's the same thing every week with these three men. What is their point? What is this injustice that they speak of? Heels don't ask for justice.* All three men are talented, but this whole angle is going nowhere. Just because they won a 6 man tag team match at a PPV means absolutely shit. Who cares if they won last week? This group has no direction. How many times can we hear Ambrose talk about the same thing? Don't me wrong his delivery is spot on, but the whole angle is way off. I don't understand how this angle can be so popular. The only thing positive about The Shield is that they are new superstars. Other than that this angle is heading into Nowhereville.


Dude have you ever read a comic book or watched a good movie? Some of the best most dangerous villains are the ones that think they are doing good and saving us from something. 

I cant believe you rather just have someone come out and insult the face and be like "hey guys im the bad guy,your town sucks lol, boo me".


----------



## Asenath

In my opinion, the Shield has been booked strongly enough that they could take a loss and still not be too damaged. Having said that, if the loss is in a meaningless match designed to put Blandy Boreton back over. . . There are just no words for how fucked up that would be.

You've got these three young, hungry guys. They're doing all the right things, they're working hard. And you feed them to a big lump like Ryback (who is clearly still in the picture) or a guy who gives zero fucks and puts in zero effort like Orton. It would be a disgrace.


----------



## Asenath

Cookie Monster said:


> One thing I found quite silly was the fact that Reigns and Ambrose left the ring and Rollins stayed behind. They've been booked as this team that stick together, stay together and work together yet when those two went to confront Sheamus, Rollins didn't join in. I don't QUITE understand it.


That was totally inconsistent writing, for sure. Did not feel natural or right, in the context of the story. It was shoehorned in to move plot.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Wouldn't it be awesome if the shield never lost a match until they disbanded?


----------



## Smoogle

it's just awesome in general that they've never lost and their actually going to be in wrestlemania talk about the most amazing thing to happen to three guys like ever in WWE


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Asenath said:


> In my opinion, the Shield has been booked strongly enough that they could take a loss and still not be too damaged. Having said that, if the loss is in a meaningless match designed to put Blandy Boreton back over. . . There are just no words for how fucked up that would be.
> 
> You've got these three young, hungry guys. They're doing all the right things, they're working hard. And you feed them to a big lump like Ryback (who is clearly still in the picture) or a guy who gives zero fucks and puts in zero effort like Orton. It would be a disgrace.


i agree a lost wouldn't hurt them but i feel a win would only make things better. Am hoping that the match is a way to turn ryback or orton heel and starting a feud with sheamus after they lose


----------



## Asenath

I am not here for that.

I am not here for The Shield - arguably one of the most successful intros of a new group of characters in recent memory, besides Antonio Cesaro - being bit players in their own first Wrestlemania moment so Randy Orton can turn heel. It doesn't matter if Randy Orton is a heel or a face, he doesn't give a fuck. He's showing up to collect his check. He has put NO EFFORT in anything he's done since he came back from shooting that direct to DVD nonsense.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Shield are boring seriously these guys need to get into a proper feud or just fuck off its getting very repetive them just beating someone up or doing promos


----------



## DA

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are *boring* seriously these guys need to get into a proper feud or *just fuck off its getting very repetive* them just beating someone up or doing promos


Says the diehard Rock cock-slurper :terry

:rock


----------



## ice_edge

*Another good segment from shield...although it doesn't seem a lot of storyline progression has been done. 

So anyways is Orton replacing Ryback? *



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are boring seriously these guys need to get into a proper feud or just fuck off its getting very repetive them just beating someone up or doing promos


*Shield is justice dear. 

They represent everything I stand for. I believe you should appreciate the greatest heel faction since evolution a bit more. :avit:*


----------



## Asenath

ice_edge said:


> *Another good segment from shield...although it doesn't seem a lot of storyline progression has been done.
> 
> So anyways is Orton replacing Ryback? *


He's still wearing that orange onesie with the Shield's faces on it, so I assume we're getting Ryback/Orton/Random Third Asshole With No WM Story.


----------



## LovelyElle890

If it is Jericho, Orton, and Sheamus vs. The Shield and they beat them at WM, do you think that would spur Ryback's heel turn? I mean, all of the losses to The Shield would have occurred whenever he was involved in the teams.

I personally love matches between Sheamus and The Shield. I have felt that Ryback has been holding them back from doing more in the ring, so seeing Jericho and Orton replace Cena and Ryback would be cool. I think if they do another 6 man tag it should have an interesting stipulation, like a war game one. Especially, since they have been using warfare tactics.

Shield fans, don't rush their push or break them up. The best thing for them to do is to continue putting on great matches and get fan support behind them, so when they do break up they can survive on their own. They are doing a great job and getting exposure with the top talents without having to worry about the credibility issues that a new solo performer would have to overcome.

All in all, these 3 are doing well and I am happy for them. :cheer :cheer :cheer for The Shield!


----------



## Asenath

Sheamus seems to be hemmed up with Barrett for WM, though. 

And I like that, because those two are _fire_ together.


----------



## NathWFC

The Shield are fucking awesome. Fact.


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> One thing I found quite silly was the fact that Reigns and Ambrose left the ring and Rollins stayed behind. They've been booked as this team that stick together, stay together and work together yet when those two went to confront Sheamus, Rollins didn't join in. I don't QUITE understand it.


That made no got damn sense and I really hope that was just an error on WWE's part and not them planting any seeds of some abrupt breakup.


----------



## ice_edge

Asenath said:


> He's still wearing that orange onesie with the Shield's faces on it, so I assume we're getting Ryback/Orton/Random Third Asshole With No WM Story.


*And by third asshole you mean Jericho? Now that would make sense.*


----------



## Asenath

ice_edge said:


> *And by third asshole you mean Jericho? Now that would make sense.*


At this point, with a month to go, they are going to have to give me a serious STORY reason to get invested in Orton/Ryback/Jericho. 

Orton and Ryback, I loathe. Seriously loathe.

Jericho, I love. But that's just not enough.


----------



## THANOS

Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?

What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!

After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asenath

That would be awesome.

After Owen (RIP), never gonna happen though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


God damn that would be sweet! It's plausible due to 'Mania being outdoors. I personally don't think it'll happen - the big entrances are usually reserved for the top faces. Great idea though.


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> After Owen (RIP), never gonna happen though.


True . Well as a plan B maybe they could ride upin a brinks truck/swat van and exit through the back! That would still be pretty sweet!


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


wen


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


its been brought up before in page 140 or so and it wont happen because of Owen


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:



That's just too dramatic and elaborate for a team that is all about beating people the fuck up.


----------



## The Smark One

THANOS said:


> True . Well as a plan B maybe they could ride upin a brinks truck/swat van and exit through the back! That would still be pretty sweet!


That would be a pretty cool alternative to the original idea of entering from a helicopter. Because i just dont see them entering through a crowd of how many of thousands of people?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Shield will probably do their entrance from the ramp, first time doing it.

Either that or WWE will find a way to bring them from the crowd without it taking forever.


----------



## The Smark One

El_Absoluto said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if the shield never lost a match until they disbanded?


That would be every marks, me included, wet dream :mark:


----------



## Tony Tornado

If The Shield used an helicopter in their entrance I bet Vince would want Cena to come out using a jetpack or maybe even by magically levitating.


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> That would be every marks, me included, wet dream :mark:


Not me. I want them to lose clean at some point when they can afford to take a loss. But not be beaten so badly that it damages their credibility. Being "unbeatable" is a terrible gimmick. Look at Goldberg - when Nash broke his streak, he really had nothing to fall back on as far as characterization. Then he floundered around.


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> Not me. I want them to lose clean at some point when they can afford to take a loss. But not be beaten so badly that it damages their credibility. Being "unbeatable" is a terrible gimmick. Look at Goldberg - when Nash broke his streak, he really had nothing to fall back on as far as characterization. Then he floundered around.


Thats completely understandable. How would you feel about them taking the tag team championships at mania?


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon

*It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

I don't imagine them still being a group in 2 years. But I do think at least 2 will be major players in the company. All 3 could be, but it will be hard in this day in age to make all 3 headliners.

I will predict either Reigns or Ambrose will be in the WWE Championship picture in 2 years time, with Rollins being more of a fringe player out of the 3.

Where do you see The Shield members in 2 years?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Rollins will be the first one to make it into the upper-midcard/lower-main event scene as a babyface. He's got skills in the ring, he's got moves that make people say "OH MY GOD!" and drop their popcorn. Just -- the sky's the limit.

Ambrose is going to take longer to get up there, but he's going to be a heel for the ages. 

Reigns is too new and green to tell. We don't even know if he can wrestle yet, honestly. All his weak spots are well covered by the two 10 year indie veterans he's been partnered with.


----------



## Aficionado

Honestly, I don't care to see The Shield in the Tag Title picture. That's not to say it wouldn't be interesting to see, I just think they have bigger fish to fry. Giving them the Titles would mean we would see them squash most, if not all of the established teams (which would be the silver lining) then lose them to a team like Sheamus and Ryback. This only hinders the division, IMO. 

I think 3MB should be the team to beat Kane and Bryan. They need he rub more than The Shield do and they could run with the Freebird rule just as well.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Tony Tornado said:


> If The Shield used an helicopter in their entrance I bet Vince would want Cena to come out using a jetpack or maybe even by magically levitating.


If the shield used a helicopter to make a entrance; like SWAT members zip-lining down from the helicopter, that would be the undisputed greatest entrance ever.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

I don't give a shit about WM 31 when it's WM 29 right now.. fpalm

Nah I joke because I love.. In all seriousness I agree with the guy above me ^ Never watch Indy wrestling but I heard of Ambrose and Rollins (especially Ambrose) before they came to WWE, never heard of Reigns though.

In my opinion I think Rollins has the best look/mic skill out of the three.. there's something about Ambrose's voice that's.. weird! 

Reigns won't get that far to be honest, Ambrose will be a badass heel for a while, maybe even at Punk's level soon, and he'll probably get there in a similar style as Punk did, a worked shoot? But Rollins looks like the guy that'll be the biggest out of the three. NOT Cena standard, but still pretty big!


----------



## The Smark One

TheGreatBanana said:


> If the shield used a helicopter to make a entrance; like SWAT members zip-lining down from the helicopter, that would be the undisputed greatest entrance ever.


Completely agree with you on this one but itll never happen after the owen hart incident.


----------



## x78

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Reigns won't get that far to be honest


:lawler


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Reigns will definitely go far because he is everything Vince dreams about. Perfect heel to lose to Cena for years to come.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

It all depends on who's running the company, I can honestly see these guys still running around the midcard maybe even jobbing if not handled properly by Vince. With HHH running the show it maybe a bit different, I see a lot of HHH in Reigns and Ambrose is too unique to ignore. I say Ambrose feuding with the top face of that time with a Punk feel to his deranged character. Rollins will be an upper midcarder but I don't see him being the next face, a Kofi like feel to him. Too early for Reigns, but he's capable of being the next Batista. All and all the future looks brightest for Ambrose for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> That made no got damn sense and I really hope that was just an error on WWE's part and not them planting any seeds of some abrupt breakup.


Would be terribly stupid I agree. 

Thing that struck me was the fact it was Rollins, the natural babyface of the group, who was the one left on his own in the ring. So if it about an abrupt breakup, then it's no surprise that it was him who was left and RKO'd in the end. Just real stupid on the WWEs part.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

*Seth Rollins - The next Tyson Kidd

Dean Amrose - If he's lucky, he might get an IC title run and then fload around in the midcard

Roman Reigns - I think WWE will try him out after the Shield breaks up. If all goes as planned, he will probably be a world champion in 2 years.*


----------



## Itami

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Rollins: he'll be in the midcard as a face, perhaps holding the IC title.

Ambrose: holding the MITB and feuding with a veteran, maybe Christian. (heel, of course.)

Reigns: feuding with a small guy like Rey so he can be put over as a beast. He might be rolling with a manager too.


----------



## x78

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*



YunisTaker said:


> Seth Rollins - The next Tyson Kidd


:young2


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Seth Rollins - Jobbing to someone on the card? I don't know, at best challenging for the US or IC title. While he's a talented little guy he has no clear gimmick and a guy like him would take a few years to build before climbing up the card. Rollins is a midcard/tag team guy. Perhaps the next Kofi Kingston. 

Ambrose - Most likely will be competing and winning a Money in the Bank type match or wrestling a WWE legend like Jericho, Triple H or something. He could be in main event title contention, but I think it maybe be a bit longer of a wait. 

Roman Reigns - Challenging for either the US or IC title. He's got all the raw materials to succeed, the look, the size, heritage and pedigree, and he's shaping up to be a decent worker. Just imagine in two years he could be even better. The guy has World Heavyweight Champion written all over him, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Asenath said:


> Not me. I want them to lose clean at some point when they can afford to take a loss. But not be beaten so badly that it damages their credibility. Being "unbeatable" is a terrible gimmick. Look at Goldberg - when Nash broke his streak, he really had nothing to fall back on as far as characterization. Then he floundered around.


I really don't think it was just the character, it was the way he lost, who he lost to, and the fact that WCW butchered him time after time again after that.


----------



## Telos

THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


That would be the greatest entrance of all-time. Holy shit. :mark:

Highly doubt it happens, for reasons already stated. But oh man. That was fun to imagine.


----------



## THANOS

Telos said:


> That would be the greatest entrance of all-time. Holy shit. :mark:
> 
> Highly doubt it happens, for reasons already stated. But oh man. That was fun to imagine.


I know eh :mark:! It would never be topped ever! Even if we can't have that one, I would settle for them entering from a swat van, piling out of the back! That would still be sick! :mark:


----------



## Itami

I'd love for a van driving to the ring and Reigns kicking the back door open, roaring like a beast, and them coming out one by one.

Some mystery guy aligned with them can drive it, and they can give the signal to drive back.


----------



## The Smark One

Itami said:


> I'd love for a van driving to the ring and Reigns kicking the back door open, roaring like a beast, and them coming out one by one.
> 
> *Some mystery guy aligned with them can drive it*, and they can give the signal to drive back.


Kassius Ohno?


----------



## Itami

Wasn't really thinking he'd have a role with them... I don't want another member added, even if it's someone like Hero who can pull it off.

Maybe Heyman with a mask on haha.


----------



## x78

The Smark One said:


> Kassius Ohno?


----------



## BehindYou

Didn't they come from the rafters at a house show or something recently anyway?


----------



## The Smark One

Itami said:


> Wasn't really thinking he'd have a role with them... I don't want another member added, even if it's someone like Hero who can pull it off.
> 
> Maybe Heyman with a mask on haha.


Brad Maddox?


----------



## THANOS

The Smark One said:


> Kassius Ohno?


Great thinking! There could be a new storyline trying to figure out who was driving them, and on the next RAW begin airing vignettes for Kassius Ohno, which feature the theme of "a storm is coming to the wwe" and show a hooded figure boxing in an empty gym with each blow sounding like a thunderstorm.

After a few weeks of these vignettes have a cloaked individual debut in a Shield match and give rolling elbows to everyone on the opposing team knocking them all out immediately, then remove his hood and introduce himself as "Kassius Ohno, the titan of the tko ready to bring a torrential downpour of rolling elbows to anyone who is unjust"


----------



## The Smark One

x78 said:


>


Ok then whats ur input? On top of your already insightful post.


----------



## Itami

The Smark One said:


> Brad Maddox?


Well, I can't say no to that one since I have a soft spot for him. I still wish this whole beatdown story is planned by Heyman. Maddox being aligned with them would fit, without him wearing swat attires and coming out alongside them. He can pull the strings backstage.


----------



## The Smark One

THANOS said:


> Great thinking! There could be a new storyline trying to figure out who was driving them, and on the next RAW begin airing vignettes for Kassius Ohno, which feature the theme of "a storm is coming to the wwe" and show a hooded figure boxing in an empty gym with each blow sounding like a thunderstorm.
> 
> After a few weeks of these vignettes have a cloaked individual debut in a Shield match and give rolling elbows to everyone on the opposing team knocking them all out immediately, then remove his hood and introduce himself as "Kassius Ohno, the titan of the tko ready to bring a torrential downpour of rolling elbows to anyone who is unjust"


Maybe the van doesnt move after the shield enters the ring. then the shield are getting worked over big time by whoever the fuck they are facing. then all of a sudden a masked man gets out of the drivers seat watches the shield getting there asses kicked, he shakes his head as if they are worthless and that he must take things into his own hands. comes in the ring giving everyone elbows. when everyone is laid out the shield approach the masked man as if they are in trouble and almost fearful. then the man takes off the mask and BOOM theres Kassius Ohno. just a thought


----------



## x78

The Smark One said:


> Ok then whats ur input? On top of your already insightful post.


1. The Shield really, really don't need a new member.
2. Adding a new member would make zero sense since they have repeatedly said that they don't want or need any allies or friends, and have already been massively put over as a cohesive three-man unit.
3. If for some reason they were to get a new member, it sure as hell shouldn't be Kassius Ohno who has shown nothing in NXT to deserve a call-up, and also has a completely outrageous look and ring name that would pretty much ruin the credibility of the group.


----------



## iamnotanugget

AW SHIT SON



> WrestlingFigs.com did their latest Q&A and were asked when The Shield would be getting their own action figures. The response? Ambrose already did his scans for the model last year and will likely be the first of the trio to get an action figure released.



Take my money!!!! :cheer


----------



## The Smark One

iamnotanugget said:


> AW SHIT SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take my money!!!! :cheer


Does the action figure come with goofy faces and awesome sells? do i masturbate to it? :ti


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*



Asenath said:


> Rollins will be the first one to make it into the upper-midcard/lower-main event scene as a babyface. He's got skills in the ring, he's got moves that make people say "OH MY GOD!" and drop their popcorn. Just -- the sky's the limit.
> 
> Ambrose is going to take longer to get up there, but he's going to be a heel for the ages.
> 
> Reigns is too new and green to tell. We don't even know if he can wrestle yet, honestly. All his weak spots are well covered by the two 10 year indie veterans he's been partnered with.


You nailed it perfectly.

Rollins will be a main event babyface.

Ambrose will take a little bit longer to get there because of his look and in-ring style but will likely contend for the title eventually.

Reigns could either get a massive push because of his size and develop the skills to hang or could be gone in a few years. He's better than a lot of big guys we've seen before, though.


----------



## Itami

Here's the video:






Ambrose doll omg xxx


----------



## THANOS

The Smark One said:


> Maybe the van doesn't move after the shield enters the ring. then the shield are getting worked over big time by whoever the fuck they are facing. then all of a sudden a masked man gets out of the drivers seat watches the shield getting there asses kicked, he shakes his head as if they are worthless and that he must take things into his own hands. comes in the ring giving everyone elbows. when everyone is laid out the shield approach the masked man as if they are in trouble and almost fearful. then the man takes off the mask and BOOM theres Kassius Ohno. just a thought


I could agree with that but how about we blend both of our booking strategies together and have him do what you suggested but not unveil his face until my time period eclipses which will give his character loads of back story for the audience to eagerly await his debut!


----------



## The Smark One

THANOS said:


> I could agree with that but how about we blend both of our booking strategies together and have him do what you suggested but not unveil his face until my time period eclipses which will give his character loads of back story for the audience to eagerly await his debut!


BOOK IT!!!! BOOK IT NOW!!!! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

The Smark One said:


> BOOK IT!!!! BOOK IT NOW!!!! :mark:


:yes Yes we should! :bryan

I also think that putting the combat vest on Ohno will be perfect to give him time to prod guys like HHH and Ryback on workout tips so he can fix his body before taking it off after the Shield disband. Or he could even transition into a new vest that's boxing themed after leaving the Shield! :mark:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Don't know how I feel about Kassius being put in The Shield.

In each group, there's always the guy that gets knocked down after they split. I really don't want to increase the chances of that. 

I really am mixed about this, because I love the idea of having them debut Ohno like that. Another idea?

Not trying to bury The Shield, but I always liked this thought of Kassius Ohno leading Bray Wyatt and one other.. maybe Richie Steamboat? You guys pick for that. Anyway, those three coming out in vests, but attacking the normal SHIELD. Saying how it's not right THEY get to make it to the main roster immeditaly, without working their way out like they all had to. 

I don't know, I just realized don't want Kassius being that guy who risks getting the boot once the group disbands.


----------



## Asenath

1. You have to keep your Ambrose doll away from all the Barbies, or he slaps them around.

2. NO NEW MEMBERS. Even if they are as awesome as Chris Hero.


----------



## Caponex75

Asenath said:


> 1. You have to keep your Ambrose doll away from all the Barbies, or he slaps them around.
> 
> 2. NO NEW MEMBERS. Even if they are as awesome as Chris Hero.


I agree with this. I like the idea of Shield being a band of brothers type of deal. Four people is just to much and may require they have a leader among them(Which I pray they don't ever have).


----------



## THANOS

J2D said:


> Don't know how I feel about Kassius being put in The Shield.
> 
> In each group, there's always the guy that gets knocked down after they split. I really don't want to increase the chances of that.
> 
> I really am mixed about this, because I love the idea of having them debut Ohno like that. Another idea?
> 
> Not trying to bury The Shield, but I always liked this thought of Kassius Ohno leading Bray Wyatt and one other.. maybe Richie Steamboat? You guys pick for that. Anyway, those three coming out in vests, but attacking the normal SHIELD. Saying how it's not right THEY get to make it to the main roster immeditaly, without working their way out like they all had to.
> 
> I don't know, I just realized don't want Kassius being that guy who risks getting the boot once the group disbands.


Interesting idea. I'm not sure how well Ohno leading Bray Wyatt would turn out, as I feel no one should lead Wyatt and he should have his very own stable over on Smackdown with his family! I think you're right about adding too many members increasing the risk of individual failure but Ohno, imo, is in the same caliber as the current Shield members and, in some cases like Reigns, he's miles better.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

What if The Shield tried to beat down on Mark Henry. How do you guys think it would play out? The way I see it is The Shield are a pack of wolves and Henry is a bear. I think The Shield would be able to beat down on him, but Henry will snap and force the shield to make a quick escape. That would be very interesting to see on TV and how WWE would play that scenario out.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Also what is it with people about Ohno being in the Shield. The guy hasn't got that look to be with them. The current 3 have a great chemistry, unless WWE decides to escalate The Shield angle, I don't want to see him with them.


----------



## THANOS

TheGreatBanana said:


> Also what is it with people about Ohno being in the Shield. *The guy hasn't got that look to be with them.* The current 3 have a great chemistry, unless WWE decides to escalate The Shield angle, I don't want to see him with them.


Which is why you put a vest on him like the others which would be fine for him and actually benefit him because of his current shape. His body shape is his only weakness, and after that's fixed the guy could be paired with anyone and be legit. Ohno is a big stage mic worker. He works the mic much better when he has something to work with and is given some free reign to use his catch-phrases and double entendres.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

THANOS said:


> Which is why you put a vest on him like the others which would be fine for him and actually benefit him because of his current shape. His body shape is his only weakness, and after that's fixed the guy could be paired with anyone and be legit. Ohno is a big stage mic worker. He works the mic much better when he has something to work with and is given some free reign to use his catch-phrases and double entendres.


I've seen his NxT work and the look he has there just doesn't work in WWE. He has too much beard and comes across as a homeless character. There is a lot of NxT character that look like homeless people.

But I think if he was to debut, he should have the look in your sig. That I think would be much more appropriate. Also it is no good in having Ohno as the only new member. If you are going to add new Shield members you gotta add a few more people, because having one guy join them is lacklustre, having a few more makes the group more intimidating. They could have two more guys join them and have them hunt for tag gold. 5 Shield members I think would be the optimum amount, after that it becomes too crowded.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I can't believe we're still having this discussion about adding a new member.
The Shield is fine as a three-piece. Just enjoy it!


----------



## THANOS

TheGreatBanana said:


> I've seen his NxT work and the look he has there just doesn't work in WWE. He has too much beard and comes across as a homeless character. There is a lot of NxT character that look like homeless people.
> 
> But I think if he was to debut, he should have the look in your sig. That I think would be much more appropriate. Also it is no good in having Ohno as the only new member. If you are going to add new Shield members you gotta add a few more people, because having one guy join them is lacklustre, having a few more makes the group more intimidating. They could have two more guys join them and have them hunt for tag gold. 5 Shield members I think would be the optimum amount, after that it becomes too crowded.


Yeah I'm not a fan of his current look either. I think he should re-dye his hair dirty blonde, and trim his beard back to how it was in ROH, then hit the weights harder than he ever has before and only then will he be able to have his best potential look.


----------



## ted316

Only way I would want new members would be if after a few weeks they turn on them showing that they just used whoever it was to push themselves further. A permanent member just would ruin the dynamics of the group but for a few weeks to have a new member who they screw over once has served a purpose may be quite good.


----------



## Catsaregreat

TheGreatBanana said:


> There is a lot of NxT character that look like homeless people.


Maybe that can be a new stable gimmick when they debut in the WWE.


----------



## Beatles123

SPOILER!!!! 





I'm hearing Roman gets knocked out by the big show on SD.


No Me Gusta.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Would you guys please SHUT THE HELL UP about the fourth member. It's giving me nightmares :batista3

No but seriously they DON'T NEED a fourth member.

Also if they were to do either the helicopter or the SWAT Van thing, I would explode into my pants so hard and pee honey for the next 48 hours. The good thing is that the SWAT Van thing is a possibility because it would take forever for them to make their way through the crowd... :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Pretty sure it will stay 3 members. They don't need a fourth guy and they damn sure don't need a woman in the group.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Catsaregreat said:


> Maybe that can be a new stable gimmick when they debut in the WWE.


Isn't that Bray Wyatts stable-gimmick? Hehe.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Hard to tell really...anything can happen, and its not what we want or what we think should happen its what Vinnie Mac wants 
Here are my predictions though...

Rollins: He'll be the first to turn face of the trio, Id say Kofi status.

Ambrose: Maniacal heel, probably for most of his career, Possible Orton-esque face if hes still around years to come. Upper mid carder.

Reigns: Isnt this dude related to the Rock? Regardless, I think Vince is highest on him out of the 3 tbh. I can see him as a Batista type of guy, face/heel that fans will get in to. Upper Mid Card - Main Event


----------



## Blood Bath

As far as a 4th guy goes after reading the whole entrance with a van thing and the guy driving it being masked, it would be nice to introduce a new character that way who then goes rogue on The Shield after 2 months

He starts out driving the van, then he helps them out a couple times until it goes wrong and he costs them a match then he fucks up again and costs then a big match leading to Ambrose snapping on him and Reigns destroying him.`

We then see him hanging in the rafters or in the crowd watching the Shield, stalking them, haunting them and then interfering in their matches, catching them by themselves and giving them a beat down

With the proper booking this could work


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I think The Shield should disband after WM.Time to show the world what they can do in solo competition and I have an idea on how to do it,a lot of you guys probably won't like this but I for one would mark:

Wrestlemania during the Taker/Punk match. The ref gets KO'd on "accident" by Punk,then the lights go out and back on and The Shield attack Taker.The lights flick on and off again and Kane,who would of officially disbanded from Team Hell No at this point, is in the ring clearing house making the save. Shield retreat Kane exits the ring and Taker and Punk continue until Taker gets the pin keeping the streak intact. The night after,Shield attack Kane during a match (maybe a rematch with Daniel Bryan perhaps),Taker comes and makes the save,Shield try and flee but the BOD manage to get Roman Reigns and double choke slam him off the ramp or something,injuring him. The week after,its announced Ambrose and Rollins will go against The Brothers of Destruction at Extreme Rules.They lose the match.Afterwards,reeling from their first loss Ambrose begins to act more deranged and more sadistic than ever. Visciously assaulting people in the ring and backstage,cutting erratic nonsensical promos etc. Rollins gradually becomes more and more wary of Ambrose, until he turns Face by saying that the mission is "over" and its time for The Shield to die. Ambrose responds by attacking Rollins setting up Rollin vs Ambrose feud with Ambrose going over.Soon after that Roman should come back from injury and proclaim the now defunct Shield was nothing without him,they only won matches because of him and they lost their first match because he was taken out. He says the next time he's in the ring with either of them it'll be on opposite sides because from now on hes doing his own thing,thus turning tweener. So the end result would be Heel Ambrose,Face Rollins and Tweener Romans in solo competiton.


----------



## deathslayer

Please no more 4th member, They're already given less than enough time for individual promos...


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Why do you people feel that there is a need for another member?
Isn't the three of them already dominating the top faces of the company in and out of the ring?
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

UltimateOppitunist said:


> The night after,Shield attack Kane during a match (maybe a rematch with Daniel Bryan perhaps),Taker comes and makes the save,Shield try and flee but the BOD manage to get Roman Reigns and double choke slam him off the ramp or something,injuring him. The week after,its announced Ambrose and Rollins will go against The Brothers of Destruction at Extreme Rules.They lose the match.


Taker won't do WM29, the RAW the night after AND Extreme Rules...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

MrSmallPackage said:


> Taker won't do WM29, the RAW the night after AND Extreme Rules...



He wouldn't have to wrestle on RAW.It'd literally just be making the save it'd be over and done in no more than 5 minutes.And at Extreme Rules Kane can do most of the work.If he was able to wrestle in a tag team match at a house show (and look great doing it) I'm POSITIVE he could handle that.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Ambrose - Impact Wrasslin'

Rollins - suspended after get caught using drugs.

Reigns - WWE Superstars


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*



RetepAdam. said:


> You nailed it perfectly.
> 
> Rollins will be a *main event* babyface.
> 
> Ambrose will take a little bit longer to get there because of his look and in-ring style but will likely contend for the title eventually.
> 
> Reigns could either get a massive push because of his size and develop the skills to hang or could be gone in a few years. He's better than a lot of big guys we've seen before, though.



Change the bolded part to upper mid card/just below main event, and I agree totally with this post. As several others have said, I see Rollins as a Kofi level guy. Also Ambrose will be a main event heel by WM31 if not before.


----------



## Neil_totally

They really don't need a fourth member, and they should definitely stick together for at least another year, I'd say. They're totally golden right now, absolutely no need to change a thing, and disbanding them after what, 4 months? Means they'll not be leaving a lasting impression. By all means they should start having singles matches, sure, but they need to stay as a group for a good while yet, I'd say at least another year. When you look at the 'great' stables, like DX for example, they weren't disbanded after a few months. And if they had been, fuck, can you imagine?

I'd say give them the tag belts and maybe the IC belt, but have the belts be relatively sort of secondary to their wins. Little things like never holding the belts up a celebrating with them. Just carrying them like 'of course we have these belts, who else would have them?'. WWE could do with a power stable, and these guys could be it, easily.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Reigns is going to be pushed as a main eventer almost off the bat. He's the leader of the group (clearly) and they don't give a shit if he's green. So was Batista, so is Ryback, he has the look they want, he has the intensity they want. According to Meltzer, Triple H even said he wants Reigns to be "the new Triple H". So if you don't like Reigns, get used to him being shoved down your throats Sheamus style, he's the future bosses play thing. 

Ambrose will probably be an upper midcarder to low tier main eventer with at least a SmackDown world title reign to his credit. If he hasn't had a run with the SmackDown title by WrestleMania 31 I'll be shocked. No idea about the WWE title, if they're smart, he'll get that too. I still see him more as an upper midcarder by this point, though, rather than a full on main eventer like Reigns despite a world title reign, which is a shame, because he's the best of the group, but oh well. I suppose it's possible he could be a full on main eventer by then, though, he is that good. You could easily position him as the top heel in the company, you wouldn't even have to try. He'll give you gold on the mic every time, he'll sell his ass off for the babyfaces, he'll perform well in the ring. I'm not ruling it out, but I'm saying upper midcard with at least 1 WHC reign. Basically, I see his card position being similar to Dolph Ziggler's, except he actually HAS credibility and doesn't job 99 times out of 100.

Rollins I just cannot fathom as a main eventer. He's weak on the mic, he looks, visually, like a midcard babyface, he's got a lot of similarities to John Morrison, his wrestling style in certain ways is similar, and that type of wrestler just doesn't scream main event. He'll win the IC title and maybe the tag titles but he'll do nothing major. If he's EXTREMELY lucky, he might get a fluke reign with the World Heavyweight, but not WWE Championship. If he's LUCKY. If I was a gambler I would say luck is not on his side, at least not 2 years into the game. But, then again, Swagger. So I guess we'll find out.


----------



## ted316

Shield should definitely not disband just yet. They are getting stronger and stronger why break them up? The shield should go until at least next Wrestlemania so they can be a dominant heel faction. They will start doing singles matches and 2 man tag matches but should stay as a three to always have the numbers game when needed.


----------



## ted316

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

As most have said I think Rollins will do really well as a face and if the Shield keep building the way they are a face turn when it happens will be an incredible launching pad for him. His style of wrestling and look would go over really well with the current WWE and can see him being a big star. The difference between Rollins and people like Kofi is that he has shown he can be serious when he needs to be without looking a complete tool. I think starting him as a heel who is standing up and fighting rather than being a coward will just add to his face persona so he can be taken more seriously. Who would ever believe Kofi could go toe to toe with Cena? I would already think Rollins could do though even if the win wouldn't happen.

Ambrose is one of those tricky calls. We all know he has the talent to be one of the biggest heels in the business but this is the WWE and they're writers have a habit of dropping the ball. I can see him being upper mid card for a few years but I really hope he can push his way to being one of the most dominant heels in the game as he is definitely good enough. I think it would actually be better for Ambrose to have a slow gradual build up so he can have some meaningful feuds. Really really hope get to see a lot more of him!

Reigns is a tough one. He'll definitely get a push to main event as he has a great look and has something about him that just makes you pay attention. he's not the best wrestler ever but hanging around with Rollins and Ambrose will be doing him wonders. I would definitely rather watch him in a main event that Ryback.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Since nobody wants a 4th member, how about a 5th member? :troll

Anyways it would be so epic if they come down from a helicopter in Wrestlemania. That would be such a serial moment that those guys would be solidified as stars. The Van entrance would bring a great dynamic to Raw, a fresh concept that would bring a lot of keen attention I think.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Ambrose and Rollins Midcard. Reigns, main eventer,former world champion.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Reigns - Will be a 2 time WWE champion. Will also become the third most popular post-AE superstar after Cena, Lesnar and Batista, but I'll see him becoming even more popular than Orton.

Ambrose - Will be introduced as Aces and 8's 71st member.

Rollins - Will be a high flyer midcard act doing the same thing over and over again every week.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Roman Reigns will either be the most successful or least successful of the group.


-Roman Reigns:Top Guy

-Dean Ambrose:Upper-Midcarder.

There is something about his look that doesn't make me take him seriously.I was wrong before about CM Punk.I thought he would never reach the top.Now he is BITW and proved he is better than Rock on the mic

-Seth Rollins:Midcarder


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Rollins is basically the new Kofi/Morrison. He'll be over,but I have a hard time seeing him in the main event, and I know Vince(provided he's still in charge) wouldn't put him there. 

Ambrose will have a Punk-esque rise to the top I feel. He's pretty much destined to be the company's next top heel.

Reigns is probably gonna get everything on the silver platter thanks to his look and his background. He'll be pushed to the moon and you'll be seeing him in suits with the WWE or WHC belt around his shoulder.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Reigns and Ambrose will be main eventing and Rollins will be upper midcard.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

By then Rollins should be well onto his way in establishing himself as a babyface, he reminds me of Punk, more a high flyer but he will, if there is any justice  get his time to shine.

Ambrose will be a heel for a long time, playing the deranged character, can you imagine if we were still in the attitude era, the possibilites for his character would be endless. He is so intriguing to watch, PG might limit him though.

Roman, green, but as they say it's not what you know, but who you know, he will be the muscles, another Rock in the making, he has the looks that is for sure, and those spears at EC, wow!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

They need to either break up in a couple of months or have a gimmick tweak.So far all they really do is interfere in matches and have 6 man tag team matches,its great now I know but it'll get stale fast,you know thats true.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

I think all three can be big stars.

Ambrose can easily be the #1 heel in the company. He has the look, the mic skills and the technical ability to get under people's skin. I could see him main eventing 'mania a few times as the heel everyone wants to see get his ass kicked.

Rollins is the more likely of the three to be a babyface. I can't see him main eventing for a while, but he totally has the skills to do so. In two years he'll probably be upper mid card.

Reigns is an interesting one. I really like him, but I'm not sure what they'll do with him after The Shield. I don't think he'll fade into obscurity but I'm interested to see whether he goes face or stays heel. Heel seems to suit him at the moment and I could see him being involved in the upper mid card in two years time also.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose and Rollins will be great solo-wise. Don't know about Roman nor do I care.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

When Cena sees The Shield it's like this: :yum: More fresh faces to squash.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

I think Reigns will get the biggest push.

The other two will probably make it, but I get the feeling they'll have to fight for it more.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose and Rollins will be great solo-wise. Don't know about Roman nor do I care.


I can definitely see Roman being booked as a WHC Title Contender level threat when he goes solo,he reminds me of Batista when he was in Evolution. As for Rollins,I don't see him being anything more than a midcarder face but he'll play the role to perfection and be great at what he does,as for Ambrose,he'll start off as a mid carder Heel in the solo ranks but once he gets built up some more I definitely see a run with the WWE title in his future,but in about 1-2 years time.


----------



## ice_edge

Asenath said:


> At this point, with a month to go, they are going to have to give me a serious STORY reason to get invested in Orton/Ryback/Jericho.
> 
> Orton and Ryback, I loathe. Seriously loathe.
> 
> Jericho, I love. But that's just not enough.


*I have no doubt in my mind that as long as Jericho is on that mania card (and he will) you will truly watch his match at Mania (with Goldback and Orton or not) :cool2. *


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Isn't there a shield discussion thread? Why couldn't this have been posted there?


----------



## Iron Head

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Reigns could be the PG-era's Rock. No BS. If he cuts his hair, goes face and does well on promos/ring, the guy could be an easy WWE Champion.

Ambrose has the IT factor to be a monster/sneaky heel like Flair but ruthless like 2000-era HHH.

Rollins could go either way, but I see more Punk/Edge qualities in him... a star when needed or to boost cred for the midcard.


----------



## TheVenomousViper

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Despite the fact that Reigns is the least talented ring-wise, he has the best image and his gimmick is a personal favourite of Vince's. He will go far and probably be what Randy Orton was to Cena a few years back.


----------



## Asenath

ice_edge said:


> *I have no doubt in my mind that as long as Jericho is on that mania card (and he will) you will truly watch his match at Mania (with Goldback and Orton or not) :cool2. *


I'm that transparent, aren't I?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

You guys depress me with all the talk of disbanding them. :batista3


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You guys depress me with all the talk of disbanding them. :batista3












Don't be sad! This bunch still has so much to do, WWE would be absolutely stupid to split them up!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You guys depress me with all the talk of disbanding them. :batista3


Agreed. Why does anyone want them broken up or think they will break up soon? They're the best thing in WWE at the moment and if creative did decide to disband them this early it would be suicide.


----------



## tabish.f16

I like seth rollins. He is one of the best talents out of NXT. The shield should get more mic time and their story needs to be developed more. The fact that they defeated Ryback and Hell No at TLC then "Dream Team" at EC then "Dream Team II" on Raw, is proof enough that the company is rolling with them. Which is great! Since I am dead tired of Cena! I sure hope Rock kicks his arse at WM29!


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: It's February 2015, the status of The Shield members leading into WM 31 is.....?*

Ambrose=THE FUTURE OF THE MAIN EVENT HEEL SCENE
Rollins=Mid to upper mid card face
Reigns=A heel in the mid to upper mid card that is mostly in the IC/US title scene that eventually wins the WHC after about 2 or 3 years


----------



## checkcola

I want to see Sheamus come out and repeat these bits he's been doing against Wade being in a movie, then the Shield comes out and beat the crap out of him because Sheamus is in the wrong being all bitchy.


----------



## Asenath

checkcola said:


> I want to see Sheamus come out and repeat these bits he's been doing against Wade being in a movie, then the Shield comes out and beat the crap out of him because Sheamus is in the wrong being all bitchy.


It would be like:


----------



## The Smark One

J2D said:


> Don't know how I feel about Kassius being put in The Shield.
> 
> In each group, there's always the guy that gets knocked down after they split. I really don't want to increase the chances of that.
> 
> I really am mixed about this, because I love the idea of having them debut Ohno like that. Another idea?
> 
> Not trying to bury The Shield, but I always liked this thought of Kassius Ohno leading Bray Wyatt and one other.. maybe Richie Steamboat? You guys pick for that. Anyway, those three coming out in vests, but attacking the normal SHIELD. Saying how it's not right THEY get to make it to the main roster immeditaly, without working their way out like they all had to.
> 
> I don't know, I just realized don't want Kassius being that guy who risks getting the boot once the group disbands.


The anti shield... Pretty good idea


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The Anti Shield: Kassius Ohno, Bo Dallas [ cause WWE likes him for some reason ] and Richie Steamboat.
Wearing white vests and pants.

I just want Ambrose to lose it on Bo and rip his face off.


----------



## The Smark One

BarrettBarrage said:


> The Anti Shield: Kassius Ohno, Bo Dallas [ cause WWE likes him for some reason ] and Richie Steamboat.
> Wearing white vests and pants.
> 
> I just want Ambrose to lose it on Bo and rip his face off.


Rip his face off or his man boobs. That way Bo could actually have a character :ti


----------



## Asenath

BarrettBarrage said:


> The Anti Shield: Kassius Ohno, Bo Dallas [ cause WWE likes him for some reason ] and Richie Steamboat.
> Wearing white vests and pants.
> 
> I just want Ambrose to lose it on Bo and rip his face off.


I'm not feeling that particular construction, but it's a good idea in theory. If you make a stable to fight the Shield, they have to have *Babyface* coming out of their pores. I could see Richie Steamboat, maybe Jake Carter and Oliver Grey. All handsome young men, none particularly with 'Indie' affiliations, who can put on a good guy act. Give them a motivation, like they feel the Shield was disrespectful by 'jumping the line' out of NXT and don't represent their rookie class well.

Show them working with the same team tactics, give them their own little personalities, and see how it goes. 

No Bo Dallas. Ever.


----------



## Soulrollins

Rollins is the future /m/

mid card? He is better wrestler than ambrose, better in the mic than Roman reigns and has more charisma than everyone in the roster right now.

Ambrose will be a great heel, future top wrestler of the company, secured a legend.

i don't see future in roman reigns, he is a really typic powerhouse.


----------



## Asenath

I'm not so quick to discount Reigns down the line. He is very athletic, and he seems to have the skills. He just doesn't have the body of work behind him the other two do - and when he comes into his own, a few years down the line, I'm sure he'll get pushed to the moon. He's the kind of guy who gives Vince the serious panty tingles, so he'll wear the WWE belt one day if he doesn't fuck up. 

But he has to grow into his greatness. It's not there quite yet.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Asenath said:


> I'm not feeling that particular construction, but it's a good idea in theory. If you make a stable to fight the Shield, they have to have *Babyface* coming out of their pores. I could see Richie Steamboat, maybe Jake Carter and Oliver Grey. All handsome young men, none particularly with 'Indie' affiliations, who can put on a good guy act. Give them a motivation, like they feel the Shield was disrespectful by 'jumping the line' out of NXT and don't represent their rookie class well.
> 
> Show them working with the same team tactics, give them their own little personalities, and see how it goes.
> 
> No Bo Dallas. Ever.


No for Oliver Grey. I want him to stay teaming with Neville. It needs to be Bo, Richie and Jake Carter. Why?

1. Natural babyface look.
2. All are second or third generation superstars. 
3. Gives them something to do when they are all called up. 

I don't want this thing to happen, but if it were to go down, this is how it should be done.


----------



## Dallas

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No for Oliver Grey. I want him to stay teaming with Neville. It needs to be Bo, Richie and Jake Carter. Why?
> 
> 1. Natural babyface look.
> 2. All are second or third generation superstars.
> 3. Gives them something to do when they are all called up.
> 
> I don't want this thing to happen, but if it were to go down, this is how it should be done.


Yeahhhh but none of those three come close to the talent levels of Ambrose and Rollins, and the potential of Reigns. Shield went over Team Invincible and looked good doing it, could you really consider those three on the same level? If not, there's no threat, which means either Shield will look weak for wasting their time on them, or super weak for losing to them.


----------



## THANOS

Soulrollins said:


> Rollins is the future /m/
> 
> mid card? He is better wrestler than ambrose, better in the mic than Roman reigns *and has more charisma than everyone in the roster right now.*
> Ambrose will be a great heel, future top wrestler of the company, secured a legend.
> 
> i don't see future in roman reigns, he is a really typic powerhouse.


You had me until you said that. Rollins is certainly more charismatic than most and is in that Hardy realm of natural charisma, but to say he has more overall charisma than Cena, Punk, Bryan, Jericho, Sandow and even Ambrose is a bit of a stretch don't you think? Also, I didn't see much in Reigns in developmental but he has definitely been impressing in heeps since being paired with vets like Rollins and Ambrose, and will most certainly have a huge future in the company once he disbands from Shield and should be a wrestler similar to Orton with better mic skills and more power.


----------



## TD Stinger

It seems the consensus is that Rollins will be a "mid carder for life", while Ambrose and Reigns rise to the top. I disagree. To me, Rollins and Reigns (to extent w/ Reigns) have the best shot of rising to the top of the card. Ambrose has the best mastery of his character, best mic skills. But that doesn't automatically mean he will be the top guy from this group. I see him being a main event heel somewhere down the road and possibly an anti hero face. But Rollins (along w/ his in ring ability) has that natural charisma, that shows in action and not talking, and that rockstar kind of look that a lot of fans will gravitate towards. And of course Reigns just has the look. He looks intimidating and just has a very good presence to him. While I do see him having a better upside than Ambrose (in terms of position on the card), IMO he could also fall very far. He could be the next Batista or Mason Ryan. IMO, he will either fly to the top or fall hard to the bottom.

And The Shield don't need anyone else in their group. Not even Kassius Ohno (who I'm honestly not a huge fan of, at least not his work in NXT).


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> It seems the consensus is that Rollins will be a "mid carder for life", while Ambrose and Reigns rise to the top. I disagree. To me, Rollins and Reigns (to extent w/ Reigns) have the best shot of rising to the top of the card. Ambrose has the best mastery of his character, best mic skills. But that doesn't automatically mean he will be the top guy from this group. I see him being a main event heel somewhere down the road and possibly an anti hero face. But Rollins (along w/ his in ring ability) has that natural charisma, that shows in action and not talking, and that rockstar kind of look that a lot of fans will gravitate towards. And of course Reigns just has the look. He looks intimidating and just has a very good presence to him. *While I do see him having a better upside than Ambrose (in terms of position on the card)*, IMO he could also fall very far. He could be the next Batista or Mason Ryan. IMO, he will either fly to the top or fall hard to the bottom.
> 
> And The Shield don't need anyone else in their group. Not even Kassius Ohno (who I'm honestly not a huge fan of, at least not his work in NXT).


----------



## AntUK

TD Stinger said:


> While I do see him having a better upside than Ambrose (in terms of position on the card).


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


>


I can't see the pic, lol.



AntUK said:


>


----------



## Trifektah

I'm still calling for Shield vs Undertaker 3 on 1 handicap match for Mania.


----------



## Amber B

Trifektah said:


> I'm still calling for Shield vs Undertaker 3 on 1 handicap match for Mania.


Pretty much. It's the Undertaker, he'll make it work and make them look good even if they will lose the match- which they obviously will. Nothing about seeing them against Ryback/Sheamus/Orton or some similar combo excites me at all.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Rumor is they wanted an Undertaker/Punk match so we might have to deal with another six-man.

I'm not completely against the match because the trio work so well together, but some variety would be nice. Not just 3 on 3, but have each of them in a singles match.

I guess Shield facing Taker was asking too much too soon.


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> Rumor is they wanted an Undertaker/Punk match so we might have to deal with another six-man.


Rumor? It's pretty much locked at this point. And thank god for that, so we don't witness the worst idea ever aka a stupid handicap match.


----------



## Tony Tornado

A fourth member for the Shield is impossible. The Shield are a supergroup formed by the three most impressive people WWE has had on developmental for quite some time (possibly excluding Cesaro but he's not at their level character-wise). There's nobody on NXT who fits or, quite honestly, has the talent to pull it off and that group, as much as it pains me to say, also includes Ohno.

On the long run I have no idea who'll be more successful. If it were based solely on talent it would be Ambrose because he's a really special talent that comes up once a decade. One thing's for sure, Reigns is going to get pushed really really hard in the near future, whether the Shield disbands or not.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shield are a good opportunity to get some names on the WM card that aren't doing anything much like the money in the bank match was.

To me it seems Sheamus will be facing Barrett, so I'm thinking Orton will recruit. Not sure about Jericho, because I thought he was being set up with a feud with Ziggler. Legacy re-union?? I doubt it... Who does that leave? Team Hell-No will probably have their break up match, so I'm guessing Ryback again  and another face. 

Hopefully it wont go to Khali, for that India buyrate. Maybe the Miz due to his current push?? Bo Dallas, ugh I hope not again. Maybe a Mysterio return??


----------



## Amber B

iDogBea said:


> Rumor is they wanted an Undertaker/Punk match so we might have to deal with another six-man.
> 
> I'm not completely against the match because the trio work so well together, but some variety would be nice. Not just 3 on 3, but have each of them in a singles match.
> 
> I guess Shield facing Taker was asking too much too soon.


I don't think Taker/Shield was asking for too much too soon at all especially the commentators continue to ask the question of what man can stop them.

If not that, I'd rather have the three of them in singles matches. 
Orton/Ambrose
Jericho/Rollins
Sheamus (or Ryback if Fella vs Wade is happening)/Reigns

All I hope is that there isn't a 6 man tag. It's time to progress.


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> I can't see the pic, lol.


Here you are.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> I don't think Taker/Shield was asking for too much too soon at all especially the commentators continue to ask the question of what man can stop them.
> 
> If not that, I'd rather have the three of them in singles matches.
> Orton/Ambrose
> Jericho/Rollins
> Sheamus (or Ryback if Fella vs Wade is happening)/Reigns
> 
> All I hope is that there isn't a 6 man tag. It's time to progress.


I cant see Jericho being involved with him hopping in and out of the WWE whenever he wants. Sheamus though is the rando in this whole Mania match possibility. 

Who's bright idea was it to put him in more than one feud?


----------



## ted316

Taker vs Shield would be pointless. If they win it would be worthless as any 3 guys on the roster should be able to take down Taker if they attack at once.

If Taker wins (which he would) then the shield look weak. I'd rather they did singles matches or went for the tag titles. I want to see rollins and ambrose wrestling the likes of Jericho, Bryan, Punk not the likes of Taker or Ryback where they won't get the chance to really showcase their abilities.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

ted316 said:


> Taker vs Shield would be pointless. If they win it would be worthless as any 3 guys on the roster should be able to take down Taker if they attack at once.
> 
> If Taker wins (which he would) then the shield look weak. I'd rather they did singles matches or went for the tag titles. I want to see rollins and ambrose wrestling the likes of Jericho, Bryan, Punk not the likes of Taker or Ryback where they won't get the chance to really showcase their abilities.


THIS!

Taker vs. The Shield does nothing but hurt The Shield.


----------



## Tater

(N) for anyone suggesting Taker have anything to do with The Shield. 

None of them should be in a singles match with him. All 3 are great but none are at a point where they deserve a Taker WM match.

A triple threat match makes even less sense. That is a lose-lose situation for all involved. 

And putting Taker in a tag match is a waste of one his final few WMs.

As for what I can see The Shield involved with for WM...

One scenario would be Reigns/Rollins taking the tag belts with Ambrose in a singles match; possibly for a secondary title.

Another would be the triple threat match... but since it has been done already, it would be pointless.

Singles matches for all would be spreading them too thin at this point.

If they are not put in a match at all... then we wait to see whose match they get involved with.

Considering this is one of the least intriguing RTWM I have ever seen, finding out The Shield's role in all of this is truly the most exciting thing about it.


----------



## Green

Amber B said:


> I don't think Taker/Shield was asking for too much too soon at all especially the commentators continue to ask the question of what man can stop them.
> 
> If not that, I'd rather have the three of them in singles matches.
> Orton/Ambrose
> Jericho/Rollins
> Sheamus (or Ryback if Fella vs Wade is happening)/Reigns
> 
> All I hope is that there isn't a 6 man tag. It's time to progress.


It will be a six-man tag for sure, but it will probably be a gimmick match of some sort.

I wouldn't want three singles matches because there wouldn't be enough time for the matches to be any good.

Nah, it will be another six-man tag of some sort and I expect it to bring the house down, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Tater said:


> One scenario would be Reigns/Rollins taking the tag belts with Ambrose in a singles match; possibly for a secondary title.


Seeing as how both the US champion and the IC champion are heels I don't think we'll be seeing anyone from The Shield going for a secondary title at WM.

I'm still hoping for *Jericho vs. Ambrose* and *Reigns/Rollins vs. Team Hell No*.


----------



## deathslayer

Don't get why heels always have to team up/befriend with other heels, same with faces, WWE is too narrow in that perspective.


----------



## Tater

MrSmallPackage said:


> Seeing as how both the US champion and the IC champion are heels I don't think we'll be seeing anyone from The Shield going for a secondary title at WM.


Have Cesaro drop the US title to Miz and book the WM match between Miz and Ambrose? That could work.


----------



## Fact

A new stable to feud with the Shield would be pretty awesome. It could easely establish some fresh faces since Shield is pretty over with the crowd , they get good crowd reactions. So a stable would work... 

Ohno , Riley and BigE would be something


----------



## VINT

Ohno, PAC and Big E would be GODLY.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

VINT said:


> Ohno, PAC and Big E would be GODLY.


I'm on board with those three as an anti-Shield. 
Adrian Neville is an obvious face, and Big E was a great face in NXT before he came to RAW, but what about Ohno?
I haven't seen alot of Ohno pre-NXT to be honest, I've only seen a couple of Chris Hero-matches.
Is he a good face?


----------



## rockdig1228

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Reigns is going to be pushed as a main eventer almost off the bat. *He's the leader of the group (clearly) *and they don't give a shit if he's green. So was Batista, so is Ryback, he has the look they want, he has the intensity they want. According to Meltzer, Triple H even said he wants Reigns to be "the new Triple H". So if you don't like Reigns, get used to him being shoved down your throats Sheamus style, he's the future bosses play thing.


I'm going to call you out on this since no one else has - calling Reigns the leader of this group is just flat-out wrong. Did you get that because he's the one yelling "Pick him up!" before they deliver the triple powerbomb? People have been saying he's the one 'directing traffic' and that makes him the leader... yeah right. They've been very deliberate in making them appear as equals - that's abundantly clear when they have a promo, whether taped or live. Each of the three gets to speak and that's the important part. If they wanted to paint Reigns as the one in charge, he'd have the most mic time and act as if he's above the other two, just like every other stable with a clear leader.


----------



## AntUK

Didn't we leave leader of the group discussion back a few hundred pages :-(


----------



## Asenath

Some folks are new. Bless 'em.


----------



## THANOS

MrSmallPackage said:


> I'm on board with those three as an anti-Shield.
> Adrian Neville is an obvious face, and Big E was a great face in NXT before he came to RAW, *but what about Ohno?
> I haven't seen alot of Ohno pre-NXT to be honest, I've only seen a couple of Chris Hero-matches.
> Is he a good face?*


Oh yeah! He was basically the king of IWA as their top face and most cheered wrestler, and in ROH he was very similar to Chris Jericho but taller! Loads of catchphrases to get the crowd involved!










How about some passion with no catchphrases?





And lastly check out his epic ROH theme song and moveset





The guy was born to be a cool face!


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> Oh yeah! He was basically the king of IWA as their top face and most cheered wrestler, and in ROH he was very similar to Chris Jericho but taller! Loads of catchphrases to get the crowd involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some passion with no catchphrases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly check out his epic ROH theme song and moveset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was born to be a cool face!


thanks for these, I wasn't really sold on Ohno but after this my opinion has changed considerably.


----------



## Asenath

The biggest problem with Hero/Ohno is that he's really seemed to struggle on NXT with compressing the match into the 5 or 10 minutes WWE guys get, as opposed to the longer ones he's been used to doing basically all his career. I think if they had gotten to him earlier, it wouldn't be such a problem. But his matches fall apart in the middle, a little bit, because of the pacing. He's still head and shoulders above anybody who was strictly a WWE developmental talent, but he's going to have to work that out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> The biggest problem with Hero/Ohno is that he's really seemed to struggle on NXT with compressing the match into the 5 or 10 minutes WWE guys get, as opposed to the longer ones he's been used to doing basically all his career. I think if they had gotten to him earlier, it wouldn't be such a problem. But his matches fall apart in the middle, a little bit, because of the pacing. He's still head and shoulders above anybody who was strictly a WWE developmental talent, but he's going to have to work that out.


I say put him in the main roster and have him work matches with Punk to get a feel for it considering their history.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

As much as I don't want to see Undertaker face Punk at Wrestlemania, if it happens and we all know he is going to win, I think the shield should beat up Taker after their match is over. If they decide to go that way I think it would establish Shield as a new dominate force. I just don't want them to break the streak, just beat him up at mania after his match because they deem it a injustice.


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> thanks for these, I wasn't really sold on Ohno but after this my opinion has changed considerably.


The problem is that everything he's done previously is worthless unless he can recreate it in WWE. Guys like Ambrose, Rollins, Graves etc took their indy characters to the next level when they joined developmental, whereas Ohno hasn't really done anything noteworthy in a year since signing. Right now he's a totally bland, stale guy who doesn't stand out in any way apart from his look. Maybe that's the company's fault, but I doubt it considering the success of other indy talents. Ohno needs to step it up if he wants to make it to the main roster, going off his NXT form he's nowhere near ready and there are at least 5 guys currently ahead of him in line for a call-up.


----------



## Asenath

That's not entirely true, x78. His mini-feud with Richie Steamboat was enjoyable. For some reason, it only got a few episodes of time, though. I think they could have carried it on for a few matches more - culminating maybe in a #1 Contendership struggle, since the two most recent champs are now on the main roster.


----------



## Dallas

Do we not have a gif of Ambrose's badass ring exit from NXT yet?


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> That's not entirely true, x78. His mini-feud with Richie Steamboat was enjoyable. For some reason, it only got a few episodes of time, though. I think they could have carried it on for a few matches more - culminating maybe in a #1 Contendership struggle, since the two most recent champs are now on the main roster.


It was ok but not really memorable, it didn't seem to go anywhere and I wasn't really sold on either guy. And as you say, it was dropped really quickly without any sort of payoff. The feud with Barretta was the same. I guess it doesn't help that both guys he was facing are really vanilla, but that's beside the point.

Put it this way, Ohno hasn't done anything that makes you think 'wow, this kid has something' like you see from Wyatt, Graves, Neville etc and previously Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Ascension etc. The same goes for Steamboat actually, both guys are just kind of there, they do everything well enough but just don't really stand out, if you were making a highlight reel there wouldn't be much on it. I would like to see Ohno as the next NXT champion, maybe that will give him more of an opportunity to show what he can do and be involved in some relevant storylines. He clearly has the ability, we just aren't seeing it at the moment for some reason.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I think Ohnos ready, and yeah his feud with steamboat was something that could be a mid card feud in the big leagues. They even had his dad Rick come in the middle of it and that's when kassius made that infamous line "what are you gonna do, arm drag me" to Ricky haha his ring work is awesome too, has that psychology that makes the match more interesting and his promos i remember being good as well.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

There is not much good to say about Ohno right now. His NXT work has been very mediocre. Aside from a good sense of humour, some sit and decent mic skills he's proven a huge disappointment. I can't understand why people are clamouring to see him debut on the main roster. His matches are boring. Not even technical or clinical, just rest hold after rest hold into the final elbow. Poor stuff, really just dismal work. The tag team with Kruger was helping him out and his feud with the equally boring Steamboat was surprisingly okay, but he's nothing special right now. Not at all. COming from the indies doesn't mean you will translate well. Cesaro had actual wrestling talent to help him out and strength and an excellent physique. Aside from being an okay talker, Ohno is an overhyped mess. 

I think guys like Kruger, Graves and Wyatt are the ones WWE should be bringing up to the main roster. These guys all have some form of talent, whether it's character, in the ring or just mic ability. 

I re-watched that promo they cut on Monday, the 25th. Ambrose has sold me on his talking at least, but I don't see the new Roddy Piper people have been hyping. Decent, but he needs to cut it out with the facial expressions. He's trying to hard to come across as... something and it fails. He just looks stupid. Jake Roberts had facial expressions down to a T. Ambrose needs to check those out. 

Reigns was okay, didn't speak too loudly or shout this time so became across really well. Even Ambrose patted him and gave him a commending smile. 

Rollins is... uggh. Dolph Ziggler good. Midcard good in other words. His Iowa accent is pretty awful, and his small stature compared to the other two makes him look out of his depth,


----------



## Amber B

Gareth Mallroy said:


> There is not much good to say about Ohno right now. His NXT work has been very mediocre. Aside from a good sense of humour, some sit and decent mic skills he's proven a huge disappointment. I can't understand why people are clamouring to see him debut on the main roster. His matches are boring. Not even technical or clinical, just rest hold after rest hold into the final elbow. Poor stuff, really just dismal work. The tag team with Kruger was helping him out and his feud with the equally boring Steamboat was surprisingly okay, but he's nothing special right now. Not at all. COming from the indies doesn't mean you will translate well. Cesaro had actual wrestling talent to help him out and strength and an excellent physique. Aside from being an okay talker, Ohno is an overhyped mess.
> 
> I think guys like Kruger, Graves and Wyatt are the ones WWE should be bringing up to the main roster. These guys all have some form of talent, whether it's character, in the ring or just mic ability.
> 
> I re-watched that promo they cut on Monday, the 25th. Ambrose has sold me on his talking at least, but I don't see the new Roddy Piper people have been hyping. Decent, but he needs to cut it out with the facial expressions. He's trying to hard to come across as... something and it fails. He just looks stupid. Jake Roberts had facial expressions down to a T. Ambrose needs to check those out.
> 
> Reigns was okay, didn't speak too loudly or shout this time so became across really well. Even Ambrose patted him and gave him a commending smile.
> 
> Rollins is... uggh. Dolph Ziggler good. Midcard good in other words. His Iowa accent is pretty awful, and his small stature compared to the other two makes him look out of his depth,



A mess is sadly the best way you can describe Ohno right now which is so disappointing. I can easily see him being the new Idol Stevens of developmental purgatory if he doesn't step it up.

With Ambrose, I don't think he even knows how to turn the animations off. It's just always been in his nature to be over the top in how he expresses himself. It stands out so much and people don't know how to take it because everyone in WWE right now is so subdued. If Moxley/Ambrose was wrestling in the 80s and early 90s, his animations would be a thing of the norm. He's more of an amalgamation of Piper/Foley/Funk, etc rather than just the new Piper.


----------



## THANOS

Gareth Mallroy said:


> There is not much good to say about Ohno right now. His NXT work has been very mediocre. Aside from a good sense of humour, some sit and decent mic skills he's proven a huge disappointment. I can't understand why people are clamoring to see him debut on the main roster. His matches are boring. Not even technical or clinical, just rest hold after rest hold into the final elbow. Poor stuff, really just dismal work. The tag team with Kruger was helping him out and his feud with the equally boring Steamboat was surprisingly okay, but he's nothing special right now. Not at all. COming from the indies doesn't mean you will translate well. *Cesaro had actual wrestling talent to help him out* and strength and an excellent physique. Aside from being an okay talker, Ohno is an over hyped mess.
> 
> I think guys like Kruger, Graves and Wyatt are the ones WWE should be bringing up to the main roster. These guys all have some form of talent, whether it's character, in the ring or just mic ability.
> 
> I re-watched that promo they cut on Monday, the 25th. Ambrose has sold me on his talking at least, but I don't see the new Roddy Piper people have been hyping. Decent, but he needs to cut it out with the facial expressions. He's trying to hard to come across as... something and it fails. He just looks stupid. Jake Roberts had facial expressions down to a T. Ambrose needs to check those out.
> 
> Reigns was okay, didn't speak too loudly or shout this time so became across really well. Even Ambrose patted him and gave him a commanding smile.
> 
> Rollins is... uggh. Dolph Ziggler good. Midcard good in other words. His Iowa accent is pretty awful, and his small stature compared to the other two makes him look out of his depth,


Cesaro was trained BY Ohno. Ohno, when he's on, is one of the best wrestlers in the world, and proved it countless times in IWA and ROH. He'll prove it to most doubters once he gets the call to RAW or Smackdown as well. I sense that he's bored down in NXT and holding back considerably. I think it's a rather reasonable assertion to make as well since we have access to all his previous work and can see how much more motivated he was there. The biggest problem with Ohno is the new gimmick he has! He should never be a vicious heel, and is at his strongest when he's a clean cut cocky heel/cool face similar to jericho with catchphrases and Mohammed ali esque mannerisms. That is how to use him properly.

Just let the man be "That young knockout kid" and problem solved!


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

THANOS said:


> Cesaro was trained BY Ohno. Ohno, when he's on, is one of the best wrestlers in the world, and proved it countless times in IWA and ROH. He'll prove it to most doubters once he gets the call to RAW or Smackdown as well. I sense that he's bored down in NXT and holding back considerably. I think it's a rather reasonable assertion to make as well since we have access to all his previous work and can see how much more motivated he was there. The biggest problem with Ohno is the new gimmick he has! He should never be a vicious heel, and is at his strongest when he's a clean cut cocky heel/cool face similar to jericho with catchphrases and mohammad ali esque mannerisms. That is how to use him properly.
> 
> Just let the man be "That young knockout kid" and problem solved!


Holding back? Bored? Well that's plain idiotic. He should be earning his stripes, putting on a good performance. Bray Wyatt doesn't hold back! He goes out there and puts on his best act because he's a hard worker. If Ohno is feeling bored then he should get a new job. There are tons of guys who would want his spot, and if he won't work hard to keep it then he should lose it.

Cesaro was trained by Ohno? Okay, then this is a case of the student becoming greater than the master. I've seen a bit of Ohno's indy work and it's good stuff. His WWE style is very bad though. He's been there a year and he still can't adjust? What's wrong with him? Find a style that works and stick with it! His NXT work is terrible. His matches are mediocre and slow. I like Ohno, or at least I did, but he's not showing anything impressive right now. If he can't learn to adjust to the WWE style of wrestling then he should consider a switch back to the indies. 

This is developmental. If Ohno wants a new gimmick then he should pitch one. Developmental is the place for guys to change up their acts. Now he is a decent talker and reasonably funny, so maybe having a gimmick that would let him talk more would be good, but it doesn't change the fact that his matches are boring and plodding.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Holding back? Bored? Well that's plain idiotic. He should be earning his stripes, putting on a good performance. Bray Wyatt doesn't hold back! He goes out there and puts on his best act because he's a hard worker. If Ohno is feeling bored then he should get a new job. There are tons of guys who would want his spot, and if he won't work hard to keep it then he should lose it.
> 
> Cesaro was trained by Ohno? Okay, then this is a case of the student becoming greater than the master. I've seen a bit of Ohno's indy work and it's good stuff. His WWE style is very bad though. He's been there a year and he still can't adjust? What's wrong with him? Find a style that works and stick with it! His NXT work is terrible. His matches are mediocre and slow. I like Ohno, or at least I did, but he's not showing anything impressive right now. If he can't learn to adjust to the WWE style of wrestling then he should consider a switch back to the indies.
> 
> This is developmental. If Ohno wants a new gimmick then he should pitch one. Developmental is the place for guys to change up their acts. Now he is a decent talker and reasonably funny, so maybe having a gimmick that would let him talk more would be good, but it doesn't change the fact that his matches are boring and plodding.


Again, THIS is where I say you're being completely ignorant as hell. 

If you're a wrestling fan, you'd know. WWE holds back, massively, and you do what you're told. You don't go out there and just DO STUFF that impresses people. No, you have your limits. Adjusting to WWE style could be hard for someone like him. Look what they did with Sin Cara.

WWE picked the guy up dry from his normal style, limited him, and now everyone think he's bad. The problem isn't with the talent, the problem is with WWE limiting people. D-Bry is another great example. Thing is, yes, he did adjust. He also had alot more play ground. 

Same with CM Punk. Hell, even he talked about not getting much credit and being screwed over when he left the indies. As I said, don't look at the fucking talent for that issue. Saying Ohno needs to change jobs just blew me away. Maybe WWE should really start fucking fixing their indies. Actually, there was a point when the indies even worked well.

Till the jack ass named Johnny Ace starting making changes. Guarnteed, you let Paul Heyman or Cornette back into the game, they could build up Kassius just like they did Punk. 

Kassius has potentinal, and you're pretty much one of those people stopping this guy from going anywhere big. Don't shoot the guy down because you think he's not going anywhere. On that note, who the hell are you to claim that?

The crowd is behind him. He's entertaining. He has a nice move set. The gimmick is nice as well. You aren't actually bringing up any points yourself. You're just saying "WELL, I THINK HE SUCKS. SO HE SHOULDN'T GO ANYWHERE." That's not a nice reason.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ambrose's facial expressions are one of the reasons why I love his promos to be honest. He's a natural.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

J2D said:


> Again, THIS is where I say you're being completely ignorant as hell.
> 
> If you're a wrestling fan, you'd know. WWE holds back, massively, and you do what you're told. You don't go out there and just DO STUFF that impresses people. No, you have your limits. Adjusting to WWE style could be hard for someone like him. Look what they did with Sin Cara.
> 
> WWE picked the guy up dry from his normal style, limited him, and now everyone think he's bad. The problem isn't with the talent, the problem is with WWE limiting people. D-Bry is another great example. Thing is, yes, he did adjust. He also had alot more play ground.
> 
> Same with CM Punk. Hell, even he talked about not getting much credit and being screwed over when he left the indies. As I said, don't look at the fucking talent for that issue. Saying Ohno needs to change jobs just blew me away. Maybe WWE should really start fucking fixing their indies. Actually, there was a point when the indies even worked well.
> 
> Till the jack ass named Johnny Ace starting making changes. Guarnteed, you let Paul Heyman or Cornette back into the game, they could build up Kassius just like they did Punk.
> 
> Kassius has potentinal, and you're pretty much one of those people stopping this guy from going anywhere big. Don't shoot the guy down because you think he's not going anywhere. On that note, who the hell are you to claim that?
> 
> The crowd is behind him. He's entertaining. He has a nice move set. The gimmick is nice as well. You aren't actually bringing up any points yourself. You're just saying "WELL, I THINK HE SUCKS. SO HE SHOULDN'T GO ANYWHERE." That's not a nice reason.


Sorry, change of venue. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-s...ssius-ohno-we-seeing-right-now-all-wrong.html

We can handle it there. That said, try not to be so antsy. I'm not looking to offend or attack anyone, just discuss this subject maturely.


----------



## x78

Spoiler: This week's episode of NXT



The Shield interfere in the main event.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

x78 said:


> Spoiler: This week's episode of NXT
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield interfere in the main event.


I saw it. They aren't at the next tapings so I don't know why they were even there.


----------



## Itami

holyshit what a pop Shield got on NXT :lol Crowd legit got off their seats. I didn't see the 1. contender match but the crowed seemed to be bored out of their ass.

Amaazing stuff. (although a bit awkward how Rollins got out of the ring similar to Ambrose )


----------



## THANOS

Itami said:


> holyshit what a pop Shield got on NXT :lol Crowd legit got off their seats. I didn't see the 1. contender match but the crowed seemed to be bored out of their ass.
> 
> Amaazing stuff. (although a bit awkward how Rollins got out of the ring similar to Ambrose )


Yep huge pop and great promo! I loved Rollins especially and he improves by the day!


----------



## JY57

Gareth Mallroy said:


> I saw it. They aren't at the next tapings so I don't know why they were even there.


the NXT Champion Langston wasn't there either. They had tapings when the 4 of them were in the Middle East. They probably continue where they left off in the next tapings


----------



## AntUK

THANOS said:


> Yep huge pop and great promo! I loved Rollins especially and he improves by the day!


Deans hairline is as crazy as he is in this promo.

Its good to see how they just pop up anywhere, great, great booking


----------



## Itami

THANOS said:


> Yep huge pop and great promo! I loved Rollins especially and he improves by the day!


 I've to admit, biggest props goes to Rollins this time...










Long overdue <3


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

JY57 said:


> the NXT Champion Langston wasn't there either. They had tapings when the 4 of them were in the Middle East. They probably continue where they left off in the next tapings


Just seemed like a bad idea. I wanted them to be done with NXT. Let Graves, Kruger and O'Brian shine.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> holyshit what a pop Shield got on NXT :lol Crowd legit got off their seats. I didn't see the 1. contender match but the crowed seemed to be bored out of their ass.
> 
> Amaazing stuff. (although a bit awkward how Rollins got out of the ring similar to Ambrose )


Meh it wasn't like he tried to mimic him. While Ambrose was exiting the ring, Rollins wasn't even looking in his direction.


----------



## Eddie Ray

do we have any footage?


----------



## AntUK

Eddie Ray said:


> do we have any footage?


39.30 mins in

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxunpt_nxt-2-28-13_sport?search_algo=2#.US_PV1empdA


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Meh it wasn't like he tried to mimic him.


I don't think so either... still it was kinda funny how Ambrose looked at him :lol

Seth as an obsessed friend of Ambrose storyline make it happen <3


----------



## THANOS

AntUK said:


> Deans hairline is as crazy as he is in this promo.
> 
> Its good to see how they just pop up anywhere, great, great booking


Agreed his hairline is whack lol but he makes it work! Did you see that crazy flip he did to get out of the ring? It looked like something Sin Cara or PAC would do lol!


----------



## Eddie Ray

great! Ambrose is epic and seth has really grown into the heel role...


yeah and I'm still not feeling Reigns...he sounds and looks awkward...:/


----------



## iamnotanugget

I guess they are faces on NXT and heels everywhere else. :lol

Look at him exiting like the boss he is.

:faint:


----------



## Hawksea

Ambrose leading the polls? 

Typical indy blind markism fpalm


----------



## BHfeva

Hawksea said:


> Ambrose leading the polls?
> 
> Typical indy blind markism fpalm


Or maybe they dont have the same taste as you..


----------



## Death Rider

Hawksea said:


> Ambrose leading the polls?
> 
> Typical indy blind markism fpalm


Typical hawksea trolling fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Soulrollins

I think Ambrose is some overrated in this forum...
Yeah the guy is great talent... But is stupid that everyone think he is better than others just because he acting like the joker.


----------



## purple_gloves

Hawksea said:


> Ambrose leading the polls?
> 
> Typical indy blind markism fpalm


I knew fuck all about any of them before they showed up on Raw. I know nothing about Indy wrestling, and I still voted for Ambrose. Talent is talent, wherever it comes from.

You're lucky " being an ignoramus" is not a bannable offence.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> I guess they are faces on NXT and heels everywhere else. :lol
> 
> Look at him exiting like the boss he is.
> 
> :faint:


He did that last year in a dark match, so naturally I marked like a bitch for it.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lol that exit gif is a perfect example of 'trying too hard'.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Soulrollins said:


> I think Ambrose is some overrated in this forum...
> Yeah the guy is great talent... But is stupid that everyone think he is better than others just because he acting like the joker.


Me too. From what I've seen anyway. However, I get the sense he is a little restricted in this gimmick. We've definitely not seen his full potential.

The one to really impress me so far is Reigns. I think it's because he had the least expectation leading in to this thing.


----------



## THANOS

Soulrollins said:


> I think Ambrose is some overrated in this forum...
> Yeah the guy is great talent... But is stupid that everyone think he is better than others just because he acting like the joker.


Or maybe they think he's better because his mic delivery, charisma, character subtleties, it factor, and passion is higher than the others? It could just be me but there's plenty of evidence to support those assertions!


----------



## THANOS

Oxitron said:


> :lol that exit gif is a perfect example of 'trying too hard'.


I'd rather he try too hard in every one of his mannerisms, promos, and ring exits then not try hard enough like mostly every other wrestler on the roster. I'm looking at you Cena, Kofi, Rhodes, etc..


----------



## Oxidamus

THANOS said:


> I'd rather he try too hard in every one of his mannerisms, promos, and ring exits then not try hard enough like mostly every other wrestler on the roster. I'm looking at you Cena, Kofi, Rhodes, etc..


Too bad the way he exited the ring actually goes against his "twisted, calculating" nature. Someone who is 'calculating' wouldn't leave the ring like that :lol.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> Too bad the way he exited the ring actually goes against his "twisted, calculating" nature. Someone who is 'calculating' wouldn't leave the ring like that :lol.


I think it's going to take a while for you to understand Ambrose's character.


----------



## THANOS

Oxitron said:


> Too bad the way he exited the ring actually goes against his "twisted, calculating" nature. Someone who is 'calculating' wouldn't leave the ring like that :lol.


No but somebody who is off beat, crazy and weird would, like the Joker, which is more in tune with his character than calculated ever has been.


----------



## Oxidamus

THANOS said:


> No but somebody who is off beat, crazy and weird would, like the Joker, which is more in tune with his character than calculated ever has been.


Eh you're right, but I still stand by my statement of it being too try-hard.


----------



## Stroker Ace

AntUK said:


> 39.30 mins in
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxunpt_nxt-2-28-13_sport?search_algo=2#.US_PV1empdA


Three things.

1. When the hell did Tyson Kid get hot? 

2. Congratulations Rollins you've finally nailed it :cheer

3. The more Mox does these awesome little moves the more I want to wreck him, he needs to stop

Not a bad episode of NXT, I really should watch more.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

I voted Rollins when this thread was only 1 page and I must say I don't regret it. Even his voice is perfect. He sounds like a crow.


----------



## checkcola

THANOS said:


> Or maybe they think he's better because his mic delivery, charisma, character subtleties, it factor, and passion is higher than the others? It could just be me but there's plenty of evidence to support those assertions!


I don't know. Reigns seems to have the "It Factor" himself. Not knocking any of them, but its not surprising Rollins is last in this poll; he has the thankless job of taking most of the bumps by WWE babyfaces.


----------



## Asenath

Reigns looks impressive because he has two very impressive partners. He's decent, will be something in the future, but right now he's just all looks.

And I don't know if I would use the word "calculating" to describe the Moxley-Ambrose character. He's a creature of moods and obsessions too much to be a chessmaster. Focused, sure. But unpredictable about it. (See: the Regal feud.)


----------



## King187

Reigns is clearly very athletic and powerful. He's not stiff and mechanical like most big guys, you can tell he's naturally athletic and strong. Huge potential.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

There's an article on Bleacherreport about which member of The Shield has the most potential.
READ IT HERE

It's basically the same discussion we have in this thread everyday, but one of the comments to the article is really funny.



> In this order,
> 1. Dean Ambrose
> 2. Seth Rollins
> 3. "secret" member of The Shield
> 4. Diva that will soon be part of the Shield
> 5. Janitor that cleans up after the Shield's trash
> 6. Pet Mascot of the Shield
> 7. The Shield's Black Vests
> 8. The Shield's Motto (believe in the Shield)
> 9. Their entrance Song
> 10. Their entrance style
> 11. Roman Reigns


I don't necessarily agree with it, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Neil_totally

regarding the 'try hard'/exit debate: Ambrose's character just seems to want to have fun and do things that make himself smile, most of the time it means beating people up for justice, but occasionally it means doing funny little things like that.

I'm loathe to get into the Ambrose/Joker debate, but an obvious comparison is Joker skipping and telling himself jokes while he's kicking about killing folk.


----------



## Blood Bath

MrSmallPackage said:


> There's an article on Bleacherreport about which member of The Shield has the most potential.
> READ IT HERE
> 
> It's basically the same discussion we have in this thread everyday, but one of the comments to the article is really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with it, but I enjoyed it.


I seen that, they were killing that guys profile picture :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's late but Rollins was impressive on Monday. He'll grow to be a great performer very soon.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*YOU CANT RUN FROM JUSTICE* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Enforcer

Maybe I'm biased because I'm a big Ambrose fan but I don't think he's trying too hard at all. Yeah, he does some goofy stuff and can be a little dramatic when he sells but that's a refreshing change from all the FCW clones we've been fed. It's kind of silly that so many people complain about never getting anything different and then when somebody like Ambrose comes around they don't like that change either.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Ambrose 'trying too hard' is a silly argument. Even if he is, he's a refreshing character that's exciting to watch. I'd much rather watch him then most of the roster.


----------



## VINT

MrSmallPackage said:


> There's an article on Bleacherreport about which member of The Shield has the most potential.
> READ IT HERE
> 
> It's basically the same discussion we have in this thread everyday, but one of the comments to the article is really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with it, but I enjoyed it.



Pretty stupid If you ask me, Reigns was the most impressive member off Shield in their last 3 matches. 

Reigns has an epic name, epic look and a very good wrestling ability, his mic skills needs to be better a little bit tho.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

VINT said:


> Pretty stupid If you ask me, Reigns was the most impressive member off Shield in their last 3 matches.


Doing the same spot over and over is not impressing me.


----------



## ted316

I think most people here that say about how good Ambrose is are saying that partly because they have seen how good he CAN be. I think he's holding back a lot right now in his current role to fit in better as part of a team. I think when he eventually goes solo you'll see a much darker and twisted side to him. I like that he seems to be putting lots of effort into getting the shield looking good rather than just hey look at me kinda thing.

Rollins is the one impressing me most though. I admit when the shield started up I was in the camp thinking he would be a terrible heel as he is a natural face. I'm starting to really look forward to seeing him in the matches though. That high knee off the top rope is awesome!

Reings gets better as the weeks go by but just doesn't have the experience of the other two. I can't think of a better group for him to improve in though. Ambrose and Rollins are allowing him time to shine while covering any weaknesses he has.


----------



## Da Silva

Ambrose is just fit.


----------



## Evolution

How is Ambrose trying too hard? It's better than apparently not giving a fuck which is what 90% of the roster does. He's doing the best he can with what he's given.

Also marked at WWE.com referring to Ambrose as the leader in an article about the Shields win at Elimination Chamber :mark:


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

Ambrose trying so hard? the only wrestler in the company that is trying so hard is Dolph Ziggler. Ambrose on the other hand made me a believer that his marks was talking about. He is a excellent talent.


----------



## NeyNey

Shield was so awesome on RAW.

Rolling was great. 
I find myself beeing impressed every time he's on the mic now and writing that down everytime I'm in that thread, like it's something new to me.
Ambrose is an awesome teacher man. Fuck.
It was like watching a father observing his sons and smile proudly. :lol
Best part was Ambrose and Reigns watching Rollins and laugh and cheer like he spelled the last word in a contest right. :lmao 
Also, Rollins RKO sell was fantastic.
And don't think too much about that "Rollins alone in the ring"-thing. I'm sure it means nothing. 

So cool!!!!! :bateman
Need to watch NxT and SD now. Bye.


----------



## deathslayer

Lol they were like fan favorites in NXT


----------



## Kalashnikov

Ambrose is overplaying his part... he just sounds forced when he does the "joker-voice".


----------



## Itami

Kalashnikov said:


> Ambrose is overplaying his part... he just sounds forced when he does the "joker-voice".


I wish he was doing the joker-voice right now, because compared to what he did before with it, he's just talking normal atm.

I think the reason some feel Ambrose is trying too hard is because he's being so fucking intense on the mic lately. Ambrose is at its best when he's calm, stutter and creepy - that's what I'm missing from him right now. When we eventually get that, more critics might warm up to him. If it's his facial expressions, well that's just him being him. That's what makes him so unusual/fun. Let the other two guys have normal boring faces. 

Personally I think he's perf either way.


----------



## sbuch

people actually think Dean Ambrose is ..trying too hard? Ummmm I don't think trying too hard is possible in wrestling. Wrestling is EXAGGERATED, the characters are over the top, performers are BIGGER THAN LIFE, trying too hard is not possible. I've mentioned this idea before in another thread, but it really seems like the WWE's sub-par product and complacency in characters and the lack of effort and complacency of the performers for the last 10 years has really effected fans. Especially, well obviously younger ones. Simply, not enough people know what wrestling is supposed to be. The Shield represents what the WWE could have been had they not gone the John Cena route. 

The different booking nature and development of The Shield suggest that someone in the WWE realizes the problem, and they attempting to fix it. Be it Triple H, or a group of people, the problem is painfully obvious and now those who can do something to fix, are. Slowly. It started with Punk, maybe even initiated by Punk, it has continued with Lesnar, Heyman, The Shield and recently Jack Swagger/Zeb Coutler. Things are changing, back into WRESTLING. Well-developed, over the top CHARACTERS WHO TRY TOO HARD. 

Ambrose is great at what he does and the "WWE Universe" has been subjected to CRAP, the exact opposite of Ambrose, for a decade, so Ambrose feels different in a bad way to some, to some "he's trying too hard." Because no one else is trying or has tried for a long time. 

I am not a big Ambrose fan either, never really heard of him pre-FCW, but I am a realist and I call them how I see them- he's GREAT, he's a performer and he KNOWS wrestling. Think about how many guys have come and gone in the last 10 years without any substance or anything distinctive. And look at the product since then. Maybe not the whole 10 years, but definitely since 2006-07.

We are at an obvious turning point in the WWE, which is ironically, hopefully going to bring things back to how they were.


----------



## Itami

sbuch said:


> it really seems like the WWE's sub-par product and complacency in characters and the lack of effort and complacency of the performers for the last 10 years has really effected fans.


That, and it's IWC... nitpicking and bitching about everything/anything. I mean, it's no surprising really. 

Well said though.


----------



## Amber B

Bless anyone's heart if they think Ambrose is being too dramatic right _now_. You're gonna hate him when he goes solo.


----------



## Honey Bucket

sbuch said:


> people actually think Dean Ambrose is ..trying too hard? Ummmm I don't think trying too hard is possible in wrestling. Wrestling is EXAGGERATED, the characters are over the top, performers are BIGGER THAN LIFE, trying too hard is not possible. I've mentioned this idea before in another thread, but it really seems like the WWE's sub-par product and complacency in characters and the lack of effort and complacency of the performers for the last 10 years has really effected fans. Especially, well obviously younger ones. Simply, not enough people know what wrestling is supposed to be. The Shield represents what the WWE could have been had they not gone the John Cena route.
> 
> The different booking nature and development of The Shield suggest that someone in the WWE realizes the problem, and they attempting to fix it. Be it Triple H, or a group of people, the problem is painfully obvious and now those who can do something to fix, are. Slowly. It started with Punk, maybe even initiated by Punk, it has continued with Lesnar, Heyman, The Shield and recently Jack Swagger/Zeb Coutler. Things are changing, back into WRESTLING. Well-developed, over the top CHARACTERS WHO TRY TOO HARD.
> 
> Ambrose is great at what he does and the "WWE Universe" has been subjected to CRAP, the exact opposite of Ambrose, for a decade, so Ambrose feels different in a bad way to some, to some "he's trying too hard." Because no one else is trying or has tried for a long time.


Agree 100% with this. Most younger fans have been desensitised into thinking that the promo style of a Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton or David Otunga is what wrestling is all about, when in fact they're just over enunciating and losing anything resembling a character. Ziggler has a lot of fans on here but I can't get into him at all. Maybe it's his bland promos. He needs to take it up a notch, go fucking crazy.

People say that Ambrose tries too hard, fuck knows what they think if they see a Piper promo from the 80s. I fully endorse the notion of Ambrose going full-on crazy with his mannerisms and facial expressions in the future. 

Wrestling needs some fucking 'out-there' figures instead of the bland, washboard-abs, tanned, monotonous speech therapy graduates that have been plaguing the WWE in recent years.


----------



## Asenath

^^^


----------



## Itami

oh lookie here guize rollins tryin too hard ehehehe


----------



## Asenath

Heh. That's Seth's 'Fuck Effort' entrance.


----------



## Itami

Ugh his getting hyped up routines always made me facepalm.

His music is awesome though. He should keep that going solo, but with added lyrics.


----------



## That's Amore

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Agree 100% with this. Most younger fans have been desensitised into thinking that the promo style of a Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton or David Otunga is what wrestling is all about, when in fact they're just over enunciating and losing anything resembling a character. Ziggler has a lot of fans on here but I can't get into him at all. Maybe it's his bland promos. He needs to take it up a notch, go fucking crazy.
> 
> People say that Ambrose tries too hard, fuck knows what they think if they see a Piper promo from the 80s. I fully endorse the notion of Ambrose going full-on crazy with his mannerisms and facial expressions in the future.
> 
> Wrestling needs some fucking 'out-there' figures instead of the bland, washboard-abs, tanned, monotonous speech therapy graduates that have been plaguing the WWE in recent years.


This!


----------



## Caponex75

Golly, this Ambrose dick sucking is just pushing the limit. Guy's good.......let's stop trying to make it seem like he is the best thing since slice bread.


----------



## Soulrollins

Fun fact, Seth rollins had a more biggest pop than everyone in NXT or FCW, including ambrose.

Not for nothing he was the first NXT champion..


----------



## iamnotanugget

Caponex75 said:


> Golly, this Ambrose dick sucking is just pushing the limit. Guy's good.......let's stop trying to make it seem like he is the best thing since slice bread.


But he is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## Amber B

Fun fact: He was a super face while Ambrose is/was a heel- a heel with no redeemable qualities that you can still cheer for despite being a heel.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Soulrollins said:


> Fun fact, Seth rollins had a more biggest pop than everyone in NXT or FCW, including ambrose.
> 
> Not for nothing he was the first NXT champion..


Fun fact, Ambrose never showed up on NXT until the Shield. 

Could we just get a different thread where us Ambrose marks could mark out in peace?


----------



## jamal.

Soulrollins said:


> Fun fact, Seth rollins had a more biggest pop than everyone in NXT or FCW, including ambrose.
> 
> Not for nothing he was the first NXT champion..


herpa derp derp


----------



## Mister Hands

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> People say that Ambrose tries too hard, fuck knows what they think if they see a Piper promo from the 80s. I fully endorse the notion of Ambrose going full-on crazy with his mannerisms and facial expressions in the future.


Or this. Man, I'd pay to see what people'd make of this guy debuting today.


----------



## eireace

Dean Ambrose is epic


----------



## Asenath

Everyone who wants to be Pillman has to cut a promo in the nude. 

It's a rule.





 - 2:30

How's that for trying to do too much, y'all?


----------



## jamal.

Can someone link me to a video of a promo (I think it was a HWA promo)where Dean was throwing tickets up in the air with his pants down?


----------



## iamnotanugget

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Fun fact, Ambrose never showed up on NXT until the Shield.
> 
> Could we just get a different thread where us Ambrose marks could mark out in peace?


I second this request.


----------



## Amber B

It's unfortunate that he isn't really naked. I've looked. Hard.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Fun fact, Ambrose never showed up on NXT until the Shield.
> 
> Could we just get a different thread where us Ambrose marks could mark out in peace?


This thread is fine.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

Dean Ambrose can be The Joker to John Cena's Batman.


----------



## Aficionado

JigsawKrueger said:


> Dean Ambrose can be The Joker to John Cena's Batman.


I can see where you are coming from with this statement and I would be all for a Cena/Ambrose rivalry. But I feel I need to correct you. John Cena can not be compared to Batman. It's inethical and wrong. Cena by all accounts is Superman. Joker vs. Superman would be quite interesting because you know Joker would find all sorts of hilarious ways to incorporate kryptonite into his schemes but I digress. 

Ambrose by all accounts would prove to be a great foil to Cena down the road. But then again, I will be glued to my TV seeing Ambrose in a feud with literally anyone on the roster.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

CM Punk is more Batman than John Cena. Ambrose/Punk in a feud = :mark:


----------



## Asenath

AlienBountyHunter said:


> CM Punk is more Batman than John Cena. Ambrose/Punk in a feud = :mark:


. . .how did I get here, and why was I throwing money at the screen?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Asenath said:


> . . .how did I get here, and why was I throwing money at the screen?


Haha, exactly. If that match was at 'Mania next year, they could have Cena vs Perry Saturn's mop for all I care and I'd still be like:


----------



## iamnotanugget

jamal. said:


> Can someone link me to a video of a promo (I think it was a HWA promo)where Dean was throwing tickets up in the air with his pants down?


http://www.dailymotion.com/user/deanambrosenet/2#video=xxernk


----------



## AntUK

Itami said:


> oh lookie here guize rollins tryin too hard ehehehe


Between this and his flying knee of death outta nowhere the evidence is mounting that Seth is a ninja.


----------



## Asenath

AntUK said:


> Between this and his flying knee of death outta know where the evidence is mounting that Seth is a ninja.


Who knew there was an assassin training camp in frosty old Iowa?


----------



## xerxesXXI

Tyler, err, Seth had an amazing match against nigel at take no prisoners for roh, really showed me what the guy could do in the ring but I don't think anyone can deny moxley's charisma and mic skillz. I'm a tyrannosaurus rex roaming the country side!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:lmao @ people thinking Ambrose was trying too hard. Hogan and Savage must have been too much for you guys, then. Didn't even bring up Flair and Warrior.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/is-big-show-the-superstar-to-stop-the-shield

wwe.com already doing a poll of Big Show being the one to stop The Shield or not. Pretty funny. 

Last thing The Shield need is to get involved with that loser.


----------



## The Smark One

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/is-big-show-the-superstar-to-stop-the-shield
> 
> wwe.com already doing a poll of Big Show being the one to stop The Shield or not. Pretty funny.
> 
> Last thing The Shield need is to get involved with that loser.


Are you shitting me!?!?!?!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That sucks because Big Show feuds tend to leave the person worse than before and (with ADR being a recent exception). Hope Shield isn't getting fed to Big Slow at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Asenath

I don't know which is worse - being fed to Rybotch, Boreton, or the Big Slow. It is the worst of times.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't want to doubt since Shield have won two high profile matches they weren't expected to win on PPV but man Big Show is Big Show....


----------



## jamal.

iamnotanugget said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/user/deanambrosenet/2#video=xxernk


thx


----------



## Gandhi

I honestly don't care if Big Show destroys The Shield,I've never cared about them and probably never will.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Gonna inject something new.

*The Shield should (help) break the Streak.*


----------



## MikestarManiac3

I just voted no and 72% of the voters said yes he could.... Oh lord have mercy.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Even the WWE would realise that feeding The Shield to a veteran like Big Show wouldn't do anyone any good.

From the other thread in the Smackdown forum, I predicted that Show will team with Sheamus and Orton after they persuade him to team with them. Show gives in reluctantly, and the weeks leading up to Mania show us that the levels of trust between Show and Sheamus/Orton keep fluctuating. The go home show to WM sees Show finally snap and destroy The Shield.

At Mania, the trio are still apprehensive of one another, and when it seems that The Shield are on the edge of defeat, Orton hits an RKO OUTTA NOWHERE on Sheamus cementing his heel turn, and The Shield get the victory. 

Next PPV is set with Orton vs. Sheamus and Big Show vs. The Shield in a Gauntlet Match perhaps? Or 3 on 1 street fight (the idea here that his WM partners held him back, so he decides to go at it alone in a match befitting the Extreme Rules flavour, albeit unsuccessfully).

If this happened I'd be very content.


----------



## JY57

> WWERomanReigns
> @WWETheBigShow bought crushed my face.. You should have finished me off. #MISTAKE Watch your back.


-


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Even the WWE would realise that feeding The Shield to a veteran like Big Show wouldn't do anyone any good.
> 
> From the other thread in the Smackdown forum, I predicted that Show will team with Sheamus and Orton after they persuade him to team with them. Show gives in reluctantly, and the weeks leading up to Mania show us that the levels of trust between Show and Sheamus/Orton keep fluctuating. The go home show to WM sees Show finally snap and destroy The Shield.
> 
> At Mania, the trio are still apprehensive of one another, and when it seems that The Shield are on the edge of defeat, Orton hits an RKO OUTTA NOWHERE on Sheamus cementing his heel turn, and The Shield get the victory.
> 
> Next PPV is set with Orton vs. Sheamus and Big Show vs. The Shield in a Gauntlet Match perhaps? Or 3 on 1 street fight (the idea here that his WM partners held him back, so he decides to go at it alone in a match befitting the Extreme Rules flavour, albeit unsuccessfully).
> 
> If this happened I'd be very content.


That sounds pretty solid. I'd be fine with that.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

The WM match is only there to show us Ambroses finisher.


----------



## kendoo

looking forward to big show gettin power bombed (ha if only) and hopefully some old 'legends' getting attacked by the shield


----------



## THANOS

To quote Daniel Bryan, "[Fuck that] acromegalic swine The Big Show!" He should be putting over all upcoming stars at this point in his career but history has shown Del Rio to be the only one that survived a Big Show feud unscathed in recent years and, as already mentioned, everyone else has come out of it weaker then going in.

The track record suggests if the Shield feud with Big Show that it won't be good for them, but I'm willing to give this particular time a chance only because of who we've seen the Shield go over already!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

the shield about to go through the Big Show Burial inc.


----------



## rockdig1228

I actually think that we might see the Shield take out Big Show... he did a recent interview with Peter Rosenberg where he talked about wanting to help out young talent, and I think he's smart enough to know that the Shield need to stay strong. I sincerely hope it doesn't turn out like the SES angle though, that would be disastrous.


----------



## Jammy

I was one of the few people who disliked all the hype surrounding Ambrose. I derided and insulted his marks, but now that I've seen him, I can say with confidence that he is, in fact, the best thing since sliced bread.

He is in no way 'over the top', the passion and craziness he displays is exactly what sells feuds, and it'll probably be the one thing that gets him over with the casuals.

Oh and Reigns and Rollins are pretty great too, Rollins was a bit meh at the beginning, but he's easily carrying his weight now.


----------



## Amber B

I don't appreciate how Rollins is being treated like the Michelle of Destiny's Child. Don't appreciate it at all. :hayden

Reigns is still doing nothing for me.


----------



## Mister Hands

Logic dictates if they let Shield beat Cena, Ryback and Sheamus, they'd let them beat Big Show. Which means they're fucked, obv.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> I don't appreciate how Rollins is being treated like the Michelle of Destiny's Child. Don't appreciate it at all. :hayden
> 
> Reigns is still doing nothing for me.


Destiny has only just one child, Amber.












Spoiler: there is precedent for this, you know


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

THANOS said:


> To quote Daniel Bryan, "[Fuck that] acromegalic swine The Big Show!" He should be putting over all upcoming stars at this point in his career but history has shown Del Rio to be the only one that survived a Big Show feud unscathed in recent years and, as already mentioned, everyone else has come out of it weaker then going in.
> 
> The track record suggests if the Shield feud with Big Show that it won't be good for them, but I'm willing to give this particular time a chance only because of who we've seen the Shield go over already!


Pretty sure that Del Rio's feud with Big Show has lowered his overness.


----------



## Asenath

I think the only reason he came out largely unscathed from Big Show is Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Amber B

Mister Hands said:


> Logic dictates if they let Shield beat Cena, Ryback and Sheamus, they'd let them beat Big Show. Which means they're fucked, obv.


The only silver lining is that somehow, Big Show is only "unstoppable" on Raw and Smackdown but looks like a total chump on pay per views.


----------



## DA

Been catching up on all the Shield stuff and just watched their appearance on NXT, the crowd were buzzing their tits off :mark:

Don't like all this Big Show talk :delrio


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Please don't let them get stuck with Big Show. I'm not a hater of Show by any means, but I don't think that rivalry would work. Remember Punk's Straight Edge Society vs Show?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I doubt this is going to lead to anything with the Big Show. I mean, the commentators did say he lashed out blindly to the first guy who could get his hands on. 

If they do have Sheamus, Show and Orton face them at Wrestlemania I suspect it will be a forum to turn Show face and possibly Orton heel.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hopefully the big show stuff leads to a jumping, kind of like this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

They're losing at Mania one way or another. They have built them up so well it's only fair to Vince that he has the best thing going in the company today lose to the bunch of faces to make all the super fans happy. That senile old fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Swarhily

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Please don't let them get stuck with Big Show. I'm not a hater of Show by any means, but I don't think that rivalry would work. Remember Punk's Straight Edge Society vs Show?


Remember what happened to the Corre? And what about Rhodes. Big show is the ultimate momentum killer and The Shield are next :delrio


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Okay if Punk faces Taker at WM and they decide to break the streak. I think the shield should get involved and help punk break the streak. That would get them over instantly. If the streak isn't over, I think the shield should beat down Taker after his match, just to send a message.


----------



## Asenath

TheGreatBanana said:


> Okay if Punk faces Taker at WM and they decide to break the streak. I think the shield should get involved and help punk break the streak. That would get them over instantly. If the streak isn't over, I think the shield should beat down Taker after his match, just to send a message.


So, what you're saying is that this faction of guys who has been running wild through the WWE's most loved heroes should help the #1 heel in the company get a dirty win over one of the WWE's most loved characters, who has gone 20-0 so far in Wrestlemanias?

How _exactly_ does this help them get over? Because it seems like that would be a recipe for go-away heat surpassing even the Trope Namer, X-Pac's, ability to garner go-away heat.


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> So, what you're saying is that this faction of guys who has been running wild through the WWE's most loved heroes should help the #1 heel in the company get a dirty win over one of the WWE's most loved characters, who has gone 20-0 so far in Wrestlemanias?
> 
> How _exactly_ does this help them get over? Because it seems like that would be a recipe for go-away heat surpassing even the Trope Namer, X-Pac's, ability to garner go-away heat.


I actually think that would get The Shield over HUGE. They would be absolutely hated. Especially if they carried on just dominating after that. When a threat to The Shield finally arrived, imagine the pops he would get, and the buyrates that PPV would receive.

That said, for all 'Taker has done in the business, he deserves to keep his streak, and it is very likely completely safe.


----------



## THANOS

Cookie Monster said:


> They're losing at Mania one way or another. They have built them up so well it's only fair to Vince that he has the best thing going in the company today lose to the bunch of faces to make all the super fans happy. That senile old fucking piece of shit.


Fuck that senile piece of shitaki :lol! Dude don't even bring up the possibility of the Shield losing in front of their biggest audience ever! That is the shit that nightmares are made of !


----------



## Asenath

Davion McCool said:


> I actually think that would get The Shield over HUGE. They would be absolutely hated.


These two things do not always go together. There's _I hate this heel_ hate, a natural and desirable reaction we see far too little of in this cynical day and age. But there's also _Fuck these bums!_ hate, which we see frequently because someone is perceived to have RUINED THE STORY. 



THANOS said:


> Fuck that senile piece of shitaki :lol! Dude don't even bring up the possibility of the Shield losing in front of their biggest audience ever! That is the shit that nightmares are made of !


I have basically written off WrestleMania as a L for The Shield, as WrestleMania is the climax to the year's storylines where the wicked are punished, the good vindicated, and the audience is appeased. Now a loss is not necessarily a bad thing. If they get squashed, it is. But there are ways to lose and keep your dignity. And a loss at WrestleMania is better than no match at WrestleMania.

The only way this might not happen is an Orton heel turn, where he betrays his team and leaves them vulnerable to the predations of The Shield.

And that's just too much Randy Orton for me to give a damn about.


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> These two things do not always go together. There's _I hate this heel_ hate, a natural and desirable reaction we see far too little of in this cynical day and age. But there's also _Fuck these bums!_ hate, which we see frequently because someone is perceived to have RUINED THE STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> I have basically written off WrestleMania as a L for The Shield, as WrestleMania is the climax to the year's storylines where the wicked are punished, the good vindicated, and the audience is appeased. Now a loss is not necessarily a bad thing. If they get squashed, it is. But there are ways to lose and keep your dignity.
> 
> The only way this might not happen is an Orton heel turn, where he betrays his team and leaves them vulnerable to the predations of The Shield.
> 
> And that's just too much Randy Orton for me to give a damn about.


Asenath mania is in the cousin of New York. Do you really think the Shield losing will appease any type of audience, let alone the areana's audience which will shit all over any finish that doesn't involve the Shield winning?


----------



## Asenath

THANOS said:


> Asenath mania is in the cousin of New York. Do you really think the Shield losing will appease any type of audience, let alone the areana's audience which will shit all over any finish that doesn't involve the Shield winning?


Are the super-smarks going to be at WrestleMania, though? Most of the crowd is going to be from other places, places where they don't crap on the babyfaces as a matter of course.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

THANOS said:


> Asenath mania is in the cousin of New York. Do you really think the Shield losing will appease any type of audience, let alone the areana's audience which will shit all over any finish that doesn't involve the Shield winning?


I love how smarks in their delusional world think they are a majority.


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> Are the super-smarks going to be at WrestleMania, though? Most of the crowd is going to be from other places, places where they don't crap on the babyfaces as a matter of course.


Well look at it this way; last year's mania was in Miami which is largely a semi-casual city, and yet still an indy star like Daniel Bryan had his name chanted for 3 or 4 matches straight after losing to Sheamus, so imagine what New York's crowd will be like! They will 100% give a 50/50 reaction to Punk/Taker, chant Bryan when he faces Kane, pop for Cesaro, and relentlessly cheer the Shied!


----------



## THANOS

FredForeskinn said:


> I love how smarks in their delusional world think they are a majority.


Okay smartass did you watch mania last year? Because if you did you'd see a guy like Bryan getting cheered more than everyone else when he was a heel at the time who hadn't even gotten a chance to wrestle at his true ability yet. Now tell me why any casual fan would chant him that much without seeing anything he had to offer unless of course they weren't casual fans?? Hmmmmmmmm... I wonder?


----------



## Snothlisberger

Shield aren't losing at WM, come on people. Cheered or booed, they aren't losing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

THANOS said:


> Okay smartass did you watch mania last year? Because if you did you'd see a guy like Bryan getting cheered more than everyone else when he was a heel at the time who hadn't even gotten a change to wrestle at his true ability yet. Now tell me why any casual fan would chant him that much without seeing anything he had to offer unless of course they weren't casual fans?? Hmmmmmmmm... I wonder?


But they majority of the crowd will not poop their pants in anger if the shield is losing at this years Mania.


----------



## THANOS

FredForeskinn said:


> But they majority of the crowd will not poop their pants in anger if the shield is losing at this years Mania.


Are you positive about that? Because they did just THAT last year when Bryan lost and it even reciprocated to the very next RAW because of how outraged they were.

Mania has always been a largely smark audience because diehard fans travel from all over, and that shouldn't change especially when it's in New Jersey this year; which should allow New Yorker's to have an even easier commute than when it was in Miami.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> So, what you're saying is that this faction of guys who has been running wild through the WWE's most loved heroes should help the #1 heel in the company get a dirty win over one of the WWE's most loved characters, who has gone 20-0 so far in Wrestlemanias?
> 
> How _exactly_ does this help them get over? Because it seems like that would be a recipe for go-away heat surpassing even the Trope Namer, X-Pac's, ability to garner go-away heat.


the fact that you dont see how that would help NEW TALENT get over really makes me wonder if you GET the business.

Taker is one of those guys who is all about tradition. He wouldnt drop the streak unless it was to someone who he felt could seriously benefit from the rub and the win. Punk and the Shield would gain SO MUCH HEAT for ending the streak. Do you have ANY idea how much that would help everyone involved? Taker doesnt really NEED the streak anymore, as he's going into the hall of fame anyway, has had a brilliant career, and knows that he will need to pass the torch at some point. It's either Punk this year, or Cena next year. IMO, the only way punk wins is if the shield are apart of the result. At which point they would gain immediate, and main event heel kind of heat. 

Especially in a wrestling hotbed like the NY/NJ/CT area, where taker losing the streak to guys like the shield would garner immediate notoriety. It actually amazes me that you cant see this at all...


----------



## THANOS

Ziggler Mark said:


> the fact that you dont see how that would help NEW TALENT get over really makes me wonder if you GET the business.
> 
> Taker is one of those guys who is all about tradition. He wouldnt drop the streak unless it was to someone who he felt could seriously benefit from the rub and the win. Punk and the Shield would gain SO MUCH HEAT for ending the streak. Do you have ANY idea how much that would help everyone involved? Taker doesnt really NEED the streak anymore, as he's going into the hall of fame anyway, has had a brilliant career, and knows that he will need to pass the torch at some point. It's either Punk this year, or Cena next year. IMO, the only way punk wins is if the shield are apart of the result. At which point they would gain immediate, and main event heel kind of heat.
> 
> Especially in a wrestling hotbed like the NY/NJ/CT area, where taker losing the streak to guys like the shield would garner immediate notoriety. It actually amazes me that you cant see this at all...


Very good post bud! Loads of truth!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> Are the super-smarks going to be at WrestleMania, though? Most of the crowd is going to be from other places, places where they don't crap on the babyfaces as a matter of course.


wait wait wait...what the fuck is this? Seriously, I dont get anything you're saying on this topic.

Are you implying that it's the CASUALS who spend thousands of dollars to attend a wrestling event once a year? Is that REALLY what you're insinuating here? Please, goodness, I hope it isnt.


----------



## Asenath

I understand about "the rub" and putting over the younger generation and all that. Thank you for attempting to explain. I grasp the concept. What I am saying is that from a narrative standpoint, a run-in screwjob of an ending to something that has been built up as the Rubicon no one can cross - like The Streak - would be very unsatisfying to a large portion of the viewing audience. Even if it was the lead up to an amazing plotline, like a Punk face redemption, or an NWOesque faction's domination, I don't think it would be embraced as a good storytelling decision. 

Punk wins clean, there will be critics who are not pleased. But it is not the end of the world, and sets us up for WM30, with a rematch and (hopefully) retirement. Heyman World Order screws over The Undertaker, and there will be tears and recriminations.

As for who's buying WrestleMania seats, I think we need to define our terms better. There are Smarks - crotchety old characters like us who watch tape from the indies and dissect motivations of fictional characters and fantasy book when we should be working or whatever. There are Fans - who love the product, for the most part, and cheer for who they're supposed to, with a few exceptions. And then there are Casuals - they might catch an episode of RAW or watch a PPV at a sports bar, but they're not invested.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> I understand about "the rub" and putting over the younger generation and all that. Thank you for attempting to explain. I grasp the concept. What I am saying is that from a narrative standpoint, a run-in screwjob of an ending to something that has been built up as the Rubicon no one can cross - like The Streak - would be very unsatisfying to a large portion of the viewing audience. Even if it was the lead up to an amazing plotline, like a Punk face redemption, or an NWOesque faction's domination, I don't think it would be embraced as a good storytelling decision.
> 
> Punk wins clean, there will be critics who are not pleased. But it is not the end of the world, and sets us up for WM30, with a rematch and (hopefully) retirement. Heyman World Order screws over The Undertaker, and there will be tears and recriminations.
> 
> As for who's buying WrestleMania seats, I think we need to define our terms better. There are Smarks - crotchety old characters like us who watch tape from the indies and dissect motivations of fictional characters and fantasy book when we should be working or whatever. There are Fans - who love the product, for the most part, and cheer for who they're supposed to, with a few exceptions. And then there are Casuals - they might catch an episode of RAW or watch a PPV at a sports bar, but they're not invested.


you just have no idea how to book. You book the run in in a way that makes everyone come out looking strong. You are assuming that it will be a run-in that squashes taker in a handful of seconds. Anyone with half a brain (even WWE creative staff have at least that much upstairs) can book this properly. 


And my point still stands...that audience is going to be mainly made up of the die hards who cheer and boo WHO THEY WANT, not WHO THEY ARE TOLD TO. You are still saying that theres a chance that the majority of the crowd wont be smarks. NY/NJ is full of smarks, and I know at least 25 people in this area going. You can extrapolate that out, and I'd say a good 40% of the crowd will be from the area, and loaded with smarks.Those front row seats wont be taken by the kids who have to be in bed at 9:30.


----------



## Asenath

The _only_ reason I would book a dirty finish to end something as momentous (in storyline) as The Streak would be a long Taker return run, leading to his retirement after he gets the win back - at a meaningful PPV like SummerSlam or Night of Champions, not some rand-o PPV. And I've seen nothing to indicate that he's doing any more than Wrestlemania and the Raws leading up to it. 

This is my personal preference in storytelling. Your tastes may differ. 

As for your extrapolations and who's going to be in the audience? I haven't seen a Wrestlemania in several many years and your accounting would even get the side-eye from the government for accuracy. So, it remains to be seen whether WM will be smarky or fannish.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

yeh, I forgot that only the badass adults at 18 goes to wrestling nowadays...


----------



## THANOS

FredForeskinn said:


> yeh, I forgot that only the badass adults at 18 goes to wrestling nowadays...


At ppvs it's a strong majority that are what you're saying right here. You can hear it every ppv that comes around! Try listening next time and you'll see just how powerful those audience ppv voices are.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

FredForeskinn said:


> yeh, I forgot that only the badass adults at 18 goes to wrestling nowadays...


come on, stop being ignorant, man. This isnt just another wrestling show. You make it like this is a run of the mill episode of raw or smackdown in grand rapids michigan or some shit.

This is Wrestle-fucking-MANIA in the biggest market in the united states. You're not going to have the cena kids sitting in the front row. You may have a few who have rich parents, but the majority of the arena is going to be dominated by smarks from the local area and the die hards from around the world.

This makes it all the more important for the Shield to go over BIG at mania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> The _only_ reason I would book a dirty finish to end something as momentous (in storyline) as The Streak would be a long Taker return run, leading to his retirement after he gets the win back - at a meaningful PPV like SummerSlam or Night of Champions, not some rand-o PPV. And I've seen nothing to indicate that he's doing any more than Wrestlemania and the Raws leading up to it.
> 
> This is my personal preference in storytelling. Your tastes may differ.
> 
> As for your extrapolations and who's going to be in the audience? *I haven't seen a Wrestlemania in several many years and your accounting would even get the side-eye from the government for accuracy*. So, it remains to be seen whether WM will be smarky or fannish.




you havent seen WM in YEARS and you're making bold statements about the attendance? are you high? Like seriously...at least I have some facts to go on, like you know, *watching the last few Manias*....you, however, are making wild assumptions based around what you think is likely. And the government (not sure why you brought them into a conversation about wrestling) would turn a side eye to ME for my assumptions? 

there isnt enough :bosh4 :bosh or :StephenA in the world that can account for how silly you look right now.


----------



## Asenath

Why are you so mad about this?

I'm off to lie down. Let's try it again in the morning.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> Why are you so mad about this?
> 
> I'm off to lie down. Let's try it again in the morning.


Ignorance annoys me...but in all honesty, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised with you.


----------



## Obfuscation

Putting over the notion The Shield will or should be Undertaker?

Yeah, the rub would be nice, but that's a big no. It sounds like that story that broke out about Ted Dibiase Jr. possibly ending the streak when he had a career. It's not logical in the world of WWE. Guy has gone 20-0 against some of the most legendary types. No way he's going to lose it all at the hands of someone young. This isn't any other PPV like Over The Limit or something. It's WrestleMania. We all know how it goes with the Deadman on this show.



THANOS said:


> Asenath mania is in the cousin of New York. Do you really think the Shield losing will appease any type of audience, let alone the areana's audience which will shit all over any finish that doesn't involve the Shield winning?


:lmao

jesus christ kid. A bit much don't you think? Lets throttle back with the mark driven posts. It's a sea of fans. Can't remember how many times I've seen people in the front row cheer & boo Cena alike over the last few years. If everything was standing by your hyperbole driven mentality, than everyone would be rioting in the streets the moment John-boy managed to pick up a W. Some fans will be happy with the faces going over The Shield and others won't. Like any other crowd...


----------



## Neil_totally

Guys, guys, guys..... This thread needs some kind of return to actual discussion, not just you two arguing. Just fucking move on, and can we please get the girls back in for a bit of posi-posts, please?


----------



## Cmpunk91

NOA and X Pac vs The Shield at Wrestlemania with The Shield going over. BOOK IT!


----------



## Neil_totally

I'm super intrigued about the Shields role in 'Mania. I don't see them losing as they're at this in between stage where it would just end as a damp 'meh' were they to lose now, 'Mania or no. To be honest, I think the same goes for them doing anything other than competing properly and winning, including any interference with 'Takers match, if he even has one, still nothing confirmed is there?

A Shield loss would be huge, in a while, but not now, whether they're booked strongly in the loss or not.

I think a win is on the cards, and, *maybe*, interfering in the Cena/Rock match, but that's a long shot.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> *Are you positive about that? Because they did just THAT last year when Bryan lost and it even reciprocated to the very next RAW because of how outraged they were.*
> 
> Mania has always been a largely smark audience because diehard fans travel from all over, and that shouldn't change especially when it's in New Jersey this year; which should allow New Yorker's to have an even easier commute than when it was in Miami.


Buddy, they were pissed b/c he lost in 18 seconds (or however long it actually was). They were pissed b/c he the crowd got cheated out of a great match between two of the premier workers in WWE. Hell I was pissed for the next hour until Taker vs. HHH started. If they had a 15 minute match and Sheamus still won, not nearly as many people would have been mad. They never would have started chanting YES! in outrage. And ironically, Bryan would have never become as over as he did w/o out losing in 18 seconds.

I'm sure The Shield will have a ton of fans in New York. But you don't think they're will be guys cheering for Orton, who (love him or hate him) is one of the most popular stars in WWE? The same goes for Sheamus. Even Big Show, who is a respected veteran.

Now if they're facing Orton, Sheamus, and Show, then there is no way they should lose. The Shield has been built up so strongly, but (and this may outrage some people) there needs to be a payoff where someone finally beats them. But it shouldn't be the combination of Orton, Sheamus, and Show. They've beaten Sheamus twice, and he and Show don't need a win and neither does Orton. The Shield will have to lose to someone someday, but it shouldn't be against this team. If anything I would have Ryback beat them since he has been screwed out of every big match he's been in and he needs a big win. Plus it makes since, seeing how he is the guy they originally attacked and have cost him so much.

It's funny, when The Shield came, they basically took the three best prospects out of NXT. I almost wish there was another big prospect down in NXT that could come in and be the one that stopped The Shield. I don't see one. One day I would like to see them kick out Rollins (for being to forgiving or something like that) and bring in a new member (like O'Brian, maybe Ohno). Rollins disappears for a few months selling the attack from The Shield, and then comes back as the savior to take down The Shield. It would deal w/ him not only ending The Shield and undoing the wrongs he and they caused, but trying get the other stars he wronged to forgive him. When someone eventually beats them, at least it would be one of them to do it.


----------



## PacoAwesome

TD Stinger said:


> Buddy, they were pissed b/c he lost in 18 seconds (or however long it actually was). They were pissed b/c he the crowd got cheated out of a great match between two of the premier workers in WWE. Hell I was pissed for the next hour until Taker vs. HHH started. If they had a 15 minute match and Sheamus still won, not nearly as many people would have been mad. They never would have started chanting YES! in outrage. And ironically, Bryan would have never become as over as he did w/o out losing in 18 seconds.
> 
> I'm sure The Shield will have a ton of fans in New York. But you don't think they're will be guys cheering for Orton, who (love him or hate him) is one of the most popular stars in WWE? The same goes for Sheamus. Even Big Show, who is a respected veteran.
> 
> Now if they're facing Orton, Sheamus, and Show, then there is no way they should lose. The Shield has been built up so strongly, but (and this may outrage some people) there needs to be a payoff where someone finally beats them. But it shouldn't be the combination of Orton, Sheamus, and Show. They've beaten Sheamus twice, and he and Show don't need a win and neither does Orton. The Shield will have to lose to someone someday, but it shouldn't be against this team. If anything I would have Ryback beat them since he has been screwed out of every big match he's been in and he needs a big win. Plus it makes since, seeing how he is the guy they originally attacked and have cost him so much.
> 
> It's funny, when The Shield came, they basically took the three best prospects out of NXT. I almost wish there was another big prospect down in NXT that could come in and be the one that stopped The Shield. I don't see one. One day I would like to see them kick out Rollins (for being to forgiving or something like that) and bring in a new member (like O'Brian, maybe Ohno). Rollins disappears for a few months selling the attack from The Shield, and then comes back as the savior to take down The Shield. It would deal w/ him not only ending The Shield and undoing the wrongs he and they caused, but trying get the other stars he wronged to forgive him. When someone eventually beats them, at least it would be one of them to do it.


I respectfully disagree with Rollins getting kicked out for a new member. To me, The Shield is different from other stables by the fact all three men are like brothers in arms and are equal. They all fight for a single purpose and have great chemistry together. They don't have a leader and there is no expendable member. If The Shield ends it should end with all three imploding on each other and eventually going their separate ways. Bringing some new prospect in the group would just be unnecessary.


----------



## WWERevolution

i dont know why everyone is so impressed with the shield all they are is a smaller nexus.....


----------



## AntUK

WWERevolution said:


> i dont know why everyone is so impressed with the shield


Theres 600 odd pages here plenty of them have reasons why, get reading.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Asenath said:


> I understand about "the rub" and putting over the younger generation and all that. Thank you for attempting to explain. I grasp the concept. What I am saying is that from a narrative standpoint, a run-in screwjob of an ending to something that has been built up as the Rubicon no one can cross - like The Streak - would be very unsatisfying to a large portion of the viewing audience. Even if it was the lead up to an amazing plotline, like a Punk face redemption, or an NWOesque faction's domination, I don't think it would be embraced as a good storytelling decision.
> 
> Punk wins clean, there will be critics who are not pleased. But it is not the end of the world, and sets us up for WM30, with a rematch and (hopefully) retirement. Heyman World Order screws over The Undertaker, and there will be tears and recriminations.
> 
> As for who's buying WrestleMania seats, I think we need to define our terms better. There are Smarks - crotchety old characters like us who watch tape from the indies and dissect motivations of fictional characters and fantasy book when we should be working or whatever. There are Fans - who love the product, for the most part, and cheer for who they're supposed to, with a few exceptions. And then there are Casuals - they might catch an episode of RAW or watch a PPV at a sports bar, but they're not invested.


See, it's a nice concept, but Vince McMahon's greatest character and longest running gimmick isn't going to be ended in a match before hie retirement and certainly not by a guy who isn't The Man. I wouldn't have it any other way in the end. Getting involved with the Undertaker is not very good for the Shield. It will mean certain defeat. A younger guy never goes over a veteran without another veteran being there to pull them back down.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WWERevolution said:


> i dont know why everyone is so impressed with the shield all they are is a smaller nexus.....


Because the Nexus were al pretty muchl a bunch of jobbers (Daniel Bryan was kicked out he does not count) where as the Shield are all future world champions?
Sure Wade Barrett is a mid card star now and Ryback is repackaged but he even got hurt and was not a huge part of the Nexus.

Not to mention the Nexus took 6 or 7 guys to beat up what the shield does with three guys.

Dean Ambrose is the next big thing and he is going to be a huge star. Seth Rollins also is going to be a star he is a cross of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy, and Roman Reigns has suprised me, he could def. be a star, at least as big as Ryback


----------



## Asenath

Gareth Mallroy said:


> See, it's a nice concept, but Vince McMahon's greatest character and longest running gimmick isn't going to be ended in a match before hie retirement and certainly not by a guy who isn't The Man. I wouldn't have it any other way in the end. Getting involved with the Undertaker is not very good for the Shield. It will mean certain defeat. A younger guy never goes over a veteran without another veteran being there to pull them back down.


This is what I've been trying to explain.

And if, for some reason, it did happen -- the fans would be incensed. It would be as reviled a move as the Fingerpoke of Doom times 20. 


. . .anyway, I've spent too long arguing the point. Does somebody have some pictures of Rollins' dogs or .gifs of the Shield cuddling after knocking the tar out of a big babyface hero?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Asenath said:


> This is what I've been trying to explain.
> 
> And if, for some reason, it did happen -- the fans would be incensed. It would be as reviled a move as the Fingerpoke of Doom times 20.
> 
> 
> . . .anyway, I've spent too long arguing the point. Does somebody have some pictures of Rollins' dogs or .gifs of the Shield cuddling after knocking the tar out of a big babyface hero?


Eer, can you settle for Roman Reigns image?


----------



## AntUK

Dean pointing the way










...must be leader! 

and a seth pic.. you'll appreciate


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Gareth Mallroy said:


>


Damn, that is uncanny. Have Roman Reigns and Rob Trujillo ever been seen in the same room together?


----------



## Asenath

No vest. No shirt. No problem.


----------



## Aficionado

Presumably, everyone believes the babyface comes out on top at Mania in regards to he top 4 billed matches.

Cena over Rock
Triple H over Brock
Taker over Punk
Del Rio over Swagger (to cement him as a hero)

This makes me think The Shield will actually be victorious in their match to balance out the card. While it's subjective to think there is any true formula to a villain or hero winning matches, you know a heel will have to come out on top in at least one of these matches.


----------



## Asenath

I don't actually think Swagger's going to lose his match. The feud with Del Rio is too good to be a one PPV only event. 

WWE has too many damn pay per views, and it impedes their storytelling. /old-lady-rant


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Asenath said:


> I don't actually think Swagger's going to lose his match. The feud with Del Rio is too good to be a one PPV only event.
> 
> WWE has too many damn pay per views, and it impedes their storytelling. /old-lady-rant


Although the feud is good and I'd like it to continue, surely Swagger has to see some sort of punishment after 'Mania?


----------



## Asenath

The matter of Swagger's punishment is one of those _For we know in part, and we prophesy in part_ situations. We won't know until it's been established, and (I suspect) neither do the writers. So, I also suspect, they've been writing as if it's a non-issue.


----------



## Aficionado

To be fair, I wouldn't be overly shocked to see Swagger actually become WHC. His match (and maybe Brock/HHH) could really go either way. In terms of storytelling, it would make sense for Triple H to get his revenge on Brock and for the Del Rio/Swagger feud to continue regardless of who wins at Mania.

Maybe I'm just grasping at straws trying to find a reason to want to watch Mania, but I think they will continue to book The Shield strongly and a win at Mania, whomever it may be over, will be a great continuation on that fact. As soon as they lose one match, their whole dynamic will be shot. Part of their gimmick is thier bromance, protecting eachother and working together to ultimately win, thus serving their brand of justice. We have seen undefeated streaks for the single competitor, but we haven't seen it with a group in a long time, if ever. I believe that their first loss will be the first domino to fall that preludes to them breaking up, which is why I can see them going months without a loss.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> No vest. No shirt. No problem.


I heard no dental dam either...problem


----------



## Asenath

Aficionado said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't be overly shocked to see Swagger actually become WHC.


I think he'll win the match. But I'm pretty sure the night will end with a MITB cash-in. And Ziggler _has_ to win it, or this year both MITB participants will have lost. And I do not think that will persuade anyone to buy the PPV or care for 2013 MITB.

We've gone fairly far afield of The Shield, though. They've been slightly irrelevant since the last PPV, with everyone building up to the Wrestlemania stories. But they have 5 weeks to find something for them to do besides show up and be pretty.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Damn, that is uncanny. Have Roman Reigns and Rob Trujillo ever been seen in the same room together?


Its just like Wil Ferrell and the drummer for the RHCP lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Aficionado said:


> Presumably, everyone believes the babyface comes out on top at Mania in regards to he top 4 billed matches.
> 
> Cena over Rock
> Triple H over Brock
> Taker over Punk
> Del Rio over Swagger (to cement him as a hero)
> 
> This makes me think The Shield will actually be victorious in their match to balance out the card. While it's subjective to think there is any true formula to a villain or hero winning matches, you know a heel will have to come out on top in at least one of these matches.


I think the shield is going to go over and then we are going to get a Ryback heel turn.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Eer, can you settle for Roman Reigns image?


Oh my god NOW I know who Roman Reigns reminded me of.


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> I think he'll win the match. But I'm pretty sure the night will end with a MITB cash-in. And Ziggler _has_ to win it, or this year both MITB participants will have lost. And I do not think that will persuade anyone to buy the PPV or care for 2013 MITB.
> 
> We've gone fairly far afield of The Shield, though. They've been slightly irrelevant since the last PPV, with everyone building up to the Wrestlemania stories. But they have 5 weeks to find something for them to do besides show up and be pretty.


:bosh4

shield have been irrelevant since EC? 

Do you know what you're talking about anymore?


----------



## Asenath

Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh4
> 
> shield have been irrelevant since EC?
> 
> Do you know what you're talking about anymore?


Maybe _irrelevant_ is overstating it. But they took the win at EC. They took the win on Raw. And now they're kind of fucking with Orton, and Sheamus but he might be feuding with Wade Barrett, and The Big Show but he's a heel. I can't put together what's next for them and it sort of seemed like a straight line for a minute.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Asenath said:


> Maybe _irrelevant_ is overstating it. But they took the win at EC. They took the win on Raw. And now they're kind of fucking with Orton, and Sheamus but he might be feuding with Wade Barrett, and The Big Show but he's a heel. I can't put together what's next for them and it sort of seemed like a straight line for a minute.


it needs to be a straight line from feud to feud? Really? 

Plus theyre not feuding with any ONE person or group of people. They hate, presumably, ALL the faces. What's wrong with this?

They are FAR from being irrelevant, or any synonym close to that.


----------



## Asenath

I am tired of arguing with you. You've decided to come at me for whatever reason, and it's annoying. So I'm not going to argue with you anymore.

We differ in opinion. And that is okay. It is _okay_ for me to not agree with you. That is all.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Dude doesn't even try to keep it civil in the conversation. Goes straight for the whole ignorant act.....


----------



## Swarhily

Ziggler Mark said:


> it needs to be a straight line from feud to feud? Really?
> 
> Plus theyre not feuding with any ONE person or group of people. They hate, presumably, ALL the faces. What's wrong with this?
> 
> They are FAR from being irrelevant, or any synonym close to that.





Asenath said:


> I am tired of arguing with you. You've decided to come at me for whatever reason, and it's annoying. So I'm not going to argue with you anymore.
> 
> We differ in opinion. And that is okay. It is _okay_ for me to not agree with you. That is all.


:meetmeinrants DO IT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

THA_WRESTER said:


> Dude doesn't even try to keep it civil in the conversation. Goes straight for the whole ignorant act.....


Me being ignorant? :bosh4

I'm not denying her her right to post her opinion. But if your opinion is flat out fucking wrong, I'm not going to sit here and act like it isnt.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Swarhily said:


> :meetmeinrants DO IT.


I would do it, but meh...it's been done before. She's been :buried enough between the rant CP made on her and how silly she's posting with regards to a plethora of things on this site, a rant would be redundant.


----------



## Asenath

Here is a classic FCW moment between Dean & Seth. I can't figure out how to embed from DailyMotion.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl6s3o_maxine-dean-seth_shortfilms


----------



## Lariatoh!

Amber B said:


>


What a reaction! Just turn them face Vince!!! It's like they are a force of nature, they come out and just wipe the floor with whoever they think needs the cold hand of justice . The great thing about that video is how Rollins and Ambrose just lapped up the cheers. 

The fans are really digging them kicking butts all over the country. Guys like Austin were faces when they were doing stuff like this... 

I just like the vibe it's giving off. If Vince won't turn Cena heel, then the fans will, and by doing so just go apeshit over the Shield and Punk.

Love it


----------



## Eddie Ray

nice pop there : D

if i was there I would probably have a fangirl cry...my feels would be too hard to bare...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

OMG Seth with that head band...SO F'N BADASS :mark:


----------



## Itami

MoxleyMoxx said:


> OMG Seth with that head band...SO F'N BADASS :mark:


got that rambo look going on, i can dig that

please let them wrestle night please

...beating up a couple of legends will do too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Itami said:


> got that rambo look going on, i can dig that
> 
> please let them wrestle night please
> 
> ...beating up a couple of legends will do too.


They should definitely beat up some of those legends OR cut a promo/angle with them. Gets them heat and something to do.


----------



## Itami




----------



## DA

LOL at some of Ambrose's faces during that promo, especially the wide eyed expression when Rollins was talking :ambrose


----------



## Nostalgia

The Shield's promo was great tonight. I'm thinking they might face Orton, Sheamus and Big Show in a 6 man tag match at Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins and Ambrose just look so perfect together. Im not a huge Reigns fan but id enjoy him going after a midcard title if that allows Dean and Seth to be a tag team and dominate the division.


----------



## Nostalgia

Soupman Prime said:


> Rollins and Ambrose just look so perfect together. Im not a huge Reigns fan but id enjoy him going after a midcard title if that allows Dean and Seth to be a tag team and dominate the division.


Ambrose and Rollins could dominate the Tag Division with Reigns still maintaining his role as the group's enforcer. The Shield could win the Tag Titles and defend them with the Freebird Rule also. I don't see The Shield going after the Tag Titles now though, from their promo tonight their focus is clearly on Orton/Sheamus/Show.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Another solid promo tonight, though a bit of a shame we didn't see them actually in the ring. Ambrose's faces during that promo were gold.


----------



## Amber B

Soupman Prime said:


> Rollins and Ambrose just look so perfect together. Im not a huge Reigns fan but id enjoy him going after a midcard title if that allows Dean and Seth to be a tag team and dominate the division.


You can definitely tell that those two have a stronger bond more so than either them have with Reigns. Reigns still plays his part well, they have chemistry and still work great as a trio but Rollins and Ambrose are a team.


----------



## checkcola

Amber B said:


> You can definitely tell that those two have a stronger bond more so than either them have with Reigns. Reigns still plays his part well, they have chemistry and still work great as a trio but Rollins and Ambrose are a team.


I don't know about that, the bromance is strong between Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## DesolationRow

Nostalgia said:


> The Shield's promo was great tonight. I'm thinking they might face Orton, Sheamus and Big Show in a 6 man tag match at Mania.


This sounds right to me. 

I love the idea of Big Show being the one Sheamus and Orton distrust going into the match, and then Orton turns heel at Wrestlemania to give The Shield the win. Would be an epic win/win for everyone involved.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I was gonna say what DesoRow just said about the match.

Either way, Shield MUST go over at Mania.


----------



## Cookie Monster

DesolationRow said:


> This sounds right to me.
> 
> I love the idea of Big Show being the one Sheamus and Orton distrust going into the match, and then Orton turns heel at Wrestlemania to give The Shield the win. Would be an epic win/win for everyone involved.


I like it.

Would also add the fact that The Shield once again work as a team to get the job done. Show is/was the heel going into the match and has feuded with Sheamus for the belt just a few months ago, none of the men like each other and are just three superstars thrown together.

I could definitely see The Shield winning, leading them on to different things whilst feuds are made between the three. Probably Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## Nostalgia

Orton turning heel to cost his team the match enabling The Shield to win would be a great decision, and with how well WWE have been booking The Shield I could see that happening. It would keep The Shield undefeated and give them a big, meaningful win on the grandest stage of them all, and a newly turned Orton could feud with Sheamus in a fresh program.


----------



## checkcola

Nostalgia said:


> Orton turning heel to cost his team the match enabling The Shield to win would be a great decision, and with how well WWE have been booking The Shield I could see that happening. It would keep The Shield undefeated and give them a big, meaningful win on the grandest stage of them all, and a newly turned Orton could feud with Sheamus in a fresh program.


Alt booking: Big Show proves his worth, knock out punch puts away the Shield once and for all. :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

I'm really beginning to despise the crappy camera promos. It's like my friend described it "using skype on an ipad mini".

Anyway the only plus was seeing Dean's pretty eyes up close. And I think it's safe to say he's got a crush on pretty boy Seth.










Roman better watch it.


----------



## Bushmaster

6 man tag will be great and just showcase how much of a team The Shield is. With Sheamus,Show and RKO fighting against eachother tonight im expecting them to team together but not trust eachother at all which will be their downfall of course. 

What I love about the Shield more than anything is that they havent done what all stables do and thats leave a member in the ring to get a ton of finishers whil the rest of the group runs away. They always flee together which is awesome. I always hated when Nexus would leave someone in the ring to get destroyed then come out to We Are One.


----------



## Aynjehl

They lost the dark match after the main event, but fortunately it was because they used a chair. I would have been mad if they'd lost straight up to Cena, Ryback and Sheamus even if it was a dark match.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Holy shit I just read that they did a triple powerbomb on Big Show after the show ended. Why is there not video of this dammit?


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...er-raw-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2013-26096285

exclusive; The Shield brutalized The Big Show


----------



## iamnotanugget

Bless you for that! 

:bateman :bateman


----------



## RyanPelley

Weeeeeeeell, well it's a face tuuuurn.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Big Show turning face for the 8 millionth time.


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...er-raw-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2013-26096285
> 
> exclusive; The Shield brutalized The Big Show


Holy shit! That power is insane.. I didn't think they'd be able to get Show up but they did with pretty much ease! I'm impressed.


----------



## DJ2334

Really hope they win at mania and it sets up an Orton heel turn some way or another.


----------



## JY57

I don't understand why they need to replace Ryback with that idiot. Just end the program with him for good and than move on, its obvious as heel they will revisit The Shield vs Ryback again (unless he turns heel)


----------



## Snothlisberger

JY57 said:


> I don't understand why they need to replace Ryback with that idiot. Just end the program with him for good and than move on, its obvious as heel they will revisit The Shield vs Ryback again (unless he turns heel)


Probably because Shield are going over at WM and Ryback literally can't afford to lose. He has lost every meaningful match he has been in and must win his first mania. Probably why they are giving him Henry. Match will be hilarious when Ryback cant shellshock Henry


----------



## Amber B

I'm convinced that Roman was that little black boy in that America's Funniest Videos clip screaming the alphabet.

Edit: And they most likely did this off the air to make sure it could be done properly. They had issues lifting one of the Fat Boys on Smackdown a few weeks ago.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...er-raw-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2013-26096285
> 
> exclusive; The Shield brutalized The Big Show


Why the fuck wasn't this aired?


----------



## checkcola

JY57 said:


> I don't understand why they need to replace Ryback with that idiot. Just end the program with him for good and than move on, its obvious as heel they will revisit The Shield vs Ryback again (unless he turns heel)


They want Ryback to go over, but they don't want him to go over the Shield.


----------



## Asenath

Well, Sheamus, Boreton, and the Big Slow are sort of a comedown in the world from bedevilling the #1 face. But getting a Wrestlemania moment (which I am sure they'll turn into a highlight) this early on is a coup, for sure! I can't wait 5 weeks!

Also, I would like to commend their penchant for close-standing and intimate glances.


----------



## rybacker

This is just ridiculous turning big show face after all the effort wwe took to create a monster heel they have really lost their marbles


----------



## CamillePunk

:lmao the big show beatdown was terrrrible, good thing that didn't air.


----------



## Lariatoh!

DJ2334 said:


> Really hope they win at mania and it sets up an Orton heel turn some way or another.


But if Orton turns heel.... Jawn Ceeeena won't turn heel :faint:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Its going to be Show/Sheamus/Orton vs The Shield almost for certain now. Have Show remain Heel though,have it so that Booker T forces him to team with Sheamus and Orton to take on the Shield,much to his disdain. Then at WM,have Show get taken out during the match,then have Orton turn on Sheamus by RKOing him and leaving the ring leaving him to fend against The Shield by himself,only to get beat down some more and pinned.That could set up Orton/Sheamus and Show can take some time off due to an "injury",best case scenerio.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Mind Boggling why they didnt show the Big Show beat down fpalm


----------



## THANOS

WallofShame said:


> Probably because Shield are going over at WM and Ryback literally can't afford to lose. He has lost every meaningful match he has been in and must win his first mania. Probably why they are giving him Henry. *Match will be hilarious when Ryback cant shellshock Henry*


Yep if he has trouble giving it to Tensai and Heyman he'll 100% botch it on Henry or have to lift him up like a samoan drop which will make his finisher even more dumb and lackluster. Ryback will be exposed at mania in front of New Yorkers who won't let him forget it and will, likely, be in Henry's corner :lol. If he has to finish him with the clothesline, his entire gimmick will be derailed and it's almost certain he won't be able to.


----------



## ted316

I hope shield stay away from Ryback for a while because Ryback needs a win to start looking credible again and I don't want it at the expense of the shield.

Also if Ryback is going in a match against Mark Henry and they try to make it look like Ryback is the stong one of the two it'll be laughable.


----------



## DOPA

Damn that Shield promo was fucking gold. Rollins really nailed it this week, keeps improving each and every week. Ambrose was fantastic as normal, some of those facial expressions were brilliant. Reigns did what he needed to be, short, powerful and effective. Definitely a highlight of Raw this week.


----------



## Banjo

I hope all the Shield eat an RKO at WrestleMania


----------



## Snothlisberger

Dan Rodmon said:


> Mind Boggling why they didnt show the Big Show beat down fpalm


Not mind boggling at all. If you hadn't noticed, WWE is trying really hard to create a strong digital presence. they want WWE.com to be important and by putting "exclusives" on it, they force fans to visit the website and generate traffic.

Despite what Rock316AE would have you believe, TV ratings are not the number one priority for the WWE. This segment was perfect to put online because it didn't need a Cole running dialogue


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Crusade said:


> Damn that Shield promo was fucking gold. Rollins really nailed it this week, keeps improving each and every week. Ambrose was fantastic as normal, some of those facial expressions were brilliant. Reigns did what he needed to be, short, powerful and effective. Definitely a highlight of Raw this week.


Rollins is way too on and off. His tone bothers me, same way Ziggler's does. Must be his Iowa accent.


----------



## Bushmaster

Banjo said:


> I hope all the Shield eat an RKO at WrestleMania


I could only see them eating this RKO cake here









Was disappointed they didnt show up on Raw but it kinda keeps them fresh because other than a Beatdown or fleeing babyfaces theres nothing else they can do really. Wonder when will be the point where they actually start competing on Raw normally.

Its so stupid Vickie isnt official GM. Is Vince or Hunter even looking for a permanent GM.


----------



## Itami

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...er-raw-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2013-26096285
> 
> exclusive; The Shield brutalized The Big Show


lol what a shitty crowd.

they were perf, especially ambrollins




























cuties


----------



## DA

LOL'd at Ambrose's face here


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the Beatdown. Was pretty good and surprised they got Show up. If they struggled to take Show out then how will they fair when its 3 on 3? Orton definately has to turn heel in order for the Shield to win.


----------



## shought321

He looks like an owl there.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Soupman Prime said:


> Just watched the Beatdown. Was pretty good and surprised they got Show up. If they struggled to take Show out then how will they fair when its 3 on 3? Orton definately has to turn heel in order for the Shield to win.


Reigns is a strong dude. He's lifted close to 420 pounds onto his shoulders so with help I think the Big Show is/was possible.


----------



## Itami

I forgot eye of justice :


swear to god if show ruins shield...


----------



## Neil_totally

anyone got a link to the newest promo?


----------



## Itami

Neil_totally said:


> anyone got a link to the newest promo?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xx...chool-part-7_sport?search_algo=2#.UTY7Qzej8o0

(03:13)


----------



## Bearodactyl

My favorite part was Ambrose name-dropping "the big show" just to rile up Reigns. That quick glance in his direction right before saying the name, just plain awesome..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dean Ambrose facial expressions are getting crazier by the episode no wonder you guys mark for him so much


----------



## Aynjehl

Bearodactyl said:


> My favorite part was Ambrose name-dropping "the big show" just to rile up Reigns. That quick glance in his direction right before saying the name, just plain awesome..


It makes him come across as quite the puppet master


----------



## Itami

^ Not to mention saying "you can do it", and pointing all the time. I wonder if it's intentional, or Dean just wants to come across as the leader himself.


----------



## Amber B

Bearodactyl said:


> My favorite part was Ambrose name-dropping "the big show" just to rile up Reigns. That quick glance in his direction right before saying the name, just plain awesome..





Aynjehl said:


> It makes him come across as quite the puppet master


Can definitely see WWE using those subtleties down the line once they start planting the inevitable break up seeds. Ambrose will be able to easily rile up Reigns and have him do most of the dirty work while Rollins (slowly) stops falling for it since he, you know, uses his brain and sees right through the Ambrose crazy. 

Rollins breaks free first while Ambrose and Reigns continue on with their warped mission. Reigns will then get tired of the puppet strings and beats the whiskey out of Ambrose but that just makes Ambrose even crazier.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

The look on Reigns face when Ambrose mentioned Big Show :lmao


----------



## KatKayson

So it's pretty much a done deal Randy Orton is there leader?


----------



## Mister Hands

KatKayson said:


> So it's pretty much a done deal Randy Orton is there leader?


I really fucking hope not


----------



## Itami

JoseBxNYC said:


> The look on Reigns face when Ambrose mentioned Big Show :lmao












Comparing this with Ambrose/Seth smiling on the other side, very mean of Ambrose indeed :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

KatKayson said:


> So it's pretty much a done deal Randy Orton is there leader?


Nooooooo!


----------



## Asenath

KatKayson said:


> So it's pretty much a done deal Randy Orton is there leader?


I see no evidence of that. At all.


----------



## Chrome

KatKayson said:


> So it's pretty much a done deal Randy Orton is there leader?


Maybe a short alliance after Wrestlemania if Orton turns heel there, but he shouldn't be the leader. They're fine the way they are.


----------



## TD Stinger

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why the fuck wasn't this aired?





Dan Rodmon said:


> Mind Boggling why they didnt show the Big Show beat down fpalm


Let me ask you two something. Which ending is better? A returning Undertaker staring down CM Punk or The Shield Powerboming Big Show. Both good segments, but The Undertaker wins out every time. And if they tried to show it live before or after the Taker, Punk staredown, it would been awkward.



THANOS said:


> Yep if he has trouble giving it to Tensai and Heyman he'll 100% botch it on Henry or have to lift him up like a samoan drop which will make his finisher even more dumb and lackluster. Ryback will be exposed at mania in front of New Yorkers who won't let him forget it and will, likely, be in Henry's corner :lol. If he has to finish him with the clothesline, his entire gimmick will be derailed and it's almost certain he won't be able to.


Yes he botched to Tensai but he has proven he can do it to Tensai outside of that one botch. And Heyman must have been just a miscommunication. So yeah, I' will be crossing my fingers when he tries it, but I have confidence he will get it done. And as quick as that New York crowd will be to chastise him if he does botch, they will be just as quick to explode if he does. This could be a make or break moment in his career. Either it's a botch everyone remembers, or it becomes a great Wrestlemania moment. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Headliner

Why does Shield need a leader? If anything it devalues the current three guys.


----------



## Jammy

Headliner said:


> Why does Shield need a leader? If anything it devalues the current three guys.


This, leave them the way the are. They got over without anyone being their 'mentor' or 'leader'. Let them be, I just hope they go over at WM. Since the team they're facing don't need a win.


----------



## mgman

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why the fuck wasn't this aired?


After watching that, all I can say is that Roman Reigns is mentally retarded.


----------



## mgman

I think the shield would be great as a Texas Chainsaw Massacre trio or something.

They got the screaming dolt brute (Roman Reigns).
They got the vocal, overdoing psycho (Dean Ambrose).
They got the whiny little man who, no matter how hard he tries, is always the weakest link who is not intimidating (Seth Rollins).


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Why do people keep suggesting that there is a secret leader?


----------



## Asenath

Lack of imagination.


----------



## mgman

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Why do people keep suggesting that there is a secret leader?


Because they're all dumb.

Also, I find it illogical.

Nexus consisted of much more than 3 people. Yet 1 guy alone fucked them up in a match.
Shield consists of 3 people and they're fucking everyone up.
The numbers game applies to reality, so I'm really not buying that they're all-powerful.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

If Show Orton and Sheamus do end up facing The shield, they need to make it out as a temporary alliance. Have Show state that usual cliché that "the enemy of my enemy is my friend, for now". It keeps Show as a Heel determined to destroy another Heel group that angered a bear.

The match itself should be a Tornado Tag. You have the opportunity to create a chaotic match which it will be. I can picture highlights of Rollins doing a leap of faith on the announce table. A triple powerbomb to show on the announce table.

A awesome spot where Big Show goes to spear Ambrose, but Reigns saves him by spearing Show from another angle onto the barricade. The same spot that sheamus got speared through. 

If Randy turns heel, his reason should be that he shouldn't be fighting the Shield, but the WWE championship. You have a heel turn that brings him back to the main event scene with Cena and Punk.

Sheamus can be bretrayed and left alone to fight. He becomes a babyface warrior, the never gives up and keeps on going, much like Austin in WM 13. There should be a spot where he blades himself to emphasis his efforts. But ultimately Sheamus gets overpowered and beat down so hard that it helps his face image much better.


The Shield should come off as victors, everyone benefits from a awesome match, Sheamus gets more over as Face, Orton becomes a Heel, Show gets destroyed and gives him momentum to be even more angry and the Shield become the next big thing. Have them attack Undertaker after his natch with Punk and you build even more spotligjt and heat on them.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Everytime Rollins opens his mouth its pretty cringe worthy. I dont really see his place in The Shield, all he does is say the same stuff Ambrose says but not as well. I think hed be a great face though.


----------



## LovelyElle890

TheGreatBanana said:


> If Show Orton and Sheamus do end up facing The shield, they need to make it out as a temporary alliance. Have Show state that usual cliché that "the enemy of my enemy is my friend, for now". It keeps Show as a Heel determined to destroy another Heel group that angered a bear.
> 
> The match itself should be a Tornado Tag. You have the opportunity to create a chaotic match which it will be. I can picture highlights of Rollins doing a leap of faith on the announce table. A triple powerbomb to show on the announce table.
> 
> A awesome spot where Big Show goes to spear Ambrose, but Reigns saves him by spearing Show from another angle onto the barricade. The same spot that sheamus got speared through.
> 
> If Randy turns heel, his reason should be that he shouldn't be fighting the Shield, but the WWE championship. You have a heel turn that brings him back to the main event scene with Cena and Punk.
> 
> Sheamus can be bretrayed and left alone to fight. He becomes a babyface warrior, the never gives up and keeps on going, much like Austin in WM 13. There should be a spot where he blades himself to emphasis his efforts. But ultimately Sheamus gets overpowered and beat down so hard that it helps his face image much better.
> 
> 
> The Shield should come off as victors, everyone benefits from a awesome match, Sheamus gets more over as Face, Orton becomes a Heel, Show gets destroyed and gives him momentum to be even more angry and the Shield become the next big thing. Have them attack Undertaker after his natch with Punk and you build even more spotligjt and heat on them.


I like this idea. Sheamus needs to get seriously jacked up though ... like totally destroyed. Then I will be satisfied.


----------



## cindel25

Amber B said:


> Can definitely see WWE using those subtleties down the line once they start planting the inevitable break up seeds. Ambrose will be able to easily rile up Reigns and have him do most of the dirty work while Rollins (slowly) stops falling for it since he, you know, uses his brain and sees right through the Ambrose crazy.
> 
> Rollins breaks free first while Ambrose and Reigns continue on with their warped mission. Reigns will then get tired of the puppet strings and beats the whiskey out of Ambrose but that just makes Ambrose even crazier.


Amber..my gift to you. 










No shame in my game. Bring on the groans. .


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

omg Seth's laugh in that promo on Monday! :


----------



## PunkShoot

Look at what I found, She would be the PERFECT fit with the shield.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp4ph3_fcw-02-26-2012-paige-scouts-seth-rollins_sport#.UTe2rldTEQ8

Make a power couple


----------



## Asenath

PunkShoot said:


> Look at what I found, She would be the PERFECT fit with the shield.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp4ph3_fcw-02-26-2012-paige-scouts-seth-rollins_sport#.UTe2rldTEQ8
> 
> Make a power couple


Do not want.

1. The Shield needs zero new members of either sex.

2. I don't want an actual gifted woman wrestler debuting in a romance role, to play second banana to a man in an already popular angle.


----------



## shought321

She will be playing "second banana" to men for the rest of her career anyways. At least if she was involved in a romance angle, as heavy handed as WWE do romance angles, she would have some kind of relevance.


----------



## Amber B

cindel25 said:


> Amber..my gift to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shame in my game. Bring on the groans. .


God bless you. Just...god bless you.


----------



## DOPA

Watching the Shield's titantron gave me a big idea on how WWE could progress the Shield from now on and how they could turn the whole angle into something huge based on a subject and fear that is topical in today's paranoid American society. This would especially work if the WWE want to make their product more edgy and bring in something controversial that would give the product the spark that it needs. It would also fit in really well with the current gimmick of the stable and take it in a darker territory. I think my idea could bring in a unique kind of angle but I could be wrong.

Anyway when watching this the first thing that came to mind was those videos you see of police abusing their powers by hitting innocent civilians. The video captures a certain anarchy with people running around trying to break away from these armed men, there are buildings on fire indicating arson attacks whilst there seems to be a watchful eye over everything. There are flashing images of the dollar sign and images of power and pandemonium.

This leads to my idea and after seeing these images in the entrance video it all clicked in my head. What is the one thing that people in general fear not just in America but everywhere? They fear *enslavement*, they fear their *freedoms being taken away from them* and they fear being *imprisoned against their will.* The Shield want to bring their brand of justice to the WWE to fix all the injustices and atrocities that have been committed. But *Justice isn't free* as Ambrose alluded to and the *eye of justice*is always watching you. You need to believe. Believe in the Shield. And what happens if people don't believe in something that you want to impose? *You enslave them.*

I haven't completely thought this through on how to pull this off but my idea is this: playing off the entrance theme and the gimmick of the Shield in their armored cop like uniforms implementing their brand of justice you build them up into a storyline where the WWE eventually forms into a form of *police state* where the Shield have gotten to a point where they have managed to eradicate the old ways of the WWE, the injustices if you will and have managed to take over the WWE implementing their ideals on to the WWE changing the foundation of the company and how its operated. WWE now operates by their rules and regulations with the eye of justice always watching making sure nobody gets out of line and if they do and commit any form of injustice according to the Shields morals they will be dealt with swiftly and locked away never to be allowed to perform under their own power ever again.

From this you can go several ways and the story allows for the audience to get connected to the victims (faces) that suffer under this regime, nobody is safe. Every one is trapped under the banner of justice known as the Shield. It gives the chance for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns (and perhaps others) to be built up as mega heels whilst other stars could be made in this storyline. New faces and heroes can be born from it. With the right amount of experience mixed in with the new stars being built up this could be a unique take on a hostile takeover storyline because of the reasoning and approach behind it.

The best storylines are always mirrored around the subjects society are talking about. Because of recent events, 9/11, the economic collapse, the lack of trust around bankers, wars in the middle east and africa more and more people are becoming paranoid which leads to them feeding into conspiracy theories which fuel more paranoia. One of the biggest being America becoming some form of police state. The current Shield gimmick is genius because it allows the opportunity if WWE are smart with it to use that paranoia and the topical theme of the police state and turn into a storyline that replicates the fears of current society. Even with the people who like myself who thinks its all paranoia and nonsense could reflect and relate to a storyline such as this.

Is this a good idea or complete rubbish?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Crusade said:


> Watching the Shield's titantron gave me a big idea on how WWE could progress the Shield from now on and how they could turn the whole angle into something huge based on a subject and fear that is topical in today's paranoid American society. This would especially work if the WWE want to make their product more edgy and bring in something controversial that would give the product the spark that it needs. It would also fit in really well with the current gimmick of the stable and take it in a darker territory. I think my idea could bring in a unique kind of angle but I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway when watching this the first thing that came to mind was those videos you see of police abusing their powers by hitting innocent civilians. The video captures a certain anarchy with people running around trying to break away from these armed men, there are buildings on fire indicating arson attacks whilst there seems to be a watchful eye over everything. There are flashing images of the dollar sign and images of power and pandemonium.
> 
> This leads to my idea and after seeing these images in the entrance video it all clicked in my head. What is the one thing that people in general fear not just in America but everywhere? They fear *enslavement*, they fear their *freedoms being taken away from them* and they fear being *imprisoned against their will.* The Shield want to bring their brand of justice to the WWE to fix all the injustices and atrocities that have been committed. But *Justice isn't free* as Ambrose alluded to and the *eye of justice*is always watching you. You need to believe. Believe in the Shield. And what happens if people don't believe in something that you want to impose? *You enslave them.*
> 
> I haven't completely thought this through on how to pull this off but my idea is this: playing off the entrance theme and the gimmick of the Shield in their armored cop like uniforms implementing their brand of justice you build them up into a storyline where the WWE eventually forms into a form of *police state* where the Shield have gotten to a point where they have managed to eradicate the old ways of the WWE, the injustices if you will and have managed to take over the WWE implementing their ideals on to the WWE changing the foundation of the company and how its operated. WWE now operates by their rules and regulations with the eye of justice always watching making sure nobody gets out of line and if they do and commit any form of injustice according to the Shields morals they will be dealt with swiftly and locked away never to be allowed to perform under their own power ever again.
> 
> From this you can go several ways and the story allows for the audience to get connected to the victims (faces) that suffer under this regime, nobody is safe. Every one is trapped under the banner of justice known as the Shield. It gives the chance for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns (and perhaps others) to be built up as mega heels whilst other stars could be made in this storyline. New faces and heroes can be born from it. With the right amount of experience mixed in with the new stars being built up this could be a unique take on a hostile takeover storyline because of the reasoning and approach behind it.
> 
> *The best storylines are always mirrored around the subjects society are talking about. Because of recent events, 9/11, the economic collapse, the lack of trust around bankers, wars in the middle east and africa more and more people are becoming paranoid which leads to them feeding into conspiracy theories which fuel more paranoia.* One of the biggest being America becoming some form of police state. The current Shield gimmick is genius because it allows the opportunity if WWE are smart with it to use that paranoia and the topical theme of the police state and turn into a storyline that replicates the fears of current society. Even with the people who like myself who thinks its all paranoia and nonsense could reflect and relate to a storyline such as this.
> 
> Is this a good idea or complete rubbish?


It's creative and smart. I know it's cliche at this point, but that's why the WWE won't pull it off. 

Making them some kind of police, guardians of justice and enforcers would have been cool, but the fact that they were paid off ruins it. 

Especially enjoy the line on the last paragraph. Well put.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Anyone else think that Seth Rollins should stop wearing that stupid baseball hat? He looks like a train conductor.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

@ Crusade - Solid idea, but as already mentioned it's too good for WWE. It's too complex for today's program. Good work though, I would be pretty enthralled by that storyline for sure.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Gareth Mallroy said:


> It's creative and smart. I know it's cliche at this point, but that's why the WWE won't pull it off.
> 
> Making them some kind of police, guardians of justice and enforcers would have been cool, but the fact that they were paid off ruins it.
> 
> Especially enjoy the line on the last paragraph. Well put.


Funny enough, them being paid off doesn't ruin it.

They can still be guardians of justice and enforcers, whilst being paid off.


How? By them being Private Security Contractors. It can go as far as some shareholders (or some higher up. Somebody with a ton of cash) hiring the Shield to instill said stranglehold.


----------



## JY57

*Is Big Show the Superstar to Stop The Shield?*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/is-big-show-the-superstar-to-stop-the-shield-26096999



> *Is Big Show the Superstar to stop The Shield?*
> 
> Since their destructive debut in late 2012, The Shield has unleashed their treacherous brand of justice upon the likes of Team Hell No, Ryback and John Cena. But could an even bigger counter-offensive lie in their future?
> 
> In recent weeks, Randy Orton and Sheamus have found themselves embroiled in a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse with the unpredictable black-clad trio. The intensifying conflict spilled into the main event match on the March 1 edition of SmackDown, a chaotic environment in which the fury of an irate giant would come into play. When Roman Reigns accidently bumped into Big Show during a post-match brawl with Orton and Sheamus, The Shield’s powerhouse received a devastating KO Punch from The World’s Largest Athlete. (WATCH | PHOTOS)
> 
> WWE fans took notice and, in a WWE.com poll, nearly three out of four WWE fans voted that Big Show is the Superstar who can stop The Shield. (VOTE)
> 
> Is it possible that The Shield agrees with that assessment? Immediately following the March 4 episode of Raw, in a WWE App exclusive video, Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose viciously attacked Big Show and decimated him with a massive Triple Powerbomb. (WATCH)
> 
> Were they targeting Big Show solely as revenge for knocking out Reigns on SmackDown? Was this just the latest chaotic attack from WWE’s most volatile threesome, and Big Show was simply in the wrong place at the wrong time? Or has the black-clad trio in fact taken notice, much like the WWE Universe, that The World’s Largest Athlete could be The Shield’s largest threat? After all, few Superstars in WWE history have possessed the former World Heavyweight Champion’s incredible combination of size, power, skill and experience.
> 
> Even if Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose didn’t single out Big Show or launch a pre-emptive attack against a perceived threat, raising the ire of a super-sized Superstar in possession of the most devastating knockout punch in WWE is not the most prudent decision.
> 
> There are always many questions about who The Shield might strike next. Increasingly, however, there are questions about who might strike The Shield next.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I doubt the Big Show will do anything to stop them. I think this more or less helps promote this coming Smackdown.


----------



## PunkShoot

I hate that orton might turn and be the leader.

if orton does turn, I want him to cut a promo saying, There is no leader, WE are the shield, One unity.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Orton is NOT the leader.

Who keeps saying this?


----------



## kennedy=god

They should all shave their heads and call themselves project mayhem


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

The Shield DO NOT need a leader! And Orton would be a terrible choice if they did have one.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I don't mind seeing Big Show getting involved with the Shield so long as the Shield totally destory him. It'll be like Thor, Wolverine and Iron Man Hulkbuster teaming up to defeat the Hulk.

This is what I want Shield to do, the pack of wolves taking down the bear in a epic way. I want to see the shield DESTROY him in mania. 

Like triple powerbombing him to the announce. Rollins could do a leap of faith of on him. But most importantly I want to see Reigns spear the fuck out of Big Show into the barriers, as Show tries to spear Ambrose.

Just imagine that, Show goes for the spear, then BAM Reigns gets him like a NFL defensive move.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

The Shield as a modern day APA would be interesting.


----------



## Itami

Nobody posted this??? 










Dean too almost...











Their NXT promo last night was awesome too. :


----------



## Nimbus

Only Indie marks care about the shield.


----------



## Itami

Nimbus said:


> Only Indie marks care about the shield.


I'm not so sure about that considering the amount of people riding Roman's dick.


----------



## mgman

My all-time favorite, memorable line from Shield:

"AAAAAAAAAUUUUUAUAUAUUAUAUAUUUAAUUAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH!" - Roman Reigns, the voice of the Shield.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Nimbus said:


> Only Indie marks care about the shield.


:bosh


----------



## Asenath

Nimbus said:


> Only Indie marks care about the shield.


What is the purpose of coming into a thread to -- as one of my favorite blog editors put it -- yuck other people's yums? We enjoy the Shield. We're excited for them. Now, if you have some cogent criticism, we'd love to hear it. But this kind of run-in buzzkilling is just beyond me.

Y'all, where are Eddie Ray and NeyNey? I miss their little faces.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


>


This tickled me so much. Thanks for the picture post.


----------



## Eddie Ray

more ambrose in that tank top...like, now


----------



## Eddie Ray

also this for your viewing pleasure (if you inclined towards that-male or female- eddie ray don't discriminate :lol )


----------



## rbfshr

Crusade said:


> Watching the Shield's titantron gave me a big idea on how WWE could progress the Shield from now on and how they could turn the whole angle into something huge based on a subject and fear that is topical in today's paranoid American society. This would especially work if the WWE want to make their product more edgy and bring in something controversial that would give the product the spark that it needs. It would also fit in really well with the current gimmick of the stable and take it in a darker territory. I think my idea could bring in a unique kind of angle but I could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway when watching this the first thing that came to mind was those videos you see of police abusing their powers by hitting innocent civilians. The video captures a certain anarchy with people running around trying to break away from these armed men, there are buildings on fire indicating arson attacks whilst there seems to be a watchful eye over everything. There are flashing images of the dollar sign and images of power and pandemonium.
> 
> This leads to my idea and after seeing these images in the entrance video it all clicked in my head. What is the one thing that people in general fear not just in America but everywhere? They fear *enslavement*, they fear their *freedoms being taken away from them* and they fear being *imprisoned against their will.* The Shield want to bring their brand of justice to the WWE to fix all the injustices and atrocities that have been committed. But *Justice isn't free* as Ambrose alluded to and the *eye of justice*is always watching you. You need to believe. Believe in the Shield. And what happens if people don't believe in something that you want to impose? *You enslave them.*
> 
> I haven't completely thought this through on how to pull this off but my idea is this: playing off the entrance theme and the gimmick of the Shield in their armored cop like uniforms implementing their brand of justice you build them up into a storyline where the WWE eventually forms into a form of *police state* where the Shield have gotten to a point where they have managed to eradicate the old ways of the WWE, the injustices if you will and have managed to take over the WWE implementing their ideals on to the WWE changing the foundation of the company and how its operated. WWE now operates by their rules and regulations with the eye of justice always watching making sure nobody gets out of line and if they do and commit any form of injustice according to the Shields morals they will be dealt with swiftly and locked away never to be allowed to perform under their own power ever again.
> 
> From this you can go several ways and the story allows for the audience to get connected to the victims (faces) that suffer under this regime, nobody is safe. Every one is trapped under the banner of justice known as the Shield. It gives the chance for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns (and perhaps others) to be built up as mega heels whilst other stars could be made in this storyline. New faces and heroes can be born from it. With the right amount of experience mixed in with the new stars being built up this could be a unique take on a hostile takeover storyline because of the reasoning and approach behind it.
> 
> The best storylines are always mirrored around the subjects society are talking about. Because of recent events, 9/11, the economic collapse, the lack of trust around bankers, wars in the middle east and africa more and more people are becoming paranoid which leads to them feeding into conspiracy theories which fuel more paranoia. One of the biggest being America becoming some form of police state. The current Shield gimmick is genius because it allows the opportunity if WWE are smart with it to use that paranoia and the topical theme of the police state and turn into a storyline that replicates the fears of current society. Even with the people who like myself who thinks its all paranoia and nonsense could reflect and relate to a storyline such as this.
> 
> Is this a good idea or complete rubbish?


The 'hotel' in the Titantron reaaaaally sounds like Punk. Has this been mentioned before? Am I crazy?


----------



## Asenath

rbfshr said:


> The 'hotel' in the Titantron reaaaaally sounds like Punk. Has this been mentioned before? Am I crazy?


You are not crazy. However, if you'll notice in his NXT promos right before the Shield debuted, Seth Rollins _really_ started to ape Punk's intonation and cadence when he was speaking.



Eddie Ray said:


> also this for your viewing pleasure (if you inclined towards that-male or female- eddie ray don't discriminate :lol )


LOL MIRRORSHADES.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Roman Reigns seems to have lot of fan girls from what I've seen in his Twiiter.


----------



## Asenath

Mr.Cricket said:


> Roman Reigns seems to have lot of fan girls from what I've seen in the Twiiter.


Well, yes. He's handsome and he looks like Khal Drogo.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Well, yes. He's handsome and he looks like Khal Drogo.


That would be Jason Momoa right? I don't watch Game of Thrones.


----------



## Amber B

Reigns has a fabulous hairline. I'll give him that.






He definitely did that as a kid.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Amber B said:


> Reigns has a fabulous hairline. I'll give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He definitely did that as a kid.


He needs to wash it. It looks so greasy.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Asenath said:


> Well, yes. He's handsome and *he looks like Khal Drogo*.











Are we thinking of a different Khal Drogos? 

Not the warlord from Game Of Thrones right, because uh.. that's a really odd comparison.


----------



## DOPA

Mr.Cricket said:


> Roman Reigns seems to have lot of fan girls from what I've seen in his Twiiter.


Well he's a good looking guy (no ****), what you expect?


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Reigns has a fabulous hairline. I'll give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He definitely did that as a kid.


What I want to know is how was the same DNA that created Rosey involved in creating Roman Reigns? 

. . .I blame the milkman.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> That would be Jason Momoa right? I don't watch Game of Thrones.


Yes.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Crusade said:


> Well he's a good looking guy (no ****), what you expect?


I think you'd have to have some strange tastes to deny Roman is a good looking man. He has facial and physical attributes that understandably attract women.

I don't get the Ambrose love though. As far as physically attractive I think he's okay. Nothing that warrants the reaction he gets from a lot of females though.


----------



## Asenath

He's a mixture of bad boy and bird with a broken wing so perfectly designed to make a certain kind of woman want to fix him and mend his psychopathic heart. And also, have you seen his back now that he's gotten more physically developed? Gotdamn.


----------



## mgman

Asenath said:


> What I want to know is how was the same DNA that created Rosey involved in creating Roman Reigns?


It's simple, you don't understand genetics.


----------



## mgman

Crusade said:


> Well he's a good looking guy (no ****), what you expect?


What, so now someone isn't allowed to say another person of the same sex has good looks? What has society come to.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

mgman said:


> What, so now someone isn't allowed to say another person of the same sex has good looks? What has society come to.


I have a man-crush on David Beckham. No need to be ashamed. I have the support of the entire female population on Earth anyway in that regard.

As for the broken man attraction for Ambrose I guess. That would make it more a personality thing then a physical attraction, no?


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I have a man-crush on David Beckham. No need to be ashamed. I have the support of the entire female population on Earth anyway in that regard.


Am I the only person who doesn't get the David Beckham thing? He's good looking and all, but he looks like that guy who would scream his own name while y'all were having sex.



> As for the broken man attraction for Ambrose I guess. That would make it more a personality thing then a physical attraction, no?


I don't get the attraction for the Moxley-Ambrose character the way some women have it, but -- hm. Even though they don't look anything alike, remember when Mickey Rourke was actually attractive, and played all those erotic roles where he was attractive to the straightlaced heroine because he was possibly a danger to her? That's the Mox-brose appeal.


----------



## Amber B

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I think you'd have to have some strange tastes to deny Roman is a good looking man. He has facial and physical attributes that understandably attract women.
> 
> I don't get the Ambrose love though. As far as physically attractive I think he's okay. Nothing that warrants the reaction he gets from a lot of females though.


I prefer how he looked from 2008-2010 but he has that unstable, cracky tales swag, carries himself like he's the shit and just doesn't give a fuck. He isn't necessarily the greatest to look at aesthetically but he's "sexy" as an entire package. I'm definitely not one of those girls that swoons and wants to change him but I'd wreck it a few times and flee.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I have a man-crush on David Beckham. No need to be ashamed. I have the support of the entire female population on Earth anyway in that regard.
> 
> As for the broken man attraction for Ambrose I guess. That would make it more a personality thing then a physical attraction, no?


both. he is very attractive although he tries not to be, its not in fitting with his character however he just has the bad boy appeal then, like Punk does. also in set eyes are lovely...my girlfriend has them and i guess you could say I have a thing for them.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> I don't get the attraction for the Moxley-Ambrose character the way some women have it, but -- hm. Even though they don't look anything alike, remember when Mickey Rourke was actually attractive, and played all those erotic roles where he was attractive to the straightlaced heroine because he was possibly a danger to her? That's the Mox-brose appeal.


i think thats a bit kinky, see. tumblr is full of women wanting to be roughed up by Ambrose...nothing wrong with that, people like what they like and if Ambrose is their idea of a Dom then i'm not gunna get in their way.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't get the David Beckham thing? He's good looking and all, but he looks like that guy who would scream his own name while y'all were having sex.


:lmao 

Probably. He seems like a sweet guy + success + good looks = desirability 





> I don't get the attraction for the Moxley-Ambrose character the way some women have it, but -- hm. Even though they don't look anything alike, remember when Mickey Rourke was actually attractive, and played all those erotic roles where he was attractive to the straightlaced heroine because he was possibly a danger to her? That's the Mox-brose appeal.


So Dean Ambrose is Harry Angel?


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> So Dean Ambrose is Harry Angel?














Alden Heathcliffe said:


> So Dean Ambrose is Henry Chinaski?


Basically.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Close enough.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Basically.


Angel Heart's the only original Rourke film I've seen. And I only saw it for De Niro. I suppose you were referencing the 9 and half weeks and Barfly Rourke characters instead?


----------



## Asenath

Is Rollins the Scarecrow by process of elimination or because he's the only one as pretty as Cillian Murphy?


----------



## DA

Is this thread still about wrestling?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Asenath said:


> Is Rollins the Scarecrow by process of elimination or because he's the only one as pretty as Cillian Murphy?


Most likely process of elimination. Didn't really understand that one either.

To be fair, he doesn't really relate to any Batman villain. Maybe Two Face because of the split hair colors?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Is Rollins the Scarecrow by process of elimination or because he's the only one as pretty as Cillian Murphy?


He seems more like Two-Face to me. Plays a good face, can be heel, split colour hair...


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Angel Heart's the only original Rourke film I've seen. And I only saw it for De Niro. I suppose you were referencing the 9 and half weeks and Barfly Rourke characters instead?


And Wild Orchid, and . . . all the other ones he was in during the first part of the 90s.

9 1/2 Weeks is one of my favorite movies. Don't tell anyone.



DwayneAustin said:


> Is this thread still about wrestling?


It's about characters. So, it counts. Come on in. We won't make you perve. We're not responsible if you start, though.



J2D said:


> Most likely process of elimination. Didn't really understand that one either.
> 
> To be fair, he doesn't really relate to any Batman villain. Maybe Two Face because of the split hair colors?





Alden Heathcliffe said:


> He seems more like Two-Face to me. Plays a good face, can be heel, split colour hair...


I concur.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

J2D said:


> Most likely process of elimination. Didn't really understand that one either.
> 
> To be fair, he doesn't really relate to any Batman villain. Maybe Two Face because of the split hair colors?


Brad Maddox fits the Scarecrow character I guess. Cowards, don't really do much during the course of the films. 










I don't agree with it, but it's funny.


----------



## Eddie Ray

DwayneAustin said:


> Is this thread still about wrestling?


technically yes...we ARE talking about the shield...thats all we are required to do...we're discussing and thoroughly I may add.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Eddie Ray said:


> technically yes...we ARE talking about the shield...thats all we are required to do...we're discussing and thoroughly I may add.



Err, yes, examining their uh... physical capabilities is important to any discussion.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Brad Maddox fits the Scarecrow character I guess. Cowards, don't really do much during the course of the films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with it, but it's funny.


LOL. 

And Brad Maddox fits Ken from Toy Story 3. That's how he talks, acts like. I honestly can't stand him right now. So he's playing a heel part well.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Brad Maddox fits the Scarecrow character I guess. Cowards, don't really do much during the course of the films.


And pretty.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> And pretty.


If he were just a bit paler it would be quite uncanny. They both have that frail, flimsy attractiveness to them. Very Adonis-like.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

I kinda want to see Ambrose do this to Braddox. I honestly can't stand his face. 






Give you a fair warning, the scene has a little bit of a disturbing image to it. No one is dead. Just horribly beat up.


----------



## Asenath

. . .am I a bad person for finding the possibility of that a little bit exciting? And there was something a little 'prison shower scene' about the Shield's previous beatdown of poor little Brad.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I used to hate these adds.


I could see Ambrose pull off a T-Bag gimmick.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Asenath said:


> . . .am I a bad person for finding the possibility of that a little bit exciting?


What?

Ambrose going Tyler Durden on Bradox? I'd find it funny as hell.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> . . .am I a bad person for finding the possibility of that a little bit exciting? And there was something a little 'prison shower scene' about the Shield's previous beatdown of poor little Brad.


everyone give Asenath some room, shes shipping again :lol


...but I completely agree....


----------



## mgman

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I used to hate these adds.
> 
> 
> I could see Ambrose pull off a T-Bag gimmick.


Who made that GIF. They're retarded.


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> everyone give Asenath some room, shes shipping again :lol
> 
> 
> ...but I completely agree....


I can't help it. Watching Raven beat on pretty little Stevie Richards was a formative experience in my teenage psyche. Patterns set in youth that carry on for a lifetime.

I have to get offline and go to work like an adult. So you'll be spared further delving into the darker bits of my brain.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> I can't help it. Watching Raven beat on pretty little Stevie Richards was a formative experience in my teenage psyche. Patterns set in youth that carry on for a lifetime.


Everyone loved Raven...

I always liked Richards' Right to Censor act. The only right thing the WWE did with him.


----------



## Amber B

You can talk about that somewhere else. Stay on topic, please.


----------



## mgman

Yeah everybody, stay on topic please. This is about the Shield in the RAW sub-forum, got it?


----------



## shought321

Yeh, let's stay on topic please. Anyways, I wonder what shampoo Ambrose uses? Fuckin ell.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Shield promo on NXT was again solid. Ambrose is really starting to take over these duties with twice as much as Rollins and four times more than reigns. 

If you watch the evolution of HHH from his defection from DX to corporation and then to main event and Bully Ray from the moment Hardy screwed up, you will see how guys overstep booking to some degree to move themselves up and get noticed. I see a lot of that in what Ambrose is doing. And in the shark tank known as the wrasslin biz, you either swim with them or be eaten by them. If Ambrose continues to do this he will be in the main event not just soon but be a major part of it for year's to come.


----------



## Asenath

shought321 said:


> Yeh, let's stay on topic please. Anyways, I wonder what shampoo Ambrose uses? Fuckin ell.


I don't know about Dean, but one of the ladies on another forum I lurk at was seated right next to the staircase Roman made his entrance from and said he smelled nice, like he was fresh out the shower. So, I assume he uses the good toiletries.

Nyah.


----------



## J89LDN

Before i go for a big lift in the gym I use Reigns as my source of motivation, dude is a straight up beast.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

I fucking hate the way Michael Cole commentates on the Shield as if they're the Nexus or fucking Legacy.
"Pack of dog mentality"
"Numbers game"
"They just got too many guys"
"Pack of wolves mentality"
"Pack of predators"
"Pack of dogs mentality"
It's fucking annoying, and I don't think it captures what the Shield gimmick is about.


----------



## Chrome

^Agreed. That's why I love JBL's commentary so much. He builds them up so well. That's why they need to put him on Raw permanently. Put King on Saturday Morning Slam or some shit.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

ChromeMan said:


> ^Agreed. That's why I love JBL's commentary so much. He builds them up so well. That's why they need to put him on Raw permanently. Put King on Saturday Morning Slam or some shit.


Definitely. 
Ugh, King is just horrendous nowadays.
"What?"
"Wat"
"Whut?"
"Wut?"


----------



## Trifektah

So the Shield is already stale as hell. No character, no personality other than beating random people up. Meaningless six man tag matches every PPV. Odd promos where they stand way too close together while sweaty, breathing heavily and making faces, rambling on and saying absolutely nothing of substance. 

I'm not saying the guys aren't talented but this whole schtick sucks ass.


----------



## Cookie Monster

No character or personality? Have you tuned in the past month or so? Beating up random people? That was about 4 months ago, come on. Meaningless six man tag matches which just happen to be some not just some of the best matches but some of the best tag matches we've seen on WWE television is years.

You're clearly trolling, but it's fun.


----------



## Stroker Ace

You know with Dean having ( to me) such a fantastic body, arguably the best out of the three I dont understand why he covers up more than Seth and Roman. For that...he's a dick and a tease.

As for the appeal to him I wouldnt say it's some need to "fix him" he really is attractive. Maybe not in a supermodel way, but he has beautiful eyes, great smile with matching teeth, cute cheeks, nice head of hair and a sexy voice.

Personality wise outside the ring he comes off more adorable, goofy versus his character which is just so swag (see my sig) and he carries himself like a boss. I love the duality, it really is good and evil and each side is sexy in its own way.
---------------

Alright back to wrestling talk.....uh, so is Sheamus gonna be with Wade or the Shield for Mania?

That's all I got for now until tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I fucking hate the way Michael Cole commentates on the Shield as if they're the Nexus or fucking Legacy.
> "Pack of dog mentality"
> "Numbers game"
> "They just got too many guys"
> "Pack of wolves mentality"
> "Pack of predators"
> "Pack of dogs mentality"
> It's fucking annoying, and I don't think it captures what the Shield gimmick is about.


At least every time he's with JBL, he shuts him up.

"And the numbers game, as it always does, has put the Shield back on top here with that pack of wolves mentality."
"Numbers game?! There are three people on both teams, there's no numbers advantage, they've just taken people out of the way, it's perfect tag match strategy"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

JBL is just an awesome commentator. I get the feeling he's sick of Cole and King being awful too. I loved it at the Rumble when Cole was shouting "it was The Shield!" etc JBL just said "shut up you stooge." :lol

Who doesn't love that man?


----------



## Asenath

I love JBL's announcing technique better than most things. And I get that he's needed in Florida to groom the rookies, but how awesome would a JBL & Regal announce booth be?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Asenath said:


> I love JBL's announcing technique better than most things. And I get that he's needed in Florida to groom the rookies, but how awesome would a JBL & Regal announce booth be?


:mark:

You just blew my mind.


----------



## Itami

Eddie Ray said:


> more ambrose in that tank top...like, now


I found moar


























:datass










Either he's being a tease not taking it all off, or he still tries to stand out ehe

The other two have the typical good-looks, but overall, they don't carry themselves like Ambrose. Seth, especially, to me... he sounds like such a dork, making angry faces and all. Maybe it's a heel issue.


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose just shines. :bateman

Only Reigns and Rollins topless? FUCK OFF. :vettel


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Only Reigns and Rollins topless? FUCK OFF. :vettel


lol, what's funny is that we've all seen them wearing only trunks, yet it seems like it's the first time they've taken their shirts off, haha. I think we have issues


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> lol, what's funny is that we've all seen them wearing only trunks, yet it seems like it's the first time they've taken their shirts off, haha. I think we have issues


It's great, you live excitements over and over again. :mark:


----------



## Soulrollins

This thread is turned something gay.......


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Soulrollins said:


> This thread is turned something gay.......


I was just about to say the same thing. 

Come on guys...


----------



## Eddie Ray

you know there are ladies who mostly occupy this thread, right?


----------



## Itami

I would have been more offended had his avatar not been Heath Slater.

Guys, if you prefer to discuss whatever related to Shield, then nobody is stopping you. Just ignore whatever that doesn't interest you. You're only making it worse by complaining about it.


----------



## Asenath

Have you noticed that when the ladies don't post, this thread devolves into "Orton is the leader of The Shield!" "Nuh-uh!" and "Stupid indie marks!"

Back on topic: Dat back. Those muscles right where the tank top cuts away. The back of those arms.

. . .y'all, where did my panties go?


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Sield is just awesome.Ambrose is so talented overall(Wrestling,promos,demeanour,facial antics).Seth is a superb in ring talent.And Reigns is my personal favourite of the three.He needs to work on his in ring style and promos though!


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> Back on topic: Dat back. Those muscles right where the tank top cuts away. The back of those arms.
> 
> . . .y'all, where did my panties go?


I also like how Ambrose hasn't thrown a bucket of water on his head in the photos. Seems like they always do that on Raw right before they come in. 

Btw - found a video of them at some house show cutting a promo after beating Gabriel, and facing Team Superfriends.






So much hate for them in the beginning. :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I didn't like the promo on NXT. Repetitive. Ambrose starts strong, he does his best but theirs not a whole lot of substance to it. Rollins spews out something random hoping to impress but it's just a lot of words and no real passion in his delivery and then Reigns spits out the same line he's been saying for months. We get it guys, no one can stop you... though didn't you all run scared of Big E Langston?

I'm hoping we get more in-ring promos from now on. The camera in the unknown location was cool at first, but it's gotten old. I feel all three impress me more when they are in front of the crowd. Roman really steps it up and you can Ambrose encourage them with nods, smiles and pats on the back, like he did with Reigns just a week or so back.


----------



## Hennessey

SO who thinks the Shield will receive their first match loss at Wrestlemania, and start to spiral down like all stables not named Evolution do?


----------



## Asenath

Sparta101 said:


> SO who thinks the Shield will receive their first match loss at Wrestlemania, and start to spiral down like all stables not named Evolution do?


I think they _could_ eat a loss and not suffer too badly. Now that we've basically sorted out that it will be Orton-Sheamus-Show, though, I don't think they'll take the L. Those three can't get along, won't work together, and have no grasp of team tactics.


----------



## Nostalgia

Don't think The Shield will lose at Mania. Orton/Sheamus/Show don't get along, as previously said, and there's the possibility of a Orton heel turn to cost his team the win, which would be great because The Shield would still be undefeated and it could set up a fresh Orton/Sheamus program.


----------



## deathslayer

Nostalgia said:


> Don't think The Shield will lose at Mania. Orton/Sheamus/Show don't get along, as previously said, and there's the possibility of a Orton heel turn to cost his team the win, which would be great because The Shield would still be undefeated and it could set up a fresh Orton/Sheamus program.


The only outcome I would accept is:
Shield wins
Big Show goes rampage
Orton frustrated by losing, RKOs Sheamus.


----------



## Hennessey

Sounds logical, but Shield will have to lose a match soon. I mean it really does not look believable when they beat 3 main eventers, like their match at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Itami

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I didn't like the promo on NXT. Repetitive. Ambrose starts strong, he does his best but theirs not a whole lot of substance to it. Rollins spews out something random hoping to impress but it's just a lot of words and no real passion in his delivery and then Reigns spits out the same line he's been saying for months. We get it guys, no one can stop you... though didn't you all run scared of Big E Langston?


I fully agree with the repetitiveness in that NXT promo. It really showed and it didn't help the fact that most of the guys they've been facing/beating are doing just fine now, especially Cena... so it didn't really connect. That's the only thing that bothers me with them - their purpose/goals hasn't truly set a big mark. Maybe facing the top guys are the reason; WWE can't afford to let them be put down when we're in WM season. I like to think they're being mysterious/cryptic with this 'believe in the shield' bit to a big payoff in the end to make up for all these justice talk. 

The camera isn't an issue, I actually quite like it. They just need to use it when addressing people specifically, instead of justice this/justice that every time.

As for WM, I've a good feeling they'll go over with one of the faces turning heel, but if they lose in a good match, then it can't hurt them that much either. It's a matter of how they come back from it.


----------



## Nostalgia

deathslayer said:


> The only outcome I would accept is:
> Shield wins
> Big Show goes rampage
> Orton frustrated by losing, RKOs Sheamus.


I'd take that. But I would also accept Orton turning on his team mid-match by RKO'ing Sheamus or something, leading to The Shield to get the win. Because if Orton does that and costs his team the match, it would be more of a clear heel turn than Orton RKO'ing Sheamus after the match because he was frustrated.


----------



## Asenath

Sparta101 said:


> Sounds logical, but Shield will have to lose a match soon. I mean it really does not look believable when they beat 3 main eventers, like their match at Elimination Chamber.


It makes perfect sense, from a storyline standpoint. You have 3 top guys who don't work together and only marginally trust each other. On the other hand, you have 3 hungry, ambitious young guys who work together like a well-drilled team and are willing to do shady things to win.


----------



## Stooge22

Asenath said:


> I love JBL's announcing technique better than most things. And I get that he's needed in Florida to groom the rookies, but how awesome would a JBL & Regal announce booth be?


I want King to retire, Cole to become a heel manager(he can do really elevate someone imo) and JBL and Booker T to do commentary. Both guys seem to be passionate about the product.


----------



## Asenath

Stooge22 said:


> I want King to retire, Cole to become a heel manager(he can do really elevate someone imo) and JBL and Booker T to do commentary. Both guys seem to be passionate about the product.


But Booker T, god love him, is barely intelligible on the mic.


----------



## tbp82

I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. You have an huge indy star in Dean Ambrose who has been hyped to the moon on this forum. You have another indy star in Seth Rollins who got decent hype but nothing near the hype of Ambrose and then Roman Reigns the WWE "look" guy who people here tend to frown upon. They make their debut together and what happens? The one frowned upon becomes The Beast of the group. I'm talking beyond the IWC here. The people I know who watch wrestling casually all talk about Reigns as the one from The Shield. I just want to see the big dude Goldberg somebody when they come out. He's a beast. He's jacked. From what I can see the only things that can stop Roman Reigns is a bad push or himself. Rollins gets lost in the pack alot. But, when he is giving a chance to do his moves he comes across better. I see him having a Jeff Hardy type career. Ambrose hasn't lived up to expectations but nobody could've he was just to overhyped. He's been solid to great. He is unique and I see a lot of Brian Pillman in him Roddy Piper to.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Asenath said:


> But Booker T, god love him, is barely intelligible on the mic.


Agreed. I love Booker but his commentary is pretty poor.


----------



## ted316

As all are saying here commentary really doesn't put across to average fan why shield are beating the super friends. JBL is doing his best to explain that they're winning because fighting as a team rather than the others who are all great on their own but they remain individuals in a team sport. Cole and King just keep going on the same things about the pack of dogs mentality when really they are doing some great stuff. I really love the fast paced action once they start doing 2 tags in at same time.

Would rather everyone spent time discussing Dean's back and Roman's hair and Seth's elbows or whatever than there be even a 1% chance that Randy is in any way to become a part of shield.


----------



## Nostalgia

Booker T was unintentionally hilarious on commentary, whereas he's just plain awful as GM most of time. 


ted316 said:


> As all are saying here commentary really doesn't put across to average fan why shield are beating the super friends. JBL is doing his best to explain that they're winning because fighting as a team rather than the others who are all great on their own but they remain individuals in a team sport. Cole and King just keep going on the same things about the pack of dogs mentality when really they are doing some great stuff. I really love the fast paced action once they start doing 2 tags in at same time.


JBL has been the best at putting them over. He talks up their teamwork, their unity, calls him the best working team he's seen, JBL speaking the truth. Cole and King are stupid, fair enough them talking about their a pack of dog mentality when they attack someone 3 on 1, but when they beat people when the odds are even they don't give them the credit they deserve.


----------



## mgman

Ah, sorry, I don't buy into the Shield. Just typical WWE dynamics.


----------



## Asenath

mgman said:


> Ah, sorry, I don't buy into the Shield. Just typical WWE dynamics.


That's nice.


----------



## mgman

Asenath said:


> That's nice.


----------



## TankOfRate

Itami said:


> I found moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :datass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either he's being a tease not taking it all off, or he still tries to stand out ehe
> 
> The other two have the typical good-looks, but overall, they don't carry themselves like Ambrose. Seth, especially, to me... he sounds like such a dork, making angry faces and all. Maybe it's a heel issue.


JAYSUS

shucky fucking ducky.


----------



## Itami

8*D :ex: : etc etc


----------



## Bushmaster

Soulrollins said:


> This thread is turned something gay.......





TheGreatBanana said:


> I was just about to say the same thing.
> 
> Come on guys...


I think girls can like the Shield too. im sure they love Ambrose for his talent not just for his looks 8*D

Is anyone hoping the Shield last for a while, I feel them not being in any main event story like Nexus or Legacy were can make them stay together as a team much longer. Im just enjoying them so much I hate seeing talk about breaking them up when they are easily one of the best things in all of wrestling now.


----------



## mgman

Who said there's anything wrong with gays? I'm not saying I'm gay (which I'm not), but do you really need to flaunt your homophobia in here? I didn't realize things weren't so permissive around here.


----------



## Dudechi

They have awesome matches, and they are all in Thier prime...

....so.

WHY DON'T THEY FUCKING WRESTLE!!?!


It's the same thing every week.... Come down and jump the trio-du-jour.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Dudechi said:


> They have awesome matches, and they are all in Thier prime...
> 
> ....so.
> 
> WHY DON'T THEY FUCKING WRESTLE!!?!
> 
> 
> It's the same thing every week.... Come down and jump the trio-du-jour.


They just had a match on Raw a couple of weeks ago. Although I do wish they had more, the writer's likely wanna take it slow bringing them into the show in terms of matches.

Plus it builds up anticipation for their PPV matches if you make the fans wait and for once it's actually worth the wait.

I suspect after Mania they'll have more matches (hopefully) individually on Raw, but I could be wrong as I have no clue what direction they're taking these guys in which is kind of scary because if we dont know then there's a good chance the writer's dont either.


----------



## FourWinds

Just saw Shield at a house show tonight I have to say I had my doubts but they put on a hell of a match. I found myself standing the entire time.


----------



## Dudechi

iDogBea said:


> They just had a match on Raw a couple of weeks ago. Although I do wish they had more, the writer's likely wanna take it slow bringing them into the show in terms of matches.
> 
> Plus it builds up anticipation for their PPV matches if you make the fans wait and for once it's actually worth the wait.
> 
> I suspect after Mania they'll have more matches (hopefully) individually on Raw, but I could be wrong as I have no clue what direction they're taking these guys in which is kind of scary because if we dont know then there's a good chance the writer's dont either.


Yeah.... There is slow, and them there is 1 non-PPV match ever...


It's just about the most interesting thing they have going and I'm starting to get bored with it because it's repetitive.


I'm really concerned they are gonna blow it.... Hopefully it's just because of mania.... But mania shouldn't mean you ignore heat just because it isn't in the plans.


----------



## NoLeafClover

Nostalgia said:


> Booker T was unintentionally hilarious on commentary, whereas he's just plain awful as GM most of time.
> 
> 
> JBL has been the best at putting them over. He talks up their teamwork, their unity, calls him the best working team he's seen, JBL speaking the truth. Cole and King are stupid, fair enough them talking about their a pack of dog mentality when they attack someone 3 on 1, but when they beat people when the odds are even they don't give them the credit they deserve.


In addition to that, I would say that one of the best things JBL has done to put over The Shield is when responding to Cole's comments of the group wrongfully fighting for justice. JBL continuously says that the reason they are dangerous is because THEY believe it. It doesn't matter if it's true or not, but the fact that they preach it and practice it, makes them a force. 

It's no different than any political movement past or present. Those that act on a belief, whether that belief is widely accepted or not, are the most dangerous.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Hey, hey look what I found on Tumblr. 

I have no clue what they're saying in this video but listen to dat heat!


----------



## mgman

Yeah, the Shield have been doing the same shit over and over. I want to see their true wrestling technique because I know they can. Instead, they mostly jump people, use dirty tactics to end most of their matches and that's that. They probably already did, but it was probably during house shows/dark matches.


----------



## FourWinds

mgman said:


> Yeah, the Shield have been doing the same shit over and over. I want to see their true wrestling technique because I know they can. Instead, they mostly jump people, use dirty tactics to end most of their matches and that's that. They probably already did, but it was probably during house shows/dark matches.


Well..yeah they ended the match in a DQ tonight. Roman Reigns however has one hell of a move set it was impressive watching him tonight.


----------



## Da Silva

mgman said:


> use dirty tactics to end most of their matches and that's that.


No they don't, their wins are clearly booked to make them look strong as a team. They don't use chickenshit heel tactics to win matches, they kick ass to win matches.


----------



## mgman

Da Silva said:


> No they don't, their wins are clearly booked to make them look strong as a team. They don't use chickenshit heel tactics to win matches, they kick ass to win matches.


You're an idiot and clearly a Shield mark. Go back and watch their recent tag matches again.


----------



## mgman

FourWinds said:


> Well..yeah they ended the match in a DQ tonight. Roman Reigns however has one hell of a move set it was impressive watching him tonight.


Well, technically they weren't in a match tonight on Smackdown. Unless you're talking about another show or unless WWE decided to once again, retape some parts of the show. All I recall is that they interfered in a match, not part of one.


----------



## FourWinds

mgman said:


> Well, technically they weren't in a match tonight on Smackdown. Unless you're talking about another show or unless WWE decided to once again, retape some parts of the show. All I recall is that they interfered in a match, not part of one.


No it wasn't televised. Just a house show tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Random Shield house show entrance video interlude to the current discussion taking place.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe39Jlcq_eo 

Wooooooooo!


----------



## FourWinds

Bearodactyl said:


> Random Shield house show entrance video interlude to the current discussion taking place.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe39Jlcq_eo
> 
> Wooooooooo!


Nice


----------



## Bl0ndie

mgman said:


> You're an idiot and clearly a Shield mark. Go back and watch their recent tag matches again.


This is madness... they booked to work well as a team. They use chicken shit tactics to jump people outside of matches sure... but they work as a cohesive unit in their tag matches and win clean. That's it.


----------



## Dudechi

I am a total fan of The Shield and that is why I want them to be more diverse in the televised product....


And they are heels right now, they should be wrestling singles and traditional tag matches with the other guys at ringside interfering because that's what heels do. Or something else...



Just something beyond what they do seemingly every week. It was fine when they were being introduced, but they have PPV wins now... They have won big on RAW. they are beyond the introduction stage.... It's time to expand the character.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

I had never seen this promo before, it's hilarious but it also speaks to the power of Jonny boy's ability to sell promos nonverbally:


----------



## Kanenite77

Bearodactyl said:


> Random Shield house show entrance video interlude to the current discussion taking place.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe39Jlcq_eo
> 
> Wooooooooo!


LOLL Is that you??
If so I want to go with you to a show


----------



## Bearodactyl

Kanenite77 said:


> LOLL Is that you??
> If so I want to go with you to a show


Hate to disappoint but it's just a random clip I found on the I-net. I live in the Netherlands so I've never actually been to any kind of show live. Ever. It's on my bucketlist though


----------



## Da Silva

mgman said:


> You're an idiot and clearly a Shield mark. Go back and watch their recent tag matches again.


Vs Team Hell No & Ryback - Clean win
Vs Cena, Ryback & SheMUS - Clean win
Vs Ryback, Sheamus & Jericho - Clean win

What more do you want, them to clear house every fucking time?


----------



## mgman

Da Silva said:


> Vs Team Hell No & Ryback - Clean win
> Vs Cena, Ryback & SheMUS - Clean win
> Vs Ryback, Sheamus & Jericho - Clean win
> 
> What more do you want, them to clear house every fucking time?


I want you to go back and watch those last 2 matches, and stop being so fucking ignorant.


----------



## Eddie Ray

mgman said:


> I want you to go back and watch those last 2 matches, and stop being so fucking ignorant.


please tell me where they cheated enough to warrant a DQ? they used dirty tactics every now and then but they are heels at the end of the day...

i've watched those matches at least twice now and i don't see your point. they use divide and conquer techniques but nothing illegal to the point of being DQed. they don't sacrifice their wins though DQ, its out of character because they appear smarter than that.


----------



## Da Silva

mgman said:


> I want you to go back and watch those last 2 matches, and stop being so fucking ignorant.


Jesus fuck. I have seen them, have you?

Name one thing the shield did that the faces didn't do in those matches. Just one.


----------



## Eddie Ray

:bateman


----------



## Blommen

Da Silva said:


> Jesus fuck. I have seen them, have you?
> 
> Name one thing the shield did that the faces didn't do in those matches. Just one.


Don't bother with him. He's just acting like a cunt because he's not bright enough to understand how good what the shield's been doing is and he lets his frustrations out on people who actually has the mental capability to enjoy it.


----------



## Dudechi

Would anyone hate it I they did some paramilitary shit like taking like Stephanie or Vince or Cena or somebody hostage, or took over production truck on Raw or something to incorporate that aspect of the character more?


----------



## kendoo

yeah i dont think they need to do anything like that


----------



## Chad Allen

OMFG YOU IDIOTS the shield cheated when the refs back was turned and seth kneed jericho in the back of the head you fucking morons.


----------



## Blommen

WTF352 said:


> OMFG YOU IDIOTS the shield cheated when the refs back was turned and seth kneed jericho in the back of the head you fucking morons.


Is that any different from breaking up the count? Faces do that as well mind you.




Dudechi said:


> Would anyone hate it I they did some paramilitary shit like taking like Stephanie or Vince or Cena or somebody hostage, or took over production truck on Raw or something to incorporate that aspect of the character more?


I would like them to take to take hostage actually but it would have to be done right and really have them delve in to the cruelty of The Shield, especially Ambrose, and I just don't know if they would be able to do that with the current limitations they have what with "PG" for lack of a better term.


----------



## Eddie Ray

WTF352 said:


> OMFG YOU IDIOTS the shield cheated when the refs back was turned and seth kneed jericho in the back of the head you fucking morons.












that isn't a DQ-able offense...a wrestler must leave the ring by the count of 5 and it qualifies as breaking the submission, it is legal...not necessarily honorable but it is legal. do you even know the rules of wrestling?


----------



## Eddie Ray

the only problem I have with the hostage thing is that it becomes too much like aces&8's...


----------



## Blommen

Eddie Ray said:


> the only problem I have with the hostage thing is that it becomes too much like aces&8's...


Once again, they would have to do it right. Like, really dark nasty right. not some silly torture scene, i want to see Ambrose mentally abuse a dude in a dark room just by spouting crazy talk, like i want them to be portrayed as some really evil fucks and not just some silly biker gang. I want it to resemble a hostage video from a terrorist organization.... but preferably without the religious beheading.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Blommen said:


> Once again, they would have to do it right. Like, really dark nasty right. not some silly torture scene, i want to see Ambrose mentally abuse a dude in a dark room just by spouting crazy talk, like i want them to be portrayed as some really evil fucks and not just some silly biker gang. I want it to resemble a hostage video from a terrorist organization.... but preferably without the religious beheading.


i hate aces&8's so I don't want to see them reflect that. it could be done right especially with ambrose being a basket case...i just fear for the association with A&8's.


----------



## x78

kendoo said:


> yeah i dont think they need to do anything like that


^


----------



## jamal.

WTF352 said:


> OMFG YOU IDIOTS the shield cheated when the refs back was turned and seth kneed jericho in the back of the head you fucking morons.


you gotta be trolling....


----------



## The Enforcer

I don't like the hostage situation for the simple fact that it goes against what they're supposedly about. The Shield's deal is that they fight injustice but the ultimate injustice is holding someone captive and violating their human rights. Sure, it could be entertaining but they suddenly go from a group that has a purpose to another group doing heel things just to do them. It's a subtlety but makes a huge difference if you ask me.


----------



## J89LDN

Pumped to see what The Shield is up to this RAW


----------



## Amber B

The Enforcer said:


> I don't like the hostage situation for the simple fact that it goes against what they're supposedly about. The Shield's deal is that they fight injustice but the ultimate injustice is holding someone captive and violating their human rights. Sure, it could be entertaining but they suddenly go from a group that has a purpose to another group doing heel things just to do them. It's a subtlety but makes a huge difference if you ask me.


Down the line, their fight for injustice will be a lot more skewed and self serving. I wouldn't take the hostage route because I'll lose my mind if I see another silly WWE hostage skit but their motives will not be the same at all moving forward, especially with a crazy fuckhead like Ambrose leading the way.


----------



## Jmacz

I'm personally excited to see what happens if The Shield try and attack Taker. If there's one person they'd book to take down all 3 of them it's The Undertaker. Hell, Big Show was about 5 seconds away from doing it on Monday.


----------



## x78

Jmacz said:


> I'm personally excited to see what happens if The Shield try and attack Taker. If there's one person they'd book to take down all 3 of them it's The Undertaker. Hell, Big Show was about 5 seconds away from doing it on Monday.


How would it be exciting to see three great talents buried by one guy?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> How would it be exciting to see three great talents buried by one guy?


No shame in losing three on one to the Undertaker. 

The World's Greatest Tag Team and the Big Show lost a three on one handicap match to Kurt Angle once. That's right. A two time WWE Champion and the tag team champions lost to Kurt Angle.


----------



## Jmacz

x78 said:


> How would it be exciting to see three great talents buried by one guy?


Like Alden said, it's the Undertaker there's really no harm in him fending off the Shield one time. And I said that I was excited to see what happened, I just added that if there was one guy that could take all 3 down, it's Taker. If Big Show simply raised his foot as Reigns was running at him on Raw, it would of happened then.


----------



## MECCA1

The undertaker beating shield (by himself) is a stupid idea and doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Hennessey

x78 said:


> How would it be exciting to see three great talents buried by one guy?


They have been doing the same thing to a lot of other great talent.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Jmacz said:


> If Big Show simply raised his foot as Reigns was running at him on Raw, it would of happened then.


IF he would've raised his foot, then that would've given the other two time to fight back also. IF he had survived that, Reigns would've/could've/should've been up by then. If he had taken Reigns out with a KO punch at that time, then Ambrose and Rollins could've been back up on him again. IF...

2 points to the above. First: there's absolutely no point thinking in If's, because then where do you stop iffing? (If that's not a word, it should be!)
Second: it's scripted. I know, i know, you know this. I'm not trying to insinuate that you don't. I'm simply suggesting the following: IF (there's that word again) we took the Big Show - Shield confrontation, and for a second made it a real fight, WITHOUT a script to follow, then yes, Big Show could've raised his foot. But if (getting repetative) you think like that, you have to have followthrough. And then you'll realise that Ambrose and Rollins, in a real, unscripted fight, really wouldn't have just stood there and let him chokeslam them with one hand a piece. And would've probably been more efficient in the initial pummeling. So yeah, Big Show? Was NOT close to beating the Shield by himself. Not in my book anyway..


----------



## Jmacz

Bearodactyl said:


> IF he would've raised his foot, then that would've given the other two time to fight back also. IF he had survived that, Reigns would've/could've/should've been up by then. If he had taken Reigns out with a KO punch at that time, then Ambrose and Rollins could've been back up on him again. IF...
> 
> 2 points to the above. First: there's absolutely no point thinking in If's, because then where do you stop iffing? (If that's not a word, it should be!)
> Second: it's scripted. I know, i know, you know this. I'm not trying to insinuate that you don't. I'm simply suggesting the following: IF (there's that word again) we took the Big Show - Shield confrontation, and for a second made it a real fight, WITHOUT a script to follow, then yes, Big Show could've raised his foot. But if (getting repetative) you think like that, you have to have followthrough. And then you'll realise that Ambrose and Rollins, in a real, unscripted fight, really wouldn't have just stood there and let him chokeslam them with one hand a piece. And would've probably been more efficient in the initial pummeling. So yeah, Big Show? Was NOT close to beating the Shield by himself. Not in my book anyway..



Just throwing this out there, everyone seems to see my post as "I want the Shield to attack taker and then have him beat all them up" I was just using the first example that I thought of, doesn't meant I want or think it's going to happen. But I can't deny part of me just can't see them hitting him with the triple powerbomb, Taker is rarely made to look weak especially around Wrestlemania. But that probably just means the Shield won't get involved in this angle.


----------



## Da Silva

Being powerbombed by three people doesn't make you look weak. If anything them giving a beating to Taker just puts more emphasis on the streak being at risk. I can't see them being involved though, I think they'll have their own match at Mania.


----------



## Dudechi

I didn't know that aces and 8's did something like that, don't watch TNA...

It doesn't have to be a hostage situation, I just would like to see a storyline developed for them.... "fighting injustice" is is too vague....


----------



## Tony Tornado

I think the match will be Shield vs Sheamus/Orton/Big Show with the storyline being that they have the potential to be the first team to beat them but for that to happen they'll need to set aside their differences and work as a team. Then at WM they'll make it look like Big Show will screw them out of the victory but Orton is the one who double crosses Sheamus and Big Show and turns heel. But he won't join the shield or anything, he'll simply turn heel.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

I sort of think this question deserves it's own thread but anyway:

*Should anyone else join the Shield?* Like it's revealed that Hayman is the mastermind all along who's also been working with Brock and Punk who then don the Shield's vests/cargo pants and join the fight against injustice. Or someone beside Brock/Punk? I'm literally on the fence with this idea and have heard it mentioned a few times.


----------



## Da Silva

We've gone through that question many times over. No one should join the shield.

And FYI, it's already been revealed that Heyman has paid them to work for him, though only as mercenaries, not because they're in a larger faction.


----------



## J89LDN

I agree nobody else should join Shield, but the Heyman connection is there. 

Apparently Cena/Ryback/Sheamus vs Shield has been advertised for tonight?


----------



## Da Silva

J89LDN said:


> I agree nobody else should join Shield, but the Heyman connection is there.
> 
> Apparently Cena/Ryback/Sheamus vs Shield has been advertised for tonight?


Probably the dark main event.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

J89LDN said:


> I agree nobody else should join Shield, but the Heyman connection is there.
> 
> Apparently Cena/Ryback/Sheamus vs Shield has been advertised for tonight?


Yeah, just a dark match. Usually ends in DQ.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield is perfect as a trio. Adding anyone could ruin what they have, we get to see what each of these guys excel at which is great. Really dont need it to crowded at all.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

agreed, the shield just need the shield.no managers no nothin.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I love this picture so much I can't stand it.

*makes new wallpaper*


----------



## Bushmaster

So stupid that you have to have the app to witness that Beatdown live. Would have been great for everyone to see it. Glad Seth is making a name for himself.


----------



## kronos96

So that's it for the Shield tonight?


----------



## Asenath

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I sort of think this question deserves it's own thread but anyway:
> 
> *Should anyone else join the Shield?* Like it's revealed that Hayman is the mastermind all along who's also been working with Brock and Punk who then don the Shield's vests/cargo pants and join the fight against injustice. Or someone beside Brock/Punk? I'm literally on the fence with this idea and have heard it mentioned a few times.


Please go back and read through the thread.

The general consensus is that adding on to The Shield would blow. They have amazing chemistry as a trio. Three of them are sufficient, because the locker room is not coming out to stop them en masse, and anyone else would be like Cousin Oliver on the Brady Bunch.

It's a terrible idea and would ruin the dynamic.


----------



## Asenath

iamnotanugget said:


> I love this picture so much I can't stand it.
> 
> *makes new wallpaper*


OMG. Where is this from?

Arm. Porn.


----------



## x78

I'm a little concerned with how Big Show seems to be able to fight off The Shield more effectively than anyone previously, he needs to take his beating at WM and then get the fuck away from these three.


----------



## Amber B

iamnotanugget said:


> I love this picture so much I can't stand it.
> 
> *makes new wallpaper*


Well...damn. :ass


----------



## BarrettBarrage

What is with Big Show and younger upcoming talent?

Why can't he just stay away or better yet, put them over?


----------



## Ruth

Goddamn, that is some smooth skin.


----------



## Kenny

Amber B said:


> Well...damn. :ass


Splooge?


----------



## truk83

kronos96 said:


> So that's it for the Shield tonight?


What else did you expect. They have been doing the same shit over, and over since they debuted. This is the most stale, and boring angle for a stable I have ever seen. These men are talented, but this angle never should have been for them.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I think Orton turns heel and walks out on his team at mania allowing the Sheild to pick up the win and keep their momentum and the storyline running through summer at least. (not saying Orton joins the sheild, do not want, he goes solo)



truk83 said:


> What else did you expect. They have been doing the same shit over, and over since they debuted. *This is the most stale, and boring angle for a stable I have ever seen. These men are talented, but this angle never should have been for them.*


fpalm vintage truk


----------



## Starbuck

Consistently the best thing or one of the best things about Raw every week. Amazingly, WWE knows how to book these guys and it's great. Can't wait for their match at Mania. Fantastic storyline.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Rollins took his beating like a man. I love how the other two pretty much get man-handled until Reigns joins the fray.


----------



## truk83

Starbuck said:


> Consistently the best thing or one of the best things about Raw every week. Amazingly, WWE knows how to book these guys and it's great. Can't wait for their match at Mania. Fantastic storyline.


It's the same thing each week. How is this solid booking? Seriously, I'm not hating on them as individuals, but merely the whole angle itself. They don't fit the roles at all. What's their point? Can someone please tell me what the point of The Shield actually is? Not one of you Shield "marks" has been able to intelligently explain why this group is so good. They have done nothing revolutionary, or even close to memorable. It's the same shit week after week. Coming from the crowd isn't cool anymore, and I can't see what is exciting about this trio of men. Take nothing away either guy, but this is just cringe worthy anymore.


----------



## Mister Hands

These fellas are now officially the only thing I'm excited about, or even overly interested in, on WWE TV these days.


----------



## Amber B

King Kenny said:


> Splooge?











You know it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

truk83 said:


> It's the same thing each week. How is this solid booking? Seriously, I'm not hating on them as individuals, but merely the whole angle itself. They don't fit the roles at all. What's their point? Can someone please tell me what the point of The Shield actually is? Not one of you Shield "marks" has been able to intelligently explain why this group is so good. They have done nothing revolutionary, or even close to memorable. It's the same shit week after week. Coming from the crowd isn't cool anymore, and I can't see what is exciting about this trio of men. Take nothing away either guy, but this is just cringe worthy anymore.


You got three up-and-coming talents who all stand out in their own way. They're not just three faceless goons hand picked by some schmuck in the back. 

They each possess their own strengths to hide the others weaknesses. Ambrose is a phenomenal talker. Rollins is a terrific ring worker. Reigns is perfect as the solid muscle. Each one of them has a purpose. They're all young with bags of energy and potential. People compare these guys to the Nexus but that is baffling. Out of the Nexus, only Daniel Bryan could hold a candle to any of these guys in terms of promise.

They had a potential MOTY with Kane/Bryan/Ryback in their FIRST match in the company. On PPV nonetheless.
They put on another scintillating show at EC against the three mega faces, and a rather stellar performance the next night. 

They've been booked perfectly. People have become unaccustomed to sensible heel booking these days because it rarely happens, but with these guys the WWE is finally building them up correctly.

It's hard to think that they've only been in the WWE for four months and they're the hottest thing in wrestling right now. It's hard to think of anybody else. I'm talking about full-time workers here.


----------



## Itami

truk83 knows how good Ambrose is and what probably irks him the most is Ambrose not being on his own. Not everybody are gonna like Shield anyway, so it's a bit ridiculous to try and convince everybody that post in this thread otherwise.


ANYWAY, I'm really worried after Lawler boldly said "someone need to stop Shield" after they showed the active clip. And how well Show fought back earlier makes me really think he could actually end Shield a month after WM on his own. Ugh, just ridiculous for Show at this point to have a main role on the roster...


----------



## truk83

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> You got three up-and-coming talents who all stand out in their own way. They're not just three faceless goons hand picked by some schmuck in the back.


I can't disagree with this statement. Ambrose is an amazing talent who would have done much better off on his own without this crap angle. I thought by now we would have had Ambrose vs Miz for WM29, with AJ Lee at his side. Dean is one of the best workers out there, and I think this angle was not for him at all. Rollins could have been a credible face that could be competing vs Cesaro, or Barrett right now. Over the last 3 years, Rollins improved big time. Seth could have been a solid mid card star right now. Reigns is still green, but I think he is the only valid member of this Shield group. The other two don't fit in imo.

I'm not against this Shield stable, but more just against who was put in it, and what their motives were. Heels don't fight injustices, and I'm not sure what planet the creative is from, but this is worse than anything Russo could have written. The Shield should have been more of a secret. It should have been a stable that would consists of 3 very intimidating, and large men. Ryback should have been the first member, Reigns the 2nd member, and Langston the final member. Yes, I realize that Ryback was running through the WWE as a "face", but it was never really clear what role Ryback was for some time.

At first none of us would know that Ryback was a member of any secret society. The Shield should have a symbol, and this symbol should have been on Ryback's attire (the same attire The Shield wear now). Have subtle suggestions made by the commentary until finally someone asks Ryback what does The Shield mean, or what does the symbol on his attire mean. Now we know Ryback was pretty much being cheered by fans, and so anything he says will be considered cool, and tough. This leads to his eventual heel turn to be somewhat of a shocker, and a good one to boot. Once asked about the symbol Ryback informs everyone that it's a code to live by. At some point during Ryback's booking I think he should have been turned heel, and thus the Shield was born.

Think about it. Ryback coming out in S.W.A.T gear? Ryback fits that role perfectly. Instead he gets some action figure attire. Don't get me wrong the attire he has now is perfect for a "face", but if Ryback came out in Shield attire that would own. Ryback looks like a S.W.A.T team member. He looks the role more so than Ambrose, or Rollins. Instead the WWE pushed Ryback just to lose to CM Punk in a shit finish. Now Ryback is just ordinary. Instead, Ryback should have never been pushed to the moon. Ryback should have been turned heel, and thus formed the Shield. Reigns would join him during a match in which Ryback would actually need help, possibly vs the Big Show.

Reigns would debut in the same attire the Shield wears now. He would help Ryback win his match, and thus keep the streak going. Ending Ryback's streak as a "face" vs CM Punk was just awful, it nothing for Punk, and nothing for Ryback. Ryback should have remained this indestructible force, and kept his streak all the while turning heel, and giving us the Shield. Reigns makes his debut, and thus the world is shocked that Ryback turned heel. Ryback, and Reigns explain themselves, and talk about what they represent. I don't know that I would really go the route of fighting injustices. I think a more normal, and simple route of saying that they are a secret society with more than just two members, but they are a force of 3 men who will conquer all competition they face in the ring. What does this mean?

Simple, we know that Ryback has a streak going, and no one has defeated him. Keep that going, and then once Reigns is ready to go in the ring a streak starts with him. The same way Reigns debuted to help Ryback when he faced an opponent that seemed to match Ryback, Reigns helped Ryback win. Langston should debut during a match for Reigns after it is made clear that Ryback is not allowed to interfere in any of Roman's matches. Again, Langston would also be wearing the S.W.A.T gear that the Shield are currently wearing now. I would then start the undefeated streak of Langston as well. Why? I think if all men remained undefeated in singles matches with Ryback's being the longest it would give them a certain level of credibility.

Theoretically, Reigns, and Langston could team up, and start their own tag team undefeated streak. Have them hold onto the WWE tag team titles. With Ryback becoming the front man of The Shield in terms of singles action. However, the big question is who would actually talk for this group. I guess some names to throw around would Paul Heyman, or AJ Lee, but I like the idea of Brad Maddox being the mouthpiece of the group. Maddox could say that like these men he to was humiliated by the WWE fans, and the WWE suits. Maddox says that they were put through crappy wrestling reality shows like NXT rookies, and pros. Maddox says that they were all able to overcome those horrible odds, and make something of themselves.

Hence, The Shield is born in order to protect the "integrity", and "credibility" of people like himself, and the others alike. However, I would not have Maddox dressed in S.W.A.T gear. He is merely their voice of reason. Maddox explains that these three men were tired of not being noticed, and that while vanilla midgets like Punk, and Bryan were taking all the fame. Maddox insists that this is the greatest coming together of physical strength, and talent that the WWE has ever seen. Maddox says that they aren't sons of famous has been wrestlers like Cody Rhodes, The Rock, Randy Orton, or others. This comment only adds to their gripe against the WWE, claiming that they have been held back all the while under contract. Maddox says his men dress in S.W.A.T gear to symbolize control, and to let everyone in the WWE know that they are in control of what happens in that ring.

Brad says that they aren't the NWO, and this isn't some mid life crisis stable looking for a hostile takeover. Maddox says they aren't the 1,000th reincarnation of the Four Horsemen either. Maddox says they aren't a bunch of old men pointing to their private parts either. Brad says that these men are no longer going to cater to the needs of everyone else, and that by force these three men will make their mark in this business. Brad says it's been to long that we have to see the same old faces, and the same old tired has been stars like Jericho, or The Rock. Brad explains that The Shield weren't give a roster spot based on who their fathers were, but instead they took their roster spot by force.


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Rollins took his beating like a man. *I love how the other two pretty much get man-handled *until Reigns joins the fray.


If you watched RAW last night you would see Ambrose taking down/keeping down the Big Show himself on two separate occassions. The first time he took him down to his knees with repeated jumping knees to the face and the second time he wouldn't let him even get up via stomping in the ring.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

truk83 said:


> I can't disagree with this statement. Ambrose is an amazing talent who would have done much better off on his own without this crap angle. I thought by now we would have had Ambrose vs Miz for WM29, with AJ Lee at his side. Dean is one of the best workers out there, and I think this angle was not for him at all. Rollins could have been a credible face that could be competing vs Cesaro, or Barrett right now. Over the last 3 years, Rollins improved big time. Seth could have been a solid mid card star right now. Reigns is still green, but I think he is the only valid member of this Shield group. The other two don't fit in imo.
> 
> I'm not against this Shield stable, but more just against who was put in it, and what their motives were. Heels don't fight injustices, and I'm not sure what planet the creative is from, but this is worse than anything Russo could have written. The Shield should have been more of a secret. It should have been a stable that would consists of 3 very intimidating, and large men. Ryback should have been the first member, Reigns the 2nd member, and Langston the final member. Yes, I realize that Ryback was running through the WWE as a "face", but it was never really clear what role Ryback was for some time.
> 
> At first none of us would know that Ryback was a member of any secret society. The Shield should have a symbol, and this symbol should have been on Ryback's attire (the same attire The Shield wear now). Have subtle suggestions made by the commentary until finally someone asks Ryback what does The Shield mean, or what does the symbol on his attire mean. Now we know Ryback was pretty much being cheered by fans, and so anything he says will be considered cool, and tough. This leads to his eventual heel turn to be somewhat of a shocker, and a good one to boot. Once asked about the symbol Ryback informs everyone that it's a code to live by. At some point during Ryback's booking I think he should have been turned heel, and thus the Shield was born.
> 
> Think about it. Ryback coming out in S.W.A.T gear? Ryback fits that role perfectly. Instead he gets some action figure attire. Don't get me wrong the attire he has now is perfect for a "face", but if Ryback came out in Shield attire that would own. Ryback looks like a S.W.A.T team member. He looks the role more so than Ambrose, or Rollins. Instead the WWE pushed Ryback just to lose to CM Punk in a shit finish. Now Ryback is just ordinary. Instead, Ryback should have never been pushed to the moon. Ryback should have been turned heel, and thus formed the Shield. Reigns would join him during a match in which Ryback would actually need help, possibly vs the Big Show.
> 
> Reigns would debut in the same attire the Shield wears now. He would help Ryback win his match, and thus keep the streak going. Ending Ryback's streak as a "face" vs CM Punk was just awful, it nothing for Punk, and nothing for Ryback. Ryback should have remained this indestructible force, and kept his streak all the while turning heel, and giving us the Shield. Reigns makes his debut, and thus the world is shocked that Ryback turned heel. Ryback, and Reigns explain themselves, and talk about what they represent. I don't know that I would really go the route of fighting injustices. I think a more normal, and simple route of saying that they are a secret society with more than just two members, but they are a force of 3 men who will conquer all competition they face in the ring. What does this mean?
> 
> Simple, we know that Ryback has a streak going, and no one has defeated him. Keep that going, and then once Reigns is ready to go in the ring a streak starts with him. The same way Reigns debuted to help Ryback when he faced an opponent that seemed to match Ryback, Reigns helped Ryback win. Langston should debut during a match for Reigns after it is made clear that Ryback is not allowed to interfere in any of Roman's matches. Again, Langston would also be wearing the S.W.A.T gear that the Shield are currently wearing now. I would then start the undefeated streak of Langston as well. Why? I think if all men remained undefeated in singles matches with Ryback's being the longest it would give them a certain level of credibility.
> 
> Theoretically, Reigns, and Langston could team up, and start their own tag team undefeated streak. Have them hold onto the WWE tag team titles. With Ryback becoming the front man of The Shield in terms of singles action. However, the big question is who would actually talk for this group. I guess some names to throw around would Paul Heyman, or AJ Lee, but I like the idea of Brad Maddox being the mouthpiece of the group. Maddox could say that like these men he to was humiliated by the WWE fans, and the WWE suits. Maddox says that they were put through crappy wrestling reality shows like NXT rookies, and pros. Maddox says that they were all able to overcome those horrible odds, and make something of themselves.
> 
> Hence, The Shield is born in order to protect the "integrity", and "credibility" of people like himself, and the others alike. However, I would not have Maddox dressed in S.W.A.T gear. He is merely their voice of reason. Maddox explains that these three men were tired of not being noticed, and that while vanilla midgets like Punk, and Bryan were taking all the fame. Maddox insists that this is the greatest coming together of physical strength, and talent that the WWE has ever seen. Maddox says that they aren't sons of famous has been wrestlers like Cody Rhodes, The Rock, Randy Orton, or others. This comment only adds to their gripe against the WWE, claiming that they have been held back all the while under contract. Maddox says his men dress in S.W.A.T gear to symbolize control, and to let everyone in the WWE know that they are in control of what happens in that ring.
> 
> Brad says that they aren't the NWO, and this isn't some mid life crisis stable looking for a hostile takeover. Maddox says they aren't the 1,000th reincarnation of the Four Horsemen either. Maddox says they aren't a bunch of old men pointing to their private parts either. Brad says that these men are no longer going to cater to the needs of everyone else, and that by force these three men will make their mark in this business. Brad says it's been to long that we have to see the same old faces, and the same old tired has been stars like Jericho, or The Rock. Brad explains that The Shield weren't give a roster spot based on who their fathers were, but instead they took their roster spot by force.


 Its good you managed to at least explain why you believe the shield could of been better and should of been booked different, but really the 3 are all not exactly amazing on the mic or the ring, so it would just be a stable of goons beating wrestlers every weak and would get stale way more quickly. The brilliant thing about the shield is the 3 different personalities, Ambrose the psychotic puppet master, Rollins the one who genuinely believes they're doing this for the greater good, and Reings, the mysterious badass who's motives are not yet known but looks like an even greater beast surrounded by two superstars who have very different styles.


----------



## truk83

MikestarManiac3 said:


> Its good you managed to at least explain why you believe the shield could of been better and should of been booked different, but really the 3 are all not exactly amazing on the mic or the ring, so it would just be a stable of goons beating wrestlers every weak and would get stale way more quickly. The brilliant thing about the shield is the 3 different personalities, Ambrose the psychotic puppet master, Rollins the one who genuinely believes they're doing this for the greater good, and Reings, the mysterious badass who's motives are not yet known but looks like an even greater beast surrounded by two superstars who have very different styles.


Where are you getting this from? At what point are either of these three individuals characters defined? I don't see the psychotic puppet master in Ambrose, nor do I feel that Rollins believes this is for a greater good. You admit Reigns motives are yet to be known. How ironic. These three men would have been better off without this angle. My chosen three would have made more impact, starting with the Ryback heel turn. Ryback, Langston, and Reigns aren't great on the mic, but Maddox is strong enough to explain their reason for being here. The association creatively between Maddox, and my Shield members is that both of them did something drastic to get where they are. 

Ryback, Langston, and Reigns definitely look the role of The Shield. Having all three men undefeated with Reigns, and Langston in the tag team division owning everyone in their paths. Ryback as eventual WHC down the line. These three men would have owned, and it would have meant more if they were all undefeated. Ryback would have kept his streak going as a heel, and that would have been something fresh for a heel. How long has it been since we have had a solid heel. This could have eventually set up Ryback(heel) vs Sheamus for the WHC. Reigns, and Langston vs New Age Outlaws for WM 29 possibly. Have Reigns, and Langston break Demolitions tag team record of 18 months. I imagine as a heel Ryback winning the Royal Rumble would have owned imo.

Historically speaking most heels aren't booked to look dominant. I feel like Taker, or Lesnar are the only true heels I can remember that just dominated face stars. Ryback could fall into this category of dominant heel. Ryback could have been a huge monster heel, and especially after turning heel. Reigns, and Langston are both still raw. However, that's exactly why they belong in the tag team division. I could even imagine Maddox managing them as a tag team. Ryback vs Sheamus would have been a solid match based on the proper hype, and booking for the two men. Sheamus ending Ryback's streak would be something to admire, but then again I would certainly be for Ryback coming out with a clean win over Sheamus as the heel, and winning the WHC.


----------



## AntUK

No offense Truk that ideas pretty bad, as wrestling fans we often give creative a hard time over stuff, but sometimes fans dont come up with anything better and that post proves it.

I really dont think anyone on this earth bar yourself, would ever think Ryback,Ryblack,Reigns with Maddox, would be a step up from the current shield setup. 2 green wrestlers, one limited wrestler and a guy who has promise speaking IMO but has been uneven on the mic so far, , no real veteren presence in the stable at all,is a recipe for diaster

The shield is over, its popular and is working so far, i do think they need to change things up a little as the beat downs could get stale, with all the shit WWE are throwing at the wall that isnt sticking to critcise one thing that IS sticking, is a bit strange.


----------



## Asenath

Does someone have a video of their first segment last night? I was napping and I missed it.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

truk83 said:


> Where are you getting this from? At what point are either of these three individuals characters defined? I don't see the psychotic puppet master in Ambrose, nor do I feel that Rollins believes this is for a greater good. You admit Reigns motives are yet to be known. How ironic. These three men would have been better off without this angle. My chosen three would have made more impact, starting with the Ryback heel turn. Ryback, Langston, and Reigns aren't great on the mic, but Maddox is strong enough to explain their reason for being here. The association creatively between Maddox, and my Shield members is that both of them did something drastic to get where they are.
> 
> Ryback, Langston, and Reigns definitely look the role of The Shield. Having all three men undefeated with Reigns, and Langston in the tag team division owning everyone in their paths. Ryback as eventual WHC down the line. These three men would have owned, and it would have meant more if they were all undefeated. Ryback would have kept his streak going as a heel, and that would have been something fresh for a heel. How long has it been since we have had a solid heel. This could have eventually set up Ryback(heel) vs Sheamus for the WHC. Reigns, and Langston vs New Age Outlaws for WM 29 possibly. Have Reigns, and Langston break Demolitions tag team record of 18 months. I imagine as a heel Ryback winning the Royal Rumble would have owned imo.
> 
> Historically speaking most heels aren't booked to look dominant. I feel like Taker, or Lesnar are the only true heels I can remember that just dominated face stars. Ryback could fall into this category of dominant heel. Ryback could have been a huge monster heel, and especially after turning heel. Reigns, and Langston are both still raw. However, that's exactly why they belong in the tag team division. I could even imagine Maddox managing them as a tag team. Ryback vs Sheamus would have been a solid match based on the proper hype, and booking for the two men. Sheamus ending Ryback's streak would be something to admire, but then again I would certainly be for Ryback coming out with a clean win over Sheamus as the heel, and winning the WHC.


Perhaps I was basing what I said slightly on what I predict for the future, the inevitable rollins face turn and ambrose showing more of the side we know. If you look at the mannerisms you can tell they have their own diverse personalities. Ambrose has, ableit not overly, shown the 'crazy ambrose' and if you listen to Rollins speak, his tone is a lot more well spoken and he genuinely sounds passionate about the shield. The shield imo is just getting started and the pay off, if booked correctly could set up these 3 mens future. The stable you're suggesting sounds cool in the short term, but really it won't last out. Monster heels are in most circumstances very one dimensional and eventually they become way too dominant that they become stale, or they lose once and all the credibility is out of the window. Instead, having a group of 3 potential main eventers, who all bring different aspects to the group, you will create a much more meaningful and better storyline and the stars will benefit more from it, at least in my opinion and I respect yours to.


----------



## Itami

truk83 said:


> These three men would have been better off without this angle. My chosen three would have made more impact, starting with the Ryback heel turn.


You can't be so sure of this seeing how bad WWE books midcard angles/feuds. Each of them could've very well been a big afterthought right now had they debuted on their own, especially during this WM season. Starting off together could actually be a great move. Reigns can benefit with being Ambrose/Seth, and Seth with Ambrose to improve his mic skills. 

Also, who knows if the 3 unit of Ryback/Big E and Reigns would work at all? Can these 3 guys pull of great matches like The Shield? Because part of the reason they've been booked this strong seems to be the realization that they can put a fucking good match.

Lastly, after Shield disbands, you can see them going on their own. A team disbanding story is sometimes better for beginnings of solo carriers than debuting all alone.

I think you have good points overall, you're not just being fucking negative, but it also seems like you're awfully impatient and picky.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> If you watched RAW last night you would see Ambrose taking down/keeping down the Big Show himself on two separate occassions. The first time he took him down to his knees with repeated jumping knees to the face and the second time he wouldn't let him even get up via stomping in the ring.


In general though. Usually it's Reigns who ends the brawl.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Creative actually gives us some heels who are complex. Gives us some depth. Something other than the "cocky/monster/pretty boy/corporate" heel. Something unique in wrestling, a real contradiction (as real villains are). Heels who seem tmotives pure motives, they're the "Hounds of Justice" yet why do they attack our favorite stars? The Shield angle forces us to take another look at the Sheamus's and Cena's and Orton's as something other than just generic baby faces with "heart" who "never back down". The Shield isn't just good for the Shield, it's good for whoever they face. And people fucking complain?


----------



## Smoogle

I have feeling their not going to lose at wrestlemania at all


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Itami said:


> You can't be so sure of this seeing how bad WWE books midcard angles/feuds. Each of them could've very well been a big afterthought right now had they debuted on their own, especially during this WM season. Starting off together could actually be a great move. Reigns can benefit with being Ambrose/Seth, and Seth with Ambrose to improve his mic skills.
> 
> *Also, who knows if the 3 unit of Ryback/Big E and Reigns would work at all? Can these 3 guys pull of great matches like The Shield? Because part of the reason they've been booked this strong seems to be the realization that they can put a fucking good match.*
> 
> Lastly, after Shield disbands, you can see them going on their own. A team disbanding story is sometimes better for beginnings of solo carriers than debuting all alone.
> 
> I think you have good points overall, you're not just being fucking negative, but it also seems like you're awfully impatient and picky.


Agreed. And it's not just that. I highly doubt that the team of Ryback, Big E and Reigns could deliver the awesome promos/vignettes that Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns do. Ambrose is simple, but his delivery turns what might be dry coming from anyone else, to pure gold.
"You can't escape the eye of justice". "A team doesn't argue..... A team trusts each.... A team supports each other, a team works together, a team fights together.... A team wins together."
Reignsmobviously doesnt get as much mic time as Rollins or Ambrose, but for plain, simmering intensity he deserves better than Langston and Ryback. Just him saying into the camera "Believe in the Shield" is enough. Again, it's all in the delivery and he's damn good. Rollins, meh. He's like the poor man's Ambrose. Still ALOT better than Ryback or Langston from what I've seen.


----------



## Amber B

All I know is that after Mania, these three need serious character development and defined roles. I can only objectify them and objectify them only for so long.


----------



## Duke Silver

Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are in a very favorable position right now. Isn't that enough of a reason for The Shield to exist? There's absolutely no way that any of these talents would be beating John Cena, Sheamus, Ryback, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, and Kane four months into their run without this alignment. It simply wouldn't happen. 

Does there really need to be some screwy higher power storyline, or an end-game set in stone, four months after debuting? They've been given the vague arc of 'justice', which lends itself to endless possibilities in the future. For now, that's producing the most entertaining segments every single week, without fail. That can't sustain forever, but it certainly hasn't run it's course just yet.

The Shield could turn into some crazed Russo-esque storyline, or simply progress as a group of three wrestlers that want to win matches. At the end of the day, what really matters is that these three talents are becoming known to the WWE Universe. They're wrestling matches, cutting promos, getting exposure, building momentum. They're being built into names; which seems like the ultimate goal to me.


----------



## DA

Loving Rollins' leaping rolls over the barrier from out of the crowd :mark:


----------



## Aynjehl

Asenath said:


> Does someone have a video of their first segment last night? I was napping and I missed it.


This doesn't have their intro or the very beginning of the match, but it does show how the match ends and the Shield involvement youtube.com/watch?v=QlGKEABC-Aw


----------



## MECCA1

So Rollins ate an RKO from Orton and Reigns ate a KO punch from Big show.. I expect Ambrose to eat a brogue kick sometime soon.. Maybe next week on Raw or SD? I expect top notch sellin from Ambrose maybe a neck/hand stand.. lol


----------



## Aynjehl

MECCA1 said:


> So Rollins ate an RKO from Orton and Reigns ate a KO punch from Big show.. I expect Ambrose to eat a brogue kick sometime soon.. Maybe next week on Raw or SD? I expect top notch sellin from Ambrose maybe a neck/hand stand.. lol


Ambrose actually already ate a brogue kick- knocked him off the ring apron and into the barricade. He sold it spectacularly.


----------



## MECCA1

Aynjehl said:


> Ambrose actually already ate a brogue kick- knocked him off the ring apron and into the barricade. He sold it spectacularly.


You know while I was typing that, I was thinkin he actually did get a brogue kick coz I could imagine it easily. I guess you confirmed it. 

it's funny it seems like these three are in competition on who can sell better..

Reigns always make these goofy shocked faces when he gets hit hard. Rollins acts like he gets shot or just died.. Ambrose goes over the top and very comical, like him receiving that brogue kick.


----------



## Aynjehl

MECCA1 said:


> You know while I was typing that, I was thinkin he actually did get a brogue kick coz I could imagine it easily. I guess you confirmed it.
> 
> it's funny it seems like these three are in competition on who can sell better..
> 
> Reigns always make these goofy shocked faces when he gets hit hard. Rollins acts like he gets shot or just died.. Ambrose goes over the top and very comical, like him receiving that brogue kick.



You're right about Reigns- his face when he got hit by Big Show was ridiculous. I love the way Ambrose sells them though. It may be over-the-top, but it's so much more than we get from most wrestlers these days. The only real sell I can think of right now for Rollins is when he was laid out by the RKO, and based on that I'll have to agree with your assessment!


----------



## Little Mac

Based off of his first match with Regal, Ambrose is one of the best sellers in the company in terms of psychology.


----------



## Deshad C.

You don't fuck up a good thing...


----------



## DesolationRow

Mister Hands said:


> These fellas are now officially the only thing I'm excited about, or even overly interested in, on WWE TV these days.


Agreed... Although even during the highs and lows, and the roller coaster-like changes in the quality of his feuds and storylines, CM Punk's run at the top since his heel turn has been pretty great.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I just hope they don't do a Big Show 3 on 1 match, Show's known for actually burying people.

Remember that SES match where Show had one arm tied behind his back? And he beat ALL of SES?


----------



## Itami

this had to be posted heh


----------



## Asenath

Somehow, I can't help but think about the fan report stating that Reigns smells freshly showered when he does his portion of the run-in any time I see pictures of the run-in now.

Also, is that unfortunate looking young man wearing a Nexus t-shirt in 2013?


----------



## Itami

They should've triple power-bombed him just for that.

And I miss seeing Ambrose without his slik hair. =( Stop showering right before coming out plz.


----------



## Bushmaster

Im really wondering what will be their Mania entrance. They cant seriously come through the crowds right if so hopefully Dean and Eeth come down my side.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Itami said:


> this had to be posted heh


That looks like the dude with the "Paul Heyman Guy" t shirt from the Cena Royal Rumble promo. I'm most likely wrong though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Soupman Prime said:


> Im really wondering what will be their Mania entrance. They cant seriously come through the crowds right if so hopefully Dean and Eeth come down my side.


I hope they'll do the SWAT Van thing. That'd be so goddamn epic. :mark: Or what if they'd land to the ring from the helicopter with ropes like in the movies?! :mark:

WWE srsly needs to do these kinda entrances at WrestleManias to add to the spectacle of it.


----------



## DA

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I hope they'll do the SWAT Van thing. That'd be so goddamn epic. :mark:* Or what if they'd land to the ring from the helicopter with ropes like in the movies?!* :mark:
> 
> WWE srsly needs to do these kinda entrances at WrestleManias to add to the spectacle of it.


Wrestlemania would be worth buying for *this* alone :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

Would love the helicopter thing but no way will they risk it after Owen. Definitely interesting to know what they will do though, they can't go through the crowd, how incredibly boring, long ass flight of stairs too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cookie Monster said:


> Would love the helicopter thing but no way will they risk it after Owen. Definitely interesting to know what they will do though, they can't go through the crowd, how incredibly boring, long ass flight of stairs too.


Maybe if the helicopter would get low enough, so even if they'd fall, nothing majorly bad like Owen incident would happen? Maybe put a massive trampoline to the ring just in case? :

If they just walk out like goddamn jobbers I'll be disappointed. 



DwayneAustin said:


> Wrestlemania would be worth buying for this alone :mark:


Tell me about it. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm sure they will think of something, they'll definitely do something out of the ordinary. It's Wrestlemania for god sake!


----------



## SUNDAY

Cookie Monster said:


> they'll definitely do something out of the ordinary. It's Wrestlemania for god sake!


Well, what have other people done? they seem to be trying to recycle everything this mania. Hmmmm, maybe they'll drive in on a military vehicle like DX?


----------



## Bushmaster

Maybe they'll have a Cena like entrance, the one with all the ppl dressed like him. Just to show that theres a bigger picture when it comes to the Shield and that many agree with them.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

I like the idea of the SWAT van. Though the helicopter would pretty much be the #1 most epic thing ever recorded by a camera, it's more the stuff of dreams.


----------



## Cookie Monster

"SIERRA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA.. THE SHIELD" plays throughout the arena, sounds of helicopters are heard in the distance.

Arena starts flashing, cameras are panning around the crowd to see where they are coming from and then all of a sudden everyone in the crowd is looking up and The Shield are abseiling down from a helicopter with the crowd going nuts at what they are witnessing. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cookie Monster said:


> "SIERRA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA.. THE SHIELD" plays throughout the arena, sounds of helicopters are heard in the distance.
> 
> Arena starts flashing, cameras are panning around the crowd to see where they are coming from and then all of a sudden everyone in the crowd is looking up and The Shield are abseiling down from a helicopter with the crowd going nuts at what they are witnessing. :mark:


...or parachuting to the ring!!!! :mark: ok maybe not. But srsly I'd pee honey if that were to happen. The helicopter thing I mean.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

They should play it safe and come in a SWAT van with the words S.H.I.E.L.D. painted on the side.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Just so I can get an idea, who thinks that Roman Reigns has the best spear since Goldberg? It's actually not a running hug.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Just so I can get an idea, who thinks that Roman Reigns has the best spear since Goldberg? It's actually not a running hug.


Most definitely. Absolutely brutal!

Both ex-footballers though so what do you expect!?


----------



## BehindYou

The gore begs to differ....but reigns' is really good too.

Sadly based on Goldberg's, it probably isn't too safe and genuinely hurting people.


----------



## fivestar

I love all of these guys, along with Cearo and Sandow the best guys to come along and join the main roster in a LONG time. I didn't like how they pulled the DEBUT of them as singles wrestlers this week out of thin air, there should have been made a bigger deal out of this than just saying "Up next: Seth Rollins versus the Big Show". Reigns is the weakest of them on the mic, but when they were feuding with Hell No I liked him and Kane going at it, so that would just be one of many feuds I'd be looking forward to.


----------



## iamnotanugget

LMFAO forever


----------



## Itami

Saw that earlier. Fucking loved it hahaha.


----------



## Cookie Monster

"Welcome to consequences Ronald"

:lol


----------



## fivestar

Trolling hard working fast food emloyees. Kinda feel for them.


----------



## THANOS

Cookie Monster said:


> "SIERRA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA.. THE SHIELD" plays throughout the arena, sounds of helicopters are heard in the distance.
> 
> Arena starts flashing, cameras are panning around the crowd to see where they are coming from and then all of a sudden everyone in the crowd is looking up and The Shield are abseiling down from a helicopter with the crowd going nuts at what they are witnessing. :mark:


Great minds think alike!



THANOS said:


> Hey guys I just had this idea! Since we're heading into Mania season and there is usually a couple amazing and innovative entrances there, what if the Shield gets one?
> 
> What if the Shield enters by repelling down a f**king helicopter :mark:!
> 
> After the babyfaces enter everything goes quiet until the fans in attendance wonder what's going on, then we hear a helicopter fly over the stadium, and we hear "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" and once the heavy riff starts up they all repel in unison down from the copter and land in the crowd, then head to the ring for their match!! Imagine how amazing that would be! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BehindYou said:


> The gore begs to differ....but reigns' is really good too.
> 
> Sadly based on Goldberg's, it probably isn't too safe and genuinely hurting people.


Goldberg, Lashley and Reigns have good spears. Never liked the Gore. Looked far to clumsy and erratic.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Goldberg, Lashley and Reigns have good spears. Never liked the Gore. Looked far to clumsy and erratic.


what about edge? he had a bad ass spear.


----------



## Amber B

How to solve the Shield entrance at Mania? Easy. They won't get one.

As the last face makes their long ass entrance, they'll just attack him from behind (either by the middle of the ramp or they'll be hidden in the crowd at ringside), the other faces run to help him, the match begins, the end.

I still can't see such an elaborate entrance for three guys who are all about getting to the point and beating people up.


----------



## Stroker Ace

I would love to see some great entrance where they all ride in on some SWAT team car and I think it is possible that could happen. 

I mean despite the fact that the Shield get to the point when it comes to matches and beatdowns, it is Mania and they wanna make these three a big deal and make their entrance special.




birthday_massacre said:


> what about edge? he had a bad ass spear.


No he didnt.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> How to solve the Shield entrance at Mania? Easy. They won't get one.
> 
> As the last face makes their long ass entrance, they'll just attack him from behind (either by the middle of the ramp or they'll be hidden in the crowd at ringside), the other faces run to help him, the match begins, the end.
> 
> I still can't see such an elaborate entrance for three guys who are all about getting to the point and beating people up.


No offence but that's a shit idea. Perfectly logical but extremely boring and uncreative. Wrestlemania is all about spectacle and a group full of future superstars of the company should be spotlighted and built up as a huge deal to the huge amount of viewers that wrestlemania brings in. If WWE truly does what you suggest they will all look like a bunch of generic fools regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Amber B

Mania hasn't been as much of a spectacle as it used to be in the past and for the most part, they only focus on major entrances for Taker, HHH, HBK, Cena and the Rock. I highly doubt that WWE will have some elaborate entrance for them.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> Mania hasn't been as much of a spectacle as it used to be in the past and for the most part, they only focus on major entrances for Taker, HHH, HBK, Cena and the Rock. I highly doubt that WWE will have some elaborate entrance for them.


This may be true but when you think about it, it makes perfect sense to give the Shield an elaborate entrance. A lot of their mystique and hype comes directly from their crowd entrance, and I think doing something similar to what has been suggested here would be the best way to translate that to the massive crowd in New Jersey.


----------



## Stroker Ace

There's definitely not gonna be a helicopter, but I can see them still doing the entrance through the crowd, but instead of walking they just get driven down to the barricade area or something along those lines.


----------



## THANOS

iDogBea said:


> There's definitely not gonna be a helicopter, but I can see them still doing the entrance through the crowd, but instead of walking they just get driven down to the barricade area or something along those lines.


This would be perfectly acceptable. I think as long as they don't make their entrance generic from the ramp or completely remove it, then they will be elevated appropriately. 

I'm still holding out for one of either:

- the SWAT van, 
- escorted down the ramp via police motorcade
- " " " " " " " " " " " " " "hundreds of police bearing riot shields, 
- repelling down from a copter.


----------



## RatedR10

A helicopter would be insane, but I doubt it. It would be a fucking awesome visual though. A SWAT van or something of that nature would be great.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THANOS said:


> This would be perfectly acceptable. I think as long as they don't make their entrance generic from the ramp or completely remove it, then they will be elevated appropriately.
> 
> I'm still holding out for one of either:
> 
> - the SWAT van,
> - escorted down the ramp via police motorcade
> - " " " " " " " " " " " " " "hundreds of police bearing riot shields,
> - repelling down from a copter.


Oh god now you got me excited.

I'm picturing the arena going pitch black and their theme starts. It's still dark, but suddenly red and blue lights start flashing all over. Then at the ramp you seen tons of men decked out in full on black SWAT gear from head to toe, all carrying shields:










Then they part with a line of them on either side of the ramp and slowly Dean, Seth and Roman walk out and pose on the ramp.

:mark:


----------



## Headliner

That would be a really cool entrance. Too bad they only care about the main-eventers entrance at Mania. Shield doesn't need that fancy entrance though. It doesn't fit their personality and what they've done over the last few months.


----------



## Eulonzo

I SAW MY BOYS LIVE LAST WEEK. :mark: They were close to us.


----------



## THANOS

Headliner said:


> That would be a really cool entrance. Too bad they only care about the main-eventers entrance at Mania. Shield doesn't need that fancy entrance though. *It doesn't fit their personality and what they've done over the last few months.*


Of course it does. They have a fancy and unique entrance currently, so doing something like that WOULD actually make sense. What wouldn't work is giving them a regular entrance, no entrance at all, or giving them pyro. But any of the options other than those suggested would definitely benefit the appeal of their characters.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: Dat selling.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Crazy idea, but what if, when the faces are standing in the ring, the Shield fires smoke cannisters into the ring and starts out the match in gas masks?
If the ring suddenly fills up with smoke like that, the crowd would go fucking apeshit.


----------



## WG655fury

What about coming down from the raftes on zip wires?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TheFranticJane said:


> Crazy idea, but what if, when the faces are standing in the ring, the Shield fires smoke cannisters into the ring and starts out the match in gas masks?
> If the ring suddenly fills up with smoke like that, the crowd would go fucking apeshit.


Potential hazard to the crowd and it would be hard to see.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

That gas mask idea could work if they didn't use real smoke, since obviously that could be dangerous. I'm not sure how they could do it but it would be interesting to see that's for sure.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

WG655fury said:


> What about coming down from the raftes on zip wires?


That's been a no-no in WWE since the Owen Hart incident. Very low chances of that happening anytime soon. Would be cool tho.


----------



## Oxidamus

Would mist machines and grey lighting work for 'smoke'?


----------



## Bushmaster

What if Seth or Dean jumped out of a cake while wearing ring gear and not the vest and stuff .sure theres a few ppl in this thread that would think its the greatest entrance of all time.

I could see them coming down the ramp and have smoke everywhere and have them being escorted by Swat which would look cool.


----------



## Asenath

Did you say cake?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

I like the gas mask idea. Obviously, the smoke wouldn't be real. I assumed that. Smoke filling up the ring/ramp and the Shield coming out of the haze would be fucking badass. 

So many possibilities. What hurts is that WWE probably won't give fuck all for the Shield's entrance.


----------



## Itami

How about they take 10 minutes walking to the ring instead of wearing gas masks/drop down from helicopters and we enjoy looking at their faces yes please thank you


----------



## Eulonzo

Someone post their promos on NXT from last week or this week, whenever they were lol. It takes forever to find them, and not to mention I don't like dailymotion.


----------



## Itami

Eulonzo said:


> Someone post their promos on NXT from last week or this week, whenever they were lol. It takes forever to find them, and not to mention I don't like dailymotion.


Their latest promo:

http://vimeo.com/61278738#

That site has pretty much all of their promos/appearances on all shows too, so it might be nice to bookmark it. 

Also Dailymotion is the shit, don't hate.


----------



## Eulonzo

Itami said:


> Their latest promo:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/61278738#
> 
> That site has pretty much all of their promos/appearances on all shows too, so it might be nice to bookmark it.
> 
> Also Dailymotion is the shit, don't hate.


When it comes to finding stuff a day after the shows, I don't like it. Sometimes I'll use it if I miss SmackDown, but that's it lol.

Thanks!


----------



## DA

Itami said:


> Their latest promo:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/61278738#
> 
> That site has pretty much all of their promos/appearances on all shows too, so it might be nice to bookmark it.
> 
> Also Dailymotion is the shit, don't hate.


I want to buy Rollins' hat :stuff


----------



## Trifektah

What if they did something other than wrestle in meaningless six man tags?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Roman Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seth Rollins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose, 7bh.


----------



## Asenath

DwayneAustin said:


> I want to buy Rollins' hat :stuff


I want a "Dean Ambrose is judging you" meme.



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Roman Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seth Rollins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose, 7bh.


I am so judging you.


----------



## Bushmaster

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Roman Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seth Rollins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose, 7bh.


U posted almost the same thing in that Ryback thread. I understand you hate talented wrestlers.


----------



## Asenath

Roman Reigns, with two years under his belt in developmental, is still worlds better than Ryback after 8 years of developmental though. So, there's that.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Soupman Prime said:


> U posted almost the same thing in that Ryback thread. I understand you hate talented wrestlers.


So, because, I don't think, Ambrose, is teh GOAT, means, I, don't like, talented, people(Maddox promo style). So Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns aren't talented?


----------



## Asenath

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So, because, I don't think, Ambrose, is teh GOAT, means, I, don't like, talented, people(Maddox promo style). So Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns aren't talented?


As far as in-ring skill, Rollins is probably the best of the bunch. And (I feel like I'm repeating myself) Reigns looks great because he's got two 10 year in-ring veterans shoring up his inadequacies. I struggle to think who wouldn't look golden in a team with Ambrose & Rollins. 

Now, I'm not saying Reigns isn't going to be someone great in the future. But he's only been wrestling for two years.


----------



## Bushmaster

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Roman Reigns>>>>>>Ryback>>>>>>>>>Seth Rollins>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dean Ambrose 27bh.



Thats what you had right. You think Reigns and Ryback are better than Seth and Dean. Im not an Ambrose mark or even Seth mark but anyone could tell you they are more talented in the ring and on the mic. 

does anyone think Ambrose is the goat?


----------



## Asenath

Not yet. Ask us again in 10 years. 27 is a bit premature for canonization.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Asenath said:


> As far as in-ring skill, Rollins is probably the best of the bunch. And (I feel like I'm repeating myself) Reigns looks great because he's got two 10 year in-ring veterans shoring up his inadequacies. I struggle to think who wouldn't look golden in a team with Ambrose & Rollins.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying Reigns isn't going to be someone great in the future. But he's only been wrestling for two years.


Who's finishing the triple powerbomb? I'm sure Reigns hides some their deficiencies as well. Like for instance, Their lack of strength, power, toughness, etc. Ya know, the physical tools, including the presence and look.


----------



## Asenath

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Who's finishing the triple powerbomb? I'm sure Reigns hides some their deficiencies as well. Like for instance, Their lack of strength, power, toughness, etc. Ya know, the physical tools, including the presence and look.


LOL. No.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Asenath said:


> LOL. No.


:kobeAre you implying Roman Reigns isn't the muscle in The Shield? If you are then I just can't.:StephenA


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> As far as in-ring skill, Rollins is probably the best of the bunch.


Eh, hard to know that for sure yet. I feel like many say this to give each guy their fair/special quality - Ambrose being the talker, Reings the impressive monster and Rollins the best wrestler. Basically, I view Seth/Ambrose as equals is what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Lovin the promo, nice change up for the others as it seemed they were talking normal (especially Dean) none of the "acting" aside of Roman yelling at the end.

Just felt regular....calm, if that makes any sense.




Billion Dollar Man said:


> :kobeAre you implying Roman Reigns isn't the muscle in The Shield? If you are then I just can't.:StephenA


He is the muscle, that much is obvious. Roman makes up for their lack of strength, but he doesnt hide it.

At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I feel Reigns gives the team a good image. He's booked as the strongest guy in the group, that's a fact. I think to the casual eye, Reigns is the one standing out and he's doing a great job running with the ball. He's active on his twitter, he seems to be making strides to improve in the ring and on the mic, and he's presenting himself very well each time he appears. I think the majority of the viewing audience probably sees Reigns as the big deal of the team. 

I agree he's still a little green behind the ears, but a healthy dose of experience, which he is getting now, should clear up some of his problems. The man oozes charisma. I'm willing to bet he's the one who will receive the quickest push when the team splits up, and from what guys like Steve Keirn, Skinner, JR and Tom Pritchard have been saying he's well liked, eager to learn and a talented guy. I've never bought the whole idea that he was the deadweight of the team. In fact he was the one that struck me the most first.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

^ Exactly. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Itami

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I think to the casual eye, Reigns is the one standing out and he's doing a great job running with the ball. He's active on his twitter, he seems to be making strides to improve in the ring and on the mic, and he's presenting himself very well each time he appears. I think the majority of the viewing audience probably sees Reigns as the big deal of the team.


I get that Reigns is most impressive to casual fans, but you'd think people on this forum would appreciate better talents in the group. He could very well get the first big push, but who knows if he can go all the way with it.

Also, "oozes charisma" is stretching it a bit.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> I get that Reigns is most impressive to casual fans, but you'd think people on this forum would appreciate better talents in the group. He could very well get the first big push, but who knows if he can go all the way with it.
> 
> Also, "oozes charisma" is stretching it a bit.


Define better talents? More seasoned? Certainly, I can agree to more experienced. But better? It's all a matter of what people like and prefer. I honestly am disappointed people hyped Ambrose so much. I saw his work in FCW and he disappointed. The next Roddy Piper? He'll be lucky to be the next Brian Pillman. 

Rollins and Ambrose being 'better' than Reigns bares no weight. It's all completely subjective. In the eyes of the company Reigns likely seems the best. Does that make him so? To some yes, and to others no. All subjective opinion. 

I feel people need to give these guys a fair go. This isn't the indy circuit anymore. What happened before is irrelevant if you can't back it up in the WWE. I think Reigns is talented, or at the least improving, and certainly not weighing the team down. As I said, the way he is presented really gives the team some legitimacy as a force to be reckoned with. 

As as for oozing charisma, relative to boring sacks of potatoes like Ryback and Cesaro and the poor man's Jeff Hardy I think Reigns has done all right. Mannerisms, the roar, the posing, he has some funny lines, his twitter is loaded with some of the most random and hilarious things I've read, he has presence, the right tone, and confidence when he speaks. All key components of charisma.


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Who's finishing the triple powerbomb? I'm sure Reigns hides some their deficiencies as well. Like for instance, Their lack of strength, *power, toughness*, etc. Ya know, the physical tools, including the presence and look.


Ambrose is taller than Reigns and almost as big. His arms are definitely the same size as Reigns. The only thing Reigns has on Ambrose is wider shoulders and a more defined look.  I think people overstate Reigns' size and strength. He's no Batista and is much closer to Sheamus or even Orton size.


----------



## Hera

It's pretty clear Reigns is improving and I think his interactions on twitter are amazing. He's got this weird youthful excitement about being in this group that comes across at times and I really love it. He has a lot to learn and he's willing to do it. Placing him with two guys who have been around the industry longer than he has but are the same age is a great thing. He's certainly got a boat load of talent that's for sure but he's not that much bigger than Ambrose and Rollins. You just assume that because of the way he's been booked. That and Ambrose hunches over all the goddamn time so you never really see just how tall he is.

I don't really believe any of them have been that much better than the other either. They've all stood out. I can't point out one out of the three and tell you they've been the star of The Shield. They've all been really, really good and done a great job. The future is big for all for them.


----------



## Itami

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Define better talents? More seasoned? Certainly, I can agree to more experienced. But better? It's all a matter of what people like and prefer. I honestly am disappointed people hyped Ambrose so much. I saw his work in FCW and he disappointed. The next Roddy Piper? He'll be lucky to be the next Brian Pillman.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose being 'better' than Reigns bares no weight. It's all completely subjective. In the eyes of the company Reigns likely seems the best. Does that make him so? To some yes, and to others no. All subjective opinion.
> 
> I feel people need to give these guys a fair go. This isn't the indy circuit anymore. What happened before is irrelevant if you can't back it up in the WWE. I think Reigns is talented, or at the least improving, and certainly not weighing the team down. As I said, the way he is presented really gives the team some legitimacy as a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> As as for oozing charisma, relative to boring sacks of potatoes like Ryback and Cesaro and the poor man's Jeff Hardy I think Reigns has done all right. Mannerisms, the roar, the posing, he has some funny lines, his twitter is loaded with some of the most random and hilarious things I've read, he has presence, the right tone, and confidence when he speaks. All key components of charisma.


It's not always all a matter of what people like and prefer. That'd what you'd hear from a mark. Otunga fucking sucks. Punk is a great wrestler. Not to say I compare Reigns with Otunga, but you get my point. You can make the argument for just about anybody, and one wouldn't know the fucking difference between Khali and DB. If you consider yourself a smart wrestling fan you know the difference, and fuck WWE's view, I'm talking about you.

In the eyes of the company Reigns likely seems the best? First of all, you don't know this. For all we know they could be down on him. Maybe not, but let's not exaggerate. He could have the look, but that doesn't necessarily make him the best, not even for WWE. Again, I was talking about wrestling fans, not WWE, so don't need to even mention how they view him. If WWE in fact view him at the one with most potential, that's to be expected... but for so many people on this forum to be Reigns mark based on looks/ and spear/finisher alone is beyond me. 


Btw, he's not the next Piper or Pillman, he's the next Ambrose. Enough with the comparing. Your "He'll be lucky to be the next Brian Pillman" is a ridiculous statement in itself. His FCW run was actually pretty great, but when you alone judge based others opinions, you'll most likely be tempted to go against the hype. Either that, or he's just not your cup of tea.


----------



## x78

People like Reigns because they aren't blind indy marks and can recognize potential. I'm as big a Dean Ambrose fan as you'll probably find but that doesn't mean I feel the need to shit on Reigns (or Rollins), they are all great talents.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

x78 said:


> People like Reigns because they aren't blind indy marks and can recognize potential. I'm as big a Dean Ambrose fan as you'll probably find but that doesn't mean I feel the need to shit on Reigns (or Rollins), they are all great talents.


I can certainly respect your opinion as a result. I say Roman Reigns is the best Shield member imo and now he sucks, he's to green etc. All of them are good, but I don't have to think Ambrose is the best of them just because people say he is. And your certainly not going to use internet peer pressure on me by saying " If you were smart you'd notice".


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> Ambrose is taller than Reigns and almost as big. His arms are definitely the same size as Reigns. The only thing Reigns has on Ambrose is wider shoulders and a more defined look. I think people overstate Reigns' size and strength. He's no Batista and is much closer to Sheamus or even Orton size.


So if Ambrose and Reigns were to have let's say, um, switch places on the triple powerbomb to Big Show, Ambrose would have been able to execute it as flawless as Reigns did?


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So if Ambrose and Reigns were to have let's say, um, switch places on the triple powerbomb to Big Show, Ambrose would have been able to execute it as flawless as Reigns did?


Who's to say he couldn't? We haven't seen anything to the contrary yet? I bet he certainly could especially when you consider he did the lion share of the lifting to get Big Show UP to Reign's shoulders in the first place. Are you going to tell me that it's more difficult to simply powerbomb Big Show when he's already on your shoulders than it is to actually lift him up there "back body drop style?"


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> Who's to say he couldn't? We haven't seen anything to the contrary yet? I bet he certainly could especially when you consider he did the lion share of the lifting to get Big Show UP to Reign's shoulders in the first place. Are you going to tell me that it's more difficult to simply powerbomb Big Show when he's already on your shoulders than it is to actually lift him up there "back body drop style?"


WO THERE, let's not act like Rollins was just chop liver in the hoist. And Reigns held Big Show there, steady, for a decent amount of time to show(no pun intended)he was legit strong. I'm sure 2 grown man(abeit professional wrestlers) can lift 500 lbs.


----------



## RatedR10

Roman Reigns has a ton of potential IMO. When The Shield is done with, I can see him being a top babyface in the company, similar to the way Batista was (although, not the same drawing power, but we'll see if the fans buy into him enough). All three are tremendous talents and have a ton of potential. I remember being iffy on Reigns when he debuted with Ambrose and Rollins at Survivor Series, but he quickly won me over. Everything he does, he does very well and you can see the constant improvements.


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> WO THERE, let's not act like Rollins was just chop liver in the hoist. And Reigns held Big Show there, steady, for a decent amount of time to show(no pun intended)he was legit strong. I'm sure 2 grown man(abeit professional wrestlers) can lift 500 lbs.


Reigns is definitely strong as an ox but he's not much stronger than Ambrose at least from what I've seen thus far. He's just being booked as if he is because his muscles are more defined than the other yet still not bigger than Ambrose's. Reigns did hold him up there but if you watch Ambrose in the video he hoists him up after Big Show starts slipping and holds him there by the lower back until Reigns is ready.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

As far as height is concerned I think Rollins is around 6'1"(real height),Ambrose around 6'2"(though he is billed by WWE as 6'4"),while Reigns is the tallest member being close to 6'3" tall legit.Though it's true that Ambrose does stand while hunching down most of the time.

As far as strength is concerned,I think Reigns is definitely more stronger than the other two,though quite obviously Ambrose is the most vicious fighter,while Rollins is your generic high flyer.


All in all Shield ROCKS!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> Reigns is definitely strong as an ox but he's not much stronger than Ambrose at least from what I've seen thus far. He's just being booked as if he is because his muscles are more defined than the other yet still not bigger than Ambrose's. Reigns did hold him up there but if you watch Ambrose in the video he hoists him up after Big Show starts slipping and holds him there by the lower back until Reigns is ready.


I'm not saying Ambrose isn't strong, he is. I'm just saying Reigns is the strongest and the muscle of The Shield. I see nothing wrong with that. Is it a knock on D bry if I say Cena's stronger. No, because Cena is a freaking powerhouse, but that's not saying D bry isn't strong or better than Cena in other categories.


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm not saying Ambrose isn't strong, he is. I'm just saying Reigns is the strongest and the muscle of The Shield. I see nothing wrong with that. Is it a knock on D bry if I say Cena's stronger. No, because Cena is a freaking powerhouse, but that's not saying D bry isn't strong or better than Cena in other categories.


Agreed but that's not the greatest comparison there using Cena and Bryan, because the disparity, if there is one, between Reigns and Ambrose isn't anywhere near that large. Ambrose is probably right behind Reigns in strength and I've seen him do some things in FCW that you usually only see powerhouses do. An example of that is giving huge clotheslines that cause backflips to even the largest guys.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Lovin the shields roles right now right reigns as the power house, ambrose as the tactical brawler, and rollins as the strike with precision high flyer. Best stable I have seen in years and I hope they get a lengthy run together and leave their mark as possibly one of the best stables of all time. I wouldn't oppose them being together for another year til next wrestlemania but their break up is going to happen at some point and I see the order of success for the 3 going in order like this: Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins and that's not bashing neither of them they will all have done some great things by the end of their career.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

Lesnar and The Shield are the two most destructive forces in WWE right now. I wouldn't mind to see Lesnar entering in the ring, while the Shield is in it like he did with NAO. He can finish their victim with F5 making them leave the ring or something like that. I bet my ass that the crowd will go on nuts watching Lesnar making steps towards the Shield in the middle of the ring. Your thoughts?


----------



## sizor

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! you will ruin my dream:

Heyman is taking over Raw with the team of:
1) CM Punk
2) Lesnar
3) The Shield
4) Heel Daniel Bryan


----------



## Loudness

*How come everybody in the Shield is excellent on the mic right now?*

Simple thread.

Ambrose was always good on the mic, so he's no surprise there. I initially thought he'd carry all the mic work like Barrett did for Nexus but the Rollins and Reigns are keeping up with him despite mic work beeing their weakness. Seth Rollins always sucked on the mic, but every time he talks I enjoy his stuff, he has good material, delivery and even his boy-ish tone doesn't annoy. Roman Reigns is supposed to be a generic, boring guy with a great look and presence, but he also, just like Seth Rollins is doing well enough with great intensity and an awesome voice for speaking.

For me The Shield is a total package as a stable, everybody does their parts well when it comes to presenting themselves, nobody plays the submissive beta role, they're all equals. Big kudos to all three of them.


----------



## VINT

*Re: How come everybody in the Shield is excellent on the mic right now?*

This couldn't have been posted in the Shield thread?


----------



## Fact

The thing is they stand out as a group and they show their personalities , but if Reigns would have debuted alone and on the same time , he would have been pushed , 6 months and then the ball would be dropped on him.

Reigns really shines because of Ambrose and Rollins. And by sticking with them , he's learning and learning fast , he's improving alot.


----------



## VINT

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

Lesnar walking with Shield behind him would be too fucking epic. The crowd will most probably be dead since they're all jizzing in the pants or updating Twitter status.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: How come everybody in the Shield is excellent on the mic right now?*

Not a big fan of Seth Rollins on the mic, he comes off like hes trying way too hard to be a heel, it just dosnt come off naturally for him. Im sure hed do a better job as a face though.


----------



## Klee

*Re: How come everybody in the Shield is excellent on the mic right now?*

I was gonna say the opposite, it's like he's having to concentrate as a heel. It pays off for him imo. They've been great so far.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

Do you not think it looks like they are setting up Orton to lead The SHEILD?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

No, Lesnar doing that to The Shield wouldn't help them at all, and Lesnar already looks like a monster.


----------



## kazoo

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

Lesnars a one man army that does'nt need the shield at all.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

stupid idea.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*



Cloverleaf said:


> Do you not think it looks like they are setting up Orton to lead The SHEILD?


No but I can definetely see Orton turning on Sheamus at Wrestlmania and allowing Shield to get the win.


----------



## VINT

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> No, Lesnar doing that to The Shield wouldn't help them at all, and Lesnar already looks like a monster.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

I would be extremely high on it. 

Not yet, but after WM, I have this visual in my head of Raw opening with Paul Heyman standing in the ring with CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and The Shield behind him, and I think that would be epic.

Leading to Team Heyman VS Team HHH War Games match eventually at Survivor Series. Haha.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Lesnar and The Shield are the two most destructive forces in WWE right now. I wouldn't mind to see Lesnar entering in the ring, while the Shield is in it like he did with NAO. *He can finish their victim with F5 making them leave the ring or something like that.* I bet my ass that the crowd will go on nuts watching Lesnar making steps towards the Shield in the middle of the ring. Your thoughts?


That part would just make them look cowardly, stupid and weak. I mean they've beaten up three men at once many of times, including Big Show, so why would they be scared of Brock Lesnar?


----------



## steorswe

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> That part would just make them look cowardly, stupid and weak. I mean they've beaten up three men at once many of times, including Big Show, so why would they be scared of Brock Lesnar
> 
> I think an awesome feud could be a face Lesnar vs the shield. I don't think anyone other than Lesnar should be able to stop the shield.


----------



## Example

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*

Would kill the momentum that The Shield have been building up over the last few months. No one man has been able to stand up to The Shield in a 1 on 3 situation and it should stay like that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lesnar vs The Shield was discussed in another thread too. It's a bad idea, and it wouldn't help anyone. Either Lesnar would 'win' and The Shield looks weak, or The Shield beats down Lesnar and he looks weak. Lose-Lose situation.


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*The Shield*

Is it too soon to throw the Shield on the WM card?
I mean, their entrance might have to be normal but could it be done?
Who would they face, why and how soon could the "creative team" find a way for them to be on it?
I don't think they can tbf.. any ideas?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Are you high on a segment between Lesnar and The Shield?*



Cloverleaf said:


> Do you not think it looks like they are setting up Orton to lead The SHEILD?












Every time this question is asked, I want to throw something a little more.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lol, not more 'Orton is The Shield leader' talk. fpalm


----------



## YES! YES! YES!

*Re: The Shield*

Shield vs Kane/Bryan/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
Shield vs Sheamus/Cena/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
Shield vs Sheamus/Jericho/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
Shield vs Sheamus/Orton/Show = *??????????*

Why am I supposed to believe this match will be any different? If they can beat a team made up of Cena, Sheamus and Ryback then who could they lose to? This is WWE Booking though ... so anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> *It's not always all a matter of what people like and prefer. That'd what you'd hear from a mark. Otunga fucking sucks. Punk is a great wrestler. Not to say I compare Reigns with Otunga, but you get my point. You can make the argument for just about anybody, and one wouldn't know the fucking difference between Khali and DB. If you consider yourself a smart wrestling fan you know the difference, and fuck WWE's view, I'm talking about you.*
> 
> In the eyes of the company Reigns likely seems the best? First of all, you don't know this. For all we know they could be down on him. Maybe not, but let's not exaggerate. He could have the look, but that doesn't necessarily make him the best, not even for WWE. Again, I was talking about wrestling fans, not WWE, so don't need to even mention how they view him. If WWE in fact view him at the one with most potential, that's to be expected... but for so many people on this forum to be Reigns mark based on looks/ and spear/finisher alone is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Btw, he's not the next Piper or Pillman, he's the next Ambrose. Enough with the comparing. Your "He'll be lucky to be the next Brian Pillman" is a ridiculous statement in itself. His FCW run was actually pretty great, but when you alone judge based others opinions, you'll most likely be tempted to go against the hype. Either that, or he's just not your cup of tea.


I said likely seems the best, and sure, you read about sorts of these things and you can't always trust them, but you go on what you have.

And it is ALL about what people like and prefer, why do you think X-Pac got a job, why do you think guys like Sheamus are at the top? Fans like hem and people backstage like them. That's how you run a business. The bold portion holds no bearing, you misinterpreted my argument. He's a reasonably talented guy with potential, the potential to be the best. I clearly said he's not the best right now, but he could be. 

Honestly with the amount of hype Ambrose got the end package wasn't so great. Anyone can have an entertaining program with William Regal and his wrestling ability isn't spectacular, there's a few guys down in NXT who can work better than him. 

If he's lucky he can be the next Brian Pillman. Yeah, I know he's his own man and all that garbage, I don't care, people emulate others and they can expect varying degrees of treatment based on that. I think Pillman was a better worker and a better talker even. He's the next Dean Ambrose? What can you base that on? The words our deluded former WWE champion? Dean Ambrose is what the WWE wants him to be. And besides, he's not doing a whole lot to carve his own name, even on the indy scene. 

Also THANOS, Reigns is pretty strong, certainly more so than Ambrose. He lifted both Ambrose and Rollins onto his shoulders for a double Samoan drop. That's about 430 pounds.


----------



## ted316

I quite liked it when Heyman hired the Shield to do his bidding. I quite like idea of them being guns for hire but really don't want another member or a leader taking over. 

I view it as someone bad mouths Stephanie or Vince and they pay the Shield to take the person out or something like that. 

Thinking of the Shield with shiny oily Orton as their leader is just wrong!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

ted316 said:


> I quite liked it when Heyman hired the Shield to do his bidding. I quite like idea of them being guns for hire but really don't want another member or a leader taking over.
> 
> I view it as someone bad mouths Stephanie or Vince and they pay the Shield to take the person out or something like that.
> 
> Thinking of the Shield with shiny oily Orton as their leader is just wrong!


I disliked that. I like the fact that the group answered to no one. Them being paid off pretty much amounts to them having a leader, or rather, a variety of leaders. Anyone who pays them enough can use them as they please. Makes the whole mission to deliver justice a bit cheap. 

Also, Sheamus was wealthy enough to pay a 500,000 dollar fine for Laurinaitis so why doesn't he just pay the Shield to bugger off and stop bothering him?


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: The Shield*

As much as I like The Shield, I think they are hurting the PPV. They had to sacrifice 3 top superstars to give them a match. We could have had ORTON/JERICHO, JERICHO/BIGSHOW or ORTON/SHEAMUS etc.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: The Shield*



YES! YES! YES! said:


> Shield vs Kane/Bryan/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
> Shield vs Sheamus/Cena/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
> Shield vs Sheamus/Jericho/Ryback = *SHIELD WINS*
> Shield vs Sheamus/Orton/Show = *??????????*
> 
> Why am I supposed to believe this match will be any different? If they can beat a team made up of Cena, Sheamus and Ryback then who could they lose to? This is WWE Booking though ... so anything is possible I guess.


This match is a bad idea imo. As the Yes man said, this match is basically the same as the ones they've already had, and they won those. Why is this new a team a threat? Why should The Shield be even remotely worried when they've performed so well against better and bigger stars over the past few months? I would have rather seen them go and win the tag titles using the freebird rule. They could have brought some legitimacy to them.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: The Shield*

No it's not too soon.If Vince is seriously cosidering to give some fandangoo's ****** debut match at WM,why three future stars shouldn't be involved in a match with top stars of the company.I mean the have already beaten Cena,Jericho,Sheamus,Ryback,Kane,D.Bryan and they fully deserve to win their match at WM because these guys are impressive.


----------



## ted316

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I disliked that. I like the fact that the group answered to no one. Them being paid off pretty much amounts to them having a leader, or rather, a variety of leaders. Anyone who pays them enough can use them as they please. Makes the whole mission to deliver justice a bit cheap.
> 
> Also, Sheamus was wealthy enough to pay a 500,000 dollar fine for Laurinaitis so why doesn't he just pay the Shield to bugger off and stop bothering him?


yeah there is that side to it but would prefer that they hired out their services similar to the APA than have mr Oily Orton as their leader.


----------



## gdfactory

*Re: The Shield*

They have beaten everybody on this company, they deserve the road to this year's WM.


----------



## Aficionado

I'm convinced that Ryback is winning whatever match he is involved in at Mania. The good thing about The Shield is that I think they are strong enough to take that loss. I just don't want them to.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: The Shield*



JAROTO said:


> As much as I like The Shield, I think they are hurting the PPV. They had to sacrifice 3 top superstars to give them a match. We could have had ORTON/JERICHO, JERICHO/BIGSHOW or ORTON/SHEAMUS etc.


You... what? I can't think of a single reason to want any of those singles matches at the expense of a Shield match. They've been the highlight of everything they've been a part of lately. WM won't be any different.


----------



## Itami

SD featuring this much Shield made it instantly a better show than Raw for me this week ~



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> And it is ALL about what people like and prefer, why do you think X-Pac got a job, why do you think guys like Sheamus are at the top? Fans like hem and people backstage like them. That's how you run a business.


Idk how many times I have to tell I'm not talking about WWE's perspective and casual fans, but actual hardcore wrestling fans, but I bet you're still gonna tell me in this next post how you don't need to be an amazing wrestler to be the best in WWE as if that's relevant to what I'm saying at all and as if this is brand new information.

Just to get through to you: we, us, we know better and we usually can tell who's better than who. You think Brian Pillman is better than Ambrose, right??? I guess that's subjective too??? Personally I don't see _that much_ of him in Pillman, nor Piper. He's his own man. 

He's not lucky if he becomes the next Pillman, he and we will be lucky if they let him get Edge's position of being a trustworthy top heel for a very long time.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield*



Sonny Crockett said:


> No it's not too soon.If Vince is seriously cosidering to give some fandangoo's ****** debut match at WM,why three future stars shouldn't be involved in a match with top stars of the company.I mean the have already beaten Cena,Jericho,Sheamus,Ryback,Kane,D.Bryan and they fully deserve to win their match at WM because these guys are impressive.


Would you please consider the use of grammar, and please consider eschewing the use of bigoted language?


----------



## Brye

Thought The Shield stuff on Smackdown tonight was great. (Y)


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: The Shield*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This match is a bad idea imo. As the Yes man said, this match is basically the same as the ones they've already had, and they won those. Why is this new a team a threat? Why should The Shield be even remotely worried when they've performed so well against better and bigger stars over the past few months? I would have rather seen them go and win the tag titles using the freebird rule. They could have brought some legitimacy to them.


Kayfabewise those are the biggest stars in WWE. By WWE standards, each and every teams poses a threat to them just as much as the last. Everytime they beat a team like that, they gain even more credibility. Sure having them win the tag titles might be good, but going over main event wrestlers is even better. Maybe after Mania they can win the tag titles as you like. But this match at Mania is good for them.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I _really_ don't want The Shield to lose at 'Mania. But _if_ they do, I hope that Ambrose at least gets a few moments where the crowd sees how crazy he is.
They've started hinting that he's a little 'off', but I'd love for Wrestlemania to be the point at which his own team mates realise he's completely fucking nuts.

Either way, after Wrestlemania, I'd like the team dynamic changed so that Reigns and Rollins are more wary of Dean and stick around out of fear.

It's been so long since WWE had a genuine lunatic heel that I think people have forgotten how credible they can be.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Spoiler: Shield stuff



That beatdown of Sheamus and Orton on Smackdown was fucking savage, especially that spear on Sheamus by Reigns.



I do apologise, I thought it'd already aired for some reason.


----------



## Asenath

OMG. SPOILERS.


----------



## Itami

Here's another spoiler for you Asenath











Don't hate me ok.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> This may be true but when you think about it, it makes perfect sense to give the Shield an elaborate entrance. A lot of their mystique and hype comes directly from their crowd entrance, and I think doing something similar to what has been suggested here would be the best way to translate that to the massive crowd in New Jersey.


I'll give you a reason why theh shouldn't have an elaborate entrance. They're heels. As much as I would mark out w/ a helicopter or SWAT van, it kind of doesn't make sense. Why give these guys a crazy entrance that will make the crowd cheer them, when WWE wants the crowd booing them.



THANOS said:


> Ambrose is taller than Reigns and almost as big. His arms are definitely the same size as Reigns. The only thing Reigns has on Ambrose is wider shoulders and a more defined look. I think people overstate Reigns' size and strength. He's no Batista and is much closer to Sheamus or even Orton size.


He is not taller. He is not just as big. Amberose has bulked up since he came into FCW, no doubt. Back then he was fairly skinny (for a WWE superstar I mean). He and Seth are about the same size. But Reigns has also got even bigger since he debuted. Don't know what you're seeing. And taller? Yes I understand Ambrose is "listed" at 6'4'' and Reigns at 6'3". But half those heights are BS anyway. Look at the next time they all stand together. They're all the same height! Even Rollins, who is listed at 6'1", is the exact same height as the other two. Is one 1/2" taller than another? Maybe. Ambrose being barely taller than Reigns doesn't mean anything. And he's not as big.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> Here's another spoiler for you Asenath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me ok.


How did I get here and where did my underpants go?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Not gonna lie, that is hot.

Poor Reigns, had his boy toy stolen right from under him. Can't resist that Ambrose swag.


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> I'll give you a reason why theh shouldn't have an elaborate entrance. They're heels. As much as I would mark out w/ a helicopter or SWAT van, it kind of doesn't make sense. Why give these guys a crazy entrance that will make the crowd cheer them, when WWE wants the crowd booing them.


Well it definitely wouldn't be the first time a heel got an elaborate entrance at Mania. Off the top of my head HHH got one vs Cena. 



> He is not taller. He is not just as big. Amberose has bulked up since he came into FCW, no doubt. Back then he was fairly skinny (for a WWE superstar I mean). He and Seth are about the same size. But Reigns has also got even bigger since he debuted. Don't know what you're seeing. And taller? Yes I understand Ambrose is "listed" at 6'4'' and Reigns at 6'3". But half those heights are BS anyway. Look at the next time they all stand together. They're all the same height! Even Rollins, who is listed at 6'1", is the exact same height as the other two. Is one 1/2" taller than another? Maybe. Ambrose being barely taller than Reigns doesn't mean anything. And he's not as big.


Wrong. Ambrose has went on record to say he's a legit tall 6'3 borderline 6'4. This is the case where his billed IS his actual height. He hunches A LOT when he's standing which effects how he looks in the ring but look no further than Punk's DVD to see how he towers over Punk who's 6'1. As far as his arm mass, what I said is true, and there is a pic a few pages back here that shows their arms side by side and you can see for yourself. The only thing in "perceived" strength/size that Reigns has over Ambrose is shoulder width and muscled definition.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: The Shield*



Riddle101 said:


> Kayfabewise those are the biggest stars in WWE. By WWE standards, each and every teams poses a threat to them just as much as the last. Everytime they beat a team like that, they gain even more credibility. Sure having them win the tag titles might be good, but going over main event wrestlers is even better. Maybe after Mania they can win the tag titles as you like. But this match at Mania is good for them.


That's fair. I'm not apposed to them having a solid 'Mania match with big time stars, I just wish we hadn't seen 'The Shield vs Three similar babyfaces' three times already. They have been excellent matches though, and I'm sure the Mania one will be good too.


----------



## kronos96

THANOS said:


> Ambrose is taller than Reigns and almost as big. His arms are definitely the same size as Reigns. The only thing Reigns has on Ambrose is wider shoulders and a more defined look. I think people overstate Reigns' size and strength. He's no Batista and is much closer to Sheamus or even Orton size.


 There is no way in hell Ambrose is taller than Reigns. Actually, Reigns is taller than both Ambrose and Rollins. I think Ambrose might be wearing lifts. Talking about height, Sheamus looked taller next to him (reigns). 2.5 inches taller at least. And i think even Orton is bigger than him. Reigns is closer to HHH's height than Orton's and probably seize too. He also has wide shoulders that make him look bigger. 






















Reigns definitely has a great look. But he still has a somewhat normal looking body so i don't see where the whole "powerhouse" thing is coming from. Sure, he screams and has an amazing spear but i don't see him as a powerhouse like Batista was. 

As far as the other 2, Ambrose looks average in size and Rollins just looks taller.


----------



## DA

kronos96 said:


>





DwayneAustin said:


> I want to buy Rollins' hat :stuff





>


Reign's hand must be larger than her whole head :drake1


----------



## THANOS

kronos96 said:


> There is no way in hell Ambrose is taller than Reigns. Actually, Reigns is taller than both Ambrose and Rollins. I think Ambrose might be wearing lifts. Talking about height, Sheamus looked taller next to him (reigns). 2.5 inches taller at least. And i think even Orton is bigger than him. Reigns is closer to HHH's height than Orton's and probably seize too. He also has wide shoulders that make him look bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns definitely has a great look. But he still has a somewhat normal looking body so i don't see where the whole "powerhouse" thing is coming from. Sure, he screams and has an amazing spear but i don't see him as a powerhouse like Batista was.
> 
> As far as the other 2, Ambrose looks average in size and Rollins just looks taller.


Those are definitely interesting pics! Thanks for posting! Having said that Ambrose is still slouching in those pics and not standing straight up so, again, we don't have them standing in perfect profile.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose is a legit 6'3". His height was just far more noticeable when he was on the lankier side. Why people are arguing about who's taller when there's only a two or three inch difference between the three of them? I have no idea.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is a legit 6'3". His height was just far more noticeable when he was on the lankier side. Why people are arguing about who's taller when there's only a two or three inch difference between the three of them? I have no idea.


I don't think anyone is arguing? Is a simple discussion not allowed? Also, I'm doing it more for the purpose of eliminating the illusion that Reigns is so overwhelmingly bigger and stronger than the other two, when in actuality he's not.


----------



## Itami

how bout u guys quit ur yapping and discuss their hair instead


----------



## SerapisLiber

That's cool to see some pics of positive fan interaction.

But if you went by those pics, even Rollins would be taller than Ambrose, lol. As already said, Dean's slouching, the angles aren't flat, and we need barefoot comparisons, afterall, someone here did mention wearing "lifts".


----------



## kronos96

SerapisLiber said:


> But if you went by those pics, even Rollins would be taller than Ambrose, lol. As already said, Dean's slouching, the angles aren't flat, and we need barefoot comparisons, afterall, someone here did mention wearing "lifts".


 That's one hell of a slouch. :lol 

I just wanted to make it clear that Reigns is the tallest after reading a few posts indicating the opposite. Now, how taller? That's another issue. If somebody is interested in that then they can post pics to show it. 

By the way, did Rollins really seem shorter than Ambrose?


----------



## Nimbus

These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


----------



## Asenath

Nimbus said:


> These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Nimbus said:


> These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


They don't need a leader. They're perfectly fine just being a team. Besides, a leader will only put make them second fiddle. 

And who should be the leader? Atleast we know it wouldn't be Fit Finlay or Jerry Lawler.


----------



## MiniKiller

Dat spear on smackdown!


----------



## NearFall

Great segment. Surprise spear and table throw were great. :mark:


----------



## DA

NearFall said:


> Great segment. Surprise spear and table throw were great. :mark:


My word :wilkins


----------



## Chrome

NearFall said:


> Great segment. Surprise spear and table throw were great. :mark:


That was awesome! :mark: :mark:


----------



## kronos96

Freaking WWE is fast at taking down these videos. Not only that, it seems they are now paying stupid kids to infest the whole youtube with idiotic reviews and WWE 13 gameplay videos.


----------



## Amber B

I wish I didn't laugh but I did. Damn it.












Nimbus said:


> These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


A manager to do the talking when you have Jon Moxley in your group? Alrighty then.


----------



## RatedR10

Nimbus said:


> These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


Dean Ambrose is in the group. There's the talker.

As for Smackdown, goddamn that was one of the best spears I've seen in a long time with Reigns spearing Sheamus.

As for that whole height thing, I've seen billings for Ambrose's height ranging from 6'1" - 6'4" (including Moxley).


----------



## Bushmaster

So the Spear is Reigns finisher, what are Seth's and Dean's. Every major match theyve had finished with either the Injustice Bomb or Reigns spear.

Shield was awesome on SD, ppl might say Ryback has been buried by them but at the start he always fights them off pretty good. Which I wish didnt happen so much but cant have the Shield looking to strong and Ryback looking so weak.


----------



## Amber B

I just have to say that I appreciate how Katie Lea/Winter has no shame in her Ambrose obsession. Pursue that ass, homegirl. 

A girl after my own heart.


----------



## Necramonium

Nimbus said:


> These guys are great in the ring, they just need a leader, or some kind of manager to do the talk.


Yeah, Paige:










She would be perfect for The Shield.


----------



## RatedR10

Soupman Prime said:


> So the Spear is Reigns finisher, what are Seth's and Dean's. Every major match theyve had finished with either the Injustice Bomb or Reigns spear.
> 
> Shield was awesome on SD, ppl might say Ryback has been buried by them but at the start he always fights them off pretty good. Which I wish didnt happen so much but cant have the Shield looking to strong and Ryback looking so weak.


They won the night after Elimination Chamber on Raw with Seth Rollins springboard knee.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so it's a handheld recording of a TV showing the Orton/Sheamus backstage beatdown.. but the giggling in the background, and the final remark, kinda make up for that to me...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_QrDTR-71U


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


>


Damn I can't see either of those from Canada .


----------



## Hawksea

The Shield history in a nutshell........

Week 1 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 2 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 3 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 4 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 5 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 6 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 7 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 8 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 9 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 10 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 11 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 12 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 13 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 14 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 15 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
Week 16 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.


----------



## Bushmaster

THANOS said:


> Damn I can't see either of those from Canada .












I like the sounds Reigns makes for just about anything :lol


----------



## THANOS

Hawksea said:


> The Shield history in a nutshell........
> 
> Week 1 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 2 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 3 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 4 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 5 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 6 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 7 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 8 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 9 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 10 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 11 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 12 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 13 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 14 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 15 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.
> Week 16 = Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave.


Hawksea history in a nutshell

Post 1 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 2 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 3 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 4 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 5 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 6 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 7 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 8 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 9 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 10 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 11 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 12 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 13 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 14 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 15 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.
Post 16 = Arrive. Hate on Talent. Wank to ratings. Leave.


----------



## LovelyElle890

I love Sheamus but he got it handed to him tonight. :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was almost as bad as what Nnoitra did to Grimmjow.

The Shield is doing good work, so I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Shield*



JAROTO said:


> As much as I like The Shield, I think they are hurting the PPV. They had to sacrifice 3 top superstars to give them a match. We could have had *ORTON/JERICHO, JERICHO/BIGSHOW or ORTON/SHEAMUS etc.*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Soupman Prime said:


>


There's some rep for you......

These moments alone made SD better than Raw by miles. Reigns leapt through the air, he fucking flew, he literally launched his body at full length like a torpedo. Again, I say best spear since Goldberg.


----------



## kendoo

yeah thanks for the clips, shield is gonna be wrestlemania best match


----------



## Eulonzo

Funny how they announced Ryback/Sheamus/Orton vs The Shield when I saw this match after SmackDown "went off the air". :lol

I'm proud to say I saw MAH BOYS live in a match, wasn't a great match, but still. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

NearFall said:


> Great segment. Surprise spear and table throw were great. :mark:


YES!! Easily one of the best moments, if not THE best moment of SmackDown last night. I marked the fuck out while my mom got pissed and called them cheaters etc. :mark:


----------



## truk83

Oh look, another attack by the Shield. How original.


----------



## checkcola

Amber B said:


>



:lmao

Epic tweet by AJ Lee.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

checkcola said:


> :lmao
> 
> Epic tweet by AJ Lee.


That is pretty hilarious.

I don't know if it was just me, but I burst out laughing when Sheamus was talking and then Reigns just torpedoes him with zero build up.


----------



## Asenath

I wasn't even expecting it. I had just been puttering on the computer and watching out of the corner of my eye when -- ooop. There goes Reigns, snatching wigs. Also, Rollins throwing a box of plastic cutlery on Sheamus struck me as funny. Talk about contemptuous.


----------



## NeyNey

SD :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:bateman with tears



iamnotanugget said:


> LMFAO forever


Oh God :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> That is pretty hilarious.
> 
> I don't know if it was just me, but I burst out laughing when Sheamus was talking and then Reigns just torpedoes him with zero build up.


"RRRRAAAAAWWWWWWOOOOORRRRRR!"


----------



## Eulonzo

truk83 said:


> Oh look, another attack by the Shield. How original.


:StephenA


----------



## dolphsbrother

*storyline idea involving shield*

Would be huge for them to come out at the end of rock cena and decimate both. No end to the match, just reigns ambrose and rollins standing tall.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*

That would be more entertaining than the horrible match they're going to have, but they'd never end WrestleMania like that. It would leave the 4 year olds who cheer for these two clowns disappointed and we can't have that, now can we? Everything's always gotta be sunshine and fucking rainbows at WrestleMania, especially at the end. ~_~


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*

That's just awful. Wrestlemania should never end like that. The best thing would be Cena turning heel at the end.


----------



## WWERevolution

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would be more entertaining than the horrible match they're going to have, but they'd never end WrestleMania like that. It would leave the 4 year olds who cheer for these two clowns disappointed and we can't have that, now can we? Everything's always gotta be sunshine and fucking rainbows at WrestleMania, especially at the end. ~_~


and you said my scenario was stupid......the shield has already beaten both them up before so what would beating them up at wrestlemania do? nothing just dragging out more fueds with babyfaces and the sheild not to mention wwe would get tons of heat from fans feeling ripped off from the match never having a winner...that would be a boring ass scenario the sheild jumps people every fucking week...


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*

I'd rather them come down, beat up Rock with the ref down so Cena gets the win turning him heel. Could say he enlisted the help of the Shield to get the win although it really doesn't fit with his character whatsoever.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*



WWERevolution said:


> and you said my scenario was stupid......the shield has already beaten both them up before so what would beating them up at wrestlemania do? nothing just dragging out more fueds with babyfaces and the sheild not to mention wwe would get tons of heat from fans feeling ripped off from the match never having a winner...that would be a boring ass scenario the sheild jumps people every fucking week...


Because it was stupid, your idea was Big Show running in to screw them and cost them their Mania match. They definitely need to win, NOT acceptable.

As for not having a winner, at least with this, you save yourself the embarassment of Cena getting booed out of the building in the biggest market of the country (which, they're trying hard to come up with a scenario where that doesn't happen, here it is) and put the heat on heels. Believe me, those fans don't want a winner because they know who it's going to be. The other fans who do aren't going to do anything to WWE, they'll whine a bit and then get over it like they do every other time, WWE already has their money so it's a non issue.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Nope, but the shield are gonna take out cena and rock the next night on raw, thus setting up the shield vs rock/cena at extreme rules.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*

I think its a pretty average feud for The Shield to be against The Big Show at Wrestlemania thats assuming it happens but for now it is probably a necessary progression for them to make to keep up their momentum. I don't see it being too shocking if The Shield have a match and then interrupt a match later in the show.

Now what I would like to see is The Shield winning three titles. First Rollins wins the US title, secondly Ambrose wins the Intercontinental Championship and then to show how legit they are one of them wins the World heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: storyline idea involving shield*

Makes me wish Ziggles could cash in on the WWE champ


----------



## Blommen

truk83 said:


> Oh look, another attack by the Shield. How original.


Oh look, another bitchy post by Truk83. how original. And shit.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

at 1st i didn't like the shield the look and name made me think movie gimmick time but after a while i was like they struck gold with these guys...haven't had a force like this in a long time...i just hope they get a direction for them right as they go through the talent...can't wait to see them gr8ng after titles...


----------



## mgman

Blommen said:


> Oh look, another bitchy post by Truk83. how original. And shit.


Oh look, another shield defender. How original. And shit.


----------



## sizor

mgman said:


> Oh look, another shield defender. How original. And shit.


Oh look, another condecending post about a other condesending post!:flip


----------



## truelove

the shield's performance on smackdown was past awesome


----------



## Da Silva

I still remember the day they debut and me marking like a bitch at the sight of Ambrose. He's not the only whose delivered though, the three have been absolutely sensational. Reigns is a fucking beast and Seth is definitely a brilliant wrastla'


----------



## truelove

noticing they are giving Rollins alot of mic time now, so WWE must be kinda big on him than the rest but in all honesty I kinda want them to stick around for over a years span


----------



## Asenath

I need to know more about their motivations after Mania. I need some character development and backstory and I need to find out how their characters decided to band together like they did.


----------



## Da Silva

truelove said:


> noticing they are giving Rollins alot of mic time now, so WWE must be kinda big on him than the rest but in all honesty I kinda want them to stick around for over a years span


I remember reading on here a suggestion about them always being together as a modern four (three in this case) horsemen. I think that would be the best way to book this group in the future, always helping each other, with the odd feud between them here and there of course.


----------



## Da Silva

Asenath said:


> I need to know more about their motivations after Mania. I need some character development and backstory and I need to find out how their characters decided to band together like they did.


Punk vs. Cena title feud will probably happen after mania and I imagine they'll go back to being Punks mercenaries for a while, they'll just be really fucking good mercenaries.


----------



## truelove

Da Silva said:


> I remember reading on here a suggestion about them always being together as a modern four (three in this case) horsemen. I think that would be the best way to book this group in the future, always helping each other, with the odd feud between them here and there of course.


that would be brilliant


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Asenath said:


> I need to know more about their motivations after Mania. I need some character development and backstory and I need to find out how their characters decided to band together like they did.


Yea. Hopefully, just hopefully we get that after Mania season's done.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> I need to know more about their motivations after Mania. I need some character development and backstory and I need to find out how their characters decided to band together like they did.


Not really too hard to find out some of their initial intentions but it's gotten a lot more complicated with targets like Bryan, Kane and the Big Show. 

I mean, they could say Ambrose and Rollins were two indy stars who bled and fought hard to get a chance in the WWE but were then basically hidden away in developmental while stars like Sheamus and Ryback were allowed to flourish. 

With Reigns he could say he was born into the wrestling industry and despises how Ryback and Sheamus were handed shots at the big time when they did nothing, in the Shield's mind, to earn it. 

Orton and Cena they could claim made careers out of crushing rising stars and stuff like that. The usual shaking things up excuse.


----------



## Asenath

Right. I get that these three have motivation that would support in-character grievances with the WWE's chain of command. But what makes these three men so magic together - what backstory explains their chemistry and their trust (in storyline) of each other?

I want a The Shield origin story, to put it in comics nerd terms.


----------



## DA

Now that's a WWE movie I would go watch :vince2


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Right. I get that these three have motivation that would support in-character grievances with the WWE's chain of command. But what makes these three men so magic together - what backstory explains their chemistry and their trust (in storyline) of each other?
> 
> I want a The Shield origin story, to put it in comics nerd terms.


Oh, something like that. Beats me. I mean, the lame answer would be that they met training and they could say Rollins and Ambrose crossed paths in developmental. I doubt WWE will go there though. I think motivations will be as far as they go. 

I'm sure you're hoping they all met at an orgy.


----------



## Itami

Maybe another hidden camera video can be found to reveal why they joined forces in the first place. (like the one where Heyman got busted for) 

The video can reveal their story... it could be that are in a locker room, talking about how sick and tired they are of not being called up, and decide to put their carriers in their own hands. Dean could be the one to come up with the justice crap and the others just believe his theories. Reigns doesn't care and nods, while Seth, the future good-guy, foolishly believes it. etc etc Something like that.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm sure you're hoping they all met at an orgy.


Oh, the _shade_ of it all.


----------



## Davion McCool

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I mean, the lame answer would be that they met training and they could say Rollins and Ambrose crossed paths in developmental


Actually, Ambrose and Rollins teaming up already makes sense. Dean Ambrose announced in his debut promo in FCW that the only reason he came there was to see who was the better man between the two of them. They had a hellacious feud, coming to a number of drawn matches and climaxing in FCW's first ever 30 minute match - it had an entire show devoted to it.

After that, Seth went on to become the first ever NXT champion, and Ambrose was, well, Ambrose still angsty about not being called up, etc etc. They were already the two most ambitious and upward moving stars in developmental, who knew each other intimately well and already had huge respect for each other.

Two greatest enemies teaming up to take WWE by storm is such a believable (and awesome) storyline, and it is all there, in the subtext. We can only guess that Reigns was brought in by a combination of Ambrose and Rollins (probably mainly Ambrose), won over by his oratry.

There is also an argument to say that The Shield was CM Punk's making. He cut a promo with Rollins when he was NXT champ, telling him he needed that killing instinct/cutting edge to break the glass ceiling (this was early in Punk's heel championship run). He also gave a similar, but unbroadcast promo at a FCW house show after his match with Ambrose there (this time as a face champ), praising Ambrose and calling him the future. Punk seems to be the guy who put the fire up these two (and, outside of kayfabe, had a BIG hand in them getting hired), which partly explains why they have never felt the need to attack him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*The Shield of Justice will never die.* I like the idea of these three guys never fully breaking up. But less like the 4Horsemen and more like DX where they're always unofficial tag team partners that can be relied on when needed but for the most part, aren't needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So what are their motivations again? They seem directionless now just randomly beating mid card faces.


----------



## JY57

they should be done with Orton (really involved since December), Sheamus (since January), Ryback (since November and if he still involved he has to get his revenge), and Big Show (100 % filler started out of nowhere because that big loser didn't have anything to do) after Mania.

After they should either:

-disband and go solo
-use free bird rule and go after the Titles
-start a feud with Punk (not helping him)


Rock/Cena vs The Shield at Extreme Rules would be signing their death warrant. Sure Cena lost to them but if he teamed up with Dwayne its all over for them with 3 caskets with their name on it ready for them.


----------



## obby

So they're being stuck with the jobbers at WM, eh? Too bad, I think that Punk should become the leader so that they can pick up steam.


----------



## Itami

This leader talk...


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I like that they have no leader. I used to want them to have one, but that was because I convinced myself they wouldn't get past Elimination Chamber and Ryback would be squashing all three even before that so I thought by having a leader reveal story we could drag the angle out. 

But now I don't even think it's needed.


----------



## Jingoro

i don't get why they are just stuck in limbo. they are simply having them rinse and repeat now all over again for mania. they've beaten ryback/orton/sheamus. vince is stupidly promoting ryback's addition like they haven't already defeated him in a match and beaten the shit out of him numerous times. he really does think the fans are complete morons that don't remember anything that happened more than 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Bless this man for wearing a Cesaro shirt.

(Y) (Y)


----------



## truk83

The longer they stick around the more they suck. They have no purpose, and never had. Just like the "Big Picture" that the Nexus used.


----------



## Brye

Shield faced Cena/Sheamus/Ryback at the houseshow I went to tonight. Was best experience I've ever had live at a wrestling show.

I'm just praying that they don't let the air out of them after they pick up a loss.


----------



## ted316

the road to Wrestlemania is always about building up those in the biggest feuds so right now Shield aren't going to have much story development. Right now they just want Rock, Cena, Punk, HHH, Taker and Lesnar to look strong as hell as the buy rates are mainly going to based on them.

After WM I want them to go after tag titles with the free bird rule but seems Vince hates tag team wrestling so may not be a good thing.


----------



## senioramigo

I see Ambrose being the only one to break out. He can be a great modern Terry Funk, dr. schultz type of character. Already he stands out head and shoulders compared to the rest of the roster.


----------



## Asenath

Do any of you happen to have a copy of the Tyler Black The Art of Wrestling episode? It was taped right before Rollins reported to FCW, and had Punk on for a minute as well. For some reason, it isn't on the Colt Cabana page.


----------



## truelove

WWE can strike gold with these guys if their smart, they are so over


----------



## ted316

truelove said:


> WWE can strike gold with these guys if their smart, they are so over


The next year could be huge for them! Let's hope once WM is out the way they continue to be at the forefront of things. They are one of the main things I'm tuning in for right now


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

They've become stagnant. They were featured in main event feuds, now they're just floating around, with not direction, and beating up random people.

Pull your finger out, Vince. You have three potential main event stars right there in front of you, don't watch them drift and let them become Should Have Been's and Could Have Been's.


----------



## Duke6881

Asenath said:


> Do any of you happen to have a copy of the Tyler Black The Art of Wrestling episode? It was taped right before Rollins reported to FCW, and had Punk on for a minute as well. For some reason, it isn't on the Colt Cabana page.


I was looking for that today,and I could not find it.I Don't know what happened to it. I listened to it a couple months ago.


----------



## Duke6881

Well this is Amazing


----------



## Asenath

Duke6881 said:


> I was looking for that today,and I could not find it.I Don't know what happened to it. I listened to it a couple months ago.


Fortunately, someone had a copy and uploaded it for us! http://www.wrestlingforum.com/media-requests/730026-art-wrestling-8-tyler-black.html


----------



## Kratosx23

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They've become stagnant. They were featured in main event feuds, now they're just floating around, with not direction, and beating up random people.
> 
> Pull your finger out, Vince. You have three potential main event stars right there in front of you, don't watch them drift and let them become Should Have Been's and Could Have Been's.


No, they have two. Rollins screams midcard face.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

These guy's really are the best thing going on in WWE. I see all 3 of these dudes going big time in the business I just want to see them have a lengthy run and hopefully they never get fed to John Cena  I actually wouldn't mind a feud over the title between them as long as the shield come's out on top.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, they have two. Rollins screams midcard face.


Gonna disagree with you here. Rollins is, in my estimation, the next really popular high-flying main event fan favorite. When he gets his face turn, he's the next Hardy. Except, you know, he can wrestle. And he probably won't try and get in the ring on peyote or something.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't wait to see Pyro's response to the "next Jeff Hardy" moniker. Of course that's probably why he's blind to thinking Rollins only screams midcard face.


----------



## Asenath

Oh. I forgot about that particular berzerk button of his.


----------



## Smoogle

I disagree as well i think anyone can see rollins is going to be a star highly due to the rest of the roster not matching up to these three guys not including a few popular superstars they pretty much smash the rest of the midcarders and they dont belong with them


----------



## kendoo

how many more times will ryback team up with 2 other ppl and fight the shield, getting realy fed up with ryback


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> Gonna disagree with you here. Rollins is, in my estimation, the next really popular high-flying main event fan favorite. When he gets his face turn, he's the next Hardy. Except, you know, he can wrestle. And he probably won't try and get in the ring on peyote or something.


I don't see it at all, he reminds me of Morrison and that's not good for his main event prospects. There isn't going to be another Jeff Hardy, Jeff Hardy is NOT the norm, they don't grow on trees and Vince isn't eager to create another. Vince has almost never pushed high flyers, it's CLEARLY not the style he thinks a babyface should wrestle, and Jeff got over doing matches on a regular, regular basis that you never see today. He's an anomaly in the business, having gotten over to a level I don't see Rollins ever cracking and even with that, it took him 10x the amount of time it would take anybody else, simply based on his style of wrestling, his look, etc. So if he's the next Hardy he's gonna be waiting a LONG time while Reigns and Ambrose rack up world titles. He's clearly the weak link of the team considering that Ambrose could take Punk's spot tomorrow if they wanted him to and Reigns can be a huge babyface OR heel, while Rollins has to contend with being the weakest on the mic (actually in WWE that'll probably HELP him ) and having a style of wrestling that doesn't fit with the main event well and the owner has no interest in pushing.


----------



## Asenath

kendoo said:


> how many more times will ryback team up with 2 other ppl and fight the shield, getting realy fed up with ryback


I _think_ the WWE is trying to make this into a career defining rivalry. But, like I said way back in the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut thread all those months ago, you can't have a feud with The Ryback. It's like having a grudge against a John Deere tractor. He's an inanimate object, basically.


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> Gonna disagree with you here. Rollins is, in my estimation, the next really popular high-flying main event fan favorite. When he gets his face turn, he's the next Hardy. Except, you know, he can wrestle. And he probably won't try and get in the ring on peyote or something.


Can't forget the added bonus that, unlike Hardy, Rollins has been improving his mic ability, so much, that it has got to the point where it's not even a weakness for him anymore and he's now better then most of the midcarders and many maineventers (Sheamus, Orton, Ryback, Big Show) as well!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't see it at all, he reminds me of Morrison and that's not good for his main event prospects. There isn't going to be another Jeff Hardy, Jeff Hardy is NOT the norm, they don't grow on trees and Vince isn't eager to create another. Vince has almost never pushed high flyers, it's CLEARLY not the style he thinks a babyface should wrestle, and Jeff got over doing matches on a regular, regular basis that you never see today. He's an anomaly in the business, having gotten over to a level I don't see Rollins ever cracking and even with that, it took him 10x the amount of time it would take anybody else, simply based on his style of wrestling, his look, etc. So if he's the next Hardy he's gonna be waiting a LONG time while Reigns and Ambrose rack up world titles. He's clearly the weak link of the team considering that Ambrose could take Punk's spot tomorrow if they wanted him to and Reigns can be a huge babyface OR heel, *while Rollins has to contend with being the weakest on the mic* (actually in WWE that'll probably HELP him ) and having a style of wrestling that doesn't fit with the main event well and the owner has no interest in pushing.


I agree with most of what you said other than this. I think you'd have to be deaf to not see that Rollins is a stronger mic worker than Reigns, and that's no diservice to Reigns. He definitely wasn't when they began but certainly is now. 

I think this is the case of some posters here deciding that Rollins was a shit mic worker (I used to be one of them!) and would never improve the same way they did with Daniel Bryan and are now sticking to their guns no matter how much said mic worker is no longer a liability on the stick and is, in fact, great on it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, he's better than Big Show on the mic. WHAT?


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, he's better than Big Show on the mic. WHAT?


Easily.


----------



## Kratosx23

This coming from the same person who wants Wade Barrett to be gunned down by the Mafia and then thrown into a dumpster to be devoured by rats because he's using a move that his favourite wrestler uses even though it isn't actually the same move.  Forgive me if I don't buy into that entirely.



> I agree with most of what you said other than this. I think you'd have to be deaf to not see that Rollins is a stronger mic worker than Reigns, and that's no diservice to Reigns. He definitely wasn't when they began but certainly is now.


I think you'd have to be deaf to not see that Big Show is a stronger mic worker than ROLLINS, but here we are, having this discussion. I'm starting to wonder if you've ever heard a Big Show promo.



> I think this is the case of some posters here deciding that Rollins was a shit mic worker (I used to be one of them!) and would never improve the same way they did with Daniel Bryan and are now sticking to their guns no matter how much said mic worker is no longer a liability on the stick and is, in fact, great on it.


Daniel Bryan isn't "great", that word gets tossed around too much but even at his worst, he's a million times stronger than Rollins. Rollins is outright Morrison level appaling. He's one step higher than Brad Maddox and Jack Swagger and he's only there because there has been SOME improvement.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This coming from the same person who wants Wade Barrett to be gunned down by the Mafia and then thrown into a dumpster to be devoured by rats because he's using a move that his favourite wrestler uses even though it isn't actually the same move.  Forgive me if I don't buy into that entirely.


First off, I enjoy Barrett's mic work, but using a gimmick he cannot even execute well should be ended the first sign that he can't work it. Obviously WWE sees it the same way I do and it's the reason he's been flip flopping between his wearing his old blazer gimmick or the t-shirt and jeans brawler style. They can't figure what works best for him and neither can the man himself. Secondly, he shouldn't be taking his new poorly executed gimmick and finisher from a FAR more talented worker that has been using it for over 5 years. And Kassius Ohno HAS used Barrett's exact finisher before in FCW, ROH, etc. as a variation to lead into the rolling elbow.



> I think you'd have to be deaf to not see that Big Show is a stronger mic worker than ROLLINS, but here we are, having this discussion. I'm starting to wonder if you've ever heard a Big Show promo.


Big Show hasn't cut a promo better than the past few Rollins has done (RAW/NXT/Smackdown included) in all of his heel work this year and last year combined. Mark Henry is better than Big Show as well. Big Show is coma inducing and is about as monotonous as it gets, regardless of the occassional clever lines. His delivery is good for sure, but not better than what Rollins has been putting out lately.




> Daniel Bryan isn't "great", that word gets tossed around too much but even at his worst, he's a million times stronger than Rollins. Rollins is outright Morrison level appalling. He's one step higher than Brad Maddox and Jack Swagger and he's only there because there has been SOME improvement.


This is just laughable and exactly what I was talking about earlier. You're refusing to see how much he has improved and saying he's at Morrison levels. fpalm You are unreal. I, just like you, saw no hope for him on the mic in FCW/NXT, but actually keep an open mind and ACKNOWLEDGE improvements which is something you should consider doing unless you want your opinion to further be cemented as biased and stubborn.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> First off, I enjoy Barrett's mic work, but using a gimmick he cannot even execute well should be ended the first sign that he can't work it. Obviously WWE sees it the same way I do and it's the reason he's been flip flopping between his wearing his old blazer gimmick or the t-shirt and jeans brawler style. They can't figure what works best for him and neither can the man himself. Secondly, he shouldn't be taking his new poorly executed gimmick and finisher from a FAR more talented worker that has been using it for over 5 years. And Kassius Ohno HAS used Barrett's exact finisher before in FCW, ROH, etc. as a variation to lead into the rolling elbow.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Show hasn't cut a promo better than the past few Rollins has done (RAW/NXT/Smackdown included) in all of his heel work this year and last year combined. Mark Henry is better than Big Show as well. Big Show is coma inducing and is about as monotonous as it gets, regardless of the occassional clever lines. His delivery is good for sure, but not better than what Rollins has been putting out lately.


Sorry, I'm with Tyrion. Rollins pretty much tries to rephrase everything Ambrose has said and does it worse, partly because his tone and accent suck. Literally, the guy spews out a bunch of phrases, hoping to sound smart but it fails.

The Big Show has range, emotion. He's underrated on the stick. He's a versatile talker that Rollins will need years to overcome. Material means nothing if you can't deliver. That's why people cast the DiCaprio's and the Damon's of the world in films. That guy from Twitlight could probably read the same script as the other two but he sure as hell couldn't deliver.

Even Reigns, who says the exact same thing everytime has better delivery on the mic. Rollins is like Morrison, that is he's good on occasion, but generally falls flat.

As for Ohno and Barrett, well tough luck to Ohno. He kinda sucks right now and Barrett hasn't even been gven a chance to get his character across. Its first come first serve in the WWE. Barrett is on the main roster so he has far more right than Ohno.





> This is just laughable and exactly what I was talking about earlier. You're refusing to see how much he has improved and saying he's at Morrison levels. fpalm You are unreal. I, just like you, saw no hope for him on the mic in FCW/NXT, but actually keep an open mind and ACKNOWLEDGE improvements which is something you should consider doing unless you want your opinion to further be cemented as biased and stubborn.


He's gotten better but he's still not as good as the other two. He can't deliver his lines like the other two can. Keep on an open mind? Why not keep an open mind on Show or Reigns? Everyone is quick enough to shoot them down.


----------



## Itami

Eh, I say Reigns is equally bad... if not, worse. He's saved from only getting a few lines, even if he does them well. I don't know hos successful he can be without a manager, especially as a face since they don't usually have a talker. I like to think he can become the next Batista, but even Batista wasn't that terrible. Just imagine Reigns cutting a long promo...

Rollins might to do well though simply because he's more likeable than Morrison. Morrison literally SUCKED on the mic (he didn't even sound like was cutting a promo), whereas Seth is actually trying and it's gotten bearable recently. He just needs to turn face, stop trying to sound serious/intimidating and sound like himself and not Ambrose. 

He has the potential of a ME too, but it's gonna take a long time for that to happen compared with the other two.


----------



## tbp82

For those questioning Reigns promo ability did you ever see any of his heel promos in FCW/NXT where he was doing The Boss Gimmick and then The Througbred Gimmick he should potential as a cocky heel.

Rollins has the high flying ability to be a Jeff Hardy type. I think that is easy to see.

Ambrose has a lot Roddy Piper/Brian Pillman qualities in him. I know he is way overrated by most on this board. But, he does have potential to be in main events. I don't think he will ever come close to Hogan/Rock levels but he could be on that CM Punk level.


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Sorry, I'm with Tyrion. Rollins pretty much tries to rephrase everything Ambrose has said and does it worse, partly because his tone and accent suck. Literally, the guy spews out a bunch of phrases, hoping to sound smart but it fails.
> 
> The Big Show has range, emotion. He's underrated on the stick. He's a versatile talker that Rollins will need years to overcome. Material means nothing if you can't deliver. That's why people cast the DiCaprio's and the Damon's of the world in films. That guy from Twitlight could probably read the same script as the other two but he sure as hell couldn't deliver.


Big Show definitely has some range but definitely not as much as Rollins has shown in the past couple weeks and I really don't know what to tell you, other than I guess we're just going to disagree on it. The fact that you're using an example and comparing Rollins to Robert Pattinson is a perfect example of giving zero credit. I said in my initial post that Big Show has good delivery but it's certainly not at the standard that Rollins has been showing us recently. I don't know how anyone can denounce and/or ignore Rollins' RANGE, EMOTION, AND DELIVERY, all because they dislike his accent and voice fpalm. The Hardy's were pretty terrible with their accents and voices but they had horrible delivery which cemented that failure, whilst Rollins has certainly proved to had great delivery ever since this storyline began.



> Even Reigns, who says the exact same thing everytime has better delivery on the mic. Rollins is like Morrison, that is he's good on occasion, but generally falls flat.


That's just a straight up bias. He DOES NOT fall flat, and the fact you big up Reigns in the same sentence is quite ridiculous. Now I will admit that Reigns has done MUCH better than what he gave us in his generic heel 1078 thoroughbread gimmick in NXT, but there definitely is a reason he talks the least in the group and it's not this bullshit about being a "silent muscle".



> As for Ohno and Barrett, well tough luck to Ohno. He kinda sucks right now and Barrett hasn't even been gven a chance to get his character across. Its first come first serve in the WWE. Barrett is on the main roster so he has far more right than Ohno.
> 
> He's gotten better but he's still not as good as the other two. He can't deliver his lines like the other two can. Keep on an open mind? Why not keep an open mind on Show or Reigns? Everyone is quick enough to shoot them down.


He may be turning in work right now that he really should be better than, but that DOES NOT allow Barrett to have more right than the guy who came up with the gimmick and finisher choice and has been in WWE's OWN system for a year now. Barrett should simply know better and not even do that.


----------



## kendoo

Asenath said:


> I _think_ the WWE is trying to make this into a career defining rivalry. But, like I said way back in the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut thread all those months ago, you can't have a feud with The Ryback. It's like having a grudge against a John Deere tractor. He's an inanimate object, basically.


 if anything it will be a career killing rivalry for the ryback if it already wasn't killed the first time round


----------



## Asenath

kendoo said:


> if anything it will be a career killing rivalry for the ryback if it already wasn't killed the first time round


In my fantasy land interpretation of wrestling, Ryback was only built up so far so that The Shield can take him down. I doubt this was the thinking, though.


----------



## kendoo

Asenath said:


> In my fantasy land interpretation of wrestling, Ryback was only built up so far so that The Shield can take him down. I doubt this was the thinking, though.


That's why team ryback will win at wrestlemania unfortunately, one more defeat and hewil be the Next Dr death Steve williams a complete joke


----------



## Itami

Ok that was way too fucking short...

But tomorrow's SD taping is gonna be in Dean's hometown. : He/they better be there.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Ok that was way too fucking short...
> 
> But tomorrow's SD taping is gonna be in Dean's hometown. : He/they better be there.


Agreed.

And I'm sure there will be some segment now that we know the official match is with Big Show.

I'm thinking Show will call out Orton and Sheamus and beg to be on the team, then the Shield candid camera. Later on in the night during Show's match the Shield come and beat him down, but Sheamus and Orton make the save.

I'd love to see some more live mic, but I'm not that lucky.


----------



## ted316

Ryback away from the shield so now the Shield have beaten Cena, Sheamus, Ryback, Kane and Daniel Bryan but it's the big slow who is meant to stop them?

No surprise in the line up but I hope we get Shield win at WM, Ryback beats Henry setting up a match post WM where Ryback will probably get his win. From there I want Shield to go after tag titles!


----------



## Little Mac

I guess they figured out that 3 people isn't that many people.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Some of you guys seriously care about Ryback? Well I don't.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> Big Show definitely has some range but definitely not as much as Rollins has shown in the past couple weeks and I really don't know what to tell you, other than I guess we're just going to disagree on it. The fact that you're using an example and comparing Rollins to Robert Pattinson is a perfect example of giving zero credit. I said in my initial post that Big Show has good delivery but it's certainly not at the standard that Rollins has been showing us recently. I don't know how anyone can denounce and/or ignore Rollins' RANGE, EMOTION, AND DELIVERY, all because they dislike his accent and voice fpalm. The Hardy's were pretty terrible with their accents and voices but they had horrible delivery which cemented that failure, whilst Rollins has certainly proved to had great delivery ever since this storyline began.


You're not serious? With the very little promo work Rollins has done, most of it pre-taped, how on Earth can you say he's better than the Big Show? You even said easily. This is bias. No logic or reason, just pure bias.

Is Rollins spontaneous? Can he go out into the ring in front of a crowd and hold their attention for ten minutes by just speaking and not standing around and looking pretty? Can he implemeny comedy? Can he play a face just as well as he can a heel? Can he pour emotion into his promos? I know for a fact that the Big Show can do all of what I listed.

You would have been served saying that Rollins had potential. He's cleary not better right now. He doesn't have emotion, he comes across as an angry chipmunk, and other than his rehashed, rehearsed, and redundant Shield promos we have zero evidence he even has promise in other promo forms.




> That's just a straight up bias. He DOES NOT fall flat, and the fact you big up Reigns in the same sentence is quite ridiculous. Now I will admit that Reigns has done MUCH better than what he gave us in his generic heel 1078 thoroughbread gimmick in NXT, but there definitely is a reason he talks the least in the group and it's not this bullshit about being a "silent muscle".


Of course its becase he's silent muscle! You didn't have Nash talk over Micheals or Anderson speak for Windham and Flair because part of the intrigue is this powerhouse who doesn't talk even if they have impressive promo ability. He ends the promos and he holds his own during the live ones. He's being presented as the enforcer, its plain as day, and enforcer's generally talk less.

Also, how can you call Reigns on NXT generic when Rollins was playing Generic babyface #1374? 



> He may be turning in work right now that he really should be better than, but that DOES NOT allow Barrett to have more right than the guy who came up with the gimmick and finisher choice and has been in WWE's OWN system for a year now. Barrett should simply know better and not even do that.


So Barrett shouldn't come up with a street fighter fighter character because some glorified, failing, trainee can't perform? First of all, the gimmicks are different, and Ohno wasn't even playing a tough guy on the indies. The only thing they have in common is the elbow.

Ohno's been using it for years? So what? If he bothered to earn a contract earlier then he might have claim, but he didn't, so Barrett gets it. First come first serve. You don't see Stan Hansen lariating JBL into oblivion for 'stealing' the badass ******* character.


----------



## Aynjehl

1) I need these guys to be on my tv more.
2) I don't like that it looks like they are afraid of the team of Orton/Sheamus/Show.
3) I'm starting to get depressed over the idea of them losing at WM.
4) I really, really, really don't like Randy Orton.


----------



## Aynjehl

5) Oh. And this link contains spoilers, so be warned. http://www.examiner.com/article/spoilers-for-wwe-friday-night-smackdown-the-shield-meets-their-match


----------



## Hennessey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Some of you guys seriously care about Ryback? Well I don't.


Nobody cares.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'm guessing Ryback will get a win over the Shield at some point, but right it's best for both to just stay away from each other.


----------



## Da Silva

Sparta101 said:


> Nobody cares.


Especially about Ryback.


Boooooooring.


----------



## Deadpoolite

Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but how would you guys feel about The Shield winning the MITB match? Good idea or is it too soon?

I feel it'd be perfect for them. It'd be better if they won the wwe title contract as they're probably the only credible threat to super Cena, other than Lesnar.


----------



## Pampero Firpo

*Do you think Big Show will join the shield?*

Do you think Big Show will join the shield mid match and all four will pound on Sheamus and Orton?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Do you think Big Show will join the shield?*

They need to powerbomb him off the ramp and end his carrer(kayfabe). Big Show is only good on the mic(he always was), but he became a 7 feet tall skinny fatass..


----------



## jbright727

*Re: Do you think Big Show will join the shield?*

I think their going to play up that Orton and Sheamus can't trust Big Show and then it turns out that Orton turns on those two and cost them the match against the Shield.


----------



## leobeast

*Re: Do you think Big Show will join the shield?*

Hope not. Show will drag them down. Besides, I think Orton's the one turning heel, but I don't think he'll join the Shield either.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Do you think Big Show will join the shield?*

They're maki it seem like Show can't be trusted and then Orton turns heel. He probably won't join the Shield but he will cost the match.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Think will be a bluff making out that big show cant be trusted but will be orton or sheamus that costs them the match (not joining shield)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itami

Aynjehl said:


> 1) I need these guys to be on my tv more.
> 2) I don't like that it looks like they are afraid of the team of Orton/Sheamus/Show.
> 3) I'm starting to get depressed over the idea of them losing at WM.
> 4) I really, really, really don't like Randy Orton.


The idea was that Show's a threat and a good replacement for Ryback.

And, considering Sheamus and Show both won their matches at last years's WM, there's a good chance they will lose this time (since it won't hurt them that much), especially with Orton's heel turn being rumored. Orton lost his match last year, and losing this year too could be a good reason to blame his team for it etc etc

That being said, I'm not gonna get my hopes up too much. That usually works against me.


----------



## Asenath

How is The Shield thread on Page 3? What is this even?

So, someone in another thread suggested Ambrose might step up as top heel when Punk goes on his vacation. I'm not for The Shield breaking up, but if they could be given more to do - more matches, more mic time - I think they could be an excellent replacement for the little dab of time Punk's going to be resting up.


----------



## Bushmaster

I wish there was a way Ambrose or Rollins could somewhat be elevated as singles guys but still have the Shield be together. I just don't want a break up anytime soon but me and everyone else might get tired of 6 man tag matches no matter how awesome they are. Having no one in the group as a clear cut leader is what makes it tough.


----------



## ted316

Asenath said:


> So, someone in another thread suggested Ambrose might step up as top heel when Punk goes on his vacation. I'm not for The Shield breaking up, but if they could be given more to do - more matches, more mic time - I think they could be an excellent replacement for the little dab of time Punk's going to be resting up.


I think after WM we are going to see them do a lot more singles matches which will allow them to showcase their personalities a little better. For now I'd like them to have each others backs even if not teamed up but would love the Rollins/ Ambrose feud to be done at a big stage.


----------



## Asenath

ted316 said:


> I think after WM we are going to see them do a lot more singles matches which will allow them to showcase their personalities a little better. For now I'd like them to have each others backs even if not teamed up but would love the Rollins/ Ambrose feud to be done at a big stage.


They have a whole year before WM 30, when maybe Rollins & Ambrose can feud over principles and honor and IC belt or something. Poor Reigns. What's he going to do without his buddies? Sadface.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Asenath said:


> They have a whole year before WM 30, when maybe Rollins & Ambrose can feud over principles and honor and IC belt or something. Poor Reigns. What's he going to do without his buddies? Sadface.


Um, I have no idea, maybe get pushed higher and become the main event main stay he was destined to be. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Asenath

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Um, I have no idea, maybe get pushed higher and become the main event main stay he was destined to be. Just throwing it out there.


I'm not saying that Reigns won't, eventually, hit the higher ranks. He's got upside for days. But he's only been wrestling two years in total. He hasn't developed the skillset for it, the way the other two have over the past 10 years of wrestling. 

He's good. He's better than most of the odious big men the WWE tries to inflict on us. But he's got growing up to do yet.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Asenath said:


> I'm not saying that Reigns won't, eventually, hit the higher ranks. He's got upside for days. But he's only been wrestling two years in total. He hasn't developed the skillset for it, the way the other two have over the past 10 years of wrestling.
> 
> He's good. He's better than most of the odious big men the WWE tries to inflict on us. But he's got growing up to do yet.


I agree. (Y)


----------



## Asenath

Impromptu Roman Reigns hair appreciation post:


----------



## ted316

Asenath said:


> They have a whole year before WM 30, when maybe Rollins & Ambrose can feud over principles and honor and IC belt or something. Poor Reigns. What's he going to do without his buddies? Sadface.


Could always be Rollins turning face after the sudden realization that they weren't after justice at all it was just beating people up. Then Ambrose and Reigns could stick together until Reigns is more established. 

I'm torn between wanting to re-visit the Ambrose/ Rollins feud but on a much bigger stage like at WM30 as you said for a mid card title or having them doing singles matches but still fighting occasionally as a team.


----------



## donkshow

I don't see why they can't have singles matches? Just have the other two at ringside constantly. Put the tag titles on a pair and the IC on the other. Helps them get into their own programs while still being relevant as a group.


----------



## Amber B

donkshow said:


> I don't see why they can't have singles matches? Just have the other two at ringside constantly. Put the tag titles on a pair and the IC on the other. Helps them get into their own programs while still being relevant as a group.


I don't know why either and it certainly would be better than what we're getting at Mania. 

After Mania, their intentions, characters, roles, quirks, etc have to be fleshed out. While they're all being viewed as equal to the other, I can't get into another six man match with the same damn opponents.


----------



## truk83

*Raw needs Ambrose*

I realize the state of the WWE being in this PG era, but I truly feel a guy like Dean could work the crowd in this PG with no little to no problem at all. This isn't a Shield thread, and it's more of a Raw needs Ambrose thread. I feel as though the WWE have put themselves in an awkward position because it's going to be somewhat difficult finding a reason to split them up. That's the only real positive thing I can say about them, they are cohesive. Other than that I really feel like Ambrose on his own could really spark more interest than The Shield currently have drawn from many marks. Dean has talent, and boy would I love for him to just show up on Raw in street clothes, and address his position with the company. Basically leave The Shield, and then beat the shit out of both men without any mercy. Truly make his mark as a lone wolf, and the next big thing in the WWE.

Right now in The Shield he is getting tv exposure, but his character is hardly being represented. We get very little of this guy in general, and in fact all three. His over all talents are gross being wasted every week right now, and I don't care how popular you all think The Shield actually is. Raw's ratings have been shit. You don't have to be a fan of this guy to realize that his upside is through the roof. He has it. Creatively it was a good move in the WWE's eyes to debut him with The Shield. I may not like The Shield, but even I will admit that the exposure has only helped him gain ground in the WWE. At this point I truly feel like he can break from this angle, and become his own thing. He is a star folks.


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

He'll definitely get his chance. The slow build is what we need. After the Shield has their own storyline break up then we'll get to see who takes off.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Patience is a virtue. All three of these guys will get their fair shot, because all three were VERY carefully selected for this group and this angle.

Ambrose is the scheming, unstable villain cut from the same cloth as Brian Pillman and bits of Steve Austin.
Reigns is the handsome muscleman, sort of a cross between Batista and The Rock.
Rollins is the handsome, offbeat daredevil similar to Jeff Hardy.

In many ways, The Shield is sort of the anti-Nexus: instead of picking a huge crop of rookies and sticking them all together, hoping a few out of the eight (and eventually 11) would work, they carefully hand-picked three guys that each had a viable singles career in their future. That's why it's working, and that's why they're winning again and again; for once, I have to hope and believe (in the Shield), WWE is in it for the long haul with these guys.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

RAW needs a complete change when it comes to everything.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

It's Clear that after Rock leaves, Cena won't have any Contenders for the Title besides someone in the Shield. Big Show is Turning Face, and Orton is a Mid Carder. The Shield are the only guys that make sense, but who would they have face Cena? They Can't do a 6-Man for the belt, well they could but it would be lame. If they put 1 guy against Cena, it would make the rest of the group look inferior. 

And with WWE not building any heels up in the last 2 years aside from Punk(Which they Can't go back to that feud ALREADY), and Shield, who else is left to Feud with Cena?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

But but but Rock said he wasnt leaving???!?!

I think Punk / Brock/ Bryan / Orton / Del Rio / Sheamus are more likely to get turns and shots before the shield does at this point, even a heel ryback.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*



wkdsoul said:


> But but but Rock said he wasnt leaving???!?!
> 
> I think Punk / Brock/ Bryan / Orton / Del Rio / Sheamus are more likely to get turns and shots before the shield does at this point, even a heel ryback.


Del Rio and Sheamus are Faces that won't be turned heel. Bryan is a comedy jobber. Brock is more Part time than Rock, and Punk just had a big feud with Cena late last year, the can't go back to it already.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Raw doesn't need a sort of a saviour, they need to change the whole product.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*



SteenIsGod said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus are Faces that won't be turned heel. Bryan is a comedy jobber. Brock is more Part time than Rock, and Punk just had a big feud with Cena late last year, the can't go back to it already.


They can, you seen the shite they are putting out, wouldn't surprise me if they throw Big Show at him again. lol


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

Yeah your actting like they "cant do this" they can do what ever they want


It wont be the sheild, maybe a dolph ziglar, or heck mark henery


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Ambrose will get his time I have no doubts about that, but honestly Ambrose brings the same amount of unpredictability and unstableness to the table that Punk does when he's at his best. It's really all about WWE _allowing_ it to happen though. Until they loosen the grip on not crossing the PG line too much, no wrestler will be able to shift the needle in a way like Stone Cold did on his rise to greatness.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

It will be Cena vs a heel (sadly) Ryback.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

As of now, if you believe the rumors, there is no top heel after Wrestlemania to challenge Cena. Punk is taking time off, Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Del Rio, Big Show(?) are all faces. Swagger doesn't belong in the ME, The Shield don't need to be fed to Cena, and who knows what they'll do with Henry. Brock will probably leave for a bit after WM and same with the Rock.


----------



## andromeda_1979

*Re: How Will The Shield Be Worked in to the WWE Title Program after Rock Leaves?*

Cena will be fed to big e Langston naked knee caps


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Don't rush it. The Shield are great right now and you can see the huge potential for all three of them. They'll go their separate ways at some point and hopefully then we'll see more of Ambrose's deranged, unstable character.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Ambrose will definitely get a chance with the ball, the WWE lacks severely in the promo department. To be honest, the Shield is one of the few things that the WWE has done well, they still should've let Ryback get a win over them at mania though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

wwe is building all 3 up very well and all 3 will get huge pushes once they part ways.

but it's evident that ambrose will have the brightest future, he's the one in the middle starting and ending promos


----------



## Hera

Spoiler: Hunter loves him some Shield



@TripleH 
Shield run roughshod on @WWENXT tonight @FullSail 












:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## steorswe

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

From what I've seen of him, dean ambrose does not seem to be the godlike wrestler that everyone on here seems to think.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*



steorswe said:


> From what I've seen of him, dean ambrose does not seem to be the godlike wrestler that everyone on here seems to think.


nobody ever claimed him to be one, although he sells like a champ and throws a cool lariat


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

Soooo anybody else expecting ambrose to get cheered when he goes fully insane?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*



WTF352 said:


> Soooo anybody else expecting ambrose to get cheered when he goes fully insane?


i'm sure he'll get a huge pop(rollins too) at mania, new york knows their wrestling


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

I wasn't aware of his work prior to The Sheild but I like this guy. He has a unique look and a certain "it" factor. In fact, I'm starting to see it in all 3.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

The only wrestler that could ever save WWE at this point is somebody like Shane or Austin taking over internally.


----------



## Itami

Here are more photos :mark:

So much spoilers for 3rd April....

http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=1159

: 


HHH seems to be behind all of this. <3


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

It'll happen in due time.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*

*I've yet to see anything from Ambrose. Everybody are so high on him but I just don't see anything special in him, at least that's my opinion. And ya, I've taken my time to watch his promos and matches before the WWE and during his run in FCW.

Now Roman Reigns is the one I believe will be a huge superstar in the coming years. He's young, big, looks like a main eventer and just have that special something IMO. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose is in Daniel Bryan's spot 2-3 years from now and Reigns are winning world titles.*


----------



## Stroker Ace

I really wanna know what the deal is with Ambrose and his tongue.

I personally have no problem with it AT ALL, but after watching him all this time I've noticed he does this both in and out of the ring.

Just curious.


----------



## SJP

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm sure he'll get a huge pop(rollins too) at mania, new york knows their wrestling


This is the thing right...New York represents what the majority of real wrestling fans world-wide are thinking...they are thinking for the "product as a whole", and generally whatever the debate may be face/heel/storyline/political, they are right.

To the OP, Ambrose does deserve a push as an individual, as do the others, but for now, keep them as a dominant team...and then split the pack. To be honest the WWE is currently D- grade at coming up with consistent and believable storylines, so your Ambrose is better off where he is at the moment. Because he will be buried.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*



YunisTaker said:


> *I've yet to see anything from Ambrose. Everybody are so high on him but I just don't see anything special in him, at least that's my opinion. And ya, I've taken my time to watch his promos and matches before the WWE and during his run in FCW.
> 
> Now Roman Reigns is the one I believe will be a huge superstar in the coming years. He's young, big, looks like a main eventer and just have that special something IMO. I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose is in Daniel Bryan's spot 2-3 years from now and Reigns are winning world titles.*


Totally agree 100 percent. Ambrose fans are more markout happy than Matt Striker. Just look at how much they markgasmed at him saying "nope". Give me a fucking break. I really can't take him seriously and question weither or not casuals do. My dad watched a Shield segment with me (he never watches), all he did was laugh and roll his eyes at Dean's "flamboyance" and that he "tries too hard to be intimidating". Didn't say much about Seth, but Romans was "the guy to watch". His exact words.

He's right, you all can say how Dean's the center of focus all you want, it's clear Reigns is. He comes to the ring by himself while Dean and Seth come together. He's also the one barking out orders to the others. The guy comes off as the most legit of the 3.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Shield is by far the best thing going in WWE today. But I'd be lying if I told you I'm not counting down the days until Rollins goes on his own and becomes a breakout star.


----------



## Kazzenn

*Re: Raw needs Ambrose...*



floyd2386 said:


> Totally agree 100 percent. Ambrose fans are more markout happy than Matt Striker. Just look at how much they markgasmed at him saying "nope". Give me a fucking break. I really can't take him seriously and question weither or not casuals do. My dad watched a Shield segment with me (he never watches), all he did was laugh and roll his eyes at Dean's "flamboyance" and that he "tries too hard to be intimidating". Didn't say much about Seth, but Romans was "the guy to watch". His exact words.
> 
> He's right, you all can say how Dean's the center of focus all you want, it's clear Reigns is. He comes to the ring by himself while Dean and Seth come together. He's also the one barking out orders to the others. The guy comes off as the most legit of the 3.


Or, and I know this is a shock, all 3 are the center of attention because they each take the spotlight in a different way. No matter how many times its been posted that there is no fucking center of attention. It isn't Ambrose, it isn't Rollins and it isn't Reigns, it is all 3 of them.

Although I do agree the marks get a little too excited, let people get happy for whatever. Dictating when people should and shouldn't mark out and be excited is simply dumb.


----------



## SJP

Let them play it out, but tbh I would be disappointed if Reigns was the one to develop out of the three. He typifies the WWE product today.


----------



## Kazzenn

SJP said:


> Let them play it out, but tbh I would be disappointed if Reigns was the one to develop out of the three. He typifies the WWE product today.


I hope all 3 get to the top personally, if it is only one of them I would be disappointed and consider this whole angle a failure.


----------



## Amber B

iDogBea said:


> I really wanna know what the deal is with Ambrose and his tongue.
> 
> I personally have no problem with it AT ALL, but after watching him all this time I've noticed he does this both in and out of the ring.
> 
> Just curious.


Probably from all the damn tobacco he chews. 



floyd2386 said:


> Totally agree 100 percent. Ambrose fans are more markout happy than Matt Striker. Just look at how much they markgasmed at him saying "nope". Give me a fucking break. I really can't take him seriously and question weither or not casuals do. My dad watched a Shield segment with me (he never watches), all he did was laugh and roll his eyes at Dean's "flamboyance" and that he "tries too hard to be intimidating". Didn't say much about Seth, but Romans was "the guy to watch". His exact words.
> 
> He's right, you all can say how Dean's the center of focus all you want, it's clear Reigns is. He comes to the ring by himself while Dean and Seth come together. *He's also the one barking out orders to the others.* The guy comes off as the most legit of the 3.


Well that isn't true at all but he will get the mega push first out of the three of them.
I still don't get why people lose their shit over Ambrose's "nope" thing but he's such an animated character (and always has been) that everything he does is praised to death. He's someone that you will either really like or cannot fucking stand because he's too much. That's just how it is with him.


----------



## SJP

Amber B said:


> Probably from all the damn tobacco he chews.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that isn't true at all but he will get the mega push first out of the three of them.
> I still don't get why people lose their shit over Ambrose's "nope" thing but he's such an animated character (and always has been) that everything he does is praised to death. He's someone that you will either really like or cannot fucking stand because he's too much. That's just how it is with him.


I also hate how Ambrose is sucked on. 

But all three of these deserve a push, but I am scared because WWE today will simply not have enough intelligence to do that. They will push one, and they will push the most good looking and muscle-bound guy...which happens to be Reigns. Ambrose brings a joker-like character to WWE, seen it in TNA...piss off, in WWE it is new and awesome.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

Rollins is the best.


----------



## Amber B

SJP said:


> I also hate how Ambrose is sucked on.
> 
> But all three of these deserve a push, but I am scared because WWE today will simply not have enough intelligence to do that. They will push one, and they will push the most good looking and muscle-bound guy...which happens to be Reigns. Ambrose brings a joker-like character to WWE, seen it in TNA...piss off, in WWE it is new and awesome.



He's far more of an ECW storyteller than Joker..and I still don't get the comparisons. In order for Ambrose to really succeed, they can't have such a tight leash on him. I don't even think he would respond well to such a super tight leash. If he can somehow find a happy medium between bat shit crazy, mind games, mommy issues Moxley and arrogant, trolling, misogynist (without the implied woman beating) Moxley, he'll be good. 

I should pat myself on the back for not touching the "sucked on" part.


----------



## SJP

Amber B said:


> He's far more of an ECW storyteller than Joker..and I still don't get the comparisons. In order for Ambrose to really succeed, they can't have such a tight leash on him. I don't even think he would respond well to such a super tight leash. If he can somehow find a happy medium between bat shit crazy, mind games, mommy issues Moxley and arrogant, trolling, misogynist (without the implied woman beating) Moxley, he'll be good.
> 
> I should pat myself on the back for not touching the "sucked on" part.


There is obviously no said tight leash on Ambrose, he is being his WWE self...which does resemble joker and a none-caring badass who could not give too shits about anyone and has no allies. I do think the WWE universe or lets say "typical crowd" don't get him because he is too clever and too adult, and he is simply not John Cena.


----------



## NeyNey

*Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Shield... 
...they are added to the SmackDown WrestleMania Revenge Tour in Germany. 
If that is really true and I don't just hallucinate..

...there is nothing in the world that can stop me from ripping a wisp of hair from Ambrose chest and put it in an amulet which I'll wear for the rest of my life.

SO MUCH WIN!!! SHIELD!!!! BAH GAWD!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Ok a question for all Dean Ambrose fans in here why does he put his arms up when he walks down the arena stairs??? ive noticed him do this alot yet the other two dont do that


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> *Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Shield...
> ...they are added to the SmackDown WrestleMania Revenge Tour in Germany.
> If that is really true and I don't just hallucinate..
> 
> ...there is nothing in the world that can stop me from ripping a wisp of hair from Ambrose chest and put it in an amulet which I'll wear for the rest of my life.
> 
> SO MUCH WIN!!! SHIELD!!!! BAH GAWD!!!!!


Nothing stopping you except those layers upon layers of clothes he likes to wear.

Fucking tease, man.


----------



## NeyNey

iDogBea said:


> Nothing stopping you except those layers upon layers of clothes he likes to wear.
> 
> Fucking tease, man.


NOTHING!!!! :bully


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> NOTHING!!!! :bully


LOL, hey if you can get him out of all that I wanna see pics. Just saying it will be tough and be weary of Seth and Roman.

I do hope you get to see them though.


----------



## NeyNey

iDogBea said:


> LOL, hey if you can get him out of all that I wanna see pics. Just saying it will be tough and be weary of Seth and Rollin.


In reality, I'll just faint. :rock


----------



## Chad Allen

I think we all can agree that ambrose is overrated as shit but....still has talent.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

WTF352 said:


> I think we all can agree that ambrose is overrated as shit but....still has talent.


It's hard not be be overrated when people are hyping the man before he even debuted, calling him the next Piper, Pillman, someone people were stupid enough to say Austin...

But yes, he's a very talented man. Not sold on his wrestling, and I don't think he's God on the mic, but what I am seeing right now I like.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

they remind me of a mini nexus or the corre


----------



## imthemountie

What are the chances of Orton joining the shield at WM? I haven't followed the threads or rumors much other than the general Orton heel turn upcoming talk, but I get the feeling he turns at WM. Show/Sheamus/Orton to me is being made to look unstoppable so it seems a turn is the only way to put the shield over.


----------



## Jendo

Anyone else like to see The Shield vs DX, or is it the childhood fan in me coming out?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

imthemountie said:


> What are the chances of Orton joining the shield at WM?


They don't need anyone else. Especially a fuck-effort guy like Orton.



Jendo said:


> Anyone else like to see The Shield vs DX, or is it the childhood fan in me coming out?


Maybe 15 years ago. Now, they need to be wrestling real competitors, not wrestling grandpas.


----------



## Stroker Ace

We need to find a way to occupy our time in this thread so that we don't have to discuss the word combinations of "Orton, Shield, joining, teaming, new member" ANYMORE.



WTF352 said:


> *I think we all can agree that ambrose is overrated as shit* but....still has talent.


Not agreeing with that.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

So has Roman emerged as the "leader" of the Shield? I'm starting to think so. There are a few things that single him out. For one, he always enters alone. I also noticed the subtlety of Rollins and Ambrose bumping fists while Reigns always places his fist on top of theirs in a hammering position. Also, the last two or three times that the Shield encountered BOS Roman seemed to be the one coordinating whether they should advance or pull back. 
Dean still gets four times as much mic time as him and Rollins twice as much. I see Dean as the speaker of the group but Roman definitely seems to be the "commander in chief" or the ground chief at least.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> So has Roman emerged as the "leader" of the Shield? I'm starting to think so. There are a few things that single him out. For one, he always enters alone. I also noticed the subtlety of Rollins and Ambrose bumping fists while Reigns always places his fist on top of theirs in a hammering position. Also, the last two or three times that the Shield encountered BOS Roman seemed to be the one coordinating whether they should advance or pull back.
> Dean still gets four times as much mic time as him and Rollins twice as much. I see Dean as the speaker of the group but Roman definitely seems to be the "commander in chief" or the ground chief at least.


They each take turns giving out orders.

For example this past SD, Seth was the one telling them to hurry and get to the ring and then telling them to leave when they couldn't attack.


----------



## SJP

Roman Reigns is currently the weakest of the group, what on earth are you guys talking about? he is clearly the one who has been left behind.


----------



## imthemountie

iDogBea said:


> We need to find a way to occupy our time in this thread so that we don't have to discuss the word combinations of "Orton, Shield, joining, teaming, new member" ANYMORE.


Orton Shield joining teaming new member ANYMORE


----------



## THANOS

SJP said:


> Roman Reigns is currently the weakest of the group, what on earth are you guys talking about? he is clearly the one who has been left behind.


He's the weakest one for sure when it comes to talent, but I would never say he's being left behind. If you asked me how he'd do among the other two before their debut I would say not well, but here we are several months later and he's hanging with them very well. Both Reigns and Rollins have improved tremendously since this storyline began and it's very fun to watch.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

SJP said:


> Roman Reigns is currently the weakest of the group, what on earth are you guys talking about? he is clearly the one who has been left behind.


I'd say Rollins has the dimmest star just about. But to say any of them have been left behind by the other two.... Especially with how much Roman has improved and how much more likely he is to break out before either of them.... You must nit actually WWE.


----------



## SJP

Oh of course Reigns will make it to the top (added because of his muscle ect). I knew that. But Atm, I am suggesting that in The Shield Roman Reigns is by far the guy who lurks in the background. He has all the muscle, but has nothing else yet. The others rise above him.


----------



## Bushmaster

SJP said:


> Roman Reigns is currently the weakest of the group, what on earth are you guys talking about? he is clearly the one who has been left behind.


Why are you in the red. With this post I wish I could get you green lol. I've always been amazed how ppl rate Roman so highly when he is easily the weakest in the ring and on the mic. Guess them spears really really impress many. 
I've always ranked it Dean,Seth then Roman. He doesn't suck cuz I'd take him over Ryback any day but he still need a lot of work unless he will be a similar character to Ryback in the future.

I don't think there is a clear cut leader, they are what the Corre said they were. A team with no leader who work together better than everyone else. Hope the Shield last a long long time.


----------



## Itami

Having a leader goes against them being equals and being a true unit. That's one of the reasons most factions failed - when there was more attention on one member than the rest. It's also great how none of them were known to the WWE audience before debuting as Shield. (unlike when Punk managed New Nexus.) They came at the same time and are treated equally.


----------



## SJP

They have got all of this wrong, they all need to speak out, and dominate. The shield needs to dominate whether I am making any sense or not lol.


----------



## Dat_Tazz

*Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Does anyone see either Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns as a future World Champion or is the WWE just going to ruin them?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Reigns is a lock, Ambrose will be but I won't guarantee it...but he will. Rollins won't, midcard babyface at best.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Roman Reigns


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Roman will be a multiple time WWE champion

Ambrose will win the world heavyweight title a couple of times but never the WWE title

Rollins won't get farther than the tag titles.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Reigns has the best chance out of the three. Ambrose will most likely win it. I can see Rollins winning the WHC but not the WWE title.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

I see Roman Reigns for sure. That dude has main eventer written all over him.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Reigns is the only one with WWE title potential, but we could see the other two get the WHC.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Roman Reigns will likely win it. Multiple time WWE and/or World Heavyweight champion. The guy has 'It'. 

Ambrose has a high chance of winning one of the top two. I think he will at some point. Multiple, short title reigns. 

Seth Rollins will likely be the last to win one and there's always a chance he never will. I think he'll get a reward title reign or if he somehow manages to get himself over to a high degree he'll get a title run, but likely a World Heavyweight title run and most likely just one or two at the most.


----------



## VINT

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Roman Reigns looks great as a wrestler and as a future champion, I kinda see him being a WHC guy than a WWE guy. I see Rollins as WWE Champ, Ambrose too.

Reigns gon' break that 434 day reign


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

If the Rock puts over Reigns as being the next guy and mentions him as his cousin on TV, i could see Reigns getting multiple world title runs.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

Rollins will. He's the only one I'm sure of. Hes got that Jeff Hardy like appeal and hes not afraid to take risks. He can also talk and wrestle well. What more would you want? This guy was ROH Champion like Punk and Bryan. He's going places.


----------



## x78

*Re: Is anyone from the Shield going to eventually be a WWE champion?*

They all are, and I wouldn't be surprised if two of them main-event WM against each other.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is anyone else digging their nicknames "the hounds of justice"? I think it's badass! :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Heavenly Invader said:


> Is anyone else digging their nicknames "the hounds of justice"? I think it's badass! :mark:


It makes Cole tolerable for two seconds after every time he says it.


----------



## Asenath

It is way too soon to tell on Reigns. He's still green, and he's been wrestling about two minutes compared to the other guys. He's great for his level of inexperience, but let's not start making those bedazzled sideplates for him just yet.


----------



## kendoo

after wrestlemania this will be the biggest year in wrestling for all 3 of them, especially story wise i hope they have a good say on what they want to do


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Yes,totally agree with the above posters,Roman Reigns-The Man!


----------



## SHUDEYE

Why does no one hold Rollins in as high regard as the other two?


----------



## Lennon

I think all 3 of these guys have amazing potential. It's just great to see some new faces around, and ones which are actually entertaining.

Ambrose is my personal favourite (yeah, I'm a mic skills guy) but I would honestly rather see any of the 3 in the spotlight over the likes of Cena, Sheamus, Ryback etc.

I see no reason why they can't all go on to have highly successful careers in WWE.


----------



## Chad Allen

By the way i know dean has potential but anyone kinda get a feeling
that he'll be turned into a comedy character? Just look how funny the way he acts,looks,moves he's still great but this thought just poped in my head.


----------



## Hera

WTF352 said:


> By the way i know dean has potential but anyone kinda get a feeling
> that he'll be turned into a comedy character? Just look how funny the way he acts,looks,moves he's still great but this thought just poped in my head.


Considering they are Hunter's project I don't think so.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm a fan of the entire group but I just don't see Rollins as a main eventer. 

His look, wrestling style, and mic skills scream mid card babyface.


----------



## Heel

These guys are fucking stars already. Just the feeling when their music hits and you know shit is about to go down. Really impressed with the mic skills and charisma of both Reigns and Rollins. Obviously we all knew Ambrose was great already, but these two are really excelling. They have to go over at 'Mania.


----------



## Don Conte

They all suck compared to the Aces&Eights.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Don Conte said:


> They all suck compared to the Aces&Eights.


Says the Juventus fan.

I have already prepared several side plates and name plates for Roman Reigns' World title runs. I don't buy the inexperience and green bit. A star is a star.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Don Conte said:


> They all suck compared to the Aces&Eights.


You mean Old Timers on their last run & Mr. Anderson/Wes Briscoe?

Ok.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Roman Reigns is the leader he is the biggest out of the three

Dean Ambrose probably is the weakest even though the IWC says different


----------



## Asenath

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Roman Reigns is the leader he is the biggest out of the three
> 
> Dean Ambrose probably is the weakest even though the IWC says different


----------



## Swarhily

Asenath said:


>


Why do people still respond to her/him.


----------



## kendoo

Don Conte said:


> They all suck compared to the Aces&Eights.


:banplz: lol yeah stay of the drugs


----------



## Asenath

Swarhily said:


> Why do people still respond to her/him.


Because I need an excuse to post from the wealth of gifs I have found over the years.


----------



## dualtamac

Ambrose is the only one who hasn't been given a "signature" move yet. Reigns has the spear, Rollins has the flying knee into the back of the head, Ambrose has, well nothing......the triple powerbomb is all 3 of them. Ambrose does get the most mic time though so maybe he doesn't need a "move" yet.


----------



## Asenath

According to the internets, they go _tanning_ together. I can't. I just. . .If I keep typing, my words will all come out as SQUEEEEE.



>


----------



## fuggenwaggles

^I think that DDT he pulled on Cena could suffice if they allow him to finish a match with it.


----------



## dualtamac

fuggenwaggles said:


> ^I think that DDT he pulled on Cena could suffice if they allow him to finish a match with it.


True, we'll see if he ever wins a match with it.


----------



## Smoogle

Don Conte said:


> They all suck compared to the Aces&Eights.


----------



## Tony Tornado

EYELRAK said:


> Why does no one hold Rollins in as high regard as the other two?


Some people who don't consider themselves smarks think Reigns is the best because of his look and physical build, the more typical smarks like Ambrose because of his verbal abilities and well-crafted persona and that means Rollins is kind of stuck in the middle of the two sides. He's obviously the best worker of the three but he doesn't have the character appeal of Ambrose or the action-movie star look of Reigns. But he'll be every bit as successful (if not more) than the other two, at least in my opinion.


----------



## NeyNey

fuggenwaggles said:


>


:bateman even after the 1000000000 time watching it.


----------



## Smoogle

rollins probably could be a bigger star since he can transition from heel (Maybe not the greatest) to face pretty easily I can't see Ambrose ever becoming a face - Roman Reigns/Rollins have the potential to be megastars unless of course Ambrose becomes some kind of amazing anti hero.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Lol they go tanning together how gay


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

fuggenwaggles said:


> ^I think that DDT he pulled on Cena could suffice if they allow him to finish a match with it.


The one thing I like about Cena is he can really take a DDT.


----------



## Coffey

Isn't that Lita's old finish?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> According to the internets, they go _tanning_ together. I can't. I just. . .If I keep typing, my words will all come out as SQUEEEEE.


That's awesome. Though Reigns has a very natural tan. Not sure what Ambrose and Rollins are hoping to do. They might accidentally up like Christian if they keep that up.

The Miz does a very similar DDT to Ambrose though, and it's nothing more than a signature. If Ambrose busts out the Crossface Chickenwing I will mark out for him. The full version, not the jaw clutch one that Backlund applied to sissies who couldn't take the full move.


----------



## Don Conte

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Says the Juventus fan.
> 
> I have already prepared several side plates and name plates for Roman Reigns' World title runs. I don't buy the inexperience and green bit. A star is a star.


Juventus are in the champions league, were are your team not even in the last 8 pathetic so called champions of England. So don't say "says the Juventus fan." Like Juventus are some shit team in Europe, like the one you support.


----------



## alli

i hate the shield becouse it is just like the nexus was just destroying everyone that are in their way but if they would fight 1on1 mach the couldn do shit the didn´t do shit this past friday against randy orton , shamus and big show the couldn´t do any thing the didn´t have the leverage they cant do anything when they dont have the leverage


----------



## Redix

This stable called the Shield with these 3 guys Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns is one of the best things that happened in years. Hope that they will make it to the top. Can't wait to see their entrance at WrestleMania. They should have something big. Riot squad or they coming from the helicopter would be one of the best entrances in Mania's history.


----------



## kendoo

alli said:


> i hate the shield becouse it is just like the nexus was just destroying everyone that are in their way but if they would fight 1on1 mach the couldn do shit the didn´t do shit this past friday against randy orton , shamus and big show the couldn´t do any thing the didn´t have the leverage they cant do anything when they dont have the leverage


Nexus had maybe 1decent guy in them, the shield are just 3 top class/future superstars who are already superstars soo there nothing alike


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Don Conte said:


> Juventus are in the champions league, were are your team not even in the last 8 pathetic so called champions of England. So don't say "says the Juventus fan." Like Juventus are some shit team in Europe, like the one you support.


I don't want to go off topic but my team wasn't banned and relegated for misconduct and, well let's face it, cheating.

Anyway, I do wonder what the point of that Smackdown ending was. I would have taken a promo rather than that. Although, it was interesting to see Reigns enter with the other two as opposed to him being separate.


----------



## THANOS

alli said:


> i hate the shield becouse it is just like the nexus was just destroying everyone that are in their way but if they would fight 1on1 mach the couldn do shit the didn´t do shit this past friday against randy orton , shamus and big show the couldn´t do any thing the didn´t have the leverage they cant do anything when they dont have the leverage


You do realize that, even in kayfabe terms, they have beaten every team they've faced CLEANLY with evene 3 on 3 odds. They have been presented as, frankly, just a better team then every other one they've faced.

The Nexus had to do 8 on 1 attacks to try and get an upper hand, in kayfabe, yet The Shield do it with even numbers.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> You do realize that, even in kayfabe terms, they have beaten every team they've faced CLEANLY with evene 3 on 3 odds. They have been presented as, frankly, just a better team then every other one they've faced.
> 
> The Nexus had to do 8 on 1 attacks to try and get an upper hand, in kayfabe, yet The Shield do it with even numbers.


They chose the wrong people for the Nexus anyway. Gabriel, Otunga and Slater didn't fit, Tarver was mediocre and Young was out of place and out of his depth. Should have been Barrett, McGillicutty, Ryback, Kaval, Bryan and Kruger. The Nexus had way more momentum going in compared to the Shield but they had all the wrong people, none of them could be booked even remotely as equals to the upper midcard and main event talent save for Barrett. 

Shield is a nice compact unit, each covering the other's strengths and have the benefit of looking like they fit together and strong booking. Their team work is really impressive. Of course, all three men have been called hard workers by Tom Pritchard and other WWE talents so I'm definite they train together, drive together, work out all sorts of spots together and such. Good old fashion working in the gimmick. Today it seems only Ryback follows that.


----------



## alli

THANOS said:


> You do realize that, even in kayfabe terms, they have beaten every team they've faced CLEANLY with evene 3 on 3 odds. They have been presented as, frankly, just a better team then every other one they've faced.
> 
> The Nexus had to do 8 on 1 attacks to try and get an upper hand, in kayfabe, yet The Shield do it with even numbers.


but thei are doing the same thing but they are just 3 on 1 :tyson:kanye2:yodawg


----------



## sbuch

I just watched the segment from Smackdown and my thoughts are this: Orton should turn heel, super bad-ass heel with a beard and shit and join The Shield in their fight of injustice at WrestleMania, otherwise - what's the point of the match? Either The Shield go over in a less than meaningful way or they will get BURIED BURIED BURIED. There has to be a payoff, Orton heel turn is the only thing I can see happening and him trying to play peacemaker during that segment makes me think so. 

Also, I like the way WWE is holding The Shield off after they make their little entrance. Smart booking and it makes me want to see them fight at WrestleMania, inciting me a little to purchase. 
In short, turn Orton heel, he joinsThe Shield and I would personally have him stop talking and let Ambrose be the main mouthpiece.


----------



## Blommen

alli said:


> but thei are doing the same thing but they are just 3 on 1 :tyson:kanye2:yodawg


uh no. It's 3 on 3 and they still win all their matches without cheating. They are infinitely more talented than the Nexus.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Aligning with orton would definitely bump them up to permanent main event status but at the same time I think it would bring down Ortons credibility if he needs 3 others fighting his battles for him. But if they turn him back to bad ass Randy Orton then I'm all for it. Making him the company top heel would be an orton fans dream come true lets just hope they make it happen!!


----------



## Asenath

Look, you've got that backwards. Hitching his wagon to the new hottest stable might be a come-up for Blandy, since maybe their personality might rub off on him. However, having their revolutionary collective hijacked by Orton would be a step down in the world for The Shield. 

1. It would make no sense from a story perspective.
2. They don't need a leader. 
3. It would ruin the all-for-one, one-for-all rookies dynamic.
4. It would harsh my squee.


----------



## nflmike18

none their a joke


----------



## Asenath

nflmike18 said:


> none their a joke


Your grammar is a joke.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Orton as the "voice of reason" this week on SD! is a huge flag that he is indeed turning heel. But I really do hope it has nothing to do with the Shield. 

The Shield will be overcome by the power of Show, until Orton hits his RKO. Double turn. Face turn for Show, heel turn for Orton and the Shield pick the bones for the win. They slither out of the ring with big smiles on their faces as they once again deliver "justice". Orton will move back into the main event again.

Edit: As for the Shield, who knows where they go from there... they are starting to become like Alexander the Great, who weeped when there were no other lands to conquer. 

I guess they move onto the titles, but justice is their goal ... is becoming title holders righting injustice? I guess Rock or Cena being WWE Champion is one and they may have to go after the title...


----------



## Amber B

Coffey said:


> Isn't that Lita's old finish?


It's just a basic kickout DDT.


----------



## jaw2929

Wish they'd just seperate the three into singles wrestlers (or keep Rollins/Reigns a tag team, whatever) so they can showcase the brilliance that is Dean Ambrose already!


----------



## Bushmaster

jaw2929 said:


> Wish they'd just seperate the three into singles wrestlers (or keep Rollins/Reigns a tag team, whatever) so they can showcase the brilliance that is Dean Ambrose already!


If the Shield were jobbers then I would understand but Ambrose is still being showcased a lot as member of the group. Michael Cole does a great job promoting Dean in just about every beatdown, match or promo. I personally hope the Shield stay together for as long as they can because they are that awesome. Stables are always awesome but when a stable is booked and done right we get the Shield and that's greatness whenever they're on tv.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Shield should stay together for a long time, i do think they need a big star to join them to elevate them into top main eventers like hhh did with batista and orton. Cena would be perfect candidate if he turned heel. If.


----------



## truk83

Why not just take the MITB off of Dolph, and have Ambrose cash it in at WM 29? Ambrose is far better than Swagger, and Del Rio.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3


----------



## THANOS

Bearodactyl said:


> Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
> BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
> WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3


LMAO wow this is going to cause an all out brawl in this thread! But after the dust settles who will stand tall? Will it be Asenath, Ney Ney, Itami, or a wild card like Amber?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Bearodactyl said:


> Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
> BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
> WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3


I literally want to faint, this had to come at a time when I am broke as all fuck. God if I could...

Watch a fucking man win this shit. >.<


----------



## Asenath

I find it better for my libido if I don't meet the objects of my inappropriate fascination.


----------



## NeyNey

Bearodactyl said:


> Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
> BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
> WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3











I'm fucking poor right now. 
Well, let's hope they'll do something like that again when Ambrose is Champ. :cody


----------



## theswayzetrain

I am still not buying it I think they are boring the only thing I like is that Dean Ambrose is good on the mic


----------



## Pauly3

I know wwe heights are exaggerated but

Rollins 6'1
Reigns 6'3
Ambrose 6'4

Does this even make sense? Is Ambrose even taller than Reigns?


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> LMAO wow this is going to cause an all out brawl in this thread! But after the dust settles who will stand tall? Will it be Asenath, Ney Ney, Itami, or a wild card like Amber?


Fuck that. I'd rather objectify them at a bar.
I hope it's guy that wins, not because I'd be jealous if it were a girl, but because if it's a hot girl, Ambrose will be pull that creepy/make you slightly uncomfortable charm on her.



Pauly3 said:


> I know wwe heights are exaggerated but
> 
> Rollins 6'1
> Reigns 6'3
> Ambrose 6'4
> 
> Does this even make sense? Is Ambrose even taller than Reigns?


I can't even count how many times this has been discussed in this thread. It's only a 1-2" difference. Ambrose has been billed as that height since the Indies. Ambrose is forever hunched over.


----------



## NeyNey

I watched their EC and RAW match again, 'cause I've watched them just once on a shitty small PB tablet. 
If somebody else is interested:



Spoiler:  



*EC:
*





*RAW:*

The Shield vs Sheamus, Ryback and Chris Jericho

_____________________

TLC 8*D









Good fight, good night.


----------



## TankOfRate

Bearodactyl said:


> Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
> BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
> WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3


THE FUCK

:lmao Do they realize the trouble they are asking for here? I swear to god the Tumblr fangirls will get a hold of this and The Shield will never be seen again.

*Speaking of which*










I am so glad wrestling has eye candy again. Praise be.

But, um, yeah, MATCHES... WRESTLEMANIA....ANGLES... SHODDY BOOKING...... I cannot even lie, I do not give a single fuck about this Road to Wrestlemania. As long as The Shield keep doing whatever it is they're doing on TV, whatevs.

Actually- holy fuck if they align Orton with them... Jeez. I will never understand this obsession with attaching ~*big names*~ to everything. Just let them be the three rogue rookies running roughshed (queen of alliteration, y'all) and let this thing just run its course naturally. No new members, no leaders... for once, it is totally fine the way it is.


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> THE FUCK
> 
> :lmao Do they realize the trouble they are asking for here? I swear to god the Tumblr fangirls will get a hold of this and The Shield will never be seen again.


This is not what I meant when I said the E needed to court the fangirl dollar.


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> This is not what I meant when I said the E needed to court the fangirl dollar.


They really are missing out on a major market here. These chicks are fucking crazy, they should be catering to them more. For example, Reigns v Rollins v Ambrose Wrestlemania 30 mud wrestling match, etc etc. Equal opportunity objectification and all that.


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> They really are missing out on a major market here. These chicks are fucking crazy, they should be catering to them more. For example, Reigns v Rollins v Ambrose Wrestlemania 30 mud wrestling match, etc etc. Equal opportunity objectification and all that.


See, I would just be pleased with more close standing, significant glances, and casual skin on skin contact - either before or after major injury.


----------



## x78

Bearodactyl said:


> Superstars for Sandy Relief Auction has begun! Grab a friend and head behind the scenes of a WWE Live Event with The Shield as your guide! After the tour, lead by Shield members Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, watch the amazing event from great seats.
> BID NOW: http://wwe.me/joOLm
> WWE AUCTION: http://wwe.me/jotiZ
> MORE DETAILS: http://wwe.me/jotn3


I know it's for charity, but WTF is that about? Why would anyone pay $10,000 to dance with Tensai and Brodus Clay, or $5,000 to ride in a car with Zack Ryder?


----------



## Eddie Ray

that sheild tour...omg, i wish...i'd probably end up with a restraining order though :/


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Pauly3 said:


> I know wwe heights are exaggerated but
> 
> Rollins 6'1
> Reigns 6'3
> Ambrose 6'4
> 
> Does this even make sense? Is Ambrose even taller than Reigns?


He just looks hunched over so you can't tell. Besides, Roman's girth makes him look larger anyway.

I'm more impressed that I can have dinner with Bret Hart and attend a Flames game. No way am I spending that kind of money though for that. I get tickets free anyway, and I wouldn't want my dinner with Bret to fail to make his top 1000.

Backstage tour with the Shield? Sounds fun. Those three must get along pretty well. They seem to do a ton of stuff together.


----------



## TankOfRate

x78 said:


> I know it's for charity, but WTF is that about? Why would anyone pay $10,000 to dance with Tensai and Brodus Clay, or $5,000 to ride in a car with Zack Ryder?


You seem to underestimate the fandom you're in.



Asenath said:


> See, I would just be pleased with more close standing, significant glances, and casual skin on skin contact - either before or after major injury.


Good point. They legit have better chemistry than most of the romantic couples the WWE have given us recently. *swoons*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Backstage tour with the Shield? Sounds fun. Those three must get along pretty well. They seem to do a ton of stuff together.


:yum:

I'm sorry.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Backstage tour with the Shield? Sounds fun. Those three must get along pretty well. They seem to do a ton of stuff together.


I'm still sort of hung up on the concept of them all going tanning together.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I wish they would drop the "Rollins. Reigns. Ambrose" thing on their video promos. I mean, I'm sure everybody who has watched the product since Survivor Series knows who they are.


----------



## x78

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I wish they would drop the "Rollins. Reigns. Ambrose" thing on their video promos. I mean, I'm sure everybody who has watched the product since Survivor Series knows who they are.


It's kind of frustrating but a good move IMO, they're trying to put them over as individuals so that they don't become faceless clones like Nexus and will be established names when the group splits up.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

x78 said:


> they're trying to put them over as individuals so that they don't become faceless clones like Nexus and will be established names when the group splits up.


Exactly. ositivity


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> I find it better for my libido if I don't meet the objects of my inappropriate fascination.


Probably not the best idea for me either, but I need an excuse to touch Dean's glorious arms and stare at his even more glorious bum.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Shields comeuppance will probably be at Mania.


----------



## kickhisheadin

Edit: nevermind


----------



## iamnotanugget

Not really sure what's going on in this picture but :bateman nonetheless


----------



## Itami

http://www.tout.com/m/53bk8y?ref=tw16iril

Message from our cuties <3

They need to do more talking before WM though.


----------



## truk83

What happens when they win at WM, or lose at WM? Seriously, what will be their point then?


----------



## Da Silva

erm, they continue being awesome mercenaries?


----------



## truk83

Da Silva said:


> erm, they continue being awesome mercenaries?


Doing what though? The same thing that they are doing now? That is boring, and this stable is stale.


----------



## Amber B

truk83 said:


> Doing what though? The same thing that they are doing now? That is boring, and this stable is stale.


I agree. After Mania is going to be really important for the Shield and how the writers handle them. They can't do the same shit they've been doing for the first 5 months of their debut without people getting bored. Character development and restating their mission is key.


----------



## x78

They will surely get some major stoylines after being put over at WM.


----------



## Da Silva

They just need to interact with different people, there's no reason why Heyman has to be the only buying their services.


----------



## truk83

This may sound out of the blue, but I honestly think they should steal Dolph's MITB briefcase. I don't mean all three, but just Dean Ambrose. Come WM 29 Ziggler can't find his MITB contract. The following night on Raw, The Shield kidnap AJ. Add to that, Langston, and Ziggler are new tag team champions. Dean reveals to Dolph that if he wants his title shot, and AJ again then he will have to put his tag team titles on the line vs Reigns, and Rollins. If Ziggler loses his titles with Langston he doesn't get AJ back. If he wins then he gets AJ back, and a match with him at the next PPV for his MITB. I would have AJ turn on Ziggler in his match for his MITB title shot, and become the new thing for Dean Ambrose.

Nothing against the other two, but I really think Ambrose would make a great choice for MITB champion. If he can pull that off with AJ at his side, the whole crazy couple thing would work out really well for him. The WHC isn't the most prestigious title, but he would make a worthy champion just based on his ring skills, and mic skills alone. If Jack Swagger can be WHC, then so can Ambrose. Dean will be able to draw heat on his own. Reigns, and Rollins make a solid tag team. Reigns is to green to go by himself, and I think Reigns, and Rollins would help the tag team division. A few months from now Ambrose WHC, Reigns, and Rollins WWE tag team champs. I wouldn't mind that at all. I would like to see more of their individual personalities. Get their own attire, and have a shield symbol that represents them as knew them.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Boooooo! 

I didn't get to see Reigns torpedo Sheamus backstage  I was waiting for it the whole time he was interviewing. Of course, nearly no selling the chair-shot and lifting Khali practically on his own made up for it. 

And Cole referring to the Shield as Roman Reigns and Company.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

I really hope they go over at Mania, but they are certainly due for a loss.


----------



## Bushmaster

In most of the images Dean Ambrose is in the middle, he is obviously the leader of the Shield :troll

Wish they faced better opponents but was great hearing there them and seeing them in action. Can't wait to see them live at mania and even might go to the SD show since they are advertised for the Boston show after mania.


----------



## Da Silva

Montel V. Porter said:


> I really hope they go over at Mania, but they are certainly due for a loss.


No. No one gains anything from that, and if they were going to lose at Mania they would do so against Ryback, who - as much as I dislike what the guy represents - has been the one who has given them the most and put them over most.


----------



## Itami

Meh, since nothing special Shield-related happened, might as well post some adorbs pictures I found of Ambrose




















awww


Also, truk83, while your idea sounds good and all (and let's face it Ziggler is probably the least exciting MITB holder), Ambrose should imo go for lower titles/ feuds before getting straight to the top. Just so it doesn't feel rushed, because he has all the talent in the world to pull it off. A nice build is needed to develop his character. I feel like the guys with best chance of succeeding always begin at a lower level and then slowly move up the ladder in a natural/logical way.


----------



## Da Silva

He looks like a dweeb without body hair


----------



## rbhayek

I cannot wait to see a Dean Ambrose singles match.


----------



## Itami

Da Silva said:


> He looks like a dweeb without body hair


still a sexy dweeb tho


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

The Shield have been taken off the RAW house show April 23rd (and possibly no Punk either) :sad:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I marked my ass off on RAW when I saw they had a match... and then even more when I saw Justin Gabriel. :mark: Sadly it was very short.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Shield will win, orton will turn heel and screw his team over.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I feel pretty confident that The Shield are winning again at 'Mania. An Orton heel turn may happen, but even if it doesn't Shield winning is the logical option and I think they'll keep booking them strong.


----------



## LucasTheMenace

*What can the Shield do next?*

The Shield are still a dominant and effective group, however, right now they seem to have no real purpose or reasoning behind their attacks like they did earlier this year or late last year. Are they still even fighting for justice? After their match with Big Show, Sheamus and Orton, they need to play a big role in the WWE again...I remember in January they were part of the reason why everyone was excited for the Royal Rumble PPV. Are you really excited to see them at WrestleMania?

I think it's time they heat things up a little bit more with the Shield. The question as to whether or not they are associated with Punk, Lesnar and Heyman was never officially answered they just said Heyman paid tem. Still a lot more we need to learn about The Shield.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: What can the Shield do next?*

I'd like to see them gun for actual titles next. Once Cena wins, I'm sure that will be the next target.


----------



## LucasTheMenace

*Re: What can the Shield do next?*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> I'd like to see them gun for actual titles next. Once Cena wins, I'm sure that will be the next target.


That's a possible scenario. The current title-holders are all irrelevant anyway as they've done nothing with those titles, so I say why not?

I could even see them going back to work on feuding with Ryback after 'Mania too.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Probably get buried by cena/rock at extreme rules.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

They should get the win over Sheamus,Orton,Big Show at mania due to a Orton heel turn on Sheamus and Big Show. The Shield shouldn't have anything to do with John Cena if he does in fact turn heel. If he doesn't I can see a Shield Vs. Cena/Rock match at Extreme rules where the two of them need to "Get Along" But John cena ends up screwing him over. 
I Hope later on they finally give Ryback his well earned win over the shield. At next years mania it should be a 3 on 1 match with Ryback going over.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

iamnotanugget said:


> Not really sure what's going on in this picture but :bateman nonetheless


I'm 95% sure that's a pic of them getting ready for the segment where they attack Sheamus and Orton when they are being interviewed.


----------



## Itami

*Re: What can the Shield do next?*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> I'd like to see them gun for actual titles next. Once Cena wins, I'm sure that will be the next target.


I wanted to see them as tag champions but that might never happen if Ziggie / Big E wins the match at WM being the heels and all. Hopefully they retain though for that reason.

Also nice to see Shield ranked 1# on ESPN this week. That Jon Robinson dude has great taste.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: What can the Shield do next?*



LucasTheMenace said:


> The Shield are still a dominant and effective group, however, right now they seem to have no real purpose or reasoning behind their attacks like they did earlier this year or late last year. Are they still even fighting for justice? After their match with Big Show, Sheamus and Orton, they need to play a big role in the WWE again...I remember in January they were part of the reason why everyone was excited for the Royal Rumble PPV. Are you really excited to see them at WrestleMania?
> 
> I think it's time they heat things up a little bit more with the Shield. The question as to whether or not they are associated with Punk, Lesnar and Heyman was never officially answered they just said Heyman paid tem. Still a lot more we need to learn about The Shield.


It's understandable that they decided to tune down their importance after all they still don't belong in any of the main events, but I'm impressed with how well creative managed this introduction angle, and completely sure that the night after WM will be the beginning of something new and huge for the Shield.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

The shield has been impressive over the past few months, and it seems that creative have something with Reigns, Ambrose & Rollins. 
Every stable gets torn apart eventually, but what wrestler would you push first?

In my opinion it would be Reigns to capture a midcard belt, I'd mark for Reigns. Future of WWE in my opinion.

Well not until :cena is out of the picture, I guess but still!


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/644378-shield-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

This is about to be moved pretty soon but I'd give the title push to Roman Regins first.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose/Reigns tag titles, IMO.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

Yea lets all scroll through 300 pages of "Shield Discussion Thread" I don't see why this thread has to be moved. God some of the forum nazis need to chill the fuck out!

Give me Roman Reigns as of right now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Roman Reigns as the next Batista

Seth Rollins as the next John Cena

Dean Ambrose as the next Edge


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Its a toss up between Ambrose and Rollins. I like Rollins the most in the ring, but I think Ambrose can really take his character far with a world title run.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Roman Reigns as the next Batista
> 
> Seth Rollins as the next John Cena
> 
> Dean Ambrose as the next Edge


Those are actually some good comparisons actually.
They are sure enough the future of WWE.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

*Roman Reigns. I don't predict Ambrose nor Rollins to be main event players. If we talk all titles, then they might win the tag titles or maybe get a run as IC/US Champion. Roman Reigns is the one that's going to be the biggest of the three IMO.*


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



YunisTaker said:


> *Roman Reigns. I don't predict Ambrose nor Rollins to be main event players. If we talk all titles, then they might win the tag titles or maybe get a run as IC/US Champion. Roman Reigns is the one that's going to be the biggest of the three IMO.*


I can definetly see Reigns as a great next break out star, because he's just got the it factor in my opinion, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## OLE4Life

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose. Ambrose will be able to carry a feud through promos and mic work as well as in ring work. 

Reigns could also be a huge player down the road, Reigns was the only one I was not familiar with and I've grown to really like him. Rollins is going to be a great worker and a great mid-carder.

Ambrose has the ability to be the top heel in the company.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



DatKidMog said:


> I can definetly see Reigns as a great next break out star, because he's just got the it factor in my opinion, for whatever that is worth.


I think people confuse the 'it' factor with having a great look, which is what Roman has. Once he gets on the mic and talks for more than 10 seconds, that vibe goes away. He could be a dark horse, but it's hard to say when he's not a natural speaker... and who knows if he can be a good/reliable performer like Cena. If he can't produce any good matches, then idk how far he can go.

Ambrose defines "it" though, whatever that is. He can get any title and make it work/relevant by just talking. The comparison to Edge is very accurate imo.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I know I may get hate for this but I think Dean Ambrose's look is going to prevent him from reaching the absolute top.If Ambrose had the look of say a Rollins or Reigns,I think WWE would pushed him to the moon.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Reigns. He's going to be a star.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*


----------



## Itami

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I think Dean Ambrose's look is going to prevent him from reaching the absolute top.If Ambrose had the look of say a Rollins or Reigns,I think WWE would pushed him to the moon.


Ambrose isn't 'face of company guy'-type though by default, his look works specifically for an evil demented heel. Either way, the dude is too fucking talented to not get there.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



TheDeadMan86 said:


>


-Send this guy to Smackdown to get over with the fans.He can easily overtake Sheamus 

-Promote him as the silent destroyer.Don't give him catchphrases and destroy him like Ryback

-Keep him away from John Cena


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



Itami said:


> Ambrose isn't 'face of company guy'-type though by default, his look works specifically for an evil demented heel. Either way, the dude is too fucking talented to not get there.



Exactly.I see Ambrose more as a heel.I just hope HHH is high on this guy.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Roman Reigns. This guy is such a beast.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Depends on who is the most ready when the angle is up. I think Roman Reigns has the most potential of the three and I would push him the furtherest and the most. If I wanted him to be a top heel I would push Rollins and Bryan as popular faces and then have Reigns brutalize one of them and beat them for the title.

If I wanted to push him as a face I would give Ambrose the title and have Reigns chase him for a few months before defeating him.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Reigns will get the first shot of the three, whether or not he runs with it of flops is up to him. Ambrose will be a main even heel but i dont think he'll get a title run for awhile. Rollins will work his way up through the mid card.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Rollins will be huge, could easily see him feuding with Ambrose down the line for the WHC. I know Reigns has the "look" and "it" so he could be the first, since they will need a heel powerhouse guy with Henry and Show retiring soon.


----------



## HighFiveGhost

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

They all have great main event potential. I can honestly see Ambrose as the top heel in the company, sooner than later too. All we can hope is they don't screw the pooch on these men. Awesome talent here.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose and Reigns. Rollins has some potential.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I would say Reigns, but its very early. if he can learn Ambrose Mic work and Rollins ring work while with the Shield, the skys the limit with his look but if we were going from today.. Ambrose is ahead of the other two..


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I love Roman Reigns as much as anyone. But he's not ready for a main event push. He's only been wrestling two years. He's still got a lot of skills to refine. Also, he's kind of herp-derp on the mic. Great athletic skills. Great look. All the upside in the world. But not main event material on his own.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



Asenath said:


> I love Roman Reigns as much as anyone. But he's not ready for a main event push. He's only been wrestling two years. He's still got a lot of skills to refine. Also, he's kind of herp-derp on the mic. Great athletic skills. Great look. All the upside in the world. But not main event material on his own.


I agree but I still think hes gonna get the first big solo push of the three, he has the look and lineage Vinny Mac loves.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose, I really don't give a damn if Reigns and Rollins ever win a title, in Rollins case I'd actually be pleased if he didn't.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Roman Reigns as the next Batista
> 
> Seth Rollins as the next John Cena
> 
> Dean Ambrose as the next Edge


Interesting. Mine would be like this.

*Roman Reigns* as the next Orton (much more comparable in size)

*Seth Rollins* as the next Jeff Hardy

*Dean Ambrose* as the next Heel '96 Austin/2000 HHH


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I'm just glad they haven't fucked up the Shield's booking so far. I mean that's unprecedented for WWE in this day and age. They've actually booked 3 talented guys as legitimate threats. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Combine Rollins look with his ability in the ring, and I think Rollins has a great future ahead of him, especially as a face.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Dean Ambrose with the proper booking could be one of the best heels of all time. Not exaggerating, he's that talented. But his future is in 2013 WWE's hands, so he could also very well be jobbed out the rest of his career and fired before he gets that chance.


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I like all three guy's a lot so this is a very tough choice but I'd like to see Ambrose get a mid-card title or have Rollins and Reigns dominate the tag team scene then win the tag titles sometime down the road.


----------



## Walls

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose. The other 2 can fuck off.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

It'll be Rollins.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Ambrose is the only one of the three good enough to be WWE champion right now. Rollins needs more time to get his move set over and to turn face - which is what he will excel at. Reigns needs a couple more years and one or two WHC runs before going for the big one.

All three of them will be fantastic and will no doubt headline against and with each other in the future.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I'd say Seth Rollins for some reason, I could see one of them becoming World Heavyweight Champion and then the slow build of the breakup begins with the eventual ending being all three in a triple threat for the title at a big PPV (WrestleMania 30) 

I picked Rollins because he clearly has more babyface qualities than the other two, while I dont see him turning, seeing the other two slowly plotting the demise of Rollins makes more sense.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The Shield vs Orton, Sheamus and Show is one of the few Wrestlemania matches that has been built up well and consistently.


----------



## Fru

I still flip out seeing a member of the Shield take a finisher, there's still something massively exciting about that to me for some reason. 

Although I don't get why Orton & Friends always come to the ring and blast them over the ropes, then act all triumphant. If I was the guy getting hammered week in week out by these guys, I would keep him in the ring and demolish him, not just clear the ring every week.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

They don't need any title's at the moment IMO, If you want to give them the tag team belts that's fine but again the one without them will look slightly superior if he's built as the singles guy. 

I think the perfect way to get them all over is the eventual rise of one of them to become World Heavyweight Champion which climaxes with another one winning the belt in a triple threat.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

I was thinking of something the other day that could be quite interesting. How about down the line (let's say about 6-8 months away, when The Shield are hopefully even more over and one of the top 'products') they get involved in the WWE Title picture, but instead of actually competing for the title they take it hostage? Since they're 'anti-establishment' I thought this could be an intriguing angle, plus it puts them in the main event scene without having to break them up or give just one of them the title. I'm not sure how it would work completely and I haven't thought it all the way through but it would be something interesting.

Just a note, this wouldn't be like when Khali simply took the belt from Cena and just held on for a few weeks. I mean The Shield could actually steal it, not 'defend' it unless it was a 3-on-1 handicap match etc. They wouldn't be official champions of course.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

Everyone seems to be creaming themselves over Dean Ambrose I really dont see the appeal but he could be the first guy out of the Shield to be WWE champion


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Which shield member would you push to a title win in the future first?*

I'd like to see all three hold titles whilst in the Shield personally. Have Reigns take the WHC, Ambrose the IC and Rollins MITB/US Title.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Just a thought, have any of their opponents thought to run through the crowd and attack them as they're walking towards the ring? I mean why wait for them nd give them plently of time to formulate a plan when to can just go straight for them when they have a small escape route?

Just seems to make more sense.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

I could see a breakup and their careers going something like this .........
The shield become the primary dominant force in the WWE. They each start to show off their own personalities more and Rollins starts to win the fans over with his high risk style. In a 6 man tag match against whoever(some super team) and Rollins ascends to the top and tries to pull off some crazy ass shit for the fans but he fails and ultimately the shield lose. Tension starts to rise and you can see Ambrose and Reigns talking backstage, Ambrose trying to convince Reigns that Rollins is a weak link and should be removed. After another victory on raw, they stay in the ring, and celebrate, but suddenly Reigns attacks rollins and they hit him with a double powerbomb. Rollins becomes the sympathetic yet edgy babyface and it puts Ambrose over as the puppet master and Reigns as a sought of black and white, tweener character who doesn't really care or show remorse. A feud between Rollins and Roman and Dean escalates to them brutally assaulting seth but dean takes it too far and roman is hesitant, Dean gets all mouthy to him and Reigns loses it and lays him out. A three way feud occurs and it climaxes with a match at mania where Romans wins in a hard fought match. Rollins and Ambrose continue their feud, having some good ole slobberknockers and Reigns gets a sloww build on smackdown and a streak.


----------



## Fru

iDogBea said:


> Just a thought, have any of their opponents thought to run through the crowd and attack them as they're walking towards the ring? I mean why wait for them nd give them plently of time to formulate a plan when to can just go straight for them when they have a small escape route?
> 
> Just seems to make more sense.


This is what I've been saying - The "good" trio finally corner the Shield in the ring, and then they always let them disappear, rather than kicking five kinds of shit out of them. There is a distinct lack of taking the fight to the Shield, everyone seems content to sit and wait for them to come to them. (Except Randy's surprise-RKO a few weeks ago, that was boss)


----------



## THANOS

MikestarManiac3 said:


> I could see a breakup and their careers going something like this .........
> The shield become the primary dominant force in the WWE. They each start to show off their own personalities more and Rollins starts to win the fans over with his high risk style. In a 6 man tag match against whoever(some super team) and Rollins ascends to the top and tries to pull off some crazy ass shit for the fans but he fails and ultimately the shield lose. Tension starts to rise and you can see Ambrose and Reigns talking backstage, Ambrose trying to convince Reigns that Rollins is a weak link and should be removed. After another victory on raw, they stay in the ring, and celebrate, but suddenly Reigns attacks rollins and they hit him with a double powerbomb. Rollins becomes the sympathetic yet edgy babyface and it puts Ambrose over as the puppet master and Reigns as a sought of black and white, tweener character who doesn't really care or show remorse. A feud between Rollins and Roman and Dean escalates to them brutally assaulting seth but dean takes it too far and roman is hesitant, Dean gets all mouthy to him and Reigns loses it and lays him out. A three way feud occurs and it climaxes with a match at mania where Romans wins in a hard fought match. Rollins and Ambrose continue their feud, having some good ole slobberknockers and Reigns gets a sloww build on smackdown and a streak.


Not bad I like it but I would definitely like to see them go through some individual feuds whilst staying together before they even tease breaking up! I also wouldn't mind if Reign's stays with Ambrose for awhile after the eventual feud with Rollins plays out and then you give Ambrose the WWE Title while Reigns is with him, and do the Batista/HHH feud where Reigns wins the Rumble and eventually decides to take on Ambrose after the former member of the team (Orton in Evolution/Rollins in Shield) helps him see the light.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I wrote this story on how the shield could steal the show in wrestlemania.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I'm really hoping that The Shield gets their asses handed to them on the go-home RAW next week, because that probably means that they will win the fight att WM29.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield has to go over at wrestlemania. Like someone pointed out earlier rollins will be the baby face when they break up with Ambrose being the main heel and Reigns being his sidekick. But all that should go down over the summer not now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cmpunk91 said:


> The shield has to go over at wrestlemania. Like someone pointed out earlier rollins will be the baby face when they break up with Ambrose being the main heel and Reigns being his sidekick. But all that should go down over the summer not now.


I think that the break-up shouldn't go down in a while. I mean they are all still young (26-27), and for a guy like Roman who's fairly new to the business, the opportunity to work with talents like Seth and Dean is priceless - it'll only make him better as the time goes on.


----------



## Cmpunk91

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think that the break-up shouldn't go down in a while. I mean they are all still young (26-27), and for a guy like Roman who's fairly new to the business, the opportunity to work with talents like Seth and Dean is priceless - it'll only make him better as the time goes on.


Totally agree


----------



## Dallas

MrSmallPackage said:


> I'm really hoping that The Shield gets their asses handed to them on the go-home RAW next week, because that probably means that they will win the fight att WM29.


Especially because they've looked weaker than the other team for the last few shows. Surely even WWE wouldn't be stupid enough to have them look weak for ages and then still lose, that'd kind of destroy all momentum. Would also make Cena look bad for not being able to beat The Shield and WWE wouldn't have that.


----------



## iamnotanugget

WTF


----------



## Obfuscation

Almost certain The Shield will prevail come WM in a few weeks. Can't see them losing to this trio straight up. Well, I mean I can, but to me it doesn't seem as fitting. Although I guess it is. They're using the x factor of Big Show well so it isn't UNbelievable to see Shield crumble when the odds were stacked more on the side of Team WWE. Guess all of this falls under personal preference now and I'm saying nothing of major relevance at the end of it. Dammit.

Go Shield. Should be a quality match at the very least when taking the end result out of the picture. Looking forward to the response Shield earn from the huge crowd.


----------



## Cmpunk91

iamnotanugget said:


> WTF


  blimey!


----------



## Obfuscation

To think, we could have gotten that classic in a WWE ring. Dammit.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I haven't seen the video, but I fully expect Kharma to beat the living daylights out of him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TYLER BLACK :mark:


----------



## Itami

lol I'd imagine if it was Ambrose from DGSUAS days she was facing, he'd have slapped that ho the second he got in the ring.

tyler is cute tho


----------



## iamnotanugget

Is there video of this NXT promo yet?


----------



## Stroker Ace

iamnotanugget said:


> Is there video of this NXT promo yet?


Well that's not creepy and totally rapish looking at all.

Side Note: Seth should not do his hair like that, doesn't work for him. Try some side braids or just have it hanging down in front of your face.

He may not be able to sound sinister and evil, but at least he can look the part. Also the video should be posted sometime tomorrow on Dailymotion.


----------



## Amber B

Side braids would make him look anything but serious.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> Side braids would make him look anything but serious.


Lol, alright then keep the hair down just dont do the pull back look.

Maybe it's because of what it does to his ears, idk.


----------



## Fru

Seth Rollins' eyes are too gentle and mysterious to pull off "menacing"


----------



## Asenath

They look like they're having the best time ever. I love it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Fru said:


> Seth Rollins' eyes are too gentle and mysterious to pull off "menacing"


No one's gonna agree with me but that's what I always thought about Goldberg. He could grimace and furrow hismbrow all he wanted but he just had soft, "favorite uncle"'kind of eyes.


----------



## Fru

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> No one's gonna agree with me but that's what I always thought about Goldberg. He could grimace and furrow hismbrow all he wanted but he just had soft, "favorite uncle"'kind of eyes.


Yeah I can agree with that, actually, I see it


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

I just saw some stuff of Dean Ambrose on YouTube.The guy is awesome.I change my mind-This guy is going to be HUGE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fru said:


> Seth Rollins' eyes are too gentle and mysterious to pull off "menacing"


The appearance of these cats really is the selling point of this thread, huh?


----------



## Fru

HayleySabin said:


> The appearance of these cats really is the selling point of this thread, huh?


Just trying to make a legit observation through the medium of a Community quote. I'm not a cat, much as I wish I was.

EDIT: I now realise you were probably talking about The Shield's appearances...I got defensive because I thought you were being condescending about my post. I made a few posts above about what I think of The Shield as a team, the eyes thing was just a humourous addendum to something someone else said! And with that, my passive aggresion shall cease.


----------



## AntUK

HayleySabin said:


> The appearance of these cats really is the selling point of this thread, huh?


Jackals, hyenas, dogs or wolves actually :cole3


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> Is there video of this NXT promo yet?
> 
> *imgs*


I found bits of it here.

Full version should be uploaded soon enough.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I always forget to set my PVR on record series for NXT, so I missed last night's episode.

Most likely a routine Shield promo. As always, Reigns seems to be delivering a heavily exaggerated parting line, while Rollins is sweating to try to remember his lines to follow Ambrose. It's become more and more apparent to me that Ambrose is leading the other two with their promos. He seems to be the one egging them on and encouraging them, always leaving his parts open for a follow up from the other two. 

As for Rollins' look, I think he looks okay, but he has gentle eyes and his light beard and overall pretty boy expression makes him a little hard to take seriously when coupled with his voice. His NXT profile on the website has him at his most intimidating with his hair loose. He should stick with that.


----------



## Bushmaster

AntUK said:


> Jackals, hyenas, dogs or wolves actually :cole3


The Hounds of Justice :mark: would be a shirt I'd buy if they ever made one.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Hounds of Justice sounds stupid, shame on Cole for that. I hate animal comparisons and they do it all the time.

I'm sure we can come up with something better.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

iDogBea said:


> Hounds of Justice sounds stupid, shame on Cole for that. I hate animal comparisons and they do it all the time.
> 
> I'm sure we can come up with something better.


It's cool. For some reason I keep thinking of Sherlock when I hear the nickname.


----------



## kendoo

Soupman Prime said:


> The Hounds of Justice :mark: would be a shirt I'd buy if they ever made one.


Even just a funky plain justice t shirt would be cool


----------



## Amber B

They need to start redefining what the fuck justice means to them, write an essay or something. Does justice mean simply beating them in a match or is it deeper than that? They were seeking justice against Cena, they said that they did but homeboy is facing the Rock at Mania for the WWE title.


----------



## Itami

^It's not in Cena's nature to sell storylines though, so it's not their fault, really.


And here's that goddam promo that took forever to be uploaded for those who haven't seen it.

http://vimeo.com/62909697

Reigns wasn't too bad, Seth talks more than he should and lol at Ambrose mumbling to himself. I hope it isn't the same promo we will get on SD.


----------



## Amber B

Cena's goofy ass only knows how to sell t shirts and tickets. I was talking more about the execution/writing of the story. How did they get justice on Cena when Cena is still standing?


That promo, though. :ass:
Rollins is improving so much and Ambrose will not blink for anything.


----------



## Bushmaster

Of course Rollins is improving. That's why I'm always amazed how some ppl talk about he bad he is or that he is "forcing" it.

If the Shield attacked fellow heels would that make them more mysterious or dangerous. I'm tired of seeing faces teaming up against them, I honestly wouldn't mind Them attacking PTP and starting alittle something.


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> Of course Rollins is improving. That's why I'm always amazed how some ppl talk about he bad he is or that he is "forcing" it.
> 
> If the Shield attacked fellow heels would that make them more mysterious or dangerous. I'm tired of seeing faces teaming up against them, I honestly wouldn't mind Them attacking PTP and starting alittle something.


I'm of the belief that people that say Rollins is "forcing it" are the same people that made up their minds that he sucked long ago and are too stuborn to ever change their opinions. I mean what does "forcing it" really mean anyway? The guy is clearly improving and delivering his lines excellently, so because he's now great, I guess he's just fooling himself right? :lmao Well the jokes on them I guess because someone is definitely noticing his improvement or he wouldn't be getting more and more of the mic time in each new promo, while Reigns' portion is cut shorter and shorter in each one.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Amber B said:


> Cena's goofy ass only knows how to sell t shirts and tickets. I was talking more about the execution/writing of the story. How did they get justice on Cena when Cena is still standing?
> 
> 
> That promo, though. :ass:
> Rollins is improving so much and Ambrose will not blink for anything.


As a big critic of Rollins I will say this promo of his was his best yet. A little grandiose, a little exaggerated on all of their parts, but it was effective and it flowed well. 

I'm still not sold on him, and I still can't see why he's being hailed as a future World champion. He's gotten better, but this is a pre-taped promo. He wasn't so good in front of the live crowd on those two Raws. Ambrose is always impressive but even Reigns upstaged him both times. I still don't buy him as much as everyone else does, but I will stop giving him so much flak. He has improved, though it remains to be seen to what degree. 

The dynamic between them is being cemented. Ambrose is clearly the talker, Reigns is the one enforcing what Ambrose says while Rollins treads the line between the two. This likely why they have Rollins talk a little more and have Reigns and Ambrose cut back slightly. Trying to forge individual identities while keeping them a well-oiled unit. It's been refreshing story telling. A welcome respite from the usual WWE promo hell.


----------



## Amber B

Soupman Prime said:


> Of course Rollins is improving. That's why I'm always amazed how some ppl talk about he bad he is or that he is "forcing" it.
> 
> If the Shield attacked fellow heels would that make them more mysterious or dangerous. I'm tired of seeing faces teaming up against them, I honestly wouldn't mind Them attacking PTP and starting alittle something.


The stigma comes from how cringe worthy he used to be in ROH. I know that I used to mute and close caption in order to get through a Tyler Black promo at times. He was still rough when he got to WWE and even he said once that while in FCW, he was working on being more comfortable with a mic. I'm so glad he's getting this shot.

The Shield working with PTP would be a huge step in the wrong direction for them even though I'm a huge fan of Titus. They're pretty much stuck right now with more of the same because WWE is too incompetent to create or build a upper mid card division that actually means something. The MITB pay per view will be interesting, though.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> I'm of the belief that people that say Rollins is "forcing it" are the same people that made up their minds that he sucked long ago and are too stuborn to ever change their opinions. I mean what does "forcing it" really mean anyway? The guy is clearly improving and delivering his lines excellently, so because he's now great, I guess he's just fooling himself right? :lmao Well the jokes on them I guess because someone is definitely noticing his improvement or he wouldn't be getting more and more of the mic time in each new promo, while Reigns' portion is cut shorter and shorter in each one.


Why the unnecessary shot at Reigns?


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Why the unnecessary shot at Reigns?


Didn't mean to I'm actually a huge fan of the man and think he's improved and changed my opinion of him greatly as well since The Shield angle first began. Having said that, I only included him because I think WWE realized he was the weakest mic worker and have, since, been decreasing his time in each segment. I will say though that after watching their most recent segment I think they should begin increasing Reigns' mic time, because he was the best he's ever been in it!


----------



## Cmpunk91

Reigns is the beast of the group he will break out into the main event similar to how batista did. Hopefully anyway


----------



## Little Mac

Whenever they do their promos and they share the load of who speaks it always makes it seem like they've rehearsed it over and over in the mirror before. It really loses me sometimes. I dunno.


----------



## THANOS

This is fake right?

https://www.facebook.com/#!/dean.ambrose.1044


----------



## Da Silva

That's quite obviously fake.


----------



## THANOS

Da Silva said:


> That's quite obviously fake.


Figured as much! I saw the account on Kassius Ohno's page as his friend and figured it might actually be Ambrose, but it probably fooled Ohno himself at the time I guess?


----------



## Da Silva

THANOS said:


> Figured as much! I saw the account on Kassius Ohno's page as his friend and figured it might actually be Ambrose, but it probably fooled Ohno himself at the time I guess?


Maybe, I don't know.

I just know that Nikki Bella isn't his sister.


----------



## Da Silva

https://www.facebook.com/JonathanGood85

Another similar account, found by following all these wrestlers who are friends with each other. I think it's safe to say none of them are real.


----------



## NeyNey

Nice promo as always. 



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> He's gotten better, but this is a pre-taped promo. He wasn't so good in front of the live crowd on those two Raws.


My personal favorite of Rollins is this one so far, live @ RAW. -> http://vimeo.com/60580811
He was fucking awesome that night.
Everytime they step in the ring and hold a promo now, one of the reasons I mark is not only Ambrose, it is also watching the improvements Rollins makes everytime he talks. He's getting better and better and better.
Love it. :clap


----------



## kidzeen

NeyNey said:


> Nice promo as always.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite of Rollins is this one so far, live @ RAW. ->
> He was fucking awesome that night.
> Everytime they step in the ring and hold a promo now, one of the reasons I mark is not only Ambrose, it is also watching the improvements Rollins makes everytime he talks. He's getting better and better and better.
> Love it. :clap


Yes! Best promo ever. Rollins is awesome.


----------



## iamnotanugget

NeyNey said:


> Nice promo as always.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite of Rollins is this one so far, live @ RAW. -> http://vimeo.com/60580811
> He was fucking awesome that night.
> Everytime they step in the ring and hold a promo now, one of the reasons I mark is not only Ambrose, it is also watching the improvements Rollins makes everytime he talks. He's getting better and better and better.
> Love it. :clap


I agree with every word. I'm like a proud mama watching him improve every week. He's come a long way!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

NeyNey said:


> Nice promo as always.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite of Rollins is this one so far, live @ RAW. -> http://vimeo.com/60580811
> He was fucking awesome that night.
> Everytime they step in the ring and hold a promo now, one of the reasons I mark is not only Ambrose, it is also watching the improvements Rollins makes everytime he talks. He's getting better and better and better.
> Love it. :clap


He's inorganic. Not spontaneous, what he's saying doesn't sound convincing or original, it sounds like he's copying words from a script. Ambrose sounds natural, and I'm guessing his experience with the mic is what helps him come across so well. Reigns has the lines that fit his presence and character. THat's why they give him the short, closing and explosive parts. Rollins needs to be given material that fits him or he just has to deliver better. He's better than that vanilla rocker from NXT, but I still see him as the weakest talker. 

Also, with the NXT promo Reigns got just as much time as Rollins. If anything they cut down on Ambrose talking, with is stupid, but given that it's NXT and not many will care I guess it's for practice.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yea those Facebook accounts are obviously fake as hell. Why would they have three different Kelly Kelly's as their friend?
Pity the fools who actually fall into those thinking they are for realz.

I love it how Reigns and Rollins keep improving on the mic everytime I see them. They still have some awkward moments but working with a "mic wizard" like Ambrose should help them big time.


----------



## Obfuscation

And the unoriginal vicious circle of someone tying to put down Tyler Black/Seth Rollins begins again. Hilarious. Isn't going to mean anything. He'll still be worth something when it is all said and done. Just like before.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> He's inorganic. Not spontaneous, what he's saying doesn't sound convincing or original, it sounds like he's copying words from a script. Ambrose sounds natural, and I'm guessing his experience with the mic is what helps him come across so well. Reigns has the lines that fit his presence and character. THat's why they give him the short, closing and explosive parts. Rollins needs to be given material that fits him or he just has to deliver better. He's better than that vanilla rocker from NXT, but I still see him as the weakest talker.
> 
> Also, with the NXT promo Reigns got just as much time as Rollins. If anything they cut down on Ambrose talking, with is stupid, but given that it's NXT and not many will care I guess it's for practice.


Dude that's just ignorant. I have news flash for you, the majority of all wrestling promos ARE scripted, so obviously they will sound like they memorized them because most of the wrestlers, and especially newbies like The Sheild have to follow a script. Secondly, Rollins' delivery has been near perfect ever since that first in ring promo with the Sheild, and for you to discredit that is just ridiculous man. There were zero problems with his delivery there, so I think you're either just hating on him simply because you dislike his Iowa accent, or because you already made up your mind that he sucked and refuse to ever see change.

I'll tell you bro, I hated and I mean hated the thought of him giving promos all the way through ROH, FCW, and NXT; but as soon as was called up and placed in the Shield I have seen him improve every single week and is at the point now where he should definitely be in the class of fellow great mic workers.


----------



## RatedR10

LOL at those facebook accounts. The captions on those pictures are the furthest thing from what Ambrose would say if you listened to interviews with him in the past and even followed him on Twitter a year ago when he used to post on it (until he went all silent).


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THANOS said:


> Dude that's just ignorant. I have news flash for you, the majority of all wrestling promos ARE scripted, so obviously they will sound like they memorized them because most of the wrestlers, and especially newbies like The Sheild have to follow a script. Secondly, Rollins' delivery has been near perfect ever since that first in ring promo with the Sheild, and for you to discredit that is just ridiculous man. *There were zero problems with his delivery there, so I think you're either just hating on him simply because you dislike his Iowa accent, or because you already made up your mind that he sucked and refuse to ever see change.*


How is that not bias? Towards both Rollins' promos and towards my opinions? 

Yeah, everyone follows a script, but Rollins has what I call the Otunga problem. He sounds manufactured. It's transparent that what he's saying isn't coming from him. It's really quite obvious. His accent is grating, but the tone, the delivery and the lines he is given are the real problem. They should give him something to say that fits him. Having go on about how they will conquer the universe or destroy the nebula or whatever he said on NXT doesn't fit him. Ambrose comes across as the leader, usually smooth with tinges of instability behind his tone, Reigns sounds like the enforcer, his deep tone and his explosive parting lines reinforce that, no pun intended, but the material they are giving Rollins doesn't suit him. 

They call him chaotic in the ring, so he should be receiving material that fits that mould. I don't know if the blame should be going to Rollins, maybe the writers should figure out something better for him.

I have changeable opinions. I didn't think Rhodes was going to be anything in the WWE, I never thought Bryan was all that good in the ring from what I had seen initially, I had my doubts with this angle and thought they would go straight to nowhere-ville while conversely I thought the Nexus was to be the future of the WWE. I'm always happy to be proven wrong, I set my expectations high and dish out tough material, but I don't mind being proven wrong if it means a talent is getting better and getting a well earned pay-check. I will not however, compromise my opinions to fit popular opinion. 




> I'll tell you bro, I hated and I mean hated the thought of him giving promos all the way through ROH, FCW, and NXT; but as soon as was called up and placed in the Shield I have seen him improve every single week and is at the point now where he should definitely be in the class of fellow great mic workers.


You said he was already better than the Big Show. How seriously should I take this? 

I said it, he's improved. He's proven that he can read a script and not fumble any of his lines. That's a lot farther than Bryan or Gabriel got when they were talking on NXT. But as I said, we have no idea if he's spontaneous, multi-layered or if he has range. From what he's been given it's better stuff then he had on NXT, but I'm going to overrate him every-time he cuts an above average promo.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Let's hope after WM the Shield (Ambrose) gets live in ring promo time. And not just a sentence, some Triple H length of time. With the summer coming up the Shield now needs to evolve from the walking down the stairs thing and move into something with more substance. I could be really kidding myself though after all this is WWE.


----------



## Amber B

Saw Smackdown and Ambrose...with that crazy. Damn him.









Their chemistry is fabulous.


----------



## Itami

LMAO @ Dean's hair :lmao 

I HAD to take some screenshots cuz that shit cracked me up while he was talking.




Spoiler: asdf

































Excellent promo too. Everyone sounded equally good this time.


----------



## Bryan D.

Yeah, amazing promo. Need to watch it again.


----------



## zkorejo

These guys are goooood... I really hope they win somehow at WM.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> LMAO @ Dean's hair :lmao


so beautiful. :bateman

Sweet promo.
Can't wait for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Had to.


----------



## Asenath

Your current World Champion of Sex Hair, Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ambrose's hair style was kinda cool tonight. I liked it straightened out and slicked back, but this messier look suited him. Once again, he was on the money with the promo. Reigns and Rollins held up their end, Reigns was a little more original that usual. Usually he just says the Shield will always triumph no matter the odds and stuff like that but he mixed it up which was good.

I really liked the ending brawl. Reigns and Rollins took a pretty big beating. I think Show smashed a cardboard cup of water against Reigns' face. Unique ending to Smackdown, which made the show. Different style of brawl this time around and it worked. 

Randy acting as the reasonable peacekeeper was stressed on Smackdown, which gives me more reason to believe he will snap after the loss, or attack Sheamus and cost the team.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

iDogBea said:


> Had to.


LOL I swear those 2 must have a good friendship going on. Wouldn't mind them having a great rivalry/weird pairing down the line, sort of like Austin and Rock back in the day being big time rivals but able to tag/team up at times.


----------



## Itami

It's obviously more than friendship for Seth though










If only they'd do a bromance story with these two. :


----------



## Stroker Ace

Seth just tossed Roman by the wayside, huh?

But as far as he and Mox goes, I like the idea of Roman breaking away first when he realizes that Dean is just a fucking loon. But Seth being so naive is manipulated by Ambrose into believing everything he tells him and he ends up using him before finally Seth breaks away and the feud kicks off.

Side Note: Just wanna say that I love how Sheamus, Orton and Show finally did what I just posted about. Someone actually figured out they dont have to wait for the Shield to come down, they can just run up the stairs and beat them.

Worked out great.


----------



## bulldog10101

So I don't know if this has been discussed before but how long do you think the shield will actually be kept around and if they are around for a while do you think that WWE will add any new members?


----------



## Bushmaster

Amber B said:


> Saw Smackdown and Ambrose...with that crazy. Damn him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their chemistry is fabulous.


:lol:lol:lol:lollol:lol:lol:lol
Your reactions alone make this thread awesome.

I would love to see Rollins and Ambrose tag, we see small sample sizes on how gteat there chemistry are in tag matches. The way they ended that match on Raw was awesome. They would be perfect 







Im sure if u just read lips you can imagine him saying whatever you'd wanna here lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd prefer them to be rivals over a duo. Can't complain either way. Chemistry is well in tact on both sides.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lollol:lol:lol:lol
> Your reactions alone make this thread awesome.
> 
> I would love to see Rollins and Ambrose tag, we see small sample sizes on how gteat there chemistry is in tag matches. The way they ended that match on Raw was awesome. They would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure if u just read lips you can imagine him saying whatever you'd wanna here lol.


I'm seeing "Come at me, right here" then again I suck at reading lips.

ALTHOUGH I did read Dean say "What the fuck are they doing?" when Sheamus, Orton and Show came through the crowd.

I love that you used that gif, my fav part was when the camera moved to Roman just when Dean looked like he was about to go off, pretty funny.


----------



## kidzeen

youtube.com/watch?v=iX2B3wKWAnY


----------



## kidzeen

*Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

Hi guys,

What do you think about Seth Rollins? I think he will be a future world champion. You?


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

Eventually he will become a face and his career will go downhill from there.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

I can easily see him being the top face of the company in the future. He has a great look and a great moveset. Ok he is not excellent on the mic but he is improving. I can see him v Ambrose being the staple feud in the future


----------



## kidzeen

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*



JJJ1303 said:


> I can easily see him being the top face of the company in the future. He has a great look and a great moveset. Ok he is not excellent on the mic but he is improving. I can see him v Ambrose being the staple feud in the future


Yes, but I think he is good on the mic.
Remember:

*Is the no one else?! Is anyone else?!
* You fail John, YOU FAIL EVERYDAY YOU GET UP AND EXIST
* wannabe rockstar, Chris Jericho.


----------



## sXeCalli

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

He has real potential to be a HUGE face. After the SHIELD disbands, I can see him feuding with Ambrose or at least having a big feud with him in the future. As long as he doesn't become a corny baby kissing face and keeps some edge to him, he will be world champion one day.

Actually...by WWE standards, if he becomes a corny face he will become world champion.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

New Jeff Hardy.


----------



## kidzeen

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

GReat promos by Rollins:

youtube.com/watch?v=yZRKNhBIfcc
youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=YYc0Ehqm4oU


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

I love the shield but I just have a gut feeling Ambrose is the only one that will really become a star in singles


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: Seth Rollins - Your thinking*

Only Shield member I expect getting a push is Roman Reigns. He is the only person who fits the former body builder, sports star, or reality show star mold. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will have a much smaller chance, but if they focus on climbing the ladder I'm sure they can make it. I think all three of them could be main eventers, but the odds are against the two former indy stars.

One great thing about the Shield as opposed to Nexus is the fact that they limited it down to three wrestlers. This gives them all more of a chance to get over with the audience individually.


----------



## fastfrosty

The way I look at Seth Rollins is similar to the way I look at CM Punk. He seems to have an over inflated perception of himself being the best thing going, at least in his current surroundings. That's just from what I've seen from him during Shield promos and sometimes during matches. It's not a bad thing.

Truth is he's probably the worst out of those three when it comes to all-round star power potential. Dean's the mouth, Reigns is the muscle, and Rollins is the guy that looks like CM Punk....


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Solid midcard star for a few years after his singles career, multiple US and IC title runs, maybe a tag team title run thrown in, and after about 3-4 years or less if he gets over, then I expect a World title push. I think all the members of the Shield will start in the upper-midcard, but I just think Ambrose and Reigns will get promoted faster.

I don't buy the new Jeff Hardy thing. Yeah, he has the hair, the general energetic vibe and the talent in the ring as well as the daredevil kind of feel to him, but Hardy getting over is something that would be near impossible to reproduce. He got over by displaying his prowess in match types that we no longer see consistently on TV anymore. And it took Hardy what, 9 years to win his first WWE world title. I don't think the Hardy comparison to Rollins is apt. 

And I can't compare him to CM Punk. CM Punk had every took to succeed when he started with the WWE other than the look. He really is among the world's best wrestlers, in a select group of three. I think Ambrose is slightly more Punk than Rollins; that is, he's a developed talker, a solid worker with a character and persona the WWE seems to be running with. 

I honestly think WWE made this group, the Shield, with three main event stars in mind. They chose these three for a reason, they are giving them strong booking for a reason. I think the WWE sees a lot in each guy in the Shield so it's very much a possibility all three will be World champions.


----------



## kidzeen

I think wwe have a plan with Rollins, because he is the member of the shield who was put on the singles competition vs Big show, vs Corey Graves (two times). And Ambrose and Reings never was in a singles match. It's 3-0 for Rollins . Joke.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

kidzeen said:


> I think wwe have a plan with Rollins, because he is the member of the shield who was put on the singles competition vs Big show, vs Corey Graves (two times). And Ambrose and Reings never was in a singles match. It's 3-0 for Rollins . Joke.


Could it be because he's the best wrestler? You'll notice with the Nexus they had Gabriel and Slater wrestle more than Barrett and Young. Besides, two of those were NXT matches. They don't really count.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Wrestlemania needs to be the moment that Ambrose goes from being a little 'off' to being known as the most batshit insane, deranged man in the company.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

:vince5


----------



## Itami

I've to say the great thing with Big Show being involved in Shield matches is that his chops makes their shirts ripped, so this could happen at WM in HD


----------



## TheFranticJane

Reigns is a future WHC, it's only right for them to hype the shit out of the guy.


----------



## kidzeen

Ambrose is better than Rollins at mic, but Rollins is better that Ambrose at ring-work
Look:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrpMgfBk8JQ


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> I've to say the great thing with Big Show being involved in Shield matches is that his chops makes their shirts ripped, so this could happen at WM in HD


I like (Y)I always said that they wore entirely too much clothing. I would love at WM that they came out in actual wrestling trunks.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> I've to say the great thing with Big Show being involved in Shield matches is that his chops makes their shirts ripped, so this could happen at WM in HD





Spoiler:


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> [/Spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


:lmao


----------



## Amber B

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> :vince5











:ambrose



Soupman Prime said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lollol:lol:lol:lol
> Your reactions alone make this thread awesome.



I'm not supposed to be checking him out like this but I have this unhealthy attraction for crazy fucks.


----------



## Fru

Amber B said:


> I'm not supposed to be checking him out like this but I have this unhealthy attraction for crazy fucks.


You do? Well, I'm not trying to brag, but I *never* keep off the grass. LOOSE CANNON


----------



## Da Silva

Grass is weak man.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> I've to say the great thing with Big Show being involved in Shield matches is that his chops makes their shirts ripped, so this could happen at WM in HD












Unfortunately, it won't let me give you green rep.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Just seen some of their Backstage 'Shakey Camera' skits and their a bit hokey to be honest, the first ones were good but these seem very forced and a bit corney, too much shouting from Reigns and Rollins comes across pretty bad. 

They need to reel it in a bit IMO and stop going so over the top and just let the good work the gimmick has done of making them look intimidating without cheesy one liners from Rollins and shouting into a camera by Reigns.


----------



## Bearodactyl

YoungGun_UK said:


> Just seen some of their Backstage 'Shakey Camera' skits and their a bit hokey to be honest, the first ones were good but these seem very forced and a bit corney, too much shouting from Reigns and Rollins comes across pretty bad.
> 
> They need to reel it in a bit IMO and stop going so over the top and just let the good work the gimmick has done of making them look intimidating without cheesy one liners from Rollins and shouting into a camera by Reigns.


Have to disagree with you there, I think their promo work has actually picked up in recent weeks. Guess we're looking for different things...


----------



## Asenath

YoungGun_UK said:


> Just seen some of their Backstage 'Shakey Camera' skits and their a bit hokey to be honest, the first ones were good but these seem very forced and a bit corney, too much shouting from Reigns and Rollins comes across pretty bad.
> 
> They need to reel it in a bit IMO and stop going so over the top and just let the good work the gimmick has done of making them look intimidating without *cheesy one liners from Rollins and shouting into a camera by Reigns*.


This is professional wrestling. It is a world of HAM.

Also. . .backs. Arms. All over my screen.

How did I get here and why am I licking my monitor?


----------



## Bushmaster

Asenath said:


> This is professional wrestling. It is a world of HAM.
> 
> Also. . .backs. Arms. All over my screen.
> 
> How did I get here and why am I licking my monitor?


----------



## SAMCRO

I just can't stand the beginning of their shaky cam promos when one by one they tell us their names "Rollins. Ambrose. Reigns" ok we know your fucking names by now just pick up the damn camera and start cutting the promo. Also when Reigns yells "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!" i always roll my eyes.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

They should invest in better camera work. They way they handle the camera is like me trying to figure out how to angle my laptop when I Skype with my sister. I know Dean looks like an alcoholic, but does he need to act like one?


----------



## Obfuscation

They're moving a camera in an aggressive fashion. Does it really matter how it is done?


----------



## Kenny

looks like it does to some people


----------



## Obfuscation

Guess so.

I'll just stick with The Shield being awesome and not caring about minor details like how they hold a camera for promos.


----------



## Kenny

same.


----------



## Jmacz

If they lose at Mania, and it ends in a split. Let's say Ambrose and Reigns turn on Rollins, simply because I think he'd make the best face. If this lead to them all being pushed in the mid card, ex. Ambrose and Reigns win the tag titles, and Rollins wins the IC/US title. Would people here actually be okay for it. I for one want to see them in singles action sooner rather than later because the 3 man tag thing can only go so far.


----------



## Eulonzo

Me... want... more... promos... from... The Shield... on... RAW/SmackDown.


----------



## Hera

SAMCRO said:


> I just can't stand the beginning of their shaky cam promos when one by one they tell us their names "Rollins. Ambrose. Reigns" ok we know your fucking names by now just pick up the damn camera and start cutting the promo. Also when Reigns yells "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!" i always roll my eyes.


It's for the casuals to remember who they are. Even the commentators have very direct instructions to mention all 3 of their names when they show up. Not that it matters cause Cole always confuses them............ :no:


----------



## Itami

Yay I finally found Mox vs Homicide on E6!!! Been looking for this for ages.







Post-match is hilarious. :lol


----------



## Pauly3

Can someone confirm the real heights of the shield?

I'm not buying 6'4 for Ambrose. I mean, is he really 3 inches taller than Seth Rollins? Reigns is listed at 6'3 and probably is close to it.


----------



## Amber B

If I were a rat, I would have been all up and through White Plains tonight with absolutely no shame.


----------



## Duke6881

Itami said:


> Yay I finally found Mox vs Homicide on E6!!! Been looking for this for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-match is hilarious. :lol


Wow Thanks for posting that..I've looked for that everywhere


----------



## Bearodactyl

Jmacz said:


> If they lose at Mania, and it ends in a split. Let's say Ambrose and Reigns turn on Rollins, simply because I think he'd make the best face. If this lead to them all being pushed in the mid card, ex. Ambrose and Reigns win the tag titles, and Rollins wins the IC/US title. Would people here actually be okay for it. I for one want to see them in singles action sooner rather than later because the 3 man tag thing can only go so far.


You're debating under the assumption that the only way they can do singles action is if they split up. I would HOPE that that isn't the case..

Now I want to see more matches that aren't 3-3 as much as the next guy, but I don't want them to split up for that to happen. This Shield thing has NOT run its course imho, not even by a long shot. 

As for mania, I hope they win I really do, but if they don't that won't make them look weak imo. It's all about how they're being booked afterwards, and, if they lose, HOW they lose. 

I simply don't believe in a "if you win you're booked strong, if you lose you're a jobber" philosophy" like some seem to do sometimes...


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> If I were a rat, I would have been all up and through White Plains tonight with absolutely no shame.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I just can't. :lmao:lmao

The estrogen in this thread is fucking killing me. I am SO looking forward to Wrestlemania, if nothing else but for the explosion of ovaries that will take place when shirts inevitably come off.


----------



## Chismo

Wrong thread.


----------



## Xiphias

Believe.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> ...when shirts inevitably come off.


fucking lord jesus... :bateman


----------



## TankOfRate

NeyNey said:


> fucking lord jesus... :bateman












Pretty sure you're all pregnant now.


----------



## Asenath

This thread is always the best when it becomes a lady party. Nobody cares who their leader is. Nobody wants to critique their videos from the undisclosed location (in the bathroom.) Just fun.

And arms and chests and tummies and backs. Oh, the backs.


----------



## Da Alliance

The Shield just got their arses kicked by the Dream Team. lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Oh yeah they got their ass' kicked on Smackdown and they will get their ass' kicked at Wrestlemania 29. Shield your Wrestlemania burial is coming


----------



## Bushmaster

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Oh yeah they got their ass' kicked on Smackdown and they will get their ass' kicked at Wrestlemania 29. Shield your Wrestlemania burial is coming


:lol one girl that doesnt need to be in this thread

Shield should win at Mania simply because they are the young talent and need the win more and also because I'll be at Mania and would wanna hear there theme as much as I can.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I am allowed in this thread like any other forum member. You Shield lovers need a reality check and that Shield will get buried on the grandest stage of them all


----------



## SubZero3:16

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am allowed in this thread like any other forum member. You Shield lovers need a reality check and that Shield will get buried on the grandest stage of them all



:drake3

I just can't fpalm


----------



## Itami

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You Shield lovers need a reality check and that Shield will get buried on the grandest stage of them all


Decent promo. 4/10

More bieceps...



















Wish people posted more photos. =( We finally have eye-candies and you ain't doing nothing about it.


----------



## Shield Of Justice

Justice Will Prevail.


----------



## Da Silva

Kelly Kelly Fan doesn't believe, they must be doing something right.


----------



## TankOfRate

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Oh yeah they got their ass' kicked on Smackdown and they will get their ass' kicked at Wrestlemania 29. Shield your Wrestlemania burial is coming


now sis...


----------



## Bushmaster

Maybe you girls need a MoW section, yeah it might be a ghost town at times but still could be good for you. Unless its just its just Ambrose and Rollins you girls mark for except for Amber who loves Jeff Hardy and Punk also.

They all should start taking their shirts off tonight on Raw then stop and say April Fools :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

I just ignore KKF's posts as he or she or IT has changed their opinion on the same topic multiple times within the span of less than 5 posts.



Itami said:


> Decent promo. 4/10
> 
> More bieceps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish people posted more photos. =( We finally have eye-candies and you ain't doing nothing about it.


We might as well do it in the down time this thread has during the week. At the moment all I have is old Mox pics and one of Rollins in some banana-hammock looking pair of trunks....why I have THAT particular one......I don't remember.


----------



## TankOfRate

Soupman Prime said:


> Maybe you girls need a MoW section, yeah it might be a ghost town at times but still could be good for you. Unless its just its just Ambrose and Rollins you girls mark for except for Amber who loves Jeff Hardy and Punk also.
> 
> They all should start taking their shirts off tonight on Raw then stop and say April Fools :lol


This conversation has been had before and pretty much everyone decided that a MoW thread would just end up dominated by dudes who come in just to say "this is so gay~!" at every opportunity. Insecure men ruin the fun for everyone else.

So for now this Shield thread will have to do. I think we're slacking though, gals. There are not nearly enough of these: :yum: as there should be. I'll fix it.










:yum:


----------



## Itami

Soupman Prime said:


> They all should start taking their shirts off tonight on Raw then stop and say April Fools :lol


That's just cruel. But the shots in between would still make us the winners.

Continuing the trend...










We don't need a section/thread, just post a photo as often as you can. (Y)


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> That's just cruel. But the shots in between would still make us the winners.
> 
> Continuing the trend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need a section/thread, just post a photo as often as you can. (Y)


I'm telling you dat ass :ass


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman Reigns >>>>>> Randy Orton


----------



## TankOfRate

You know, this Shield thing has been very beneficial for Roman. I did not really how much of a babe he is until now. And who says the WWE doesn't know how to get young talent over!!!



Itami said:


> That's just cruel. But the shots in between would still make us the winners.
> 
> Continuing the trend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need a section/thread, just post a photo as often as you can. (Y)


He's so hot he's making me sexist. Bitch.


----------



## Asenath

Here. Have some more ass and back and back-arms. BACK ARMS are my favorite.


----------



## Itami

Speaking of Roman, he might be rocking a new look...




















I like how they're trying to distinguish themselves like this and by their wristbands/tapes/gloves.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Whenever I look at Roman I just stare at that hair....fucking glorious.


----------



## SubZero3:16

^ I don't like it. Entirely too much clothing. This is wrestling, I demand that the men be half naked like the good lord intended.


----------



## TankOfRate

...The fuck? We have to watch Brodus Clay and Tensai jiggle around in spandex but get a fully clothed Shield? QUELLE INJUSTICE~


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> ^ I don't like it. Entirely too much clothing. This is wrestling, I demand that the men be half naked like the good lord intended.













I forgot to post this too hehe


----------



## truk83

I need a Shield to protect me from the staleness that is the Shield.


----------



## TankOfRate

The OTP to end all OTPs. Ambrollins is the best thing the wrestling gods have given us since that time Del Rio pulled Punk's trunks down.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> I forgot to post this too hehe



*Sniff* That is the most beautiful pic that I have ever seen. May the good lord bless you my dear.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sometimes I wish I'd be a girl so I could speak about them like some of you do without getting called gay. :batista3


----------



## truk83

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd be a girl so I could speak about them like some of you do without getting called gay. :batista3


So you're gay? Nothing wrong with being gay, it's the 21st century you know.


----------



## kendoo

hopefully the shield bring total chaos to raw tonight


----------



## Stroker Ace

Maybe they're just being considerate of our ovaries by not revealing too much skin.



Itami said:


> I forgot to post this too hehe


I'm half focused on Ambrose looking like he wants to cuddle with Seth and the other half on his arms.

Seriously this is the 3rd time I've seen him cop feels on Rollins. :hmm:



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd be a girl so I could speak about them like some of you do without getting called gay. :batista3


Eddie Ray does it with no shame.

Pretty sure it's a guy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd be a girl so I could speak about them like some of you do without getting called gay. :batista3


Go on dude. The ones calling you gay are just insecure in their sexuality and try to put their insecurity on everyone else. An attractive person is an attractive person regardless of what gender you are.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I dont believe in the Shield

And for your information I am a girl. And for the record no im not a lesbian by me liking Kelly Kelly. And the Shield members really are not that attractive I have seen way better like Dolph Ziggler for example


----------



## Stroker Ace

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont believe in the Shield
> 
> And for your information I am a girl. And for the record no im not a lesbian by me liking Kelly Kelly. And the Shield members really are not that attractive I have seen way better like Dolph Ziggler for example












Good for you.

Now back to the Shield.....


----------



## SubZero3:16

Awww


----------



## Asenath

iDogBea said:


> Eddie Ray does it with no shame.
> 
> Pretty sure it's a guy.


Eddie Ray is a lesbian. Who likes to perv on Moxbrose. I think.

But if you are a boy with a man crush on the Shield, this is safe space!

And KKF - it's okay if you have a girl crush on Kelly Kelly, too. Just, not here. . .somewhere else.



TankOfRate said:


> The OTP to end all OTPs. Ambrollins is the best thing the wrestling gods have given us since that time Del Rio pulled Punk's trunks down.


See, I ship them as an OT3. Because, you know, Reigns is kind of fussy about the health and well-being of their little buddy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

truk83 said:


> So you're gay?


Nope. :ambrose2



SubZero3:16 said:


> Go on dude. The ones calling you gay are just insecure in their sexuality and try to put their insecurity on everyone else. An attractive person is an attractive person regardless of what gender you are.


Thanks. 

I hope that they have something new planned up instead of just attacks for the Shield tonight, like s live promo or singles match that doesn't end in 20 seconds for example. :mark: :mark: my men ovaries will explode if/when anyone of them have a singles match :mark: :mark:



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont believe in the Shield














ps. for those of you that haven't seen just about the greatest interview ever, it's still on my Dailymotion channel.


----------



## Stroker Ace

^ Waiting for that Ambrose single match with him and Orton or Sheamus. Still surprised Seth got a singles match, seemed a bit random.



Asenath said:


> Eddie Ray is a lesbian. Who likes to perv on Moxbrose. I think.


Ah, my mistake. The name must've threw me off.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Its gonna be so cringey in here when one of them has a singles match all of you boys/girls will be creaming yourself lol


----------



## DA

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its gonna be so cringey in here when one of them has a singles match all of you boys/girls will be creaming yourself lol


I'm gonna be creaming harder than how the locker-room creamed into Kelly Kelly :bron2


----------



## Asenath

DwayneAustin said:


> I'm gonna be creaming harder than how the locker-room creamed into Kelly Kelly :bron2


Aww. As a woman who believes that other women shouldn't be judged on how they share their ladybusiness, this kind of joking makes me sad. 

. . .although I probably would have hooked up with more guys who could actually wrestle than Kelly Kelly has been attributed to have, were I in the same position. Technical skill is hot.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DwayneAustin said:


> I'm gonna be creaming harder than how the locker-room creamed into Kelly Kelly :bron2


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Time of death:6:06pm :buried


----------



## Stroker Ace

Had to put this up for the lulz and as it relates to this thread, Dean has a cameo as a hobo in this.

Worth the watch as Maddox and Koslov are pretty entertaining in it.


----------



## DA

Asenath said:


> Aww. As a woman who believes that other women shouldn't be judged on how they share their ladybusiness, *this kind of joking makes me sad.*


It's KKF, so she deserved it :jordan



iDogBea said:


>


My word :wilkins This is either fantastic or dreadful, but I'm not sure which, probably leaning towards fantastic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DAFUQ did I just watch?:argh: It made me laugh though.

On a shallow note: Koslov is hot and should be on my tv. 

Good thing Maddox lost that beard. It was covering up the pretty.

Dean has big feet


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Eddie Ray is a lesbian. Who likes to perv on Moxbrose. I think.
> 
> But if you are a boy with a man crush on the Shield, this is safe space!
> 
> And KKF - it's okay if you have a girl crush on Kelly Kelly, too. Just, not here. . .somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> See, I ship them as an OT3. Because, you know, Reigns is kind of fussy about the health and well-being of their little buddy.


*sneezes* someone be talking about me...

nah its ok...
...i'm female and swing both ways which is why I perv on the Mox...just to clarify for future discussion...


----------



## NathWFC

Reigns is the man. WHC before the next 'Mania.


----------



## Amber B

Maddox, along with Orton and Johnny Curtis belong to the GHB crew. Watch your drinks, ladies.



























I can't deal.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its gonna be so cringey in here when one of them has a singles match all of you boys/girls will be creaming yourself lol


:bosh2 why are you on an anti shield crusade all of a sudden...


----------



## Shazayum

amberb believes in the shield


----------



## iamnotanugget

Oh snaps! Roman has a full length sleeve now! Maybe that's why he was wearing a long sleeve shirt at the house shows. Probably trying to protect it for a bit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> :bosh2 why are you on an anti shield crusade all of a sudden...


She's a bandwagoner. 



>


:mark: I love it! Definitely makes sense now why he had a shirt under the vest at houseshows.


----------



## Eddie Ray

iamnotanugget said:


> Oh snaps! Roman has a full length sleeve now! Maybe that's why he was wearing a long sleeve shirt at the house shows. Probably trying to protect it for a bit.


good, it looks better like that...his original tattoo didn't seem amazingly done tbh


----------



## Amber B

Shazayum said:


> amberb believes in the shield


Nah I just believe in wrecking and/or objectifying them.









Their agenda doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## fastfrosty

I like the fact that Ambrose is getting bigger (muscle-wise) and bigger and given the chance to still perform with that vest while either bulking or cutting. He's the standout from the shield but they're all amazing. 

Depending on how their single careers end up (which I'm 110% certain will be golden for at least Reigns and Ambrose, with a maybe under Rollins) The Shield could go down as this generation's Four Horsemen if WWE book their rise properly and don't rush a breakup.


----------



## SubZero3:16

iamnotanugget said:


> Oh snaps! Roman has a full length sleeve now! Maybe that's why he was wearing a long sleeve shirt at the house shows. Probably trying to protect it for a bit.


I didn't believe that it was possible but he's gotten even hotter.:yum:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

That tattoo makes him look awful who is he trying to be Randy Orton lol

And im not a bandwagoner


----------



## Amber B

I didn't know Orton was Samoan. You learn something new every day on WF.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That tattoo makes him look awful who is he trying to be Randy Orton lol
> 
> And im not a bandwagoner


because everyone with a sleeve tattoo = Orton...dear god...


----------



## Riddle101

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That tattoo makes him look awful who is he trying to be Randy Orton lol
> 
> And im not a bandwagoner


Oh c'mon, that is weak. Try harder.


----------



## Da Silva

Bah god, they're just pure sex. I wonder if they do orgies, I wouldn't mind just staring at them as they get it on.


----------



## Asenath

I sort of feel bad for KKF. If you have no real investment in the technical aspects of wrestling (and I imagine you mustn't, to be a Kelly Kelly fan), and your fave quits -- what's left?

Sadness.

Get out of my thread, Powder.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


>


Now that I'm seeing them from a different angle, they do not look like wrestling tights at all. 










Either that or he intentionally wore a smaller size.


----------



## Asenath

Not gonna lie, that Speedos picture looks like something from an 'erotic wrestling' site.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Damn! That's not even properly covering his butt.


----------



## Itami

Lol at Seth in that pic. My god... I feel bad for him to have to shave his entire body considereing he's half Armenian and all.

That said, Roman's sleeve tattoo looks pretty sick.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That looks intricate as hell.


----------



## Stroker Ace

It'll look great when he gets both arms done unless he's going for just the one arm thing like Rock has.


----------



## iamnotanugget

My new wallpaper. I can't express how much I love this picture.


----------



## Da Silva

Oh my god, I love the black guy slightly above Reigns. That fucking face.


----------



## Da Silva

And the woman on Rollins right is still orgasming.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Itami said:


> Yay I finally found Mox vs Homicide on E6!!! Been looking for this for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-match is hilarious. :lol


Reviving this from several pages ago. 

His post match antics are exactly why I love the character of Jon Moxley so much. :


----------



## Bushmaster

Im a guy but I love Seth not in that way though :lol every member of the Shield are awesome but I just think Seth looks the coolest. When I first saw his new hairstyle I wasnt digging it but the whole package is working for me (Y)

And :lol K2fan, this thread has the girls dripping for Shield I guess we could use some comedy. Roman Reigns tat makes him a Orton wanabe?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dear ambrose.......my body is ready for you! Lol


----------



## lisa12000

God i come into this thread nearly every day! these pictures are becoming an unhealthy obsession!! Have to say for me, these guys are the best thing on WWE TV atm!! i will be disgusted if they mess this up at mania!! Roll on Fri axxess is all i can say!


----------



## kidzeen

Rollins cuts great promos


----------



## Eulonzo

My boys were good last night on the mic.


----------



## NeyNey

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And for the record no im not a lesbian by me li*c*king Kelly Kelly.


8*D



>


The left guy was constantly nodding and screaming. :mark:
"_BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!_" the whole time. :bateman


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RAW Dark match... Go Seth, Go! :mark: Not a Cena hater but he deserved that shot for the horrible promo on RAW. 



Bleacher Report said:


> John Cena, Sheamus and Ryback defeated The Shield by disqualification.
> 
> The dust (or was it ashes?) had barely settled on the Raw show when the six-man match took place. It was not a very long match, either, as *Seth Rollins got The Shield disqualified when he began using a chair on Cena.*
> 
> But the biggest pop for the match came when Cena, Sheamus and Ryback all hit their finishers on The Shield members. Afterward, the three babyfaces went around ringside shaking hands and exchanging high-fives with the fans.


----------



## Amber B

Seth has been doing that in every house show.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Shield to scared to get into the ring last night lol just shows you what cowards they are. 5 days time boys your ass' will get kicked


----------



## squeelbitch

*the shield after wm?*

surely they will have to end the 3 on 3 feuds, they are clutching at straws with this current feud with a team that aint even booked as strong in singles competition as the team of cena, sheamus and ryback was.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: the shield after wm?*

i'm pretty sure it will be single matches from now on after wresltemania or a few tag matches, like you said the 3 on 3 is almost finished


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: the shield after wm?*

3 on 3 titles/matches have never been a steady draw for any company. Usually it's when the feud is viable, such as the Road Warriors/Dusty Rhodes vs the Russians, Ivan Koloff, Krusher Kruschev, and Nikita Koloff. Or the Freebirds vs the Von Erichs. Nobody wants to see them vs anyone else.

The Shield members should invoke the "Freebird Rule" and become tag team champions under that. They hold a long "reign of terror" in which the tag titles become meaningful. That means no jobbing in 1 on 1 competition or tons of non title losses. No "ryback comes out and squashes Shield" or Big Show, Cena or anyone. 

They then parley this into one of their own getting the IC or US belts, or maybe get both of them. Then use them as springboards to getting World Title or WWE Title shots, of which they look good in them, but fall short.

But WWE will probably have 2 of them jobbing and the other little better.


----------



## Phenomic_Enigma

*Re: the shield after wm?*

I see them splitting up and work on there singles career, you can only do so much with a 3 vs 3 feud


----------



## Shield Of Justice

Good showing heading into WM!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Their match is one of the few I am really excited for.

Promo was okay. A bit flat but the crowd around them was funny. Rollins did well but I agree with what someone said earler, he shouldn't tie his hair back.


----------



## DA

LOL at KKF coming into this thread just to troll


----------



## BarrettBarrage

so is this thread still about The Shield or just their bodies and looks?

Just getting that vibe.


----------



## AntUK

BarrettBarrage said:


> so is this thread still about The Shield or just their bodies and looks?
> 
> Just getting that vibe.


Not at all we get

X person or Orton should be the leader 
Rollins Sucks at promos
Regins is the best but you guys in this thread dont think so.
Ambrose is overrated
Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose is the leader(this week)

in between all the swooning going on, they usually rotate in every few pages or such.

Truth be told the Shield are pretty much in a holding pattern till 'mania is over it seems, so w're content to just sit and wait till the part timers bugger off to see what direction they take the shield.


----------



## TheFranticJane

So am I the only one who wants to see Ambrose turn heel on The Shield at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Itami

^ This soon?



BarrettBarrage said:


> so is this thread still about The Shield or just their bodies and looks?
> 
> Just getting that vibe.


Mostly bodies and looks. Sometimes it's about The Shield though. 


Last's night promo was good, but they way they always switch the mic around comes of gimmicky. They should be shown as equals, but eh.


----------



## mgman

A lot of either pubescent, hormone-raging kids or sexually deprived, lonely adults up in here.


----------



## Itami

mgman said:


> A lot of either pubescent, hormone-raging kids or sexually deprived, lonely adults up in here.


And by here, you mean the entire forum, right?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> Seth has been doing that in every house show.


...but still :mark:



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Shield to scared to get into the ring last night lol just shows you what cowards they are. 5 days time boys your ass' will get kicked


unk2


----------



## Amber B

Anyone who is complaining about us girls (and boys) swooning, deal with it. Once WWE gives them new material is when I'll turn back into a serious business wrestling fan.



TheFranticJane said:


> So am I the only one who wants to see Ambrose turn heel on The Shield at Wrestlemania?


How can he turn heel if he already is one?


----------



## TankOfRate

BarrettBarrage said:


> so is this thread still about The Shield or just their bodies and looks?
> 
> Just getting that vibe.





mgman said:


> A lot of either pubescent, hormone-raging kids or sexually deprived, lonely adults up in here.


I gladly direct y'all to the WoW section/every Divas thread ever. 

But I guess to balance it out we could do important, srs things like complain about how they hold cameras or bitch about how boring their beatdowns are. 

Yeah, their promo last night was pretty standard. This RTWM is appalling. The 6 man match will probably be saved by the really high quality of The Shield's recent in-ring work. Post-WM will be depressing because the WWE will pretty much realize they have nowhere to go with them. If they lose, they'll be broken up. If they win, it'll be back to weekly random beatdowns and promos about justice. Best case scenario is a new factor pops in to shake things up, but I am not optimistic at all. So while the wrestling product right now sucks balls (I could do SO much with this right now, but out of respect I will not), I have no problem with this thread being a splooge-zone. At the end of the day, The Shield are given a ton of credit for their abilities, talents, work etc, so y'all really need to stop blowing a gasket every time perverted/superficial comments are made. At least we haven't got to "I would suck a fart out of his ass" levels.... _yet._


----------



## Itami

For the record, the whole camera gimmick allows Seth/Dean to be near each other... and nobody should complain about that, ever.

I dunno if I should be optimistic for them or not post-WM. It all comes down to WWE believing enough to push them to the moon. Maybe this whole 'believe in the shield' shtick is aimed at us for not thinking they have a chance of succeeding at Evolution-like level... or not.

In the meantime, here have a Shield photo


----------



## TankOfRate

I don't even know if we can trust the 'believing in them' thing. Their booking is just a mess right now, even with talents they're supposedly high on tbh. They've thrown so many young talents under the bus lately to accommodate part-timers that I just don't see how anyone is supposed to get over big time, considering 3/4 of the roster mean fuck all. The best bet is working with Punk, Cena etc, but even that has its limits. I hate how we have NO midcard and a barely there main event scene. I watched Raw for the first time in ages last night and shit's just depressing. Unless we have some serious character development coming up soon, I just don't believe anyone's going anywhere. Wrestlemania 30 will probably be the same old shit, too. Headlined by part-timers/celebrities, with the better young talents having pointless tag/maybe singles matches. I believe in The Shield but I do not at all believe in WWE's booking. I hate to be pessimistic about wrestling because wrestling is silly, but it's not even _fun_ right now. Outside of Fandango, The Shield and the little snippets of AJ/Kaitlyn, I just am not engaged with any of this fuckery. 

UGH, SEE GUYS. I _CAN_ TALK ABOUT SOMETHING OTHER THAN WANTING TO SLEEP WITH WRESTLERS.

(That is a very lovely picture though. Pretty much want to sleep with all of them, even if Rollins hates rats.)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

BarrettBarrage said:


> so is this thread still about The Shield or just their bodies and looks?
> 
> Just getting that vibe.


From what ive seen it looks like some members on here have the hots for the Shield members talking about their bodies, looks and posting photos of them


And an interesting note to all you Shield lovers Bret Hart tweeted that Roman Reigns is the one who will have a bright future in the company from seeing the promo he did with the other two


----------



## TheFranticJane

Amber B said:


> How can he turn heel if he already is one?


By revealing himself to be a batshit insane lunatic who can't work with others.
It would just come completely out of left field and leave everyone scratching their heads.

He'd be a heel who other heels were terrified of.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Wasn't really complaining about the swooning ; more so making a joke, feel free to continue.

I agree with TankOfRate ; I don't believe in WWE's booking and I severely want the Shield to succeed ; that way when they eventually split , they each will have a strong start.

If I cared about the divas division [ if they even have one now] I guess I'd be doing the same thing aka swoon over divas since the build up has been dreadful barring Taker/Punk, I even care more about Fandango and Jericho than Cena/Rock.


----------



## Hera

My hope for them is that with Punk reportedly taking time off they step into the role as the top heels in the company for a bit. They've taken out pretty much everyone. Let them ride it out on top until the end of the summer when you do the split. That's what I'd do anyway. Then again who the hell knows what they are gonna do with Brock. Maybe Brock vs The Shield? :mark:

I really do think they gotta end this group around Summerslam time unless they really do some out of this world booking.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> From what ive seen it looks like some members on here have the hots for the Shield members talking about their bodies, looks and posting photos of them
> 
> 
> *And an interesting note to all you Shield lovers Bret Hart tweeted that Roman Reigns is the one who will have a bright future in the company from seeing the promo he did with the other two*


I don't normally take you seriously, but is this for realsies? My favourite wrestler of all time tweeting one of my favourites today. Mind would be blown if it's true.



AntUK said:


> Not at all we get
> 
> X person or Orton should be the leader
> *Rollins Sucks at promos
> Regins is the best but you guys in this thread dont think so.
> Ambrose is overrated*
> Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose is the leader(this week)
> 
> in between all the swooning going on, they usually rotate in every few pages or such.
> 
> Truth be told the Shield are pretty much in a holding pattern till 'mania is over it seems, so w're content to just sit and wait till the part timers bugger off to see what direction they take the shield.


I suppose yours truly is the major cause of those three? I have a penchant for... stirring the pot. There's a reason I'm not with any church groups anymore. 

Still, arguing and debating breaks the monotony.


----------



## Bushmaster

But if they become top heels we'll either get another face team up feud or having Cena take them out all on their own. I'd like them round up titles beginning with the IC or US. Yeah they don't mean much but gold around their wastes isnt a bad sight either


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I don't normally take you seriously, but is this for realsies? My favourite wrestler of all time tweeting one of my favourites today. Mind would be blown if it's true.


Its true


----------



## Itami

TankOfRate said:


> I don't even know if we can trust the 'believing in them' thing. Their booking is just a mess right now, even with talents they're supposedly high on tbh. They've thrown so many young talents under the bus lately to accommodate part-timers that I just don't see how anyone is supposed to get over big time, considering 3/4 of the roster mean fuck all. The best bet is working with Punk, Cena etc, but even that has its limits. I hate how we have NO midcard and a barely there main event scene. I watched Raw for the first time in ages last night and shit's just depressing. Unless we have some serious character development coming up soon, I just don't believe anyone's going anywhere. Wrestlemania 30 will probably be the same old shit, too. Headlined by part-timers/celebrities, with the better young talents having pointless tag/maybe singles matches. I believe in The Shield but I do not at all believe in WWE's booking. I hate to be pessimistic about wrestling because wrestling is silly, but it's not even _fun_ right now. Outside of Fandango, The Shield and the little snippets of AJ/Kaitlyn, I just am not engaged with any of this fuckery.


Now that you mention how shitty they treat the midcard (that really doesn't even exist right now to being with), I get your lack of faith for these guys. Honestly though, I don't give a fuck about The Shield as much as I do about Dean Ambrose. Even if they were to lose at WM and split, I'm not gonna be too worried as long as they utilize the best "newcomer"/talent they have right now, which is him. If there comes a day he'll be placed in Cesaro's current position, THEEEN I'll just give up.


----------



## krai999

IS kelly kelly fan a lesbian cause out of all the women in this thread she is the only one bashing the shield while the others think that the shield is hot(no ****)


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

krai999 said:


> IS kelly kelly fan a lesbian cause out of all the women in this thread she is the only one bashing the shield while the others think that the shield is hot(no ****)


Even as a male or lesbian or whatever, you'd have to have some very peculiar tastes is the Shield doesn't do it for you.

However, I can understand how irritating it is when people fanboy/fangirl over certain things and discuss the... well lets say shallower aspects of wrestling and you disagree or are bored/disgusted with it.


----------



## Itami

I love how much attention you guys give KKF, as if replying to her/his posts is gonna prove shit. And now I'm doing it too.


----------



## just1988

*It's incredible to think how far Moxley and Black have come since their indy days, struggling to make a living and now they're less than a week away from a WrestleMania match with future HoF'ers like Sheamus, Orton and Big Show. The payday alone will probably be more than they ever made on the indy's the entire time they were there.*


----------



## Amber B

just1988 said:


> *It's incredible to think how far Moxley and Black have come since their indy days, struggling to make a living and now they're less than a week away from a WrestleMania match with future HoF'ers like Sheamus, Orton and Big Show. The payday alone will probably be more than they ever made on the indy's the entire time they were there.*


I always expected Tyler Black to make it to WWE but seeing Moxley on WWE tv is still so weird to me. He always had the tools, sure but the fact that they were interested in a character like him is pretty cool. I just hope WWE doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

inb4 they give Ambrose some horrible comedy gimmick involving fork tricks.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> I love how much attention you guys give KKF, as if replying to her/his posts is gonna prove shit. And now I'm doing it too.


Anytime someone mentions Bret Hart I have to listen. 

By the way, that's a pretty cool gif. Why is Ambrose speaking with a Japanese character background?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Anytime someone mentions Bret Hart I have to listen.
> 
> By the way, that's a pretty cool gif. Why is Ambrose speaking with a Japanese character background?


It was from a certain interview, but I'm guessing it's just a matter of style. Plus, another gif relating to the attention given to 'her' posts.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I see plenty of guys on this forum say they have a hard on or jizzing in their pants so it should not be any different about us girls talking about our ovaries exploding LOL

@dean/moxley where can I find that interview? I tried to find it on youtube but I could not find it. Thanks.


----------



## WolfyGC

The most impressive member of the shield is the big one. He roars like a lion! it is actually quite entertaining. he carries the team.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> I see plenty of guys on this forum say they have a hard on or jizzing in their pants so it should not be any different about us girls talking about our ovaries exploding LOL


Didn't anyone ever tell you that decent women should never express any kind of sexual desire ever? Especially not on an anonymous internet forum. Only whores do that. 
unk2


----------



## Tony Tornado

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> From what ive seen it looks like some members on here have the hots for the Shield members talking about their bodies, looks and posting photos of them
> 
> 
> And an interesting note to all you Shield lovers Bret Hart tweeted that Roman Reigns is the one who will have a bright future in the company from seeing the promo he did with the other two


He really is losing his sanity if he said that. Ambrose was so clearly better than the other two that it's almost unfair. Only two or three guys in the world can touch Ambrose when it comes to promos and Rollins and Reigns are certainly not two of them.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I suppose yours truly is the major cause of those three? I have a penchant for... stirring the pot. There's a reason I'm not with any church groups anymore.
> 
> Still, arguing and debating breaks the monotony.


Nobody is saying that Roman Reigns isn't made of awesome. He's a pretty cool fellow. And. . .dat ass. 

All I'm saying is that he doesn't have the proven track record of excellence Tyler Black and Jon Moxley established for themselves over the last decade. 



mgman said:


> A lot of either pubescent, hormone-raging kids or sexually deprived, lonely adults up in here.


If I see ONE post in the WOW thread in your history, I'm going to clown you from here to Kingdom Come.


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> @dean/moxley where can I find that interview? I tried to find it on youtube but I could not find it. Thanks.


It's from Stories from the Streets: the Jon Moxley story. It's a good 2 1/2 hours of shoot and stream of conscious rambling. He's half in the bag for the last part. MoxleyMoxx uploaded it to DailyMotion. I'll PM you.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*


Asenath said:



Nobody is saying that Roman Reigns isn't made of awesome. He's a pretty cool fellow. And. . .dat ass.

Click to expand...

*


Asenath said:


> *All I'm saying is that he doesn't have the proven track record of excellence Tyler Black and Jon Moxley established for themselves over the last decade. *
> 
> 
> 
> If I see ONE post in the WOW thread in your history, I'm going to clown you from here to Kingdom Come.


I'm so transparent. However, John Cena didn't either. CM Punk did. Look where each is at 

Here is some rather worrying news. 

The original plan for the big six-man match was for Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show to defeat Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose but those plans have reportedly changed.

F4WOnline and Wrestlinginc came up with that. Can't be certain if it's true, but it's a somewhat worrying thought if they were going to go for Team Sheamus, Orton and Show winning.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Don't know why the girls can't get in on the action with talking up sweetly about wrestlers who make 'em warm down under. Us guys do it all the fucking time with the Divas and female celebs. Shit, women talk up other women about their looks all the time. Guys can't do the same about other men? Get the fuck out of here with that insecurity.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Caesar WCWR said:


> Don't know why the girls can't get in on the action with talking up sweetly about wrestlers who make 'em warm down under. Us guys do it all the fucking time with the Divas and female celebs. Shit, women talk up other women about their looks all the time. Guys can't do the same about other men? Get the fuck out of here with that insecurity.


I wish there were a bunch of talented women I could drool over who get good booking and screen time. That's why I can't wait for Paige and Anya. But right now? Other than Fandango's dancer I've got nothing. 

I'll just settle for the Shield.


----------



## DA

Four days until they rival it out with Punk/Taker to have MOTN :mark:















:ambrose


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I am going with the shield to have MOTN especially if the after math results in a Shield win and a Orton heel turn....plz come true damn it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns better enjoy this moment as this time next year they could be jobbing and maybe even released so savour this moment boys lol


----------



## DA

You never know, if they get released, they might get work as extras in one of Kelly Kelly's pornos


----------



## Coney718

Im just wondering if the Shield will still come thru the crowd at Wrestlemania. I mean, in stadium that large with 70,000 people its gonna take them forever.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns better enjoy this moment as this time next year they could be jobbing and maybe even released so savour this moment boys lol


At least if they get released they will still get jobs in other promotions like TNA, ROH, CZW, PWG etc UNLIKE Kelly who has done virtually nothing worth noting since her departure.


----------



## DA

MoxleyMoxx said:


> At least if they get released they will still get jobs in other promotions like TNA, ROH, CZW, PWG etc *UNLIKE Kelly who has done virtually nothing worth noting since her departure.*


What you talkin bout? She dyed her hair brown, especially worth noting if she managed to open the hair dye bottle by herself 8*D


----------



## TheFranticJane

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns better enjoy this moment as this time next year they could be jobbing and maybe even released so savour this moment boys lol


If Roman Reigns ever starts jobbing, I'll be pretty fucking surprised. I've said before that he's a future WHC, and I stand by that. He's got the look, his in-ring work is believable and hard hitting and he has that 'it' factor.

Dean Ambrose will be a jobber. But it won't matter. Because he'll most likely cut the best promos and be in the best feuds. It won't change the fact that he'll likely lose most of his matches, but I think his character will be booked strongly enough so that it won't matter.

Seth Rollins, on the other hand, won't get far. He has that kind of Vance Archer look - the generic long-haired guy who used to get squashed by Waylon Mercy on _Superstars_.
He's also not a decent enough talker to get himself over, every so often he'll show flashes of talent, but the ultimate picture is very bland.
Maybe he'll get an IC and tag title run, but it won't last and his run in the company post-Shield will be unmemorable.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Coney718 said:


> Im just wondering if the Shield will still come thru the crowd at Wrestlemania. I mean, in stadium that large with 70,000 people its gonna take them forever.


I dont think they will do all the stairs as that will take forever and apprentely ive read all the matches have time limits so they wont have much time to do a big entrance. I did read an idea that they could come down from a helicopter and land in the ring but obviously thats not gonna happen considering what happened to Owen Hart



MoxleyMoxx said:


> At least if they get released they will still get jobs in other promotions like TNA, ROH, CZW, PWG etc UNLIKE Kelly who has done virtually nothing worth noting since her departure.


Your probably right on that they will get all sorts of offers from different wrestling companies

As for your comment on Kelly Kelly she has done stuff since quitting WWE she has launched her own website

http://www.barbarablank.com

She created her own 2013 calendar and they all sold out on her website store, she is now creating a fitness DVD, she has done signings at different locations, she has done modelling photo shoots, and she will be at wrestlecon this weekend in Secaucus, New Jersey



TheFranticJane said:


> If Roman Reigns ever starts jobbing, I'll be pretty fucking surprised. I've said before that he's a future WHC, and I stand by that. He's got the look, his in-ring work is believable and hard hitting and he has that 'it' factor.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will be a jobber. But it won't matter. Because he'll most likely cut the best promos and be in the best feuds. It won't change the fact that he'll likely lose most of his matches, but I think his character will be booked strongly enough so that it won't matter.
> 
> Seth Rollins, on the other hand, won't get far. He has that kind of Vance Archer look - the generic long-haired guy who used to get squashed by Waylon Mercy on _Superstars_.
> He's also not a decent enough talker to get himself over, every so often he'll show flashes of talent, but the ultimate picture is very bland.
> Maybe he'll get an IC and tag title run, but it won't last and his run in the company post-Shield will be unmemorable.


Things in WWE can change at any time you must know that. Vince changes his mind every fucking minute of the day. This time next year Shield may not even be where they are right now they all could be jobbing their ass' out to Cena since he will be WWE champion


----------



## Bushmaster

Coney718 said:


> Im just wondering if the Shield will still come thru the crowd at Wrestlemania. I mean, in stadium that large with 70,000 people its gonna take them forever.


Maybe thats why the IC and US title arent being defended at Mania, they needed more time for the Shield entrance lol. I hope they come through the crowd preferably around where I'll be sitting.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Coney718 said:


> Im just wondering if the Shield will still come thru the crowd at Wrestlemania. I mean, in stadium that large with 70,000 people its gonna take them forever.


They're going to rappel into the ring from a helicopter.


----------



## Headliner

I think Ambrose is going to attempt to show out a little because it's Mania. 


Soupman Prime said:


> Maybe thats why the IC and US title arent being defended at Mania, they needed more time for the Shield entrance lol. I hope they come through the crowd preferably around where I'll be sitting.


You mean they needed more time for P.DIDDY.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I'm more interested in how The Shield will enter Wrestlemania than most of the card.

Although I doubt it will be anything spectacular.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I just want them to win. Even if their entrance is lackluster I just want them to win.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I just want them to win. Even if their entrance is lackluster I just want them to win.


(Y)


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SubZero3:16 said:


> (Y)


I enjoy the fact that we have duelling Avatars and sigs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I enjoy the fact that we have duelling Avatars and sigs.


LOL! Please don't misunderstand. I am in no way shape or form a Miz fan. I would like him to stop devaluing the word 'awesome'. He is not worthy.


----------



## Stroker Ace

I think the Shield are gonna be in the running for having MOTN on Sunday. So far their past two big matches have been fantastic and they'll wanna show off and prove that they belong. If given enough time we'll be in for a four star six-man tag.

The only other thing I'm looking forward to is their entrance as I still think it'll be the SWAT team idea I had. Seems likely given Cena's string of Mania entrances.



Itami said:


> In the meantime, here have a Shield photo


:ass

I don't know which I like better, messy hair Mox or slicked back Brose and shaved or stuble.

Sry girl, but I gotta steal this pic for my new sig.


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> I think the Shield are gonna be in the running for having MOTN on Sunday.


Hope so... their match has been reported to be about 15 minutes, with the 3 mainevents obviously being much longer. Hopefully they pull off something spectacular. (which they will considering Show's gonna chop their vests/shirts off.)

Oh and some of you might enjoy this...I found another Ambrose/DB video from HWA :~D


----------



## Amber B

Headliner said:


> I think Ambrose is going to attempt to show out a little because it's Mania.


Oh I'm expecting him to display more of his crazy and not give a single fuck. He is always auditioning and lately I've noticed him subtly making himself stand out.



Headliner said:


> You mean they needed more time for P.DIDDY.


If this motherfucker doesn't do a medley of his 96-98 hits with an appearance by short bus bitch Mase then it will be a fucking bust. If there are no shiny jogging suits and backup dancers with knee pads, it's a got damn fail.


----------



## TankOfRate

I so rarely get invested in wins/losses, but lord help me if Sheamus and pals go over this Sunday. Let them get their comeuppance at a future PPV, but for the love of god, just let The Shield have their moment this Sunday. Whatever happens after this, at least they'll have that. 

Definitely looking forward to Ambrose antics too. He's been progressively letting out the crazy lately and I have no doubt he will have his fun at 'Mania. He's about to take over Ziggler's spot as best bumper/seller. I cannot wait to see them try to outdo each other.



just1988 said:


> *It's incredible to think how far Moxley and Black have come since their indy days, struggling to make a living and now they're less than a week away from a WrestleMania match with future HoF'ers like Sheamus, Orton and Big Show. The payday alone will probably be more than they ever made on the indy's the entire time they were there.*


Yeah, I get SO sentimental about this stuff. Even with my doubtin' and hatin', I'm really looking forward to this Wrestlemania simply because we're getting to see people like Ambrose, Rollins, AJ and Fandango get a shot. To be honest, even though I don't get upset about WWE hiring non-wrestlers out of nowhere, it's really nice to see people who've been doing this for years and genuinely fighting for it get a shot. If we got to see more of that, WWE's current (and future) roster could be superb. We're living in the era of kids who grew up wrestling fans, I don't get why they don't take more advantage of that. I'll have to have some tissues ready this Sunday for both proud mama times and Shield-splooge times.

Also, Sin Cara leaked on Twitter the Wrestlemania hotel, so ladies (and fellas, if you're into that), time to get your ring rat shoes on. 8*D


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> Also, Sin Cara leaked on Twitter the Wrestlemania hotel, so ladies (and fellas, if you're into that), time to get your ring rat shoes on. 8*D


Dude manages to botch EVERYTHING.

I'm imagining all the wrestlers giving a collective facepalm. They ain't getting no sleep this week.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Poor Sin Cara, dude can't get anything right.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The Shield are about to get their hotel doors kicked down.


----------



## TankOfRate

So, um, guys... who wants to contribute to my Kickstarter campaign to raise money for a ticket to NJ? You know, just to enjoy Wrestlemania festivities.


----------



## Stroker Ace

BarrettBarrage said:


> The Shield are about to get their hotel doors kicked down.


BELIEVE IN THE SLUTS!!!



TankOfRate said:


> So, um, guys... who wants to contribute to my Kickstarter campaign to raise money for a ticket to NJ? You know, just to enjoy Wrestlemania festivities.


Would you really need a ticket, I'd just steal a car and drive there.


----------



## TankOfRate

iDogBea said:


> BELIEVE IN THE SLUTS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you really need a ticket, I'd just steal a car and drive there.


I live in England. It's tough times y'all. Pretty much no sluttin' opportunities.

...But with that being said, I _do_ live really close to the arena they come to in London. Hopefully Cara leaks where they're staying. I have friends who would be on that with no shame or a second thought. Totally not me though.


----------



## Amber B

Screw meeting them at the hotel or the venue. Troll the bars.
God I'd be a fabulous rat if I wasn't raised to have pesky morals.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> I live in England. It's tough times y'all. Pretty much no sluttin' opportunities.
> 
> ...But with that being said, I _do_ live really close to the arena they come to in London. Hopefully Cara leaks where they're staying. I have friends who would be on that with no shame or a second thought. Totally not me though.


Well that blows, but at least they tour in your area so you're lucky.

Ratting is not my style either, in fact I'll pass on ever meeting them. If I see Mox I might just faint.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'll never meet them unless I buy a plane ticket and travel to the US and go to a scheduled meet and greet. A picture and autograph is good enough for me.


----------



## Bushmaster

Would imagine Dean looking like this after reading all the comments in this thread lol.



Spoiler: they're coming for you


----------



## Eddie Ray

lol Ambrose with that duck face XD


----------



## TankOfRate

Entertaining myself going through Dean's lost twitter posts... http://topsy.com/twitter/thedeanambrose He NEEDS to come back because his tweets were the best things ever. 



Amber B said:


> Screw meeting them at the hotel or the venue. Troll the bars.
> God I'd be a fabulous rat if I wasn't raised to have pesky morals.


:lmao :lmao I love how well you have it planned out. Girl, your morals ain't fooling me....



iDogBea said:


> Well that blows, but at least they tour in your area so you're lucky.
> 
> Ratting is not my style either, in fact I'll pass on ever meeting them. If I see Mox I might just faint.


Lawd I do not plan on meeting any famous person I like. I am far too easily disappointed.



Soupman Prime said:


> [they're coming for you]


Ugh. It's going to be a really sad day when they split Ambrollins up.


----------



## Chad Allen

Well......this thread has turned to shits but does anyone think this song fits seth rollins http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DDDk0zJ89t4#


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The theme music each of them will have when they break up should be an interesting debate. 

Rollins is the easiest one. He's a bit of a hybrid wrestler, high flying mixed with technical so any kind of heavy metal or energetic, electric based themes would fit him. Of course, they might just stick him with some pop song, God forbid.

Reigns is a bit harder. He's a big guy so you would want something heavy and downbeat, something along the lines of Motorhead or Cold. But they might give him a rap theme as an alternative and knowing Vince McMahon he might get some stupid Disney Jungle beat.

I have no idea what Ambrose should get. I'm not as well versed with his indy character as some, so I don't know what he would come out to. When he's beaten up he looks a bit like Keifer Sutherland. Maybe they should give him the 24 main theme.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Soupman Prime said:


> Would imagine Dean looking like this after reading all the comments in this thread lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they're coming for you


The real OG.

Ambrose is still my favorite though I feel they should give him more opportunities to wrestle and show off his skills, it seems like Rollins and Reigns get more time whenever they wrestle.


----------



## Itami

TankOfRate said:


> Lawd I do not plan on meeting any famous person I like. I am far too easily disappointed.


Ugh imagine if they're having a shit day and you go over to ask for a picture or an autograph and they brush you off completely... and then you go home to re-evaluate your life. For that very reason I'd hate to meet them too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Itami said:


> Ugh imagine if they're having a shit day and you go over to ask for a picture or an autograph and they brush you off completely... and then you go home to re-evaluate your life. For that very reason I'd hate to meet them too.


You could still say that YOU GOT REJECTED BY DEAN AMBROSE :mark:

Speaking of their entrance musics when they go single, Dean has had some sick songs
as his themes in the indies. Misfits, Rage Against The Machine, Led Zeppelin, L7 (same that Pillman used in his ECW days), Muse, Suicidal Tendencies, Eminem... and that awesome Foxy Shazam song he used in CZW. :mark:

Also check what I found.
http://vimeo.com/63177096#


----------



## Stroker Ace

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You could still say that YOU GOT REJECTED BY DEAN AMBROSE :mark:
> 
> Speaking of their entrance musics when they go single, Dean has had some sick songs
> as his themes in the indies. Misfits, Rage Against The Machine, Led Zeppelin, L7 (same that Pillman used in his ECW days), Muse, Suicidal Tendencies, Eminem... and that awesome Foxy Shazam song he used in CZW. :mark:
> 
> Also check what I found.
> http://vimeo.com/63177096#


That was....strange. Is that supposed to be a ringtone or what?


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> Entertaining myself going through Dean's lost twitter posts... http://topsy.com/twitter/thedeanambrose He NEEDS to come back because his tweets were the best things ever.
> 
> :lmao :lmao I love how well you have it planned out. Girl, your morals ain't fooling me....
> 
> Lawd I do not plan on meeting any famous person I like. I am far too easily disappointed.


Twatting must have been miserable for someone like him. 
I'd never be _that_ fan who stalks airports/hotels or waits outside of a got damn arena looking like a creeper. The fuck do I need their signature or photo for looking all awkward? :lmao



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> The theme music each of them will have when they break up should be an interesting debate.
> 
> Rollins is the easiest one. He's a bit of a hybrid wrestler, high flying mixed with technical so any kind of heavy metal or energetic, electric based themes would fit him. Of course, they might just stick him with some pop song, God forbid.
> 
> Reigns is a bit harder. He's a big guy so you would want something heavy and downbeat, something along the lines of Motorhead or Cold. But they might give him a rap theme as an alternative and knowing Vince McMahon he might get some stupid Disney Jungle beat.
> 
> I have no idea what Ambrose should get. I'm not as well versed with his indy character as some, so I don't know what he would come out to. When he's beaten up he looks a bit like Keifer Sutherland. Maybe they should give him the 24 main theme.


Reigns will get some generic rap song #74 or Batista like music. Rollins will get screamo and Ambrose...no damn clue. Entrance music doesn't make his character which is rare but him and Callihan using Space Dementia was fabulous.

He's like a combination of Keifer Sutherland, 1/2 cup of Jack Tripper and a dash of Corey Feldman (if he wasn't ugly and cracked out) with old school Tracey Smothers' body type/height. None of those should work. 



Itami said:


> Ugh imagine if they're having a shit day and you go over to ask for a picture or an autograph and they brush you off completely... and then you go home to re-evaluate your life. For that very reason I'd hate to meet them too.


I jokingly suggested a bar to troll but I've spoken to a good amount of wrestlers at bars or randomly outside a restaurant during a smoke break (when I sued to smoke) just on whim. Screw photo ops or even an autograph. I can write down my own name too.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Entrance music doesn't make his character which is rare but him and Callihan using Space Dementia was fabulous.


If he doesn't use that or a disturbing piano music I'm gonna be so fucking disappointed.


----------



## x78

TankOfRate said:


> Entertaining myself going through Dean's lost twitter posts... http://topsy.com/twitter/thedeanambrose He NEEDS to come back because his tweets were the best things ever.


"@realkingregal is a belieber" :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

If Rollins has it his way, his music will be screamo/ADTR/something that sounds like it came off a 14 year old emo's iPod. Reigns will get something Batista-like awesome or something fucking awful that will be passed off as ~tribal~. There is no middle ground. Unsure about Ambrose though. Not sure I mind either way, as long as it isn't over-complicated or Downstait.



Amber B said:


> Twatting must have been miserable for someone like him.
> I'd never be _that_ fan who stalks airports/hotels or waits outside of a got damn arena looking like a creeper. The fuck do I need their signature or photo for looking all awkward? :lmao


Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose seem to get harassed more than anyone, that just blows my mind. It's funny that as time has gone by, their fans pics have just gotten progressively more awkward.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Back during rumble time where I was visiting I ran into ambrose at hooters lol....not even joking,i am being serious.


----------



## TheFranticJane

BaBy FireFly said:


> Back during rumble time where I was visiting I ran into ambrose at hooters lol....not even joking,i am being serious.


I guess that settles the eternal debate about whether Dean is a tit or an ass man.


----------



## Quasi Juice

TankOfRate said:


> I so rarely get invested in wins/losses, but lord help me if Sheamus and pals go over this Sunday. Let them get their comeuppance at a future PPV, but for the love of god, just let The Shield have their moment this Sunday. Whatever happens after this, at least they'll have that.


They've put The Shield over top guys a few times now, on PPV even. The one time babyfaces get their revenge is usually at WM, let's be honest here. The Shield haven't lost yet so a loss wouldn't hurt them too much. The only way I can see them winning is via a heel turn by Orton, but I have a feeling they'll continue to build tension between Sheamus and Orton for another month or so and then finally pull the trigger.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Actually I think The Shield losing at Mania would hurt them a lot more than having the Avengers lose. Because in every segment they would have hence forth, they would be reminded that they couldn't win the big one. The one that really mattered. Because we know that creative loves to beat that in ad nauseum. The Avengers are already established wrestlers, so them losing wouldn't hurt them in the long run. Three newcomers losing at mania would wipe away they credibility immediately because lets face it most casual wrestling fans don't watch every PPV,so they wouldn't have seen TLC or Elimination Chamber but they would watch Wrestlemania. Besides they've been dropping anvils all along about Orton acting like a team player when everyone knows that he isn't, I want to see how it plays out in the match.


----------



## Quasi Juice

The key is that after Shield lose they quickly rebuild their credibility via strong wins on RAW/SD etc. The thing is that for some reason the WWE writers always forget to do this. The Nexus lost at Summerslam and they didn't book them in such a way that fans thought they were an actual threat after that. Maybe not the best example because Nexus needed to win that match more than Shield need to win this one I think, but alas. 

Hoping for an Orton heel turn, leading to a Shield win (Y) Or they swerve us with a Sheamus heel turn but doubt it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quasi Juice said:


> The key is that after Shield lose they quickly rebuild their credibility via strong wins on RAW/SD etc. *The thing is that for some reason the WWE writers always forget to do* this. The Nexus lost at Summerslam and they didn't book them in such a way that fans thought they were an actual threat after that. Maybe not the best example because Nexus needed to win that match more than Shield need to win this one I think, but alas.
> 
> Hoping for an Orton heel turn, leading to a Shield win (Y) Or they swerve us with a Sheamus heel turn but doubt it.


Exactly. I have absolutely no faith in the WWE writing team/creative.:gun:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Quasi Juice said:


> The key is that after Shield lose they quickly rebuild their credibility via strong wins on RAW/SD etc. The thing is that for some reason the WWE writers always forget to do this. The Nexus lost at Summerslam and they didn't book them in such a way that fans thought they were an actual threat after that. Maybe not the best example because Nexus needed to win that match more than Shield need to win this one I think, but alas.
> 
> *Hoping for an Orton heel turn, leading to a Shield win* (Y) Or they swerve us with a Sheamus heel turn but doubt it.


I hope that the Orton heel turn comes AFTER the Shield's win. Disappointed at a loss, he hits the RKO on Fella


----------



## VINT

Any pics of Reigns' new tattoos?


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> He's about to take over Ziggler's spot as best bumper/seller. I cannot wait to see them try to outdo each other.


This is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most.
Just imagine it and all your sorrows and worries are forgotten.
Beauty will be new defined.
A perfect dance.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

NeyNey said:


> This is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most.
> Just imagine it and all your sorrows and worries are forgotten.
> Beauty will be new defined.
> A perfect dance.


Excuse me?


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Excuse me?


NeyNey waxes poetic about Ambrose. You learn to read into the spirit of what she's saying.

I just hope they don't fuck it up and make the whole thing Prelude to an Orton Heel Turn instead of a glorious Shield moment too.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> NeyNey waxes poetic about Ambrose. You learn to read into the spirit of what she's saying.
> 
> I just hope they don't fuck it up and make the whole thing Prelude to an Orton Heel Turn instead of a glorious Shield moment too.


Being upstaged by somebody won't be the worst thing if they win. I would rather they have a great moment at Wrestlemania, but with their match buried between three main events and a World title match having the moment snatched from them seems inevitable.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

NeyNey said:


> This is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most.
> Just imagine it and all your sorrows and worries are forgotten.
> Beauty will be new defined.
> A perfect dance.



Dean Ambrose, Lord of the Dance.

We found his new gimmick.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I wonder who will eat the pin at Wrestlemania and who will make the pin? I'm guessing Orton or Sheamus for the face team and Rollins for the Shield, and I think Ambrose will be the one making the pin.


----------



## Riddle101

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I wonder who will eat the pin at Wrestlemania and who will make the pin? I'm guessing Orton or Sheamus for the face team and Rollins for the Shield, and I think Ambrose will be the one making the pin.


Sheamus will eat the pin for his team if they lose, Rollins for his team if Shield lose. Reigns will get the pin for Shield if they win, and Sheamus will get the pin for his team if his team wins.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Riddle101 said:


> Sheamus will eat the pin for his team if they lose, Rollins for his team if Shield lose. Reigns will get the pin for Shield if they win, and Sheamus will get the pin for his team if his team wins.


Can't argue with that.

I do wonder, is this the same way people felt when Legacy was formed? I rarely went on any form of wrestling media back in 2008 so I wouldn't know, but just wondering if any long time members could verify that.


----------



## Itami

Spoiler alert guys....


----------



## stepping stool

Did you people see this new Ambrose video?
vimeo.com/63177096


----------



## SubZero3:16

I have no idea why Roman is doing what he is doing in this gif, but I thought I'd share anyway


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> I have no idea why Roman is doing what he is doing in this gif, but I thought I'd share anyway


The possibilities...


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Spoiler alert guys....


After what happened to Owen, it will never happen.


----------



## DA

Reigns seems to be mimicking a certain animal that flicks out their tongue in order to taste molecules from the air. What is this animal you ask?

A snake

Who is on the other team? rton

Heel turn confirmed. You're welcome :sandow2


----------



## SubZero3:16

DwayneAustin said:


> Reigns seems to be mimicking a certain animal that flicks out their tongue in order to taste molecules from the air. What is this animal you ask?
> 
> A snake
> 
> Who is on the other team? rton
> 
> Heel turn confirmed. You're welcome :sandow2


:cool2 Brilliant work.


----------



## Bazzinator

they need to start competing in singles action on a weekly basis even if its just one a week. to me that way they can still lose matches but they arent hurt by the loss as a group. would have been great for the lead up to mania had rollins lose to sheamus, ambrose beat orton and then have an all out brawl during the reigns and show match. That way the mania match is really like a final rubber between the 3 teams. definitely should be doing this for there next feud going into extreme rules or some variation at least. they need to stay around for at least a year together.

would love to see their next feud lead to a match where they retain the tag titles at summerslam in something like a four way tag team match / gauntlet tag match after destroying all the teams wwe has ambrose jumps on the mic and after seeing everyone laid out on the outside of the ring asks for any other teams to come out. With no "WWE" teams left Conor O'Brian and the Asscension (3 members all together) make their way to the ring to challenge. before the match can begin an authority figure comes out and says because the Ascension don't have WWE contracts they cannot compete at Summerslam. After earning a contract over the next few weeks on RAW Ascension get there tag title match at night of champions.

Over the next few PPVs leading up to Survivor Series the Shield and Ascension have some back and forth action maybe grabbing the US title in the process. This leads to a 3 on 3 Survivor Series match with all the gold on the line. If the build up before Ascension comes in by having the Shield win as a group all the time continuously knocking off top stars the three months between Summerslam and Survivor Seires if written well could lead to WWE having all involved as having long careers at the top of the WWE


----------



## BarrettBarrage

DwayneAustin said:


> Reigns seems to be mimicking a certain animal that flicks out their tongue in order to taste molecules from the air. What is this animal you ask?
> 
> A snake
> 
> Who is on the other team? rton
> 
> Heel turn confirmed. You're welcome :sandow2


Which one is Solid and which one is Liquid?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Metal Gear reference...that's rep worthy.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

BELIEVE IN OUTER HEAVEN!

Ok I'm done now.


This is one of the only matches I'm looking forward to.


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> I have no idea why Roman is doing what he is doing in this gif, but I thought I'd share anyway


What a big, fat tongue.


----------



## Bushmaster

Hopefully whatever the outcome the match goes smoothly. This is their first Mania and there are sure to be butterflies in their stomachs.


----------



## Amber B

I don't really care about the outcome of the match as far as who wins or loses. All I care about is Rollins and Ambrose going all out and Monday equating to strong character development.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

NeyNey said:


> What a big, fat tongue.


WHO'S THAT POKEMON!?......

IT'S ROMAN REIGNS

"BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!"


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TheFranticJane said:


> I guess that settles the eternal debate about whether Dean is a tit or an ass man.


Def a tit man LOL


----------



## iamnotanugget

BaBy FireFly said:


> Back during rumble time where I was visiting I ran into ambrose at hooters lol....not even joking,i am being serious.


Details now!!!!


----------



## blandy85

Dean AmGOAT


----------



## squeelbitch

the big test for wwe creative is when they realize the whole 3 man matches has run its course and they need to work in single and normal tag matches but i hope they dont break them up as an actual group. 

dont know if its just me but this latest feud aint doing them much favours and i feel like they have lost a little excitement and momentum about them


----------



## kidzeen

I think shield will win at wrestlemania.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The more I look at it, the Shield is the superior team by far.

The Super Friends consists of The Great White "Look how Irish I am, I really am Irish I swear, let me emphasize how Irish I am" Sheamus

Randy "Phone it in/Give no fucks" Orton

and The Big "I'm just happy to be here/I love destroying younger talent" Show.

Just do us a solid WWE and let them go over please ; none of the super friends need this win AT ALL.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BarrettBarrage said:


> The more I look at it, the Shield is the superior team by far.
> 
> The Super Friends consists of The Great White "Look how Irish I am, I really am Irish I swear, let me emphasize how Irish I am" Sheamus
> 
> Randy "Phone it in/Give no fucks" Orton
> 
> and The Big "I'm just happy to be here/I love destroying younger talent" Show.
> 
> Just do us a solid WWE and let them go over please ; none of the super friends need this win AT ALL.


Superior how? Character wise we don't really have a lot to go on for the Shield. Talent wise? I do't think Ambrose or Reigns are as good in the ring as any of the three babyfaces and even Sheamus will give Rollins a run for his money. 

As a unit however, I agree. The Shield is vastly superior in that regard and I look forward to their victory.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

That's more so what I meant, I'm not going to say that the super friends don't have ring skills because they do ; but as you said ; as a unit , they're definitely lackluster.

Just seeing them do the typical clapping their hands to get the crowd into it while the Shield actually seem animated and actually do stuff while on the apron shows that.

I just wish Orton cared more.


----------



## stepping stool

Justice is like medicine for the sick. The Shield gives one lucky ill person one tea spoon of justice a day.


----------



## kidzeen

in love for seth rollins <3 : https://www.facebook.com/SethRollinsBITW


----------



## mgman

stepping stool said:


> Justice is like medicine for the sick. The Shield gives one lucky ill person one tea spoon of justice a day.


You really need to learn the meaning of an analogy, then fix up that awful one you made.


----------



## Itami

Photos from Axxess
























































omg I'm so jealous I wanna cry


I so wish they would do some interviews too...


----------



## NeyNey

Shield @ Axxess :bateman

..

Edit: Okay Itami's first. :vettel

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

Some possible Rollins smilies outta those pics :mark:


----------



## Chewy030

i'm a huge rollins fan, had the chance to interview him before he went to WWE and met him at a local indy show to. looking forward to seeing him on the big stage sunday


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Edit: Okay Itami's first. :vettel


I'm gonna be less obnoxious next time =(






































Roman's tattoo/Dean's ass & Seth actually smiling is very nice.


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> Some possible Rollins smilies outta those pics :mark:


:agree:


















> I'm gonna be less obnoxious next time =(


LOL NO DUDE! :mark:
Look at you! :mark: :mark: :mark: NEW PICS BAH GAWD


----------



## DA

NeyNey said:


> :agree:


:mark: Would you like some rep?









because it's on the way


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> :mark: Would you like some rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it's on the way


THANKS!


----------



## RockCold

I like the Shield but what's their purpose? Comparing with Aces and Eights in TNA; at least they have a purpose but The Shield I don't what their purpose is and what they can do going forward.. Which is a shame because I like the talents involved.


----------



## Amber B

....So some weird fuck actually took a photo of Ambrose while he was taking a piss?
I hate wrestling fans.

And no, I'm not posting that creepy shit.


----------



## reDREDD

RockCold said:


> I like the Shield but what's their purpose? Comparing with Aces and Eights in TNA; at least they have a purpose but The Shield I don't what their purpose is and what they can do going forward.. Which is a shame because I like the talents involved.


Avenging Angels with a twisted sense of justice

Hell, if you ask me it makes more sense than a disgruntled set of former wrestler bikers trying to take over a company.

I never got that. Even in the 90s. How does capturing the belt and beating people up give you 'control' of a private or public company


----------



## TheFranticJane

Amber B said:


> ....So some weird fuck actually took a photo of Ambrose while he was taking a piss?
> I hate wrestling fans.
> 
> And no, I'm not posting that creepy shit.


Are you serious? When did this happen?
And - more to the point - were they arrested? Because I'm pretty damn sure you are NOT ALLOWED to take pictures of people when they're taking a piss or a shit - James Brown got in a lot of trouble for that same crime, if I remember correctly.

All I can say is that Ambrose must have the patience of a fucking saint to put up with these creepy douchebags.


----------



## Itami

How pathetic do you have to be to follow someone to the bathroom to try to take a photo of them peeing?

Some people are fucking unreal. fpalm


----------



## Weed Duck

I have been very much underwhelmed by their presence. I guess I had high expectations because of all of the hype surrounding Dean Ambrose, but it seems like they just come down from the crowd and retreat every single Raw. They're going to need to do a lot more than that to gain my interest. I was hoping to see them taking control of things, but it seems like on the rare occasion they get in a physical confrontation now a top level face or two comes out and they retreat. They look like cowards to me as opposed to the badass vigilantes they're supposed to be.


----------



## Amber B

TheFranticJane said:


> Are you serious? When did this happen?
> And - more to the point - were they arrested? Because I'm pretty damn sure you are NOT ALLOWED to take pictures of people when they're taking a piss or a shit - James Brown got in a lot of trouble for that same crime, if I remember correctly.
> 
> All I can say is that Ambrose must have the patience of a fucking saint to put up with these creepy douchebags.


At Axxess. The sneaky fuck took the photo from behind him so Ambrose couldn't see him. As soon as I saw it, I closed that window with the quickness.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Shield will win at Wrestlemania, then they will start going for wwe titles. Dean Ambrose should bring back the hardcore title, have reigns and rollins become tag champs


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iamnotanugget said:


> Details now!!!!


lol I will private message you.



lol someone followed ambrose into the bathroom? LOL! They posted it online? lol...wow....hope his butt was covered at the urinal lol.


----------



## Bushmaster

Amber B said:


> At Axxess. The sneaky fuck took the photo from behind him so Ambrose couldn't see him. As soon as I saw it, I closed that window with the quickness.


What kind of piece of shit would do that. If I saw him doing that I would def tell Ambrose and help him powerbomb that piece of shit on top of a toilet. Not just wrestlong fans though because if that was George Clooney taking a piss im sure there would be 50 trying to take a pic of him pissing.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm so jealous these fuckers met them. :mark: I'd kill to meet these guys, especially Dean Ambrose.

Oh well, I saw them live, that's all that matters, but still I'd love to meet them.


----------



## THANOS

Cmpunk91 said:


> Shield will win at Wrestlemania, then they will start going for wwe titles. *Dean Ambrose should bring back the hardcore title.* have reigns and rollins become tag champs


If the title weren't worthless I would fucking LOVE that idea! Have him feud with foley over it at summerslam in Foley's last match. I know he said before that he wouldn't wrestle again but I think for the right $ amount and time to train, he could be persuaded! :mark:

If he can't do that than he should win the U.S. Title off whoever takes it from Cesaro, and turn it into the Hardcore-U.S. Title so that it keeps the prestige of the U.S. Title yet can be defended under hardcore means!


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Superior how? Character wise we don't really have a lot to go on for the Shield. Talent wise? I do't think Ambrose or Reigns are as good in the ring as any of the three babyfaces and even Sheamus will give Rollins a run for his money.
> 
> As a unit however, I agree. The Shield is vastly superior in that regard and I look forward to their victory.


Rollins is better in ring than all of the Super Friends for sure, but it's close because Orton and Sheamus are both awesome in the ring. Orton is at the same level if not a bit better than Ambrose in the ring, and Sheamus is definitely better than Ambrose in the ring. Big Show is worse than the 4 men I mentioned in ring but is better than Reigns from what I've seen. Now when we look it from an overall standpoint it looks a lot more one sided in favour of The Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo

I still wish Ambrose actually used his Twitter.

Who runs the Shield twitter? I assume it's Seth Rollins, haven't been on that page in ages.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> ....So some weird fuck actually took a photo of Ambrose while he was taking a piss?
> I hate wrestling fans.
> 
> And no, I'm not posting that creepy shit.


Man, that is just wrong on so many levels :no: What kind of a sick fuck would you have to be to do that?


----------



## kidzeen

THANOS said:


> Rollins is better in ring than all of the Super Friends for sure, but it's close because Orton and Sheamus are both awesome in the ring. Orton is at the same level if not a bit better than Ambrose in the ring, and Sheamus is definitely better than Ambrose in the ring. Big Show is worse than the 4 men I mentioned in ring but is better than Reigns from what I've seen. Now when we look it from an overall standpoint itks a lot more one sided.


I agree


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> ....So some weird fuck actually took a photo of Ambrose while he was taking a piss?
> I hate wrestling fans.
> 
> And no, I'm not posting that creepy shit.


Some people were not beaten enough as children.


----------



## Asenath

Eulonzo said:


> I still wish Ambrose actually used his Twitter.


If you go back and read the old tweets, they were very fun. The epic spider saga. Trolling Foley. Talking all out of his head. Quality twattage.



> Who runs the Shield twitter? I assume it's Seth Rollins, haven't been on that page in ages.


Rollins' instagram is honestly better than his Twitter, because there are fewer words for him to misspell. And pictures of Yorkies, which as we all know, are the best dogs.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

As far as in ring ability goes:

Rollins and Sheamus
Orton
Show and Ambrose
Reigns

I think Ambrose will prove to be better than Show later on, right now, going by his matches with Punk and Regal, he gets forth place. 




Itami said:


> I'm gonna be less obnoxious next time =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman's tattoo/Dean's ass & Seth actually smiling is very nice.


Roman's tattoos are really nice. Glad he extended them because the shoulder tattoo wasn't working. They look intricate.


----------



## NeyNey

1 DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

NeyNey said:


> 1 DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


I feel a Les Miserables One Day More reference is needed. Someone should get onto that.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I feel a Les Miserables One Day More reference is needed. Someone should get onto that.












:matt


----------



## VINT

No disrespect but for some reason Reigns' tattoos/Samoan Tattoos look awfully similar to do doodles or the stuff I draw when I'm bored during the class.


----------



## AntUK

can someone make a Ambrose smiley off this one


----------



## TheFranticJane

Here you go:


----------



## Itami

how about you make a smiley out of this photo instead










so adorable


----------



## Asenath

That is a super-cute jacket.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I just noticed he's wearing three layers. I respect him more now, I always leave the house with three layers of clothing. Shirt, vest/sweater and jacket.


----------



## Itami

I forgot to mention how fucking awesome their WM promo shown on SmackDown was...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...y-orton-wm29-promo_sport?start=2#.UWBmbjccz1w

Love the song too. Shame I can't seem to find the name of it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

WWE constantly amazes me when they do set design and video packages. At least there are a few people in the company who know how to do things.


----------



## Itami

OMFG I found an interview with them :

http://www.smacktalkradiolive.com/2013/04/06/wrestlemania-week-coverage-day-2-april-5-2013/

@ 00:34:29

Ambrose' cutting a promo :lol I love his confidence.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> I forgot to mention how fucking awesome their WM promo shown on SmackDown was...
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...y-orton-wm29-promo_sport?start=2#.UWBmbjccz1w
> Love the song too. Shame I can't seem to find the name of it.





Itami said:


> OMFG I found an interview with them :
> http://www.smacktalkradiolive.com/2013/04/06/wrestlemania-week-coverage-day-2-april-5-2013/
> @ 00:34:29
> Ambrose' cutting a promo :lol I love his confidence.


Fuck Itami, I so fucking love you.
That promo, especially the beginning, fucking awesome. Jeez.

"THEY'RE SOFT!"










AntUK said:


> can someone make a Ambrose smiley off this one














TheFranticJane said:


> Here you go:


:lmao


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Fuck Itami, I so fucking love you.
> That promo, especially the beginning, fucking awesome. Jeez.


----------



## DA

Itami said:


> I forgot to mention how fucking awesome their WM promo shown on SmackDown was...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...y-orton-wm29-promo_sport?start=2#.UWBmbjccz1w
> 
> Love the song too. Shame I can't seem to find the name of it.


:mark:



Itami said:


> OMFG I found an interview with them :
> 
> http://www.smacktalkradiolive.com/2013/04/06/wrestlemania-week-coverage-day-2-april-5-2013/
> 
> @ 00:34:29
> 
> Ambrose' cutting a promo :lol I love his confidence.


"Just another day at the office, man. We don't feel pressure. Ice runs through our veins" :ambrose


----------



## stepping stool

The random attacks, little retreats, they have to stop. They need perform a good 10-minute promo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

What do they say in the theme?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tomorrow night, Seth Rollins begins what I think will be one of many great matches he is destined to have at WrestleMania.


----------



## Coffey

I'll be shocked if Roman Reigns doesn't become a top star for WWE in the future.


----------



## Overgiver

I can see reigns becoming a star aswell. Him and Ambrose. It reminds me of Orton and Batista. Orton was unquestionably going to be a star, and Batista was cramped and semi- eclipsed by Ortons much smaller shadow. 
Reigns needs Mic work (seeing as he doesn't talk as much as the other two members of shield) I am assuming. If he can get his mic skills up I bet he will rise! Physical skill set is obvious.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Love how Dean just took over that interview.

Can't believe tomorrow's the big day for them. Super excited to see another fantastic match with them.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Here's to hoping they close the show with The Shield beating down Rock and Cena.


----------



## Coffey

Overgiver said:


> Reigns needs Mic work (seeing as he doesn't talk as much as the other two members of shield) I am assuming. If he can get his mic skills up I bet he will rise!


I know WWE is a different beast nowadays but not talking has worked well for some guys in the past, like Ricky Steamboat, Goldberg & The Undertaker. Roman Reigns could work as the guy that does his talking in the ring, I think. At least if booked well, since he's not a great worker yet. Hell of an athlete though, so I think he'll get there. Time will tell.


----------



## NeyNey

*IT'S SUNDAY, SO TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!!! *

The beginning of a new era... the beginning... of.. *THE FUTUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
:mark: :mark: :mark: !!!!


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> OMFG I found an interview with them :
> 
> http://www.smacktalkradiolive.com/2013/04/06/wrestlemania-week-coverage-day-2-april-5-2013/
> 
> @ 00:34:29
> 
> Ambrose' cutting a promo :lol I love his confidence.


Have to say, Reigns came off the best in that short interview. He has a super clear voice that's just works for situations like that.


----------



## Shazayum

Amber B said:


> Have to say, Reigns came off the best in that short interview. He has a super clear voice that's just works for situations like that.


They played Empire State of Mind at the beginning, that would've made a much better Wrestlemania theme. Sure it's about NY and not NJ but fuck NJ lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I am sooooo looking forward to this match tonight. This is my must see match for Wrestlemania 29. I can't wait! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Does anyone know where the match falls on the card?


----------



## Evolution

I wouldn't be surprised if they open the show if they are going to have any involvement in the outcome of the main event.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I would be surprised if they do. Normally the least important match goes first i.e. The WHC match :jay2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Super-excited for tonight! :mark:

And thanks for the promo from SD and the radio interview!!


----------



## cindel25

MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Trying to think of what spots the Shield will do or can do to steal the show in a standard 6 man tag. I love Rollins' flying knee strike, and Reigns' spear, but we really need something from Dean to "blow the doors off everything" at the show of shows


----------



## Telos

Itami said:


> OMFG I found an interview with them :
> 
> http://www.smacktalkradiolive.com/2013/04/06/wrestlemania-week-coverage-day-2-april-5-2013/
> 
> @ 00:34:29
> 
> Ambrose' cutting a promo :lol I love his confidence.


:ass

DAT SWAG

God I love this team, I'm so happy Ambrose is competing at WrestleMania


----------



## NeyNey

"That's what happens. They *BELIEVE* in what we do!!!"

Fucking epic. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Are they trying to mask that they're tipsy or are they just tired? Or a little bit of column A and column B.

Here's another one:


----------



## DA

Dat confidence and self-belief :mark:


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Are they trying to mask that they're tipsy or are they just tired? Or a little bit of column A and column B.


You would have to be one before and would definitely be the other after when dealing with this many people. I would not trust anyone in the WWE to come up clean on a wellness test after Wrestlemania weekend, TBQH.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Are they trying to mask that they're tipsy or are they just tired? Or a little bit of column A and column B.
> 
> Here's another one:


Sweet!! Thanks Amber. :bateman
Dear God, Ambrose. :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

:mark: :mark: Sweet interview!

"Iron sharpens iron" DAT Dean Ambrose :bateman


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I like how they come across on these interviews. They toe the line between in character and out of it and it's effective. Reigns has a good interviewing voice. Deep and clear. Ambrose said a little less then I expected. Some good lines from him though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I get more and more excited by the minute watching these videos. :mark: Just going to this Axxess and meet guys like them would pretty much be a dream come true for me. Heck, going to NYC would be out-of-this-world-cool for me.

Also Shields "Justice Isn't Free" t-shirt is now in WWE Shop at $19,99 instead of the $24,99 if anybodys interested.


----------



## DA

I must get a Shield t-shirt :wilkins


----------



## Itami

No Roman, girls don't cry because they believe, they cry because you're three fucking hot individuals and it's to hard to handle situations like that.

/realtalk

Also I can't stop myself from watching their interviews over and over. I'm losing it.


----------



## TankOfRate

NeyNey said:


> "That's what happens. They *BELIEVE* in what we do!!!"
> 
> Fucking epic. :lmao


'Literally crying' though. :lmao :lmao :lmao lawd give me strength. This is SO weird though. Besides guys like Orton, Cena and Punk, when the fuck ever do you get creepy/obsessive/Stan-esque fans for wrestlers? Their popularity is just... You know you've made it when people follow you so they can take pictures of you peeing, man. Their fan reaction tonight is going to be a top five moment of Mania this year. God bless these boys.


----------



## kronos96

I'm noticing some tension between these guys. Not necessarily a bad thing. It seems to me that Rollins is kinda second place from Roman and Ambrose. And these 2 want the number 1 spot. While Rollins strikes me as a follower kinda guy ,Reigns strikes me as a guy who wants to do his own thing. Ambrose keeps looking a little bit out of place everytime i see one of these interviews.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I agree with Itami. Well bless Roman's heart for thinking it's because they believe in The Shield :lol Did you see the look that Dean gave him when he said that? It was like "Really dude? Really?":westbrook2


----------



## Asenath

I'm starting to see a very clear line of demarcation between the old Moxley character, the Moxbrose amalgam from NXT, and Dean Ambrose as a character. It's a good look on him. He just wants to tinkle in private, pobrecito. 

Roman's turning into a pretty believable talker. Four for you Roman Reigns, you go Roman Reigns.


----------



## Stroker Ace

The more I watch these vids the more Dean comes off like some guy in need of a fix, he seems so fidgety and paranoid :lmao


----------



## ice_edge_forever

It's time for the shield to shine. 

High chances for them loosing knowing show will be on the show of the immortals.


----------



## kendoo

there going to steal the show once again probably a 9/10 match would have been 10/10 but big shows involved 

Believe in the Shield


----------



## ice_edge_forever

NeyNey said:


> "That's what happens. They *BELIEVE* in what we do!!!"
> 
> Fucking epic. :lmao


That little girl believes in the shield:lol.


----------



## Amber B

Asenath said:


> Roman's turning into a pretty believable talker. Four for you Roman Reigns, you go Roman Reigns.


Reigns screams future promotional guy for WWE. 



iDogBea said:


> The more I watch these vids the more Dean comes off like some guy in need of a fix, he seems so fidgety and paranoid :lmao


Something is just not right about that boy :lmao
Like I always say, I'd hit it but not without pepper spray close by.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Something is just not right about that boy :lmao
> Like I always say, I'd hit it but not without pepper spray close by.


He's totally that guy from all the sexy movies in the 90s, where you know the heroine is going to get done good and proper -- but you're not quite sure if he's the murder, or not.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> He's totally that guy from all the sexy movies in the 90s, where you know the heroine is going to get done good and proper -- but you're not quite sure if he's the murder, or not.


I picture him as JD from Heather's.



Amber B said:


> Something is just not right about that boy :lmao
> Like I always say, I'd hit it but not without pepper spray close by.


I'd just use restraints with him.


----------



## Asenath

He is totally JD from Heathers, sprinkled with a little bit of all Mickey Rourke's old characters.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I was wondering about all that fidgety stuff, poor guy scratching around as if he has spiders on him. Heroine fix seems about right.

Pepper spray? Restraints? You guys are terrible! :lol I ain't never scared!:bateman ...........:argh:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> He is totally JD from Heathers, sprinkled with a little bit of all Mickey Rourke's old characters.


I can see the Rourke comparison, shame what happened to that man. Every time I think of him I picture his current face.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Pepper spray? Restraints? You guys are terrible! :lol I ain't never scared!:bateman ...........:argh:


After seeing him acting all Tyrone Biggums, I don't want him suddenly snapping off at me. And hey restraints are better (and less painful) than spray or a knife like Amber had in mind.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah I know, but restraints are soooo restrictive but they could be fun.......actually I take it back, carry on smartly.


----------



## Asenath

"It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a woman in possession of a violent madman must be in want of a knife."


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I know, but restraints are soooo restrictive but they could be fun.......actually I take it back, carry on smartly.


My fantasies are already way ahead of you.

Side Note: Just stumbled upon that Ambrose photo (swear I was not looking for it) I feel like a creeper. Thank god he was fully clothed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah I saw it too. The tumblr chicks are ready to tear who ever took it to shreds! Btw, why is tumblr so scary?


----------



## iamnotanugget

Tumblr is so amusing that I can't possibly take it seriously though. However The Shield should look over the shoulders occasionally just in case.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I saw it too. The tumblr chicks are ready to tear who ever took it to shreds! Btw, why is tumblr so scary?


I'm not familiar with how tumblr works aside from pics and gifs.

But I'd imagine it's scary cause those girls have no restriction, are WAY too horny 24/7 and have other way to calm themselves.


----------



## Asenath

iDogBea said:


> I'm not familiar with how tumblr works aside from pics and gifs.
> 
> But I'd imagine it's scary cause those girls have no restriction, are WAY too horny 24/7 and have other way to calm themselves.


Also, because tumblr works by reblogging & commenting instead of linking & commenting, it's easy to build up a good head of steam or a snowball effect of righteous indignation.

*eta*: Are HOF red carpet pics up? I want to see what everybody wore.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Also, because tumblr works by reblogging & commenting instead of linking & commenting, it's easy to build up a good head of steam or a snowball effect of righteous indignation.
> 
> *eta*: *Are HOF red carpet pics up? I want to see what everybody wore.*


ME TOO! And for the life of me I can't find one damn photo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

15 mins until Mania!!! :mark: :mark:

I normally don't really back anyone going into mania but damn it all, The Shield really got to me. I see all three of these guys as bright sparks in the WWE's future and I sincerely hope that Vince doesn't fuck them up tonight. Just let them win the big one at Mania, they could lose at the next Smackdown for all I care but just let them win at Wrestlemania, Vince I beseech you, please. *sigh*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Thanks Vince :clap


----------



## BaBy FireFly

This may sound silly but I felt like a proud mama when they came out lol. Some guy sitting next to me during their match says that ambrose guy remindes me of the joker lol. He must not be familer with his indie stuff lol. Excited they won!

I have not seen the bathroom picture.


----------



## Itami

MY WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT THANK U BIG SHOW !!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


> MY WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT THANK U BIG SHOW !!!!! <3<3<3


When big show did that I was yelling TAKE IT OFF!! lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup, they threw in a shirtless Dean too as the cherry on top.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Show made sure to rip that shirt cleanly off but when I saw he still had the vest on I was like...damn.

Then Dean took everything off and I was like DAMN :ass 

and then










FINALLY!


----------



## Itami

Gotta admit, match/entrance was a little disappointing... but Show definitely saved it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lmao at the animation! 

I just came across theys pics.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Gotta admit, match/entrance was a little disappointing... but Show definitely saved it.


I could literally lick my computer screen right now.

I just need an ass shot or gif and I'm done.


----------



## iamnotanugget

THEY WON. THEY WON THEIR FIRST MATCH AT WRESTLEMANIA. AMBROSE GOT THE WINNING PIN. AMBROSE WAS SHIRTLESS. I CAN'T.

*faints*


----------



## Itami

They did a tout message... http://www.tout.com/m/4xzwa5

I wonder if Heyman will pay them to interfere with Punk/Taker considering it will be Taker/Sheamus/Orton vs Shield in London.

EDIT: Or not.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> They did a tout message... http://www.tout.com/m/4xzwa5
> 
> I wonder if Heyman will pay them to interfere with Punk/Taker considering it will be Taker/Sheamus/Orton vs Shield in London.
> 
> EDIT: Or not.


I say Rock/Cena tonight.


----------



## Asenath

The panties are en fuego tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

But why would they, I don't think Rock is a client. Plus Johnny Ace is back and is supposed to interfere somehow I think.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> But why would they, I don't think Rock is a client. Plus Johnny Ace is back and is supposed to interfere somehow I think.


They can just attack both of them setting up the tag match between them at Extreme Rules.

Of course if this does happen this means no Cena nor Rock heel turn.


----------



## Amber B

Dean is making sure to stand out more now (or he can't contain his crazy anymore) and I appreciate it. Even though you have the job, you are always auditioning.

And one more time. Tomorrow has to be character development. Stop telling us that Ambrose is eccentric and show us.


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> They can just attack both of them setting up the tag match between them at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Of course if this does happen this means no Cena nor Rock heel turn.


Another Rock and Cena match, even together, I can't take any more :faint:


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## Asenath

They always end up just toting Seth around after matches, bless.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol at the panties are en fuego tonight....its true though lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

I just love how affectionate they are with each other...awwww


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath must be lovin that pic right now, as am I.

Abs and arms...yum.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just love how affectionate they are with each other...awwww


Best OT3 ever.

And, yes, Bea. ARMS. WANT TO RUB MY FACE ON THE ARMS.


----------



## Shield Of Justice

The Shield was the best part.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I'm pleased ; I got what I hoped for , a Shield victory.

and you got what you hoped for ; Dean's body armor and shirt being torn off.

Was hoping for an Orton heel turn but looks like Show is flip flopping again...


----------



## DA

GOATS. Ambrose really put on a show tonight. They are a ***** of light in the desolate blackhole that is the WWE.


----------



## Stroker Ace

BarrettBarrage said:


> I'm pleased ; I got what I hoped for , a Shield victory.
> 
> and you got what you hoped for ; Dean's body armor and shirt being torn off.
> 
> *Was hoping for an Orton heel turn but looks like Show is flip flopping again...*


Ah nobody cares about those two.

But yes, once again ALL Shield fans go home happy ^.^


----------



## LovelyElle890

I know this is slightly off topic but I missed the match tonight.:cuss: 

Did Sheamus get it handed to him good, though? Like were there any sexy spots in which Sheamus got abused by Ambrose or got told to STFU?

Sorry, I am a hopeless Sheamus fangirl.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I loved it when Big Show slapped Ambrose and Ambrose slapped him or pushed him ; egging him on to try harder like a true psychopath.


----------



## rbhayek

Sigh, at least the Shield won.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath you can have the arms, I just want the abs...aw hell the entire stomach.



LovelyElle890 said:


> I know this is slightly off topic but I missed the match tonight.:cuss:
> 
> Did Sheamus get it handed to him good, though? Like were there any sexy spots in which Sheamus got abused by Ambrose or got told to STFU?
> 
> Sorry, I am a hopeless Sheamus fangirl.


Nah just the spot where Sheamus beat on Dean like from Elimination Chamber.

Fun moment where Dean went loon for a sec, after Show slapped his chest he slapped him back and started laughing.


----------



## x78

LovelyElle890 said:


> Sorry, I am a hopeless Sheamus fangirl.


:heyman


----------



## BarrettBarrage

inb4 Show is the next member of the Shield.

I'm imaging him trying to fit into a suit of body armor.
ugh, just stay away from up coming stars please from now on.

great starting match, Sheamus knee capped last years with that utter 18 seconds drivel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I need to rewatch the match again. Probably d/l it tommorrow.


----------



## Telos

As soon as I saw Ambrose and Rollins get their shirts ripped off, I thought about the fangirls in this thread, who were probably marking the hell out, and laughed. Love this forum, and especially my fellow Shield fans here.


----------



## Tomkin

The shield impressed the fuck out of me! They did everything well, and one of the best things on the show


----------



## Stroker Ace

Telos said:


> As soon as I saw Ambrose and Rollins get their shirts ripped off, I thought about the fangirls in this thread, who were probably marking the hell out, and laughed. Love this forum, and especially my fellow Shield fans here.


I did mark...like an idiot....and I don't care 

Side Note: Hoping Seth's okay, once again the little daredevil takes a bad hit to the head.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I marked out for The Shield winning, but also Ambrose finally losing his shit somewhat ; been waiting for that to happen for a while.

Hopefully that continues.

Also grateful Big Show didn't cry.


----------



## LovelyElle890

iDogBea said:


> Asenath you can have the arms, I just want the abs...aw hell the entire stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just the spot where Sheamus beat on Dean like from Elimination Chamber.
> 
> Fun moment where Dean went loon for a sec, after Show slapped his chest he slapped him back and started laughing.


Oh. :sad: 

Damn. Sheamus is hotter when he is getting his "arse" handed to him. I wish Dean would've beat him up more. 

Seeing Sheamus's pale, white skin with red marks on it, is so...










*But* stupid Big Show is always ruining everything. Randy was supposed to turn on Sheamus. Big Show was just supposed to leave Sheamus out to dry, while The Shield beat him into nothing. Seriously, I am tired of this lazy booking and writing. Out of the three, Randy and Sheamus needed the most character development. 

They better not be having either one of them fight Big Show, though. I just hope that they have Sheamus get mad at Randy for trusting Show in the first place, while Randy gets mad at Sheamus's criticism of him.

Anyways, good job to The Shield. Shield fans, I hope you guys get that great character development that you seek because it sucks when your favorite character is full of holes.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

If the WWE fucks this up,I don't think I could ever forgive them.


----------



## Stroker Ace

LovelyElle890 said:


> Oh. :sad:
> 
> Damn. Sheamus is hotter when he is getting his "arse" handed to him. I wish Dean would've beat him up more.
> 
> Seeing Sheamus's pale, white skin with red marks on it, is so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But* stupid Big Show is always ruining everything. Randy was supposed to turn on Sheamus. Big Show was just supposed to leave Sheamus out to dry, while The Shield beat him into nothing. Seriously, I am tired of this lazy booking and writing. Out of the three, Randy and Sheamus needed the most character development.
> 
> They better not be having either one of them fight Big Show, though. I just hope that they have Sheamus get mad at Randy for trusting Show in the first place, while Randy gets mad at Sheamus's criticism of him.
> 
> Anyways, good job to The Shield. Shield fans, I hope you guys get that great character development that you seek because it sucks when your favorite character is full of holes.


Hopefully those three can feud among each other and the Shield can move on. No reason to keep fucking with guys you've already beaten. They said we havent seen anything yet.

Tomorrow night they better make good on that statement.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I just love the way they work as a team, it's just the little things, the little roll from Ambrose to tag in Rollins, the triple team work etc. THEY GET IT.

A pleasure to watch whenever they are in the ring together. Just hope from here they move on, but to where? I mean, I doubt Sheamus and Orton will care about them anymore, I don't really think Show cared about them at all, Ryback is long out the picture. So what now?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm just praying to the wrestling gods that The Shield doesn't go the way of Nexus i.e. get fed to John Cena.


----------



## Itami

For anyone who wants to catch the replay, here are the link:

http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k4ZvOjAUEolzl93XprL

http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=kBGrOzMgZlNvLH3XprN

Quality isn't bad either.


----------



## llamadux

Run shield cause Cena is going to bury you next.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Cookie Monster said:


> I just love the way they work as a team, it's just the little things, the little roll from Ambrose to tag in Rollins, the triple team work etc. THEY GET IT.
> 
> A pleasure to watch whenever they are in the ring together. Just hope from here they move on, but to where? I mean, I doubt Sheamus and Orton will care about them anymore, I don't really think Show cared about them at all, Ryback is long out the picture. So what now?


Cena/Rock vs. The Shield


----------



## Eulonzo

MY BOYS FUCKING DID IT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

THANK YOU VINCE, THANK YOU VINCE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola

They've been protected for a reason. 

Step aside Superfriends, THE.CHAMP.IS.HERE!


----------



## Amber B

Simple Q&A but I just don't know about this odd motherfucker.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Let this put it into perspective for you, it just hit me.


Dean fucking Ambrose pinned RANDY ORTON.
AT WRESTLEMANIA.


Think about that for a second, let it sink in.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

John Cena has a message for the shield. FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME SHIELD!


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Simple Q&A but I just don't know about this odd motherfucker.


:lmao Cheat to win

He's slightly awkward, but that makes it even better.


Also...watching the replay... lol @ some random guy hugging Ambrose as they're leaving through the crowd.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> Simple Q&A but I just don't know about this odd motherfucker.


Who would've thought the mofo who says the least on camera is the best talker outside the ring? 

Either the audio sucks or Seth really does sound like a boy with a lisp who hasn't hit puberty.

Dean.....well, yeah. Withdrawl must be a bitch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Watching that video with Reigns, I just get the impression he didn't even watch wrestling growing up and was more just focusing on his football etc. I don't know how I got that from a minute clip where he even hardly talks about watching wrestling growing up. He also sounded a little like Kane at times but he seems cool. 

I've actually really warmed to him. I remember some of the hate he was getting back in November on how he should never have been called up, it makes no sense as he hadn't been in the indies etc. he's green, can't go on the mic etc but he has actually surprised me, looks solid in the ring, intense on the mic, has a great look, works well with Rollins and Ambrose and is only going to improve, he is still young.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah I got that impression too, that wrestling may not have been his number one thing growing up but that's cool. It's always easy to watch some dvds and learn about it. From the first time I saw Reigns which was last year, the first thing that came to mind was that he had future main eventer written all over him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I got that impression too, that wrestling may not have been his number one thing growing up but that's cool. It's always easy to watch some dvds and learn about it. From the first time I saw Reigns which was last year, the first thing that came to mind was that he had future main eventer written all over him.


I'm sure he'd always been in and around it though with him being involved in a wrestling family. I mean if he wasn't involved in a wrestling family, would he really be here today? I doubt it. But hey, I'm glad he is because like you say he does have main eventer written all over him, he just has that look.


----------



## TAR

EC 2013 The Rock & Cena vs The Shield


----------



## LovelyElle890

Cookie Monster said:


> I just love the way they work as a team, it's just the little things, the little roll from Ambrose to tag in Rollins, the triple team work etc. THEY GET IT.
> 
> A pleasure to watch whenever they are in the ring together. Just hope from here they move on, but to where? I mean, *I doubt Sheamus and Orton will care about them anymore*, I don't really think Show cared about them at all, Ryback is long out the picture. So what now?


Sheamus and Orton better not care about them. I want Sheamus and Orton at each other's throats. Sheamus has to call out Orton for being so passive and trusting Big Show. Book them in a handicap match against Show. Then at the end of the match when they are about to win, have Randy RKO Sheamus and say, "is that passive enough for you?" Instant feud.

Sheamus and Orton both need an edge to them. I don't care if either one turns but they are missing the edge that made them favorites in the first place.

Also, The Shield need to have a promo announcing their true goals. Possible video package to show how they formed.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iDogBea said:


> Asenath you can have the arms, I just want the abs...aw hell the entire stomach


Can I have below the stomach? Lol *blushes* sorry could not resist 

Are there any animations of dean smacking show? Lol

@Itami....don't know why my phone randomly quoted your photo lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

BaBy FireFly said:


> Can I have below the stomach? Lol *blushes* sorry could not resist
> 
> Are there any animations of dean smacking show? Lol


How far below exactly cause I like his legs as well....I'm being greedy I know 

No gifs yet, their tumblr should have it up eventually though.


----------



## DA

Once again, The Shield thread is the safest Post-PPV thread in which to post in the WWE section. It's crazy out there.

I LOL'd at Ambrose's roly poly to the corner to tag in Rollins. Dat showman. Hope a GIF appears at some time.


----------



## Stroker Ace

DwayneAustin said:


> Once again, The Shield thread is the safest Post-PPV thread in which to post in the WWE section. It's crazy out there.
> 
> I LOL'd at Ambrose's roly poly to the corner to tag in Rollins. Dat showman. Hope a GIF appears at some time.


Nothin, but good vibes here my friend.

I still want a gif of Dean going crazy on Show after that slap. Shit was funny.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iDogBea said:


> How far below exactly cause I like his legs as well....I'm being greedy I know
> 
> No gifs yet, their tumblr should have it up eventually though.


LOL you can have his legs, i will take whats below his stomach and above his legs  lol

As for tumblr, thanks.


----------



## Bushmaster

Since I was there as soon as the vest came off I instantly thought of the females in this thread :lol 

Was awesome being there and witnessing their entrance. I love there music, best in the wwe in my opinion


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Reigns' spear is just perfectly delivered


----------



## TheFranticJane

JoseBxNYC said:


> Reigns is just perfect


Fixed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Soupman Prime said:


> Since I was there as soon as the vest came off I instantly thought of the females in this thread :lol
> 
> Was awesome being there and witnessing their entrance. I love there music, best in the wwe in my opinion


LOL same. And that was a chilly moment during the show with a little rain around that time, I think. Dean knows what he's doing thou.

Match is good, and I think there are still some major plans for them.


----------



## Bearodactyl

My biggest fear going into the first RAW post-Mania is the Shield. I just really hope they have a long term plan lined up for them, because I'm just enjoying the build up until now waaaay too fucking much to have it soiled by a less than perfect continuation/pay off. 
Where's there to go though? Beat Kane/DBry/Ryback, beat Sheamus/Cena/Ryback, Sheamus/Orton/Show ... far as tag matches goes they've pretty much got nowhere to go except for the outside category (Cena/Rock/HHH or something of that magnitude), and then they just kinda HAVE to go on to title feuds.. unless I'm missing something. Either way, I'm ready to find out, lol.

As for yesterday btw, I'm HORRIBLE at naming wrestling moves so excuse me if I use the incorrect terminology (or just avoid using more than descriptive terms alltogether) but as much as I enjoyed the majority of the match, what (who) stood out to me yesterday was Rollins. From the dive to the outside (Headfirst cause fuck it?) to that kick to Orton in the corner (where he kinda ran towards Orton and the camera and just jumped at him foot first) he's the one that really brought it home for me this time. Great intensity from Reigns too btw, as well as some great selling on Ambrose' part. I do enjoy them PPV Shield matches an awfull lot..


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> LOL you can have his legs, i will take whats below his stomach and above his legs  lol
> 
> As for tumblr, thanks.


Go to sleep for a few hours and come back to see persons sharing out body parts :lol

That's fine though, I'll take a whole Reigns instead :yum:

I have no idea where they are going with The Shield. Are they going to feed them to Mark Henry or John Cena? Or worse yet... The Miz?


----------



## bboy

cena v the sheild this week on raw in a 3 on 1 handicap match, rock to come out at the end to make the save

Cena and rock v the shield at extreme rules with rock and cena coming out victorious


----------



## WelshMizfit

I don't know what their plans for the Shield are. The way the commentators talk it's as if they're trying to make them sound like a threat to the WWE, a bit like Nexus. But.. there's only three of them so how does that work? I'm very worried they'll just be fed to Rock and Cena. Maybe they'll attack Triple H and we'll see Team Triple H vs The Shield at Extreme Rules. Either way, they're the most interesting thing about the product right now.


----------



## MikeL1981

These guys are the only reason why I have any interest in watching Raw tonight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hopefully we'll see something new from them tonight. Like some character development.

btw Shield winning again was so goddamn awesome :mark: Dean going full retard on Big Show and LAUGHING was so funny. :


----------



## truk83

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hopefully we'll see something new from them tonight. Like some character development.


Something new from The Shield? That's a joke. How about tonight one of them steps up to the plate, perhaps Dean Ambrose. Steal the MITB briefcase, reveal that AJ/Ambrose have a thing going, and eventually turn Dolph Ziggler "face".


----------



## SubZero3:16

truk83 said:


> Something new from The Shield? That's a joke. How about tonight one of them steps up to the plate, perhaps Dean Ambrose. Steal the MITB briefcase, reveal that *AJ/Ambrose* have a thing going, and eventually turn Dolph Ziggler "face".


No.:no: They've whored that poor girl out enough already.


----------



## jim courier

Reigns and Rollins should win the tag title and Ambrose IC/European title. Book them in to be really dominant.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

The Shield are the only thing WWE are doing right at the moment.Messed up with the WWE title scene,messed up with the WHC title scene,messed up the IC and US titles/champions credbility,messed up the womens division.Messing up their PPV bookings.Messed up CM Punk....


----------



## Cobalt

The only thing being booked decently.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

truk83 said:


> Something new from The Shield? That's a joke. How about tonight one of them steps up to the plate, perhaps Dean Ambrose. *Steal the MITB briefcase, reveal that AJ/Ambrose have a thing going, and eventually turn Dolph Ziggler "face"*.


----------



## Cookie Monster

truk83 said:


> Something new from The Shield? That's a joke. How about tonight one of them steps up to the plate, perhaps Dean Ambrose. Steal the MITB briefcase, reveal that AJ/Ambrose have a thing going, and eventually turn Dolph Ziggler "face".


But this is horrible..


----------



## X-Train

Does Ambrose have a signature move while in The Shield. Reigns has his spear, Rollins has the knee from the top rope....i just cant think of what Ambrose has used.

I thought last night that if built right The Shield could go all the way through to WM30 and have a triple threat for the World Heavyweight championship. Stay together this year, show signs of splitting (maybe one wins the MITB), during the Rumble the three are left together and fight it out and it leads to triple threat at Mania.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

One of the few things WWE booked right and even then, they messed it up a little. Not as good as their previous two PPV matches, but better than both Raw matches, and the result was all I cared about. Reigns with his spear of justice. Awesome stuff.

Now all I need is for them ot have some character development. Win titles and take them hostage, try to facilitate actual change, stuff like that.


----------



## ABigLegend

So far, they have been booked brilliantly.

The Shield and CM Punk are the best things going in the WWE.


----------



## Aficionado

One thing I have been anticipating is for Ambrose to use some form of finisher. Reigns has the spear, Rollins has been using the flying knee, and yet Ambrose hasen't really used anything other than his DDT.


----------



## DA

Ambrose has been using his 'crazy'. That's more than enough for now :ambrose


----------



## kidzeen

Botch?! )


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

kidzeen said:


> Botch?! )


Yeah, I cringed at that spot. They were trying to sell the damage to Orton, but he took a blow to the head, poor guy. Credit to Rollins, he got right back up after that.


----------



## hazuki

They should win the tag titles tonight. :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

hazuki said:


> They should win the tag titles tonight. :mark:


Would rather see that at Extreme Rules, in a falls count anywhere tag match, with Hell No and Sheamus vs the Shield. The titles are on the line but if Hell No and Sheamus win, then the Shield dissolves.


----------



## Aficionado

DwayneAustin said:


> Ambrose has been using his 'crazy'. That's more than enough for now :ambrose


All the more reason to bust out a Crossface Chickenwing!

I used to be against The Shield winning the Tag Titles, but I recently changed my opinion on that based on the fact that the people who are currently being booked the strongest should be holding the appropiate titles. It's no secret The Shield have been booked as the most effective team in recent memory. It's academic that they will soon be Tag Champs with the Freebird rule in effect.


----------



## Death Rider

truk83 said:


> Something new from The Shield? That's a joke. How about tonight one of them steps up to the plate, perhaps Dean Ambrose. Steal the MITB briefcase, reveal that AJ/Ambrose have a thing going, and eventually turn Dolph Ziggler "face".












No keep AJ as far away from the shield as possible. They should go for the tag titles next though I can see them facing the a team of the Rock, Cena and HHH.


----------



## Itami

Gotta admit, while I don't want Shield to be with anybody, the pair of AJ/Ambrose would be so cute.

Oh and Show, Dean is having none of ur shit today ok


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> Gotta admit, while I don't want Shield to be with anybody, the pair of AJ/Ambrose would be so cute.


There is only room for one crazy person in any relationship. And I'm pretty sure the WWE doesn't want any of the old Jon Moxley lady-slapping routine on TV.


----------



## Necramonium

I'm really worried about the future of The Shield, i know a heel stable usually get's destroyed by a face, but i fear super Cena rampaging over them eventually. If they do this, the product will be in a downfall that is gonna be impossible to get out off.


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> There is only room for one crazy person in any relationship. And I'm pretty sure the WWE doesn't want any of the old Jon Moxley lady-slapping routine on TV.


Pfft, AJ got nothing on Ambrose when it comes to crazy. She'll be the sane one in the relationship. I'm talking post-shield anyway.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

only a matter of time before Cena ends them

then next year Cena will end Taker

and the great irony is eventually Cena will end wrestling period


----------



## MoneyInc

*The Shield!!!*

Starting to hope that the Shield start to get the fans on their side a little bit. They already kind of are but after last night, I wouldn't be surprised to here an enormous pop for them tonight. They have been built perfectly and I think the fans finally got to see how awesome they are in the ring. I honestly feel like all 3 are future mega stars. 

Did anyone else see what I saw as far as all 3 guys are just pure naturals in the ring?? Ambrose is psychotic. Rollins is a high flyer with very unique style. Reigns is just a monster a though he's my least favorite of the three, some think he is the most likely to have a career. 

I'm predicting the Shield get damn near a FACE reaction tonight....Sort of in the same way the crowd cheered NWO. Obvious bad guys but so badass that you just have to cheer when they are on stage.

Also in my opinion, it is a sign of a true genius in wrestling when you are SO BAD, that you get cheered. Stone Cold, CM Punk. These guys were so bad ass at being heels, that the fans fucking can't help but cheer them. I think Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins might just be able to achieve a similar crowd reaction in the future months....They are just R E D H O T.


----------



## Asenath

GeorgeCostanza said:


> only a matter of time before Cena ends them
> 
> then next year Cena will end Taker
> 
> and the great irony is eventually Cena will end wrestling period


----------



## Riddle101

I really don't like that people are throwing around the idea of Dean Ambrose and AJ being together. Jesus the girl has been with Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Kane and Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston, now they want her to be with Ambrose too? Just fucking put her back in the divas division already and be done with her, because i'm sick of seeing her being partnered with the guys.

As for the Shield. I would love them to beat Hell No for the title, and bring back the the freebird rule. Hell No is going to break up so, I suspect so it would make sense to put it on them.


----------



## MoneyInc

THE SHIELD are the fucking shit. I have been throwing around the Tag Team idea as well and also agree that they should bring the Free Bird Rule back into play. Either that or just have an 2 of the 3 guys be a tag team, and the other go solo. It really wouldn't matter which combination you used, it would be awesome either way. ONly problem with the Tag Team idea is there isn't much Tag competition is there? Man imagine how much WWE would benefit from adding the Shield as a Tag Team. Then the other member could main event in a solo's match. WWE's roster needs all of these guys! THey are all 3 future mega stars.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The main reason that people here don't want AJ with Ambrose is jealousy. Which is ridiculous. If he was like Fandango's dance partner I would understand, but he's cleary not.

I think AJ is awful and would damage the Shield like she did Punk. Ziggler clearly isn't doing any good with her.

As for the Shield, well, they opened a door against John Cena and Cena doesn't leave doors open. He closes them. They need to be galvanised fast, put the tag team and IC titles on them. Gives the group legitimacy and makes it look like they have a purpose.


----------



## ShowOff

The Shield is the best thing in the WWE right now! These guys are fucking awesome. When they were first introduced, my faith in WWE to make them look credible and then keep their momentum going was non existent, but fair play they are looking like top guys right now. The future is The Shield.


----------



## DA

Somehow I get the feeling the Shield are safe from being fed to Cena, and that Hunter will make sure of that.

I imagine backstage at every RAW involves Vince walking over to them with he image of Cena standing over the Shield in his head, 
"Hey guys, c'mere a minute, I've got an idea" :vince

As Hunter stands in front of them, wildly swinging a sledgehammer to keep him back, "Not today, old man." :HHH


----------



## MoneyInc

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> The main reason that people here don't want AJ with Ambrose is jealousy. Which is ridiculous. If he was like Fandango's dance partner I would understand, but he's cleary not.
> 
> I think AJ is awful and would damage the Shield like she did Punk. Ziggler clearly isn't doing any good with her.
> 
> As for the Shield, well, they opened a door against John Cena and Cena doesn't leave doors open. He closes them. They need to be galvanised fast, put the tag team and IC titles on them. Gives the group legitimacy and makes it look like they have a purpose.



Solid chance the Tag Team belts will be on them soon. The only thing the worries be is they have no good competition assuming Team Hell No splits. I could actually see Shield winning the belts from Team Hell No soon, and then Team Hell No staying together since Bryan is such a great heel. He had the Mania crowd doing whatever he wanted after that match last night. He was almost smiling as he walked off into the sunset. This is the first I've actually really enjoyed Bryan...I am starting to see why everyone loves the guy.. I just love the idea of WWE adding a legit tag team. I don't care what combination it is. I think the one that makes the most sense is Ambrose and Rollins as partners, and Reigns going solo. Reigns doesn't have the mic skills that Ambrose and Rollins have though so I don't know. I think Rollins going solo would be AWESOME but so would Ambrose. What a stable the WWE has created. This is legendary stuff in the making. 3 guys all basically up and comers forming together and basically all 3 being equally as awesome as the other in an era where GREAT characters and wrestlers are VERY hard to come by. Hopefully they take over the show tonight. 

Hahah as Bradshaw said last night. The best 3 man team in SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DwayneAustin said:


> Somehow I get the feeling the Shield are safe from being fed to Cena, and that Hunter will make sure of that.
> 
> I imagine backstage at every RAW involves Vince walking over to them with he image of Cena standing over the Shield in his head,
> "Hey guys, c'mere a minute, I've got an idea" :vince
> 
> As Hunter stands in front of them, wildly swinging a sledgehammer to keep him back, "Not today, old man." :HHH


I could see that. And lets hope that is the case. 

I guess tonight will provide us with a little hint in their direction. I think we will see Orton vs Show and possibly Sheamus as well. Or Sheamus will continue to fight with a variety of teams, each time failing until Summerslam or something.


----------



## MoneyInc

DwayneAustin said:


> Somehow I get the feeling the Shield are safe from being fed to Cena, and that Hunter will make sure of that.
> 
> I imagine backstage at every RAW involves Vince walking over to them with he image of Cena standing over the Shield in his head,
> "Hey guys, c'mere a minute, I've got an idea" :vince
> 
> As Hunter stands in front of them, wildly swinging a sledgehammer to keep him back, "Not today, old man." :HHH


HAHAHA.

Yea if it was Shield vs Cena I think there is a chance the crowd would completely be pro Shield. Would turn Cena heel which will keep Vince from pulling the trigger on that one..

No matter what happens I have a feeling the Shield is the hottest thing on Raw tonight and in the coming months. Crowd will go ape shit and Ambrose and Rollins will feed off the energy and they will continue growing as far as appeal and crowd reaction goes. We have to realize this is a process and the process has gone perfectly so far. We have barely seen them wrestle. Last night they were great on the big stage OPENING the show. One of the best matches of the night. 

A modern day NWO stable that probably isn't going to grow like the NWO did as far as members goes but will be similar as far as POPULARITY goes.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Should SHIELD take over WWE?*

The only place I can see them going from here is doing a complete take over. Holding the show hostage type of thing. Have them snatch up Vickie or Vince and maybe have Paul Heyman as the ring leader (seeing as both Punk and Lesnar will likely be off TV for a while).

Essentially it would be Shield running the show, in part with Paul Heyman. Go from there wherever you will. Perhaps they are creating matches, doing random viscous attacks, messing around with everyone who knows...

I'm just trying to think of what the next move from them is. Only other thing I can think is they need to start capturing some gold.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Should SHIELD take over WWE?*

Lets not make them exactly aces and eights


----------



## NeyNey

BarrettBarrage said:


> Let this put it into perspective for you, it just hit me.
> 
> 
> Dean fucking Ambrose pinned RANDY ORTON.
> AT WRESTLEMANIA.
> 
> 
> Think about that for a second, let it sink in.


*LET IT SINK IN DAMN IT!!!!!!!!* :bateman :bateman :bateman *tears of joy* :vettel

Think about it again and let this warm feeling fill up your whole body.... 
Let it become your *essence* of happyness and joy in tough times. :young2
The source of _all_ hope. 



Asenath said:


> Best OT3 ever.
> 
> And, yes, Bea. ARMS. WANT TO RUB MY FACE ON THE ARMS.


Disgusting fangirls... 

...
...I wanna bite them. 
And rub my face on them too. 
And moisten them with my saliva.
And bite again.
And count all hairs on that fucking delicious arms of God. 
And put my head on them forever. 
:barrett1
And smell.. ..no, I'm not obsessed.



Itami said:


> Gotta admit, while I don't want Shield to be with anybody, the pair of AJ/Ambrose would be so cute.
> 
> Oh and Show, Dean is having none of ur shit today ok





>


I marked so fucking hard when this happend. 
Man. How awesome. Just awesome. THE BOSS MOTHERFUCKER HAS ARRIVED! 
_SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!_ :mark: :mark: :mark:

I was really suprised about that pin. :lol
Didn't expect it at that moment but goddamn fuck... AMBROSE. 
After realising I almost cried a bit. :bateman

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> *LET IT SINK IN DAMN IT!!!!!!!!* :bateman :bateman :bateman *tears of joy* :vettel
> 
> Think about it again and let this warm feeling fill up your whole body....
> Let it become your *essence* of happyness and joy in tough times. :young2
> The source of _all_ hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting fangirls...
> 
> ...
> ...I wanna bite them.
> And rub my face on them too.
> And moisten them with my saliva.
> And bite again.
> And count all hairs on that fucking delicious arms of God.
> And put my head on them forever.
> :barrett1
> And smell.. ..no, I'm not obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked so fucking hard when this happend.
> Man. How awesome. Just awesome. THE BOSS MOTHERFUCKER HAS ARRIVED!
> _SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!_ :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I was really suprised about that pin. :lol
> Didn't expect it at that moment but goddamn fuck... AMBROSE.
> After realising I almost cried a bit. :bateman
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK :mark:


Your post sounds like you're in the process of having an orgasm :lmao

I love it :


----------



## DA

NeyNey :lol


----------



## Itami

NeyNey's use of smilies is just... :lol

There's more where that came from though...











EHEHEHE <3 /melting at him smiling


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao :lmao damn gurl



Itami said:


> NeyNey's use of smilies is just... :lol
> 
> There's more where that came from though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EHEHEHE <3 /melting at him smiling


This motherfucker does bad things to me. Would hit it relentlessly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jeez NeyNey, why don't you tell us how you really feel? :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> NeyNey's use of smilies is just... :lol
> 
> There's more where that came from though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EHEHEHE <3 /melting at him smiling


_Mhhh ah... mhh.. yeah.. mhhhmhhhh YEEEAAA~yeaaaayeaaah...

Baby, You should let me looove you
Let me be the ooone to 
give you everything you want ~ and need...
_

:bateman



> Jeez NeyNey, why don't you tell us how you really feel?


fantastic.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

So with them beating another set of super friends, what now? Do they start going after titles? Add to their ranks? I personally would like to see the latter. There was great injustice done last night at WM29. Rhodes Scholars were bumped off the card, could be a nice set up for them to join. Cesaro wasnt even on the card, another good reason. Imagine on top of Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose...Cesaro, Rhodes, and Sandow :O. Another random 3 man tag would be stale imo. Whatever it is, something needs to be done with them soon, before they become pointless.


----------



## Geeve

*Re: Should SHIELD take over WWE?*

I think they actually work because they aren't about titles at all, that means they can feud with anyone or group over "injustice" instead of belts. They seem to book and write these better than title feuds so I say leave them out of it.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> This motherfucker does bad things to me. Would hit it relentlessly.


Should've made a gif where he stuck out his tongue for a quick sec in that interview.

I still want my restraints on him, but if he's a good boy...I'll let him loose. 

OH RIGHT we have to talk about Raw....um, yeah they'll pull something big tonight, I don't know Seth sorta hinted at it.


----------



## TankOfRate

After the atrocity that was Mania, there's only one big thing I care about right now. :brie


----------



## Asenath

DwayneAustin said:


> Somehow I get the feeling the Shield are safe from being fed to Cena, and that Hunter will make sure of that.
> 
> I imagine backstage at every RAW involves Vince walking over to them with he image of Cena standing over the Shield in his head,
> "Hey guys, c'mere a minute, I've got an idea" :vince
> 
> As Hunter stands in front of them, wildly swinging a sledgehammer to keep him back, "Not today, old man." :HHH


Basically, the Shield are my barometer for the level of backstage control Triple H has -- since this is pretty much his project. They've gone up against some very clear "Vince McMahon Guys" types, and are still winning. So, I'm going to call it good for now.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> After the atrocity that was Mania, there's only one big thing I care about right now. :brie


I wonder what you could possibly mean.....


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TankOfRate said:


> After the atrocity that was Mania, there's only one big thing I care about right now. :brie


Brock Lesnar?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Let's see that pin again!


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> Should've made a gif where he stuck out his tongue for a quick sec in that interview.


here have some tongue


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Brock Lesnar?


Mmmm. Br. . .

Wait. Wrong thread.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Mmmm. Br. . .
> 
> Wait. Wrong thread.


What's bigger than the Next Big Thing?

And you'd have to say his name right. BAH-RRROCK! LESSNARRRR!


----------



## TankOfRate

iDogBea said:


> I wonder what you could possibly mean.....





Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Brock Lesnar?


:ambrose






SubZero3:16 said:


> Let's see that pin again!












Beautiful moment.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> here have some tongue


Mmmm, seeing his tongue, his beautiful body contorting with that pin and shirtless on top of it?

I'm for sure gonna overdose on Moxleycotton tonight :bateman


----------



## DA

This thread is fun to read











Asenath said:


> Basically, the Shield are my barometer for the level of backstage control Triple H has -- since this is pretty much his project. They've gone up against some very clear "Vince McMahon Guys" types, and are still winning. So, I'm going to call it good for now.


Yeah I fully believe they're in safe hands.


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Let's see that pin again!





Itami said:


> here have some tongue


Guuuys, stop it. :batista3
I wanted to go to sleep 3 hours ago. 
I'm fucked tomorrow. 

Ok, it is tomorrow right now, I'm really fucked.


----------



## Headliner

This thread is dripping with a bunch of vagina juice. Gotta duck and dodge to make sure I don't get wet the way shit's squirting around here. :ti

You know, I don't know when Shield is going to lose now. I thought if Orton didn't turn heel, then for sure the superfriends would beat Shield. Maybe they can stretch this Shield thing into Mania 30? If they can this would be some of the best long term booking WWE has ever done.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Guuuys, stop it. :batista3
> I wanted to go to sleep 3 hours ago.
> I'm fucked tomorrow.
> 
> Ok, it is tomorrow right now, I'm really fucked.


I'm sorry did you say something? I couldn't hear you over the sound of Dean's shirtless body. 









:angel


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry did you say something? I couldn't hear you over the sound of Dean's shirtless body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel


Fuck you. :lol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Headliner said:


> This thread is dripping with a bunch of vagina juice. Gotta duck and dodge to make sure I don't get wet the way shit's squirting around here. :ti


Don't step into anything either. 



> You know, I don't know when Shield is going to lose now. I thought if Orton didn't turn heel, then for sure the superfriends would beat Shield. Maybe they can stretch this Shield thing into Mania 30? If they can this would be some of the best long term booking WWE has ever done.


I think they'll take a loss before Wrestlemania 30, facilitating a break up which leads to a match, maybe a triple threat at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Fuck you. :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry did you say something? I couldn't hear you over the sound of Dean's shirtless body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel


Seriously, that body is just fucking perfection. :clap


----------



## Asenath

Headliner said:


> This thread is dripping with a bunch of vagina juice. Gotta duck and dodge to make sure I don't get wet the way shit's squirting around here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well maybe if we had our own Men of Wrestling section maybe and I'm saying just maybe* you wouldn't need rain boots when you enter this thread.

*this is not a guarantee in any way, shape or form


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well maybe if we had our own Men of Wrestling section maybe and I'm saying just maybe* you wouldn't need rain boots when you enter this thread.
> 
> *this is not a guarantee in any way, shape or form


Until we get that section you boys just gotta be careful not to drown in here.


----------



## NeyNey

> Until we get that section you boys just gotta be careful not to drown in here.


I'd mark for a Sheamus thread just to read LovelyElle890's epic phantasies about Wrestlers torturing Sheamus in the nastiest ways. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> I'd mark for a Sheamus thread just to read LovelyElle890's epic phantasies about Wrestlers torturing Sheamus in the nastiest ways. :mark:


Until then, we're just going to have to search for clips from Naked Kombat with redheaded fellows, I suppose.


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> I'd mark for a Sheamus thread just to read LovelyElle890's epic phantasies about Wrestlers torturing Sheamus in the nastiest ways. :mark:


Girl is a freak for dat Sheamus abuse.

I feel bad for splooging over Mox so much, I feel Roman needs some love. Him and that glorious head of hair....then again.


























No.


----------



## Amber B

Another Shield interview. Another Shield interview with Dean being a weird bastard for funsies. 
Dat gum chewing in unison.

Damn my fascination with crazies with possible/lingering narcotic issues (Ambrose) or look like bums (Rollins).


----------



## Asenath

. . .and then there's Reigns.

And you're just like, what is this milk drinking motherfucker doing with these two?


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's okay. I got Roman.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> . . .and then there's Reigns.
> 
> And you're just like, what is this milk drinking motherfucker doing with these two?


Yeah, you can tell he's not the same breed of wrestler as they are. They're like hungry foxes and Reigns is some pedigreed Samoyed.


----------



## NathWFC

Reigns is the fucking don.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The fan fics just write themselves


----------



## Stroker Ace

Gum chewing in unison,:lmao they've been around each other way too much.



SubZero3:16 said:


> The fan fics just write themselves


Is he saying "baby"?

And I thought Seth was with Dean.


----------



## Amber B

Asenath said:


> . . .and then there's Reigns.
> 
> And you're just like, what is this milk drinking motherfucker doing with these two?


Pretty much :lmao
But that milk drinking motherfucker will come in handy when it comes to promotion. I wouldn't trust Ambrose in any type of interview for this company at all right now. Rollins is sane but still a bit rough around of the edges. 
Reigns just screams future speaker at Be A Star events.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Jeez NeyNey, why don't you tell us how you really feel? :lol


LMAO

NeyNey is hilarious, best use of Patrick Bateman I've seen


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Gum chewing in unison,:lmao they've been around each other way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he saying "baby"?
> 
> And I thought Seth was with Dean.


They probably just share Seth. DAT Team Building!


----------



## just1988

*I'm so pleased for the Shield getting the win last night but how weird was it seeing Jon Moxley pinning Randy Orton in the opening match of WrestleMania!? *


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

just1988 said:


> *I'm so pleased for the Shield getting the win last night but how weird was it seeing Jon Moxley pinning Randy Orton in the opening match of WrestleMania!? *


Yup. If you were to say that he would be in the WWE and pin a 9-time World Champion at WrestleMania in 2009/2010 during his CZW run, people would've thought you're mad. 

Also how pleasing was it to hear those "LETS GO AMBROSE" chants?! :bateman


----------



## iamnotanugget

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Itami

^^^:mark:


MoxleyMoxx said:


> Also how pleasing was it to hear those "LETS GO AMBROSE" chants?! :bateman


I was pissed that he tagged in Seth at that moment so the chant went away. It could've been louder. But I love how Dean brings such intensity in the ring, even more so than Roman. His viscous kicking in the corner, and the ref constantly telling him to calm down. Crowd seems to respond well to it, no wonder the chant started.


----------



## Victarion

Shield to hold the WWE title under the freebird rule/allow them to do that would...be the best storyline ever. Well not really, but it'd please me. Wonder what they'll do next with them though?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Yeah, keep AJ away from Ambrose please.

Because Ambrose is awesome.

AJ is awful.


----------



## Asenath

I would say "Tag Titles" next, but I don't know if The Shield would mesh well with the comedy stylings of Hell No.

The _ideal_ thing would be for a group of NXT faces to come up, hunting the Shield for "skipping the line". But they'd probably stick Bo Dallas in that -- and I'd be like: 










. . .I need a Margaery icon, to go with my Anne Boleyn icon, mildly off topic.


----------



## SUNDAY

Am i the only one that want's ambrose to bring back the Hardcore championship, some of the matches he had... just wow they were brutal. But of course PG says no.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

iamnotanugget said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Da Silva

After that, I'm kind of assuming they're going to win the Tag Titles.


----------



## Cookie Monster

So The Shield have now been involved with:

Ric Flair, Undertaker, Rock, Foley, Kane, Bryan, Sheamus, Big Show, John Cena, Ryback, Randy Orton. 

Seriously, the rub these guys is getting is amazing and the WWE are clearly very high on them, the two that stick out to me who they haven't messed with yet are obviously Brock and Triple H but there is no reason whatsoever so far to attack. I imagine HHH will be the next new name they go for.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield vs Brothers of Destruction and DA Goat for Extreme Rules! Book it Vince! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Like that they went after Taker, but still no development.

Eventual match at ER should be awesome though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just got done w wrestling training so I will have to look at the animations later because my phone is being an ass hat...damn phone lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rbhayek

When do you guys think the Shield lose their first match (would have started a thread but it would have been merged with this one anyways)


----------



## JasonLives

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield vs Brothers of Destruction and DA Goat for Extreme Rules! Book it Vince! :mark: :mark: :mark:


That match would be SOOOOO fucking good its insane. DAT CHOKESLAM THREW THE TABLE!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Omg LOL I love this!!! You make this?


----------



## Cmpunk91

I think it will be shield vs brothers of destruction and Bryan at ER. But some one will probably interefere and attack taker enabling shield to win. Maybe brock?


----------



## deathslayer

Kinda weird seeing Brothers Of Destruction along with Bryan...


----------



## Eulonzo

Cmpunk91 said:


> I think it will be shield vs brothers of destruction and Bryan at ER. But some one will probably interefere and attack taker enabling shield to win. Maybe brock?


OH MY LORD, I WOULD LOVE THAT. :mark:

I just feel like they wouldn't go for Taker/Brock for certain reasons and I don't think either of those two would want to do what Rock & Cena did and announce a match that's gonna be in less than a year or something, they'd probably do it at Summerslam if they pulled the trigger at ER.


----------



## DA

Anyone else see that smirk and nod of the head from Ambrose at the last second before the camera cut away from them? This is gonna be fucking good :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

DwayneAustin said:


> Anyone else see that smirk and nod of the head from Ambrose at the last second before the camera cut away from them? This is gonna be fucking good :mark:


Yes, yes I did. :mark:

I would've loved for them to have Ambrose/Taker stare each other down in that segment with Ambrose smirking at him. :mark:

If you thought the shit Ambrose was doing with Big Show at Mania, I can't wait to see what kind of psycho reactions he'll give Taker at ER if they do it. :mark:

I actually am curious on what Undertaker thinks of The Shield. We almost never hear stuff like that related to Taker (atleast I don't).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BaBy FireFly said:


> Omg LOL I love this!!! You make this?


Nah, got it from tumblr. : 

Shield vs BoD w. Bryan :mark: 

I wouldn't really mind if they'd suffer their first loss to Taker, Kane and Bryan as long as their not completely buried and get their heat back afterwards.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Poor Shield. They're going to get annihilated. It's the Undertaker, no good comes to the people he puts over clean. People don't want to see that. If they actually go ahead with a match I'm willing to bet it will be the Undertaker who gives the Shield their first loss. Of course, they can recover by taking Hell No's titles, but I didn't like that confrontation. I just wanted the Undertaker to have his moment, finally have a fitting and final tribute to Paul Bearer and the Shield can bugger off and do something else.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Have them really hurt The Undertaker at Extreme Rules to send out a message. It writes him off for most of the year too. But perhaps have him come back for Summerslam?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

This has the potential to be a great match and an awesome story. Everyone behind the scenes seems really high on The Shield and I think there's a good chance Taker is too, so I can definitely see them going over if this match does indeed happen. As Cookie Monster said, could be a good way to write Taker off TV for a while if that's what is needed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Honestly I love The Shield, but I STAN for The Undertaker! If Taker hands them their first lost, I would not be disappointed one bit. I'll probably be marking out all through the match.


----------



## Eulonzo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly I love The Shield, but I STAN for The Undertaker! If Taker hands them their first lost, I would not be disappointed one bit. I'll probably be marking out all through the match.


Yeah, that's how I am as well. Taker's always been one of my favorites, he's in my top 10 and maybe even my top 5, but I wouldn't be pissed whether The Shield loses to them or whether BoD/Bryan loses to The Shield because both of them I'm high on.

I'm also certain Taker loves these guys, which could be another reason why they're doing this, I mean, come on, if Taker likes you, shit like this'll happen lol and if Taker likes you, you're the shit. And if you don't believe me, ask Edge & Punk, I heard Taker wanted Edge that year in 2008 and he wanted Punk this year, so I mean..


----------



## Cookie Monster

Looking at there video, I really think a "DX" type entrance should happen whenever these guys' music is heard. You play the song, you get the video coming on over the screen, with it flashing back to the arena every now and then of the three guys coming down through the crowd, a bit like how DX had the video show over whilst they came out. I think the video works perfect with it too.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly I love The Shield, but I STAN for The Undertaker! If Taker hands them their first lost, I would not be disappointed one bit. I'll probably be marking out all through the match.


I'm the same. I like the Shield and I want them to do well, but its the Undertaker. He's in my top five, he's one of the best and the nostalgia and child in me will always be on his side.


----------



## Itami

DwayneAustin said:


> Anyone else see that smirk and nod of the head from Ambrose at the last second before the camera cut away from them? This is gonna be fucking good :mark:













I like the fact that people suddenly have forgotten that we're gonna get ANOTHER six man tag because it's BoD, I guess. They're definitely an improvement, but still... And they should not take the loss for Taker of all people. He doesn't need it one bit.

And for someone who only watch Raw for Shield, they don't get enough screen-time. wassupwidat :mourinho


----------



## NeyNey

*BOW DOWN TO THE KING!!!!*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> I like the fact that people suddenly have forgotten that we're gonna get ANOTHER six man tag because it's BoD, I guess. They're definitely an improvement, but still... And they should not take the loss for Taker of all people. He doesn't need it one bit.
> 
> And for someone who only watch Raw for Shield, they don't get enough screen-time. wassupwidat :mourinho


Its about what people want. And no one in the vast majority wants the Shield to beat the Undertaker. They have to take a loss some time soon so why not lose to to very best there is right now? They've gone over everyone else. 

And I would hate to see the Brothers reunite just to lose.


----------



## Itami

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Its about what people want. And no one in the vast majority wants the Shield to beat the Undertaker. They have to take a loss some time soon so why not lose to to very best there is right now? They've gone over everyone else.
> 
> And I would hate to see the Brothers reunite just to lose.


They don't need to beat Taker to win.

And why win just for reuniting? This is post-WM, it's not about dream matches, teams, reuniting etc etc, it's time to move forward. I'd rather have Shield be pushed to the moon and take over the show. Let them show their personalities, not just attack people from the ring every week, which is what's gonna happen from now on till ER.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The thing is, is that The Shield needs to lose at some point. I much rather having them lose to The Brothers of Destruction and DA GOAT, than a Cena/Rock or Cena/Ryback or any such Cena combination. I mean they get to brag that the only person that could've ever beaten them was the deadman and not anyone on the current roster. That's a pretty huge rub right there.

If they keep on winning then the matches will become quite predictable and then the crowd will start to turn on them and give them that Super Cena heat and I don't think anyone wants that.


----------



## truk83

Great, another 6-man tag team match involving The Shield. Yawn.


----------



## Itami

I don't care for them winning matches as much as I want to see them doing something NEW.

Dunno... I guess I'm the only person who isn't fascinated with Taker being involved with Shield. I'll like it more if they put the tag titles on the line, but I don't see them winning anyway. Meh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Probably after the match, they would still come out together but have one on one matches with the rest of the roster. Similar to how 3MB comes out together even if only one of them is competing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

NeyNey said:


> *BOW DOWN TO THE KING!!!!*


That is one awesome image.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Shield need promo time. Still don't know what their motivation/purpose is. They just kinda beat people up. What are they getting justice for in this case?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins 1h ago
It's not about respect, it's about moving forward. The paradigm can't shift until the castle crumbles...and we're storming Hell's Gate. #RAW

He posted that an hour ago. Looks like they are indeed getting that Taker-rub going into the post WM season. Have to admit, as much as I hate to admit it I did NOT see that coming for them (I both love and hate getting blindsided). Taker staying active outside of Mania, and against the Shield no less? Potential there is off the chain...

_...20 minutes into the fight and the Shield have just gained the upperhand. After a relentless 5 minutes back and forth between members of the Shield and the Deadman, Taker is apparently down for the count after a particularly brutal DDT from Ambrose. Ambrose gets to his feet and leans over his opponent mocking his "special powers" taunting him to get up from THAT! 
But he gets a little too close! Suddenly, Takers eyes open, and just like that he locks Ambrose in the Hells Gate (Ambrose obviously sells this like a baws, the sheer terror and pain on his face make it seem like there's no greater punishment).
Will Dean escape the Deadman's grasp? You decide.._


----------



## Ungratefulness

I thought The Shield were such jobbers in comparison to Taker that he was going to decimate them all at once. I also remember one of announcers saying something like "are they really trying to attack undertaker?" and one of the other announcers having to correct him saying something like "I think all three of them together can take him". I don't really want Taker involved with such lowly people.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Taker will be in a tag match which means he only has to do 33.3% of a match or less. Shield will pin Kane or Bryan and take out Taker afterwards.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nah, got it from tumblr. :


good oh tumblr....always finding goodies on there lol


----------



## Amber B

The Shield being involved with Taker only means good things for them.
Even though this is HHH's pet project, I'd rather have someone like Taker in the mix with them on camera instead since even in defeat, he will make them look good.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly I love The Shield, but I STAN for The Undertaker! If Taker hands them their first lost, I would not be disappointed one bit. I'll probably be marking out all through the match.


I agree. Even though it could be a HUGE rub for them, I wouldn't be upset about the loss because well, it's The Undertaker. 



Cookie Monster said:


> Looking at there video, I really think a "DX" type entrance should happen whenever these guys' music is heard. You play the song, you get the video coming on over the screen, with it flashing back to the arena every now and then of the three guys coming down through the crowd, a bit like how DX had the video show over whilst they came out. I think the video works perfect with it too.


I can already picture this in my head. :mark:



SubZero3:16 said:


> The thing is, is that The Shield needs to lose at some point. I much rather having them lose to The Brothers of Destruction and DA GOAT, than a Cena/Rock or Cena/Ryback or any such Cena combination. I mean they get to brag that the only person that could've ever beaten them was the deadman and not anyone on the current roster. That's a pretty huge rub right there.
> 
> If they keep on winning then the matches will become quite predictable and then the crowd will start to turn on them and give them that Super Cena heat and I don't think anyone wants that.


You have the right idea right here...again. As much as I love them, *everybody* needs to lose once in a while. 



Ungratefulness said:


> I thought The Shield were such jobbers in comparison to Taker that he was going to decimate them all at once. I also remember one of announcers saying something like "are they really trying to attack undertaker?" and one of the other announcers having to correct him saying something like "I think all three of them together can take him". *I don't really want Taker involved with such lowly people.*











These "_lowly people_" youre talking about have beaten Jericho, Kane, Ryback, Big Show, John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Randy Orton... that's SEVEN former World Champions right there and one future one. They've also decimated Miz, Mysterio, The Rock AND Ric Flair. These "_lowly people_" are the future of this business. 

Only upper echelon faces they haven't taken out yet are Del Rio, HHH and HBK.

They've taken out *TWELVE* World Champions in less than six months. That's a pretty impressive feat right there.

Besides Undertaker is a professional and has expressed his willingness to put new talent over before, and if he really is high on Shield, he could just do that


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I agree with moxx, well said! 

I finally got to watch raw, I also loved that smirk he gave. Would also love to see a stare down as well.


----------



## AntUK

It looks like they're going for the tag titles so i like the way they've gone via the undertaker-kane connection, I've no doubt Taker will give them their first loss, as it looks like a 6 man at ER could be on the cards, after that all they have to do is take out taker the next night on raw after losing, letting him heal up till WM30 season, and Kane and Bryan can be goaded into putting the tag titles on the line, possibly adding in the Freebird rule "whats your revenge worth to you Kane, then they win them. Also i guess its another link to Heyman/Punk maybe after Punks defeat they'll play up Heyman paying them again, i have hopes it'll be better then versus the superfriends + show as of late.

I cant see any other face feuds for them on the card, outside of being fed to Cena to try to get people to like him and id rather not entertain that idea.


----------



## jamal.

Ungratefulness said:


> I thought The Shield were such jobbers in comparison to Taker that he was going to decimate them all at once. I also remember one of announcers saying something like "are they really trying to attack undertaker?" and one of the other announcers having to correct him saying something like "I think all three of them together can take him". I don't really want Taker involved with such lowly people.


Deal with it, Undertaker is gonna lose to them at Extreme Rules.


----------



## #Mark

Hope they attack Taker next week.

Since the match is on the Extreme Rules PPV, a 6 man FCA elimination match would be :mark: :mark: worthy.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

jamal. said:


> Deal with it, Undertaker is gonna lose to them at Extreme Rules.


I doubt it will reach Extreme Rules. Most likely the Undertaker will give them their first defeat and then at Extreme Rules when facing another three person team there will be a stipulation added to say that if they lose again they have to split. Of course, they win this match.

Honestly, having the Undertaker beat them is the best case scenario if they are to take a loss. He's THE Undertaker. People don't want to see the Shield go over him, they've gotten a great rub, they lose to the Undertaker and it puts them on a level people can connect and relate to. You make them invincible and their act gets boring very fast. 

At least in defeat they can do something different. Now they have been beaten and it puts that doubt in whether or not they can accomplish what it is they set out to do. That gives character development, something this team needs. 

Losing to the Undertaker at London for Smackdown or whatever would be a great way to give them a loss that keeps them strong, and they can pick up a return victory at Extreme Rules over another team. This is WWE's golden opportunity to deal the Shield a loss without making them look too weak. Better losing to the Undertaker than losing to Cena and Ryback.


----------



## RatedR10

Words can't describe how excited I am to see The Shield in a program with The Undertaker, partly because they're working with The fuckin' Undertaker and also because it means The Undertaker is sticking around post-Wrestlemania, at least for this program.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> And for someone who only watch Raw for Shield, they don't get enough screen-time. wassupwidat :mourinho


Smackdown is where they get featured more because nobody cares about anyone else on that show. So come Friday we should see them doing something.


----------



## Mayaa3:16

Loving the shield! I'm surprised undertaker is staying in after mania. Might have something to do with rocks no show


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

NeyNey said:


> *BOW DOWN TO THE KING!!!!*


The only thing missing here is a 'Dean Ambrose is God' sign in the middle of the left section of the picture.
Amazing.


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> Smackdown is where they get featured more because nobody cares about anyone else on that show. So come Friday we should see them doing something.


Bleh, I just wish they'd be featured more on their flashipshow. And I wish Dean showed more craziness. Lately I've not been very impressed. =/

I guess photos would just do for now...















































yeeah buddy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Sheild WM match is kind of underrated, IMO.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reigns looks like such a young version of Rikishi in the bottom image!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Even the guy in the second gif is in awe of Roman's hair :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Bleh, I just wish they'd be featured more on their flashipshow. And I wish Dean showed more craziness. Lately I've not been very impressed. =/
> 
> I guess photos would just do for now...


I'm in love with this pic for the obvious. 

As far as Dean's craziness we're getting little doses of it as he obviously can't act like he did in the indy's. I still remember that one vid where he flipped out all over the building, would like to see that in WWE, but not a chance in hell.

One day though he'll snap....just gotta be patient.



ShowStopper '97 said:


> The Sheild WM match is kind of underrated, IMO.


I think it's rated fine, the order of their PPV tag matches is in the order of how good they each are.

TLC
EC
Mania

Extreme Rules will probably come in second to their debut match.


----------



## Asenath

Thank you for coming in and approving of our _interests_.


----------



## Itami

TeamBrickie said:


> Is this a Shield discussion thread or a Shield soft-core pornography thread?
> 
> Regardless it's about time that the ladies are wetting their pants for somebody other than John Cena and Randy Orton. First time since the Hardys?


Ugh, only causal female fans are into Cena/Orton.

If people are fucking boring individuals, regardless of their looks, I've no interest in them. 

At least these 3 guys have some flavor. We got two exotic foreign-looking beauties plus a crazy/weird motherfucker. It's a nice mix.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TeamBrickie said:


> Is this a Shield discussion thread or a Shield soft-core pornography thread?
> 
> Regardless it's about time that the ladies are wetting their pants for somebody other than John Cena and Randy Orton. First time since the Hardys?


Why can't it be both? No one is stopping anyone from discussing the group. It's just a majority of the time we talk about the same shit repeatedly so after awhile us girls decide to have our fun during the downtime until Raw, SD or a PPV happens.



Itami said:


> Ugh, only causal female fans are into Cena/Orton.
> 
> *If people are fucking boring individuals, regardless of their looks, I've no interest in them.*
> 
> At least these 3 guys have some flavor. We got two exotic foreign-looking beauties plus a crazy/weird motherfucker. It's a nice mix.


Boom. Randy is a fine looking man, but he has the personality of cardboard so he gets no love from me. Cena...eh, love/hate relationship. He annoys me to no end, but he could still get it.

Now The Shield? 

We got a sexy beast of a Samoan, an adorable soft spoken daredevil and a hot psychopath (who is likely in need of a fix) ALL with perfect bodies.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Ugh, only causal female fans are into Cena/Orton.
> 
> If people are fucking boring individuals, regardless of their looks, I've no interest in them.
> 
> At least these 3 guys have some flavor. We got two exotic foreign-looking beauties plus a crazy/weird motherfucker. It's a nice mix.


THIS.

Never understood the Orton fascination.

Anyhoo, let's keep these pics going.

Notice how Roman absentmindly brushes away Seth's hair after TLC









Flying Seth!


----------



## DA

iDogBea said:


>


I come to this thread to talk Shield, and to stare at the occasional Santana GIF :stuff


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Notice how Roman absentmindly brushes away Seth's hair after TLC


Both of them love touching Seth, I think Dean even copped a feel weeks back. What is the deal?



DwayneAustin said:


> I come to this thread to talk Shield, and to stare at the occasional Santana GIF :stuff


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Both of them love touching Seth, I think Dean even copped a feel weeks back. What is the deal?


Team building exercise.


----------



## DA

iDogBea said:


>


:stuff

Now all that's needed is for you to bring back dat Lea Michele avatar :jt1


----------



## Stroker Ace

@SubZero Wonder what those exercises are exactly.



DwayneAustin said:


> :stuff
> 
> Now all that's needed is for you to bring back dat Lea Michele avatar :jt1


As much as I love Lea and that pic, had to change it as I got sick of it. I'll switch back to her again at some point when I find a new pic.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Did Ambrose do anything particularly crazy at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TeamBrickie said:


> Is this a Shield discussion thread or a Shield soft-core pornography thread?
> 
> Regardless it's about time that the ladies are wetting their pants for somebody other than John Cena and Randy Orton. First time since the Hardys?


Never saw what was so attractive about Cena in the first place. He has nice facial structure but that's it to me and he looks like too much of a jackass for me to take him serious. Orton hasn't really been that attractive to me since 2007 when he still had hair and had a little more weight on him. Since then, eh nothing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beats me









But I wanna watch!


----------



## Itami

Queen Akasha said:


> Never saw what was so attractive about Cena in the first place. *He has nice facial structure* but that's it to me and he looks like too much of a jackass for me to take him serious.


If you're into square-shaped faces. He was better-looking at his peek.



TheFranticJane said:


> Did Ambrose do anything particularly crazy at Wrestlemania?


Just chopping Show and being too aggressive so ref had to push him away twice.

It was better before when he'd crash into walls and stick his tongue out. He's moving backwards now.


----------



## Aynjehl

TheFranticJane said:


> Did Ambrose do anything particularly crazy at Wrestlemania?


Yeah, he slapped Big Show's chest and laughed at him.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Amber B said:


> I'd rather have someone like Taker in the mix with them on camera instead since even in defeat, he will make them look good.


How? If The Shield have to sell Undertaker's ridiculous gimmick, how does that make them look good?
They're going to job to him and all because idiot fans have a hard-on for his little nostalgia act.
Oh, I criticised The Undertaker! I look forward to the stream of red-reps bitching at me about how he's the 'greatestest' and babbling about 'respect'.

Yeah, I respect the shit out of The Undertaker for what he's _done_. But in 2013, as he's gotten older and more worn down, the idea of guys like The Shield having to sell him as this big supernatural threat is going to be absurd. Absolutely absurd.

I don't enjoy his matches and I don't like seeing him treated like a fucking demigod who always has to go over everyone simply by virtue of being The Undertaker.
I hope The Shield curbstomp his mascara wearing, leotarded ass.
They won't, of course. But they should.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> How? If The Shield have to sell Undertaker's ridiculous gimmick, how does that make them look good?
> *They're going to job to him and all because idiot fans have a hard-on for his little nostalgia act.*
> Oh, I criticised The Undertaker! I look forward to the stream of red-reps bitching at me about how he's the 'greatestest' and babbling about 'respect'.
> 
> Yeah, I respect the shit out of The Undertaker for what he's _done_. But in 2013, as he's gotten older and more worn down, the idea of guys like The Shield having to sell him as this big supernatural threat is going to be absurd. Absolutely absurd.
> 
> I don't enjoy his matches and I don't like seeing him treated like a fucking demigod who always has to go over everyone simply by virtue of being The Undertaker.
> I hope The Shield curbstomp his mascara wearing, leotarded ass.
> They won't, of course. But they should.


----------



## TheFranticJane

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Don't believe me? Just criticise him yourself some time and see how defensive those fuckers get when they're red-repping you.

The Shield has been booked as a massive threat, yes?
But The Undertaker's character cannot show weakness or sell _anyone_ as a threat.

What does this mean?
It means that he'll stick out his tongue, give vague promos about 'eternal damnation' and they'll have to run away from his before being jobbed out to remind people of 'the good old days'.
Sorry, but those rose-tinted glasses are too expensive when they blot out the prospects of the new talent in the company.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Shield Vs. Taker/Hell No for the belts with Shield pinning Taker to pick up so much momentum?? I wouldn't mind it plus its not wrestlemania so he can afford the loss then come WM 30 one thing in mind is that he lost his last match making it seem like he's at a disadvantage.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> Don't believe me? Just criticise him yourself some time and see how defensive those fuckers get when they're red-repping you.
> 
> The Shield has been booked as a massive threat, yes?
> *But The Undertaker's character cannot show weakness or sell anyone as a threat.
> *
> What does this mean?
> It means that he'll stick out his tongue, give vague promos about 'eternal damnation' and they'll have to run away from his before being jobbed out to remind people of 'the good old days'.
> Sorry, but those rose-tinted glasses are too expensive when they blot out the prospects of the new talent in the company.



Did you miss Raw last week? He sold CM Punk's beatdown quite credibly. But you know what? I'm not going to touch the rest of this post because there is no logic here. Nope. Not even with a ten foot pole.


----------



## TheFranticJane

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did you miss Raw last week? He sold CM Punk's beatdown quite credibly


Meaningless when he still went over the guy.


----------



## Amber B

TheFranticJane said:


> How? If The Shield have to sell Undertaker's ridiculous gimmick, how does that make them look good?
> They're going to job to him and all because idiot fans have a hard-on for his little nostalgia act.
> Oh, I criticised The Undertaker! I look forward to the stream of red-reps bitching at me about how he's the 'greatestest' and babbling about 'respect'.
> 
> Yeah, I respect the shit out of The Undertaker for what he's _done_. But in 2013, as he's gotten older and more worn down, the idea of guys like The Shield having to sell him as this big supernatural threat is going to be absurd. Absolutely absurd.
> 
> I don't enjoy his matches and I don't like seeing him treated like a fucking demigod who always has to go over everyone simply by virtue of being The Undertaker.
> I hope The Shield curbstomp his mascara wearing, leotarded ass.
> They won't, of course. But they should.


Are you done with the tangent? I didn't mention a thing about how people respect him or think he's the greatest so I have no idea what that rant was about. 

He hasn't been portrayed as this unstoppable, supernatural force in years. Taker has been beat down and has looked like a mess during most of his matches and that's because he's someone that allows the opponent to get their shit in as much as possible. The Shield can either a)defeat him and Taker fucks off for another year or b)lose to him but destroy him afterwards and Taker still fucks off for another year. Either way, the story will be more about how the Shield destroyed someone like Taker. With HHH, well yeah, that probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Mascara wearing leotarded ass?

I guess I'm an idiot for being a fan of the Undertaker, sorry guys ; better pack it in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

TheFranticJane said:


> Don't believe me? Just criticise him yourself some time and see how defensive those fuckers get when they're red-repping you.
> 
> The Shield has been booked as a massive threat, yes?
> But The Undertaker's character cannot show weakness or sell _anyone_ as a threat.
> 
> What does this mean?
> It means that he'll stick out his tongue, give vague promos about 'eternal damnation' and they'll have to run away from his before being jobbed out to remind people of 'the good old days'.
> Sorry, but those rose-tinted glasses are too expensive when they blot out the prospects of the new talent in the company.


I guess the last five Wrestlemanias didn't focus on Taker's character showing weakness. Every year they make his character weaker and make it seem less capable of keeping his streak only for him to barely win every year. Taker's character is definitely at its weakest.


----------



## NeyNey

Aynjehl said:


> Yeah, he slapped Big Show's chest and laughed at him.


It was so awesome. :bateman


----------



## Itami

This Dean/Taker staredown is getting me all hot and bothered, not gonna lie.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TheFranticJane said:


> Meaningless when he still went over the guy.


Boooooooooooooooo!

It's all about respect, it's all about what people perceive. The Undertaker's gimmick hasn't been stressed as supernatural for years. Mysterious and dark, but certainly not played up like it used to be. They'll sell to a giant, experienced, decorated legend, not to a supernatural wrestler. 

You don't enjoy his matches? Okay, that's a matter of taste, can't understand that, but okay. 

As for them losing to him, well, as said a page or so back, it would be good for them. They take a loss for the first time against a legend who the fans, a vast majority of them, respect and love. They take a loss and get some development from it, it ironically, humanizes them, gives them a better connection with the fans. I would rather they take a loss to a man everyone respects than to someone we're all divided over. And there's no shame in losing to the Undertaker anyway.


----------



## Stroker Ace

So from what I've read looks like we get to see another match from them on WWE Main Event and they appear twice for SD.

Looking forward to watching them wrestle again, I'll take any ring time Vince gives them as it doesn't seem like they'll have regular match ups. Shame, but I understand they wanna keep them as a dominant unit and save them mostly for PPVS.


----------



## Kenny

just watched their wrestlemania match, very good stuff~!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry did you say something? I couldn't hear you over the sound of Dean's shirtless body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel


When I first saw this I was on my droid so it was not moving and looked like a picture...well the way it looked I thought he was looking at a cell phone or something lol. I finally get on my laptop and re go through the pages so I can see the animations on here so you can imagine my surprise when I saw this and he is playing with his shorts :ex: LOL!!


----------



## Cmpunk91

Let me ask people who are criticising taker, who would you rather see Shield face currently, randy orton and sheamus and ryback again or Taker. Easily Taker ! Shield feuding with him shows how much faith wwe have in them three guys! This will probably do wonders for their careers, shield won't get buried, of anything Taker will put them over I assure you .


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iDogBea said:


>


Is there a video of this on youtube? I think I must of some how missed this because I do not remember this happening...oh my :faint: LOL

neyney thanks for posting this...amazing shot!Love his back and forth body thrusting lol


----------



## SUNDAY

I have to admit one of the best things is JBL putting them over like they're the most dangerous group in WWE history.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Its about what people want. And no one in the vast majority wants the Shield to beat the Undertaker. They have to take a loss some time soon so why not lose to to very best there is right now? They've gone over everyone else.
> 
> And I would hate to see the Brothers reunite just to lose.


You've got a point, they need to lose at some point, even though I'd personally love the sight of Ambrose pinning the Undertaker. There are ways around it which don't damage the Shield's credibility, they could give them a beatdown after the match and take out 'Taker; giving him an explanation for time off and still making Shield look strong after losing.

Hopefully the feud finishes with two of them holding Championship gold, they need to turn it up a notch now.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shirld aren't losing to Taker. He'll put them over so he can go back to semi retirement and it will transition into a tag team title feud with the Shield being the ones to take the belts from Hell No. Taker and Ambrose in the same ring. Six man tag protects Taker, Shield goes over... Justice :mark:


----------



## DJ2334

If the Shield wins this match then I honestly don't see how anyone can beat them. They've taken out Cena, Ryback, The Rock, Sheamus, Big Show, Orton, Kane, Bryan, and now Undertaker will be added to that list as well?...damn, they might just be the most legit group in the history of Wrestling 0_o


----------



## Riddle101

DJ2334 said:


> If the Shield wins this match then I honestly don't see how anyone can beat them. They've taken out Cena, Ryback, The Rock, Sheamus, Big Show, Orton, Kane, Bryan, and now Undertaker will be added to that list as well?...damn, they might just be the most legit group in the history of Wrestling 0_o


C'mon this is wrestling. If they're booked to lose, they're booked to lose. It doesn't matter if they went over Sheamus, Orton, Cena etc, that doesn't mean they can't be beaten. But one more big win on PPV wouldn't be such a big deal. Eventually they will start to lose matches, just enjoy their dominant winning streak while you can.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Riddle101 said:


> C'mon this is wrestling. If they're booked to lose, they're booked to lose. It doesn't matter if they went over Sheamus, Orton, Cena etc, that doesn't mean they can't be beaten. But one more big win on PPV wouldn't be such a big deal. Eventually they will start to lose matches, just enjoy their dominant winning streak while you can.


As iv said before you can have the best of both worlds KEEP Shield Undefeated As A TEAM but book them in singles matches Brickie and book matches to punish them for Jumping people/teams (so that way they can still lose matches but are unstoppable)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LordsOfPain.net said:


> The Undertaker was said to be doing fine after WrestleMania 29, considering his physical condition. Despite the tease with The Shield on RAW, word is that he isn't expected to wrestle anytime soon.


So maybe just Shield vs Hell No at ER?


----------



## SubZero3:16

But we already had that match already at TLC. Unless The Shield starts attacking Mark Henry, there aren't really anymore credible superstars left.


----------



## Duke Silver

I don't know why WWE would tease Taker/Hell No vs. The Shield if they had no intention of following through. Seems pretty cruel. 

Maybe they'll go after the tag titles. That would work for me (and get Bryan back into singles action).


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Wwe is like that sometimes, they tease you with something amazing and then they take it away! Lol. hopefully its not that in this case.


----------



## murder

BaBy FireFly said:


> Wwe is like that sometimes, they tease you with something amazing and then they take it away! Lol. hopefully its not that in this case.


Probably the same reason they teased a new GM for about a year and never presenting one.


----------



## Asenath

They need to lose before too long. I hate to quote that loathsome Kevin Nash, but a streak _isn't_ a gimmick. Look at Ryback -- they gave him no other characteristics, and then he started eating loss after loss and had nothing to fall back on to connect with the crowd.

One loss to an esteemed opponent - and really, it doesn't get better as far as fandom esteem than The Brothers of Destruction and the GOATface - will not kill their momentum, and will give us some crucial character development.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> This Dean/Taker staredown is getting me all hot and bothered, not gonna lie.


:mark:

This reminded me of a nice Fan made Ambrose/Undertaker promo I once saw on Youtube.
I posted it in the Pre-Debut-Discussion-Thread ( :batista3 ) , so some of you may know it already.


Spoiler: Video













iDogBea said:


> So from what I've read looks like we get to see another match from them on WWE Main Event and they appear twice for SD.



:mark: :mark: :mark: Awesome!



Cmpunk91 said:


> Shield feuding with him shows how much faith wwe have in them three guys!


I think the same. :bateman

I just sit back and enjoy _everything _ this feud will give us.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Uh oh....this week on Smackdown Shield targeted HHH,but Team Hell No made the save like they did for Taker.Its either going to be Team Hell No & Taker vs Shield or Team Hell No & HHH vs Shield at ER...or how about this? 8 MAN tag, Team Hell No,Taker and HHH vs Shield and...CM PUNK :mark:


----------



## The Smark One

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Uh oh....this week on Smackdown Shield targeted HHH,but Team Hell No made the save like they did for Taker.Its either going to be Team Hell No & Taker vs Shield or Team Hell No & HHH vs Shield at ER...or how about this? 8 MAN tag, Team Hell No,Taker and HHH vs Shield and...CM PUNK :mark:



Or Bork Lasers


----------



## NeyNey

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Uh oh....this week on Smackdown Shield targeted HHH,but Team Hell No made the save like they did for Taker.Its either going to be Team Hell No & Taker vs Shield or Team Hell No & HHH vs Shield at ER...or how about this? 8 MAN tag, Team Hell No,Taker and HHH vs Shield and...CM PUNK :mark:


You forgot Spoiler tags. :vettel


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Well, I was hoping they would take a loss and show some character after it, but that's not going to happen. Triple H putting the Shield over would be a miracle frankly, but it won't happen. I think these teases are just there until the WWE can figure something out.

Put Rollins and Reigns against Hell No, small guy big guy dynamic present and Rollins can lead Reigns through the matches and have Ambrose face Christian for the US title or something.


----------



## Bullydully

Rollins did say on his Twitter account after raw that they're "storming Hells Gate" so you'd think that Undertaker is still going to be involved in the fued.


----------



## MoneyInc

yes^^ This is it man. This is still the beginning. We have barely seen them wrestle. WWE has done a wonderful job at building this team up by having them beat the Super Friends at Wrestlemania. I don't know if anyone realizes how calculated this all has been by the WWE. Now, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns vs Taker, Kane, and BRYAN? My favorite thing about this besides it being completely mind blowing is KANE is actually relevant again. I was saying to a friend at WM, they have got to find a story for this guy. And well, they found it. 

This shit is going to be perfect. Undertaker vs Reigns or Ambrose headlining WM 30? Hell I don't even care about WM 30. This next year is going to be great because we actually have a story line that is AN ELITE story line and will continue to be because the SHIELD'S performers are just so damn fucking brilliant.


----------



## Jacare

That better be leading somewhere and not just be a random tease. I thought they were going to beat up 'Taker and then we wouldn't see him for another year.


----------



## SubZero3:16

> UltimateOppitunist



Spolier tags please!


----------



## THANOS

Adam Jones of the Orioles BELIEVES..

As for the current topic of the BOD & Bryan vs The Shield; I say make it a feud that spans off and on until wrestlemania next year. Then next year we have Kane and Taker vs Ambrose and Reigns, and Rollins vs Bryan in a feud that talks about their ROH history together! Book it!


----------



## Headliner

I really do hope they take the tag titles and defend them under the Freebird rule. Anything to get the titles off Kane and Bryan.


----------



## just1988

*I'm really looking forward to seeing where they go with this from here and if they'll actually end up working with the Undertaker.

I've been flirting with the idea of them winning the tag-titles and using the freebird rule for a while now and think it would be sick.*


----------



## THANOS

Headliner said:


> I really do hope they take the tag titles and defend them under the Freebird rule. Anything to get the titles off Kane and Bryan.


Agreed. I want Kane and Bryan in singles action and no more hugging bullshit. I'm tired of both of them being giant santino and technical santino respectively.


----------



## Cookie Monster

JBL mentioned the Freedbirds at Wrestlemania and it instantly got me thinking of them winning the belts and using it under the Freebirds rule. They should have a match at Extreme Rules with Taker, Kane and Bryan and the stipulation should be that if they win, they get the titles, should make it a ladder match for the belts too!


----------



## theswayzetrain

At first i did not like them i was like they are boring and all i wanted was for them too was get of my T.V but they started coming out more and they started to talk and they seemed to get better but on the mic thanks to Ambrose and in the ring now i am a believer


----------



## leobeast

Shield must have a lot of supporters backstage if Taker has agreed to work with them. Obviously the 6-man deal with Hell No will take a lot of the workload off of Taker's back. Sounds like a good idea to me, and the Shield can only benefit from it. On a personal note, I did find it hilarious on Raw when Kane's pyro hit and Ambrose nearly shit himself. Great stuff.


----------



## Lariatoh!

leobeast said:


> Shield must have a lot of supporters backstage if Taker has agreed to work with them. Obviously the 6-man deal with Hell No will take a lot of the workload off of Taker's back. Sounds like a good idea to me, and the Shield can only benefit from it. On a personal note, I did find it hilarious on Raw when Kane's pyro hit and Ambrose nearly shit himself. Great stuff.


Damn Taker trying to ride the Shield's popularity.


----------



## leobeast

Lariatoh! said:


> Damn Taker trying to ride the Shield's popularity.


Lol, no I just meant that he wouldn't waste his time if he didn't think they were impact players.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Dean Ambrose*

Who do you want to see him feud?

I say HHH, Foley, Cena, Orton, & Taker


----------



## SubZero3:16

fpalm


----------



## DaBaws29

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Cena at summerslam, then he should retire HHH at mania. 
Not going to happen though.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Have a gimmick where he goes around beating up divas and then feud with Kharma


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The Shield going after the Undertaker.

Just like Wrestlemania with Punk, I'm torn who to cheer for.

Damn you Shield and your talent.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I hope they let dean get more lunatic...i know he can not get too moxley in wwe though sadly. I would have liked to see what he would of done in wwe if he had been there when it wasnt pg.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 777

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I really wanna see him continue what he tried to start with Foley. Rumour was that Foley pulled out cause Ambrose dragged Mick's family into his comments. I respect the hell out of Mick but that's a pretty lame move if true.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I already thought about a Triple H vs Dean Ambrose match at SummerSlam. It's definetely something i wanna see at some point. Dean Ambrose would be the last guy for Triple H to put over.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

The only guy I really want to see him feud with is Punk but the problem is neither guy should be a babyface and they don't allow heels to feud with heels.

I'll take him feuding with any other top guy, of course. Whatever's going to help him, he's a great talent, one of the few. Maybe not Cena or Triple H, though because they'll bury him. A Punk feud though is the only one where I'd be interested in both sides.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



WashingtonD said:


> Have a gimmick where he goes around beating up divas and then feud with Kharma


Haha, I would actually kind of enjoy that feud.

But more seriously I could see Dean feud with Seth Rollins down the line.


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

if any gods are available i vote them


----------



## SB-Punk

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

My honest is opinion is that he should end The Undertaker's streak at Wrestlemania XXX. Almost guaranteed way to make him the star he should, in my opinion, be. Taker is already the best this business has ever had and has nothing left to prove, I don't think WWE should waste the chance of using his streak to put someone over as one of the biggest heels in the company. Ambrose could do it.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I thought Foley pulled out because he can never wrestle again because of brain trauma or neck trauma.... I th


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I want to see The Shield continue to dominate for as long as possible and eventually when they split, Ambrose vs Rollins.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Have him feud with Rollins when the Shield breaks up, a feud which Ambrose wins before they go to separate shows (ideally, Ambrose on RAW and Rollins on SD). Then have him feud with someone like Christian for a while before having him abruptly end the feud and challenge an established main eventer. As long as he shows his sadistic side throughout, he should get over just fine.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Let's get this Shield thread back on track

Don't know if this was posted already


















Somebody give this guy a Pantene Pro-V commercial


----------



## Asenath

There was a .gif of Reigns scooching his booty back towards the camera, and I can't find it.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Ambrose/Foley is one I really want to see culminating in a classic Foley hardcore match. Ambrose/Bryan could also be interesting.


----------



## AllTimeJobber

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I love to see him work with Foley but has anyone seen Foley lately. He is is no condition to even think about getting back into the ring, he looks to be really struggling physically.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Yes, this is a real interview. :lol



> Interviewer: 1. Would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?
> 
> Roman Reigns: Wait ... what? I'll go with the hundred, because I think that big duck would be too easy.
> 
> Dean Ambrose: No way. A horse-sized duck, that reminds me of the Big Show. [At WrestleMania] we'll find out what fighting a horse-sized duck is gonna be like. He's gonna be a big, immobile goof just getting pecked on and beat on.
> 
> Seth Rollins: I would do the horse-sized duck as well. A giant duck would be the feather in the cap.
> 
> Interviewer: 2. What is your opinion of mayonnaise?
> 
> Roman Reigns: I have mixed emotions. It's kind of a family staple, but I manage to stay away from it. So it's a love/hate relationship. I love it because it's good, but I hate it because so many people in my family eat it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose: Miracle Whip, son.
> 
> Seth Rollins: Miracle. Whip.
> 
> Interviewer: 3. Cake or Pie?
> 
> Roman Reigns: Cake!
> 
> Dean Ambrose: Pecan pie, brother.
> 
> Seth Rollins: Pies ‘n' thighs, baby.


http://www.sbnation.com/2013/4/9/4202922/wwe-superstar-interviews-wrestlemania-duck-horse-cake-pie










With Adam Jones from The Baltimore Orioles


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am trying to find the video of two things...the one where he licked his hand and when he was mox throwing himself into walls. Although I come across this hilarious one where he kept making theys weird faces and getting really friendly w the camera LOL!!!!

Pies and thighs lol rollins!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57

they making that idiot Tensai look good


----------



## Former_Wrestler

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Undertaker??? Cena?? What the heck are you guys smoking?

As for where Ambrose is right now, it was nice to see some sense come to this thread and suggest an Ambrose vs. Rollins fued. 

As for Foley, I'm not sure where that came from, because he's not at all interested in wrestling a singles match anymore, nor could he.


----------



## Stooge22

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



SB-Punk said:


> My honest is opinion is that he should end The Undertaker's streak at Wrestlemania XXX. Almost guaranteed way to make him the star he should, in my opinion, be. Taker is already the best this business has ever had and has nothing left to prove, I don't think WWE should waste the chance of using his streak to put someone over as one of the biggest heels in the company. Ambrose could do it.


I wanna see Bray Wyatt do it if anyone but Ambrose would be another.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

When The Shield finally split (not for a good while, I hope!) then I'd love to see Rollins turn face and have a brutal and bitter feud with Ambrose. I see a lot of Jeff Hardy in Seth Rollins and I reckon he could be a great face when their current angle is done with.

Ideally I'd like to see Ambrose vs Undertaker one day but it's too soon in Ambrose's career and sadly I think Undertaker will be gone before he gets to the sort of level where he could feud with him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Pies and thighs! :lmao
I'm with Roman though Team Cake!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

You've listed 3 guys that are practically retired, 1 definitely, that's not gonna work, Cena will lead to buryment, a Heel Orton would be a good fued though, i would expect his first will be with Rollins, after an internal breakdown of the Sheild


----------



## Former_Wrestler

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Why in the "hell" are people suggesting Dean Ambrose vs. the Undertaker?

Dean Ambrose?

Undertaker wrestles barely at all, and may not wrestle again. He'll only go up against well established main eventers. 

I mean, I want to see Zack Ryder vs. Triple H (not really).. but there's no reason for it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

As I mentioned in the sheild thread, would love to see ambrose be even more nutty but no way wwe would let him go all moxley sadly, otherwise he would be beating up divas lol. If foley could still physically do it I would have loved to seen a hardcore match with those two!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



SB-Punk said:


> My honest is opinion is that he should end The Undertaker's streak at Wrestlemania XXX. Almost guaranteed way to make him the star he should, in my opinion, be. Taker is already the best this business has ever had and has nothing left to prove, I don't think WWE should waste the chance of using his streak to put someone over as one of the biggest heels in the company. Ambrose could do it.


Lol finally, somebody who marks out for Ambrose more than I do. Honestly, I think Ambrose might be the right guy to beat Taker too, but its too much of a risk, just make the money off Undertaker by putting him up against someone huge like Cena/Rock/Lesnar.

I think Ambrose should feud with Cena, Orton (if still a face), Sheamus, Del Rio. Some people say its ridiculous for him to be with main eventers, but its not, just have Ambrose take the losses (he's just 27; he has time to shoot to the top). Also, if the Shield breaks up with Roman Reigns turning face, since "Ambrose and Rollins were just using me," a feud with Reigns would be great too. Foley too, if Foley can do it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Triple H. :buried

:HHH2


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Punk.


----------



## Pauly3

Does anyone know the real heights of the shield?

Reigns at 6'3 does make sense though he probably is more like 6'2. Rollins is listed at 6'1 and probably is 6'0 max. But Dean Ambrose is 6'4?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am 5'7 and when I met ambrose he towered over me so hes pretty tall.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## savemefromvince

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

dean has the most potential as a singles wrestler. he has that heel look. the guy with the streak in his hair would be teaming with yoshi tatsu on saturday fn slam if not for the shield gimmick. the black haired guy can wrestle and looks the part of a heel. more midcard heels the better.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Oh please let us see Ambrose/Rollins for either mens real first feud when The Shield break up, we all saw what they were capable of in FCW with the matches they put on. I say keep The Shield going for another year, singles matches and tag matches and have them split up sometime early next year or even the end of this year and have Rollins/Ambrose start there feud and have a big blow off match at Wrestlemania, it's a Mania worthy match that's for sure.

A match that could quite easily make both men as both a future top heel and a future top face.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I can see Ambrose being one of the top heels for a very long time. He reminds me of Flair with his charisma and selling.


----------



## Former_Wrestler

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



KeepinItReal said:


> Lol finally, somebody who marks out for Ambrose more than I do. Honestly, I think Ambrose might be the right guy to beat Taker too, but its too much of a risk, just make the money off Undertaker by putting him up against someone huge like Cena/Rock/Lesnar.
> 
> I think Ambrose should feud with Cena, Orton (if still a face), Sheamus, Del Rio. Some people say its ridiculous for him to be with main eventers, but its not, just have Ambrose take the losses (he's just 27; he has time to shoot to the top). Also, if the Shield breaks up with Roman Reigns turning face, since "Ambrose and Rollins were just using me," a feud with Reigns would be great too. Foley too, if Foley can do it.


Gosh, ANOTHER unrealistic Ambrose post... let's just be real with what he should expect for the time being. 

I mean, how about WWE Champion Heath Slater vs. Dean Ambrose for the main event of WrestleMania in two years? It's just about as likely to happen...


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

HHH to try and stop him and the Shield from causing havoc in the locker room putting ambrose over. Then Cena,a feud with Ryback so Ryback can finally get his win causing the downfall for the shield and the long anticipated match in Rollins/Ambrose with Reigns in a uncertain about the situation type role but eventually just breaks up and goes his own path.


----------



## savemefromvince

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



THA_WRESTER said:


> HHH to try and stop him and the Shield from causing havoc in the locker room putting ambrose over. Then Cena,a feud with Ryback so Ryback can finally get his win causing the downfall for the shield and the long anticipated match in Rollins/Ambrose with Reigns in a uncertain about the situation type role but eventually just breaks up and goes his own path.


i say the shield joins up with heyman cm and brock. what if cm and brock unite on screen.. heymans always there... why is there no alliance here? associate them.


----------



## Former_Wrestler

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



savemefromvince said:


> i say the shield joins up with heyman cm and brock. what if cm and brock unite on screen.. heymans always there... why is there no alliance here? associate them.


Remember when Cena and the Rock Teamed up in the worst PPV main event of nearly all time to fight The Miz and R-Truth?

Besides the Idea of them facing HHH and Kevin Nash (during his short comeback), I wanted to see Rock/Cena vs. Punk/Lesnar, brought together by none other than Paul Heyman.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Rollins then Bryan :mark:


----------



## MasterGoGo

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

i'm hoping HHH will give him a boost at summerslam or wrestlemania


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

HHH can put over a star better than anyone else.The only problem is HHH must have high hopes on Dean Ambrose


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> I can see Ambrose being one of the top heels for a very long time. He reminds me of Flair with his charisma and selling.


No one can sell like Ric Flair.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I chuckled when I read Ambrose vs the Undertaker. And then I nearly collapsed when I read that Ambrose should go over. And then I nearly died when the someone said the Undertaker was the greatest ever. Randy Savage my friend, Randy Savage. Didn't that Jersey crowd teach you anything?

Main Event was okay. Some decent team work between Rollins and Ambrose. They really are setting Reigns up as the loner among the three. He comes out separate, he doesn't take part in some of their tag moves, he takes out the big guys on his own. Some unique booking. I wonder where that's leading. Still, they forced a good match out of Brodus Clay of all people, which says a lot. Rollins showed some good selling and Reigns had that Samoan drop spot which was nice. The work between Ambrose and Kingston was pretty good too, though I don't know which one to credit for that.


----------



## VanDam1

yeah... for people saying Ambrose is the guy to beat the streak... why dont we wait until hes actually done something as a solo artist before we crown him GOAT


----------



## Eulonzo

I fucking love Dean Ambrose's faces and his reactions in the ring. He acts like a crazy motherfucker in the ring sometimes.

Anyone remember the spot where he gave Ryback a chop, Ryback stared at him with an intense look on his face, Ambrose sticks his tongue out and chops him again? :lol It was hilarious. Plus didn't he wave at Cena creepily in the tag team match at EC? :lol

Honestly, I hope Ambrose keeps The Shield's theme but Jim edits out the phonetic alphabet intro. The theme fits him IMO. Hell, it fits all of them when you think about it.

Oh, and anyone see him kicking Sheamus at WM 29 like hell and the crowd chanting Yes in sync to it? :mark: It was epic.


----------



## Dudechi

They are so awesome. And not even a year old.... So legit.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

they need start comepeting in some actual matches i could see them bringing some talent back to the tag team division


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eulonzo said:


> I fucking love Dean Ambrose's faces and his reactions in the ring. He acts like a crazy motherfucker in the ring sometimes.
> 
> Anyone remember the spot where he gave Ryback a chop, Ryback stared at him with an intense look on his face, Ambrose sticks his tongue out and chops him again? :lol It was hilarious. Plus didn't he wave at Cena creepily in the tag team match at EC? :lol
> 
> Honestly, I hope Ambrose keeps The Shield's theme but Jim edits out the phonetic alphabet intro. The theme fits him IMO. Hell, it fits all of them when you think about it.
> 
> Oh, and anyone see him kicking Sheamus at WM 29 like hell and the crowd chanting Yes in sync to it? :mark: It was epic.


His facial expressions are hilarious and hes always fiddling his tongue around lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

These guys are really starting to come into their own. I like what @ViperAtHeart said, they're whooping ass and taking names, wonder when they're gonna go for the prize.


----------



## Deadpoolite

swagger_ROCKS said:


> These guys are really starting to come into their own. I like what @ViperAtHeart said, they're whooping ass and taking names, wonder when they're gonna go for the prize.


Tag Titles at OTL, MITB win in July, Cash-in after Summer Slam, drop all the titles at Survivor Series imo. Ambrose as WWE champion, Rollins and Reigns as Tag champs. 

Next year, Reigns vs Ryback as the last two in the Royal Rumble, Reigns wins. Reigns goes for the WHC at WM and wins. Rollins and Ambrose win MITB next year. Rollins wins WWE contract and cashes in for WWE title on the same night(shield beat down first to the champion). Reigns and Rollins as world champions together. Ambrose has the contract for the WHC, and this is eventually what breaks up the group. Despite Ambrose's promise to rip up the contract, he betrays Reigns and cashes in on him, taking the WHC off of him.


----------



## Eulonzo

I wonder what they're gonna do with one of the members of The Shield that won't be one half of the tag team champions. Bodygaurd or will they go for the IC or US title? I really wonder.


----------



## Overgiver

Reigns and Rollins will be paired for tag matches.

Ambrose will be the guy that goes for individual gold at first.

If they decide to keep shield together when reigns and Rollins lose belts. I could see Reigns rising up and trying to achieve individuals gold. Creating a schizm in shield.


----------



## Macho Minion

I don't dislike the Shield, but I think it's interesting how the IWC drools so heavily over stables. I'm sure there's a reason, I just haven't pinpointed it.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Macho Minion said:


> I don't dislike the Shield, but I think it's interesting how the IWC drools so heavily over stables. I'm sure there's a reason, I just haven't pinpointed it.


Iwc misses a modern day dx or nwo and I don't blame them. Wwe usually fuck up a stable but with the shield they have done fantastic so far. Hopefully they keep it up


----------



## jamal.

Eulonzo said:


> I wonder what they're gonna do with one of the members of The Shield that won't be one half of the tag team champions.


Freebird rule. All three can be tag team champions, any two of the three can compete for the titles.


----------



## Itami

Shield match on ME was a joy to watch. Especially the beginning with Ambrose getting pissed and later after power-bombing Clay. : Gonna watch NXT real soon. I forgot how much Shield we got this week... complaining about them not getting that much screentime on Raw and all.

btw asenath i got somethin for u gurl










:lmao


----------



## Amber B

iamnotanugget said:


> With Adam Jones from The Baltimore Orioles


That damn tobacco chewing. :no:


Speaking of his mannerisms, I've noticed that ever since he's been called up, he's successfully been able to suppress his short bus movements when he runs the ropes. Before WWE, he would just spread his hand out while doing so and look like a oaf.

Why I notice unimportant quirks in wrestlers, I don't know.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

That ain't Adam Jones, that's Tony Allen from the Memphis Grizzlies. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Amber B said:


> That damn tobacco chewing. :no:
> 
> 
> Speaking of his mannerisms, I've noticed that ever since he's been called up, he's successfully been able to suppress his short bus movements when he runs the ropes. Before WWE, he would just spread his hand out while doing so and look like a oaf.
> 
> Why I notice unimportant quirks in wrestlers, I don't know.


I've noticed that as well. He's rapid fast when he runs the ropes, as if he weighs AJ's size lmao. I'd expect her to be able to do it that fast instead of him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Very nice match from them at Main Event. Could've been a bit longer though. 

As for saying that Ambrose should be the one breaking the streak, I don't think so. There are other ways to get over than beating the Deadman at Mania.

I might be in the minority here when i say this but why the rush of pushing them towards the World Titles? I think they should just stick to teaming up and maybe going after Tag titles and IC/US title, but no Money in the Banks, Royal Rumble wins or World titles or anything like that. At least not for the time being. I mean Roman is still a rookie and I'd like him to get the most out of his work with Ambrose and Rollins. 
There's been too many guys lately that have been pushed to main event when they weren't ready (ADR, Sheamus, Swagger and maybe even Punk earlier in his career) that I don't want the same thing happening to these guys.

Also I think the Shield needs a longterm legit face team to battle against. Kinda like the Von Erich's had the Freebirds.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Amber B said:


> That damn tobacco chewing. :no:
> 
> 
> Speaking of his mannerisms, I've noticed that ever since he's been called up, he's successfully been able to suppress his short bus movements when he runs the ropes. Before WWE, he would just spread his hand out while doing so and look like a oaf.
> 
> Why I notice unimportant quirks in wrestlers, I don't know.


How can you tell he's chewing tobacco in that picture? I can never tell. :lol


----------



## TankOfRate

This shifty motherfucker really is the best. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Itami

NXT was awesome. :bateman The gif potential is too much. 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> This shifty motherfucker really is the best. :lmao :lmao


The first pic where Ambrose pops up has me dying! :lol



Itami said:


> Shield match on ME was a joy to watch. Especially the beginning with Ambrose getting pissed and later after power-bombing Clay. : Gonna watch NXT real soon. I forgot how much Shield we got this week... complaining about them not getting that much screentime on Raw and all.
> 
> btw asenath i got somethin for u gurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


They chew in unison! I can't! :lmao:lmao



Itami said:


> NXT was awesome. :bateman The gif potential is too much. 8*D


Look at how you're making me go and watch NXT for the first time ever.


----------



## iamnotanugget

CHIcagoMade said:


> That ain't Adam Jones, that's Tony Allen from the Memphis Grizzlies. :lol


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at how you're making me go and watch NXT for the first time ever.


First time ever?! U realize you've missed a bunch of episodes involving Shield, right?

That ain't right girl. _(Regal vs Ohno was pretty awesome too.)_


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...m_Titles_Will_Taker_or_HHH_Join_the_Feud.html



> - While Triple H and The Undertaker appeared in segments with Kane and Daniel Bryan against The Shield at this week's WWE TV tapings, word is that neither man will be working the feud right now.
> 
> The current plan is for Kane and Daniel Bryan to defend the WWE Tag Team Titles against two members of The Shield, likely at the Extreme Rules pay-per-view. It's expected this is where Kane and Bryan will drop the titles.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> btw asenath i got somethin for u gurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


You have heard me on my STOP CHEWING GUM ON TELEVISION tirades, haven't you?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> First time ever?! U realize you've missed a bunch of episodes involving Shield, right?
> 
> That ain't right girl. _(Regal vs Ohno was pretty awesome too.)_


Hey in my defense (even though it's a poor one) I don't even know what channel it shows on, and most likely I don't even get it in my country. I pay for premium cable just to get USA and Syfy so that I could get my weekly dose of wrestling. The rest of the week my tv is usually off.


----------



## Itami

I don't get them either, just watch them online.

You can watch what you've missed here: http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet/videos

(latest NXT episode is not added yet though, but will probably soon.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> I don't get them either, just watch them online.
> 
> You can watch what you've missed here: http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet/videos
> 
> (latest NXT episode is not added yet though, but will probably soon.)


Thanks! Will watch when I get home from work.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

I think this would be a great way to put over three guys of the future and would be something that hasn't been done before. It would be great if over the next year The Shield slowly win every title in the WWE. This way they would all get put over and make them look a serious force.

Maybe have them defend all the titles at Wrestlemania or have them start to show cracks with a power struggle and begin an inwards feud with them eventually.

It would also be a great way for the WWE to unify the WWE and WHC championship. Also all titles been held by them would massively put over all the championship with them being such a major focus on the show.

Even if not all of them they could hold several of the titles.

A Tripple Threat match between each member of The Shield for the WHC or WWE champion would be great.


The only thing that can stop The Shield is the The Shield.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

Amrbose - IC and Divas title

Reigns - Tag title and US title

Rollins - Tag titles and NXT title

I don't think it would be smart to put either of the World titles on them though, not yet.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SubZero3:16 said:


> Thanks! Will watch when I get home from work.


You'll want to catch up fast. Last night was pretty good if you like the Shield and in the coming weeks they'll have quite the story.


----------



## kidzeen

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

Rollins and Ambrose - Tag team champs.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Amrbose - IC and Divas title
> 
> Reigns - Tag title and US title
> 
> Rollins - Tag titles and NXT title
> 
> I don't think it would be smart to put either of the World titles on them though, not yet.


But it would be smart to give one the Divas title.:cheer:cool2


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

Dean Ambrose:WHC
Seth Rollins:IC Title and US Title
Roman Reigns:WWE Championship

They defend the Tag Titles with Freebird Rules


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

No, just the tag titles for now when they break up they can send Seth and Ambrose after the IC/US title and Roman for the World Title since he's going to be the guy Vince gets be hide first.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

Look, all these fantastic dreams about the Shield holding all the titles etc are a little premature. 

Think about it, how long did it take Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler to get WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT runs? They havent even got to WWE title level yet.

I think its going to be at least 1 or 2 years until anyone from the Shield holds anything other than midcard or tag titles.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

doesn't sound too bad but i'd rather it be
Ambrose,WWE Champ
Rollins,IC Champ
Reigns,US Champ
Free bird rules,Tag titles


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

not any world titles but they should have some tag team reigns


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

As a group they should hold the tag titles in freebird rule.

Ambrose with the IC title
Rollins with the US title
Reigns with the WHC title.

Most people would say "aww but Ambrose is duh best!". Exactly, he doesn't need the WHC, someone like Reigns does.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

No that would be very repetitive. I guess Ambrose the fan favourite will somehow get every title with the support he has


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*



The Man in Black said:


> Look, all these fantastic dreams about the Shield holding all the titles etc are a little premature.
> 
> Think about it, how long did it take Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler to get WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT runs? They havent even got to WWE title level yet.
> 
> I think its going to be at least 1 or 2 years until anyone from the Shield holds anything other than midcard or tag titles.


However The Shield have been given a much bigger push. Beating the likes of Cena and Orton.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*

Ive said before, this should culminate at WrestleMania 30 with a triple threat for the World Title, its the perfect way to get them all over by the time they break up.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Would you like to see The Shield slowly win and hold every championship?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No that would be very repetitive. I guess Ambrose the fan favourite will somehow get every title with the support he has


How in the name of fuck would it be repetitive? You are easily the most retarded person I have _*ever* _encountered on the internet.



doinktheclowns said:


> However The Shield have been given a much bigger push. Beating the likes of Cena and Orton.


True, but not individually. When one of them on their own goes over a big name then yes maybe that is a sign of a bigger push.


----------



## SubZero3:16

lol, okay! I will definitely watch it. Is this what peer pressure is? :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

BaBy FireFly said:


> I am trying to find the video of two things...the one where he licked his hand and when he was mox throwing himself into walls.





Spoiler: Vids



13:00

:bateman














Loved Ambrose on Main Event. 
Rollins jumping on the ropes before the match was hilarious. :lmao

Downloading NXT right now!!! :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just a lil' something I found from the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread:










As a South Park fan, I cannot help but love this. :


----------



## Nattie7

Summerslam I predict another member to join, they need to do it a little bit like the Aces and Eights, the bully double cross etc worked well.
I thought it would be Randy at WM, still might be him at SS lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Vids
> 
> 
> 
> 13:00
> 
> :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Ambrose on Main Event.
> Rollins jumping on the ropes before the match was hilarious. :lmao
> 
> Downloading NXT right now!!! :mark:


THANK YOU!!!! btw would you by chance know where I can find the explicit mox violence videos? I cant find those anywhere! 

Lol at south park pic haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Shield vs. Evolution at WM30. Book it Vince!


----------



## Amber B

iamnotanugget said:


> How can you tell he's chewing tobacco in that picture? I can never tell. :lol


Tobacco chewers tuck it in their chin.



TankOfRate said:


> This shifty motherfucker really is the best. :lmao :lmao


Pepper spray. I'm telling you.



Nattie7 said:


> Summerslam I predict another member to join, they need to do it a little bit like the Aces and Eights, the bully double cross etc worked well.
> I thought it would be Randy at WM, still might be him at SS lol


Adding any new member would only fuck up the dynamic, slow them down and it would mean they lack strength or aren't a threat which is not how they're being portrayed.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Nattie7 said:


> Summerslam I predict another member to join, they need to do it a little bit like the Aces and Eights, the bully double cross etc worked well.
> I thought it would be Randy at WM, still might be him at SS lol


Nope


----------



## The Gorgeous One

What is shield's gimmick now? I know at one point they were supposedly against injustice, then they were supposedly mercenaries paid for by Paul Heyman, what are they now? Are they an invading force? If so why do they have their own theme music? If not, why do they come through the crowd?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Adding any new member would only fuck up the dynamic, slow them down and it would mean they lack strength or aren't a threat which is not how they're being portrayed.


I agree. I don't know why people keep wanting to add members to The Shield. What is so great about them is how great the three person dynamic is. These guys have great chemistry together in ring and when cutting promos. Plus they hang out together outside of the ring, They do come across as being in solidarity unlike most of the current WWE teams who just come across as random people thrown together for the sake of it. Adding a fourth member would just throw the whole dynamic of the group off.


----------



## TankOfRate

They don't need new members. They need direction. 



Amber B said:


> Pepper spray. I'm telling you.


Still would, though. Unconditionally, unashamedly etc etc etc


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Ambrose finisher*

First off, cool Shield match on Main Event last night, and FYI to those who aren't up on NXT they wrestled a match on this week's episode, and Rollins will be in a singles match on next week's.

What I am really wondering about is what kind of finisher is Dean Ambrose going to use? What do you guys think would be good for him?

Reigns obviously has the spear. Rollins has finished matches with a diving knee strike and in the NXT match uses a Shiranui (Sliced Bread #2 without the rope run). As a unit they have the Triple Powerbomb (although FWIW wouldn't it be even cooler if Ambrose and Rollins went down with the victim driving him to the mat as he is thrown down?)

Nothing for Ambrose though yet...in fact the only move I think I've seen him do is a DDT! Let the man shine in the ring!

My suggestions: I liked him using Regal's Knee Trembler, although now that Rollins is doing the knee thing that's too much knee. Sheamus is using his FCW finisher Midnight Special (White Noise). Looking at his indie finishers, the One Hitter could work (it's like a suplex lift into a DDT, similar to Edge's implant one). Submission finisher maybe? Regal Stretch like in FCW, or even better, a crossface chicken wing?


----------



## Aficionado

papercuts_hurt said:


> First off, cool Shield match on Main Event last night, and FYI to those who aren't up on NXT they wrestled a match on this week's episode, and Rollins will be in a singles match on next week's.
> 
> What I am really wondering about is what kind of finisher is Dean Ambrose going to use? What do you guys think would be good for him?
> 
> Reigns obviously has the spear. Rollins has finished matches with a diving knee strike and in the NXT match uses a Shiranui (Sliced Bread #2 without the rope run). As a unit they have the Triple Powerbomb (although FWIW wouldn't it be even cooler if Ambrose and Rollins went down with the victim driving him to the mat as he is thrown down?)
> 
> Nothing for Ambrose though yet...in fact the only move I think I've seen him do is a DDT! Let the man shine in the ring!
> 
> My suggestions: I liked him using Regal's Knee Trembler, although now that Rollins is doing the knee thing that's too much knee. Sheamus is using his FCW finisher Midnight Special (White Noise). Looking at his indie finishers, the One Hitter could work (it's like a suplex lift into a DDT, similar to Edge's implant one). Submission finisher maybe? Regal Stretch like in FCW, or even better, a crossface chicken wing?


I've always thought Ambrose had a little 1994 Bob Backlund in him. Plus the Chickenwing hasn't been used since Syxx (X-Pac) used it in WCW dubbing it the Buzzkiller so it will appear somewhat fresh to a good chunk of the audience. Perfect submission finish for his character, if you ask me.

As for an impact finish, I would just start pushing his version of the DDT since he makes it look less like the transitional move it's become. The One-Hitter is most likey unusable in today's WWE.

Who knows? Maybe he has something new up his sleeve?


----------



## Bushmaster

Ambrose's finisher is him taking his shirt off and have a stampede of girls trample his opponents.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Soupman Prime said:


> Ambrose's finisher is him taking his shirt off and have a stampede of girls trample his opponents.


LMFAO!!!! I can picture this!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Soupman Prime said:


> Ambrose's finisher is him taking his shirt off and have a stampede of girls trample his opponents.


Wrestlemania flashbacks...










Don't even make jokes about that.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> Ambrose's finisher is him taking his shirt off and have a stampede of girls trample his opponents.


And that gets repped.

Sweet memories, highlight of that shit PPV.


----------



## Dallas

I love the idea of him using the Rings of Saturn as a submission finisher. Rings of Ambrose :ambrose


----------



## BaBy FireFly

We got a shirt being ripped off tease at EC and then ambrose licked his hand lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

he used to use the glam slam too, officially called the Elevated double chickenwing wheelbarrow facebuster....catchy...if beth doesn't come back he could use it...


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Why do I have to see Rollins take on Graves again? The first match was mediocre. Give Ambrose a chance, or hell, it's NXT and developmental, so give Reigns a chance to show his quality. Why are they making their best wrestler wrestle more and more when clearly the other two need the experience? 

NXT promo was routine, Graves made the segment really. Lumberjack match too. That should make it interesting. 

Rollins should stop using Skywalker. Jesus, Ultimo Dragon shed a tear in rage. He makes it obvious that his opponent is doing all the work for him. He should switch back to Blackout. Actually, all of his FCW finishers sucked, but Blackout actually looks like it would hurt in any case. Superkick would be fine with me too, but Ziggler might start using it again.

Reigns, you have muscles, use them! You can do suplexes and slams as well. Enough with the punches and the headbutts!


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Eddie Ray said:


> he used to use the glam slam too, officially called the Elevated double chickenwing wheelbarrow facebuster....catchy...if beth doesn't come back he could use it...


Yeah that was one of his indie finishers too right? I think that's a cool move, do you think he could convincingly do it to significantly bigger wrestlers though?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DallasClark said:


> I love the idea of him using the Rings of Saturn as a submission finisher. Rings of Ambrose :ambrose


Crossface Chickenwing would be better. Backlund was crazy before Ambrose, so it would be cool to see another nutjob pull it out.


----------



## DA

Just after watching their matches on NXT and Main Event. :ambrose

I don't think they have had a match yet that I haven't enjoyed.


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :





Spoiler: Vids



Dat freakout at 12:50 :mark: He needs to do more of that. I saw him do that alot on FCW.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just watched Main Event and NXT. One question: Why isn't The Shield wrestling like this on the main flagship shows? Because unless a person tunes into a PPV, we never get to see them in a match longer than five minutes.


----------



## MoneyInc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVKIelxvb8w

CM Punk vs Amrbose 2011 FCW


----------



## MoneyInc

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just watched Main Event and NXT. One question: Why isn't The Shield wrestling like this on the main flagship shows? Because unless a person tunes into a PPV, we never get to see them in a match longer than five minutes.


WWE is taking their time with them on the main shows for obvious reasons of building suspense. Something that wrestler's like the SHIELD benefit greatly from. Everybody wants to see them so bad, so when they wrestle, it is special. It is so early in their run, give it time. Give it time.


----------



## Eddie Ray

papercuts_hurt said:


> Yeah that was one of his indie finishers too right? I think that's a cool move, do you think he could convincingly do it to significantly bigger wrestlers though?


thats where his submission comes in handy, same as punk uses the anaconda vice for bigger men instead of the GTS


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoneyInc said:


> WWE is taking their time with them on the main shows for obvious reasons of building suspense. Something that wrestler's like the SHIELD benefit greatly from. Everybody wants to see them so bad, so when they wrestle, it is special. It is so early in their run, give it time. Give it time.


I understand building suspense but they have been on my tv since last November. It has been six months, we need a bit more than them telling us that justice will be served and coming out to circle a ring. I'm not saying to throw them into a match in every Raw and Smackdown but at least a ten minute match in a non PPV once a month isn't asking too much. Or at least give us them cutting a promo against another superstar. Just something new!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*I expect them to start gradually having singles matches in the next few months. Just because they are a team doesn't mean they have to have only tag matches.*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Hopefully their feud with Hell No is not just a one PPV thing. Matches could be good.


----------



## TankOfRate

More for the Ambrollins wank-bank:



















MFEO. And people are already planning their break-up???? Crazy as shit.

I liked what they did on NXT this week, with Rollins and Graves being a thing on its own with Rollins telling his boys that he's got this, giving them the night off etc. Once they eventually start easing into more solo competition, it'll be nice for it to go like that. Have them still be affiliated, but able to have their own motivations and stuff going on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I just love how comfortable they look around each other. This is what sells them as a team better than any other out there.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just love how comfortable they look around each other. This is what sells them as a team better than any other out there.


I just love how well Dean fills out that attire.


----------



## Overgiver

You tellin me they the best trio? Bah! They click better than 3mb? Bah! 3MB could destroy shield.

At first Slater by him self was good...then i saw the use of the long haired white dude...name? Then they added the oil...Jindermahal...he makes it all go and makes perfect sense to add to a rock band. Turbine and all...if only iron sheik was still around.

3MB < Shield...ADL WHAT?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Power to the people!


----------



## Itami

Best parts of NXT 



















And Ambrose scaring the fuck out of the guy giving him the mic. (the camera guy too) : : :


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Best parts of NXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ambrose scaring the fuck out of the guy giving him the mic. (the camera guy too) : : :


I personally liked the part where he did his little dance in the background when Seth was talking. I want a gif of that, lol.


----------



## XFace

Reigns spears look like they seriously fucking hurt.


----------



## rbhayek

Man I wanna meet Ambrose and tell him he does a great job playing a sociopath.


----------



## The Ice King

Where do you guys usually watch NXT?


----------



## Banjo

I can't wait until this group breaks up. Roman Reigns is clearly going to be the next big superstar in WWE. I say he main events WrestleMania within three years


----------



## Stroker Ace

Human Nature said:


> Where do you guys usually watch NXT?


Dailymotion usually has the episodes up the next day. Hulu as well.

Those are the only ones I know of.


----------



## Asenath

I watch Main Event and NXT on Hulu. The Hulu player doesn't handle too much fast forwarding, but those shows are short enough to not need much.


----------



## Itami

Shield promo + 3MB encounter on SD was awesome :

This has to be the best week of wrestling for me~


----------



## Eulonzo

rbhayek said:


> Man I wanna meet Ambrose and tell him he does a great job playing a sociopath.


I hear he's a really nice and cool dude in real life. I'd kill to meet that guy. I'd :mark: out if I ever saw him IRL.


----------



## NeyNey

It's so beautiful to wake up, check this thread and the first thing you see are Ambrose gifs. 

My weekend starts now, gonna buy some food 'n' stuff and watch NXT and SD after. 
Wanna soak in everything Ambrose does.


----------



## Itami

he's so perf


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


> he's so perf


LOL and this is the last image I see before I go to bed...no complaints hahaha. Was this on nxt? I love his random freak outs or tounge action lol.


When I met him, he was super friendly/laid back.


----------



## blandy85

Dean AmGOAT


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> he's so perf












_Oh goooooooohohohohooooooooooooooooooooooooood........._:jcole... :kobe7 

OK I WATCH NXT NOW


----------



## Itami

All these gifs...











BaBy FireFly, yes it's from nxt... I swear the dude's crazier there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean just has this ridiculous psychotic sex appeal...arghhh

When he asked for the mic on NXT I was like what is he doing? Why can't he keep his tongue in his mouth? It's so distracting


----------



## Interceptor88

*So... what's the point of the Shield?*

One thing is hateable about WWE is the lack of direction and purpose in their stables. I remember Nexus; when they debuted they were striking, the hottest thing in business but then time passed and there was a point when the only thing they did was randomly attacking wrestlers. I can imagine perfectly:

Generic booker: Sir, the Nexus are losing steam, we need something to freshen them up. 

McMahon: Okay... Let the Nexus attack the Undertaker on the PPV and then on Raw Barrett go out there and say there are a bigger picture. Knowing the Nexus has a purpose and a ultimate goal will create excitement. 

Generic booker: Brilliant! And what's the bigger picture? 

McMahon: Who the hell cares? 

The Shield is the same. It was very exciting and intriguing seeing them debut in paramilitary clothes, attack WWE wrestlers and talk about injustice etc. But really, what does the Shield want right now? Why do they attack another wrestlers randomly? What's their goal? What has to do assaulting wrestlers with justice? Because seriously my interest in them is fading.


----------



## truk83

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

I have been asking this question for some time now. I like what these three men have to offer as individuals, but this group never made sense to me. People just think they are cool because wrestling is that bad right now. They haven't done anything out of the ordinary, or anything fresh since they have come in. Honestly they don't have a point, and never have.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

IT HAS DEAN AMBROSE AND SETH ROLLINS THEREFORE IT DOESN'T MATTER IF IT HAS A POINT OR NOT, IT'S AWESOME! :vince3


----------



## Asenath

How did I get here, and where are my underwear?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

I've been asking this question too. At first it was exciting to see some fresh faces make an impact, but now it's just feeling aimless and stale. There's no connection behind anything they do. I assumed at first they were a group of hired men who would be paid by someone to do someone else's dirty work, but apparently not anymore.


----------



## Wig Splitter

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

They are the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe.


----------



## truk83

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

Honestly I always felt like they used the wrong guys for this SWAT looking trio. Ideally if I had to go back, and think of a group of men perfect for this role it would have to be these three men. Ryback, Big E Langston, and Connor O' Brian.


----------



## kazoo

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

The WWE pg era's N.W.O


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

To be the hounds of Justice.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*



Ruckus said:


> I've been asking this question too. At first it was exciting to see some fresh faces make an impact, but now it's just feeling aimless and stale. *There's no connection behind anything they do.* I assumed at first they were a group of hired men who would be paid by someone to do someone else's dirty work, but apparently not anymore.


That's what I think too. They are just like "Well, we are heels so we should assault babyfaces here and there for no reason". It's sad because at first it seemed like WWE had a background and purpose for them. 

Truth is WWE cannot create deep or meaningful stories anymore. The only stories and feuds that can work are the boring and cliché "Im better than you/No, I'm the better man./Let's fight". Whenever they try something more elaborate it's a failure because A) They just end distorting it, or B) At one point they even don't know how to continue.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Eddie Ray said:


> he used to use the glam slam too, officially called the Elevated double chickenwing wheelbarrow facebuster....catchy...if beth doesn't come back he could use it...


It's a jobber finisher and it reeks of the indies. I can imagine some guy called 'Mondo Karnage' in his jogging bottoms and tribal tattoos unleashing that doozie after a whole match worth of ill-timed flips.

Ambrose needs to use the running knee as a finisher.
To mix it up, he should occasionally put the opponent in the Tree of Woe before he does it - dancing around like a loon as they try in vain to untangle themselves before he smashes their head in.

Any finisher he has needs to focus on his character and give you time to read his expression.
Mankind had it, he squealed like a pig when he used to put on the claw in 1996.
Waylon Mercy had it, they always mentioned how his eyes would start bugging out when he put on the sleeper.

Characters like Ambrose need a finisher which accentuates their gimmick.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

As long as they are entertaining,I don't care


----------



## 1nation

*Sheild attacks Punk*

i get a feeling shield will attack Punk next week and "injure" him.

a) puts more heat on shield
b) they disclose they were with punk but nowon they'll do their own thing.
c) punk takes time off
d) shield actually gets to do something beside beat people randomly. they now go for mid card title and tag team.
e) sets up for possible face turn when punk returns.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> As long as they are entertaining,I don't care


 Then, what entertaining things do you think they have done lately?


----------



## yeahwhatokay

*Re: Shiled attacks Punk*

they need to win the tag titles


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

^I have not found them boring at all


----------



## TheRockSays....

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

Just another pointless team to replace the Nexus and all before them. Its beginning to become a pre-requisite on Raw.


----------



## RyanJohnWood

Seriously, what is the point of most wrestlers right now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## buriedcompass

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

typical whiny wrestling fan. can't you ever let anything play out? hopefully it will result with three big singles stars.


give us ambrose!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

The Shield is a group of mercenaries that attack the wrestlers in the WWE that I personally find annoying. Apparently they can read my mind, and I am somehow controlling them even as we speak.

I got dem powers.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: So... what's the point of the Shield?*

I mean, that's WWE booking for you. Stephanie and her team very rarely, and I do mean rarely, know what to do with you once the initial idea they have starts to wear off. Once that happens, you are fucked.

These 3 should be viable singles wrestlers and champions at some point. But do any of you trust her and her team to make that happen successfully? Hell no. I certainly don't.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Why are The Shield heels?*

This is what annoyed me about this stable, is that this whole Injustice was only pointed at the faces and made them a typical 'Heel stable' which made the whole injustice crap aload of bullshit. Atleast with Nexus you had them attacking faces such as John Cena, Randy Orton but you also had them attack the heels at the time such as Sheamus/Jericho/Edge. 

But The Shield should never have been categorised as heels. Sure there allignment may be more on the heelish side but why is the whole injustice directed just towards the good guys and that there is no injustice on the bad side? 

It makes them one dimensional as a stable and that they cant further expand the storyline. It would be interesting to see unlikely and dynamic duo's have to work together against The Shield. But instead we are given Ryback/Cena/Sheamus/Orton all going against The Shield and thats basically it. A stable like that should not favour one complete side and instead just inflict a whole carnage on them both. Then again :flip Logic!


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*

Yeah, if only during build up to Wrestlemania they could have attacked a heel like, say, the Big Show or someone it lead to an unlikely team up at Wrestlemania? That would've been great.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*

Would be cool if The Shield was more of a smark group and what they did was fight the "injustice" that the company places upon those that smarks favor along with beating the crap out of guys smarks hate.

The crowd response would be interesting.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*



Davion McCool said:


> Yeah, if only during build up to Wrestlemania they could have attacked a heel like, say, the Big Show or someone it lead to an unlikely team up at Wrestlemania? That would've been great.


Do not try and be smart with me, this was obvious a face turn for them up-coming weeks and now that hes gone back full-fledge heel, they wont go anywhere near him. And beside one person on the villian side who gets attacked does not make up for all the babyface side that got attacked.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*



LPPrince said:


> Would be cool if The Shield was more of a smark group and what they did was fight the "injustice" that the company places upon those that smarks favor along with beating the crap out of guys smarks hate.


Justice for the IWC!!!!!!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*



LPPrince said:


> Would be cool if The Shield was more of a smark group and what they did was fight the "injustice" that the company places upon those that smarks favor along with beating the crap out of guys smarks hate.
> 
> The crowd response would be interesting.


Isn't that what they're actually doing? (except maybe Kane and Bryan)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why are The Shield heels?*



LPPrince said:


> Would be cool if The Shield was more of a smark group and what they did was fight the "injustice" that the company places upon those that smarks favor along with beating the crap out of guys smarks hate.
> 
> The crowd response would be interesting.


They pretty much are a Smark group lol. Outside of Bryan and Jericho, all they have attacked so far are mark favourites.


----------



## Overgiver

I agree...they shskuld fight any injustice in wwe. Not just Face injustice.

Go after taker for the streak. Injustice
And 
Go after lesnar/Jericho/rock for part timer injustice.
And go after punk or ziggler for constantly cheating.

That would be awesome.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Just hit me that it has been Shield week. No wonder I've been in such a good mood.

Mania, Raw, Main Event, NXT and SD?

:bateman


----------



## Itami

Not only has it been a Shield week, but it has been a _great_ Shield week. 

I don't mind Shield's direction (or lack thereof) as much as some people knowing that WWE would ruin it if they made it bigger than what it is. They took a risk with Nexus but didn't bother to go through with it. In the end, Cena prevails and that's what it is. The simpler it is, the better. This could be a slow build anyway, which is good if they actually decide to go all the way with them. Not having a reason for attacking some wrestlers is also fine by me as they're heels and they're supposed to lie and not make sense. Only thing I'd like is some character development. Wish I knew why they formed... why two rivals are all of the sudden having a bromance, do the really work all by themselves or not etc etc


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Not only has it been a Shield week, but it has been a _great_ Shield week.
> 
> I don't mind Shield's direction (or lack thereof) as much as some people knowing that WWE would ruin it if they made it bigger than what it is. They took a risk with Nexus but didn't bother to go through with it. In the end, Cena prevails and that's what it is. The simpler it is, the better. This could be a slow build anyway, which is good if they actually decide to go all the way with them. Not having a reason for attacking some wrestlers is also fine by me as they're heels and they're supposed to lie and not make sense. Only thing I'd like is some character development. *Wish I knew why they formed... why two rivals are all of the sudden having a bromance,* do the really work all by themselves or not etc etc


Read a fanfic :


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Not only has it been a Shield week, but it has been a _great_ Shield week.
> 
> I don't mind Shield's direction (or lack thereof) as much as some people knowing that WWE would ruin it if they made it bigger than what it is. They took a risk with Nexus but didn't bother to go through with it. In the end, Cena prevails and that's what it is. The simpler it is, the better. This could be a slow build anyway, which is good if they actually decide to go all the way with them. Not having a reason for attacking some wrestlers is also fine by me as they're heels and they're supposed to lie and not make sense. Only thing I'd like is some character development. Wish I knew why they formed... why two rivals are all of the sudden having a bromance, do the really work all by themselves or not etc etc


Agreed, I don't mind their current direction because they're having good matches, they're winning, the gimmick is something intriguing that can go in many different directions and it's one of those storylines that you can actually hold off on and wait for a big reveal (like Aces and 8s in TNA)

I'm just glad they're not getting fed to anyone in particular nor are they losing. Their story is still continuing it's just that individually we need to be able to separate them and make each of them prominent, not just as a unit, but solo too. This is why we need singles matches, show us how their styles are different from each other, their personalities and how they handle certain situations.

Damn it, it ain't rocket science. And I know these guys are realizing this which is why Dean makes himself stand out more with little details and Seth with his wrestling, Roman too.


----------



## Fandango716

The Shield is so boring to watch

3 grown men running around in bullet proof vests that can't fight alone


----------



## SubZero3:16

Fandango716 said:


> The Shield is so boring to watch
> 
> 3 grown men running around in bullet proof vests that can't fight alone


Haters...


----------



## DA

Fandango716 said:


> The Shield is so boring to watch
> 
> 3 grown men running around in bullet proof vests that can't fight alone


unk2


----------



## THANOS

Fandango716 said:


> The Shield is so boring to watch
> 
> 3 grown men running around in bullet proof vests that can't fight alone


Fandango is so boring to watch

3 grown women running around in bullet proof dresses at wrestlemania that can fight better than him.

EDIT: unk2 See how easy it is to be trivial.


----------



## kingshark

Why are people so high on Dean Ambrose? I find him almost cringe-worthy to listen to on the mic.


----------



## NeyNey

Nxt...

Rollins was awesome.
Ambrose. :bateman
You guys are so right, it is so Shield week.


----------



## Stroker Ace

kingshark said:


> Why are people so high on Dean Ambrose? I find him almost cringe-worthy to listen to on the mic.


We just are.

Ambrose is just one of those wrestlers that you either like or you don't. He's 100% into his character and intense about it, so there is no happy medium.

If you don't like him so what, that's why there's three of them. Maybe the others peak your interest.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Nxt...
> 
> Rollins was awesome.
> Ambrose. :bateman
> You guys are so right, it is so Shield week.


Is there a link to this weeks nxt? You have to pay with hulu.

In control panel it shows my sig but when I post it doesnt show up...why is that?


----------



## Stroker Ace

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is there a link to this weeks nxt? You have to pay with hulu.
> 
> In control panel it shows my sig but when I post it doesnt show up...why is that?


Use dailymotion, type in nxt 4 10 13


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> Fandango is so boring to watch
> 
> 3 grown women running around in bullet proof dresses at wrestlemania that can fight better than him.
> 
> EDIT: unk2


hey hey now! Don't bring Fandango into this...


----------



## Eddie Ray

also I love how we no sell haters in this thread, its funny stuff


----------



## Tony Tornado

THANOS said:


> Fandango is so boring to watch
> 
> 3 grown women running around in bullet proof dresses at wrestlemania that can fight better than him.
> 
> EDIT: unk2


How mature, insulting the wrestler he likes instead of explaining logically why you don't agree with him.



kingshark said:


> Why are people so high on Dean Ambrose? I find him almost cringe-worthy to listen to on the mic.


He's undubitably one of the best promos around. His promos are raw, intense and meaningful. His character is believable and the way he commits to it is outstanding. He has that menacing aura about him that many people try but few are actually capable of conveying. I don't see what's cringe-worthy about him or anything he does and neither does anyone else so the fault is most likely on your end.


----------



## NeyNey

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is there a link to this weeks nxt? You have to pay with hulu.


I think someone wrote you before that GOAT site has all Shield related clips on their site. 
Just go there. :cheer

If you wanna see the full episode -> go here <-

Nxt on Dailymotion was deleted fast last weeks so I don't know if it's still up. :/


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thank you so much neyney and idogbea!


----------



## Amber B

Tony Tornado said:


> I don't see what's cringe-worthy about him or anything he does and *neither does anyone else *so the fault is most likely on your end.


Eh, that isn't true. Many people can't stand him and his style which is understandable. He's always been extra. Actually, he's the definition of extra.



kingshark said:


> Why are people so high on Dean Ambrose? I find him almost cringe-worthy to listen to on the mic.



When I first saw Moxley, I just couldn't give even one damn about him and thought he was just an annoying, goofy weirdo fuck. Then I started paying attention to/noticing how obvious it was that he was studying classic ECW promos as far as locations and story goes and he slowly grew on me. His style was so ECW and I'm such an ECW stan that I had to give him props.
Ambrose is just a tiny, suppressed taste of what he can actually do but his backstage promo on Regal in FCW where he talks about how everything in his life was taken away from him gave me some reassurance that it can resurface one day.

His promos aren't the typical "Grr you suck. I hate you and I'm gonna kick your ass." Homeboy will tell a story about his past and relate that bitch to whoever he's feuding with perfectly.


----------



## THANOS

Tony Tornado said:


> How mature, insulting the wrestler he likes instead of explaining logically why you don't agree with him.


Its been done to death already so there's no need to say it again, especially considering he won't even respond to it if I do. I actually like Fandango but I can say something just as trivial as what he said to make an example.



> He's undubitably one of the best promos around. His promos are raw, intense and meaningful. His character is believable and the way he commits to it is outstanding. He has that menacing aura about him that many people try but few are actually capable of conveying. I don't see what's cringe-worthy about him or anything he does and neither does anyone else so the fault is most likely on your end.


I agree with this.


----------



## Hawksea

kingshark said:


> Why are people so high on Dean Ambrose? I find him almost cringe-worthy to listen to on the mic.


Agree. It's like everytime they give him the mic he's having a stage freight. When he starts talking, I actually start to feel sorry for him, I'm always like, "Just give it to Seth or Reigns already!". Dude's obviously having a hard time speaking in front of a 20,000 live audience.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> When I first saw Moxley, I just couldn't give even one damn about him and thought he was just an annoying, goofy weirdo fuck. Then I started paying attention to/noticing how obvious it was that he was studying classic ECW promos as far as locations and story goes and he slowly grew on me. His style was so ECW and I'm such an ECW stan that I had to give him props.
> Ambrose is just a tiny, suppressed taste of what he can actually do but his backstage promo on Regal in FCW where he talks about how everything in his life was taken away from him gave me some reassurance that it can resurface one day.
> 
> His promos aren't the typical "Grr you suck. I hate you and I'm gonna kick your ass." Homeboy will tell a story about his past and relate that bitch to whoever he's feuding with perfectly.


Perfectly said!!!!  Thats why I love him! I study a lot of his stuff for my own promos and etc!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tabish.f16

Amber B said:


> His promos aren't the typical "Grr you suck. I hate you and I'm gonna kick your ass." Homeboy will tell a story about his past and relate that bitch to whoever he's feuding with perfectly.


Exactly this. The common trend for low mic skills ass monkeys that WWE pedals as wrestlers is go in the ring, scream a lot, cheap pop, i will kick your arse, cheap pop, end with a screaming message, do your sig hand gesture/climb the top rope, exit. (CENA, SHEAMUS, ORTON are few examples)

With Ambrose, you get almost a poetic way of dealing with feuds. I will go as far as to say he is the voice of the Sheild.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Hawksea said:


> Agree. It's like everytime they give him the mic he's having a stage freight. When he starts talking, I actually start to feel sorry for him, I'm always like, "Just give it to Seth or Reigns already!". Dude's obviously having a hard time speaking in front of a 20,000 live audience.


Ambrose has more experience speaking in front of live audiences than the whole midcard combined. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Asenath

tabish.f16 said:


> With Ambrose, you get almost a poetic way of dealing with feuds.


Just so. You actually believe he is _furious_ on a deep and personal level with the object of his revilement. (See: Ambrose v. Regal.)


----------



## Hawksea

MrSmallPackage said:


> Ambrose has more experience speaking in front of live audiences than the whole midcard combined. Your argument is invalid.


Big difference between 20,000 live arena crowd and 50 high school gym audience. It's not the same experience.


----------



## THANOS

Hawksea said:


> Big difference between 20,000 live arena crowd and 50 high school gym audience. It's not the same experience.


Of course it is, and it was more like 1000 people. CM Punk's mic delivery in front of a live crowd hasn't gotten worse since his ROH days eventhough he's in front of a greater audience every week so why should anyone else's?


----------



## NathWFC

After all the pre-debut dick sucking of Ambrose, he is yet to do anything to impress. I'm still to see these supposed incredible mic skills.

Reigns will be the only one of the group to become a consistent main eventer.


----------



## THANOS

NathWFC said:


> After all the pre-debut dick sucking of Ambrose, he is yet to do anything to impress. I'm still to see these incredible mic skills.
> 
> Reigns will be the only one of the group to become a consistent main eventer.


He has yet to impress? What are you watching? Its obviously not the same thing all of us are. He's been the standout in 90%, if not all, of their promos, both backstage and in ring! If you're going to tell me the promo he cut inring before facing cena & company at elimination chamber wasn't incredible then you're just blindly hating.


----------



## BJ_Isotope

Ambrose has been very impressive. They all have. That guy is lost.


----------



## Stroker Ace

NathWFC said:


> After all the pre-debut dick sucking of Ambrose, he is yet to do anything to impress. I'm still to see these supposed incredible mic skills.
> 
> Reigns will be the only one of the group to become a consistent main eventer.


He hasn't done anything to impress *you* and again I say:

So what?

Clearly you're a fan of Roman, so focus on him and forget about Dean.


----------



## Hawksea

Even Billy Gunn looked more comfortable on the mic than Ambrose ever did on a WWE audience.


----------



## ShadowCat

Hawksea said:


> Even Billy Gunn looked more comfortable on the mic than Ambrose ever did on a WWE audience.


:jay2


----------



## SubZero3:16

^ okay now people are just trolling :no:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Hawksea said:


> Even Billy Gunn looked more comfortable on the mic than Ambrose ever did on a WWE audience.


your trying TOO hard now...


----------



## DA

These last two pages..........

There are opinions, and then there are complete untruths. I'm reading too many untruths.

Smackdown time :ambrose


----------



## Rayfu

I'm with him, was it good? sure decent, but the level pothers talk to him? not even close


----------



## Eulonzo

Dat promo on SD. :mark:


----------



## Xapury

Shield fans i need your help.

Remenber last year before they havd a titatron a music there was a song from a small band that was rumored to be the group song?

I want to listen to that song again.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Don't pay attention to Hawksea. He's a troll and a unoriginal one at that.


----------



## NeyNey

Xapury said:


> Shield fans i need your help.
> 
> Remenber last year before they havd a titatron a music there was a song from a small band that was rumored to be the group song?
> 
> I want to listen to that song again.







It was _Damn it to hell_ with _I'm telling you_.

https://soundcloud.com/chmf-radio/damn-it-to-hell-im-telling-you


----------



## jamal.

Xapury said:


> Shield fans i need your help.
> 
> Remenber last year before they havd a titatron a music there was a song from a small band that was rumored to be the group song?
> 
> I want to listen to that song again.





I know what you're talking about. Plus it was strange when after saying the rumors are false on their facebook page, they pretty much deleted their facebook page, their bandcamp, their blog site, etc. And that pretty much sucks because I was trying to download any albums they had because they were actually a pretty decent band.


----------



## NeyNey

jamal. said:


> Plus it was strange when after saying the rumors are false on their facebook page, they pretty much deleted their facebook page, their bandcamp, their blog site, etc. And that pretty much sucks because I was trying to download any albums they had because they were actually a pretty decent band.


Noticed that too after I remembered it one time again and wanted to listen to it lol... very strange.


----------



## Xapury

NeyNey said:


> It was _Damn it to hell_ with _I'm telling you_.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/chmf-radio/damn-it-to-hell-im-telling-you


YES THIS IS IT! :cheer

Tnx man,idk why but i really like this song LOL


----------



## cindel25

I just luv me some Ambrose...that promo. Please sir can I have so' mo'?


----------



## Eulonzo

After seeing HHH being saved by Hell No, I wonder if they'll even do BoD/Bryan vs. The Shield..


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eulonzo said:


> After seeing HHH being saved by Hell No, I wonder if they'll even do BoD/Bryan vs. The Shield..


Strange to have them with Taker and now Trips especially if neither are planning to wrestle at the moment, so there lies the question of why do the segments at all.

I would think they're aiming for a six-man at ER, so then who is going to be the third man?


----------



## Catsaregreat

At first I thought Roman Reigns was just a guy with a great look but was some dumb jock who can only do a caveman schtick. After watching interviews with him and seeing how he can put together coherent sentences better than a lot of wrestlers im convinced ones he gets it hes gonna be a huge huge star. Honestly cant wait for to see him get a singles push.


----------



## Eulonzo

iDogBea said:


> Strange to have them with Taker and now Trips especially if neither are planning to wrestle at the moment, so there lies the question of why do the segments at all.
> 
> I would think they're aiming for a six-man at ER, so then who is going to be the third man?


I'd prefer Triple H, considering I don't think he's as banged up as Taker is, atleast not yet. Granted, we wouldn't get to see Brothers of :yes!struction + we wouldn't get to see Taker face off against The Shield, we're better off not having Taker be the third man considering it might not even be a normal tag team match, it might be a NoDQ match or ER match.

I'm sure they're gonna announce a poll soon on RAW on who should be the third man to team up with Kane & DB "Triple H or Taker?". Secretly I hope they rig the poll and have HHH "win" the poll, Inb4 people hate that comment, but idk, I just feel like Taker should take it easy. If he does wrestle at ER, I'm fine with that, it's just I think personally he should take it easy.


----------



## just1988

*A little confused now after seeing Smackdown. They save up HHH's big return after Mania, to talk about his match, gets one sentence in and is interrupted...they must really have big plans for the Shield if they're cutting off HHH. I was really excited by the idea of having Undertaker continuing on in the feud but they're obviously just used him on Raw to get over how the Shield pay respect to nobody.

I wonder if it's actually leading anywhere apart from taking the titles from Team Hell No.*


----------



## The Cynical Heel

They are clearly going for Hell No vs Ambrose/Rollins | Rollins/Reigns at ER where they will finally drop the Tag Team championships.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'd like to see the belts be the reason for some tension between the group...although its freebird (hopefully) maybe one of them gets less glory and the bickering begins.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Aynjehl

I finally got to watch Main Event, NXT and SD. I cannot WAIT until Raw now. Hopefully they will continue to heavily feature Shield!


----------



## battlefeverjnb2

They should have Team Hell No and Taker Vs The Shield with the tag titles on the line at Extreme Rules. Add a stipulation to fit the PPV(TLC, Ladder, Tables Match, etc), and then when the Shield is about to win the match have Triple H come out to make the save, BUT he turns on Team Hell No and Taker and ends up being the real mastermind behind the Shield. This leads to a worked shoot feud between Vince and Triple H where Triple H claims Vince is losing his touch and he brought the Shield in fix his mistakes, which is what they refer to as their "justice." Shield becomes major superstars immediately.


----------



## LPPrince

That just sounds like they're gonna get overshadowed by Trips and his dad in law.

I don't want HHH anywhere near them after he killed The Summer of Punk 2


----------



## TD Stinger

*Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

The Shield has been on a tear since they debuted. They've beaten everybody put in front of them including combinations of Cena, Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Kane, Bryan, Jericho, Show and more. But they have to lose someday. In wrestling, the formula has often been to build up a heel to be dominant, and then have a face defeat the heel to benefit him/her. Whether face or heel, this formula is the way wrestling should be. Everything should be built up to a point where it makes someone else look good. Often we don't get that, but I digress.

My question is who do you think will be the guy(s) that eventually take him down and should be the guy(s) that eventually take them down? I mean they've beaten everyone, so who gets the rub of actually taking them down?

The typical response is that "they will fed to Super Cena." Would I be shocked at all if this happened? Absolutely not. He could, but sure as hell shouldn't.

Then you look at Ryback, aka the guy whose career was completely derailed by The Shield. Like literally, this guy has yet to win one big PPV match, and The Shield is the biggest reason why. I mean, from a storyline standpoint it makes sense he beat them since they cost him so much plus Ryback is a guy they want to push as a future top guy. But if this were the plan, it would have made since for WM. They cost him numerous times leading into Mania. He lost on the last PPV before Mania to The Shield. It would have made perfect since for Ryback to get his revenge on the biggest show of the year. But it didn't happen, and now he's moved onto a feud w/ Cena and a maybe/maybe not heel turn. So it seems that ship has sailed.

I mean, I can't really think of anyone who really should beat them currently. There is a hell of a lot of people who could and probably will beat them. But when I think about it, maybe the best person to stop The Shield or at least beat them is one of their own. I mentioned an idea once about having Ambrose and Regins kicking Rollins out of the group (and by kicking out I mean beat the hell out of him) for being forgiving and realizing the error of his ways. They beat him so bad he is gone for months while The Shield brings in a new member or two and continue to wreak havoc. Eventually Rollins returns and claims he will and eventually does take down the Shield. The whole storyline would revolve around Rollins trying to stop The Shield while making amends w/ all the stars he took out. I would also have Ambrose become power hungry and declare himself the leader of The Shield. It would kind of turn into a Hogan vs. Sting match up, just on a smaller scale. Now, it appears The Shield will challenge for the Tag Titles at ER and have a good chance to win. To me, this will just begin their reign of terror. So I would build up the animosity between Rollins and the other two for a long time before pulling the trigger.

The last idea is just my own fantasy of how I think The Shield should be brought down. Hey, at least they get beat by one of their own. There are a lot of options of who could beat The Shield but not many who should?

So, just to repeat the question, who do you think will and/or should beat The Shield?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

There is a rumor that The Shield might end Hell No's tag team title reign, so if The Shield win the tag titles, then they have to lose the titles to somebody eventually. 

With the current tag division only Team Planet Funk are the faces with Team Hell No. Which is discouraging if they do win the tag titles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This week of The Shield in review


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

I think them one of them splitting (either Reigns or Rollins) and turning face is actually a perfect fit.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

Implosion no doubt. I was hoping they would take a loss to the Undertaker, that way they are beat by one of the least polarizing figures in wrestling and they can get some development in terms of character after the loss.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

I think Triple H will bury them.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

They're already above most of the roster so its hard to see anyone stopping them, maybe Cena gets a win over them at some point but hopefully that'll just be a bump in the road and not a burial. The best option is have them stay near-invincible, win some titles, and then self-destruct while at the top. Evolution was on top when they imploded and it created a star in Batista, and almost catapulted Orton to the main-event as well but he was still a bit too green at that time. On the other hand, Nexus imploded after all its momentum had been killed and so nobody really cared. If done right the breakup of the Shield could elevate one or more of its members to the highest tier of the WWE, so lets hope they pull it off correctly!


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*



Warrior said:


> With the current tag division only Team Planet Funk are the faces with Team Hell No.












Ultimately, I agree. The tag team division is shallow as all hell.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

*Nobody will stop them. They will eventually go their own way or just turn on each other.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Slightly off-topic, but sitting down and actually analyzing the whole SHIELD angle far, I don't think we can truly grasp how much faith WWE has put into them. They come in like a bat out of hell, immediately making an impact on a PPV main event involving the WWE title. They then bang heads with the Ryback, Kane and DBry only to emerge victorious. They had taken out every babyface on the roster. They then beat three of the biggest faces in the industry (Cena, Ryback and Sheamus) -- two of which are more protected than Fort Knox and the other the hottest rising star at the time. At WM they were victorious once again against well protected opponents (other than Orton). Now they're actually allowing them to interrupt and hunt down legends without repercussion to this point. I cannot wait to see how far they go with the SHIELD before its eventual implosion. It's an exciting time that I doubt we'll appreciate until looking back on it.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

HHH in a handicap match :buried


----------



## Jigsaw83

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

No one should stop them but themselves! And it shouldn't happen for a long time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*

Dean Ambrose will stop the shield. One day he's just going to snap during a segment and beat the crap out of Seth Rollins and Roman Reins and prove that he's top dog and doesn't need the shield. He will then go on to become wwe champion and hold the belt for about 8 months before losing the championship but then becoming a permanent main-eventer.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bob the Jobber said:


> Slightly off-topic, but sitting down and actually analyzing the whole SHIELD angle far, I don't think we can truly grasp how much faith WWE has put into them. They come in like a bat out of hell, immediately making an impact on a PPV main event involving the WWE title. They then bang heads with the Ryback, Kane and DBry only to emerge victorious. They had taken out every babyface on the roster. They then beat three of the biggest faces in the industry (Cena, Ryback and Sheamus) -- two of which are more protected than Fort Knox and the other the hottest rising star at the time. At WM they were victorious once again against well protected opponents (other than Orton). Now they're actually allowing them to interrupt and hunt down legends without repercussion to this point. I cannot wait to see how far they go with the SHIELD before its eventual implosion. It's an exciting time that I doubt we'll appreciate until looking back on it.


I agree with everything.(Y)


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Triple H should end the Shield, but not in the ring. He should realize that NO ONE can stop the Shield and so he comes out and gives them a choice, they can remain as they are and continue administering "Justice" to the WWE or.... they can have a triple threat number one contender's match at Summerslam, on the condition that they disband forever. This match will be for #1 Contendership to John Cena's WWE Championship. The members of the Shield are smart. They realize that they can rise no higher as a team. So they agree. They put on a classic match and when the smoke clears (no matter who wins) they all hug it out, wish the best of luck to the winner and go on to do big things in the WWE while vowing to always have each others backs. The way HHH and Shawn did after DX was officially disbanded.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Yeah, I agree with those saying they'll self destruct from within. We'll eventually see discomfort settle in. That'll probably be how they end up losing there first match, little hints of discomfort throughout the match whereas they usually rely on there epic teamwork. They will eventually disband and Ambrose/Rollins will enter a great feud which will culminate into an awesome 15 minute Wrestlemania match between the two making both of them stars.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Should Paige join The Shield?*

I think it would be a great way to introduce Paige to the WWE and would be a great way to throw her straight into the spotlight in an angle that could work so well for her. I think The Shields booking and momentum is great and they really are been booked so well and been established as interesting and entertaining guys of the future whilst things are starting to hot up with them I think the addition of a female to the group may be a interesting and workable move.

To make sure that major interest is kept in The Shield and people don't get bored of them it would be a great way to keep the spotlight on them longer. Its hard to explain but ill try... she has a look and an attitude that would fit in with well with The Shield. No nonsense bad asses. Its kind of like a group of hit men and woman with a Tarantino feel to it and she could be a maniacal, cold and manipulative woman who plays that role much better than AJ. 

Im not suggesting she dresses the same but she could become a valuable tool in The Shield and it could also establish her on the roster. I think paige would be a great addition especially as a visual for entrances, promos and pics.


Just for people who don't know Paige is a NXT female wrestler with a lot of potential and buzz about her and she doesn't fit the usual Diva role.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

No.

1. I'm not crazy about one of the most promising new women's wrestlers debuting as second banana to a male stable. She wouldn't be able to get in there and mix it up with the men, because of WWE's intergender policy. She wouldn't be able to do matches unless there were another woman attached to the angle. She'd basically be arm candy. 

2. The Shield doesn't need any more members. They are not the NWO or Aces and Eights. As a three man team, where all three men have strengths that cover up the other two guys' weaknesses, they are well balanced and well matched. Any new member, woman or man, would be surplus to requirements and would mess up the chemistry that makes these three work well together.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

no; kaitlyn should. she wears the same general getup already.

Divas need hand from God right now, the entire diva division is worse off than 3MB. They're a joke because they have no storylines and 2 minute matches. When is the last time you heard any diva do a promo on the mic for a match? Not since Beth Phoenix turned heel (iirc). 

having an already established diva turn heel (being the divas champ really helps) would do wonders for the diva's division. 

come to think of it, only 1 diva was at WM 29; AJ. wtf?


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*



Asenath said:


> No.
> 
> 1. I'm not crazy about one of the most promising new women's wrestlers debuting as second banana to a male stable. She wouldn't be able to get in there and mix it up with the men, because of WWE's intergender policy. She wouldn't be able to do matches unless there were another woman attached to the angle. She'd basically be arm candy.
> 
> 2. The Shield doesn't need any more members. They are not the NWO or Aces and Eights. As a three man team, where all three men have strengths that cover up the other two guys' weaknesses, they are well balanced and well matched. Any new member, woman or man, would be surplus to requirements and would mess up the chemistry that makes these three work well together.


Well lets hope that they introduce quite a few other women then because currently with the females on the roster the only way she would make a name for her self is not working alone because she would be wasted on a feud with the likes of Katalyin when she could be associated with top card feuds.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

Not every stable needs some little skank screaming at them throughout the entire match for some cheep heat.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

The NXT women likely to be called up are all promising in their own ways. Summer Rae looks like an Attitude Era valet, but is actually pretty good to watch in the ring. Emma, despite her wacky dancing, trained under Lance Storm. Audrey is the second coming of Mickie James.

On the roster currently, there are good wrestlers who just get no attention. Naomi can work. AJ is good, and it hurts my feelings that she's not able to display her limberness and speed and agility because she's on girlfriend duty. Nattie, of course, who gets less screen time than anybody but Yoshi Tatsu - which is a goddamn shame.

The problem isn't that there aren't good women's wrestlers. The problem is the booking, the lack of attention to the division, and that fucking cupcake butterfly belt.



XFace said:


> Not every stable needs some little skank screaming at them throughout the entire match for some cheep heat.


Can we try that again without the ladyhating?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

No. No one should join The Shield.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

Aj lee needs to get her hands on diva's title so when paige hits the roster she has her story setup and ready to go straight into title picture with 2/3 ppv matches then she wins it with Aj going nuts attacking her after match with 4th match being a No DQ or last man standing match or something like that (if done correct it would bring people back to looking at diva's matches and not being piss break/jobber matches.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

The absolute last thing that The Shield should do is add more members. Leave them as three.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*

I could see Paige or Kaitlyn joining the Shield sooner or later. They should let Paige test the waters by having a feud with Kaitlyn, and depending on who gets a better babyface reception, the other should turn heel by joining the Shield.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*










No. Just no. Someone asked this exact same question about her 2 months ago.


----------



## XFace

*Re: Should Paige join The Shield?*



Asenath said:


> Can we try that again without the ladyhating?


No.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Who Will/Should Stop The Shield?*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dean Ambrose will stop the shield.


Pretty much. His idea of justice will become skewed (even though it's already lost it's meaning) and he'll start attacking people just because. That's basically why he is the way he is in the first place anyway. He's evil for the sake of being evil.


----------



## Asenath

Was Ambrose ever a face during his Moxley days? I cannot find evidence of such, but he was - in his way - a sympathetic character. Sort of. A little. Sometimes.


----------



## Hawkke

Think the group with 3 is a good number, they stay fluid, have good tactics in the ring, keep their promos to the point and don't drag them out too far, they seems to be the best balanced group on the roster by miles.

As for the original poll, I don't have a favorite one in particular, I like them much better as the whole.


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> Was Ambrose ever a face during his Moxley days? I cannot find evidence of such, but he was - in his way - a sympathetic character. Sort of. A little. Sometimes.


He was, but never for too long... seeing him shake hands with crowds in CZW late in his  carrier there made me a little sad. But if Ambrose ever turns, which happens to most anyway, it will be b/c of how he is. Much like Orton, he doesn't need to be a typical face.

...adding Paige makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Amber B

Asenath said:


> Was Ambrose ever a face during his Moxley days? I cannot find evidence of such, but he was - in his way - a sympathetic character. Sort of. A little. Sometimes.


Not in traditional terms. Depending on where he was working, he became a quasi face that you just happened to like even if he was being a dickhead troll... because he was a dickhead troll that was funny.


----------



## Itami

What's cool about the indies though is that faces are allowed to be more edgy, swear etc. WWE being so kid-friendly makes it a little worrying, especially for Ambrose's lunatic persona. But hopefully we don't have to discuss this until the near-end of his carrier.

time for some goodies





































unf


----------



## iamnotanugget

Look at this gem I found on Tumblr :mark: :mark: :mark:

JON MOXLEY VS AUSTIN ARIES-EVOLVE 7


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> Look at this gem I found on Tumblr :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> JON MOXLEY VS AUSTIN ARIES-EVOLVE 7


Loved this match. Should show some out there who only consider Rollins to be the 'wrestler' of the group.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else just wish they'd start wearing wrestling gear and ditch those Swat Team uniforms? At least it would help make each of them stand out a little more instead of them all looking the same.


----------



## Asenath

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else just wish they'd start wearing wrestling gear and ditch those Swat Team uniforms? At least it would help make each of them stand out a little more instead of them all looking the same.


No. As much as we'd like to see The Shield running around in a state of _deshabille_, the last thing WWE needs is three more guys in trunks and kneepads.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else just wish they'd start wearing wrestling gear and ditch those Swat Team uniforms? At least it would help make each of them stand out a little more instead of them all looking the same.


Nope. What they do in their performance is what makes them standout from one another imo. Until they split up and move from the gimmick, then they should get back in wrestling gear.


----------



## TankOfRate

I think Ambrose will, at some point, transition naturally into some kind of tweener role. He's going to have an incredible heel run, but he's just one of those talents who you can't help but root for a little bit. Kind of like Punk and Ziggler right now, for example. Like pretty much everyone has suggested, Ambrose will probably be the cause behind their eventual split. His batshit craziness will just implode and it will be beautiful. Although I get the feeling they're going to make Ambrose and Rollins turn on Reigns, who will in turn become a babyface. I don't think I'd mind that either actually, because the chemistry those two have is what slash fiction dreams are made of. A nice tag run fighting for more ~justice~ before the crazy implodes even further and they feud with each other would kick ass. 



Itami said:


> What's cool about the indies though is that faces are allowed to be more edgy, swear etc. WWE being so kid-friendly makes it a little worrying, especially for Ambrose's lunatic persona. But hopefully we don't have to discuss this until the near-end of his carrier.
> 
> time for some goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unf


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I personally think Reigns is the best of the group (by a small margin), and that he is also underrated. He has an excellent look, a very resolute voice during promos which can get him over as the man of few words, a great finisher in the spear which he executes VERY well.

If the group splits I think Reigns might possibly go the Batista from Evolution route via a face turn.

That being said i like the Shield as a whole and all 3 members have much potential.


----------



## Asenath

Giving Reigns the face turn instead of Rollins would be a waste of a perfectly good feud. 

Rollins was born to be a good guy. The doctor slapped his ass and informed his mama, "It's a babyface." It's written all over his skill set, his wacky ring entrance dances of old, his smiling visage. He's doing pretty good as a heel - I did not think he had it in him at the start of The Shield, but he sure showed me! - but he needs to be a thrillseeking, high flying fan favorite in the next few years.


----------



## TankOfRate

I think the great thing about the three of them together is that they have the potential to fulfill very different roles. Which means that there isn't really an issue of 'who's the best?' or 'only one of them can do this' etc. I agree that Reigns will go on to be the Batista-like top babyface because he just has that aura and of course, look, but Rollins will also go on to be a great babyface because he provides that raw, youthful energy that the top of the card is missing right now. Ambrose is Ambrose and that just writes itself. I don't think they'll get in each others' way, which is why putting them together as The Shield was genuinely just a great idea.


----------



## Asenath

Fair enough. Though expecting Batista out of Reigns seems to be setting the bar pretty low.


----------



## Hawksea

Is it just me or is Ambrose really awkward on the mic? Like autistic awkward? Which people here seems to pass off as being emotionally deep. People here doesn't seem to understand that there's a difference between being a retard and being psychotic. Ambrose tends to be more like the former.


----------



## BigClub

Reigns is gonna be a superstar. He has the look, he can cut very good promo's when he is given stuff that suits, and he has looked awesome in the ring so far with the stuff he has to do. The rest are excellent too but Reigns is gonna be the breakout star of the group


----------



## VINT

With Ambrose, you can't be in the middle, you can either like him or you can hate him. You can't be in the middle, you just can't. Ambrose is a weird awkward little fuck, and I'm a fan. Plus he kinda has the dry lips thing going on which is the reason his tongue is out so much, like me. Shield ladies you can orgasm all over my tongue, now. :ambrose


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I like that Rollins role, Rollins is doing during the entrance.


----------



## VINT

Once he's a comedy face he'll fall backwards on his ass and the little kidies will laugh. Mark my words, mark.


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> Fair enough. Though expecting Batista out of Reigns seems to be setting the bar pretty low.


I agree. I'm hoping for him to exceed Batista, and as far as his promos and in-ring potential go so far, he's on his way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rollins screams babyface, Reigns comes across as a tweener similar to Orton, Dean is just a crazy motherfucker who is either going to be a brilliant heel that you love or that you love to hate.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose would make an amazing Anti hero and would be pretty easy to just turn heel again.

He's a man who fights his inner demons...this shit writes itself.


----------



## Amber B

Hawksea said:


> Is it just me or is Ambrose really awkward on the mic? Like autistic awkward? Which people here seems to pass off as being emotionally deep. People here doesn't seem to understand that there's a difference between being a retard and being psychotic. Ambrose tends to be more like the former.


He's an emotionally deep, psychotic,short bus, idiot savant bastard. I've always thought that he was a little "special" but it somehow works for him and I still would.

It will always baffle the fuck out of me that he can speak so clearly and eloquently during a damn promo but sounds like a complete stoner in regular conversations or interviews with a limited vocabulary. 
Dem acting skills.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

supposed to be working right now but instead I made a gif of the Shield chewing chewing gum, have _you_ ever gotten paid to make shield gifs?


----------



## Murph

Will the bombings in Boston have an affect on the way WWE present The Shield?


----------



## Amber B

Why would they when there's nothing offensive about the group?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Ambrose is a really weird guy but I like him. He is a great talker, very flexible in the ring and has a tweener feel to him. I agree the anti-hero/heel thing fits him perfect, he won't ever be a clean cut babyface, that's for sure.*


----------



## iamnotanugget

> It will always baffle the fuck out of me that he can speak so clearly and eloquently during a damn promo but sounds like a complete stoner in regular conversations or interviews with a limited vocabulary.
> Dem acting skills.


I too have always thought this. It truly is fascinating. Although I tend to like his promos that are not that crazy such as this one. I've always thought that this was more Jonathan Good speaking than Jon Moxley though. Some of his finest work:


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be champ*

main belts meaning WWE, WHC, and IC titles.

Im thinking something like Ambrose and Rollins compete for the Tag Titles and win at Extreme Rules. Keep terrorizing the whole roster especially the tag team division through the June PPV all the way till MitB. Before the ppv, The Shield cut a promo by the bridge the say they destroyed the whole tag team division there is no one left, and 'wont be needing these anyone' referring to the belts, throwing them into the river. The say that they are higher than the belts. They declare that this will be the Summer of Justice.

MitB PPV: The Shield takes out some jobber that was scheduled to be in the World Title MitB match. They say that that jobber suchs so much it was an injustice for them to get such an opportunity. They Insert Roman Reigns into the MitB ladder match. He wins. When they come out, he doesnt come with the breifcase, but the announcers remind you he is the MitB winner. This makes it so the time that he does bring out the briefcase its a big pop because people know he's going to cash in. 

At Summerslam, Christian wins the intercontinental title. Weeks later, he begins to be target by attacks from The Shield. Ambrose gets himself a title shot at HiaC. He wins his match and is the first Shield member with gold. 

The Shield continue their tirade, mostly attacking and ambushing the WWE champion, The World Champion, and anybody that would be named a #1 contender to those belts and the IC title. 

In the end Seth Rollins ends up winning the WWE title at Survivor Series. I havnt figured out who would be WWE champion he faces yet.

Reigns cashes in on Ziggler at the TLC PPV after Ziggler wins his match. Ziggler is babyface at this point. 

All go into 2014 with gold and the main focal point of the show, again. 

how would you go about this angle?


(pS: oh and i forgot to say, since The Shield threw out those crappy tag titles, the WWE was forced to replace them with new tag titles, that look more the the original world tag title belts. )


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

-Shield doesn't need to be rushed into the championship scene.It would be good initially but they would be sidelined by Cena,Rock,Brock,Punk etc
-They need to be win the Tag titles and compete under Freebird rule.At the same time,they can terrorise the entire roster.I feel that would be better in the long run.
-After a long run,one of them(Rollins) should be attacked and kicked out of the group.Roliins seems like a natural babyface and he should go seek his own path of glory
-Then after a short while,I want to see Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose.Dean Ambrose should be a psycho heel while Reigns would be similar to the next Batista


----------



## truk83

Their run in last night ruined the show. I'm sorry, but they are just annoying at this point anymore. Way too predictable all the time. Six man tag team matches are actually pointless when you really think about it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The point of the run in last night was to cement the fact that Ryback is no longer helping out Cena. It was less about them and more about the build between Ryback and John.


----------



## Cobalt

SubZero3:16 said:


> The point of the run in last night was to cement the fact that Ryback is no longer helping out Cena. It was less about them and more about the build between Ryback and John.


That's the exact vibe I got from it.


----------



## truk83

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

I would have Ambrose as the new WHC, and that's after AJ becomes his new lady, and turns on Dolph. Prior to that the story between Langston, Ziggler, and AJ heats up. Ziggler begins to think that Big "E" is taking a liking to his lady AJ. Langston obviously denies it all, but Ziggler has doubts. Create scenes that make Ziggler's paranoia worse by the week. At some point Langston tells Dolph that he needs to hear him out. Langston tells Ziggler that it's not him he needs to worry about. Big "E" says she was with someone else, but he is not sure who it is. From the footage on Big "E's" phone we see AJ with a man who is not Dolph, or Langston. Ziggler says to Langston he thinks he knows who it is. They run off, and they encounter Team Hell No.

Ziggler immediately blames Daniel Bryan, and attacks him. This sets up a tag team match with Team Hell No vs Ziggler, and Langston with the tag team titles on the line. This is after Bryan says to Ziggler that he is so sure that it's not him that he, and Kane are willing to put their titles on the line to prove it. I would then have Ziggler, and Langston lose after Ziggler gets counted out yelling at AJ for texting while he is in the ring. Asking her who she is texting. Kane, and Bryan leave laughing while AJ, and Dolph are now in the ring arguing. Langston is trying to break them up, and calm the situation down like a good friend. This is where The Shield come in.

Out comes The Shield. They do their typical thing, and surround the ring. Dolph is confused, and AJ is hiding behind Langston, but then Dolph tells her to hide behind him (comedic relief). She does as she is told, and then kicks him in the groin. This distracts Langston, and thus makes him vulnerable for The Shield to come in, and 3 vs 1 him while Ziggler is coughing his nuts out of his stomach. AJ stands looking all crazy, tilting her head, and playing with her hair. She falls right into the arms of Dean Ambrose. Ultimately, I would have Reigns, and Rollins feud with Kane, and Bryan some more until they win the tag team titles. Ambrose jumps right into a feud with Dean Ambrose.

The first promo Ambrose cuts he does it without The Shield, and with AJ in the ring with him. This would then prompt Dean to call out Ziggler who does not come out with Langston. Ziggler says to Ambrose that he knows Dean wants something more than just AJ. Ambrose laughs, and tells him to keep going. Dolph tells Ambrose that if it's the title he wants he'll have to earn it just like he did for the last 7 years of his career. Ziggler tells Ambrose that if he thinks taking his sloppy seconds meant anything to him he is dead wrong. Ambrose asks Dolph if he is certain about that last statement. He looks over to AJ, and plants mouth on hers, and they do there thing right in front of Ziggler who is noticeably bothered, or angered.

Ambrose tells Ziggler that he doesn't want that belt right now, but when he does he'll have it. He tells Ziggler that he should enjoy this for the now because sooner rather than later it will be his time to carry the World's Heavyweight Championship. However, Ambrose tells Ziggler that there is still more that he wants from Ziggler. Dolph takes a stab at wondering what before Ambrose actually says, and makes a joke about giving him one of his t-shirts. Ambrose explains to Ziggler that he wants Dolph's pride, and he wants to destroy everything that matters to him as a person, and professional. Ambrose tells Ziggler that when he is done with him, all that will be left is a shallow, lonely, former World's Champion trying to figure out how they lost their "spirit" (quick shot at Spirit Squad).


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

Their not ready for the WWE Championship, The Intercontinental doesn't carry much weight anymore either. 

I'd say when your ready to break them up which should be around WrestleMania 30, you should have all three all slowly turn on one another for the World Heavyweight Title and that culminates in a 3 way, hopefully should get all 3 over as main event talent.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

I think they should just get the tag belts and use the freebird rule. I always liked that rule.


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

Ambrose WWE, Reigns WHC, Rollins IC


----------



## YoungGun_UK

OK, this is getting a bit dull, where are you going with this WWE?!


----------



## BANKSY

The group needs some new direction or at least a goal they want to accomplish. Been on autopilot since Elimination Chamber.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> His favorites on the WWE roster:
> "Right now I’m very impressed with Punk. And I’m very impressed with the one guy in The Shield — what’s his name O’Connell, O’Donnell? — Ambrose, that’s it. He’s really good. He’s got it down. He’s such a first-rate thinker on his feet when it comes to his timing, his expressions, his quickness, his deviousness. I love his deviousness! I saw him this past weekend and told him I thought he was great."


A quote from a recent Bret Hart interview. Looks like Ambrose is in Hart's Top 1000.


----------



## roni10_levi

*I think The Shield can become one of the greatest stabales of all time*

I really think The shield can become into one of the best stabales wrestling have ever seen. by being an unsttopable force for almost half a year now, winning in every PPV so far by defeating the top of the top, terrorizing almost the whall roster and showing really great skills, I can see them, in a one year from now, becoming one of the best ever stabales in history, maybe even THE best. 
They can, for example, capture the tag titles from Team Hell No in ER, and defend it for a long period (let's say 6 monthes- 1 year), by switching tag team option everytime (I mean, for once, Roman and Ambrose defend it, the other time Rollins and Roman, etc...). And if, by the time they are tag team champs, one of them wins the WHC- it would be perfect!

discuss...


----------



## batberg

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

Give em the ol' Evolution right in the Armageddon 2003


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: I think The Shield can become one of the greatest stabales of all time*

Depends on what direction they take, they've done the first bit great, OK the audience know believes their 'legit' but they lack any real motives at the minute. 

I think being 'payed' mercenaries the the route they should go, basically the APA-like whilst obviously being heels without the comedy skits.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*



batberg said:


> Give em the ol' Evolution right in the Armageddon 2003


Evolution had a clear pecking order and 'status' difference which these 3 clearly don't, you can't simply have won win a singles championship and the other two hold tag belts as it creates a pecking order which isn't the point. their all meant to be equals. 

That should only target single championships when your ready to let them all go into the main event scene as singles guys.


----------



## High_King

I wouldn't have them go after them. They are going to go stale soon and personally I don't get the huge lovefest for them.

It is probably going to be HHH Kane and Undertaker that end them though.


----------



## TheFranticJane

BANKSY said:


> The group needs some new direction or at least a goal they want to accomplish. Been on autopilot since Elimination Chamber.


I've said it before - Ambrose needs to slowly turn heel on the other two.


----------



## batberg

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Evolution had a clear pecking order and 'status' difference which these 3 clearly don't, you can't simply have won win a singles championship and the other two hold tag belts as it creates a pecking order which isn't the point. their all meant to be equals.
> 
> That should only target single championships when your ready to let them all go into the main event scene as singles guys.


:mcbain Serious? 

I was kinda mocking/generalising the ideas in the thread before it was moved here. Thanks though, I didn't understand the complexity of equality within the Shield..


----------



## Kumail

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*

I agree with you. Simply for the fact that the shield cannot keep doing what they're currently doing and stay fresh with the fans. They need a story. I feel that the shield should start feuding with Evolution exchanging the upper hand until a final match at Summerslam where they go over evolution. Hopefully at that time Ziggler is still champion and thats where your storyline comes in. Granted, it creates somewhat of a hierarchy within the shield and some people might also be upset that AJ is with yet another guy. But there absolutely has to be some storyline with the shield. If Ambrose eventually becomes WHC, it can lead to eventual tension within the shield and probably a breakup. This can give an opportunity for some character development for each member before the eventual break up.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I keep seeing people say Ambrose and AJ should be together, I assume because they're both "cuhrazy".

No, she's not crazy in the slightest and would drag Ambrose down.

Kindly keep her away from him or any other member of the Shield.


----------



## NeyNey

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!



Spoiler: Future Rulers of WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reigns is looking even more bad ass with that sleeve.


----------



## DA

MoxleyMoxx said:


> His favorites on the WWE roster:
> "Right now I’m very impressed with Punk. And I’m very impressed with the one guy in The Shield — what’s his name O’Connell, O’Donnell? — Ambrose, that’s it. He’s really good. He’s got it down. He’s such a first-rate thinker on his feet when it comes to his timing, his expressions, his quickness, his deviousness. I love his deviousness! *I saw him this past weekend and told him I thought he was great.*"
> 
> 
> 
> A quote from a recent Bret Hart interview. Looks like Ambrose is in Hart's Top 1000.
Click to expand...

:ambrose


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Am I the only one who saw Ambrose going for the crossface chickenwing on Cena last night, but Cena squirmed his way out of it?


----------



## TheFranticJane

MrSmallPackage said:


> Am I the only one who saw Ambrose going for the crossface chickenwing on Cena last night, but Cena squirmed his way out of it?


Yeah, I saw that too, thought it was just me.
Still think he needs the running knee instead.


----------



## Aynjehl

I assumed they were going to come out when they did since they had not been on the show all night, but was anyone else as confused as I was when the camera randomly cut to them getting ready to come out??


----------



## Swark

Shield to pin Bryan in London to set up title match at ER, and allows them to write Taker off and for the Shield to count him as one of their victims.

Kills two birds with one stone. Decent WWE booking for once.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*



truk83 said:


> Out comes The Shield. They do their typical thing, and surround the ring. Dolph is confused, and AJ is hiding behind Langston, but then Dolph tells her to hide behind him (comedic relief). She does as she is told, and then kicks him in the groin. This distracts Langston, and thus makes him vulnerable for The Shield to come in, and 3 vs 1 him while Ziggler is coughing his nuts out of his stomach. AJ stands looking all crazy, tilting her head, and playing with her hair. She falls right into the arms of Dean Ambrose. Ultimately, I would have Reigns, and Rollins feud with Kane, and Bryan some more until they win the tag team titles. *Ambrose jumps right into a feud with Dean Ambrose.
> *


:ambrose


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: IF The Shield went after the 3 main belts, how would you do it and who would be c*



truk83 said:


> Ambrose jumps right into a feud with Dean Ambrose.


Honestly, if anyone could pull this off, its Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Itami

Anyone notice Roman giving two thumbs up when Dean gave the signal?










dafuq :lmao 

The amount of screen-time on Raw is still atrocious.


----------



## Asenath

This milk drinking motherfucker.

<3


----------



## Dartz

*Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Is the shield actually going anywhere? Or are they just gonna continue tearing random wrestlers a new asshole. Anyone have any theory's as to what they think will happen to the shield, or what they would like to see happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Maybe some bigger picture, and they end up becoming a very BIG THREAT. For that to happen they would probably need to take control over something major.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

I think it'll be Cena, Taker, Trips for them at Summerslam.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Cena buries them and then they break up?


----------



## checkcola

You can call Bret bitter all you want, but he does know pro-wrestling.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Just let them fuck some more shit up over the summer.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Anyone notice Roman giving two thumbs up when Dean gave the signal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dafuq :lmao
> 
> The amount of screen-time on Raw is still atrocious.


3 hours of unpleasant foreplay for 5 minutes of pleasure. Raw is worse than a back alley hooker.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> This milk drinking motherfucker.
> 
> <3


Girl, quit playing. You know you would.:cool2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

The Shield attacked Cena last night, so it's just a matter of time until Cena buries The Shield and defeats them in a 1on3 handicap match at Survivor Series (it's in Boston, his hometown).

:cena2


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

The Shield are supposed to be about dishing out "justice". That's they're gimmick. 

I'd actually like to see them beat down people who ACTUALLY COMMIT INJUSTICES in WWE rather than the people who they RANDOMLY DECIDE HAVE COMMITTED INJUSTICES.

Try to cheat in a match? Then the Shield comes down and batters you.
Try to attack somebody backstage instead of fighting honorably in the ring? Then the Shield comes down and batters you.

Then the story can go lots of different ways...

You could have a new mega-heel get sick and tired of not being able to use heel tactics and eventually manages to put the Shield on the shelf for a while (building him as a dominant heel).

You could have the members of the Shield disagree about what they deem as "injustice" and have an internal conflict.

Lots of possible opportunities.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl, quit playing. You know you would.:cool2


Only if we could play barbarian warlord and defiant slave girl. . .


----------



## Drace

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*



Bryan D. said:


> The Shield attacked Cena last night, so it's just a matter of time until Cena buries The Shield and defeats them in a 1on3 handicap match at Survivor Series (it's in Boston, his hometown).
> 
> :cena2


Yes Cena needs more credibility and beating all 3 members of the shield would catapult him into Ultimate Warrior Status!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

They are being protected because WWE is most certainly eying giving one or more a big singles run down the line. I'm sure plenty on the roster would kill for the protection these three newbs have gotten. lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Only if we could play barbarian warlord and defiant slave girl. . .


:lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

The Shield are becoming stale by attacking people they need to start feuding with someone otherwise they should just split up


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Cena will probably beat them in a 3 on 1 handicap match or something


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

C'mon man, they're the hounds of justice. It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

I don't think WWE has figured that out yet. Maybe they'll end up wrapping that and the Nexus "bigger picture" storyline together somehow.



Artisan44 said:


> I'd actually like to see them beat down people who ACTUALLY COMMIT INJUSTICES in WWE rather than the people who they RANDOMLY DECIDE HAVE COMMITTED INJUSTICES.


I think the best example of that was at a house show I went to where they attacked Zach fucking Ryder of all people lol. I realize it's a house show so it's not exactl canon... still thought it was funny though.


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

If they had a plan for them, I'm sure they wouldn't have opened the show at WM against 3 guys who have been floating around the show aimlessly for a while. 

It's become pretty obvious that they have no clear direction for them. It's going to be a massive shame seeing them coming out to no reaction in a few months as singles wrestlers after a weak "falling out" storyline. 

So much talent. So much potential. But unfortunately for them, they are in a time where Vince and co. don't feel they need to actually develop and build wrestlers properly.


----------



## DA

Reigns still show signs of greenness here at 6.30 by leaving the 'all hands in' salute thing too early, while the seasoned pros, Ambrose and Rollins keep it going.

Nice attempt to seamlessly slot back in again after though, he'll learn.


----------



## DinoBravo87

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Rollins and Ambrose should win the tag titles. And Reigns should go after the US or IC title. Have them with all 3 belts. Maybe add a new member.


----------



## Dartz

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

It's just becoming annoying. Surely the writers had a vision for there direction when they first debuted. It just seems like they're pointlessly attacking random people that leads to absolutely nothing.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

I don't think WWE even knows what there doing, They seem to just be attacking random people all the time and it's getting quite pointless if i'm honest. I wanna see Ambrose & Rollins do there own this by the end of this year.


----------



## RubenMark

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

I'm still holding to a thread of faith that this is all going somewhere.

Maybe they were behind GTV.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Shield are becoming stale by attacking people they need to start feuding with someone otherwise they should just split up


It's obvious they will split. Roman reigns v cena at summerslam should be good. The other 2 might be mid-carders or jobbers in wwe.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

Rapidly approaching the point where they become completely pointless really which is a shame as theyve all done well but theres no storyline

I dont know why they cant simply be managed by Heyman as that'd make sense, as it is the whole 'justice' thing has been exposed as nonsense due to the maddox heyman secret tapes but the shield have just carried on like that didnt happen, terrible storytelling really.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*

I don't even think creative(Vince) knows.


----------



## Dartz

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*



bboy said:


> It's obvious they will split. Roman reigns v cena at summerslam should be good. The other 2 might be mid-carders or jobbers in wwe.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B

YoungGun_UK said:


> OK, this is getting a bit dull, where are you going with this WWE?!


This _is_ the WWE so it could be going anywhere and nowhere at the same damn time.

1. How are they serving justice when all of the motherfuckers they've beaten just brush themselves off and/or receive title shots afterward?
2. Why do they wear flap jackets if they are acknowledged as being former NXT developmental talent? It's not like they came out of thin air and WWE created some over the top story for them.
3. Why is Taker the only one who knew exactly where to look for the Shield when their music came on when homeboy has been out of action for a year?
4. What is the meaning of life?

WWE has that short bus power of trying to fuck with something that should be unfuckwithable.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*



bboy said:


> It's obvious they will split. Roman reigns v cena at summerslam should be good. The other 2 might be mid-carders or jobbers in wwe.


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> 3 hours of unpleasant foreplay for 5 minutes of pleasure. Raw is worse than a back alley hooker.


I actually tuned out for the Cena/Ryback segment not expecting Shield and all and then I see OMFG WAS THAT ROLLINS LOL BOTCH etc Thankfully my stream was behind so I got to see right when the came out. I swear they're torturing me.


----------



## Asenath

Still better than Aces & Eights.


----------



## jamal.

I don't know why, but I still enjoy the random beatdowns, but I just want more promos and a creative storyline.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Where the fuck is this shield story going?*



bboy said:


> It's obvious they will split. Roman reigns v cena at summerslam should be good. The other 2 might be mid-carders or jobbers in wwe.


Ummm....no. Just stop. Please.


----------



## J89LDN

Are they planning to have Heyman work with The Shield again in the near future?

Raw after Mania - Shield comes out to confront Undertaker
Smackdown after Mania - Shield comes out to confront HHH
Raw last night - 3MB Calls out The Shield but Lesnar comes out to murder them

Or is it just a coincidence/move by WWE to boost the image of Shield's up and coming feud with team hell no to have Taker/HHH involved in the beginning?


----------



## Smitson

J89LDN said:


> Are they planning to have Heyman work with The Shield again in the near future?
> 
> Raw after Mania - Shield comes out to confront Undertaker
> Smackdown after Mania - Shield comes out to confront HHH
> Raw last night - 3MB Calls out The Shield but Lesnar comes out to murder them
> 
> Or is it just a coincidence/move by WWE to boost the image of Shield's up and coming feud with team hell no to have Taker/HHH involved in the beginning?


Good point I didn't notice that.


----------



## NathWFC

I like The Shield a lot, but this shit needs to start actually going somewhere. For 5 months now they've just been coming out and destroying randomers and having tag matches with random teams without any real purpose and/or storyline.

There needs to be a bigger picture to it all and some real substance, because it's slowly starting to get old.


----------



## Itami

NEW interview with Shield from Axxess:

http://vimeo.com/64188045#

Dat Ambrose promo. :mark: Roman seem to love it too. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Itami said:


> NEW interview with Shield from Axxess:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64188045#
> 
> Dat Ambrose promo. :mark: *Roman seem to love it too.* :lol


Yup, standing there enjoying the living crap out of some classic Ambrose Promowork. You can almost hear him thinking "Oh lol there goes that crazy fuck again. I love it when he does this!".


----------



## Itami

It's amazing how he just takes that on the fly while dropping fancy words along with it too. That just proves how good he truly is on the mic.


----------



## savemefromvince

this shit has this many pages? I'm a huge Shield fan. You guys realize they might never disband, right? lol not for a few years anyways.


----------



## Asenath

We love them, and we _love_ them. So they get lots of discussion -- especially when they're all hot and sweaty.


----------



## Telos

Itami said:


> NEW interview with Shield from Axxess:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64188045#
> 
> Dat Ambrose promo. :mark: Roman seem to love it too. :lol


Roman cheesing out the whole time Ambrose was dropping that promo :lol

Loved it


----------



## THATswhatidonow

Imo i find them to be boring and over pushed too soon. Also where are they headed with the attacks? No where there's no championship for 3 people. Who's the leader? They all get mic time and pin fall victories.

Unless they feud with other groups i don't care to see them.

They better hope it's not DX. Instant burial.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

THATswhatidonow said:


> Imo i find them to be boring and over pushed too soon. Also where are they headed with the attacks? No where there's no championship for 3 people. Who's the leader? They all get mic time and pin fall victories.
> 
> Unless they feud with other groups i don't care to see them.
> 
> They better hope it's not DX. Instant burial.


You find everyone boring and overpushed, idiot.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That was promo was lovely. Dean shoots off the cuff so naturally.



Asenath said:


> We love them, and we _love_ them. So they get lots of discussion -- especially when they're all hot and sweaty.


I really wish we had a Men of Wrestling section. This thread always gets derailed with persons rehashing the same ol' shit. No there is not going to be another member. No there is no real leader of or in the shield. They are a unit. No they don't need a female wrestler. No we do not know how the storyline is going to be played out. No we do not know what is the ultimate purpose of The Shield, neither do we know the purpose of Hornswoggle but he's still here.


----------



## THATswhatidonow

The Cynical Heel said:


> You find everyone boring and overpushed, idiot.


Just the IWC darlings, and watch your language child.:cussin:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Itami said:


> NEW interview with Shield from Axxess:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64188045#
> 
> Dat Ambrose promo. :mark: Roman seem to love it too. :lol



I like their music choice. Wild Eyes is a great song.


----------



## Asenath

THATswhatidonow said:


> Just the IWC darlings, and watch your language child.:cussin:


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> NEW interview with Shield from Axxess:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/64188045#
> 
> Dat Ambrose promo. :mark: Roman seem to love it too. :lol


:lmao Love it!!!


----------



## Coney718

*Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

After almost every Raw and most recently after this week's Smackdown taping the Sheild wrestles a dark match. Why do they wresltle so many dark matches? Wouldnt it be benefical to thier characters to wrestle on TV more often? So the fans can see them as legitimate threats in the ring. They've had a couple matches on PPV and I think one on Raw and thats it. Them just coming out and jumping someone is getting old.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

They're undefeated though on TV.

They'll also be wrestling next RAW

They wrestle so many dark matches 1. to send the crowd home happy and 2. For seasoning. You've got to work with guys on dark matches and house shows to prepare better for the bigger shows.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

Why does Cena wrestle so many dark matches?


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

Perhaps WWE consider they need to improve.


----------



## bipartisan101

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't they normally lose the dark matches? If thats true, then the reason is so they look tough on TV, but after the shows over the crowd gets to see Cena and other top faces beat up on them for the enjoyment of the home crowd.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

To get more experience in the ring...it's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## nmadankumar

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

To send home the crowd happy


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

Theres 3 of them so you can add more faces to the dark match


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Why does the Sheild wrestle so many dark matches??*

Because they a genuinely good wrestlers, but they need to keep an onscreen mystique about them. Plus, keeping them undefeated would grow old very quickly if they had matches each week.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ok so most people on here know i wrestle...well i am at an event this week where us in the buisness take seminar classes, get to network and etc....well i am just telling you what i over heard but i over heard a official from wwe saying they are planning on making orton the mentor of the sheild....i am just sharing what i heard. What are your guys thoughts on that if they go through with that?


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Viper? I guess kayfabe wise if this has to do with an Orton heel turn, I guess he's not the worse guy they could get stuck with. But really tho, no. Unless his envolvement leads to tension in the shield where they break up and Dean snaps on him, then please just leave The Shield alone.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

No. Please god no. 

Not Paige. Not Orton. Not Punk. Not Wyatt. NOT NOT NOT! Leave The Shield ALONE!!! :batista3


----------



## iamnotanugget

I suppose it could be interesting but I really hope Orton is NOT the leader. They do not need anyone else. They are perfect the way they are. But I guess all good things must come to an end someday so it would not surprise me if they fucked this up royally.


----------



## DA

Jesus, imagine Orton cutting promos as leader of the Shield every week, with Ambrose stood behind him without a mic, it would be lunacy.


----------



## Jean0987654321

I would enjoy that Orton or Cena would lead the Shield. HECK, I'LL KEEP WATCHING JUST FOR THEM!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I hope not either, I almost choked on my drink when I heard the official say it. I just want them to be the three of them too. Btw edge and beth are here too.


----------



## Asenath

My feelings about this are so immediate and so negative that they can only be expressed by a Claire Danes Ugly Cry gif. 










Literally no one wants Boreton attached to the Shield. Not back-in-the-day sleazy, chubby, slightly entertaining Boreton. Not current, beef jerky skintone, monotone mic skills Boreton. Just not at all. No. STAHP!


----------



## ShadowCat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No. Please god no.
> 
> Not Paige. Not Orton. Not Punk. Not Wyatt. NOT NOT NOT! Leave The Shield ALONE!!! :batista3


I agree they should have no more member's, But after there done with this Taker/Kane/HHH/Cena/Bryan feud or what ever the hell it is there doing i don't know anymore, That they need to split just so i can bare witness to the start of the Ambrose/Rollins legacy.


----------



## JackieLackey

:ambrose Dean Ambrose. He's hot, crazy and athletic.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lmao at clair gif...that's how I felt lol


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I don't hate Orton even though he's phoning it in now but trying to make the Shield basically into another Legacy?

No.

Also how/why be a mentor to people BETTER than him?


----------



## Aynjehl

If there is any justice in this world (pun originally unintended but then quickly intended), Randy Orton will stay far, far, far away from The Shield. In fact, if there was any good in this world at all, Randy Orton would stay off of my tv screen altogether.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Bearodactyl

Do I prefer my Shield as-is? Yes
Would my wrestling world come to a sudden and heartbreaking end if they added Orton? No. Well, I shouldn't say no, more like, depends on where they go with it. If he takes on a full leader role and the rest get seemingly demoted that would be bad, capital B Bad. But if he's just being used as a "tool" of sorts to change up the current gimmick where we see very little back and forth superstar interaction with the shield (something I've been longing for: it's been either pre taped speeches or live speeches from the ring or top of the stairs since their inception, never "real" conversations back and forth) then I could possibly live with that. 

I try not to shoot anything down before it's happened. Try to keep an open mind and all that.


----------



## Asenath

Open mind my ass. The Shield with Orton will be Legacy 2.0 - and you know what that did for Ted and Cody. Cody barely recovered. Ted might never.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Asenath said:


> Open mind my ass. The Shield with Orton will be Legacy 2.0 - and you know what that did for Ted and Cody. Cody barely recovered. Ted might never.


Ahh, but they were presented as his minions pretty much. Obviously after that period was over (with the silly other potential legacy members storyline: who here remembers THAT trainwreck?!) they had to pretty much start from the groundfloor up again. What I'm trying to say here is that The Shield (with Orton) is already a very different animal than Orton (with the Shield). It's all in the details, pretty much. IF they (for instance) turn Orton heel, then have him try and hook up with the Shield in a quid pro quo type arrangement (so not per se teaming them up, BUT making them interact a lot more backstage, helping eachother out etc) that COULD possibly be done well.

I'm not saying I wouldn't be critical. I'm not saying it wouldn't possibly suck giant king kong monkey balls. I'm not saying I wouldn't be worried. I'm just saying they COULD be able to make that work.


----------



## Amber B

BaBy FireFly said:


> Ok so most people on here know i wrestle...well i am at an event this week where us in the buisness take seminar classes, get to network and etc....well i am just telling you what i over heard but i over heard a official from wwe saying they are planning on making orton the mentor of the sheild....i am just sharing what i heard. What are your guys thoughts on that if they go through with that?


I'll believe it when I see it.

Orton being the mentor and a mouth piece for a group with Ambrose in it will be laughable and depressing all at the same time.

It also wouldn't make sense to turn him heel when the world champion is a heel and they're already heel heavy.

Can there be loose alliances? Maybe. Should there be some "higher power" or "leader" of the group when they've shown they don't need one? Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

Well, I was always hoping that The Undertaker was controlling The Shield. It'd be cool next week if that one turned up during Hell No, Brother V The Shield.


----------



## J89LDN

Shield are fine as they are, no need for new members. The only person I see them aligning with is Paul Heyman.


----------



## NeyNey

> but i over heard a official from wwe saying they are planning on making orton the mentor of the sheild....


I don't think so.


----------



## RDEvans

The shield should have a match with these guys sometime


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I do not want orton to get involved either. I hope what I over heard will not happen.


----------



## THANOS

RDEvans said:


> The shield should have a match with these guys sometime


Speaking of the devil.

Excellent episode of NXT this week! Bray Wyatt's squash and epic promo were great to watch, as was Kruger/Gabriel, Rollins/Graves with Ambrose and Reigns destroying 12 lumberjacks by themselves :mark:, and Emma was great inring! Sara Del Ray is certainly doing some amazing work down there.

Here's the episode.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz4j1g_wwe-nxt-full-show-4-17-2013_sport?search_algo=2#.UXBFj8rjWYg


----------



## Cmpunk91

What if punk returns as the leader of the shield? Finally?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Lumberjack match in NXT was nice! As soon as I heard the crowd pop during the match I knew Ambrose and Reigns were gonna put a beating on the lumberjacks. But there's one thing bugging me - didn't Rollins tell them last week that he wanted to beat Graves on his own?


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Lumberjack match in NXT was nice! As soon as I heard the crowd pop during the match I knew Ambrose and Reigns were gonna put a beating on the lumberjacks. But there's one thing bugging me - didn't Rollins tell them last week that he wanted to beat Graves on his own?


Just watched it. It was quite nice. Rollins is quite atheltic and flexible without jumping around like mountain goat a la Kofi.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

It's Joey the Wildcat.
Seriously, Wildcat is an AWFUL nickname for Kofi.


Pumped for Shield vs Dragons of Destruction on Monday, probably the highlight of the show.


----------



## MGenerationX

*The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

A completely different style of stable, of course. No big stars leading them such as HHH and Flair. But 3 guys on the rise, it's obviously not going to last forever as it will be a way of making stars out of the three of them, in particular Reigns for me.

Are people happy with them? Do you like the direction they're going in? Best member? 

I just hope they don't pull some shit like having someone become their secret leader (ahem, Orton/Punk). They're great on their own imo, leave them be and keep them going for a minimum of 2 years.

Thoughts?


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Hell no. boring team.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Backstage look at Axxess/Wrestlemania. Starts at 1:06 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

LINK TO VIDEO


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Evolution is such a low bar for such a choice team like the Shield, isn't it? I mean Boreton and Big Dave (who could never really wrestle) and two rasslin' grandpas? Tsk.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Reigns is the worst of the three, he's not even talented.


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



NiKKi_SEGA said:


>


hahahahaha


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

To be honest, I'm just happy that we have a legitimate heel stable that have a half decent gimmick, attitude era-esque music and talented guys, just my opinion. I just want them to have a good storyline, something that is gritty.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

The shield needs win something important.... Like a Wolrd championship...
But in fanct.. I like The Shiled mucho more than Evolution or NWO...


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

How many stables have there been since Evolution? That accomplishment might not be saying much.


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



SASpurs2120 said:


> How many stables have there been since Evolution? That accomplishment might not be saying much.


They're better than Legacy and Nexus!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Soulrollins said:


> The shield needs won something important.... Like a Wolrd championship...
> But in fanct.. I like The Shiled mucho more than Evolution or NWO...


You show day after day that you just started watching wrestling.


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



MGenerationX said:


> They're better than Legacy and Nexus!


Exactly...that's not saying much.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

OP, I like how you noted that it was a different type of stable. I think it's indeed a lesson's learned project from what the E did with the Nexus. They are very mysterious, as they don't come from the locker room. They choose who they attack, and then when put in the ring, they back up everything they say. They are like this dark cloud that sits above the WWE Programs waiting to drop down, and currently it's on the main eventers which really makes them something almost entirely different from anything else done before, or atleast an evolution of the Nexus idea.

I think the reason they helped Punk during his WWE title reign was because they were inpired by the Pipe Bomb. Change is needed in the WWE, change of the same old shit, the Cena Problem, all this sort of stuff. Even though Punk has nothing to do with the Shield, he was their inspiration to forming and to doing what they think is Justice.

If anyone saw their WM Axxess video from NXT, it showed that they could evry well be tweeners as they applauded the fans that came out to see them, and said about the fans that they beleive in the Shield. They beleive in what they are doing, trying to change the WWE Universe, one attack at a time... 

I love it, it's currently the best thing going in the WWE right now and we know how talented Rollins and Ambrose are, and Reigns has the IT Factor and no doubt has been grouped with them to ensure he learns heaps so he will be a big star in next 5-10 years.

I believe...


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



SASpurs2120 said:


> Exactly...that's not saying much.


So you're not a fan I take it?


----------



## ALLEYEZONME

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Soulrollins said:


> The shield needs won something important.... Like a Wolrd championship...
> But in fanct.. I like The Shiled mucho more than Evolution or NWO...


The trollin' is strong with this one.


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Lariatoh! said:


> OP, I like how you noted that it was a different type of stable. I think it's indeed a lesson's learned project from what the E did with the Nexus. They are very mysterious, as they don't come from the locker room. They choose who they attack, and then when put in the ring, they back up everything they say. They are like this dark cloud that sits above the WWE Programs waiting to drop down, and currently it's on the main eventers which really makes them something almost entirely different from anything else done before, or atleast an evolution of the Nexus idea.
> 
> I think the reason they helped Punk during his WWE title reign was because they were inpired by the Pipe Bomb. Change is needed in the WWE, change of the same old shit, the Cena Problem, all this sort of stuff. Even though Punk has nothing to do with the Shield, he was their inspiration to forming and to doing what they think is Justice.
> 
> If anyone saw their WM Axxess video from NXT, it showed that they could evry well be tweeners as they applauded the fans that came out to see them, and said about the fans that they beleive in the Shield. They beleive in what they are doing, trying to change the WWE Universe, one attack at a time...
> 
> I love it, it's currently the best thing going in the WWE right now and we know how talented Rollins and Ambrose are, and Reigns has the IT Factor and no doubt has been grouped with them to ensure he learns heaps so he will be a big star in next 5-10 years.
> 
> I believe...


Quality that. Well done, you!


----------



## Carr1

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Soulrollins said:


> The shield needs won something important.... Like a Wolrd championship...
> But in fanct.. I like The Shiled mucho more than Evolution or NWO...


You mean like an unbeaten record including clean wins over the top babyfaces of the company, with one of them coming at wrestlemania


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Nexus was more entertaining than Shield imo.

Shield is getting repetitive. They do the same crap every week.


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



MGenerationX said:


> So you're not a fan I take it?


More or less indifferent. It's just that when you say the best since Evolution it doesn't exactly mean much considering the competition for that accolade is Nexus, The Corre, and Legacy.


----------



## MGenerationX

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Nexus was more entertaining than Shield imo.
> 
> Shield is getting repetitve. They do the same crap every week.


I found that Nexus got horribly repetitive after about 3 weeks. The Shield is everything Nexus could have been in my opinion. They're just so much more intimidating. For me Reigns looks a little out of place amongst them, mainly due to his looks and build, as Rollins and Ambrose just look horrible sometimes, they have that brawler look, whereas Reigns is a little more clean cut.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They bore me now. They need a few bigger than beating Orton and Sheamus. I want to see some good single wins, and to see them in a more important story.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



MGenerationX said:


> I found that Nexus got horribly repetitive after about 3 weeks. The Shield is everything Nexus could have been in my opinion. They're just so much more intimidating. For me Reigns looks a little out of place amongst them, mainly due to his looks and build, as Rollins and Ambrose just look horrible sometimes, they have that brawler look, whereas Reigns is a little more clean cut.


The thing is, Nexus got more promo time and had proper storylines than the Shield. That's why I've found them more entertaining.

It's not Shield's fault though that they're repetitive. Blame should go to Vince and the writers for booking them that way.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Only indie marks care about the shield.


----------



## Smitson

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Aloverssoulz said:


> They bore me now. They need a few bigger than beating Orton and Sheamus. I want to see some good single wins, and to see them in a more important story.


They beat Cena, Ryback and Sheamus clean.

How much bigger of a win do they need?


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They are getting stale as other have said & they need some single matches or tag matches. They are currently my favourite entity in WWE.

I would love if it was 3 other low level guys who eventually end The Shield, 3 guys who deserve the push but never seem to get it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

In my opinion, better than Evolution, nWo, Nexus, New Nexus.... You see where I'm going with this. GOAT Stable, imo. I like all three of the guys, like that they came into the WWE totally unestablished and have gone over everyone. Like that they don't need a "leader" like Flair or Aitch. Most of all, I LOVE the Swat team gimmick. It just captured my imagination.


----------



## JackieLackey

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Nimbus said:


> Only indie marks care about the shield.


ignorant :no:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

There's not much competition but yeah I'd say so. All of their matches have been great (Wrestlemania probably being the worst, but still decent). Their backstage, self-recorded promos are brilliant, their live in arena ones are a bit generic and boring at times.

I think there's still a lot to come from them and I think that the fact we know there's more to come from them makes us like them more than we probably should. They're definitely one of the better things in the company at the moment anyway.


----------



## Smitson

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> In my opinion, better than Evolution, nWo, Nexus, New Nexus.... You see where I'm going with this. GOAT Stable, imo. I like all three of the guys, like that they came into the WWE totally unestablished and have gone over everyone. Like that they don't need a "leader" like Flair or Aitch. Most of all, I LOVE the Swat team gimmick. It just captured my imagination.


I love that they don't need a leader as well, but it does make it harder for them to compete for the world titles as it's hard to say which one of the three would be the one to go for the gold.


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I don't remember Evolution being all that great...


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

JBL's Cabinet was far better than Evolution, even being connected with such an amazing champion made a series of jobbers halfway relevant.
And, to be honest, I'd feel better about The Shield if I wasn't 100% sure that Ambrose will be booked as a cowardly heel upon splitting from the group.
I'd almost bet money on it. Only Reigns and Reigns alone has any future in WWE - and I don't say that as an insult to the other two. I'm saying it because Vince McMahon *will not* push Ambrose or Rollins once The Shield is over.


----------



## JackieLackey

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

At least The Shield has some substance and is undefeated and have racked up major wins. They have alot of promise in their futures.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Easily. I would like them getting more mic time and getting more character like Evolution but the difference was in Evo we knew who the leader..Everyone had their roles but in the Shield since they are all equals one cant be booked stronger than the other.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I definitely agree with this. Nexus had potential but Cena buried everyone and ruined their credibility. The Shield has stayed credible for a long time.


----------



## insanitydefined

No love for the Straight Edge Society? unk2

They're definitely better than Legacy was, and I was never that big of a fan of Nexus in the first place, so yeah I'd say they are. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



insanitydefined said:


> No love for the Straight Edge Society?


Big Show made them look like fools.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



MGenerationX said:


> A completely different style of stable, of course. No big stars leading them such as HHH and Flair. But 3 guys on the rise, it's obviously not going to last forever as it will be a way of making stars out of the three of them, in particular Reigns for me.
> 
> Are people happy with them? Do you like the direction they're going in? Best member?
> 
> I just hope they don't pull some shit like having someone become their secret leader (ahem, Orton/Punk). They're great on their own imo, leave them be and keep them going for a minimum of 2 years.
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't like them. 

Individually, Tyler Black is cool, I like the other guy too, who feuded with Regal in FCW. 

But the shield doesn't make sense. They say they formed out of some need for justice, but they never made their point. All they do is gang up on people. Nothing wrong with that, but where does the justice thing come in?

Call me hard to please but I think wrestling should be held to the same storytelling standards of every other medium. The shield just makes no sense.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Asenath said:


> Evolution is such a low bar for such a choice team like the Shield, isn't it? I mean Boreton and Big Dave (who could never really wrestle) and two rasslin' grandpas? Tsk.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

-Shield has to go a long way to match Evolution.

-The best stable since Evolution is La Familia.Very underrated.Their feuds with Undertaker and Batista were highly entertaining.Vickie played the role of heel GM perfectly.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



insanitydefined said:


> No love for the Straight Edge Society? unk2
> 
> They're definitely better than Legacy was, and I was never that big of a fan of Nexus in the first place, so yeah I'd say they are.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Should have kept that going longer. LIke, WAY longer.


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

What is the feeling on them breaking up? It is possible for them to be around for awhile & stay relevant, just allow them to develop their own personalities & it could work. They have proved they work well together.

Alternatively, one could be eventually booked in the MITB, which they ultimately win & challenge whoever would be champion.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> You show day after day that you just started watching wrestling.


Lol a fan of the mizery saying me that..m
Kid, i watch wrestling since 1998..

Anyway..The Shield has potential to be more than Evolution, and nwo..You just have to leave the fucking nostalgy


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

If by "best" you mean they're the most protected hard pushed stable since them, then I'd agree; they would be.

If by "best" you meant they're really entertaining or super talented and going to be that successful. . .then no. Then again, even though they're not even remotely close to as good as them, there haven't exactly been many great stables.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Just because they have been booked strong doesn't mean they are great. Especially when they still have to posses even at least half of the charisma ADR had as a heel.

They have been basically doing the same thing over and over again since they debuted.

Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave

That's their history in a nutshell.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Hawksea said:


> Just because they have been booked strong doesn't mean they are great. Especially when they still have to posses even at least half of the charisma ADR had as a heel.
> 
> They have been basically doing the same thing over and over again since they debuted.
> 
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> 
> That's their history in a nutshell.


That's a good point. I'd like to see wrestling in general adopt a similar model to that of basic cable dramas. 

think breaking bad, sons of anarchy, walking dead, whatever you like...

They do every thing in twelve shows. And every season ends with dramatic change. Change is important to any story.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Hawksea said:


> They have been basically doing the same thing over and over again since they debuted.
> 
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> 
> That's their history in a nutshell.


Exactly, they need to do something different with The Shield. It's getting boring now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Hawksea said:


> Just because they have been booked strong doesn't mean they are great. Especially when they still have to posses even at least *half of the charisma ADR had as a heel.*
> 
> They have been basically doing the same thing over and over again since they debuted.
> 
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> Arrive. Triple Powerbomb. Leave
> 
> That's their history in a nutshell.


The triple bomb gets more crowd response than ADR ever got on his best night as heel.

But I agree about the reptitiveness. We need a new promo now. What's next for The Shield after Wrestlemania? Are they still going to take care of the Cena problem? It's like creative just forgot that part of the storyline or something.....oh wait fpalm


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Just remember that evolution did pretty much nothing in 2002 and 2003, so the Shield could end up doing some cool stuff. We will have to wait and see. It was pretty much just triple h with flair in his corner. Orton and batista were just kind of there. It wasn't until late 2003 they started pushing orton and batista/flair were tag champs.

Like others have said, pretty much all the stables have sucked since then, so there's not much competition lol. I hope the shield is something we can have fond memories of...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

You know something, in my eyes Evolution was the best WWE stable in history but honestly I can say that The Shield right now are just a step below them. They are way above factions such as S.E.S, The Corre and especially Legacy. The direction for the Shield now is to establish these guys *individually* cause technically they proven that they can beat any random team of main eventers. Not only that, it’s time for them to capture some championship gold around their waist, not just keep beating up Ryback for the 100th time or claim they took care the Cena problem but still attacking him for no reason….



SASpurs2120 said:


> How many stables have there been since Evolution? That accomplishment might not be saying much.


- The Cabinet
- Team Angle 
- Mexicools 
- The Corre 
- Nexus
- S.E.S. 
- 3MB
- La Familia
- Legacy 
- La resistance
- Dudley Boyz (Heels with Spike as the leader)


----------



## Londrick

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Team Angle, Nexus and SES (even though they were used as jobbers) were better than The Shield.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Danjo1986 said:


> I don't remember Evolution being all that great...


It wasn't, I think some people just look back on it and see that it turned Orton and Batista into main eventers so they act like it was a great stable, it wasn't, not at all.

Lots of stables have been better than Evolution. SES, La Familia, The Nexus, were all much better heel stables, the difference is *Evolution was shoved down our throats for YEARS*, and the WWE used the stable to turn Orton and Batista into stars, the stable was not entertaining, quite the contrary.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Last night i was talking with someone that works at fcw/nxt and they where saying how that the company is really behind ambrose and he remindes them of our generation piper and more(spacing on the names they said...its been a long weekend and week but i remember people saying the same thing on here) and also even though he can be natural awkward thats what they love about him. I thought that was nice to hear.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iamnotanugget

BaBy FireFly said:


> Last night i was talking with someone that works at fcw/nxt and they where saying how that the company is really behind ambrose and he remindes them of our generation piper and more(spacing on the names they said...its been a long weekend and week but i remember people saying the same thing on here) and also even though he can be natural awkward thats what they love about him. I thought that was nice to hear.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


(Y) (Y)


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I hate to see what happens when the Shield find out there is no Six Man Tag Championship


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I have a lot to catch up on, I still haven't gotten to watch last week's NXT. Did he lick anyone? Lol

I usually do not read fan fics on ambrose but I recently came across one and I feel like I am reading a really good juicy psychotic,love, suspense thriller lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spicoli

I am SOOOOOOOOOOO stoked for the 6 Man Tag match on monday!!!!!  Heavily waitin to mark for Ambrose goin bat shit crazy on Taker! :ambrose


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Lariatoh! said:


> OP, I like how you noted that it was a different type of stable. I think it's indeed a lesson's learned project from what the E did with the Nexus. They are very mysterious, as they don't come from the locker room. They choose who they attack, and then when put in the ring, they back up everything they say. They are like this dark cloud that sits above the WWE Programs waiting to drop down, and currently it's on the main eventers which really makes them something almost entirely different from anything else done before, or atleast an evolution of the Nexus idea.
> 
> I think the reason they helped Punk during his WWE title reign was because they were inpired by the Pipe Bomb. Change is needed in the WWE, change of the same old shit, the Cena Problem, all this sort of stuff. Even though Punk has nothing to do with the Shield, he was their inspiration to forming and to doing what they think is Justice.
> 
> If anyone saw their WM Axxess video from NXT, it showed that they could evry well be tweeners as they applauded the fans that came out to see them, and said about the fans that they beleive in the Shield. They beleive in what they are doing, trying to change the WWE Universe, one attack at a time...
> 
> I love it, it's currently the best thing going in the WWE right now and we know how talented Rollins and Ambrose are, and Reigns has the IT Factor and no doubt has been grouped with them to ensure he learns heaps so he will be a big star in next 5-10 years.
> 
> I believe...


The Shield are a refined version of the Nexus, but even more fresh. You said it best with that they back up what they say when they step in the ring. I personally am very interested to see the summer months go with them. I agree that they are the best thing going on the show right now, especially with Punk taking time off.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

the shield storyline has to go somewhere. they literally have been doing the exact same thing since november


----------



## Fxhd

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They need titles.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> You know something, in my eyes Evolution was the best WWE stable in history but honestly I can say that The Shield right now are just a step below them. They are way above factions such as S.E.S, The Corre and especially Legacy. The direction for the Shield now is to establish these guys *individually* cause technically they proven that they can beat any random team of main eventers. Not only that, it’s time for them to capture some championship gold around their waist, not just keep beating up Ryback for the 100th time or claim they took care the Cena problem but still attacking him for no reason….
> 
> 
> 
> - The Cabinet
> - Team Angle
> - Mexicools
> - The Corre
> - Nexus
> - S.E.S.
> - 3MB
> - La Familia
> - Legacy
> - La resistance
> - Dudley Boyz (Heels with Spike as the leader)


I don't agree. Every member of The Shield is worse than every member of Evolution. Literally. So no, they're not a step below them. More like ten steps. Their booking is tremendously favorable for them. They still have no losses or beatdowns and have practically been put over the whole face roster within the first 3 months of their debut.

But to claim they are almost as good as Ric Flair, Triple H, Batista, and Randy Orton? Dude, come on. lol. If even one of them has a better career than any one member of Evolution, I will be shocked.



Nightmare_SE said:


> It wasn't, I think some people just look back on it and see that it turned Orton and Batista into main eventers so they act like it was a great stable, it wasn't, not at all.
> 
> Lots of stables have been better than Evolution. SES, La Familia, The Nexus, were all much better heel stables, the difference is *Evolution was shoved down our throats for YEARS*, and the WWE used the stable to turn Orton and Batista into stars, the stable was not entertaining, quite the contrary.


And The Shield isn't so far?

*People WWE has put The Shield over:*

The Rock (multiple times and once gave minor kayfabe injuries)
John Cena (multiple times)
Ric Flair
Ryback (like freakin 20 times)
The Miz
Chris Jericho
Big Show
Sheamus (multiple times)
Randy Orton (handful of times)
Kane (multiple times)
Daniel Bryan (multiple times)
Brodus Clay
Tensai
Great Khali
Sin Cara (+ kayfabe injury)
Rey Mysterio (+ kayfabe injury)
Tommy Dreamer (+ legit injury)
Heath Slater
Jinder Mahal
Drew McIntyre
Brad Maddox

And I'm probably forgetting some people. Notice how almost everyone on this list are not newbies, nobodies, or jobbers. They are mostly main event and upper midcard guys. Meanwhile, zero people have beaten The Shield at anything and it's been over half a year since their debut.

The Shield has gotten the Rolls-Royce of pushes. They're totally not shoved down our throats though. Nope.


----------



## JoeFlacco05

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Reigns is the worst of the three, he's not even talented.


Bingo.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

The original Nexus was awesome. I hated it when they added Husky, McGillicutty, Mason Ryan. And I am a huge fan of Punk but the Nexus with Punk was horrible. But Barrett, Otunga, Sheffield, Gabriel, Slater, Young, Tarver was better than The Shield.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I'm not an Indy Mark and I like the Shield. Then again, my top 5 is a mix of Indy and well you can see who I like.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



SinJackal said:


> I don't agree. Every member of The Shield is worse than every member of Evolution. Literally. So no, they're not a step below them. More like ten steps. Their booking is tremendously favorable for them. They still have no losses or beatdowns and have practically been put over the whole face roster within the first 3 months of their debut.
> 
> But to claim they are almost as good as Ric Flair, Triple H, Batista, and Randy Orton? Dude, come on. lol. If even one of them has a better career than any one member of Evolution, I will be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> And The Shield isn't so far?
> 
> *People WWE has put The Shield over:*
> 
> The Rock (multiple times and once gave minor kayfabe injuries)
> John Cena (multiple times)
> Ric Flair
> Ryback (like freakin 20 times)
> The Miz
> Chris Jericho
> Big Show
> Sheamus (multiple times)
> Randy Orton (handful of times)
> Kane (multiple times)
> Daniel Bryan (multiple times)
> Brodus Clay
> Tensai
> Great Khali
> Sin Cara (+ kayfabe injury)
> Rey Mysterio (+ kayfabe injury)
> Tommy Dreamer (+ legit injury)
> Heath Slater
> Jinder Mahal
> Drew McIntyre
> Brad Maddox
> 
> And I'm probably forgetting some people. Notice how almost everyone on this list are not newbies, nobodies, or jobbers. They are mostly main event and upper midcard guys. Meanwhile, zero people have beaten The Shield at anything and it's been over half a year since their debut.
> 
> The Shield has gotten the Rolls-Royce of pushes. * They're totally not shoved down our throats though.* Nope.


Marks gonna mark.
In their minds, nobodies being shoved down our throat that they like. CM Punk or Shield.

And P.S., the SES fucking sucked tremendously. The only member worth note is Punk. The rest were absolute garbage as apparent by their swift, immediate, and justified terminations.


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They've beaten all of the top stars of the current roster, and about to be in a match with Undertaker. I'll say they are one of better stables since evoultion so far.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Soulrollins said:


> Lol a fan of the mizery saying me that..m
> Kid, i watch wrestling since 1998..
> 
> Anyway..The Shield has potential to be more than Evolution, and nwo..You just have to leave the fucking nostalgy


Yes, it's just nostalgy. 

It has nothing to do with the fact that you're being a blind mark? NO? OK.

Well Miz is better than Stone Cold. And if someone argues this I will just say it's nostalgy.( I do not believe this statement)

Of course I don't believe this statement because I'm not a blind mark who pulls asinine/ten/eleven shit out of their ass.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Absolutely they are the best stable since Evolution. Who the hell is going to argue that fact? What, they're going to pull the Legacy card? :ti


----------



## Overgiver

Spicoli said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOO stoked for the 6 Man Tag match on monday!!!!!  Heavily waitin to mark for Ambrose goin bat shit crazy on Taker! :ambrose


It won't happen. I can almost guarantee it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



SASpurs2120 said:


> More or less indifferent. It's just that when you say the best since Evolution it doesn't exactly mean much considering the competition for that accolade is Nexus, The Corre, and Legacy.


Don't forget 3MB....

:cussin:


----------



## Asenath

Would I be an over-invested fan if I called in to work to watch The Shield and Taker?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Would I be an over-invested fan if I called in to work to watch The Shield and Taker?


Calling in sick?

You can DVR the show unless that's not an option for you. You would be a bit over-invested, but I personally see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Itami

Asenath said:


> Would I be an over-invested fan if I called in to work to watch The Shield and Taker?


It's about prioritizing. I'm sure they'll understand.


Watched their SD promo... ugh Rollins sounded awful. He's such an hit and miss, but mostly miss. He needs to sound like himself.


----------



## Spicoli

Overgiver said:


> It won't happen. I can almost guarantee it.


A man can dream, can't he? LOL


----------



## STEVALD

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS :HHH2


----------



## NeyNey

Overgiver said:


> It won't happen. I can almost guarantee it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I DON'T CARE I'M STILL EXCITED!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Cmpunk91 said:


> What if punk returns as the leader of the shield? Finally?





Spoiler: Long Shit



Remember that one time, Punk huged Heyman and the camera made a close up of Punks face, looking like a maniac?

I still think this was made for a great promo. 
When everything crashes down. 

I'm sure some day Punk will turn on Heyman. 

And what could be better than anything Shield related when everybody thought _Heyman_ was the one who had to to something with them? (Leader like)

Imagine Heyman :mark: ing for Punks return.








Then, some day Punk returns, more badass than ever, standing in the middle of the ring and talks to the crowd.









Suddenly, Heyman comes out, walks down to the ring, first slowly but then faster and faster, Punk smiles.









He opens his arms, Heyman hugs Punk, Punk hugs Heyman, Heyman cries tears of joy and satisfaction, sayin' something like 
_"You're back! Finally you're back! I missed you."_ Punk kisses Heymans baldness and then.. 
Suddenly, oh god... HEYMAN IS ON THE FLOOR!.. 

Punk pushed him to the ground! His smile just vanished.









Heyman can't believe his eyes.









"What are you doin'? What did I do to you?"









Punk says nothing. 

Shield music. 









They come down, standing right and left to Punk, Punk in the middle is just looking down coldly and does nothing.







... After a minute he slowly goes down... his mouth almost touches Heymans ears... 

"_Take the beating like a man..._" he whispers.

...the exact same words which Heyman said to Maddox before his beating. 

Maybe add some Lesnar now.

Explanation next RAW. Because I have no idea. 

Inb4 " :hayden3 " 
I don't care, it's my mind. :hogan2 So fuck logic.


----------



## DA

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Long Shit
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that one time, Punk huged Heyman and the camera made a close up of Punks face, looking like a maniac?
> 
> I still think this was made for a great promo.
> When everything crashes down.
> 
> I'm sure some day Punk will turn on Heyman.
> 
> And what could be better than anything Shield related when everybody thought _Heyman_ was the one who had to to something with them? (Leader like)
> 
> Imagine Heyman :mark: ing for Punks return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, some day Punk returns, more badass than ever, standing in the middle of the ring and talks to the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, Heyman comes out, walks down to the ring, first slowly but then faster and faster, Punk smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He opens his arms, Heyman hugs Punk, Punk hugs Heyman, Heyman cries tears of joy and satisfaction, sayin' something like
> _"You're back! Finally you're back! I missed you."_ Punk kisses Heymans baldness and then..
> Suddenly, oh god... HEYMAN IS ON THE FLOOR!..
> 
> Punk pushed him to the ground! His smile just vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heyman can't believe his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What are you doin'? What did I do to you?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk says nothing.
> 
> Shield music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They come down, standing right and left to Punk, Punk in the middle is just looking down coldly and does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... After a minute he slowly goes down... his mouth almost touches Heymans ears...
> 
> "_Take the beating like a man..._" he whispers.
> 
> ...the exact same words which Heyman said to Maddox before his beating.
> 
> Maybe add some Lesnar now.
> 
> Explanation next RAW. Because I have no idea.
> 
> Inb4 " :hayden3 "
> I don't care, it's my mind. :hogan2 So fuck logic.


:bateman


----------



## Spicoli

CRIMSON said:


> THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS :HHH2


I will still never get over that hair cut...... :dazzler


----------



## Nightmare_SE

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



SinJackal said:


> And The Shield isn't so far?
> 
> *People WWE has put The Shield over:*
> 
> The Rock (multiple times and once gave minor kayfabe injuries)
> John Cena (multiple times)
> Ric Flair
> Ryback (like freakin 20 times)
> The Miz
> Chris Jericho
> Big Show
> Sheamus (multiple times)
> Randy Orton (handful of times)
> Kane (multiple times)
> Daniel Bryan (multiple times)
> Brodus Clay
> Tensai
> Great Khali
> Sin Cara (+ kayfabe injury)
> Rey Mysterio (+ kayfabe injury)
> Tommy Dreamer (+ legit injury)
> Heath Slater
> Jinder Mahal
> Drew McIntyre
> Brad Maddox
> 
> And I'm probably forgetting some people. Notice how almost everyone on this list are not newbies, nobodies, or jobbers. They are mostly main event and upper midcard guys. Meanwhile, zero people have beaten The Shield at anything and it's been over half a year since their debut.
> 
> The Shield has gotten the Rolls-Royce of pushes. They're totally not shoved down our throats though. Nope.


Really? Compared to Evolution? Evolution dominated the Raw main event scene for *years*, the stable was unbearable at times and the Triple H hate was at its peak, that was the only time since Raw first started airing since the mid 90s that I stopped watching. The Shield aren't even comparable, even if they are somehow still around come late 2014 doing exactly what they're doing now they still would not have been forced down our throats as much as Evolution was.


----------



## 4LAJF

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Reigns is the worst of the three, he's not even talented.


Agreed.

The shield sucks ass.

Boring.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

It need another member and the tag titles.

Then yes.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Reigns is the worst of the three, he's not even talented.


You're such a stupid troll. Yeah, Reigns and The Shield sucks. Aces & Eights aka stable of jobbers are the best, right?


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Yes, they are. 

Nexus and SES are better than The Shield? seriously? The Shield has been booked extremely well and have been fantastic overall. Three young potential main eventers. IMO, The Shield is the most exciting thing to happen to WWE in a while. I do think they need to start doing shit other than triple power bombing people on Raw though.

Give Ambrose the IC title and Rollins/Reigns the tag titles.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Bryan D. said:


> You're such a stupid troll. Yeah, Reigns and The Shield sucks. Aces & Eights aka stable of jobbers are the best, right?


He's only pointing out the truth. You see he likes TNA and instantly jump the gun...swear. Reigns IS the worst of the three, by the way.

Ambrose and Rollins are sickly talented


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Asenath said:


> Evolution is such a low bar for such a choice team like the Shield, isn't it? I mean Boreton and Big Dave (who could never really wrestle) and two rasslin' grandpas? Tsk.


EVOLUTION is the GOAT stable. :HHH2 :flair


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

The Shield have barely been around for six months, shall we just keep quiet until they've been around a bit longer than that yeah?

They need to be booked more in singles/standard tag team matches before they can be compared to any other stable, as well as each guy being given a role in the company, other than just three guys who are out for justice.

Are they near the same level as Evolution? They're nowhere near (and I wasn't all that big on Evolution to tell the truth), but the promise The Shield have shown means that their futures are bright. Very very bright indeed.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Hm. If they continue this winning streak and eventually become the real center of the show, they could probably pass evolution. Also would have to branch into singles competition


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> He's only pointing out the truth. You see he likes TNA and instantly jump the gun...swear. Reigns IS the worst of the three, by the way.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins are sickly talented


No, he's not. Just because Rollins is better in the ring than Reigns, it doesn't mean he's better than Reigns overall. Let's wait and see who is the member of The Shield that is going to have the best future in the company. I honestly want to see Reigns getting pushed instead of Rollins. Reigns is a monster and he is getting better on the mic.

About the guy, yes, he's a troll. If you see some posts that he has made, it's just bashing everyone. He said Roman Reigns is NOT EVEN TALENTED. How is that not being a freaking troll?


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I'm still pretty fond of the Nexus summer run but they're better than The Corre I guess.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

the second they start developing a little more theyll be way above and beyond


----------



## Pikesburgh

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Best potential since Evolution.


----------



## Itami

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Hm. If they continue this winning streak and *eventually become the real center of the show*, they could probably pass evolution. Also would have to branch into singles competition


I actually don't want that. Only reason WWE still hasn't fucked them up, is because they're not pushed as heavily as Nexus was in the beginning. If they become a bigger deal- the vocal point of the show, then Cena gets involved and you know pretty much the ending to that story.


----------



## Ncomo

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I really wanna see them pull the freebird rule with the tag titles.


----------



## CactusJamie

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Yes! Freebird rule should be law.
The Shield is talented and are more than over with the fans. But the whole thing has always smelled of born-in-a-marketing-meeting. They don't really have a purpose or goal other than justice, and I'm still not clear on what they mean by justice. I blame the writers for that though. They have the potential to be great once they figure that out though, give it a few more months.


----------



## J89LDN

Cmpunk91 said:


> What if punk returns as the leader of the shield? Finally?


Punk as the leader of the shield.
Heyman as RAW GM with Maddox as his protege and Lesnar as the enforcer.

Would be fucking awesome


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

is anyone still really excited when their music hits? they do the exact same thing every wk. boring.... start expanding their story or this will be like the mystery raw gm.


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They could be if they didn't do the same thing EVERY FUCKING WEEK. They have been doing the same for so long that is getting stale.


----------



## Strongside

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

SHIELD. Best thing in the WWE in a while. They have been booked properly thus far.


----------



## kinmad4it

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Itami said:


> I actually don't want that. Only reason WWE still hasn't fucked them up, is because they're not pushed as heavily as Nexus was in the beginning. If they become a bigger deal- the vocal point of the show, then Cena gets involved and you know pretty much the ending to that story.


That's my main concern too. Look how he decimated the entire Nexus. They should be kept as far away from Johnny Boy as possible. They definitely need a distinct direction now to further their story line. 
The story line itself has me slightly confused too. They're all about what they perceive as "injustice" within the WWE. Yet kayfabe wise, they aren't fighting injustice as Ryback and Cena "deserve" to be where they are, remember, I say kayfabe wise. They seem to be almost fighting on behalf of the IWC and we know how Vince feels about that. They need to elaborate on what this injustice is they're fighting against.


----------



## J89LDN

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



PowerandGlory said:


> is anyone still really excited when their music hits? they do the exact same thing every wk. boring.... start expanding their story or this will be like the mystery raw gm.


With Punk gone and Lesnar not guaranteed to show up every single week Heyman should manage The Shield. 

Put anything with Heyman and they instantly become awesome.

In fact I see it happening soon:
Raw after Mania Shield confront Undertaker who beat Punk
Next day on Smackdown they confront Triple H who beat Lesnar
Raw next week Lesnar and Heyman come out to 3MB's call out instead of The Shield

Coincidence? I think not 

And now with Punk gone until Payback/Summerslam who else is there to work with/protect Heyman apart from Lesnar?


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

They're still good, however they've certainly lost a little direction and have seemed to have been in a holding pattern for last 2 months, hopefully something substantial happens soon with them and they can kick on over the spring/summer months.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Meh nevermind, I was getting Legacy and Evolution mixed up.


Nexus is the best since Evolution though, considering the entertainment, the promos, the shock value (especially their debut) Shield has been pretty one dimensional.


----------



## Viperette

*The Shield is....forgettable*

At the risk of getting virtual tomatoes flung in my general direction. I can't keep quiet on this. 

At first the Shield was a group that I hated. But they were like a lot of the other groups in the past. The ones that even though you roll your eyes when you see them, you love your heroes to be victorious over them. That got old about three weeks in. And the reason I feel it's old is because it's nothing new anymore. Three guys come out, they beat up the 'good guy' and the scream 'Believe in the Shield' music plays it's over. Or they come on the Titantron, make a speech or come down to the ring, cheap shot the winner and make a speech. It's old, real damn old. I keep hearing how they were so good in the Indies and FCW. But I didn't see them in the indies and FCW. I'm seeing them here and now. And I wish I wasn't. 

For me, unless they do something new, they're nothing special.


----------



## obby

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I liked the Nexus better, but the Shield are great regardless.

2nd best stable since evolution.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Definitely best since Evolution although now is the time for them to move forward


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

So forgettable you haven't forgotten about them yet.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

I like all three of them as individuals, but I agree, they're starting to feel stale as a group. The whole thing feels really aimless and a random clusterfuck. At first I figured they were a group of hitmen who sold out to the highest bidder and did their dirty work for them. But yeah, feels aimless right now. They aren't the only guys who seem to have no real purpose for what they do, and no outcome either.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

The shield discussion thread wasn't good enough for you?

Nah, your opinion is so great it needed its own thread. :hayden3


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Inbe4loadsofbackandforthbickeringfromShieldfans

Yea, they are a terrible stable. When I think of the Shield, I think of the NWO. They're just a cheap knockoff of the NWO...


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Hopefully they'll win the tag titles at Extreme Rules and actually compete in matches that are not six man tags against three hand picked saviours.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

OP is forgettable.


----------



## Awww Shell Ya

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Find the highest window you can and fall out of it!!!!


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

the shield storyline is still obviously at the beginning and now the rtw is over i expect it to be the main storyline over the spring and summer i personally find them entertaining and are one of the only reasons i tune in each week & i no im not the only one..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

You just need to believe


----------



## Carr1

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Ok tomato to be thrown :avit:

I think that the WWE's booking of the shield has been damn near perfect, and has shown that they are learning the lessons of nexus. For one - The guys themselves are ready to be involved in TV, with the Nexus as an example it was only really Daniel Bryan and sort of Wade Barrett you could take seriously. Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns have all been groomed in developmental for a while and are so ready to step up to the plate.

Secondly, of course the temptation is to throw them into fueds but I think its great that they are in this overseeing attack at random capacity, it works nicely with the show and with their development. When they have built enough heat, then they can be released into a truly dramatic storyline that the fans will really buy into.

Finally, they have been booked strong unlike nexus. With nexus it would always seem like 8 guys could barely beat up one John Cena. They have clean wins against the top babyfaces in the company like Orton, Ryback and Sheamus. Its great, it draws real heat and when they get into really dramatic storylines as I hope they will do (my dream scenario is to align with a heel John Cena) the crowd will really buy into it!

P.S. They have awesome attire and a mean finisher!


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Shield = Nexus v2

They get pushed, people claim to like them, but once it falls apart and the individual wrestlers need to stand on their own two feet, they will fade into mediocrity.


----------



## 4LAJF

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

The Shield sucks PG ass.

Massive fat kid PG ass.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

Yes, they certainly are forgettable.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*



Carr1 said:


> Ok tomato to be thrown :avit:
> 
> I think that the WWE's booking of the shield has been damn near perfect, and has shown that they are learning the lessons of nexus. For one - The guys themselves are ready to be involved in TV, with the Nexus as an example it was only really Daniel Bryan and sort of Wade Barrett you could take seriously. Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns have all been groomed in developmental for a while and are so ready to step up to the plate.
> 
> Secondly, of course the temptation is to throw them into fueds but I think its great that they are in this overseeing attack at random capacity, it works nicely with the show and with their development. When they have built enough heat, then they can be released into a truly dramatic storyline that the fans will really buy into.
> 
> Finally, they have been booked strong unlike nexus. With nexus it would always seem like 8 guys could barely beat up one John Cena. They have clean wins against the top babyfaces in the company like Orton, Ryback and Sheamus. Its great, it draws real heat and when they get into really dramatic storylines as I hope they will do (my dream scenario is to align with a heel John Cena) the crowd will really buy into it!
> 
> P.S. They have awesome attire and a mean finisher!


 OK, but they lack a PURPOSE. A goal. Right now they are pointless and random.


----------



## Carr1

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*



Interceptor88 said:


> OK, but they lack a PURPOSE. A goal. Right now they are pointless and random.


Why do they need a specific role right this moment? Isn't it better to slowly establish them rather than rush them into the first storyline thats possible. If the WWE does this right, then the payoff will have been well worth it!


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

I don't understand the attraction to them. Unless they do something special, they ain't special.


----------



## Riot

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*



Viperette said:


> *At the risk of getting virtual tomatoes flung in my general direction.* I can't keep quiet on this.
> 
> At first the Shield was a group that I hated. But they were like a lot of the other groups in the past. The ones that even though you roll your eyes when you see them, you love your heroes to be victorious over them. That got old about three weeks in. And the reason I feel it's old is because it's nothing new anymore. Three guys come out, they beat up the 'good guy' and the scream 'Believe in the Shield' music plays it's over. Or they come on the Titantron, make a speech or come down to the ring, cheap shot the winner and make a speech. It's old, real damn old. I keep hearing how they were so good in the Indies and FCW. But I didn't see them in the indies and FCW. I'm seeing them here and now. And I wish I wasn't.
> 
> For me, unless they do something new, they're nothing special.


----------



## High_King

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

I can see HHH, Kane and Undertaker beating them


----------



## BaBy FireFly

The last two groups punk was the leader of ended not so well so if he where to be the leader they better not f it up. Personally i do not want them to have a leader but if they did i would perfer punk over orton because for some reason i can picture punk in that role better than orton.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*



Viperette said:


> At the risk of getting virtual tomatoes flung in my general direction. I can't keep quiet on this.
> 
> At first the Shield was a group that I hated. But they were like a lot of the other groups in the past. The ones that even though you roll your eyes when you see them, you love your heroes to be victorious over them. That got old about three weeks in. And the reason I feel it's old is because it's nothing new anymore. Three guys come out, they beat up the 'good guy' and the scream 'Believe in the Shield' music plays it's over. Or they come on the Titantron, make a speech or come down to the ring, cheap shot the winner and make a speech. It's old, real damn old. I keep hearing how they were so good in the Indies and FCW. But I didn't see them in the indies and FCW. I'm seeing them here and now. And I wish I wasn't.
> 
> For me, unless they do something new, they're nothing special.


I like the Shield, huge Ambrose fan, and I agree, they're getting stale. But, in fairness, two of the three members might be picking up the tag titles at Extreme Rules. So, that should change things, require them to cut different promos with a purpose all the time. We'll see.


----------



## Gonzo Fury

*Re: The Shield is....forgettable*

They're arguably one of the most relevant things at the moment, so insisting that they're forgettable at this stage is a bit cynical.


----------



## Itami

Shield doing NAO's shtick:






And this fucking selling by Ambrose... GOAT























and these fucking gifs... :lmao


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> The last two groups punk was the leader of ended not so well so if he where to be the leader they better not f it up. Personally i do not want them to have a leader but if they did i would perfer punk over orton because for *some reason i can picture punk in that role better than orton.*


Because Punk is a competent promo man. I might could watch Punk & the Shield v. Brock & Heyman. That might be interesting. 

Oh, those gifs. They love their jobs. It's all over their faces. I love it for them.


----------



## Bushmaster

I wish the words breaking and leader were banned from this thread :lol it will be a sad day for me when WWE begin the eventual stable dissension angle. I hope for some character development and them to take the tag titles off Hell No. to bad the belts look like giant Pennies, if they were gold they would look that much better around the waists of Ambrose and Rollins. 

Do the vests protect them from chairshots and chops, kinda wish they focused on that alittle.


----------



## Asenath

Soupman Prime said:


> Do the vests protect them from chairshots and chops, kinda wish they focused on that alittle.


The vests protect the tender and excitable libidos of the fangirls. If they were rocking the trunks & kneepads, it would be pandelirium.


----------



## lil_miss_erica

dean ambrose is by far the hottest. lol. but the other two are a close second


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Shield doing NAO's shtick:


Cigarettes are a motherfucker. His voice is such a damn mess. :lmao

But I still would...with pepper spray and 911 on speed dial just in case.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> Cigarettes are a motherfucker. His voice is such a damn mess. :lmao
> 
> But I still would...with pepper spray and 911 on speed dial just in case.


Or you can just stick to your good-guy Rollins over here










And leave Dean up to me. (Y)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Because Punk is a competent promo man. I might could watch Punk & the Shield v. Brock & Heyman. That might be interesting.
> 
> Oh, those gifs. They love their jobs. It's all over their faces. I love it for them.


So very true! Would love to see punk and ambrose cut a promo together! And LOL at libido comment.

Love the gifs!


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Or you can just stick to your good-guy Rollins over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And leave Dean up to me.* (Y)


Or me.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Or you can just stick to your good-guy Rollins over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave Dean up to me. (Y)


He's in the hit it a couple of times, quit it and never look back, category along with the CM Punk's of the world.

Rollins is a completely different story. He's too special to simply objectify.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I just watched this week's Main Event with Barrett vs Gabriel and its just scares me what will happen to Rollins after the Shield break up. the baby face high flying Gabriel who sells the Bullhammer better than anyone on the roster put on some great spots. Everyone talks about how Rollins is a natural face with his good guy move set. which sounds like Gabriel to me. Unless of course is just Vince being possibly bias against foreign wrestlers, (unless their Irish like Vince) and Gabriel is a victim of that ad Rollins will be fine, but it just worries me.


----------



## Itami

Eh. Rollins has good-looks and all, but the moment he speaks I turn the other way. He's what a casual fan would immediately like. You need to have something that grips after looks. Definitely shouldn't be compared with Punk. 


iDogBea said:


> Or me.


Ehe, let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lariatoh! said:


> I just watched this week's Main Event with Barrett vs Gabriel and its just scares me what will happen to Rollins after the Shield break up. the baby face high flying Gabriel who sells the Bullhammer better than anyone on the roster put on some great spots. Everyone talks about how Rollins is a natural face with his good guy move set. which sounds like Gabriel to me. Unless of course is just Vince being possibly bias against foreign wrestlers, (unless their Irish like Vince) and Gabriel is a victim of that ad Rollins will be fine, but it just worries me.


Most might say Rollins is dreadful on the mic but he is actually better than most of the roster. Theres a reason why its mainly him and Ambrose talking and Reigns just spews his couple of words. Seth is so much better than.Gabriel on the mic. I thought Gabriel would be going places too after his amazing match with Orton one Raw but he must be a blackhole of charisma.

As of right now you have to be alittle worried they could all be lost in the shuffle only because they havent established each individual. Its all about the Shield but not necessarily about the members who make the group. Sounds weird but thats how I see it.


----------



## ryback23

ryback should be the leader of the sheild or maybe damien sandow


----------



## Snothlisberger

ryback23 said:


> ryback should be the leader of the sheild or maybe damien sandow


Nope.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Roman Reigns is the unoffical leader of the Shield.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Mr.Cricket said:


> Roman Reigns is the unoffical leader of the Shield.


There is no official or unofficial leader.


----------



## THANOS

Mr.Cricket said:


> Roman Reigns is the unoffical leader of the Shield.


Nah not with the way wwe positions them in interviews and introduces them. Cole always says Ambrose's name first before the others and Ambrose is always in the middle of the other members in their promos. Hell wwe even called him their leader on their .com site.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

There is no leader, just one guy with the best mic skills for their group.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Their talent is huge, their being booked very strongly for once, but they need to expand. Some singles matches, maybe a title or 2 something, everytime there music hits it's like "who's getting belted now"?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Soupman Prime said:


> I thought Gabriel would be going places too after his amazing match with Orton one Raw but he must be a blackhole of charisma.


As much as I like him, I agree that he's quite bad on the mic. 



Itami said:


> Shield doing NAO's shtick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this fucking selling by Ambrose... GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these fucking gifs... :lmao


:mark:

Sometimes I'd like to be a fly on the wall of the WWE locker room and hear what the veterans like NAO and others think about facing up n comers like Shield and lose to them. 

Also think about this people. You know how WWE produces the DVD's about the life and careers of their wrestlers? Imagine that kinda DVD off of Ambrose in the future. :mark: :mark: :bateman
Not sure if they would acknowledge the fact that he used to take part in Tournament of Death or that he was in CZW tho.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I think it's to early to tell. They need a 'moment'.

When you say Nexus you remember the moment when they debuted. When you say Evolution you remember Triple H going from thumbs up to thumbs down on Orton. When you say N.W.O you remember Bash at the Beach 1996. When you remember The Shield you remember... Ryback being put through a table?


----------



## Overgiver

Ambrose is the "unofficial leader". I guarantee it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Why do people assume Reigns has no skill?



I know why. Ignorance.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*










The most under-rated stable in the last decade.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Oxitron said:


> Why do people assume Reigns has no skill?


Because he can't do submission moves like Daneil Bryan and hence became a bad wrestler


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Shield doing NAO's shtick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this fucking selling by Ambrose... GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these fucking gifs... :lmao


Such beauty... The King in Action. 



Amber B said:


> Cigarettes are a motherfucker. His voice is such a damn mess. :lmao


So beautiful. :bateman 



Itami said:


> And leave Dean up to me. (Y)





iDogBea said:


> Or me.














MoxleyMoxx said:


> Also think about this people. You know how WWE produces the DVD's about the life and careers of their wrestlers? Imagine that kinda DVD off of Ambrose in the future. :mark: :mark: :bateman


:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The shield isn't figting for justice, these mad men just want to watch the world burn! :ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Such beauty... The King in Action.
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful. :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Itami
> And leave Dean up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by iDogBea
> Or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ooooh, it's about to get hot up in here!









Oh btw, does anyone know the fight that this was taken from:


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I thought Nexus had more potential but WWE fucked it up. Legacy is good but SHIELD is better


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Oxitron said:


> Why do people assume Reigns has no skill?
> 
> 
> 
> I know why. Ignorance.


No one is saying that Reigns doesn't have skill.

Reigns doesn't have 10 years of experience and ring awareness, like the other two do. He's been in the business for approximately 15 minutes. Let's wait and see - he's got all the good stuff we like. He just needs to develop it.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Asenath said:


> *No one is saying that Reigns doesn't have skill.*
> 
> Reigns doesn't have 10 years of experience and ring awareness, like the other two do. He's been in the business for approximately 15 minutes. Let's wait and see - he's got all the good stuff we like. He just needs to develop it.





TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Reigns is the worst of the three, *he's not even talented.*


-


----------



## Fxhd

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

Those that say Reigns sucks just because he didn't spent 10 years in indies are shitheads. The man started his pro wrestling career 2 years ago and shows great performance, as an in-ring intense brawler; he has a main-eventer look and is developing his mic skills since he's working with one of the best today in Ambrose, just like Rollins.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Nexus was more entertaining than Shield imo.
> 
> Shield is getting repetitive. They do the same crap every week.


because the nexus weren't repetitive what so ever


----------



## TAR

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*

I like to call the Shield B.S.B. Bad Segment Breakers, because when it's either Cena or some other douchebag in the ring and you hear that Sierra Hotel India Lima Delta, SHIELD! Then you know shits about to get good, but i'm still waiting for the time that Cena or some other top face gives Shield the shovel.. just like many other stables they've had over the years.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Shield - Best stable since Evolution?*



ratedR3:16 said:


> because the nexus weren't repetitive what so ever


fpalm

Read my other post. Nexus got lot of promo time and had proper storylines. That stopped them from being repetitive.

All Shield does is arrive, attack someone and leave. It's so stale right now.


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh btw, does anyone know the fight that this was taken from:


Most likely The Ego vs Moxley in 2011.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Most likely The Ego vs Moxley in 2011.


Thank you!


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> Most likely *The Ego* vs Moxley in 20*13*.


:HHH2


----------



## jamal.

Delbusto1 said:


>


You're so good with your edits, bro. Amazing.


----------



## Xiphias

Too many girls with wide-ons in this thread...


----------



## RDEvans

I wonder, what if WWE debuted an anti Shield stable with 3 other NXT guys: Corey Graves, Adrian Neville and Kassius Ohno? Would it work or not?


----------



## Hera

Xiphias said:


> Too many girls with wide-ons in this thread...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/
:argh:


Their promo on Smackdown was so great. It's a load of bullshit that they don't get that speaking time on Raw. All well and good for them to get the rub but they need to do more with them. As for bringing in an anti-Shield stable they need to do something with The Shield to begin with. Not to mention they have a lot of dead weight that they don't do anything with (they don't even squash these goddamn people). Cena and the super friends can't beat the Shield but some NXT geeks are gonna do it? Sounds just like WWE but still. They need to push and establish the new people they brought up recently before throwing 3 more new guys out there.


----------



## llamadux

Delbusto1 said:


>


damn that gave me goosebumps. well done.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Really can't stomach the idea of The Shield losing to The Undertaker.


----------



## Delbusto

jamal. said:


> You're so good with your edits, bro. Amazing.





llamadux said:


> damn that gave me goosebumps. well done.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Question, does anyone remember the event/date when the Shield first came out to the ring with their theme music? I have a shoddy memory at times, was TLC the first time or ??? Help please!


----------



## rbhayek

I cannot wait for their first match. I believe the Shield will gain some growth ironically when they finally lose a match. I cannot wait to see blood feuds between Ambrose and anyone or Reigns and anyone. I want to see a street fight between Reigns and anyone.


----------



## krai999

TheFranticJane said:


> Really can't stomach the idea of The Shield losing to The Undertaker.


so you rather shield lose to triple h or cena then?


----------



## RDEvans

Bearodactyl said:


> Question, does anyone remember the event/date when the Shield first came out to the ring with their theme music? I have a shoddy memory at times, was TLC the first time or ??? Help please!


Yes you are current although didn't The Shield come out to Just Another War at house shows before they debuted their theme at TLC?


----------



## LovelyElle890

Itami said:


>


Love this. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I thank God that I am a loyal Sheamus fangirl. I practically have zero competition for him. :

He is a blank canvas, literally, which is utterly irresistible to a girl like me. 


:angel :cheer :angel


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

LovelyElle890 said:


> I thank God that I am a loyal Sheamus fangirl. I practically have zero competition for him. :
> 
> He is a blank canvas, literally, which is utterly irresistible to a girl like me.
> 
> 
> :angel :cheer :angel


Gross.


----------



## kendoo

Delbusto1 said:


>


Another great wwe video


----------



## Delbusto

kendoo said:


> Another great wwe video


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh btw, does anyone know the fight that this was taken from:


Lol I am on my droid so the gifs freeze like a photo and this one froze right on mox crotch!! LOL



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Gross.


Hater.


----------



## DaBaws29

What is Ambrose best match before coming to the WWE?


----------



## JackieLackey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh btw, does anyone know the fight that this was taken from:


Yum :ex:


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh btw, does anyone know the fight that this was taken from:


:yum:

/Men of Wrestling


----------



## fandangoing

Does anyone believe that this Ryback heel turn is just a hoax and in the end him and Cena are going to destroy the Shield?


----------



## TheFranticJane

krai999 said:


> so you rather shield lose to triple h or cena then?


I'd rather they not lose to someone they're just supposed to automatically fear.
Triple H and Cena don't have gimmicks that - by their very nature - bury their opponents; The Undertaker does.
Just by virtue of being The Undertaker and being booked to terrify everyone, he does a disservice to someone like Ambrose - whose gimmick conflicts with this considering he's portrayed as an absolutely psychopath.

I'd rather Undertaker just go far, far away. Or, alternatively, drop his stupid gimmick and only appear when he can cut real promos and actually put people over.


----------



## NeyNey

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Gross.


Her posts are fantastic.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

TheFranticJane said:


> .
> 
> I'd rather Undertaker just go far, far away. Or, alternatively, drop his stupid gimmick and only appear when he can cut real promos and actually put people over.


This is absolutely ridiculous. Why should Taker drop a gimmick that's so significant for not only him, but iconic of wrestling for Ambrose to look tough? The Shield have already gone over every one in the WWE, all the top stars and two or three living legends, now you want the Undertaker to drop his gimmick and put the Shield over Mark Calloway? Sorry but that idea is fucking dumb. Dean Ambrose doesn't deserve that. 

I can't help it but start to dislike the guy when he gets this kind of praise while I haven't seen anything from him worth destroying the Undertaker's character for. Ridiculous. Dean will have a hard time overcoming the legend of John Henry's Hammer that he's riding in on thanks to the likes of you and the hate will be immense.


----------



## WWE

I'm just waiting for Brock Lesnar to turn face and destroy the shield :brock


----------



## x78

DaBaws29 said:


> What is Ambrose best match before coming to the WWE?


I'm guessing you mean before he was on the main roster?


----------



## mjames74

TheFranticJane said:


> Really can't stomach the idea of The Shield losing to The Undertaker.


I don't expect them to. I'd imagine Bryan is going to eat the pin.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I said it once, and I'll say it again. If there is anyone I don't have a problem with The Shield losing to, it's Undertaker. Kayfabe wise, he is at the pinnacle of the WWE pyramid today for those who actually still wrestle. If there is anyone who deserves to beat The Shield it's him. He's even above Triple H since defeating him again at Wrestlemania last year. And I would so prefer their first lost to be at the hands of one of the GOATs instead of the likes of Super Cena, Ryback or Sheamus. If my first loss on tv is at the hands of The Undertaker via a tombstone, I would consider myself made.:bateman


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again. If there is anyone I don't have a problem with The Shield losing to, it's Undertaker. Kayfabe wise, he is at the pinnacle of the WWE pyramid today for those who actually still wrestle. If there is anyone who deserves to beat The Shield it's him. He's even above Triple H since defeating him again at Wrestlemania last year. And I would so prefer their first lost to be at the hands of one of the GOATs instead of the likes of Super Cena, Ryback or Sheamus. If my first loss on tv is at the hands of The Undertaker via a tombstone, I would consider myself made.:bateman


This. Besides, like someone said, they could grow more from a loss than from a win at this point.


----------



## TheFranticJane

SubZero3:16 said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again. If there is anyone I don't have a problem with The Shield losing to, it's Undertaker. Kayfabe wise, he is at the pinnacle of the WWE pyramid today for those who actually still wrestle. If there is anyone who deserves to beat The Shield it's him. He's even above Triple H since defeating him again at Wrestlemania last year. And I would so prefer their first lost to be at the hands of one of the GOATs instead of the likes of Super Cena, Ryback or Sheamus. If my first loss on tv is at the hands of The Undertaker via a tombstone, I would consider myself made.:bateman


A loss to The Undertaker will hurt them because The Undertaker won't sell them as a threat. Just as he refuses to sell _anyone_ as a threat.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TheFranticJane said:


> A loss to The Undertaker will hurt them because The Undertaker won't sell them as a threat. Just as he refuses to sell _anyone_ as a threat.


Oh yea just like he didn't sell Punk, HBK and HHH as a threat? Get out of here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Oh yea just like he didn't sell Punk, HBK and HHH as a threat? Get out of here.


Ignore her/him. I put them in the same category as KKF. They are like Little Jimmy to me. Their posts are just figments of R-Truth's imagination.


----------



## Bushmaster

Some girls might wanna get buried :lol


----------



## Itami

I would rather have Shield take their first loss in a major program, than just for a special return match for Taker, who will disappear for the rest of the year. Seems pointless. I doubt they'll make a major deal about losing to Taker anyway, so what's the deal I just don't


----------



## TheFranticJane

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Oh yea just like he didn't sell Punk, HBK and HHH as a threat? Get out of here.


How did Taker sell Punk as a threat? In case you forgot, he was still talking about 'eternal damnation' and all that other shit.
Oh, and he won.


----------



## Itami

Taker treating them as threats or not is irrelevant as he's not feuding with them anyway. That's the issue here.


----------



## MECCA1

Itami said:


> I would rather have Shield take their first loss in a major program, than just for a special return match for Taker, who will disappear for the rest of the year. Seems pointless. I doubt they'll make a major deal about losing to Taker anyway, so what's the deal I just don't


IDK, did the Brothers of Destruction cut any promos? As I recall the Shield were the only ones that cut a promo about the match. It just won't make any sense in terms of match outcome with a BoD win with Shield doing all the hype and build up for it. I say Shield wins cleanly with a Kane/ DB pin, or match ends with outside interference. Maybe HHH interefence? One only knows.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Itami said:


> Taker treating them as threats or not is irrelevant as he's not feuding with them anyway. That's the issue here.


NO IT'S NOT.
If the face doesn't treat the heels like a threat, why should we be invested when they fight? Undertaker goes over people again and again and we're supposed to be cool with it because of his legion of nostalgic fans who want to remember 'the good old days'.

The Shield actually have a future. And I'd rather not see them - or anyone on the roster - have to put up with Taker and his hokey, insulting gimmick.

And don't refute this by saying 'Oh, it's the greatest gimmick of all time'. Because that doesn't mean shit when the gimmick is inhibiting the growth of other talent - which it fucking well has.


----------



## blandy85

If Dean Ambrose ever loses his teeth I'd be more than happy to be their replacement


----------



## Itami

TheFranticJane said:


> NO IT'S NOT.
> If the face doesn't treat the heels like a threat, why should we be invested when they fight? Undertaker goes over people again and again and we're supposed to be cool with it because of his legion of nostalgic fans who want to remember 'the good old days'.
> 
> The Shield actually have a future. And I'd rather not see them - or anyone on the roster - have to put up with Taker and his hokey, insulting gimmick.
> 
> And don't refute this by saying 'Oh, it's the greatest gimmick of all time'. Because that doesn't mean shit when the gimmick is inhibiting the growth of other talent - which it fucking well has.


I actually agree with you on this... had you read my first post.

Just this taking them as threats is a pointless argument atm as they're not exactly in a long-term program with Taker. That's the real argument. They should lose to someone in a well build-up feud, not a special one-day-a year match.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Soupman Prime said:


> Some girls might wanna get buried :lol


There is something I so want to say to this but it might come out xrated so I am keeping my mouth shut lol


----------



## Amber B

DaBaws29 said:


> What is Ambrose best match before coming to the WWE?


1. Switchblade Conspiracy vs American Wolves (CZW or WXW..I don't remember which one it was)
2. vs Homicide (EVOLVE)- Just for the fabulous fuckery at the end
3. vs Danielson (DGUSA)



SubZero3:16 said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again. If there is anyone I don't have a problem with The Shield losing to, it's Undertaker. Kayfabe wise, he is at the pinnacle of the WWE pyramid today for those who actually still wrestle. If there is anyone who deserves to beat The Shield it's him. He's even above Triple H since defeating him again at Wrestlemania last year. And I would so prefer their first lost to be at the hands of one of the GOATs instead of the likes of Super Cena, Ryback or Sheamus. If my first loss on tv is at the hands of The Undertaker via a tombstone, I would consider myself made.:bateman


Pretty much this. I keep saying it the same damn thing but even though this is HHH's baby, I'd rather have Taker involved with them than him. Taker isn't concerned about only getting his shit in, especially at this point in his career. You're pretty much getting a guarantee that he will make them look good.


----------



## krai999

i feel twice as pumped just amazing promo


----------



## Lariatoh!

D-Bryan is eating the pin guys... Beleive in the Shield, and Bryan always booked as the weak link.


----------



## savemefromvince

TheFranticJane said:


> NO IT'S NOT.
> If the face doesn't treat the heels like a threat, why should we be invested when they fight? Undertaker goes over people again and again and we're supposed to be cool with it because of his legion of nostalgic fans who want to remember 'the good old days'.
> 
> The Shield actually have a future. And I'd rather not see them - or anyone on the roster - have to put up with Taker and his hokey, insulting gimmick.
> 
> And don't refute this by saying 'Oh, it's the greatest gimmick of all time'. Because that doesn't mean shit when the gimmick is inhibiting the growth of other talent - which it fucking well has.


cena avatar. and most retarded post ever.


----------



## Viperette

Ok, so sue me, I didn't do a good enough search the Shield. But I stand by what I said. I don't like them. I probably won't like them until they have their 'moment' if they have one. Some people like them, some don't. Some think Cena is the best thing since peanut butter, other's hate him with a passion. It's all preference anyway.


----------



## TheFranticJane

savemefromvince said:


> cena avatar. and most retarded post ever.


Calling me a retard is offensive to real retards who struggle every day to have sex and eat peanut butter. For shame.


----------



## joeycalz

Lariatoh! said:


> D-Bryan is eating the pin guys... Beleive in the Shield, and Bryan always booked as the weak link.


Precisely this. Just the fact that they will be in the ring with Taker and defeat his team is HUGE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Shield = no name Jabronies


----------



## WashingtonD

I'm liking their push, but this gimmick is getting so fucking stale. This is everything that is wrong with wrestling today.. you have a faction who are hot with the crowd, everyone is interested in them and what do they do with them? Absolutely nothing.. Same fucking shit every month, taking on a random trio of superstars.

They desperately need to pull out a huge angle on Monday, give us something to look forward to except generic 6-man matches with shaky cameras every couple of weeks


----------



## TempestH

WashingtonD said:


> I'm liking their push, but this gimmick is getting so fucking stale. This is everything that is wrong with wrestling today.. you have a faction who are hot with the crowd, everyone is interested in them and what do they do with them? Absolutely nothing.. Same fucking shit every month, taking on a random trio of superstars.
> 
> They desperately need to pull out a huge angle on Monday, give us something to look forward to except generic 6-man matches with shaky cameras every couple of weeks


The Shield looks strong, and cut good promos, but in reality, they're just a plot device to keep certain people semi-relevant. World Title picture is full? Cena already has someone to play with? They're too good to be sent down to IC level? Throw them in a feud with the Shield.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

Roman Reigns needs to change his finisher. I mean spear, really? How many superstars have used that finisher? Heck, when the Big Show uses it on Randy. Randy still manages to kick out, but a spear from Reigns, which looks weak, is enough to end Randy for the 1-2-3


----------



## VanDam1

They come up with a great idea in The Shield... and then they have absolutely no idea what to do with them. Im just waiting for Cena to beat them in a 3 on 1 match over coming all the possible odds youll ever see after they have beaten ever dream 3 man team in the WWE.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ositivity


----------



## kidzeen




----------



## tbp82

Will be interesting to see how they handle the match tonight. I don't think WWE will have The Shield lose here but they might.

To all the posters saying they are stale there are only two next logical steps for The Shield. One is for them to go after Titles. Ambrose/Rollins have the look of a tag team and Reigns has the look of singles star.

The only other option is to break them up. I hope that is not the case. I think it is to soon and honestsly I wouldn't mind if The Shield becomes a modern day for Horseman where even after they move away from the three man matches they are still a group that watches each others back.


----------



## THANOS

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Roman Reigns needs to change his finisher. I mean spear, really? How many superstars have used that finisher? Heck, when the Big Show uses it on Randy. Randy still manages to kick out, but a spear from Reigns, which looks weak, is enough to end Randy for the 1-2-3


It`s not his real finisher, or at least it isn`t his singles finisher. That would be the _Moment of Silence_ (Back suplex side slam)


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Roman Reigns needs to change his finisher. I mean spear, really? How many superstars have used that finisher? Heck, when the Big Show uses it on Randy. Randy still manages to kick out, but a spear from Reigns, which looks weak, is enough to end Randy for the 1-2-3


I just figured he would use the power bomb, since he does it when they attack people.


----------



## jammo2000

i'm calling this now. the undertaker is taking a big beating tonight. his going to be left for us to think his finished. for a mania 30 match the shield vs the undertaker at mania 30.

maybe the shield breaks the streak. what an impact that would be.


----------



## WWE

jammo2000 said:


> i'm calling this now. the undertaker is taking a big beating tonight. his going to be left for us to think his finished. for a mania 30 match the shield vs the undertaker at mania 30.
> 
> maybe the shield breaks the streak. what an impact that would be.



No no OH HELL NO


----------



## JY57

*WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-04-22/shield-fourth-member-26109379



> *Is there a mysterious fourth member of The Shield?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since stalking their way onto the scene, The Shield has fast become a force to be reckoned with in WWE. But is there actually a fourth Superstar working for their destructive cause?
> 
> It would certainly stand to reason. Historically, many successful factions — including D-Generation X, The nWo, The Corporation and more recently The Straight Edge Society — started with a core group of members before inevitably expanding outward. And if it’s true that addition will be the natural course of events, then anything is possible. Certainly, there are several candidates that fit such a profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Heyman, for one, definitely has a connection with Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns that makes both him and his Superstars suspect — particularly considering his “alleged” payment to the treacherous trio in exchange for their attacks on behalf of CM Punk. With that in mind, what if Punk’s recent exit from the ring without a word was nothing more than a trick to throw the WWE Universe off his scent and preface his dynamic public re-emergence into the destructive fold. After all, as individual as The Straight Edge Superstar might be, he is no stranger to working his agenda within a group setting.
> 
> Also on the Heyman front, remember that when 3MB called out The Shield on the April 15 edition of Raw, it was the crafty manager’s own Superstar, Brock Lesnar, who emerged to unleash chaos in their place. What if those actions weren’t as random as it seemed? Could The Anomaly have been answering the call of The Shield?
> 
> Outside of the Heyman contingent, of course, numerous other Superstars would fit right in with the philosophy of “The Hounds of Justice.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Show, for one, has shown major dissatisfaction with how he has been treated in recent months — particularly by the likes of SmackDown General Manager Booker T. Without a doubt, he would fit in with the seekers of justice. And despite the fact that The World’s Largest Athlete’s recently teamed with Randy Orton and Sheamus at WrestleMania against the faction, he has spent all his time since The Show of Shows battling The Celtic Warrior and The Viper — two competitors that remain enemies of The Shield.
> 
> Could the No. 1 contender to the WWE Title, Ryback, actually be in cahoots with The Shield? While the “Human Wrecking Ball” has been the victim of their numerous attacks in the past, he also recently stood back as WWE Champion John Cena suffered the full effects of their wrath. Perhaps The Champ has even more to worry about at Extreme Rules than he knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Jack Swagger? With all the destruction the “Real American” and Zeb Colter have orchestrated in of their feverish pursuit of “Jack Swagger’s America,” maybe “We the People” is really working to stomp out their brand of “injustice for all” and it’s only a matter of time before it all comes to light.
> 
> One must never forget about The Hall of Pain. Always one of the most furious Superstars in the locker room, Mark Henry’s rage could easily be aligned with The Shield’s directive. And while leaping over the ringside barricade from the crowd seems unlikely, The World’s Strongest Man could just power through it.
> 
> What is unknown may soon become known and what is cloudy may in fact be clear. While there are various Superstars that would conceivably add to the mayhem of The Shield, the real danger of an existing fourth member is that it could make an uncontrollable unit virtually unstoppable.


random, but it looks like they are teasing a 4th guy (by the timing and being out of nowhere)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Chris Hero Or Paige is who i think wwe would use IF THERE IS 1


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If they want to introduce a fourth member then they will more than likely do it tonight. Especially with them in a match against 'Taker. They could make a big impact.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I hear voices.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

:hogan


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

This is actually going to be quite interesting to find out.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Seriously? It's to late into their run to do this sort of bullshit. The moment they add a gourth member is when things start to go downhill for The Shield. Worse yet, if that fourth guy can't match the greatness that are those 3 men.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Dear GOD don't :russo and Ryback us. Brock, Punk, or Orton.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Paige and RVD. MARK


----------



## JJJ

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Hero or Graves, PLEASE!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dear GOD don't :russo and Ryback us. Brock, Punk, or Orton.


The sad thing is I could really see them going the Ryback route. It'd be really dumb. Especially considering how many times they've attacked him. I guess they could use the "It was to make people believe Ryback wasn't the leader." or something.

Ryback's doing fine on his own at the moment and has potentially got something good going on with Cena. Doesn't need to be joining The Shield, if a Fourth Member is a must make it someone that fits in with the group.


----------



## virus21

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Lawler: Here comes Cena. Thank god, ready to stop The Shield 
Cole: But whos side is he on?
Lawler: What are you talking about?
Cole: Whos side is he on?
Lawler: Go get them Cena
Shield clears the ring, looking scared. Then Cena gives Taker an AA
Cole: Hes the 4th man!


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Big Show is the 4th member
but then he turns on the shield! It was a double swerve!


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



virus21 said:


> Lawler: Here comes Cena. Thank god, ready to stop The Shield
> Cole: But whos side is he on?
> Lawler: What are you talking about?
> Cole: Whos side is he on?
> Lawler: Go get them Cena
> Shield clears the ring, looking scared. Then Cena gives Taker an AA
> Cole: Hes the 4th man!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: PLEASE BE TRUE.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Chris Hero or Graves would be ideally.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Paige


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

As long as it isn't someone already on the main roster, I'm good with it.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Christian!


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Cory Graves would be a perfect fit, Would be awesome to see Paige get called up in any capacity.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: PLEASE BE TRUE.


It is, i read the spoilers from today's Raw. Cena turned heel and joined The Shield.


DAT SON OF A BITCH 

:cena2


----------



## jamal.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Another bullshit WWE.com article. Remember that other bullshit article about Heyman creating a "new Dangerous Alliance" stable with the Shield, Brock, and Punk? I hate these false ass teases, it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

OH NO THE 4TH MAN IS HHH (Remember HHH is booking them)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Is the shadow Batista?


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


> It is, i read the spoilers from today's Raw. Cena turned heel and joined The Shield.
> 
> 
> DAT SON OF A BITCH
> 
> :cena2


Stop trying to get my hopes up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



jamal. said:


> Another bullshit WWE.com article. Remember that other bullshit article about Heyman creating a "new Dangerous Alliance" stable with the Shield, Brock, and Punk? I hate these false ass teases, it's fucking stupid.


It could possibly a win win. Some peeps actually think the Shield is just fine as three, and a fourth wouldn't be needed. But I'm actually starting to agree that a 4th member not already on the roster would be the best route. A new guy like Orton, or Brock could end up stealing the spotlight from these fresh faces.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



virus21 said:


> Lawler: Here comes Cena. Thank god, ready to stop The Shield
> Cole: But whos side is he on?
> Lawler: What are you talking about?
> Cole: Whos side is he on?
> Lawler: Go get them Cena
> Shield clears the ring, looking scared. Then Cena gives Taker an AA
> Cole: Hes the 4th man!


:lmao

Brad Maddox is the 4th man, he's gonna knock off Vickie and take the GM spot. Play the same role his dad Eric Bischoff played for the NWO.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

:barrett1


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Watch their wildcard be Hornswoggle or Ryder. Their reason: They've had enough being a joke. The Shield then becomes J.O.B Squad 2.0. JULIETT! OSCAR! BRAVO! SIERRA! QUEBEC! UNIFORM! ALPHA! DELTA!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Maybe it's all just a ploy to get people to tune in tonight. But seriously WWE you didn't have to try hard for tonight. RAW is in London, that's reason enough.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


>


Would be good


----------



## jamal.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It could possibly a win win. Some peeps actually think the Shield is just fine as three, and a fourth wouldn't be needed. But I'm actually starting to agree that a 4th member not already on the roster would be the best route. A new guy like Orton, or Brock could end up stealing the spotlight from these fresh faces.


Yeah, you're right, they don't need another member, Kassius Ohno is cool, but I hope he debuts on his own. And Paige...I dunno, but she can get the D. I'm just tired of these bullshit articles that's all, specifically the Dangerous Alliance one, still pissed about that one.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Im sorry but another developmental wrestler is going to have no benefit to the group, it will just make them look unthreatening and bland to the casuals.

At this point Orton would be a bit of a disappointment because we all expect it. Then again, anyone except Rybotch would please me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

so then this is WWE's way of telling us "nope, it's just those three"

WWE.com is notorious for writing these "is this possible" articles to tease a good idea, only to have none of them ever come to fruition. I'm convinced WWE.com is mocking dirtsheets with reports like this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

They don't need one.

And no one would fit.


----------



## ObiWorm

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Probably it's _the_ Ryback, but if it's Christian I'll mark out.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

inb4 Zack Ryder joins the shield, lol.




Cookie Monster said:


> They don't need one.
> 
> And no one would fit.



Graves would fit


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Its Paige!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its Paige!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:













Seriously, why would they need a girl, really?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

You clearly havent seen what she can do in the ring


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I'm convinced KKF is one of those trolls that makes an account on a forum to see how negative she can get their rep.

I've done it on a fair few forums for the lulz.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You clearly havent seen what she can do in the ring


Would she come out with them and powerbomb people? no.


----------



## HOV

It's probably not AJ Styles 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*










Do not fucking want.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

lol @ people saying Paige.

The WWE doesn't give two shits about their Diva division. No way they'd put a Diva involved in one of the best things going on right now.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



virus21 said:


> Lawler: Here comes Cena. Thank god, ready to stop The Shield
> Cole: But whos side is he on?
> Lawler: What are you talking about?
> Cole: Whos side is he on?
> Lawler: Go get them Cena
> Shield clears the ring, looking scared. Then Cena gives Taker an AA
> Cole: Hes the 4th man!


Setting up Cena vs The Streak at WM XXX? Heel Cena vs Taker


Sorry Taker, Cena "NEEDS" to cement his legacy as the greatest. :taker


----------



## Jigsaw83

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

please let it be Corey Graves if there is one!


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Just another swerve from the folks in charge of WWE.com

These guys are actually more creative, than creative... 

unk2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

*KAITLYN!*


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Even if there is, what difference would that make? There will be 4 guys randomly attacking babyfaces except for three. Big deal.


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Jack Swagger. He delivers a patriotic brand of justice


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

This would be the perfect way to make Sheamus credible again, he is the only guy screaming out for a change in character.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Adding Ryback to the Shield would be fucking retarded and damage all four men involved.

Though I do think that he'd look badass in SWAT gear.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Buckley said:


> lol @ people saying Paige.
> 
> The WWE doesn't give two shits about their Diva division. No way they'd put a Diva involved in one of the best things going on right now.


have you seen the divas in nxt...they are great. if they didnt care they wouldnt have hired sara del ray to teach them


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

No one has called Bray Wyatt yet. Personally, I think he'd be a perfect 4th, after seeing the family on NXT, i'm sure he'd do good with the shield.

Of course, WWE will probably go the lackluster route and it'll be Big Show or Ryback. Orton would be bareable I suppose.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Hoping for Paige. They do not need another male member, but a female member COULD be good for the group and would expand their influence and dominance.


----------



## leobeast

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It's gonna be Ryback isn't it fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

No one called that guy? unk2


----------



## Eddie Ray

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-04-22/shield-fourth-member-26109379

:delrio


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I couldn't care less who it is. 

Poll: Which wooden PG-jobber might join trio of vanilla jobbers?

Answer: And not one fuck was given.


----------



## dinkibass

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Great! SO they'll be the fall guys for a big name. Way to 'Legacy' the Shield


----------



## Avon Barksdale

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



hbkmickfan said:


> Hoping for Paige. They do not need another male member, but a female member COULD be good for the group and would expand their influence and dominance.


Maybe they'll help her attack all the divas. Can you imagine a "GET ER UP!" :reigns


----------



## Itami

WWE articles means jackshit. It's more unlikely for a forth member now.


UNLESS THEY KNOW WE KNOW THAT AND ARE MINDFUCKING US... oshit


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> WWE articles means jackshit. It's more unlikely for a forth member now.


Exactly.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


>


Would be weird since he and Rollins have been feuding on and off on NXT since late last year.


----------



## cindel25

Wwe stayed fucking shit up. No leader, no fourth member and no diva. 

My body will be ready for The Shield tonight.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



DrugFreeGeorge said:


> Would be weird since he and Rollins have been feuding on and off on NXT since late last year.


Yes, but you know, "nobody" watches NXT. It would be no problem.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Avon Barksdale said:


> Maybe they'll help her attack all the divas. Can you imagine a "GET ER UP!" :reigns


I see it as say... Kaitlyn has just won her match. She is standing in the ring, her hand raised and then the Shield music comes on. The three members come out and surround the ring. The announcers are going crazy saying that they can't do it, it's a woman, it's wrong etc.

However, the three do nothing. Then from under the ring and behind Kaitlyn comes Paige. Paige hits her out of no where and just brutalizes her while the others stand on watching.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I think fandango is the 4th member, and their leader. Its a smart move to get them over.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If there's a fourth member, it's probably a main eventer who was "behind it all along." Might be a good way to reintroduce Batista, who now leads his own stable like HHH once led him in Evolution (circle of life, y'all).


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Avon Barksdale said:


> Maybe they'll help her attack all the divas. Can you imagine a "GET ER UP!" :reigns


Instead Of Wolf Mode He Goes Into Doggystyle after Powerbomb


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

d bry. dat shield leader.


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I would recommend Zack Ryder or Virgil. At this point who cares. The fourth man will just mess up the whole freakin' dynamic.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Brooke Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

So there it is. No 4'th member absolutely confirmed. A WWE.com article 100% means that the subject in discussion is NOT happening.


----------



## rybacker

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

i posted my own thread previously only to get ridiculed.. but i feel undertaker will be the leader


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If Batista is coming back, I think it will be him come although I still want Sheamus to be the leader as he has never been part of anything as such. Cesaro?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

VERY strongly booked team. These guys should now be expected to carry the ME scene by themselves one day. Pretty bold to say, i know, but I think it's possible. Someone said HHH is leading them booking wise, if so, I think he may see it as well.


----------



## Dash24

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

For the love of god WWE leave The Shield completely alone.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Roman Reigns needs to change his finisher. I mean spear, really? How many superstars have used that finisher? Heck, when the Big Show uses it on Randy. Randy still manages to kick out, but a spear from Reigns, which looks weak, is enough to end Randy for the 1-2-3


It's not his finisher and it looks devastating.


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Here's my idea

Since the Shield has a swat type feel the new member could have a mask, similar to snake eyes from GI Joe










its easy to get over wearing a mask and his look would fit right in and I think that'd be the perfect wildcard for the Shield to neutralize opponents


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



virus21 said:


> Lawler: Here comes Cena. Thank god, ready to stop The Shield
> Cole: But whos side is he on?
> Lawler: What are you talking about?
> Cole: Whos side is he on?
> Lawler: Go get them Cena
> Shield clears the ring, looking scared. Then Cena gives Taker an AA
> Cole: Hes the 4th man!


I wonder how many here got the Hulk-Hogan-Joining-The-NWO reference?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

^I'd guess just about everybody.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Blood Bath said:


> Here's my idea
> 
> Since the Shield has a swat type feel the new member could have a mask, similar to snake eyes from GI Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its easy to get over wearing a mask and his look would fit right in and I think that'd be the perfect wildcard for the Shield to neutralize opponents


I actually like this idea. Because this way the 4th man could be anybody. Tons of speculation on who the 4th man could be. Maybe one week he does a certain move leading people to suspect so and so is the 4th man, and people start treating that superstar with suspicion. The shield could totally tear apart tag teams and other factions that oppose them with such a tactic.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It's the Bossman. He's been plotting his grand return for years.


----------



## Sparki

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



rybacker said:


> i posted my own thread previously only to get ridiculed.. but i feel undertaker will be the leader


Was about to post it but you said it first... I've been wondering why 'Taker hasn't just disappeared since Mania. I doubt he's going to work a 1v1 PVP match other than Mania's from now on... but he's obviously around for a reason?

His match against HHH was billed as the end of an Era. It'd make sense for him to be making a mark on the new generation.

We'll see. The Ministry was awesome so I'd love to see another 'Taker led stable.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I doubt there will be a 4th member, but if there was, (and I'd be all for it actually as I like my factions with 4 members), it would been to be a developmental. 

I think it would have to be Graves or Ohno. But knowing wwe they'd probably put in Bo Dallas. 

So I have to vote - don't mess with good thing.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Deadpoolite said:


> I actually like this idea. Because this way the 4th man could be anybody. Tons of speculation on who the 4th man could be. Maybe one week he does a certain move leading people to suspect so and so is the 4th man, and people start treating that superstar with suspicion. The shield could totally tear apart tag teams and other factions that oppose them with such a tactic.


No way they could hide the wrestlers identity though and smark fans would chant it everytime the masked wrestler was in the ring.


----------



## savemefromvince

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I hope it's Joe Hennig.. but it wont be. this isnt interesting..


----------



## El Barto

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I don't want a 4th member. All that would mean is more 8 man tags instead of 6 man ones.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


> Yes, but you know, "nobody" watches NXT. It would be no problem.


It's like a different universe from WWE.


----------



## Blood Bath

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No way they could hide the wrestlers identity though and smark fans would chant it everytime the masked wrestler was in the ring.


maybe then can, the dirtsheets would speculate but the WWE could pull it off


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^I'd guess just about everybody.


I hope so.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Its gonna be The Shockmaster. :lol


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No way they could hide the wrestlers identity though and smark fans would chant it everytime the masked wrestler was in the ring.


True, 

One way they could mess with smarks is if they use multiple people as the masked man. They'd have to be a similar height/weight to pull it off, like undertaker/kane. but typically crowds probably won't be smarky enough to chant the masked man's name. If it was another fresh face pulled up from NXT the WWE universe would mostly be oblivious to who it really was. But then when he's eventually unmasked people will be like "Who?". So he would have to pull double duty, wrestling as the masked shield member and as his nxt/wwe superstar persona as well.


----------



## Elijah89

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



glenwo2 said:


> I wonder how many here got the Hulk-Hogan-Joining-The-NWO reference?


Honestly, most here act like they actually watched back then. Therefore, some will lie and say they got the reference.


----------



## virus21

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I know who the 4th man is


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If it's not a NXT guy, it's Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Hawksea said:


> It's the Bossman. He's been plotting his grand return for years.


Too soon man.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Its Ryback! Wtf.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

A very reputable online source told me it's Bo Dallas.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Dr.Boo said:


> Too soon man.


:argh: yikes.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> A very reputable online source told me it's Bo Dallas.


----------



## virus21

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> A very reputable online source told me it's Bo Dallas.


Thats bullshit, it isn't Bo. It is naahhhhhht


----------



## Londrick

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Hopefully there isn't one. Shield are doing fine with just the three of them.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If it's Ryback, I hope he in the awesome Shield gear.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Just please don't fuck up the Shield whilst they're doing so well with them.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Would be interesting, I must admit. Would be interesting if it was a big superstar who was leading the group secretly.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Wouldn't mind Ryback being the 4th member but it will probably be a wrestler from NXT.

Corey Graves.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Randy Orton, gotta be Orton. I would love to see a "Wolfpac" type team as well. But I guess thats not gonna happen


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Ryback being the leader would be absolutely woeful


----------



## bulklogan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Its Hornswoggle.


----------



## Punkholic

jammo2000 said:


> i'm calling this now. the undertaker is taking a big beating tonight. his going to be left for us to think his finished. for a mania 30 match the shield vs the undertaker at mania 30.
> 
> maybe the shield breaks the streak. what an impact that would be.


The chances of that happening are non-existent.


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

RYback wouldn't make any sense at all, hasn't The Shield cost Ryback countless matches as well as attacked him


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Seriously? This is how they're doing it?

Remember at Bash at the Beach 1996 when the idea of the mysterious third member was joining Hall and Nash was the entire original plan, and the built up to it over weeks and throughout the entire PPV? Remember how great it ended up being, and how it changed the industry?

In this case...they don't build it up on TV, or hint at something, they just say "there's pretty much a 4th member" and they do it on a fucking internet article where a fraction of the audience can see it. Thus, it'll probably have a lot less impact. Idiotic.


----------



## savemefromvince

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



KO Bossy said:


> In this case...they don't build it up on TV, or hint at something, they just say "there's pretty much a 4th member" and they do it on a fucking internet article where a fraction of the audience can see it. Thus, it'll probably have a lot less impact. Idiotic.


dont compare the shield members to hall and nash.. lol and the buildup only counts if its fucking hogan. if brock came out as the fourth member.. even if it doesnt make sense.. that will be awesome.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Batista.


----------



## staceyrj13

Yeah I highly doubt there will be a 4th member... they just want us to think one thing and not have it happen like usual.. classic WWE


----------



## LooseCannon1985

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I hope its not Johnny Ace


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

OMG those ears in the shadow look like Cena's ears!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## brandiexoxo

I say undertaker or mcmahon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Gee I wonder if they're going to make Ryback a Shield member :argh:


----------



## D.Y.E.R.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Come on WWE, it's so painfully obvious that its zack ryder. At least you guys could have removed the bandana to make it less predictable.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Christian!


It makes too much sense, so WWE won't book it. After all, we sat through months of his injustice promos during his heel run.


----------



## bipartisan101

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Reading the WWE's article I lol'd when I saw Big Show or Swagger as the 4th member. Please God, no. I'd rather have Ryback honestly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

If Austin was getting attacked by the Shield this video would be perfect


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



bipartisan101 said:


> Reading the WWE's article I lol'd when I saw Big Show or Swagger as the 4th member. Please God, no. I'd rather have Ryback honestly.



Would rather Khali


----------



## Marv95

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I prefer it to be an established name. Ryback isn't going to cut it and doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



High_King said:


> Would rather Khali


----------



## H

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

lolSwagger


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

My outside choice: Shane McMahon


----------



## ABrown

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

They fucked up not making it Cena at WM


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Adding Ryback to the Shield would be fucking retarded and damage all four men involved.
> 
> Though I do think that he'd look badass in SWAT gear.


It'd mostly damage just Ryback. If Ryback is just joining because he can't beat them, all that does is put over The Shield as an even bigger force that made Ryback crack, and makes him look absolutely terrible.

And it appears that's the route they're going. I feel bad for Ryback because his career will completely tank down the shitter if that happens.



RDEvans said:


> RYback wouldn't make any sense at all, hasn't The Shield cost Ryback countless matches as well as attacked him


Yep. . .that's why if he joins, it will be as a castrated bitch character who joined because he was afraid of getting beat up more, not being revealed as their leader. Ryback will be done if this happens. He needs to be fighting and beating The Shield, not joining like a total sissy.



adrian_zombo said:


> As long as it isn't someone already on the main roster, I'm good with it.


Honestly, if it's just another rook, that would be the biggest waste of adding a new member they could possibly do. They need names, not newbs. Otherwise it's just another Nexus.

Now if it's someone coming back like Batista. . .then sure.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

don't know why but the title remind me of Hogan and NWO...


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Not saying it is going to be this person but if Angle/RVD would suit leading The Shield.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You clearly havent seen what she can do in the ring


IF Paige joins the Shield, we won't see what she can do in the ring.

She'll get plenty of TV time, but she'll be segregated from the Divas division. This is what WWE does when they push Divas. She'll get thrown into a main event storyline, and get plenty of heat and storyline focus. However, in their minds, putting her with the other Divas will kill her heat, so she won't be put in the Divas Division. She'll be stuck as a non-wrestler. That's the same thing that happened with AJ and Eve (before getting the belt).


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Dear This F****** Company, Leave The Shield alone, thank you. Sincerely, everyone.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Leave the Shield alone for fuck sakes.

None of this fourth member crap, they don't need one.

I swear to god if it's Big Show.......
Can he even fit in a vest?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



High_King said:


> Not saying it is going to be this person but if Angle/RVD would suit leading The Shield.


How is a loner that gives no fucks like RVD a great leader for a group like that?
Angle isn't going anywhere in the immediate future.

Why would any of those two who has had their time in the sun more than once great candidates to lead those three? No one should be leading them. The only people who should be *loosely* associated with the Shield are Heyman and Punk.


----------



## High_King

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Tbf the shield are getting incredibly boring now especially their promo video, looks like Rollins wants to lick Ambrose's ear. I fully expect him to do it one day.


----------



## hazuki

The Shield looks the the focal point of RAW. Wold not be surprised to see them the focal point through out summer. The Summer of Shield.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

WE ALL KNOW WHO IT IS..







:HHH


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

crap. this is exactly what i didnt want


----------



## PunkShoot

*Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Sells like a boss, who saw that FLIP from the closeline by bryan?

AWESOME!:lmao


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Agree. Fantastic selling from him tonight.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

umm i dont know if ive been watch something else but to me rollins always sells like a boss.to say hes taking notes from someone else is just degrading


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Taking notes from ambrose?

Ambrose marks.... Ambrose marks everywhere...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

SLAMMY for kick of the year? I think so.


----------



## checkcola

They brought it tonight, man, Seth with some amazing selling stood out in particular to me.


----------



## xvaj

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Pretty sure the 4th member is CM Punk when he come back...since the shield is working for him in the past


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rollins is the best in ring worker on the shield. His athleticism, technical skills, selling, bump taking are all top notch.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Just great match. Undertaker really selling the anger and the moment, but the Shield was just.. wow. Stole the show. Those guys are GREAT together. The facial expressions, the bodylanguage, the storytelling, all so fluid! Loved it.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

He's brilliant. How he hasn't broken his neck is a mystery to me, but long may it continue.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I realize how surreal this all is.

Tyler Black and Jon Moxley.
Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.

In the same ring as the UNDERTAKER.

Gotta give HHH or whoever is booking the Shield props.


----------



## Bushmaster

Got home from work to The Shield coming out, who knew I'd arrive at the perfect time. What an amazing match. was funny seeing the graphic showing that Dean Ambrose was trending and not the Shield. Just shows its not just the iwc who thinks he is special.


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> Got home from work to The Shield coming out, who knew I'd arrive at the perfect time. What an amazing match. was funny seeing the graphic showing that Dean Ambrose was trending and not the Shield. Just shows its not just the iwc who thinks he is special.


Agreed. Great post as usual man. The occasional posters who come into this thread and claim that it`s a fact that Roman Reigns is the only one the casuals care about are proven wrong once again. They are all clearly over, but the stuff Ambrose is doing in the ring (facial expressions, selling, taunting, viciousness) is not going unnoticed just because he`s not doing explosive or highflying moves.


----------



## Da Silva

Best thing in wrestling at the moment.


----------



## Aynjehl

Who knew we'd be getting a PPV quality match tonight? That was fantastic. I'm definitely an Ambrose fan, but they are all so great in the ring. It blows me away how much you can tell Reigns has improved just in the past couple months. The possibilities these guys have in their futures are endless!


----------



## SASpurs2120

They impressed me but I still don't know their names.


----------



## Bushmaster

SASpurs2120 said:


> They impressed me but I still don't know their names.


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Who+are+the+members+of+the+Shield+stable


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Who+are+the+members+of+the+Shield+stable


LMAO how in the hell did you do that? Well done.


----------



## Shockmaster2010

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rollins is probably the most improved of the bunch. Maybe he stepped it up a bit tonight knowing excerpts from a match with the Undertaker are more likely to be replayed than heroic battles against 3MB?


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Everyone should be taking notes from Ambrose.


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Im an Ambrose fan but Rollins needs no note taking when it comes to in ring ability. Especially since hes far and away the best in ring performer of the 3.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



PunkShoot said:


> Sells like a boss, who saw that FLIP from the closeline by bryan?
> 
> AWESOME!:lmao


I would say Ziggler gave him lessons lol...


----------



## SubZero3:16

After the six man tag match I was like :bateman

Now after Super Cena, I'm like fuck you Vince, and your grandpappy and your great grandpappy's mother and fuck her mother as well.

The Brothers of Destruction and da goat can't take out the shield but Cena with a chair can... fuck you Vince.


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm getting a little bored with The Shield's lack of direction atm. I'm hoping they'll win the Tag Titles at Extreme Rules from Team Hell No and going on to dominate the Tag Division, would at least be something different. 

The Shield arriving in a helicopter was just :mark: though.


----------



## The People's Champ

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Sting, the original Crow version, make it happen WWE


----------



## Itami

haa they didn't lose to Taker... highfivess TheFranticJane. Fucking smart booking right there.


And so much Shield tonight uff





































:::


----------



## Asenath

Ambrolleigns: The new and improved medication for those who are gagging.

(From the makers of Rolaskatox)


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rollins, Ambrose and Fandango all have something in common, they sell pretty well. I think they are all taking a book out of Ziggler, but it's for the better. 

The better the selling, the better the action. It also makes the wrestling look more realistic, but also comedic if done wrong. Michaels, Bret and Rock were giants in the art of selling and these current guys need to sell to make each other look great.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

They should do a rematch at Extreme Rules, perhaps a 3 on 3 Street Fight or something. It's too good of a match to give away only on Raw.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

The selling of the suicide dive was very good too. (Y)


----------



## Shockmaster2010

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



BigEvil2012 said:


> I would say Ziggler gave him lessons lol...


I look at it as evidence the younger-ish guys are realizing what it takes to make a good match and putting forth the effort. I love Triple-H, Lesnar, Taker, Rock, etc. but these guys have to step up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

LOL at taking notes from Ambrose. If anything, he's taking notes from HBK with that flip he did.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> :::


Loved the helicopter entrance.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



TheGreatBanana said:


> Rollins, Ambrose and Fandango all have something in common, they sell pretty well. I think they are all *taking a book out of Ziggler*, but it's for the better.


LOL, no. Rollins and Ambrose have been selling like Always-Be-Closing since the Black and Moxley days.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Best selling from Seth I've ever seen. That clothesline flip was killer.


----------



## Bushmaster

They really came from a helicopter. It was said in the chatbox but I thought that was a joke. Now im pissed I missed the first 2 hours of Raw just for that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The only thing that would have made tonight even better for THE SHIELD is as they were leaving they should have yelled "get to the choppa!"


----------



## TheGreatBanana

The forth man is in my sig


----------



## Sharp_Shooter

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Taking notes from Rikishi


----------



## Smitson

Soupman Prime said:


> They really came from a helicopter. It was said in the chatbox but I thought that was a joke. Now im pissed I missed the first 2 hours of Raw just for that.


They were apparently a couple hours away from Raw so it was probably a tight squeeze to get them to there on time.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Lariatoh! said:


> D-Bryan is eating the pin guys... Beleive in the Shield, and Bryan always booked as the weak link.


Just call me Captain Obvious... in other news this thread is all about the Shield fans. So what does that make us? Jericho has his Jericholics, Dolph has his Dolphins, Kane has his Kaneanites (yeah.. what the hell was that all about), Cena has the Cenation and The Rock has the People. 

I was thinking we were the Believers... but I think that's a little too close to Justin Bieber's Beliebers... on a side note maybe the Shield can triple powerbomb him!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Asenath

We're the Ladies Auxiliary.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lariatoh! said:


> Just call me Captain Obvious... in other news this thread is all about the Shield fans. So what does that make us? Jericho has his Jericholics, Dolph has his Dolphins, Kane has his Kaneanites (yeah.. what the hell was that all about), Cena has the Cenation and The Rock has the People.
> 
> I was thinking we were the Believers... but I think that's a little too close to Justin Bieber's Beliebers... on a side note maybe the Shield can triple powerbomb him!
> 
> Any thoughts?


You'll need to come up of a name for the 2 groups of fans. Theres the ones like me and Thanos etc that love their talent then the others who wanna experience the Shields other talents  

Wouldnt mind being Hound of Justice though (Y)


----------



## Lariatoh!

Soupman Prime said:


> You'll need to come up of a name for the 2 groups of fans. Theres the ones like me and Thanos etc that love their talent then the others who wanna experience the Shields other talents
> 
> Wouldnt mind being Hound of Justice though (Y)


Can't we all be the same :dazzler


----------



## Asenath

That's not fair! You can love The Shield for legitimate reasons like ring psychology (Ambrose) pure skill (Rollins) or brute force (Reigns) and also _love_ The Shield.  They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Itami

We're the Shield Army, duhhh


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

RVD gave no fucks about The Alliance, so kinda doubt he would care to lead any other group.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It's Hornswoggle. The mystery person is always Hornswoggle. Evil little midget. :artest


----------



## Stroker Ace

Once again Shield is the main attraction of Raw, fantastic match and I'm surprised it actually came to an end. Looking forward to seeing them at Extreme Rules, really hoping they're going after the titles. Although if they do win, there's nobody to fight with, but Team Hell No which sucks.



Asenath said:


> Ambrolleigns: The new and improved medication for those who are gagging.
> 
> (From the makers of Rolaskatox)


Still enjoying that Moxleycotton, but I'll take a few doses of Ambrolleigns here and there.


----------



## Galcyon

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It's Zack Ryder. Ryder getting fed up with the YouTube show, what better way to make him relevant again than to turn him heel, have him join The Shield and fight against the injustice WWE has given him since Night of Champions 2012.


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> You'll need to come up of a name for the 2 groups of fans. Theres the ones like me and Thanos etc that love their talent then the others who wanna experience the Shields other talents
> 
> Wouldnt mind being Hound of Justice though (Y)












Yesssss! Yessssssssssss! I am quite pleased with that term. Hounds of Justice it is!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

There probably wont be a forth member if they posted this. WWE would surprise us if there was a forth member, not just come out and expect us to think there is one.

If there were to be one I would like to see

If they were to add a Diva it should be Paige or Kaitlyn. 

Kaitlyn already has the outfit for it









Would also like to see
Ohno
Conor O'Brian
Leo Kruger
Randy Orton
Wade Barrett


----------



## reDREDD

anyone have a clip of their helicopter arrival?


----------



## Aynjehl

WOOLPUSSY said:


> anyone have a clip of their helicopter arrival?


Bleacher Report has the clip linked in their article about Shield tonight: 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-biggest-win-of-its-career-in-fantastic-match


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



Sharp_Shooter said:


> Taking notes from Rikishi


Hahaha. Whenever I see people doing the flip after a clothesline I think of when rikishi was doing it:lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Hello helicopter arrival! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariatoh!

Wish da choppa was black though, it just didn't match their outfits at all... :doug


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

The Shield doesn't need a fourth member, be it another up and comer or a figurehead. You have Reigns the power house, Ambrose the talker/mad man and Rollins the high flyer.

Once they start adding members, it'll get really convoluted.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

The only person who could possibly join the Shield is Punk.... as the secret leader. He comes out with his hoody zipped up, and then opens it to reveal a flak jacket. Someone like Hero or Graves wouldn't have as much impact or create enough interest.


----------



## Pikesburgh

To me least impressive is Ambrose....BECAUSE, I've always thought he's very talented, he's exactly what I expect him to be! He's going to be a star.

Most impressive is a tie. Reigns impresses me in the ring very much, and Rollins seems like a potential Edge as a heel or even a little resemblance of CM Punk.


----------



## Amber B

I just can't say enough good things about all three of them. That match tonight was fucking surreal.
I don't know if it's just me but they don't look as rough/ragged/tired in the face as they did in November/December. 

Still don't know what the hell their justice is but I did appreciate that one of the commentators mentioned how the Shield (specifically Ambrose) fucked with Taker out of boredom and wanting to fuck with him. It's working in their favor now but that same reason will be the end of them down the road once Crazy Train goes off the rails.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Felt kind of bad for Seth tonight, how Ro and Dean left him after their win usually they check on one another before leaving together.

I couldn't help, but imagine him saying "Hey guys wait for me!" in some child-like voice as he was running after them.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Because frankly, it needed to be done. Source: RavenCyarm


----------



## Lazyking

That is so fucking epic.. I really want Evolution vs. The Shield now..well I have for awhile.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

The report had me, like they were standing around Ryback doing nothing, now that I watched the show they actually attacked him, so he's not #4 of the team.


----------



## Skeff

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

couldn't bring myself to read 15 pages this morning but did i get in here before someone said sting?

but seriously maybe it's sting, the shadow is dark and crows are dark and sting had that crow kinda gimmick and OMG IT'S STING!


----------



## DA

Undefeated :mark:

Great match :mark:

Rollins taunting Undertaker :mark:

Helicopter :mark:

*UNDEFEATED* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jon f'n Moxley in the same ring as The Undertaker? Just surreal :bateman
As soon as I saw the helicopter I was like "it can't be... it can't be... it'll probably just be Cen---OH YES IT'S THE SHIELD!!1 :mark:"

The match really made them look strong as hell, without not making Taker, Kane and Bryan look too weak. A great, great match.

Also did anybody else notice how Seth ran to Ambrose after he was thrown out of the ring by Kane? Bromance is alive and well :

oh yea and *UNDEFEATED!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm going to rewatch that match, it was unbelieveable! :bateman

The gifs from this match are gonna be epic.

Maybe Kane should have listened to Brian and look at his DIAGRAMS! :lmao


----------



## truk83

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

It's a shame he is a part of The Shield. Rollins could easily be a solid face right now.


----------



## fandangoing

*The arrival of the Shield*

DAMN! Tell me that the arrival of the Shield was not nWo style. The Helicopter, the Humvee was just AWESOME! Don't understand why they didn't make their entrance at WrestleMania from a helicopter or with riot squad.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



fandangoing said:


> DAMN! Tell me that the arrival of the Shield was not nWo style. The Helicopter, the Humvee was just AWESOME! Don't understand why they didn't make their entrance at WrestleMania from a helicopter or with riot squad.


Get over it, they're stale. Nothing about them is original.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

I was reading before the show started that they were at the Smackdown house show and then would've had to quickly make their way to the Raw show. I was wondering if that was their actual mode of transportation. It was definitely awesome though,


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> Get over it, they're stale. Nothing about them is original.


Yes let's just watch Sheamus vs Randy Orton every week for the rest of eternity!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> Get over it, they're stale. Nothing about them is original.


Watch out for the fun police over here...


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



ADECW said:


> Yes let's just watch Sheamus vs Randy Orton every week for the rest of eternity!


It's far better than The Shield who come out, and do the same thing since November. Nothing about the Shield is fresh. The best part about The Shield was the debut of Dean Ambrose. There hasn't been a stable this boring since The Corre, and The Nexus.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Evolution said:


> Watch out for the fun police over here...


They are part of the reason Raw is so boring. People complain about Brodus Clay, or Zack Ryder. However, The Shield are unoriginal, and boring. Nothing about this stable is entertaining. They have no real meaning, and no real focus. What is their point? If this were WCW back in the 90's they would likely be the 3-man tag team champions, and that's it. These guys are talented, but The Shield angle makes them less talented.


----------



## 1983

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

I believe they actually did take a helicopter from Cardiff to London, along with Fandango


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

While im a huge Shield fan I do have to admit the same old act has gone stale.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rollins not taking notes from anyone. He is the best in ring worker among the three...selling is top notch. The spin from the clothesline then the dramatic bump of the barrier after bryan dived through the roof. A grade stuff.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

Am I really seeing people bitch and moan about The Shield? If it wasn't for Fandangos ENTRANCE MUSIC they'd be the only interesting thing in the WWE ATM!


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

'The Shield" is nothing more than a platform used to debut and legitimise 3 of the bright young stars of the WWE's future. That's what it always was. Nothing more nothing less.

Everything they do between now and when they split up to go their own way is done with no other intention than to make the three of them slot seamlessly into the roster and get them over doing it and it's working. I don't see why you need to see an end-game or have the entire motivation behind the faction revealed so quickly to enjoy what they do. They are on a roll, putting on good matches and winning against big stars.

Can't ask for much more than that.

To say they are on a comparable level to the Corre is laughable and makes you look butt-hurt.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



VanDam1 said:


> While im a huge Shield fan I do have to admit the same old act has gone stale.


My greatest problem with the Shield are the actual members. Reigns makes sense, but Ambrose, and Rollins just don't fit in. Reigns, Big E, and Ryback would have made a much better Shield, and all managed by Heyman.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

The selling from that clothesline was epic, Ziggler-esque! Shame the crowd and the commentators didn't really make any reaction to it...


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

Why do they need a manager though? Why do they have to be three massive guys? Why can't they just be three guys whose styles compliment each other? Who work well as a unit attacking whoever they want, doing whatever they want for whatever reasons they want?

Just because YOU don't like the style of the Shield doesn't mean what they're doing isn't working.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Evolution said:


> 'The Shield" is nothing more than a platform used to debut and legitimise 3 of the bright young stars of the WWE's future. That's what it always was. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Everything they do between now and when they split up to go their own way is done with no other intention than to make the three of them slot seamlessly into the roster and get them over doing it and it's working. I don't see why you need to see an end-game or have the entire motivation behind the faction revealed so quickly to enjoy what they do. They are on a roll, putting on good matches and winning against big stars.
> 
> Can't ask for much more than that.
> 
> To say they are on a comparable level to the Corre is laughable and makes you look butt-hurt.


Wrong. If anyone sounds butt-hurt it's the fans of this shit stable. Anytime someone speaks against The Shield people like you start crying about it. They are stale, and have no real meaning. The point of story-telling is telling a story. What is their story. They don't have one. Yes, they are very comparable to The Corre, and The Nexus. Each week it's the same shit, and in fact that's all the Corre, and Nexus did as well. Not to mention the members come out in SWAT gear, for what? They don't come off as legit bad asses, with the exception of Reigns. Ambrose doesn't need this, and I would go as far as to say Rollins doesn't either. Would love to know how the WWE is going to break up this leaderless stable. It's going to be a train wreck. lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Seth Rollins doesnt take notes from Dean Ambrose

Seth Rollins is pure talent and he is the future of this business. Have you ever noticed he does a flip over the barricade on his entrance that is just epic. And I have to say Seth Rollins is very hot


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> My greatest problem with the Shield are the actual members. Reigns makes sense, but Ambrose, and Rollins *just don't fit in*. Reigns, Big E, and Ryback would have made a much better Shield, and all managed by Heyman.


Care to elaborate this statement?

Besides, Reigns can learn much more from Ambrose and Rollins, than from Big E. and Ryback.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

Shield obviously took a jet or helicopter to get from Wales to London for Raw in that short time. Its a shame they didnt do the whole helicopter thing at Wrestlemania 29 with the open roof arena but obviously thats couldnt with what happened to Owen Hart


----------



## DA

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Care to elaborate this statement?
> 
> Besides, Reigns can learn much more from Ambrose and Rollins, than from Big E. and Ryback.


He can't learn how to be a roided up freak from them though :vince2


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> My greatest problem with the Shield are the actual members. Reigns makes sense, but Ambrose, and Rollins just don't fit in. Reigns, Big E, and Ryback would have made a much better Shield, and all managed by Heyman.


Jesus Christ. Get out of the 80's. I bet Hogan vs Andre is your favourite match.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Evolution said:


> Why do they need a manager though? Why do they have to be three massive guys? Why can't they just be three guys whose styles compliment each other? Who work well as a unit attacking whoever they want, doing whatever they want for whatever reasons they want?
> 
> Just because YOU don't like the style of the Shield doesn't mean what they're doing isn't working.


Don't you know anything about wrestling, and images. They are wearing SWAT Gear. Rollins, and Ambrose just don't strike me as tough guys. Reigns does fit the role well. When I think of SWAT of think of tough, bad-ass, guys with an attitude. Not some "Emo" looking face like Rollins, or some average Joe looking Ambrose. Are all SWAT Cops muscular? No. However, the idea is that they are supposed to be intimidating. Reigns is the only one who looks intimidating. Neither Rollins, or Ambrose fit that role. Despite what you think, The Shield haven't increased ratings, or even made much of an impact in the show. They hardly wrestle live on Raw, and aren't the hottest thing in wrestling. Yes chants are still far more popular, and not to mention Fandango.


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> My greatest problem with the Shield are the actual members. Reigns makes sense, but Ambrose, and Rollins just don't fit in. Reigns, Big E, and Ryback would have made a much better Shield, and all managed by Heyman.


I disagree... Rollins and Ambrose are perfect for the position. If it was Reigns, Big E, and Ryback the video segments would be bumbling stupidity. Pre recorded or not they would be an absolute mess. Giving them any live mic time would be a huge risk at ruining the aura. 

One hoss is all they need... and Reigns is perfect for it, im a huge fan. I think they need the mic and the talent. Now im not saying one or two of them isnt a mixture of both... but when it comes right down to it, Ambrose is the voice and Rollins is the talent. It a perfect mixture of the 3 talents.


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



ADECW said:


> Jesus Christ. Get out of the 80's. I bet Hogan vs Andre is your favourite match.


No it isn't. I bet your favorite match of all time was last night during their 6 man tag match. Fans like you are the problem with this business. You take anything they put in front of you, and like it.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> Don't you know anything about wrestling, and images. They are wearing SWAT Gear. Rollins, and Ambrose just don't strike me as tough guys. Reigns does fit the role well. When I think of SWAT of think of tough, bad-ass, guys with an attitude. Not some "Emo" looking face like Rollins, or some average Joe looking Ambrose. Are all SWAT Cops muscular? No. However, the idea is that they are supposed to be intimidating. Reigns is the only one who looks intimidating. Neither Rollins, or Ambrose fit that role. Despite what you think, The Shield haven't increased ratings, or even made much of an impact in the show. They hardly wrestle live on Raw, and aren't the hottest thing in wrestling. Yes chants are still far more popular, and not to mention Fandango.


I literally cannot properly put into words how stupid this post is.


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rikishi had the best clothesline sells


----------



## truk83

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Evolution said:


> I literally cannot properly put into words how stupid this post is.


That's because you are an idiot.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

Lets get rid of all The Shield segments and just have added super Cena time :-/


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> That's because you are an idiot.


unk2


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

rollins was always a top class worker, in fact at 22 he was in the top 10 best workers in north america easily, the problem was always his mic-work but he seems to have improved there too


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



Coyotex said:


> umm i dont know if ive been watch something else but to me rollins always sells like a boss.to say hes taking notes from someone else is just degrading


Especially from Ambrose, whose selling I really don't like all that much. :lmao


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Seth Rollins is like Jeff Hardy with technique.


----------



## DA

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> That's because you are an idiot.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Evolution said:


> I literally cannot properly put into words how stupid this post is.


my name is killacamt and I approve this message...:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

A 3 big guy stable just wouldn't work that well. Just like another poster said on page 2, one big guy is enough as the muscle of the group. Plus neither Reigns, Ryback, or Langston are particularly good on the mic or in the ring, so having other guys who are better on the mic and in the ring are essential. 

The styles are different and mesh extremely well. Reigns is the power wrestler, Ambrose the more technical wrestler or perhaps more of a brawler, and Rollins is more of an athletic, risk-taker type wrestler. Together they form a perfect team, and that's the point of them. The point is not that they are law enforcement or whatever, the point is that they have varied skills and are the ultimate 3 man team.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Twisted14 said:


> A 3 big guy stable just wouldn't work that well. Just like another poster said on page 2, one big guy is enough as the muscle of the group. Plus neither Reigns, Ryback, or Langston are particularly good on the mic or in the ring, so having other guys who are better on the mic and in the ring are essential.
> 
> The styles are different and mesh extremely well. Reigns is the power wrestler, Ambrose the more technical wrestler or perhaps more of a brawler, and Rollins is more of an athletic, risk-taker type wrestler. Together they form a perfect team, and that's the point of them. The point is not that they are law enforcement or whatever, the point is that they have varied skills and are the ultimate 3 man team.


This


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*



truk83 said:


> It's a shame he is a part of The Shield. Rollins could easily be a solid face right now.


no this is far and away the best way they could have brought him up, if they had brought him up as a singles face he would be booked as vanilla as the likes of justin gabriel or evan bourne, the push that bo dallas got recently would have been earmarked for him, its just the way wwe does it with guys his size

at least this way vince gets to see the guy has incredible talent and he gets the fans behind him and thus a strong babyface push follows later down the line


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Seth rollins is taking notes from ambrose*

Rollins will turn babyface down the line though. It's just a natural fit.

He will be a money making machine for the WWE, I think we can all see that already. His ring style connects perfectly with kids and he executes well in the ring not just throwing himself off ladders which Jeff used to do to get the same responses.


----------



## x78

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> That's because you are an idiot.


Please don't unban this guy.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



truk83 said:


> No it isn't. I bet your favorite match of all time was last night during their 6 man tag match. Fans like you are the problem with this business. You take anything they put in front of you, and like it.


I went to the Smackdown house show on Sunday and hated it. I hate how the product is but The Shield is a glimmer of light. They're an impact trio and it's still working and they're still getting a reaction so w/e. You're now banned for a reason.


----------



## Soulrollins

i want to see Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson again for a world title.

That would be insane.


----------



## HWRP

Bloody great tv match. Loved rollin's selling, reigns looked beast as usual pulling out that epic spear and ambrose was good as always with his facial expressions. Raw was all about the shield


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



RobVanJam said:


> Am I really seeing people bitch and moan about The Shield? If it wasn't for Fandangos ENTRANCE MUSIC they'd be the only interesting thing in the WWE ATM!


I've not found them interesting since they debuted tbh. Two months of doing the same thing hasn't improved that.


----------



## Coney718

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



VanDam1 said:


> While im a huge Shield fan I do have to admit the same old act has gone stale.


Agreed. I thought they were awesome for the first month or so but now its boring. They have no direction, they're random attacks are boring and pointless now. They should at least go after the tag titles. Make it like when Demolition had 3 men and they would defend the belts with any 2 man combination of the team.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*

That was total badass stuff, I marked. Had expected them to do it at Wrestlemania, but better late than never.


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: The arrival of the Shield*



Twisted14 said:


> A 3 big guy stable just wouldn't work that well. Just like another poster said on page 2, one big guy is enough as the muscle of the group. Plus neither Reigns, Ryback, or Langston are particularly good on the mic or in the ring, so having other guys who are better on the mic and in the ring are essential.
> 
> The styles are different and mesh extremely well. Reigns is the power wrestler, Ambrose the more technical wrestler or perhaps more of a brawler, and Rollins is more of an athletic, risk-taker type wrestler. Together they form a perfect team, and that's the point of them. The point is not that they are law enforcement or whatever, the point is that they have varied skills and are the ultimate 3 man team.




Perfect. :clap


----------



## Hawksea

Jumpin' Jeff Farmer > Ambrose on the mic


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hawksea said:


> Jumpin' Jeff Farmer > Ambrose on the mic




Almost, but not quite. I think while Farmer has Ambrose on the delivery Ambrose has much better expressions.

It looks like the Undertaker isn't done with the Shield though. I mean, they didn't take him out and he wasn't pinned or anything. 

I really liked how they made the Undertaker the first guy to kick out of the Roman Spear.


----------



## Lazyking

I find it funny that people call the Shield stale for doing the same shit that is WORKING. Most everyone does the same thing in WWE so it's really moot anyway but why would the Shield do anything different when they're undefeated? it's called building them up and WWE doesn't have an endgame at the moment.

Really, winning the tag titles would be something different.

I hope they don't break up til Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## kennedy=god

Great match yesterday but they've got to start thinking about how they're going to break these guys up soon, can't go around having 6-man tag team matches forever.

I know people will think this is a bat-shit crazy idea, but when Ambrose eventually breaks off from the group i would actually like to see Reigns & Rollins as a baby-face tag team. Have them keep the same attire, entrance, name and everything but just have them actually be a shield against injustice


----------



## Big Dog

Lazyking said:


> I find it funny that people call the Shield stale for doing the same shit that is WORKING. Most everyone does the same thing in WWE so it's really moot anyway but why would the Shield do anything different when they're undefeated? it's called building them up and WWE doesn't have an endgame at the moment.
> 
> Really, winning the tag titles would be something different.
> 
> I hope they don't break up til Wrestlemania 30.


I don't think it is working but that's my opinion.


----------



## Lazyking

Big Dog said:


> I don't think it is working but that's my opinion.


They're over as a credible stable. How is that not working?


----------



## Neil_totally

Soulrollins said:


> i want to see Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson again for a world title.


Who are Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson? Are they new members of the Shield?


----------



## Soulrollins

Neil_totally said:


> Who are Tyler Black and Bryan Danielson? Are they new members of the Shield?


Yeah.......Dude..


----------



## NeyNey

Fantastic. :clap

Fantastic guys. :bateman

Ambrose was exceeding the limit of humanity.
I see his haters all over the world now fighting and killing for beeing his eternal servants. 

Rollins was amazing. 

They both selled like their lifes would depend on it. 
So fucking beautiful. :bateman Lord Jesus Christ. :bateman

While some people still argue with the "stale" thing, I'm just more excited against which people they'll eat their first loss.
Then, the demon king can spread his wings and tear the world up with a firestorm.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Matches have always been great, now give me an actual purpose. The justice thing doesn't mean a thing unless they give them some real god damn promo time


----------



## THA_WRESTER

They shouldn't break up til atleast WM next year. I can see Ambrose picking up the WWE Title from Cena at SummerSlam this year(with Reigns,Rollins holding the tag titles) and he retains in 3 man tag match winner takes all with all 3 titles on the line against people like Cena,Sheamus,CM Punk leading to a match at WM 30 where royal rumble winner Ryback finally gets the title.


----------



## Lazyking

THA_WRESTER said:


> They shouldn't break up til atleast WM next year. I can see Ambrose picking up the WWE Title from Cena at SummerSlam this year(with Reigns,Rollins holding the tag titles) and he retains in 3 man tag match winner takes all with all 3 titles on the line against people like Cena,Sheamus,CM Punk leading to a match at WM 30 where royal rumble winner Ryback finally gets the title.


I agree with most of this... my only thing is while I like what their doing, they have to eventually have a conflict.. I don't want them to lose to just anyone, but someone's gotta make them question what they're doing. Summerslam is actually the best time for some doubt to creep in. it's the next biggest show and by then, they should have had the tag titles for awhile.. once one of the members cost them gold, it could be the seeds for a breakup.


----------



## Nige™

How the hell can people talk about wanting them to break up already?fpalm

I want to see them put Taker out so he can rest up for Mania as always. It'll be big for them. Whether they need the tag titles or not I don't know. It'll either hinder them or bring back credibility to the titles, especially to the lucky folks that end up beating them.

Ambrose or even Reigns taking the WWE title from Cena or going into a big storyline is what they need now. They need a real big program. No question, maybe take out Triple H first before going after Cena.


----------



## Mister Hands

I guess I can see how people are starting to find the schtick stale. But I'm happy to have a stale thing that's producing matches like last night's, and I certainly don't trust WWE to develop their personalities in any productive way. So, stale me up.


----------



## Lazyking

Nige™ said:


> How the hell can people talk about wanting them to break up already?fpalm
> 
> I want to see them put Taker out so he can rest up for Mania as always. It'll be big for them. Whether they need the tag titles or not I don't know. It'll either hinder them or bring back credibility to the titles, especially to the lucky folks that end up beating them.
> 
> Ambrose or even Reigns taking the WWE title from Cena or going into a big storyline is what they need now. They need a real big program. No question, maybe take out Triple H first before going after Cena.


Taker has rested up before mania because he had to with all the injuries, now he doesn't need to evident by last night. I think he'll pop up every once in awhile. 11 months of sitting on your ass probably isn't fun for Taker.


----------



## NeyNey

*Delbusto1 *, can't fucking wait until you post your Edit of this match. :mark: :mark: :mark:

(X-tra Bateman for your epicness: :bateman)


----------



## SOSheamus

I'm gonna call this right now. 2 years minimum, i wanna see these three as each others biggest rivals. Rollins vs Reigns vs Ambrose for the WWE title.

Dont rush it too soon as Reigns is obviously much greener than the other two. And we dont need to break up a good thing just yet. Tag title run (hopefully soon) Then a simultaneous IC and US title run at the same time for Rollins and Reigns with Ambrose feuding one-on-one with a top star/ or heavyweight champ.


----------



## Smitson

Nige™ said:


> How the hell can people talk about wanting them to break up already?fpalm
> 
> I want to see them put Taker out so he can rest up for Mania as always. It'll be big for them. Whether they need the tag titles or not I don't know. It'll either hinder them or bring back credibility to the titles, especially to the lucky folks that end up beating them.
> 
> Ambrose or even Reigns taking the WWE title from Cena or going into a big storyline is what they need now. They need a real big program. No question, maybe take out Triple H first before going after Cena.


The one thing missing in The Shield is a leader, one of the three men has to be booked to take that role so he can purse the Championship.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

The fourth member of the Shield is this guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNgxyL5zEAk


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

They don't need a forth member. Not Kassius Anti-Christ, not Leo Kruger or Bronson or Rick Victor. It ruins the dynamic.


----------



## Strongside

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It's Vince McMahon! "IT'S ME WWE UNIVERSE! IT'S ME! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG, WWE UNIVERSE!"

JR: Aww, son of a bitch!


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

There's a 4th member and her name is Paige.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



Strongside said:


> It's Vince McMahon! "IT'S ME WWE UNIVERSE! IT'S ME! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG, WWE UNIVERSE!"
> 
> JR: Aww, son of a bitch!


:lol


----------



## THANOS

SOSheamus said:


> I'm gonna call this right now. 2 years minimum, i wanna see these three as each others biggest rivals. Rollins vs Reigns vs Ambrose for the WWE title.
> 
> Dont rush it too soon as Reigns is obviously much greener than the other two. And we dont need to break up a good thing just yet. Tag title run (hopefully soon) Then a simultaneous IC and US title run at the same time for Rollins and Reigns with Ambrose feuding one-on-one with a top star/ or heavyweight champ.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It is Teddy Long! There have been rumours that Teddy is turning heel so I think that Teddy will be their manager.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Its just another WWE.com article which doesn't really mean anything. It is just supposed to be an entertaining read which makes you think about all the possibilities and pumps you up, just to make you tune in every week. When Kevin Nash returned in 2011 with the nWo theme song, there was an article predicting Nash reforming the nWo. Did that happen? Nope. Last year, there was an article up which said that the Hardcore title should return. Did that happen? Another nope. 

And I don't think adding another member into the stable would make sense. They're supposed to be three men with one goal - to serve justice. They don't answer to any higher power, and neither do they need anybody's help. And if they indeed decided to add a new member, I don't think they'd ruin that idea on their website in that manner.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jon f'n Moxley in the same ring as The Undertaker? Just surreal :bateman
> As soon as I saw the helicopter I was like "it can't be... it can't be... it'll probably just be Cen---OH YES IT'S THE SHIELD!!1 :mark:"
> 
> The match really made them look strong as hell, without not making Taker, Kane and Bryan look too weak. A great, great match.
> 
> Also did anybody else notice how Seth ran to Ambrose after he was thrown out of the ring by Kane? Bromance is alive and well :
> 
> oh yea and *UNDEFEATED!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


 Lol thats exactly what my brain was thinking with mox being in the ring with taker and helicopter.

I also notice running too ambrose and motioned w his hand and grabs him. I was like awww isnt that sweet lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It could be 

Sting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

I don't think there needs to be. The Shield is perfect as it.


----------



## STEVALD

For those who missed it






EDIT: And this






:ambrose


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It will be Paige, bet on it.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

First I don't think it is looking for a leader like some have alluded to. Simply a 4th member.

Second, I see it as an opportunity for all to be holding gold in the future so the Shield needs someone to hold the WH or WWE title. Of the established superstars, only Punk and Bryan make any sense to feel there is injustice in the WWE.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

It shouldn't be anybody other than a heel Cena leading them, but that ship has sailed I'm afraid. They're fine as currently constructed, plus this is a WWE article, and as others have said, this likely isn't happening.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*

Ok so the candidates:

Paige: No, involving their story arc with divas would damage them.
Hero: No, what would be the point of adding a character that would add nothing, more of the same doesn't always work
Dallas: No, he has a unique gimmick which he should keep when he debuts in the main roster.
Rest of the NXT roster: NO, they are not ready to be added out of the blue to a stable that is on a roll.

Orton: Maybe, but why would anyone feel that a washed out, former main eventer, and total has been, would make the shield more threatening?
Show: No, that would be stupid how would a fat man add anything to their wolfpack tactics?
D.Bry: No, that doesn't make any fucking sense.
Punk: Maybe but I don't see Punk as a team player.
Lesnar: No, he won't be around that often to matter anyways.

RVD: No, I just don't see him cutting promos for justice.
Batista: The best candidate and safest bet. He could bring main event presence, Rollings and Ambrose: Tag champions; Reigns: US Champion; Batista: WWE champion.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: WWE.COM: Is There A Mysterious Fourth Member Of The Shield?*



El_Absoluto said:


> Ok so the candidates:
> 
> Paige: No, involving their story arc with divas would damage them.
> Hero: No, what would be the point of adding a character that would add nothing, more of the same doesn't always work
> Dallas: No, he has a unique gimmick which he should keep when he debuts in the main roster.
> Rest of the NXT roster: NO, they are not ready to be added out of the blue to a stable that is on a roll.
> 
> Orton: Maybe, but why would anyone feel that a washed out, former main eventer, and total has been, would make the shield more threatening?
> Show: No, that would be stupid how would a fat man add anything to their wolfpack tactics?
> D.Bry: No, that doesn't make any fucking sense.
> Punk: Maybe but I don't see Punk as a team player.
> Lesnar: No, he won't be around that often to matter anyways.
> 
> RVD: No, I just don't see him cutting promos for justice.
> Batista: The best candidate and safest bet. He could bring main event presence, Rollings and Ambrose: Tag champions; Reigns: US Champion; Batista: WWE champion.


You forgot :barrett1 and his big picture


----------



## THANOS

> - It was Kevin Dunn’s idea to include footage from The Shield’s helicopter landing in London.
> 
> - While Undertaker is known for not being very verbal backstage unless it directly involves him, he was vocal after his match with The Shield. We’re told he praised the trio “in front of everyone” and put over Daniel Bryan for his work. One observer said Undertaker thought they all did “great.”


Source: wnw

If this is true, then sweet!


----------



## x78

Dean Ambrose is supposedly wrestling The Undertaker on tonight's Smackdown tapings  :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose vs Taker :mark: :mark: Who thought that was going to happen a couple of months ago? :ambrose2


----------



## Spicoli

Ambrose Vs. Taker? :faint: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray

x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose is supposedly wrestling The Undertaker on tonight's Smackdown tapings  :mark: :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose is supposedly wrestling The Undertaker on tonight's Smackdown tapings  :mark: :mark:


For real? Ooooh, looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Heel

HOW ARE THEY STILL BEING BOOKED THIS WELL?!! Genuinely can't believe it. All three guys are unique and all three guys are great. Massive stars in the making.


----------



## DA

:taker


----------



## Chrome

THANOS said:


> Source: wnw
> 
> If this is true, then sweet!


That's awesome. Hopefully it means The Shield continues to get booked strong and Daniel Bryan gets a nice singles push when Team Hell No eventually breaks up.


----------



## Bryan D.

What if Ambrose beats Taker in a clean win and then he's taking on da streak next year? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Itami

Might as well post the photo here too :mark:



Spoiler: a spoiler
















Seth/Roman will probably interfere, but still :mark: :cheer


----------



## TheFranticJane

I hope Ambrose does something crazy enough to rattle Taker.
Many of you seemed to interpret my criticisms of Undertaker as being symptomatic of being a fan of Ambrose - the truth is I think the older generation have a duty to put over _all_ the up and coming talent. Kane is a great example of this.

If Undertaker were facing Sandow, I'd like a similarly unique match. As Ambrose is such a different, original character - I think it would be great to see The Undertaker be quite wary of this unpredictable lunatic.


----------



## DA

Spoiler: Reaction to end of Smackdown



:jones I'll def be watching. Sounds better than RAW. DAT Shield are gonna be pushed to the stars. No surprise really in the result of the match, but the Shield looked strong afterwards



Edit: Unless it *was* a dark match enaldo

Edit2: But it probably wasn't a dark match :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Smackdown is a must watch this week


----------



## Lazyking

Taker/ Ambrose was a dark match guys. We're not gonna see it.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Rollins and Reigns going for tag titles?? 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

THANOS said:


> Source: wnw
> 
> If this is true, then sweet!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *!!!!!*



x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose is supposedly wrestling The Undertaker on tonight's Smackdown tapings  :mark: :mark:


Looks like they've got pretty important people backing them up... HHH, Taker, Foley... success is pretty much guaranteed with those people backing them up :mark:



Lazyking said:


> Taker/ Ambrose was a dark match guys. We're not gonna see it.


awwwwww shizzles. that just *SUCKS*. :batista3 well... one day...!! :mark: :bateman


----------



## Stroker Ace

Dean vs. Taker on Smackdown?










And from what I read it wasn't a dark match.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

It was a dark match? Well I am dissapointed. I wanted to see that! Argh!


----------



## Cookie Monster

You see, this is why The Shield are amazing. They have been built as unstoppable. You have them stand over an undefeated Ryback, you have them beat down the likes of Sheamus, John Cena, Randy Orton etc. then when it comes to The Undertaker, they take him out, spear him through barricades and powerbomb him through tables because of they're build. You couldn't just have them attack Taker on there debut, it wouldn't be right.

I mean, imagine if Swagger had just come back with Zeb and attacked someone big and put him through a table etc we'd all be laughing. Same with many superstars but they have been BUILT as unstoppable, it makes it perfect. We are literally excited to see The Shield decimate The Undertaker.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Nobody will ever beat The Shield. They will remain undefeated until their breakup, and looking back they will be the team that no one could beat. Hell of a way to start their careers.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean vs Taker! :mark: :mark: I need to see this!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Dean vs Taker is not dark match, sheesh.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

iDogBea said:


> Dean vs. Taker on Smackdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from what I read it wasn't a dark match.


you sure?! because if so... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



Dexter Morgan said:


> Nobody will ever beat The Shield. They will remain undefeated until their breakup, and looking back they will be the team that no one could beat. Hell of a way to start their careers.


You know what? That's not a bad idea at all. I hate to talk about their eventual breakup, but when they do break up, I think it could go this way:

I assume that by now most of you know, how announcers have talked about how they don't have individual ego's, but an ego as a team. Well at some point, someone (fe. Ambrose) starts building an individual ego, that grows by each victory and eventually gets so big, that Reigns and Rollins start questioning if he feels like he's above them. At the same time that he grows his ego, he becomes more and more paranoid that Reigns and Rollins are planning something like turning on him, so to avoid being turned on, HE turns on THEM by no-showing for a six man tag or something. Reigns and Rollins of course think that he left them because he thinks he's above them or something. 

Another possible scenario could be that fe. Rollins gets "injured", while Ambrose and Reigns continue terrorizing the roster, but continuously going too far, and when Rollins returns, he doesn't wanna be a part of the Shield anymore. Seth eventually convinces Roman that Dean is nuts etcetera etcetera.

_plz remember that those above are just fantasy scenarios, and I dont know how well they could play out in real life. So no need to hate._

*Minor spoiler for Main Event (next Monday's Main Event)*


Spoiler: for a spoiler



WWE will announce during Wednesday's episode of WWE Main Event that next Monday's RAW from the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio will feature Ryback and WWE Champion John Cena vs. Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose in the main event.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Dexter Morgan said:


> Nobody will ever beat The Shield. They will remain undefeated until their breakup, and looking back they will be the team that no one could beat. Hell of a way to start their careers.


As a team sure. They're being booked to the moon. It's as singles competitors I worry about.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cookie Monster said:


> As a team sure. They're being booked to the moon. It's as singles competitors I worry about.


WWE is the sort of company that would make Seth Rollins job to The Miz for his first match as a singles competitor.

I really have no faith in this company and the only reason I'm still watching now that Punk is out for a while is to see what happens to these guys in The Shield.


----------



## Bryan D.

Was the match between Ambrose and Taker a dark match or not?


----------



## Amber B

It wasn't the dark match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean's hair :bateman










I think I would watch a Shield movie if it's an espionage/mercenary type thing. WWE Studios get on it!


----------



## Amber B

Bryan D. said:


> I read the spoilers on NoDQ.com and:
> 
> 
> So, it's a dark match.


No, it wasn't. They don't advertise dark matches with graphics on the titantron throughout the night nor do the commentators stay at ringside. The segment after the match was just for the crowd.


----------



## JY57

Bryan D. said:


> I read the spoilers on NoDQ.com and:
> 
> 
> So, it's a dark match.


f4wonline, pro wrestling.net, wrestlinginc says its on the show. And the dark match is Hunter/NAO vs The Shield along with helping Taker out and Fandango coming out singing with the crowd.


----------



## Itami

^^^ all of the above, but also: Orton/Sheamus + Henry all had matches in SMS/Main Event before SD taping. I doubt they'd have them all 'conclude' the show as well.


----------



## Bryan D.

Oh cool then, i was afraid that the match would not be on TV. Some sites are reporting that it was a dark match but others are reporting that the match was on TV.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I guess we will find out friday...*crossing fingers its on tv* 

As for those helicopter gifs and ambrose messy hair *bites down on finger and fans myself* lol


----------



## Delbusto

Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


----------



## Asenath

MY POOR FANGIRL HEART CANNOT TAKE ANY MORE OF THIS. So, of course, they should do it all Summer long.










Excellent video edit, Delbusto1!


----------



## jamal.

Delbusto1 said:


> Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


Excellent as always.


----------



## Spicoli

Delbusto1 said:


> Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


This is amazing bro! Nice work!


----------



## Clique

*Don't post Smackdown Spoilers in this thread please.*


----------



## Delbusto

Asenath said:


> Excellent video edit, Delbusto1!





jamal. said:


> Excellent as always.





Spicoli said:


> This is amazing bro! Nice work!


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Delbusto1 said:


> Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


LOVE LOVE!! I am really into editing..loved your editing work!

I cant help but laugh when ambrose fell to his knees and then got up fast when he saw kane lol.

Did anyone else notice ambrose almost biffing it over rollins when he was running to the other side of the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean's hair :bateman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would watch a Shield movie if it's an espionage/mercenary type thing. WWE Studios get on it!


Lol. Honestly, I laughed. While Seth is in the middle looking like a bad ass, Dean looks like he just woke up. 

Anyways, this run has been amazing. I mean these three guys get to beat everyone from Cena to Taker. I mean these three guys who trained together and developed chemistry together got to debut together. No awkward transition from NXT to main roster. These three friends actually got called up together. You can't ask for more than to be on the road for months on end and be w/ your friends while you do it the whole time. And this teamwork and chemistry shows in their matches.

After tonight, it seems like they're writing off Taker for the foreseeable future and probably won't be at Extreme Rules, but oh well. Would kine of like to see two guys go after the tag titles at ER and one against Kofi for the US Championship.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Delbusto1 said:


> Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


Great vid..I can't wait to watch the match now


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'm echoing everybody else here but kee up the good job Delbusto!

also 100 pages to go and this thread will be buried to internet cemetery. :batista3


----------



## Asenath

But what a 100 pages they'll be!


----------



## DA

The last 100 pages should be 100 pages of NeyNey marking out. Would be glorious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Spoiler: match this week



Very glad with the way they've debuted Ambrose.

I think putting him in a stable was the perfect way now I look on it. I mean it takes some of the pressure off him in terms of fans like us. I mean I remember some of you lot being a bit sceptical with the idea but just really happy to see him on the screen. I mean we've seen guys like Brodus Clay, Ryback, Antonio Cesaro, Tensai etc debut over the last year who all had quite strong pushes to start off with, in Ryback and Cesaros cases, title shots. I wouldn't want this with Ambrose.

He has a loss under his belt as a singles competitor which is good. It doesn't raise the question of "Ambrose is getting a big push here, he's unbeaten" or "Why do they always debut new guys with wins like the old guys arent good enough" etc. But he lost to THE UNDERTAKER for god sake. Oh how I would love for Ambrose to get some fascination on The Undertaker and go absolutely crazy on how he couldn't beat him so he will do everything in his power to get a win back etc. but I don't think we'll see that.


----------



## kidzeen




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: spoiler for a spoiler



There are conflicting reports about the Dean Ambrose vs. The Undertaker match that took place at Tuesday's WWE SmackDown tapings from London.

It was originally reported as the dark main event of the tapings. Several fans in attendance have noted that *it was actually the main event of the TV show taped*. A promo aired earlier in the night where The Shield announced Ambrose was coming for Taker tonight. It was also stated in a promo that The Undertaker would be in action on the broadcast.

Apparently *the part where Triple H and The New Age Outlaws ran down to save Taker from The Shield was the dark part of the segment.* The Taker vs. Ambrose match may be airing on Friday night's SmackDown episode.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Above spoiler has the info regarding Friday's Ambrose-Taker match. No winner or anything.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

kidzeen said:


>


Im stuck in the er due to an alergic reaction so as you can imagine I feel shitty right niw so this made my morning! LOL!


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown Info






x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose is supposedly wrestling The Undertaker on tonight's Smackdown tapings  :mark: :mark:






WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!???? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Really?! REALLY???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my gohohohod!!!! enaldo :batista3 :vettel

Oh my fucking god!!!! Can't wait!!!! *FUUUUUUUUCK*!!!! :jcole



Delbusto1 said:


> Shield against Taker/Hell No video.


Sick bastard, great as always! :clap

So, we have 100 pages of Justice left! LET'S GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bateman


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kingston isn't doing anything and he'll go nowhere and Cesaro seems to be in the dog house so why not give Ambrose a crack at the US title? Have Rollins and Reigns win the tag titles and then the group can dominate the midcard for a while. Actually holding titles, being featured prominently will finally give some payoff to their so called 'justice' movement. They haven't really done anything other than kick ass and take names so holding some gold will give them some purpose. 

More and more I'm starting to realize I was wrong about Rollins. He's doing a lot better than I had expected. I'm getting a Blanchard/Anderson vibe from him while Reigns has this Luger/Windham thing going on.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The way Reigns flips his hair when he crosses the barricade towards the ring. 
The way Rollins does his entrance, rolling over the barricade then somehow stopping his forward momentum holding back yet still looking menacing.
The way Ambrose stood in the corner, too close to his teammates for DBry to make the first move, psyching himself up.
The way they understand in ring psychology, not taking a two count after even hard hits early on because it's still early on, making the later two counts mean more somehow.
The way they sell getting hit with clotheslines and dropkicks, truly writhing in pain.
The way Ambrose sneaks in punches when their opposition is in their corner and the ref's back is turned.
The way Rollins called out the undertaker mid-match on seemingly a high of adrenaline.
The way Reigns looked when someone kicked out of his spear (disbelief).
The way they looked just so damn excited to pull out the W.

I could keep going, I could go into more detail, I could.. NOT be more impressed. Best thing in wrestling today. It's all in the details. My gawd... (Can NOT wait for Friday. Might actually stay up for SD for once...)


----------



## Asenath

I don't know if I want them gunning specifically for titles. It has to be personal. It's personal with Hell No, or seems like it, so if they took the tag titles, I could deal. Fucking with Kofi Kingston for shits and giggles would be a HUGE downgrade after wrestling Taker, keeping one contender to the World Championship from taking the belt, beating down John Cena regularly.

If The Ryback took the WWE title at Extreme Rules, I could see Ambrose challenging -- but that would be way too soon, and we all know John Cena is going to retain.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Asenath said:


> I don't know if I want them gunning specifically for titles. It has to be personal. It's personal with Hell No, or seems like it, so if they took the tag titles, I could deal. Fucking with Kofi Kingston for shits and giggles would be a HUGE downgrade after wrestling Taker, keeping one contender to the World Championship from taking the belt, beating down John Cena regularly.
> 
> If The Ryback took the WWE title at Extreme Rules, I could see Ambrose challenging -- but that would be way too soon, and we all know John Cena is going to retain.


Yeah this makes sense. They COULD have also gone in that direction regarding the Intercontinental title when Miz won it as they did have previous beef with him in terms of attacking him. But for now it looks like Wade is keeping that IC title. I don't see them winning any singles titles as "The Shield" mainly because they're not built around being strong singles competitors, they're built as a solid and destructive team, the tag titles would make sense.


----------



## tbp82

As far as singles titles go. I expect Roman Reigns to get the Intercontinental Title or the US Title sonner rather than later. I know the United States seems most likely now (for any member of The Sheild but I think Reigns will be giving the singles title based on their entrance with him being alone) because Kofi has it but, it seems that R Truth may be headed to the Intercontintal Title soon. So Reigns could conceivalbly get either or.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> I don't know if I want them gunning specifically for titles. It has to be personal. It's personal with Hell No, or seems like it, so if they took the tag titles, I could deal. Fucking with Kofi Kingston for shits and giggles would be a HUGE downgrade after wrestling Taker, keeping one contender to the World Championship from taking the belt, beating down John Cena regularly.
> 
> If The Ryback took the WWE title at Extreme Rules, I could see Ambrose challenging -- but that would be way too soon, and we all know John Cena is going to retain.


That's what storylines are for. You can make it personal. Attacking Hell No came out of nowhere the first time and they never really gave an explanation other than that the term Hell No hits Reigns' crazy switch.

I dunno, big up the fact that Kofi won the title out of nowhere and that he doesn't deserve it. Have the Shield legitimize these titles because they've been treated poorly. Use them to make things important. 

Anything is a downgrade from the Undertaker. They have to take a dive at some point, might as well win something in the process.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Just read the Smackdown! spoilers...Ambrose will be a future WWE Champion.I'm sure of it.Not for atleast 2 years but it will happen.


----------



## kendoo

no point rushing any titles on any one of them, it's still far to early for them


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Ambrose faces one of the biggest stars in the business in his first singles match...
So hopefully this ends all the speculation of in whom the WWE believes in the most.


----------



## tbp82

MrSmallPackage said:


> Ambrose faces one of the biggest stars in the business in his first singles match...
> So hopefully this ends all the speculation of in whom the WWE believes in the most.


I think you're 100% wrong here. Without revealing any spoilers here's why I say that. There's three results that could come from The Undertaker vs. Ambrose

1). The match never really takes place. The other members interfere thus furthering The Sheild as a dominant group storyline. If this happens then it shows nothing about who they believe in the most.

2). Ambrose defeats The Undertaker. The Ambrose fans here go crazy over how their hero beat The Undertaker and how he's the future of the WWE. If this happens then obviously the WWE believes that Ambrose deserved to get the win over The Undertaker at this time but does that mean they "believe in him the most"

3). Ambrose loses to The Undertaker. Fans here will say no big deal he lost to a legend. But, how come one of the other two members of The Shield couldn't eat the loss to Taker. This may show that WWE trusts Ambrose but not necessarily that the "believe" in him more. Maybe the didn't want the other two members to take a loss.

Honestly for me personally it doesn't matter what the outcome of that match is (I have read the spoilers and I know what happens) because I think Roman Reigns is the one WWE believes in long term. Ambrose and Rollins are obviously more polished than Reigns right now but Reigns is by far and it's not even close the better long term prospect for WWE. Win, lose or Draw vs. Taker I still say Reigns is THE GUY of The Shield for the future.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

tbp82 said:


> stuff


I don't care about the outcome (I've also read the spoilers), just by putting Dean in a 1 on 1 with Taker speaks volumes.


----------



## Lazyking

tbp82 said:


> I think you're 100% wrong here. Without revealing any spoilers here's why I say that. There's three results that could come from The Undertaker vs. Ambrose
> 
> 1). The match never really takes place. The other members interfere thus furthering The Sheild as a dominant group storyline. If this happens then it shows nothing about who they believe in the most.
> 
> 2). Ambrose defeats The Undertaker. The Ambrose fans here go crazy over how their hero beat The Undertaker and how he's the future of the WWE. If this happens then obviously the WWE believes that Ambrose deserved to get the win over The Undertaker at this time but does that mean they "believe in him the most"
> 
> 3). Ambrose loses to The Undertaker. Fans here will say no big deal he lost to a legend. But, how come one of the other two members of The Shield couldn't eat the loss to Taker. This may show that WWE trusts Ambrose but not necessarily that the "believe" in him more. Maybe the didn't want the other two members to take a loss.
> 
> Honestly for me personally it doesn't matter what the outcome of that match is (I have read the spoilers and I know what happens) because I think Roman Reigns is the one WWE believes in long term. Ambrose and Rollins are obviously more polished than Reigns right now but Reigns is by far and it's not even close the better long term prospect for WWE. Win, lose or Draw vs. Taker I still say Reigns is THE GUY of The Shield for the future.


No, you're wrong lol. If the match happens, whoever it was from The Shield had to lose.. It's the Undertaker and it doesn't hurt anyone.. Ambrose was in the match because the WWE DOES believe in him, if they didn't, he wouldn't get the most mic time which he does.

I could agree with you that Reigns will have a bigger future molded properly.. He has the WWE looks but his mic skills still need work.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

If The Shield do go after the titles and Rollins and Ambrose do end up winning the tag titles (don't like this idea), I think they should have Reigns hunt either the IC or US Title. 

Reigns going after the IC could kindle a war between Shield and Barrett, causing Barrett to renew his Nexus fraction, with new and old members. The potential of having Nexus v Shield is great as it helps a few other guys become relevant again in the roster. Nexus could be a tweener group, working with Cena to take on Shield, but Barrett ultimately turning on Cena because he wants the WWE title. I think Nexus could become fodder to put Shield over even higher and make them look like real deals.


----------



## x78

TheGreatBanana said:


> If The Shield do go after the titles and Rollins and Ambrose do end up winning the tag titles (don't like this idea), I think they should have Reigns hunt either the IC or US Title.
> 
> Reigns going after the IC could kindle a war between Shield and Barrett, causing Barrett to renew his Nexus fraction, with new and old members. The potential of having Nexus v Shield is great as it helps a few other guys become relevant again in the roster. Nexus could be a tweener group, working with Cena to take on Shield, but Barrett ultimately turning on Cena because he wants the WWE title. I think Nexus could become fodder to put Shield over even higher and make them look like real deals.


They've just beaten the Brothers of Destruction, you think Nexus would be credible challengers? Justin Gabriel, David Otunga and Heath Slater? Seriously? Even Barrett would be a huge, huge step down. They don't need to work with jobbers like that, The Shield should be in the main event scene for the rest of their careers.


----------



## tbp82

Lazyking said:


> No, you're wrong lol. If the match happens, whoever it was from The Shield had to lose.. It's the Undertaker and it doesn't hurt anyone.. Ambrose was in the match because the WWE DOES believe in him, if they didn't, he wouldn't get the most mic time which he does.
> 
> I could agree with you that Reigns will have a bigger future molded properly.. He has the WWE looks but his mic skills still need work.



Ok. Re read my post I'm not implying that WWE doesn't believe in Ambrose I'm implying that whatever happens with Undertaker/Ambrose doesn't show WWE believes im Ambrose "The Most". I think they believe in Roman Reingns the the most because he has the most upside and potential. Just because I think Reigns will be the major star of The Shield doesn't mean that I think Ambrose will flop. I just think that Reigns will be The Rock of The Shield. Ambrose will be the Mick Foley of The Shield and Rollins will be the Jeff Hardy of The Shield I think that is pretty high praise for all three.

Thanks. I think the only way Reigns isn' the biggest star is if he gets lazy and stars to believe his own hype.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> They've just beaten the Brothers of Destruction, you think Nexus would be credible challengers? Justin Gabriel, David Otunga and Heath Slater? Seriously? Even Barrett would be a huge, huge step down. They don't need to work with jobbers like that, The Shield should be in the main event scene for the rest of their careers.


Who else is there then? They can't face Cena, that's asking for trouble, Ryback is a heel, he won't be facing other heels. Sheamus and Orton are done. They can go back but I don't want to see that.

They have to take a dive down the ranks sometime. Facing jobbers like Slater and stuff, unless it's for a squash isn't an option, but going after Hell No for their titles, Kingston and Barrett for there's and other midcard talents like the Miz and brought up NXT talents is pretty much the only option the Shield has to remain fresh and interesting. If they win titles from these guys and maintain a path of clear dominance then there's nothing wrong with that.

That's one option, I'm still hoping Punk returns as a tweener/babyface and feuds with the Shield alongside Lesnar.


----------



## Itami

If you want Shield to still be pushed well, you make them stay away from the US. and IC titles as far as possible. Having titles nowadays means you're losing matches, and we don't want that with these guys. Let the jobber Kofi/Barret have it. Tag title are fine though.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> If you want Shield to still be pushed well, you make them stay away from the US. and IC titles as far as possible. Having titles nowadays means you're losing matches, and we don't want that with these guys. Let the jobber Kofi/Barret have it. Tag title are fine though.


You give these titles to guys who clearly mean something and let them use them as props. They won't get bogged down in the midcard, the gold will be decor for them, just fancy props to make them look good, like they've achieved something. Other than that it won't mean much else. It's a selling point to the fans. 

It gives them something to do and lets them look good while they temporarily move down the card for a short period. 

WWE doesn't job Barrett and Kingston out because they have titles, they job them out because they don't know what to do with them. With these guys they seem to have a clear picture.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

x78 said:


> *The Shield should be in the main event scene for the rest of their careers.*


Don't be ridiculous. Not even top stars like Orton remain in the ME scene forever.


----------



## Bryan D.

Hannibal Lector said:


> Don't be ridiculous. Not even top stars like Orton remain in the ME scene forever.


:cena2


----------



## TheGreatBanana

x78 said:


> They've just beaten the Brothers of Destruction, you think Nexus would be credible challengers? Justin Gabriel, David Otunga and Heath Slater? Seriously? Even Barrett would be a huge, huge step down. They don't need to work with jobbers like that


It's not a step down, it's moving with the flow, a natural progression. The Shield come in and dominate the WWE. They (Reigns) then target Barrett for the IC belt, which causes him to retaliate with his own initiative. 

As I said the new team can have *old* and *new* members, it doesn't have to be big, just credible. I can see guys like Mason Ryan, Bray Wyatt, Leo Kruger, Del Rio's brother, etc joining. There are many names who they could call up from NxT to join Nexus. Heck have Ryback join him and give both dual leadership and you will see how big of a deal they will become again.

The new team doesn't even have to be that big, they could have like 4-5 members. 

It would be great to have a little fraction wars again, it helps the health of the show and also helps Barrett come back to prominence, who the WWE is very high on.

The Shield is a Nexus version 2, the Nexus that never was.

Also they really didn't beat the Brothers of Destruction, they beat Bryan, who took the fall. Kane and Taker were distracted when Bryan took the fall and lost because of that. They need to beat Taker to be a real threat.



x78 said:


> The Shield should be in the main event scene for the rest of their careers.


A moronic statement. They should have the spotlight, but they can't stay in the main event unless they got a true goal.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Asenath said:


> I don't know if I want them gunning specifically for titles. It has to be personal. It's personal with Hell No, or seems like it, so if they took the tag titles, I could deal. Fucking with Kofi Kingston for shits and giggles would be a HUGE downgrade after wrestling Taker, keeping one contender to the World Championship from taking the belt, beating down John Cena regularly.
> 
> If The Ryback took the WWE title at Extreme Rules, I could see Ambrose challenging -- but that would be way too soon, and we all know John Cena is going to retain.


I still believe that the Shield do not have an affiliation wih Punk but where inspired by him. They helped him keep his WWE title because they believe in what he said originally and that was the WWE needed to change. Remember the CM Punk pipe bomb part where he talks about Vince's imaginary brass rings? 

Maybe the Shield don't want titles? Maybe they see them as these brass rings that have no meaning much like we all do when we talk about every title apart from the WWE Championship. the Shield collectively are not here for titles right now. They are here to deliver justice which is a fancy word for trying to change the WWE from its way of shoving guys like Cena down our throats. The Cena problem is a perfect example as to why the Shield are here. They went after HHH last week, it's because he is even worse than Cena..... They are e IWC incarnate hahahaha


----------



## TheFranticJane

Am I alone in wanting Ambrose to become obsessed with Undertaker and start wearing purple gloves and boot-covers to mimic him?
Combined with the black combat gear, it would look pretty damn unique.


----------



## Itami

Instead mimicking his attire, he can use his moves/finishers to taunt him.

And no, you're not alone. That's why I love him losing to Taker so much. Made me think of his feud with Regal in FCW.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Instead mimicking his attire, he can use his moves/finishers to taunt him.
> 
> And no, you're not alone. That's why I love him losing to Taker so much. Made me think of his feud with Regal in FCW.


Hmm Ambrose doing old school to Taker? I like this.

And I'm LOVING that we're finally getting what we want, more Shield matches. :clap

They do listen; we wanted them to speak on the mic, they did multiple live promos, we wanted them to be built up well, they're undefeated, we wanted Dean topless.....*ahem* Mania

And we wanted them to fight more, now they're having a bunch of matches and Dean has his first singles one on SD against freakin Taker.

Just swimming in all this Shield positivity, when it comes to those three it's all good things; hotness, talent and entertainment.

Haters can suck on it


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

iDogBea said:


> Hmm Ambrose doing old school to Taker? I like this.
> 
> And I'm LOVING that we're finally getting what we want, more Shield matches. :clap
> 
> They do listen; we wanted them to speak on the mic, they did multiple live promos, we wanted them to be built up well, they're undefeated, we wanted Dean topless.....*ahem* Mania
> 
> And we wanted them to fight more, now they're having a bunch of matches and Dean has his first singles one on SD against freakin Taker.
> 
> Just swimming in all this Shield positivity, when it comes to those three it's all good things; hotness, talent and entertainment.
> 
> Haters can suck on it


Then let's hope they stay far away from John Cena. At least for the time being.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Then let's hope they stay far away from John Cena. At least for the time being.


Well after next week you mean.

I dont get why we have this sub feud going on with them and Cena when 1) They've already beaten him and said they "solved that problem" and 2) He's a in a feud with Ryback

This doesnt have an end game for them unless it's Ryback joining them or working with them which would just be ridiculous.

They need to focus Shield on Team Hell No and Taker and stay FAAAAAARRRRR away from the cancer that is Trips, even if ironically he's the one behind the scenes helping him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

iDogBea said:


> Well after next week you mean.
> 
> I dont get why we have this sub feud going on with them and Cena when 1) They've already beaten him and said they "solved that problem" and 2) He's a in a feud with Ryback
> 
> This doesnt have an end game for them unless it's Ryback joining them or working with them which would just be ridiculous.
> 
> They need to focus Shield on Team Hell No and Taker and stay FAAAAAARRRRR away from the cancer that is Trips, even if ironically he's the one behind the scenes helping him.


When that door with Cena opened I knew it wasn't going anywhere good. They never solved the John Cena problem, and while they helped Ryback facilitate his heel turn it could lead to bad things for them on the whole. I too hope he doesn't join them.

They'll win next week, and they'll finish Hell No off at Extreme Rules, but come Payback time I worry how far WWE will take this Ryback-Cena-Shield feud.


----------



## Lazyking

If Ryback, stays heel.. and isn't aligned with The Shield, I don't see it going very far. The Shield are in the feud because of Ryback's bitching about Cena leaving him...which could lead to him joining the Shield but it makes little sense not because I hate the idea of the fourth member, Ryback just seems too dumb to be in their group..

Punk or heyman leading them makes way more sense and I don't like that idea either.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Lazyking said:


> If Ryback, stays heel.. and isn't aligned with The Shield, I don't see it going very far. The Shield are in the feud because of Ryback's bitching about Cena leaving him...which could lead to him joining the Shield but it makes little sense not because I hate the idea of the fourth member, Ryback just seems too dumb to be in their group..
> 
> Punk or heyman leading them makes way more sense and I don't like that idea either.


I don't want any new members unless someone in the group leaves. Kind of like the Horsemen, Ole gets kicked out so they bring in Luger, Luger leaves so they add Windham, something like that would be okay.

But adding Ryback as a forth member just doesn't look right. It messes up the dynamic they've set up.


----------



## TheFranticJane

If The Shield STILL attacks Ryback despite him being a heel, there is NO chance of him joining the group.
I get the impression that despite feuds with other people, there main nemesis will always be Ryback given the nature of their debut and how many times they've cost him the gold.

Putting Ryback with them makes him look like a total imbecile.


----------



## Lazyking

Yeah two powerhouses and it would give him the mic time which would be just awful. Honestly, they should have kept Ryback tweener face then this whiner, hyperventilating heel.. for christ sakes, the crowd went nuts when he took out Cena.

WWE are really idiots if they put him with The Shield.


----------



## Riddle101

TheFranticJane said:


> If The Shield STILL attacks Ryback despite him being a heel, there is NO chance of him joining the group.
> I get the impression that despite feuds with other people, there main nemesis will always be Ryback given the nature of their debut and how many times they've cost him the gold.


It was me Austin, it was me all along!!!! I usually think of this when someone brings up, they attacked him so he can't be in the group. Chances are Ryback could join them if WWE came it with a good excuse, like say maybe the Shield made Ryback an offer he couldn't refuse.



> Putting Ryback with them makes him look like a total imbecile.


Gives Shield some more firepower though.


----------



## RDEvans

Kassius Ohno or corey graves should be the rumored 4th member, Ryback makes no sense at all since the shield has cost ryback so many matches and have attacked him most of the time


----------



## kennedy=god

http://www.kayfabenews.com/the-shield-demands-justice-and-more-helicopter-rides/


LMFAO Can anybody else picture Seth Rollins running around pretending to be a helicopter?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Rollins will be the biggest star out of the shield.


----------



## cindel25

Itami said:


> Instead mimicking his attire, he can use his moves/finishers to taunt him.
> 
> And no, you're not alone. That's why I love him losing to Taker so much. Made me think of his feud with Regal in FCW.





TheFranticJane said:


> Am I alone in wanting Ambrose to become obsessed with Undertaker and start wearing purple gloves and boot-covers to mimic him?
> Combined with the black combat gear, it would look pretty damn unique.


:mark: Please make it so! 

:taker :ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

kennedy=god said:


> http://www.kayfabenews.com/the-shield-demands-justice-and-more-helicopter-rides/
> 
> 
> LMFAO Can anybody else picture Seth Rollins running around pretending to be a helicopter?


I can!! :lmao :lmao



> Roman Reigns then grabbed the camera and hollered directly into the microphone: “Eight more helly-coppers!”


:lmao :lmao :lmao *dies*


----------



## Asenath

kennedy=god said:


> http://www.kayfabenews.com/the-shield-demands-justice-and-more-helicopter-rides/
> 
> 
> LMFAO Can anybody else picture Seth Rollins running around pretending to be a helicopter?


It is not just you.


----------



## Delbusto

Glad they didn't pull anything silly by having Ryback and Shield attack Cena, which for a second I thought was going to happen when they kind of paused on the apron. I didn't think Cena running them off with a steel chair was all that bad or made them look weak, he surprised them from behind anyway.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Glad they didn't pull anything silly by having Ryback and Shield attack Cena, which for a second I thought was going to happen when they kind of paused on the apron. I didn't think Cena running them off with a steel chair was all that bad or made them look weak, he surprised them from behind anyway.


Hey Delbusto can you do me a favour and get a job at the WWE to edit all of their promo packages? kthanxbai


----------



## Calais

*Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

What are you thoughts on this?

Taker cant go for much longer in the ring, He can be revealed as their leader and can pull of one last heel run.. Much like his character in the Ministry. Just not as 'evil' or dark. Culminating in a match VS Cena at either Summerslam or WM?

Something different like this could spark much interest I rekcon.

Thoughts??


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

No..


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

*Fuck no. That's stupid. The Shield don't need a leader, and especially not someone as random as The Undertaker. You don't make someone the leader just to make them the leader.*


----------



## xdoomsayerx

No no no. If there ever was a leader it should be cena or lesnar. No one else.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

lol I doubt UT could even get any heat at all after being like... legenday GOAT status for the past 4 years at least. 

oh and i really dont want it to turn out that the shield are actually " DEMONS FROM DEATH VALLEY!!!" 

theyre the shield, just because they both wear black doesnt mean shit.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

No


----------



## Calais

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

I guess I must be the only one that think's it would be *EPIC* lol


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

This idea is terrible and you should feel terrible.


----------



## staceyrj13

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Undertaker is a legend and will be cheered always anyway...

They don't need a leader, at all. And Undertaker would just be really random. I hope they don't give them a leader, and I seriously hope they don't make Ryback the leader as that makes absolutely no sense. But hey.. it's the WWE right.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

lol @ the thought of turning Taker heel this late into his career.


----------



## HighFiveGhost

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Enough with this leader mumbo jumbo. They're doing just fine with the 3.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

The only thing Undertaker should be doing with The Shield is laying down for them.


----------



## truelove

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

nothing I'd love more than a faction of them with punk and lesnar and them 5 at a 5 on 5 survivor series match:mark:
leader wise noone just work for heyman works for me


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Taker can only lead one kind of group...one that fits his gimmick. He already did that with The Ministry. But Shield? Don't see the reason why he would. Plus he wouldn't take a beatdown and have two matches if he was the leader.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

No. Undertaker is not turning heel when he only has like a year left in his career along with 1-2 matches haha.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*



truelove said:


> nothing I'd love more than a faction of them with punk and lesnar and them 5 at a 5 on 5 survivor series match:mark:
> leader wise noone just work for heyman works for me


That would be fucking amazing. Team Heyman.

If the wwe want the shield to have a leader, they need to hire m. night shyamalan and reveal it to be some random dude that will create plot holes in the storyline


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

The Shield as the new brood? lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

He doesn't need ANYONE with him...its a negative.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

:russo


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

They're not going to make Taker the leader, repackaging The Shield as The New Ministry of Darkness and use it as a vehicle for Undertaker vs. Cena at WM.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

What the fuck is this shit? How do some people come up with such terrible threads


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Nope.

Shield Leader could be:
Shawn Michaels
Vince McMahon
Stephanie McMahon
Shane McMahon
Batista
Ric Flair

only major names not excluded by Shield's actions so far...or it could be nobody...I'm leaning towards nobody.


----------



## insanitydefined

A lot of its going to depend on how he's booked after the Shield splits up. What SHOULD happen is he goes on this downward mental spiral from the group breaking up where he really gets to showcase that psycho Heath Ledger Joker like personality he's got. Have him just turn full on violent with people, cut crazed promos where he goes off on rambling tangents, not caring about whether he gets disqualified in matches and even when he does have him still beat up whoever he's wrestling with, maybe give him some kind of a painful looking submission he can lock on people. Just be a total nutcase.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## waveofthefuture2.0

Umm no!! Makes no sense since they have wrestled and where does the gimmick tie into the shield


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

If Boss Man was still alive he would be perfect for their leader. That's my 2 cents. Taker as their leader, no.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Sorry dude. Try again next time.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Yeah, no way in fuck Taker is turning heel at this point. Sorry bro.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Vince russo, is that you


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

At this point Taker is pretty much universally loved so I don't see that happening.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

The title of this thread is very misleading.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

OP, seriously, what is going on in your head?


----------



## Da Silva

Spoiler: Smackdown


----------



## the fox

Spoiler: Smackdown



the way Ambrose lost was done perfectly
he was actually dominating Taker and only lost because he took too much time taunting Taker while he was down
also the beating they gave taker done nicely and i think it was a way to write him off tv for now


----------



## Itami

Da Silva said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown


Way too short.. would've like it to last longer. =( 

Loved every minute though, especially Dean going nuts towards the end of it. :


----------



## Bushmaster

Man do I love the Shield match was awesome but I like how Roman picks up Seth after he has been knocked down. Yeah its little but just makes them feel so much different than most of the stables we have recently seen.


----------



## Amber B

Do not post spoilers, guys or at least use the spoiler tag.


----------



## Jon_Snow

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

How about Fandango as their leader?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

No gods, no masters.

Not even Taker.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*



Jon_Snow said:


> How about Fandango as their leader?


This, is a better idea than the the Undertaker.

I've got to ask though, what is the obsession with adding more to the shield? "Don't fix what ain't broken!" You've got 3 guys that we all love, doing great here, they're booked strong, and getting good storylines, but people still want things changing.

The thought of Undertaker turning heel, this late, nobody is going to boo the Undertaker.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

A returning CM Punk would make sense. 

But, I like the idea of them being a trio and being BOSS.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

They don't need a leader.All members are equal and this is great.


----------



## Brach_Movic

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Undertaker being a heel in the end of his legend career? I don't think so. it just doesn't fit.


----------



## redunk808

Better idea:

The Shield continue to destroy all WWE superstars, even crippling (and retiring) beloved son-in-law HHH, forcing Vince to step in. He recruits some superteams (use your imaginations) that all fail, but all the while is begging Austin to return to save the WWE. After much ass-kissing and getting Cena/Rock onboard, Austin is convinced to team up with them (w/ Vince in corner) vs. Shield at WM XXX. Great back and forth brawl, until eventually Shield's teamwork get Cena/Rock knocked out of action. Austin w/ hot tag going home tears house, eventually stunning all members of the Shield and it looks like victory. But Shane-o-Mac (wearing Shield gear) runs into the ring and starts attacking Austin. Vince jumps in to save Austin and hits Shane on the back w/ a chair and starts yelling, "It's Shane! He's the Shield leader! Get him!" As soon as Austin turns to engage Shane, Vince pulls the Smoking Skull belt off his waist and knocks Austin out with it. By this time, with the Shield recovered, they make sure Rock and Cena are handcuffed and they destroy Austin, kayfabe breaking his back, neck, and legs. McMahon, then grabs a microphone, pulls off a hood (which he conveniently put on) from his head and yells, "IT'S ME AUSTIN! IT'S ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG! ... YOU ALL BOUGHT IT! YOU ALL BOUGHT IT HOOK, LINE, AND SINKER!" Copyright info....fade to black.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

HHH after he wins the WWE Championship at SS.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Undertaker.. Revealed as Shield leader?*

Undertaker heel turn right at the end of his career. What a fucking fantastic idea (!) Apart from that being completely pointless, The Shield does NOT need a leader.


----------

